# What's on your agenda for today?



## GeorgiaXplant

Is anybody doing anything fun/interesting/exciting?

My big excitement for the day included starting a roast in the crockpot that will be cooked to death, pulled, turned into sandwiches for supper. To continue with the never-ending, rollicking good times, I started to tidy up. We know how that goes, eh? Do a little here and there and notice something else that really should get done, and while doing that notice something else that could use some attention. By the time I was done just "tidying up" my tiny little place was spic and span. 

Adding to the fun was being able to turn of the !#$%^&*! air conditioning for the day because we actually have cool outdoor temps for a day. Ahhhh. I opened the windows and am breathing real air for a change. Oh, my, how I loathe that a/c! When it's on, the fan stays on. As in, the fan _never _stops unless the unit is turned off. With the a/c off, there are two benefits: real air and silence!

This is life in the fast lane. I know, I know...y'all can hardly keep up, right?


----------



## hollydolly

Today is nearly gone here it's 9pm, and apart from the chores I've just had a real chill out day today..on the PC and watching a a little bit of My 4 wives on TV..


----------



## Falcon

I ain't doin' nuttin! It's 100º here.  The A/C has been running all day and much of the night.

Been eating ice cream and drinking cold filtered water.  Waiting for "sweater weather" to come early.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Yeah, I forgot about the time difference, Holly. Guess it would have made more sense to start this thread a bit earlier. Well, maybe it can be a continuous thread so people can wander in and out whenever.

Aw, Falcon, I'm so sorry. It's only mid-September so you'll probably have to put up with the heat a while longer.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Oh boy,our day was a thrill a minute! Eldest daughter was moving and wante to know if we wanted her dryer since it`s electric and she needs a gas one for her new place. Now that I`m doing kid`s laundry again,I said sure,cuz I assume mine probably won`t last much longer. She also had a couple of spare TVs that we could use for the kids as well. So we drove .5 hours to pick them up-stayed 20minutes and drove 2.5 home. Because our lives are never simple,new foster daughter threw up on the way over because she was upset about just having seen her old boyfriend`s mom where we stopped on the way for her to pick up some clothes she had there. Turns out she doesn`t cry-she throws up instead. Who knew?Never a dull moment....


----------



## Warrigal

I was contacted last month by The Heart Foundation ( a charity that raises funds for research) asking me if I would do some door knocking in my street during September. It was only a few houses close to mine and I could take all month to do it. I could hardly say no, even with my dodgy legs.

So today I started my campaign. I've knocked out a bit of a letter letting people know that I will be calling on them and giving them the option of sending me an SMS if they would prefer that I didn't and explaining that I will be back later this week if I don't hear from them. I've delivered the notes to letterboxes and found it to be very little effort so I've rung the Heart Foundation and arranged to extend my range.

It's a good feeling to help rally support for a worthwhile cause. I hope I get good responses when I call back but given that I am a neighbour I think I will get a good reception. I'll also have an excuse to meet some new neighbours as I do my rounds. And their pets.


----------



## Michael.

Our daughter is visiting today.
We look after our little grandson and she pops off to the Gym for an hour.
Later on she is taking me shopping as I will need her help to pick out a new Blazer
My wife will look after Baby Nicholas.
.


----------



## Vivjen

I spent the weekend painting bannisters on the top floor; which was good, but showed up everything else that needed painting....sigh....


----------



## Lee

Weeding the garden and flowerbeds.....I've put it off long enough, it's a jungle out there.


----------



## Justme

I do the same as I do everyday, I would hate exciting or being out of my routine!


----------



## Ralphy1

Cleaning the screen on my iPad...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It sounds as though other people live life in the fast lane, too

Dame Warrigal, a worthy cause and an opportunity to visit with neighbors = win!
Vivjen, that's the trouble with sprucing up a few things: it reminds us of everything else that needs to be done.
Mrs. Robinson, had you mentioned being a foster parent before? If so, I missed it. It's good that you have the patience to do that; there are so many kids who need a safe place with people who care. A gold star for your chart today!
Michael, *we* really means your wife does the hard part? LOL
Lee, when you finish up your weeding, would you mind doing mine? It's a big job, and by the time I finish, it's time to start over again
Justme, I get it. As much as I whine, my routine is comforting.
And Ralphy, a clean screen is probably best. The better to see us with, my dear

I'm off to work in a little while. Today's client has gone to Roatan, Honduras, for a week. They're teachers, and this week is fall break so they're treating themselves to a vacation. Their house is quite large, but they only use the main floor so it's all that needs to be cleaned. Suits me!

Our high temperature yesterday only got to 72 and today will be more of the same...cool, overcast, maybe a little rain. I can deal with cool just fine, but the overcast part is getting tiresome. Since the trade off is sun and heat, I shouldn't complain!


----------



## ClassicRockr

Last weekend: shopping, getting vehicle tires rotated and alignment done and, something we've NEVER done before.........watched a college football game 'til midnight (3 ot's) on Saturday. Sunday.......done some replanting of hanging plants, watching NFL and relaxing.
Today (Monday): Wife is at work and I'm doing laundry and running dishwasher. Will vacuum also. Fun, fun, fun


----------



## hollydolly

I have spent a lovely day over at the boardwalk and having lunch on this showboat steamer.. , and going shopping at the lovely mall close by, Lots of new outfits and best of all new leather boots for autumn


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hollydolly, you could have invited the rest of us to join you. I could have used a nice lunch and some retail therapy Just sayin...

I worked like a whirling dervish this morning and was done in just 3 1/2 hours. Tomorrow's house will take somewhat longer. Somewhat.

I came home and indulged myself in a short nap, something I don't do very often. Hope everybody else has had a pleasant day, eventful or uneventful, whichever suits you best.


----------



## hollydolly

haha, I promise I'll invite you next time Georgia, although I'm not sure if I tell you in the morning that you'll make it over before closing time...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Yeah. When I think about it, your being five (six?) hours ahead of me would make it a tad difficult. I'd need a time machine. Or something.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Off to work I go again. It wouldn't be quite so hard if morning would just come a little later...or if That Darned Cat would let me sleep a little longer!

Anybody up to anything interesting today?


----------



## Vivjen

The short answer to that, Georgia, is ......no.
i am doing the same as you today, but not as well and for free, in my own home!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Viv, I'd probably do a better job in my own place if there was pay attached


----------



## JustBonee

Nothing too exciting for me today, but I have been plotting out a new garden area for a while now.  Going to put in a large vegetable garden.  Got a new yard cart this week, and the netting and stakes,  and now I need to get a truck load of soil/fertilizer  delivered.  ...

then the fun begins!   No problem with getting my exercise when this project starts ...
Cool weather came this week and inspired me, but maybe it's gone again for a while. darn!


----------



## oakapple

I always feel envious when posters talk about heat, but being used to a colder climate, perhaps I wouldn't really like it after all [but am willing to give it a try!]Sunny here in Oxfordshire, warmish as well for the time of year.All the leaves starting to fall or turn red though [well it is Autumn now after all.]It's been dry here for quite a time, which makes the leaves fall.
Just shopping today [food shopping] and when we were out had our passport pics done [in one of those little booths.]realised our passports run out next Feb and we go away early March! We look like the Ma and Pa in charge of an East End Gang on our photos! Horrific, if only you were allowed to smile on them.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oakapple, I don't believe I've ever seen a good passport picture or a good driver's license picture. It must be a conspiracy!

Bonnie, did you spend your day tilling the north 40?

Today was a long and hard day, but I'm done and home and glad for it. Tomorrow's a bigger house but easier to clean.

Our overcast skies finally cleared out and when they did, the humidity cleared out, too. It's very warm 84F (about 29C)but it's pleasant. More of the same tomorrow, then cooler at the end of the week and the weekend. Yay!

One of the few things the g'kids will eat is stuffed peppers. Wait. No, they won't. I make stuffed peppers and make extra "stuff" without the peppers for them. Anyway, DD bought some Bell peppers the other day so I put those together and popped them in the oven. I'm cooking Thursday night, too. Salisbury steaks and everybody in the family likes those. They're a nuisance to make, but I have a day off Thursday so don't mind. I swear I'd eat ANYTHING, even escargot (blech), rather than one more nasty thing from the drive-thru.


----------



## Vivjen

Confession time; I have never eaten from a drive-through!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Viv, you haven't missed a thing and you're probably healthier for it. Ew. Darned g'kids seem to think that if it's not heated up in the microwave or doesn't come in a sack from the drive-thru. I told DD that we should just ask for paper sacks with the various logos on them, cook at home and serve dinner from the sacks!


----------



## QuickSilver

A nice dinner.... then hittin' the hottub


----------



## grannyjo

Today,  I started my morning by getting up at 4.30.  Breakfasted then showered  and dressed.  

By 6.30 am I was on my way to have my hair cut.  My hairdresser is an early morning person too,  so had been there for a while when I arrived.  He had one person in the chair,  and one person waiting.  I took my turn to have my winter locks cut off for Spring here in Australia.

Feeling and looking good again.


----------



## Ina

Today is Michael's birthday. He's 72.  I made him a German chocolate cake, fixed him a steak, a baked potato, and wilted baby spinach and baby kale for his dinner. To top it off, I bought him a six pack of Michelob Amber Boch dark lager. He doesn't drink often, but I wanted to surprise him. :wave:


----------



## Pappy

Started out rainy here but turned very nice around noon. Got a haircut, finally, as it was getting way too long. 
The barber and I were discussing haircut prices. My mom would give me 50 cents to get my hair cut when I was a youngster. Now $13.00 plus $2.00 tip.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

Tomorrow, the 17th, is our 48th wedding anniversary. My wife is scheduled for a vitrectomy the 18th. Have to have her at the hospital at 6:30 a.m. that morning. So, I was planning on taking tomorrow off to get everything ready to "babysit" her for a couple days after surgery. Meeting scheduled for tomorrow morning at 11 a.m. at work. You would think adults could conduct a coordination meeting, coming to logical decisions on how a specific project should move forward. Nope!! Four different contractors involved and "That's his responsibility!" "I don't want to build it that way!" "Why should I have to do this and not him?" Just like having a house full of teenagers. So... I will stay over and "referee" the meeting. Then, drive the three hours home... pick up the wife and drive another 2 hours to our daughter's home. Our daughter and her family are 35 minutes from where she is scheduled for surgery, instead of the 2 1/2 that we are. 
If anyone looks cross-eyed at me tomorrow morning, they best well be prepared to see that this mild-mannered old man can show his teeth.


----------



## AprilT

Grumpy O'l Man, Congrats on the anniversary:cheers1:, hoping all goes well with all those logistics in planning and the wife's surgery and recovery.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ina said:


> Today is Michael's birthday. He's 72.  I made him a German chocolate cake, fixed him a steak, a baked potato, and wilted baby spinach and baby kale for his dinner. To top it off, I bought him a six pack of Michelob Amber Boch dark lager. He doesn't drink often, but I wanted to surprise him. :wave:



Wishing your hubby a Happy 72nd Birthday!  Sounds like a perfect meal and dessert you made for him, hope both of you have a wonderful evening!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Grumpy Ol' Man, congratulations on your 48th wedding anniversary, you have ten years on us!  :bestwish:  Wishing the best for your wife and her surgery. :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Today I got a couple more loads of laundry done, and made it to the Silver Sneakers exercise class.  Nothing more on my agenda, just put out two weeks of trash, and that's enough. layful:


----------



## Ina

Thanks Sea, He ate so much he looks like healthy fat tick. I think I'll ask him for a taste of his dark lager. I don't drink anymore but I like to taste drinks I've never had. :wiggle:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Congrats, Grumpy. It sounds like you're going to have an interesting day.

Ina, how was the dark lager? I rarely drink anymore, either...but not curious enough to even taste.

Seabreeze, yes. It does sound like that was enough for one day. So what's up for today, since the trash has already been taken out?

I'm off to work, then to the dentist to test drive my new partial. Let's hope it's a good fit because I don't feel like waiting another month!


----------



## QuickSilver

Not much..   Work...  then home... then dinner... then start tomorrow's dinner..... then walk the dogs... then the hottub.. then bed..  rinse and repeat.


----------



## Vivjen

Congrats Grumpy Ol Man, and Ina's Michael.

I feel your pain, Georgia; been there, seen that; got the T-shirt, and great cost; both in money and pain!
fortunately; mine is brill, and has been for a few years now; the crown I had last month just doesn't count!l

Yoga this morning; now showered, and just had breakfast...


----------



## hollydolly

No work for me today I've got 2 weeks off...today I'm just catching up on all the chores. Weather is grey and humid. I might go to the library later today and drop off some books, and make an appointment to have my hair and nails done. Fairly mundane day 

Ina hope Michael had a lovely Birthday, and GOM...Happy Anniversary for today and hope all goes well with Mrs GOM tomorrow at the hospital


----------



## SeaBreeze

Today I'll take a walk in the park with hubby and the dog, then continue to take stuff out of the camper so I can give it the final cleaning for winter.  Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

The technician obviously wasn't the same one who made the first partial three years ago. Grrrr. Didn't fit. Didn't fit by a long shot. Back in two weeks to try again. Sigh. At least it's already paid for.

Perfectly beautiful day here. Sunny and 80 and no humidity. I love fall.

SeaBreeze, you're already closing up the camper? It's only mid-September!

DSIL is taking DGS and me out for supper to Chili's, then we're going to Best Buy to get my Roku and digital antennas. Antennae? Whatever. Two of them. I have a feeling I'll be using lots of banned words during the learning curve I'm not exactly inclined toward technical stuff. Ask me how it is that I spent years migrating analog telephone circuits to digital circuits and never took anybody out of service... Because I was paid to do it? LOL


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Glorious good morning, boys and girls! It's going to be another stellar fall day here, and the best part is that I have the day off. Woohoo and stuff The only thing that's missing is fall colors, which we won't see for a few weeks yet. Drat.

Annual physical this morning, then home to play with the new Roku. So far I think I understand how to use it. So far. Roku came with two free months of Hulu Plus. I also have to figure out the digital antenna thing because the signal is _very_ weak. The only local channel that I can get is a channel that I rarely watch. Fiddlesticks.


----------



## QuickSilver

Work.... home.... rinse and repeat.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Just been to cast my vote in the Scottish referendum.  Probably only 100-200 voters in the village, but when the race is this close, every vote counts.

Just having a coffee and then I'll get back to work on the escape tunnel in case the vote goes the wrong way!


----------



## Davey Jones

wake up,wake up the two kids(15 and 8) for school, 10 minutes later,Yell at them "get a move on you only got 15 Minutes".
Feed them breakfast,(I love those frozen pancakes).
Drive them to school.(there's always that,"I forgot something at home") no turnarounds.
Pick them up from school,check homework,feed them again.
"GO TO BED,dont make me come in there"....grrr
Same agenda 5 days a week.

Same


----------



## Twixie

Capt Lightning said:


> Just been to cast my vote in the Scottish referendum.  Probably only 100-200 voters in the village, but when the race is this close, every vote counts.
> 
> Just having a coffee and then I'll get back to work on the escape tunnel in case the vote goes the wrong way!



LOL Capt Lightening..we are busy rebuilding Hadrians Wall..and putting up Border Control..


----------



## oldman

Just returned from being gone and at my home in Florida for a month, so I have plenty to catch up on.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Well. I wonder how long it will be before we know the results of the vote in Scotland? Soon? In the next few hours?

Quicksilver, the day will come when you're retired and you can skip one of the rinse/repeat steps!

Getting kids off to school...I remember that as the hardest work I did all day. All day until they got home from school, that is!

Oldman, do I understand this correctly? You were in Florida and now back in PA? Summer in Florida? Eeek! Too hot!

As for me, Doctor says I'm fine. So far. Then off to see if I could get a different digital antenna. Blech...it doesn't pick up much, either. As a matter of fact, it doesn't work as well as the one we got yesterday. DS just told me that he found an article in NYT about digital antennas and what former cable and satellite installers recommend. He wasn't at home so said he'd email me a link when he gets back home. Sigh. This is a whole lotta work, but I'm determined not to be held for ransom by DirecTV!


----------



## ClassicRockr

Today
Stripped our bed and put clean/fresh linens on for my wife, since she sleeps so good when the linens are clean/fresh. She will enjoy the linens and get plenty of R&R next week, while on vacation. Washed/dried the linens that were on the bed.
Boy, I make a good "Mabel" LOL

Been thinking about getting a Karaoke Machine for Christmas, so, to put our voices to the test, printed out the lyrics of 10 favorite Classic Rock songs that we have on cd's. We'll see how we do.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's 9pm here so the day is almost done. I bought a new iphone today, well not really bought it, upgraded from my last one so it hasn't cost me anything but I have to wait 5 days until they get more stock in.

I got my hair cut today into a bit of a different style 

Did some gardening, and  and filled 3 bags of clothing and shoes to take to the charity shop

Lazy day!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I worked my fingers to the bone. What I have to show for it is, of course, bony fingers.

Classic, karaoke? Post of video of the two of you!

Hollydolly...free my eye! You had to extend your contract, right? 

I haven't changed my hairstyle except for a couple of times in the past 50 years. No kidding. And each time, I hated it and changed it back. The only thing that's different than it was 50 years ago is that now it's silver. For a while in high school, I wore it very, very short, then let it grow until it was about shoulder length, cut it again in my early 20s and it's been like that ever since...except for the time I got a wild idea that I'd like an Afro. Um. I looked like Little Orphan Annie! Back to very, very short! It's thick and coarse, and I'm asked from time to time if it's naturally curly. Nope. It just sort of goes in and out and up and down with the bumps in my skull.

It's a perfectly lovely day here again. Cool, a bit breezy, with maybe...just maybe...a little rain during the night tonight. Or not. If we do get some rain, I may play in the garden for a while tomorrow.


----------



## drifter

Got up early to catch the vote in Scotland. I didn't vote but I won. It came out the way I wanted. I mean all you have to do is look at Australia and just know the scots want to remain in athe union. I took care of most of my running around yesterday so all I have left is go to the library. I'm out of reading material and it's supposed to be rainy this wekend, so I need to stock up. I am going to the Farmer's Market to morrow. I buy tomatoes and sweet, small onions there and I'm looking for some homemade chou chou relish. Other than that my week end is free and clear. Well, I do have dishes to do and sweet the floors but I can pace myself doing inside chores.


----------



## AprilT

Went to the see the doctor one of girlfriends is coming by soon to take me to the store to return a tv.  I love these new tv's still weighty for my back, but, at just 9 lbs it sure beats yester years tvs weights..  

Hope the rest of you have a nice evening, afternoon or morning whatever the time it is in your area of the globe.


----------



## ClassicRockr

I remember "when" and "why" I changed my hair style. All thru high school, the Navy, college and into the late 80's, I parted my hair on the side. Back in the Disco days of the mid-late 70's, I would actually use a brush and electric hair dryer to curl the sides of my hair over my ears. At the time, I thought it looked cool, but, apparently I was the only one who thought that way (LOL). In fact, my hair was a little too curly for my liking, so I used Hair Straightener on it a couple of times. That took the curl out that I didn't like! Anyway, around 1992, the gal I was seeing, after taking a shower at her place (won't say anymore than that), told me to comb all of my hair straight back......to see how it would look after it dried. We both liked it and that's the way I've been combing it since. I do have a little "flair" on both sides/in front as well. Wife and I think it makes me look younger.

The "side part" really made me look "Nerdy" back then. Sure glad I changed it.


----------



## ClassicRockr

I've been a "backup singer". Never had a Lead Singer's type voice. But, we'll see how it goes. 



GeorgiaXplant said:


> I worked my fingers to the bone. What I have to show for it is, of course, bony fingers.
> 
> Classic, karaoke? Post of video of the two of you!
> 
> Hollydolly...free my eye! You had to extend your contract, right?
> 
> I haven't changed my hairstyle except for a couple of times in the past 50 years. No kidding. And each time, I hated it and changed it back. The only thing that's different than it was 50 years ago is that now it's silver. For a while in high school, I wore it very, very short, then let it grow until it was about shoulder length, cut it again in my early 20s and it's been like that ever since...except for the time I got a wild idea that I'd like an Afro. Um. I looked like Little Orphan Annie! Back to very, very short! It's thick and coarse, and I'm asked from time to time if it's naturally curly. Nope. It just sort of goes in and out and up and down with the bumps in my skull.
> 
> It's a perfectly lovely day here again. Cool, a bit breezy, with maybe...just maybe...a little rain during the night tonight. Or not. If we do get some rain, I may play in the garden for a while tomorrow.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Tomorrow, the 17th, is our 48th wedding anniversary. My wife is scheduled for a vitrectomy the 18th. Have to have her at the hospital at 6:30 a.m. that morning. So, I was planning on taking tomorrow off to get everything ready to "babysit" her for a couple days after surgery. Meeting scheduled for tomorrow morning at 11 a.m. at work. You would think adults could conduct a coordination meeting, coming to logical decisions on how a specific project should move forward. Nope!! Four different contractors involved and "That's his responsibility!" "I don't want to build it that way!" "Why should I have to do this and not him?" Just like having a house full of teenagers. So... I will stay over and "referee" the meeting. Then, drive the three hours home... pick up the wife and drive another 2 hours to our daughter's home. Our daughter and her family are 35 minutes from where she is scheduled for surgery, instead of the 2 1/2 that we are.
> If anyone looks cross-eyed at me tomorrow morning, they best well be prepared to see that this mild-mannered old man can show his teeth.



Wife's surgery went extremely well.  Follow up with doctor this morning and everything looks good.  Back home, today, after two nights at daughter's home... daughter, son-in-law, three grandkids, four dogs and one cat.  GREAT time, but the quiet of home sure was inviting!!!  :>)  Forgot just how loud and fast moving a housefull of kids and pets can be.  I suddenly feel old!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Glad to hear your DW's surgery went well and glad to hear that you're home to peace and quiet. I love my g'kids but the commotion still gets to me, even now when they're 14 and 16.

Today is going to be another beautiful day. No rain during the night...ever notice how often the meteorologists get it wrong?...so it looks like I'll be spending the morning watering the flowers. It's not like there are other demands on my time I usually drive down to visit my DS on Saturday mornings. He's got work he's trying to knock out so I'll be leaving him to it today.

It's probably time for this cleaning lady to do a deep clean on her own digs. Ugh. I clean all week long for other people so it doesn't exactly bring up warm and fuzzy feelings to clean my place on my days off. Okay. So I'm a slug!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm feeling beyond virtuous because I cleaned this place. And I do mean clean! Even washed the baseboards that usually only get dusted. Used the steam mop on the bathroom and kitchen floors. Let's hope I don't break my arm patting myself on the back.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Drat. A cancellation for Tuesday At least she let me know; clients often wait until the last possible minute to cancel. I've actually turned up at the door at the appointed day and time, only to be informed that the client "forgot" to tell me.

This client said that they'll be out of town next weekend and asked if I'd be up for coming then. Yes. Need the money and need something to do.


----------



## JustBonee

Today?  .. a shopping trip this morning,  and then lots of football to watch.   I'm waiting for a soggy lawn to dry out so I can get some mowing and yard work in. ...:chores:


----------



## hollydolly

It's a beautiful sunny day here, the chores are done  and I'm just off out to have lunch at our favourite pub garden


----------



## oakapple

Have been away for part of the week-end, but having got back home found squashy black grapes all over the path leading to the house, so will have to get a pair of scissors soon and cut all the bunches down [otherwise they tread in the carpets when visitors arrive.]Lovely day here, blue skies and sunny.


----------



## oldman

Brother-In-Law and I are going to be working on the car we are restoring. All of the parts for the front suspension have finally arrived, so we will be assembling that today and maybe start working on tearing down the motor we bought. We started with wanting to do a '62 Chevy, then decided to do a '64 Chevy and finally have decided on a '65 Chevy Convertible.That's why it took so long to accumulate the parts. Hopefully it will all fit together OK. We bought the parts from different manufacturers, which may prove not to be the smartest thing to have done.

After this, next up will be the motor. We went to a car and vendors show and bought an old '348 cu. in. engine that will need to be completely rebuilt.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oldman, you're not doing ALL of that today, are you? 

Many years ago, I worked for Porsche in Stuttgart. It took a week to build one car, and they started from scratch...didn't have to tear anything down first. Well...a week to build the entire car including the interior/upholstery/finishes. 

Also many years ago, DS decided to rebuild a Volkswagen engine. He kept it on an engine stand in his bedroom. There's a memory I could happily live without!


----------



## oldman

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Oldman, you're not doing ALL of that today, are you?
> 
> Many years ago, I worked for Porsche in Stuttgart. It took a week to build one car, and they started from scratch...didn't have to tear anything down first. Well...a week to build the entire car including the interior/upholstery/finishes.
> 
> Also many years ago, DS decided to rebuild a Volkswagen engine. He kept it on an engine stand in his bedroom. There's a memory I could happily live without!



With the two of us putting the front suspension together, it should not take more than 6 hours (we hope). maybe you're not thinking of the same thing as me. We will just be putting the torsion bar, center link, ball joints, tie rod ends and those parts together. Not the struts and so on. We just want to get enough together, so we can mount it and then go from there. Our problem is that we bought the parts from different manufacturers and I have been hearing from people that have done this that we could run into some fitting problems. But, we will take it one step at a time. We also want to at least get the crank out of the motor to find out if we can have it rebuilt or if we need to buy a new kit with bearings. If we can just get the journals reground and have it balanced, maybe we could save a few bucks and buy just the bearings to go with it. As you know, once we have the journals reground, say .010, we will need to buy new rod bearings and also the mains will have to be reground and then buy new bearings for that as well. Nothing like getting your hands dirty and go home smelling like grease and oil. We are using YouTube for a lot of our information. We may end up just buying a crate motor, like maybe a '383 stroker kit. 

Like my BIL asks, "Are we having fun yet?"


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hope you've stocked up on GoJo! And here's Gramma's helpful hint for the day: squeeze just a drop of liquid dishwashing detergent into each palm and work it into your cuticles and fingernails. It won't interfere with using your hands at all and will make cleaning up the grease/grime a whole lot easier when you're done for the day.

There's no charge for this hint


----------



## oldman

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Hope you've stocked up on GoJo! And here's Gramma's helpful hint for the day: squeeze just a drop of liquid dishwashing detergent into each palm and work it into your cuticles and fingernails. It won't interfere with using your hands at all and will make cleaning up the grease/grime a whole lot easier when you're done for the day.
> 
> There's no charge for this hint




Thank you. I appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## Lon

It's Sunday afternoon and I am watching a SF 49er football game. This morning I played Pentanque from 9AM to noon with my Pétanque group, came home cooked a piece of salmon and made a salad for my lunch. I will go for a swim after the ball game, take a bit of a walk and settle in for the evening and finish a book I am reading, maybe watch a bit of TV.


----------



## Butterfly

I've been a complete SLOTH all day long!


----------



## Capt Lightning

A bit of digging today - preparing the floor of an outbuilding so that I can concrete it later in the week.  Feed the pigs  and cook dinner.


----------



## MaggieJewel

Organizing stuff from the final move out (after almost a year) from my efficiency condo to my 1 bedroom unit.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Maggie! You were up and doing that at 3 am?

I'll be off in just a little while to clean a very large house. Ordinarily I wouldn't have agreed to take on such a big one, but this client had been a client a few years ago that I quit because she lived on the other side of the county and getting there in traffic was a major undertaking. Since they moved just a mile down the road, and since I really like her, I said I'd do it...there are days when I'm about halfway done and regret saying yes, but the paycheck is as nice as she is

Carry on, boys and girls. Happy Monday and try to behave until I get home.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning! Today's client, who rescheduled on Sunday, called and re-rescheduled back to today. Is re-rescheduled a word? Anyway, glad for the work and gotta get a wiggle on. It's a big house and requires a 50-gallon drum of elbow grease and my magic wand

Hope everybody has a great day. Try to behave while I'm out...my Perfectly Good Cat will be taking names!


----------



## Pam

I'll soon be setting off to the nearby library where the Creative Writing Group will be reading some of their short stories, poetry and prose. Coffee/tea and biscuits will be served. Should be okay. Later on my two granddaughters will be coming round to my house after school for a couple of hours of fun and games. nthego:


----------



## Jackie22

Good morning, Pam, and everyone......we've been having beautiful weather lately, not much on my agenda today, I've got to get my new phone up and going and pay a few bills and that is it......have a great day.


----------



## Pappy

Tuesday morning and back from Chicago from granddaughters wedding. Finally got a new nights sleep. Can't rest to well in strange surroundings. 
43 degrees here at the beach this morning. Sunny out so maybe it will warm up some. Should be leaving to go south in about 2 weeks.
Good day to all.


----------



## JustBonee

Pappy said:


> Tuesday morning and back from Chicago from granddaughters wedding. Finally got a new nights sleep. Can't rest to well in strange surroundings.
> 43 degrees here at the beach this morning. Sunny out so maybe it will warm up some. Should be leaving to go south in about 2 weeks.
> Good day to all.



Better get down South soon Pappy!  .. Supposed to be a cold winter again for the states.

Fall is here, right on schedule in SE Texas.  It's 64 at my house this morning.  Just lovin' it!!
Love spending my days outdoors and working in the yard, and today is no exception.


----------



## MaggieJewel

This is a great place to organize your daily "do list".  Sometimes seeing other's people's plans for the day helps you remember what you need to do.

There is absolutely nothing I NEED to get today, but I SHOULD:

Make arrangements for Oil Change for Vehicle; Do Laundry; Stay as Calm as possible.


----------



## Davey Jones

Got a coupon in the mail for $10 off a jiffy oil change,going there today.
Then back to the grocery store to buy what I forgot to get yesterday,can of sloppy joe.
Tuesday is sloppy joe day according to these 2 kids or Ill never hear the end of it.


----------



## rkunsaw

Dental surgery today. Finally getting the implant put in. At least it will be a break from cutting and hauling trees from the island.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Davey Jones said:


> Got a coupon in the mail for $10 off a jiffy oil change,going there today.
> Then back to the grocery store to buy what I forgot to get yesterday,can of sloppy joe.
> Tuesday is sloppy joe day according to these 2 kids or Ill never hear the end of it.



Davey-Have you ever tried the little packet of Sloppy Joe mix? It`s in the section with all the little packets of gravy mixes etc. You just add it to browned ground beef,a can of tomato paste and water. A tiny bit more work than just opening the can but we like it a lot better!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Got a new little girl yesterday so we might do something fun-a trip to the playground maybe. She`s 6 and should be in school, but when the social worker dropped her off last night she didn`t know if she was supposed to be picking her up for school or not. Said she would call me before 10 and let me know but never did. School is in another county,40 minutes away,and I have to take the 14yo to school in the opposite direction,so guess she`s just going to miss school today. One thing I have learned through this foster parenting is that school is really the least important thing to the State. Irks me. Also have to go by the foster agency to see if they have a booster seat available for her for the car-she is legally of a size that it is still required that she use one. I`m pretty shocked that they didn`t leave me one. I am technically not licensed to have kids under the age of 10 so I don`t have carseats.


----------



## Davey Jones

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Davey-Have you ever tried the little packet of Sloppy Joe mix? It`s in the section with all the little packets of gravy mixes etc. You just add it to browned ground beef,a can of tomato paste and water. A tiny bit more work than just opening the can but we like it a lot better!



Definitely will give that a try, how much water? That can of sloppy joe was $1.49,I swear I paid $1.29 last month.


----------



## QuickSilver

Go home... send hubby off to work.... clean the bathrooms and hit the spa..


----------



## AprilT

rkunsaw said:


> Dental surgery today. Finally getting the implant put in. At least it will be a break from cutting and hauling trees from the island.



Good luck with the surgery.  Remember to rinse often with warm salt water.



Mrs. Robinson said:


> Got a new little girl yesterday so we might do something fun-a trip to the playground maybe. She`s 6 and should be in school, but when the social worker dropped her off last night she didn`t know if she was supposed to be picking her up for school or not. Said she would call me before 10 and let me know but never did. School is in another county,40 minutes away,and I have to take the 14yo to school in the opposite direction,so guess she`s just going to miss school today. One thing I have learned through this foster parenting is that school is really the least important thing to the State. Irks me. Also have to go by the foster agency to see if they have a booster seat available for her for the car-she is legally of a size that it is still required that she use one. I`m pretty shocked that they didn`t leave me one. I am technically not licensed to have kids under the age of 10 so I don`t have carseats.



You are such a wonderful person, what you are doing is so touching, those children are lucky to have someone that actually cares to take time participate in their lives.  :thumbsup1:


----------



## hollydolly

I've been to work all day since 6.30am. just got home a little while ago so almost a 12 hour day for me. Just making dinner now


Mrs Robinson I hope you had a lovely day with your new little girl it must be so unsettling for her going to new foster parents, I'm sure she's gonna be happy with you, do you have her for long?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

AprilT said:


> You are such a wonderful person, what you are doing is so touching, those children are lucky to have someone that actually cares to take time participate in their lives.  :thumbsup1:



Everyone keeps saying that-it embarrasses me! I started doing this because I read how many kids are out there needing homes. I have the room and I have the time-that`s really all it takes! I`m still working on not being mad at the parents for letting some of the things happen that have happened to these kids-the anger starts eating at me and that isn`t good-but it really is rewarding in so many ways.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Gosh, it sounds like y'all have been busy today. I'll vote for the sloppy joe mix, too; much better than Manwich. Or you could make the whole thing yourself...brown meat (and onions, if you're so inclined), drain, add equal amounts of ketchup and sweet pickle relish, cook down for about 10 minutes, taste, adjust for more ketchup or more sweet pickle relish according to taste. Done.

Rkunsaw...is your mouth sore? How long before you can have real food?

Mrs. Robinson, don't be embarrassed. Be pleased that there's something you can do for the kids. I think it would take more than just room for them...patience by the gallon! Something I'm woefully short of...along with space.

One more thing...Pappy, when you have to travel, take your own pillow along. Helps with sleeping when you're not in your own bed.


----------



## rkunsaw

Thanks, AprilT abd GeorgiaX. My mouth is hardly sore at all. I do have to be careful with what I eat for the next couple of weeks. I have some steroids and antubiotics to take the next three days and some stuff to rub on my gums for a couple of months. This has been a long process. I had the first surgery in early May {pulling the broken tooth and adding  bone graft.) Now I have to wait a few more months before I get the tooth .


----------



## Vivjen

Been to yoga, and it has stopped raining...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, peeps. It's going to be yet another stellar fall day in Georgia, and it looks like we're done with hot summer temps. It could stay like this all year round, and I wouldn't mind a bit.

My day: off to work. And for those of you who still have to set an alarm...I don't have to do that no matter how early I need to be at work. My perfectly good cat takes care of "alarming" me

Speaking of the perfectly good cat, he was supposed to take names yesterday...there was no list so either he can't be trusted with a little responsibility or y'all were good boys and girls. Let's go with "good boys and girls".

Rkunsaw, boy...long process for that tooth! It will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Jackie22

Good morning, Georgia and all.........another nice day here in Texas, the mornings are a little nippy, my day will be spent with mom, we're going shopping and get our flu shots.


----------



## Pam

Good afternoon, Jackie and everyone. Lovely morning here, if a little breezy. Had a stroll into town to get some more craft bits and pieces for when my grandaughters come round tomorrow. It's going to be a chill out afternoon for me. Get myself comfy, watch a film and fall asleep no doubt and, as ever, miss the middle of the film. I've seen lots of beginnings and endings of films.....


----------



## QuickSilver

Silly meetings this morning..  then home..


----------



## Pappy

Nice morning here at the beach but chilly. As soon as it warms up some I will start taking down flags and outside lights to close up camp soon. We should leave by Oct. 8. Campsite turns off water and electric Oct. 15th.
Wishing everyone a good day.:love_heart:


----------



## Davey Jones

3"downpour yesterday....will be removing water out of the garage today,anybody got a mop?


----------



## pchrise

It's raining and enjoying that might go out it's someones birthday


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

The very best part of my working day is standing at the door when I'm done and surveying my handiwork, knowing that a client will be home from work later and pleased to open the door to a clean and tidy home. It makes me feel good to know that I made a client feel good. And it makes me feel good to leave with $$ in my pocket, too!


----------



## Raven

Good morning Georgia and everyone.
I don't have a lot planned for today, will be cleaning my own house and preparing meals.
I'm sure your clients appreciate your work when they come home to a neat and clean house.
Take a few minutes to relax today and have a cup of tea.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, Raven. Looks like we're the only ones up.

I have a day off today, but Tucker made me get up at 10 till 6 anyway. Maybe he just wants to make the most of every minute with his human. LOL

My DS is 53 today. 53! I don't feel any different than I did the day he was born so how can it be that he can be "that old" when I'm not? 

He's got projects that he's working on, and they have deadlines, but he's going to take the day off to go to the Georgia Aquarium. Tickets are very expensive, but tickets are free on birthdays so that's his plan for today. Hope they allow pictures because I haven't been and could "visit" vicariously through him.

There's no plan on this end except to stay out of mischief. Maybe, just maybe, I'll think of something productive to do. Or not.


----------



## Vivjen

Good morning all.
i have already been out for coffee and cake...may go shopping this afternoon, and catch up on GBBO tonight...I was out last night!
ryder Cup starts tomorrow..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Vivjen, out? Seems to me that you're turning into quite the carouser! If you'd called, I'd have employed my magic wand and my supersonic broom and joined you for coffee and cake.


----------



## Vivjen

Any Thursday morning, Georgia....we visit different garden centres, for a gossip!
anybody is welcome....and guests get their coffee and cake paid for!


----------



## QuickSilver

Busy weekend starts tonight.  After dinner DH and I have to shop for two birthday gifts.  My Grandson is turning 12 and my Grandaugher 10.  He wants a video game.. She wants boots from Justice.   Then tomorrow.. we go out to our other house.. (which is on the market for those interested hahaha)  and start bringing stuff back.. This weekend we are attacking the garage..  THEN home on Saturday evening.. and on Sunday DS is bringing the GKs over for their birthday.. we will go out to dinner, as I have no desire to cook.. and then home for cake and presents... Monday.. work.  Whew..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

All that activity, Quick! I'm worn out already.

Tomorrow afternoon after work, I'm off to dog sit until Tuesday. Nice house. Nice dog. My kitty won't be happy, but I'll come home to visit him twice every day. My dog only lives down the road about a mile.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Well, fiddlesticks. My every-other-Tuesday clients are putting their house on the market and have moved in with the parents/inlaws until their new house is built. The parents/in laws are also clients, and it will mean two more hours there because they'll have the entire upstairs, but it will also mean that I'll lose the difference...three hours. It doesn't make me happy to lose ANY hours between now and the end of the year.

I'm debating whether to look for another client in our subdivision. The houses in that client's part of the subdivision are pretty small, most of them only 1400-1500sf. I really don't want to take on another big house. A couple of my clients have houses so big that when I first started working for them, I felt like I needed to leave a trail of cookie crumbs in order to find my way back out! One is 4800sf, two others 3500sf. Funny thing is that these clients each only have one child but have three or four bedrooms, office, media room and man cave along with the usual living area, dining room, breakfast room, kitchens as big as all outdoors and at least three bathrooms. I guess it's the American way: if big is good, bigger is better.

So...if I post on our HOA page on Facebook, I take the chance that somebody in one of the 2000+sf houses will want me. Ugh. If I offer, I can hardly turn around and refuse. It's not like I can say "no, your house is too big".

Dear me. What's an old cleaning fairy to do?


----------



## hollydolly

If I were to tell you all that went on at work today you would absolutely swear I was telling porkies...so I won't. I can barely get my head around it myself. Suffice it to say, it's been a horrendously difficult week at work, and I'm glad I'm off now for a few days!


----------



## AprilT

hollydolly said:


> If I were to tell you all that went on at work today you would absolutely swear I was telling porkies...so I won't. I can barely get my head around it myself. Suffice it to say, it's been a horrendously difficult week at work, and I'm glad I'm off now for a few days!



Hope the days ends on a better note for you, but, feel free to share, mike make you feel better or do nothing more than cure our nosey curiosities.    But, hopefully, you feel better either way.


----------



## AprilT

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Well, fiddlesticks. My every-other-Tuesday clients are putting their house on the market and have moved in with the parents/inlaws until their new house is built. The parents/in laws are also clients, and it will mean two more hours there because they'll have the entire upstairs, but it will also mean that I'll lose the difference...three hours. It doesn't make me happy to lose ANY hours between now and the end of the year.
> 
> I'm debating whether to look for another client in our subdivision. The houses in that client's part of the subdivision are pretty small, most of them only 1400-1500sf. I really don't want to take on another big house. A couple of my clients have houses so big that when I first started working for them, I felt like I needed to leave a trail of cookie crumbs in order to find my way back out! One is 4800sf, two others 3500sf. Funny thing is that these clients each only have one child but have three or four bedrooms, office, media room and man cave along with the usual living area, dining room, breakfast room, kitchens as big as all outdoors and at least three bathrooms. I guess it's the American way: if big is good, bigger is better.
> 
> So...if I post on our HOA page on Facebook, I take the chance that somebody in one of the 2000+sf houses will want me. Ugh. If I offer, I can hardly turn around and refuse. It's not like I can say "no, your house is too big".
> 
> Dear me. What's an old cleaning fairy to do?



I used to do a bit of pet sitting for friends and neighbors, I miss it, but because of my medical issues, I can't do it anymore, I've kept neighbors pets as long as two weeks or so when they've gone out of the country or had to other situations with needing a place for their pet to stay for a while.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

April, I do also dog sit for some of my clients...a selected few with dogs that I positively adore. Starting tomorrow afternoon, I'm sitting with my favorite Big Yellow Dog. He's a mellow yellow dog and very old but still playful. I'm probably his favorite cleaning fairy. Well. I must be. I'm his only cleaning fairy! Yes, I know...it also makes me his least favorite cleaning fairy!

My next dog sitting gig isn't until Thanksgiving week, from the Sunday before until the Sunday after, unless somebody asks for me between now and then, which isn't likely. I'm kinda snooty about the dog sitting and won't do it for just anybody, only for my clients who have pets because the clients are people I already know and their dogs are already my buddies. If someone I didn't know were to call me and ask me to dog sit, I'd decline with polite thanks, even they were referred by a client. Let's hope I don't find myself eating my words!

There is a couple in our subdivision who've made casual inquires in the past about cleaning for them, and I'm thinking of asking if they're still contemplating having a cleaning fairy. They have a dog and two kitties. The only trouble is that they are incredibly messy (the clients, not the pets). Whaddaya think? Would my contacting them make me appear pushy? Desperate?


Sigh.


----------



## hollydolly

AprilT said:


> Hope the days ends on a better note for you, but, feel free to share, mike make you feel better or do nothing more than cure our nosey curiosities.    But, hopefully, you feel better either way.




Thanks April, but I think I'll just keep it to myself no point in depressing a whole bunch of people, but thanks anyway for offering a listening ear.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

C'mon, Hollydolly! If I can post paragraphs whining about whatever, you can share with us. You won't depress us. And you never know, we might come up with some words of wisdom or even a solution, if it's a problem.

BTW, I get a chuckle from some of the slang phrases that we don't use on this side of the Pond: "telling porkies"!

Anyway, glad you don't have to work tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks Georgia... I'm laughing at you, chuckling at our different phrases (porkies shortened version of  the cockney slang  pork pies meaning * lies*)..hahaha...

It's getting late here now, it's been a very long tiring eclectic  day, if I feel more up to sharing I'll do it tomorrow..


----------



## AprilT

GeorgiaXplant said:


> April, I do also dog sit for some of my clients...a selected few with dogs that I positively adore. Starting tomorrow afternoon, I'm sitting with my favorite Big Yellow Dog. He's a mellow yellow dog and very old but still playful. I'm probably his favorite cleaning fairy. Well. I must be. I'm his only cleaning fairy! Yes, I know...it also makes me his least favorite cleaning fairy!
> 
> My next dog sitting gig isn't until Thanksgiving week, from the Sunday before until the Sunday after, unless somebody asks for me between now and then, which isn't likely. I'm kinda snooty about the dog sitting and won't do it for just anybody, only for my clients who have pets because the clients are people I already know and their dogs are already my buddies. If someone I didn't know were to call me and ask me to dog sit, I'd decline with polite thanks, even they were referred by a client. Let's hope I don't find myself eating my words!
> 
> There is a couple in our subdivision who've made casual inquires in the past about cleaning for them, and I'm thinking of asking if they're still contemplating having a cleaning fairy. They have a dog and two kitties. The only trouble is that they are incredibly messy (the clients, not the pets). Whaddaya think? Would my contacting them make me appear pushy? Desperate?
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.



Nice, all those that I pet sat for are people that I was very well familiar with or at least with a family member of theirs.  I love dogs especially, though I've sat with a few cats as well.  I also used to volunteer at a pet shelter.  I so wish I could do some of those things again.  I'm thinking of just maybe going to sit with cuddle, maybe light care at a pet shelter in my area, I just can't walk them.

I don't think it would be at all pushy to inquire with this couple as to if they could still use your assistances, them might be quite grateful for the approach, either way nothing ventured nothing gained.




hollydolly said:


> Thanks April, but I think I'll just keep it to myself no point in depressing a whole bunch of people, but thanks anyway for offering a listening ear.



Any time holly, I mean that, not a bother at all.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Happy Friday, y'all. I'm off to work in just a few minutes. Hope everybody has a swell day. In a hurry this morning. Like the cow's tail, I'm all behind!


----------



## QuickSilver

Heading out later today for my other house..  we are selling it, so we are bringing stuff back with us little by little.. it's going to make a daunting task easier when we do sell.


----------



## QuickSilver

Leaving town now...and not taking my laptop.   Everyone have a great Weekend!


----------



## Jackie22

Have a good trip, QS.....I just got home from grocery shopping for myself and my mom, mom has to make all the stops to save 15 cents on a can of corn..:crying:.....hey big thumbs up to whoever reworked our emotions.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hi, kids, I'm ho-o-ome. 

Last night my dog people changed their plans and aren't leaving until tomorrow morning. Sigh.

This morning I got a text from the client whose house is being sold asking if I'd stop by and put my eagle eye on the house to see if there's anything they missed in getting it ready to show. I did. They didn't miss a thing.

This afternoon I got a call from a former client asking what I used on his floors. They're hand-scraped hardwood planks that were custom made on site while he was having the house built (and must have cost a king's ransom!). Since I've been gone, about two years, he's had four different cleaning fairies and been satisfied with none of them, because (1) they leave his glass shower enclosures streaky and because his floors look awful.

Anyway, he asked if I would consider coming back to work for him either every two weeks just to do the floors and shower enclosures or  to clean the whole house. I agreed to clean the whole house...hardly worth it to go for just an hour or two. He's happy; I will remain solvent. Win/win!

I guess that old saw about one door closing/another opening is true. Lucky for me.

I hope everybody else had as good a day as I did.


----------



## AprilT

Good Luck QS, have a safe trip and a good weekend.

Shopping with family, sounds like a fun day Jackie, hope the rest of the day is more enjoyable for you.

YAY! For you GXP!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Happy Saturday, kids. My agenda. Hm. Just gathering up my stuff to take to Big Yellow Dog's house. I may also throw caution to the winds and gather my wits but don't want to overdo...

Anybody going to do anything really interesting? Dining? Dancing? Shopping? Spoiling g'kids? Partying in the streets? Playing practical jokes on the unsuspecting? Foraging for food to stockpile for winter?


----------



## Vivjen

Going to the theatre tonight...to see Grease; amateur production by a group of youngsters.
they did West Side Story last time; it was fantastic.
meal out first, naturally; good girlie night out!


----------



## Pappy

Quiet day today. Last night we went to an Italian restaurant, with two other couples, and had a fantastic dinner. Started with a red wine and appetizers, a fresh green salad with house dressing, stuffed shells with mild sausage, and coffee and a delicious cake for dessert. Good friends and good times. It was a end of camping season dinner which we try to observe each year.


----------



## Davey Jones

FINALLY...the homecoming day is here for the 15 year old grandaughter,Im *free* of all the runarounds for another year.

I cant believe what you girls go thru just for a homecoming day.  What is a homecoming day anyways???


----------



## oldman

I have a friend that is also an ex-pilot and he bought a Hawker 400XP, which is a small jet. His Father left him a bundle of money and he spent some of it on this plane, which my guess would be that it cost somewhere around $1.2 million. He is flying it to the local airport in Harrisburg and should be landing around 2:00 p.m. He has offered me the opportunity to take it up and I'm not turning it down. It is a beautiful day here in south-central Pennsylvania with blue skies, will be about 80 degrees and light winds. Just the perfect day for flying. I will be flying southeast and then over the Chesapeake Bay. I have to file my flight plan and then off we go into the wild blue yonder.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Gosh. A play. Homecoming. Flying. You guys definitely aren't_ old _people.


----------



## AprilT

You all sound like you have some fun things planned.  I'm planning a very quiet weekend, will be making a run to the library and then will settle in for the rest of the day, this damp and continuous rainy weather is wreaking havoc on my joints.  It should be a lovely afternoon of listening to books on tape while stretched out in my comfy recliner taking a break now and again for pc postings and such.  LOL.

Wishing you all a great day.  I should be getting ready for my ride to the library in a little while, but am feeling a whole lot of lazy at the moment, not like I need to really make a mad rush to get the day over with, but, should go before the real storm comes.  nthego:


----------



## Falcon

Just Googled the airplane Oldman.  Neat bird.  Have fun flying it.


----------



## AprilT

Well, you know what they say about the early bird gets the worm, sure proved true in my case, one of the books I had planned to pick up and showed as being available prior to my going to the library, was no longer on the shelf once I arrived.  They were nice enough to even leave the space open where it had been pulled out of.  LOL, well at least I was able to get another title the author had available.  I'll now have to put the one I was hoping to pick up, on hold for my next visit, but they have at least three weeks to hold on to it.  Good thing I had reserved several other books by various authors, so the trip wasn't a waste.

Oh and the sun came out, it is quite lovely outside for the time being.


----------



## Lon

No big plans for this Saturday. Eye exam scheduled for 5:15 PM. and the rest of the day is wide open.


----------



## hollydolly

Quite an overcast day here although warm with just a little bit of sun. Went to lunch at one of our favourite haunts. Sat outside in the peaceful outdoor area enjoying the peace and quiet and the scenery over the fishing lake, then went shopping for the weekly groceries..looked like locusts had been in and stripped the shelves bare of the Super giant out of town supermarket,,,almost like someone had told the folks we were going to war or sumthin'?? errrm....:saywhat:


----------



## taffboy

Work early start .Home walk next door neighbour dog for hour bike ride for a hour then chill out night.


----------



## Ina

Today I wrote my eighth letter to the Texas Parole Board. The man that murdered my oldest son wants out of prison.  It happened August 12th. 1993, just over 21 years ago. I have had to write a letter every three years, just to keep his murderer in prison for the 25 year plea bargain he asked for. No one asked what my son's family even thought of this deal, much less what we thought would be right. There was no trial.  
It has taken me the whole day to write a two page letter, and I still can't believe how exhausted it makes me.


----------



## Vivjen

It is done now...Ina; relax, you have done your best....again..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oh, Ina, that has to be so hard to do and to have to do it every three years besides. Glad you're done with it for now.

BYD and I have been in and out and in and out and in, ad infinitum! He's such a sweet dog. Wish I had a place big enough for a dog


----------



## pchrise

Already done , flu shoot very crowded not fun, Fun , farmers market


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Yes, indeed. I'm up before the chickens and before the crack of dawn.

I'll tidy up around BYD's house, let the dog out, let the dog in, play with the dog and stuff. Silly dog likes to play fetch and bring the ball back to me but won't let loose until I throw another ball. Then he drops the one he has and runs to get the new one.

A little later this morning, I'll trot home to commune with Tucker, the Perfectly Good Cat for a while, then come back here again.

It'll be a quiet day, just resting up for a week with no days off before the weekend.


----------



## Jackie22

Got 6 bags of mulch to put out, then it will be movie time for me today.

Everyone have a great Sunday.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Wear gloves, Jackie! 

BYD's people have every channel there is on cable and I could watch just about any movie I want to, but I wish they had Roku so that I could continue my Upstairs/Downstairs marathon! I'm starting to feel like the characters are a part of the family.


----------



## rkunsaw

Gonna fill the last 3 raised beds I made in the garden. I've made 7 so far with enough lumber to make 2 more. The I'm gonna cut the asparagus and weed the asparagus bed to get it ready for adding a couple of inches of horse manure. Hopefully that will be all for today.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ark, when you're done would you mind awfully just sashaying over this way and putting in two or three raised beds for me? I'm wanting to try my hand at veggies in the spring, but our back yard isn't level and the place where I want to plant has a big slope. SIL doesn't do stuff like raised beds, DD doesn't, either, and I have no idea how to proceed. Thinking of just building up the ground a little at a time with garden soil by the sack dug in with existing soil and buying a few of those kits from Home Depot. 

It would be so much simpler if you'd just truck on over and do it for me!


----------



## hollydolly

Really sunny and warm today, Just laid 4 sacks of  new wood Bark down on one border side of the lawn..phew heavy work. Sat on the garden swing seat for a while with a long cold iced drink, and the newspaper...don't think there will be too many more really warm days before Autum,n really sets in.


----------



## Pappy

Very foggy this morning but shaping up to be another nice day. Not much going on here today. Lots of folks getting ready to close up their campers for another year. Guess we'll just enjoy some football later.
Good day all.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Wait a shake, Pappy. I need to get out my cheerleading outfit and pompoms. Any preference for colors? LOL


----------



## JustBonee

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ark, when you're done would you mind awfully just sashaying over this way and putting in two or three raised beds for me? I'm wanting to try my hand at veggies in the spring, but our back yard isn't level and the place where I want to plant has a big slope. SIL doesn't do stuff like raised beds, DD doesn't, either, and I have no idea how to proceed. Thinking of just building up the ground a little at a time with garden soil by the sack dug in with existing soil and buying a few of those kits from Home Depot.
> 
> It would be so much simpler if you'd just truck on over and do it for me!



Me too Georgia.  .. have been working on a sloping problem for a little while myself.  Mine isn't that great, but could be a problem with a heavy rain.  So I've been plotting the area out for a while now. .. hope I've got the problem figured out before the end of the year gets here.  I want to put in a large vegetable garden come early Spring.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Bonnie, we already have a flooding problem in the lower part of the flower garden. Drives me nuts!

BTW, I like your signature: Age is of no importance unless you are a cheese.

You need to add: or a wine!


----------



## JustBonee

GeorgiaXplant said:


> ...
> 
> You need to add: or a wine!



True..


----------



## Vivjen

Been out for a roast lunch....now the rest of the Ryder Cup....and the weather is glorious!


----------



## Pappy

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Wait a shake, Pappy. I need to get out my cheerleading outfit and pompoms. Any preference for colors? LOL



Blue and Red will do. What time will you be on TV? I'll watch for you and Sis- boom- ba!!!


----------



## Raven

Last night I watched the movie, Ides of March directed by George Clooney who also acted
in it along with Ryan Gosling.
An American political drama and I found it interesting but a bit disturbing at how far politicians will
go to win.
I guess we all know that anyway.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

You got it Pappy! Personally, I bleed green and gold. Packers play Da Bears this afternoon at Chicago.


----------



## AprilT

Well just taking a break from listening to a book on CD, 17 disk for this one and I'm about to start disc 7 in a little bit.  Doubt I'll finish it today, but, so far it's been quite interesting about an immigrant Chinese family. "A Free Life"  by, Ah Jin.  Very eye opening.  Anyway, will be getting back to it after a bite to eat and stretching my body out a bit.  Maybe shake it off to a little pop tune .  I had thought about going to the beach and taking one of my other books that I have in print form with me, but, an overcast came out and clouds keep popping in and out, so I'm just going to stay in another day.  There will be other days that will afford me an opportunity to sit on the sand and smell feel the ocean breeze.  

Hope you all have a lovely Sunday.


----------



## QuickSilver

HORRIBLE weekend.   Hit a deer...  Screwed up my brand new car, which is now about 150 miles from here in Joe Blows Body shop.  Had to drive to the Quad Cities for a rental.   BUT.. I'm home now.. and trying to relax.    Maybe vodka will help?


----------



## Pappy

Sorry about your car, Quicksilver. Maybe it's a two vodka night.


----------



## QuickSilver

Pappy said:


> Sorry about your car, Quicksilver. Maybe it's a two vodka night.



Haha.... DONE!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oh, heck, QS, have three.

And you didn't hit a deer. Remember that. Nobody points their car at a deer and hits it. A deer hit YOU. Darned deer.


----------



## QuickSilver

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Oh, heck, QS, have three.
> 
> And you didn't hit a deer. Remember that. Nobody points their car at a deer and hits it. A deer hit YOU. Darned deer.



This is so true... It DID hit us.. It ran right into us.. DH didn't even have time to hit the brakes..  But thankfully we AND the dogs are fine.


----------



## MaggieJewel

Been off the forum for a couple days, helping a neighbor move.  Today I plan to get my car serviced in preparation for a 1000 mile each way trip the second week in October.  Other than that, will do what the situation moves me to do.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Glad only the car and the deer were hurt, QS.

Pappy, *my* Packers throttled Da Bears. Woohoo.

My dog's people came home last night because all it did at the beach was rain and rain some more. They still paid me for the whole weekend to compensate for my having made their four-day weekend my plan. I already miss *my* dog.

Off to work with me. No days off this week. That is, no days off this week if nobody else cancels/reschedules/postpones or otherwise calls upon my willingness to be flexible. If the Lord's willing and the creeks don't rise, as we used to say in Texas, there won't be any more changes for a while. My flexibility is worn out!

Hope everybody has a great Monday. Carry on.


----------



## Davey Jones

I ran over a squarrel this morning,why cant those creatures figure out which way to go instead of stopping in the middle of the street to figure it out. And thats not the first squarrel I hit over the years,if they think Im going to turn the wheel to avoid them then they got another think coming.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Wife went back to work today. So, it's laundry day, changing bed linens and running/unloading dishwasher. The week off was nice, but the weather could have been better.........rainy. Did pick great days to go to zoo and on Casino Ship. Had breakfast out a few times, which was a nice change from my weekly AM Shredded Wheat cereal. Next year, she won't schedule a week off in Sept, which happens to be the wettest month of the year here.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Have court today for foster girl. I don`t always go to these-not required to-but she ran away on Friday so I figured I better show up to see what they want to do. We are pretty close to knowing where she is-just need a street address. She didn`t leave out of unhappiness with us,according to the 2 page letter she left us. Just wanted to be with her boyfriend-who is 16,on house arrest but cut off his ankle monitor when she got taken by CPS,and is hiding out at a friend`s house. Hopefully the cops will find both of them there. From the sounds of it,boyfriend will be locked up til he`s 18. That will probably cool her desire to be with him.....


----------



## Vivjen

Hope you get a good outcome, Mrs Robinson.....must be worrying...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oh, my, Mrs. Robinson. I hope she's been found by now.

I'm off this morning to work for my "new" old client. I won't know until I get there how much work is involved...have to see what's been done or not done in the past three years. He's a nice guy so I'm looking forward to it even though it's a big house.

According to the weatherliars, we'll be back to normal September weather starting today. As long as we don't have to turn the a/c back on, that'll be fine with me.


----------



## JustBonee

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Have court today for foster girl. I don`t always go to these-not required to-but she ran away on Friday so I figured I better show up to see what they want to do. We are pretty close to knowing where she is-just need a street address. She didn`t leave out of unhappiness with us,according to the 2 page letter she left us. Just wanted to be with her boyfriend-who is 16,on house arrest but cut off his ankle monitor when she got taken by CPS,and is hiding out at a friend`s house. Hopefully the cops will find both of them there. From the sounds of it,boyfriend will be locked up til he`s 18. That will probably cool her desire to be with him.....



You deserve a medal Mrs. R. !     ... having to deal with problems like that when you don't have to.


----------



## oldman

Flying to Texas for funeral of a friend.


----------



## AprilT

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Have court today for foster girl. I don`t always go to these-not required to-but she ran away on Friday so I figured I better show up to see what they want to do. We are pretty close to knowing where she is-just need a street address. She didn`t leave out of unhappiness with us,according to the 2 page letter she left us. Just wanted to be with her boyfriend-who is 16,on house arrest but cut off his ankle monitor when she got taken by CPS,and is hiding out at a friend`s house. Hopefully the cops will find both of them there. From the sounds of it,boyfriend will be locked up til he`s 18. That will probably cool her desire to be with him.....




Best wishes to you, your family this young girl and all the other kids in the house in getting this matter resolved and having everything settle down.  This is never easy, but par for the course when parenting kids whether they be by birth, adoption or via guardianship.  Very few kids are smooth sailing, some are more than a hand full, we do the best we can, where we can.  I can relate from both sides, I've been that girl, in some ways, and I've had guardianship of kids that weren't mine.  a touch position to be in either way.  The girl was/is lucky to have had you in her life and I'm sure she will take away something positive from the experience of having known you.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

She`s still not found. Of course,all of her friends know where she is but they`re not talking. She even posted on Facebook this morning but when I immediately commented "Please call me!",she deleted her post. Her grandmother and aunt said they ran into her on Sat. night and she was very under the influence of something-didn`t even recognize them even though she came face to face with them- but they didn`t call the cops or anything. But I don`t even actually know if they even knew that she was a runaway at that point. Anyway,it sounds like the Sioux Nation has been notified that she is in foster care and will be coming to take her at some point. Not sure how long it takes them to do that-and,of course she has to be found first.


----------



## AprilT

So sorry to hear, substances being involved, that's a whole other issue, I sure hope she gets help, she's going to age out very soon and then she may find herself in much worse circumstances than anyone can fathom.  Such a sad situation all around, my heart goes out to all involved.  Drugs didn't even cross my mind, I forget about the times we're living in on occasion.


----------



## RadishRose

How sad, Mrs Robinson. You have alot to contend with. Bless you


----------



## hollydolly

My agenda for the day is work as usual.... possible extra long day today, so I'm not looking forward too much to that.

Mrs Robinson I hope you've heard something more postive about your forster child before the days' end.


----------



## Lady

Im transcribing old documents onto spreadsheets to be put on computer ,they are from the 1800s.


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning everyone...still beautiful weather here, today I plan on cleaning all glass and mirrors...such an exciting life I live, also time to start preparing my patio plants for the winter....have a good day.


----------



## Vivjen

Good grief, Jackie,.....I greatly admire your resolve; I may go to buy some bread...I may not!


----------



## oldman

Going to a funeral and then taking the red-eye home tonight.


----------



## hollydolly

Lady said:


> Im transcribing old documents onto spreadsheets to be put on computer ,they are from the 1800s.



Oh that sounds fascinating..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Sounds to me like you're doing something really fascinating, Lady.

Jackie, for glass and mirrors I use an Ultimate Cloth that I buy on line. They are spendy but worth every cent and maybe more, and you'll never be sorry you got them. I've been using them for years and years.  After a couple of years, they get "pill-y" but are still usable. Go to UltimateCloth.com and have a look. They can be washed and bleached but NO fabric softener and NO DRYER. They air dry quickly so that's not a problem at all. When I get new ones, I launder them before using the first time. I couldn't be a cleaning lady without them!


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning, Georgia, and thanks for the tip...I will go there and look, I will finish the glass and mirrors today, I have a lot in this house.

We have a 80% chance of rain today and really need it.


----------



## Jackie22

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Sounds to me like you're doing something really fascinating, Lady.
> 
> Jackie, for glass and mirrors I use an Ultimate Cloth that I buy on line. They are spendy but worth every cent and maybe more, and you'll never be sorry you got them. I've been using them for years and years.  After a couple of years, they get "pill-y" but are still usable. Go to UltimateCloth.com and have a look. They can be washed and bleached but NO fabric softener and NO DRYER. They air dry quickly so that's not a problem at all. When I get new ones, I launder them before using the first time. I couldn't be a cleaning lady without them!



Georgia, I looked this up......Am I understanding correctly that you do not use any liquid cleaner with this cloth?


----------



## JustBonee

Jackie22 said:


> .....
> 
> We have a 80% chance of rain today and really need it.



Hope you get your rain up there Jackie.  
Along the coast, we've gotten so much rain this year from a different direction than usual.  The storms coming from the Pacific are making their way to the Texas coast, and maybe another one is coming soon.  
It's been a green and wet summer down here.


----------



## Lady

Hello friends ,ive had a boring day today ,not had any Transcribing to do ,So watching some Tv .
its still sunny and warm here ,but theres a cold snap coming at the weekend.
have a good day everyone .


----------



## crochet lady

I plan to mail coupons to overseas military spouses; drop off the recycle plastic bags (ugh)--which did anyone hear about Calif. discontinuing plastic bags in stores completely? Would like to just drive around in the country and look at the beautiful fall colors, but this area is loaded with tourists right now. This weekend and Friday is expected to get rain, wind, much cooler, so if I don't go out and about today, that will be it for the next 3 days.


----------



## Lon

Gonna be a hot one today. I'll go for a swim mid day. Review investments this morning. Dinner with lady friend at 7 PM


----------



## Davey Jones

8 year old stayed home today cause he threw up last night,big deal ,I remember being kicked out the door,by my Mom, to go to school and I practically had pneumonia. AHHHH those were the days.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Mrs. Robinson, any word?


----------



## Pam

Setting off to the library shortly, calling at the doctor's on the way back to get my flu jab. Drop library books at home then set off for town to buy a birthday present. Afternoon will be chilling out.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Off to work with me. According to the weatherliars, the rain will start at just about the time I'm leaving today's job.


----------



## Vivjen

Off to babysit for 2grandsons this w/e..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

The weatherliars were wrong. Again. It was already pouring when I left for work and stopped when I was ready to come home. The cold front that was supposed to follow along right behind the rain? Well, it seems that it was delayed just a bit and it won't get cold until tomorrow. See? They lie like mattresses, and they make the big bucks!


----------



## rkunsaw

I'll be working widening a path by the lake so I can get the mower through this morning, 55th high school reunion this evening.


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> The weatherliars were wrong. Again. It was already pouring when I left for work and stopped when I was ready to come home. The cold front that was supposed to follow along right behind the rain? Well, it seems that it was delayed just a bit and it won't get cold until tomorrow. *See? They lie like mattresses, and they make the big bucks!*



They do the same here Georgia it drives me nuts all the money they get paid when we could just invent the same old garbage ourselves for free..


----------



## QuickSilver

Grandkids coming over for a birthday party!!  happy!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, kids, and Happy Saturday.

The weather that wasn't even hinted at last night? It's raining. Yup. 

Going down to the city to visit with DS for a bit then home again, and if the rain is gone (who knows?) I'll dig around in the flowers and start getting the garden put to bed until spring. If it's still raining (again, who knows?), maybe my teeny tiny place will get tidied up.


----------



## Meanderer

Good rainy morning all.  The weather has finally allowed me to stop working outdoors.  I plan on doing nothing today.  Nice!


----------



## Davey Jones

The Air Force Thunderbirds are performing 4 miles from here,going up on th roof  to watch them.


----------



## AprilT

Good morning, afternoon, evening.  Just back from the movies and running some errands and am not zapped of energy and am afraid if I don't go lie down really soon, I might have a seizure.  Just too much in one day without enough sleep on top of it.  So I'm turning in for a while, my lids are getting very heavy though it's only 4:40pm  will see you folks later.  have fun kiddos.


----------



## Vivjen

Survived the first day with grandchildren.....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

They're off to the Land of Nod now? Rest up. Tomorrow's another day!


----------



## Ina

Vivjen, it will get easier as you stretch your grandmother winged muscles.


----------



## Ina

You do know that grandmothers fly down from heaven. My great granddaughter told me so. :wave:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Well,we had great plans for camping tonight-in a cabin,of course. Kids have been here since last night (only 45 minutes from home)One grandson had a game last night,we came but then went home. Tonight we planned to stay. Well,we no sooner cheked in than my grandson came in and said they had been kicked out! Apparently there had been several complaints about the children.chasing bunnies and bumping into RVs,screaming,etc. Well,some of that may have been going on but it was not the children they were accusing. Those kids were all in the cabins asleep at 10pm last night when this supposedly occurred. We know who the culprits were but they were not blamed. So dd and SIL had no choice but to pack up-along with two cabins of friends. All three cabins were kicked out. Two of the cabins had one boy each and the third cabin had only girls. Yet all of the trouble was supposedly was boys. There was no oint arguing with the woman-she is apparently having mental issues,so they just started packing up. Ten minutes into it,the sheriff shows up! She actually called the cops! She told SIL that this is the first time she has ever asked someone to leave-sheriff says he is here at least once a month to escort someone out. He was just rolling his eyes,but nothing he could do. So we may or may not stay-we`ll decide after the football game.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ina, it must be true!

Good grief, Mrs. Robinson. So much for a relaxing weekend. Did your grandson's team win their game at least?

DGD's friend spent the night...while we were at the supper table I asked why we've seen so little of her recently. She's in the marching band, and they practice on Saturdays. All day on Saturdays. 9-5. Thought she looked a little tired. Dang! Band sounds like more than an extra-curricular activity...it sounds like a job. I thought we were put upon when I was in high school because we were required to practice for an hour every morning during the summer, and an hour before school during football season. Even so, band was fun. Where's the "fun" in spending all day Saturday at band practice?

It's so cold here that I took my coffee out to the patio and came right back inside again. 42 is cold. Well, cold compared to the usual 60s or 70s that it's been all summer. Guess it's not summer anymore, darn.

Nothing exciting going on here today. I may dust the TV screen and vacuum up the cat fur. Or not. It's too early to decide.


----------



## Davey Jones

Vivjen said:


> Survived the first day with grandchildren.....




Easy for you to say,I gotta live with them,ages 15 and 8.


----------



## Davey Jones

Ina said:


> You do know that grandmothers fly down from heaven. My great granddaughter told me so. :wave:



Im not going to ask where did I fly from (grandfather)


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

You're not gonna ask, and we're not gonna tell!


----------



## Happyflowerlady

It has gotten really cold here, too. Well, let me qualify that by saying it is really cold here for the South ! Cold for us is 40F degrees, and for some of you living in the northern states, if it only gets to 40F then it is considered a warm night.
So, anyway, in preparing for this "cold snap", I have been out working in the yard this week while it was still nice out there. I dug up the banana plants and the other ones that needed to be inside when the cold weather came, replanted them in pots, and now they are all in the house for the winter. 
We are supposed to have nice days for a while yet; so I am hoping to be able to get more of the yard work done that I couldn't do when it was so hot this summer. 
I put away the shorts, and got out the sweatshirts and pants, and I think that it is time to get out my knitting and finish up the winter hat that I started last year, and didn't get done with. I usually only knit in the cold weather when it is not so nice to be outside, and that is when we need things like knitted socks, slippers, and hats anyway.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Yeah, HFL, get right on that hat because we're supposed to have another polar-vortex winter!

I like your signature line. A lot.


----------



## Lon

It's now 8 AM and at 9:30 I will draw a partner for a 10 AM Petanque Tournament followed by a Pot Luck Lunch. I will get home around 2 PM in time to watch the San Francisco 49er's football game. After the game I will go and see my daughter and a couple of the great grand kids. I think I will have Thai Take Out for dinner tonight, then a bit of TV.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Sounds to me like a productive and entertaining day, Lon. Enjoy every second of it!


----------



## Pappy

Today's the day we say goodbye to our camping friends. most are leaving today for the winter season. Always hard to see it end but for us, it means another trip away for the cold weather. Will,load up car tomorrow, Monday, and Tuesday winterizing camper from the winter weather. Wednesday, the Kia heads south for 1310 miles.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hope there are no hitches in the gitalong, Pappy. Eine gute Reise!


----------



## QuickSilver

Hubby and I just got in from our 5 mile walk.. and a stop for a nice breakfast.  It was pretty brisk earlier, but it's warmed up a bit...at least it's sunny today.   Now I will do some laundry and he is going to mow the lawn.  Not many more mows before putting up the mower for the winter..   I'm making pesto crusted roast chicken and couscous stuffing for dinner..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

QS, and we should be there at what time?


----------



## Denise1952

I can't do a lot since my oxygen level drops if I turn my head to look out the window, LOL, and I do exaggerate if you didn't figure that out  But I am comfy here with my sis, we have lots of good eats, both of us eat lots of fruit now, and we have leftover chicken enchiladas for tonight.  We had real, cream-puffs for desert lastnight (hadn't had one in years).  I am reading a lot lately, posting again on SF (which is way fun, and lifts my spirits).  I am researching an area that I think I am in love with, an excellent, small-town I may just get to move to.  I have a great, hidden-object game that is keeping my brain exercised (ok, every, little bit helps) and it's a beautiful day on the Oregon Coast, about low 70s again today, a little humid, but we are enjoying it, especially in October


----------



## AprilT

Finally deconstructed an old dresser and taking it out to the dumpster, one bit eye sore out of the way.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ina, it must be true!
> 
> Good grief, Mrs. Robinson. So much for a relaxing weekend. Did your grandson's team win their game at least?



Yes,both boys` tems won. High school Friday night 50-0! Last night`s 11 yo won 26-6. Both have excellent teams.

So yes,they were kicked out of the campground. And even the campground`s FB page talks about how she kicks everyone out-with no warning and no discussion. I really think she has mental issues. Anyway,because everyone we were there with either got kicked out or decided to leave in protest,we left too. We all went to our friend`s who live right up the road from us and had a fabulous BBQ there. Kevin has his whole property (2 acres) set up with a Western theme and it`s so much fun. He has a huge bar with a roof over it that seats about 20 people. He even built a "bathhouse." He had stamped concrete pathways put in that look like wooden sidewalks. Pretty neat. Anway,we sat out there til after midnight and laughed til we cried at the recounting of everyone`s encounters with the "wicked witch". Ended up bein a very fun night after all!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Her loss! Does she refund the camping fees when she tosses folks out? I bet not...


----------



## Denise1952

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Well,we had great plans for camping tonight-in a cabin,of course. Kids have been here since last night (only 45 minutes from home)One grandson had a game last night,we came but then went home. Tonight we planned to stay. Well,we no sooner cheked in than my grandson came in and said they had been kicked out! Apparently there had been several complaints about the children.chasing bunnies and bumping into RVs,screaming,etc. Well,some of that may have been going on but it was not the children they were accusing. Those kids were all in the cabins asleep at 10pm last night when this supposedly occurred. We know who the culprits were but they were not blamed. So dd and SIL had no choice but to pack up-along with two cabins of friends. All three cabins were kicked out. Two of the cabins had one boy each and the third cabin had only girls. Yet all of the trouble was supposedly was boys. There was no oint arguing with the woman-she is apparently having mental issues,so they just started packing up. Ten minutes into it,the sheriff shows up! She actually called the cops! She told SIL that this is the first time she has ever asked someone to leave-sheriff says he is here at least once a month to escort someone out. He was just rolling his eyes,but nothing he could do. So we may or may not stay-we`ll decide after the football game.



Wow, first I saw of this!!  Your area sounds way exciting!  So if I come down that way, best keep some money in my mattress to use as "bail" yeehaw!!  You guys sound like my kinda peeps, LOL!!  Just joking, must have been a big pain to have to up and leave the place.  Sounds like it came out well, in that later posting I read about you all going to your friends "Western Style" party place!!  Does he have a mechanical bull? Always wanted to try one of those, LOL!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I guess today isn't Wednesday yet so it's off to work I go. Today's excitement is that I get to tote my trash to the curb this morning before I leave. Life in the fast lane!


----------



## Sunny

Musical day today. This afternoon, I have a rehearsal with the chorale I sing in, then home to watch the Nationals/Giants game (our last chance at the playoffs), and this evening a rehearsal with the recorder society. 

That society is fun; we meet twice monthly, though I usually go only once a month. We play all kinds of music on all kinds of recorders, and often sound much better than you'd expect!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Her loss! Does she refund the camping fees when she tosses folks out? I bet not...



She says she refunds "half" but I`m willing to bet they won`t see a credit on their credit cards. We won`t get credited at all because we left voluntarily.

Like Sunny,I`ll be watching the baseball game, but rooting for my homeboys-the San Francisco Giants.

nwlady-No mechanical bull but he does have a couple of real ones.....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. It's Wednesday at last, and I have a much-needed day off. I may putter in the yard. Or maybe dust and vacuum up cat fur.

I caught the tail end of the eclipse of the moon. Anybody watch the whole thing?


----------



## Ameriscot

Good morning/afternoon.  I've been to the gym for a good workout.  Having my lunch now.  Then I'm going to make some carrot and coriander soup and the rest of the day I'll read and watch a bit of tv.  DH is away until tomorrow afternoon, so it's very quiet here.


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning, Ameriscot, and welcome to the forum, today will be more work in the yard, I've had a ton of cleanup to do since the storm that came through last week.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, Jackie!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Jackie, have you got that yard cleaned up yet?

Did anybody notice that Ameriscot didn't offer to share her soup? That's okay. It's not soup weather here anyway.

If Pappy left on schedule, maybe he'll land at his Florida digs today sometime.

I'm off again today but think that everything that needed to be done was finished up yesterday. I'll have to dream up something to keep myself out of trouble today.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Jackie, have you got that yard cleaned up yet?
> 
> Did anybody notice that Ameriscot didn't offer to share her soup? That's okay. It's not soup weather here anyway.
> 
> If Pappy left on schedule, maybe he'll land at his Florida digs today sometime.
> 
> I'm off again today but think that everything that needed to be done was finished up yesterday. I'll have to dream up something to keep myself out of trouble today.



Oops.  I'll gladly share my soup.  It's delicious!    Having a cup of it with my lunch.

This morning I did my lower body workout (abs, planks, lunges, squats, etc) - not a gym day.  Otherwise, a quiet day.


----------



## Vivjen

Been out for my coffee and cake; warm apple strudel today, very nice!

Sunshine and showers, so I have hung the washing out, and there are caterpillars everywhere, so more nasturtium pulling I feel....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ameriscot, it's too early for soup. I haven't even bothered with breakfast yet!

Oops. Viv, I must have been typing while you were posting. I've had my coffee, but please pass the strudel. Nasturtiums...a flower I'd forgotten about. They were among my mother's favorite flowers. I haven't seen them down here in the South; it might be that they don't grow in our hot climate.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ameriscot, it's too early for soup. I haven't even bothered with breakfast yet!
> 
> Oops. Viv, I must have been typing while you were posting. I've had my coffee, but please pass the strudel. Nasturtiums...a flower I'd forgotten about. They were among my mother's favorite flowers. I haven't seen them down here in the South; it might be that they don't grow in our hot climate.



Och, well the soup might be all gone by the time you're ready for some!


----------



## Jackie22

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Jackie, have you got that yard cleaned up yet?
> 
> Did anybody notice that Ameriscot didn't offer to share her soup? That's okay. It's not soup weather here anyway.
> 
> If Pappy left on schedule, maybe he'll land at his Florida digs today sometime.
> 
> I'm off again today but think that everything that needed to be done was finished up yesterday. I'll have to dream up something to keep myself out of trouble today.



Good Morning, Georgia, yes, yard is clean, one more time.......yesterday I discovered my washing machine drain was clogged up so the plumbers came out and found tree roots blocking the drain so they will be back today to reroute the line...always something...such fun down on the farm..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Why it is that when the plumbing gets stopped up it never turns out to be that there's any money in the pipes. Well...except for the plumber, of course.


----------



## JustBonee

Jackie22 said:


> Good Morning, Georgia, yes, yard is clean, one more time.......yesterday I discovered my washing machine drain was clogged up so the plumbers came out and found tree roots blocking the drain so they will be back today to reroute the line...always something...such fun down on the farm..



Sorry Jackie for the plumbing headaches. .. I thought I had a similar problem, with needing to get main lines fixed.. 
I was hearing water running and watching water meter take off ... had an outdoor faucet leaking, toilet leaking, etc. Had all kinds of horrible thoughts running through my head.

Finally sucked it up and called a plumbing contractor .. it turned out it wasn't Major as far as repairs go, no lines to deal with this time .. but very Major (to me) in payments for repairs. ..even with "senior discount" .. Yikes!

(.. wondering if I'm too old for plumbing school classes ... a lot of money to be made in those trades)


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Bonnie, happy is the family that has children who have gone into trades...plumbers, electricians, auto mechanics. It's probably an ideal time for you to sign up...most tax-supported colleges/vocational schools let people over 65 take classes for free. You pay for books/lab fees. Are you 65 yet?

And just curious: I know that Tejas is a big state. I used to live in El Paso. However, do you and Jackie live close enough to ever get together? Heck, we used to drive to Dallas on Friday night after work to shop on Saturday, then back to El Paso on Sunday afternoon. It's a bit more than 600 miles and took 7 1/2-8 hours back in the day when we could drive 80-85 mph. Legally.


----------



## JustBonee

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Bonnie, happy is the family that has children who have gone into trades...plumbers, electricians, auto mechanics. It's probably an ideal time for you to sign up...most tax-supported colleges/vocational schools let people over 65 take classes for free. You pay for books/lab fees. Are you 65 yet?
> 
> And just curious: I know that Tejas is a big state. I used to live in El Paso. However, do you and Jackie live close enough to ever get together? Heck, we used to drive to Dallas on Friday night after work to shop on Saturday, then back to El Paso on Sunday afternoon. It's a bit more than 600 miles and took 7 1/2-8 hours back in the day when we could drive 80-85 mph. Legally.



Good golly! .. driving through Texas from city to city seems like a lifetime!! .. from Houston to Dallas, maybe 250 miles ?? .. I haven't been to the Dallas area in maybe 10 years. So, no, we aren't in each other's neighborhood or area. 
I know the trip from El Paso to Beaumont is one major road trip .. _UNDERSTATEMENT_.

Anyhoo, I'm 71 Georgia, with really no plans for any further educating myself. .. all talk, no action. What can I say ... lol
Do have electrical contractor in the family ..SIL... happy for that, but he lives out of town and has a very busy schedule, so bothering him on weekends for free service really doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Davey Jones

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Jackie, have you got that yard cleaned up yet?
> 
> Did anybody notice that Ameriscot didn't offer to share her soup? That's okay. It's not soup weather here anyway.
> 
> If Pappy left on schedule, maybe he'll land at his Florida digs today sometime.
> 
> .



Tell him if he is near Cocoa Beach to drop in for a cuppa.......something.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, kids. Surely we'll hear from Pappy today if he's not too busy basking in Florida sunshine.

Off to work with me after two days off. I don't feel like it, but we do what we gotta do.


----------



## Vivjen

Off to play bowls in a minute; then out to eat tonight.
sun is shining, so I will hang the washing out first..then tomorrow is a quiet day, to catch up on a few jobs, yawn, yawn.


----------



## Ameriscot

Went to the gym this morning and had a good, long, sweaty workout.  I do my dumbbells routine at home so will do that after my lunch is digested.  Otherwise, not much on the agenda except some laundry and maybe a bit more research on our upcoming Thailand trip.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Nothing much on my agenda for the day. Because I had two days off this week, whatever there was to do indoors has been done. I'll put what's left of my mind to it and think of something.


----------



## Ameriscot

Did my lower body workout.  Going to friends' house for dinner and have told them I will be not be drinking wine as I'm determined to lose the rest of the weight before our trip in less than 2 months.  The husband doesn't believe I can go the whole evening without drinking some wine. I will prove him wrong.


----------



## Meanderer

Plan on working in garage, wiring for door openers & some patching & painting.   Seems my list is a living, growing thing!


----------



## Raven

Good morning all,  I'll be cleaning and cooking today.
Hope everyone has a peaceful and relaxing weekend.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good grief...I guess I've been MIA for a couple of days. It's been a busy few days, and this old cleaning fairy is tired. I really need to retire. All in favor say "aye".


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm off to my favorite dog's house today. She "helps" me clean. LOL


----------



## Vivjen

Yoga done; shower and breakfast next; then.......


----------



## Pappy

Cooler out there today. Got my bike ride done early. Today we pick up prescriptions, go to BJ's store and stop at bank. Haven't driven over to the Atlanic beach yet but maybe we will get there soon.


----------



## Twixie

I am sitting waiting for an electrician who promised faithfully he'd be here between 8 and 1...he isn't here and it is now 1 o'clock...

The sun is shining..the sea is blue..and everyone is walking about in T-shirts..

Grrrrr......


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning, Twixie and everyone, I understand the waiting on repairmen....I've been dealing with a plumber now for a week...$430 later, I can now do the laundry that has built up to about 4 loads....so that is my day.


----------



## JustBonee

Jackie22 said:


> Good Morning, Twixie and everyone, I understand the waiting on repairmen....I've been dealing with a plumber now for a week...$430 later, I can now do the laundry that has built up to about 4 loads....so that is my day.



... and mother's tell their sons to be doctors and lawyers, huh?  ... Go into the trades kids,  if you want a good living.

I had a plumber out last week, and with my senior discount, I paid $376 for maybe 50 minutes of work ... he plugged a water line, changed out an outdoor faucet and stopped a leaking toilet.  
But I'm grateful,  the water meter is now under control.  It was starting to scare me!


----------



## Twixie

Hi Jackie...he's still not here but his firm has phoned to say he has a gas leak..(I wasn't sure whether it was an appliance or him!)

My electrics keep tripping out more than Jimi Hendrix!


----------



## Davey Jones

Went to Social Security office,the line was out the door into the parking lot,hell with that went home.


----------



## Ameriscot

Went to the gym early this morning.  Then did my muscle workouts after I got home.  Otherwise, lazy.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Went to B&Q (big hardware store), bought paint and some new lampshades.  Went home, had lunch, fitted the lampshades, fed the pigs, started preparing dinner, and now I'm sitting typing this note on my laptop.  Planning to have a lazy evening.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm home. Not a particularly hard day, but that doesn't mean I'm not tired. We're finally having the apple crisp for dessert tonight that I've been wanting. I made it as soon as I got home and the smell of apples baking lingers in my kitchen. Yum. DD made chicken Alfredo for supper. Maybe I'll skip the Alfredo and just have dessert.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

There was one serving of apple crisp left over after dinner last night. It's my breakfast! 

I've already been to the dentist and back. Next up is cleaning up this place and washing the dishes. When that's done, maybe I'll do a bit more in the garden because it's starting to look kind of ratty.


----------



## Ameriscot

Very busy morning.  Did some muscle workouts then housework.  Working on calculations for our upcoming trip the end of November. Impossible to estimate a lot of it, but we'll got lots of dosh slotted for this trip, so it'll be great!


----------



## ClassicRockr

Today, like yesterday, working on our Halloween costumes. Me/Darth Vader, wife/Female Stormtrooper. Another thing I will do is, vacuum.


----------



## Nontoxiconly

*Today*

My partner and I are moving into a new place together today!


----------



## Ameriscot

Livelonginspired said:


> My partner and I are moving into a new place together today!



Exciting!


----------



## hollydolly

Livelonginspired said:


> My partner and I are moving into a new place together today!



Oh good luck with that, it will be a huge learning curve for you..and I hope a happy one too.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Off to work with me. This evening DD and I are going to a play being directed by one of her old pals from high school. It's not hard to believe that she's made it to the "big time"....what's hard to believe is that these "kids" are old enough to have made it to the big time! After all, I don't feel any different than I did the day they graduated from high school. LOL


----------



## Ameriscot

In Inverness for a couple of days visiting dh's grandson who is 2.  Our train tickets to go home tomorrow were booked for mid afternoon,  but we had to change to first one in the morning.  The hurricane will cause problems here by tomorrow night which means ferries will likely be cancelled.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes be careful in the hurricanes tomorrow Ameriscot good thinking about changing the timetable.

We have it forecast for here tomorrow night and all through Tuesday..

Today the sun is shining , we may go out later for lunch, but for now I have a huge pile of ironing to do...errrk!!


----------



## Pappy

Be safe everyone. We here in Florida know the damage that a hurricane can cause.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hi, kids...not much going on here today. In about an hour I'm going to drive down south of the City to visit with DS for a while, then home and hope I can make myself get some gardening done. Every weekend I say I'm going to do it, and every weekend I think of excuses not to. The garden is starting to look pretty ratty with a lot of the flowers way past their prime.


----------



## john1948

Was asked to do a book signing on Veterans Day!


----------



## Meanderer

Today is over here.  It is 9:10 pm and we are ready to turn in.  Tomorrow will be in the 50's with an afternoon shower or two.  Plan on painting indoors.  Hope you all have a restful night.


----------



## Ameriscot

On the train going home. Should easily beat the storm. Lived in Florida as a child so am familiar with hurricanes.  Here in Scotland our winters often consist of winds of 80+mph an d occasionally gusts of 100mph.

I have a hospital appt tomorrow morning which entails a ferry journey so I'll play it by ear


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hmm. Ameriscot, I dunno that I'd be up for a ferry excursion in that kind of weather!


----------



## Jackie22

Ah...a beautiful sunrise here this morning....I have a recall on my car, so today I'm going to try to get it repaired and turn in my early vote.

Everyone have a great Monday!


----------



## Bullie76

Golf this morning. Weather is perfect right now. Low 40's in the morning mid 70's in the afternoon. Going to the dentist this afternoon for stage 2 of my dental implant. Will have the screw installed so a crown can be put on top of that. Go see my regular dentist later in the week for that. Nothing like spending money.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Hmm. Ameriscot, I dunno that I'd be up for a ferry excursion in that kind of weather!



The car ferry will be fine but the joke of a people ferry cancels when there is a breeze!  This is a specialist appt and if I cancel it might be ages before I get another appt and we could be in Thailand by then.


----------



## Misty

Going to vote early today. In Illinois you have to show ID to register to vote, and it's a Blue State. It's surprising it's not a red state, as voter ID supposedly is only used to help republicans win.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Working until 2 today, then off to the dentist. I need to get a life!


----------



## Pappy

Blood work for me and the wife. No coffee, no nothing until after lab work. 

Later, probably some shopping and getting a few groceries.


----------



## Vivjen

Don't forget the extra coffee, Pappy.


----------



## Twixie

We are waiting for the tail end of hurricane something or other..

Batten down the hatches!!:help1:


----------



## rkunsaw

Bullie76 said:


> Golf this morning. Weather is perfect right now. Low 40's in the morning mid 70's in the afternoon. Going to the dentist this afternoon for stage 2 of my dental implant. Will have the screw installed so a crown can be put on top of that. Go see my regular dentist later in the week for that. Nothing like spending money.



Bullie, I'm just ahead of you on the implant. I had the implant put in nearly a month ago and will get the tooth installed in January. It's a long expensive process.

Today I'll be making more fire starters and then building the last two raised beds in the garden.


----------



## Pappy

Vivjen said:


> Don't forget the extra coffee, Pappy.



Already done, Vivjen.


----------



## Bullie76

rkunsaw said:


> Bullie, I'm just ahead of you on the implant. I had the implant put in nearly a month ago and will get the tooth installed in January. It's a long expensive process.
> 
> .



Yes it is. He also performed a root amputation on another tooth about a month ago. When I left his office yesterday, I told the periodontist "no offense doc, but I hope I never have to see you again". He laughed.


----------



## Ameriscot

Made it for my hospital appointment today across the Firth of Clyde even with the high winds.  A bumpy trip in the ferry but they weren't cancelled, although they probably will be later as the winds are picking up.  

Was worried because I occasionally get chest pains and wanted it checked out.  Only saw my GP a week ago and had a specialist appointment for today.  Love the NHS.  Anyway, had the ECG and treadmill test and they said I have a very strong and healthy heart.


----------



## Twixie

Good for you..:thumbsup1:


----------



## Vivjen

Glad it all worked out Ameriscot; don't get blown over on your way back..


----------



## Ameriscot

Vivjen said:


> Glad it all worked out Ameriscot; don't get blown over on your way back..



Thanks!  I'm relieved.  I'm home now and the ride back was very bumpy!  Wind is really howling now!


----------



## Davey Jones

Went to the docs office to have scheduled surgery on my arm....Doc wasnt in today because of sickness,well gee you'd think they would call me and tell me that before I left home?

If I dont keep my appointment with this doc Im charged $25 so what shoud I charge the doctor?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Deduct $25 from his bill!


----------



## Davey Jones

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Deduct $25 from his bill!



I dont pay anything for this surgery,so im screwed.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

There ain't no justice, Davey!

I'm off to work early, which is fine because it means I'm done early.


----------



## Ameriscot

Had to have blood drawn this morning - fasting - so I was starving!  There was a new nurse at the office and she stabbed me three times with no blood.  So one of the doctors tried and he got it first time, easy peasy.  Since I hadn't been able to eat I had a half pbj in the car to eat on the way to the gym or I'd have had no energy to workout.  

Rainy, yucky day so glad I'm now warm and cozy at home.


----------



## jujube

Agenda? AGENDA??  I'm retired.....I don' need no steenkin' agenda.


----------



## hollydolly

On the other hand ...I am Not retired so I'm off to work in a minute in the dark and cold for another long shift :gettowork::drive:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm retired so why is it that I get up almost every day during the week and go to work? There seems to be something wrong with this picture. Today is a day off for me, and that's a good thing because one minute yesterday I was fine and the next I wasn't fine. Sore throat, fever, runny nose. Fiddlesticks! Guess I'll spend my day resting.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I'm retired so why is it that I get up almost every day during the week and go to work? There seems to be something wrong with this picture. Today is a day off for me, and that's a good thing because one minute yesterday I was fine and the next I wasn't fine. Sore throat, fever, runny nose. Fiddlesticks! Guess I'll spend my day resting.



Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## rkunsaw

Drink lots and lots of liquids, GXP. Aspirin for the fever and lots of rest. 

I've got to go shopping this morning, we've run out of soylent green.


----------



## Jackie22

Hope you feel better soon, Georgia........nothing much pressing today, I'll probably finish my winter maintenance chores today, putting up the water hoses and making sure the faucets are wrapped.


----------



## Raven

Up until today I was away  this week with appointments and errands so today I am at home
catching up on chores.  Did laundry this morning and then ironed. Dusted up floors and furniture
and got lunch ready.  Now I am going to rest and maybe take a nap because I need it.  :sleeping:


----------



## drifter

I went shopping this morning. Cats have been crossing my yard, so I needed to purchase a gun. Taking the rest of the day off.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Getting ready to get my Florida Blue Rx Plan and Florida Blue Medicare Supplement Plan tomorrow. Also, made some new candles out of old candles. Still "sprucing up" the Halloween costumes. In one week, wife becomes a Stormtrooper and I become Mr. Vader.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm off to work bright and early, then going to spend the weekend recuperating from this cold or whatever it is.


----------



## AprilT

On my agenda today is to get some sleep; I've been awake now for 24 hours. I thought I would get in a nap yesterday afternoon, no luck then, no luck last night, so far no luck this morning.  Thursday was the first and last time I get the knee injection, at least with the drug this new orthopedic doc used I want my other doctor back.  I'm pretty ticked off at this point.

Well, I'm going to give it another try.


----------



## QuickSilver

Driving out to Northwestern Illinois to pick up my poor car.... It's been fixed after the Deer accident.. Then back to Chicago to return my rental... and hopefully that episode is in the rear view mirror.


----------



## Ameriscot

Gym day so I did my workout this morning.  Did serious housework yesterday, so I'm just relaxing the rest of the day.


----------



## Sunny

They're doing very noisy repair work outside my building, so I'm going out for a long walk in the gorgeous autumn weather.


----------



## Bee

This evening I will be going out to watch the annual Guy Carnival Procession in my town, this event first took place approx. 160 years ago.

The weather is perfect for the event.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Maybe AprilT finally got some sleep?

Don't know what I'll do today...just recuperate, I hope. Every time I think I'm feeling better, I start feeling worse. I hate being sick.


----------



## AprilT

GeorgiaXplant said:


> *Maybe AprilT finally got some sleep?*
> 
> Don't know what I'll do today...just recuperate, I hope. Every time I think I'm feeling better, I start feeling worse. I hate being sick.




Thankfully I did manage to get some sleep. :sleeping: :victorious:   Thank you for thinking of me. :bighug:


----------



## Jackie22

Nothing much planned for the day, I save my Netflix movies for the weekends so I'll do that and give the dog a bath.


----------



## Pappy

College football and Netflix later. Gonna be a lazy day.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Driving 2 1/2 hours to attend a close friend`s 50th bday party. She was my kids` babysitter when they were little. She and my oldest daughter are still like sisters. We had just moved to a new house back in 1977 and she lived right behind us. Came over the day we moved in and said "Hi! I`m Sara and I`m 12 and I babysit. Do you have kids?" Boy,we used her to death over the years LOL. After the party,we`re going to drive halfway home,take a little detour,and meet my sister and her boyfriend/husband (they were married for 25 years,been divorced for ten but been dating for 5) for dinner cuz it`s been too darn long since we`ve seen them. Gonna be a long day-and supposed to rain like crazy-ugh.


----------



## Bullie76

Now I know why painters drink. Spent a couple of days washing my house down(exterior wood trim), scraping and doing some caulking. Today started painting, mainly just giving the bare wood a primer coat. Will do a complete coat over the next couple of days. But going up and down a ladder is wearing me out. Will be good to get this behind me. Next time, I'm hiring this done. 

Time for a drink.


----------



## QuickSilver

We did our usual sunday morning walk, and went out for breakfast at the 2 mile mark.   We voted, and we got our Shingles shots.


----------



## Vivjen

Packing; I leave the Northern Hemisphere tomorrow, for a wedding in NZ.
i will be lurking every so often...see you later!


----------



## Meanderer

Bullie76 said:


> Now I know why painters drink. Spent a couple of days washing my house down(exterior wood trim), scraping and doing some caulking. Today started painting, mainly just giving the bare wood a primer coat. Will do a complete coat over the next couple of days. But going up and down a ladder is wearing me out. Will be good to get this behind me. Next time, I'm hiring this done.
> 
> Time for a drink.




You deserve a medal!  Youremind me of the story about the painter, who always kept thinning the paint to make it go further.  In later life he became a preacher, and his favorite sermon was "Re-paint!  Re-paint, and thin no more"!


----------



## AprilT

Working on the last details of my Halloween get up.  I've gone through so many face designs, finally settled on one.  I just have to practice the face paint design one more time to make sure I have a good grip on the pattern.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Vivjen, eine gute Reise! How long are you going to stay in NZ?

I had coupons for $1 off pumpkin spice latte at Barnes & Nobles' Starbucks today so DD and I went over there. DGD had friends over, and they came along. I don't have a B&N membership, but DS does so I used his number and got enough discount between the coupons and the membership number that we all had coffee treats for less than $15. That was a cheap date!

And I finally potted the mums and violets that DD got for me a couple of weeks ago and pruned the orchid and peace lily and sprayed them with insecticidal soap so that they can be brought inside for the winter. It's time for them to start getting used to being indoors for a few months during the cooler winter weather.

That's my day so far. That's probably my day altogether, considering that it's already 4 pm and I go downhill after about 3. I'm gonna rest up now because I have a five-day work week coming up

Hope y'all had a nice, relaxing Sunday.


----------



## Vivjen

Going for 15 days....long wedding!
staying with my brother...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

As soon as I have my breakfast and throw on my cleaning duds, I'm off to work. I'd really rather be going with Vivjen


----------



## Vivjen

Nearly time to go; meet you in Christchurch We'd pm Georgia? You can share my bedroom!


----------



## rkunsaw

Cut the asparagus stalks yesterday. The bed is full of weeds so I'll be weeding today. Can't see the weeds when the asparagus is covering everything. 

Have a great trip Vivjen.


----------



## Just plain me

I am going to do housework as long as energy allows and then I am going to do a little cleaning at the church. And all the time wishing I had something that would hold my interest 15 minutes besides this forum. This forum seems to be my lifeline to the outside world, for now. So post often I don't care for the "boob tube" (TV). And don't ask me where that expressions comes from. Always has been used around here.Oh I enjoy Facebook, friends and family and also solitare Euchre.


----------



## Ameriscot

Been to the gym already and having my lunch now.  I'll do my dumbbells after my lunch is digested.  Then I'm going to start getting my stuff sorted for our trip to Thailand.  I'm prepared for my husband to make fun of me because it's just over 4 weeks before we go!  I'm not a last minute person!  

Enjoy your trip Vivjen!


----------



## Bullie76

More painting to do. Hope I have enough beer to get me through the day.


----------



## Pappy

Just finished triming our Palm trees. Guy came to measure things to see what he needs to install A/C unit. Cut up a bunch of cardboard boxes to put out for recycling tonight.many things to do yet but will do a little each day.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Morning again. It's shaping up to be one of those weeks with five Mondays. Today's house is so big that sometimes I feel like I should leave a trail of cookie crumbs so that I can find my way out when I'm done!


----------



## rkunsaw

Today is our anniversary. I mentioned going out for dinner but Brooke wanted to stay home and bake a cake.


----------



## Pappy

Wife and I both had Drs. Appt. and got our flu shots. Blood work was all positive. We finally wised up and got to our checkups at the same time, same dr.


----------



## Meanderer

rkunsaw said:


> Today is our anniversary. I mentioned going out for dinner but Brooke wanted to stay home and bake a cake.


Happy Anniversary to you both Larry!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I wonder if Vivjen is having fun yet. Today is Day 3 of the 5-Monday week. Off to work with me. Y'all have a great day.


----------



## Bullie76

Playng golf today. Taking a break from painting and ladder climbing. Actually I have the hardest part behind me so maybe one day left of painting. Do that tomorrow.


----------



## Pappy

Palms trimmed, lawned mowed, starting to look good around here again. Need to do some trim painting but that can wait awhile.
Need to go to Walmart and pick up scripts today. Next week, get eyes checked and CT scan of my aorta. Following week, heart dr. And then should be through will drs. For awhile. Thank God.


----------



## Ameriscot

Been to the gym.  Went grocery shopping. Had my lunch.  Since dh has gone into the city for a meeting regarding his uncle's nursing care I'll be doing the cooking.  Freezer is empty of leftover curries, etc.  So I'm making a lentil, rice, veggie soup and we'll have homemade bread with it.  

Been tossing things into the spare room to pack for our trip.  But I'm getting worried that I'll go overboard on the weight limit and will have to figure out what to leave at home.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Continuing to work on Halloween costumes. Done a little "dress rehearsal" last night with Female Stormtrooper and Lord Vader........awesome looking! Come Friday night we will be READY TO GO!! 
BTW, did I say "we are in our mid 60's"! LOL


----------



## Just plain me

Ameriscot hope you have fun on your trip! Be sure and post lots about  it when you return. In the meantime I enjoy your post so keep them coming. I plan to do wash and go see my son's new home this evening. He is so excited. I am so happy for them. I am looking forward to a trip to a haunted house Friday with DD & DG. Haven't been to one since I was a kid & can't remember if I went then or just saw pictures.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Ugh-not a fun day here. Had a new(11 yo) foster boy come night before last-it was just supposed to be for overnight and then they felt he should be put in their group home as his grandma,who was raising him,stated that he had attempted suicide recently and also that he was on probation here. Then they called me yesterday and said that they don`t think any of that is true and so they think he will do just fine here with us. Well,after 5 attempts to hurt our pets yesterday,we said NO WAY! He is ADHD and has no impulse control whatsoever. After the second time he "accidentally" hurt my cat PJ yesterday,she lashed out at him and scratched his face. The last thing I need is my kitty not liking kids! She has never,ever scratched anyone since the day she was born (I hand raised her from 1 day old) The foster agency woman trie to talk me into giving it a few more days but I said "No.He needs to be placed elsewhere today." To top it off,my 4 month old granddaughter was in her playpen fussing(she was on her tummy) and I walked into the kitchen to make her a bottle as he was standing near the playpen looking down at her. He was leaning on the edge of it and I was afraid it wouldn`t hold his weight (he`s a BIG boy) and before I knew it,he reached down and grabbed her by the arm and flipped her over on her back! I certainly hope they take me seriously as I told them that,in my opinion,he needs to go to the group home where he will be evaluated right away and supervised 24 hours a day.


----------



## Pappy

Wow, Mrs. Robinson...never a dull day in your home. I would want him out of my house, pronto, as it sounds like he needs very special care. Hope they pick him up today.


----------



## Vivjen

It is a warm, sunny day in Christchurch.
everybody is out and about, hair cuts etc, before the wedding; I am supervising the erection of the marquee, and wondering what time and day it is!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Vivjen! How's the jet lag treating you? It's spring there, right? When's the wedding?


----------



## Vivjen

Wedding is on Saturday, Georgia.
i have just given up and gone to bed; my head doesn't really know what day it is, let alone what time it is, as I am 13 hours ahead of myself!
i'll manage...the weather is lovely; 20C and sunny; perfect spring weather!


----------



## Ameriscot

Doing my lower body muscle workout at home this morning.  Ironing clothes to pack for trip, sorting stuff for packing.  I'll resist bringing the suitcases down from the loft for a couple more weeks.  Not a last minute girl!  

Foggy and dreich today although yesterday we had quite a bit of lovely sunshine.


----------



## rkunsaw

WE have a freeze warning for Friday night so we'll spend today and tomorrow bringing in plants and the sweet potatoes and such.  These early warnings are usually much ado about nothing but we can't take chances.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm off to clean a too-small house with too much stuff crammed into it. I swear that I see at least one of the residents there outside every time I go past...it's because the house is so jam-packed full of stuff that they have to go outside in order to change their minds.

Viv, when you go home again you'll be there almost before you left!

Mrs. Robinson, did they come and collect the boy yesterday?


----------



## Ameriscot

Just plain me said:


> Ameriscot hope you have fun on your trip! Be sure and post lots about  it when you return. In the meantime I enjoy your post so keep them coming. I plan to do wash and go see my son's new home this evening. He is so excited. I am so happy for them. I am looking forward to a trip to a haunted house Friday with DD & DG. Haven't been to one since I was a kid & can't remember if I went then or just saw pictures.



Just noticed this.  Thanks! I'll still be online while we are gone, just not as much. I'll keep up my blog with pics and also post pics to FB.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Still have the boy. The foster agency did all they could yesterday but CPS just wasn`t returning their calls. I agreed to keep him one more night but insisted that he be gone THIS MORNING. Foster agency lady just called and she got ahold of social worker and told him that he cannot stay here another day. He was mad,said that is HER problem. She said "No,you said it was for one day originally." So I am going to be dropping him off at CPS today. Not the way it should be done,poor kid,but too dangerous to have him here.


----------



## Twixie

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Still have the boy. The foster agency did all they could yesterday but CPS just wasn`t returning their calls. I agreed to keep him one more night but insisted that he be gone THIS MORNING. Foster agency lady just called and she got ahold of social worker and told him that he cannot stay here another day. He was mad,said that is HER problem. She said "No,you said it was for one day originally." So I am going to be dropping him off at CPS today. Not the way it should be done,poor kid,but too dangerous to have him here.



I can understand you Mrs R..I had 2 like that..I tried my best..


----------



## Lon

Just finished my breakfast of prunes,banana,grapes,orange. cup of coffee. slice of rye toast and now off to my two mile quick walk. Appointment with Urologist at 3 PM this afternoon. I will phone a friend for lunch at 1:30 PM.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

In better news though,our oldest grandson is on the way home from Colorado,where he has been working for the last couple of weeks after he got transferred from eastern Montana. He received a call the other day from the Union here in California inviting him to attend their climbing school (an 11 day program) and bypass much of his apprenticeship. He has been on their waiting list for three years and had given up hope and took an out of state apprenticeship instead. Now they have offered to bypass the customary interview they normally conduct first and just enroll him in the school. He has over 7,000 hours working in the industry already,which is the normal apprenticeship anyway. They may just make him a Journeyman. If so,one of his old bosses has a job waiting for him only an hour from home. We are all keeping our fingers crossed. He and his bride of one year have been having a tough time of this being apart business. Not sure how she is going to manage to concentrate on her job today,knowing he will be home by dinnertime


----------



## Twixie

Hey Mrs R..you know how it works..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oh, my...running late! Gotta get on my broom and get to work!


----------



## Pappy

Maybe some showers this morning. Sunny later. Tonight we get caught up in that east coast cold spell. 50's, maybe even 40's tonight. Cool weekend ahead.


----------



## rkunsaw

The weatherguessers are saying we're getting a freeze tonight. We spent yesterday bringing plants either into the house or our little  makeshift greenhouse. Put a lot of the sweet potatoes inn there too. We'll spend today getting the rest ready for old man winter. Brrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Ameriscot

Had my breakfast of porridge with dried fruit and almond milk.  Been to the gym.  Just finished lunch.  Will continue sorting stuff for trip.  I'll work on getting a first aid kit together.

Very mild here today.  In the 60's F.  Supposed to hit 70F down in London.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Looks like none of us had anything on yesterday's agenda. LOL

Mrs. R, hope your grandson arrived safe and sound.

rkunsaw, did you get the expected frost? We were supposed to get it last night, and although there was some is areas around us, we were spared. We may even get back to warmer daytime temps by mid-week. Fingers crossed.

Ameriscot...I thought your trip was still a couple of weeks away?


----------



## JustBonee

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Looks like none of us had anything on yesterday's agenda. LOL



Preoccupied with that 'time change' thing ...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Yeah. Me, too. It was nice that we had daylight at 7 this morning instead of 8, but I don't think I'm gonna like being in the dark at 545 instead of 645.


----------



## ronaldj

up early because of time change...read some old comics now off to church...


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Looks like none of us had anything on yesterday's agenda. LOL
> 
> Mrs. R, hope your grandson arrived safe and sound.
> 
> rkunsaw, did you get the expected frost? We were supposed to get it last night, and although there was some is areas around us, we were spared. We may even get back to warmer daytime temps by mid-week. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Ameriscot...I thought your trip was still a couple of weeks away?



My trip is still 3 1/2 weeks away, but I always start packing early (drives my hubby nuts).  This trip is for 2 months so I'm packing differently than normal.  Trying to juggle what can stay and what I can leave out.  I'm allowed 30kg checked baggage.


----------



## Twixie

Ameriscot said:


> My trip is still 3 1/2 weeks away, but I always start packing early (drives my hubby nuts).  This trip is for 2 months so I'm packing differently than normal.  Trying to juggle what can stay and what I can leave out.  I'm allowed 30kg checked baggage.



I'm sure you are very proficient Ameriscot...like me you have moved a lot..and to different countries..

Can you imagine leaving it to the men?..


----------



## Ameriscot

Twixie said:


> I'm sure you are very proficient Ameriscot...like me you have moved a lot..and to different countries..
> 
> Can you imagine leaving it to the men?..



Yes, and it stresses me out not to be organised.  

OMG, let my husband pack!!??  Never.  For him packing means, toothbrush, socks, tshirts, underwear, razor.  That's about it.  He'll pack the day before.  

Hardest packing I ever did was for 2 years in Uganda.  We were allowed 2 huge suitcases each so that helped.  But we had no clue what we could buy there that we'd need.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Yeah. Me, too. It was nice that we had daylight at 7 this morning instead of 8, but I don't think I'm gonna like being in the dark at 545 instead of 645.



Wish we had 5.45 sunset in winter!  Instead of 10pm in summer it's about 3.45 mid winter.


----------



## Pappy

Cool and crisp this morning for Florida. 45 degrees and sun up earlier. High 60's today but will warm up in next day or two.


----------



## pchrise

Did plan to go out , but to much will take place in next few weeks so will rest up for that.


----------



## Just plain me

It was 23 here when hubby got up about 4:45 AM. It is supposed to warm up to about 60 today. Good pneumonia weather with the constantly changing tempatures. Having children over for chilli around 3P this afternoon. Couldn't find my brand of chilli beans yesterday. They had a hugh display just two days ago and I let them pass because I wasn't sure of the menu yet.


----------



## Chivalrousgent

Wow, the roast sounds delicious. Oh how i wish i could be there to experience it. I'm going out for a light game of golf. it's freezing here in KY but its best to enjoy the mild cold before the storm (a biting winter). Enjoy your day mate.


----------



## Twixie

I love snow..


----------



## Davey Jones

Grandaughter got her first "A" in math as junior in high school.
Took her on a promised shopping spree for clothes.....(GAWD!!! What was I thinking)


----------



## Justme

I have changed the bedding today and put  a new duvet set on my bed. I hope my grandchildren are jealous, I think it enhances my senility street cred!


----------



## ronaldj

my agenda today is much like yesterdays and the day before....maybe I need a life.....nope have a perfect one.."have a day"


----------



## Ameriscot

Justme said:


> I have changed the bedding today and put  a new duvet set on my bed. I hope my grandchildren are jealous, I think it enhances my senility street cred!
> 
> 
> View attachment 10822



Very cool!


----------



## Ameriscot

Good morning.  Started out rainy this morning but is now mostly sunny.  It's 10C/50F.  Since it's Monday I got up early and went to the gym, did some grocery shopping.  The only schedule I really have is the MWF morning gym workout.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Justme, that will definitely enhance your street cred.

It's daylight. Yay. And usually when the time changes in the fall, I'm up before the chickens. This morning I actually overslept. It's a good thing I still have two hours before I need to be at work.


----------



## Justme

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Justme, that will definitely enhance your street cred.
> 
> It's daylight. Yay. And usually when the time changes in the fall, I'm up before the chickens. This morning I actually overslept. It's a good thing I still have two hours before I need to be at work.



My husband says my senility street cred doesn't need any enhancing it is way up high anyway!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hmph, Justme...he only says that because he hasn't ever met ME! So far I haven't set my phone down in the fridge or forgotten where I live, though.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Hmph, Justme...he only says that because he hasn't ever met ME! So far I haven't set my phone down in the fridge or forgotten where I live, though.



Or could be ME!  layful:


----------



## rkunsaw

It's amazing the strange places we find things around here. Phones, glasses, remotes, etc. Since neither of us remember putting things in such places we just blame each other.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I guess I could blame my kitty if (when) it happens. Or...I could blame DGD. Not enough cupboard space in their kitchen so most of the baking supplies are in my kitchen, and when she's baking, she comes over here to fetch what she needs. I could just say it's her fault...yeah, that's it! That will be my excuse. LOL


----------



## Bullie76

Headed to Orange Beach, AL for a couple of weeks. No painting for me to do there.


----------



## JustBonee

rkunsaw said:


> It's amazing the strange places we find things around here. Phones, glasses, remotes, etc. Since neither of us remember putting things in such places we just blame each other.




I blame the dogs! ..lol  

With cooler days, and more darkness now, I'm in the mood for some holiday shopping... and baking.


----------



## Jackie22

I've had grandchildren over the weekend, so I'll be cleaning house today.


----------



## JustBonee

Jackie22 said:


> I've had grandchildren over the weekend, so I'll be cleaning house today.



:dito: ..I know what you mean Jackie .. me too.   Saturday is 'grandkids' day at my house usually. 
 I try to get them involved in clean-up before they head home...   Helps (me) a bunch.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Today.......taking out all of the batteries in Halloween décor and costume accessories. Learned the hard way to take batteries out of things used as inside/outside décor (as in Halloween and Christmas). If batteries are left in something that is stored, they can corrode and mess up something. Packing up Halloween décor 'til next year. 

Also, doing my regular Monday laundry for us, running computer anti-virus scan/degrag


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Since the schools here are used for polling places, there's no school today. I'm going to clean for today's client tomorrow instead so that I won't be underfoot, and they can enjoy their day off together. Besides...it's going to be a nice day today with rain expected tomorrow. I'd rather be off on a nice day than a rainy day.

By now Bullie is enjoying a nice day in Orange Beach.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Here it is hump day already...and really Tuesday for me and my Tuesday client. Our rain has been "rescheduled" so that it's expected (or not) tonight and tomorrow. 

I don't have to be at work until 9...let's hope this isn't one of those days when I get up early and thinking that I have plenty of time, make myself late!


----------



## ronaldj

after working a 13 hour day yesterday as a election official, today is slow down and do a little project with the wife than tonight I have a 5 hour shift at my part-time job at the local hardware.....but after playing on the computer for a hour or so its comic book reading time.....oh that is most every day


----------



## Raven

Yesterday we were away for several hours doing errands, paying bills and had lunch out,
so today I'm staying home.  I haven't made muffins for awhile and that's one thing on my agenda. 
  Also want to get out for a walk after the temperature goes up a bit, right now it's cold.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Pam

I'm cutting out squares of paper ready for tomorrow when I'll be making 3D snowflakes withmy granddaughters.


----------



## oldman

Today, nothing. We voted and raked the leaves yesterday and went to the grocery store, so today, is a freebie for us.


----------



## Ameriscot

It's Wednesday so I've been to the gym.  The spin bike, my favourite, has been fixed so I'm happy!  Dh has gone over to Glasgow to take his uncle out to lunch.  He's in a very nice care home for dementia and is doing well.  

The sun is shining today and it reminds me not to take the beauty of this area for granted.  Cold though, but that's okay.  At least it's not wet.


----------



## Pappy

Free day here too. Been going for doctors appts. seems like twice a week. All caught up until Dec. 9th. 
Rode my bike as the sun was coming up. Weather is perfect but rain due soon. We do need some rain. My lawn is starting to dry up.


----------



## JustBonee

We are supposed to have a rainy couple of days, starting today .... I'm going to start digging into back bedroom closet for holiday decorations to brighten up the house,  for gloomy fall/winter weather ahead.


----------



## Just plain me

ClassicRockr how did your Halloween turn out? Did they know either of you with those costumes?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Oldest grandson just text me and invited me to lunch at our favorite Mexican restaurant-he must be really bored lol! He`s home for a week before he starts climbing school next week in So. California. His wife is working today so he`s at loose ends I`m guessing. He invited hubby too but he isn`t sure he is going to be able to take a lunch today.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

See, Mrs. R? There IS a free lunch! Hope you enjoyed the food and the company of GS.

My agenda for today is already in the past tense. I took my car in to get the oil changed, stopped by the credit union to pick up some check registers, picked up a prescription. Life in the fast lane. Again. I have all afternoon ahead of me and can't think of a thing to do.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Well, I never did think of anything to do yesterday afternoon so mostly I just lolled around. Now I'm off to work as soon as I finish breakfast. It's cold out there! Cold, I tell you!!!


----------



## Just plain me

GeorgiaXplant, your life and mine sound to much alike. I spent Mon. Tue. Wed at the Drs. Office between hubby and I. Spent $108. at the pharmacy yesterday in one trip for meds for us both. And that was just 7 of the around 16 we take. Today I will pay the cable bill and pick up one more medication. Plus did a small cleaning job at the church. Now I get to have fun and clean house. Did ask the Dr. why I was so tired. He said "when we get your B/P down you will have more energy". Right now I verily move from chair to chair. Of course a B/P (Blood Pressure) of 226/75 Wed. night didn't help. But it is down this morning and I thank God for that.


----------



## Ameriscot

Since it's Friday, it's a gym day.  Otherwise, a relaxed day.  I am 90% packed for our trip, but as usual I will take it all out and find a better way to make things fit. I always seem to forget to leave room for what I pack on the last day - a big toiletry bag.  

I've got quite a To Do list including getting prescriptions for two months, phoning the banks to tell them I'll be using my debit cards abroad, haircut, shopping in Glasgow, eat everything in the fridges/freezer so we can turn them off while away, make sure the house is very clean and tidy as I like to return home to a clean house, etc etc.  I need a nap!


----------



## Ameriscot

Just plain me said:


> GeorgiaXplant, your life and mine sound to much alike. I spent Mon. Tue. Wed at the Drs. Office between hubby and I. Spent $108. at the pharmacy yesterday in one trip for meds for us both. And that was just 7 of the around 16 we take. Today I will pay the cable bill and pick up one more medication. Plus did a small cleaning job at the church. Now I get to have fun and clean house. Did ask the Dr. why I was so tired. He said "when we get your B/P down you will have more energy". Right now I verily move from chair to chair. Of course a B/P (Blood Pressure) of 226/75 Wed. night didn't help. But it is down this morning and I thank God for that.



That's quite high BP.  Hope you can get it down and keep it down.


----------



## AprilT

Gearing up for another round of Facet joint injections, this time securing a ride so I don't have to get them without the local anesthesia.  Whew.   I was at the doctor's office yesterday having a follow-up to my knee injection from two weeks ago and was caught off guard when they gave me the option for this coming Monday, I nearly panicked, first I said do you have something on a different date, but then settled on this coming Monday.  Might as well get it over with ASAP, there will be more to come, been down this road before, I will have to see where it leads this time.  Sigh.  

Well tomorrow should be a more fun day, going to see the movie "Interstella".  The visual effects are the main attraction for me with this new movie, so, I'm looking forward to viewing it.

Oh I forgot, best thing about today, looking forward to tonight's episode of Grimm.


----------



## Oceana

Today I have a lot of learning to do. My son just gifted me a watch that connects with my cell phone, so it "blurps" at me when I get an email or a text. I can, apparently also send emails and texts using my watch ... but as he says, that involves speaking to my watch - something I might not feel 100% comfortable with in public .... and of course, all assuming I can work out how to use the darned thing. It does by the way keep excellent time and changed itself as summer time ended last weekend.
The question is: why do I need this? (lovely as it was of him to give it to me:love_heart


----------



## Ameriscot

Oceana said:


> Today I have a lot of learning to do. My son just gifted me a watch that connects with my cell phone, so it "blurps" at me when I get an email or a text. I can, apparently also send emails and texts using my watch ... but as he says, that involves speaking to my watch - something I might not feel 100% comfortable with in public .... and of course, all assuming I can work out how to use the darned thing. It does by the way keep excellent time and changed itself as summer time ended last weekend.
> The question is: why do I need this? (lovely as it was of him to give it to me:love_heart



How cool!  Nice son.


----------



## Just plain me

That watch sounds fantastic. When people are invading your personal space you could always put your arm up and start talking to your watch. Interesting to have someone take a video as you do that. Should get some hits on You Tube! LOL!
Ameriscot have some new B/P meds. They helped last night and am supposed to increase them in 5 days! Keep me in your prayers and I will you as you travel.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Here it is Sunday again, and a pleasant one it promises to be!

I was MIA yesterday, but it looks like I keep turning up like a bad penny!


----------



## Ameriscot

The sun is out!  Doing housework while dh is at church, then swimming, then picking up a few groceries.  I get a lot done when he's not in the house. Nearly done. Just taking a lunch break.  

Got my shopping list done and looking forward to a day by myself shopping in Glasgow for stuff for our trip. I get to go off my diet for lunch there!  Trying the new-ish Mexican place.


----------



## oldman

Church, breakfast at Perkins with the wife's family and then go visit my my son and DIL. Then, drive up to the airport and watch those beautiful planes come and go. Did you ever go to your favorite spot and just "think back?" It kind of gives me inner peace or just a feel good thing. Hard to describe.


----------



## Ameriscot

oldman said:


> Church, breakfast at Perkins with the wife's family and then go visit my my son and DIL. Then, drive up to the airport and watch those beautiful planes come and go. Did you ever go to your favorite spot and just "think back?" It kind of gives me inner peace or just a feel good thing. Hard to describe.



Yes, I know what you mean.


----------



## Pappy

Just got back from our weekly Sunday breakfast get together. Lots of laughs with our friends and the waitress is a gem. 
The rest of my day will be:


----------



## Twixie

Pappy said:


> Just got back from our weekly Sunday breakfast get together. Lots of laughs with our friends and the waitress is a gem.
> The rest of my day will be:



I'd be out of that hot tub..lickety split..a bath in duck doo doo..Nah!!


----------



## Pappy

I wish I really did have a hot tub. No room for one here, but we do have a large garden tub. Baby ducks have itty bitty poos.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Itty bitty? LOL

I see on the weather forecast that my hometown is expecting 20-24" of sNOw over the next two days. Better them than me!

I'm off to work...slept late.


----------



## rkunsaw

I plan to chop and pick up leaves with the mower and cyclone rake as soon as the dew dries.


----------



## ronaldj

of to breakfast with a couple friends and than putter around the house and then come comic book reading time....


----------



## Jackie22

We are expecting very high winds today, so I'll have a yard full of limbs and leaves to clean up this week....oh the joy..


----------



## QuickSilver

Well, let's see.... I'm going at 2pm to have all my teeth yanked out...  Seems like an eventful day to me... :grin:


----------



## Ameriscot

Good afternoon!    Hazy and very chilly here. Been to the gym, back home and had lunch. Getting stuff together needed to pick up an International Drivers Licence tomorrow.  Got my shopping list ready for a shop till you drop day in Glasgow tomorrow.


----------



## Twixie

Ameriscot said:


> Good afternoon!    Hazy and very chilly here. Been to the gym, back home and had lunch. Getting stuff together needed to pick up an International Drivers Licence tomorrow.  Got my shopping list ready for a shop till you drop day in Glasgow tomorrow.



LOL..I always place my partner in the nearest bar, and then go and collect him when I've finished...


----------



## rkunsaw

QuickSilver said:


> Well, let's see.... I'm going at 2pm to have all my teeth yanked out...  Seems like an eventful day to me... :grin:



Good luck with that. Your smilie looks like me right now with the missing tooth.


----------



## Jackie22

I hope all goes well, QS, mercy....I won't complain about raking leaves...lol.


----------



## Twixie

Pappy said:


> Baby ducks have itty bitty poos.



It's still duck doo..not something I would like to have a bath in!!


----------



## Pappy

QuickSilver said:


> Well, let's see.... I'm going at 2pm to have all my teeth yanked out...  Seems like an eventful day to me... :grin:



Good luck, QS. Afraid my day for that is coming. Rinse well with vodka. :sentimental:


----------



## Ralphy1

Yes, good luck, and I can't complain because I'm only having one yanked today...


----------



## QuickSilver

Jackie22 said:


> I hope all goes well, QS, mercy....I won't complain about raking leaves...lol.



Thanks... I hope I like my new teefies


----------



## Twixie

Good luck QS...


----------



## QuickSilver

Scared...raying:


----------



## Twixie

It's normal to be afraid..:love_heart:


----------



## AprilT

I'm scheduled for a medical procedure (facet injections,) requires local anesthesia and right now I'm hungry as heck.  I need to reread the prep info to see how long before if I can have something, it's 9:24 am here now, my procedure's not scheduled till around 3, so I'm going to see if I can have something prior to.  Never again will I accept an afternoon appt that requires me to have to not eat.  I'm so hungry.


----------



## Pappy

April....I don't think they require you to go with no breakfast. Normally, a 6 hour fast is plenty enough. I just had a CT scan in the afternoon and I was told to eat breakfast and then fast.


----------



## AprilT

Pappy said:


> April....I don't think they require you to go with no breakfast. Normally, a 6 hour fast is plenty enough. I just had a CT scan in the afternoon and I was told to eat breakfast and then fast.




Thanks Pappy for responding.  I checked, it says nothing to eat for at least 8 hours prior, it's because I will be getting some light iv sedation.  I'm pretty annoyed because my belly is quite empty.  I'm definitely going to stop at the story before heading to the hospital.  Those little crackers they give after the procedure, won't be enough, I might not be able to distinguish someones arm from a drumstick, so I better be prepared.    I also hope, I don't wonder around here and haphazardly forget and stuff something into my mouth by reflex being a grazer and all.

Again thanks Pappy.


----------



## Twixie

I was once refused an operation because I had drunk a glass of water..4 hours before..


----------



## AprilT

Twixie said:


> I was once refused an operation because I had drunk a glass of water..4 hours before..



Yes Twixie, I've seen things like that happen.  The first time, a couple of years ago when I first went to have this done, they almost refused me because I hadn't arranged to have someone come pick me up after, but, I agreed to have it done without sedation so they went ahead with it.  Big mistake, but, best to make sure all the x and y's are checked, frankly some offices do a better job than others on being clear about what they expect you to do prior to and after.  It really was my own fault in that situation, I thought they'd let me slip by, since they did in NY, but they weren't having it, rules have gotten a lot tighter over the years.  But the eat and drink before could really have devastating consequences during a surgical procedure since you lack certain muscle reflex skills while you are under and could easily choke to death.


----------



## Just plain me

QS I would be scared too. I hope you like your new toothies! I hate mine, first thing to come out when I am home, except when I am eating. So if your coming over and you are not a close friend, call first. 
I'll save my scary stories until you give the all clear. April hope all went well. I know the feeling. I was supposed to have surgery at 8AM one time and they held me over to 4PM and then knocked me out because I said I was going to leave. Of course no food, no water and no smokes for 16 hours they are lucky I didn't run out, not walk.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Let's all hope that everybody around April still has arms and that QS is all done and resting comfortably, as they say.

I had a long day and have another one coming up tomorrow so early to bed for me tonight. (I'm already in my jammies!)


----------



## AprilT

Just plain me said:


> QS I would be scared too. I hope you like your new toothies! I hate mine, first thing to come out when I am home, except when I am eating. So if your coming over and you are not a close friend, call first.
> I'll save my scary stories until you give the all clear. April hope all went well. I know the feeling. I was supposed to have surgery at 8AM one time and they held me over to 4PM and then knocked me out because I said I was going to leave. Of course no food, no water and no smokes for 16 hours they are lucky I didn't run out, not walk.



Thanks JPM, I'm doing fine, posted here for a minute while I gorged myself on food when I first arrived home and then went in for a long nap as I wasn't able to keep my eyes open, that sedative was still working magic.  Can't blame Michael Jackson for wanting it on a regular basis, that's some good stuff.



GeorgiaXplant said:


> Let's all hope that everybody around April still has arms and that QS is all done and resting comfortably, as they say.
> 
> I had a long day and have another one coming up tomorrow so early to bed for me tonight. (I'm already in my jammies!)



LOL, I did tell the nurse she might not want to drape her arm across me again.  :danger:  She's been warned.  :drool1:

Thank you both, nice to know someone was thinking of me.  :thankyou1:


----------



## Ralphy1

My extraction was rescheduled due to a spike in my blood pressure that happens whenever I see any kind of doctor, but seeing the Novocain needle on his tray drove it thru the roof!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. Ralphy, but but but...the next time you go won't it spike again?

April, glad all went okay and that the nurse still has her arm. Well...we think she does, doesn't she?

Maybe we'll hear from QS today. Hope all went well with her, too.


----------



## QuickSilver

NOt much... just chilling out and recuperating from my oral surgery... It was pretty intense.. 8 teeth, and bone remodeing.  I have my new immedicate dentures... It feels like I have an entire set of my grandsons Legos in my mouth.  I'm not in pain.. I'm taking Ibuprofen and Tramadol..  I haven't tried eating yet... kind of scared to.


----------



## oldman

AprilT said:


> I'm scheduled for a medical procedure (facet injections,) requires local anesthesia and right now I'm hungry as heck.  I need to reread the prep info to see how long before if I can have something, it's 9:24 am here now, my procedure's not scheduled till around 3, so I'm going to see if I can have something prior to.  Never again will I accept an afternoon appt that requires me to have to not eat.  I'm so hungry.



I didn't see this post until now. I get those facet injections every 6 months. The first time that I had them were intense because i made it out to be worse than what it really is. Is there any pain? Yes, maybe about 10 seconds worth. I was never told to eat or not to eat before or after the injections. Mine were done under a fluoroscope. I never quite understood why the surgeon gave me a shot of lidocaine. It's when he sticks that needle into the facet is when the pain hits. Like I said, it lasts about ten to twenty seconds, depending on how long it takes him to place the needle while watching the fluoroscope. Then, it generally takes until the third day before I feel any relief. I have been doing this since 2010. The first two time that I had the injections hurt really bad. I get them on the left and right sides.


----------



## oldman

AprilT said:


> Thanks Pappy for responding.  I checked, it says nothing to eat for at least 8 hours prior, it's because I will be getting some light iv sedation.  I'm pretty annoyed because my belly is quite empty.  I'm definitely going to stop at the story before heading to the hospital.  Those little crackers they give after the procedure, won't be enough, I might not be able to distinguish someones arm from a drumstick, so I better be prepared.    I also hope, I don't wonder around here and haphazardly forget and stuff something into my mouth by reflex being a grazer and all.
> 
> Again thanks Pappy.




I never had any anesthesia for these injections. My surgeon doesn't believe in them. He says that every time a person receives anesthesia, it kills off brain cells. My cousin's husband is a nurse anesthetist, and he said that's a bunch of bunk. The shots aren't all that bad. Just lay there and relax. I have been through worse when I was shot in Vietnam. It felt like my shoulder was on fire. It was so hot that I kept looking at it and the Medic told me not to look at it.


----------



## Twixie

QuickSilver said:


> NOt much... just chilling out and recuperating from my oral surgery... It was pretty intense.. 8 teeth, and bone remodeing.  I have my new immedicate dentures... It feels like I have an entire set of my grandsons Legos in my mouth.  I'm not in pain.. I'm taking Ibuprofen and Tramadol..  I haven't tried eating yet... kind of scared to.



Poor QS..was it as bad as you thought it would be?


----------



## Jackie22

We are supposed to have a freeze tonight.....I have two big plants on the patio that I could not move in, I'll have to wrap them up and I have to pickup my mom at the senior center in a nearby town late this afternoon....and that's all my 'have to's' for the day.


----------



## Ralphy1

Planning to double up on the meds for next appointment next week.  Hope others are doing well from their procedures...


----------



## QuickSilver

Twixie said:


> Poor QS..was it as bad as you thought it would be?



Very little pain during the procedure... the shots were the worst.. I must have had over a dozen of them.. Then of course lots of pressure and noise.. crunching and scraping..    Then when she put in my new top plate, and my bottom plate I immediately began to gag.. and gag   and gag....  But today I have both plates in.   I can drink from a glass, but I haven't tried chewing yet... I also talk funny... I have to practice speaking with the new choppers.    On the bright side... my teeth are beautiful... staight and pretty and white... I love them...  Hoping they become as functional as they are pretty.


----------



## Twixie

I should think it is going to take some practice..when I had my back teeth done..I had about 6 shots..which went fine..but on the sixth one right at the back of my mouth, it felt like a hot poker..very painful..I felt that something had gone wrong...and it had..

He had put the injection into a facial nerve and left me with an agonising pain called ''trigeminal neuralgia''


----------



## oldman

Heading for the cemetery in about a half hour. Normally, they always had the taps and flag lowering at 11:00 a.m., but today they are going at 12 noon because of the parade that was held for the first time in almost 20 years. The parade is only expected to last a half hour and is mainly made up of high school bands, so they are starting it at 11:00 a.m. and are already underway. I wished I could have gone, but I have to be here until 11:30 for my wife because she needs to have her packing in her jaw changed now, by me, where she had a molar dug out last evening. I love hearing the old war songs played by the high school bands. It is so Americana.


----------



## AprilT

oldman said:


> I never had any anesthesia for these injections. My surgeon doesn't believe in them. He says that every time a person receives anesthesia, it kills off brain cells. My cousin's husband is a nurse anesthetist, and he said that's a bunch of bunk. The shots aren't all that bad. Just lay there and relax. I have been through worse when I was shot in Vietnam. It felt like my shoulder was on fire. It was so hot that I kept looking at it and the Medic told me not to look at it.



The very first time I had them, I had 8 of them, maybe yours were different in some way from what or how mine were administered, but, they were quite painful without the anesthesia, which doesn't knock you out or anything it just relaxes you, there are various kinds they use, you still feel the pinch of the needle, but, you just don't care as much.    I don't know how many needles you get on your visits, but if you were to get 8, that's a total of at least 16 needles being inserted and that was my first experience.  And yes, you are required to not eat after midnight or at least 8 hours prior, why you weren't told this is beyond me.

One or two needles might not be so bad, but my first experience I assure you was through the roof and they told me it would be as they suggested I reschedule for when I could get someone to give me a ride home.  They don't normally give a series of 8 in one sitting, but, they were doing both sides of my spine at that time.  I've since had it done only with a mild anesthesia since, and this time only on the left.  I've also had nerve burnings done.  Plus I'm needle phobic, so, I'm pretty worked up by the time I'm ready for the procedure even though I have a poker face, so no one is aware of just how much anxiety I'm feeling in anticipation of the needles.  Well maybe my blood pressure gives me away somewhat.  Frankly, I hate the IV needle insertion just as much as any of the others.  

Brain cells, what brain cells, I've lost so many already, what's a few more every few months.  All the other stuff, including some of the air, people take into their bodies on a daily basis probably is doing as much harm.  I ain't worried about more damage to my dwindling brain at this point.  On my bad days, I still reckon I have more cells to spare than many people I engage with in conversations.  Soon I'll just be on most people's level.  j/k

=======================================================================================

Quicksilver, glad you are resting back at home, I know how you feel, I've had such work done in the past and it will take time to adjust.


----------



## AprilT

BTW, oldman, if you think this is bunk, more power to you and yours.  Pain is relative.  Try 8 of these in one session remember that comes to 16 needles, one for the anesthetic then the facet injection

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dKoRu414-k




This one shows with the anesthetic being administered first.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jv-SIaPZj8


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Very little pain during the procedure... the shots were the worst.. I must have had over a dozen of them.. Then of course lots of pressure and noise.. crunching and scraping..    Then when she put in my new top plate, and my bottom plate I immediately began to gag.. and gag   and gag....  But today I have both plates in.   I can drink from a glass, but I haven't tried chewing yet... I also talk funny... I have to practice speaking with the new choppers.    On the bright side... my teeth are beautiful... staight and pretty and white... I love them...  Hoping they become as functional as they are pretty.



Glad it went well and you have purty teeth.


----------



## Ameriscot

I've been in the big city all day long. Got our international drivers licences, and did tons of shopping. Serious calories today but I needed it. Too many low calorie days in a row slows metabolism especially with all my heavy workouts.


----------



## Just plain me

Ralphy have them put you to sleep. My husband had this and was so angry at me when I woke him up. Said "What are you doing they are trying to put me to sleep and you are waking me up!" Didn't realize it was all over and the Dr. had told me to wake him up and take him home.


----------



## AprilT

Just plain me said:


> Ralphy have them put you to sleep. My husband had this and was so angry at me when I woke him up. Said "What are you doing they are trying to put me to sleep and you are waking me up!" Didn't realize it was all over and the Dr. had told me to wake him up and take him home.



I'm so sorry, I missed Ralphy's message, what was he having done?  

Ralphy, hope all is well, I recheck to see what I missed, I was so consumed with me, me, me, I missed or forgot what was going on with you.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I've had a terrible horrible awful very bad day. Already have my jammies on and am going to hit the hay. Old people sometimes just wear out.

ETA: And I just plumb wore out for the day! April, thanx for the kind words. They go a long way, truly.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm up but not quite at 'em yet. A busy day ahead. I have to be at work at 7...and when the day is done? I have a day off tomorrow! Woohoo and stuff


----------



## Ralphy1

Thanks for your concern, my problem pales in comparison to what others are dealing with.  I plan to take an extra BP pill about three hours before my appointment and monitor it beforehand...


----------



## ronaldj

a little this  a little that, a little work a little play....on the way to a perfect day....


----------



## oldman

AprilT said:


> BTW, oldman, if you think this is bunk, more power to you and yours.  Pain is relative.  Try 8 of these in one session remember that comes to 16 needles, one for the anesthetic then the facet injection
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dKoRu414-k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one shows with the anesthetic being administered first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jv-SIaPZj8



I never mentioned anything about being "bunk." I just stated that I don't get anesthesia. I see that you are In Palm Harbor. I own a place right across the street from the Countryside Mall, but I have my otho here in PA. I usually get three shots on each side of the facets. I just never figured out why I get the lidocaine. It never seemed to help that much. The doctor does the injections using a fluoroscope, so that he can see the placement of the needle. If you are trying to convince that what you have done is worse, fine, you win. I really don't care. I was just letting you know how I get my injections, not competing with you.


----------



## Just plain me

QS I can understand exactly what you are saying. I was looking forward to Fritos after mine. Did not happen. Felt like my mouth was all teeth.
  I have a lady coming in a few minutes to help decide which Medicare Prescription Plan is best for hubby and I. Free service and since we have had the same one for 5 years. I thought she might have something cheaper and just as good.


----------



## AprilT

oldman said:


> I never mentioned anything about being "bunk." I just stated that I don't get anesthesia. I see that you are In Palm Harbor. I own a place right across the street from the Countryside Mall, but I have my otho here in PA. I usually get three shots on each side of the facets. I just never figured out why I get the lidocaine. It never seemed to help that much. The doctor does the injections using a fluoroscope, so that he can see the placement of the needle. If you are trying to convince that what you have done is worse, fine, you win. I really don't care. I was just letting you know how I get my injections, not competing with you.




Nope, not in competition, I wasn't the one bringing up taking a bullet as a comparison; believe me, I could have brought up lots of past experiences of injuries I've endured, but I wasn't trying to compare, I was just stating the experience when I first went for the procedure was painful for me and from there on, I prefer to have a sedative as I am also have a bit of a needle phobia.  Generally, I have a very high pain tolerance, but when it comes to this procedure being too conscious and knowing what's going on around me with the needles just escalates my anxiety.  So for me the sedative is beneficial to all involved.

Sorry you took this to be some sort of attack on your, well I'm not even sure what.  But I have nothing but good will toward you as far as this discussion and was trying to convey that what may be less painful for one may not be so for others.  There are women that could say childbirth wasn't so bad for them and others that can say a whole lot different, including myself, so as I said it's all relative to the individual.


----------



## Ameriscot

Not to be off topic.....

But on my agenda today....went to the gym, then got a haircut (happy with it), then a flu jag (shot).


----------



## JustBonee

ronaldj said:


> a little this  a little that, a little work a little play....on the way to a perfect day....



My day today too. ..  Going to curl up with some good reading material and not worry about anything.


----------



## AprilT

Bonnie said:


> My day today too. ..  Going to curl up with some good reading material and not worry about anything.




Sounds like a great plan.  :dontworry:  I need to follow suit, I probably need less net time in order to do that.  LOL


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Sounds like a great plan.  :dontworry:  I need to follow suit, I probably need less net time in order to do that.  LOL



Me too.  I'd be a lot more constructive and get more books read if I got my butt off this computer.  However, someone once said, nothing is a waste of time if you're enjoying yourself.


----------



## JustBonee

AprilT said:


> Sounds like a great plan.  :dontworry:  I need to follow suit, I probably need less net time in order to do that.  LOL



True that ..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oh, my. Yesterday I dropped my phone and broke it to the tune of a $209 repair. Not gonna happen. Ordered a new phone with next day delivery. $14.95. This is the "next day"...phone company website says "processing". And I paid $14.95 why?

But tomorrow is a day off. Yay.


----------



## AprilT

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Oh, my. Yesterday I dropped my phone and broke it to the tune of a $209 repair. Not gonna happen. Ordered a new phone with next day delivery. $14.95. This is the "next day"...phone company website says "processing". And I paid $14.95 why?
> 
> But tomorrow is a day off. Yay.



If the site is Amazon, the processing thing will be there forever even till it arrives at your door sometimes.  The site has changed the way they show information these days and it's quite a nuisance, but generally, things arrive as stated.  I hope you get your item in a timely manner from whomever promised.

I on the other hand didn't keep my own promise to self to get off the net and relax to a good book and just let it all go.  Time I do that.  :yeahright:  Well, I'm going to make the effort.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

April, it's AT&T. Gotta stick with 'em...I'm an AT&T retiree and want those pension checks to keep rolling in on the first of the month! However, I'm on DD/DSIL's family plan...he's on his way home from work right now and is going to try to cancel it and reorder. Fingers crossed.

ETA: No luck with cancellation. Should be here tomorrow. They should at least refund the $14.95 for "someday" delivery! Oh, well, at least I'll have my electronic appendage back.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Here it is, morning again. And if I'm really lucky, a new phone will appear on my doorstep. Why is it that for days on end it doesn't ring and doesn't bother me a bit, but if I haven't got it, I whine and whine? LOL

Ameriscot, when is it that you are actually leaving on your trip? In my experience, the more I plan, the more likely I am to leave behind something I really, really needed!


----------



## Ameriscot

Good morning.    Nearly lunchtime here. Finished my 'at-home-muscle-workout' and am working on seriously getting my luggage sorted out so I can weigh it and cross my fingers it will be under 30kg/66lbs.  I've talked hubby, the minimal packer, into carrying my netbook and 3 bottles of sunscreen.


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning all......ah an upcoming trip, always fun to plan, I know what you mean Georgia about the phone, mine may not ring for a week, but I keep it by my side just in case..lol

Today I'm going with my friend, she is shopping for a new car, so we will do that and have lunch, tonight I babysit with my 2 year old grandson.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Here it is, morning again. And if I'm really lucky, a new phone will appear on my doorstep. Why is it that for days on end it doesn't ring and doesn't bother me a bit, but if I haven't got it, I whine and whine? LOL
> 
> Ameriscot, when is it that you are actually leaving on your trip? In my experience, the more I plan, the more likely I am to leave behind something I really, really needed!



Leaving two weeks from today.  I don't trust my memory so I always have packing lists and tick things off when they are packed.


----------



## Meanderer

Our friend's Son, Paul is stopping by this morning for doughnuts.  He is 28, and has been in Northern Sweden for two years, with Youth With A Mission.  Before he left, we stopped by with Dunkin Doughnuts, that I relabeled to read "Dunkin Munks".  He is a fine young man, and we will enjoy seeing him again!


----------



## Pappy

Not much going on in my neck of the woods. Beautiful day out there. Need to do some grocery shopping at Aldis and need to go to the bank and straighten out some check that got fouled up.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Love your signature line, Pappy. Ain't it the truth? LOL

Meanderer, enjoy your visit. It's nice to visit with "youngsters" who are on the right path. Gives us all hope for the future

Ameriscot...just make sure you keep track of the lists!!!!


----------



## AprilT

Good morning all, 8:23 am here.  Seems many of you have a busy day ahead.  

GXP, ain't that always the way, when you don't have it you miss it more; I barely glance at my phone, but the other week, I didn't see it in it's usual spot, this is like 12 or more hours into the next day and suddenly I was in a panic.  I knew it wasn't around my place, because I called it from my computer and didn't hear the ring, was calling every place I last visited, then it dawned on me.  I made a call the other day, check the garbage.  Yep, I am a clutz and can't put anything of value near my bedside or it usually ends up in the garbage.  Good thing the bag I took out was at the top of the dumpster.  Duh me.  I lost a camera this way and who knows how many other things.  

Ameriscot, ah, anticipation, getting closer and closer to the date.  Very smart to have that packing list and be sure to do a last minute check off.  Seems for me, like GeogiaXP, I still end up leaving something no matter the planning I do.  

Jackie have fun with the little grandson.  I wish I had a little one to indulge and then send back to their ward.  

Hey Meanderer,  Sounds like a great young man.  If you have any doughnuts left over toss one my way.

Pappy, your day sounds busy enough.  I'm going to get off the net in a few minutes, as I have some errands to run as well. The weather is beautiful here, I'm glad I'll get a chance to romp in it.

You all have a great day.


----------



## Jackie22

AprilT said:


> Good morning all, 8:23 am here.  Seems many of you have a busy day ahead.
> 
> GXP, ain't that always the way, when you don't have it you miss it more; I barely glance at my phone, but the other week, I didn't see it in it's usual spot, this is like 12 or more hours into the next day and suddenly I was in a panic.  I knew it wasn't around my place, because I called it from my computer and didn't hear the ring, was calling every place I last visited, then it dawned on me.  I made a call the other day, check the garbage.  Yep, I am a clutz and can't put anything of value near my bedside or it usually ends up in the garbage.  Good thing the bag I took out was at the top of the dumpster.  Duh me.  I lost a camera this way and who knows how many other things.
> 
> Ameriscot, ah, anticipation, getting closer and closer to the date.  Very smart to have that packing list and be sure to do a last minute check off.  Seems for me, like GeogiaXP, I still end up leaving something no matter the planning I do.
> 
> Jackie have fun with the little grandson.  I wish I had a little one to indulge and then send back to their ward.
> 
> Hey Meanderer,  Sounds like a great young man.  If you have any doughnuts left over toss one my way.
> 
> Pappy, your day sounds busy enough.  I'm going to get off the net in a few minutes, as I have some errands to run as well. The weather is beautiful here, I'm glad I'll get a chance to romp in it.
> 
> You all have a great day.



LOL, April, one time I put a skillet of grease in the trash, upside down to empty the grease out and then forgot it.....yeap...trash man took my garbage with my $50 skillet.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

April and Jackie...so glad I'm not the only one who does goofy stuff. I don't think it has anything to do with age; I did goofy stuff long before I got old!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

This just in...breaking news! Just notified that my phone has been shipped and left Memphis at 3 pm. WTH? Next day? AT&T is going to refund the charge for next day delivery (as well they should!).

I hear my dead phone ring, hear the tone that I've got a text, and I can't answer it or see who's calling. Can't even turn the damned thing off. Any other time, the battery would be dead by now. Sheesh!


----------



## ronaldj

today ...grandchildren a couple spending day , stacked some wood, read a little, watched a little Hell on Wheels, took a nap, collected eggs and soon off to play practice....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning! The official numbers are in...my hometown got 48.25" of sNOw over the past three days. Haven't heard whether it stopped yet. The ski hills and sNOwmobile trails are open. And I'm lucky to not be there. LOL

Off to work this morning. It's a balmy 27F here.

Meanderer, hope you had a good visit yesterday. Any doughnuts left


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Love your signature line, Pappy. Ain't it the truth? LOL
> 
> Meanderer, enjoy your visit. It's nice to visit with "youngsters" who are on the right path. Gives us all hope for the future
> 
> Ameriscot...just make sure you keep track of the lists!!!!



I have a 'master' packing list on my computer which I alter depending on where we are going.


----------



## Ameriscot

Good morning/afternoon!  I see from FB that a lot of people in the US are getting dumped with snow, including Michigan where my family lives. It's about 13C/55F here but feels cold.  Cloudy and drizzly with a bit of a breeze.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

48.25" in my hometown in the UP, Ameriscot. The town is very small and mostly ignored by the rest of the state and the rest of the world... According to one of my sisters, it was still coming down late last night.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> 48.25" in my hometown in the UP, Ameriscot. The town is very small and mostly ignored by the rest of the state and the rest of the world... According to one of my sisters, it was still coming down late last night.




Ouch!!  I lived in St. Ignace in the 70's.  Where were you?


----------



## oldman

Let the deicing of the planes begin. Yes, this is the time of the year when the freezing rain, sleet and snow fall and the deicing trucks are rolling. I remember taking off from Denver to fly to Washington one night around 1800 (6:00 P.M.) Mountain Time and it was like 10 degrees and snowing. We had been deiced at the gate and was supposed to be number one in line for takeoff. We taxied out to our runway, 16L, I believe and then we were put on hold because the normal runway that was being used for landings had become snow covered. So, now we sat for over 5 minutes and then the tower gives me the OK to takeoff. I replied that no, it wasn't happening. I was held too long and I wanted to return to the gate to be deiced again. OK, we go back to the gate and get deiced. Now, we are told that we are number two in line for takeoff. No problem. Spacing at Denver is 3 minutes, so we should be good to go, but again, we get held for another landing and now we are 7 minutes since being deiced. I told them that I needed deiced and they said OK, you can return to the gate. I refused and told them to deice me on the runway and I was going right up after the deicing. 

They didn't like it, but they did it. Passenger safety comes first. Both times I had warnings of icing, so I didn't take any chances. The systems are usually spot on.


----------



## rkunsaw

Cold outside so we spent the day making sweet potato puree out of the small thin sweet potatoes that don't keep so well. I lost count but I know  we got at least 24 pints of puree in the freezer. We've still got several bushels of bigger sweet potatoes. I planted way too many.


----------



## Pappy

Ok, oldman, answer me this. I understand de icing on the ground, but isn't it colder at high altitude and wouldn't plane freeze faster..up there?

Now back to thread. Beautiful morning here. Think I'll just enjoy the day. Wifey plays Mai Jong this afternoon so might tackle getting guest bedroom cleaned out. Everything seems to end up there.


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning all..

Well, I slept with a two year old last night, so I think there will be a long nap in my agenda for the day.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## JustBonee

Jackie22 said:


> Good Morning all..
> 
> Well, I slept with a two year old last night, so I think there will be a long nap in my agenda for the day.
> 
> Everyone have a great day.



....   

.. stay warm up there Jackie!  We're right at freezing this morning down in these parts ...  Going to read and nap myself.


----------



## Meanderer

rkunsaw said:


> Cold outside so we spent the day making sweet potato puree out of the small thin sweet potatoes that don't keep so well. I lost count but I know  we got at least 24 pints of puree in the freezer. We've still got several bushels of bigger sweet potatoes. I planted way too many.


I got my Wife "The Can't Cook Book" by Jessica Seinfeld, for Christmas last year. We have been using it together, and on page 207, she talks about how her Oatmeal, Maple & Raisin Cookies are her man, Jerry Seinfeld's favorite.  Turns out she is Jerry's Wife.

There is a recipe for roasted sweet potato coins, using smaller skinny sweet potatoes.  http://www.doitdelicious.com/recipes/make_it/roasted_sweet_potato_coins

The recipes must have been tested, because every one of the half dozen or so that we tried, turned out great!


----------



## rkunsaw

Thanks Meanderer, I put the recipe on my favorites. We use the puree as is with butter and cinnamon, in sweet potato brownies and sweet potato 3.14159s


----------



## Ameriscot

rkunsaw said:


> Cold outside so we spent the day making sweet potato puree out of the small thin sweet potatoes that don't keep so well. I lost count but I know  we got at least 24 pints of puree in the freezer. We've still got several bushels of bigger sweet potatoes. I planted way too many.



Send them to me.  I love sweet potatoes!


----------



## oldman

Pappy said:


> *Ok, oldman, answer me this. I understand de icing on the ground, but isn't it colder at high altitude and wouldn't plane freeze faster..up there?*
> 
> Now back to thread. Beautiful morning here. Think I'll just enjoy the day. Wifey plays Mai Jong this afternoon so might tackle getting guest bedroom cleaned out. Everything seems to end up there.




Good, no, Great question, Pappy. I am going to put this in layman's terms the best that I can, so as not to confuse you, although I may confuse myself. You and I would agree that when we have frozen precipitation that it accumulates, right? That is why we have to scrape our windshields and shovel our sidewalks. OK, so when an airplane is on the ground and we are having frozen precipitation or it is so cold out that the moisture in the air is freezing on surfaces, this cause two things; one is additional weight on the wings and two; the frozen precipitation interferes with the air flow through the wings. OK, so we de-ice and all is well, but we have to get the plane up quickly before we accumulate the frozen precipitation again. 

OK, now we are airborne and heading for our cruising altitude of 35,000 feet and it is very cold up there and depending on the time of year, over Denver, we are probably talking about somewhere around -50 degrees F. So, we can't get a de-icing truck or airplane up there to deice the plane, so the plane has have built in heaters (sort of) via exhaust from the engines in the wings that are used to keep the ice off the wings. 

I hope that I have not confused you.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Today we got up extra early (5 am) and drove a couple of hours to attend our grandson #2`s graduation from Lineman College. So he will now join his dad and brother in the electrical linework profession. I drove there but a majority vote put me in the passenger seat on the way home and my daughter drove. Hey-I thought I drove fine! I got all 8 of us there safely. Just because I missed the freeway entrance...but hey,it was extremely foggy. I didn`t even realize we were on the overpass yet! And "they" say I took a 35mph curve at 60 but I think they lie. Oh well,it was a fun day. Here is a pic of my grandson taking one of his final tests.....


----------



## Ameriscot

Good morning! It's 7.45 and I've just finished my porridge and tea. Sitting up in bed listening to BBC radio 4 and enjoying the view out our window.  

Plans are muscle workout and get spare room ready for Ugandan daughter's visit next week.


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all.


it's 9.43 am and I'm still sitting here waiting for the garage people to come and collect my car to take it to be re-sprayed...and also the hire car company to arrive with my courtesy car...getting a bit concerned now b/c the hire car company close at 12 noon for the whole w/e so if they don't arrive soon I'll have no car to go to work on Monday morning...gonna ring them if they haven't called in the next 30 minutes.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 
> it's 9.43 am and I'm still sitting here waiting for the garage people to come and collect my car to take it to be re-sprayed...and also the hire car company to arrive with my courtesy car...getting a bit concerned now b/c the hire car company close at 12 noon for the whole w/e so if they don't arrive soon I'll have no car to go to work on Monday morning...gonna ring them if they haven't called in the next 30 minutes.



Yikes!  Hope they get there soon.


----------



## hollydolly

Called them and they asked if I would take an Automatic..I said no, it's been too long since I drove an auto, I'd rather have the manual they promised me...apparently it's still out on hire and they're not expecting it back until nearly closing time, so they'll do a fast turn around, wash it and get it to me by noon....hmmmm...we'll see !!


----------



## metasegue

It's unusual to encounter a woman who prefers a manual transmission. I had to drag my wife screaming and kicking to learn how to drive a stick (manual) but once she became used to it...it's all she wanted. But now, we're strictly automatic...just seemed to happen that way. I'm sure you'd quickly adapt.


----------



## hollydolly

I do drive autos occasionally if I hire a car abroad, but I honestly prefer the controllability of a manual transmission ...

The repair shop has just collected my car on the back of a truck.....just waiting now for the hire car to be dropped off, and then I can go shopping..


----------



## rkunsaw

I hope it arrives soon. I would hate to be without a car.


My truck is manual and my wife's Explorer is auto so I'm used to both.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Called them and they asked if I would take an Automatic..I said no, it's been too long since I drove an auto, I'd rather have the manual they promised me...apparently it's still out on hire and they're not expecting it back until nearly closing time, so they'll do a fast turn around, wash it and get it to me by noon....hmmmm...we'll see !!



My dh always drove a manual, like most here. But I'm automatic only so he had to get me an automatic.  It was funny watching him try to drive it!  He'd use the handbrake at stoplights, put the handbrake on while the car was in Drive, keep reaching over to shift.


----------



## Ameriscot

metasegue said:


> It's unusual to encounter a woman who prefers a manual transmission. I had to drag my wife screaming and kicking to learn how to drive a stick (manual) but once she became used to it...it's all she wanted. But now, we're strictly automatic...just seemed to happen that way. I'm sure you'd quickly adapt.



Everyone learns on a manual in the UK, and Europe I expect.  They were always better on fuel and fuel is expensive here.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Way back when I learned to drive, cars with an automatic transmission cost more so most people didn't have them and learned on a stick shift, me among them. DH's truck had a stick shift...not a problem except when I drove it and forgot that it had to be shifted

Don't know what my agenda will be until I hear something about my poor car. I do know that the phone won't be here before Monday because UPS doesn't deliver on weekends.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

My agenda...doing absolutely nothing unless I feel like it. I've given a little thought to taking the top layer of trail dust off the bookcases, but so far that's still at the thinking stage

It's a pretty day with clouds and maybe rain around sundown. Fine. It can rain at night, like in Camelot!


----------



## Twixie

I'm cooking dinner...a nice big leg of lamb..roast pots..french beans..baby carrots..

It is cold and raining here...so no big plans...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

That sounds good. What time should we be there? And what's for dessert?


----------



## Twixie

If you lived nearer...you'd be most welcome..

I made a banana/toffee pie..

Get a cheap flight..


----------



## oldman

Going for an hour flight to keep up my pilot's license. Not a good day here in PA, at least not in my neck of the woods, but I had to reserve the plane, so backing out is out of the question. It should be about 40 degrees with light winds at 4 kts. gusting to about 8 kts. My wife said that she will not be going today. I will be in a light plane, so we will get bounced around a little. I just need to get it up in the air and circle the airport and do a landing. As much as I spend on renting time, I should buy my own small plane, but I have no where to keep it and hangar space is at a minimum here and the price is a bit much.


----------



## Twixie

Sounds lovely oldman..I once went over the Pyrenean mountains in a bi-plane..

PS..I wasn't flying it...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Twixie said:


> If you lived nearer...you'd be most welcome..
> 
> I made a banana/toffee pie..
> 
> Get a cheap flight..



Yummmmmm! About the flight...cheap or not, I just can't bring myself to fly anymore. Is there a bridge? I could drive...

I wonder if Holly's rental car arrangements worked out yesterday.


----------



## Twixie

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Yummmmmm! About the flight...cheap or not, I just can't bring myself to fly anymore. Is there a bridge? I could drive...
> 
> I wonder if Holly's rental car arrangements worked out yesterday.



I love flying..(don't like the landings much)..at the moment my hubs is looking at holidays in Crete..I have a thing about the minotaur and Greek Mythology....


----------



## Ameriscot

This is my non-workout day so a wee bit restful. Cleaned a spare room, and am 98% finished packing!  Yeah.  10 days before we leave.


----------



## Twixie

I'm so happy for you Ameriscot...You remind me when I was a kid and we were going on holiday in my dad's old jeep..

I couldn't sleep the night before..


----------



## Ameriscot

Twixie said:


> I'm so happy for you Ameriscot...You remind me when I was a kid and we were going on holiday in my dad's old jeep..
> 
> I couldn't sleep the night before..



Can you tell that I'm excited?!!  :sunglass::woohoo1:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ameriscot said:


> Can you tell that I'm excited?!!  :sunglass::woohoo1:



Um...not really. Can you be a bit more enthusiastic?


----------



## Twixie

Ameriscot said:


> Can you tell that I'm excited?!!  :sunglass::woohoo1:



Yep.... a hand is coming out of my screen and tweaking my nose..


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Um...not really. Can you be a bit more enthusiastic?



Sorry.  I'll try.


----------



## Ameriscot

twixie said:


> yep.... A hand is coming out of my screen and tweaking my nose..:d



lol!


----------



## drifter

Not much on my agenda today. My son stopped by a few sminutes ago and invited us to lunch arounnd two, going to a small town about thirty miles south of here, to a country style cafe. We ate there  once two years ago and getting out with the kids and grand kids will be a change of pace.


----------



## Pappy

Just got back from the Superflea market. It was busy even at 9 this morning. Wife got a new pocket book which was priced $37 and I got him down to $34 dollars. I'm getting the hang of this bartering on the price of things. :sentimental:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

If we thought Ameriscot was excited yesterday, what'll she be like today?

My agenda: use the client's garage for parking my car so not only will I stay warm and dry in their house, it will stay warm and dry as well.


----------



## ronaldj

putting up Christmas lights...before the weather gets bad, oh we had snow yesterday and its 25 degrees outside....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Maybe there's good news...UPS tracking website says that my phone is "out for delivery"! Let's hope it's on the right truck

ronaldj...I see that there's more sNOw on the way for the UP. Is it supposed to get down your way, too? Best get those lights up while you can!


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> If we thought Ameriscot was excited yesterday, what'll she be like today?
> 
> My agenda: use the client's garage for parking my car so not only will I stay warm and dry in their house, it will stay warm and dry as well.



Even more excited!  :cool2::hatlaugh::happy:

Went to the gym this morning, some grocery shopping.  No packing to work on.  Some housework.  Our Ugandan daughter is coming tomorrow for a visit since we won't see her again until Feb.  So I'll be baking chocolate chip fairy cakes for her tomorrow and I can't eat any of them...calories.


----------



## Jackie22

Good morning all........Georgia, I hope the phone comes today.

We have snow this morning, not a lot but, my yard is white.

I think today I'm going to tackle my closets and see if I can get them looking a little more organized, I ordered some vacuum bags to store my pillows and blankets, I've never used them before, hope they work as advertised.


----------



## Meanderer

A light dusting of white stuff has arrived.  Oatmeal ready to eat, and plans to watch some Dr. Who!


----------



## JustBonee

No snow down here,  like Jackie and Jim have .... just a cold wind and freezing temperatures this morning.


----------



## Twixie

Sun's  out..it's around 58F....but there are some very menacing black clouds heading this way...


----------



## Just plain me

5-6 inches of snow here in Indiana. But the road has been cleared. So up and about. Some ice so caution is used. I wil send pics next as soon as I get them on the puter!


----------



## Just plain me




----------



## Just plain me

*This morning at 7 A , still dark*


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Court for foster daughter again. Still no sign of her,but got a phone call from a friend the other day who is now the truant officer for the school she attended. I thought she just taught Spanish but I guess they have expanded her duties. So between the two of us,we are determined to find her!


----------



## Raven

Hi Just plain me.  Thanks for the beautiful pictures of a winter wonderland.
We had snow too but it's not staying around as it is raining now.
Too early for snow anyway.


----------



## Raven

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Court for foster daughter again. Still no sign of her,but got a phone call from a friend the other day who is now the truant officer for the school she attended. I thought she just taught Spanish but I guess they have expanded her duties. So between the two of us,we are determined to find her!



Hello Mrs. R, I hope you locate your foster daughter quickly.  It must be a worry having a child out somewhere and not
knowing where.  Good luck.


----------



## jujube

It's supposed to get down to 49 tonight and maybe 38 tomorrow night.  I may have to start wearing socks with my shorts.  I know those of you in the north are feeling my pain.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Raven said:


> Hello Mrs. R, I hope you locate your foster daughter quickly.  It must be a worry having a child out somewhere and not
> knowing where.  Good luck.



Well,it`s been 8 weeks and we haven`t found her yet, so quickly has long since passed   And yes,we worry about her every day.


----------



## Pappy

jujube said:


> It's supposed to get down to 49 tonight and maybe 38 tomorrow night.  I may have to start wearing socks with my shorts.  I know those of you in the north are feeling my pain.



Well, seeing how we are neighbors, I do feel your pain. It is always difficult to set the thermostat to heat instead of air.


----------



## Just plain me

JuJube, Yeah! I really feel your pain!!! LOL! It is in the teen's here tonight.  I have all the heaters going but will turn them down to 62 when I go to bed. I don't think I mind the cold, as much as the high heatbill. I walk around the house with a long housecoat over my clothes and hubby is in a tee-shirt. If we had a furnace we would break the thermostat changing it every five minutes.


----------



## Ameriscot

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Well,it`s been 8 weeks and we haven`t found her yet, so quickly has long since passed   And yes,we worry about her every day.



Hope you find her soon. How worrying for you.


----------



## Ameriscot

Still mild outside. Not a gym day but will do my lower body muscle routines. Ugandan daughter coming late this afternoon so am baking her fairy cakes. Housework.


----------



## hollydolly

Little bit damp here but still very mild. It's my day off  today and tomorrow , and thank goodness for it I worked so hard yesterday I could barely walk when I got home last night...so I need 2 days to recover. My car is being returned today from the workshop. I was astonished that a respray could happen so quickly, they only took it on Saturday but apparently they dry it an 'oven' ..who knew??? 

Hope you have a lovely visit with your 'daughter' AS


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Little bit damp here but still very mild. It's my day off  today and tomorrow , and thank goodness for it I worked so hard yesterday I could barely walk when I got home last night...so I need 2 days to recover. My car is being returned today from the workshop. I was astonished that a respray could happen so quickly, they only took it on Saturday but apparently they dry it an 'oven' ..who knew???
> 
> Hope you have a lovely visit with your 'daughter' AS



Thanks, Holly.  She'll be here until Monday.  Her visits are a challenge when I'm dieting.  She's skinny and has a sweet tooth. And we spoil her rotten. 

Sunny here.  Going to be a lovely day.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hi from a nippy Georgia, USA! Cleaning a big, big house today. I expect to be tired when done...


----------



## rkunsaw

Record cold temps here for this early. I plan to stay inside today and cook a meatloaf. 

We had a cold and windy day yesterday but no snow or tornados like in some areas. I hope everyone here made it through   unscathed.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Meatloaf sounds good, Ark. What time should I be there?


----------



## ronaldj

cold and windy...did not get my Christmas lights finished but will wait a day or so, would have except we had to go shopping for more lights yesterday afternoon.  I have to bring in some more wood for the  fire...have a new Ben Carson book  I am working my way through and tonight.....Hardware-man {my part time *****goes out into the cold to for fix-em ups and save a dime.....


----------



## rkunsaw

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Meatloaf sounds good, Ark. What time should I be there?



I would like to eat about 5pm but staying inside all day I'll probably get bored and hungry and have it sooner. You better c'mon over now!


----------



## Ameriscot

I haven't had meatloaf in years!  I'll be right over as well.  

Cleaned the house, did my workout, and baked fairy cakes.  I've been very good about baking daughter things when she visits and not eating any, but I've been deprived of sugar for so long on this diet that I gave in.  layful:  Got into the frosting when I was waiting for the cakes to cool.  Then of course I had to try one to be sure they tasted okay.  Then one _accidentally _fell apart and I ate the top of that one.  I'll never again get a recipe online, this one had far too much butter.  I feel sick.  :distress:


----------



## Twixie

Was it butter icing?

If it was, I agree with you..very sickly!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Twixie said:


> Was it butter icing?
> 
> If it was, I agree with you..very sickly!!



Yes, buttercream frosting, but the cakes themselves had a massive amount of butter in it.  The bottom of the cupcake papers were wet with it when I took them out after baking.  Gag....

That little indulgence was probably an entire days worth of calories.


----------



## Twixie

Poor AS..I love butter but not so it makes me sick..


----------



## Ameriscot

Twixie said:


> Poor AS..I love butter but not so it makes me sick..



Beating myself up, but too late now.  I love butter, but this was butter and tons of sugar as well.  It's not that I ate a ton of it, but I haven't been eating this kind of stuff.  I went without any alcohol for this pre-holiday diet since the end of Sept.  Friends came by last night so I gave in and had one small glass of wine.  Hit me because I hadn't had any.  Felt like I'd had 3 glasses.


----------



## Twixie

Well..it just shows you how bad for your body these things are..

When is it your daughter arrives??


----------



## metasegue

*Hmmm....agendas*

Well, this might better be directed at the lousy U.S. weather thread. I'm forcing myself out into this early Arctic air to tuck insulation into every tiny opening in the skirting of our mobile. The furnace is running now. I'm afraid this year will be like last with sub zero here and prolonged ice storms south. 

I don't know what I'm doing wrong but typing is difficult, I can't access the format tools or paste. This all happened suddenly.


----------



## AprilT

I have things I need to get done, but it's too cold outside and I don't wanna wear a jacket, it was just in the 70's now it's 54 and I'm just not ready to transition.  burrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Twixie

It's not cold here but it is 15.21..and already starting to go dark..


----------



## Ameriscot

Twixie said:


> Well..it just shows you how bad for your body these things are..
> 
> When is it your daughter arrives??



Yes, sugar is poison I know. 

She's arrived.  She's got a temporary work permit and is working on an island (Iona) for the next year. Not terribly far from us so we get to see her frequently. She's from Uganda, so not officially our daughter, but we think of her as our daughter.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> I have things I need to get done, but it's too cold outside and I don't wanna wear a jacket, it was just in the 70's now it's 54 and I'm just not ready to transition.  burrrrrrrrrrrrrr.



Are you anywhere near Bonita Springs/Fort Myers?  We went there 3 winters in a row (2002/3/4) - twice in Feb and once before xmas.  It was lovely weather!


----------



## Twixie

Ameriscot said:


> Yes, sugar is poison I know.
> 
> She's arrived.  She's got a temporary work permit and is working on an island (Iona) for the next year. Not terribly far from us so we get to see her frequently. She's from Uganda, so not officially our daughter, but we think of her as our daughter.



That's brilliant..what does she do on the ''holy island?''


----------



## Ameriscot

Twixie said:


> That's brilliant..what does she do on the ''holy island?''



She started out as a volunteer at the Iona Community last year - housekeeping, then came back as staff last winter - supervisor of some of the volunteers then it was extended another year. She does a wide variety of jobs now - supervising, ordering, working in the bookshop.  She does some of the services at the abbey as well and is very good.  She loves it!!  And she's become used to cold, sort of - she wears many, many layers of clothes.  She lived on the equator so a bit of a change.


----------



## Twixie

I can imagine..what does she hope to become??

Sorry if I am being nosy..it's a really good story..


----------



## Ameriscot

Twixie said:


> I can imagine..what does she hope to become??
> 
> Sorry if I am being nosy..it's a really good story..



No problem.  She has a degree in business (which we helped her get in Uganda) and working in the UK (or any western country) looks really good for her as she is getting experience dealing with westerners and also supervising them.  So when she goes home she hopes to get a job in one of the 5 star hotels and move into management.

She's never been here at christmas so will get her first look at all the xmas lights in Glasgow when we go on Thursday.  She's excited about that!


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Are you anywhere near Bonita Springs/Fort Myers?  We went there 3 winters in a row (2002/3/4) - twice in Feb and once before xmas.  It was lovely weather!



Not very far, maybe 40 minutes give or take.  I'm in Sarasota.


----------



## Twixie

Ameriscot said:


> No problem.  She has a degree in business (which we helped her get in Uganda) and working in the UK (or any western country) looks really good for her as she is getting experience dealing with westerners and also supervising them.  So when she goes home she hopes to get a job in one of the 5 star hotels and move into management.
> 
> She's never been here at christmas so will get her first look at all the xmas lights in Glasgow when we go on Thursday.  She's excited about that!



That's so sweet..

Are women bosses respected in Uganda though??..(serious question??)


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Not very far, maybe 40 minutes give or take.  I'm in Sarasota.



We really enjoyed it.  Nice weather, no mosquitoes, lovely state parks, lots of kayaking, dolphins, bike rides.

Ah, right, north of where we were.


----------



## Ameriscot

Twixie said:


> That's so sweet..
> 
> Are women bosses respected in Uganda though??..(serious question??)



There are becoming more equal than they used to be.  We ran into many women supervisors/managers when we lived there.


----------



## Twixie

I just wondered because..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Women_in_Uganda


----------



## Ameriscot

Twixie said:


> I just wondered because..
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Women_in_Uganda



It's certainly not the same as western countries, but is improving.  It also depends a lot on the part of the country you are in.  Rural areas have made no progress in women's rights.  In the capitol, Kampala, things are very different from anywhere else in the country.  That is where the money is and where she will live (although she is from the southwest).  In many areas outside of Kampala it is still frowned upon for women to wear trousers (because it shows the shape of their butt).  Women in Kampala will wear short skirts, jeans, etc although recently a law was passed prohibiting miniskirts as 'it would make men get excited and crash their cars'.  

The president's wife is a very assertive and strong woman and Kampala itself has many women in management positions.


----------



## Twixie

Ameriscot said:


> It's certainly not the same as western countries, but is improving.  It also depends a lot on the part of the country you are in.  Rural areas have made no progress in women's rights.  In the capitol, Kampala, things are very different from anywhere else in the country.  That is where the money is and where she will live (although she is from the southwest).  In many areas outside of Kampala it is still frowned upon for women to wear trousers (because it shows the shape of their butt).  Women in Kampala will wear short skirts, jeans, etc although recently a law was passed prohibiting miniskirts as 'it would make men get excited and crash their cars'.
> 
> The president's wife is a very assertive and strong woman and Kampala itself has many women in management positions.



That's really interesting..it just takes one strong woman in power to change things..


----------



## Ameriscot

Twixie said:


> That's really interesting..it just takes one strong woman in power to change things..



The wikipedia is a bit out of date though.  Polygamy is most common in rural areas or among the Muslim population (less than 10%).  

Uganda's biggest problem by far is corruption.  And everyone accepts it as a fact of life. And as throughout Africa, their attitudes and treatment of gays.  Slowly changing among the young and educated - like daughter.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm going to stay out of trouble today. It's too cold not to!

And in my hometown the sNOw keeps piling up...past 90" so far since Monday of last week. And Buffalo gets all the attention? Awwww.


----------



## Pappy

I know, Georgia, only 5 feet of snow and they get all upset. Gad, I'm glad I got out of New York State.


----------



## Jackie22

Morning everyone, I think I'll get out today, I'm beginning to get cabin fever.


----------



## Ameriscot

Good afternoon.  Ugandan daughter is visiting.   Been to the gym and had an extra long workout due to my consumption of sugar yesterday. layful: Not that it will make any difference.  Tomorrow we head into Glasgow to spend the night and celebrate daughters and husband birthdays which are both this week.  We gave her a beautiful Celtic cross necklace for a gift which she loves.


----------



## rkunsaw

"sposed to get all the way up to 50F today. I've got some tulip trees I need to get planted.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Staying *INSIDE* most of the day! Too darn cold right now. This is Florida, *not* up North, but it is northeastern Florida where it can get pretty cold during our so-called winter months. 

Some folks love it. But, those are the folks that had to take a "job-transfer" from up North or become unemployed. For some of them, they would've never gave a thought of moving to Florida, but had to in order to stay working.

Other folks have a 2nd home here to get away from the Northern winters and then this freezing temps hit........ouch! 

For folks like us, this is our only home, but when we moved here, wouldn't have never thought that it could get this cold here. I mean, this is Florida! 

So, on the agenda today is staying inside and doing some stuff.........like getting on the Senior Forum and seeing what's going on. Sounds interesting enough.


----------



## AprilT

I have a bunch of barely read books I need to return to the library, I had high hopes, but only one, held my interest, so I only made it through max of three chapters for any of the ones going back and then I'm making a stop at the pharmacy;  this will fill part my day.  That is if I can get my bones warm enough to get going.  

Hope you all have a lovely day.  And like GXP, I'm going to try my best to stay out of trouble, maybe not offer my opinion on anything more the rest of the day.  I already have a headache.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

April, did you manage to stay out of mischief yesterday? And did you return those books to the library and get some that show more promise?

I cleaned a house today that usually takes three hours. Today? More than five! It only gets done once every four weeks, and the kids are awfully messy, but sheesh! Today it was really over the top, and I'm bushed!


----------



## ronaldj

this was a reading old comic book and kicking around the house day.....just a wonderful time for Supergirl and me


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Sounds like a fun thing to do, ronaldj. How's your weather?


----------



## rkunsaw

I got my semi-annual haircut this afternoon and the went shopping at wally world, the feed store and the health food store.


----------



## jujube

Well, like I do just about every Wednesday and Thursday, I had the inestimable pleasure of watching "Frozen" for the umpteenth time.  The joys of babysitting a toddler who has a serious jones for "Frozen".  I wish I could "Let it Go", but I'd have to get a brainwashing first.....


----------



## Pam

I can relate to that, jujube!  Youngest granddaughter is into all things 'Frozen'.


----------



## Bee

I have bought a dress from Frozen for great grandaughters 6th birthday on Sunday.


----------



## Pam

Oh, she'll love that! 

No grandchildren today so I think I'll be having a stroll into town this morning, browse around the shops then an afternoon of doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I wonder how much "Frozen" stuff will be on lists for Santa in Buffalo? LOL

It's so "warm" this morning that I drank my first cup of coffee on the patio. 39F. Positively tropical.

Agenda? I don't have to work this morning so I have no agenda!


----------



## Just plain me

I have had several things going on. But my PC had a virus and I spent 3 days working to get it off. Oh for the days I could afford to take it to the shop to have it fixed.  Then a friend is seriously ill in the hospital. But praise The Lord she is better! I was supposed to pickup my grandchild and take him to the Dr. yesterday after swim practice and forgot. Of course he is 15 and wasn't ready when I did pick him up. His Mom usually calls to remind me but since I never forget she decided not to until he wasn't at the Drs. office 5 minutes before his appt. My brain is getting foggier all the time. I have a Drs. appt. today.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Okay, JPM...don't forget your appointment today


----------



## QuickSilver

I'm going to the dentist to get my stitches removed..  Things are improving.. still hurt a little and cannot chew hard things.. but it's not bad.. I still have trouble pronouncing certain letters... S is a real problem..  but people say that is getting better too.

NOW the biggie!!    Off to the SS office to start my benefits!!!!!   I turn 66 in January so my first check will be in February.. so I need to get that in the works. now.    I've worked a long time..  I will continue to work for a few more years, but decided to start it up now.


----------



## JustBonee

Pretty quiet day for me.  Probably will do some housecleaning,  and get ready to go traveling to my oldest daughter's home out in the country later in the week @ Thanksgiving time.
We are supposed to have heavy rain storms coming tomorrow.  They are saying some places may get hail or tornados .. so will be on the lookout for that.


----------



## JustBonee

QuickSilver said:


> ...
> 
> NOW the biggie!!    Off to the SS office to start my benefits!!!!! ......



Good Luck with that process .... it is an event in itself!


----------



## ronaldj

tuff day ahead, fill the bird feeders, bring in a little wood read a comic book or two and then off to the hardware to lean on the counter and talk to people with broken thing a ma jigs...


----------



## Meanderer

QuickSilver said:


> I'm going to the dentist to get my stitches removed..  Things are improving.. still hurt a little and cannot chew hard things.. but it's not bad.. I still have trouble pronouncing certain letters... S is a real problem..  but people say that is getting better too.
> 
> NOW the biggie!!    Off to the SS office to start my benefits!!!!!   I turn 66 in January so my first check will be in February.. so I need to get that in the works. now.    I've worked a long time..  I will continue to work for a few more years, but decided to start it up now.



Sure sorry!  Seems soft sugary sweets satisfy.  Social Security sure sweet spot!


----------



## QuickSilver

Bonnie said:


> Good Luck with that process .... it is an event in itself!



Thanks!!   Wine tonight!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Not on my agenda as the day is ending now.  But hub and I took daughter to Glasgow yesterday and we spent the night.  Saw a movie yesterday 'The Imitation Game', did some shopping, some nice meals out, looked at all the xmas lights in the city centre.  Today we saw the latest Hunger Games film. Enjoyed ourselves.  It was chilly out but dry.  Daughter turned 24 on Monday, hubby is 66 today.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I didn't have an agenda yesterday when I posted, but DS called and wanted to exchange a jacket that he bought last week and also buy a top coat. So what the heck...I drove down and took him shopping. He doesn't have a car because he lives in an area where he usually doesn't need one. Yesterday he needed transpo...that's me

Today I'm going to DGS's basketball game at noon, then home to tidy up. Don't have an agenda any farther out than that.

Hope y'all have a great Saturday. After all, when we're retired, every day is Saturday, right?


----------



## ronaldj

spending the day with wife's sisters, brother out to lunch and shopping at the Birch Run mall.....


----------



## Ameriscot

Going to friends' house for a dinner party.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Went Christmas shopping for a couple hours looking for Star Wars stuff and a few DVD's that we want. Went to the Disney Store at the mall and wife bought me a small Darth Vader Ti Fighter (one he flew at the end of the movie, A New Hope). Went to Fry's music and got the DVD Saturday Night Fever. Other things will have to wait til Black Friday or order online on Cyber Monday. 

Yes, if we see anything of interest in the newspaper on Thursday morning, we will go out that night (Black Friday) shopping. May even go out during the day on that Friday. Traffic and lots of people.........don't bother us. Besides that, I have a Handicap Placard.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lovely day here.  Enjoyed dinner at our friends' house last night and met a couple of new neighbours that were invited as well.  Going to the local pub with our friends for Sunday roast this afternoon.  Pre-holiday weight loss has stalled with the overnight stay in Glasgow and birthday meals, then last night...


----------



## Pappy

7:10 AM here. Cloudy and warm, 74 degrees. Getting ready for our Sunday morning get together at Izzys diner. Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

A rainy day in Georgia. The tidying up that I was going to do yesterday will get done today. Also making brandied cranberries and do-ahead mashed potatoes for dinner on Thursday.


----------



## Vivjen

Raining here.....again!
so....overseas Christmas cards, tick; casserole made for this evening; and most of next week, judging by it's size; tick, windows cleaned indoors, tick, did I hear that there was an old Colombo on this afternoon? Good enough...


----------



## Vivjen

A Colombo guest-starring Johnny Cash too!


----------



## Lee

a celebration day.....woo hoo....I won 5 bucks on the lottery.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Vivjen said:


> A Colombo guest-starring Johnny Cash too!



Lucky you! I loved Colombo. Loved Colombo almost as much as Johnny Cash. I was a Johnny Cash fan long before he hit the really big time.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Missed your news about the lottery, Lee. Congratulations...now don't go frittering it all away on foolish pleasures! BTW, how much did it cost you to win that $5? LOL


----------



## Lon

Well it's a cold Sunday morning and I am off to play a couple hours of Pentanque and then a late breky at the Pancake House and then home to watch a San Francisco 49er football game. then maybe a nap and then? Who knows


----------



## Raven

Taking it easy is on my agenda for today.
Going to have light easy meals with as few dishes to wash as possible.


----------



## crochet lady

Raining and cool here. Supposed to last all day and night. Still in pajamas! We had a late fruit smoothie breakfast and will piddle around the house rest of day. Dug some homemade chilli out of the freezer for supper. I will straighten my sewing room and husband is on the treadmill now and will probably watch old cowboy movies later on.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunny but cold here. Met up with friends yesterday at our local pub.  Had a roast duck dinner.  Yum!  

Been to the gym today, had lunch and about to do my home exercise routine (muscles).  Last workout before our trip.  Hubby is taking daughter back to the island today.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm off to work, then some errands, home to get my stuff together to take to dog sitting gig. I'll be there all week until either Saturday evening or Sunday evening. It's going to be a long week before I get to sleep in my own bed again


----------



## Lee

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Missed your news about the lottery, Lee. Congratulations...now don't go frittering it all away on foolish pleasures! BTW, how much did it cost you to win that $5? LOL



cost me $2 to win $5 .....and I promptly bought another ticket 

going to Dollarama today to spend the remaining $3


----------



## ronaldj

raining and cool....a little yard work but first ...Hardware-man emerges from his lair.....


----------



## Jackie22

The sun is shinning here and the leaves are falling.  I try to mulch a lot of them with the lawn mower, but still have to rake more than I want.


----------



## QuickSilver

Rainy this morning... snow expected this afternoon.. ah.... the joys of having 4 seasons to enjoy.


----------



## Jackie22

I just read that some in Buffalo NY are evacuating due to flooding from the melting snow....those people can't get a break.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Today's client cancelled because his wife's family showed up at the door at 10 last night for the Thanksgiving weekend. Unannounced. _Surrrrrr-prize! _They are notorious for surprise visits to everyone in the family. Really? They keep doing it because they keep getting away with it. Really? It didn't occur to them that there might already be plans in place for Thanksgiving?

It gives me the day here with *my* dogs, and that's fine with me...but it sure plays hell with my checkbook balance. Grrrr.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Vacuuming the apartment and getting some Star Wars pictures ready to frame..........they came from a Star Wars calendar my wife bought me for Christmas last year. I also have to start making my yearly "event" sheet, showing what we did the year before. I get the info from the calendar we write the events on. Also have to start scanning more old photos my wife has. I scan them, put them on a USB Flash Drive and then send them to family members who are in the photos. She has a few plastic storage bins full of old photos, so we call it "downsizing". Already have a USB Flash Drive with some on it.


----------



## Ameriscot

Serious housework today so we can come back to a clean house.  Finished packing.  Took rubbish to friend's house and remaining food (not much). Skyped sister in US. Hubby unhooked battery in the car and put it in the garage.  Tomorrow, turn off water, adjust heat, turn off electrical outlets, turn on light timers.


----------



## Vivjen

Enjoy; Ameriscot. Happy Christmas!


----------



## Twixie

Ameriscot said:


> Serious housework today so we can come back to a clean house.  Finished packing.  Took rubbish to friend's house and remaining food (not much). Skyped sister in US. Hubby unhooked battery in the car and put it in the garage.  Tomorrow, turn off water, adjust heat, turn off electrical outlets, turn on light timers.



I bet you are so excited..what time do you fly..but above all, will you still be in touch with us and send us some fab pics?..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Sounds to me like Ameriscot has already colored herself _gone_! LOL


----------



## Ameriscot

Vivjen said:


> Enjoy; Ameriscot. Happy Christmas!



Thanks!  Same to you!


----------



## Ameriscot

Twixie said:


> I bet you are so excited..what time do you fly..but above all, will you still be in touch with us and send us some fab pics?..



We spend tomorrow night in Glasgow at a hotel so we don't have to worry about catching an early ferry, or worse, the ferries being cancelled.  Makes it easy. Airport bus from a stop near hotel - flight at 1 pm.  

I would go through very serious withdrawal without the internet.  Yes, I'll be in touch.  Our bungalow will have free wifi, I'll get a sim card and data package for my phone.  So I can upload beach photos directly from the beach.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Sounds to me like Ameriscot has already colored herself _gone_! LOL



Not yet!    I will only be out of touch while on the airplanes, otherwise I'll be able use the internet.


----------



## jujube

Have a great time, Ameriscot!


----------



## Twixie

Ameriscot said:


> We spend tomorrow night in Glasgow at a hotel so we don't have to worry about catching an early ferry, or worse, the ferries being cancelled.  Makes it easy. Airport bus from a stop near hotel - flight at 1 pm.
> 
> I would go through very serious withdrawal without the internet.  Yes, I'll be in touch.  Our bungalow will have free wifi, I'll get a sim card and data package for my phone.  So I can upload beach photos directly from the beach.



Have a really good hol Ameriscot..XXX


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> Have a great time, Ameriscot!



Thank you!


----------



## Ameriscot

Twixie said:


> Have a really good hol Ameriscot..XXX



Cheers!


----------



## Pam

Enjoy your hoiliday. Look forward to seeing some photographs.


----------



## Ameriscot

Pam said:


> Enjoy your hoiliday. Look forward to seeing some photographs.



Thanks! Will be posting some.


----------



## Ameriscot

Check for passport 4 or 5 times.  Triple check for all airline and hotel paperwork.  Triple check that I have only the debit cards I'll be using.  Triple check that electrical outlets turned off.  

Waiting for friend to pick us up and take us to the ferry, then catching the train into Glasgow.  Lunch, hotel, maybe a movie.


----------



## QuickSilver

What I intended to be a rather small and non-hectic Thanksgiving is turning into a hassle.  Hubby took a night shift last night so he slept all evening which limited the amount of cleaning and preparation that could be done.  Everything... cooking, cleaning and decorating are now scheduled for tonight.   Thanksgiving itself will be ok, but all the clean-up will have to be done before bed.... because I work Friday, and hubby took a day shift..   This means I have to figure out what to do with the pets and their potty breaks... meaning I will have to depend on my son to let them out during the day... which in and of itself can be iffy..   bleh..


----------



## Jackie22

I am going to my son's for Thanksgiving, today I'm cooking candied sweet potatoes, buttermilk pie and a celery/apple salad to contribute to dinner.


----------



## Pappy

Not much this morning. At 3:30, I have a vision test and exam by doctor for my suspected glaucoma. Should know more later.
Tomorrow we will be going out for our Thanksgiving dinner. Family is nowhere near us, so we treat ourselves to a nice meal out. Have a great day all.


----------



## AprilT

Wishing you all save travels, Pappy good luck with the eye exam, hope all goes well.  In a little bit, I'm headed out to see the cardiologist for a stress test, they said be prepared to spend a few hours.  I'm dying for some tea, but, can't have any caffein nor decaf tea, but I can water and ginger ale for the time being.  I better go back and read the paper work and make sure on that ginger ale.  LOL.

Anyway, hope you all have a great day.  I really should be getting a move on it before I lose track of time and miss my bus.


----------



## ronaldj

finished the Christmas light I started two weeks ago, did other odds and sods now off to the comic shop with grandson


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Worked my fingers to the bone today, stopped by home to bake pumpkin pie for dinner tomorrow, back to my dogs' house. Bright and early in the morning, I have to go home again to put Mr. Turkey in the oven. When I left this afternoon, DGD was making an apple pie to bake tonight so that DD's oven and mine with both be available for all the rest of the baking/roasting that needs to be done tomorrow. 

I'm bushed...in advance!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

The usual Thanksgiving madness is on my agenda for today.

Pappy how did you eye doctor visit turn out? April when will you hear about your stress test?

Ameriscot is off on her adventure at last. Let's hope she didn't forget her list. LOL


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> The usual Thanksgiving madness is on my agenda for today.
> 
> Pappy how did you eye doctor visit turn out? April when will you hear about your stress test?
> 
> Ameriscot is off on her adventure at last. Let's hope she didn't forget her list. LOL



About to board the first flight. Forgot nothing. I hope.


----------



## Pappy

Ameriscot said:


> About to board the first flight. Forgot nothing. I hope.



Wont know how test came out until next visit. This test was called a field vision test. Only took about 10 minutes. Good flight, enjoy.


----------



## AprilT

Oh, thank you my appointment at the cardiologist went ok, I should get the results back soon, thanks for asking.  Hope you all have a great holiday.


----------



## Ameriscot

Good morning/afternoon.  1pm in Dubai. Enjoyed our night and morning in the airport hotel. Well worth the £££. Flight to Bangkok soon where we'll stay 3 nights then on to our island bungalow. Forecast for Bangkok is 36c/96f and thunderstorms.  Ugh. Island will be cooler with sea breezes.   Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving.


----------



## hollydolly

Glad to hear you had a good trip and first night AS...have a safe journey to Bangkok 


Day off for me today but..it's 9am I've been up since 6am but I'm so tired from the this week's exhausting work, I feel like I could go back to bed. 

Roll on mid december when I have some annual leave..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Sunny and cold today and I'm off to work in a little while, then home for a turkey sandwich and a piece of pie, back here to my dogs' house. Only one more night until I can sleep in my own bed. Yay.


----------



## Jackie22

Today, I think I'll drag out the Christmas decorations and start that annual task.


----------



## Vivjen

I have that pencilled in for next w/e, Jackie; I will be watching my neighbours closely this w/e!


----------



## QuickSilver

work and left overs


----------



## rkunsaw

Had SPP for breakfast. We'll have the TLOs this afternoon. Later I plan to put a layer of CM on top of the PM I put in the RBs yesterday. If I have time I'll hook  up the CR And clean the leaves from the yard.


----------



## Vivjen




----------



## Twixie

Horrible experience this morning coming back from taking my partner to work..town was gridlocked...so I sat patiently in the queue..waiting to go over the harbour bridge which lifts up to allow large ships to pass..I was waiting to go over it..(very tight)...and I thought my eyes were playing tricks..steam was billowing out from under my bonnet..when I went to have a look...brown rusty water was gushing from underneath...Then the bells and lights starting flashing to declare that the bridge was about to lift..I was stuck half way across..

Luckily..2 guys got out to help me push it over..

I was sweating like a pig at the butchers!!

So enough excitement for one day...thank you very much!!..:hororr:


----------



## Meanderer

rkunsaw said:


> Had SPP for breakfast. We'll have the TLOs this afternoon. Later I plan to put a layer of CM on top of the PM I put in the RBs yesterday. If I have time I'll hook  up the CR And clean the leaves from the yard.


Sounds good Larry! Initially speaking...your plans are OK!  I couldn't make up my mind...but decided on waffles!


----------



## Raven

Leaving shortly to go to the optometrist for my yearly check up.
Might do some shopping after.
Cloudy and cold today.  Brrrrr


----------



## jujube

Twixie said:


> Horrible experience this morning coming back from taking my partner to work..town was gridlocked...so I sat patiently in the queue..waiting to go over the harbour bridge which lifts up to allow large ships to pass..I was waiting to go over it..(very tight)...and I thought my eyes were playing tricks..steam was billowing out from under my bonnet..when I went to have a look...brown rusty water was gushing from underneath...Then the bells and lights starting flashing to declare that the bridge was about to lift..I was stuck half way across..
> 
> Luckily..2 guys got out to help me push it over..
> 
> I was sweating like a pig at the butchers!!
> 
> So enough excitement for one day...thank you very much!!..:hororr:



YIKES!  I'm always afraid I'm going to break down somewhere awful like that.  Yes, I'd say you've had your excitement for the day.


----------



## jujube

After looking at videos and pictures of the fights at the Black Friday sales, I plan on spending some time patting myself on the back for having my Christmas shopping done, done, done by last week.  We only buy for the kids anymore.  I got the little 'uns presents, something small for my Spousal Equivalent and a gift card for my mom and that was it.  Christmas cards are addressed; all I need is a trip to the post office for Christmas stamps.


----------



## Ameriscot

In Bangkok for a couple of days. Just got sim card with Internet.  Slow day today. Swimming pool and gym.  Tomorrow temples, palace and museum tomorrow.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. Ameriscot, don't forget pictures! We want to see pictures, k?

Today I'll clean my dogs' house so that their people will come home to the place all sparkled up. I don't know yet whether they'll be home tonight or tomorrow. It would be nice to sleep in my own bed tonight, but if they don't get back until tomorrow, I get paid more


----------



## Pappy

Seems so all we do is get groceries. Off to Aldis again for goodies. I have a feeling it's going to be crowded.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Pappy, gotta wonder how it's possible to need more groceries two days after Thanksgiving!


----------



## Pappy

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Pappy, gotta wonder how it's possible to need more groceries two days after Thanksgiving!



There is the two of us and we ate out on Thanksgiving. Still need to fill the old cupboards. :sentimental:


----------



## ronaldj

have to work at the hardware today, this is the second of this weeks two days and tomorrow is the first of next weeks two days...just cannot seam to pull the plug on not working ...yet


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Good morning. Ameriscot, don't forget pictures! We want to see pictures, k?
> 
> Today I'll clean my dogs' house so that their people will come home to the place all sparkled up. I don't know yet whether they'll be home tonight or tomorrow. It would be nice to sleep in my own bed tonight, but if they don't get back until tomorrow, I get paid more



Will upload ftom my laptop when we get to the island Monday.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Woohoo! My peeps are coming back tonight so I get to go home!


----------



## Vivjen

Just got in from a party....coffee and bed I feel.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

My goodness, Vivjen! You certainly have an active social life


----------



## jujube

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Woohoo! My peeps are coming back tonight so I get to go home!



I know how you feel.  I house/dog sit frequently for my sister, up to two weeks at a time.  One of her dogs is the Devil Incarnate, so I'm ALWAYS ready to go home.  I'm usually DESPERATE to go home. 

Typical day in the life of the Debbil Dog:

I want out.
I want back in.

I want out.
I want back in.

You really didn't like those shoes, did you?

I know I indicated that I wanted out, but now that you're here at the door, I've decided I don't want to go out.

Yes, I've been barking at the door for three minutes but I really don't want to come in.  Just wanted to see if you were awake. 

You know, your slippers actually look better with the toes torn off.  Big improvement.  

I want out.....oh, changed my mind.

I want in.  And then I'm going to want out again in two minutes.

Hey, look, I learned how to open the refrigerator door!!!  Don't you like what I've done to the kitchen?

I want out....oops, too late.  I've already peed in the hall.

Yeah, I figured you really didn't want THOSE shoes, either.

There's someone at the end of the driveway!  It's the mailman!  He's here to kill us!  I'm going to bark wildly until he goes away!

There's someone walking their dog down the street! They're here to kill us! If I bark for five minutes, they will go away!  See, I saved you.

There's someone throwing a newspaper in the driveway!  It's the paperboy!  He's here to kill us!  I'll protect you by tearing the screen and barking at him!

Why, yes indeed, I DO have your underwear hanging from my muzzle...  Have I been in your room?  Who me?  

Hey, it's snowing!  OK, actually it's that cushion that used to be on the couch, but it LOOKS like snow.  Isn't it fun? You don't have to thank me, really you don't.

I want out at midnight so I can bark like an flaming idiot at absolutely nothing and wake up the neighbors.  And, no, I'm not planning on coming in unless you come out and lure me with a nice tasty dog bone.  Oh, you just stepped in a pile of something disgusting at the bottom of the steps?  Well, you should have been watching where you were walking, knowwhatimean?

Oh, THOSE shoes?  I have absolutely no idea how they got in that condition.  You really should take better care of your things.

The phone is ringing.  Someone is calling to make an appointment to come over and kill us.  I will bark at it until it stops ringing.  If it rings again, I will chew it to pieces. 

That pile of plastic pieces?  Oh, just the television remote.  You can get up and change the channel manually.....you need the exercise, if you don't mind me saying.

Hey, it's six a.m., the sun is shining.  Did I wake you?  Oh, sorry.  Well, now that you're awake, how about breakfast and a walk?  Oh, THOSE shoes?  

(AND PEOPLE WONDER WHY I DON'T HAVE A DOG...)


----------



## rkunsaw

Finished filling the raised beds yesterday. I plan to chop and pick up leaves today. I will cover the rest of the garden with a thick layer and the rest I will put in a pile to be added to the compost.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Jujube, that's too funny! Thank heaven that my dogs don't subscribe to the list I miss them, but I get to see them every Friday so it's all good.

Today is clean-up-the-hovel day here. I think DD is probably putting up her Christmas tree. When I was a kid the tree went up the Sunday before Christmas, or if Christmas fell on a weekend, it went up about mid-week, and came down on January 6. As I was driving home last night, there were lots of houses with trees in the front window and there were yards in full Christmas regalia. Um, no.


----------



## QuickSilver

Hubby and I are going to see this movie today!  I have been waiting for weeks for it to come to a theatre near us.. I'm so looking forward to it.   Then some Christmas shopping, and home to put up our tree!   Having the last of the Turkey for dinner.  I found a Turkey Curry recipe...


----------



## oldman

Great movie in my book.


----------



## crochet lady

Think I'm going to buy yarn; there are good coupons in the paper today. We may take a walk at an area we haven't been to before; it's in the sun and it's supposed to be 61 degrees today! May also take a drive to a library I'm not familiar with because there is a crochet group scheduled to meet there soon. Not exciting, but it is too warm to sit inside.


----------



## QuickSilver

Vivjen said:


> Just got in from a party....coffee and bed I feel.




HOW do you drink coffee and then go to bed?


----------



## QuickSilver

oldman said:


> Great movie in my book.



Have you seen it?   I'm excited to be going today.  They have advertized it for weeks, but it was only playing a 3 theaters and none near me.  NOW it's at a theater we go to regularly.  Sounds like it's going to be wonderful.


----------



## Vivjen

Always do, QS.....tried sleeping with and without, and it makes no difference at all; and I like my coffee!
went to bed about 1.30, and have finished the cleaning today; so all good.
hope everybody is having a good, relaxing Sunday.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

My agenda for today is the same as it will be all week...tough! Big houses today, tomorrow and Wednesday. A much-needed day off on Thursday.

It's going to be warm and sunny again. Yay! I love warm and sunny.


----------



## Ameriscot

Arrived in Koh Samui today. Finally all unpacked. Kitchen utensils etc are a bit sparse. So big shopping trip tomorrow. Then finally some beach time. WiFi is fast here!  Good Thai dinner!


----------



## Vivjen

Sounds great, Ameriscot....enjoy!


----------



## Melody1948

I am going to do my housework as soon as I have this coffee.....my kitchen is a disaster and my bed tossed all their sheet on the floor and demanded I change them.....


----------



## ronaldj

putting up Christmas decoration...tree and such....


----------



## jujube

I went and threw a tantrum at one of my banks today.  It was very satisfying, I must say.  I may have to throw more of them.....


----------



## Meanderer

Good evening all!  It was a different kind of day!  I bought a tub of cookie dough from a neighbor boy, whose school was having a fundraiser.  This afternoon, I made 5 dozen chocolate, w/chocolate chips & nuts cookies!  Made it through OK and even managed to clean up my mess....pass the cookies! My Wife had a chuckle!


----------



## Pappy

Also put up tree and some decorations. More to follow.:sentimental:


----------



## Just plain me

Haven't visted the forum often lately. The only thing I have to report is on Thanksgiving I met my 8 month old, beautiful, only gr-grandchild, She is a girl and I could go on and on about how wonderful she is, but I think we all know that when we have children, grandchildren and now the thrill of a gr-granddaughter. I never thought I would have. As my oldest 3 grandchildren either don't want children, or are not ready yet!


----------



## Ameriscot

Vivjen said:


> Sounds great, Ameriscot....enjoy!



Thanks!

Decided we need to rent a car so will do so shortly.  Need to go shopping and stock the kitchen.  Also need to get some serious ant killer!!  Maybe then some beach time!


----------



## rkunsaw

Wife's going to dr's to get her blood work done this morning. This afternoon I'm taking my truck in for a new battery and a new set of tires.


----------



## Raven

I'm going to address the few Christmas cards I send and wrap a few gifts.
Will put up our small artificial tree next week.
My husband will put the outside lights up but we won't turn them on for a week or so.


----------



## oldman

I have to make hotel reservations in New Jersey for Saturday night. We have tickets down there for a Doo Wop Concert. Gee, I hope that I can get a nice room at a decent price. I waited too long, like always.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Another big house today. I expect to be tired when I get home


----------



## Meanderer

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Another big house today. I expect to be tired when I get home


...headin' for the Big House are ye?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Sometimes that's what it feels like!


----------



## Jackie22

Nothing much going on here today, I'll probably work on Christmas.

It's cold baby..


----------



## ronaldj

finish the tree.....but we need a new angel....so we are off to Bronner's Christmas store


----------



## Ameriscot

ronaldj said:


> finish the tree.....but we need a new angel....so we are off to Bronner's Christmas store



Don't forget to stop in for a Zehnder's chicken dinner.


----------



## Pappy

A little dismal here but nice and warm. Not much going on today but need to finish the decorating.


----------



## jujube

ronaldj said:


> finish the tree.....but we need a new angel....so we are off to Bronner's Christmas store



We used to take a trip to Frankenmuth every year just for the fun of going to Bronners and the good food.  That's one of the very few things I miss about Michigan.


----------



## Lon

We are getting some much needed rain here that will last through the week. It's windy, cold, overcast and not a nice time to be out and about so I guess I will read, nap, get on the computer and answer some e mails, maybe watch a DVD this afternoon or evening. I'll whip up a beef stir fry for my dinner.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

jujube said:


> We used to take a trip to Frankenmuth every year just for the fun of going to Bronners and the good food.  That's one of the very few things I miss about Michigan.



I loved going to Bronner's any time of year. But...don't you miss the Northern Lights? I long to see them again


----------



## ronaldj

we live only a few miles from Frankenmuth we go there once or twice a month


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> We used to take a trip to Frankenmuth every year just for the fun of going to Bronners and the good food.  That's one of the very few things I miss about Michigan.



We usually go on our annual trips to Michigan. Nice going with grandkids.


----------



## Ameriscot

Today's agenda: Got up at 6.20 and walked the 1 km to the fitness centre. Thought it would take longer to walk to so will leave later on Friday since it doesn't open till 7.

Maybe some more shopping and a trip to the open air fresh food market. Usual dinner out. Thai food, of course. 

Getting some rain as we are at the tail end of rainy season.  Maybe beach or pool.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Today's house is as big as all outdoors and usually takes about six hours. When he finishes the upstairs, I guess I'll have to quit because there's no way on God's green earth I can clean two more bedrooms, two more bathrooms, a kitchenette and a media room...unless I spend the night and finish the next day!

Warm here again this morning but not supposed to be quite as warm this afternoon as it has been. That's fine. 70F is warm enough for December.


----------



## Lee

Working on a project I started awhile back. Sold my kitchen set and bought an antique one for refinishing. And if I don't get around to finishing it then we'll be having Christmas Dinner on the floor Oriental style with cushions.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

That might not be a bad idea, Lee. Use a paper cloth, disposable containers for the food and disposable plates and glasses for food and drink. When you're all done, just pick up the cloth and all and dump it in the trash. Not quite as festive as Christmas dinner served at table, but efficient and easy


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

So. Remember maybe a couple of weeks ago I said I was going to clean up my hovel? Then I said so again. And again. Well. Today I'm going to clean up my hovel. It has finally gotten so bad that my light-colored carpet looks like beige and black tweed from Tucker's fur. And I can draw pictures in the dust on my bookcases. Time to clean since I'm not working today. Cleaning should take about an hour (I told you it's small!). After that I have no agenda.


----------



## Pappy

Waiting to watch the Orion launch which has been delayed again. We can see it from our driveway although I am some distance from the cape. Other then that, we are going to visit some friends who just bought a condo in Melbourne Beach.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Got the old homestead (!) cleaned up. That's a relief, and it smells better now, too.

Then I drove my skinny little butt over to Advance Auto Parts where they have a hand-held gizmo that they can connect to your horse and buggy to tell where it's got hiccups. It will tell you that, but not diagnose. Oh, well, it's a start. Yes. She's mis-firing. I decided that I'd start with the least expensive possible fix...$5 for a fuel additive that *should* do a lick and a promise on fuel line and injectors. Parts dude said if that's all that's wrong, the engine light should go out in about 50-75 miles. Next possibility is new plugs, but since my last complete tuneup, I've only put on 18,000 miles, and that was two years ago. Guess we'll see.

And I found a neighbor who wants her house cleaned on Tuesday. Six hours, maybe seven. Yay. Now if the neighbor who's hosting the HOA meeting on the 18th will just decide she wants me on the 16th, I'll breathe a little easier. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ronaldj

apparently there is too much on my agenda these days......I work two days a week at a local hardware and when I got my schedule the   two nights are nights I have other things  going on....checking with fellow workers about trading ...Monday can trade nights for days ok...but Thursday I have play practice at night and granddaughters Christmas program at her school in the morning....no cannot work Tuesday night township board meeting, Friday no can work going to wife's sisters to make cookies and go to comic shop....
Saturday night is performance Ok will trade Thursday night for Saturday days...only we clean our church on Saturdays during the day...this being retired is busy...


----------



## Ameriscot

I have already been to the fitness centre. Had breakfast. Went for a swim in the pool.

Heading out soon to visit some temples and a huge outdoor market.


----------



## Lee

The hours I keep  Been up since a little after 3 and that's am not pm. Doing laundry and visiting here for a bit then off to an odd job at 7.

And Georgia....I did get that kitchen set done finally....now to just keep two curious kitties off of it till dry.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, boys and girls. After a day to rest, I'm off to work this morning and running a bit behind. My kitty made me sleep too long.

Glad the kitchen set is done, Lee. My experience with furry people is that there's no way on God's green earth to keep them off pretty much anything!


----------



## Jackie22

I've had one cup of coffee and watched the Orion launch, which was amazing.

Today's agenda involves leaves.....lots of leaves.


----------



## Pappy

Had to watch the launch on TV as it was to overcast to see from my driveway. Now much planned for today. Maybe coffee and donut at coffee shop.


----------



## QuickSilver

We are going out to our other house for the weekend..  Planning on putting up plastic in the windows and winterizing.. We may not get back out there for a month or two depending on the weather..


----------



## rkunsaw

"sposed to be another rainy day. Hope to get the mower back from the shop today. I still have tons of leaves to chop and suck up butwill have to wait 'til things dry out. I'll probably spend some time reading.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Continuing to put up Christmas décor. Last thing to put on our tree is Tinsel........really makes a Christmas tree stand out! But, right now......it's Breakfast time!


----------



## Jackie22

....more leaves and a movie this afternoon, such excitement..... :coffeelaugh:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

We all sure do seem to live life in the fast lane, done we?

I read this morning and forgot to post. Duh. What was on my agenda was to get a prescription refilled and drive down to visit with DS. Did both and home already.

It rained pitchforks and hammer handles each time I had to get out of the car or get back in it; while I was driving, it didn't rain. That must be one of Murphy's infamous laws.


----------



## jujube

Christmas parade this morning; Thai lunch followed.  Family drama I'm trying to get my mind around probably for the rest of my life.....I have relatives that prove that money doesn't bring happiness.  Got to drive a Maserati ...... well, to the end of the driveway and back.  No way was I taking that thing out in traffic.


----------



## Davey Jones

Christman shopping alone,back home for a nap,Christmas shopping at the mall with the 16 year old "Papa got sit on the bench while I get your gifts",allmost back home till she forgot something,another nap,take the 8 year out to Christmas shopping get something for his Dad and sister,"for your Dad? are you outta your mind,that cost $199.00", back to nap and wondering where the hell all my money went,I swear I had $260 bucks in my pocket this morning..... going back to the bank for more cash.


----------



## ronaldj

cleaned our church this morning and this afternoon caught up on the walking dead....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Count your blessings, Davey. I could go back to the bank for more cash, but it wouldn't do me any good. I have either $2.39 or $2.40. I don't know which because I don't do numbers. Anyway, it's less than $5. And I wouldn't have gone to the mall anyway...cash in my pocket amounts to $15!

See how lucky you are?


----------



## Ameriscot

No plans. Go swimming. Go for a drive. Eat.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

OMG, Ameriscot! Take it easy. Don't overdo. It's supposed to be a vacation.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> OMG, Ameriscot! Take it easy. Don't overdo. It's supposed to be a vacation.



LOL!  Anyway hubby took me on a hike to some waterfalls. Steep, hot, rugged. So I rewarded myself with a caramel frappe with whipped cream at our favourite coffee bar.


----------



## hollydolly

HA..AS your hubby looks like he's thinking..''Wow, is she really gonna drink all that''? 


I'm off to Edmonton (London) to the Madhouse that call itself Ikea...*yikes*..I must be nuts


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> HA..AS your hubby looks like he's thinking..''Wow, is she really gonna drink all that''?
> 
> 
> I'm off to Edmonton (London) to the Madhouse that call itself Ikea...*yikes*..I must be nuts



Haha. He knows I can. Half ice cream.


----------



## Vivjen

Son and granddaughter visiting today; lunch, Christmas decorations, and apparently we are going out to buy curtains and poles!
mothers can be useful....


----------



## rkunsaw

Got the mower from the shop yesterday. Will be chopping and sucking leaves this afternoon.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm still gathering my wits. When I have, I'll think about my agenda.


----------



## Lee

Going to phone a friend out of town today, she recently got in touch after a fallout we had and thinks it's time we mend fences.

And then a trip to the mall with a friend today.....but I'll just be tagging along window shopping


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Mending fences is a good thing


----------



## Ameriscot

Yes, mending fences is a good thing.

Monday here in Thailand. Went to the gym at 7am. Breakfast. Going shopping soon and for our daily stop at the coffee bar. No ice cream drinks today. Maybe iced coffee. Mailing postcards today to US, UK and France.


----------



## Lee

Hospital appointment for hubby today to prep for surgery tomorrow. Can't understand why they bring you in 3 times for one surgery.

And then a stock up trip for groceries as I don't drive and he will be laid up. Going to get my exercise fetching and carrying 

hmmmm....maybe that will get me out of my daily walk.


----------



## hollydolly

Yesterday I went to Ikea, and put my back out lifting heavy items into the car, it was agonising driving home. At 8pm just as I'd taken heavy PK's and was thinking of heading to bed to get some respite, the phone rang and it was my daughter who lives in Spain saying she'd just got off the plane at Gatwick airport ( which is a 3 hour drive away)...total surprise visit to the Uk for a 2 day seminar which had been sprung on her at the last minute and did I want to jump in the car and meet her half way for dinner b/c it would be the only chance she'd get to visit with me before next spring...and it broke my heart because there's no way I could go ..

I explained what had happened, and she was very sympathetic and apologised for being unable to let me know in advance, but due to flight delays she didn't want to call me from Spain and get my hopes up, when she was unsure if she'd get into the Uk before midnight..so it looks like I've missed spending a little bit of time with my daughter before Christmas.

She did say that if she gets any meetings cancelled tomorrow, she will try and get over to see me if only for an hour, but it's unlikely because her seminars are 3 hours drive away...but fingers crossed. 

It's my own fault, I should have known better than to lift heavy weights, when I already have a problem back..such a disappointment not to get to see her


----------



## Vivjen

Quite honestly, Holly; going to IKEA was the first big mistake; but I am sorry you missed your daughter; do hope you feel a lot better soon...chin up..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Well, drat, Holly! Such a disappointment

Anyway, it's morning again. I need to navigate my way to the coffeepot!


----------



## ronaldj

coffee and computer this morning ....Hardware-man mid day and play practice tonight....so not much to do today


----------



## rkunsaw

I don't know what an IKEA is but stores around here will load heavy items for you. Of course you still have to unload them when you get home. 

Cloudy yesterday so things didn't dry out like I hoped. Maybe I can get the leaves done today.


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, hope your back gets better soon. I've lifted the wrong way and hurt my back before. 

Love IKEA. We've got lots of IKEA stuff in our house.


----------



## Raven

Holly, I do hope your back improves.  I have to be careful about lifting anything heavy too
because of osteoporosis in my lower back.
It's hard to remember that I can't do what I always could.

So sorry you couldn't meet your daughter, hope she can come to you if only for a short visit.


----------



## Jackie22

Sorry about your back, Holly, hope you get to see your daughter.

Its a foggy morning here but the sun is peeping through, nothing pressing today.


----------



## hollydolly

rkunsaw said:


> I don't know what an IKEA is but stores around here will load heavy items for you. Of course you still have to unload them when you get home.
> 
> Cloudy yesterday so things didn't dry out like I hoped. Maybe I can get the leaves done today.



Ikea is a Swedish  affordable furniture store that is popular all over Europe, and you even have some stores in the USA and Canada  but not  as many as Europe 

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/


----------



## ClassicRockr

I will have two appointments prior to my rc surgery. One is with the Ortho Surgeon and the other is with the hospital for a pre-surgery prep (lab work, mini physical). Guess it's just part of getting a surgery. 



Lee said:


> Hospital appointment for hubby today to prep for surgery tomorrow. Can't understand why they bring you in 3 times for one surgery.
> 
> And then a stock up trip for groceries as I don't drive and he will be laid up. Going to get my exercise fetching and carrying
> 
> hmmmm....maybe that will get me out of my daily walk.


----------



## Ameriscot

Nearly dinnertime in Thailand.

We wandered along a beach, stopped for a latte, swam in our pool. Skyped in-laws in Australia. Hubby has gone for a proper swim doing laps. Then dinner on the beach. Watch DVD. Drink beer. Life is hard.


----------



## Pam

Going to see my two granddaughters in the school nativity play today. :bowknot::bowknot:


----------



## Vivjen

It is find my kitchen day today.....


----------



## jujube

Same 'ol, same 'ol.  Today is babysitting day, which means getting to watch "Frozen" for the 147th time....lol.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm up. Late. Have to be at work in 20 minutes so it's a good thing that the client lives just two blocks away! That's my agenda until around 3. Then off to the post office and home. I have a feeling I'll be very glad to get home this afternoon

Y'all behave as best you can...


----------



## Pappy

Heart doctor appt. At 9:15 to get the latest scoop on the A-fib. Meeting new doctor for first time as my other doctor retired. Hope I can understand him. Then, it's off to Aldis to get groceries.


----------



## ronaldj

nothing


----------



## Sightings

Post on my blog. Volunteer at the community college. Come home and get dry!


----------



## pchrise

*After today and the storm headed this way 
This Song  *
*- I Can See Clearly Now With Lyrics   *Jimmy Cliff 

<span title="Jimmy Cliff - I Can See Clearly Now With Lyrics" class="watch-title " id="eow-title" dir="ltr">


----------



## Lon

Ho Hum       Get the car serviced this morning, lunch with step daughter, order eight Xmas presents via Amazon on line, work on Memoirs, quick nap, take long walk (3 miles), watch Judge Judy on TV for a bit, fix my stir fry dinner, watch doco on WW 2, take short walk (one mile) read novel, off to bed at 10:30 PM


----------



## Pappy

Heart doctor said things are looking good and all the numbers are looking fine. Then off to get fuel at $2.61 a gallon. Walmart next stop to get a 32GB flash drive to transfer pics. From old PC to our laptop. Next was a coffee and donut stop and then on to Aldis to get groceries. 
This afternoon, feet up and watch some Netflix.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I worked my skinny little arse off today. Yup. There's nothing left for me to sit on


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I worked my skinny little arse off today. Yup. There's nothing left for me to sit on



LOL!

Got to the fitness centre at 7am. Good workout with dumbbells and cardio.

Did a wee bit of shopping since we ran out of bananas. Don't need much as we only have breakfast and lunch here.  Going to find a new restaurant tonight so we can see a proper sunset as we are on the eastern side of the island.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ameriscot, why not just get up really early and find a restaurant for a very late dinner and watch the sunrise? LOL

After yesterday's killer job, I'm glad to be trucking off to a regular client whose house is so familiar after all these years that I can do it with ease and rest!

Happy Wednesday, y'all.


----------



## Josiah

Getting my weekly back and neck massage from a pretty young thing. Thirty minutes of complete relaxation.


----------



## kcvet

paid my tax's. what a thrill


----------



## jujube

Going to Disney World tomorrow.  Pray for me.  You may never hear from me again...


----------



## ronaldj

did our cleaning job this morning, went shopping for food after that and then watched Guardians of the Galaxy for third time


----------



## AprilT

ronaldj said:


> did our cleaning job this morning, went shopping for food after that and *then watched Guardians of the Galaxy for third time*



That was a fun movie.


----------



## Pappy

jujube said:


> Going to Disney World tomorrow.  Pray for me.  You may never hear from me again...



Never been there and have lived in Florida 15 years. Did do Sea World years ago. Good luck, jujube and I'll say a little something for you.

Had eye exam this am. Glasses don't need changing and have a little pressure but nothing serious. Got the all clear from heart doctor yesterday. My aortic anorism hasn't gotten any larger and he thinks after all these years I have no need to worry about it anymore. Will be tested every two years from now on. The A-Fib is under control with the Xarelto I'm taking. Good news all around.


----------



## NancyNGA

Good for you, Pappy!!


----------



## AprilT

jujube said:


> Going to Disney World tomorrow.  Pray for me.  You may never hear from me again...



Good for you, I so hope you enjoy your time there.

I used to live within a 20 minute drive and believe me, I would go any time my friends dad would gives us tickets or sometimes we'd just go to the nightclubs there on weekends once and a while.  For me and others I went with it was as much fun as advertised.  I wish I could walk the park as I used to it would be a trip I'd put on my list each year.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ameriscot, why not just get up really early and find a restaurant for a very late dinner and watch the sunrise? LOL
> 
> After yesterday's killer job, I'm glad to be trucking off to a regular client whose house is so familiar after all these years that I can do it with ease and rest!
> 
> Happy Wednesday, y'all.



Haha! Gym opens at 7. Sunrise is at 6.  We've been having dinner between 5 and 6 like proper senior citizens.


----------



## Ameriscot

Skyped my son and his family this morning at 8 which is 8pm Weds for them. 

A bit of wandering in the markets later. A swim. 

Had THE BEST dinner with the sunset last night!


----------



## Raven

Nothing very exciting.  Later this morning I'm going for a hair trim, then to Sears to pick up an order.
A visit to the bank and then back home.  By that time I will need a cup of tea and
a something to eat.


----------



## Pappy

Nothing all that exciting here either. Visiting nurse from United Healthcare is coming about 9 this morning. They visit once a years to check up on how you are doing, take BP, check drugs, etc.

Maybe Dennys for dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

At home waiting for the GCH service people to arrive. Twice an appointment has been made and twice they've not arrived. I've made this appointment for today and they assured me they will definitely be here,..it's an AM appointment and it's 12.30 now and not a sign of them. I'll give them till 1pm, and then an offical complaint will go in if they don't turn up.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Just another day at the "office" for me. Today's client isn't supposed to be until next week on Tuesday but is getting company on Monday and will be gone all of Christmas week. The good news is that maybe it won't be as much work as it usually is because I was just there last week on Tuesday.

Ameriscot, glad you got to see the sunset

I wonder if jujube survived Disney World...


----------



## ClassicRockr

Now that I've finished putting up the outside Christmas lights, today it's "kick-back" time for me.....well, somewhat anyway. Have a little bit of cleaning to do in our apartment. Next week will be somewhat active with my wife on vacation. That will mean breakfast and dinner out a few days, which will be very nice. Wife gets a Perm/Trim while she's off. One of her Christmas presents from both of us.


----------



## jujube

Haven't left yet, Georgia.  It's really cold this morning (for us, at least) and I'm waiting for my sister to be ready to be picked up.  She's the one who is getting us in for free.  I like free.  I don't like Disney enough to pay what they're asking to get in.


----------



## rkunsaw

> That will mean breakfast and dinner out a few days



Whenever my wife's gone I like to cook all the good things I like that I seldom get. We rarely eat out at all and I sure don't like to eat out alone.

Dang, I'm gettin' hungry, maybe I can talk her into going somewhere for a few days :lol:


----------



## Vala

Nothing planned for today except for watching for NCIS.  When I watch a series like that I break it up with something else.  Last night I watched The Percy Jackson movies.  

rkunsaw..........I don't cook anymore except for breakfast of bacon and eggs a couple of times a week.   I miss some of my home cooked meals, but not enough to cook.


----------



## Cookie

I'm stuck inside here in Toronto because of Nor'Easter' snowstorm  outside, streets nasty and clogged up - so it's laundry and some light  chores. So its Midsomer Murders on netflix and soup for lunch - sidewalks won't be clear for  easy walking til tomorrow. (if only I'd shopped yesterday). Where's my  rum!?


----------



## Ameriscot

Walked down to the fitness centre for 7am opening. Otherwise no real plans. A swim in either sea or pool. Missing our cappuccino machine at home so will likely drive to our favourite coffee bar.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

agenda for today: work
agenda for tomorrow: bake
agenda for Sunday: bake
agenda for Monday: work
agenda for Tuesday: work
agenda for Wednesday: work
agenda for Thursday: work
agenda for Friday: work

ad infinitum!


----------



## Pappy

No doctors appts. no groceries today. Just a goofing off day. Wife plays Mai Jong this afternoon so it will be a Netflix or two for me.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Jujube, was your sister ready before Disney World closed for the day?


----------



## ClassicRockr

Wife is off of work all next week, which means..........*PARTY TIME!!*


----------



## Cookie

Snow is cleared from walkways, so I'll venture out into the world before the big melt and it all turns to slush.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Wut wo...jujube hasn't posted, and she said we might never hear from her again! Maybe she was having so much fun that she stayed overnight?


----------



## kcvet

downloaded a movie called Bermuda tentacles (2014) from youtube. its burned so wife and can watch after dinner. friday night monster night


----------



## jujube

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Wut wo...jujube hasn't posted, and she said we might never hear from her again! Maybe she was having so much fun that she stayed overnight?



Nah, I lived through it.  Wasn't too crowded, so we went on a few things.   I even got the boyfriend on the Tower of Terror ride at the Disney Studios; not sure if he's ever going to forgive me or not.  The Osborne Lights at the studios were stupendous......Christmas on LSD.  I'd download some pics but for some reason my laptop isn't recognizing the camera chip.  I am SO going to get a new laptop soon.


----------



## Lee

Off to the hospital to visit hubby today and then putting up the Christmas tree, would have decorated it last night but two cats kept getting in the way so I thought I let them get used to it being there overnight. Maybe today they will ignore it.


----------



## ronaldj

work at the hardware then first performance of the play I am in tonight at our church


----------



## hollydolly

Break a leg Ronald as they say in showbiz...hope you have a fantastic first night.. 

I'm just getting ready to go to the hairdressers...it's a beutiful sunny day and the ice is just melting so I may take some winter photos while I'm out and about..


----------



## Lon

Well I got up early 6 AM, had coffee & juice & raisin toast, did my laundry, cleaned my apartment, both bathrooms, vacumed the floors, dusted & polished, steamed all the tile floors, went for my two mile walk, came back to my apartment and answered emails. I will fix dinner for a lady guest tonight and have wine & cheese prior to dinner. I am doing stuffed pork loins with mixed veggies on the side, mixed fruit with whipped cream for desert. Will probably watch a DVD with the lady friend after dinner and then send her home around 11 PM (she lives close by) Prior to the time she arrives for drinks and dinner I will get on the computer and maybe watch a bit of football on TV


----------



## Josiah

Lon said:


> Well I got up early 6 AM, had coffee & juice & raisin toast, did my laundry, cleaned my apartment, both bathrooms, vacumed the floors, dusted & polished, steamed all the tile floors, went for my two mile walk, came back to my apartment and answered emails. I will fix dinner for a lady guest tonight and have wine & cheese prior to dinner. I am doing stuffed pork loins with mixed veggies on the side, mixed fruit with whipped cream for desert. Will probably watch a DVD with the lady friend after dinner and then send her home around 11 PM (she lives close by) Prior to the time she arrives for drinks and dinner I will get on the computer and maybe watch a bit of football on TV


Tell me you're kidding.


----------



## Raven

Lon, it sounds like you have a really nice evening planned and the stuffed pork loins
and veggies sound good.

I was busy all day, doing laundry and floors.  Made a pork chop skillet dinner with onions, mushrooms,
carrots and potatoes.  Then made chopped date and cherry cookies.

It's mild with a light breeze so we got out for a walk this afternoon and thoroughly enjoyed the outdoors
and nature.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lon said:


> Well I got up early 6 AM, had coffee & juice & raisin toast, did my laundry, cleaned my apartment, both bathrooms, vacumed the floors, dusted & polished, steamed all the tile floors, went for my two mile walk, came back to my apartment and answered emails. I will fix dinner for a lady guest tonight and have wine & cheese prior to dinner. I am doing stuffed pork loins with mixed veggies on the side, mixed fruit with whipped cream for desert. Will probably watch a DVD with the lady friend after dinner and then send her home around 11 PM (she lives close by) Prior to the time she arrives for drinks and dinner I will get on the computer and maybe watch a bit of football on TV



Well done Lon!


----------



## Ameriscot

No plans, spur of the moment. It poured rain all night which means there will be mozzies tonight at dinner. All the restaurants are open air. We'll have to put on critter repellant.


----------



## ronaldj

church this morning and then should have all five children and 12 grandchildren together for my little supergirls birthday....she is turning 6....


----------



## rkunsaw

Shopping this morning for a few things and to get some more cash to send to the younger grandkids and the great grandkids. After that will depend on the weather.

The weatherguessers say it will start raining later today.


----------



## Pappy

Not sure. Yesterday we tried out a new car and still trying to work a deal I'm sticking to my price come hell or high water. This could be the last car we purchase so I want to be sure I can handle payments.

Other than that, nothing going on. Cool out but sun is warming things up.


----------



## QuickSilver

I'm going to finish up the last of my Christmas shopping.  That's it.  Put up the tree yesterday... I wish I could get into the Christmas spirit... but I simply don't care and wish it was all over..  I'm just going thru the motions for the Grandkids.. so they can come and get their presents and then leave and forget I exist..  humbug..


----------



## jujube

Do laundry today and start packing to leave the Sunny Southern South on Tuesday morning for The Cold Northern South, where we'll spend ten looooong days with the boyfriend's mom.   I love her dearly but it's like listening to a broken record that nobody knows how to reset.  AND there are some discussions planned on some "unpleasant" subjects......and it's guaranteed NOBODY is gong to be happy about the results.   I have 10 good paperbacks with me and plan to spend as much time as possible in the bedroom with the door closed while the battle rages on outside.  Ay-ay-ay.


----------



## kcvet

Nfl


----------



## ClassicRockr

Pretty much a "kick-back" day. I am doing laundry right now b/c wife is on vacation this coming week and I don't want to be doing laundry during "Party Time"!

Will also watch some NFL...........go Broncos!!


----------



## kcvet

ClassicRockr said:


> Pretty much a "kick-back" day. I am doing laundry right now b/c wife is on vacation this coming week and I don't want to be doing laundry during "Party Time"!
> 
> Will also watch some NFL...........go Broncos!!



poop on those donks


----------



## Josiah

Ameriscot said:


> No plans, spur of the moment. It poured rain all night which means there will be mozzies tonight at dinner. All the restaurants are open air. We'll have to put on critter repellant.


Open air restaurants in December in Scotland? Critter repellent in December in Scotland? What are mozzies?


----------



## Vivjen

Ameriscot is on holiday in Thailand..
mozzies are mosquitoes....tends to be the midges that bite in Scotland, but it is too cold for them at the moment!


----------



## Josiah

Vivjen said:


> Ameriscot is on holiday in Thailand..
> mozzies are mosquitoes....tends to be the midges that bite in Scotland, but it is too cold for them at the moment!


Thanks


----------



## Jackie22

Today is laundry and spoofing up the house for Christmas, I've been doing some cooking ahead that I can freeze for Christmas dinner so it will not be so overwhelming on Christmas day.


----------



## Cookie

Jackie22 said:


> Today is laundry and spoofing up the house for Christmas, I've been doing some cooking ahead that I can freeze for Christmas dinner so it will not be so overwhelming on Christmas day.



Freezing ahead for xmas dinner is the way to go.  I plan to do the same, but still deciding on menu - might do some baking in a little while though.


----------



## Josiah




----------



## Vala

Did a small load of laundry, cleaning my oven automatically.  Watching the last 2 episodes of Harry Potter.  Same ole, same ole.


----------



## Ameriscot

Vivjen said:


> Ameriscot is on holiday in Thailand..
> mozzies are mosquitoes....tends to be the midges that bite in Scotland, but it is too cold for them at the moment!



Thanks . We live in midgie central in Scotland.


----------



## Ameriscot

Gym day so I walked down for the opening at 7.

Took the laundry next door to the office. They wash, dry and iron for a fee per kg. We have a maid every 4 days who cleans the house, changes the sheets and exchanges the towels so we don't pay for that. Its included in the rent.

Did my hand washing and put on the drying rack on the bedroom porch. Can't put my wicking knickers/panties in a dryer so I wash them myself.

Will go out for a cappuccino and maybe lunch. Swim. Read. Whatever strikes our fancy.


----------



## Georgia Lady

This morning I have to go to Eye Retina Specialist to see if the bleeding has stopped in my eye.  So far no retina tear.  Daughter and I will to some Christmas shopping afterwards.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oops. I think I remember reading yesterday but didn't post. I dog sat over the weekend and cleaned while I was there because today was the dog's people's regular cleaning day...saved my having to go back today. I started getting some Christmas stuff done. Made three batches of Chex mix, two batches of white chocolate gumdrop fudge, made and rolled the dough for peanut butter blossoms. I had good intentions...like making cookie dough for all the cookies and making three batches of caramel corn. I wonder if there's room for any more pavement on the road to hell...


----------



## Ameriscot

Not a gym day. Chatted online with a friend who also wants to learn French and bought the Rosetta Stone programme like I have.

Been here over two weeks and still haven't gone for Thai massage. Checking out a spa package.


----------



## Josiah

This evening I bought a 23andme personal genome test kit and arranged for it to be sent to my grandson as a Christmas gift. I had my personal genome tested several years ago and ever since I've become very interested in understanding the health implications of the mutations I inherited from my parents. My grandson is a premed student in his sophomore year in college so the gift seems entirely appropriate.


----------



## Matrix

Someone mentioned in another thread that this thread was too long, members here used to create a new thread at the beginning of each month. Please feel free to do it if you prefer a fresh start each month.


----------



## Pappy

Cold this morning, for Florida, 43 degrees, but should warm up as the sun rises. Grocery day and company coming later for coffee.


----------



## Vivjen

I am going to be best friends with my steam-cleaner......thrilling , or what...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I've been on another board for years. There are threads there that were started when the board started and are up to 1200, 1500, however many pages. We like it because we can go back without have to remember and search out another post. If it bothers any of the posters ON THIS THREAD, feel free to start a new one. Daily. Weekly. Monthly. Whatever.

Viv, a meaningful relationship with your steam cleaner? I wouldn't quite call it thrilling

Pappy, it's 60F here. 60! This is December, is it not?


----------



## Jackie22

Trash day here....gotta lug the trash out to the road, trying to decide if it is too early to buy groceries for Christmas dinner.....Bella to the groomer and that's about it.


----------



## ronaldj

just ordered a book from Amazon, having coffee, reading a few comic books and maybe going to the city with Supergirl to shop......


----------



## Pappy

Carolyn said:


> I have an appt. with my Nephrologist this afternoon...fingers crossed, hope it's good news.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone...




Not it sure what kind of Dr. That is, but good luck, Carolyn.


----------



## Cookie

It's foggy, drizzly and dreary today and I'm taking the day off, glued to my computer chair with lemonade and peanuts, trying to watch a netflix episode of Midsomer Murders, surfing the web, doing some online shopping, checking my email and the forum, stopping to do dishes, looking out the window, making phone calls - all in a days work.


----------



## Ameriscot

Been to the gym early, had breakfast, swam in the pool.  Going out to the beach-side restaurant for lunch that we found yesterday.

Yesterday we went to look for a gold pagoda I saw on the tourist map.  Wow!


----------



## Georgia Lady

I am awake early today.  Had an awful headache yesterday. Will be running a lot of errands today......Hair done, pick up new glasses, buy ham for Christmas, oil change in car.....lots to do.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Off to work. It's Christmastime...everybody wants a piece of me!


----------



## Ameriscot

Not a gym day. Long lie. Got up at 7.30. Hung around the house after breakfast then went shopping for bananas etc about 9.30. Stopped in for cappuccinos at our favourite place. Want to go for a walk but a bit concerned that it might start pouring. But that's okay as it rarely lasts more than 30 minutes.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Off to work. Again. I work harder now than I did before I retired from cube farming in the corporate world. It's far more satisfying but a whole lot less lucrative


----------



## Pappy

Nothing this morning. Have 1:30 appointment to have car serviced. Lights on Christmas tree went real bright and then went out. Will pick up a couple more strings.


----------



## ronaldj

kicking around the house this morning a little reading a Woody Allen movie to watch from nextlix and than this afternoon transform into Hardware-man


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

ronaldj, do you have a Hardware Man costume and a cape?


----------



## Jackie22

I'm going to granddaughter's play at school today and then to help my mom with some chores.


----------



## kcvet

not much. it snowed here during the night and things are kinda of a mess


----------



## Vala

Just the usual stuff, getting my brain in gear, doing my morning routine so I don't scare my maid to death.  Having an iced coffee drink, reading the newspaper and doing laundry.  A really exciting day.   I need to put up my suction cup window feeders.  I have the screens off so I can open the windows and fill them without wading snow.  with those feeders I can see the birds 3ft away while sitting in my recliner.   The birds will be looking for food today.  Woodpeckers eat there, one knocked  on my window  when the feeder was empty.  I heard they would do that but didn't believe it until I heard it myself.


----------



## Cookie

Go out later to an appointment, try to clean the house a bit, maybe a some shopping and then relax.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Planned on going to the hospital to keep my brother company. His wife is showing some improvement but I still don`t like him sitting there alone. However,it`s a three hour drive and now they are saying it`s going to rain again today. I just don`t know if I want to drive the mountain roads and then deal with the "big city" traffic in the rain. Four short years ago,I did that commute every week and never thought twice about it-no matter what the weather. But now I`ve become a ninny lol.


----------



## Vala

I think it's best to stay home.  It would just add a burden on everyone if you had a problem on the trip.


----------



## Ameriscot

Gym at 7. Took the laundry over to be done. Went with hubby first to a temple we had yet to visit, then to the mall. I had an iced latte, he had a mocha. Bought a few things at Tesco. Staying inside midday as the sun is back and is strong. Swim late afternoon before going to dinner.

Lazy day reading and uploading photos. Noticed I am now over 9,000 on flickr. 

I love retirement.


----------



## Jackie22

It is raining here today...I'm off to the grocery store.


----------



## ronaldj

another morning of kicking around the house. Wife is wrapping Christmas gifts....later tonight my second shift for this week at the hardware....


----------



## Lee

Another trip to the dreaded hospital with hubby is on the agenda for today. Sure hope latest development is not too serious.


----------



## QuickSilver

Visiting the Christmas Village downtown.. eating Brats, potato pancakes and Vienerschitzel


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hope your husband is okay, Lee, or at least on the mend.

I forgot to post again this morning! It was more of the same: work! And just in case I forget to post Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and Friday next week, working those days, too

Right now I've got the first batch of caramel corn in the oven. Going to make one more batch, then bake more spritz.


----------



## Ameriscot

Hope your husband is fine Lee. 

Georgia, some of that caramel corn please!

Nothing on the agenda. Swim. Eat. Read.


----------



## Lee

Hubby on the mend, he had artery surgery 10 days ago and they did another ultrasound to make sure....it was OK

Caramel Corn, I love it but only tried to make it once years ago and had to throw out the pan which was rock hard. What's the secret Georgia?

Not much on my agenda today other than to finish decorating and maybe bake a few cookies.


----------



## Pappy

Lee, hope your husband improves daily.
Breakfast this morning with our northern friends and rest of day, stay home and miss all the crowds of shoppers.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Lee, as soon as I have a few minutes, I'll post the recipe.

Right now I have to eat breakfast and throw on my duds so I can get down to visit DS for a couple of hours, then back to meet with a neighbor about cleaning for him.

Yucky, rainy day here so far. We're promised sunshine this afternoon.


----------



## QuickSilver

Shopping at Jewel and Costco today to get ready for Christmas Eve..  Wrapping presents tonight... with carols playing and a few glasses of wine..  

Had a nice time yesterday at Christkindle Market in downtown Chicago..  Ate wienerschitzel, and potato pancakes and Strudel..  I sort of went wild on the hand blown Glass ornaments..  but they are so beautiful..   and the German sweets!!!  Chocolate Santas.. and Pfeffernuse cookies from Nurnberg Germany!  My grandma always made pfeffernuss..  such memories!..   Anyway, the only bad part was the parking...  Holy Cow.. has that gone up!  We haven't been downtown in a few years.. but we drove.  (stupid.. I know.)  We parked in a self park multilevel garage..  two hours  $37.00!!!!  Crazy!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Lee, I just posted the recipe for caramel corn in the recipes section.


----------



## crochet lady

We will stay in today; it's cold, rainy, and kind of drab looking outside! Will organize my yarn because I have so much and I need to know how much of one color I actually have. Then I will make us tacos, hot chocolate, and look at a recipe I have for cinnamon buns. I've been trying to get in the bake mood. Maybe reading the recipe and looking at the pretty pictures of these will encourage me!


----------



## Cookie

Quicksilver, that market sounds heavenly.  I love potato pancakes, hope to make some over the holidays. 

Staying away from crowded shops and malls today - searching for inspiration looking over recipes online, prepping and gathering ingredients for cookies, xmas dinner, etc., making to do list, a little cleaning, R & R. and eating chocolate!


----------



## QuickSilver

I'm DONE  DONE  DONE!!    With all my Christmas shopping... Both presents and food for Christmas eve!    NOW.. wrapping everything up..... and a glass of wine... or two...... or..

Hubby and I will be alone on Christmas Day... so I bought two glorious Ribeye steaks and some lobster tails..  Maybe we will take in a movie and then come home to feast!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I shop at the U.S. Mint and put green stuff in cards.


----------



## QuickSilver

aw Geez....  so I'm wrapping the GKs presents... and doing a count...  come to find out... I need two more presents so it will all be even... Too much wine to go out tonight.. WIll have to hit Toys R Us tomorrow morning..


----------



## Ameriscot

Easiest Xmas shopping I ever had. Mailed a cheque to my son before we left for Thailand for him to get a family gift or separate gifts if they wanted - 5 of them. They got a family gift. 

Mostly sunny here so will be about 30c/86f. Sunscreen.

Play it by ear.

Had an incredible dinner last night which had prawn soup in a coconut, sea bass, chicken and cashews, and duck. Also rice dishes and lots of veg and nice Thai sauces. Taking our friend and his wife there for his 65th birthday late in January which will include a boat trip first.


----------



## Georgia Lady

Not much on my agenda today.  I am down with a cold, feel rotten. So scared Christmas plans out of town may be out.  I would not went to infect anyone.  Christmas would just have to be a little late.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Aw. Hope you feel better soon, Georgia Lady. In this household, DSIL is down with the flu. Works in a very busy, very public setting and didn't get a flu shot. I realize that it's only 50% effective, but geez! DD hasn't had it, either. I don't know about the g'kids but probably not.

As for me? Flu shot and a lot of hand washing! I _refuse_ to be sick because I can't afford to be sick.


----------



## Ameriscot

Hope you feel better Georgia.


----------



## Jackie22

Good morning, Carolyn, and all.....I'm still spoofing up the house, dusting places that have not been dusted since last Christmas and cleaning out the fridge, getting it ready for all those leftovers.

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## Cookie

Just starting with my cup of tea. Plan to do a bit more baking and going out to visit a friend later.  Sunny and bright today.


----------



## kcvet

Nfl


----------



## Lon

I will be playing Petanque at 11 AM today despite the heavy fog and then spending the rest of the day and evening testing new hearing aids that must be turned in tomorrow if I don't want them (and I don't). They will cost $7,400 for the pair if I were to keep them and my present hearing aids that are supplied by the VA free to me work just as well, but I had to see if there was something that would help me hear better.


----------



## Ameriscot

No idea. Been to the gym. Read. Eat. Swim. Maybe shop. Online stuff.


----------



## Kadee

I have spent most of the morning cooking and putting things up out of the reach of 17 month and 6 month old grandsons who are traveling from NSW today with their parents to spend Christmas with us, it's a long trip 500km so they will be all tired when they get here


----------



## Vala

Every Christmas it seemed like someone in the family was sick.  One of my grandson's was carrying his plate and threw up.  Luckily it all landed on his plate, poor kid. His Mom made a pallet for him and we went right on with the  Christmas party.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's going to be a tough three days, and I'll be glad when it's over. I get tired thinking about it so I try not to think about it and just keep putting one foot in front of the other. Darned kitty was sick on my bed last night Fortunately, it was on "his" side of the bed.


----------



## oldman

A funeral and Christmas shopping. What a combination.


----------



## ronaldj

pick up dry cleaning, put wood in the basement, a few other minor chores......already read six comic books and had three cups of coffee...now I gotta .......


----------



## Jackie22

Today I will clean the patio, maybe it will be warm enough for some to be outside Christmas. my house is small and it gets to be crowded.  Bella gets a bath today too.


----------



## Cookie

Coffee, then laundry and later go out for a bit more shopping. In spite of low key xmas this year, there's still lots to do.


----------



## Vala

Waking up..............


----------



## AprilT

Goal for today to make myself useful, signing up with a new meetup volunteer group to make and distribute, legally, meals to the homeless. One of my favorite things to do is be part of a group that does something for other than self, though a side effect is that it does indeed aid in causing one's self to feel good over all in the long run.


----------



## Vala

April, I have done for others all of my life and enjoyed it, now that I am a widow, I do for me.  I would love to volunteer in a children's home and asked about it once and all they needed was someone with organizational skills.


----------



## AprilT

Vala said:


> April, I have done for others all of my life and enjoyed it, now that I am a widow, I do for me.  I would love to volunteer in a children's home and asked about it once and all they needed was someone with organizational skills.



I've always done volunteer work, I was just happy to find a new meetup group that does so in this area.  This wasn't a declaration on those that don't, it was just a what's on your agenda for today of what I'm doing for today, other days, I'm doing for me they don't have to be inclusive or exclusive.  I just happen to have always gotten as much out of doing for others just as I do out of finding pleasures in doing for myself, don't have to deny one for the other.  We can do both one or neither without judging on here, I hope.


----------



## Vala

What happened her  April, what did I say wrong?   I don't see a thing that should upset you.  Who's judging?


----------



## AprilT

Vala said:


> What happened her  April, what did I say wrong?   I don't see a thing that should upset you.  Who's judging?




Hmmmm, what makes you think I'm upset.


----------



## Vala

AprilT said:


> I've always done volunteer work, I was just happy to find a new meetup group that does so in this area.  This wasn't a declaration on those that don't, it was just a what's on your agenda for today of what I'm doing for today, other days, I'm doing for me they don't have to be inclusive or exclusive.  I just happen to have always gotten as much out of doing for others just as I do out of finding pleasures in doing for myself, don't have to deny one for the other.  *We can do both one or neither without judging on here, I hope*.



Because of what you said.


----------



## AprilT

Vala said:


> Because of what you said.



I wasn't sure why you responded to my post as you did,  it sounded like you were apologizing for doing things for yourself instead of others, so I was just saying I wasn't making a judgement by my post in case in came off that way to you.

But as I said, this whole conversation is just going down the drain as it is becoming quite absurd.  Please think nothing more of the matter.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I was wide awake before 5. It was so early that even my kitty wasn't up yet! Agenda? Work. Of course!


----------



## Jackie22

Good morning, Georgia and all.......today I will start the cooking ritual.


----------



## Raven

The day is half over here and earlier I went to the grocery store one last time before Christmas.
Came home and got lunch ready for my hubby and myself.  Now I'm taking a short break because
I need a rest after walking through the large supermarket amongst all the others doing last minute shopping.
Will be doing some baking this afternoon.


----------



## Cookie

Finishing up laundry - will start cooking make ahead prep dishes in a bit, while taking breaks in between.  It's a drizzly and overcast outside, a good day for doing indoor tasks.


----------



## AprilT

Just back from the doc the usual follow-ups, blood work, change in some meds, blah, blah, blah.  Otherwise, not much else cooking.  The weather here is beautiful though, absolutely devine.


----------



## Ameriscot

Been to the gym. Going to the French bakery for more delicious bread. Go for a cappuccino.

Will Skype my family in Michigan 8am Xmas morning which will be 8pm Xmas eve for them.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Gracious good Christmas Eve morning, kids. I don't have to be at work until 9:30. It would have been nice if they'd wanted me to start at an earlier hour, but at least by starting later, they won't be underfoot. I warned them that if they get in my way they'll get sucked up in the Dyson!


----------



## Georgia Lady

Happy Christmas Eve.  I am on the way to Daughter's house.  It will be a 4 hour drive.  Weather is warm and rain.  We are supposed to have beautiful weather Christmas morning.

If I do not get back online, have a very merry Christmas!


----------



## QuickSilver

Grandkids coming over!   AND Santa will stop by with lots of presents!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

QS, I hope he doesn't accidentally leave mine at your house.


----------



## Pappy

Stay safe everyone. So much bad news out there. 
Going to run up to Staples and take back I Pad cover I got. No camera lens hole. Worthless without it. 
Wifey and I will walk around community tonight and enjoy all the pretty lights.


----------



## Jackie22

............more cooking, tonight I go to my son's house, there will be many people there, much food, love and laughter.......and Santa will be there.


----------



## Josiah

Got a phone call last night from my wife's nursing home saying that she has pneumonia. I'm not too concerned because even though her brain has largely stopped functioning the rest of her body is in remarkably good shape. Still it casts a bit of a shadow on the Yuletide not that I have much planned.


----------



## Cookie

Josiah, so sorry to hear the news of your wife and hope she rallies through it soon and your mind is at ease.


----------



## AprilT

Cookie said:


> Josiah, so sorry to hear the news of your wife and hope she rallies through it soon and your mind is at ease.




I second ^ that.  Best wishes.


----------



## rkunsaw

Josiah, I hope your wife gets better soon.

My wife and I are spending the colder days reading and working jigsaw puzzles. A game of rummy most days too. We aren't planning a big meal but I think I might go ahead and make sweet potato pies today.


----------



## Lon

Xmas Eve Dinner with family of 20 then gift opening.


----------



## Ameriscot

Josiah09 said:


> Got a phone call last night from my wife's nursing home saying that she has pneumonia. I'm not too concerned because even though her brain has largely stopped functioning the rest of her body is in remarkably good shape. Still it casts a bit of a shadow on the Yuletide not that I have much planned.



Sorry about your wife. Hope she is better soon.


----------



## Kadee

Best wishes to you a your wife.
It's Christmas Day here in Australia, it's a very mild 22c which is good as the forecasters are telling us it's gojng to be very hot summer to come.
We have just finished lunch and are relaxing


----------



## Ameriscot

It is Xmas in Thailand. Skyped my son at 8am which 8pm xmas eve in Michigan. Wished lots of my family Merry Xmas as they were at my sister's house. 

Going out to nice restaurant on the beach for lunch. Don't know about dinner. Lots of western type Xmas dinners on offer in the towns like turkey etc but we'll likely be having our usual.

I'm far from being a Scrooge but I'll be happy when they stop playing bad recordings of Xmas music everywhere we go. I've been listening to We wish you a merry Christmas' since we arrived Dec 1st!

It's about 28c/83f with a nice light breeze.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Merry Christmas, kids. The sun is finally going to come out again. Nobody is out of bed here yet except me. After dinner today, I'm going down to visit my son. Other than that, nothing on my agenda until tomorrow morning when my car goes to the mechanic and I go to work.


----------



## QuickSilver

After a nice Christmas Eve with the Grandkids.. hubby and I are spending a quiet Christmas day.  I think we may take in a movie.. Into the Woods looks good, with Meryl Streep.. Love her!   Then home for a steak and lobster dinner.


----------



## Lon

I think I will go to the 11:50 PM showing of the new movie "Unbroken" and after the movie go to my daughters for a big bowl of Clam Chowder that she has been making all morning.


----------



## AprilT

Presently, well aside from surfing the net, I'm having a blast watching trutv's World's dumbest criminals, gives me something to laugh about and boy are they something to if not laugh about, to at least take your mind off of whatever ails you for the day.  My, my, my.  After, I'll pop in a DVD, I have the movie "Edge Of Tomorrow"  then a book on tape.  A very relaxing day.


----------



## kcvet

im burning an old movie called the inn of the sixth happiness. later on the Christmas feast. BELCH !!


----------



## jujube

My agenda today was to catch a plane in Norfolk, Va....change planes in Atlanta (and you KNOW that your arriving gate and your departing gates are *always* in two different counties at the Atlanta airport)...and land in Orlando.   I saw one guy being taken off a plane by the police.  The flight from Atlanta to Orlando was oversold and there was much unhappiness involved.  They ran out of overhead space halfway through boarding and people were having a hissy fit about gate-checking bags.  I'm not sure how they got those "steamer trunks" through security, anyway. There was rampant "seat-poaching" and one family throwing a major snit about not getting to sit together.   The plane to Orlando had two tour groups on it (English and German) and many, many over-stimulated children, one of whom kicked the back of my seat constantly.  My seat-mate had earphones on and whistled all the way from Atlanta to Orlando.  Altogether a most unsatisfactory Christmas Day.  

I actually lucked out and got a TSA pre-check stamped on my boarding pass and didn't have to take off my shoes.


----------



## Ameriscot

Hubby's brother and wife from Australia are flying in tonight and spending two weeks. Their villa is just 3 doors down from us. 

So today we'll shop for a few things to put in their house for them - coffee, bread, margarine, etc. To tide them over until after breakfast tomorrow. And of course a case of beer for his wee brother.


----------



## hollydolly

Good grief Jujube, that is the sort of flights I always end up on lol.....but thankfully not on Christmas day..


----------



## Phoenix14

I think we're going to the cinema later then back to polish off the Christmas dinner left-overs, otherwise we're just chilling out.


----------



## ronaldj

need to do several things but not in the mood to do anything...so I will kick it into gotta do and make myself......


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Raven

The sun is shining this morning after a wet and windy Christmas day.
We are just relaxing today after a busy week and going out for a walk later to shed a few calories
after eating too much yesterday.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Raven said:


> The sun is shining this morning after a wet and windy Christmas day.
> We are just relaxing today after a busy week and going out for a walk later to shed a few calories
> after eating too much yesterday.


----------



## Jackie22

.......recovering.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

The sun's out again! Wow, that's three days in a row. Rain is supposed to start later, but right now it's a beautiful morning so I'm not going to think about rain.


----------



## Jackie22

Morning Georgia and everyone, it rained here during the night, today I'll continue to put away all the red and green stuff.


----------



## ronaldj

went shopping this morning at the grocery store and  planned to just sit around all day...when in walked four grandchildren needing pancakes


----------



## Pappy

Went to breakfast with some friends and then we went to BJ's to stock up on some items. Will watch some bowl games later.Keep thinking its Sunday too.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Carolyn, did you make the caramel corn? If so, I want some. Ours seems to have disappeared...


----------



## Pappy

GeorgiaXplant. So did the box of chocolate rum fudge my sister sent me. Funny, but I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I hate when that happens, Pappy

When I work up this morning, I couldn't remember whether it's Sunday or Monday. Holidays during the week do that to me. Glad it's Sunday. Agenda? Vacuum up the kitty fur.


----------



## Pappy

Guess you and I are on the same page, Georgia. I thought it was Monday too. That's because we usually have breakfast with friends on Sunday, but we went yesterday, Saturday, so today seems like, Ah nuts....this is getting too complicated.


----------



## Phoenix14

It's a cold, crisp and sunny day and I'm off shortly for lunch with friends


----------



## rkunsaw

It rained off and on the last two days. I haven't been out of the house except to feed the birds and make the trek to the mailbox. It's Sunday so I won't even have to go to the mailbox today.

Yesterday about 5:30 am I heard some owls having a long conversation. They had to be close for me to hear them with the house closed up tight. I opened the door for a few minutes to listen.


----------



## drifter

Okay, ladies and gentlemen, hobos and tramps, the holiday is over, we go back to work tomorrow and it is about time. This loafing does us no good and makes us no money. The holidays are a thing of the past for 2014. While I don't work I do dream about working. The great American Political Spectacular will kick off shortly. The race for the gold will begin slowly, as a few raindrops in a dry creek bed, then pick up momentum. as the new year rolls around. Leading an unknown pack, Hillary Clinton and Bush are the current front runners.


----------



## hollydolly

drifter said:


> Okay, ladies and gentlemen, hobos and tramps, the holiday is over, we go back to work tomorrow and it is about time. This loafing does us no good and makes us no money. The holidays are a thing of the past for 2014. While I don't work I do dream about working. The great American Political Spectacular will kick off shortly. The race for the gold will begin slowly, as a few raindrops in a dry creek bed, then pick up momentum. as the new year rolls around. Leading an unknown pack, Hillary Clinton and Bush are the current front runners.



Whoah Drifter......I don't go back to work until Wednesday...( New Years Eve)...then off for another few days after that, please don't take my precious holidays away from me lol


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Just relax there for a few more days, Drifter. I get New Year's Day off and don't go back to my (ir)regular scheduling until Monday, January 5.


----------



## Denise1952

Today is my birthday, and I wasn't planning a thing, just another day, but my sis had a card & gift for me.  Plus, she went to the store and bought a nice wine, and steaks for dinner.  Other then that, I'm hoping for some good, ole flics on TCM And of course, popping in here occasionally for the good company


----------



## hollydolly

Happy Birthday Denise...



:happybday:


----------



## hollydolly

Today I had a lovely day.

Beautiful crisp sunny day here, so we went out for lunch to our favourite hostelry..then as I haven't been anywhere near the shops in 2 weeks, we went to the Sales..and I got some mahooosive bargains...I'm chuffed to bits.


Got leather knee high boots reduced from £109 to £50 ...so I treated myself to 3 pairs...a total saving of over £150...and I've never spent so much on shoes before at one time, so I'm delighted to have got such a bargain..


----------



## Denise1952

hollydolly said:


> Happy Birthday Denise...
> 
> 
> 
> :happybday:



Thanks Hollydolly!  I love the .gif, yeehaw


----------



## Cookie

Denise, what a great time of year to have a birthday - enjoy your day!
View attachment 12259


----------



## Denise1952

Thanks Cookie!  It is kinda fun, lots to do and enjoy:thankyou1:


----------



## jujube

Happy Birthday, Denise!


----------



## drifter

Happy birthday, Denise. 

Whose so going to be minding the store all next week if everybody is off?


----------



## Denise1952

drifter said:


> Happy birthday, Denise.
> 
> Whose so going to be minding the store all next week if everybody is off?



Thank you Drifter!!

Well, I'm off every day (you did mean my mind?? lol).  It sounds like you are going to have to hold down the fort Drifter!  You're going to do something New Years, or are you working on through?  All I'm doing is hoping to snag a good video of the "show" in London!  I love their New Years Eve Lights and music better then any


----------



## Ameriscot

Belated happy birthday, Denise! If it was the 28th it's the same day as my brother and great nephew.


----------



## Pappy

Wife's doctor appt. at 9 AM. Will go for coffe after. Afternoon to myself as its Mai Jong day for wife. Plenty to do around here, just need the get up and go to do it. Suppose to be a record high of 84 degrees here today. Whew......


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good Monday morning, kids. I'm off to work and hoping that the whole fam damily won't be home. Actually, I'm hoping that not even one of them will be home. It's hard to clean over, under, around and/or through carbon-based units. I don't mind a bit when the carbon-based unit is the dog or cat, just when it's a people.


----------



## rkunsaw

FOOTBALL. Several good games today. Especially tonight when the Arkansas Razorbacks play the Texas Longhorns.


----------



## ronaldj

a list of small things, bring fire wood, finish column, call about insurance make a tax appointment, take grand daughter for a donut take out trash, read and go for a walk or maybe nothing...


----------



## Denise1952

Ameriscot said:


> Belated happy birthday, Denise! If it was the 28th it's the same day as my brother and great nephew.



Thank you much!! Yes, it's the 28th


----------



## Denise1952

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Good Monday morning, kids. I'm off to work and hoping that the whole fam damily won't be home. Actually, I'm hoping that not even one of them will be home. It's hard to clean over, under, around and/or through carbon-based units. I don't mind a bit when the carbon-based unit is the dog or cat, just when it's a people.



LOL, omg, carbon based units!! Good one Georgia  I hate cleaning when someone is sitting around, LOL I'm hoping for you too!!


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's 7pm here in London...and it's been a gloriously sunny day but zero degrees..sooo freezing..

Hit the sales again at the home furnishing store, got a beautiful Persian rug, bedside lamps and a new Hard Drive Disc, among a few other odds and sods for the house.

On the flip side, last night my daughter called from Spain to tell me that one of my adored grandfurkids, was screaming with pain in the middle of the night, and when they rushed to find her she'd clearly broken her leg, so a mad dash to the vet ensued , only to discover that she'd not only broken her leg but she'd smashed her femur in several places, and they had no idea how she'd done it . She's 9 years old and already suffers from arthritis, so the poor little thing was being as stoical as possible while the vet ran the tests to see what they could do. The breaks are so bad the vet had to call in the surgeon , and now 24 hours later poor Minky dog, has been diagnosed with Leukaemia.

Such heartbreaking news, yet she is taking it all on the chin poor little girl...and the surgeon is operating on her tomorrow at 9am to try and repair the damage to her leg and femur and to see just how advanced the Cancer is...

So what started off as a good day has ended up to be very sad.


----------



## Denise1952

Oh Hollydolly, I'm so sorry about Minky, it is hard to see them in pain.  My little dog had arthritis.  Man I don't think I ever loved anyone or anything like I loved her.  I so hope for the best. Hang in there k?? hugs, denise


----------



## hollydolly

Bless you Denise..it is really hard to watch our pets suffer , they tear at your heartstrings for sure.

In a couple of hours they will operate on her and they will know for sure the extent of her problems..I'll keep you updated raying:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Poor little Minky! I hate when our fur friends hurt

Yesterday's clients weren't home so I was done in just 5 1/2 hours. Yay.

Today's clients along with their two kids and three dogs will be home but their basement is finished if I'm there when they're home, they retreat to the basement until I'm done. More yay.


----------



## Pappy

I know that feeling too, HD. When we lost our Shih Tzu, Sassy, 6 years ago it was a dark day in the Pappy household. Hope for the best on the little furkid.

Today, grocery day, bank day, gas up day and lunch out day. That's our day......


----------



## oldman

Going flying later this morning.


----------



## Ken N Tx

I just changed out two burned out light bulbs...Thats it for today!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ken, I'm so glad that you aren't going to overdo...


----------



## Ken N Tx

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ken, I'm so glad that you aren't going to overdo...



I pace myself....


----------



## Raven

Our tree is coming down later today.  The gifts are either in use or put away.

It's cold this morning, -11 celsius, brrrrr!  The ground is bare so that's good and the weather looks
fine for the next three days.
I'm sure we will get snow before too long but the longer we don't have any the better.
Roads are clear today for people who are travelling.


----------



## Pappy

Ken N Tx said:


> I just changed out two burned out light bulbs...Thats it for today!! View attachment 12355



Ken, I need a ceiling light changed, but I can't find two people to turn the ladder. :doh:


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> Ken, I need a ceiling light changed, but I can't find two people to turn the ladder. :doh:



Get a bigger bulb!!!!


----------



## ronaldj

enjoying the day, knocked out 800 words for a story...I do have a wood pile that needs tending and as always some comic books that need reading


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Today we are celebrating 47 years of wedded bliss so we`ll meet for lunch and then hit our favorite restaurant for dinner.


----------



## Jackie22

Congratulations, Mrs Robinson!  47 years is to be commended for sure.

Today I'm going to work on my front bedroom closet....had to take things out for Christmas...now to get them allll back.


----------



## Denise1952

oldman said:


> Going flying later this morning.



If you're going in your "avatar" plane, could you stop and get me?? nthego:


----------



## Denise1952

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Today we are celebrating 47 years of wedded bliss so we`ll meet for lunch and then hit our favorite restaurant for dinner.



Have a wonderful day you two!!


----------



## Ameriscot

My husband's brother and his wife arrived from Melbourne Friday night so we've been busy touring around. The wife and I are great pals. We often Skype.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Off to work. I swear that when I'm done, I'm done. Not working another day (this year)

Happy New Year, y'all!


----------



## Pappy

Got a nice big gift card to spend at Walmart. The wife and I will finish that up real quick.nthego:
No plans for tonight. We did all our partying years ago.


----------



## Jackie22

Today I will clean off my desk...take out 2014 files and store, replace with 2015.


----------



## QuickSilver

Not much... working until 2:30.  Then spending the evening just like every other.  Maybe we should go to see a movie..


----------



## AprilT

Not much till this evening, then, PARTY! PARTY! PARTY!  Frankly, I've spent most of the week trying to think of ways to cancel, but, I'm going and I'm going to enjoy the night if it's the last thing I do in 2014.  :cheers1::beerandwhistle:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Our plans are still up in the air. Northern California had a big windstorm and freeze yesterday, so son in law and grandson both got called out to restore power. As of this morning,son in law is sitting in a hotel room about an hour away with no new tickets. Haven`t heard about grandson yet (he was actually on vacation this week but when his foreman called,he went) So we all just decided to wait and see who`s going to be around before we planned anything.


----------



## crochet lady

I plan to put my collards and ham hocks on to simmer; make an Apple Betty. Tomorrow will prepare a meal with collards, black eye pea casserole, and a roaster!! Tonight will work on a baby blanket I'm crocheting; husband is working on a light fixture. We'll have a nice meal and settle in for a warm, quiet night at home with good food and each other!


----------



## ronaldj

stacked some wood this morning....watched Captain America ...working on a puzzle than a four hour shift at the hardware....


----------



## Denise1952

AprilT said:


> Not much till this evening, then, PARTY! PARTY! PARTY!  Frankly, I've spent most of the week trying to think of ways to cancel, but, I'm going and I'm going to enjoy the night if it's the last thing I do in 2014.  :cheers1::beerandwhistle:



Oh good for you April!  My party is going to be here at home, hopefully watching Youtube with the 2015 lightshow from London


----------



## Denise1952

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Our plans are still up in the air. Northern California had a big windstorm and freeze yesterday, so son in law and grandson both got called out to restore power. As of this morning,son in law is sitting in a hotel room about an hour away with no new tickets. Haven`t heard about grandson yet (he was actually on vacation this week but when his foreman called,he went) So we all just decided to wait and see who`s going to be around before we planned anything.



I sure hope your boys get a break Mrs. R., and you all get to be together


----------



## jujube

Today, I spent the day taking care of a sick toddler.  I'm covered with dog hair, mashed bananas, and snot.  I plan to spend the evening chewing vitamin C tablets in the hopes that I won't catch her cold.  I'm going to light a fire in the fireplace (can't do that often in Florida but the wind chill factor is supposed to get down to 60 tonight and we Floridians have orange juice in our veins instead of blood and need the heat) and watch the ball drop on TV at midnight.


----------



## Ameriscot

It's been 2015 in Thailand for 9 1/2 hours. We only managed to stay awake until 10pm as we had a busy day. Awoke at midnight to the noise of lots of fireworks. 

Enjoying Aussie in-laws and will do more temples and shopping today. Got to cut down on the indulgent eating and drinking as my clothes are getting too tight.


----------



## Lee

What am I doing today.....not much of anything I hope. Maybe make some of Georgia's caramel corn and catch up on taped Scorpian programs. Anyone else watch that show?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm up and ready to tackle 2015. Here's hoping that none of our number have hangovers or need replacement parts this morning!

Lee, I hope you enjoy the caramel corn...it's addicting for sure but so good.

After visiting with my son for a while this morning, I'm going to come home, change my clothes and...go to work. Yes. Last night I noticed a text that a client sent on Monday and that I overlooked somehow. She wanted me to go to a house she has on the market and sparkle it up for the weekend. Oops. It's not like I have such a crowded social schedule that I can't spare the time so I said I'd do it this afternoon, and it's only a block away. It won't take much time, maybe an hour or so. I can do that.


----------



## Pappy

Had planned on staying home and watching parade and football but I will have to run to hardware store for some toilet parts. Went to flush it this morning and the flipper thingy came apart. Easy fix but decorations will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly

Not doing much today...it's grey and rainy outside..I'm off work now until Thursday next week.

Watched  a Hard days night on TV this morning old B&W Beatles film... lol

Went to bed at 2am this morning...but didn't sleep well so I was up again at 7am.

Just had haddock and leek rissoles for  lunch ...and now I'm gonna  talk to my daughter in Spain on whatsapp she is working today at her kennels..then maybe a little bit of ironing later, then nothing more planned  for the first day of the year!!

Happy New year everyone..


----------



## jujube

Watch the Rose Bowl Parade and have some pork and hoppin' john for lunch for luck.   And, before you ask, NO....hoppin' john isn't immoral - lol.


----------



## hollydolly

I have never tasted Black eyed peas...what makes them different to ordinary peas?


----------



## Jackie22

Its raining here today also, snow west of Dallas, which is an hour away.  I may go shopping today.


----------



## hollydolly

Take me with you Jackie I want to go shopping in Texas..I don't care if it's raining or snowing... :grin:


----------



## Jackie22

Ok, Holly, be by to pick you up in about an hour....:grin:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm gonna invite myself along...are we shopping in Dallas? I can definitely handle shopping in Dallas! I'll bring warm clothes...


----------



## hollydolly

ooooh yessssss.I'm sooo 'xcited...:woohoo1: I don't care wherabouts in texas it is..I just wanna be there with jackie and georgia...and I definitely will not need to bring warm clothes going from 2 degrees to there... jackie, I've got my coat on and my credit card in my hand..I'm waaaaitin'..


----------



## Jackie22

LOL...alright girls, the more the merrier....warm up those Credit Cards.


----------



## Sid

hollydolly said:


> I have never tasted Black eyed peas...what makes them different to ordinary peas?




I think they are both good to eat.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black-eyed_pea


----------



## jujube

I'm not overly fond of black eyed peas....they're kind of dry and somewhat tasteless.  I think they're also called  "field peas".  They're tan with a black spot (thus the "black eyed").  It's just a tradition in my family that you have to eat them on New Years Day, so I eat a spoonful on New Years Day.  Can't buck tradition and I need all the luck I can get, right?


----------



## Ameriscot

Been to the gym. Going for coffee with hubby and in-laws. SIL and I are going to the massive Friday night outdoor market to get some deals. You can easily knock down prices.


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks for the description of the peas..I've seen them in the supermarket but I think I'll pass.. 

Ameriscot...that's what I love about where I have my second home in Southern Spain...the fantastic cheap markets where you can buy almost anything from fruit to fender guitars...and soo cheap...


----------



## rkunsaw

Purple hull peas are the variety most commonly grown in the southern states. One of my favorite foods any time of the year. Don't buy the dried peas the sell in groceries and serve in restaurants. Get fresh, fresh canned, or frozen peas.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, kids. Looks like we're going to have an all-day "rain event" here. Maybe an all-weekend rain event. Except for working today, I don't have to go out in it. Fine.


----------



## hollydolly

Afternoon Georgia...have a good last day of working then wrap up cosy for the weekend. here it's a beautiful sunny day but cold and windy. I want to go out but I have to wait in for a phone call from my GP..so I'm hoping she'll hurry up and call because it's almost 1pm here..and it gets dark about 4..

I'm off work until next Thursday woohooo


----------



## Raven

Sunny and cold here but we are going out for a walk later.
I need to make a pan of some kind of  squares for a luncheon tomorrow. 
Now I need to get the laundry started so better get busy.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Josiah

When you're self employed in your own business you tend to work seven days a week. Actually online business picks up a bit on weekends.
Today I have to have a conference with the staff at the nursing home to discuss my wife's recent falls. Due to her neurological deficit she's loosing her sense of balance, but she still thinks she's ambulatory.


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning all, my baby Bella barked off and on all night at a varmint in the yard so we are a bit unrested this morning but a nap this afternoon will fix that.

It is foggy, damp and cold here today.


----------



## jujube

Gloomy and damp here today, but not chilly.  I got my walk in this morning before it started drizzling; four times around the main street in the neighborhood is 1 1/3 mi.   I crank up Creedence Clearwater Revival on the Walkman and off I march.  Sometimes I even sing.  On occasion, I dance. I know I must look like the village idiot, but I have to get those pounds off again.  I was doing so well but then the "stress eating" got me.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Thanks for the description of the peas..I've seen them in the supermarket but I think I'll pass..
> 
> Ameriscot...that's what I love about where I have my second home in Southern Spain...the fantastic cheap markets where you can buy almost anything from fruit to fender guitars...and soo cheap...



Aye, lots of cheap stuff here and if you're good at bargaining....  Got great deals at the market.


----------



## Ameriscot

Tomorrow morning we are going out fishing, snorkeling and touring some islands on a long tail boat. Chartered the boat so it's just the 4 of us and the skipper.


----------



## AprilT

Library run before their big close and reopening, and a quick stop at the grocery store.  But I'm dragging my feet as I'm pretty tired and my ear is aching from the noise assault I encountered at the sports bar we ate at yesterday after the movie. It was convenient The other places within walking distance from the parking garage had too long of a waiting list so we wondered into this very fun looking place that was adjacent to the parking area. The taco salad was pretty good, but not worth the ear pain I'm now experiencing and I've eaten at a sports bar before, but never experienced anything with the sound level of that place.  We thought about leaving, but by the time I realized I was at my wit's end, the food order had long since been placed. Somehow still enjoyed the couple of bites and got out of there rather quickly.  I'd actually go back for the convenience and the salad, but next time ear plugs.  But doubt it will happen again anytime soon, wasn't the usual movie theater I go to, but was the only one showing the movie we wanted to see that night.


----------



## hollydolly

Mornin' all...9am Saturday morning, and it's pouring with rain and still not quite light...*sigh*..

Jujube you had me laughin' out loud at your description of your walks..I do that too...I thought I was the only one.. :lol1:


Ameriscot...I am sooo jealous, I hope you get some great photos...

Nothing on the agenda today, did a big grocery shop yesterday and stopped off at the pub for a coffee and sandwich ..gonna hunker down until tomorrow when the sun is forecast to return..

Have a good day everyone...


----------



## Phoenix14

I know I've eaten too much over the festive period so going up and down ladders, packing the Christmas decorations away might be enough exercise for starters today, I don't want to overdo it     I'm hankering after a salad after all the rich food so getting veg might be on my agenda.


----------



## Lee

Well Georgia, I made and ATE your caramel corn.....good thing I only did a half batch, it is delish. I used parchment paper so no sticking to the pan.

I'm with you Phoenix, exercise time lugging Christmas away.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Mornin' all...9am Saturday morning, and it's pouring with rain and still not quite light...*sigh*..
> 
> Jujube you had me laughin' out loud at your description of your walks..I do that too...I thought I was the only one.. :lol1:
> 
> 
> Ameriscot...I am sooo jealous, I hope you get some great photos...
> 
> Nothing on the agenda today, did a big grocery shop yesterday and stopped off at the pub for a coffee and sandwich ..gonna hunker down until tomorrow when the sun is forecast to return..
> 
> Have a good day everyone...



Ta. Had a great day!


----------



## hollydolly

Ooooh...gloooooorious ...next year I'm going with ya...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Lee, glad you like(d) the caramel corn. Guess it's all gone now? LOL

Holly, let's BOTH go with her next year.


----------



## Ameriscot

Group trip to paradise!!


----------



## Phoenix14

Enough of that Ameriscot, we've got sunshine here but everything else is missing.   Somehow Macbrayne's ferries are not quite up to that standard


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Lee, glad you like(d) the caramel corn. Guess it's all gone now? LOL
> 
> Holly, let's BOTH go with her next year.




me and you have a date with Ameriscot and Thailand next year.. :thumbsup1:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Road trip!!!!!!


----------



## ClassicRockr

Wife and I are in shorts today, w/a high of 82. We love it, but know it won't last. We are still in our winter season. After we moved here in Jan '09, we were very surprise at how cold it can get here in northeastern FL! It actually snowed here in our apt complex on Christmas Day 2010. I got it on our video camera. It was really coming down, but it didn't stick. It also snowed on the beach in Daytona Beach in 2008. 

Next Thursday our high will be 47 degrees w/overnight low of 30 w/wind-chill of 24. And, this is happening in Florida.........where people go to get out of the winter season!


----------



## Meanderer

ClassicRockr said:


> Wife and I are in shorts today, w/a high of 82. We love it, but know it won't last. We are still in our winter season. After we moved here in Jan '09, we were very surprise at how cold it can get here in northeastern FL! It actually snowed here in our apt complex on Christmas Day 2010. I got it on our video camera. It was really coming down, but it didn't stick. It also snowed on the beach in Daytona Beach in 2008.
> 
> Next Thursday our high will be 47 degrees w/overnight low of 30 w/wind-chill of 24. And, this is happening in Florida.........where people go to get out of the winter season!



Next stop...Cuba! 
View attachment 12524


----------



## Cookie

Holed up inside with movies an munchies - snowstorm outside, no point going anywhere today, got my groceries yesterday - so just relaxing....


----------



## Meanderer

Cookie said:


> Holed up inside with movies an munchies - snowstorm outside, no point going anywhere today, got my groceries yesterday - so just relaxing....


Ah yesssss!


----------



## Jackie22

Just got home from giving mom a perm....its Netflix for me this afternoon too.


----------



## Denise1952

Ick, grocery shopping, finding a cap for my radiator, then home again jiggidy jiggidy jog


----------



## AprilT

One more outing this week and I'm done for a bit, feel like I'm coming down with a bit of a bug, it's what happens when I'm out and about too much in a short period of time.  Sigh, but off to the movies in a couple of hours.  Feel a little like canceling, but, I should be able to make it through the movie and just come home after and crash.


----------



## hollydolly

Enjoy April...I hate sitting at the cinema it's always wayyy over air conditioned and people chat all the way through the film...and anyway I never have the patience to sit in one place for a couple of hours. Give me a DVD anytime..lol...hope you feel better soon


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

For me the trouble with sitting in a movie theater is that...I fall asleep! No kidding. When I'm watching a movie at home, that rarely happens.

It's raining here and has been for days. Now we're under a flood watch.

AND...it feels like Sunday at last. That will make getting back to my routine a whole lot easier.


----------



## hollydolly

Yikes flood watch?..not good!! Do you live in a low lying area Georgia?

We're lucky we live on the top of a hill so we never get flooded but the low lying parts  of  the village  and the nearest market town get flooded out every time there's heavy rain.

Thick fog here today, so I won't be going anywhere..I just cleaned all the woodwork down throughout the house and cleaned the windows.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Not exactly, Holly. It's just that we've had so much rain over the past three or four days that the ground is saturated and the creeks and river beds are full. So far, there have been a lot of trees down and power outages, but no homes in immediate danger. The low parts of our back yard are puddles.


----------



## hollydolly

Well let's hope it starts easing off soon for you. I'm lucky my back yard ( garden) never floods or puddles but the lawn does turn spongy with Moss after a lot of rain!!


----------



## Lee

hollydolly said:


> Yikes flood watch?..not good!! Do you live in a low lying area Georgia?
> 
> We're lucky we live on the top of a hill so we never get flooded but the low lying parts  of  the village  and the nearest market town get flooded out every time there's heavy rain.
> 
> Thick fog here today, so I won't be going anywhere..I just cleaned all the woodwork down throughout the house and cleaned the windows.



Holly, just curious about what you use to clean woodwork? I always just use plain water but it does not do the job yet I worry about using anything else on baseboards and such as I fear the paint above will get damaged.


----------



## hollydolly

Hya lee, I use ordinary dish soap because I do find if I use anything more abrasive the paint can get damaged. I don't scrub, just wash down with the soap directly on the sponge , and wipe off immediately with a soft rag!


----------



## Lee

thanks Holly....I tried vinegar once and it took the paint off so will use the dish soap method....now you've given me a job to do on a rainy day....grin


----------



## ronaldj

off on a snowy ride to church and than some nothing this afternoon.....I do have a taxi dvd from Netflix to watch


----------



## QuickSilver

Snowy here.... but off to Costco today.  Then taking the tree down.


----------



## Cookie

Cooking chick pea channa curry for later - it's rainin' cats and dogs - no snow left - temperature milder, got the balcony door open for some air... and just drinkin' my coffee.....


----------



## AprilT

I need to get some housework done, but, my body won't agree to get up and get at it, but soon.  Later, I'm going to through in some dvds, I have Maleficent and Neighbors, I will try to watch both today, but if just one, it will be Maleficent.   But first things first, another cup of tea.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Does this mean that you only had the blahs yesterday and aren't coming down with anything? Maybe you were just tired from the past two weeks of holiday mode.

Tea first. Then housework! THEN you get to reward yourself with a DVD. And if you get a wiggle on, you'll have time to watch them both


----------



## Josiah

On Sundays I dole out one weeks worth of nutritional supplements into plastic organizer trays. Not one of my favorite chores.


----------



## AprilT

No, I'm still feeling under the weather, but, whenever I go out, I make a complete mess, clothing everywhere, so I have to rehang, plus I have some items that need putting away from the market that I picked up yesterday, like dividing meat into sections to be frozen that sort of thing.  It's times like this it would be nice to be rich, so I could just have someone else do it all..    I can't bare to watch the movie in a room with clothing and bags still thrown across the roam.  My bigger mirror is between the bedroom and the tv room, so, I'm constantly back and forth when trying on outfits.  I need a better system, but then I've been saying that for years.  If I had my old walk in closet it wouldn't be an issue, but this place has the one not so large closet, therefore I can't see the lay of the land when it comes to my clothing to make up my mind what I want to wear sometimes, hence the  process of throwing items across the room, onto the sofa, shoes all over the place, while trying on different outfits in in disorganized manner onto the sofa.  Really not good and used to have a system when I was going to a 9-5, but somehow that system has gone to the wayside now.  Sigh.  I'm going to work on it, because, this is really a big annoyance having to pick up the pieces after, especially when I'm not exactly feeling my best, but to sit and look at htis mess and try to relax and watch a movie in it just won't happen.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Here's Gramma's take: It takes less time to do it once than it does to do it over! Keep telling yourself that. Don't like what you just tried on? Hang it back up before you try the next outfit on (after all, you have to go back to the closet to get the next outfit anyway). Don't want to go back and put the groceries away? Only set them down once to unpack, then put them away...including dividing up the meat for the freezer.

Darned kids. Do I have to tell you EVERYTHING? LOL (And don't slam the screen door!)


----------



## AprilT

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Here's Gramma's take: It takes less time to do it once than it does to do it over! Keep telling yourself that. Don't like what you just tried on? Hang it back up before you try the next outfit on (after all, you have to go back to the closet to get the next outfit anyway). Don't want to go back and put the groceries away? Only set them down once to unpack, then put them away...including dividing up the meat for the freezer.
> 
> Darned kids. Do I have to tell you EVERYTHING? LOL (And don't slam the screen door!)



LOL!  Yes mommy dearest.  layful:  Seriously though, I've tried that, my brain just won't let it happen, it go like that for a while and I'm right back at the madness, but, I'll keep working on it, this battle isn't over just yet.  I'm just hoping for a bigger closet next move.  But really, I can't explain, but, my energy runs too low after going to the supermarket, I can barely get the groceries into the fridge without falling over.  Iron deficiencies and all that jazz.  

Anyway, like I said pretty much finished the livingroom, have a pot of chicken soup cooking up about to pop Maleficent into the DVD and call it a day.  OOPS!  Forgot to put the chicken into the pot, hope the water didn't boil out.  LOL brb.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

For heaven's sake, woman! You can't make chicken soup without the chicken.

Dark green leafy veggies, dried apricots, mushrooms, dried beans, broccoli...there have to be some among those that you like...are all iron-rich. We need to build you up and give you some oomph.


----------



## AprilT

GeorgiaXplant said:


> For heaven's sake, woman! You can't make chicken soup without the chicken.
> 
> Dark green leafy veggies, dried apricots, mushrooms, dried beans, broccoli...there have to be some among those that you like...are all iron-rich. We need to build you up and give you some oomph.



As Madonna sings or is Lady GaGa, I was born this way, I love dark green leafy veggies eat plenty, have always had to add supplements to compensate no matter.  Sigh.  I go through several bags of kale, spinach, collards, broccoli and other greens every week.  I have to get my blood tested on a regular bases and used to also have to get b-12 shots, but the body seems to be doing better on the b-12, but still have to take the d and iron supplements and don't even bother talking about getting more sun, I'm a bit of a beach bum at times.  Some black people tend to have these deficiencies, sometimes it's just worst than other days and plus all the running around hasn't helped matters, but, not a big deal really, I just have to remember to take the dang pills as instructed on a daily basis, but, somedays, I forget though just the past week I was instructed to not forget.  Oh well.  Such is life.

Anyway, finished watching Maleficent and enjoyed it a lot more than I expected to especially when Maleficent told the king she really enjoys when he begs, that was so fun.  Wasn't to keen on the lovely dovey stuff though, but, over all enjoyed the movie.  Next up Neighbors and I don't have high hopes for it almost reluctant about watching it, but, we'll maybe I'll end up LOL.

Thank you for the concern, I mean that.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Well, okay then. Maybe tattoo "take your meds" backwards on your forehead so that when you use the mirror to put on your makeup or comb your hair, you'll be reminded

It's back to the routine today. Thank heaven because the days were all mixed up. No more of that until we have another Monday holiday. Good. I need my routine!


----------



## ronaldj

I have a list of things to do but it is cold outside baby might just stay in the house should get oil changed in car and truck, need to pick up dry cleaning.....still cold out baby.....need to bring in some wood but it is cold out baby, wait without wood it will be cold inside so if I am out bring in wood might just as well get the oil changed....three days before back to the hardware....am down to two days a week not so bad.....did I mention it was cold outside


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Yes. I believe you mentioned that it's cold outside, ronaldj! Maybe because it's winter? With a little luck, El Nino will kick in...


----------



## Lee

Back to routine, the holidays are officially over. But what does one do when you don't have a set routine 

Guess I go back to doing "come what may"

Might dig out the sewing machine today. Any suggestions for some artsy crafty project?


----------



## Pappy

The last two days, the wife and I have been making multiple trips to bathroom and it hasn't been a pleasant experience.
Today, we seem to be on the mend so will get out of house and do something for sure. I don't think my car has ever set idle for two days in a row like this.


----------



## hollydolly

No suggestions here Lee..I'm the worlds' worst crafter.

I don't go back to work until Thursday , and tbh with you, altho' I've managed to get quite a lot achieved at home this past 2 weeks , I was just thinking this morning what i would do to fill my time if I had no job..

Of course there's always volunterring, but sometimes you just wanna stay indoors and do stuff to pass the time especially in the winter, and I'm so rubbish and making things...still I might have a long time before I retire yet..


----------



## ClassicRockr

Today......laundry and cleaning out my File Storage Box. Putting all 2014 files in another area. 

As far as keeping busy during retirement days, I do a good enough job at home and running errands. As far as my wife goes, she can get bored fairly fast at home, depending on the weather. We are much more active (outdoors) during the Spring/Summer months than right now.


----------



## AprilT

Just going to take it easy, still not feeling well, so, lots of soup and rest.  yesterday I did watch that Neighbors" movie, gosh I'm so glad I hadn't paid to see it at the theater or as a rental.  Seth Rogen just needs to come out of the close already instead of living it in his films, it's getting old.  Just do it and maybe he will be able to move on to a more mature comedy genre, his films just aren't funny anymore.

Anyhoo, hope you all have a lovely day, I don't know why I keep thinking today is Sunday, it's been like this for the past weeks, I'm sure it's because of the holidays that just passed.


----------



## Cookie

Drinking tea trying to get going - need to make some appointments, do some laundry and a few inside chores -  it's very cold outside so I hope not to have to go out. Looks like the holidays are over and the reality of everyday life is setting in.


----------



## jujube

Just marveling at the latest idiocy the people across the street are up to.  It's a never-ending circus since they moved in.


----------



## Lon

Just working on getting rid of this damn cold that's been hanging around for the past five days, but gettin better.


----------



## Lee

jujube said:


> Just marveling at the latest idiocy the people across the street are up to.  It's a never-ending circus since they moved in.



hey jujube....can you tell me about yours cause I'm wondering if they beat my neighbors across the street....my two neighbors should never live next to each other. hint.....she takes her cat out in a baby buggy


----------



## hollydolly

Lon said:


> Just working on getting rid of this damn cold that's been hanging around for the past five days, but gettin better.




Hope you feel better soon Lon! :unhappy:


----------



## jujube

Lee said:


> hey jujube....can you tell me about yours cause I'm wondering if they beat my neighbors across the street....my two neighbors should never live next to each other. hint.....she takes her cat out in a baby buggy



Let me just say... picture Haight-Asbury or Kathmandu in the late '60's, early '70's.  It's a hippy circus over there, 21st century.  Last night at about 10 p.m., somebody drove in a huge school bus and parked it in front of their house (we live in a small t-shaped court and nobody is supposed to park on the street, never less a school bus.  Code Enforcement has been there, the neighborhood management people have been there.  The neo-hippies claim they can't move it because "nobody there knows how to drive the bus".  WTF?  Did it get there on its own?  I have a feeling they were planning to move some of what seems like 20 "roommates" into it.....   Ah, well....


----------



## Lee

Luv it jujube, cheap entertainment and you don't have to buy a movie ticket. But the noise is probably bad eh?

Here's my story, a new neighbor moved in next to crazy cat buggy lady. He seems ok or as ok as anyone can be suffering from post traumatic stress disorder, he's an Afghanistan Vet. He bought a fixer upper and she expects fixing up to come without noise like a skill saw should have a muffler on it or something.

Anyhow, she called the cops on him for various untrue crap such as he was dealing drugs out of the house and people were coming and going every 10 minutes. Not true, I live right across the street and see what goes on being the nosey type. When that resulted in Children's Aid questioning his kids he hit the roof rightfully so and decided to play music his choices leaning toward Led Zepplin and Black Sabbath.

So the cops come again for that several times. Then she decides to call the humane society cause he is abusing his dog. Again untrue but another investigation. For this he retaliates by mooning her, I saw that one, he does have a nice butt. Then she went out to buy a karate uniform and parade in front of his place in it....her means of intimadating a war vet. I can only shake my head.

And on and on it went back and forth till the cops told both that the next unfounded call they had to make would result in someone being charged.

Her next tactic....she can't call the cops anymore so she calls the fire department on him for a small fire. It is allowed here as long as it is contained. Again unfounded.

Winter now so both are indoors.....can't wait till spring and the fun begins again.


----------



## hollydolly

Gawd Lee as a bystander it must make for an amusing past-time seeing that all going on...but honestly crazy cat lady better watch out if the Vet is suffering from PTSD ..he might just snap...*yikes*


----------



## Lee

Yikes is right Holly, I have talked to him and watched his controlled pace, you can see the training and I know he is trying to avoid conflict. But a person in his position can only be pushed so far....I'm staying on his good side.


----------



## hollydolly

Oooh yessss, that for sure !!


----------



## hollydolly

I'm not supposed to start back to work until Thursday, just had a call from the AM to ask if I'd start back tomorrow instead  because the place is falling apart at the seams...told her no. For years I've gone in there on my days off to get those imbeciles out of the pooh and I get no thanks for it...so No it is this time..fist time I've ever refused, and I feel guilty now...jeez what am I like?


----------



## ronaldj

a book a puzzle and tv ....that's ahead on the day for me.....it's too cold to go out and play....by the fire I'm going to stay....


----------



## rkunsaw

ronaldj said:


> a book a puzzle and tv ....that's ahead on the day for me.....it's too cold to go out and play....by the fire I'm going to stay....



Sounds like my day Ronald. I did go to the dentist yesterday and gotta go back Thursday.  A long process to get a $5,000 tooth installed. I hope it's worth it.


----------



## Pappy

Have to go to city hall to see about getting passports for our upcoming cruise. Never had one before so not sure what to do. Need to find out today.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy I don't know about the USA but here you can just apply online


----------



## Kath

Since it is snowing right now, I don't plan to drive anywhere until the ploughs go through.  I had to cancel a doctor's appointment but he's used to cancellations due to snow since he is in the same town as me.  I probably will finish reading the book that our Book Club is discussing next meeting.  Then I'm going to figure out how to get my copier to work.


----------



## Kath

Arkunsaw:    Are you getting an implant?  I  had an implant done last year and it took forever and a bunch of visits to get the thing accomplished.  I hope it's the only one I'll ever need.


----------



## rkunsaw

Kath said:


> Arkunsaw:    Are you getting an implant?  I  had an implant done last year and it took forever and a bunch of visits to get the thing accomplished.  I hope it's the only one I'll ever need.



Yes, Kath, I'm getting an implant for a front tooth that broke off at the gumline. It's taken nearly a year so far but should be done soon. 

Are you happy with yours?


----------



## Cookie

Drinking tea and contemplating lunch date later - but it's so cold out (-10C) that I wonder if I'll venture out at all.


----------



## Kath

Arkunsaw:  I'm happy with it NOW, but during the time period that it was being done it was a major hassle.  Mine was a lower molar got broken as my family dentist was replacing a filling.  I hope and pray that the oral surgeon was right when he said it would always be trouble free.  I empathize with what you are putting up with right now, but you'll be relieved with a capital R when it's done.


----------



## hollydolly

Good Morning everyone..


Today is my last day off work from the Christmas holidays( I had 2 weeks off)..back to the grind tomorrow, so I'm going to get my hair cut and blow dried today and catch up on a few things around the house, and nothing more, I don't want to wear myself out before a long day tomorrow..lol


----------



## Ameriscot

Been busy with inlaws visiting. It's been a very good visit. Their bungalow is just a few doors down. They go back to Oz tomorrow.

Temps are the same as always - somewhere around 30c/86c. Always thankful for sea breezes.


----------



## hollydolly

Do want some more (pretend) in-laws over for a visit Ameriscot..I'm happy to oblige... :yes:


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Do want some more (pretend) in-laws over for a visit Ameriscot..I'm happy to oblige... :yes:



Haha! Sure!


----------



## hollydolly

k:


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> k:



There's a nice resort I can recommend not far from us. Only £250/night!  NOT what we are paying for our house.


----------



## hollydolly

Tempting but waaaaayyy out of my price range....


----------



## QuickSilver

JUst work... and a meeting with new Docs at our monthy credentialling meeting...  Always fun to lecture them on their documentation...  So they immediately forget everything anyway.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, boys and girls. I worked like a galley slave yesterday, but today's an easy day and home early. Early...today's house should only take about four hours.

It's cold here and going to get colder during the day. Tomorrow? Bone-chilling! Y'all have a good day and stay warm (we KNOW Ameriscot will stay warm).


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Tempting but waaaaayyy out of my price range....



Mine too!


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Good morning, boys and girls. I worked like a galley slave yesterday, but today's an easy day and home early. Early...today's house should only take about four hours.
> 
> It's cold here and going to get colder during the day. Tomorrow? Bone-chilling! Y'all have a good day and stay warm (we KNOW Ameriscot will stay warm).



We sleep with the fan on and a/c in the daytime.


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> Pappy I don't know about the USA but here you can just apply online



We can here too, Hollydolly. But city hall is just down the street and a very nice person explained everything to us and we got our applications to fill out. Pappy


----------



## ronaldj

good morning world


----------



## Kath

Rkunsaw:  Sorry I put an A in front of your Rkunsaw.  That is a unique idea to use a state-related alias as your screen name.  That means mine would be Pencilveinyuh.   ride:


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning to all!  

View attachment 12651


----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy.


----------



## hollydolly

Kath said:


> Rkunsaw:  Sorry I put an A in front of your Rkunsaw.  That is a unique idea to use a state-related alias as your screen name.  That means mine would be Pencilveinyuh.   ride:




LOL Kath I thought for a minute that said penicillin


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> We can here too, Hollydolly. But city hall is just down the street and a very nice person explained everything to us and we got our applications to fill out. Pappy




oooh that was nice and handy Pappy...our nearest Passport  office is 50 miles away


----------



## Kath

LOL   Gee, that might work, too!


----------



## kcvet

stay warm


----------



## Jackie22

...going to get out to grocery shop for myself and mom before the really bad weather gets here.  Also I will pay my property taxes today...ugg


----------



## QuickSilver

Just heard from hubby...  Now the garage door opener is not working..................the struggle continues


----------



## Cookie

Keeping warm inside, as it's very very cold outside today, and do whatever the mood strikes.


----------



## kcvet

QuickSilver said:


> Just heard from hubby...  Now the garage door opener is not working..................the struggle continues



just stay away from those springs


----------



## Ameriscot

Sadly, driving in-laws to airport. Had a nice time. We don't see them often since they live in Oz.

Going to behave for the next ten days until the next round of decadence when our friends arrive from Scotland.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's 12F here. 12! 12 is much too cold. Fortunately, I'll be working like a whirling dervish for a new client today. Moving around will keep me warm even if the client keeps her house cooler than I'd like. Today is her 15th wedding anniversary so she's giving herself a cleaning lady for an anniversary gift


----------



## rkunsaw

It's cold outside so I ain't goin' outside. Not 'till my dentist appt. at 4 pm.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Staying inside ALL DAY!! I've always got something to do in our apartment!


----------



## Pappy

Taking our passport apps. to get the ball rolling. Takes 4-6 weeks to get them in mail. Trying to decide between a passport card or book. Card is much cheaper but the catch is your can't fly at all with the card. If one of us got sick in Bermuda, we would be up s---- creek. With the card, you can cruise and drive but no flying. For safety's sake, better get the book.
Card....$30
Book...$110. Each


----------



## Rocky

I had to renew my passport recently.  I hadn't intended to because I won't be traveling anywhere other than Canada and Mexico.  But then came the edict about having to have passports even for Canada -- for heavens' sakes!  

But as I do intend to get back to Victoria B.C. to Butchart Gardens and high tea at the Empress Hotel, renew it I did.


----------



## rporter610

Sounds like everyone is doing something worthwhile. Even daily chores can be rewarding when you get to see instant results!  I like that part.  
My chore for today is to drive 65 miles to see my mechanic and have him fix a flat tire, then put the tire back on the car after removing the spare, and getting that   #$%^&  warning light on the dashboard to go off.  It's snowing here in Central Minnesota today, so I'll have to be careful driving.  Tonight I have to attend our local monthly Planning Commission meeting, where I serve on the board.  We make decisions on whether to recommend approval of people's applications for Conditional Use Permits, zoning changes, etc., to our county board.  It's interesting work.  Good luck to everyone on your list of to-dos today.


----------



## AZ Jim

I retired so I could do without an agenda.


----------



## Cookie

Puttering around inside - maybe some tidying or cooking - we'll see, not exactly motivated to go out in the freezing cold.  Tea and TV.


----------



## avrp

AZ Jim said:


> I retired so I could do without an agenda.



:thumbsup1:


----------



## Kath

I truly admire your attitude!  I'm trying to focus on achieving the same attitude and I do OK until somebody pushes my Guilt button!


----------



## hollydolly

I went back to work today after 2 weeks annual leave..worked like a dog for 12 hours trying to get on top of all the work that had been left for me because of other people's incompetence or laziness..or both.. ''Leave it to Holly'' she'll sort it out...of course why not, what else would I want to be doing other than picking up everyone elses' slack? :tapfoot:


----------



## Pappy

Frustrating. Got everything together for passports and thought to myself, what could go wrong?
Well, here's what went wrong. First, the application was to be filled out in black ink not blue. Guess who used blue?

Second. Of all the damn stupid things, the passport pictures had a glare in them. A glare? Good lord, they looked fine to me. Two little, 2x2, pictures were $11.99 each. Back to CVS to see if they will make it right. Geez.......


----------



## jujube

Spousal Equivalent got home Tuesday night from three weeks at his mother's house, trying to either find help to keep her in her home or get her settled in assisted living.  He talked to her three times yesterday; things seemed to be going as well as possible.  We just got a call....she's back in the hospital.  Here we go again.


----------



## rporter610

Pappy said:


> Frustrating. Got everything together for passports and thought to myself, what could go wrong?
> Well, here's what went wrong. First, the application was to be filled out in black ink not blue. Guess who used blue?
> 
> Second. Of all the damn stupid things, the passport pictures had a glare in them. A glare? Good lord, they looked fine to me. Two little, 2x2, pictures were $11.99 each. Back to CVS to see if they will make it right. Geez.......



What a bummer of an experience! Now you have to start over.  Grrrr.


----------



## Josiah

Getting started on income tax preparation. I don't mind paying my taxes but assembling all the business information for my accountant is not my idea of a fun afternoon.


----------



## Kadee

Taking friends we have not seen for 10 years out to tourist sites in our home town.
We met these friends on the side of the road in Westen Australia while traveling in our caravan, after meeting we traveled together for three months before they headed back to their home in Queensland and we stayed in South Australia to arrange to have this home built. Despite the distance we have remained friends we are calling our catch up a 10 year reunion


----------



## rkunsaw

The dentist office called and postponed my appointment. I had already showered. :lol: Dang it, all cleaned up and nowhere to go.


----------



## Kath

Speaking of passports, I have to get mine renewed.  So I found at that this town's library is where one goes for passport renewal.  They even take the pictures there and supply needed forms.  I just have to bring driver's license, birth certificate, and money.  Too bad I can't send you one, too, Pappy!


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> I went back to work today after 2 weeks annual leave..worked like a dog for 12 hours trying to get on top of all the work that had been left for me because of other people's incompetence or laziness..or both.. ''Leave it to Holly'' she'll sort it out...of course why not, what else would I want to be doing other than picking up everyone elses' slack? :tapfoot:



I've had a job like that! Coming back from a holiday was a nightmare.


----------



## Ameriscot

I was brave and drove by myself to do shopping at Tesco Lotus. You would understand why I call it brave if you were here. Motorbikes on your left and right and they go the wrong way down one way streets. So turning means checking for motorbikes on both sides. Also the dogs love to cross the streets slowly. I think they are Buddhist dogs.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

LOL at your Buddhist dogs, Ameriscot. 

Cold here again...can we please be done with winter now?

Pappy, sorry about your passport troubles. Is it going to be worth it? Mine expired years ago, but I didn't plan to go anywhere so never bothered to renew it.

Worked my fingers to the bone yesterday...nine hours! We can safely call that one DEEP cleaning! Today's a piece of cake, though, because I've been working there so long that I've got it down to a science. Get there, get going, get done, get gone


----------



## ronaldj

after a way to busy day yesterday a little more laid back one today.....followed by two working days at the hardware


----------



## Ameriscot

We are getting things together to go to immigration office on the island to extend our tourist visa. We applied for a 60 day visa but since I wanted a few days in Bangkok as well as our two month house rental, we are over by 6 days.


----------



## Pappy

Yea!!!! I feel like a school kid that just passed his exams. Passport applications are on their way. It was an expensive venture though. Pics. $25.00, City Hall fee, $50.00, passports, $210.00. Anyway, now we wait and hope they get here before the cruise in March.


----------



## hollydolly

Evening all..almost 8pm here...long hard day at work today and we had storm force winds and on the drive home on the motorway in the rush hour traffic tonight I had a battle to keep the car from being side-swiped and blown off the motorway. It's  even worse up North than it is here, they've got winds of up to 110 MPH in Scotland, and they've had to shut some of the train lines, and a few of the bridges because vehicles have been blown off...:winter1:


----------



## AprilT

Just back from Dr Appt, mostly will be doing more of what I've been doing most of the week, resting trying to rid myself of this bug and sinus and headache congestion.  It's been one miserable week and can't wait for this to be over, though I'm more sorry for others around the world having a much worse time than myself.  My heart goes out to the people here and around the globe; Parisians are having such a time this week.  

But to subject, I will spend a few minutes here and then steaming the sinuses, lots of tea and bed, rinse and repeat.


----------



## ronaldj

like many days our agenda changed......two grandchildren vising tonight and than spending the night...


----------



## ronaldj

they are 5 and 7....their parents and big brothers are at a game far away ....home late....so we played a couple card games and now they are watching a movie


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Evening all..almost 8pm here...long hard day at work today and we had storm force winds and on the drive home on the motorway in the rush hour traffic tonight I had a battle to keep the car from being side-swiped and blown off the motorway. It's  even worse up North than it is here, they've got winds of up to 110 MPH in Scotland, and they've had to shut some of the train lines, and a few of the bridges because vehicles have been blown off...:winter1:



Been reading about the winds in my area. Power out and I hope our heating system kicks back in at what we set it at. Biggest concern is ceramic tiles on our roof. Hard to replace as they don't make them any more.


----------



## Ameriscot

Pappy said:


> Yea!!!! I feel like a school kid that just passed his exams. Passport applications are on their way. It was an expensive venture though. Pics. $25.00, City Hall fee, $50.00, passports, $210.00. Anyway, now we wait and hope they get here before the cruise in March.



Didn't remember being so expensive! I'm due to renew my US in 2017 and UK in 2019.


----------



## QuickSilver

Going to the prosthodontist to start my teeth odyessy.


----------



## Pappy

Grocery day. Other than that, not much going on. Just enjoy the day.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Nothing much on my agenda today after I visit with my son. I'll try to think of something constructive to do. If that fails, I'll watch something on my list from Netflix.


----------



## ronaldj

today and tomorrow Hardware-man will be patrolling the aisles looking for thing-a-jigs and which a ma calits


----------



## Jackie22

Nothing exciting today....got to clean my bedroom, bath for Bella and movie for me later.


----------



## rporter610

QuickSilver said:


> Going to the prosthodontist to start my teeth odyessy.


I don't envy you that dental work.  Good luck and remember to relax and breathe deeply!


----------



## rporter610

I'm off to buy more food for my birds.  They have already eaten 50 lbs of sunflower seeds and some mixed songbird food. Although really it's the squirrels who eat most of it.  I especially like watching the rabbits who come to pick up what the birds drop from the feeder.  I have a quartet of fat bluejays who make quite a raucous noise fighting over the cracked corn that I put out as well.  I enjoy watching the wildlife at my feeder.  It's just outside my kitchen window.


----------



## Kath

Since we are due for another snow storm here in a day or two, I went to the grocery store to stock up a bit.  Well, that idea was apparently shared by the majority of the local gentry as the store was jam-packed with people!  It took me longer than usual to get fewer provisions than usual.  Glad I got that over with, though.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

LOL, Kath. Down here if the forecast has even a hint of freezing rain or sNOw, the shelves in the grocery stores empty of bread, munchies and toilet paper, the dairy cases empty of milk, and the fridge cases are suddenly bare of beer. Oh...candles and batteries disappear in short order as well.

It's a little nippy today, and I would enjoy having a fire, but it would probably be frowned upon since I don't have a fireplace


----------



## Ameriscot

Was thinking about renting bikes today but I seem to have picked up a cold. Arghhh. 

Husband had to phone our insurance company in the UK as 6 ceramic tiles blew off our roof in the storm and broke. A friend will contact a roofer for us.


----------



## Kath

GeorgiaXplant:  I know what you are saying is true because I lived in the Atlanta area for 8 years!  I remember the traffic chaos every time it snowed - I worked downtown so the drive home to Marietta was an unreal mess!  I still miss lots of things about Atlanta and the state of Georgia and definitely miss my friends there!


----------



## jujube

My agenda for tomorrow is to do even less than I did today, which was totally nothing.  Two long days (Thursday and Friday) of babysitting an active toddler just about did me in.


----------



## QuickSilver

Finally able to get out last night to celebrate my Birthday as the weather was too bad on Thursday.. We had a feast!   Today we are going to see Selma.. and tonight watch the Golden Globes.


----------



## hollydolly

Ameriscot we have the same problem with our ceramic roof tiles at our house in Spain everytime there's a storm. Very annoying.


QS happy Belated Birthday whenever it was..:cheers1:

Today it's still blowing stormy although interspersed with sun. We_ were_ going out for lunch but he who must be obeyed has the worst head cold and coughing for Britain, and it's freeezing out there, so best to stay home in the warm

I've got the ironing done and put away, and made his nibs some spicy Lentil, Veggie and Sumac  soup..so now I'm playing on here..


----------



## Josiah

hollydolly said:


> Ameriscot we have the same problem with our ceramic roof tiles at our house in Spain everytime there's a storm. Very annoying.
> I've got the ironing done and put away, and made his nibs some spicy Lentil, Veggie and Sumac  soup..so now I'm playing on here..



What's Sumac soup? Here is the States we have a very prevalent roadside shrub called Sumac, but I didn't think any part of it was edible.


----------



## hollydolly

No Josiah, do not eat the shrub...you might get poisoned...

Have a read here of the Sumac Spice..

http://www.thekitchn.com/heres-why-...r-spice-cabinet-ingredient-intelligence-67042


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, boys and girls, and happy Sunday. It was sunny when I got up but has clouded over, rain is moving in and supposed to be yukky and rainy all week until Friday. Drat.

I'm not going to eat sumac. Not even gonna try the spice. Nope.


----------



## Jackie22

Yukky and rainy here too, Georgia, I'll stay in today...have one more movie to watch.


----------



## Pappy

Dreary day here too. Looks like football is in today, or Netflix.


----------



## ronaldj

sunny and cold in the thumb, Hardware-man is about to don his cape and cowl


----------



## drifter

It's cool here in central Oklahoma, overcast, drizzling slightly. and if I can persuade my roommate, a good day to watch a bit of football. Tomorrow, Monday, I've got to pay some bills. Wednesday is payday, and Thursday we're going up to OKC to the VA hospital for a noon meeting. We're going to tell them how we like the VA's Home Health Care Program, how we first came to be picked for the program, and what we think of it in comparison to regular VA health care. They will video the session. Afterwards I have a lab appointment, and then back to the house, a short twenty-five mile drive along the back roads.


----------



## Ameriscot

Argghh. Got up early to get to the immigration office before they opened so we can get a visa extension. There were about 70-80 people waiting outside to get in!  So we're going to go back at about 11 and hope to fill in forms then go for lunch, coming back mid afternoon. Office is closed noon to one.

We won't have to bother with this next year as we will be staying exactly 60 days.


----------



## rporter610

It is 12 below zero this Monday morning.  Last week, the weather people said that by today it would be warmer.  Liars!  My fingers nearly froze when I loaded wood into the wheelbarrow for the wood stove.  So I won't be doing any more outdoor things today.

I wrote the draft of a new blog post yesterday, and today I'm going to edit it and then publish this afternoon.


----------



## Cookie

Monda - chores - laundry, shop for groceries while the weather is a bit warmer..... clean up kitchen...... then put the feet up and relax.  Are we having fun yet?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I was up this morning before the roosters and off to sparkle up a client's main floor in preparation for dinner guests tonight. She's nice and it wasn't a whole lot of work so I didn't mind. From there I had to zip over to my "real" client for today. She had something in the crockpot that smelled so good I thought about working REALLY slow in hopes that she'd be home before I left and invite me to stay for dinner. 

Rainy, foggy, damp, clammy...an altogether un-nice day. The good news is that starting on Sunday, we're projected to have warmer than normal temps for the following 14 days. Our normal temp would be about 53-56. I can handle warmer than normal (Sorry *rporter610*...) Sometimes I get homesick for the UP. January isn't one of those times. Nor is Feb-u-dreary.


----------



## Ameriscot

I've picked up a cold somewhere and feel crappy. Plan is to do nothing and stay in. Rainy today anyway. Wondering what happened to the dry season. Don't know about dinner as we eat out.


----------



## hollydolly

Hope you feel better soon AS..


 Good Morning all...

It's 6.20am here and I've just got ready for work..after work tonight I have to go to the hospital for 7pm to have a procedure done that will take about 90 minutes, so I'm not too looking forward to that...but anyway it needs to be done so it's best to just grin and bear it..


Have a good day everyone..


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, Holly.

Hope it goes well for you this evening.


----------



## rkunsaw

What's on my agenda today?  Nuthin'


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's still foggy and rainy here. Can we be done with winter now?

Today should be an easy day. I don't have to be at work until 9 and will be done around 2. Yay.


----------



## Pappy

Cool here in Florida this morning. Rain is done for awhile. Nothing much doing today. Will visit coffee shop and pick up some lottery tickets.


----------



## ronaldj

new tires on the car, putting away Christmas stuff and reading comic books....


----------



## Josiah

I've got to write an email to a guy who's owes me a pretty big sum of money. We're ostensibly longtime friends and colleagues and I feel hurt that he's violated the trust that I thought existed between us. So I'm not looking forward to this chore.


----------



## Cookie

The weather network says is -19 C here today - at least it's sunny.  The plan is to stay in and do some inside stuff - but for now just drinking my tea and waking up.


----------



## Kath

Ameriscot:  Sure hope you get rid of that cold really fast!  Here in good old PA we are having a combination of sleet and rain (nice and slippery) with temp holding steady at 29 degrees.  This is the sort of weather that is definitely not a motivator of activity!


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> Ameriscot:  Sure hope you get rid of that cold really fast!  Here in good old PA we are having a combination of sleet and rain (nice and slippery) with temp holding steady at 29 degrees.  This is the sort of weather that is definitely not a motivator of activity!



Thanks! A cold on a holiday really sucks!


----------



## hollydolly

AS take heart..much as it's horrid to feel ill when you're on holiday..the Cold/flu bug is sweeping the UK at the moment. It seems like a really pervasive strain, and every second person seems to have it...hacking coughs etc which are lasting for anything up to a fortnight...and just to add to the Mix, heavy snow is expected from Scotland all the way down to the lower Midlands today.

Hospital tests for me went ok last night although  after working an 11 hour day then going through 90 minutes of tests then driving home in the dark after having not eaten anything for 24 hours I was shattered..., and today I've got to go back and see yet another specialist...Can you believe that when I called the hospital they suggested that if it wasn't important ( which it is and was ) that I don't come because the hospital is experiencing a high incidence of *Norovirus..*. :aargh:


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> AS take heart..much as it's horrid to feel ill when you're on holiday..the Cold/flu bug is sweeping the UK at the moment. It seems like a really pervasive strain, and every second person seems to have it...hacking coughs etc which are lasting for anything up to a fortnight...and just to add to the Mix, heavy snow is expected from Scotland all the way down to the lower Midlands today.
> 
> Hospital tests for me went ok last night although  after working an 11 hour day then going through 90 minutes of tests then driving home in the dark after having not eaten anything for 24 hours I was shattered..., and today I've got to go back and see yet another specialist...Can you believe that when I called the hospital they suggested that if it wasn't important ( which it is and was ) that I don't come because the hospital is experiencing a high incidence of *Norovirus..*. :aargh:



Sounds like a day of torture! Glad it's over for you.  Before we left on our trip the local hospital was closed due to norovirus. I was panicking and almost afraid to leave the house right before our trip!

Made it to immigration office to extend our tourist visa. Nonstop coughing. Hubby is acting like I have Ebola! If he catches my cold I'll never hear the end of it!


----------



## rporter610

Best wishes to everyone with what you have to/choose to do today.
Today I'm taking it easy this morning with a novel.  Then this afternoon is my monthly shift at our local food shelf.  Then tonight, I catch up on the latest chapter of Downton Abbey!


----------



## Josiah

Rin, I'd be interested in having a link to your blog. Thanks


----------



## rporter610

Josiah09 said:


> Rin, I'd be interested in having a link to your blog. Thanks



Hi Josiah,
Thanks for asking.  My blog is at  http://www.thingscouldbeworse.org


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Are you feeling better yet, Ameriscot? Just not fair to be under the weather on vacation.

I got up late again this morning and didn't have time to post. It was supposed to be another short day, but today's house is home to two school-age kids who were all day every day for two weeks at Christmas. Not complaining, though...it wasn't nearly as bad as the houses with teenage girls who spent two weeks at home over Christmas vacation. Two of them have three teen daughters each. Oy!


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, Georgia. Feeling a bit better. We've been wanting to rent bicycles and go for a run on the roads with less traffic. But I don't have the energy yet. Maybe tomorrow or Saturday. 

Going to the mall for a latte and some shopping then maybe the beach later. 

Friends coming Sunday night and staying for ten days. Then they will spend a few days in Bangkok. We will meet up for our flights home together on the first. 

Got online using my mobile, not the WiFi, to order flowers for my sister's 65th birthday.


----------



## hollydolly

The dreaded insomnia has kicked in tonight. It's 2am here ..I have to be up for work at 5.30am for an 11 hour work day. I went to bed at 9 o'clock absolutely exhausted and was wide awake again at 12.30. I'm sitting here now at this ridiculous time knowing I've got to be 'up' for work in 3 and a half hours praying for tiredness to wash over me so I can at least get another couple of hours..but nada..zilch nothing. I'll be asleep at my desk  if I don't get at least another hour or 2's sleep!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Sorry Holly! Hope you can sleep.


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks... So do I AS...but here I am at 25 to 3.. and still up.. and it's absolutely lashing down out there , rain battering against the window.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm up and almost at 'em. Another day of rainy weather even though we were promised sunshine today. Figures!

Hollydolly, when that happens and I put "time limits" on myself...if I go to sleep now, I'll still get three hours/if I go to sleep now, I'll still get two hours...it never fails that I finally fall asleep just before it's time to get up!


----------



## Ken N Tx

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/11393-Casino


----------



## Ramblin Rose

Can I just jump in here to post in this thread without an invite? I have been known to crash parties so I'll just join in here with you all too if you don't mind.

Cold day here today, it's Canada and is to be expected. Ken, you have given me an idea of what to do on a cold day, it's warm in the casino.


----------



## ronaldj

I think e are going shopping Super-girl needs new boots....


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ramblin Rose said:


> Can I just jump in here to post in this thread without an invite? I have been known to crash parties so I'll just join in here with you all too if you don't mind.
> 
> Cold day here today, it's Canada and is to be expected. Ken, you have given me an idea of what to do on a cold day, it's warm in the casino.



Not too bad down here..Some spring is coming!!


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning everyone...I've been busy helping my mother, she is beginning to talk nursing homes, she'll be 95 in a few days....today, Ill catch up on cleaning my house.  Welcome to the forum, Ramblin Rose.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

RR, of course you can jump in. Nobody needs to wait to be invited!

Yes. Canada. Cold! Cold here, too, but maybe not by your standards. It's only 37F and still foggy, misty...just a damp and chilling day. I. NEED. SUNSHINE.


----------



## Kath

Our area hasn't had sun for over a week and the weather prognosticators aren't giving us much hope on that score.  I've been trying to find out what parts of the world have sunshine but low humidity.  Due to health reasons, I don't do well in big-time heat and humidity so I need to find places to go that are quite temperate.  If you know of any, please share and I'll bake you a cake.


----------



## Pappy

Not much on this gloomy day.The sunshine state has been a little stingy with its rays the past few days.


----------



## AprilT

Was another day at the doctor's, getting a shot in the shoulder and one in the hip.  Should be able to move a little better for a little while, I have a big birthday party to attend weekend of the 24th, so hope it helps so I can get my dance on.  LOL.


----------



## Pappy

Good luck, April. Maybe joints will loosen up by then.


----------



## AprilT

Thank you Pappy.


----------



## dancingqueen

I had a great day.  Had my yearly mammogram!!


----------



## Ameriscot

I managed to get the gym this morning. Did the full sets with dumbbells but only 15 mins cardio. Feeling much better but not 100%.  Might rent bikes today, or kayak.


----------



## hollydolly

April hope you get some pain relief soon..

Glad you're feeling a little  better AS...you'll be glad you're not at home at the moment with all the snow up there at the moment..

Day off for me today , not sure what I'll be doing today my whole body aches...might go for a swim at the leisure centre later..


----------



## ClassicRockr

Absolutely LOVE how active you are! We've got on the treadmill in our fitness center. Kind of cool to walk on the thing and watch the Rifleman at the same time! We do get some exercise, but that will definitely increase when we get our Shih Tzu later this year. It will be WALK, WALK, WALK!



Ameriscot said:


> I managed to get the gym this morning. Did the full sets with dumbbells but only 15 mins cardio. Feeling much better but not 100%.  Might rent bikes today, or kayak.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> April hope you get some pain relief soon..
> 
> Glad you're feeling a little  better AS...you'll be glad you're not at home at the moment with all the snow up there at the moment..
> 
> Day off for me today , not sure what I'll be doing today my whole body aches...might go for a swim at the leisure centre later..



Ta. Very glad we aren't home now. The snow never stays long in our area though. But they are getting sleet and more wind I think.

Enjoy your day off.


----------



## Ameriscot

ClassicRockr said:


> Absolutely LOVE how active you are! We've got on the treadmill in our fitness center. Kind of cool to walk on the thing and watch the Rifleman at the same time! We do get some exercise, but that will definitely increase when we get our Shih Tzu later this year. It will be WALK, WALK, WALK!



I'm faithful to my gym workouts because if I don't I feel lousy. Not as good as my gym at home but it'll do.


----------



## Ramblin Rose

Housework day for me, boring, boring, boring. Then hopefully it will be warm enough later to get out for a walk. Just have to walk like a penguin or wind up sliding on the ice like one 

Dancing Queen, nice to see someone else from Ontario here


----------



## Cookie

Drinking my morning cup of tea and soon to leave for my knitting circle - it's up to -6 C today and clear and windy - will need to wear a hat and gloves outside though.  After that, anything goes.


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning, Cookie and all, I've had my 2 cups of coffee...it is supposed to be in the 60s today, I think I'll load up the Christmas boxes that are in the garage and take them to the barn today...one of the jobs I've been putting off until warmer weather.  April, I hope you are moving around better today.


----------



## rporter610

Good morning, everyone.  I'm in the group that has a lot of pain today.  I hope for all of us it is just for today.  I did my 1.5 mile walk with my dog, hoping that it would loosen things up and make me feel better, but by the time I got home, I was hobbling!  Looks like it's time for some aspirin and a cappuccino.


----------



## ronaldj

stacked firewood, read comics, worked on puzzle,  took care of chickens....granddaughter coming over later ......


----------



## AprilT

I should be doing laundry, but, I've decided to see just how high the pile can grow in another day or so.


----------



## hollydolly

rporter610 said:


> Good morning, everyone.  I'm in the group that has a lot of pain today.  I hope for all of us it is just for today.  I did my 1.5 mile walk with my dog, hoping that it would loosen things up and make me feel better, but by the time I got home, I was hobbling!  Looks like it's time for some aspirin and a cappuccino.



Hope you're feeling a little bit better now Rin..


----------



## Kath

Rin...I'm sure sorry that you are having such pain and I hope that improves quickly!  Doing a 1.5 mile walk with the dog is really great - 
I take my dog walking 3 times a day and, if the 3 distances are added up, I don't think the total would reach a mile and a half.  I have chronic back and hip pain so I try to push through the pain a little bit each week.  I'd like to get up to maybe 4 or 5 miles but I may be 99 by then!


----------



## jujube

Hope everyone's aches and pains are better today.  If not, c'mon down here to visit and we'll sit in the sun.


----------



## Ameriscot

Feel better, Rin.

My cold is much better, just trying to cough up the rest of the gunk in my lungs. Hubby thinks he's caught it from me and has a homicidal glint in his eye. 

Our friends arrive from Scotland tomorrow night for ten days. She will faint when she sees the price of wine here - double or more than at home.


----------



## hollydolly

Jujube..I'm coming to sit with you in Florida..it's just started snowing here, so that's put paid to my plans to take a load of bags to the charity shop...

O/H is suffering for the 2nd week with the flu..he's really got it bad and feeling really sorry for himself, which tbf is not like him at all, he's usually really stoical. 

Hope everyone who has the lurgy feels a bit better today.


----------



## Kath

Holly, what are the symptoms of lurgy, just in case I get it!


----------



## Vivjen

If it is snowing with you, Holly; should be here before lunch!
i am preparing to paint some ceilings...it takes a lot of coffee...


----------



## hollydolly

hahaha kath...it's just a generic slang  name for anyone who is sick with something that lays you low for a while...in this case the flu' :unhappy:


Get ready for it VJ..it's not too heavy at the moment but it's steady and it's not settling just making everything wet.

Don't envy you those ceilings...I always get someone else to do mine!!


----------



## Ramblin Rose

Vivjen, painting ceiling is a yukky job. Speckled glasses if you wear glasses and two tone hair. But nice to have those jobs out of the way and it looks so nice and brightens up a room when done. 

Making a cake for a neighbor today who did me a favour and then some shopping. A gal has to eat.

Hope everyone's sniffles and aches and pains are going, going, gone.


----------



## hollydolly

I'm really in the mood for cake today RR...dunno why, it's only just after 11am, but I don't have any in the house. Fancy a bit of trip? I'll make you some dinner in return?


----------



## Ramblin Rose

Holly how's about a raincheck. It's going to kill me to make that chocolate fudge cake and hand it over to someone else. Maybe she'll save us both a wedge but with 4 kids something tells me I'll have to make another for me and you.


----------



## Vivjen

Chocolate fudge cake, RR? Save me a piece next time....please...


----------



## hollydolly

Make 2 at the same time RR...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Count me in on the cake. Looks like you'll need to make three. So far...

No sNOw here, kids. A sunny and warmish day for us. High temp predicted to be 58F.


----------



## Jackie22

Morning everyone, sunny day here too...today I'll try to do what I didn't do on yesterday's agenda.

Chocolate cake....yum yum


----------



## Ramblin Rose

As Marie Antoinette said "Let them eat cake" so I best get busy making cake cause I do not want to meet the same end as poor Marie


----------



## hollydolly

Well the snow stopped and then we got beautiful ( cold) sunny afternoon, so I took the charity bags to the shop after all..and did the weekly supermarket shopping as well while I was out. Not long got back..with...  Belgian Dark chocolate cake as well  ( I blame Rose for making me eat cake)


----------



## Vivjen

I hate ceilings...


----------



## rporter610

Today I'm going to sort my receipts from last year, as the first step in preparing my income tax return.  Then I'm going to do research for my next blog post.  After those two hours are up, I'm going to read for a while and take a nap!  Love Saturdays!


----------



## jujube

Going to the Highland Games this afternoon and a ceilidh afterwards.


----------



## Kath

I just walked the dog in 19 degree weather.  I got her a little coat to wear in yucky weather but she hates it!  She'd rather tough it out.


----------



## hollydolly

jujube said:


> Going to the Highland Games this afternoon and a ceilidh afterwards.




lovely but what are you celebrating?


----------



## Kath

Vivjen, I hope your ceiling project is progressing smoothly.  If my ceiling starts to need paint, I sure couldn't do it as I get dizzy when I get to the top of the ladder.  Right now, I'm checking my ceilings just in case.


----------



## AprilT

I'm thinking of investing in paper clothing, the pile just keeps growing and I don't think I have much room left, so, either today or tomorrow laundry gets done.  Likely today, within a short time from now.  Sigh, just feels like such the effort considering, I have to go up and down on an elevator.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's a nuisance, April, but think about how good it will feel to be done with that chore 

Almost forgot that I'm dogsitting later this afternoon and overnight. That wouldn't do at all! It's a beautiful, sunny and warm day here so *my* dog will probably want to spend the rest of the day outdoors.


----------



## Raven

I'm staying inside today and cleaning the house because it's too cold to go outside for anything!!

The sun is shining but it's blustery with snow blowing around and a low temperature of -14c.


----------



## Denise1952

it's raining buckets again today, so no walk for me.  I need some better "rain-wear" have the jacket but pants get sopping wet  Ok, so, I will read for sure, play on here for sure, and have a new game (hidden object) to play, and a new puzzle, new to me  All in all, my sis & I are stocked up on food, and I'm feeling really grateful today.  Just to have a nice, warm home, and all my needs


----------



## Vivjen

I have done the worst ceilings...tomorrow I thought I would move on to carpet cleaning; less strain on my poor arms...


----------



## AprilT

GeorgiaXplant said:


> It's a nuisance, April, but think about how good it will feel to be done with that chore
> 
> Almost forgot that I'm dogsitting later this afternoon and overnight. That wouldn't do at all! It's a beautiful, sunny and warm day here so *my* dog will probably want to spend the rest of the day outdoors.




I wouldn't mind so much if I still had the machines inside my apt and I didn't have to keep going up and down several times especially since these machines don't have a separate compartment for me to add my vinegar to the rinse cycle and I need to make another run down just for the rinse setting, not necessary, but, I like the extra benefits of the vinegar rinse..  Oh the horror of it all.  LOL.  Anyway, I went and got two loads going already, so that chore will soon be done and over with.  I think when I move, I'll try to make sure my next place has a washer and dry inside my apt like my previous place.

gosh darn it, the buzzer is about to go off for me to make the run for the rinse cycle.  LOL!


----------



## Denise1952

Maybe you can at least find a place that has washers where you add the Downey/vinegar whatever rinse in the beginning.  My sis's washer does that and it's no newbie


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

April, anywhere to put one of those little apartment-sized stackable washer/dryers in your place?

I like the idea of paper clothes...


----------



## AprilT

nwlady said:


> Maybe you can at least find a place that has washers where you add the Downey/vinegar whatever rinse in the beginning.  My sis's washer does that and it's no newbie



Most newer complexes have those washer/dryers, not sure why this complex chose to have these antiquated ones even though we have the updated no coin pay systems.  I'm in my fifth year living here, we'll see what happens when time comes around for me to renew the lease, if they go up nearly another $100 again this time around, I will for sure be moving though I really love the location, but, enough is enough.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh dear April , I've never lived in a place where you have to go and do your washing outside your home, I have only ever seen that on American sitcoms where they have a communal laundry area in an apartment block...I would hate that, I'm not surprised you allow it to build up a bit, I probably would do too...good idea from Georgia tho' if you have a tiny space on a kitchen worktop or floor for a little machine like one of these...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Good-Ideas-Portable-Washing-caravans/dp/B003V43Z1S


----------



## ronaldj

had a kicking around day now off to the hardware


----------



## Denise1952

Oh, I totally forgot, there are these, little balls you put your "extra" added Downey in and it distributes it at the right time!!


----------



## AprilT

Well Holly, now my life is over, I just looked over on the side of my desk and saw that I have a sock sitting there that was supposed to go in with the rest of the laundry.  Will the atrocities never end.  LOL!  It's really not all that bad, it's one flight up and down, just a little bit of a nuisance.  Like whats her name, I can see if from my window, well in this case, I can open my front door and see the laundry room just looking over the rail.  

Good thing, I still have another load, towels and sheets, I'll just throw the sock in with them, problem solved in there, but still have to run up and down (ride actually,) to dry, add more vinegar to the third load.  First time in a very long time I've ever had three loads of laundry in one day.  Not letting that happen again if I can help it, but I was quite ill over the past weeks.  I'm going to play the lottery, I need to hire a maid.    I actually really need to at least get a smaller place and pare down my wardrobe as well.  Easy to say, not easy to do when you have a touch of the hoarder gene in you when it comes to clothing especially.


----------



## Vivjen

Why is it that one sock always escapes?!


----------



## RadishRose

Vivjen said:


> Why is it that one sock always escapes?!



I ask the same question! I have begun to buy socks in 2 colors only for winter; black and gray. I can at least find a pair that match as long as I have enough of each color.


----------



## hollydolly

LOL April...I know what you mean about the clothing hoarding Gene...welcome to my world..that said, I am lucky  b/c we turned one of the spare rooms into a dressing room for my clothes a few years ago...but_ still,_ I find myself running out of hanging space..can you _believe _it? layful:


----------



## AprilT

Just loaded the third load, so much to hang that I don't put in the dryer, which is another nuisance.  Such a complicated life.  NOT!

View attachment 13111

View attachment 13112

View attachment 13113


----------



## hollydolly

AprilT said:


> Just loaded the third load, so much to hang that I don't put in the dryer, which is another nuisance.  Such a complicated life.  NOT!
> 
> View attachment 13111 View attachment 13112 View attachment 13113



Your links are not working for me


----------



## AprilT

That's really weird, not sure what's happening with the site, the pics should be appearing right on the page.  Either something the mods did or there's a glitch on the site.


----------



## hollydolly

Could it be your links have no space between them?..just wondering


----------



## AprilT

I had made that correction when I read you previous post, if you still aren't seeing the pics, it has to be a site error.  Because, I'm perfect on my end.  He, he, he.


----------



## hollydolly

Just gone back and clicked on them, and still getting the 'invalid attachment' message...might be worth giving SB or Matrix a shout..


----------



## AprilT

hollydolly said:


> Just gone back and clicked on them, and still getting the 'invalid attachment' message...might be worth giving SB or Matrix a shout..



I'll try posting again, let me know if they work, if not, I'll contact them to see what the problem could be.

View attachment 13121

View attachment 13122


View attachment 13123


----------



## hollydolly

yeaaaah can see 'em now


----------



## AprilT

I have to make one last run down to the laundry room in about 30 minutes to collect the last of the loads and I'm done with the up and down just the putting away left to do.


----------



## hollydolly

Go for it girl...think of the good the exercise is doing you... :grin:


----------



## Lady

Just watching Tv ,its 9.45pm .washed all my bedding today ,there was a good breeze blowing and the sun was out .


----------



## Pappy

Beautiful day here today. This morning went to HOA meeting. This new board of directors are really sprucing up our community. New Palm trees, new drainage where needed and new lightning also where needed. 

Later went to Walmart to pick up subscriptions. Then to Dennys for lunch. Relaxing at home now.


----------



## jujube

Vivjen said:


> Why is it that one sock always escapes?!



You know where the sock goes when it disappears, don't you?  It disappears into the "hozone".


----------



## Vivjen

like it!


----------



## AprilT

jujube said:


> You know where the sock goes when it disappears, don't you?  It disappears into the "hozone".




Damn these socks, evidently Not only did I wash one late, I left a different one behind in the other washing machine, so having completed all drying cycles, this sock will have to air dry.  Socks have a life of their own, I have bought so many though I rarely have to wear them, but, yet seem to lose them often enough to have to keep restocking them on a regular basis.


----------



## Kath

April, paper clothing sounds like a great idea!  I just know there's probably a market for that!


----------



## Ameriscot

My sister in Michigan received the flowers I ordered for her birthday.  

Our friends from Scotland arrive tonight!  

I can't believe we only have two more weeks here! I'm not ready to be cold   Hubby keeps suggesting we change our booking for next year from two months to three!


----------



## jujube

I remember when they came out with paper clothing in the 1960's.  Didn't catch on.  They weren't inexpensive. View attachment 13140


----------



## Ramblin Rose

I do remember wearing a paper dress back in the day, just once was enough. You sat down and you had a wrinkled backside. Worse than linen. I thought I was a trendsetter but just looked ridiculous. My foolish extravagant days.

Big disappointment yesterday. Went and picked up a book on hold at the library and so looked forward to reading it today. Had a look at the forward and darn it all, I read it a couple of years ago. Hmmmm wonder if it's worth a re-read?

So maybe a tv day instead or the Saturday newspaper.


----------



## Vivjen

Off to clean some carpets in a minute; the ceilings I did do look better....
then attack the kitchen; which has EVERYTHING dumped in it....
don't worry folks; this enthusiasm will soon wither...


----------



## Ramblin Rose

Vivjen, you go girl. Incentive for the rest of us


----------



## Jackie22

Ramblin Rose said:


> Big disappointment yesterday. Went and picked up a book on hold at the library and so looked forward to reading it today. Had a look at the forward and darn it all, I read it a couple of years ago. Hmmmm wonder if it's worth a re-read?



I do that too, RR.  Its supposed to be in the upper 60s today......yesterday, I cleaned up the leaves with the riding mower, it was nice to get outside, today I think that I'll put fresh flowers on DH grave, it will soon be his birthday.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I've vac'd  throughout the house, upstairs and down ( even tho' my back is killing me)...got the laundry done and it's now in the dryer...made some home-made lentil/carrot/broccoli, and bacon  soup...emptied all the waste baskets and got the wheelie bin out for collection.. Then .had my shower..spoke to my daughter in Spain who has just been released from hospital after having surgery on her hand, and is in a lot of pain...and now it's 2.20pm and the sun has come out after a grey miserable start, so I'm going to clear up the leaves on the lawn in a little while before it gets dark at 4.30pm.


VJ...it's a horrible job having to clear everything out the room where you've shoved it all, especially when the room you've just done looks pristine..but just think..once you've done it all you won't have to think of it again for years!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicRockr

I remember the complex we lived in in Colorado. The laundry room was in the complex, but had to load laundry in our vehicle and drive down to it. Done laundry on Saturday morning, around 7AM, when nobody else was even up. 

The complex we live in now has a washer/dryer in each apartment and I do laundry on Mondays while wife is at work. All she has to do is put away her clothes that are laying on the bed and hanging up on the closet door. Yes, I'm a great hubby!



AprilT said:


> I have to make one last run down to the laundry room in about 30 minutes to collect the last of the loads and I'm done with the up and down just the putting away left to do.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Play-Offs for the Super Bowl today. Luck and Rogers are my favorites!


----------



## hollydolly

Do your apartments and houses all have washing machines as part of the fixtures and fittings in the USA?


----------



## Vivjen

Holly; it is so cold out there!
i promise that by 4.30 tomorrow everything will be back in it's rightful place; with at least some places looking bright and sparkling!
i have an integrated washing machine; it was in the house when first built; together with a fridge-freezer, and dishwasher.
no room for a dryer though....
they are all still going.....touch wood....and I have lived here for 12 years; the house was first occupied in 2000.


----------



## ClassicRockr

The last two, including the one we are in now, apartment complexes have both washer/dryer in apartments. There was none in our house when we bought it in 2004. Wife had both from a previous house she had with her ex and we hooked them up. When we sold the house, left them there. They were both pretty old anyway.



hollydolly said:


> Do your apartments and houses all have washing machines as part of the fixtures and fittings in the USA?


----------



## hollydolly

CR... I have never had a house in the Uk where the white goods came as part of the package...but in Spain where I have a second home it is mandatory that if you sell you have to leave the washer, dryer , cooker and fridge & freezer...

VJ..is that the  same for all new(ish) builds now?...my house is 60 years old so when I moved in over 30 years ago there was nothing here at all ...


----------



## Vivjen

It seems to be round here; all the new ones being built have white goods built in.
before we bought this one, we saw a similar one where all the integrated appliances; except for the oven, had been removed; it looked awful!
people who have had new ones, often don't integrate them though...I prefer mine hidden!


----------



## Ramblin Rose

Throwing the appliances in is used as a bargaining tool when selling a home over here. It darn near killed me on the last house I sold to leave the appliances but the young couple insisted and the deal would have fallen apart if they did not get them.

I had not even finished paying for them as I bought them on a 3 year interest free plan


----------



## AprilT

I don't know, after reading what you all have in store, I may have to go take a nap, I'm exhausted just thinking about all you have on your agendas.  Me, I'm going to mostly zone out in front of the boob tube (TV).

Hoping you all have a lovely day.


----------



## Kath

Here in U.S., some apartments come with appliances and some don't.  If there are no appliances existent, then there is usually a laundry room somewhere in the apartment complex.  In the houses here, a lot has to do with when the house was built - most new-builds come with appliances that are included in the home's purchase price, but in older places there may be appliances but these can be very well-used or non-functioning.  I've lived in a number of houses and in the older ones we usually had to replace at least one piece of equipment.  Never bought a house that had a washer and drier in it in the beginning - these always had to be purchased and moved in with the furniture.  I think it's so interesting that what we call appliances, in UK are called white goods.  Because the appliance color that is trending here presently is "stainless steel," I guess the US can't use the term "white goods."  Folks here can be quite picky about what goes into their kitchens.  I don't plan to ever buy stainless steel anything because I've watched friends and neighbors wiping off all the fingerprints.  Are integrated appliances the ones that have a front piece matching the cabinet doors?  If that's what they are called then I have an integrated dishwasher.  Gee, I feel like I learn new things everyday!


----------



## Vivjen

That's integrated, Kath!
my washing machine has a magnet to keep the door closed, and my dishwasher door is totally attached to my cabinet front.
my dishwasher needs emptying...


----------



## hollydolly

Kath we have all sorts of colours for our appliances too. My washer, dryer  and fridge freezer are stainless steel effect..my cooker is  cream and black cuz it's an Aga.. ''White goods' is just the generic name we give to that stuff. Appliances we tend to use more for things you plug in the wall, like kettles, lamps etc..


----------



## jujube

I'm going to try to get another square done today for a baby afghan I'm making.  At this rate, it'll be a high school graduation present.


----------



## Ramblin Rose

Kath, got to agree about fingerprints and now they say stainless steel appliances are on the way out. White is timeless.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hi, kids. Guess I'm a little late, but I've had a bummer of a day.

Got a call from my son last night around 9 telling me he'd run to the store, was only gone about 15 minutes, and when he got back, his door had been kicked in and the place ransacked. AGAIN! Thugs took his laptop, phone, tablet, watch. He called the police, of course, and they came and took a report and dusted for fingerprints and whatever all else they do. Rents are so high that he can't afford to move, neighborhood is close enough to dicey that he can't get insurance. Oy. Just two weeks ago a tenant two doors down was coming home from spending the holidays with her family and was mugged when she got out of her car. Welcome home

Anyway, they must have been watching to see who leaves the buildings. When his neighbor was mugged it was about the same time in the evening so I'm guessing that they were hanging around waiting for somebody to leave and she just happened to drive up. How convenient for them. Dammit!

This crap is really starting to wear on me...imagine how HE feels.


----------



## Cookie

What awful news - terrible for your son to get his place broken into and his stuff stolen. My building had been broken into in the past, then we had security cameras on all entrances and everyone has their own fob key for entrances.  Most people including myself have installed a deadbolt on their doors which makes it a lot harder to break into and the doors are reinforced. 

This sounds like a tenant/landlord issue and tenants need to get together and get landlord to provide good locks and security cameras. Every city has a rent control or tenant's rights department for this sort of thing.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Each apartment has its own entrance, and the locks are deadbolts. There are security cameras on both ends of all five buildings. I think these people figure that because the apartments are a little isolated and the tenants not among the monied who live within just blocks, the police won't bother with them.

If you thought a deadbolt would stop a burglar, think again. I thought so, too. Obviously not! Breaking into a place with a deadbolt might be a bit more difficult, but kicking in the door? That works just fine.

The maintenance man was there first thing this morning when he got the message, but the door can't be replaced because the buildings are pre-war and the doors no longer a standard size. He did put on a new knob, but the best he could do was to put one on that just has the push-and-turn lock on the inside.

I guess I'll hear more tomorrow. The apartment manager will probably be in touch with my son in the morning.


----------



## AprilT

Georgia, WOW! just WOW!  So sorry you and your son are dealing with such awful nonsense.  Another reason I hate to move from where I am now, but the rents just going up so fast, hard to keep up, but, After reading your post, I don't know, I might just decide to start collecting bottles so I can stay put at least another few years.  Not that such a thing can't happen right here in my own complex.  There was a robbery at the shopping plaza a few years ago, but they had the place surrounded; helicopters flying overhead and caught the perps in no time.  There was a brief surge of crime around that time, one of our bus drivers was murdered, he was napping and was forced from his car, at gunpoint, to go to the atm machine and make a withdrawal and then the mugger killed him anyway after he gave him the money.  The perp was caught due to his face being caught on the atm camera as the bank.  That incident was very chilling and very sad; there was a high incidence of prescription drug abuse happening at the time as well tying into the surge. I forget the name of that very popular drug that was making the rounds at the time, but, usually you can look at most of the users and just know they're on something.  It's been quiet for the past few years over this way, knock on wood which is more of the norm in this small section but that could change at any given moment of course.

I'm glad your son wasn't harmed, be safe.


----------



## Cookie

Georgia, sorry your upset - it must be very stressful and nerve wracking for you - I would feel the same if it happened to my son. Hope it all works out. I agree with April that it's good your son wasn't hurt.


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, that is so awful!  Any chance he can move soon? That's a horrible way to have to live - always in fear.


----------



## Ameriscot

Picked up our friends at the airport last night. Their resort is 2 miles from us which is not very convenient. Tried to get them to book here but they waited too long and it was full.  We'll be playing the tour guides.


----------



## jujube

Georgia, so sorry to hear about your son.  Thank goodness, in a way, he wasn't home to confront them at the door....there's no telling what people like that might do.  Possessions can be replaced but lives can't.  

I once came home for lunch and scared a burglar out the back door as I was coming in the front.  He had been there for some time as he had taken a large suitcase out of the closet and had been putting things in it.  He had gone through the drawers and closets; I felt violated for a long time.


----------



## hollydolly

OH Georgia..my god, what a scary thing to happen to your son, and of course the worry for you must be tremendous too , because it sounds like he lives in a troubled area with the  muggings and burglaries.

I hear you when you say rents are high but is there absolutely no way he can move to somewhere else?..It's just appalling that people cannot be left to live their life in safety in their own homes.


----------



## Vivjen

Ditto all of the above, Georgia; take care, of you and your son.


----------



## Kath

Thanks to all for the appliance info!  I love learning about how things are done in other places, especially UK because I'm 1000% Anglophile.  I've heard and read about AGA cookers and would like to learn how to cook with one.  All my appliances are black (except for dishwasher which is integrated) because I needed kitchen things to blend with family room colors since they merge into each other.  Black appliances also get fingerprinty too.  When I notice prints I get out the Windex and have at it!  Also, Jujube, I'll bet your afghan is going to be so cute - I have been trying to teach myself how to crochet and knit but it's a challenge.  I wish I hadn't waited until I was antiquated to learn these things!


----------



## Ramblin Rose

Georgia, sorry to hear about your son. Bummer for sure. Just curious as to why he cannot or will not move? Is money the reason or something else? Has he considered sharing an apartment in a better neighborhood. 

Going for a shopping trip today and taking a new route someone told me about. Said it saves a lot of time and gas. Will see.


----------



## Vivjen

I clean my cupboard fronts with furniture polish...
they are gloss cram and coffee; a mixture. Note to self; must paint the dining room area to match better.....


----------



## hollydolly

Having the satin finish steel FF , washer etc..it means no fingerprints get left behind, but when I had proper stainless steel I had to use a tiny drop of baby lotion on a rag to take out all the fingerprints and make it shine.. I would never have stainless steel again!


That said I still have a SS cooker in the Spanish house, but I've had the Mini AGA here for about 7 years..previously to that I had a green stand alone  cooker..Yikes...that was a big mistake even though I had the washer and dryer to match...bleuurgh, never buy coloured goods you get waaay sick of them before they wear out.


----------



## Kath

I'm so sorry about your son's terrible experience, Georgia!  I hope that he has no more scary situations like that!


----------



## Kath

Ever since my hubby had to be placed in hospice facility, I really don't use my cooktop and ovens much.  Cooking for just oneself is very unchallenging so mostly I use the microwave or make a salad.  When I was a kid I hated kale which my mother served often - she had a gigantic veggie garden so never had to buy vegetables.  Now I've been putting kale in salads and I really like it - big surprise to me!  The big difference is what else is in the kale salad.


----------



## Vivjen

That is not the right attitude, Kath....(only joking.)
seriously; try cooking yourself something really nice every once in a while....a casserole; that kind of thing.
you can make it last, and eat other things in between....however your method does avoid cleaning the oven and hob!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good Monday morning, kids. It's going to be a stellar day here...sunshine, 65F. Woohoo!

Thanks for all the concern and the good wishes. Nope. Moving just not an option. The biggest hurdle is the $$...deposits, first & last month's rent, cost of moving utilities and land line. It all adds up. And...he had just signed a new lease on January 1.

I don't have to be at work until 930. It's nice on the one hand because I can fiddle around at leisure this morning. OTOH, it means I'll be there later and not home before about 230 or 3. However, it's not like I have a busy social schedule this afternoon!

Y'all have a great day


----------



## Pappy

While wife is away, this afternoon, I'm going to spend the afternoon getting things ready for our community garage sale coming up. Have tons of things to sell as we haven't had only one other sale since 2001. How the stuff sure accumulates.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hm. I know I read these responses today, but I didn't post when I got home from work WHY?

The good news is that my son reported that they looked at the surveillance tapes at his complex and saw the guy who broke into his apartment. Unfortunately, couldn't make out his face. He was on foot. Kicked in the back door and left by the front door. The apartment manager told him that yesterday's "fix" for the door isn't meant to be permanent and that a door was already ordered yesterday. Apparently, because of the age of the building and difficulty in replacing things like doors, they have a supplier. Yay for that. Also, yay for the fact that the new door is steel and comes with some sort of security gizmo to foil anybody who tries to kick it in or jimmy the lock. The frame wasn't damaged at all (more yay for the way older places were built), it was just the door that was damaged. I'm not sure when the new door will be installed, but it can't happen soon enough!

It was a perfectly gorgeous day here today and we're promised another just like it tomorrow. This is probably just a teaser to remind us what spring will be like...before we get some walloping winter ice and/or sNOw storm. However, I'll take it. It was so pleasant outdoors that when I got home from work, I sat out on my patio with a glass of tea. Ahhhh.

Pappy, I hope you get rich at your community yard sale. It's a lot of work but usually worth it. Get rid of stuff and make some money in the bargain!


----------



## Ameriscot

We are being tour guides to our friends who have come for a two week visit. Today is some temples and a pagoda and a nice beach side lunch.  Feeling a bit rough today as we all had too many cocktails with dinner last night. Ugh! I need to stick to beer.


----------



## hollydolly

Very good news about the new steel door Georgia thank Goodness for some small mercies at least. Yes yesterday was suny here too as is this morning ( it's almost 11am here)..but there's a big layer of frost covering everything.

New daffodils are poking through already though in the back garden despite the ice cold temps..

Last day off for me today back to work tomorrow supposedly, but it's forecast for heavy snow here tomorrow, and if that happens I won't go because my opposite number who lives near work says she will swap with me to save me from driving a 40 mile round trip..

AS...be warned the evil brew....  seriously , I hope you have a lovely day with your newly arrived friends.


----------



## Vivjen

Today is shopping, and then clean me....after my exertions this weekend.
half the house looks better.....ah well.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Holly, we're going to get some nasty weather starting Thursday so enjoying these last two days of springlike temps is my first order of business. We noticed our daffodils poking through a couple of weeks ago. A sure sign of spring...sooner or later

Sounds to me like Ameriscot was...um...overserved? LOL


----------



## hollydolly

Same here Georgia as from tomorrow we're supposed to get snow. I've just rung my opposite number at work and she has confirmed that she will stand in for me if the snows come .. so that's great.

It's actually a gloriously sunny day here today but the sun isn't warm enough to melt the ice.


----------



## Ramblin Rose

Today will be a waiting day like yesterday. Plumber was supposed to come yesterday and he promises first thing this morning.

In the meantime the cats decided that the kitchen sink was their new lake. No swimming but testing the water with paw makes splashy kitty fun in the middle of the night.


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning everyone.....well I finally got the garage cleaned out, the weather has been really nice here the last two days, lifts my spirits to be outside.
Today my time will be for my mother.


----------



## ronaldj

waiting by the phone or e-mail to hear back from the director of the play I auditioned for last night


----------



## Ramblin Rose

sounds exciting Ronald, what's the name of the play?


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Holly, we're going to get some nasty weather starting Thursday so enjoying these last two days of springlike temps is my first order of business. We noticed our daffodils poking through a couple of weeks ago. A sure sign of spring...sooner or later
> 
> Sounds to me like Ameriscot was...um...overserved? LOL



Aye, those cocktails are sweet and go down too easily! Head is better now. layful:


----------



## jujube

Sneeze, wipe nose, cough....rinse and repeat.  Went to the eye doctor yesterday afternoon and I'm going to have to have laser posterior capsulectomy done in both eyes.  Not a big deal; in and out in five minutes.  Came home and immediately started coming down with a cold.  Went to the walk-in clinic this morning...sinus infection...antibiotics.  Last week was the stomach bug.  Can't wait to see what fate has in store for next week....leprosy, anyone?


----------



## Pappy

A lot of stuff going around down here in the south. We had the stomach stuff a while back. 
Jujube, just stay away from this guy and feel better soon.


----------



## AprilT

jujube said:


> Sneeze, wipe nose, cough....rinse and repeat.  Went to the eye doctor yesterday afternoon and I'm going to have to have laser posterior capsulectomy done in both eyes.  Not a big deal; in and out in five minutes.  Came home and immediately started coming down with a cold.  Went to the walk-in clinic this morning...sinus infection...antibiotics.  Last week was the stomach bug.  Can't wait to see what fate has in store for next week....leprosy, anyone?



So sorry you aren't feeling well.  I pretty much went through similar a week ago which had lasted for nearly two weeks; at the time it was going on I would have prefered  to have been in a coma instead of what I was feeling.  

Feel better soon.


----------



## jujube

I'd better be better by tomorrow morning.  I'm getting my teeth cleaned at 9:00 and with my dentist, if you miss your appointment, it may be two months before you get another one.


----------



## RadishRose

Hope you feel better!


----------



## jujube

Kath said:


> Also, Jujube, I'll bet your afghan is going to be so cute - I have been trying to teach myself how to crochet and knit but it's a challenge.  I wish I hadn't waited until I was antiquated to learn these things!



Granny squares afghans are the easiest things in the world to make.  All you need to know are "chain", "double crochet" and "triple crochet" and voila! three or four years later, you have an afghan - lol!    (Or as my grandmother used to call them, africans...)


----------



## Kath

Sure hope your health status starts to trend upward fast, Jujube!  Three or four years for an afghan!  LOL   Well, I guess I'll go back to quilting!  I've got at least 3 quilts partially completed - most were started quite a while ago, longer than 3 - 4 years.  I've tried so many crafts over the years, but my big love has always been gardening.  But our community doesn't allow vegetable gardens and one has to get permission to plant flowers, shrubs, etc.


----------



## Ameriscot

We're enjoying having our friends here but it's exhausting being tour guides.  

Not anxious to go home to the cold in 11 days.


----------



## Raven

House work this morning and an appointment with my doctor this afternoon.
I'm okay it's just a regular visit so he can get paid.  

It's cold  with the occasional snow flurry but the highway looks clear
so no problem driving to town.

Have a good Wednesday everyone.


----------



## oldman

I am flying later this morning. A friend of mine flies for a corporation here in my city and he is down with the flu. I have been approved to fly as the co-pilot. We will be departing Harrisburg at 10:00 a.m. and flying to Charlotte, NC and departing down there at about 4:00 p.m. I got the call at 5:00 a.m. Quick meeting, huh? I am very excited. I haven't flown professionally in over a year. Best part is that I get paid.


----------



## rkunsaw

I bought some landscape timbers yesterday. Today I'll use them to raise the height of one of my wife's flower beds.

My day to cook too.


----------



## ClassicRockr

When wife and I go to the grocery store or Wal Mart and hear someone coughing.........we walk real FAST to get away from them! Unfortunately, when a person is in a restaurant and someone gets seated and starts coughing/sneezing, you just can't get up and leave. Sometimes we really wish that sick folks would just STAY AT HOME, but we know that will never happen. We're just glad we got our Senior Flu shot again this year. 



jujube said:


> Sneeze, wipe nose, cough....rinse and repeat.  Went to the eye doctor yesterday afternoon and I'm going to have to have laser posterior capsulectomy done in both eyes.  Not a big deal; in and out in five minutes.  Came home and immediately started coming down with a cold.  Went to the walk-in clinic this morning...sinus infection...antibiotics.  Last week was the stomach bug.  Can't wait to see what fate has in store for next week....leprosy, anyone?


----------



## Ameriscot

Tomorrow - massages!  Maybe take our friends to see another temple. Swimming.


----------



## Lady

Ive had a day indoors today its been trying to snow ,bitterly cold.. had a delivery of a wooly  jumper , nice fit so ordered another , Everything is so much cheaper  online .


----------



## hollydolly

Oh don't be fooled Lady..not everything is cheaper online by a long chalk.. you really do have to shop around.. 

Daughter had her banadages removed from her fingers today where she'd had a second surgery to try and re-knit the ligamnts which weren't healing from the last surgery following a fall over a cliff last year.

She sent me the pictures of her fingers knitting together...*oooh dear* it looks soo painful... you wouldn't want to see them, and she's being so stoical and brave about it all too..


----------



## Kath

Holly, I really hope your daughter's hand gets well very soon.  It's always a big worry when one of our kids gets sick or needs surgery.  Right now, it's snowing buckets - there's about 5 or 6 inches of it on the ground already.  Today, before the snow began I decided to drive to the store for some supplies.  Two days ago, I had new tires put on my car so I figured even if the roads got slippery, the new tires would take care of that situation.  So this morning I drove off and about 4 blocks from home the car started making a weird noise, so I stopped, got out, and OMG! 3 of the new tires were flat!  It is now at the dealership and they are trying to determine what happened.  One probable cause is the extreme cold which can cause contraction of the aluminum rims.  This allows air to escape from the tire.  Due to the snowstorm, I may not get the car back for a couple of days.  Right now, I'm feeling kind of rattled but really tired mostly.


----------



## Vivjen

I am not surprised, Kath....what a shock...sleep well, when you get there...and keep warm.


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, I hope your daughter's hand heals quickly and well.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath, what a pain in the behind that is!


----------



## ronaldj

busy day stacking wood grandchildren over tonight playing with toy trucks giving piggy back rides...granpa is now tired...than thye left and the phone rang and I got a part in the play 'you Can't Take it with you'...the part of Mr. Kirby


----------



## Kath

Ronald J., I'll bet you are very tired as wood-stacking can wear a person out.  My dad used to chop wood when he was stressed out - he felt more relaxed after he completed that chore.  Congratulations on getting a part in the play...it really sounds like fun!  You've given me an idea....I'm going to try to round up some of the folks in my community to put on a play!  BTW, where is the Thumb?


----------



## Ramblin Rose

Holly, hope your daughter is doing better now. Ronald, congrats on your part. Kath, I never heard of that happening with tires before, you learn something new every day.

I spent yesterday shovelling and now looking out the window see the plow has put a great deal of it back in my driveway. Will forego walk today, will be enough exercise shovelling.


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks Kath, AS and Rose for your best wishes for my daughter...her hands will take a long time to heal if they do, and we're hoping they will because she has had  one of the best surgeons in Spain working on them. She's due to get the stitches out on friday  

Ronald...break a leg matey, hope you have a great first night.. 

Oh Kath what a scare for you with the tyres, I hope they sort something out for you pretty darn quick..


----------



## Jackie22

Kath, what a strange thing to happen on your car.

Holly, hope your daughter continues to heal.

It is raining here this morning....the only thing on my agenda today is to gather up my tax info...... everyone have a good Thursday.


----------



## ronaldj

the thumb is in Michigan......today I am paying some bills, maybe doing a puzzle, reading through the play and not stacking wood.....the wood I stack is for a local saw mill I help there part time and trade my time for wood to heat my house and when I have enough for heat  I trade for federal reserve notes. aka cash


----------



## QuickSilver

ronaldj said:


> the thumb is in Michigan......today I am paying some bills, maybe doing a puzzle, reading through the play and not stacking wood.....the wood I stack is for a local saw mill I help there part time and trade my time for wood to heat my house and when I have enough for heat  I trade for federal reserve notes. aka cash



Ronald..  did you say you were in community theatre?  I might like to try that..


----------



## Lady

Im staying in today ,ive  not warmed up yet from hanging the washing out .think i need to put it in the dryer.
cleaned through the house , Meter reader came , so i can expect a bill in the next  week or two
.


----------



## AprilT

Well, I'm heading out of town for several days to stay with my best bud, big surprise party for her planned and her sister is picking us up tomorrow from her place and we're then headed over to her dads home.  The travel, because of the way I have to do this trip, will wreck havoc on my body, but, I figure, with all going on with the immigration issues in my friends life, this could be the last time we have some real time together if things don't go her way, so, I don't want to have regrets about not making the effort to be there.  She's like a sister to me, so this is way more important that my aches and pains.  

Heading to Greyhound in less than two hours from now.  Normally, she would make the round trip to come get me, but, due to the issue I mentioned, she hasn't been able to renew her DL in the past two years, so Greyhound bus it is, GH bus I'm dreading.  Deep breaths and it will be over till it's time to return home.

Hope you all have a great rest of week, I will try to check in when possible.


----------



## Cookie

Recovery day after a busy week of appointments and running around - might dust around a bit, but maybe not.  Feet up, good book, knitting and/or watch some netflix.


----------



## Cookie

Have a good trip April - I'll bet the Greyhound buses are a lot more comfortable now than they were the last time I was on one (1988 - Toronto to Montreal). It can be very restful and scenic - napping, reading, etc.  And no smoking anymore, thank goodness.


----------



## AZ Jim

So far today I have been kept busy trying to keep the woodpeckers off my hummingbird feeder.


----------



## AprilT

Cookie said:


> Have a good trip April - I'll bet the Greyhound buses are a lot more comfortable now than they were the last time I was on one (1988 - Toronto to Montreal). It can be very restful and scenic - napping, reading, etc.  And no smoking anymore, thank goodness.



Thank you Cookie.  Hope you have an enjoyable rest of week.  I'm going to miss watching you all solove puzzles in the Catchphrase section for sure.

I better get a move on it, I'm sure to forget something or not turn something off.  LOL.


----------



## Josiah

Just came home from having a Transurethral Resection of the Prostate. Still a little woosie from the anesthesia and not much fun having a urinary catheter for the next few days. But this too shall pass and hopefully peeing will return to being only an occasional interruption to life's normal pleasures.


----------



## Kath

Bon voyage April!  (What is catchphrase section?)   And Josiah, I hope you feel more like yourself very, very quickly.

Still waiting for my car dealer to fix my tire problem but couldn't use the car anyway because today we had more snow so I wouldn't be driving on the streets the way they are now.  Instead, I've paid some bills and started reading the book that the local Book Club will be critiquing next time.  Holly, I record most of the stuff I watch for the same reason you do - too many ads.  I'm quite hooked on Downton Abbey, Game of Thrones, Outlander (love it!), etc. so absolutely have to record these - if I ever missed an episode I'd pass totally out.


----------



## hollydolly

Hasta La Vista April we'll miss you...hope you have a great time partying with your friend..and leaving all of us behind..not inviting us, and not even bringing us any cake back..but hey ho we still wish you a wonderful time..cuz we is nice like that :laugh:. I have never been on a GH bus so I have no idea it would be so arduous it always looks fun in the movies....

Kath this is the Catchphrase section April's talking about... https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/10929-Catchphrase-(Based-on-the-UK-TV-Panel-Game)

LOL well if you ever miss an episode of any of those British dramas you can always get it on catch up tv ..you can have my share too cuz I don't like them..

Jackie thanks so much  for your best wishes for my daughter.. 

Josiah...hope you're not feeling too poorly after your procedure , and everything gets back to normal for you in the next few days..you sound very stoical and postive about it anyway..


----------



## Pappy

:bonvoyage:We'll miss you, April.


----------



## Kath

I looked up the catchphrase section and I suddenly realized how dumb I am.  The one that really blew me over was the one in French!  I've taken French and can still use it rustily but if I don't know ahead of time that I'll need to use French, my mind doesn't even go there!


----------



## QuickSilver

:bonvoyage:April!!


----------



## Cinnamon

The weirdest thing on my agenda today was crawling around under my desk when my mouse came unplugged.  I forgot it wasn't wireless and just stared at it for a long moment when it died on me, knowing there were no batteries around the office.  Then I realized -- duh -- it plugs into the computer tower, which is under the desk.  It was DARK under there, too, and it's a wonder I didn't get electrocuted feeling around for an empty USB slot.

Josiah, sounds like you had a rough time of it.  Sure hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Ameriscot

Josiah, hope you feel better soon.
April, enjoy your visit.

Nothing big on our agenda today. Our friends are renting a motorbike bike but sticking to the quieter roads.


----------



## hollydolly

I remember renting a motorbike in Cyprus AS...I was fine because I had a motorbike of my own at home, so I felt very comfortable driving it ..until I hit a pile of gravel on the road, and off I came..slid right along the road on my back..OUCH!!! 

It's 8.30am here, Ice and frost are covering the lawns and cars...it's set to be zero degrees all day but sunny.

Called my daughter in spain to wish her luck getting her stitches out today, to learn that it's not until NEXT Friday.. she so wants it over and done with, but it'll give her hand much more time to heal. 

Kath you're not dumb at all....the Catchphrase section just takes a bit of lateral thinking really..some of us get it quite quickly and others take more time to chew it over, and some just love to look at it and wonder how we worked it out.. :LOL..it's fun!!


----------



## Kath

Holly:  I'm glad your daughter has another week to heal - that will really benefit the hand even though it's tough waiting for removal of the stitches.  My former brother-in-law was a hand surgeon and he had lots of pictures and films showing various surgeries he had performed.  The pictures were tough to view at first but one gets used to seeing things like that when the icky feeling goes away.  He said motorcycle and car accidents were top causes of hand surgeries. I'm going to have to observe the catchphrase section for awhile so I can learn what the guidelines are.  I also need to learn how to put pictures on threads so i don't make them the wrong size.


----------



## Vivjen

Guide-lines, Kath?!
rob puts up these impossible puzzles.....( say what you see) we have to work them out!

i either get it almost immediately; or never....so rely on clues.....from anybody!

i have just painted another wall....


----------



## hollydolly

Kath the surgeons do a wonderful job repairing people's limbs, Kudos to re-constructive surgeons like your ex B-I-L.  2 of my daughters' fingers were actually torn off in the fall, and they managed to sew them back on. This was last summer, and they say she'll regain full use of her hands eventually. She has to keep going and having it redone tho' where it's not knitting together properly and 2 days a week she has intensive physiotherapy. She's now called to tell me the surgeon has agreed to remove the stitches on Monday so she can get back to trying to exercise her fingers. In all this time she's continued to work..can you believe that she's so brave?

Incidentally there's lots of ways to resize your pictures, I do it from my hosting site..Photobucket...but the quickest most simple way to do it if you haven't got them hosted is to use an editing site like this one.. http://tinypic.com/ you don't have to register.

Simply click ''browse' find your photo and  upload it from wherever it is on your computer.. 

Then click on the box that says (resize) it has a drop down menu...and chhose which size you want...for this site it's best to choose ''Message Board''

Click ''Upload' and it will ask you to copy a few word to prove you're not a spammer..then once you've typed those in your photo will automatically upload..

Simply copy the code for ''forums and message Boards'' and paste it straight onto the forum...

Like this..


----------



## ronaldj

did some outside chores...its cold and snowy here, than watched some Man From U.N.C.L.E. now getting ready to go to the funereal home (friends mother) and than picking up grandchildren


----------



## Cookie

Decided to do a little kitchen cleaning - Whoah!  Removed small appliances from kitchen counter (where did all those crumbs come from?) and it needed a good wipe - and clean microwave, toaster oven and other items need rearranging/tidying for a fresh clean start.  Partly done now but taking a break. It's one of those sunny days where you can see all the dust everywhere.  Oh my god!


----------



## Kath

Thanks Holly for the info on how to get photos done properly - I'm going to practice until I've got it down pat.  I felt a big clutch in my stomach when you described that your daughter lost fingers - this will take plenty of physical therapy but she sounds like a very brave and determined person.  You must be so proud of her - going to work with a badly injured hand - wow!  She sure is courageous!  Daughters are terrific!


----------



## Jackie22

Cookie said:


> Decided to do a little kitchen cleaning - Whoah!  Removed small appliances from kitchen counter (where did all those crumbs come from?) and it needed a good wipe - and clean microwave, toaster oven and other items need rearranging/tidying for a fresh clean start.  Partly done now but taking a break. It's one of those sunny days where you can see all the dust everywhere.  Oh my god!



LOL...don't you just hate that...I have about 1 hour in the morning that I can see many many cat hairs and dust bunnies everywhere.  In fact that is what I've been doing today....I either have a cold or really bad allergies today, so I'm trying to eliminate some of the cat fuzz and hoping it helps.


----------



## Kath

I was just looking under the bed for a missing shoe and I realized that I have so much stored under there that if the bed ever collapsed it wouldn't go very far in a downward direction.  I have allergies, too, but I'm not really sure what's causing them.  My family doctor wants me to see an allergist but I keep putting it off.


----------



## Cookie

Cat fur - familiar with that too - on clothes, on cushions, couch - even in my fridge! Dustbuster helped a bit. No carpeting here so Swiffering helps too.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Waiting around for a new kiddo to show up. This one is 17 and has an ankle monitor on. Oh boy,they sure save the best for us! the agency worker said it was due to an armed robbery but the social worker didn`t say that. We`ll see....


----------



## Ameriscot

It's our friend's 65th birthday. He, his wife and us have booked a boat/dinner trip. A car will pick us up at about 2 and we will go on a longtail boat for 2 1/2 hours around some islands stopping to swim and snorkel. Then back for cocktails on the beach, a shower and a gorgeous set dinner. We will be driven back when we are ready so no one has to be designated driver.

Just finished Skyping son and granddaughters. I love technology!


----------



## hollydolly

AS...what a terribly boring day you have ahead of you, poor thing... I on the other hand am just about to reach the pinnacles of excitement, by going off in an hour...in the dark and lashing rain and zero degrees.. as it is now at 6.15 am  to toil at an 11 hour shift... *joy*


...I don't envy you one little bit... :tongue:


----------



## ronaldj

well my long period of days off have caught up with me.....this part time job is getting in the way of life ....because I let it.....one day soon, preferidy noon, Cooly Reese will have his show down.............for now Hardware-man dons his cape and cowl and heads off to aisle three.......just what broken thing-a-ma-gigs will he see?


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> AS...what a terribly boring day you have ahead of you, poor thing... I on the other hand am just about to reach the pinnacles of excitement, by going off in an hour...in the dark and lashing rain and zero degrees.. as it is now at 6.15 am  to toil at an 11 hour shift... *joy*
> 
> 
> ...I don't envy you one little bit... :tongue:



Aha!  It was perfect. Snorkeled among some fish in very warm water. Perfect dinner on a beach table with candles and sunset. I mentioned it was friend's birthday and they brought out extra goodies. Also Chinese lanterns that you release into the sky. Great sunset. Lots of gin and tonics. Hiccup....

I'm really sad at the thought of leaving in a week. We were making fun of ourselves calling ourselves champagne socialists.


----------



## Kadee

I'm volunteering at the museum today, it's dedicated to the Cornish miners and their familys who came here from Corwell to work in the mines. The museum was built by the government as a school for the miners children it had a total of 1200 children attending it closed as a school in 1960's Mining ceased in this area 100 years ago 
Expecting to see quite a few people having a look today as its a long weekend in Australia for Australia Day. Our area is very popular with tourists due to having the mining history and nice clean water,sandy beaches and its only two hous drive from The City ( Adelaide )


----------



## Kath

Finally have my car back with 4 working tires on it.  Since we were due for another snow, I went immediately to the grocery store to get stuff that I was out of.  Made it home just as the first snow began to fall.  More snow due tomorrow and the next day too.  Bleh!!


----------



## Ameriscot

No plans for today. Just lazy after all that partying and snorkeling yesterday. 

We are debating on which house to rent here next year. We've already booked one but we'd really love one on the beach with the massive porch. Also massive price.


----------



## Georgia Lady

I had a beautiful day with Daughters, Son-in-laws and Grandkids.  My Husband has been dead for 1 1/2 years and I was ready to depart with more things life guns, tools, etc.  It has felt peaceful to keep his things around, but time to let go.  He would have wanted his kids to have his things.  Right after he died, I gave kids extra vehicles, tractors, etc. So they would not deteriorate .  Life goes on.

I am planning on a road trip to South Florida where hubby and I used to go in a week,


----------



## hollydolly

Georgia Lady, I'm sorry you lost your husband so relatively recently, and it must have been hard for you, but well done to you for making the next step towards living your life and going on your trip to Florida.. It will be bitter sweet, of course, but I hope that it will bring you peace and happy memories of times gone by.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good sunny Sunday morning from the Atlanta area. I've been sort of MIA for a couple of days for no particular reason. I've been lurking but not posting. Would it be okay to blame it on being tired in the morning when I get up and being tired in the afternoon when I get home? Working five days a week, even if it is usually only 4-5 hours, is getting old. On Wednesday this week there's a job that won't start until 10 am and probably last until at least 5 or 6. I'm doing this why? Oh. Right. Money! I like the nice green color, the nice green feel and the nice green way it looks in my bank account. 

Spring is 54 days away. I really don't want to wait 54 days because I WANT SPRING RIGHT NOW THIS MINUTE! Oh. Sorry. I was shouting. But can it please be spring early?

Ameriscot, only a week left before you have to go back to winter? At least you'll have memories of a great vacation to keep you warm! It really doesn't seem like you've been gone long at all.

Georgia Lady, enjoy your trip to Florida. I hope you get to stay long enough to miss whatever strange weather is in store for us in middle to north Georgia for Feb-u-dreary. Remember Lewis Grizzard? That was his term for the second month of the year


----------



## QuickSilver

DSW Shoe Warehouse!!   :woohoo1:    Then Whole Foods..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

DSW is great. My only "complaint" is that there are soooo many choices. It's sort of like going to Baskin-Robbins

QS, Whole Foods is such a fun place, but it really should be called Whole Paycheck!


----------



## Kath

We don't have a Whole Foods near us but I've heard quite a lot about the prices from folks who've shopped at one.  The DSW is about ten miles away and I haven't gone there often.  Ordering stuff online is Soooooo easy, especially in awful weather, that my urge to travel to go shopping has dwindled some.  Are there DSW stores in the UK?


----------



## Jackie22

I don't have one near either, Kath.

Good to see you back, Georgia,

Have fun shopping, QS.

Net Flix for me today.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgia, believe me I know what it's like to be tired. I work 11 hour days 4 days a week ...up at 5am..get to work for 7, not finished until 6pm sometimes later...tired all the time!!..so I fully understand how you're feeling.

No DSW shops in the UK...but we have lots of shoe shops/

In fact I've just come back from returning a pair of tan rider boots I bought at Christmas, they'd been in the Boxing day sale at £50  reduced from £150, but the leather had started to come off after just one wear, and this from a high end store...so I took 'em back today and got my money refunded.

From there we went to the Pub restaurant to have a Sunday Carvery for lunch.. I had Roast beef, yorkshire pudding, roast spuds, carrots, red cabbage and gravy and  I am stuffed to the brim now. Restaurant was packed..it's soo cold out that I think everyone had the same idea..


----------



## Georgia Lady

I see you live in Atlanta.  I used to live in Atlanta for 15 years.  Went to Georgia Baptist Nursing School there.  When my children entered school, hubby and I wanted to move to his hometown in Southern Ga.
I live on the Ga/FL line, so we get very little cold weather.  I remember those cold icy winters in Atlanta.  Sometimes you would get iced in for a week.
I like to go to Miami/Key West area in Winter and get on the beach.
I can't wait for June when I will go to Blue Ridge Mountains in Daughter's RV
Stay warm and don't work too hard.


----------



## QuickSilver

GeorgiaXplant said:


> DSW is great. My only "complaint" is that there are soooo many choices. It's sort of like going to Baskin-Robbins
> 
> QS, Whole Foods is such a fun place, but it really should be called Whole Paycheck!



That's for sure... I would never do my entire grocery shopping there.. but there are a few items I like to get.  They have a pasta substitute made from soy that is very low in calories..  and today I bought some ground flax with apples and cinnamon..  and an assortment of dipping sauces..  


At DSW I found a very comfortable pair of shoes for work..   AND then I made the mistake of wandering over to the handbags...  I broke the bank with a $200 Michael Kor..   If you want to believe the tag, it was marked down from $368.. but I never believe that..  I'll have to check it out online.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

QS, when it comes to spending on myself I'm tighter than bark on a tree, but I wasn't always like this. When I started really pinching pennies, it occurred to me one day that there was really no need for me to carry a purse. Mostly what I wear is Levi's so I keep my driver's license, debit card and insurance card in one back pocket and a tissue in the other. In one front pocket I keep a Chapstick; in the other I keep my phone.

When I have to go somewhere besides work or to Walmart and it's necessary to wear "real" clothes, I make sure I wear something with pockets because I've gotten so used to not carrying a purse that I don't want to be bothered.

Back in the olden days...maybe in the 70s?...I spent $100 on a Stone Mountain Leather Company purse. That was a heckuva lot of $$ in those days. I still had plenty of stuff to tote around in that purse, but money wasn't one of them!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Our day consisted of something that wasn`t on the agenda-playing ambulance. We drove out behind us to see the kids,they were dirt bike riding. You have to drive slowly along rocks and through streams If we had any rain to speak of,you wouldn`t be able to drive out there at all,but we`re still not getting any rain. Anyway,we suddenly see a bunch of guys standing around in a circle looking at something on the ground. Then I realized one of the guys was our son in law. I got nervous but hubby says "Nobody`s hurt,it`s just a bike they`re looking at." Got closer and realized someone WAS hurt. I then got VERY nervous,afraid it was one of our grandsons. Turned out it was a friend of theirs. They think he broke his leg. So we took the back seats out of my Tahoe,laid the other seats flat and the guys picked him up and slid him in. Son in law called his grandma,who is raising him,and told her to meet us at the ER. Got him there and a nurse came out with a wheelchair and we got him out just as grandma arrived. Went back out and still got there in time for the BBQ chicken. Hoping we hear soon how the kiddo is doing-I guess last time he crashed he split his head wide open so grandma was relieved this time that there was no blood....


----------



## Kath

Holly, you sure have to put in a heckuva long work week.  If it were me working those hours, I'd be flat on the floor.  I'm sorry your great bargain buy didn't work out.  Sometimes it makes me wonder about deep-discounted merchandise.

Mrs. R.-Seems like you had a mind-rattling day!  I sure hope the young person with the broken leg heals fast.  Thank goodness you were there with a vehicle to take him to get help!  Let's hope your future drives are quieter and disaster-free!

I love reading messages from our Georgia folks on here - it takes me back to the 8 years I lived in suburban Atlanta.  That is one city that was made for shop-a-holics.  I worked downtown and sometimes during my lunch hour I would walk over to Macy's Dept. Store and lead myself into temptation.  On days off, my pals and I would head over to the mall at Lenox which had everything under the sun, most of it priced sky-high.  Now shopping isn't that convenient but, actually, retirement means I don't need all the clothes I used to buy.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Good sunny Sunday morning from the Atlanta area. I've been sort of MIA for a couple of days for no particular reason. I've been lurking but not posting. Would it be okay to blame it on being tired in the morning when I get up and being tired in the afternoon when I get home? Working five days a week, even if it is usually only 4-5 hours, is getting old. On Wednesday this week there's a job that won't start until 10 am and probably last until at least 5 or 6. I'm doing this why? Oh. Right. Money! I like the nice green color, the nice green feel and the nice green way it looks in my bank account.
> 
> Spring is 54 days away. I really don't want to wait 54 days because I WANT SPRING RIGHT NOW THIS MINUTE! Oh. Sorry. I was shouting. But can it please be spring early?
> 
> Ameriscot, only a week left before you have to go back to winter? At least you'll have memories of a great vacation to keep you warm! It really doesn't seem like you've been gone long at all.
> 
> Georgia Lady, enjoy your trip to Florida. I hope you get to stay long enough to miss whatever strange weather is in store for us in middle to north Georgia for Feb-u-dreary. Remember Lewis Grizzard? That was his term for the second month of the year



Aye. Arrived in Bangkok Nov 28th and been on this island since Dec 1st. We bought quite a few things to use in this house and they will be stored here for us until we come back in 11 months. Next year will be Jan and Feb.

In our area of Scotland we start to get flowers blooming in Feb. But should be in the 40'sF.  There have been high winds and quite a bit of snow which is unusual. Hope it's not too cold when we get back, I have a light fleece jacket, thin trousers and trainers (tennis shoes), raincoat, and hubby has raincoat and sport jacket.

Today I need to top up my phone as my 2 30 day packages are finished.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Mrs. R, glad you were there to help out and glad you got back in time to eat!

Kath, I don't know when you left, but the Atlanta area has undergone some big-time changes. I gotten over the urge to shop, but when I still enjoyed retail therapy, my favorite thing to do was to head to the outlet malls outside the city, especially the one that was a day trip to Boaz, Alabama. When we'd get home again, we'd add up how much all our stuff would have cost just so we could crow about how much we saved. One day it occurred to me that "saved" wasn't what we'd done at all. Can't "save" by spending! LOL

Gosh, Ameriscot, have you really been gone that long? It seems like you only just left a few weeks ago. Enjoy your last few days there before going home to not-quite-spring.


----------



## hollydolly

Hi all..mid-day here in the UK...and it's been raining on and off all morning. Sun is out now but for how long..who knows.

Kath, yes my owrk hours are very demanding, but fortunately I don't work every day. I work on a rota which differs every week, 3 or 4 days ..so a total of about 44 hours. Some days I work my rota all in a row and others like this week, I have a day off in between..so I'm off today and in tomorrow, off Wednesday in Thursday etc.. I prefer it that way it gives me a chance for some recovery from the previous day.

Mrs Robinson..thank goodness you came along for the sake of the injured lad..By the sounds of it , it would have been difficult for paramedics to have got to him, so your fast action may have prevented lingering suffering for him. 

Accch AS..I can hardly believe like the others that 2 months have gone by already..that's flown. Oh well you only have another 11 months until your back there again..


----------



## Kath

It's due to snow again today (whoopee ) so I just pushed the trash can to the curb for pickup, drove to pharmacy to pick up some prescriptions, and also got some dog food.  We've had so much snow so far it's ridiculous.  I would really like to go on a trip somewhere but I'm kind of nervous to be gone while my husband is so sick.  If the hospice people needed to reach me, it would be such a bad situation if I was quite far away.  

AS, it does seem like you haven't been gone as long as you actually have.  I think it might be because we got messages from you regularly so it didn't seem like you were quite so GONE as if we hadn't messaged back and forth.  I'll bet you are really looking forward to returning!


----------



## Ramblin Rose

Staying in today, when I opened up the door to get the newspaper it was frozen shut. So I think staying put is a good idea.


----------



## Kath

It's plenty cold here (and snowing), R.Rose, but you are in Canada so it's no wonder your door froze shut!  I've only been to Canada in summer so I've never really experienced the cold there.  My first trip to Canada was when I was 12 and my parents drove us through Canada in the family car - especially remember Montreal and Quebec and my brother getting carsick at least twice a day.


----------



## Ameriscot

Not really looking forward to being cold but am looking forward to not having to wear mozzie repellant or be sweaty and having to peel my clothes off. I will very much miss the Thais, the food, wearing shorts and sandals, and swimming in the gorgeously warm pool and sea.


----------



## Jackie22

Well I've been up since 5 am this morning, thought today was my early doctor appointment.....looked it up and it is Wednesday....lol..so that means I'll take a nap right after lunch today, doing laundry and when it warms up I'm going to pickup trash on the road in front of my property...why why why do people throw trash out their car windows ?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

hollydolly said:


> Hi all..mid-day here in the UK...and it's been raining on and off all morning. Sun is out now but for how long..who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Robinson..thank goodness you came along for the sake of the injured lad..By the sounds of it , it would have been difficult for paramedics to have got to him, so your fast action may have prevented lingering suffering for him.



Actually,ambulances won`t even go out there unless a helicopter can`t fly due to weather. Otherwise,the helicopter flies out and it costs you a minimum of $30,000. There is an insurance policy available to all of us here to pay for that-it`s only $65.00 a year and well worth it. Well,$130.00 really,as there are two companies that fly and you don`t get a choice as to who is coming for you so you really have to have a policy with both. Don`t know if this kiddo`s family has the coverage or not but it was easy enough for us to just transport him. Got an update on him last night-the ligaments in his knee snapped and his kneecap is fractured. He has to have surgery this week,poor kid.


----------



## hollydolly

OMG so you could potentially have saved his family a huge financial cost as well..wow!!


----------



## Ameriscot

No plans for today. Have to admit that although I enjoyed seeing in-laws for two weeks and our friends (different accommodations), I most enjoy when it's just hubby and me. Likely to be just us next year.


----------



## rkunsaw

I dunno yet. Maybe I'll go fishing.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Work, work, work (heavy sigh). My favorite part of cleaning other people's houses is being done and admiring my handiwork

Cold here but the sun's out today.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lazy day today but a nice 45 min kayak before dinner. Bought a huge storage box today that we can leave until next year. We bought lots of stuff for the house and hated to just leave them behind and have to buy them all again.  

Tomorrow is our friends' last day on the island so we're planning a nice drive and seaside lunch.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ameriscot, I live vicariously through your vacation posts because I'm NOT a good traveler and don't fly! Now I'm going to have to wait almost a whole year before I get to "travel" with you again? Drat.


----------



## flowerchild

Work... then off to the Chiropractor. Once I'm home I have to make dinner. Something I forgot about this morning, sigh!
I've been watching Jericho on Netflix. Anyone see that one?
Really must get off my duff and get some projects going. Bored silly. Stagnating silly actually. This is not me!

Very cold out the morning. It's in the teens. Brrr....but I'll take that over 3 feet of snow any day.
Yall have a good day!


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ameriscot, I live vicariously through your vacation posts because I'm NOT a good traveler and don't fly! Now I'm going to have to wait almost a whole year before I get to "travel" with you again? Drat.



LOL. No, you can read about my trip to Michigan to see my family in August then to New England. 

Will have some local trips around Scotland in between and maybe one to London.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

We're going to the UP in August? Oh, goody! I'd enjoy a trip home


----------



## Raven

We are in the midst of a big snow storm so will be staying warm inside today.

I am reading a good book, Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn, that will take up some of my time
and I'm knitting mittens.

I am hoping the weather will be better tomorrow.


----------



## QuickSilver

On my agenda?   Absolutely nothing that anyone would be interested in...  I'm not even interested in it.


----------



## Kath

Raven - I read Gone Girl when it first came out and I really enjoyed it.  People seem to either like it or leave it.  I haven't seen the movie version yet but probably will.  It's snowing here too but not as heavily as they predicted.  Right now I'm reading The Lost Wife by Alyson Richman, great so far!


----------



## Sunny

On my agenda for today: Hoping to wade through the snow to my Tuesday afternoon bridge game, two buildings away!


----------



## hollydolly

Not long home from work after an 11 hour day.

Traffic on the motorway although busy  wasn't quite as bad as usual so I managed to get home quite quickly 

Just got some Venison and pheasant  , carrots and broccoli roasting in the oven for dinner, should be ready in about 30 minutes. I'm starving..

Hope all of you  who have snow managed to get where you were going without incident.


----------



## Raven

Kath said:


> Raven - I read Gone Girl when it first came out and I really enjoyed it.  People seem to either like it or leave it.  I haven't seen the movie version yet but probably will.  It's snowing here too but not as heavily as they predicted.  Right now I'm reading The Lost Wife by Alyson Richman, great so far!




Kath, I am having a hard time putting Gone Girl down.  I think sometimes books are better 
than the movies.
I will look for The Lost Wife next time I'm at the book store.
It's still cold, windy and snowing here.


----------



## Kath

Know what, Raven, I just noticed that the title of the book I'm now reading could actually be a substitute for the Gone Girl title - it sounds like they could almost be the same book and same story!  Am I on some kind of trend line or what? LOL  Actually, The Lost Wife isn't at all like Gone Girl.  Like you, once I began Gone Girl I couldn't put it down!
The weather is pretty much like yours but it stopped snowing about midday - supposed to get more snow either tomorrow or the next day.  Stay warm!


----------



## Ken N Tx

77 degrees today!! Going fishing!!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

Day off today and it's lashing down with high winds, so I'm pleased I didn't have to drive to work in it this morning.

Gonna be clearing out kitchen cupboard shortly..something I've been meaning to do  for a couple of weeks.

Hope all of you with snow and storms are OK today..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I tried and tried to like Gone Girl. A friend told me to just keep on with it and that it would get positively riveting about halfway through. I hated it and just couldn't make it to the halfway point!

QS, I've had days like that!

Today is going to be a long, long day working for a neighbor who has a chronic illness so can't clean her own house. Her husband does what he can but works. He only gets the surface stuff. They had a cleaning service for a while, but the service always sent different people who didn't do a very good job and cost a king's ransom. She's a talker and lonely...here's hoping that I can listen and work without breaking stride!


----------



## hollydolly

Just finished the Kitchen cupboards not such a big job as I thought it was going to be.

georgia you sound like you do a thorough job in everyone's homes, wish you lived closer to London..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Holly, I use my turbocharged magic wand...now if I also had a turbocharged broom, I could just zip on over...

I cleaned my upper kitchen cabinets Sunday; maybe this weekend I'll get to the lower ones and the drawers. Or not. Hate to rush into anything


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> We're going to the UP in August? Oh, goody! I'd enjoy a trip home



No, Ann Arbor area.  Haven't been to the UP since about 1980.


----------



## Ameriscot

Tomorrow early we take our friends to the airport as they will spend a few days in Bangkok. Then I'll start packing and getting things together to put in storage for next year. We leave Sat. morning for an overnight in Bangkok.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Nix to the Ann Arbor trip. Too many people live below the bridge...

When you get home, Ameriscot, spring should be just around the corner. And if you're there by Feb 2, you can have a word with the groundhog.


----------



## AprilT

Back from my trip and a great one it was, I thank you to all for the great send of and well wishes.  I had the best time, I'm still exhausted, but, so glad I made the trip it was so worth the effort.  The expression on my friends face at every new turn when she found out about each and every new group of people that made the trip for the part was priceless, she shed many a tear over the weekend.  My friend is well loved and I am honored to know that we are as close to the point of calling each other little and big sis.

Anywho, I'm catching up on what mayhem you all have been up to around here.   Good to read you all again.


----------



## hollydolly

Welcome Back April...pleased to hear you had a fabulous trip.. we've missed you on the catchphrase Thread...


----------



## Kath

I'm glad your trip was so enjoyable, April!  A current theme that seemed to persist in the messages while you were gone was SNOW! I admit to being one of the weather whiners but after getting snow about ever other day, my patience is dwindling.

Ameriscot - I hope your return trip goes smoothly and that the weather isn't too lousy upon your arrival home!

Holly - There's nothing like a good old closet cleaning to get a big sense of accomplishment.  Sometimes, when I'm feeling sort of blah, I'll clean a closet or some drawers and that usually helps cheer me up.


----------



## AprilT

Thank you Holly and Kath.  

I was all set to do a load of laundry myself and then an overwhelming feeling of lethargy took over and I just can't seem to work up the energy, maybe tomorrow or the day after that after that day.  .  I for sure have to hit the market tomorrow though.  Heading off for a bit of a nap now.  

Have fun kiddies.  It's been fun catching up.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Nix to the Ann Arbor trip. Too many people live below the bridge...
> 
> When you get home, Ameriscot, spring should be just around the corner. And if you're there by Feb 2, you can have a word with the groundhog.



I love Ann Arbor! We can walk from brother's house to downtown and all the brewpubs and sit outside tasting craft beers. Great restaurants as well.

I don't think we have groundhogs but we see tons of flowers long before the snow melts in Michigan.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, Kath. Glad you had a nice trip April.

I've been packing today. Arrgghh!! Too much stuff! Next year I'm bringing less clothes and buying less stuff here. But how can I resist all the bargains??!!


----------



## AprilT

Thank you, Ameriscot.  It was fun hearing about your adventures while you were on your trip, sorry it's come to an end, but, I'm glad you've made so many more great memories to take back home.  

I don't have enough fingers and toes to count how many times I've said I'm going to pack less stuff for the next trip.  arrrrggggghhhhh? is right.  LOL  Have a safe trip home.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Thank you, Ameriscot.  It was fun hearing about your adventures while you were on your trip, sorry it's come to an end, but, I'm glad you've made so many more great memories to take back home.
> 
> I don't have enough fingers and toes to count how many times I've said I'm going to pack less stuff for the next trip.  arrrrggggghhhhh? is right.  LOL  Have a safe trip home.



Thanks April. I don't even have the excuse that it was heavy, bulky clothes. I did bring a lot of toiletries that I didn't know if I could buy here. But now I know I can get most here so won't have to pack them next year.  And we do have a good laundry service here.

I bought a lot of embroidered handbags, shawls/sarongs, harem type pants some of which I'm giving as gifts. Hubby bought me a big wooden Buddha head to hang on a wall.


----------



## hollydolly

It's 5.50am , it's cold, it's dark...and I'm just getting ready to leave for work in a little while. ..and it'll be cold and dark when I make my way home too..

Have a good day everyone, stay cosy..


----------



## flowerchild

Morning, Still trying to find my way around here. I have to get ready for work here in a sec, just stopped in to say hello. 
April, where did you go on vacation?
I sure could use one of those, lol.
Ameriscot, seems you live close to me. But you are in Thailand, vacationing? 
I see there are folks from all over on this forum. Looking froward to getting to know all of you.
Sounded like freezing rain out there this morning, ugh. Won't be a happy drive into work today if it is.
You all have a great morning TTYL


----------



## ronaldj

we have a light covering of snow......today will kick around the house, maybe bring in some wood, read a little most likely do a little puzzle for our six year old granddaughter is coming for the day, we will also have to go get donuts....


----------



## Jackie22

Its a beautiful morning here in Texas, yesterday was in the lower 80s..., nothing pressing today, I may vacuum, if I get really charged up..lol

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Ameriscot

flowerchild said:


> Morning, Still trying to find my way around here. I have to get ready for work here in a sec, just stopped in to say hello.
> April, where did you go on vacation?
> I sure could use one of those, lol.
> Ameriscot, seems you live close to me. But you are in Thailand, vacationing?
> I see there are folks from all over on this forum. Looking froward to getting to know all of you.
> Sounded like freezing rain out there this morning, ugh. Won't be a happy drive into work today if it is.
> You all have a great morning TTYL



My family lives in Michigan but I haven't lived there since 1990. I moved to Scotland in 2000. We are retired and take very long holidays/vacations. We've been in Thailand for two months in a rented house but are going home in a couple of days. Coming back next winter for two months. Get to Michigan annually.


----------



## QuickSilver

For me..... another trip to the Prosthodontist for the never ending construction of my new dentures..  So far this year, we are on the third trip.  Tonight.. she just may have the wax set built.... We are looking at another 2 months worth of visits..


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> For me..... another trip to the Prosthodontist for the never ending construction of my new dentures..  So far this year, we are on the third trip.  Tonight.. she just may have the wax set built.... We are looking at another 2 months worth of visits..




That does not sound fun! Good luck!


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> That does not sound fun! Good luck!



It doesn't hurt at all...  Just a lot of fitting and fixing...  She is building my dentures by hand and doing all the fitting of the teeth herself.  Before sending them to a lab..  She will also do a linguistic test to make sure they do not affect my speech.  It's just a matter of me being patient.


----------



## Kath

QS - So sorry you have to take so many trips to the dentist!  I really wish someone would invent a pill that eliminates all dental problems!  I don't think the dentists would be on board with that idea.

I hit my thumb with the hammer while trying to hang up a picture - I've got very poor hammering skills.


----------



## Cookie

Some thick snow falling, so I think I won't go out after all.....good day to stay in and catch up on my knitting.  

Kath, that must have smarted - I like hammering, but not that good at it either, tend to get bent nails.  Oh well.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Sigh. I read again this morning and forgot to post. What are we going to do with me?

Flowerchild, are you a Yooper or a Troll? Native Yooper here. Ronaldj is a Michigander, too. He lives in The Thumb so he's a Troll, but he seems nice so it's probably just an accident of birth

Today's our last nice day for about a week or so. The nice days are teasers for spring. I vote to quit teasing and actually BE spring!

April, glad you enjoyed your trip. Are you still contemplating laundry? LOL


----------



## AprilT

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Sigh. I read again this morning and forgot to post. What are we going to do with me?
> 
> Flowerchild, are you a Yooper or a Troll? Native Yooper here. Ronaldj is a Michigander, too. He lives in The Thumb so he's a Troll, but he seems nice so it's probably just an accident of birth
> 
> Today's our last nice day for about a week or so. The nice days are teasers for spring. I vote to quit teasing and actually BE spring!
> 
> *April, glad you enjoyed your trip. Are you still contemplating laundry? LOL*



You just had to mention laundry, it was but a faded memory of a chore that needs tending to but, will be put off for another day.  LOL

Thanks for the good thoughts about the trip though.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

April: You can run but you can't hide! The good thing is that it will wait for you.


----------



## AprilT

GeorgiaXplant said:


> April: *You can run but you can't hide*! The good thing is that it will wait for you.



Can someone tell that to my socks, because they seem to be hiding their match quite well.


----------



## AprilT

QuickSilver said:


> It doesn't hurt at all...  Just a lot of fitting and fixing...  She is building my dentures by hand and doing all the fitting of the teeth herself.  Before sending them to a lab..  *She will also do a linguistic test to make sure they do not affect my speech.  It's just a matter of me being patient*.



I wish I would have had your dentist, my speech dialect have been forever ruined due to my uppers.  Very happy for you that you are getting great care.  I've not been back to have an adjustment, but when I do go back, I'm going to see if something can be done about this.  I've never had people ask me to repeat my last name as much as they do nowadays.  No matter how much I practice, some enunciations just don't work with these dang things.  It ticks me off, but, it could be worse, this upper doesn't hurt.


----------



## Lady

Im having a early night ,my BP is high . The snow came today ,not to bad in my area 
Good night.


----------



## AprilT

Goodnight Lady, hope you get that BP lowered and feel better soon,


----------



## ronaldj

well one of the standard jobs of the day, bring in some wood.....enough for a couple days for  tonight.....Hardware-man will once again patrol the aisles after a few days off....going to call on my insurance see if there is a cheaper rate.....other than that enjoying the contentment of retirement or semi as a working hardware man   couple days a week.....which is better than the old Beatles song of eight days a week .....


----------



## ronaldj

for the record I am a mean old troll from down under the bridge......


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Trolls are mean, too? Tsk, tsk.

Ronaldj, does Hardware Man wear a cape?

It's morning again. I get to work for a client who's the person to a great dog. Dog "helps" me


----------



## Ameriscot

Visited two of our favourite restaurants today and left extra large tips, even got a hug from our favourite waitress/cook

Emptied my suitcase and repacked. Will just make it.

Had a last swim in sea and pool.  Settled bill with management and arranged taxi to airport.  Gave them our huge storage box to keep for next year.

Going to the airport in the morning and will spend one night in Bangkok.   Will meet up with our friends next morning for our flights to Dubai then Glasgow.


----------



## Kath

Well, I just went outside because the dog had to make a pit stop - Surprise! more snow fell overnight!  So far it has snowed every day but one this week!  Since I don't drive on snowy/icy roads due to fear, I probably will have to reschedule the MRI I was supposed to have today.  It's hard to reschedule when the weather is so uncooperative.

 lady - I hope your BP calms down after you get some rest.


----------



## Cookie

Have a medical appointment today and will be going out to catch a bus in windy -11 C, with last night's snow on the ground. Hat, scarf, gloves, boots. Not thrilled.


----------



## hollydolly

OMG -11 deg Celcius??..it's 7 deg c here and it's freezing cold out there ..do wrap up well Cookie


----------



## Cookie

Thanks, holly, I will. We could sure use a break from all this winter. LOL


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

-11C is about 12F. That's cold! Right now the "whether" people (they tell us the weather; whether or not it's right is another thing altogether!) are saying that we might get sleet/sNOw next Tuesday night and Wednesday. Grrrr.

Ameriscot, eine gute Reise!


----------



## hollydolly

We have snow now Georgia...it's not settling much but it's quite heavy


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

That's not snow, Holly. It's sNOw.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's covered my car now..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Holly, in the little town I'm from way up north so far this year they've had 355cm of sNOw (140 inches or almost 12 feet). I dunno in meters. Maybe 3.5 meters?

Anyway, most of that fell before Christmas. Now they're calling it a deficit because they need NEW sNOw for the skiers and by the end of January have usually had much more than that. Feel better


----------



## AprilT

I'm so glad I just checked in here, I completely forgot I have a load of load of laundry sitting in the washer.    I'm only about 15 minutes behind.nthego:


----------



## hollydolly

LOL...Georgia, I'm not complaining about our little bit of snow.....just saying we had it 

anyway...to make you forget the snow, I've found you a new job..you might not fancy it, cuz the pay isn't very good at around  at around $1500 USD but it's only 24  hours a week..

have a look.. and see if you would like to work for the Queen of England.....she might let you bring your magic mop...

[video]https://theroyalhousehold.tal.net/vx/mobile-0/appcentre-1/brand-2/candidate/so/pm/1/pl/4/opp/16-Daily-Cleaner/en-GB[/video]


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Geez, that would be a heckuva commute even on my turbocharged broom!

April, I just put my laundry basket (with clothes still warm from the dryer) down on the sitting room floor while I put some things away. Came back and found my kitty settled in it and snoozing. Sigh. I don't have the heart to disturb him and anyway, the cat fur is already all over the clean clothes


----------



## Ina

Oh GeorgiaX, your kitty make me miss my two old ones.  they passed a couple of years ago at the ripe age of 20 & 21. :wave:


----------



## Kadee

Today is going to be the same as yesterday, my peaches are ripening fast even though we are having a very mild summer we would normally expect about the 40 c days but it's hardly been over 30 c I call that good living weather anyway yesterday I prepaired and dried in my electric dryer about 4kg of peaches ( that's fresh fruit weight) going to check the tree and see if any more ripe enough to dry


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ina, everybody needs a kitty. Get a used kitty from a shelter. They're good for lap-sitting and help to keep blood pressure down. They're also good for entertainment purposes.


----------



## Ina

GeorgiaX, I wonder how my pup Izzy would get along with a kitty. Hmmmmmm. :dunno:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

They might take to each other just fine. Or it might take a while for them to get beyond just tolerating each other. In any case, you need a kitty. Maybe Izzy would like a furry friend. Maybe it would be easier to get a kitty now while Izzy is still getting lessons from the trainer.


----------



## Ina

GeorgiaX,  I think I'll try getting a kitty when we get back from Alabama.   Night-night everyone.  fftobed:


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> -11C is about 12F. That's cold! Right now the "whether" people (they tell us the weather; whether or not it's right is another thing altogether!) are saying that we might get sleet/sNOw next Tuesday night and Wednesday. Grrrr.
> 
> Ameriscot, eine gute Reise!



Danke!


----------



## Ameriscot

Waiting for taxi to airport.


----------



## jujube

Things have calmed down here.  There was much shouting on the phone this morning (the continuing saga of the boyfriend's mother's situation) when I left for my orthopedist appointment.  I got a injection into the hip and he must have hit a nerve because lightning traveled down my leg to the kneecap.  YOW, did that hurt.  Much better now, though, and hopefully it will continue to improve.


----------



## hollydolly

G'mornin' everyone...10.30am in London..

It's raining so, thus far I've cooked boiled eggs and soldiers for breakfast, hoovered throughout the house, washed up, and been on the phone trying to chase up my new Microwave oven delivery. They were supposed to text me at 7.30 this morning to give me a 4 hour time slot, amd they didn't , so had to deal with them direct, and now they say it will be here between 10.57 and 11.57 lol..how is that for precise times?..we'll see. 

AS...safe journey onto Bangkok..

Jujube..oooh I know that pain so well that you describe, simply because I have a  torn disc resting on the sciatic nerve, so that agonizing shooting pain is a constant companion..hope you feel better as the day goes on

*waves* to Ina..xx.


----------



## QuickSilver

Getting ready for big snow tonight...  Might be snowed in on Monday morning.... awwwwww shucks.


----------



## Pappy

Going to try to do something around here, even if it's wrong. Been down with the flu bug since Monday and knocked the crap right outta me. On three different meds and hopefully They will help kick this bug. Never coughed so much in my life. Sucks to be sick.

Yesterday got two official envelopes and wondered if we had been summoned or something. Anyhow, it was our passports for our upcoming trip in March. Only took two and a half weeks to get them.


----------



## Jackie22

Sorry, you've been ill, Pappy.

QS, maybe you get to try out the new snow blower.

Today, I'm going to granddaughter's birthday party.


----------



## Pappy

Thanks Jackie. How old will she be today?


----------



## Meanderer

Sorry to hear the bug got you Pappy,  wishing you a passport to health!


----------



## Jackie22

She will be thirteen, Pappy, a teenager.


----------



## Pappy

Thanks, Jim. First time we even needed passports, so it has been a new experience for us.


----------



## QuickSilver

Jackie22 said:


> Sorry, you've been ill, Pappy.
> 
> QS, maybe you get to try out the new snow blower.
> 
> Today, I'm going to granddaughter's birthday party.



Thanks Jackie..... Actually we did use it one time about a month ago.. so it looks like this is going to be another chance. 

Have a good time at the party!


----------



## AprilT

QS, stay warm, I so don't miss snow and feel for all of you dealing with the heavy storms.

Pappy hope you feel better soon.

Jackie, I hope you and yours have a wonderful time celebrating your granddaughters birthday.  They grow up so fast.


----------



## jujube

Where are you going, Pappy?


----------



## Pappy

All my kids are coming to Florida, from all over the country, and we are leaving in March for a 7 day cruise to the Carribean islands. It's the family reunion and will be the first time we've been all together for a long time. My son called me last month and said Dad, you and mom are going with us and you can't say no because your room is all paid for. Fantastic kids and I'm so darn lucky they all turned out well. They said its for our 60th anniversary even though it's only been 58 this year. Math wasn't his best subject in school.:sentimental:


----------



## Ameriscot

At Bangkok airport ready to board.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> At Bangkok airport ready to board.



Have pleasant and safe trip home.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Have pleasant and safe trip home.



Thanks April. 6 hours to Dubai. 7 to Glasgow.  Favourite airline. Emirates.


----------



## Kath

Have a good trip home, AS!

Pappy, I feel awful that you're feeling so rotten!  Not to sound like a nag hag, but did you get your flu shot this season?  I hope you are taking some medicine that is helping with the crummy aches and pains that come with flu.  Probably the best medicine is sleep!

This morning when I took out the dog, it was 11 degrees, wind chill was -4 degrees.  The wind hurt my face so much that I wound a scarf around my face with just the eyes showing.  I felt bad for the dog, but she didn't seem to care one bit about the cold.  Go figure.  However, I am NOT going to whine about the nasty old weather because things could be worse and I could feel as horrible as Pappy does right now!


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy the flu bug has been going around here like wildfire since the week before Christmas, it's a nasty one and is knocking people for six for up to 2 weeks...the coughing is the worst part of this particular strain, so take all your meds, you need to be fit and strong for your Cruise.

Safe journey AS..

Kath the weather is the same here...it's 5 deg C, and winds are freezing and 25mph...forecast is for rain for most of today.


----------



## ronaldj

they tell snow is on my agenda for the day....we will have to wait and see......in side the house the wood fire will be blazing and after church I plan to work on this next weeks column and of course some comic book reading...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, boys and girls. 

Ameriscot, I hope your trip home was safe and uneventful.
Pappy, get better so you can enjoy your cruise!
Ronaldj, Kath, Hollydolly, the groundhog is supposed to tell us tomorrow just how long we have to wait for spring. He's reliable, right? Tells the truth? We can count on him?
AprilT, there's probably no danger of anything like winter in your neck of the woods...er...tropics.


----------



## rkunsaw

Today's agenda....football and pizza.


----------



## Raven

Snow is falling outside but it's nice and warm inside so that is where I'll be today.  
Going to read, knit and eat.


----------



## Cookie

You got the right idea Raven.  It's cold here (-11) and outside does not beckon.  Lots to do in the way of housework, and might attempt a few things, but will mostly relax.

Safe journey home, Ameriscot...
Be well, Pappy


----------



## QuickSilver

12-14 inches of snow... Just staying at home with hubby and the furkids..  The fridge is full... and the most I plan on doing in the way of work is perhaps some laundry.   I may not make it to work tomorrow..  But this has been a mild winter til now so I have no complaints.


----------



## oldman

Church at 11:00, then home, change clothes and head to the shooting range with my son to kill some targets. He has an AR-15 that I have not yet shot, but that will change today. Also, plan on going to a friend's Super Bowl party later.


----------



## Lon

11 AM I am off to play Pentanque with the Pentanque Club for a couple of hours and then at 2:30 PM it's a Super Bowl Party here at the Apartments. I will watch with the group when the game begins and then retreat to my apartment to watch the rest of the game by myself on a larger TV screen.


----------



## hollydolly

Oldman and Lon...both of you have been enjoying 2 of my favourite hobbies...target shooting and petanque...wish I'd been doing either of those today. However it's been absolutely freezing here, so we went out for a traditional sunday lunch at a riverside pub.. Sat out in the open because there is heating over each table and it's preferable to sitting cheek by jowl in the enclosed restaurant. Then we went for a little stroll along the tow-path watching all the canal side wildlife...but eventually the cold got the better of us and we got back to the warmth of the car and home to the house for a warming cup of coffee. .


----------



## Kath

I don't know what Petanque is but I guess it must be really fun - I have a huge fear of guns from girlhood when my Dad asked me to shoot at the tin can he'd put on a fence post for target practice.  I'd never held a gun before but decided to give it a try.  I fired at the can, there was a big kickback, and I fell backward hitting my head on a log.  I was out for 5 minutes but nothing was seriously wrong except for a lump on my head and a bruise at the shoulder.  So Dad said that was a sign that I should avoid guns for good which I have. 

To everyone who will be watching the Super Bowl tonight - hope your team wins!


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks April. 6 hours to Dubai. 7 to Glasgow.  Favourite airline. Emirates.



Did you reach home yet?  Just want to make sure you arrived home safely.


----------



## jujube

Oh, tonight I have the rare fun of cancelling my credit card.  I have been hacked.  Not for much.....the credit card people explained that the hackers start out with a small amount to see if the card is good.....then they go in for the "kill".  Well, I hope they break their teeth on it - lol.  Can I hope they get hemorrhoids?  Really bad ones?  I have other credit cards to use, but I wanted to use this one this week to charge airfare.  Rats.  Hopefully, the new one will get here in time.  

Other than that, celebrated my sister's 60th birthday by going to lunch today a wonderful Turkish restaurant - yum, yum, yum...or should I say lezzetli?


----------



## AprilT

Oh Jujube, so sorry, hope they get a gigatore of a hemorrhoid each and every time for ever and ever..  Not a niece thing to do.  Just found out someone had placed those swiping scanner things all about town here at various atm machines, the past week or so; people are getting more and more desperate it seems as these occurrences are on the rise.  Not new, just more bold and more frequent.  They have the guy on video at a few of the places.

Happy b-lated birthday wishes to your sister, hope you all had a lovely time.


----------



## Kath

I'm sorry about your card situation, Jujube!  I hope you get your new card ASAP so you can proceed with your trip.  Today I did some work on a quilt for my granddaughter.  She loves to decorate her room so the quilt is my contribution to her decorating project.  She's 16 and is learning how to drive but she's more nervous behind the wheel than the driving instructor (her dad)!


----------



## jujube

I did put the finishing touches on my baby afghan today....thank goodness that's done.  Now we just have to wait a couple more months for the baby girl to get here....my new grand-niece.  Her mother showed up two months early 35 years ago and scared us to death.  She only weighted three pounds and change, but was extremely healthy and was able to come home from the hospital at four pounds even.  There weren't much in the way of preemie clothes back then, so my sister and I brought her home in doll clothes.  I measured her head in the hospital, got an orange off the tree that was the size of her head and made her a bonnet that didn't swallow her.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks all.

Arrived in Glasgow last night. 7 hour flight from Bangkok to Dubai since we had a headwind. So the next flight from Dubai to Glasgow had to wait for about 50 of us to hoof it through the airport.  That flight seemed much longer than it's 7 1/2 hours. The couple sitting behind us coughed almost the entire flight!  Other than that it was just tiring. Emirates is our favourite airline.  

Spent the night in Glasgow then had a big breakfast.  Now on the bus/ferry/bus home.  Grocery shopping later. We turned off both fridges/freezer before we left. So it's really mother hubbards cupboard.

I see snow on the hills but not the ground.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Woohoo...last leg of the trip home for Ameriscot.

I'm probably the only person anywhere who forgot to watch the Super Bowl. Didn't really care about the game or who won but did want to see the commercials.

It's cloudy here this morning so Mr. Groundhog won't see his shadow. Yippee!


----------



## Phoenix14

Welcome back Ameriscot,  This is the coldest it's been in your area so far so you didn't pick very good weather to return.   We've had snow in Ayrshire, then it thawed a bit, froze, then thawed another bit and later freezing.  That's been the pattern for the last few days so we crunch while we walk.   Never been to Thailand, it is one of the places I would liked to have gone to.  Hope you adjust to the cooler temperatures without catching colds.   I'm sure mother Hubbard will have the cupboards stocked up again before long


----------



## Ameriscot

Phoenix14 said:


> Welcome back Ameriscot,  This is the coldest it's been in your area so far so you didn't pick very good weather to return.   We've had snow in Ayrshire, then it thawed a bit, froze, then thawed another bit and later freezing.  That's been the pattern for the last few days so we crunch while we walk.   Never been to Thailand, it is one of the places I would liked to have gone to.  Hope you adjust to the cooler temperatures without catching colds.   I'm sure mother Hubbard will have the cupboards stocked up again before long



Snow doesn't stick long along our loch and it looks to be only on the hills. 

Next year we are booked for Jan/Feb in the same place but bigger house. But we are seriously thinking about adding on Dec.


----------



## ronaldj

it looks like we are snowed in ........which mean the grandkids from next door will most likely be over for a game day


----------



## Cookie

Snowed in here too and it's still coming down - got a big grocery delivery later and hope they make it. Meanwhile, it's just coffee, toast n' jam. 

Have a wonderful day everyone and Happy Homecoming to Ameriscot.


----------



## Jackie22

Good morning, Cookie and everyone, hope your delivery makes it.

It is a cold but sunny day here, nothing much happening here, all my family birthdays are over, so on to February, I do need to 
line up an appointment to get my lawn mower serviced for the year today.

Everyone have a wonderful Monday.


----------



## QuickSilver

Another Snow in..    Not working... can't get out of my garage..  the day will consist of trying to dig out so I can get to work tomorrow.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Arrived in Glasgow last night. 7 hour flight from Bangkok to Dubai since we had a headwind. So the next flight from Dubai to Glasgow had to wait for about 50 of us to hoof it through the airport.  That flight seemed much longer than it's 7 1/2 hours. The couple sitting behind us coughed almost the entire flight!  Other than that it was just tiring. Emirates is our favourite airline.
> 
> Spent the night in Glasgow then had a big breakfast.  Now on the bus/ferry/bus home.  Grocery shopping later. We turned off both fridges/freezer before we left. So it's really mother hubbards cupboard.
> 
> I see snow on the hills but not the ground.



Good to read you are home safe and sound.  

I was having such a great dream hated to wake.  Hi all, yesterday was such a beautiful sunny day of 75 degrees, just a short sleeve top sufficed when I walked to the store; today on the other hand, it's still nice temps but there's a slight overcast.  I am happy for the mild season her over all. 

Georgia, you're not alone in not watching the game, I don't watch any of the major sports, though I do get a kick out of others enjoyment in it some of the time, their joy can at times be contagious, just not enough for me to tune in except maybe for the halftime show.  

Jujube, a baby on the way for your family, such lovely news, hoping for a healthy happy delivery for the mom and great joy for the rest of the family.

For the rest of you stuck in the snow, I hear that sweet little groundhog saw his shadow, but not to worry, spring is still just around the corner, though might be a bit delayed.  Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.  Stay safe and warm folks, I'll be thinking of you all.


----------



## Kath

AS......Glad you made it home alright but what a long time in the air!  I'm also glad you didn't come home to piles of snow which lots of us are surrounded by.

Jujube....You must be very excited about the new baby and I loved your story about using the orange as a hat model! 

More snow last night and gusty winds.  I spent much of the day watching some old movies plus talked to kids and grandkids on the phone - they also have piles of snow.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> AS......Glad you made it home alright but what a long time in the air!  I'm also glad you didn't come home to piles of snow which lots of us are surrounded by.
> 
> Jujube....You must be very excited about the new baby and I loved your story about using the orange as a hat model!
> 
> More snow last night and gusty winds.  I spent much of the day watching some old movies plus talked to kids and grandkids on the phone - they also have piles of snow.



Patches of snow here which is unusual. In my area it rarely takes more than 24 hours to melt.

This trip home was easy compared to trips to Melbourne Oz. That is a total of 24 hours.

Our trip there was very easy as we only did one leg each day, staying at hotels before the next leg. Wish we had done so on the way back.


----------



## Ameriscot

Today's agenda is unpacking, washing or rewashing (the laundry service used scented detergents) laundry.

Time to look at flights to Michigan in August then look at options for trip to New England with sister in Sept.


----------



## hollydolly

Good Morning all..

Sorry AS...missed you arriving home yesterday..glad you had a good journey and no hold ups.

I've woken up to quite thick snow here this morning..can just see the outline my car.

I'm very glad I'm not at work today, don't fancy driving in this down the motorway..so hopefully it will be gone by tomorrow when I'm back there 

Got GP appointment later...otherwise nothing but Ironing planned for today... what excitement huh?


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Good Morning all..
> 
> Sorry AS...missed you arriving home yesterday..glad you had a good journey and no hold ups.
> 
> I've woken up to quite thick snow here this morning..can just see the outline my car.
> 
> I'm very glad I'm not at work today, don't fancy driving in this down the motorway..so hopefully it will be gone by tomorrow when I'm back there
> 
> Got GP appointment later...otherwise nothing but Ironing planned for today... what excitement huh?



Thanks, Holly.  The UK is getting a lot of snow this year!  Even our area which sometimes gets no snow and when it does it melts in one day.  While we were gone there were the big windstorms and our roof had damage.  Fixed while we were gone.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes I remember you saying that might have happened with your roof, thank goodness you had neighbours who could instigate a repair while you were gone.

last year we had knee deep snow here in the South east which was a big surprise for us being as we competitively rarely get snow here...and the year before we had it for 2 weeks solid...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Colder than a banker's heart here. 25F? What???!!!! For those of you with sNOw, it'll go away in the spring. It does every year

Working for a neighbor today but it'll take hours and hours. Good think I like what I do!

Welcome home, Ameriscot.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, Georgia!


----------



## rkunsaw

I might go jogging out in the cold this morning



I might win the lottery tonight



Same odds


----------



## Jackie22

Good morning all, it is still very cold here even though the sun is shinning.  Today I have to run to the drug store and bank...have a good day.


----------



## Cookie

Mornin' all - Still quite cold outside here, so don't know if I'll be going anywhere - lots of should do's around the house, and maybe I'll do some of them, maybe not. Need to run across the street to pick up some milk, that's all.  Enjoy today!


----------



## Kath

Last night I turned the shower on and there was no hot water!  Had loads of cold water though.  So this morning I called our local HVAC repair folks and a guy arrived in 2 hours.  He examined everything and found that the igniter (?) was kaput so he replaced that and all the wires around it.  Now I have to wait a couple of hours to see if hot water actually comes out of the appropriate taps.  

Rkunsaw - I think your odds are hilarious but then I thought "what if one outcome is dependent on the other?"  This is how I end up second-guessing myself constantly.  Hubby used to say that I saw the big picture clear outside the frame.

AS...I hope you're catching up on your sleep after such a long journey.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath, hope you get a nice hot shower soon!

Will be a while before we're back in our time zone.  We've been at 7 hours ahead for 2 months.  Went to bed about 8.30 last night.  Hubby woke up at 12:30 and got up for a while - cuppa tea and tv.  I went back to sleep.  Then I woke up at 4 and couldn't get back to sleep.  We both got up at 6.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm the first one up?

Ark, so did you have fun jogging to the Capitol to pick up your lottery winnings? LOL!!!

Not as cold here as predicted. Hope y'all in the northern climes don't get any more sNOw for a while and at least have time to clean up what's already there.

Cleaning a big house today...feel like I should leave a trail of cookie crumbs to each room so that I can find my way back out.


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, I've been up since about 6 am, but awake since about 4.  We did go to bed at 8pm which we really shouldn't.  We should be going to bed at our normal time.  

Back to the gym this morning and counting calories. 

I'll finish putting away all the laundry I've done and storing my summer clothes in the top of the closet. Then booking airline tickets to Michigan in August. 

We've decided to go to Thailand for an additional month this coming winter, so Dec 1 to March 1.  It's expensive to hire a car there so we'll have the car for two months and a motorbike for the third month.


----------



## Kath

Wow!  Today we will not be getting any snow!  That's a real treat for this area.  I'm now getting hot water out of the taps again so ran the dishwasher, followed by the clothes washer - must confess, I felt kind of insecure without hot water.  Also, started reading the book we'll be discussing at the next book club meeting which is Girl with a Pearl Earring.  This book was made into a film which I saw some years ago, so I guess I'll see if the film stayed true to the book.


----------



## AprilT

Today has been balls of fun, went to the store to stock up on supplies to unclog my tub drain, but sometimes I just want it done now.  I bought a snake, that was a waste, seems so far the a combo of the day before using some vinegar and baking soda, today the liquid plumber, a heavy duty plunger and patience, well sorta patience, okay not really any patience, but it seems to be flowing  better.  If it clogs at the next shower in the morning, I call maintenance and be done with it.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Today has been balls of fun, went to the store to stock up on supplies to unclog my tub drain, but sometimes I just want it done now.  I bought a snake, that was a waste, seems so far the a combo of the day before using some vinegar and baking soda, today the liquid plumber, a heavy duty plunger and patience, well sorta patience, okay not really any patience, but it seems to be flowing  better.  If it clogs at the next shower in the morning, I call maintenance and be done with it.



Sounds like loads of fun.  layful:


----------



## Kadee

We are in  Adelaide today, hubby has doctors appointment and I'm sitting in huge Apple store updating my iPad and iPod 
Going to movies latter to see the Aussie actor in The water diviner many have said its good so we will see


----------



## Ameriscot

Doing my muscle routines at home - dumbbells, ankle weights, floor exercises (all the work I don't need to do at the gym). Back to counting calories to get rid of what I gained in Thailand. layful:

Got another cold thanks to the couple on the plane who coughed all over us for all of one flight, hubby has it worse.

Need to reorganise my wardrobe as I have summer clothes mixed up with winter now.


----------



## Kath

AS - Sorry you and your hubs caught cold from the germ-laden travelers on the plane.  I used to get at least 2 colds a year, but my daughter (a fitness instructor) got me a bunch of vitamins and minerals which I take daily and since taking them the colds are fewer and not as awful.  Also, you have my admiration for showing so much determination and fortitude in doing exercises.

We are having lots of strong winds blowing today and when walking the dog I noticed quite a few branches snapped off of trees.  The snow has such a big layer of ice on it that the dog can stand on top of a snow pile and not fall down into it.  This is very fun for dog who is very easily entertained!


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> AS - Sorry you and your hubs caught cold from the germ-laden travelers on the plane.  I used to get at least 2 colds a year, but my daughter (a fitness instructor) got me a bunch of vitamins and minerals which I take daily and since taking them the colds are fewer and not as awful.  Also, you have my admiration for showing so much determination and fortitude in doing exercises.
> 
> We are having lots of strong winds blowing today and when walking the dog I noticed quite a few branches snapped off of trees.  The snow has such a big layer of ice on it that the dog can stand on top of a snow pile and not fall down into it.  This is very fun for dog who is very easily entertained!



Husband says he's wearing a mask on the next flight!  Makes it tough to eat and drink though. 

I don't know where I caught the cold I had in Thailand.  Just didn't see people walking around sniffing or sneezing.  I gave it to hubby of course.  We were both about 95% over it when got the flight home.  

Someone asked me if I enjoyed exercising.  I said I enjoyed the effects when I did, and hated the results when I didn't. I'd prefer to just snap my fingers or twitch my nose like Bewitched and get the same results, but unfortunately it doesn't work.


----------



## jujube

Getting a laser treatment on my right eye this afternoon.  Right now, it's like looking through saran wrap.  The lens they put in during the cataract surgery has "encapsulated".  The laser treatment is supposed to poke a hole in the encapsulation, which then, hopefully, will tear and retract.  Keeping fingers crossed.   Left eye is starting to do the same thing, so I'm having that one done in a couple of weeks.  As I've said before, getting old is not for the faint of heart.....


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> Getting a laser treatment on my right eye this afternoon.  Right now, it's like looking through saran wrap.  The lens they put in during the cataract surgery has "encapsulated".  The laser treatment is supposed to poke a hole in the encapsulation, which then, hopefully, will tear and retract.  Keeping fingers crossed.   Left eye is starting to do the same thing, so I'm having that one done in a couple of weeks.  As I've said before, getting old is not for the faint of heart.....



Hope the treatment goes well!  Yes, getting old is not for sissies!


----------



## NancyNGA

jujube said:


> ....  The laser treatment is supposed to poke a hole in the encapsulation, which then, hopefully, will tear and retract.  Keeping fingers crossed.   Left eye is starting to do the same thing, so I'm having that one done in a couple of weeks.  As I've said before, getting old is not for the faint of heart.....



Jujube, my mother had that procedure done on both eyes this summer.  She is 93.  It is a very simple quick procedure.  Actually they make a round hole in the capsule with the laser.  There is no tearing.  All she had was some extra floaters for a couple of weeks.  She can see so much better. Almost 20/20 now.  Don't be afraid of it.  Good luck.


----------



## Felicia Keith

Today we are doing Music Therapy.  Music Therapy is a great movement and is very improving for active involvment.  We were considering doing line dancing today also, the seniors love to dance.


----------



## AprilT

jujube said:


> Getting a laser treatment on my right eye this afternoon.  Right now, it's like looking through saran wrap.  The lens they put in during the cataract surgery has "encapsulated".  The laser treatment is supposed to poke a hole in the encapsulation, which then, hopefully, will tear and retract.  Keeping fingers crossed.   Left eye is starting to do the same thing, so I'm having that one done in a couple of weeks.  As I've said before, getting old is not for the faint of heart.....




Hope all goes well, Jujube. 

Hi Ameriscot, there was a time I used to look forward to going to the gym for me it was a great way to reduce stress, get away from the family, now thinking of exercising just makes my head hurt, but, I keep saying I'm going to start up another routine, I put the dvds in and sit and my eyes get a great workout..

Good news on the plumbing issue, my tub drain is flowing like the promises out of the mouth of a politician on a the campaign circuit, smooth and at full force, non stop.


----------



## Kath

April, congrats on getting your drain working!

Jujube, I recently had cataract surgery and I'm so happy with how things worked out!  I was so myopic that I'd worn thick glasses since age 19.  Now I can drive and do lots of other things with no glasses - I do have to wear reading glasses to read books because the surgery I had could take care of distance vision but that's it.

AS - I know what you mean about exercising!  I've got all sorts of spine problems so when I exercise I have to watch what I do or I'll end up flat on the floor.  The activity I like best is walking or hiking - I always feel upbeat after a good long walk.


----------



## jujube

Hopefully, the eye will be good as new in about 24 hours.  Hope so, because I have a 7-hour drive on Sunday.   Right now, it's really blurry and hurts.  The whole procedure took about three minutes.   I'll get the other one done in a couple of weeks....it's not that bad.


----------



## Ameriscot

Ack! Now my cold is as bad as hubby's. We both sound awful and croupy. No gym today but I will need to go into town to get weekend groceries.

Today will be mostly on the sofa with my kindle in addition to SF and FB. Had a really good muscle workout yesterday and have that good kind of soreness in some muscles.


----------



## hollydolly

Morning folks...

Well this is the 3rd day with me hardly able to walk because I've put my back out BIG TIME ...the pain just takes my breath away. I have a long standing lower back problem and sometimes I can go months without it bothering me too much as long as I'm careful and then suddenly for no reason whatsoever it hits me like a ton of bricks. I can't move without agony. It took me exactly 41 minutes this morning to get dressed all the while tears running down my face with the pain. I've taken the meds, and I have a hottie behind my back at the moment to relax the muscles so I can walk about a little bit in a while to further loosen it up

I'm waiting to go into hospital to have another  cortisone injection in my spine, it can't come quick enough for me. In the meantime I've not been into work for the last 3 days..thankfully work has been very understanding and I'm still being paid. 

Jujube, hope when you wake up your able to see much more clearly.


----------



## Ameriscot

Oh, so sorry Holly for your back pain!  I occasionally get them and they are pure torture.  I discovered when I seriously hurt my back lifting something heavy the wrong way that sitting/lying still is the worst thing for it.  So I now do very gentle stretching and don't sit or lie or very long. Hope the pain eases up very soon!


----------



## rkunsaw

Ohhh, I hope all of you with ache, pains, and other ailments get over them soon.

It is supposed to be the first day of a week of warmer weather today so I'll be outside this afternoon. First order of business is to finish rebuilding my fish cleaning station. The top was rotting away and the garbage disposal broke down. I've got a new disposal and most of the boards cut to replace the top.


----------



## Kath

Holly, I really empathize with your back pain!  My back problem (benign tumor in spinal column) is at S1-S2 and, like yours, the big pain comes intermittently but the back hurts to some degree all the time.  The nerves from back go into hips so I get shots in hips periodically.  Sometimes shots help, sometimes not.  I also use a heating pad often to get things back to a dull roar.

Rkunsaw - Hope all goes well in your rebuilding project!  Hope you get things redone before anymore snow falls on your area.

Hi, AS!  Hope your weather is mostly good for this time of year.  We are due for more snow in 2-3 days.  Yuk!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath, just a few patches of snow which is unusual for us.  Except one time I've never seen it lie more than 24 hours.  Sunny and dry, that's what counts.  We'll have flowers blooming soon.  Usually get daffodils in Feb.  Unusually cold for us right now though, so we'll see.


----------



## DoItMyself

This morning I went to the grocery store, then over to the courthouse to take care of some business.  Came home, put the groceries away, and now I'm headed out to clean off the pickup, put the battery in it and move it out to the unshaded part of the driveway so the foot or so of snow will melt off.  Then I'll get the tractor out and do a bit of cleanup work on the driveway-I also have a tire chain on it that needs tightened up a bit.

I may go back into town later today and get a haircut, then stop by and have coffee if I see some folks at the diner.  I'll come home later and start dinner around 5:00-we're having beer battered cod and green beans.  It's nice enough out that I may get the dogs out in the front yard for a while-it's a treat for them to sniff around the garden and front yard-they're usually contained in the back few acres by the electronic fence.


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, how is your back today?

Hubby and I still coughing, runny nose, etc.  Resting today.  No workout. At least it's a sunny day so it's nice to look out the window from inside our warm house. 

Agenda:  internet, finish the mystery on my Kindle, baking bread in my bread machine.


----------



## hollydolly

Good Morning AS...thanks to you and Kath for your best wishes for my back..it's still horribly painful. I put a walking stick by my bed last night and my mobile phone LOL..so although it was very painful to try and get out of bed the stick helped a lot to bear my weight, and the phone was there in case I needed to call someone if the worst happened and I ended up on the floor. I've taken the meds and got the hottie behind my back and when the muscle relaxants kick in I'll try and lay down on the bed and do a little bit of the Alexander technique which my PT taught me .

The frustrating thing is seeing so much that needs doing here at home and not being able to do it..but I keep getting up and walking as much as I can to try and stop my back from going into a spasm seizure. Roll on my surgery is all I can say.. 

I'm not surprised you and hubby have gone down with the lurgy, it was rife in the UK while you were gone and a real hanger on..and you both coming back from a different climate were bound to get it, ..the cough seems to be the worst aspect of this particular strain ...hope you feel better soon.. 

Anyway, I have to say I've never seen so much daytime telly in my life...and I'm sick of it already...LOL>>


----------



## rkunsaw

I got the fish cleaning station finished. Now I need to catch some fish.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Good Morning AS...thanks to you and Kath for your best wishes for my back..it's still horribly painful. I put a walking stick by my bed last night and my mobile phone LOL..so although it was very painful to try and get out of bed the stick helped a lot to bear my weight, and the phone was there in case I needed to call someone if the worst happened and I ended up on the floor. I've taken the meds and got the hottie behind my back and when the muscle relaxants kick in I'll try and lay down on the bed and do a little bit of the Alexander technique which my PT taught me .
> 
> The frustrating thing is seeing so much that needs doing here at home and not being able to do it..but I keep getting up and walking as much as I can to try and stop my back from going into a spasm seizure. Roll on my surgery is all I can say..
> 
> I'm not surprised you and hubby have gone down with the lurgy, it was rife in the UK while you were gone and a real hanger on..and you both coming back from a different climate were bound to get it, ..the cough seems to be the worst aspect of this particular strain ...hope you feel better soon..
> 
> Anyway, I have to say I've never seen so much daytime telly in my life...and I'm sick of it already...LOL>>



Och, sorry.  You're having surgery on your back?  So it's more than spasms?  I get very frustrated as well when there's lots to do and I'm ill or injured.  I don't 'do' pain very well.  

Got Netflix?  Maybe binge watch a series?  Good book to read?  

I can't figure out how I caught the first cold in Thailand.  We were rarely inside enclosed places.  And we're sure we caught this one from that couple sitting behind us on the plane.  Grrr.... you're supposed to cover your mouth when you cough!


----------



## Ameriscot

rkunsaw said:


> I got the fish cleaning station finished. Now I need to catch some fish.



What kind of fish do you catch?


----------



## rkunsaw

Ameriscot said:


> What kind of fish do you catch?



We catch the ones that bite the hook. :lol:  Crappie, bass, catfish, bluegill, goggle eye, and similar species. Hopefully mostly crappie and bass.


----------



## Pappy

Must be the season for sneezing. Wife is down with the crappy cold that I had and I'm still coughing all night long. Just hangs on and on. Hope we all get better soon and Ameriscot, the air on a plane is the worst place to catch something. Feel better soon to you and Hollydolly.


----------



## hollydolly

Thank you muchly pappy.. 

Yes Annie...I have a torn disc resting on my sciatic nerve,, as well as osteorthritis in my spine V 1-2..2-4..5-6

There's nothing they can do about the OA so they say but they can help with the disc problem,..been there already and had it done in '97 first time and they are hoping I can get my surgery on the 2nd or 4th of March.

It helps more if I walk as much as I can..but the spasms just halt me completely in my tracks a lot. It's very frustrating not to be able to go to work more than anything. 

Anyway thanks for your concern folks...I really appreciate it, I do , but I don't want to turn this thread into a pity party for me...so let's talk about something happier... :grin::grin:


----------



## Ameriscot

rkunsaw said:


> We catch the ones that bite the hook. :lol:  Crappie, bass, catfish, bluegill, goggle eye, and similar species. Hopefully mostly crappie and bass.



LOL.  I love salmon and haddock but did have some really good sea bass in Thailand that I liked.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, Pappy!  Yes, I read that your chances of catching a cold on a plane are 100 times greater than on the ground.


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning all....it is an cloudy misty morning here.  Nothing specific on my agenda today, I do have netflix movies to watch, I have to get the disk, no streaming here as my data is limited, another disadvantage to living in the country....anyway, I'm rambling....AS and Holly, hope you feel better soon.....where's Georgia?


----------



## Cookie

Good morning (it's still early here - 9:09) and a snowy day - indoor activities probably. 

Sorry about your back, holly - I have OA in hips that limits my mobility, and take Glucosamine/Chondroitin/MSM combo and it helps quite a bit.
Feel better soon.


----------



## Ameriscot

Jackie22 said:


> Good Morning all....it is an cloudy misty morning here.  Nothing specific on my agenda today, I do have netflix movies to watch, I have to get the disk, no streaming here as my data is limited, another disadvantage to living in the country....anyway, I'm rambling....AS and Holly, hope you feel better soon.....where's Georgia?



We are 'semi'rural so our broadband isn't as fast as in town.  Most of the time Netflix streaming does fine but occasionally stops to reload.


----------



## hollydolly

Jackie didn't Georgia say she had a huge house to clean today ? ..or was that yesterday?


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, that was a couple of days ago.  Hope she didn't get lost cleaning out a closet or anything!


----------



## hollydolly

Oh goodness....I know how particular she is, I hope she hasn't got stuck up  a chimney while trying to dust it..


----------



## Denise1952

I think we'll get my kayak out and go to the store.  There's more water on the streets then pavement for the last two days.  So really, I'll be indoors, playing on SF, playing my Hidden Object games, playing Texas Holdem with a group on pogo (fake money and every time I join a room I get another 100 tokies!!layful: )  or, I'll be reading/starting a new book  Oh, did I mention eating?  Yes, I'll be eating too, LOL!!


----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> I think we'll get my kayak out and go to the store.  There's more water on the streets then pavement for the last two days.  So really, I'll be indoors, playing on SF, playing my Hidden Object games, playing Texas Holdem with a group on pogo (fake money and every time I join a room I get another 100 tokies!!layful: )  or, I'll be reading/starting a new book  Oh, did I mention eating?  Yes, I'll be eating too, LOL!!



Speaking of kayaks....we are planning on buying an inflatable tandem kayak to take to Thailand with us next winter.  Know anything about good ones?  We saw one that rolls up, the paddles fold up, and it's not much bigger than backpack.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Oh goodness....I know how particular she is, I hope she hasn't got stuck up  a chimney while trying to dust it..
> 
> 
> View attachment 14088



I'm fussy but I do NOT clean chimneys!


----------



## Denise1952

rkunsaw said:


> Ohhh, I hope all of you with ache, pains, and other ailments get over them soon.
> 
> It is supposed to be the first day of a week of warmer weather today so I'll be outside this afternoon. First order of business is to finish rebuilding my fish cleaning station. The top was rotting away and the garbage disposal broke down. I've got a new disposal and most of the boards cut to replace the top.



I've got to see how that fish-cleaning is done, down here in the harbor.  I guess you get pretty good at it.  I wish I was set up somehow to catch my own fish.  It's my fave of the "meats", well seafood anyway.  We still have tons of rain goin on up here in Oreeeeeeeeegone  No aches and pains for me, so far so good this Winter.


----------



## AprilT

You would think living in an area surrounded by water, I'd be eating lots of seafood, fish is one of my favorite things to eat, but not since moving to Sarasota.  I wish I had it within me to clean fish, I would go catch my own, the prices here are outrages and I was made privy to some info as to why, there's little market competition but, best remain mum on that bit.  Sigh


----------



## Denise1952

I don't know, but you would think the grocery stores of Coos Bay Oregon would be overloaded with fish/seafood  But it isn't.  I was talking to an old guy that's been around here forever, and he says that it's just slim pickens, and so many fishermen trying to make a catch Sad really, we used to have such abundance.  I surely support our environmentalists, compromise yes, but heads up folks, things are dwindling


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Here I am! Was I conspicuous by my absence? LOL

I did have a huge house to clean on Wednesday and came home so tired that I didn't know where to put myself except sitting on my dead center until bedtime. Thursday was just the second time at a new neighbor/client's house. Oh, my...three teen daughters. Need I say more? A house that size shouldn't take more than about five hours. Shouldn't. Add 2 1/2 hours for the daughters! 7 1/2 hours is way too long to work for this old lady. I only go there once every four weeks and was worried that it wouldn't look much different before I started cleaning the first time I was there, but I was pleasantly surprised that those girls did a good job of keeping up their rooms and bathroom. By next month, it should get easier. Should! That was another day that wore me out.

Yesterday was just an ordinary day for a once-a-week client who's been with me for more than five years. Then I ran errands, came home and started my laundry, and before I knew it, it was bedtime.

I went down to visit with my son this morning. When I got home, my daughter was sprucing up the back yard and because it's a perfectly lovely "spring" day, I changed my clothes and went out to help. I swear that yard work wears me out faster than cleaning houses! Next week should be an easier week because they're all long-time clients whose homes I'm so used to that the cleaning goes quickly (knock wood).

Anyway, it's 62 and sunny, and we're expecting more of the same tomorrow. Goody. We'll have some crummy days between now and "real" spring, but today is a reminder that spring isn't far off. Yay!!!!

Hope everybody is recovering/has recovered from whatever blahs are going around and that everybody has as pleasant a day as I've had so far.


----------



## hollydolly

Ooooh glad to see you're not stuck up the chimney georgia, but oh my goodness I don't know how you manage to do all that cleaning.:chores::chores:.I'd be exhausted for a month after just one house cleaning for 7 hours never mind going back and doing some more the next day. Glad you've had a lovely day


----------



## Denise1952

Ameriscot said:


> Speaking of kayaks....we are planning on buying an inflatable tandem kayak to take to Thailand with us next winter.  Know anything about good ones?  We saw one that rolls up, the paddles fold up, and it's not much bigger than backpack.



I love the Lagoon 2 I think it's called.  I don't know if it comes in tandem, but I'm sure something similar would.  They are way easy to transport, light weight but durable for lakes and easy-goin rivers.

Go here for Lagoona Tandem

Go here for tandem

last one is another brand


----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> I love the Lagoon 2 I think it's called.  I don't know if it comes in tandem, but I'm sure something similar would.  They are way easy to transport, light weight but durable for lakes and easy-goin rivers.
> 
> Go here for Lagoona Tandem
> 
> Go here for tandem
> 
> last one is another brand



Thanks. I like the first one best.  But I do go the REI a lot when visiting Michigan.  We are planning on using these in a mostly calm sea.  Might be able to buy one on our trip to the US this summer so we can take it to Thailand in Dec. if we don't buy one in the UK.


----------



## Denise1952

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks. I like the first one best.  But I do go the REI a lot when visiting Michigan.  We are planning on using these in a mostly calm sea.  Might be able to buy one on our trip to the US this summer so we can take it to Thailand in Dec. if we don't buy one in the UK.



I saw the Lagoon 2 single, up close and personal in a shop in Oregon.  They do seem surprisingly sturdy, especially since you can pack them up and carry them over your shoulder easily.  I don't know about using one in a Sea.  These are not like a sea kayak, more "sit on top" type.  I guess they are kind of a hybrid.  You'll have to check it out and see what you guys think.


----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> I saw the Lagoon 2 single, up close and personal in a shop in Oregon.  They do seem surprisingly sturdy, especially since you can pack them up and carry them over your shoulder easily.  I don't know about using one in a Sea.  These are not like a sea kayak, more "sit on top" type.  I guess they are kind of a hybrid.  You'll have to check it out and see what you guys think.



The kayak we used in Thailand was an ocean sit on top which keeps your butt wet all the time. I prefer a sea kayak but if we want to kayak any time inflatable tandem is best option. I see the US ones don't include paddles whereas the UK ones do.  Cheaper in the US though.

The Gulf of Thailand is calm so not really like being in the ocean except during storms in which case we won't be out. We can buy life jackets there and since this looks like an annual winter trip we can store it there.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunday's agenda: none. Feeling worse, not better. Apparently you can have more one strain of virus at once which I think is the case. layful: Hubby still bad. Internet and reading my mystery on the sofa.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Annie, sorry you're feeling worse, but that's how everyone was getting this particular latest strain while you were away so try not to be concerned too much ..it will last for a couple of weeks I'm sorry to have to tell you.


Today as my o/h is home, I'm going to try and go out, he can drive, and then we'll walk around the lake or somewhere like the park just to enable my spine to loosen up..but I'll have to take a cane to keep me upright...o/h  is not keen on me doing that, he thinks I'll look like an old woman..and the sad part is he's serious too..*sigh*

Anyway I must try and get on with the business of getting better because I'm due back at work on Wednesday


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Annie, sorry you're feeling worse, but that's how everyone was getting this particular latest strain while you were away so try not to be concerned too much ..it will last for a couple of weeks I'm sorry to have to tell you.
> 
> 
> Today as my o/h is home, I'm going to try and go out, he can drive, and then we'll walk around the lake or somewhere like the park just to enable my spine to loosen up..but I'll have to take a cane to keep me upright...o/h  is not keen on me doing that, he thinks I'll look like an old woman..and the sad part is he's serious too..*sigh*
> 
> Anyway I must try and get on with the business of getting better because I'm due back at work on Wednesday



I think a walk is good idea, stretch your back muscles a bit.  Hope it helps. 

I caught a bad cold in Thailand which hit me about Jan 10th (just after some inlaws left - they weren't ill).  And I had it bad for about two weeks and a horrid cough which wasn't being productive enough.  I wasn't 100% over it when we flew home, but just an occasional cough.  Then of course the flight from hell.  So I've had this new one less than a week.  Going to be good and not do what I usually do by overdoing too quickly working out at home or gym.  I'll just keep eating healthy and counting calories and worry about exercise later. 

Have a good Sunday and enjoy your walk.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> View attachment 14107



*Aye!*


----------



## Pappy

Amen to that Ameriscot. Wife and I are going to get a little fresh air today as we have been cooped up with these colds too long. Weather is going to be in the 70s today.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ameriscot, here's hoping you're on the road to recovery STAT!

And Hollydolly? That's me in the cartoon except for the credit card because I cut up my credit cards long ago. The other stuff, however...LOL

It's another pleasant day here, and as soon as I've had my breakfast and can get myself together, I'm going to go out and work some more in the back yard. When that's done (or as "done" as can be accomplished before I wear out), I'll tidy up around here.

Pappy, a little fresh air will do all of us a world of good! Hollydolly, a cane sounds like just the ticket even if it makes you look "old". So there. It beats sitting.

Anybody taking bets on April and the Continuing Saga of Laundry? LOL April...just giving you a hard time


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Georgia. I'll just take it easy. Hoping I don't have to cancel my teeth cleaning appointment Thursday. Got good books to read and trying not to do any comfort eating.


----------



## Kath

I finally found my pedometer so I clipped it on my jeans and I plan to wear it all day to see how many steps I take per day.  I saw a program on TV the other day that claimed that folks should aim for a total of ten thousand steps a day to be really fit.  Only time will tell if there's any truth in that claim.  

Recently I read a book called Station Eleven - it's been on the NY Times best seller list for quite awhile.  It's actually the first science fiction book I've ever read that I can remember - I thought I'd hate it but it was actually fascinating.  I think I'll try reading more of this genre.

AS - Hope you start feeling lots better very soon!  There has been quite a bit of flu around here and even though almost everyone gets a flu shot every year, apparently the current flu strain is a new one that isn't part of this year's flu shot.  When I go to see my hubby in hospice, they have us wear a mask upon entering the place.  Hope this flu is a one-time happening.


----------



## hollydolly

Well I did manage to get out and I was driven which is waaaay unusual for me because my  o/h has a sports car which is far too low for me to get in and out of with the back problem, so he drove my SUV which is easy to step in and out of, and which also  meant I got looking at all the beautiful landscape from the passenger window that I miss seeing as a driver. The sun was glorious, but it was ffffrrreeezing cold.

We went shopping first to M&S, and got the weeks' groceries..he pushed the trolley, and I just walked alongside ( I didb't take the cane)..I didn't mind where I was walking as long as I was..and then afterwards  we went to a Pub which sits on the towpath ( for AS.. (at Broxbourne) and had lunch sitting outside in the sun watching the canal boats sailing by.

I had to take some PK's by then, but then o/h got himself a Glass of red wine, so I wasn't about to let him drive back home ....so I had to grit my teeth and drive back home myself about 10 miles..

Anyway all these hot water bottle treatments have left me with third degree burns on my back...can you believe it?..even tho' the bottles have covers on them, so I can't put any more on..I'll have to just settle for freezer packs for a little while.

Back felt better for the walk but now I'm sitting down again it's very sore .

Georgia hope you managed to get the back garden done ok..how I wish we had 70 degree temps here.


By the way if anyone is running a book ...can I place a £1 @ 50-1 that April has lost 3 more  socks in the laundry... :rofl:


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, sorry you burned your back! Sounds like a nice day out. Were you near the River Lee? I know of Broxbourne. Hubby lived there a few years.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes the pub garden sits almost right on the towpath of the River lee....it's literally only 10 minutes up the river from SA where you used to live.. and the next set of locks from SA 

here's a picture from google  of where we were today..as you can see  the garden is right by the river....


----------



## Vivjen

Nice; much better than painting the stairs!


----------



## hollydolly

OH Lord you're not still decorating Viv are you?...you need a medal for patience !!


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Yes the pub garden sits almost right on the towpath of the River lee....it's literally only 10 minutes up the river from SA where you used to live.. and the next set of locks from SA
> 
> here's a picture from google  of where we were today..as you can see  the garden is right by the river....
> 
> View attachment 14130



Lovely!  Haven't been back there for years. Used to ride my bike down the path over to Ware.


----------



## Vivjen

Lots more to do yet....two flights of stairs is a lot of gloss paint!


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, hubby looked at the photo and said he knew that pub very well.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh yes it is, and I don't envy you VJ... but I'm sure it'll look lovely when you've finished..


----------



## hollydolly

Ameriscot said:


> Holly, hubby looked at the photo and said he knew that pub very well.



Yes thought he might AS...it's the only one that sits on the river at Broxbourne, we use it often in the summer


----------



## Kath

Holly...I'm so sorry about your burnt back!  I didn't realize that hot water bottles could mess up a back so severely.  Maybe some burn ointment is needed right now.  

I worry that April may still be searching the laundry area for the socks....my mom's solution to sock loss was to pin them together with a safety pin.  Yes, it works but adds some extra work to the laundry process-blah!


----------



## hollydolly

No I didn't realise my back could get burnt either kat...my o/h has taken photos of it so I can show the doctor. In the meantime I've smeared myself with Aloe Vera gel..and now I have a pack of frozen onions wrapped in a  Tea towel behind my back to ease the pain LOL>..I'm falling apart I think.

I always put socks and underwear in a pillowcase tied up in a knot to stop them getting lost.


----------



## Vivjen

I remember a long time ago; my elder son was mildly beaten up on his way home, while we were out.
we got home to find his mate looking after him, with a packet of frozen peas on him; to help with the bruising; while he lay in bed, moaning gently?
unfortunately they had chosen the open packet; ever tried picking mushy, ex-frozen peas out of a bed?!
don't try that with onions, Holly!


----------



## hollydolly

LOL, No this packet of onions is sealed...


----------



## Kath

Holly, using frozen veggies is a great way to apply a cold compress.  When the doctor tells me to apply cold I always head for the freezer to get a bag of veggies and for heat I use an electric heating pad.  I have 2 heating pads - if I lived near you I'd bring you one.  Have you seen the canes that can be folded up and carried in a purse when one doesn't need to use it?  My husband used one when he could still walk, but now it's here for me to use.  Haven't used it yet but it's in the car in case I fall down or something when driving around.  

Vivjen, I'm sorry you had to search the bed for thawed peas!  It's amazing the things that go haywire when we are just trying to help others.

I've been missing my kitty who passed away 2 years ago and I've been thinking of adopting another cat.  But, as usual, I am second-guessing myself, i.e. will my dog feel jealous if a new pet is introduced?  Sometimes I think my brain needs to be aired out.


----------



## Ameriscot

Today: same as yesterday and day before. Rest, cough, blow, lots of fluids, read, internet.

Making plans for annual US trip. On our trip to New England with sister we'll stop at Gettysburg and will stay at amazing B & B that we stayed at before. We'll save a lot by staying in this two bedroom suite:
http://www.brafferton.com/rooms_gettyssuite.htm


----------



## hollydolly

Good Morning folks...quite cold here this morning so I've got the heating on..

AS sorry you're not feeling better this morning, wonder if you might need some antibiotics?

Kath thanks for that advice, I ordered a fold up cane from Amazon yesterday, it's pink floral and very girly . As for the frozen pack, I used it yesterday instead of the heat (wrapped in a towel) and my back seems easier this morning..**touch wood* I don't want to talk too soon, but fingers crossed...

here's a picture of the burns on my back I hope no-one is offended ..its spreads right across from one side to the other and has actually broken the skin , I've tried to make the picture small so as not to gross you out


----------



## hollydolly

OH AS I've just looked at your link..how pretty is that?...and sooo cheap too. Now if you can find me something as cheap as that, and as pretty but near the ocean in the USA I'll book myself a trip..I don't think PA is anywhere near water is it?


----------



## Ameriscot

Ouch, Holly! Not something you want in addition to the other pain! Hope all your pains ease very soon.

I'll only go for antibiotics if it hangs on too long. Hubby is a bit worse than me. We're questioning whether it's flu as we haven't had a fever or muscle aches.


----------



## hollydolly

Thank you Annie, yes it's a double whammy with the pain ....and yes you're right it may not be flu you have particualrly as you both initially contracted it abroad, so it may be worth investigating a little further.. it's horrid to feel so poorly, there's always so much you want to get on with isn't there, and you just can't!!


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Thank you Annie, yes it's a double whammy with the pain ....and yes you're right it may not be flu you have particualrly as you both initially contracted it abroad, so it may be worth investigating a little further.. it's horrid to feel so poorly, there's always so much you want to get on with isn't there, and you just can't!!



I went to the gym Weds. then a really good muscle workout Thursday but it's been downhill since.

Antibiotics aren't needed I'm sure as whatever it is is a virus. No sinus infection or anything.


----------



## ronaldj

it was snowing again last night and the wife said good we can play puzzle if we are snowed in....with no place to go anyway looks like puzzle is on for the day....taxes done wed. and hardware-man comes out fri. and sat.


----------



## Pappy

Ameriscot said:


> Ouch, Holly! Not something you want in addition to the other pain! Hope all your pains ease very soon.
> 
> I'll only go for antibiotics if it hangs on too long. Hubby is a bit worse than me. We're questioning whether it's flu as we haven't had a fever or muscle aches.



I didn't have the fever or body aches, but whatever is going around, hangs on forever. I took antibiotics and I still feel crappy after two weeks. I don't think its the flu, but these days, who knows?


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> OH AS I've just looked at your link..how pretty is that?...and sooo cheap too. Now if you can find me something as cheap as that, and as pretty but near the ocean in the USA I'll book myself a trip..I don't think PA is anywhere near water is it?



We'll be paying with dollars so not terribly cheap ($204/night) but still a good deal for two bedrooms. All the rooms in this house are decorated differently and all are charming. No, not near the ocean but our destination is. Newport Rhode Island.


----------



## Ameriscot

Pappy said:


> I didn't have the fever or body aches, but whatever is going around, hangs on forever. I took antibiotics and I still feel crappy after two weeks. I don't think its the flu, but these days, who knows?



Antibiotics won't help if it's a virus. All we can do is tough it out. Fluids, healthy food. Maybe a mix of honey, hot water, lemon and whisky.


----------



## Pappy

True that. I found that a couple of Bloody Mary's took the edge off.


----------



## Ameriscot

Pappy said:


> True that. I found that a couple of Bloody Mary's took the edge off.



If we had whisky I'd make the whisky/lemon/honey/hot water cocktail.  Even if it doesn't help the cough, you feel less pain!


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, lots of great places to stay in Newport.  How about this one?
http://www.bedandbreakfast.com/ri-bristol-pointpleasantinnresort.html

We're having a horrible time finding someplace - they are either very expensive, or dumpy.  My brother really doesn't have enough room for 3 extra people in his house.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh it's lovely thanks AS...but it's a little old fashioned and overly priced for what it is IMO...perhaps if I was 70 it would suit me better..but thanks for looking very kind of you.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Oh it's lovely thanks AS...but it's a little old fashioned and overly priced for what it is IMO...perhaps if I was 70 it would suit me better..but thanks for looking very kind of you.



Love this one.  http://www.bedandbreakfast.com/ri-newport-cliffside-inn-details.html  Got some ocean view rooms.  

It's Victorian style which is popular in the Northeast.  Yes, not cheap!  In Newport I can't find any for £70/$110 that aren't dumpy.


----------



## hollydolly

OOh that is glorious Annie...did you see that beautiful bathroom?..wow!! I also noticed that one of their bedrooms is very similar to one of yours that you posted on this forum...did you see it?..a;; duck egg blue and window seat, very pretty!!

I'm bookmarking that one..thank you.

I fully intend to visit the USA as soon as I can . definitely within the next 2 years , but it's a must that I find exactly the right place, because it'll be just a once in a lifetime trip...my back will only ever stand up to one long haul flight I think..


----------



## Vivjen

Back to the subject you two; stop discussing holidays....I would be jealous , except I have already booked mine!
sun is shining; sky is blue; towels are drying outside; hope you are all beginning to feel better.....


----------



## Jackie22

Sun shinning here too, vivjen, good day to you all, this will be a grocery shopping day for me.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> OOh that is glorious Annie...did you see that beautiful bathroom?..wow!! I also noticed that one of their bedrooms is very similar to one of yours that you posted on this forum...did you see it?..a;; duck egg blue and window seat, very pretty!!
> 
> I'm bookmarking that one..thank you.
> 
> I fully intend to visit the USA as soon as I can . definitely within the next 2 years , but it's a must that I find exactly the right place, because it'll be just a once in a lifetime trip...my back will only ever stand up to one long haul flight I think..



I'd love to stay in one of those!  Loved the blue one!


----------



## Kath

Took a look at the link for the Inn in Gettysburg, PA which I've driven past a number of times on the way to visit daughter and family.  There are a good many excellent places to eat nearby.  The link to the place in Newport was interesting, too.  My cousin, Leslee, lives quite near to Newport - her place is close to water and about once a year her basement gets flooded.  It's a nice area though.  I would love to spend some time on Nantucket or Martha's Vineyard.  Guess what!  The inn you said was more appropriate for folks over 70 really isn't all that cute.  I ought to know because I'm 70+!  Am I too ancient for this forum?


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> Took a look at the link for the Inn in Gettysburg, PA which I've driven past a number of times on the way to visit daughter and family.  There are a good many excellent places to eat nearby.  The link to the place in Newport was interesting, too.  My cousin, Leslee, lives quite near to Newport - her place is close to water and about once a year her basement gets flooded.  It's a nice area though.  I would love to spend some time on Nantucket or Martha's Vineyard.  Guess what!  The inn you said was more appropriate for folks over 70 really isn't all that cute.  I ought to know because I'm 70+!  Am I too ancient for this forum?



My husband and I stayed in Gettysburg in 2010 and really enjoyed it, despite it being January and bitter cold.  So mid-Sept. should be really nice. Many good restaurants within walking distance of the B & B - same one we stayed at before.  

My brother has lived in Newport about 30 years.  Loves it.  I've never been, neither has my sister or husband. I've been wanting to go back to visit Boston etc for years to mainly see historic sites.  Lived there from age 5-8.  

As for accommodation appealing to someone over 70, it wasn't me that wrote that.  I misread the comment as meaning price.  Anyway, I prefer old-fashioned furniture, decor and homes and always have. Won't be staying in either of the places I listed, but want either cheaper or my brother's house - free!

As for too ancient for this forum....hardly!  I'm about to turn 63, and I believe our oldest member is 90, with several in their 80's.


----------



## hollydolly

It was me that wrote about the ''70'' thing, it wasn't meant to be disparaging about anyone's age , it was just a comment saying that I thought the B&B that AS showed was lovely, but for me personally I need something with a little more going on at my age ( 50's)...but probably in a decade or so I would appreciate that lovely  quiet holiday accommodation setting more.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> It was me that wrote about the ''70'' thing, it wasn't meant to be disparaging about anyone's age , it was just a comment saying that I thought the B&B that AS showed was lovely, but for me personally I need something with a little more going on at my age ( 50's)...but probably in a decade or so I would appreciate that lovely  quiet holiday accommodation setting more.



Gotcha.


----------



## Kath

AS and Holly - Sorry I came across as overly sensitive about age but that's because I am overly sensitive about aging.  It's something that scares the daylights out of me but I should try harder to get a grip.  As each year passes, it becomes harder to accept time racing by.  Above all else, it's great that you are both filling your lives full of fun and adventure.  Your ability to do that is a wonderful gift! 

Today I swept up a ton of dog fur and then took Suki the dog to her beauty salon to get her hair and nails done.  After that we watched the movie Dirty Dancing - I love the music in that movie so dog and I danced too.  Music is so magical!


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> AS and Holly - Sorry I came across as overly sensitive about age but that's because I am overly sensitive about aging.  It's something that scares the daylights out of me but I should try harder to get a grip.  As each year passes, it becomes harder to accept time racing by.  Above all else, it's great that you are both filling your lives full of fun and adventure.  Your ability to do that is a wonderful gift!
> 
> Today I swept up a ton of dog fur and then took Suki the dog to her beauty salon to get her hair and nails done.  After that we watched the movie Dirty Dancing - I love the music in that movie so dog and I danced too.  Music is so magical!



Understand. No problem.


----------



## hollydolly

Accch no problem Kath think nothing of it, ...but at the moment ...I wish I could fill my life with fun and adventure with this back problem going on...it would be nice just to be able to go to work at least.. LOL


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hi, kids...all this talk of holidays and vacations and B&Bs! I wanna go, too. Waaaaaaaaaaa

Easy day today but I had to be out the door at the butt crack of dawn to get my car to the shop so my daughter could drop me at the client's house, just a mile down the road. When I was done, she hauled me back to the shop to pick up my car. You won't believe it, but I can swear that when I got there, little red Forester was sitting outside all ready to go and smiling. Really. Would I tell and untruth? LOL

Anyway, if the Lord's willing and the creeks don't rise, as we used to say in Texas, she's well now and will stay that way long enough for my pocketbook to recover.

Another easy day tomorrow. And the next day. Yay.

So glad that we got our yard cleaned up over the weekend because its raining and getting colder almost by the minute. By next weekend? OMG! Our high temp on Sunday is projected to be 38F. Yes. I know it's still winter, but that doesn't me I have to like it, dammit!

Hollydolly, take care of that back. Pain isn't good. Mostly, it's...wait for it...painful!


----------



## hollydolly

LOL Georgia you're soo funny.. ....you did make me laugh... hope you enjoy your 2 easy days..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Holly...about morning...if God really loved us he'd have made morning later in the day so that we could all enjoy it! Right?


----------



## hollydolly

Hahaha...you're sooo right georgia.


BTW folks my very pretty girly pink floral Cane arrived this morning, so I must dress in Pink today to match dontchaknow... layful:


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Hahaha...you're sooo right georgia.
> 
> 
> BTW folks my very pretty girly pink floral Cane arrived this morning, so I must dress in Pink today to match dontchaknow... layful:



Lovely!


----------



## hollydolly

LOL, Actually it's quite pretty AS...but I hope very much that I don't have to use it to go to work, which incidentally has changed now to Thursday instead of tomorrow, my opposite number has offered to do an extra day for me so I only need to go in for 2 days this week..thursday and saturday to see how I can cope.

In the meantime, my letter from the hospital has arrived for  'choose and book'  dates for the exploratory surgery for another medical procedure I have to endure, so I'm about to go online and get that sorted and hope they can accommodate the dates I have available to go in..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> LOL, Actually it's quite pretty AS...but I hope very much that I don't have to use it to go to work, which incidentally has changed now to Thursday instead of tomorrow, my opposite number has offered to do an extra day for me so I only need to go in for 2 days this week..thursday and saturday to see how I can cope.
> 
> In the meantime, my letter from the hospital has arrived for  'choose and book'  dates for the exploratory surgery for another medical procedure I have to endure, so I'm about to go online and get that sorted and hope they can accommodate the dates I have available to go in..



Hope all goes well at work.  How's the back?  Count yourself very lucky that you're not in the US needing extra sick days, if you even got sick days there.


----------



## hollydolly

The back is still bad, but it's better than it was, I can get around as long as I am verrrry careful.

Believe it or not I have never taken any 'sick days' yet, because my counterpart has been covering for me, which I have done for her in the past, so I'm still being paid my full salary..although when I have the surgery done on my back I will need at least a week if not 2 off, so may have to take Sick time then.

the other procedure I have just booked at a private hospital this morning  the earliest they can do is the 3rd of March,  and as that is only a one day confinement I've booked that for a day which I'm not rota-ed into work anyway...so I won't be losing any money!!

Really?...no-one gets' sick pay in the USA? ......seriously?


----------



## QuickSilver

hollydolly said:


> The back is still bad, but it's better than it was, I can get around as long as I am verrrry careful.
> 
> Believe it or not I have never taken any 'sick days' yet, because my counterpart has been covering for me, which I have done for her in the past, so I'm still being paid my full salary..although when I have the surgery done on my back I will need at least a week if not 2 off, so may have to take Sick time then.
> 
> the other procedure I have just booked at a private hospital this morning  the earliest they can do is the 3rd of March,  and as that is only a one day confinement I've booked that for a day which I'm not rota-ed into work anyway...so I won't be losing any money!!
> 
> Really?...no-one gets' sick pay in the USA? ......seriously?



Sorry about your back..

As for sick days in the USA.... NO... we do not get mandatory paid sick time.  Each employer gets to decide what he will or will not give as far as sick time or PDO (paid time off).   There is no law to make him give ANY if he choses not to.   THIS is our system of Capitalism.   Corporations run the show.  To have it any other way would be down right Socialist!!  lol!!


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Sorry about your back..
> 
> As for sick days in the USA.... NO... we do not get mandatory paid sick time.  Each employer gets to decide what he will or will not give as far as sick time or PDO (paid time off).   There is no law to make him give ANY if he choses not to.   THIS is our system of Capitalism.   Corporations run the show.  To have it any other way would be down right Socialist!!  lol!!



Which is ridiculous!!!

I was okay with my last 10 years working in the US as I worked at a state run university.  I earned 1 sick day/month and I could use it for doctor/dentist appointments as well.


----------



## QuickSilver

I receive ZERO designated sick time.  I do receive PDO which I accrue at the rate of 11% of my pay. This must be used for everything.. Sick, personal time, vacation, and Holiday pay.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh dear , what the heck happens when you are sick and can't work? who pays you , do you get SSP (statutory Sick pay) in the USA from the government if not from your employer, ..question to QS.. 


Sick pay here by the employer is accrued...but even if you haven't been in employment to accrue any you will still be entitled to an albeit small SSP from Social security if you are sick for longer than 7 days

In my case I have 2 Hospital procedures to undergo within 3 weeks of each other next month, if my co-manager wasn't covering for me as I explained above..then I would be entitled to full pay for both occasions as long as they don't exceed 4 weeks each..if I were to be sick for longer than 4 weeks I can choose to use my holiday entitlement which of course is fully paid and amounts to 28 days annually!!


----------



## hollydolly

QuickSilver said:


> I receive ZERO designated sick time.  I do receive PDO which I accrue at the rate of 11% of my pay. This must be used for everything.. Sick, personal time, vacation, and Holiday pay.


  Good grief!!! everything???...I'm shocked!!


----------



## QuickSilver

When you are sick, you use your PDO time until it runs out... then you get NOTHING..   Unless of course your company offers a short term disability plan.. which you can PAY FOR... and it's taken out of your check.  It's pretty expensive too.    If you need an extended period of time off for surgery.. you first blow through all your PDO time.  THEN short term disability kicks in however, you can only get 60% of your pay.   Long term disability is provided free by my company... but that is only after 6 months and that is also only 60% of pay.


----------



## hollydolly

I think quite a few companies work similarly in the Uk, and even more so recently with this ridiculous onset of zero degree contracts which have become the bane of the lives of so many working people in the UK now, but in the main if you work for a corporate company then sick pay ( rather than disability) is paid at full salary..at least in the short term .


----------



## Kath

While cleaning out some closets early today, I yanked my shoulder trying to get stuff down from a high shelf.  Shoulder now feels like holy h-e-double hockey sticks.  So out came the heating pad and spent most of the afternoon applying heat.

Holly, your new cane sounds really pretty but I wish you didn't need one.  I didn't realize you've got surgery on the horizon - I hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## hollydolly

OH Kath, aren't we a damage bunch at the moment?..I'm sorry your shoulder hurts so much I hope it's easing a bit now.

Yes I wish I didn't need the cane either..but thank goodness for it , it keeps me supported. I have 2 surgeries one in 3 weeks and another in almost exactly 3 weeks from that. The latter will cost me my mobility for a while and I'm not looking forward to that but hopefully it will only be for a week or 2 and I'll start to get better. Pain is quite severe this morning but I've got to get back into work tomorrow and get through the day, please God.. but my main concern is the drive there and back. ..with a manual car it really plays hell with my back..but keep fingers crossed for me, and I'll keep fingers crossed for you and everyone whose suffering pain at the moment...and when we're all done with our stuff we can Parteeeeeeeeee !! :happy:


----------



## ronaldj

today I am singing the Beatles song with the words...."Here's one for you nineteen for me, be thankful I don't take it all.....cause I'm the _____"  can you think of why if you know the last word you do......


----------



## hollydolly

Taxman...!!


why are you singing about the taxman Ronald?..has he given you a rebate?


----------



## Ameriscot

Still in resting mode although we wanted to eat so I had to go shopping.  Cancelled the teeth cleaning for tomorrow morning.  Got a mystery to finish today and another one to start.  I'm getting too used to sitting on my butt.  Not good!

Oh, and got notices in the post from UK pensions dept. and we got a raise.  Must have come out of the money the gov't used to give to poor people who have to queue up at food banks.


----------



## QuickSilver

Today is the day!!!!!!   The day my very first Social Security check will be deposited in my account!!   After all those years of working and struggling, this is a red-letter day for me..   It feels great!


----------



## Vivjen

Party at QS's!
i can come....


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Today is the day!!!!!!   The day my very first Social Security check will be deposited in my account!!   After all those years of working and struggling, this is a red-letter day for me..   It feels great!



Woohoo!! Party!  I got my first one last April.


----------



## Vivjen

Mine starts July 6th.....counting the days......(I jest!)


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

In the overall scheme of things nothing else matters to me today. Not good news, not bad news, not anything, because...wait for it..._*my coffee pot died!

*_


----------



## hollydolly

Packing ma bags to go off to QS's for a parteeeeeee... :happy:



awwww Georgia....my deepest sympathy to you and yours on the sudden demise of your adored friend and companion, who will provide your daily injection of working brain cells and energy now??...oh dear, oh woe is yoooooo... such a terrible loss 





:coffeelaugh::coffeelaugh:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Boo and hoo and stuff. That's what I get for counting my chickens and mentally spending the egg money until 3 am. Little sleep. No coffee. Ugh.


----------



## Vivjen

Life is not worth living without coffee, Georgia; go borrow a pot from one of your houses......or buy a new one; immediately; says one who is on her fourth cup...


----------



## QuickSilver

GeorgiaXplant said:


> In the overall scheme of things nothing else matters to me today. Not good news, not bad news, not anything, because...wait for it..._*my coffee pot died!
> 
> *_



OMG..... what can I do to help??    We had that happen last month when the transformer in our ally just about blew up our house..  We lost our coffee pot too.....


----------



## hollydolly

georgia, there's nothing more  for it..you'll have to grit your teeth and get some instant stuff..


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> In the overall scheme of things nothing else matters to me today. Not good news, not bad news, not anything, because...wait for it..._*my coffee pot died!
> 
> *_



Sorry!  You need a backup.  Maybe a cafetiere.


----------



## DoItMyself

My wife and I just returned from our usual morning walk.  I'm building a new kitchen table and I'm ready to seal and stain the top-I'll probably work on that some of the day.  I need to run into town later, and while I'm there I need to stop by the grocery store and pick up a couple items for dinner tonight.


----------



## hollydolly

errrmmm doitmyself...dya fancy a wee holiday in the UK..I could do with some new built in wardrobes in ma dressing room, :coolthumb:


----------



## Vivjen

That is why I am doing my own decorating.....going on holiday instead of paying for that!
off to Sainsburys....can buy you a new machine Georgia.....any particular colour?!


----------



## hollydolly

All my decorating was done last year right throughout Viv..have you finished yours now ?


----------



## Vivjen

No.....just having a break from it until this weekend; there is soooo much gloss on the stairs!


----------



## hollydolly

OH Gawd, I hate glossing the stairs.. you gotta sand it all off first before you can put the new stuff on...bleurgh


----------



## Ameriscot

We do everything in the house.  Fortunately hubby can do anything DIY, even electrical, plumbing, plastering.  And I can paint.  We save a bundle. While hubby gutted and put in a new kitchen I was painting the hallway and painting all the doors in the house (the originals from 1927) which included sanding first - all 11 doors.


----------



## hollydolly

We do the same Annie...my o/h is very good at doing everything around the house, but he works verrry long hours and he doesn't really get the time much now, so next time we need something big doing I think we'll have to bring someone in..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> We do the same Annie...my o/h is very good at doing everything around the house, but he works verrry long hours and he doesn't really get the time much now, so next time we need something big doing I think we'll have to bring someone in..



Lots easier when you're old and retired.  Of course, we couldn't put in new windows or sliding doors ourselves, so we had to pay ££££ for those.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I came home from work and found a new coffee pot on my counter! This morning I got coffee from my daughter (we live under the same roof; I just have a separate apartment of my own). She was going off in search of groceries and bought me a coffee pot while she was out. Good girl! She understands the need for coffee!


----------



## Vivjen

There; everything is ok now....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Yup. All's right with my world, and it will be even right-er tomorrow morning


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all, it's just after 5am here, just had my shower and now having my second cuppa tea before thinking about getting ready to face the working day. First day back after 10 days so gotta see how my back will hold up..only today to do then possibly saturday just to ease into it to see if I can work up until I have my surgery in a few weeks time.


----------



## AZ Jim

hollydolly said:


> Morning all, it's just after 5am here, just had my shower and now having my second cuppa tea before thinking about getting ready to face the working day. First day back after 10 days so gotta see how my back will hold up..only today to do then possibly saturday just to ease into it to see if I can work up until I have my surgery in a few weeks time.



I had lower back surgery years ago but I still have back problems. I am going to bed soon.  You have a good day Holly.


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks Jim..this next surgery will be my second, had the first one years ago and although it was ok for a couple of years the last few years it's got worse and worse..so I have to have it again *sigh*..

Sleep well!!


----------



## Kadee

We are in Whyalla about 350 km from home, going out for tea tonight with friends, ( 7 of us )  getting together for my birthday which was 10 days ago, but always better late than never we say, we will have a good time and a few laughs


----------



## Ameriscot

Hope your day goes well, Holly! 

As for me...coughed so much last night that hubby got up and slept in a spare room. Ack ack ack. I never take this long to get well!

Anyway, I was appointed trip planner for New England trip in Sept. and I think I've got agreement from the other 3.


----------



## rkunsaw

I've spent the past few days sucking up those dreaded sweetgum balls along with some leaves. The weather has been great but a cold front started thru last night so temps are plunging downward. I'll stay in today. I've got a new light fixture to put up in a bathroom.

You folks with bad backs, bad coughs, and other bad things, I'm hoping you get over them soon.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Yup. All's right with my world, and it will be even right-er tomorrow morning



:cool2:


----------



## Ameriscot

rkunsaw said:


> I've spent the past few days sucking up those dreaded sweetgum balls along with some leaves. The weather has been great but a cold front started thru last night so temps are plunging downward. I'll stay in today. I've got a new light fixture to put up in a bathroom.
> 
> You folks with bad backs, bad coughs, and other bad things, I'm hoping you get over them soon.



Thanks!


----------



## ronaldj

having survived the taxman yesterday today is one of those non days, bring in wood, wash clothes, sort some old stuff that grandson dug out of the attic and most likely get rid of a bunch...maybe a little reading and stuff.....but first coffee for it is 5 am and the dog needed to go out early so I am up and at 'em.....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Yup. It's morning and I have my coffee. I'm a happy camper

I flatly refuse to have a bad back, bad cough, bad cold, bad anything. Do you hear that, Universe? I refuse. I'm content to sympathise with those who do, though.

Not cold here yet. Temps supposed to go down all day long. Maybe or maybe not. The weatherliars never seem to really know.


----------



## QuickSilver

Got some sad news last night...  My husband's sister's husband... our BIL I guess is in a coma and  expected to survive hours to just a few days..  Very sad.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Got some sad news last night...  My husband's sister's husband... our BIL I guess is in a coma and  expected to survive hours to just a few days..  Very sad.



How sad!  So very sorry to hear this.  Thoughts with you and your husband's family, especially his sister. Hugs.


----------



## Vivjen

So sorry, QS..


----------



## QuickSilver

Thank you....  Just found out he passed during the night.  Hubby is on his way to his sister's side..


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Thank you....  Just found out he passed during the night.  Hubby is on his way to his sister's side..



So sorry.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> So sorry.



Thanks... He was very sick and bedridden for many years.. It's really not a huge shock... but it's always sad.


----------



## Vivjen

So right....always sad.
thoughts are with you..


----------



## Jackie22

Sorry for the loss in your family, QS.

It is a beautiful sun shinny day here, Bella goes to the groomer today.


----------



## Pappy

Sad for your loss, QS.
 Other half just told me she needs a couple new tops to wear. Guess I know where I'm going today. SHOPPING.....


----------



## QuickSilver

Dentist AGAIN this evening....  Hoping this will be the last fitting and the next time I will have my new teeth...   Geez....  I have been involved in this process since September.


----------



## Ameriscot

Pappy, I never, ever go clothes shopping with hubby (or anybody).  Wouldn't put them through the torture of my indecisiveness with buying clothing. 

I was supposed to go for a teeth cleaning this morning but it's really difficult to cough with the dentist's hand in your mouth.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Aw, QS. Yes, you're right about still being a sad thing. So sorry.

It's cold here and gonna get colder. So far, it's being hinted that we'll have rain/sNOw on Monday and Tuesday.

Off to work with me, now that I've had my coffee


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Grandson and wife are finding out the sex of our greatgrandbaby this morning. Now to see if they are going to share that info with the rest of us. My poor grandson married himself a doozy,I`m afraid. Weird just like her mother...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Well,they shared! Just got a text from him-it`s a boy!! Can`t tell you how relieved I am. His wife was a twin,sister died at birth. She and her mom are obsessed with her-mom even put her name in the heart on their bridal shower cake,along with grandson`s and his bride to be. Plans were to name a girl after her. I was worried for that baby. Sooooo relieved it`s a boy......


----------



## hollydolly

QS so sorry to hear your news, but of course it's still a great loss to your family I'm sure. 



Today it's cold and rainy here..I haven't been over the threshold except to go to empty the rubbish bin...My back is playing merry hell, and it's very frustrating to not be at work and still not be able to get out and about doing stuff.

The burns on my back that I mentioned before have now blistered and burst so the pain from them is not helping..why are burns so firkin painful???..I've been smearing ''very gently and awkwardly'' germolene on them or aloe vera gel every couple of hours  to try and take the stinging out and to prevent any infection from setting in...so hopefully this won't last too much longer.

Sorry if I've grossed anyone out!


----------



## Ameriscot

Ouch Holly. Burns are the worst! Hope they heal quickly.


----------



## Cookie

Holly, I'm sorry to hear your struggling with your back and your burn  sounds bad and from your picture, it looks big.  I wonder if your doctor might  have some suggestions if he/she has not already done so. Having limited mobility is bad enough without pain added  onto it. I hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks Both...I'm treating it myself for the moment, if it doesn't calm down within the next day or 2 I'll see the GP


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Poor Holly. How can you reach back far enough to put anything on the burns? I hurt for you

And Mrs. Robinson, thank heaven that they're going to have a boy...I hope the baby doesn't get saddled with a weird "masculinized" variation of the name of the twin who didn't survive.

Okay. Kids. If y'all haven't noticed, I've been MIA a lot in the past couple of weeks. Remember that S word? Stress? Nobody ever heard of stress when I was a kid; it's a recently discovered "disease". I've been stressed beyond imagination for a couple of months over my son's, shall we say, paucity of new clients/scarcity of work from current clients. He called just a few minutes ago--in the middle of the night--to tell me that he just got hired as a full-time, long-term contractor for a client he's been doing development work for from time to time over the past 10 years or so. Long-term translates to years.

He said he's just plain tired of the networking/schmoozing/grip-and-grin meetings required to get and maintain clients, not to mention the uncertainty of the income. He didn't mind, actually liked, doing it when he was in his 20s/30s/40s. Now he's 53 and just wants to work for a paycheck doing work that he likes and does well and let somebody else worry about the business end.

He'll probably keep his current clients and when anyone new contacts him, refer them to other developers that he knows.

I say _*woohoo! *_There's just one thing...he has this bright idea that he'll be making so much money (yes, a lot of money) that I should quit working and he'll share half his income with me. Yanno what? That's really, really generous but* I don't want to quit working. *I don't sit still very well. He insists that I'm working myself to death. I'd agree if I thought so, too, but I like being The Cleaning Fairy. I'm sort of making up for lost time, all the seemingly endless years that I spent "cube farming" in the corporate world when I could have been a cleaning fairy instead and doing something I really liked doing instead of doing what I was told or what was in the manual.

So. That's my news. It's 1:30 in the morning, and I'm going to bed. Stressless


----------



## Ameriscot

Nice to see you Georgia! Hope you can relax now!


----------



## Ameriscot

Agenda:  cough, cough, blow, cough, cough, blow, whine, whine, whine...... layful:


----------



## hollydolly

OH Georgia what fantastic news for you...yes I had noticed you weren't posting as much this last few months but I hadn't realised the reason...but as a person who has a lot of stress in her life I can truly empathise with you, and I'm cock-a-hoop that all the bad stuff seems to be falling from your shoulders now...and a huge congratulations to your son too...your news has really cheered me up.. :woohoo1:

Annie...this has got to stop soon hunny chile...stay positive.

Georgia the burns are across my lower back so it's not too difficult to put the Germolene on..except I have to use the lightest fairy touch to just dab it on because it would be waaaayyy too painful to rub on.  Hubs had a look last night when he got home from work and he says it's starting to look like it's healing now..it doesn't feel like it...but I'll take his word for it. Must admit it doesn't feel quite as  painful this morning as it has done the last week.

Damp and grey here this morning but I think I might drive over to the farm shop and stock up on some organic food..


----------



## Vivjen

Welcome back, Georgia.....and keep cleaning if you want to!
they will get better, Holly; so will your back..chin up!
i am painting......again!


----------



## Pappy

Ameriscot said:


> Agenda:  cough, cough, blow, cough, cough, blow, whine, whine, whine...... layful:



Would you like some cheese with that whine? :sentimental:  I am still coughing after three weeks of it and have talked to people that have had the same stuff going around for weeks. Feel better soon.


----------



## rkunsaw

I wish you sick people would quit posting until you're well. We've all heard that viruses can get on computers.


----------



## Pappy

OMG....rkunsaw is right.


----------



## Ken N Tx

rkunsaw said:


> I wish you sick people would quit posting until you're well. We've all heard that viruses can get on computers.



Also known as a bug....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

OMG! First it's the common cold, now it's computer viruses. Whatever shall we do? LOL!

I asked my son last night what he was going to buy with his first paycheck. Light bulbs. Yes. Light bulbs. For the past year he's been using his money to pay rent/utilities and buy groceries for himself and food for his kitty. Now he can buy light bulbs! I bet he was up half the night making a list

Holly and Ameriscot, I order you to get better. Gramma has spoken and NOBODY defies Gramma.

It's cold and sunny this morning. We may really get ice/sNOw Monday into Tuesday. Or not. Mother Nature isn't real good about telling the truth.


----------



## Jackie22

Very good news, Georgia, we never stop worrying about our children.
The sun is coming up over the trees, another beautiful day here....soon to change though...today is 'help my mom' day.


----------



## ClassicRockr

It's Valentine's Day! Time to "Party" and have fun!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Pappy said:


> Would you like some cheese with that whine? :sentimental:  I am still coughing after three weeks of it and have talked to people that have had the same stuff going around for weeks. Feel better soon.



Yes, please!  And a bottle of whisky...for medicinal purposes of course.  

I was still not totally over the last cold with bad cough when I caught another strain on the plane.  So I have not been totally cough-free for well over a month.  I've heard from others that it takes ages to get over this current strain. Our friends on the plane with us also have it, one is worse than me.


----------



## Ameriscot

Jackie22 said:


> Very good news, Georgia, we never stop worrying about our children.
> The sun is coming up over the trees, another beautiful day here....soon to change though...today is 'help my mom' day.



Nope, we never stop worrying about our children no matter how old they get!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

And as they get older, they never stop worrying about us..."What are we going to do about Mom/Dad?" How do I know this? I remember worrying about Mom/Dad.

BTW, Happy Valentine's Day, kids. Bring on the chocolate!


----------



## ClassicRockr

Don't want to get a controversy started about the Senior Flu shot here, but........our flu shots sure are working for us! Actually, I got both a Senior Flu and a Pneumonia one this year. If we start getting a little cough or congestion, we will take a otc cold med once and it's gone. I don't like getting shots, but I sure will for this. Have had a serious flu that turned into a spot of pneumonia on my one lung. Thru antibiotics, got rid of that. The year I got that, I didn't get a flu shot.


----------



## Ameriscot

ClassicRockr said:


> Don't want to get a controversy started about the Senior Flu shot here, but........our flu shots sure are working for us! Actually, I got both a Senior Flu and a Pneumonia one this year. If we start getting a little cough or congestion, we will take a otc cold med once and it's gone. I don't like getting shots, but I sure will for this. Have had a serious flu that turned into a spot of pneumonia on my one lung. Thru antibiotics, got rid of that. The year I got that, I didn't get a flu shot.



I don't know if what I have or had before was/is flu.  No fever.  No muscle aches.  And I did get flu jab in November before our trip.  Apparently it was only 3% effective in the UK this winter.


----------



## hollydolly

Not long got back from the Farm shop..it's about a 30 mile round trip but it's such a good farm shop it's worth going the extra miles rather than using a local one. Spent way too much money as usual;  but got some wonderful cheeses including Black pepper chowder ,  Fig and date Olive oils and vinegars,   fruit , (gorgeous ripe  figs and some  purple cabbage)  organic  meat and fish...and some organic chocolate cake and sweets...yuummmy.... well it is Valentines day so feeling a little guilty before he left for work hubs pushed a tenner in my hand and said ''buy yourself sumthin''...so I got the chocolate..


----------



## Kath

Since it is supposed to snow today, I won't be able to go spend Valentine's Day with hubby in hospice.  I did send him some flowers and I bought him a stuffed dog that looks a lot like our dog, Suki.  I'll take him the stuffed dog when I next see him.  When I talked to him on the phone last night, he said they weighed him yesterday and he weighs 140 lbs. - he used to weigh 210 lbs. when healthier.  When friends see him at visiting time, they barely recognize him.  

A couple of hours ago, I gassed up the car which probably was unnecessary as with snow coming I don't drive unless it's a dire emergency.


----------



## hollydolly

OH Kath..so sorry to hear your hubby is soo poorly and also  lost so much weight and you won't be able to spend Valentines day with him like you'd wish, but it's sensible for you not to go out in the snow. I do hope you get to see him as soon as you can, and spend some precious time together , at least you can keep in touch by phone for now..not ideal but at least something better than nothing at all..


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath, hope you got to speak to your husband and sorry you couldn't visit.

Coughed a lot less last night. Husband is much better but not 100%. He's going to mass this morning for the first time since Nov. 

I've mainly only been keeping the kitchen clean and doing laundry, so I'm going to do some housework while he's at church.


----------



## ronaldj

being it'  minis 15 right now I will be spending the day trying to keep this old house warm....adding wood to the fire and reading a good book....


----------



## Raven

Kath, I hope the snow is over in your area and you get to visit your hubby soon.

We are having another storm day so will be inside all day and staying warm.
There is a lot of snow on the ground and it's snowing now so it will be hard to find space 
to pile more.  
I do like the four seasons but winter seems to last longer than spring, summer and fall.
One good point about the cold winter is there are no bugs to aggravate us.


----------



## QuickSilver

Dinner with the kids and grandkids

One plus side to winter..  The clothing...  I love winter clothing... warm sweaters and coats... they cover up many more sins than summer clothes.. and I agree about that "bug" thing..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good cold morning! It's only 20F here, unusually cold for us, and not supposed to even reach 40F today. National weather service says no accumulation of sNOw tomorrow and less than a half inch of ice. Local TV says 2" of sNOw and ice. Some area schools have a scheduled school holiday for Presidents' Day and the ones that don't have already cancelled classes. I hope this turns out to be yet another non-event.

Y'all will be glad to hear that I not only cleaned up my hovel yesterday (at least 15 grueling minutes of back-breaking labor) but remembered to dust, too. Yay me?

Ameriscot, sounds like your whiskey for medicinal purposes is just the ticket

Kath, has the weather stopped being a nuisance long enough for you to visit your husband today? I could try waving my magic wand, but I don't know if it has long-distance powers.


----------



## Jackie22

It is still warm here, but not for long, everyone stay warm.

Today, I have two movies to watch.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

The good news just keeps coming. Son just called to tell me that he starts working tomorrow morning already! I figured he'd start March 1, but it sounds as though they're just tired of the work not getting done while having to babysit one inept contractor after another. So far they've been through three in three months. They are probably relieved that they've got a known quantity now and they won't have to hover over him, and are anxious to get their various "shows" back on the road. 

This means a paycheck sooner. Light bulbs sooner


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> The good news just keeps coming. Son just called to tell me that he starts working tomorrow morning already! I figured he'd start March 1, but it sounds as though they're just tired of the work not getting done while having to babysit one inept contractor after another. So far they've been through three in three months. They are probably relieved that they've got a known quantity now and they won't have to hover over him, and are anxious to get their various "shows" back on the road.
> 
> This means a paycheck sooner. Light bulbs sooner



Great news!


----------



## Kath

Georgia...very good news!

I just dragged the trash cans down to the curb for the trash guys to pick up.  The big problem is that it snowed so much last night that it's hard to figure out where the curb is!


----------



## Ameriscot

Not wanting to spread my cooties/virus/lurgy around the gym, I'm staying home again.  But I will be cleaning the bathrooms, doing at least a partial dumbbells routine, but not doing any cardio, and might start on sorting out husband's massive collection of tshirts as I can't fit them all in the drawers and he won't get rid of the raggedy ones.   And bought even more of them in Thailand!


----------



## ronaldj

it's Presidents day and neighbor/grandchildren will be over for pancakes...than a six hour shift at the Hardware....while mostly trying to stay warm...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

After days' long hype about the horrible awful terrible ice/sNOw storm we're supposed to have today? Nothing. It's not even raining yet. All the schools, state, county and local offices are closed and a state of emergency has been declared. The weather forecasters sound positively disappointed. Chihuahua. The temp was supposed to be down into the teens/low 20s this morning. It's 34.

Since everything got closed in anticipation of the Storm of the Century, there will be three adults and two very large dogs at home at my client's house today. It will be interesting to clean over, under, around and through all of them!

Y'all have a swell day.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> After days' long hype about the horrible awful terrible ice/sNOw storm we're supposed to have today? Nothing. It's not even raining yet. All the schools, state, county and local offices are closed and a state of emergency has been declared. The weather forecasters sound positively disappointed. Chihuahua. The temp was supposed to be down into the teens/low 20s this morning. It's 34.
> 
> Since everything got closed in anticipation of the Storm of the Century, there will be three adults and two very large dogs at home at my client's house today. It will be interesting to clean over, under, around and through all of them!
> 
> Y'all have a swell day.



When I'm 100% healthy I plan on doing my 'super-clean' one room at a time.  Are you free for about a month?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Sure. In the spring when the weather is warm But there's just one teeny tiny problem. I only fly on my broom these days and let my passport expire long ago. I wonder if radar detects old cleaning fairies on brooms...


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Sure. In the spring when the weather is warm But there's just one teeny tiny problem. I only fly on my broom these days and let my passport expire long ago. I wonder if radar detects old cleaning fairies on brooms...



Naw, they won't detect you.  Just bundle up warm.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Okay, then. When I finish at your place, if there's anybody else sort of in the "neighborhood" I can zip on over there, too. Any takers? Can also make stops in the US on the way home. LOL


----------



## Jackie22

Morning all........I've seen 3 coyotes this morning, Bella is on high alert.

The bad weather has not materialized here either, Georgia, not yet anyway.

My friend and I are planning a road trip to Florida, she'll be over later today.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Okay, then. When I finish at your place, if there's anybody else sort of in the "neighborhood" I can zip on over there, too. Any takers? Can also make stops in the US on the way home. LOL



I think the closest on here to me is someone in Fife which is the other side of Scotland.  But if your broom is fast....


----------



## Ameriscot

Jackie22 said:


> Morning all........I've seen 3 coyotes this morning, Bella is on high alert.
> 
> The bad weather has not materialized here either, Georgia, not yet anyway.
> 
> My friend and I are planning a road trip to Florida, she'll be over later today.



Road trip sounds good!


----------



## Kath

I forgot that today was a holiday so some of the errands I planned to do had to be postponed. :shrug:  So I'm trying out a slow-cooker recipe that a friend recommended - hope it comes out as good as hers did.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Schools closed again today. Ice north of us but nothing here. Grrrr. I have to work around the mom and two boys today. Ugh!


----------



## Ameriscot

I've done partial upper and lower body strength routines (3 sets instead of 4) at home.  Gym tomorrow.  I will finish re-organising hubby's clothes in his dresser - overflow goes into guest room dresser.  Trying to get him to get rid of the clothes in his closet that he doesn't wear.  I will lose that battle.


----------



## rkunsaw

Going to town later today. Going to Walmart, Atwoods and Edward Jones.


----------



## jujube

Get the boyfriend packed up to head north (well, "south" north) to get his mom's house ready to put up for sale.  We finally convinced her to go live with the other brother.


----------



## Vivjen

Sat in the garden reading Wolf Hall in the sunshine.....unbelievable!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Today's house wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be. That was a relief.

It's cold and windy. That groundhog had no idea what he was doing because spring wasn't right around the corner. Groundhog Day was 15 days ago and it isn't spring yet.


----------



## Kadee

Busy drying peaches in the sun, nice weather forecast for mid 30's all week so should be good for drying the fruit 
.


----------



## hollydolly

they look delicious kadee ...yummmy..


It's 6.20am here and I'm just getting ready for work..sat here with a frozen pack against my back cuz it's killin' me ..keep all your collective fingers crossed I can get through the next 11 hours please...


----------



## Vivjen

Fingers and toes crossed, Holly; I am going outside to get some Vitamin D


----------



## ronaldj

easy morning than a Board Of Review class this afternoon...still snowy and cold here in the thunb


----------



## rkunsaw

Still cold here. I finally got my $5,000 tooth installed yesterday. No plans 'til it warms up.


----------



## Ameriscot

Finally back to the gym this morning.  Not as intense a workout as I normally do, but pretty good.  I expect to be back to normal next week.  Knock on wood!

Very disappointed to see that our towns Hallmark shop has closed.  I always buy my cards there.    Not much variety of cards in our supermarket so I'll have to get them in Glasgow whenever we go and plan ahead. 

Drizzly but mild here, in fact I got too warm in my raincoat.


----------



## Ameriscot

rkunsaw said:


> Still cold here. I finally got my $5,000 tooth installed yesterday. No plans 'til it warms up.



Yikes!  Is it made of diamonds?!


----------



## rkunsaw

Ameriscot said:


> Yikes!  Is it made of diamonds?!



Not even gold. I think the dentist needed a new car. :sosad: I'm glad I only needed one tooth.


----------



## Ameriscot

rkunsaw said:


> Not even gold. I think the dentist needed a new car. :sosad: I'm glad I only needed one tooth.



OMG!  Too much!  I always said I paid for my dentist's Mercedes when I was getting crowns on all my molars in the 1990's.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ark, I often tell people I work to support my mechanic and my dentist!

Still cold here, but it's winter. It will warm up. I think!


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> they look delicious kadee ...yummmy..
> 
> 
> It's 6.20am here and I'm just getting ready for work..sat here with a frozen pack against my back cuz it's killin' me ..keep all your collective fingers crossed I can get through the next 11 hours please...



Sorry about your back!  Hope you can make it through the day without too much suffering.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ark, I often tell people I work to support my mechanic and my dentist!
> 
> Still cold here, but it's winter. It will warm up. I think!



I'm really grateful I've got an NHS dentist here!  Private ones cost much more but aren't necessarily better.  Haven't needed any big work done here as I got all my crowns in TN.  But a very thorough cleaning and check up is £10.  Going tomorrow.


----------



## rkunsaw

I could have got a tooth much, much cheaper but I went for the implant. I hate the thought of having a removable tooth.


----------



## Ameriscot

rkunsaw said:


> I could have got a tooth much, much cheaper but I went for the implant. I hate the thought of having a removable tooth.



I can understand that.  I'd do the same.  I have two gold crowns one of which was free because I went to a dental school for it and I was chosen as my senior dentist's final practical exam.

All the fillings I had as a kid started to crumble in my 40's.  Seems to be common that fillings from the 1950's/60's become porous as we age.  I had a big fear of having to get dentures so got my teeth all fixed and have taken excellent care of them since.


----------



## Kath

It snowed again last night and is supposed to do the same tonight.  Whoopee.  :winter1:

Rkunsaw, sorry about the dent in your wallet from the tooth thing.  Can you at least write off the mileage to/from the dentist?  Is this w/o sanctioned by the IRS?  Maybe you can tell that I just finished the taxes.  Btw, how do you like Edward Jones?  I'm considering switching brokers and there's an E. Jones in our town which would be really convenient to get to.

Vivjen....you actually have Vitamin D in your air?  That's great!  There's so little sun here lately which is why I have to take 10,000 units of D by mouth every day.  Rather have real sun!


----------



## hollydolly

Ameriscot said:


> Sorry about your back!  Hope you can make it through the day without too much suffering.



Thanks Annie, it must have been your best wishes that got me through 11 hours of hard work.. that, PK's .and my team who for once all pulled together and really were there for me when I needed them to be today...so Gold stars for all of them.

Got home about and hour ago, and sat having dinner with yet another frozen pack on my back..but no work tomorrow so I'll have some time to rest it 

I'm just going to reward myself with some Belgian dark chocolate Tiffin...well a girl has to do what a girl has to do....... LOL


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Thanks Annie, it must have been your best wishes that got me through 11 hours of hard work.. that, PK's .and my team who for once all pulled together and really were there for me when I needed them to be today...so Gold stars for all of them.
> 
> Got home about and hour ago, and sat having dinner with yet another frozen pack on my back..but no work tomorrow so I'll have some time to rest it
> 
> I'm just going to reward myself with some Belgian dark chocolate Tiffin...well a girl has to do what a girl has to do....... LOL



Chocolate can cure anything!  Glad you made it through the day.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Holly, so glad to hear that you made it through the day. And glad that you're off tomorrow. *But extremely happy that you have chocolate!

*We've had sNOw flurries all day today. Huh? Nobody predicted so much as a flake. It's very dry and windy so there's no accumulation, but still...this is Georgia, yanno?


----------



## AprilT

On my agenda for the rest of the day is the stop putting my foot in my mouth, I'm not sure it's going to be fully achievable, but, it's my goal.


----------



## Cookie

Drat! snowing here now - I hope it's only a few flurries.
Holly, looks like you survived the day with flying colors - :chocolate:


----------



## Vivjen

Why worry, April....I would never talk to anyone if I promised myself that!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Vivjen said:


> Why worry, April....I would never talk to anyone if I promised myself that!



I'm so glad to know that I'm not the only one!


----------



## Pappy

Ended up at our local Bon Worth ladies store. Wife was shopping for some new outfits for upcoming trip. Took my IPad, found a chair and read while she shopped to her hearts content. Stopped at local Dunkin Donut shop for coffee and that's my day folks.


----------



## Cookie

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I'm so glad to know that I'm not the only one!



April, I was born with my foot in my mouth.  As a kid I could make a room full of relatives go quiet after one of my tactless comments.  After they were gone, my mom would ask me, "why did you say that?" but I never could figure out what she meant.


----------



## AprilT

Cookie said:


> April, I was born with my foot in my mouth.  As a kid I could make a room full of relatives go quiet after one of my tactless comments.  After they were gone, my mom would ask me, "why did you say that?" but I never could figure out what she meant.



LOL!  I only seem to have this quality when on line, very tactful in person, unless someone says something that really calls for me to bioch slap them with my words, they have to truly be getting under my skin at that point.  But online, I seem to lack a filter at times and I really hate when I hurt someone's feelings unintentionally.  But, guess that's the price one pays for interacting with so many varied personalities on the net who deserve the AprilT factor at times.  :laugh:  Can't believe I said that with a straight face and I know it was straight because I have a mirror on my desk for when I want to blow kisses at myself.


----------



## Kath

April - please don't worry too much about things you say because I think many folks, including me, share "spastic keyboard syndrome."  Actually, you seem to be very smart with quite a sense of humor.  All we can really do on the internet is the best we are able to do...after that it's a c**p shoot.  I just looked on the Weather Channel and I saw that Florida will be 45 degrees tomorrow which I guess is pretty drafty for FL.  Here in PA we are expecting 7 degrees in the a.m. with snow later in the day - not fun!


----------



## AprilT

Thanks, Kath, Cookie, Vivjen, I will put those thoughts to rest.  Now off to irk people far and wide.  :bananalama:


----------



## AprilT

Kath said:


> I just looked on the Weather Channel and I saw that Florida will be 45 degrees tomorrow which I guess is pretty drafty for FL.  Here in PA we are expecting 7 degrees in the a.m. with snow later in the day - not fun!



Oh and yes, the temps here have dropped quite a bit, it's presently 54 degrees, says 422 for overnight, 52 for morning, but, as soon as I though on my merino wool and a jacket with scarf and walk outside it will register 72 degrees like it did a couple of days ago and people outside looked at me as if I were a lunatic, as often happens when I listen to the weather reports around here about how freezing cold it is outside.  So far only once have I been dressed appropriately for a day of cold weather this year, every other time, I had to peel off all my extra garments it was so warm out by the time I walked outside.  It drives me nuts and causes people to get lots of sick days trying keep up with the changing temps from one hour to the next.


----------



## Kath

April - I hope your temps for tomorrow are bearable and I also hope you don't get a bunch of ice all over the streets.  Right now it's 14 degrees and the wind is blowing and sounds like a freight train.  Do you know where Piedmont Avenue is in downtown Atlanta?  That's the street where I used to work and used to catch MARTA at Peachtree Center.  I miss my friends and co-workers from back then!


----------



## Catraoine

Well my husband just left for a trip and won't be back until Monday , so I plan to do some baking with my music turned up full blast. I have some recorded shows I want to watch and I am going to have beans on toast for my dinner. I am such a rebel!!


----------



## AprilT

It doesn't really get cold enough for a real frost in this part of Florida, more like deep chill for a very short while and it's usually over by the next day.  As far as Atlanta, I've only been to the area once to visit a cousin back around 2004.  Most of what I know and have seen of the area, comes from watching it on tv every week on The Walking Dead.  On my visit, I did breeze through the downtown area.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> On my agenda for the rest of the day is the stop putting my foot in my mouth, I'm not sure it's going to be fully achievable, but, it's my goal.



My foot is often in my mouth! Really wish it tasted better!


----------



## Ameriscot

Catraoine said:


> Well my husband just left for a trip and won't be back until Monday , so I plan to do some baking with my music turned up full blast. I have some recorded shows I want to watch and I am going to have beans on toast for my dinner. I am such a rebel!!



Haha! You sound like me. When mine is away for a couple of days I play music he hates and watch programmes he doesn't like. Sometimes I go all out and have a cheeseburger!


----------



## Ameriscot

Busy morning. Getting my teeth cleaned but still cough sometimes so will have to signal if the need arises. Then haircut. Then big grocery shopping.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Just had two tons of hardwood logs delivered.  Have to get them stacked up neatly.  That should help with the weight loss


----------



## hollydolly

Mornin' all...

Glorious start to the day here. very sunny..but forecast is for some rain this afternoon.. No work for me now for a few days.

Not made my mind up yet about what to do with the day yet..good luck at the dentist AS.. My appointment isn't until the 10th of March for my regular check up.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Spastic keyboard syndrome! LOL  That's a good one, Kath. I've suffered from it myself from time to time...to time to time to time

It's 17F here, and they're carrying on about it like it's -17F. Gimme a break!

I'm working in the neighborhood today, which is nice; I only have to go two blocks.

My daughter has elected me to make dinner tonight. Manicotti. How many of you should I expect at table?


----------



## hollydolly

Manicotti?...never heard of it..but if someone else is doing the cooking I'll be there..count me in georgia.. 

off to google manicotti


----------



## QuickSilver

I'm having my Vitamin D3 level drawn today...  I was very deficient and the doc increased my dosage to 5000 units a day.  SOOOO...  Hopefully my level is sufficient.


----------



## QuickSilver

hollydolly said:


> Manicotti?...never heard of it..but if someone else is doing the cooking I'll be there..count me in georgia..
> 
> off to google manicotti



Just a big noodle tube stuffed with something...  Usually ricotta cheese and spinach... OR sometimes meat.


----------



## hollydolly

Well I'm not a lover of tomato sauce, but I do like Pasta and cheese so I'm still going...  I do hope your levels of Vitamin D3 are up to a decent standard...how does someone  get deficient in Vit D3?


----------



## Bullie76

QuickSilver said:


> Just a big noodle tube stuffed with something...  Usually ricotta cheese and spinach... OR sometimes meat.



Looks good. I would want a little meat in it though.

I'm headed to my condo in Orange Beach, AL today. Suppose to warm up some over the next few days.  Looks like mid 50's next week. Warm enough to get out and ride my bike. I need the exercise.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Sorry, no meat. Just ricotta and spinach in marinara, topped with mozzarella and baked. Salad. Maybe garlic bread. 7 pm.


----------



## QuickSilver

hollydolly said:


> Well I'm not a lover of tomato sauce, but I do like Pasta and cheese so I'm still going...  I do hope your levels of Vitamin D3 are up to a decent standard...how does someone  get deficient in Vit D3?



I think that people living in northern climates are more susceptible to this as they do not receive as much sun... we manufacture vitamin D from sunlight..  It's very important for calcium absorption into bones as well as maintaining appropriate blood levels of calcium and phosphorus.


----------



## Ameriscot

We make our Ugandan daughter take vitamin D pills while she is working in Scotland (not overly sunny!) because she is very dark skinned making it harder to absorb from the sun. 

My dental appointment was only for a checkup apparently although I thought it was cleaning as well.  Actually that was okay because I started coughing as soon as I got there.  Did xrays of all my crowns to make sure there was no decay around the outside of them.  Dentist said I'm taking very good care of them.  Have to go back in March for a good scraping and cleaning because I have lots of tea and coffee stains on my lower crooked teeth. They were going to give me an appointment next week on my birthday, but declined.  No scraping on my birthday.  Besides, husband has booked a hotel in Glasgow the night and we'll be heading into the city in the morning. 

Happy with my haircut that I got afterwards.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Seeing my VA doctor (consultation about lab work done last week) for, most likely, the last time. Will be going completely with my Medicare A & B, Florida Blue (Supplement) and Humana Rx Plan. Looks like I will end up with the same doctor my wife has. My rotator cuff surgery happens next week and I will depend on Medicare, Florida Blue and Humana to pay for it. I was told by the surgeons office that most likely, between Medicare and Florida Blue, I won't have anything to pay. But, I haven't paid my $147 Medicare deductible yet, so we will (should) get billed for that amount.

Anyway, about 6 weeks in a sling and sleeping in my recliner. Found out, from my last rotator cuff surgery, sleeping in a bed simply doesn't work. At least the recliner is right next to our bedroom door, in case I need my wife for something. She will be with me the day of surgery and is taking a week and a half vacation after the surgery to help me. Good part, my dominate hand/arm/shoulder is the right one and the surgery will be on the left one. After the surgery, PT, PT and more PT........twice a week at a Center and at home.


----------



## Ameriscot

ClassicRockr said:


> Seeing my VA doctor (consultation about lab work done last week) for, most likely, the last time. Will be going completely with my Medicare A & B, Florida Blue (Supplement) and Humana Rx Plan. Looks like I will end up with the same doctor my wife has. My rotator cuff surgery happens next week and I will depend on Medicare, Florida Blue and Humana to pay for it. I was told by the surgeons office that most likely, between Medicare and Florida Blue, I won't have anything to pay. But, I haven't paid my $147 Medicare deductible yet, so we will (should) get billed for that amount.
> 
> Anyway, about 6 weeks in a sling and sleeping in my recliner. Found out, from my last rotator cuff surgery, sleeping in a bed simply doesn't work. At least the recliner is right next to our bedroom door, in case I need my wife for something. She will be with me the day of surgery and is taking a week and a half vacation after the surgery to help me. Good part, my dominate hand/arm/shoulder is the right one and the surgery will be on the left one. After the surgery, PT, PT and more PT........twice a week at a Center and at home.



Good luck with that!  I've never had surgery on my rotator cuff but have injured it several times, once it was bad enough to need PT for months.  I do a couple of strength exercises now that target the rotator cuff area and only get occasional twinges now.


----------



## Ameriscot

Oh, thought I'd mention the cost of my checkup and xrays at the dentist this morning.  £4. About $6.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Surgery is a requirement for a full-tear in a tendon. Both of my rotator cuff surgeries were due to full-tears in the shoulder. Physical Therapy will not fix a full tear. I found that out the hard way by trying PT with the shoulder I'm having surgery on and the PT didn't work at all. Actually, a person can get a partial tear just by reaching behind them into the back seat of their vehicle. 



Ameriscot said:


> Good luck with that!  I've never had surgery on my rotator cuff but have injured it several times, once it was bad enough to need PT for months.  I do a couple of strength exercises now that target the rotator cuff area and only get occasional twinges now.


----------



## Ameriscot

ClassicRockr said:


> Surgery is a requirement for a full-tear in a tendon. Both of my rotator cuff surgeries were due to full-tears in the shoulder. Physical Therapy will not fix a full tear. I found that out the hard way by trying PT with the shoulder I'm having surgery on and the PT didn't work at all. Actually, a person can get a partial tear just by reaching behind them into the back seat of their vehicle.



Ouch!  I hurt mine once by reaching above my head to take down some heavy boxes.  And when it hurts now it's repetitions using the mouse for too long and too often.  Thankfully I've never torn it.


----------



## Jackie22

I used to do computer drafting, working a 16 button cursor 8 hours a day was constantly playing havoc with my wrist and shoulder, had to get many shots to shoulder. 

.....today I'm rearranging clothes in closets.


----------



## Kath

My rotator cuff tear was initially fixed with PT and the current tear will probably be treated with PT too.  I also get PT for my back and hips so sometimes I feel like I might as well move to the PT facility.  My first tear came about 20 years ago when I helped hubby build a stone fence; since then I've wrecked the same (left) shoulder quite a few times - usually by lifting things that are too heavy.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> My foot is often in my mouth! Really wish it tasted better!



Ha, ha, ha, Now that you put it that way, I'm thinking of sprinkling some chocolate sauce on my feet now.



QuickSilver said:


> I'm having my Vitamin D3 level drawn today...  I was very deficient and the doc increased my dosage to 5000 units a day.  SOOOO...  Hopefully my level is sufficient.



Something I live with on a regular basis, best wishes on your next testing, I have to get these test every few months



Ameriscot said:


> We make our Ugandan daughter take vitamin D pills while she is working in Scotland (not overly sunny!) because she is very dark skinned making it harder to absorb from the sun.
> 
> My dental appointment was only for a checkup apparently although I thought it was cleaning as well.  Actually that was okay because I started coughing as soon as I got there.  Did xrays of all my crowns to make sure there was no decay around the outside of them.  Dentist said I'm taking very good care of them.  Have to go back in March for a good scraping and cleaning because I have lots of tea and coffee stains on my lower crooked teeth. They were going to give me an appointment next week on my birthday, but declined.  No scraping on my birthday.  Besides, husband has booked a hotel in Glasgow the night and we'll be heading into the city in the morning.
> 
> Happy with my haircut that I got afterwards.



Ameriscot, I often test deficient and have to be placed on prescription strength doses to raise it to normal and then afterwards I  just have to take a regular dose on a daily basis and I live in sunny Fl.  For some darker complexions D-vitamin deficiency is a regular issue no matter where we live, I also have the issue with iron as well have had the iron issue since childhood.


----------



## Vivjen

I am off out for an Indian meal tonight; lots of putting my foot in it opportunities.....


----------



## drifter

I wake up, make my way to the office and turn on the computer. I usually play my harmonica, or several of them, for twenty or thirty minutes, quietly behind closed doors, to stretch my lungs and strengthen my diaphragm. Then start hunting something for breakfast. But you guys have made me hungry, so I'm going shopping, grocery shopping.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Ameriscot, I often test deficient and have to be placed on prescription strength doses to raise it to normal and then afterwards I  just have to take a regular dose on a daily basis and I live in sunny Fl.  For some darker complexions D-vitamin deficiency is a regular issue no matter where we live, I also have the issue with iron as well have had the iron issue since childhood.



Normally that's true, however, in Uganda which is on the equator and has very strong, constant sunshine it's not an issue.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Normally that's true, however, in Uganda which is on the equator and has very strong, constant sunshine it's not an issue.



As I said for some, probably more so on this side and more often in the US.


----------



## hollydolly

QuickSilver said:


> I think that people living in northern climates are more susceptible to this as they do not receive as much sun... we manufacture vitamin D from sunlight..  It's very important for calcium absorption into bones as well as maintaining appropriate blood levels of calcium and phosphorus.



Oh yes living in the Northern hemisphere I've always known how important it is to get our quota of Vitamin D.. but I'd not heard specifically of a deficiency of VIT D*3* I was just curious as to whether there was another reason for the cause..


----------



## QuickSilver

Well...  I'm very fair.. Live in Chicago and have a deficiency.. Of course I had my last blood draw in March of last year so just as we were coming out of a long winter.  I don't know what my level are in the summer..  Perhaps higher.  But I am not a sun worshiper anyway.. I stopped that 20 years ago..  So I don't intentionally sunbathe.  Not good for wrinkles...but wonderful for Melanoma.


----------



## QuickSilver

hollydolly said:


> Oh yes living in the Northern hemisphere I've always known how important it is to get our quota of Vitamin D.. but I'd not heard specifically of a deficiency of VIT D*3* I was just curious as to whether there was another reason for the cause..



From Web MD

[h=3]Causes of Vitamin D Deficiency[/h]Vitamin D deficiency can occur for a number of reasons:
*You don't consume the recommended levels of the vitamin over time*. This is likely if you follow a strict vegan diet, because most of the natural sources are animal-based, including fish and fish oils, egg yolks, cheese, fortified milk, and beef liver.
*Your exposure to sunlight is limited.* Because the body makes vitamin D when your skin is exposed to sunlight, you may be at risk of deficiency if you are homebound, live in northern latitudes, wear long robes or head coverings for religious reasons, or have an occupation that prevents sun exposure.
*You have dark skin.* The pigment melanin reduces the skin's ability to make vitamin D in response to sunlight exposure. Some studies show that older adults with darker skin are at high risk of vitamin D deficiency.


----------



## hollydolly

I'm the same as you as you can see by my Avi..very fair..but I love the sun and spend as much time in it as possible..here in the Uk that's not a huge lot of course...but regardless of the season I wear factor 15 every day as a moisturiser, and in the summer I spend 15 or 20 minutes out in the sun  daily with no protection on to get my allotted Vit D for the day..then plaster on the Factor...


----------



## AprilT

QuickSilver said:


> Well...  I'm very fair.. Live in Chicago and have a deficiency.. Of course I had my last blood draw in March of last year so just as we were coming out of a long winter.  I don't know what my level are in the summer..  Perhaps higher.  But I am not a sun worshiper anyway.. I stopped that 20 years ago..  So I don't intentionally sunbathe.  Not good for wrinkles...but wonderful for Melanoma.




There's no one reason why people are deficient, just some groups are more susceptible by rate of skin tone....Often a well known fact among people who work in the health industry.

http://www.cdc.gov/nutritionreport/pdf/Second Nutrition Report Vitamin D Factsheet.pdf

http://www.healthline.com/health/vitamin-d-deficiency#3

http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/VitaminD-HealthProfessional/#h5


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> As I said for some, probably more so on this side and more often in the US.



And most definitely in the UK. We don't see the sun nearly enough!


----------



## hollydolly

especially in Scotland and Ireland  Annie...

Here in the East of England we get the most sun of the whole UK...but I want more..


----------



## QuickSilver

AprilT said:


> There's no one reason why people are deficient, just some groups are more susceptible by rate of skin tone....Often a well known fact among people who work in the health industry.
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/nutritionreport/pdf/Second Nutrition Report Vitamin D Factsheet.pdf
> 
> http://www.healthline.com/health/vitamin-d-deficiency#3
> 
> http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/VitaminD-HealthProfessional/#h5



Oh well... that's why I don't know then...  'cuse me?


----------



## AprilT

.......


----------



## Cookie

I take a D3 supplements every day. It helps me feel better, as it's also good for the mood.  I also take a multi-vitamin which contains iron.  

We have sun today, but its very very cold and who in their right mind would want to sit out there. I wish there was a vitamin I could take that would give me the feeling of being on a tropical beach with a nice breeze blowing and hearing the surf and feeling the waves on my feet.


----------



## Ameriscot

I'm very fair but haven't intentionally tried to get a tan since my 20's.  I burn easily but managed to live on the equator for two years without getting burned once.  Didn't get burned in Thailand but did slowly get some colour while there.  I always used sunscreen at least until very late afternoon.


----------



## Cookie

I must say we do look a lot better with suntans.  Too bad it's so risky nowadays. 

Our summers can get pretty hot here and we have a swimming pool in the back, which I don't use much anymore because I hate sitting in the scorching hot sun. I'm fair but I do tan fast.  I sunscreen though, so I spend only a very short time in the sun in the morning or late afternoon.  I  sure miss the old days when I used to lay around on the beaches of B.C.


----------



## AprilT

Even I use sunscreen in this hot Florida sun when I'm at the beach plus I take a beach tent, I burn and peel, sometimes, not like fair skin, but still it has happened to me.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> I must say we do look a lot better with suntans.  Too bad it's so risky nowadays.
> 
> Our summers can get pretty hot here and we have a swimming pool in the back, which I don't use much anymore because I hate sitting in the scorching hot sun. I'm fair but I do tan fast.  I sunscreen though, so I spend only a very short time in the sun in the morning or late afternoon.  I  sure miss the old days when I used to lay around on the beaches of B.C.



Even without the risk of skin cancer, it turns the skin into that of an alligator.  I've seen women who've tanned all their lives and they look monstrous.  I used to think dark tans looked good but what I see now is future alligator skin.  Light colour that you get slowly is fine.  

I thought it was funny in Thailand that in the shops they sold lightening creme for skin as the Thais try to look lighter.  And they are surrounded by tourists most of whom are trying to get darker - especially the French and Germans.


----------



## Cookie

I think there is some debate about whether sunscreens really do help, but I don't like them because of the chemicals.

My wrinkly friends always tell me I have nice skin because I don't go out in the sun and I hardly do hang out in the sun, but my skin is just normal looking to me, and I don't smoke, so that helps.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> I think there is some debate about whether sunscreens really do help, but I don't like them because of the chemicals.



Of course they help.  But they must be the ones that block both types of UV rays.  I'll take chemicals over serious sunburn, or of never going anywhere sunny.


----------



## Cookie

Well, if I got a chance to visit Hawaii, I wouldn't hesitate to be in the sun -- and even wear sunscreen if I had to, for a little while.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> I'm very fair but haven't intentionally tried to get a tan since my 20's.  I burn easily but managed to live on the equator for two years without getting burned once.  Didn't get burned in Thailand but did slowly get some colour while there.  I always used sunscreen at least until very late afternoon.



I'm fair, but I do tan pretty nicely... so that was always the temptation for me... to get nice and dark.... because I can..  However, like you I have not intentionallsat out for that purpose in 20 years...  But.. all it takes is one bad blistering burn to set the wheels in motion for cancer.  I've had lots of those in my youth.


----------



## AprilT

Cookie, I too would love to sun in Hawaii on their beaches.  I'd still bring my beach tent though.


----------



## Cookie

I would bring a big wide beach hat and umbrella and some mai tai.


----------



## AprilT

Cookie said:


> I would bring a big wide beach hat and umbrella and some mai tai.




.:cheers:


----------



## Kath

Most of my life I hardly ever spent time sunning on the beach or whatever - mostly because of school, work, and other responsibilities.  When my kids were young, we'd go for a week or so to one of the Atlantic coast beaches but because I'm 3/4 English and 1/4 Irish, I used lots of lotion and sat under an umbrella a lot.  In my mid-forties, a friend of mine cajoled me into going with her to the tanning salon.  So I went along but felt kind of nervous at each visit.  After 5 or 6 visits I stopped going.  Some months later I found a small red spot on the front of my thigh so I went to the dermatologist and he diagnosed squamous cell carcinoma.  Immediately had it removed but that ended any sun-bathing either on beach or in machine - scared me to bits!


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> I would bring a big wide beach hat and umbrella and some mai tai.



Exactly.  I wore my big sun hat in Thailand but still tried not to be outdoors in the middle of the day.  I'd sit in a shaded cafe, sometimes with mai tai!


----------



## AprilT

Well I never leave for the beach without my tent if I can help it.

View attachment 14630


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Well I never leave for the beach without my tent if I can help it.
> 
> View attachment 14630



Cool!  I never sit out in a hot sun on a beach, always under some kind of shade.  I do love to walk on beaches but I wear my hat and am covered in sunscreen.  We kayak but wait until late afternoon and do wear sunscreen and hats.


----------



## hollydolly

I wear a hat most the time in the summer as well as the sun factor lotion...here's me in one of my many hats...


----------



## Cookie

Lovely picture, holly, you look so healthy and happy.  What is that in the background, trees?


----------



## hollydolly

Thank you cookie, it's a small  rock water feature  in the garden of a Cave Bar near my home in Spain  I don't think I have any photos of it on it's own, but excuse the massive photo of me in this next one but this shows the water feature off a little more clearly..



The Cave bar is beautiful it was built in the influence of the great Spanish Architect Antoni  Gaudi who was responsible for the beautiful architectural buildings in Barcelona among other places..


----------



## charlotta

Oh! Is this what it looks like @ 5 am in the morn.  I confess I have been hibernating all winter. I do stay up reading or watching TV all night.
Then I wake up about noon.  Last night I went to bed early (midnight).
I had better get off the computer and put on the corn beef.  This will be a all day affair.


----------



## hollydolly

LOL Charlotta it's 11.30am here in the UK


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Omigosh...I underslept. Underslept? Yes. That's what happens when you're not done sleeping. Oversleeping is when you're done sleeping but don't feel like getting up.

Gotta get a wiggle on. Still cold here. 18F. Ice/sNOw expected tonight.


----------



## QuickSilver

-2F here in Chicago...  Didn't want to get up and out this morning.


----------



## ronaldj

it's minis 25 here in the thumb glad for the wood stove....would like to just kick around the house and stay inside but alas  Hardware-man must venture out .....even down to two days a week it is getting in the way of sitting in the chair and reading... but the time to let is not yet right, maybe soon


----------



## Ameriscot

Nice photo, Holly!  Your hat looks like mine.  

It was very mild here but today feels quite cold.  Went to the gym this morning.  Good workout even though I still can't shake the cough.  

I had to get a hat with a chin strap as last trip my hat blew off several times while walking down the road.


----------



## hollydolly

LOL I think you mean *hat* Annie .. Mine is cream in the photo (it's a straw hat) ...although I do have white ones and all sorts of other colours too .. good photo of you, was that taken on this last trip ?

What a pITA that cough is still hanging around with you..good that you got  back to the GYM tho'..well done!!


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> LOL I think you mean *hat* Annie .. Mine is cream in the photo (it's a straw hat) ...although I do have white ones and all sorts of other colours too .. good photo of you, was that taken on this last trip ?
> 
> What a pITA that cough is still hanging around with you..good that you got  back to the GYM tho'..well done!!



LOL!!  I am the queen of typos.  How did I ever make it as a secretary for years?!  

Mine is white. I bought it in the US on last summer's trip and it's supposed to be very cool, but it wasn't, still made my forehead sweat.  The one I had on the previous trip was woven and it made my head itch.  Yes, the photo was taken in January at a temple up a very steep hill that supposedly contains a footprint of the Buddha.


----------



## Pappy

34 degrees here under my carport this morning. Feel sorry for those folks who came to Florida to get out of the cold weather.


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning all....nice hats, ladies.

Looks pretty good out my window this morning, suppose to rain this weekend though.

Well I spent the day in my closet yesterday, now I have a stack of clothes that I need to get rid of....and my closet is now neat and roomy....yea:wiggle:


----------



## Ameriscot

Jackie, that's the first thing on my list when I'm 100% healthy - re-organise the bedroom closets and dressers.


----------



## Jackie22

Yes, I had put it off for so long......my clothes were just packed in...things I have not worn in ages....hope you get better soon.


----------



## Ameriscot

Jackie22 said:


> Yes, I had put it off for so long......my clothes were just packed in...things I have not worn in ages....hope you get better soon.



Thanks!  I go through the house one room at a time and do what I call super-cleaning which includes re-organising. I do this at least once a year but always plan on doing it at least twice.  I'm overdue. It's also time to get out the carpet shampooer.  Oh what fun. layful:


----------



## Cookie

Slept in today - it's -20 C and I'm drinking hot tea to wake up.  Was planning to go to my knitting group, but wimped out, brrr..  I think I'll do a bit of baking, a coffee cake or something. All this cold weather is driving me bananas.

That's a nice shot AS. It reminds me of some of my travels years ago.  I see you have one of those lovely over-shoulder bags, so handy for day-trips.


----------



## hollydolly

Well  stay in, in the nice warm toastie house cookie...jeez -20 ,  I would die ..

I've just managed to hoover the house through..it was getting on my nerves but it's so hard on my back, but it's not been vac'd  for 4 days so it had to be done..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ameriscot said:


> Nice photo, Holly!  Your hat looks like mine.
> 
> It was very mild here but today feels quite cold.  Went to the gym this morning.  Good workout even though I still can't shake the cough.
> 
> I had to get a hat with a chin strap as last trip my hat blew off several times while walking down the road.
> 
> View attachment 14634



Nice photo, Ameriscot...are you the one on the left or on the right?

Our "weather event" has pretty much fizzled out. Well, actually it didn't happen and probably won't. Yawn. Cry wolf one more time...now maybe sNOw Monday night and Tuesday. Maybe not.

Siberian Express, Polar Vortex, whatever it's being called this year, I'm done. Spring can happen now. Please.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> Slept in today - it's -20 C and I'm drinking hot tea to wake up.  Was planning to go to my knitting group, but wimped out, brrr..  I think I'll do a bit of baking, a coffee cake or something. All this cold weather is driving me bananas.
> 
> That's a nice shot AS. It reminds me of some of my travels years ago.  I see you have one of those lovely over-shoulder bags, so handy for day-trips.



Mmm coffee cake? I'll be right over!

I bought lots of handbags in Thailand and love this one as it's quite big. By this time I was tired of carrying my big camera bag and was taking photos with my phone. Normally I carry a backpack but it made my back too sweaty here and only used it walking to the gym early morning.


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, don't make your back worse. Dirt can wait!

Georgia, you didn't know I was so tall with a mustache did you? 

Not quite over the cough but I'm doing my upper and lower body strength routines today. Takes about 1 1/2 hours. I usually do the upper on gym day but didn't yesterday. 

Might start on bedroom closet/cupboard today. I've got winter and summer clothes all mixed up.


----------



## Ameriscot

Finally looked at the photos I took with my phone in Thailand.  I uploaded many to Facebook and then downloaded them so I could put them on my Flickr albums.  But I didn't get them all.  Now I've got 573 photos to go through, delete, upload, etc.  Now I'm missing Koh Samui!  

I should be doing my workout and am seriously procrastinating.  Off I go!


----------



## hollydolly

Pretty pictures Annie. I always end up the same when I come back from anywhere...a huge amount of photos to download and sort through, although I do sometimes manage to get them on the lappy when I'm away if I get a quiet hour or 2.

Back is hurting today ( i was up between 2.30am and 5.15.. woken with the pain)  so I really need to go and walk somewhere to ease up the muscles a bit..but it looks like it's going to rain, and it's very windy and cold, so hmmm..caught between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## Kath

Had a PT session yesterday for 45 minutes - my rotator cuff problem is not going away but I'm determined to get rid of it.  Snow due later today - dang!

AS - Here's hoping your seasonal clothes sorting goes fine.  I try to keep some semblance of order in the closets but my clothes closets are always a little bit mixed up.  In Spring, I do a big sorting of "stuff" and give excess to Amvets or Goodwill.  Somewhere I read that if something hasn't been used for a whole year, it should be tossed.  So I try to follow that idea most of the time.  I have one cupboard that I call the "sad" place because it's where I keep the ashes of all my pets - the year limit doesn't apply to that cupboard.

Rob - Chewbacca's calling and wants his fur back.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Go_o_d morning from the Atlanta area where there's no sNOw, no ice, no rain, no Winter Weather Event. The TV people sound positively disappointed since they're more interested in keeping our eyeballs glued to their channel than in reporting. It's such a big non-event that they've resorted to showing pictures and videos of last week's sNOw in the Georgia mountains. Gimme a break!

Holly, my dog's people have one of those i-something mattresses. The other two clients that I dog sit for have them, too, and I want to tell you that if you don't have one, you really might want to check them out. Best night's sleep I get is when I dog sit! As soon as I can gather up enough $$, I'm going to get one. They cost a king's ransom and worth every cent just to not feel achy in the morning.

No problem with sorting out my closet. Jeans and tees for summer, jeans and sweatshirts for winter. LOL Guess nobody will ever accuse me of being a fashion plate or a clothes horse It wasn't always like this, but nowadays I travel light!


----------



## DoItMyself

We have to take the dogs to the vet this morning for their annual checkup and shots.  We'll take two vehicles, and when we leave the vet's office my wife will take the dogs home and I'll run a couple errands using her Durango.  Then I'll drive out to my dad's place and visit with him for a while, and on the way home I'll swing by and fill her Durango with gas so she'll be set for a couple weeks.

If it's nice enough out this afternoon we'll probably go down to the bike trail and go walking with the dogs.  I also have some work to do in the shop, and I really need to get some stuff cleaned out of a couple of cupboards in the laundry room.  Then somewhere around 3:00 I'll get started on some mulligatawny soup for dinner.

I also purchased a new camera-my old one finally died.  The new one is supposed to be here today so if it arrives I'll spend some time playing with it.


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, moving around a bit might help your back. Hope so.  Don't know how many photos I had on my camera - at least double what's on my phone.  I can easily take 1,000 very quickly.  

Kathy, my winter clothes are never put away as they could be worn in August as well as February.  I should do a before and after photo of our closet/cupboard to motivate me!  

DoItMyself, what kind of camera did you get?


----------



## hollydolly

Georgia LOL I have no idea what an i-something mattress is .. however thanks for thinking of me but I have  very good mattress which suits my back very well...it's not my sleeping position that's causing the problem. I have a herniated disc resting on my sciatic nerve, and I also have Osteo arthritis in my spine...but it's the disc problem that's giving me the pain and the one I'm waiting for surgery on in about 4 weeks time. 

yep same here kath...winter and summer clothes stay out all year round because our weather is so changeable.

Annie I'm the same as you I can easily take a couple of hundred photos in a single day..never mind weeks..


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, I can go for a walk around our garden when lots of flowers are blooming and take about 100 in maybe an hour.  Then I come, look at them, and sometimes delete 90.  I never could have had photography as a hobby before digital cameras!


----------



## hollydolly

Exactly the same as me...that's how I am..totally..


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning everyone...nice to see new faces on this thread this morning.

I'm still going through my stack of clothes that I've removed, some going to goodwill, some going to guest bedroom closet just in case I lose 20 pounds.

Have a great day.


----------



## Ameriscot

Jackie22 said:


> Good Morning everyone...nice to see new faces on this thread this morning.
> 
> I'm still going through my stack of clothes that I've removed, some going to goodwill, some going to guest bedroom closet just in case I lose 20 pounds.
> 
> Have a great day.



Good idea.  Don't give them away.  I did that a few years ago thinking I'd never be that size again but I managed it.


----------



## Cookie

We're getting a big dump of snow right now, so I don't know if/when I'll go out - maybe later.... to visit my son and his kitty.


----------



## Shalimar

Even here in southern BC we have heard of your freezing weather, hope it warms up soon.


----------



## Cookie

Thanks, me too.  Southern B.C. is tropical compared to here.


----------



## AprilT

Yesterday, I had several errands to run, went outside it was around 45-55 degrees in the morning, and some spots warmer than others as the sun was beating down so hard, one minute you wanted to peel your jacket off next put it back on, it was confusing, even felt warmer that evening than it did earlier that morning, I wore a litter jacket on my way out the door over to the clubhouse.   today it's in the 70's.  I yi, yi.


----------



## Ameriscot

We've had everything today - sunshine, showers, even 5 minutes of snow flurries.


----------



## DoItMyself

Ameriscot said:


> DoItMyself, what kind of camera did you get?



A Panasonic Lumix DCM-FZ70.  I'm by no means a photographer-I just wanted something that would take decent pictures despite my lack of ability.


----------



## Ameriscot

DoItMyself said:


> A Panasonic Lumix DCM-FZ70.  I'm by no means a photographer-I just wanted something that would take decent pictures despite my lack of ability.



I'm sure I've heard that is a good one.  Photography is my favourite hobby.


----------



## hollydolly

I know that camera it's a bridge camera similar to the one I have only a little bigger. I've toyed with the idea of buying the lumix but I'm not sure because it's not super brilliant for night photos (so I've heard) and that's what I'd like to have...my fuji finepix s7000 is rubbish at night photos as well...photography is my favourite hobby too...as multi thousands of photos on my computer will testify..


----------



## Shalimar

I am new here,can't figure out how to post on intro page, hope it isn't my old laptop


----------



## hollydolly

HI Shalimar, welcome just click on this link... https://www.seniorforums.com/forumdisplay.php/15-Introductions

then click on *Post new Thread  *at the top left


----------



## QuickSilver

getting situated to sit back and relax with a glass of wine.. (or two) and watch the movie Birdman..  tomorrow night is the Oscars.. I will have seen 7 of the 8 nominees in the Best Picture catagory..


----------



## Shalimar

Today is cherry pie day, using up the last of 2014's frozen cherries. Anybody want to join me? Homemade ice cream also!


----------



## AprilT

Pie! Ice Cream!  I'm in.  :woohoo1::excited:


----------



## Shalimar

Start swimming, sweet lady. Just look for the small mermaid with the long curlyish red hair, and bright green tail!


----------



## AprilT

Shalimar said:


> Start swimming, sweet lady. Just look for the small mermaid with the long curlyish red hair, and bright green tail!



Hmmmm, sounds like I'm going to need a lot more than ice cream and pie by the time I get there.  Make sure you have the medics on call.


----------



## Shalimar

nthego: Will suitably trained mermen do? How many do you think,you will need?


----------



## AprilT

Shalimar said:


> nthego: Will suitably trained mermen do? How many do you think,you will need?



UT OH!  if I go down that road of thinking and post my thoughts I might get banned.  hmmm, how many, how many.  I'll have to get back to you on that one.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm in, too. And also in for the medics. Mermen will do nicely. How many you got? That's how many I'll need!


----------



## AprilT

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I'm in, too. And also in for the medics. Mermen will do nicely. *How many you got? That's how many I'll need!*




Ha, ha, ha, that's good.


----------



## Shalimar

nthego: Here in Canada, we make them to order,given advanced notice, of course. At present we have on call thirty-seven mermaids trained in advanced life-saving techniques. You may have to fight over the pie!


----------



## DoItMyself

Ameriscot said:


> I'm sure I've heard that is a good one.  Photography is my favourite hobby.



It has an awful lot of stuff that I'll never use, but it seems to do a pretty decent job.


----------



## AprilT

WOW!  That's brilliance in clearness is fantastic.


----------



## Ameriscot

My clothes dryer bit the dust yesterday so we are driving into Glasgow today to buy one. We can order one online but delivery sometimes takes days and I was in the middle of doing a big pile of laundry yesterday.


----------



## Ameriscot

DoItMyself said:


> View attachment 14728
> 
> It has an awful lot of stuff that I'll never use, but it seems to do a pretty decent job.



Very sharp photo! You might be surprised at what settings you'll use when you play around with it.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> I know that camera it's a bridge camera similar to the one I have only a little bigger. I've toyed with the idea of buying the lumix but I'm not sure because it's not super brilliant for night photos (so I've heard) and that's what I'd like to have...my fuji finepix s7000 is rubbish at night photos as well...photography is my favourite hobby too...as multi thousands of photos on my computer will testify..



Mine too! Got more and more interested the last ten years or so. Finally bought a DSLR 4 years ago.  Still want two more lenses.


----------



## hollydolly

That's a fantastic sharp photo DIM....but  after reading the reviews for the FZ70 I think it'll be too difficult for me to negotiate..I'm not a techi by any strength of the imagination and I don't want to remove my enjoyment of taking photos by having to adjust apertures etc before taking a photo on the hoof..which is 9/10th's of my photos.. so I'm thinking I may go for an easier option entry level Nikon D3300 which has amazing reviews. Not totally made my mind up yet..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good rainy morning from Georgia. It's "warm" again. 45F. We'll probably have rain most of the day. That's fine. We don't have to shovel rain

Holly, the i-something bed...LOL...some kind of memory foam. It's come a long way since first coming on the market. Expensive but worth every penny.

Today I'll finish cleaning "my dog's" house and leave around 3, I think. Tomorrow would have been their regular cleaning day, but since I'm here for the weekend, it gets cleaned, the dog gets "sat" in one fell swoop, client comes home to a clean house, and I get a day off tomorrow.

Everybody stay warm, dry and comfy today!


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> That's a fantastic sharp photo DIM....but  after reading the reviews for the FZ70 I think it'll be too difficult for me to negotiate..I'm not a techi by any strength of the imagination and I don't want to remove my enjoyment of taking photos by having to adjust apertures etc before taking a photo on the hoof..which is 9/10th's of my photos.. so I'm thinking I may go for an easier option entry level Nikon D3300 which has amazing reviews. Not totally made my mind up yet..



I can see a huge difference in my photos between automatic setting and manual.  Much more depth with a manual setting, but it can be a lot of fiddling around if the light isn't just right.


----------



## Ameriscot

Serious shopping today!  We went across the water to buy a dryer as mine died.  Can take too long to wait for delivery due to our location and needing to use the ferry or I would have ordered online like I usually do for big appliances.  While there we also bought a toilet, wallpaper, floor tiles for our half bathroom (I've been wanting this done for ages).  Forgot to get a medicine cabinet but might find one in town.  Also got a new battery for the car, a bike helmet of me as I gave mine to daughter.  Whew!


----------



## Raven

We are going to watch the Nascar race from Daytona this afternoon.
It's raining, yes raining not snowing, so it's a good afternoon to be inside and
find out who wins the first big race of the 2015 season.


----------



## Jackie22

Movie....Nap.....Oscars


----------



## Cookie

Brunch...... out for a visit  ........ try to Oscars tonight.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Jackie, don't overdo or you'll be too tired to watch the Oscars


----------



## Jackie22

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Jackie, don't overdo or you'll be too tired to watch the Oscars



LOL...thats why I'm gonna sandwich the nap in, Georgia.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgia, I have a Tempur mattress which is a superior version of the memory foam..it's 10 inches thick...have a look here.. 

http://uk.tempur.com/on/demandware....ult/GeoShow-Content?cid=tempur-vs-memory-foam


This afternoon we went to visit Waltham Abbey church...it's where King Harold the ll is buried who died in 1066 at the Battle of Hastings... got some photos of the inside of the church but it was quite dark in there so I won't know until I download them how they turned out.
Afterwards we went to a  a half timbered inn in the middle of the market square (next to the Abbey)  that's been open and trading as a pub since the 15th century  and we  had lunch of Roast beef and all the trimmings..very nice and cosy..particularly as it was absolutely lashing down and blowing gale force winds.. :winter1:just walking from the Pub to the car park about 1/4 of a mile we got drenched. 

Back home now to settle down in front of the PC and The TV in the nice warm


----------



## QuickSilver

Gave myself a pedicure and saved $30.......  Doing laundry....  cooking dinner.. (Krakus ham, sweet potaoes)  and watching the Oscars with the rest of the bottle of wine from last night..


----------



## Kath

QS...I'm recording the Oscars in case I nod off (happens every year).  This was a laundry day for me too.  I have never had a pedicure in my entire life - have had lots of manis but I detest my feet so they get zilch, and like you say no pedi means money in the bank.

HD....your dinner out sounds absolutely great!  I love Brit food so much - my Gram (from Beds.) used to make wonderful roast beef and Yorkshire pudding. Yumm.......


----------



## Ameriscot

Started coughing again last night (post nasal drip) so didn't sleep well. Argghh.  So no intense gym workout today. I'll do my upper body dumbbells routine at home and start on our big bedroom wardrobe sorting it out.


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all,


Hi Kath yes my dinner was delicious yesterday ...here's where we went..we'd actually planned to go somewhere else but  because it'd started to rain heavily this place was right next to the abbey...so we went there instead. Nothing fancy inside but good food.. 

Annie sorry to hear your coughs' back...this bug does seem to want to hang around forever doesn't it ?


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Morning all,
> 
> 
> Hi Kath yes my dinner was delicious yesterday ...here's where we went..we'd actually planned to go somewhere else but  because it'd started to rain heavily this place was right next to the abbey...so we went there instead. Nothing fancy inside but good food.. View attachment 14847
> 
> Annie sorry to hear your coughs' back...this bug does seem to want to hang around forever doesn't it ?



I just love these buildings.

It's very unusual for me to hang on to a virus this long. I don't feel ill any more. This messes up my MWF gym schedule as we'll be in Glasgow Thurs and Fri.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Holly, yessss! That's exactly the kind of mattress I meant.

For all you sickies out there...get better and make it quick! Spring is on the way (if the calendar is to be believed), and you need to be better so that you can enjoy it.

I've been in little pubs like that in the West Country and near Stonehenge. What struck me, aside from the incredible age, was that the doorways were so low. The explanation I got was that people were somewhat shorter way back then, and the explanation for that was that the advent of electric lights and our improved diets have made people taller now. Okay.

I have a day off today because today's client is the one I dog sat for over the weekend so cleaned their house while I was there. Now...if the sun would just come out....


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Holly, yessss! That's exactly the kind of mattress I meant.
> 
> For all you sickies out there...get better and make it quick! Spring is on the way (if the calendar is to be believed), and you need to be better so that you can enjoy it.
> 
> I've been in little pubs like that in the West Country and near Stonehenge. What struck me, aside from the incredible age, was that the doorways were so low. The explanation I got was that people were somewhat shorter way back then, and the explanation for that was that the advent of electric lights and our improved diets have made people taller now. Okay.
> 
> I have a day off today because today's client is the one I dog sat for over the weekend so cleaned their house while I was there. Now...if the sun would just come out....



There's a hotel in a small town about 40 miles from us.  Some friends were visiting one year and we stayed in the hotel for one night.  I am 5'5" and I had to duck to get into the room. And it's not that old - a bit less than 250.

http://www.thegeorgehotel.co.uk/


----------



## Jackie22

Morning ladies,

We have ice on the ground and more coming down....staying in today.


----------



## ronaldj

was going to stack some wood but once again it is minis 15, have to run to town at some point and figure out my car insurance .....will mostly spend the day inside for now...


----------



## charlotta

Good morning.  Since I'm a night owl,  this is really early for me.  I have some tidying up to do today.  It is raining off and on, but not icy.
My heart goes out to all of you fighting the icy and snow conditions.  I am so concerned about the Tennessee seniors who are fighting this cold. So many are dying of hyper thermal. They are not equipped to withstand all of this.


----------



## Cookie

Bitterly cold outside today (-23 C) so staying close to home today - catching up on my dusting?

Holly, that looks like my idea of a real authentic English pub - we have nothing like that here. \
Hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## QuickSilver

Cold here too... -3F this morning..  Not much planned.  Work... home... and leftovers for dinner.  Hubby is cleaning the bathrooms today.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cold here after we'd had days of about 50F.  Also windy with tons of whitecaps on the loch.  

Husband is busy working on the half bathroom.  Removed the toilet, pulled up the carpet, took down the wall mirrors, and is now stripping the wallpaper.  This bathroom hasn't been remodeled since before he bought the house in 1994.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Okay. My to-do list has had everything done and crossed off. Bathroom: clean. Kitchen: clean. Bedroom: clean. Sitting room: clean. And mended a sweater for g'daughter besides. I feel virtuous (and hope I don't break my arm patting myself on the back).

Naptime!


----------



## ronaldj

back from the insurance office, they were closed at noon when I arrived so I went down the road and gave blood....just about the same...


----------



## AprilT

ronaldj said:


> back from the insurance office, they were closed at noon when I arrived so I went down the road and gave blood....just about the same...




:lol1:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

ronaldj said:


> back from the insurance office, they were closed at noon when I arrived so I went down the road and gave blood....just about the same...



Yup. Exactly!


----------



## hollydolly

Cookie said:


> Bitterly cold outside today (-23 C) so staying close to home today - catching up on my dusting?
> 
> Holly, that looks like my idea of a real authentic English pub - we have nothing like that here. \
> Hope everyone is well and happy.




 Hi Cookie... I suppose I kinda take these pubs and old buildings for granted because we're surrounded by them here  , so nothing out of the usual for us. I forget that not only do people in other countries not have them but the vast majority of the rest of the UK don't either.

'Tis true Georgia many (not al) of those buildings have low doors because people were much shorter hundreds of years ago, but mostly the ceilings inside are high enough ..often beamed too..


----------



## hollydolly

ronaldj said:


> back from the insurance office, they were closed at noon when I arrived so I went down the road and gave blood....just about the same...




:clap: sooo true..


----------



## oldman

Going flying today. Taking a private jet down to Wilmington, Delaware from Harrisburg, PA for a business client. A friend of mine who flies part time for an aviation company talked me into being his backup when he could't fly. Doesn't pay as well as United, but it is a lot of fun. I'll be sitting in the right seat today.


----------



## Ameriscot

It is crazy here!  We've had sleet, hail, and thunder this morning.  And for a while we had sunshine.  

I went to the gym this morning.  Also bought some expectorant cough syrup as I'm sick of this cough.  It usually upsets my stomach but I'm trying it anyway.  I've overhead a few people talk about how theirs or someone's else's cough has lasted a month.  Like mine.

My beloved is working hard on the bathroom.  Pulled out the sink and toilet, stripped the wallpaper and the pulled up the carpet.  He's gone to the recycle place to get rid of all that and to pick up some paint for the ceiling, trim and upper half of the walls.  Painting will be my job.  He'll do the wallpaper, floor tiles, etc etc.


----------



## Ameriscot

oldman said:


> Going flying today. Taking a private jet down to Wilmington, Delaware from Harrisburg, PA for a business client. A friend of mine who flies part time for an aviation company talked me into being his backup when he could't fly. Doesn't pay as well as United, but it is a lot of fun. I'll be sitting in the right seat today.



Enjoy it!  Must be quite a feeling to fly a plane!


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Hi Cookie... I suppose I kinda take these pubs and old buildings for granted because we're surrounded by them here  , so nothing out of the usual for us. I forget that not only do people in other countries not have them but the vast majority of the rest of the UK don't either.
> 
> 'Tis true Georgia many (not al) of those buildings have low doors because people were much shorter hundreds of years ago, but mostly the ceilings inside are high enough ..often beamed too..



True.  People who've lived here all their lives take all these historic buildings and sites for granted.  I'm still charmed by them.


----------



## Raven

It's minus 21c outside so will be keeping warm inside today.
Always lots of cleaning around the house to keep me busy.
I'm wondering when this cold weather will end.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Icy morning here. Schools have delayed start time by two hours, and I don't have to be at work until 10. The ice/sNOw should change to rain around that time, then start up again tonight. Tomorrow's client won't be a problem because she's just across the street.

Raven, not to worry. Spring happens every year. Maybe just a tad later this year?

I loved being in the old pubs both in the country and in the city. In the country, I was especially charmed by the thatched roofs.


----------



## QuickSilver

Meeting an old friend for dinner...  We have been in and out of each others lives for 60 years..   I haven't seen her in 20..


----------



## Ameriscot

QS, how wonderful it will be to see her again!


----------



## rkunsaw

We've got nearly an inch of snow on the ground. I think I'll take a walk through the woods this afternoon.


----------



## hollydolly

QS ..wow..hope you have a wonderful catch up with your friend..20 years is a long time...exciting!!

gerogia yes we have lots of building around the village with thatched roofs, I'll try and find some in my EXternal HD and post them, I have them somewhere.. 

Sunny..ish here but a biting freezing wind.

I've got the washing  and drying done..and lots of catch up chores as well...

tomorrow I'm at the hospital for my pre-op stuff...then back to work on Thursday if my back will allow me.. I'm getting serious cabin fever here


----------



## Kath

oldman said:


> Going flying today. Taking a private jet down to Wilmington, Delaware from Harrisburg, PA for a business client. A friend of mine who flies part time for an aviation company talked me into being his backup when he could't fly. Doesn't pay as well as United, but it is a lot of fun. I'll be sitting in the right seat today.



Oldman - I live quite close to Harrisburg airport and usually fly out of there if traveling.  My DH would love to fly that jet with you but can't now, of course.  He was a Navy pilot for 32 years and flying was the center of his world.

Cookie and Holly - Isn't it awe-inspiring to see these half-timber houses/buildings?  Once I stayed in a small inn in Lynmouth, Devon and when one puts coins on the dresser top, the coins slide off immediately and if one put the coins on the floor they slide under the bed - so I concluded that the inn (circa 1350) was tilting a bit.  I loved that place which served the best breakfasts ever!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Our sNOw has tuned to rain, and it's going to freeze tonight. It will make for an interesting commute in the morning, except for me because I can simply walk across the street. Tomorrow's "event" is going to leave us with bad roads on Thursday morning. If it really happens, I won't be going to work because the client lives 10 miles away and pretty much off the beaten path.

The weather prognosticators are calling the weather tonight and tomorrow "Event 1" and tomorrow night and Thursday, "Event 2". And the 65F temp on Sunday has been moved out to Monday. Fiddlesticks

QS, old friends are the best! Hope you enjoy your time together. Um...how long will it take to catch up on the past 20 years?


----------



## Ameriscot

We got the painting done in the bathroom and lucky me got to paint around the windows and the trim. Still need to paint the door. Husband will wallpaper today. We'll be gone Thursday and Friday to Glasgow so floor tiles Saturday.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Lucky you, Ameriscot. Maybe you're on a roll now and can paint the entire house? LOL

Our storm warning starts and 10 this morning and lasts until 10 tomorrow morning. So far it's not even raining, and this storm promises anywhere from a trace of sNOw to 6". That's definite. Yesterday, I was half believing it would really happen. This morning? Not so much.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Lucky you, Ameriscot. Maybe you're on a roll now and can paint the entire house? LOL
> 
> Our storm warning starts and 10 this morning and lasts until 10 tomorrow morning. So far it's not even raining, and this storm promises anywhere from a trace of sNOw to 6". That's definite. Yesterday, I was half believing it would really happen. This morning? Not so much.



This is the last room that hadn't been redecorated.  All the rest have been done. Every room is wallpapered or tiled.  Biggest year was 2010 with 19 brand new windows, a new kitchen, new living room carpet and furniture. And I painted all the doors in the house, the hallway, the front porch floor and rails. 

Hope the storm skips you!


----------



## hollydolly

AS Can you do me a favour when you go to Glasgow can you buy me some unsmoked  Ham Ribs, clootie dumpling and fruit pudding from the butcher, and some cold crust Rhubarb pies  from the bakery ( they look like mutton pies except they're rhubarb)      and can you fed ex them to me  Purrrrlease..


I am going to the hospital in a little while to have all my Pre-Op procedure done before my back surgery next month...Sunny day today and quite warm..so if my back isn't killing me when I get out I may go and pick up some shopping....oh my exciting life at the moment *sigh* ...but never mind I'll be looking forward to my Scottish feast fayre arriving by special delivery.. layful:

Seriously Annie...are you staying in a hotel for the next couple of days....say hi to the city for me and can you just pop over to the west end and say Hi to my brother and his family while you're there..? muchas gracias :bigwink:


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> AS Can you do me a favour when you go to Glasgow can you buy me some unsmoked  Ham Ribs, clootie dumpling and fruit pudding from the butcher, and some cold crust Rhubarb pies  from the bakery ( they look like mutton pies except they're rhubarb)   View attachment 15021   and can you fed ex them to me  Purrrrlease..
> 
> 
> I am going to the hospital in a little while to have all my Pre-Op procedure done before my back surgery next month...Sunny day today and quite warm..so if my back isn't killing me when I get out I may go and pick up some shopping....oh my exciting life at the moment *sigh* ...but never mind I'll be looking forward to my Scottish feast fayre arriving by special delivery.. layful:
> 
> Seriously Annie...are you staying in a hotel for the next couple of days....say hi to the city for me and can you just pop over to the west end and say Hi to my brother and his family while you're there..? muchas gracias :bigwink:



Sure, of course, nae bother hen!  :grin:  We go into Glasgow quite often for day trips, and at least every 6 - 8 weeks we spend the night at a hotel. It's a Scot's dream trip.  Free bus and ferry to get there, the Ibis or Premier Inn hotels are sometimes as cheap as £29 but usually £42, and we eat at Wetherspoons (it's the ales and beers, really...nothing to do with cheap price food). Oh, and we get the old people discount at the cinema.  

What date is your surgery?  Is it expected that you'll no longer have back pain at all when you are done?


----------



## hollydolly

yes if only we had free travel here on public transport..but alas no...not until I'm 67 which is a long way away, and no doubt will have been removed by the government by then.

I was in Glasgow about 3  years ago and stayed at the Premier Inn in Argyle street..it was a one night stop over trip...and they completely ruined our nights sleep by allowing the fire alarm to go off not once but 3 times throughout the night between midnight and 4am ..and we had an early flight to catch next morning too.. 

My back  surgery is on the 23rd of march hopefully it will address all the herniated disc and sciatic nerve problem.., I've had it before, and it takes a little while to sort itself out and initially the pain can be even worse until it settles down..but I won't be clear of Back problems completely because I have Osteo arthritis in my Spine which they can do nothing for.. fortunately that doesn't give me too much trouble. if I can bet the disc problem sorted then I can get back to work properly and that will suit me just fine..  Must go and get ready for the hospital, appointment is in about an hour..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> yes if only we had free travel here on public transport..but alas no...not until I'm 67 which is a long way away, and no doubt will have been removed by the government by then.
> 
> I was in Glasgow about 3  years ago and stayed at the Premier Inn in Argyle street..it was a one night stop over trip...and they completely ruined our nights sleep by allowing the fire alarm to go off not once but 3 times throughout the night between midnight and 4am ..and we had an early flight to catch next morning too..
> 
> My back  surgery is on the 23rd of march hopefully it will address all the herniated disc and sciatic nerve problem.., I've had it before, and it takes a little while to sort itself out and initially the pain can be even worse until it settles down..but I won't be clear of Back problems completely because I have Osteo arthritis in my Spine which they can do nothing for.. fortunately that doesn't give me too much trouble. if I can bet the disc problem sorted then I can get back to work properly and that will suit me just fine..  Must go and get ready for the hospital, appointment is in about an hour..



We're staying at the Charing Cross Premier Inn.  We normally stay at the Ibis on Regent and have stayed so often we've already had one night free and have enough points for another.  If we have a flight that isn't too early we stay at Ibis and take the airport bus, but when we've had a very early flight we stay at the Holiday Inn right across from the terminal.  

Good luck on your pre-op.

Before I turned 60 I heard about England slowly raising the age you needed to be for a free bus pass.  So I was excited when I did get the pass!  And the ferry pass.


----------



## Kath

HD - I hope all goes well with your pre-op.  I also hope that the disc situation gets solved so that you are freed up from at least some of the pain.

I've already been on two walks with the dog so now I need to pick up some dog food.  Then on to the bank to take a copy of hubby's Power of Attorney - then to bakery to get my favorite cookie.  This is not good - I shouldn't buy these cookies but they are the best cookies ever!  I know I could never bake them myself because I haven't baked much over the years and if I did bake something like the cookies in question, I'd know how much sugar goes into them.  I may skip the bakery visit.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> HD - I hope all goes well with your pre-op.  I also hope that the disc situation gets solved so that you are freed up from at least some of the pain.
> 
> I've already been on two walks with the dog so now I need to pick up some dog food.  Then on to the bank to take a copy of hubby's Power of Attorney - then to bakery to get my favorite cookie.  This is not good - I shouldn't buy these cookies but they are the best cookies ever!  I know I could never bake them myself because I haven't baked much over the years and if I did bake something like the cookies in question, I'd know how much sugar goes into them.  I may skip the bakery visit.



I keep reading this articles on how poisonous to your health that sugar is, but did that stop me from buying a doughnut yesterday?  Nope.


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks Kath and Annie...pre Op took a whole 3 hours...I kid you not, I was almost in tears with the pain in my back by the time I left there with all the sitting around , up and down examination tables etc..

ECG was good,  apparently I have a healthy Heart,who knew I even _had_ a heart?..  BP spot on..lungs & kidneys all good...lots of do's and don'ts for the day before and the day after the OP...

Kath don't feel guilty about the cake..I came out of the hospital and drove straight to the supermarket and bought 2 packets of Dark  Belgian chocolate fudge brownies  and some very posh Belgian chocolate crispy  biscuits..yuummmy..I think I deserved a treat, to heck with the sugar...they'll last me a while tho'.. 

Annie yes I know the holiday inn at the airport, very handy but I've never fancied being that close...I didn't know an airport bus went from the Ibis tho', so that's worth bearing in mind.


----------



## AprilT

Hi Holly, glad you got through those exams and got good results back; hopefully you can relax some the rest of the day.  Belgian chocolate, yum.  That alone would make my day much better.    Now thinking maybe I should run, yeah right, walk, no, limp, downstairs and cross the street to the bakerie. But, I'm too lazy, it would mean I have to put on my face and stuff :bowknot: I have errand set for tomorrow, think I'll stop at the bakery then.  Maaaaaaaaaaybe.


----------



## Kath

I'm just back from running my errands - I took the dog with me so she could see some of the world.  I got the dog food (she likes salmon-flavored anything) and went to the pharmacy to pick up meds, etc.  I did NOT go to the bakery but although I didn't cave today doesn't mean that I won't tomorrow!

Holly - I'm sorry you had to go through such a long appointment and I can sure empathize with how rotten a back can feel if a long sit is involved.  I usually have to get up and walk around a bit if I'm having to sit and wait for something and whenever I have to go on a lengthy car ride, I have to stop at least hourly to get unkinked and make the pain more tolerable.  On planes, I get up frequently and walk the aisle a bit although my seat mate sometimes gets frustrated.

April - Having a bakery just across the street from where you live must be very convenient but for me it would probably be a bit of a temptation!


----------



## AprilT

Kath said:


> I'm just back from running my errands - I took the dog with me so she could see some of the world.  I got the dog food (she likes salmon-flavored anything) and went to the pharmacy to pick up meds, etc.  I did NOT go to the bakery but although I didn't cave today doesn't mean that I won't tomorrow!
> 
> Holly - I'm sorry you had to go through such a long appointment and I can sure empathize with how rotten a back can feel if a long sit is involved.  I usually have to get up and walk around a bit if I'm having to sit and wait for something and whenever I have to go on a lengthy car ride, I have to stop at least hourly to get unkinked and make the pain more tolerable.  On planes, I get up frequently and walk the aisle a bit although my seat mate sometimes gets frustrated.
> 
> April - Having a bakery just across the street from where you live must be very convenient but for me it would probably be a bit of a temptation!



I have a lot of conveniences where I'm located, I can walk to so many types of stores even have a number of international restaurants, including English/UK cuisine, right along that same street and up and down the other side streets, still it's a quiet area most evenings.  But, the convenience of the bakeries haven't tempted me, well not in the past couple of years now, I haven't been in there in well over a year.  I just walk by it staring longingly.  Gets a little noisey some weekends when the Tiki restaurant plays reggae and other music though, but, that hasn't been too often or too loud these days.  We have some strict noise ordinances and one little call and they get shut down.


----------



## hollydolly

Kath I know exactly where you're coming from re the back problems when you're travelling ..it's miserable isn't it?..I'm sorry you suffer as well.

April I am going to come and have a holiday (vacation) where you live, it sounds like there's loads of places to go right where you live and the beach close by as well...Bliss!! 

Anyone seen the movie American Sniper yet?

daughter in Spain just text to say she went to see it earlier this evening , said it was a Tough film but very well made...and she's quite a critic so if it's your bag, it might be worth seeing..


----------



## AprilT

hollydolly said:


> Kath I know exactly where you're coming from re the back problems when you're travelling ..it's miserable isn't it?..I'm sorry you suffer as well.
> 
> April I am going to come and have a holiday (vacation) where you live, it sounds like there's loads of places to go right where you live and the beach close by as well...Bliss!!
> 
> Anyone seen the movie American Sniper yet?
> 
> daughter in Spain just text to say she went to see it earlier this evening , said it was a Tough film but very well made...and she's quite a critic so if it's your bag, it might be worth seeing..



Would love for you to visit the area, blissful if really is, when my body is up to enjoying it all.

I haven't seen American Sniper, I try to avoid movies I know will have me crying in the theater, I wait for the DVD, if someone had told me how, The Imitation Game would go toward the end, I would have waited for that as well.   Still glad I 
saw it, but, I prefer to do the ugly cry where no one is watching.


----------



## hollydolly

Haha...me too , if there's a film I want to see I rarely go to the cinema, I always watch it on DVD or on Sky Box Office at home


----------



## Cookie

Don't know if this is your cup of tea, but I watched Grand Budapest Hotel for the second time and enjoyed it a lot, lots of subtle humor and wonderful cinematography.


----------



## AprilT

I do have to see most action type movies on the big screen though.    I'm not allowed to turn up my home sound system to the decibels I'd like to get that full sensory effect that shakes the walls.  he, he, he.  I put Batman returns on one day and the walls started to shake, not good.


----------



## Kath

Holly - I don't know whether or not to see American Sniper because of what happened to Chris Kyle after his return home.  His death at the hands of someone he was trying to help hits me right in the gut.  Just thinking about it makes me tear up.  I think many Americans feel sort of sick that this kind of thing happened here - I sure feel that way.  I've heard that the movie itself is tough to watch at times but it's what befell Kyle after his military service that puts an additional horrifying spin on the overall film experience.  

I saw the movie "Birdman" a few days ago and it was a very different type of film than most that have been made lately.  I would call it an "alternative" type of movie, just like we have the alternative music genre.  Michael Keaton was very good in the film as he was more or less playing himself - I've liked almost all of his films and this was probably his best role.


----------



## Pappy

AprilT said:


> I do have to see most action type movies on the big screen though.    I'm not allowed to turn up my home sound system to the decibels I'd like to get that full sensory effect that shakes the walls.  he, he, he.  I put Batman returns on one day and the walls started to shake, not good.



April. I also have to consider neighbors while watching surround sound. The old Bose systems is quite able to shake the windows so I have to be careful.


----------



## AprilT

Pappy said:


> April. I also have to consider neighbors while watching surround sound. The old Bose systems is quite able to shake the windows so I have to be careful.



And some dvd's are better on sound than others and most recent, I had picked up a dvd from the library and Oh my, the sound coming off that movie was incredible, I was so sorry I couldn't up the volume on it just a bit more, I'm very much into the sensory experience of some movies and this one was had divine sound, just like the batman return with the motorcycle chase scenes.

I wish I had a boss system, the one I have is quite old and chunky.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Thanks Kath and Annie...pre Op took a whole 3 hours...I kid you not, I was almost in tears with the pain in my back by the time I left there with all the sitting around , up and down examination tables etc..
> 
> ECG was good,  apparently I have a healthy Heart,who knew I even _had_ a heart?..  BP spot on..lungs & kidneys all good...lots of do's and don'ts for the day before and the day after the OP...
> 
> Kath don't feel guilty about the cake..I came out of the hospital and drove straight to the supermarket and bought 2 packets of Dark  Belgian chocolate fudge brownies  and some very posh Belgian chocolate crispy  biscuits..yuummmy..I think I deserved a treat, to heck with the sugar...they'll last me a while tho'..
> 
> Annie yes I know the holiday inn at the airport, very handy but I've never fancied being that close...I didn't know an airport bus went from the Ibis tho', so that's worth bearing in mind.



Sorry it was so awful! At least it's finished and you're ready.

The holiday inn is nice and quiet. We used to get 6am flights to the US and stumbling across the road at 4am made it easier. The airport bus doesn't go right past the Ibis but very close by.


----------



## Ameriscot

On the bus to Glasgow. Going to see Selma at the cinema and stay overnight. No birthday cake but I will have some kind of dessert today plus Maltesers during the movie.


----------



## QuickSilver

We are getting hammered with lake effect snow, coming in off Lake Michigan..  Driving is terrible so I'm just staying put..  I'm too old to battle this garbage.. I'm staying in my jammies.


----------



## hollydolly

Absolutely pouring here...so I won't be attempting to go anywhere. I might try and get some of the ironing done, there's not much to do just his Nibs  jeans and T-shirts. It's one of the few things he does himself occasionally, but I'm at home and he's at work so I may as well do it for him. 

Enjoy your trip AS... I only like dark chocolate but if I was to eat Milk chocolate maltesers are the only sweets I eat..they are very addictive!


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy and April can you not use headphone to listen to your window shaking movies...so as not to upset the neighbours...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. I'd trade our black ice for QS's lake effect sNOw and Holly's pouring rain. Our Big Weather Event was pretty much a bust, only alternating rain and sNOw, but it's just below freezing this morning and will take a couple of hours for the black ice to either melt or get worn off. I'm going to wait until around 10 to go to work.

Holly, glad your pre-OP stuff is done. Three hours? Ack!


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> Pappy and April can you not use headphone to listen to your window shaking movies...so as not to upset the neighbours...



I think that is what caused my deafness or contributed towards it by listening at a to high a volume. I used to play my keyboard, with my earphones on, way to loud. And the poor other half would be able to hear a thing. :sentimental:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Off to work with me. The sun is out this morning! Yay


----------



## Jackie22

More snow here today, I have to attend a funeral this morning.


----------



## Ameriscot

On the way home after a very nice birthday trip. Taking the train which isn't free instead of the free bus which takes twice as long.
Watched The Theory of Everything this morning which was excellent and very easy to see why Redmayne got the oscar. Saw Selma yesterday.


----------



## hollydolly

Sorry to hear you've got a funeral to attend Jackie, sad day for you ..hope everything goes as smoothly as you hope it will.


Hope you've had a lovely trip Annie.

It's been a glorious day here today very sunny. I spent the afternoon taking pictures by the riverside..then popped into the surgery for my meds..and then off to the retail park for some groceries and from the TU range at  Sainsbo' , I bought a peach tunic style blouse, and a sleeveless cream ankle length cable cardigan..got both for £40..bargain... 

Got home opened up all the windows and doors to let the sun in  and unloaded the shopping..took a fruit scone that I'd got from M&S out of the bag and put it on the counter to have with a cuppa tea once I'd gone upstairs to get changed.


Came back downstairs and next doors huge black cat was on the counter eating the scone...ewwww.... I chased it out..I'm highly allergic to cats...threw the scone away and had to wash down the counter tops with bleach.

Oh well...hope it enjoyed what it managed to snaffle  LOL


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

That's a good reason to have screens on the doors and windows, Holly!


----------



## hollydolly

I know Gerogia...we don't really have many bugs here like you all have in the USA...only in the summer are there flies and bees and wasps and a few  moths at night   really...but we don't get mossies and crickets and lizards and things as we also get in Spain where I do have a screen door , ...but now I'm seriously thinking of getting one for here now


----------



## AZ Jim

It's bright sunshine, slight breeze, 73 degrees F in my home here in Arizona.  I have been in and out of the house and patio.  Wish you all had this kinda day.  PS For Holly we have almost no flying bugs here ever.


----------



## hollydolly

LOL well I'm coming to live next door to you then Jim..


----------



## Jackie22

Well, me too, Jim, it is very cold here and overcast...although we've missed the snow so for.

Thank you Holly, it was my Aunt's funeral, she has been sick a very long time, we'll miss her.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> That's a good reason to have screens on the doors and windows, Holly!



Very rare to have screens on windows here.  I wish we did.  We get flies and wasps.  They wouldn't keep out the midgies though - the mesh would have to be extremely tight as midgies are tiny beasts with a vicious bite!  

No rain, snow, ice, or sun here. Just cloudy and hazy.  Dreich. Right now at just before 11am it's 8c/48f.  

Since we were gone Thursday and Friday I had to grocery shop today - something I never do on a Saturday.  So I beat the crowds and was out the door by 8:15.  Husband is laying the floor tiles today, then installing the toilet.  We haven't bought the sink or a medicine cabinet yet.  I still need to paint the inside of the door.

So sorry about your aunt Jackie.


----------



## hollydolly

Annie my O/H red-modelled  my whole bathroom about a year ago...took the whole thing out...new tiles, new flooring , new shower unit, new basin and utility cabinet etc. He also tiled the floor and ceiling of the Loo ...and it all looks beautiful , and the beauty is it will probably never need doing again. 

Dreich here today as well, but as I did everything yesterday my back is hurting too much to go out anyway, so I'm happy to stay in..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Annie my O/H red-modelled  my whole bathroom about a year ago...took the whole thing out...new tiles, new flooring , new shower unit, new basin and utility cabinet etc. He also tiled the floor and ceiling of the Loo ...and it all looks beautiful , and the beauty is it will probably never need doing again.
> 
> Dreich here today as well, but as I did everything yesterday my back is hurting too much to go out anyway, so I'm happy to stay in..




Our main bathroom was done in 2004 by my hubby - he tiled the walls, tub, floor, but we didn't get a new sink/toilet/tub.  He did put in a new shower though.  This half bathroom is getting everything new. Last room in the house to be remodeled/redecorated.  Although one guest room and the hallway could use new carpet.


----------



## hollydolly

We had new carpet and walls all painted in the livingroom 2 years ago.. new white  mantlepiece, new glass panelled door  etc...but I'm never satisfied with the livingroom and I'll want it done again soon with newer patio doors ... bedrooms were all done within the last 3 years...and like you did yourself  hubs remodelled all  the  old doors  throughout the house( 9 doors in all)  and modernised them all with beading and framing... they would have cost a fortune to buy new 

We had a new kitchen 8 years ago, and new granite tile floor  but I wish I'd chosen a different colour worktop so I'm hoping to get that changed

The new stair carpet was laid just last year.. 

New heavy duty white UPVC  front door in 5 years ago as well as a new back door.. so the only thing that's waiting to be done is my dressing room. he fitted it all out with shelving and clothes rails a few years ago..but it's not been painted for about 20 years...so he's going to be doing that this week coming because finally he has some time off work...so yeah I'm happy with that.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> We had new carpet and walls all painted in the livingroom 2 years ago.. new white  mantlepiece, new glass panelled door  etc...but I'm never satisfied with the livingroom and I'll want it done again soon with newer patio doors ... bedrooms were all done within the last 3 years...and like you did yourself  hubs remodelled all  the  old doors  throughout the house( 9 doors in all)  and modernised them all with beading and framing... they would have cost a fortune to buy new
> 
> We had a new kitchen 8 years ago, and new granite tile floor  but I wish I'd chosen a different colour worktop so I'm hoping to get that changed
> 
> The new stair carpet was laid just last year..
> 
> New heavy duty white UPVC  front door in 5 years ago as well as a new back door.. so the only thing that's waiting to be done is my dressing room. he fitted it all out with shelving and clothes rails a few years ago..but it's not been painted for about 20 years...so he's going to be doing that this week coming because finally he has some time off work...so yeah I'm happy with that.



You've been busy as well.  I guess you are planning on staying in that house a long time?  Hubby did all our work except of course putting in a patio door and putting in 19 windows.  We don't want to replace our interior doors as they are the originals although I think at one time the upper panels had glass in them.  So they get painted glossy white.  We do need a new front and back door.  Both still use skeleton keys, although our interior front door has deadbolt.  

This was a 'holiday/future retirement house' when my husband and ex bought it in 1994.  They also had a house in London.  This is where they came during school holidays. So not a lot of work was done on it during holidays.  It took me ten years to get a new kitchen and living room!  Bedrooms have all been done except that one still needs new carpet.  Bathrooms.  We could use a new garage or at least a new roof.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm not gonna remodel anything. Nope. This place was built to suit me six years ago, and even if I get to a point where it doesn't suit me anymore, it's gonna stay just as it is. So there. You two just go ahead and deal with the mess (and the expense)

Cloudy here but not looking like we'll get rain. That's a plus in my book. And it's the last day of the worst month of the year. Feb-u-deary is NOT my favorite month! I'm ready to March into spring. Two weeks ago there were already buds on the daffodils, but with the cold weather, they sort to went into hibernation. Guess we'll see their happy little yellow faces turned up toward the sun this coming week. I can handle that!


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I'm not gonna remodel anything. Nope. This place was built to suit me six years ago, and even if I get to a point where it doesn't suit me anymore, it's gonna stay just as it is. So there. You two just go ahead and deal with the mess (and the expense)
> 
> Cloudy here but not looking like we'll get rain. That's a plus in my book. And it's the last day of the worst month of the year. Feb-u-deary is NOT my favorite month! I'm ready to March into spring. Two weeks ago there were already buds on the daffodils, but with the cold weather, they sort to went into hibernation. Guess we'll see their happy little yellow faces turned up toward the sun this coming week. I can handle that!



Our house was built in 1927.  I can't imagine what it looked like then.  Fireplaces in every room for heat, living room was divided in half so that wall was removed at some point. Anyway, our mess is nearly done and all the big expense stuff has already been done.    I personally prefer an older house even though it is more work to keep up.  There are lots of big old Victorian houses on our road - don't think I'd want the expense of those, especially the heating. 

We've got a few daffodils now, but they look a bit chilly!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Funny...I'm reminded of the time we remodeled the kitchen in our Craftsman home in Michigan. Nothing had been done to it since the day the house was built in 1922. It only took three weeks, and we were really getting tired of eating out. When it was all done, we were thrilled with the finished product but ate out for two more days. Why? Because I didn't want to scratch up the beautiful new stainless steel sink! LOL

Fortunately, bathroom fixtures aren't stainless steel so I had no such qualms about bathing in the newly-remodeled bathrooms!


----------



## hollydolly

My house is 60 years old...I've owned it for 35 years...for the first few years apart from painting every room every four years nothing much was done to it, I was a single parent and didn't have the funds to remodel . The work has all been done since daughter left home  and bought her own first house and then I  remarried and 2 wages were coming in..and so everything started to happen then.. thank God.

My house in Spain OTOH, is relatively new at 20 years old...we've done very little to that except put in a new kitchen and new roof tiles..


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Funny...I'm reminded of the time we remodeled the kitchen in our Craftsman home in Michigan. Nothing had been done to it since the day the house was built in 1922. It only took three weeks, and we were really getting tired of eating out. When it was all done, we were thrilled with the finished product but ate out for two more days. Why? Because I didn't want to scratch up the beautiful new stainless steel sink! LOL
> 
> Fortunately, bathroom fixtures aren't stainless steel so I had no such qualms about bathing in the newly-remodeled bathrooms!



My hubby gutted and did our kitchen and it took him 5 weeks.  The only thing he wasn't allowed to do for insurance reasons was hook up the gas to the cooker.  We'd had electric before and we switched.  We got white cupboards with glass doors on them and I'm still very fanatical after 5 years keeping them clean. 

My brother and his family have a house (in Michigan) that was built in 1919.  They had a brand new kitchen put in and couldn't use it for months!


----------



## Ameriscot

The Scottish government is really good at promoting energy efficiency.  Anyone could get a zero percent loan to have energy efficient heating put in their homes as well as being given a grant.  So we took advantage of it.  Replaces our extremely expensive LPG gas heat for an air source heat pump. We're paying about half what we had been paying PLUS the government started paying us after we'd had the system a year.  £100 a month! Our house is so much warmer now.  

So a new heating system is another thing we had done.


----------



## Jackie22

Morning ladies, Georgia, my daffodils were in full bloom and fruit trees had blooms on them before last week....we're looking at a cloudy dreary day too.

Just recently did a major remodel on my house that consisted of removing old wall paper, plastering and painting and putting down laminated floors....and that will be my final redo on this house, that I've lived in for 40 years.

Annie, I also changed out a 25 year old heat pump, my electric bill went down $100 per month, no government incentive here though....I have seen that in the past, but not recently.


----------



## Ameriscot

Jackie22 said:


> Morning ladies, Georgia, my daffodils were in full bloom and fruit trees had blooms on them before last week....we're looking at a cloudy dreary day too.
> 
> Just recently did a major remodel on my house that consisted of removing old wall paper, plastering and painting and putting down laminated floors....and that will be my final redo on this house, that I've lived in for 40 years.
> 
> Annie, I also changed out a 25 year old heat pump, my electric bill went down $100 per month, no government incentive here though....I have seen that in the past, but not recently.



We were paying £250/month for our LPG gas and that was just for the heat, not electric.  Now we have a warmer house, electric is £150 a month, we get £100 back from the government, but then pay £100 on the loan for the system which was £10K.


----------



## hollydolly

I don't think we can get any government help here either in England...not exactly  sure but I've not heard of it..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> I don't think we can get any government help here either in England...not exactly  sure but I've not heard of it..



No, it's something promoted by the SNP government.

Looks like it covers all the UK now:

http://www.energysavingtrust.org.uk/renewable-heat-incentive


----------



## Jackie22

I pay roughly $200 per month for electric.....everything in my house is electric....now, water bill can be as high as $200 in month in the summer months,
more than that when I forget to turn the water hose off in the yard...:eek-new:


----------



## Ameriscot

Jackie22 said:


> I pay roughly $200 per month for electric.....everything in my house is electric....now, water bill can be as high as $200 in month in the summer months,
> more than that when I forget to turn the water hose off in the yard...:eek-new:



We can't get natural gas here, only in the town.  So the only thing now that is gas is the hob on the cooker - the over is electric.  Dryer is electric. Never, ever would need AC in this house and it's not unheard of to have it on in summer sometimes!  We don't get a water bill, it's included in our council tax.

My sister - in Michigan - is always complaining about how high her water bill is, especially in summer as she has an acre.


----------



## QuickSilver

We have absolutely nothing we need to do today..   OR tomorrow... so the possibilties are endless... lol!


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> We have absolutely nothing we need to do today..   OR tomorrow... so the possibilties are endless... lol!



Good book?  Movie?  Veg out?


----------



## Davey Jones

17 year old Grandaughter showed me her new shoes for a dance date, I told her "no way are you going to be taller then me".


----------



## AprilT

Today, I'm going to catch up on a few episodes of a series I haven't been watching because it comes on the same time as another show I watch on Wednesdays I've missed three episodes, so that's about 2-1/2 hours worth of tv kill brain cell time, but I'm thinking I might watch my movie rental I picked up from the library, "The Maze Runner." So much to contemplate.  Movie or TV series or a book.  hmmmmmmmm so much time, so many exciting choices and here's the phone ringing with a friend trying to talk me into a night out with one of my meetup groups.  I'm not up to it, but, who knows, I might change my mind.  But I'm really saving my energy for next weekend's night out.

Letting voicemail get it though, can't type and answer the phone at the same time when I don't have my voice answer set on the phone.  What I really need is a nap.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Maybe it will be easier to make a decision after a nap, April. If not, you can always take another nap, right?

I'm binge watching House of Cards. Trouble with doing this is that when I've seen all the episodes, I'll have to wait another year to watch season 4 (if there's a season 4).


----------



## AprilT

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Maybe it will be easier to make a decision after a nap, April. If not, you can always take another nap, right?
> 
> I'm binge watching House of Cards. Trouble with doing this is that when I've seen all the episodes, I'll have to wait another year to watch season 4 (if there's a season 4).



If only I really could take a nap, I am going to give it a try though, I'm feeling really tired, just difficult for me to nap most of the time unless my blood levels or somethings is off, as it might just be, so nap might happen.  My brain has been off past few days.  LOL.  Ok, off more than usual.  

I know how you feel about watching those shows in batches, I'm wanted to wair for a couple of series to end so I can watch them on netflix in one swoop, but, a couple of them, I know may have a couple of more years in them, so, I'll just have to deal with it, but, I'm still holding off till late spring or summer for now.  I looking forward to house of cards, Game of thrones and maybe that orange show.

Well, I'm off to try for that nap first and see if it clears this foggie head up.

Hoping you and all the members have a great rest of day.  Till we meet again.  have fun people.


----------



## Kath

Today I'm exhausted from yesterday and that's because i had a security system put in the house along with new smoke alarm/carbon monoxide detection system.  It took the security company nearly the whole day to rig it all up and then they had to teach me how to operate everything.  That took awhile! They hooked it all up via my wireless connection so I can control everything using my iPhone.  The dog was awake all day because there were strange guys in the house and her job is protecting me and the house.  So today she has been catching up on her beauty sleep.  Since we're supposed to get more snow tomorrow, I went to the grocery store for supplies and then put it all away which is the tiring part so now I'm joining the dog for some shuteye.

Does anyone watch Grantchester?  I've been watching it for awhile now and I really like the lead actor (a very talented hunk).


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Kath, I've tried and tried to watch Grantchester and just can't get into it However...Downton Abbey's season finale is tonight, and I _can_ get into that!

We're in for a week of cloudy and rainy weather. The good part is that it's going to be warm until Friday. Yay.


----------



## Ameriscot

Raining here.  

I'm supposed to be doing housework but I'm catching up with all the posting that goes on while I'm sleeping and America is still awake.    I've got some of it done, but not finished.  Hubby is installing the new toilet.  Lots of swearing going on.


----------



## hollydolly

We're going out in a little while ...he's up there getting tarted up...we're not going too far but I need to get out and walk to release the muscle spasms...so we'll walk somewhere then stop off at the pub and have a drink and walk  back...it's gloriously sunny at the moment, but it's blowing a Gale..and it's freeezing so we'll have to wrap up...might take my camera with me...and get a few photies depending where we end up.


----------



## Kath

Hi to all! Georgia, it's true that Grantchester is a bit difficult to get the mind around but I watch it because of the cute actor hunk and also because it's on right after Downton Abbey which I love to bits!  My favorite person on Downton is Maggie Smith but really like the whole cast.

HD - I think a walk really helps when the lower back hurts.  When I walk with the dog, sometimes I'm not much aware of the pain.  Pain is really the worst when I first wake up in the morning.  We are supposed to have either snow or sleet every day this week which more or less makes me housebound!  A friend and neighbor of mine up the street passed away yesterday so I'm trying to catch a ride to the service from another neighbor.  This occurrence is the major downside of living in a 55+ community.


----------



## Davey Jones

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Maybe it will be easier to make a decision after a nap, April. If not, you can always take another nap, right?
> 
> I'm binge watching House of Cards. Trouble with doing this is that when I've seen all the episodes, I'll have to wait another year to watch season 4 (if there's a season 4).



Season 4 is already on Netflix, I watched it last night.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

You sure you weren't watching season 3, Davey? Season 3 is the one that was just made available on Friday (the 27th).


----------



## hollydolly

Kath I'm sorry to hear you lost a friend and neighbour so recently..I hope you managed to get a ride for the service.

Yes you're so right, I;m the same as you, my back is worse in the mornings..sometimes I can't get out of bed, ..and also if I sit around a ,lot it's worse. Walking definitely eases it. We went out to lunch at a pub a few villages away..and had a 2 mile walk along the bridlepath from one village to another then had some lunch then drove back nearer home to the local lakes and ... it was  sunny but it was verrrry cold and windy..but here's a few photos of our local area and where we were today ..









This is the ruins of an old church opposite the pub in the village..the church was built in the 12th century , but became a ruin in the 19th century.. 











This is the lake we walked around which takes about 45 minutes at a smart pace..


----------



## Ameriscot

Nice photos, Holly!


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks AS ...it was verrry cold and as the village is very rural and muddy at this time of the year everyone goes in their wax jackets and wellies...and there's a sign on the door telling everyone to remove their boots in the hallway as you  go in..it's a very old traditional pub circa 14 century  with a big open log fire which was lit today making it very cosy and warm inside . Low oak beams means you have to duck indoors if you're  fairly tall..it's also a B&B... 


here's the link to the history and the photos of the interior.. 


http://www.brocketarms.com/photos/


----------



## charlotta

You love the lead actor in Grantchester b c he looks somewhat like a younger Robert Redford.  I, also, love Grantchester which ended last weekend.  I hope it comes back.  I wept during Downton tonight.  We
have to wait until Jan 1016 to get our next fix.


----------



## Ameriscot

Skipping the gym today as we are going across the water to Greenock to buy a sink, wall cabinet and loo roll holder for the new bathroom. Toilet is installed and working. 

Yesterday I joined Amazon Prime because I've learned the series Outlander which was filmed here is finally going to be shown through Amazon. 80 other countries got it before us.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning! Foggy, rainy and finally warmer here.

Ameriscot, did you learn any new cuss words during the installation of the new toilet? LOL

I don't have to work today. Tomorrow it's back to the regularly-scheduled scrubbing/dusting/mopping/vacuuming, but this is today, and I'm going to enjoy it.

So glad that we're finally (I hope!) done with that silly Bates/Anna story line on Downton Abbey. It looks like Lady Mary has found her next love interest (or victim, whichever).


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Good morning! Foggy, rainy and finally warmer here.
> 
> Ameriscot, did you learn any new cuss words during the installation of the new toilet? LOL
> 
> I don't have to work today. Tomorrow it's back to the regularly-scheduled scrubbing/dusting/mopping/vacuuming, but this is today, and I'm going to enjoy it.
> 
> So glad that we're finally (I hope!) done with that silly Bates/Anna story line on Downton Abbey. It looks like Lady Mary has found her next love interest (or victim, whichever).



Naw, I know them all and use them!


----------



## Kath

charlotta said:


> You love the lead actor in Grantchester b c he looks somewhat like a younger Robert Redford.  I, also, love Grantchester which ended last weekend.  I hope it comes back.  I wept during Downton tonight.  We
> have to wait until Jan 1016 to get our next fix.



I do like the Grantchester guy but to me he doesn't look like Redford.  I'll miss the show while it's on hiatus.  Same goes for Outlander which returns in April - I like this one because it's a terrific way to learn Scottish history, plus (with a capital P) I'm crazy about Sam Heughan (aka Jamie).  I was in complete tears during Downton's last episode - it was beautifully done!


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> I do like the Grantchester guy but to me he doesn't look like Redford.  I'll miss the show while it's on hiatus.  Same goes for Outlander which returns in April - I like this one because it's a terrific way to learn Scottish history, plus (with a capital P) I'm crazy about *Sam Heughan (aka Jamie*).  I was in complete tears during Downton's last episode - it was beautifully done!



Drooling!  :love_heart:  It's *finally* coming to the UK!  Although I have managed to see the first 8 episodes elsewhere.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Another rainy day here. In other places, it's "April showers bring May flowers". Here it's March-brings-April. We hope

Off to clean a very dark house today. I just don't understand why anybody would prefer living in a house that's as dark as a cave. Oh, well, different strokes and all that...

Y'all have a great day!


----------



## hollydolly

Have a good day yourself Georgia..hope it's not too dark in there, I have to admit I love lots and lots of light in my house..the bigger the windows the better..I really need bigger windows in mine


 Later this afternoon I'm back at the hospital to see another consultant about yet  another procedure..*sigh* ...not looking forward to it I have to admit...but it has to be done, so just gotta grit my teeth and go.

At least the sun is shining


----------



## Ameriscot

Went to the dentist this morning for a cleaning.  Our plans were to go into Glasgow afterwards and meet up with our Ugandan daughter. But we've had lots of snow dumped on us and the roads are a mess.  Plus the ferry was off and the trains aren't running on time.  We could have taken the bus over which goes on the other ferry but just decided, nope. Disappointed.  I had all the stuff we bought her in Thailand that I was going to give to her. Also picked up 2 boxes of ginger biscuits to give her, and this means they are in my house, calling my name. Not good. 

So husband is working on the bathroom again.  Lots of swearing due to the new sink and dripping.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Looked out of the kitchen window and was surprized to see a sheep looking back at me.  I was even more surprized to find a dozen or so of the wooly beasts grazing in our neighbours garden.  So after finding out who owned them, we shoooo'd them back to their field.  It's cold,but beautifully sunny day here.  No snow in this corner of East Scotland,  and a lot drier than the West,but still a bit chilly to work in the garden.   

Packing our cases to go to Germany for a holiday and for the next week or so, we'll be re-visiting Frankfurt, Mainz (where we lived long ago) and the small towns along the Rhine & Mosel valleys.


----------



## Ameriscot

Capt Lightning said:


> Looked out of the kitchen window and was surprized to see a sheep looking back at me.  I was even more surprized to find a dozen or so of the wooly beasts grazing in our neighbours garden.  So after finding out who owned them, we shoooo'd them back to their field.  It's cold,but beautifully sunny day here.  No snow in this corner of East Scotland,  and a lot drier than the West,but still a bit chilly to work in the garden.
> 
> Packing our cases to go to Germany for a holiday and for the next week or so, we'll be re-visiting Frankfurt, Mainz (where we lived long ago) and the small towns along the Rhine & Mosel valleys.



Sounds nice.  Enjoy your trip.  Looks like we got the snow last night and today that is usually in the east or north.


----------



## QuickSilver

Just had my yearly blood work drawn.. Flunked the BMI and the blood pressure criteria to get my discount on my insurance premium..  136/86.. Of course I had just gotten off the highway, and the drive in was pretty slick and icy.   I've already decided that they can keep their discount.. it's never gonna happen.


----------



## jujube

Off to see the retina specialist this afternoon.  I'm told the news will be somewhat bad, bad or really bad.  The "somewhat bad" I can live with, the other two will mean surgery.


----------



## ronaldj

meet with a world war two veteran and set up an interview for a piece I am working on for the local paper........brought in wood and if the weather doesn't break soon will need more.....tonight I have a board of review meeting.....the wife she had jury duty


----------



## Pappy

Good luck, jujube. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> Off to see the retina specialist this afternoon.  I'm told the news will be somewhat bad, bad or really bad.  The "somewhat bad" I can live with, the other two will mean surgery.



Good luck!  I hope you get the right news!


----------



## Vivjen

Not on my agenda; but my car wouldn't start today, so I have just had a new battery fitted.
the man was quite impressed; my battery had lasted nearly 8 years.....so I don't begrudge it at all!


----------



## QuickSilver

wrong thread.... I was wondering where this post went..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Fingers crossed for jujube!

Done cleaning the Dark House for another four weeks. Yay. Hard to see the dust when it's dark!

Wow...eight years on a battery. No wonder the mechanic was impressed.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I was at the hospital for a procedure with a consultant ...gotta return on the 18th for yet another MRI scan.. ..that's 4 days before my back surgery..I've seen inside more hospitals in the last 3 months than I have in my whole life I think  and more to come..


Jujube...I hope your news is from the hospital is much better than you're expecting.

ironically I have to take my o/h to the eye hospital tomorrow. he's never needed specs, but lately he's been having trouble seeing at night and reading small print...so he had his eyes tested and he's slightly shprt-sighted..and they prescribed lenses for him but they discovered he has a burned retina  in his right eye, so he's been referred to the specialist tomorrow..and they've said that he has to have someone drive him because he won't be able to see to drive himself after they put drops in his eyes..


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, I'm sure you're very tired of hospitals by now.

I've had my eyes dilated before and you just can't see properly afterwards. As I recall sunglasses would be a good idea.


----------



## hollydolly

How long does the distorted vision last for Annie..he's gotta go to work the next day?


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> How long does the distorted vision last for Annie..he's gotta go to work the next day?



It's been a long time but I think it was just a few hours.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes that's what we thought..he's just  said he may just get a cab..


----------



## Vivjen

Oh dear, poor Holly.
i hate hospitals....you must be getting really fed up of them.
hope jujube got on ok.


----------



## hollydolly

I am Viv ...absolutely sick of being sick!!


----------



## Kath

Today we had a bunch of icy sleet that made the roads a virtual skating rink.  I have some rather large cracks in my walls so I called my friendly local handyman who came to take a look.  He said the cracking was caused by 1) extreme cold weather and 2) settling of the house.  Since this place is only 7 years old, I wasn't expecting cracks this soon.  He's going to get up into the attic to see what's going on up there that might be a factor.  I'm nervous about the potential cost of this project.

Jujube, hope your news about your eyes is not too negative.  I'll be thinking of you and hoping all goes well.

QS - When it comes to health, we can only do the best we can and hope that we got great DNA from our parents.  My BP always goes up when I go to the doctor which he calls "white coat syndrome" and it's very common - so he also takes BP at the end of the appointment and it usually has gone down.  If your insurance has such rigorous standards regarding their premium discount, maybe they need to take some business management courses.


----------



## jujube

Pretty good news.  No surgery at present as the risks of surgery outweigh the advantages at this point.  Hopefully my brain will start mostly using the input from my good left eye and ignoring the hazy images from my naughty right eye.


----------



## Ameriscot

Good news Jujube! 

Going to the gym this morning. Hoping bathroom will be done when I get back. Husband had a terrible time figuring out why the new sink leaked but it's sorted now. He has cupboard, loo roll holder, splash back tiles, and caulking to do. Then I can touch up the paint and also paint the door.


----------



## hollydolly

Good news jujube... 


Sunny start again today, very blue skies at just past 8am..and forecast is for it to get warmer..I'm due back to work tomorrow.. but I'm only doing the odd day until my surgery so hopefully with the help of the PK's  my back will hold up until then..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, kids.

Jujube, pretty good news. Here's hoping...

Ameriscot, still no new words? LOL I bet you'll be glad when that project is done!

Holly, goodness! You've certainly had your share. Your surgery is when? And how long will the recovery period be? As for your husband's eye appointment, yes, sunglasses help and the distorted vision shouldn't last more than a few hours. Those eye drops dilate the eyes letting in more light, which is why sunglasses help.

A big, big house today. I always feel like I should leave a trail of cookie crumbs so that I can find my way back out when I'm done. As it is, I turn on the lights in every room when I get there, then turn the lights out as I finish and leave the room.

It's going to be 70F here today, before a big crash in temps tomorrow afternoon. It's spring in Georgia...one day all but tropical and the next a deep freeze. It gets old fast!


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, no new words.  I know them all!  Nearly done now.  

Sunny today.  Snow has nearly all melted even though we really got dumped on yesterday.  Early evening we had lots of hail.  

Snapped this one with my phone when I went to the bus stop this morning.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgia I hope you managed to get that great big house done ok, and I hope you get paid loads for doing it...I personally would run a mile from cleaning someone else's house LOL..but I know you love it..


Nice picture AS..I wish I had a view like that at the bus stop .. 

This morning I took hubs to the hospital we were in there 2 hours, and as you predicted he was given first an anaesthetic then they dilated his eyes with the eye drops , and his vision was very blurred when he came out, he could only just make out the shape of my car LOL..so it's a good thing he didn't go by himself as he wanted.

I dropped him off home then went off to the hairdresser and had my hair cut and blow dried ready to go back to work tomorrow. I'm working tomorrow and saturday this week then ot again until next Wednesday.

Georgia thanks for asking..I have another MRI scan to get week after next  then my back  surgery is on the 23rd and so I'll be out of action for a couple of weeks. I'm hoping just a week but I've had this done before and it took a couple of weeks to settle down for me to be able to become mobile enough to work


----------



## Kath

AS - I really like the picture you shared; you are lucky to live so near to water.

Holly - I hope all goes well for you at work - I always get a little bit claustrophobic in the MRI machine but each time it gets a little bit less.

Still very icy here and we are due to get 6 - 8 inches of snow tomorrow - everyone here in our area is complaining with a capital C.


----------



## Ameriscot

Yes, I like having the water right out front!


----------



## QuickSilver

Still freaking out over income tax preparation and results.  Gotta find a way to not have to pay so much every April.


----------



## hollydolly

It's 6.30am...I'm just getting ready for work..an 11 hour day ahead of me as usual if I can get through it..fingers crossed.


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, hope your back doesn't give you any grief today.

Grocery shopping and picking up prescription. Then my lower body muscle routines. The rest of painting in bathroom when hubby is done.

Also will be bombarding you all with my photos!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Fingers crossed for you, Holly. Here's hoping that you get through the day without pain...by now you're six hours into it?

And Ameriscot? Bombard away! The view from your bus stop is gorgeous.

Holly, I managed to get through the great big house yesterday. But. The client's girlfriend, her two kids, her cousin and her cousin's newborn were all living there as well while the client was remodeling girlfriend's house. It was finished two weeks ago, and she was supposed to have moved out but wasn't quite done. Seems she took all the cleaning supplies. All. Of. Them. She and the cousin were still there yesterday morning, getting ready to go to her newly-remodeled house. On their way out the door, she said "Hope it's not too much trouble to clean today" while she and the cousin laughed their butts off. When I went to the laundry room to get the cleaning supplies, I discovered there was nothing there. Nothing! Wait. That's a lie. There was a bottle of white vinegar, which can't be used on marble counters and he has lots of those.

I usually have spares of stuff I really need...except for yesterday. It was a real treat to try to clean the stainless steel without SS polish or even some baking soda! After the first 3 1/2 hours, I'd done what I could, mostly just wiping up but able to polish all the mirrors and glass shower enclosures, clean the hardwood floors, dust and vacuum. Then I gave it up. Decided that I'd earned every darned cent so instead of paying myself by the hour, took the entire flat amount of cash that we'd agreed on for working 5 to 6 hours and that he leaves on the kitchen counter.

I was fuming and definitely not a happy camper. I even thought about sending him a text and telling him that I wouldn't be back but decided that it was silly to punish him because I was ticked at her. Doubt that he had a clue that she "purloined" his cleaning supplies.

Anyway, today should be somewhat easier, even with two teen and one pre-teen girls in the family. And they live just a block away


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, just uploaded a few dozen in both threads! Sounds like a royal pain in the butt for you yesterday!

Change of agenda for us.  Ugandan daughter was in Glasgow for training and is taking a few days off to spend with us.  We haven't seen her since we left for Thailand the end of November.  So hubby has gone over to Glasgow to get her on the train.  They are going to the cinema first.  I've already done the grocery shopping and picked up goodies for her.  

This means work on the bathroom will be delayed until she goes back on Monday.  Wet paint would not be a good idea.  We'll need to clear out all the tools, paint, etc in the guest room that she uses.  Bought her some pretty things in Thailand that I know she'll love.


----------



## ronaldj

stacking wood once again, getting my column ready for this week......my dad always said "a change is as good as a rest."  that is the nice thing about retirement/well simi something different each day......I watched the Rat Patrol last night anyone remember that show?


----------



## Ameriscot

ronaldj said:


> stacking wood once again, getting my column ready for this week......my dad always said "a change is as good as a rest."  that is the nice thing about retirement/well simi something different each day......I watched the Rat Patrol last night anyone remember that show?



Sounds vaguely familiar.  Who was in it?


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning all, I woke up to 4" of snow this morning.  Today I'll work on my tax stuff...fun fun......everyone have a good day.


----------



## Kath

Jackie...we've got a similar landscape here.  It's at about 6 inches right now and coming on strong.

QS...there are ways to make the tax bite less sharp, like starting a business at home online so you can expense a bunch of stuff for tax purposes.  GeorgiaX probably knows of some things one can expense when working for oneself, such as advertising, cleaning supplies, car (and gas) expenses, part of your home, etc.

Hope everyone has a great day with as little precipitation as possible!


----------



## Bullie76

Ameriscot said:


> Georgia, no new words.  I know them all!  Nearly done now.
> 
> Sunny today.  Snow has nearly all melted even though we really got dumped on yesterday.  Early evening we had lots of hail.
> 
> Snapped this one with my phone when I went to the bus stop this morning.
> 
> View attachment 15290



Very nice. Water and mountains hard to beat.

Not much on the agenda today. Yesterday it was 72 and I played golf in shorts. Today it is 36 and wet. Crazy. I will watch old movies and fool around on the internet today.


----------



## ronaldj

ell change is good.....just returned from picking up granddaughter she is not feeling well....two hour round trip, she will spend the night worth every minute of the task....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, y'all. It's cold here this morning, but we might get sunshine. That would be welcome after a week of overcast sky.

Yanno, sometimes I'm not feeling this cleaning stuff. I hope I have the intestinal fortitude to stick it out a while longer. Like until the end of the year maybe.

Hope it's not sNOwing on anybody or too cold or too rainy. Everybody should have a sunny day, and the weather should be like in Camelot where it only rained at night!

Holly, how did it go yesterday?


----------



## Ameriscot

It got up to 46F here yesterday.  Feels about the same today.  Cloudy and a bit breezy. 

Went to the gym this morning but cut my workout short by about 10 mins.  I was struggling.  And I've got yet another sore throat!  Time to go to the doctor I think.  This has been going on for too long which is very unusual for me.


----------



## AprilT

Not much planned for the day other than trying on outfits for this evening, I'm getting too good at this, I've already narrowed it down especially since this place is pretty casual and I'm not even going to wear heels.  YAY! no heels tonight, comfortable sandals.  Will be going to hear a band, maybe do a little dancing if my back lets me.  But off to Siesta Beach Club for the evening for a fun time with my meetup group.

The band this evening, but there will be other music as well.


----------



## QuickSilver

So happy it's Friday...  I'm going to relax tonight with a glass of wine and a soak in the hot tub..  ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## hollydolly

Hi everyone,

It's taken me all day to have the energy to come and sit for more than 2 minutes at the PC..but I'm here now...

Georgia..thanks for asking sweetie..yesterday was a bit of a trial but I managed to get through it without too much pain just a few PK's and my team were stars so not too difficult, except by the time my day was over the pain had set in hard and it was difficult driving home...today..can you believe I've picked up the worst cold I can remember having for years. I felt it coming on yesterday..and today I've taken Contac all day but it's not stopped the streaming nose. I don't know anything else that would stop it..does anyone else? I rarely ever get colds..maybe once every 10 years or so but when I get them,  Boy, do I get 'em, and they really lay me low ( bluddy nora I sound like a right hypochondriac) lol.

I slept for 2 hours this afternoon...but I have to get better because I've got a 12 hour working day ahead of me tomorrow.

Georgia it does sound like you are getting a bit weary of the cleaning, maybe it's just a blip at the moment, but I hope you can stick it put if only for the financial side of it.

Annie..you've been suffering waaaay too long with this, I agree you really need to see the GP..I'm sure you'll need AB's.. hope you get to see someone soon.

April wow I haven't been on a night out like that for ages, sounds like you're going to have a great time..I'm jealous. ..and no heels either, even better


----------



## AprilT

hollydolly said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It's taken me all day to have the energy to come and sit for more than 2 minutes at the PC..but I'm here now...
> 
> April wow I haven't been on a night out like that for ages, sounds like you're going to have a great time..I'm jealous. ..and no heels either, even better



Holly, sorry you're having a time.  It's been touch and go all week for me too, I've been deciding if this outing was going to happen all week just up till today, my back has been locked up like you wouldn't believe.  Lots of hot pads and all kinds of creams and over the counter pain pills and I think I'll be able to hand the night as long as I don't make any quick twisty moves in the wrong way.  But it's been more than six weeks since I've been out on the town and I just need to get out and do something fun, so tonight's the night.  Good thing I see my pain doc on Monday, not that he'll be able to help with my back, but, at least I may be able to get a script for PT, I'm sure with time the pain will ease up, but, it's one of those things that's alway there, just sometimes the kind that keeps you in bed reoccurs, not really all that much you can do about it, aside from the usual but wait it out.  Sigh.

Hope you get much better soon.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh April I really feel for you with the back being a fellow sufferer I know how you must be feeling...so be verrrry careful tonight, and just enjoy it and don't make yourself poorly.. and btw don't burn your back with the hot pads like I did..it's taken 2 weeks and the burns still haven't cleared up..I'm using ice packs now well wrapped up in a tea towel..they seem to relieve the spasms better than the heat.


----------



## AprilT

Thank you, I'm going to enjoy the evening no matter what, even it it just means sitting all night and dancing in my seat enjoying the sights and sounds around me.    I'm going to go start getting ready soon, I'm meeting a friend earlier to grab a bite to eat before heading over to the club.  I want to have time to digest the food well before the music starts.

Hope you have a nice weekend.


----------



## Kath

Holly - So sorry your back is so giving such trouble.  Sometimes it seems like everyone has some sort of back issue.  Hope you feel lots better tomorrow.  

April - Have a great time listening to music and dancing!  Wow! Sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Shalimar

I have been invited out for dinner, (pacific time out here), so it is time to primp! Little black dress,and high heeled shoes here I come. The mermaid is going to party tonight! I hope we can dance as well.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

A baseball game this afternoon (high school grandson),then a basketball game (12 yo grandson) and then we have a table for 8 reserved at 8pm at our local brewery (it`s new with great food). Live band tonight and I am soooooo ready for a night out! Have 3 kids right now-1o yo boy,special needs,and 16 and 17 yo girls. Well the 17 yo ran away night before last but they expected that she would. So it`s been one heckofa week,what with enrolling all three in new schools,dealing with the cops on the runaway,taking said runaway`s dog to the animal shelter because two weeks of listening to this dog bark has done me in-let`s just say I told hubby they may have to drag me out of there tonight to get me to come home


----------



## Shalimar

I hope that poor dog finds a good forever home.


----------



## Vivjen

Been out for my friend's birthday dinner; skirt and heels!
great evening.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

A night out on the town...what a great idea! I can't remember the last time I did anything so wild and crazy. And fun. 

April and Holly, I hope you both recover from your back problems. I've had them myself from time to time, and it's not one bit fun at all. I've also fractured a whatever-it-is in my neck, and that was even less fun. Weeks in the hospital, months of PT. The most "fun" I've ever had with sheer, unadulterated pain was when I tore a rotator cuff. We won't go into that.

Anyway, I wish April a fun-filled evening and Holly a speedy, if temporary, recovery until the surgery, then a speedy PERMANENT recovery.

Hard day at the "office" and I really just want to give it all up. Let them eat cake or whatever it is they do. Hire a cleaning service. Clean their own houses. Give their kids the responsibility of scouring. Who gives a rat's rear? LOL I've spent the afternoon conniving and calculating and crunching numbers trying to figure out how soon I can quit. If any of you had the smallest idea of how much I don't do numbers, you'd understand about me and number crunching

I'd rather go to basket-weaving camp.


----------



## Catraoine

I am planning on learning a new crochet stitch on Youtube, plus I have recorded a lot of British TV shows so I think sitting on the couch , feet up with the remote in my hand sounds pretty good to me. I hope every has a great day!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Catraoine, we're just finishing up our day. If you're Down Under, does that make us Up Over?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Shalimar said:


> I hope that poor dog finds a good forever home.



Turned out that as I was driving out of the animal shelter,the foster agency caseworker called me to say the girl`s mom wants the dog back. Then she called me a few minutes later from the shelter asking me to describe him as I guess she was going to get him and take him to the mom. Strange,given that I was told that if I didn`t let her bring him to my house he was going to the pound as mom wasn`t allowed to have him at her house. I`m sure she wasn`t as she lives in a mobile home park and his barking is really bad. He bites as well.


----------



## Ameriscot

April and Holly, hope your back troubles ease. Had backaches before so you have my sympathy.

Ugandan daughter is visiting. She was thrilled with the gifts I got her in Thailand. It's rainy and windy so we'll just hang out today. I'll do my muscle workouts and try to stop snacking like I did last night. Oink


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Catraoine, we're just finishing up our day. If you're Down Under, does that make us Up Over?



Aye!  I Skype my SIL in Melbourne often. Usually when it's morning here and evening there.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

That !#$%^&*! cat. 5:30 on a Saturday morning is NOT my idea of wake-up time. One side of my bed is against a wall so how is it that I feel like I got up on the wrong side? Grrrr. Feeling mean and stabby first thing in the morning isn't a good thing, especially on a day off that's supposed to be sunny and almost warm.

Somebody talk me down. _Please!_


----------



## ronaldj

Hardware-man has got to go lean on the counter  during the day, than out to supper with my wife's sister and husband....


----------



## Vivjen

Morning all.
georgia.....have another coffee and chill; sun is out , Sky is blue, it is a little breezy, but hey, you can't have everything!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Had my coffee. It's daylight now, the sun is out, and I'm still cranky. The only thing there is to do today is dust and vacuum up cat fur. I want to run away from home. Doesn't feel like my home anyway even though I'm the one who paid to have it built. I'm going to spend the day wallowing in self-pity. Poor, pitiful me.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Well. That's better. I went out in search of stuff. I've been wanting a backrest thingie for sitting up in bed to read or watch TV. Found one. The Girl Scouts were selling cookies outside of Walmart. We had cookies, but I didn't get any. Not one! My daughter always buys them from the scouts in the neighborhood and had a total of six boxes of different kinds. She got one chocolate-covered peanut butter cookie. One! So I bought two boxes of those because they're our favorite ones, gave one box to her and kept one box for myself. I'm not going to share. Nope. I'm gonna eat every last one all by myself

I'm in a much better frame of mind now and prepared to vacuum cat fur.

And BTW, my kitty has already discovered the backrest and has settled in for one of his many daily naps. Figures. It's like having a little kid in the house.


----------



## Jackie22

LOL...glad you are feeling better, Georgia, sometimes just getting out of the house will work, that and chocolate-covered peanut butter cookies.


----------



## Ameriscot

Jackie22 said:


> LOL...glad you are feeling better, Georgia, sometimes just getting out of the house will work, that and *chocolate-covered peanut butter cookies*.



Those will cure anything!


----------



## AprilT

Had the absolute best time last night and did manage to get in a dance or two.  Bad me, wore heels.  Just couldn't do the sandals and wear jeans at the same time going out dancing,View attachment 15496 but, I know one thing, that top is a no no, way too much material and makes one look even more substantial.  LOL

View attachment 15498

View attachment 15499


----------



## Vivjen

Well done you, April... Went out too; but no dancing!


----------



## Ameriscot

Looks like fun, April!!


----------



## Jackie22

Glad you had fun, April and I like the top.


----------



## AprilT

Jackie22 said:


> Glad you had fun, April and I like the top.



Thanks Jackie, I'm more of a dress gal, but was trying to hang with the crowd and was going more with a tropical vibe, sorta flowy top.  I'll save it for a beach cover up in the future though.  LOL.

Vivjen, glad you got out too, Ameriscot, it was beyond fun, boy do I have stories about some of the men I ran into, but, I'll save those.


----------



## hollydolly

Great photos April..I'm sorry that one doesn't like ones top ...one must endeavour to wear a top that one likes better next time..  

All kidding aside I think you look great nothing worse than a tight fitting top on a voluptuous lady...but then the men may disagree :yougogirl:

I am absolutely shattered,  been up since 3am just worked a hard  13 hour day, I won't bore you all again with my tales of my aching back (got the frozen pack behind me again) ......suffice to say it's 7.45pm now and  I'm completely and utterly  exhausted..I'm gonna try my hardest to stay awake until at least 9pm, but it's gonna be a struggle...I may just fall asleep right here on top of the keyboard zzzzzzzzzzzz         *excuse any snoring you might here won't ya* ? :yawning:


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, get a very long and restful sleep!

April, want to hear these men stories!


----------



## Kath

April, loved your pictures!  I used to love to go anywhere that there was music and dancing - a while back I gave a '50's party and everyone had to dress the part - so fun!

Holly, get lots and lots of great sleep!  

Got up the morning at 4 a.m. to walk dog, fell on ice, got up.  Then got ready to go local lab to get blood draw which I have to do regularly.  When I got home the garage door wouldn't open and I think the door opener is busted but not sure so I called a garage door fixit place but they can't come for 3 more days.  So now the car is parked outside.  Something is always breaking around here.  Have a big wall crack, too, which the handyman will repair this week.  Temperature actually got up to 37 degrees today!


----------



## Cookie

April, you look very pretty in the pictures and the top is fine.....that looks like a fun place..... I haven't been to a dance club in years.  

Holly, you are one tough lady to work such long hours with that back of yours..... Hope you get lots of R&R.  

Kath, I know how you feel, sometimes everything breaks at the same time around here too.....vacuum, toaster, bathroom light.... it's all falling apart around me.  

I've slept most of the day away, reading, resting and eating...... no excitement whatsoever.


----------



## jujube

Holly, best thing for a streaming cold is a hot toddy:  hot water, whisky, lemon juice and honey.  I swear it will raise the dead.

April, looks like you were having a great time and you looked great!


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks everyone for your best wishes..sadly the pain is too bad in my back  to let me sleep so here I am again at 3.30am been up since 3..the cold is streaming as well like a running tap, and I think I need putting down like an aged old nag..

Ignore me I'm just feeling sorry for myself..just taken more meds so hopefully they'll kick in soon...my surgery can't come quick enough for me..honestly. 
Thank  goodness you are all her to listen to my eternal whining.. ..sorry about that  LOL


----------



## Kadee

April , such a pretty smiling face, and the top suits you its nice


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, go ahead and feel sorry for yourself, you're entitled, wee soul.

Daughter still here and is supposed to go back tomorrow but the ferries to Mull and Iona will probably be cancelled. High winds predicted.

Meeting up with friends at the local pub for Sunday dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

Morning Annie..thanks for the sympathy..just got to try and rest as much as possible today I think.

Question, is your time on here showing an hour later than UK time? Even though mine has always been set to GMT UK time ...this morning it's suddenly changed to an hour later than it actually  is..it's only 8.54 but the forum is showing 9.54..odd?


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Morning Annie..thanks for the sympathy..just got to try and rest as much as possible today I think.
> 
> Question, is your time on here showing an hour later than UK time? Even though mine has always been set to GMT UK time ...this morning it's suddenly changed to an hour later than it actually  is..it's only 8.54 but the forum is showing 9.54..odd?



Hadn't noticed but yes it is and I'm set at GMT. I'll just leave it and see what happens when our clocks go ahead.


----------



## Ameriscot

Look like a sunny day here so we're going to ride bikes to the pub to meet for late afternoon dinner. It's only two miles down the road but we'd rather not walk. And I'd get stuck being designated driver. Was okay before when I could have a pint then drive. But with Scotland's new law, even half a pint could put me over the limit. You rarely see cops along this road but any chance at all with being charged with driving while over the limit of alcohol stops me.


----------



## Vivjen

Sun is shining; sky is blue....not frantically warm though...
your luck will turn, Kath; keep soldiering;
not long Holly...keep soldiering; 
not a lot to do today....


----------



## hollydolly

Clock on the forum seems to have righted itself now, perhaps we had to wait until 2am pacific time or whatever the forum is set to for it to take affect here.. 

Enjoy your bike rides Annie and family...thanks VJ..yes it's lovely and sunny this morning here, and really quite warm we're out in the garden, but frustrating for me because as soon as the sun comes out I'm out like a greyhound from a trap and I can't go out today..

Kath I hope you're not hurting today from your fall..sometimes the bruising doesn't show 'till the next day..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Kath, the answer is shoe chains! We used them when we still lived Up North. Had to take them off when walking into a store, though, or risk a pratfall because there was no ice indoors. They just fit on over your shoes. Handy things to have and beats risking a broken hip (or worse).

My kitty let me sleep "late" this morning. He didn't bother me until 6. Or 7, depending on which time we're using.

Holly, I hope you get some relief from both the cold and the back. Do you have to go back to work anytime soon?


----------



## Lon

It's Sunday and a nice sunny day with a temp at noon of 72 F. I will go and play Pentanque from noon until about 3 PM then home for a brief nap. Going to a birthday party for my grand daughter who will be 30 and my grand son who will be 28. The birthday party will be held at Chevy's. Mexican food galore.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Lon, I'll have chilies rellenos, a red enchilada, a green enchilada, some rice and some refried beans. Oh. And don't forget the guacamole, please. While we're at it, I'd like some chili con queso, too.


----------



## Shalimar

My god, Georgia, how tall are you? If I ate that much, I would explode! Lol.


----------



## jujube

Just got back from the St. Paddy's Day parade - pretty pitiful.  Should have been called The Parade of Political Candidates (elections are coming up in that town) 'cause that was the main part of the parade.


----------



## jujube

There's no use having a cold if you can't complain loudly about it, Holly.  I've always said that the more you complain, the longer God keeps you on earth.  Woo-hoo, I'm going to live to be 125.


----------



## Glinda

I'm blowing out LOTS of candles today . . . whoops . . . where's the fire extinguisher! . . . . YIKES!!!:eek1:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Shalimar said:


> My god, Georgia, how tall are you? If I ate that much, I would explode! Lol.



5'4"? Maybe 110 lbs (fully dressed and wearing shoes). Used to be that if I looked at food, even food without fat and calories, I'd look away five lbs heavier. Now I cram it in with both hands and couldn't pay good money to gain a pound. I'm so skinny that if I stand sideways, nobody knows I'm in the room


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Holly, I'm a firm believer in suffering in silence just as long as everybody knows I'm suffering. LOL

Glinda, does this mean birthday wishes are in order? I'm afraid that next birthday I won't get candles unless my daughter can get a quantity discount...


----------



## Kadee

Packing today , to go on one of our bucket list trips to Perth ,Western Australia on Thursday


----------



## Kath

Kadee....have fun on your trip to Perth!  Safe traveling!

Holly, I said a prayer to the Angel of Sinuses and asked for the removal of your cold.  I think it's awfully unfair for you to be besieged with two health problems at the same time.  My fingers, toes, and eyes are crossed in hopes that you will have a huge improvement very shortly.


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, I cannot imagine you ever being invisible!


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all,

Glorious sun this morning but Ice covered cars....hopefully it'll get warmer later. Still suffering with this dreaded lurgy, although I don't feel quite as bad as yesterday..Kath your prayers must be working thank you sweet lady xxx

Georgia not due back to work for a couple more days thank Goodness..I wouldn't be able to get there otherwise..and you and Jujube are right what's the point in suffering when we can moan long and loud about it and make everyone else suffer from listening to us...great support network all sufferers together LOL


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hollydolly, glad you're feeling better this morning, even if it's only not "quite as bad" as yesterday.

It's 56F here and raining. Going to rain all week. Rain Monday-Friday is okay during the work week, but it would be better if it would only be at night like in Camelot.

Kadee, don't forget your toothbrush, but don't pack it yet if you're not leaving until Thursday

Hope y'all have a great day.


----------



## oldman

Taking the corporate jet down to Richmond, Virginia for clients at noon and returning at 8:00 tonight. Looks like good weather on the east coast today, so I expect a smooth ride, at least on the way down. Flying time once we are in the air will be about 1:20. Tomorrow, I have my physical to maintain my license.


----------



## Ameriscot

Took the bus into town to the gym.  Rainy.  Had some hail when I left the gym.  Husband drove Ugandan daughter to Oban (a coastal town where the ferries embark to the islands) in case the ferries were running for her to get back to work.  Not running.  So she and several other of her colleagues they ran into are looking for a hotel to spend the night.


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning everyone, It is still raining here, two days in a row......it has been a while since we've had rain for two days.  I need to get out today, but may put it off until tomorrow, decisions, decisions...

Happy belated birthday, Glinda.


----------



## QuickSilver

For the first time in what seems like forever, we are having a break in the weather and getting some 40 degree days.. This week they are predicting the 50s!  So I will be  hitting the streets tonight for a long awaited walk.   I know my doggie Izzy is soooo looking forward to it.  We did a short walk last night and she was in seventh Heaven!..  So it's me, the dog, and my Ipod this evening..  Finally


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> For the first time in what seems like forever, we are having a break in the weather and getting some 40 degree days.. This week they are predicting the 50s!  So I will be  hitting the streets tonight for a long awaited walk.   I know my doggie Izzy is soooo looking forward to it.  We did a short walk last night and she was in seventh Heaven!..  So it's me, the dog, and my Ipod this evening..  Finally



Enjoy your walk!  50 and sunny here is a reason to celebrate.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> Enjoy your walk!  50 and sunny here is a reason to celebrate.




Yes but despite that, there are still some snowy/icy patches on the sidewalks..  I have to proceed with caution.


----------



## Kath

Just took the dog for a walk and it was sunny for a change and a balmy 40 degrees.  There's so much snow that needs to melt everywhere that it's going to take a very long time to melt.  My doc sent my blood test results via email and wants me to come in for appt. It's nerve-wracking to have off-kilter test numbers but that's been the norm for my health situation.  

Have a fun walk QS!  Be sure to wear shoes with treads on them!


----------



## crochet lady

Today is rainy, cloudy, and a bit cool. Will stay in and clean out the refrigerator, finish painting a garden frog that was fading its colors, treadmill, work on a baby blanket I'm crocheting. Which brings a nice thought to me: yesterday was beautiful with warmth and sun. Went to the local yarn store with 2 coupons for yarn plus a sale was on-going. The cashier let me use BOTH my coupons that day (they usually will not do that); so I got some really good bargains!!


----------



## drifter

I've got laundry to fold, trash to take out, and if all goes well I'll take thirty minutes or so and blow on the harmonica.then lunch and the rest of the afternoon, I'm free to come about the country (grocery shop).


----------



## hollydolly

drifter said:


> I've got laundry to fold, trash to take out, and if all goes well I'll take thirty minutes or so and blow on the harmonica.then lunch and the rest of the afternoon, I'm free to come about the country (grocery shop).




Now that really makes me think of old American films...a man sitting on a porch up in the Holler..blowing on a harmonica or playing on the banjo.. serendipity *sigh*.....you'll be telling us you're whittling next Drifter, and that really would make my day..


----------



## AprilT

Just back from the pain doc, I didn't have to ask for a PT script, he automatically suggested it before I could say anything, also said he doesn't want to make it a habit of me just resorting to the cortisone shots.  Well, duh, I already know I that, at least I refused the pills from the get go, but I will miss the shots.  Hopefully he'll give me one somewhere down the line.  Anyway, I will be setting up some physical therapy appts.

Holly, good to hear you are feeling better than before.

Oldman wishing you a safe trip to and from.

Jackie, just think, oh wait, it's April showers, brings May's flowers; nevermind.  Hope the sun came out for you.  

Kath, hope when you see the doc there's nothing serious with the blood results.

Everyone, I'm running out of brain power, but I hope all your walks and however you're filled/filling your day is going well.


----------



## Ameriscot

Nothing exciting.  Doing my muscle workouts for about an hour and a half.  Laundry, other housework.  

I really need to do my US tax forms.  I don't pay a penny in tax but when I don't file I get this friendly letter from the IRS.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning I think. It's very warm here again this morning and supposed to be overcast again. Nobody has mentioned a word about tornadoes, but the "feel" is tornado-like. It's supposed to be like this for the rest of the week. There's one thing about the weather that we can always count on: it's all outdoors

Wide awake again today at 5 am. Sigh.

Taking my car in before work this morning and leaving it all day to get new brakes, oil change and transmission service. Let's hope that's all that needs to be done.


----------



## Ameriscot

We had very high winds last night.  On some of the islands they had gusts up to 89mph and on the mountains up to 125mph.  Ours weren't that bad. Today it is back and forth with sunshine and showers.  Hope it stays sunny as husband has gone out for a long ride on his new electric bike.  He loves going up steep hills with the motor to help him.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Long ride on an electric bike. Hm. How long is the cord? LOL


----------



## DoItMyself

I have a meeting at the county courthouse later this morning.  After that, since the weather is absolutely beautiful for early March, we're going to break out the bikes and go for a 40 mile ride on the trail.  After we get back we'll put the harnesses on the dogs and go for a walk so they can enjoy the day with us.


----------



## Ameriscot

DoItMyself said:


> I have a meeting at the county courthouse later this morning.  After that, since the weather is absolutely beautiful for early March, we're going to break out the bikes and go for a 40 mile ride on the trail.  After we get back we'll put the harnesses on the dogs and go for a walk so they can enjoy the day with us.



Sounds great!  I love riding my bike!  My husband just bought himself an electric bike - pedal assisted - which is great for getting up the steep hills here.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Long ride on an electric bike. Hm. How long is the cord? LOL



LOL!  A wee motor clips to it and assists you up hills when you need it.  Now I want one but they aren't on sale any more.  £2,500!


----------



## jujube

Well, that would be getting my brakes fixed.  I took off this morning, got about a mile from home and OOPS! hardly any brake action.  So I turned around and limped home slowly with my hand ready to pull the emergency brake if needed.  They worked well enough to get home.  The Spousal Equivalent will be home tonight (YAY!!!) after three weeks away getting his mother's house ready to put up for sale.  I'll probably wait until tomorrow and have him accompany me to the brake shop.


----------



## ndynt

Ameriscot, Thialand....how wonderful.  Thialand, Malaysia and Bali are on my bucket list.   I have an exciting day in store for me LOL  My bi-weekly two hour round trip drive....for acupuncture.  Such an exciting life LOL  But, the sun is shining and it is supposed to be in the 80's today and I have been blessed with another day.  :woohoo1: May everyone have a great day ! ! !


----------



## ndynt

I have an exciting day in store for me LOL  My  bi-weekly two hour round trip drive....for acupuncture.  Such an  exciting life LOL  But, the sun is shining and it is supposed to be in  the 80's today and I have been blessed with another day.  :woohoo1: May everyone have a great day ! ! !


----------



## Vivjen

Spring has sprung.....for today anyway....
saw my first butterfly of the year, sat in the sun, even started a little pressure washing...lovely!


----------



## ndynt

Please HELP this newbie:crying:..how do I delete a post?  Double posted, because I could not find the post I needed to quote from


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Ameriscot, Thialand....how wonderful.  Thialand, Malaysia and Bali are on my bucket list.   I have an exciting day in store for me LOL  My bi-weekly two hour round trip drive....for acupuncture.  Such an exciting life LOL  But, the sun is shining and it is supposed to be in the 80's today and I have been blessed with another day.  :woohoo1: May everyone have a great day ! ! !



80's makes me miss Thailand!  Thailand wasn't even really on my bucket list.  Then husband's niece had her wedding there (just over a year ago) and we loved it.  2+ months this winter, 3 months this coming winter.


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Please HELP this newbie:crying:..how do I delete a post?  Double posted, because I could not find the post I needed to quote from



You can't delete a post.  You'll need to ask a moderator to do it.  Or just let it go.


----------



## ndynt

Ameriscot said:


> You can't delete a post.  You'll need to ask a moderator to do it.  Or just let it go.


 Thank you, Ameriscot.  I tried to edit it, unsuccessfully.   Do not want to hijack this thread...but, would love to hear about what you enjoy about 
Thailand.


----------



## jujube

Vivjen said:


> Spring has sprung.....for today anyway....
> saw my first butterfly of the year, sat in the sun, even started a little pressure washing...lovely!



A poem in honor of spring (author unknown):

Spring has sprung,
the sun has riz.
I wonder where
the flowers iz?


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Thank you, Ameriscot.  I tried to edit it, unsuccessfully.   Do not want to hijack this thread...but, would love to hear about what you enjoy about
> Thailand.



Weather, beaches, warm sea, the people are so friendly - bowing is a tradition, Buddhism and evidence of it everywhere, the gorgeous temples everywhere, getting angry is seriously frowned on so people are laid back, the food is amazing!


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> a poem in honor of spring (author unknown):
> 
> Spring has sprung,
> the sun has riz.
> I wonder where
> the flowers iz?



lol!


----------



## Kath

Great poetry, Jujube!  Today some repair guys are fixing my broken garage door and I sure hope it stays fixed from now on! 

Been doing some blogging to try to overcome writer's block - this was recommended by a friend who teaches English Lit.  My daughter blogs a lot and she does really well at it so when I need writing advice I talk to her.


----------



## AprilT

jujube said:


> A poem in honor of spring (author unknown):
> 
> Spring has sprung,
> the sun has riz.
> I wonder where
> the flowers iz?




Love it, just what the day needed some spring funny.

Today, laundry and more laundry and unfortunately seems one too many of my neighbors had the same idea.  grrrrrrrrrr.  But, happy to say, I'm finito.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

April, that's from a cartoon character way back. His name was Pogo. He said "Spring has sprung, the grass is riz, I wonder where the flowers is."

I'm home. Obviously Picked up my car, and it only cost $344. I figured it was going to cost upwards of $500, so I'm a very happy camper this afternoon. Yippee and stuff.

And just learned that a friend who used to live in the subdivision and has been trying for at least the past three years to get pregnant is four months along with...TWINS! Is that exciting or what?


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, good news on your car and great news on the twins!


----------



## hollydolly

Well my cold was much much better today, thanks to all of your best wishes..and the angel of sinuses was obviously listening to Kath's prayers.. LOL..

Anyway today was a glorious sunny day and soo warm, I went out without a coat on today for the first time in months..

I needed to walk to ease my back muscles so we went to have lunch at a canal side pub near a little Quay  and Boating Marina where there are so many Barges and narrowboats moored up jammed together like sardines , but it looks colourful anyway   ...and then we  walked along the towpath for a couple of miles and just soaked up the blue skies and long awaited warmth of the sun...



here's some photos from today I'll put the rest in the photo forum tomorrow..







We had lunch here..






This is a little corner of the  towpath we walked along.. I took this photo from under a low bridge..


----------



## Vivjen

Lovely, Holly; I got no further than the back garden!


----------



## DoItMyself

Ameriscot said:


> Sounds great!  I love riding my bike!  My husband just bought himself an electric bike - pedal assisted - which is great for getting up the steep hills here.



We have a fantastic trail system here in Iowa-the rails to trails project has taken abandon rail lines and converted them to bike trails.  Not only is the ride great, but there are wonderful reminders of the past all over, including stone mile markers and whistle crossing signs.  The trail we usually ride was a rail right of way originally built in 1885.


----------



## Ameriscot

DoItMyself said:


> We have a fantastic trail system here in Iowa-the rails to trails project has taken abandon rail lines and converted them to bike trails.  Not only is the ride great, but there are wonderful reminders of the past all over, including stone mile markers and whistle crossing signs.  The trail we usually ride was a rail right of way originally built in 1885.
> 
> View attachment 15653



There is also the same project in Michigan. On a family visit there a few years ago my husband and I did the Kal-Haven (Kalamazoo - South Haven) trail which was about 33 miles I think.  Really enjoyed it.  

I'd love to do a really long bike trip over about a week.  Maybe a coast to coast trail here in the UK.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lovely photos, Holly!


----------



## Cookie

Looks like a nice outing, Holly and nice pics. Glad your feeling better.  Is that the canal that we see on TV's Midsomer Murders?


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks Annie...and Viv....VJ if you'd shouted over your garden fence we'd have come and taken you with us ..LOL


----------



## hollydolly

No cookie...not the same canal.. this country has zillions of canals.. I live in a different part of the country to where Midsummer murders is filmed..my photos are of one of the many canals near where I live..


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> Looks like a nice outing, Holly and nice pics. Glad your feeling better.  Is that the canal that we see on TV's Midsomer Murders?



I was curious where they filmed and it looks like they moved around quite a bit.  A few were in Hertfordshire.

http://midsomermurders.org/locationsindex.htm


----------



## Cookie

AS, that site is very interesting - thanks, all those locations are amazing, including the homes and churches.


----------



## hollydolly

Ameriscot said:


> I was curious where they filmed and it looks like they moved around quite a bit.  A few were in Hertfordshire.
> 
> http://midsomermurders.org/locationsindex.htm



The episodes that were filmed by the canals  in Hertfordshire..were all filmed in areas quite close to each other on the complete opposite side of the county to me.. I know those areas well I used to live there..but they are in the west of the county and I'm in the East now...however one exception is the one at Knebworth Hertfordshire  which is pretty close to me  ..only about 15 minutes away,  that was the episode where they used Knebworth house itself  which is a stately home... as a location... .but it has NO canal anywhere near it.. so in that episode if they had used a canal at all in any of the scenes , it would have been one of the other ones in the West of the county  that they used 
I know Knebworth House extremely well..and  every summer I go there to attend lots of events including the Vintage Car show...

Click on this link to learn the history of Knebworth House and see all the events that are held every year.. it also has beautiful gardens 

http://www.knebworthhouse.com/


----------



## ndynt

Beautiful, Holly.  Do you think anyone would notice if I pitched a tent somewhere near there?


----------



## hollydolly

do you mean in my photos on the previous page ...or do you mean at Knebworth house in my link?... either way I don't think anyone would notice..LOL


----------



## ndynt

hollydolly said:


> do you mean in my photos on the previous page ...or do you mean at Knebworth house in my link?... either way I don't think anyone would notice..LOL


LOL...I meant the canal, where you had lunch.  So lovely.   Is it as tranquil as it appears in your wonderful photos?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Is it morning already? We're supposed to have another overcast day, but it's still dark out there so I can't tell and just have to take the weather news on blind faith. It's warm, though...61F.

On my agenda right now? Coffee.


----------



## hollydolly

Morning Georgia...it's already almost 11am here, it's a beautiful morning blue, blue skies 58 degrees...and I've just been cleaning out the kitchen cupboards..(carefully)...enjoy your coffee, I'm having a 10 minute break before deciding whether to go out 

Nyd....yes the place where i took the photos is very peaceful, but during the summer it can get quite busy because not far away is the high street with retail parks etc..so it's like a little oasis of calm...There are other even more tranquil areas much closer to me where there's nothing but you and nature...


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> LOL...I meant the canal, where you had lunch.  So lovely.   Is it as tranquil as it appears in your wonderful photos?



From what I saw during the short time I lived in Herfordshire, it had many lovely spots.


----------



## Ameriscot

Not nice here!  Cold rain.  Took the bus into town to go to the gym and pick up a few groceries.  Might not have a car Thursday or even Friday as it's time for its MOT (thorough physical exam for those in the US) and a service.  

Ran into an American lady at the gym that I hadn't seen since Sept.  Met her in the summer and we just started chatting.  She and her Scottish husband had already bought a house in town but had to go back to the US to get her spouse visa.  She came back just before we went to Thailand the end of November and this is the first time I'm run into her.  She's all legal with her visa.  

I am still charmed by how the Scots say some things.  A woman was leaving the gym and held the door for a man coming in.  She said 'in ya come'. I had a long chat with a lady on the bus that I see in the gym.  We were discussing our travels.  She's in her 70's and says they are traveling a lot while they are healthy.  I said same for us.  She was just on a cruise that involved the Amazon!  

Husband has done his finishing touches in the new bathroom - caulking etc.  And when it's set I'll sand and paint the door and do a few touchups on the other painting I already did.


----------



## hollydolly

Good morning All..


Work for me today...a little bit later start than usual I've  not gotta be there  'till 8am today..and hopefully only 10 hours if my back holds up. *touch wood*

Annie, my husband still laughs at things he hears me say...but the one that always tickles him most is when he's in  a shop with counter service and after asking for what he wants the assistant will say..'' ''Is that you son''..meaning for those who don't know...''Is that all you require today''....it always makes him laugh


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, I do still enjoy listening to Scots and their words and phrases.  One reason I enjoy taking the bus - all the pensioners have a wee blether.    One phrase I love is 'away with the fairies' - which I think people can figure out.  My husband still calls people 'son' as well.  And I have picked up, among many others, the phrase 'that's me' or 'is that you?'  which means you're done, finished. 

Hope your back doesn't give you too much grief today, Holly. 

Anyway, good morning.  My turn to work on the bathroom today.  Had to wait for the caulk to set.  Sanding the door and frame the painting it,   touching up spots that got missed on the baseboard, window frame and sill.  I had some 8 x 10's printed of 3 of my flower photos and bought white frames for them.  So they are going on the wall.  

This afternoon I have to do my lower body strength routines.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I haven't heard anybody say "touch wood" since forever. "Knock wood" is what usually heard, accompanied by a slight tapping on the head.

Overcast yet again. Sigh. Still warm, though.

I'm off to work in just a few minutes. Hope y'all have a swell day.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I haven't heard anybody say "touch wood" since forever. "Knock wood" is what usually heard, accompanied by a slight tapping on the head.
> 
> Overcast yet again. Sigh. Still warm, though.
> 
> I'm off to work in just a few minutes. Hope y'all have a swell day.



I hear people say touch wood here, so maybe it's a UK thing.  I hear knock on wood in the US.


----------



## QuickSilver

Wooo hoooo....  Tonight is my FINAL (hopefully) prosthodontic appointment!  Pickin' up me new choppers...   GAWD.... what a long haul.  I've been running back and forth since September.   Tonight is the unveiling of the finished product.!!   Can't wait.


----------



## Kath

QS - Congrats on your new teeth!  I agree that it seems to take such a long time to get dental work done but that seems to be the norm.  It took about ten months or so for me to get one implant done but part of that was scheduling difficulties due to my spouse's ill health.  Anyway, I hope I won't need any more implants!

AS - I believe you're right that in the US the term mostly used is "knock on wood" while actually knocking on something wooden.  The different definitions of things  between UK and USA is really so fun and interesting, like I remember my Brit Grampy talking about his car's bonnet.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> QS - Congrats on your new teeth!  I agree that it seems to take such a long time to get dental work done but that seems to be the norm.  It took about ten months or so for me to get one implant done but part of that was scheduling difficulties due to my spouse's ill health.  Anyway, I hope I won't need any more implants!
> 
> AS - I believe you're right that in the US the term mostly used is "knock on wood" while actually knocking on something wooden.  The different definitions of things  between UK and USA is really so fun and interesting, like I remember my Brit Grampy talking about his car's bonnet.




Bonnet is one of the few words I will never say.  I do say boot, petrol, etc.  But bonnets are for babies!

QS congrats on your new teeth!


----------



## QuickSilver

I'll have to take a pic..... in my mouth?  or on the vanity?   lol!!!


----------



## hollydolly

LOL AS well Bonnets are also an old fashioned name for babies hats here too, but the Bonnet of a car is the name for the front of the car ( as you so rightly said Kath) ...a Hood is what people wear on their jackets to protect them from the rain..  I love the diversity of the English Language between different English speaking countries..

Thanks Annie for your thoughts about my back..it's playing up like heck tonight and it's quite uncomfortable to even  sit..so I'm having to move verrry slowly...gotta go and do another 10 hours tomorrow at work  so I just gotta keep fingers crossed that it won't go into spasm tonight....once I've had the OP I may come back to you and get some tips on the lower body strengthening techniques that you use.. 

Your bathroom sounds like it'll be really nice when it's finished...I do exactly the same thing with some of my photos..frame them in white wooden frames and hang them on the wall...some in colour some in Black and white..but not in the same room..

Georgia hope you had a good day and nothing too strenuous ..

Good luck QS...hope all goes well for you and everything is as good as you expect...


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> LOL AS well Bonnets are also an old fashioned name for babies hats here too, but the Bonnet of a car is the name for the front of the car ( as you so rightly said Kath) ...a Hood is what people wear on their jackets to protect them from the rain..  I love the diversity of the English Language between different English speaking countries..
> 
> Thanks Annie for your thoughts about my back..it's playing up like heck tonight and it's quite uncomfortable to even  sit..so I'm having to move verrry slowly...gotta go and do another 10 hours tomorrow at work  so I just gotta keep fingers crossed that it won't go into spasm tonight....once I've had the OP I may come back to you and get some tips on the lower body strengthening techniques that you use..
> 
> Your bathroom sounds like it'll be really nice when it's finished...I do exactly the same thing with some of my photos..frame them in white wooden frames and hang them on the wall...some in colour some in Black and white..but not in the same room..
> 
> Georgia hope you had a good day and nothing too strenuous ..
> 
> Good luck QS...hope all goes well for you and everything is as good as you expect...



Hope your back behaves tomorrow.  How long till surgery?


----------



## hollydolly

11 days until the surgery, then about 2 weeks recovery.. hopefully sooner


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

QS, by the time your dentist is done with you, you'll almost literally have a million-dollar smile

Hollydolly, from time to time I get a muscle spasm in my back, and no matter how hard I try not to, I find myself "favoring" (as we say in the South) my back. The harder I try not to, the worse it gets. But, dang! it's hard to just carry on. Anyway, I hope you'll take it easy tonight and be okay to work in the morning. I'll bet that as far as you're concerned, the next 11 days can't go by fast enough.

My day was okay, but I'm really just not feeling it anymore. I want to give up a couple of clients sooooo badly. Maybe after I've got the new tires and alignment and the a/c fixed, I'll be more comfortable with the loss of income. The ones I want to quit amount to about $600/month, and that's a lotta lettuce I'd keep the clients who live in our subdivision and the three clients who live just down the road a mile so I'd still have some walking-around money. Is "extra" money ever extra? LOL Giving up the ones I'm thinking of would mean I'd get a couple of days off each week, not so much time that I'd be bored, but enough that I could play in the garden or whatever all else kind of mischief I can think of to get into.


----------



## Ameriscot

Up very early this morning. Hubby offered to drive our friends to the airport to catch their flight to Florida. So I told him I'd get up with him. He set the alarm for 5:30 but was up at 5:15.  So I'll just catch an earlier bus to town for the gym since I'm up. It's been unusually crowded in the mornings and not just with pensioners. So it should be quieter at this time.

Finished painting the bathroom yesterday so I'll do the 'after' photos as soon as hubby hangs the pictures. He's much better at hanging several pictures evenly.


----------



## hollydolly

Morning Annie...I'm just getting ready for work..have a good workout..


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Holly. This is just too early for me! Have a good day!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, kids, and happy Friday.

The weather isn't going to be very pleasant today, but Friday is a good day no matter what the weather Raining again but the sun should return on Sunday and the temps finally spring-like all next week. Into the 70s and sunny. Yay!

I'm off to clean *my* favorite dog's house today. Her people are nice, too.


----------



## hollydolly

Evening all..I'm literally on my last legs it's almost 9.45 here and I've only been back from work about an hour and a half, so it's been  a verry long and very eventful tiring day  and my back is killing me, I had to have the ice pack on at work for 15 minutes today and loads of PK's to get me through.. I am shattered, ..so bedtime is beckoning very soon..Hope you've all had a better day


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Sorry it was a trying day for you, Hollydolly. Do you have to work tomorrow? I hope not!

I might have yet another dog sitting gig April 5/6/7/8, then home for one night and dog sitting again April 10/11. Whew! Yanno? I really, really need to get a life doing something besides making money. I mean, what good is it going to do me if I'm too tired to spend it anyway?


----------



## Ameriscot

Sorry your back gave you grief today, Holly.  Get a good night's sleep.


----------



## Ameriscot

We finally got our half bathroom finished.  Hard to get good pics as it's so small.  Sorry we didn't get that window replaced when we got all the others done!  Curtains may be a good idea. 

*Before  *



Before 



During



*After*



After (my photos I had enlarged and framed)


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Nice. Really nice!


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Nice. Really nice!



Thanks!


----------



## AprilT

Very pretty color AS, Nice redo.    I used to do most everything around my place in blue, my daughter got to a point of rolling her eyes about it.  This is the first time I only the bath and bedroom have mostly blue accessories.  Blues are some of my favorite home color.


----------



## Kadee

We are in Perth WA about 2700 Km from home on a bucket list trip. Planning on taking a train trip today down to Mandurah which is down the bottom of W.A 
On our way home tomorrow, Two nights on the train ,don't arrive back in SA until Tuesday morning


----------



## Cookie

I really like the dark blue commode and sink AS. Very nice job. That bathroom is what we here call a 'powder room'.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. Warm and rainy again. Yesterday was a tad chilly, but we're back to warm now. The sun might, just might, come out tomorrow. This morning I'm going to make a trip to the garden center to get mulch while it's cheap and maybe some early spring bedding plants that can tolerate another frost or two.

What's everybody else up to? Hollydolly, I really, really hope you have a day off to nurse your aching back.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> I really like the dark blue commode and sink AS. Very nice job. That bathroom is what we here call a 'powder room'.



Thanks but the blue toilet and sink is the old bathroom.  We replaced it with white.  I did love the colour but the toilet didn't work right any more and we couldn't just replace the toilet.  The old sink also had separate hot and cold taps and the new one has mixer taps.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Very pretty color AS, Nice redo.    I used to do most everything around my place in blue, my daughter got to a point of rolling her eyes about it.  This is the first time I only the bath and bedroom have mostly blue accessories.  Blues are some of my favorite home color.



The blue toilet and sink are the old bathroom.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Very pretty color AS, Nice redo.    I used to do most everything around my place in blue, my daughter got to a point of rolling her eyes about it.  This is the first time I only the bath and bedroom have mostly blue accessories.  Blues are some of my favorite home color.



The blue toilet and sink are the old bathroom.

We do have a lot of blue in the house - master bedroom, kitchen.


----------



## Vivjen

I'm painting again!
anybody who has little to do is welcome for a coffee....all interruptions gratefully received!


----------



## Ameriscot

Yesterday started out cold but sunny, and I got too hot in my down coat.  Today I just wore a fleece jacket and I froze.  I took the bus into town to go grocery shopping and pick up our car from the garage.  

When I was shopping I tried to buy non-alcohol beer.  It was behind the alcohol barriers that are up until 10:00am.  I was checking out just before 10 and the cashier noticed it was non-alcohol and tried to scan it.  Screen popped up that she was trying to sell alcohol before 10:00am.  Illegal. Sigh.  Supervisor came over, cashier in trouble.  Supervisor said to me that I must have gone behind the barrier to get it or it wouldn't have rung up as beer.  She told me I could be arrested for that.  FFS!!!   It turned 10am while all this was going on but I still wasn't allowed to buy it.  I am pissed! Got home and wrote an email to the store's headquarters.  Told them what happened and how ridiculous it was to code an item as beer when it has no alcohol.  I always get a reply when I email them. 

Anyway, I'll do my home workout this afternoon, some laundry, housework.


----------



## Ameriscot

Vivjen said:


> I'm painting again!
> anybody who has little to do is welcome for a coffee....all interruptions gratefully received!



I can relate to that.  If I wasn't dieting I'd bake us some oatmeal raisin cookies and bring them.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'd help paint. I'd even bake cookies and bring them along. By the time I got there, though, they'd be stale. Oh...and I'd have to drive because I hate flying. Is there a bridge yet? LOL


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I'd help paint. I'd even bake cookies and bring them along. By the time I got there, though, they'd be stale. Oh...and I'd have to drive because I hate flying. Is there a bridge yet? LOL



I could probably get there by train, but the cookies would be eaten before I got there!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ameriscot, we should probably just fuggedabouddit since the road to hell is already well-paved with good intentions I'm going to stick to  my plan to go the garden center...


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ameriscot, we should probably just fuggedabouddit since the road to hell is already well-paved with good intentions I'm going to stick to  my plan to go the garden center...



LOL.  My clothes are all too tight.  I have no option.  Gave away all my 'large' clothes in 2011.


----------



## Vivjen

Ah well....on with the painting then....I've started so I'll finish.....eventually


----------



## Kath

Vivjen:  I hope you have much success with the painting!  Whenever I have to paint, I turn some music on pretty loud and eventually I sing along with the songs I know the words to.  

AS:  Your description re non-alcoholic beer in the store is sort of what I call "Wrecked Rules."  This is about how companies love to conjure up rules galore for their products and their place of business but have absolutely put no effort into how to best implement those rules.  In the state I live in, there are no alcoholic beverages sold in grocery stores.  There are separate stores that just sell alcoholic beverages and that's it.  In Virginia, where I used to live, wine and beer were sold in grocery stores with other separate stores just selling gin, vodka, and all the rest of the hard stuff.

Much rain here today - this is a plus because it's washing away the leftover snow.  If the rain stops, I hope to go to one of the local stores to get some fig jam.  My next door neighbor, Jack, told me about the place because we both like figs and until now there wasn't a fig to be found.  This new store has figs, fig jam, and lots of other stuff not usually found out here in the country.


----------



## Vivjen

I wish you luck fig hunting, Kath!
i have done some more horrid ceiling...while listening to some radio plays!


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> The blue toilet and sink are the old bathroom.



Well, the accessories are really, what I'm into when it comes to as far as decoration, not so much the stationary items.  Like, I wouldn't necessarily have blue walls or a blue sofa, but things like curtains, rugs, towels and so forth, everything in my place, including kitchen dish towels, that sort of thing used to be shades of blue.  But even so, I still would be happy even if the toilet or other items that came with the place were blue, it *wouldn't* put me off in the least.


----------



## Ameriscot

Vivjen said:


> I wish you luck fig hunting, Kath!
> i have done some more horrid ceiling...while listening to some radio plays!



I always get out of doing the ceilings - hubby has to.  If I look up too long it's like there's no blood going into my head and I feel faint.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Well, the accessories are really, what I'm into when it comes to as far as decoration, not so much the stationary items.  Like, I wouldn't necessarily have blue walls or a blue sofa, but things like curtains, rugs, towels and so forth, everything in my place, including kitchen dish towels, that sort of thing used to be shades of blue.  But even so, I still would be happy even if the toilet or other items that came with the place were blue, it would put me off in the least.



I did love the blue colour of the toilet and sink and if we could have found the same colour I would have wanted it.  The bathroom now looks very light and bright but has just enough colour in it I think.  The wallpaper (which my hubby rolled his eyes when I picked it out as did a male friend) is tiny bluish/lavender flowers.  And my flower photos were all shades of purple. Maybe some frilly curtains next?  

Our master bedroom has a solid blue wallpaper, and the kitchen walls above the tiles are blue.  No, wouldn't have a blue sofa though.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> I did love the blue colour of the toilet and sink and if we could have found the same colour I would have wanted it.  The bathroom now looks very light and bright but has just enough colour in it I think.  The wallpaper (which my hubby rolled his eyes when I picked it out as did a male friend) is tiny bluish/lavender flowers.  And my flower photos were all shades of purple. Maybe some frilly curtains next?
> 
> Our master bedroom has a solid blue wallpaper, and the kitchen walls above the tiles are blue.  No, wouldn't have a blue sofa though.




The colours of your bathroom are lovely, blue is so soothing, makes me thing of the ocean and other relaxing things, I see it and I remember to breathe calmly again, just such a beautiful colour. I have way too many items of clothing in varying shades of blue as well.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> The colours of your bathroom are lovely, blue is so soothing, makes me thing of the ocean and other relaxing things, I see it and I remember to breathe calmly again, just such a beautiful colour. I have way too many items of clothing in varying shades of blue as well.



Blue is the favourite colour of both my husband and I.  Our bedroom is totally blue.  I've always read that blue is the most soothing colour and is very common for bedroom colours.  

Our main bathroom is yellow.

Master bedroom redecorated:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/anniedanny/sets/72157623811633299/


----------



## AprilT

Very nice, Ameriscot,

This is my old bedroom, my present one is a mess, due to my having removed my regular bed now that I just sleep in the recliner, and made an extra makeshift closet, I will get a pic once I'm yet to get it completely organized since I did that the last few days I rearranged it again.  My bedding is blue and white, you can't see the color all that well, I had better pics, but I can't find them.

View attachment 15840


----------



## Ameriscot

Looks comfy, April!  I love the soft blues in our bedroom.  My husband painted the area around the overhead light fixture.


----------



## Cookie

April, that bedroom is lovely and I love the blue/white bedding.  My bedroom is going thru some changes too, and I'm considering blue/white scheme.  I used to use a blue lightbulb in my bedroom at one time which created a very relaxing atmosphere.  

AS - sorry about the mixup, LOL, your old bathroom looks so nice that I mistook it for the new.  The new white is lovely.  I think your right, curtains or blinds would be nice.  Not that I'm an old fuddy-duddy, but I love lace curtains.  If I had a window like that I'd want lacy curtains, like we had when I was a kid.  But modern is nice too.


----------



## hollydolly

AS,  the cloakroom( cookie that's what we call the bathroom if it has no bath in it) looks pretty..although I agree the window need 'something''... I too loved the blue, never seen a sink and toilet blue before.. did you put the same  pattern wallpaper on the walls again..it looks very similar in the pictures 

Clicked on your link for the bedroom photos one or 2 we've seen before of course, but I loved the picture of the blue ciling rose.. I have white roses in my living room, I'd love to have them same colour as yours, but sadly they wouldn't match my decor..


April I agree with cookie your old bedroom look quite plush..I'll look forward to seeing clearer pictures..


VJ...I don't need to get a plane to come and get coffee at yours...but I'm going to wait until your all finished until I interrupt you for that coffee, I do hate to disturb someone while they're working so hard.. :coffeelaugh:


----------



## hollydolly

Kadee46 said:


> We are in Perth WA about 2700 Km from home on a bucket list trip. Planning on taking a train trip today down to Mandurah which is down the bottom of W.A
> On our way home tomorrow, Two nights on the train ,don't arrive back in SA until Tuesday morning



Kadeee I hope you're having a wonderful trip, I'd love to do something similar so enjoy, enjoy, enjoy...


----------



## hollydolly

It's Mothers' day here tomorrow in the Uk..so as my daughter lives in Spain she sent my bouquet of flowers early through Moonpig to make sure they got here in time, because last Mothering Sunday they were late and arrived half dead..

here's the picture of them aren't they lovely..?


----------



## AprilT

Thanks ladies, I still have the bedding, I switch it up with and still use it every now and then, just not in the same way now that I took apart the king size bed I had in my room, now just a twin with my recliner sits in the room.  Oh and I just threw that lamp away a couple of days ago.  kind of wish I hadn't even though it wasn't working.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hi, kids. Just came home from shopping with my daughter and g'daughter. We left at 10 this morning. I swear I don't get this tired working all day in a big house!

Gosh, y'all had fun without me I love talking about decorating and dreaming about what I wish I could do. My place is more "furnished" than decorated. LOL


----------



## QuickSilver

Picked up my new dentures Thursday night....  Horrible...  I tried to eat... Sores in the back on my lower gum..  I was so depressed.

 Just got back from the Prosthodontist...  A few minor changes... some grinding and fitting...  O M G     What a difference!!!!   They feel wonderful.. and look even better than wonderful!!!    I am so happy!!    I finally have the teeth I have always dreamed of!!


----------



## AprilT

QuickSilver said:


> Picked up my new dentures Thursday night....  Horrible...  I tried to eat... Sores in the back on my lower gum..  I was so depressed.
> 
> Just got back from the Prosthodontist...  A few minor changes... some grinding and fitting...  O M G     What a difference!!!!   They feel wonderful.. and look even better than wonderful!!!    I am so happy!!    I finally have the teeth I have always dreamed of!!




:coolthumb:  So happy for you.


----------



## Vivjen

Good for you, QS; glad it has worked out.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

QS, are your facial muscles tired from smiling yet? I'm so glad they're adjusted and you're happy with them! Post a picture of yourself with your new smile!


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> AS,  the cloakroom( cookie that's what we call the bathroom if it has no bath in it) looks pretty..although I agree the window need 'something''... I too loved the blue, never seen a sink and toilet blue before.. did you put the same  pattern wallpaper on the walls again..it looks very similar in the pictures
> 
> Clicked on your link for the bedroom photos one or 2 we've seen before of course, but I loved the picture of the blue ciling rose.. I have white roses in my living room, I'd love to have them same colour as yours, but sadly they wouldn't match my decor..
> 
> 
> April I agree with cookie your old bedroom look quite plush..I'll look forward to seeing clearer pictures..
> 
> 
> VJ...I don't need to get a plane to come and get coffee at yours...but I'm going to wait until your all finished until I interrupt you for that coffee, I do hate to disturb someone while they're working so hard.. :coffeelaugh:



The blue bathroom was done by the previous owners 20+ years ago.  The wallpaper had small blue flowers which I liked but it was too old and worn.  The new one is similar with small flowers but the colours are different.  

My husband painted the ceiling fixture.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Picked up my new dentures Thursday night....  Horrible...  I tried to eat... Sores in the back on my lower gum..  I was so depressed.
> 
> Just got back from the Prosthodontist...  A few minor changes... some grinding and fitting...  O M G     What a difference!!!!   They feel wonderful.. and look even better than wonderful!!!    I am so happy!!    I finally have the teeth I have always dreamed of!!



Good news on the teeth!!


----------



## Kath

AS - Your hubby did a great job painting around the light!  The mix of colors is so beautiful!  

QS - I'm glad your new teeth are finally fitting you the way you hoped for - I know it was probably a tough journey getting to where you are!

Today this area is getting big winds and off-and-on rain.  I have to finish reading the book that is up for discussion in my book club - it's called "Reading Lolita in Tehran."  It sounds like a weird title but I'm learning a lot about abuse of women in revolutionary Iran.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> AS - Your hubby did a great job painting around the light!  The mix of colors is so beautiful!
> 
> QS - I'm glad your new teeth are finally fitting you the way you hoped for - I know it was probably a tough journey getting to where you are!
> 
> Today this area is getting big winds and off-and-on rain.  I have to finish reading the book that is up for discussion in my book club - it's called "Reading Lolita in Tehran."  It sounds like a weird title but I'm learning a lot about abuse of women in revolutionary Iran.



He did do a great job on that!  Took him a long time and lot of patience.

Have you read a Thousand Splendid Suns which takes place in Afghanistan and centres around 2 women?


----------



## Lon

I am going to play Pentanque at 11 AM and will probably play for three hours then have a late lunch with my step daughter at a Thai eatery, then perhaps a movie in late afternoon. Weather has been weird. It will get to 90 F today (but dry).


----------



## hollydolly

I wanna play petanque..can I come with you Lon.?..I love petanque but no-one plays it around here..


----------



## Ameriscot

Lon said:


> I am going to play Pentanque at 11 AM and will probably play for three hours then have a late lunch with my step daughter at a Thai eatery, then perhaps a movie in late afternoon. Weather has been weird. It will get to 90 F today (but dry).



That's unusual for central Cali isn't it?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Don't pay the ransom, I'm right here! I spent the entire day up until now out in the back yard digging and raking and sprucing up and even planted some early spring flowers. Whoa...this old lady worked hard. The things I planted are Dusty Miller and dianthus because both of them will tolerate a little frost if we get any, and we probably will. After all, it's only the middle of March. 

Warm and sunny and such a pretty day! It's going to be even warmer tomorrow, maybe reaching 80F. Ahhhh. Spring!


----------



## hollydolly

LOL ''don't pay the ransom, I'm right here''...that made me laugh out loud, so funny:lol:...and we would have too  Georgia if you hadn't have shown up.. we really would.. 

Why do you have an old lady doing all yer back breaking gardening work?  :chores:

another one with 80 degree temps..that's you and AZ Jim...and my daughter in Spain today all with glorious weather ....I waaaaant some sun


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Um...what's the limit on the amount of ransom you'd have paid? LOL

There's a good reason for the old lady* (and I use the term "lady" loosely) doing the back-breaking gardening is that no matter how hard the work or how hot the temps, she really likes getting down and dirty...in the garden, of course

Hey, don't begrudge us our 80 today (and tomorrow); it rained all week long last week, and we earned every single ray of sunshine and degree of warmth.

*lady: a person of the female persuasion with blue hair who wears lace-up shoes with fat heels and arranges flowers in church; she may or may not play bridge on Wednesday afternoons with friends of long-standing (at least 50 years) and would never consider wearing trousers/pants/jeans--only dresses or skirts


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Um...what's the limit on the amount of ransom you'd have paid? LOL
> 
> There's a good reason for the old lady* (and I use the term "lady" loosely) doing the back-breaking gardening is that no matter how hard the work or how hot the temps, she really likes getting down and dirty...in the garden, of course
> 
> Hey, don't begrudge us our 80 today (and tomorrow); it rained all week long last week, and we earned every single ray of sunshine and degree of warmth.
> 
> *lady: a person of the female persuasion with blue hair who wears lace-up shoes with fat heels and arranges flowers in church; she may or may not play bridge on Wednesday afternoons with friends of long-standing (at least 50 years) and would never consider wearing trousers/pants/jeans--only dresses or skirts



:lol:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's morning again, and what's more, it's Monday morning.

Off to work with me, then home again, home again, jiggety jig to play in the flowers.

Y'all have a perfectly splendid day!


----------



## littleowl

Having a new gas and electricity meter installed. It is supposed to save you money by telling you how much you are using.
Neighbourghs say it as already saved them cash.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

And then you're taking us all to lunch, littleowl. Right?


----------



## hollydolly

I have to go to the surgery today at some point to collect some meds, and if my back will allow do some grocery shopping while I'm out..got an eclectic week this week,...work tomorrow, MRI scan at the hospital on Wednesday..work Thursday, then off work until after the back surgery  and recovery..


----------



## littleowl

Wrong.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Wrong? You mean to tell us that you're going to spend your savings all on _yourself_? Drat.

Hollydolly, How many days until your surgery? Hope your back behaves enough to work tomorrow and Thursday.


----------



## hollydolly

One week today Georgia.., I'm looking forward to it but dreading it at the same time.. I had it some years ago and initially after surgery the pain can be _much_ worse but eventually it gets better...fingers crossed ..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

My fingers are crossed, too. I have them crossed for good outcomes for so many people that they're going to grow together! I'll just add you to my crossed-fingers list


----------



## Ameriscot

Got my fingers crossed for you as well Holly!  

Been to the gym, came home and did my upper body dumbbells, etc routine.  Now having lunch.  Might do lower body workout later this afternoon so tomorrow will be a non-workout day. 

Husband has gone into Glasgow and will be back at dinner time, so quiet afternoon.  Might try to finish a book I've been reading that is taking ages to finish. 

We've been binge watching a series on Netflix in the evenings called 'Inspector George Gently'.  Anybody seen it?  I love the accents on it - takes place in NE England.


----------



## Glinda

I have a large window in my dining room which faces east affording me a beautiful view of the canyon behind my house, distant mountains and a gorgeous sunrise this morning - beautiful streaks of pink, white and blue in the sky.  I expect today will be sunny and warm again.  When I go to the gym for my yoga class, maybe I'll take a dip in the outdoor pool too.  I wish you all a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Glinda said:


> I have a large window in my dining room which faces east affording me a beautiful view of the canyon behind my house, distant mountains and a gorgeous sunrise this morning - beautiful streaks of pink, white and blue in the sky.  I expect today will be sunny and warm again.  When I go to the gym for my yoga class, maybe I'll take a dip in the outdoor pool too.  I wish you all a wonderful day!!!



Lovely!  How about a photo?


----------



## AprilT

hollydolly said:


> One week today Georgia.., I'm looking forward to it but dreading it at the same time.. I had it some years ago and initially after surgery the pain can be _much_ worse but eventually it gets better...fingers crossed ..



Holly, good, luck with your procedure, I do understand your dread.  And you are correct about how the pain after.   There's more I have to say about after effects, but, I'll save it for another time.


----------



## Glinda

Ameriscot said:


> Lovely!  How about a photo?



AS, I don't have a cell phone with a camera.  I believe I'm what's called a "Luddite".  But I'll dig out my regular camera and see what I can do for tomorrow as the sunrise is done now.  I'll probably need to recharge it.  This may require patience on your part but I'll try my best to deliver!


----------



## Ameriscot

Glinda said:


> AS, I don't have a cell phone with a camera.  I believe I'm what's called a "Luddite".  But I'll dig out my regular camera and see what I can do for tomorrow as the sunrise is done now.  I'll probably need to recharge it.  This may require patience on your part but I'll try my best to deliver!



Okay.  I've got a ton of sunrise photos from my front porch.


----------



## ndynt

hollydolly said:


> One week today Georgia.., I'm looking forward to it but dreading it at the same time.. I had it some years ago and initially after surgery the pain can be _much_ worse but eventually it gets better...fingers crossed ..


Crossing my fingers for you also.  I know well how back pain can affect life.  May your surgery go well and your recovery be less painful and swifter than with your last surgery.


----------



## hollydolly

Thank you so much for your best wishes ND, and everyone, hopefully the fairy of all good wishes is listening to you all and helps me through ...April you're scarin' me now...LOL...what else is there to know about the after effects that I might not already know? 

AS I used to watch Inspector GG religiously , I could look at Martin Shaw  man all day...  layful:...but I just don't get the time now..

Annie the sunrise and sunset photos over the Loch from your bay window must be absolutely stunning.. 


I got to the surgery today and I also went to the supermarket and got the shopping, but trust me to get the trolley that had the mind of it's own so it was really uncomfortable trying to guide it in a straight line...filled the car up with petrol on the way home..and managed to do that all in just over an hour so all good.

Got back and sorted my work clothes and accessories  for tomorrow  so I am patting myself on the back for getting so much done.

 I have a 3/4 length  duster style jacket that I wear to work sometimes which always has to be dry cleaned..but I've popped it into the washing machine on 30 degrees  and I'm hoping for the best..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Thank you so much for your best wishes ND, and everyone, hopefully the fairy of all good wishes is listening to you all and helps me through ...April you're scarin' me now...LOL...what else is there to know about the after effects that I might not already know?
> 
> AS I used to watch Inspector GG religiously , I could look at Martin Shaw  man all day... View attachment 15908 layful:...but I just don't get the time now..
> 
> Annie the sunrise and sunset photos over the Loch from your bay window must be absolutely stunning..
> 
> 
> I got to the surgery today and I also went to the supermarket and got the shopping, but trust me to get the trolley that had the mind of it's own so it was really uncomfortable trying to guide it in a straight line...filled the car up with petrol on the way home..and managed to do that all in just over an hour so all good.
> 
> Got back and sorted my work clothes and accessories  for tomorrow  so I am patting myself on the back for getting so much done.
> 
> I have a 3/4 length  duster style jacket that I wear to work sometimes which always has to be dry cleaned..but I've popped it into the washing machine on 30 degrees  and I'm hoping for the best..



Well done on getting so much done today!  I guess your back held out okay?

We just discovered this series recently and just love it.  My husband knew Martin Shaw's first wife, Jill.  

I never take pics through a window. Go out on the front porch in my robe and slippers!  Of course, if I'd wash the windows more often I could probably take the pics from inside the warm house!


----------



## hollydolly

It's flippin' killing me now tho' so I'm paying for it..and I have work tomorrow..but hey ho..gotta get through it.

I have met _many_ celebrities ..but I have never met Martin...and the irony is  he's probably the only one I would be interested in meeting anyway LOL


----------



## Ameriscot

A couple of sunrises:


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> It's flippin' killing me now tho' so I'm paying for it..and I have work tomorrow..but hey ho..gotta get through it.
> 
> I have met _many_ celebrities ..but I have never met Martin...and the irony is  he's probably the only one I would be interested in meeting anyway LOL



  I've never really met any but have seen them.  Emma Thompson is one as she has a house around here.  I did speak to her - she held the door for us as we were leaving the botanic gardens and I said thank you.  

A different kind of celeb - we saw Kofi Annan touring Kelvingrove  while we were there.  We did chat with one of the guys that was with him.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh Mama Mia ...I just knew they had to be stunning and they are... thanks for posting them Annie, if I woke up to a sunrise like that I'd think I'd died and gone to Paradiso


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Oh Mama Mia ...I just knew they had to be stunning and they are... thanks for posting them Annie, if I woke up to a sunrise like that I'd think I'd died and gone to Paradiso



My hub has shoved me out of the bed while having our breakfast and tells me to suffer for my art, and get on the porch and get some shots.


----------



## AprilT

Oh, Holly, I'm sorry, not to worry, my back procedures were of the noninvasive kind, not the same as what you are having done, I'm sure.  Besides, only some people are as unlucky as me when it comes to some medical procedures.  Not a typical after effect, I was just glad to be made aware of why what was going on had a cause that wasn't just in my head or something much creepier.


----------



## hollydolly

Phew!! Thanks for the reassurance April...and I'm so sorry you've had adverse effects in the past...believe me I seem to always get them too..or maybe I'm just a hypochondriac..*yikes* lol


----------



## AprilT

hollydolly said:


> Phew!! Thanks for the reassurance April...and I'm so sorry you've had adverse effects in the past...believe me I seem to always get them too..or maybe I'm just a hypochondriac..*yikes* lol



Yes, I had considered the hypochondriac theory for myself a time or two, but, I've been tested for the past issues and they all panned out, so, that's how I knew they weren't just in my head, sometimes I wish they were.


----------



## hollydolly

Me too my lovely...me too *sigh*


----------



## Vivjen

To cheer you all up; having spent most of the day cleaning my house; as Georgia was late; I am going out to meet some ex-work colleagues ; a girlie night out!
i have made the apple crumble..


----------



## hollydolly

errrrm...I hope that as georgia didn't turn up with her magic mop that you're going to let me have her share of the apple crumble VJ?..I mean it's only fair she doesn't really deserve it does she? , I can get there for it before it even gets cold.. 

Enjoy your night out..I have to be up at 5.30 am for work, so while you're partying I'll be snoozing..


----------



## Jackie22

Ameriscot said:


> A couple of sunrises:
> 
> View attachment 15910
> 
> View attachment 15911



Wow, Annie, stunning for sure!


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Jackie!


----------



## Cookie

A beautiful pair AS - worthy of framing and hung on a wall in a gallery


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Cookie!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I've seen George Gently on the list of things "recommended" for me. Guess I'll have to give it a look. He sure isn't hard to look at!


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I've seen George Gently on the list of things "recommended" for me. Guess I'll have to give it a look. He sure isn't hard to look at!



It's great!  Like to hear how well you understand the accents.


----------



## Kath

This morning I drove to the Veterans Medical Ctr. to see my husband and talk with some of the staff there.  It was a rather nerve-wracking visit but a person does what needs doing.  Since I got home, I've been feeling sick as a dog - I haven't eaten anything because I don't have any appetite.  I don't know who George Gently is - does he do a show that is shown here?


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> This morning I drove to the Veterans Medical Ctr. to see my husband and talk with some of the staff there.  It was a rather nerve-wracking visit but a person does what needs doing.  Since I got home, I've been feeling sick as a dog - I haven't eaten anything because I don't have any appetite.  I don't know who George Gently is - does he do a show that is shown here?



Inspector George Gently is a series on Netflix.  It's a British cop show which began in 2007 I believe but is set in the 1960's in NE England.  Very well done as it certainly does look like the 60's.

Sorry you're not well.  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all..

kath sorry you're feeling so poorly, I hope you feel better today.

I'm just getting ready to leave for work in a few minutes, another 12 hour day ahead if my Back will stay the course.. 

Foggy and damp this morning (7am) so hopefully the weather improves..

Have a good day everybody.


----------



## Ameriscot

Hope your back behaves today Holly.

Since I was a good girl and did all my workouts yesterday I have none today. Going to do some reorganising around the house. Getting the carpet shampooer down from the loft as deep cleaning is on my agenda. One room per week is my goal.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hope your work day goes well, Holly. And Ameriscot? Good luck with the carpet cleaning. That's one job I positively hate and never, ever get sweet-talked into doing it for a client.

Today's job is just across the street. Handy. I have another client that lives right next door to that one. Wish all of them were so close.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Hope your work day goes well, Holly. And Ameriscot? Good luck with the carpet cleaning. That's one job I positively hate and never, ever get sweet-talked into doing it for a client.
> 
> Today's job is just across the street. Handy. I have another client that lives right next door to that one. Wish all of them were so close.



Carpet shampooing is definitely not my favourite job!  I usually only get motivated to do it when family or friends are coming to visit.


----------



## Raven

Going to do errands and a bit of shopping this morning as more snow is coming late
this afternoon.  It's hard to believe at this time of year but the weather person on TV just said
more snow!
It's been a very harsh winter for us and I'm hoping this will be the last storm and we can start
thinking spring.


----------



## Glinda

Ameriscot said:


> Lovely!  How about a photo?



AS, here is a progress report.  I found my old camera and dusted it off.  It's a Nikon Coolpix L24.  I took several shots of the sunrise this morning, although it wasn't as colorful as yesterday's.  Now I'm looking for the cable that enables me to load these onto my laptop.  I love your photos and those of others that are posted on this site so I'm trying to get over being a hopeless photography/technology klutz.  I hope to get these to you today.  Bear with me.  I'll get there!


----------



## Ameriscot

Glinda said:


> AS, here is a progress report.  I found my old camera and dusted it off.  It's a Nikon Coolpix L24.  I took several shots of the sunrise this morning, although it wasn't as colorful as yesterday's.  Now I'm looking for the cable that enables me to load these onto my laptop.  I love your photos and those of others that are posted on this site so I'm trying to get over being a hopeless photography/technology klutz.  I hope to get these to you today.  Bear with me.  I'll get there!



Great! Looking forward to it.  One of my previous cameras was a coolpix.


----------



## Glinda

AS, here are the 3 best photos I took this morning.  Yesterday the whole sky was filled with color.  I realize these are just so-so.  But thank you for the motivation and encouragement to do this.  Hope you like them - for what they're worth!  I could not figure out how to enlarge them.  Can you advise?


----------



## QuickSilver

Oh my!!!   How beautiful!


----------



## AprilT

Beautiful pics Glinda.


----------



## hollydolly

Hi Glinda..good photos with the little coolpix,  you've captured a nice sunrise there and really it's pretty hard to do, unless you have a really good camera, so well done you.. 

One thing, please don't enlarge your photos for the forum they need to be around the size you've posted or less.

Now the important thing is to have fun with your camera, go and take a whole load of pictures, download them and discard all the not so good ones and then make an album here on the forum and put your pictures in there so everyone can see them ..

Both AS and I, are avid amateur photographers ..but I just use a Fuji finepix  bridge camera whereas Annie's camera is a little bit more upmarket and of course it shows in her beautiful pictures..however it doesn't matter how you take the photos or with what, the important part is to have fun while you're doing it . If you look on the Photography threads you will see many of our pictures on there


----------



## Ameriscot

Lovely Glinda! The size is perfect for the forum.


----------



## Glinda

Ameriscot said:


> Lovely Glinda! The size is perfect for the forum.



Good!  So glad you liked them.


----------



## Glinda

QuickSilver said:


> Oh my!!!   How beautiful!



Thanks, QS!


----------



## Glinda

AprilT said:


> Beautiful pics Glinda.



Thanks, April!


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Hope your work day goes well, Holly. And Ameriscot? Good luck with the carpet cleaning. That's one job I positively hate and never, ever get sweet-talked into doing it for a client.
> 
> Today's job is just across the street. Handy. I have another client that lives right next door to that one. Wish all of them were so close.



Thanks Georgia...I managed to get through without too many problems today...tomorrow I'm at the hospital again, and then back to work on Thursday so if I can just get though till then I'll be happy...hope you didn't have too exhausting a day..


----------



## Glinda

hollydolly said:


> Hi Glinda..good photos with the little coolpix,  you've captured a nice sunrise there and really it's pretty hard to do, unless you have a really good camera, so well done you..
> 
> One thing, please don't enlarge your photos for the forum they need to be around the size you've posted or less.
> 
> Now the important thing is to have fun with your camera, go and take a whole load of pictures, download them and discard all the not so good ones and then make an album here on the forum and put your pictures in there so everyone can see them ..
> 
> Both AS and I, are avid amateur photographers ..but I just use a Fuji finepix  bridge camera whereas Annie's camera is a little bit more upmarket and of course it shows in her beautiful pictures..however it doesn't matter how you take the photos or with what, the important part is to have fun while you're doing it . If you look on the Photography threads you will see many of our pictures on there



Thanks, Holly, and thanks for the guidance.  I hope your back stops giving you problems.  Have you ever tried acupuncture?  I know many people who've found relief from pain with it, including myself.  When I was working, I had periodic bouts of TMJ (caused by stress).  The only thing that worked, and worked fast was acupuncture.  Anyway, I hope you get some relief.  Take care.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, boys and girls. Are we all in our places with bright shiny faces? LOL

Our summerlike weather is done for a while, darn it. We're back to our normal mid-60s today, much cooler tomorrow. I'm sure glad I did my puttering in the garden the past few days.

Rest up, Hollydolly, so you can make it through tomorrow.

Glinda, nice pix!


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all..

LOL Georgia you make me Laugh with your little sayings  

No rest for the wicked today unfortunately, I'm leaving for the hospital shortly  for an MRI Scan , I'm exhausted tbh with you..one more day of work tomorrow then prepare myself over the w/e for the surgery on Monday

The sun is playing peek-a-boo at the moment, can't make it's mind up if it wants to come out and play


----------



## QuickSilver

Good morning all...  Cold and dark morning here, but I'm up and at it.  I returned for one last visit (I hope) to the Dentist for fixing a small "sore spot".. So aggravating, but at least she is so good about seeing me each time.   So far so good..  I believe I am done..  Everything feels and looks wonderful.  What an odyssey..  Six long months of visits and procedures... but well worth it..  I can eat... and I can smile!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hollydolly, that's not made up. It's from a song we used to sing way back when at the beginning of every school day in primary school! I can't remember the rest of it, though.

QS, glad your new smile is getting better and better. I think you should insure it with Lloyd's of London


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Good morning all...  Cold and dark morning here, but I'm up and at it.  I returned for one last visit (I hope) to the Dentist for fixing a small "sore spot".. So aggravating, but at least she is so good about seeing me each time.   So far so good..  I believe I am done..  Everything feels and looks wonderful.  What an odyssey..  Six long months of visits and procedures... but well worth it..  I can eat... and I can smile!!



:yes:  I know you're relieved!


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Good morning, boys and girls. Are we all in our places with bright shiny faces? LOL
> 
> Our summerlike weather is done for a while, darn it. We're back to our normal mid-60s today, much cooler tomorrow. I'm sure glad I did my puttering in the garden the past few days.
> 
> Rest up, Hollydolly, so you can make it through tomorrow.
> 
> Glinda, nice pix!



Good afternoon, Georgia!


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> :yes:  I know you're relieved!



For sure... NOW I can finally cross "fix teeth" off my bucket list.. lol!!   "fix face" is next after "fix fat"..


----------



## Ameriscot

Glinda said:


> Thanks, Holly, and thanks for the guidance.  I hope your back stops giving you problems.  Have you ever tried acupuncture?  I know many people who've found relief from pain with it, including myself.  When I was working, I had periodic bouts of TMJ (caused by stress).  The only thing that worked, and worked fast was acupuncture.  Anyway, I hope you get some relief.  Take care.



I had TMJ back in the early 80's.  Awful!  I used to have to yank my mouth open in the morning or it was locked!  I went to a dental school as I was told an expert was there.  He asked me about when the TMJ began, what was going on in my life.  I said it was the start of a new semester at college (I was a single mother as well). And he just say yup, it's stress.  He said for about $2,000 he could make some kind of nightguard, etc to help.  Of course, I couldn't pay that.  But realizing that it was stress and that I often had a tension in my jaw, I started consciously paying attention to keeping my jaw relaxed.  Bingo.  Gone within a few months.


----------



## Ameriscot

quicksilver said:


> for sure... Now i can finally cross "fix teeth" off my bucket list.. Lol!!   "fix face" is next after "fix fat"..



lol!!


----------



## Jackie22

Good morning ladies, yesterday was in the 80s, had to turn the A/C on and today will be another warm day, time to start thinking about cleaning up the yard, it will be nice to get outside and move around.

Holly, good luck with the upcoming surgery.

QS, glad your new teeth are working out.....keep smiling.


----------



## Vivjen

Given up with face fixes.....will make do with the one I have!
come on sun; I want to pressure wash the front....


----------



## Ameriscot

Lovely day!  Sunshine and a high of 10C/50F.  Went to the gym and will do my muscle work after my lunch has digested. 

Out front just now:


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Morning all..
> 
> LOL Georgia you make me Laugh with your little sayings
> 
> No rest for the wicked today unfortunately, I'm leaving for the hospital shortly  for an MRI Scan , I'm exhausted tbh with you..one more day of work tomorrow then prepare myself over the w/e for the surgery on Monday
> 
> The sun is playing peek-a-boo at the moment, can't make it's mind up if it wants to come out and play



Good luck!  How long will you be in hospital?


----------



## ndynt

Ameriscot, your view out front is spectacular.   No wonder you love Scotland so much.


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Ameriscot, your view out front is spectacular.   No wonder you love Scotland so much.



Aye! And this is typical scenery, or even better!


----------



## Glinda

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Hollydolly, that's not made up. It's from a song we used to sing way back when at the beginning of every school day in primary school! I can't remember the rest of it, though.
> 
> QS, glad your new smile is getting better and better. I think you should insure it with Lloyd's of London



Good morning to you,
Good morning to you,
We're all in our places,
With bright shiney faces,
And this is the way,
We start a new day.


----------



## Glinda

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Good morning, boys and girls. Are we all in our places with bright shiny faces? LOL
> 
> Glinda, nice pix!



Thanks, Georgia.


----------



## Ameriscot

Glinda said:


> Good morning to you,
> Good morning to you,
> We're all in our places,
> With bright shiney faces,
> And this is the way,
> We start a new day.



And here's a daffodil I just shot in gratitude for your happy poem!


----------



## ndynt

Ameriscot said:


> Aye! And this is typical scenery, or even better!


Thank you for sharing it with us.  When I read your posts, about taking the bus to the gym ect., I try to picture what everything looks like there.  Did not expect that spectacular view.  Are the houses still quaint or is everthing modernized?


----------



## Glinda

Ameriscot said:


> I had TMJ back in the early 80's.  Awful!  I used to have to yank my mouth open in the morning or it was locked!  I went to a dental school as I was told an expert was there.  He asked me about when the TMJ began, what was going on in my life.  I said it was the start of a new semester at college (I was a single mother as well). And he just say yup, it's stress.  He said for about $2,000 he could make some kind of nightguard, etc to help.  Of course, I couldn't pay that.  But realizing that it was stress and that I often had a tension in my jaw, I started consciously paying attention to keeping my jaw relaxed.  Bingo.  Gone within a few months.



Yes, I tried the nightguard thing (did not cost as much as they quoted you, though) and was examined and re-examined by both doctors and dentists, got Rx for pain pills and muscle relaxants, etc.  In desperation I tried acupuncture.  I walked in with jaw pain and walked out without it.  It didn't return until several months later.  I turned to acupuncture immediately and received immediate relief.  That's why always suggest it to anyone dealing with chronic pain.


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Thank you for sharing it with us.  When I read your posts, about taking the bus to the gym ect., I try to picture what everything looks like there.  Did not expect that spectacular view.  Are the houses still quaint or is everthing modernized?



Houses are of varying ages here.  It's a very long coastal road and most of the houses are right on the water.  I'd say the majority are Victorian. There are some brand new houses - maybe 7 or 8 out of dozens, then our house is in between at 88 years old.  The bungalows on the other side of us are from the 60's.

One of the bigger houses down the road:



Saw this on the cover of a tourist magazine.  My area.


----------



## Ameriscot

Glinda said:


> Yes, I tried the nightguard thing (did not cost as much as they quoted you, though) and was examined and re-examined by both doctors and dentists, got Rx for pain pills and muscle relaxants, etc.  In desperation I tried acupuncture.  I walked in with jaw pain and walked out without it.  It didn't return until several months later.  I turned to acupuncture immediately and received immediate relief.  That's why always suggest it to anyone dealing with chronic pain.



So glad I got rid of it just by being aware of how I caused it.  It's fairly common I've heard.


----------



## Glinda

AS, gorgeous daffodil shot!  I imagine there are lots of them blooming in Britain right now.  And Blue Bells and Tulips?  I would so love to be there for spring . . . :butterfly:


----------



## Ameriscot

Glinda said:


> AS, gorgeous daffodil shot!  I imagine there are lots of them blooming in Britain right now.  And Blue Bells and Tulips?  I would so love to be there for spring . . . :butterfly:



Spring is awesome here.  Our garden has literally dozens of varieties of flowers thanks to hubby.  Something is blooming almost the entire year. Bluebells are in May.  Can't remember when tulips are.  We have something different bloom almost every month until about Sept.  I did a Flickr album of every single type of flower in our garden in 2011 when I first got this camera.


----------



## Vivjen

My tulips come out as the later daffodils die.
the leaves are all there...


----------



## Ameriscot

Vivjen said:


> My tulips come out as the later daffodils die.
> the leaves are all there...



Looks like from my photo albums the tulips come up later in April and the daffodils are March and April, sometimes late February.


----------



## Vivjen

I am delighted to say that round here; the council have planted thousands of daffodils down the road verges, in roundabouts, and down the middle I'd dual carriageways.
it looks fantastic at this time of year; together with large circles of yellow crocuses.


----------



## Ameriscot

Vivjen said:


> I am delighted to say that round here; the council have planted thousands of daffodils down the road verges, in roundabouts, and down the middle I'd dual carriageways.
> it looks fantastic at this time of year; together with large circles of yellow crocuses.



Lots planted around here as well.  The hill next to our hospital is covered in them.


----------



## hollydolly

Tulips bloom between March and April depending on the temperatures. Our Daffs are well and truly in Bloom now , so hopefully being in the hotter south the Tulips will start showing their heads by the end of March.

Lovely picture of the daffodil AS, I've seen the photos of out front of your house before, never tire of seeing it, it's very pretty and as you know I do know that coast quite well tho' it's a long time since I visited.

I had my MRI Scan today, 45 minute appointment turned into 4 hours because they'd had an emergbecy in prior to me arriving so I had to wait ..this was in a private hospital not the NHS where hospital appointments run routinely hours late ..anyway that's all done now, it sized my back up lying in the scanner for 40 minutes so they had to help me off the Scanner bed. *0uch* , but I was ok once I got moving 

Glinda yes chica, I have tried everything for my back problem nothing has worked to ease the pain. I have a torn disc resting on the sciatic nerve and I also have Osteo arthritis in my spine between Vertebrae C1  through to C6 . ...

I do hope you've all had/having a good day..it's just after 5pm here so I have to think about what to make for dinner..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Tulips bloom between March and April depending on the temperatures. Our Daffs are well and truly in Bloom now , so hopefully being in the hotter south the Tulips will start showing their heads by the end of March.
> 
> Lovely picture of the daffodil AS, I've seen the photos of out front of your house before, never tire of seeing it, it's very pretty and as you know I do know that coast quite well tho' it's a long time since I visited.
> 
> I had my MRI Scan today, 45 minute appointment turned into 4 hours because they'd had an emergbecy in prior to me arriving so I had to wait ..this was in a private hospital not the NHS where hospital appointments run routinely hours late ..anyway that's all done now, it sized my back up lying in the scanner for 40 minutes so they had to help me off the Scanner bed. *0uch* , but I was ok once I got moving
> 
> Glinda yes chica, I have tried everything for my back problem nothing has worked to ease the pain. I have a torn disc resting on the sciatic nerve and I also have Osteo arthritis in my spine between Vertebrae C1  through to C6 . ...
> 
> I do hope you've all had/having a good day..it's just after 5pm here so I have to think about what to make for dinner..



Ouch!  Sorry you had to wait so long and then to have your back seize up. 

Re the daffodil, thanks!  The pics of our front are from today.  I've got at least a thousand different photos of out front...sunrise, cloudy, sunny, all seasons, all the different boats and ships, etc.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh I can imagine you have. It's such a beautiful view, I'd do the same if I lived there..


----------



## Kath

Here's hoping that everyone's day is going well.  I think that this flu bug I've been battling is slowly going away (I hope!).  The worst part was having a temperature - it made me shake like crazy because of the chills.  Temp started to go down yesterday but since then I've mostly felt hugely tired and very floppy.  My dog, Suki, seems to know I'm feeling lousy, because when I'm walking her she isn't pulling on the leash to keep walking like usual.

How wonderful that so many of you have daffodils this soon!  That flower is definitely a harbinger of Spring!


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> Here's hoping that everyone's day is going well.  I think that this flu bug I've been battling is slowly going away (I hope!).  The worst part was having a temperature - it made me shake like crazy because of the chills.  Temp started to go down yesterday but since then I've mostly felt hugely tired and very floppy.  My dog, Suki, seems to know I'm feeling lousy, because when I'm walking her she isn't pulling on the leash to keep walking like usual.
> 
> How wonderful that so many of you have daffodils this soon!  That flower is definitely a harbinger of Spring!



Glad you're starting to feel better.  

Our daffodils have been here a while.  It's been colder than normal though so some bloomed and then looked a bit battered.  We have 6 varieties of daffodils and they bloom at different times.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Kath, I'm glad you're feeling better. My grandmother, a nurse, always recommended Campbell's chicken noodle soup and ginger ale when recovering from the flu or a cold. My mother fed it to all of us, and I gave it to my kids. I don't know that it does anything to speed up recovery, but it's easy to digest when you're still at the stage of being hungry and nothing sounds appealing.

My back yard is full of little islands of daffodils. Come to think of it, the front yard is full of them, too. My daughter tends the front yard; I take care of the back. Guess I just don't notice much in front because when I'm outside, it's either because I'm sitting on the patio or fiddling around in the garden.

The client I was so ticked at two weeks ago because his girlfriend took all the cleaning supplies and left me with nothing but a bottle of bleach and a bottle of white vinegar? He listed his house for sale on the 11th. Sold it today for full asking price. Goody. I wanted to quit but then again, didn't want to give up the money. Now I don't have to bother deciding. I don't know when the sale is closing, but I'll be there at least one more time unless, of course, the sale falls through. Fingers crossed that it all goes well! I'm not going to get another client to replace him. Instead I'll have every other Wednesday off. Off, I tell you! Woohoo!


----------



## Kath

AS:  Wow!  You have six varieties of daffodils - how gorgeous that must look!  Before we moved here, I had rockeries on each side of the house with lots of different flowers in them.  The daffodils were first up each year but mine were all one kind; I would have liked some of the pink ones to add to the yellow but we moved before I could plant them.  I truly miss gardening and I didn't realize until we moved here that it would take a minor miracle to get the HOA board to OK every single seedling, twig, or shrub we wanted to plant!  Major pain!

Georgia:  Hallelujah to the gal with more time off!  How cool is that!  It's pretty obvious that you needed some downtime and I'm so glad that it's all worked out for you.  My sister, a nurse too, would definitely agree with your grandmother about the chicken soup benefits.  She totally swears by it!  I'm gradually getting back to where I was prior to getting clobbered by this nasty bug!  Just need to get some more energy - is stuff with caffeine in it the right thing for increasing energy?

Holly:  I hope you are doing fine after the MRI, especially since your back didn't much care for the whole deal.  Sometimes I get claustrophobic during an MRI but not so much now that they pipe in music while I'm getting scanned.  I try to get some kind of dreamy and slow music because if I ask for them to tune in some rock music I want to bounce my feet to the music - that's an MRI no-no, of course!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Kath, never mind the caffeine. All that will do is give you coffee nerves. Campbell's chicken noodle soup. And chocolate, of course!

I had a thought about today's client...what if he has to get a another place in a hurry and just moves in with the girlfriend while he's either looking or building? OMG! She had already asked me to clean for her, but I told her not unless God creates an eighth day. It could happen that he'd expect me to just continue cleaning every other Wednesday at _her_ house! No. No. No. No. And h*ll to the No!

Old ladies get tired. I'm old. I'm tired even if I'm not a "lady".


----------



## jujube

I've started the agonizing job of packing for my trip.  I put stuff in the suitcase, I take stuff out of the suitcase.  Yes, I'm going to take it.  No, I'm not.  I am the world's worst packer.  I either pack enough for a 4-month safari or I run out of underwear half-way through the trip.   Sometimes both.   Too many tops, not enough bottoms. Vice versa.  Forget my swimsuit....take two swimsuits and never get in the pool.  

Reminds me of when my cousin's husband's elderly and somewhat senile parents were coming to the US to visit.  His sister went over to their house the night before to make sure they were packed.  In his dad's suitcase was $3000 in cash and 9 belts.  That was it.  In his mother's suitcase was a thesaurus.  When asked why she had a thesaurus in her suitcase, she answered, "Well, I couldn't find the dictionary."  That has become the answer in our family to everything....."why did you do that?"....answer: "well, I couldn't find the dictionary."   It's ok, though, I'm packing neither the dictionary NOR the thesaurus.   I'm sure I'll forget the phrasebook, though.  So when I want to know where the ladies' bathroom is, I'll have to revert to charades.  It won't be pretty.

I wish we were going to a nudist resort....really I do.  Flipflops, a sunhat and a towel; wow.  No, actually, really I don't; I have too much respect for my fellow vacationers to do that to them.  Maybe a nudist resort for the blind?  

Maybe I'll just buy a burqa when I get there.  Wouldn't have to worry how my hair looks, wouldn't have to shave my legs...or my pits...and I could wear my pj's underneath.  Heaven.  Do fuzzy slippers and a burqa go together?  I'll have to watch the next edition of "What the Mullah Says Not to Wear" and find out.  

Oh, doesn't matter actually.  They'll probably lose my luggage anyway.


----------



## hollydolly

Jujube... :lol1:...soooo funny.....  well that's cheered me up at 6am in the morning when I'm feeling sorry for myself before facing another 12 hour day.. albeit my last day for a week or 2 

Thanks everyone for your sympathies...you're right about the Music in the MRI Coffin  Kath, they played Classic Rock yesterday, and I kept going to do a little lying down jig..but stopped just in time. I get claustrophobic too but I'm proud of myself that I've never pressed the panic tube thing...I just suffer in silence LOL.

Georgia woohoooo...the money might be handy, but yo do need sometime off ya know...so every other Wednesday is better than nowt... perhaps you could take up a hobby like errrmm... ... brass rubbing


----------



## Kadee

I had. MRI last year gee I get all hot just thinking about it , I just closed my eyes and hoped for the best ( I had it to look at my heart, Kidneys to find out it there was somthing causing my BP going up to over 200 
Our part time neighbour ( they live in Adelaide and come up every two weeks ) had one last week he took 8 Valium and still had a panic attack and still has not  had the scan.and has to as X-rays showed his spine is crumbling


----------



## QuickSilver

I finally got my vitamin D3 level back..   37.5 which is up from 17.      So I'm good..  Guess the amount I am taking is the right amount for me.  I take 5000 units daily.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good grief, QS. Your post says you were here at 5:33. If you're in the Midwest, that was 4:33. What on earth were you doing up at that hour of the morning?!

I'm working at a neighbor's house today. I wish she wouldn't be such a chatterbox because it always takes an extra hour when she's home

Raining here today and our temp right now (50) is as warm as it will be all day. Spring can come back now.


----------



## oldman

Going flying this morning again. I took this part time job as a favor to my friend, who does this on the side. He flies a corporate jet for a large company here in PA (Harley Davidson). I was supposed to be his backup, in case he could not fly the corporate jet because of other things that come up in his life. Now, it is becoming like every other week he needs to back out and calls me. Today, I am sitting in the left seat and we are flying to New York City for the day. We should be flying home either late tonight or early tomorrow morning. Today, the President is returning to New York where he has a home along with his main home in Wisconsin, I believe. 

I think I am giving my friend my two week notice. I love to fly, but he always calls me at the last moment and I am having to put off doing something that I had already planned. I got this call at 9:30 last night.


----------



## Pappy

Have a great flight, oldman. I agree that it's pretty short notice. Maybe it's time to just say no more.


----------



## QuickSilver

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Good grief, QS. Your post says you were here at 5:33. If you're in the Midwest, that was 4:33. What on earth were you doing up at that hour of the morning?!
> 
> I'm working at a neighbor's house today. I wish she wouldn't be such a chatterbox because it always takes an extra hour when she's home
> 
> Raining here today and our temp right now (50) is as warm as it will be all day. Spring can come back now.



I work and I am up at 4:15 every morning.  I start at 6am..


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> I've started the agonizing job of packing for my trip.  I put stuff in the suitcase, I take stuff out of the suitcase.  Yes, I'm going to take it.  No, I'm not.  I am the world's worst packer.  I either pack enough for a 4-month safari or I run out of underwear half-way through the trip.   Sometimes both.   Too many tops, not enough bottoms. Vice versa.  Forget my swimsuit....take two swimsuits and never get in the pool.
> 
> Reminds me of when my cousin's husband's elderly and somewhat senile parents were coming to the US to visit.  His sister went over to their house the night before to make sure they were packed.  In his dad's suitcase was $3000 in cash and 9 belts.  That was it.  In his mother's suitcase was a thesaurus.  When asked why she had a thesaurus in her suitcase, she answered, "Well, I couldn't find the dictionary."  That has become the answer in our family to everything....."why did you do that?"....answer: "well, I couldn't find the dictionary."   It's ok, though, I'm packing neither the dictionary NOR the thesaurus.   I'm sure I'll forget the phrasebook, though.  So when I want to know where the ladies' bathroom is, I'll have to revert to charades.  It won't be pretty.
> 
> I wish we were going to a nudist resort....really I do.  Flipflops, a sunhat and a towel; wow.  No, actually, really I don't; I have too much respect for my fellow vacationers to do that to them.  Maybe a nudist resort for the blind?
> 
> Maybe I'll just buy a burqa when I get there.  Wouldn't have to worry how my hair looks, wouldn't have to shave my legs...or my pits...and I could wear my pj's underneath.  Heaven.  Do fuzzy slippers and a burqa go together?  I'll have to watch the next edition of "What the Mullah Wants You Not to Wear" and find out.
> 
> Oh, doesn't matter actually.  They'll probably lose my luggage anyway.



I am the Queen of bad packers!!  I hate packing!


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, I've never had an MRI but O/H has and he did NOT like it.  I would get claustrophobic!

Chilly but dry today.  And a bit hazy right now.  Out on the porch with my camera in my nightie this morning (but not barefoot - was wearing my new PF slippers).  

Went grocery shopping this morning and went in the store the same time as a woman who was wearing a heavy, obnoxious perfume.  I kept running into her in most of the aisles as we shopped about the same speed.  Even if I wasn't allergic to perfume I would have found this one overpowering.  layful:  April's photos of chicken yesterday made me want some, so I bought a packet of sliced chicken breast for my sandwich at lunch instead of the eggs I planned. 

Sunrise:


----------



## ronaldj

i'll do today what I do most days.....skip on down the road kicking a stone along in front ....


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> I finally got my vitamin D3 level back..   37.5 which is up from 17.      So I'm good..  Guess the amount I am taking is the right amount for me.  I take 5000 units daily.



That's great.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> I work and I am up at 4:15 every morning.  I start at 6am..



OMG!!  The only time I've ever gotten up that early was for a 6am flight and I avoid those like the plague.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> AS:  Wow!  You have six varieties of daffodils - how gorgeous that must look!  Before we moved here, I had rockeries on each side of the house with lots of different flowers in them.  The daffodils were first up each year but mine were all one kind; I would have liked some of the pink ones to add to the yellow but we moved before I could plant them.  I truly miss gardening and I didn't realize until we moved here that it would take a minor miracle to get the HOA board to OK every single seedling, twig, or shrub we wanted to plant!  Major pain!



A collage I did.  But if you want serious overload of daffodils, here's my April garden album:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/anniedanny/sets/72157626288859545/


----------



## Jackie22

Lovely flowers, Annie, I also enjoyed you photos of your community, the church was lovely.

I've always been an early morning person, kinda fizzle out around 2 pm though, I've started laying down for an hour or two and read my book.

Today is my day to help mom....everyone have a great Thursday.


----------



## Ameriscot

ronaldj said:


> i'll do today what I do most days.....skip on down the road kicking a stone along in front ....



Sounds stressful!


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Jackie.  Love our flowers and the architecture around here.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Warning: short rant ahead!

Sometimes I really don't like clients, even clients that I've always liked and probably always will. I spent 45 minutes of my time today picking up kids' toys and other stuff that the client really should have taken care of and that she knows irritates the daylights outta me!

I feel better now


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Warning: short rant ahead!
> 
> Sometimes I really don't like clients, even clients that I've always liked and probably always will. I spent 45 minutes of my time today picking up kids' toys and other stuff that the client really should have taken care of and that she knows irritates the daylights outta me!
> 
> I feel better now



That's okay.  Sometimes you need a good rant.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

That was just a sort of mild rant, Ameriscot. A real, heartfelt rant would have contained the words "expletives deleted" LOL


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> That was just a sort of mild rant, Ameriscot. A real, heartfelt rant would have contained the words "expletives deleted" LOL



Ahh yes.  Had a few of those myself.


----------



## Kath

Jujube - I have to agree with Holly's laughing emoticon because your packing description was totally hilarious!  I really identify with your feelings re packing - I also agonize over whether to take multiple bathing suits and then end up using only one or even zero!  My former mother-in-law used to pack like she had taken college courses in it - she would put layers of tissue paper between garments and made cloth bags in which to put each shoe.  It was amazing to watch her go at it!

Kadee - Hope your BP and kidneys turned out to be OK.  Last year I had bad kidney numbers after a blood test - the doc searched  and searched to find out why my kidneys were showing abnormal and finally he discovered that 2 of the meds I was taking back then were interacting negatively with each other.  This caused the kidney blood levels to go down but now going back to normal since the nasty meds were trashed.  Sometimes I have to take a valium for the MRI if I'm having a jittery day - truthfully, I'd prefer intravenous vino to a pill.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Kath! What a perfectly marvelous idea for an IV. It's an idea whose time came long ago.

Yanno, apropos my rant: when I was paid by the hour, it wasn't often that toys and other crap were left lying around. Now that I'm paid a flat fee... Well. Was it just a coincidence or might this particular client be taking advantage of me? Or am I just a paranoid old biddy?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm up. That probably means that my eyes are open, too.

Spring doesn't arrive until early this evening. Does that still make it the first "day" of spring?


----------



## Vivjen

The Druids are celebrating at sunrise tomorrow at Stonehenge.....does that help?!


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I'm up. That probably means that my eyes are open, too.
> 
> Spring doesn't arrive until early this evening. Does that still make it the first "day" of spring?



In the UK the 1st of March is called the first day of spring.


----------



## Ameriscot

Went to the gym this morning.  Missed the eclipse because it was too cloudy although my O/H got a pic at home as there was a break in the clouds.


----------



## ronaldj

watching Hell on Wheels on dvd this morning and soon will be off to Flint to pickup one of the granddaughters who will be spending the night with us.....good times ahead....oh a stop at the comic shop will be in order as well


----------



## Glinda

Ameriscot said:


> Went to the gym this morning.  Missed the eclipse because it was too cloudy although my O/H got a pic at home as there was a break in the clouds.
> 
> View attachment 16111



Perfect!  It almost looks like a little smiley face.


----------



## Bee

Ameriscot said:


> In the UK the 1st of March is called the first day of spring.



Non of the U.K.'s seasons start on the first of the month.

Today 20th March 2015 is the first day of Spring and where I live we have a beautiful Spring day to start the season of well.


http://www.apples4theteacher.com/holidays/spring/first-day-of-spring.html


----------



## ClassicRockr

Wife took me to PT this AM. Appointment was for 7AM, so, after dropping me off at home, she could be at work at 8:30. Getting up at 5:45 isn't the easiest thing in the world for her to do, but it is for me. Yep, those old farming and military days really helped me to be able to get up early. Most of the jobs I've had in my life, I've had to start at 7AM. 

Anyway, Therapist told me and her that I'm doing fine with the exercises and getting my percentage of ROM up each time I go to PT. Was very glad to hear that.


----------



## Ameriscot

Bee said:


> Non of the U.K.'s seasons start on the first of the month.
> 
> Today 20th March 2015 is the first day of Spring and where I live we have a beautiful Spring day to start the season of well.
> 
> 
> http://www.apples4theteacher.com/holidays/spring/first-day-of-spring.html



On the news here they always say the 1st, not the equinox.  Can you really say summer doesn't start until June 21st and winter Dec 21st?  Starts long before that.

There is meterological and astronomical first day of a season.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-29014886


----------



## Ameriscot

ClassicRockr said:


> Wife took me to PT this AM. Appointment was for 7AM, so, after dropping me off at home, she could be at work at 8:30. Getting up at 5:45 isn't the easiest thing in the world for her to do, but it is for me. Yep, those old farming and military days really helped me to be able to get up early. Most of the jobs I've had in my life, I've had to start at 7AM.
> 
> Anyway, Therapist told me and her that I'm doing fine with the exercises and getting my percentage of ROM up each time I go to PT. Was very glad to hear that.



That's good CR!


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's been a beautiful sunny day here, azure blue sky and not a wisp of a cloud, it was glorious and really warm too, it was so nice to go out without a jacket on for the first time in months.

Decided it would be a good idea to go and get all shopping to ensure the fridge and freezer are topped up ahead of my surgery on Monday, I have no idea when I'll be mobile again.

It's gone 5pm now and it's still lovely and sunny , and as I drove home through the village it looked like I wasn't the only one enjoying the warmth of the first day of the Equinox


----------



## Bee

Ameriscot said:


> On the news here they always say the 1st, not the equinox.  _*Can you really say summer doesn't start until June 21st and winter Dec 21st?*_  Starts long before that.
> 
> There is meterological and astronomical first day of a season.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-29014886



Yes I can.......on my desk calendar for this year it shows the following dates.......

20th March...Spring begins

21st June.......Summer begins

23rd September.....Autumn begins

22nd December....Winter begins.

That is what I have known and believed in my 72 years and I shall carry on knowing and believing that.

I don't know of anyone that refers to 1st March as the first day of Spring, as a matter of fact this morning when I went to the shops, instead of being greeted with the usual 'Good morning', I was greeted with..'Isn't this a beautiful day for the first day of Spring'


----------



## Ameriscot

Meteorological spring started on the 1st of March.  

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/learnin...ther/how-weather-works/when-does-spring-start


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Well it's been a beautiful sunny day here, azure blue sky and not a wisp of a cloud, it was glorious and really warm too, it was so nice to go out without a jacket on for the first time in months.
> 
> Decided it would be a good idea to go and get all shopping to ensure the fridge and freezer are topped up ahead of my surgery on Monday, I have no idea when I'll be mobile again.
> 
> It's gone 5pm now and it's still lovely and sunny , and as I drove home through the village it looked like I wasn't the only one enjoying the warmth of the first day of the Equinox



Sounds lovely!  That your mode of transport tied up to that post?


----------



## hollydolly

Of course... he's my new upgrade..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Of course... he's my new upgrade..



Nice. How's the mileage?


----------



## hollydolly

Fantastic...goes from nought to 60 in 3 minutes and  it never seems to run out of Gas... :lol1:


----------



## AprilT

Love the pictures, Holly

Still reorganizing my bedroom, have to do it in baby steps so I don't injure myself, would be real easy to throw my back out with just one wrong twist or trying to move too much weight in one swoop.  But I'm liking how things are progressing to a degree.  I still have to go through some boxes in my hall closet to find some items I'm missing, I also seem to be missing a number of pillows including to king size ones.  :dunno:.  Taking a break from it all for now though, I'm tired.  Probably won't hit that closet anytime soon, I'm going out this weekend.


----------



## hollydolly

April I know precicely what you mean about one wrong move..it only has to be a tiny one too..and be verrrry careful bending looking through those boxes, I can't even sit on the floor and look through boxes, it kils my back...so sit down at a table and look through them if you can. 

I hope you're going somewhere nice...I can't wait for the summer to be able to get out and about again..


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Love the pictures, Holly
> 
> Still reorganizing my bedroom, have to do it in baby steps so I don't injure myself, would be real easy to throw my back out with just one wrong twist or trying to move too much weight in one swoop.  But I'm liking how things are progressing to a degree.  I still have to go through some boxes in my hall closet to find some items I'm missing, I also seem to be missing a number of pillows including to king size ones.  :dunno:.  Taking a break from it all for now though, I'm tired.  Probably won't hit that closet anytime soon, I'm going out this weekend.



Yes, be careful.  It's so easy to injure your back if you twist the wrong way when you are lifting.  I use a stepladder for the top of our wardrobe.


----------



## hollydolly

QuickSilver said:


> I work and I am up at 4:15 every morning.  I start at 6am..



I get up for work at 5am  and work a 12 or 13 hour day..


----------



## Bee

Ameriscot said:


> Meteorological spring started on the 1st of March.
> 
> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/learnin...ther/how-weather-works/when-does-spring-start



Please note, that in the above link it mentions the Astronomical season which is what we in the U.K. have used for years, probably before I was born, at the risk of repeating myself no one I know use the Meteorological calendar.


----------



## Ameriscot

Bee said:


> Please note, that in the above link it mentions the Astronomical season which is what we in the U.K. have used for years, probably before I was born, at the risk of repeating myself no one I know use the Meteorological calendar.



I have heard the BBC say it is the first day of whatever season on the 1st of a month.  My husband has been using the 1st of the month all of his 66 years of living in the UK, and so does everyone he knows.  

Give it a rest.


----------



## Bee

Ameriscot said:


> I have heard the BBC say it is the first day of whatever season on the 1st of a month.  My husband has been using the 1st of the month all of his 66 years of living in the UK, and so does everyone he knows.
> 
> _*Give it a rest*_.



I could say the same to you.:aargh:


----------



## AprilT

hollydolly said:


> April I know precicely what you mean about one wrong move..it only has to be a tiny one too..and be verrrry careful bending looking through those boxes, I can't even sit on the floor and look through boxes, it kils my back...so sit down at a table and look through them if you can.
> 
> I hope you're going somewhere nice...I can't wait for the summer to be able to get out and about again..






Ameriscot said:


> Yes, be careful.  It's so easy to injure your back if you twist the wrong way when you are lifting.  I use a stepladder for the top of our wardrobe.



Ladies thank you for the concern, I try to be very careful, I know what happens if I'm not.  I sit in a chair when I go through the boxes and forget about sitting on a floor, that just ain't gonna happen.  LOL.  I have stools placed in every room to reach for items place up high.

Holly, Sat, I'm going back to the club I went to a couple of weeks ago, I'm going with a different group of people, but it should be another fun night.  I'll try to get some pictures again.  If you ever make it out to Sarasota, I'll be sure to drag you there.  

There's one particular lady the visits back and forth from the UK, that is a member of my other meetup group, she and I always end up dancing together at these events, she is such a hoot.


----------



## ClassicRockr

I remember those days of getting up that early while living on our farm in my teen years, being in the Navy and working a civilian job (after the Navy) when I had to start work at 7AM. Never had to work that many hours in one day though. 

Sure am glad "retirement" got me now though. Am still an "early bird" sometimes and get up at 5 or 6AM. 



hollydolly said:


> I get up for work at 5am  and work a 12 or 13 hour day..


----------



## Cookie

hollydolly said:


> I get up for work at 5am  and work a 12 or 13 hour day..



holly, please forgive me for asking, but why are you working such long hours or at all for that matter, with your what seems like your serious back condition.  What kind of employer would require this of you and can they provide medical disability pension for this?  Not that its any of my business, and I'm sure you have your reasons, but it just seems like unnecessary suffering. I hope your taking care of yourself.


----------



## Kath

Holly - I've been enjoying taking frequent looks at the beautiful photo you posted of actual Spring weather!  I know you'll never guess what kind of "Spring" weather we had here today - of course it was the usual...snow, snow, and more snow!  Everything about the weather here is so completely abnormal, it totally weirds me out.  Your photo with the pony in it took me right back to visiting England - the country scenery was so awe-inspiring.  When there, I loved seeing Blenheim Palace, Salisbury Cathedral, Stratford, etc. but it was the wonderful little roads in the countryside that made me believe I was in heaven.

My neighbor's cat has gone missing so I'm going cat-hunting with a group of folks to see if we can find Smitty.  Wish us luck as the snow keeps falling on and on .......


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> Holly - I've been enjoying taking frequent looks at the beautiful photo you posted of actual Spring weather!  I know you'll never guess what kind of "Spring" weather we had here today - of course it was the usual...snow, snow, and more snow!  Everything about the weather here is so completely abnormal, it totally weirds me out.  Your photo with the pony in it took me right back to visiting England - the country scenery was so awe-inspiring.  When there, I loved seeing Blenheim Palace, Salisbury Cathedral, Stratford, etc. but it was the wonderful little roads in the countryside that made me believe I was in heaven.
> 
> My neighbor's cat has gone missing so I'm going cat-hunting with a group of folks to see if we can find Smitty.  Wish us luck as the snow keeps falling on and on .......



Kath, I love the country roads as well. My road is a two lane coastal road but not far past my house it becomes a single lane with fields of sheep or lots of trees. Lovely for a bike ride.

I went to Blenheim Palace back in 1999 with my youngest son who wanted to see everything connected to Churchill.


----------



## Ameriscot

Blue skies today!  High of about 9C/48F.  Doing my lower body muscle workout then going to be constructive. Overdue for starting on my deep cleaning/reorganising one room at a time.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good Saturday morning, folks. I think it's morning...too dark to tell. We're supposed to have a nice, sunny day (70F) so I might be playing in the garden this afternoon.


----------



## Jackie22

Good morning Georgia, hope you have fun in your garden today, we've had rain and more rain here.  I bought seeds to plant yesterday when I was out, now if the yard will just dry out.


----------



## QuickSilver

Mannie/pedie... and grocery shopping


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I did it. I played in the garden, just doing some spring cleanup and planting some sweet potato vines in a bed of daffodils so that when the blooms and foliage from the daffodils die it won't look so bare. There were purple sweet potato vines...I had no idea, thought they were all just green...so I got a mix of green and purple.

I bet April is already getting purty and deciding what to wear for her evening out. That's what I need: an evening out! Dining, clubbing and just generally clowning around! Anybody wanna go along?


----------



## hollydolly

Kath said:


> Holly - I've been enjoying taking frequent looks at the beautiful photo you posted of actual Spring weather!  I know you'll never guess what kind of "Spring" weather we had here today - of course it was the usual...snow, snow, and more snow!  Everything about the weather here is so completely abnormal, it totally weirds me out.  Your photo with the pony in it took me right back to visiting England - the country scenery was so awe-inspiring.  When there, I loved seeing Blenheim Palace, Salisbury Cathedral, Stratford, etc. but it was the wonderful little roads in the countryside that made me believe I was in heaven.
> 
> My neighbor's cat has gone missing so I'm going cat-hunting with a group of folks to see if we can find Smitty.  Wish us luck as the snow keeps falling on and on .......



Ohhh no Kath I don't envy you the snow , not one little bit, but i'm very glad the photo brought back some lovely memories for you . As you rightly say, the countryside in the UK is beautiful and with the 4 seasons it's probably the pettiest country in the world where nature is concerned IMO. You'd love it here where I live because we have a Myriad of country lanes and woodland, which I drive through on a daily basis before joining the motorway to get to work.

I remember a friend  coming to visit from Southern Spain where it's beautiful but arid and as we drove through the country lanes from the airport to home, looking at awe at all the greenery , he commented.. ''Your country  is soooo green it looks like the England manufactures chlorophyll''...and you know what, when I think about it, it really does.. 

hope you managed to find Smitty..


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I did it. I played in the garden, just doing some spring cleanup and planting some sweet potato vines in a bed of daffodils so that when the blooms and foliage from the daffodils die it won't look so bare. There were purple sweet potato vines...I had no idea, thought they were all just green...so I got a mix of green and purple.
> 
> I bet April is already getting purty and deciding what to wear for her evening out. That's what I need: an evening out! Dining, clubbing and just generally clowning around! Anybody wanna go along?




Please Miss can you hold it off until I'm all fixed..and I'll come along. I desperately need a night out partaaayyin' :beerandwhistle:


----------



## hollydolly

Cookie said:


> holly, please forgive me for asking, but why are you working such long hours or at all for that matter, with your what seems like your serious back condition.  What kind of employer would require this of you and can they provide medical disability pension for this?  Not that its any of my business, and I'm sure you have your reasons, but it just seems like unnecessary suffering. I hope your taking care of yourself.



No need for forgiveness Cookie..there's a few reasons why I _have_ to work those long hours which I won't go into on a public forum, but in answer to your question, the simple answer is NO my company doesn't provide  medical disability pension. I am allowed 2 weeks paid sick off a year...and anything after that is unpaid...so I soldier on. I have never taken time off sick, so I have got 2 weeks owed to me from last year that I can use for this recovery and still not compromise the 2 weeks which will be available to me if I need it during  2015


----------



## Cookie

Thanks for answering, holly. Truly, sometimes we don't have much choice about these things and do what we have to do. Many companies here don't provide sick benefits either, but we do have a government disability insurance available to everyone, not much but better than nothing. Good you've got the 2 weeks owed, and the 2 weeks for 2015. You must be a very strong lady indeed, and all the best to you.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm back. We haven't heard from April? I'll bet money she's trying on one outfit after another deciding what to wear tonight!

My Best Aunt called me a little while ago to thank me for her birthday present...she's going to be 90 tomorrow. 90! And she still picks up the "old" people and takes them to church and takes them to doctor/dentist appointments and grocery shopping. Imagine. I should be so mobile IF I live to be 90.

I couldn't think what to send for a birthday present...after all, turning 90 is a pretty big deal...so I sent her $100. What did she spend it on? LOL  She'd seen some flowered tights that she wanted but thought that spending money on them was a frivolous waste. As soon as she got the card and cash, she ran right to the store and bought the tights. She's thrilled because she still has "plenty" of money left to fritter away. And where's she going to wear her new flowered tights? To church tomorrow! (Under a skirt, of course.) I guess when you're 90 you can wear whatever you darned well please

She's going to sell her house and move back down to Georgia. I am so excited because she's just the funnest, greatest aunt ever! My cousin works at a prison in a little town about 100 miles south of here and just bought a three-bedroom house. He told her one bedroom is for him, one for her little dog and one for her. LOL She says she just can't handle another UP winter and is tired of seven to eight months of sNOw, but she's not coming until fall because summers up there really are spectacular and worth staying for.

That's my exciting day. So far.


----------



## hollydolly

Cookie said:


> Thanks for answering, holly. Truly, sometimes we don't have much choice about these things and do what we have to do. Many companies here don't provide sick benefits either, but we do have a government disability insurance available to everyone, not much but better than nothing. Good you've got the 2 weeks owed, and the 2 weeks for 2015. _You must be a very strong lady indeed, and all the best to you_.



Actually I get my leg pulled about this at work...the 'Holly' work ethic is legendary..while all around me the younger members of the team are calling in sick with the slightest ailments..I still go in, I have to be verrrry sick indeed to take time off...my daughter is exactly the same..


----------



## Kath

Holly - You made me realize that I don't know very much about the health system over there.  I think we in the US assume that the health service there is supposed to take care of the health problems of all UK citizens. It seems that there's got to be more to it than that because healthcare is a huge issue for any country.  I think I need to read about how health care systems differ all over the world to because it's a subject I'm really foggy on.  You need to be in optimal health so you can continue to enjoy the beauty of where you live!  Oh..and so far, no Smitty.

Georgia - You are so lucky to have such great weather as this is the time to figure out what to plant, what to prune, etc.  I sure miss gardening but that's something a person gives up when living in a 55+ community.  I've been trying to convince the HOA board members to allow women on the board, but so far nothing on that score.  I believe that having some women board members would have an impact on some of the absurd rules and regulations that now prevail.  At this point, my only option is container gardening which is fun but not like when there's a great big yard to plant things in.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> Holly - You made me realize that I don't know very much about the health system over there.  I think we in the US assume that the health service there is supposed to take care of the health problems of all UK citizens. It seems that there's got to be more to it than that because healthcare is a huge issue for any country.  I think I need to read about how health care systems differ all over the world to because it's a subject I'm really foggy on.  You need to be in optimal health so you can continue to enjoy the beauty of where you live!  Oh..and so far, no Smitty.
> 
> Georgia - You are so lucky to have such great weather as this is the time to figure out what to plant, what to prune, etc.  I sure miss gardening but that's something a person gives up when living in a 55+ community.  I've been trying to convince the HOA board members to allow women on the board, but so far nothing on that score.  I believe that having some women board members would have an impact on some of the absurd rules and regulations that now prevail.  At this point, my only option is container gardening which is fun but not like when there's a great big yard to plant things in.



The NHS does take care of everyone here.  But I guess all jobs are not the same regarding sick leave. Scotland has a separate NHS from England and employers seem to be more generous with sick leave.  I've known one lady who was off for 6 months and she got full pay, went on half pay after that.  But she worked for the Council so maybe that was different.  My stepdaughter was off for about 10 months maternity leave.  I think she got full pay for 3 or 4 months, then 3/4 pay, then half pay.


----------



## hollydolly

Kath as AS said the NHS does take care of everyone in the UK...although not equally or fairly in many cases. For example it can take months to see a specialist after a GP has written to them explaining your need , and then once he's recommended a procedure that can take yet more months to be admitted to hospital. 

Your right Annie it depends on the employer as to the entitlement of sick leave, local government offices are quite generous with their sick schemes.. I can of course take longer than 2 weeks from my job if it was deemed necessary but it would be unpaid and I would have to rely on SSP ( kath FYI  that's Statutory Sickness benefit) paid by Social security  which would barely enable me to afford food, much less utility bills or mortgage payments...so I wouldn't be able to survive.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It all seems so incredibly complicated. Just about the time I figured out how the "universal" health system worked in Germany, I came back to the US and had to start all over figuring out how our own insurance worked. Now that I'm on Medicare, I never give it a thought and just go to the doctor once a year for a physical and am done with it. So far, knock wood, I haven't had any health problems that required having to visit her any other time except for my physical (which costs nothing).


----------



## Kath

AS and Holly - Thanks for the info on how things work healthcare-wise in the UK.  I'm beginning to see what the differences are between there and here.  Over here, most regular working folks get their health insurance thru their employer.  When they retire from the job, they are enrolled in Medicare which covers around 80% of health needs - so they need to get a supplemental insurance policy to cover the remaining 20%.  Medicare now also covers the unemployed, sick and impaired, etc.  How much time a person can take off if sick is up to the discretion of employers.  Some people have little or no time off and some have a generous amount of sick leave.

Georgia - You are a lucky gal!  Not only do you get to garden already, but you only have to see your doc one a year!  I would really love only going once a year to the doctor because that would mean I was super healthy!  Unlucky for me, I've had a chronic, incurable condition for many years so I've seen enough doctors to last me forever.


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, the NHS isn't complicated at all. Waiting times for specialist appointments totally depends on what area you live in. We have very short waits in my area. When my DH had his vertigo problem he was sent for an MRI within about a week. When he had a suspicious growth under a fingernail he had surgery on it within 2 weeks.

In the US I had surgery twice, fortunately when I had insurance, but had to pay 10% of the total bill.


----------



## Bee

Ameriscot said:


> Georgia, _*the NHS isn't complicated at all. Waiting times for specialist appointments totally depends on what area you live in. We have very short waits in my area.*_ When my DH had his vertigo problem he was sent for an MRI within about a week. When he had a suspicious growth under a fingernail he had surgery on it within 2 weeks.
> 
> In the US I had surgery twice, fortunately when I had insurance, but had to pay 10% of the total bill.



Agree with that Ameriscot. the NHS isn't complicated at all and it does depend on the area you live in, twice now I have had to see a consultant and each time my appointment was within ten days of seeing my doctor.

The doctor my daughter is under often sends his patients (my daughter was one of them) to see a consultant in a private hospital all within the NHS, my  grandaughter at the age of 21 had to have her tonsils out and the same doctor sent her to the private hospital for the consultation and operation, still within the NHS.


----------



## Ameriscot

Bee said:


> Agree with that Ameriscot. the NHS isn't complicated at all and it does depend on the area you live in, twice now I have had to see a consultant and each time my appointment was within ten days of seeing my doctor.
> 
> The doctor my daughter is under often sends his patients (my daughter was one of them) to see a consultant in a private hospital all within the NHS, my  grandaughter at the age of 21 had to have her tonsils out and the same doctor sent her to the private hospital for the consultation and operation, still within the NHS.



I am very happy with the NHS but I know waiting times can be much longer in densely populated places like London.

After I'd been here a couple of years I asked my doctor about getting a bone density test as the one I'd had in the US was not good. I'd had a heel scan in my doctors office. I was sent within a few weeks to a private hospital and they did a full body scan!!


----------



## Bee

Ameriscot said:


> I am very happy with the NHS _*but I know waiting times can be much longer in densely populated places like London.*_
> 
> After I'd been here a couple of years I asked my doctor about getting a bone density test as the one I'd had in the US was not good. I'd had a heel scan in my doctors office. I was sent within a few weeks to a private hospital and they did a full body scan!!



That is true in some areas of London but where my son lives in London they have no problems..........................overall I think the NHS does a damn fine job and I wouldn't be without it.


----------



## Ameriscot

Bee said:


> That is true in some areas of London but where my son lives in London they have no problems..........................overall I think the NHS does a damn fine job and I wouldn't be without it.



Me either!  Healthcare was not something I was thinking about when I moved here. I probably knew it was different and you didn't have to have insurance. I just walked into my local surgery and filled out a form. Didn't even need to prove I was entitled.


----------



## Ameriscot

Anyway, as for agenda today. I'm still in bed having finished breakfast. Waiting for Andrew Marr on BBC.

Non workout day. Housework.


----------



## hollydolly

Well clearly the NHS _does not_ do a good job in many areas in the UK we know that from the many stories in the media of failing hospitals , high incidences of MRSA and sheer neglect in some hospitals and NHS trusts. The NHS , when it's Good it's very good, but when it's bad it abysmal


----------



## hollydolly

Kath said:


> AS and Holly - Thanks for the info on how things work healthcare-wise in the UK.  I'm beginning to see what the differences are between there and here.  Over here, most regular working folks get their health insurance thru their employer.  When they retire from the job, they are enrolled in Medicare which covers around 80% of health needs - so they need to get a supplemental insurance policy to cover the remaining 20%.  Medicare now also covers the unemployed, sick and impaired, etc.  How much time a person can take off if sick is up to the discretion of employers.  Some people have little or no time off and some have a generous amount of sick leave.



So Medicare covers the unemployed and the chronically sick,  is that for life Kath?

I mean if someone who has no disability has never worked all their life, are they still entitled to free medicare..or do they have to pay something towards it?


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Well clearly the NHS _does not_ do a good job in many areas in the UK we know that from the many stories in the media of failing hospitals , high incidences of MRSA and sheer neglect in some hospitals and NHS trusts. The NHS , when it's Good it's very good, but when it's bad it abysmal



True there have been some horror stories involving hospitals in England, as far as I recall. Not a fair comparison as England has ten times the population:
https://www.opendemocracy.net/ournhs/dave-watson/scots-nhs-satisfaction-soars-as-englands-falls


----------



## hollydolly

Interesting Link Annie , I'll have a  proper read of that later


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> So Medicare covers the unemployed and the chronically sick,  is that for life Kath?
> 
> I mean if someone who has no disability has never worked all their life, are they still entitled to free medicare..or do they have to pay something towards it?



Medicare is only if you are over 65.  Medicaid is only the for poorest. There are still millions with no healthcare at all although a hospital has to take you if it's life and death, and you'll likely get a huge bill.  I don't know how it works now with Obamacare.  

When I was a divorced mother of two I had to go on benefits/welfare while I went to college to get a skill.  When I got my degree and got a job I no longer was eligible for Medicaid and my employer didn't provide health insurance.  So I had NO healthcare for my kids and I.  That's a disgrace.


----------



## hollydolly

It's difficult for me to get my head around the American system Annie....if Medicaid is for the poorest why are there 'millions' without  healthcare at all..?...and what happens if it's not a life and eath situation, what if it's someone who's perhaps broken an ankle for example...how do they get treatment.?...and even someone in a life or death situation presented with a bill how do they pay it if they have no insurance 

Also please explain to me ..if you can... what happens/happened when your kids got ill..and you might be on minimum wage with no cover for the kids?...who treated them when they were sick? What happened if for example they got appendicitis or whooping cough, or a broken leg ?


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> It's difficult for me to get my head around the American system Annie....if Medicaid is for the poorest why are there 'millions' without  healthcare at all..?...and what happens if it's not a life and eath situation, what if it's someone who's perhaps broken an ankle for example...how do they get treatment.?...and even someone in a life or death situation presented with a bill how do they pay it if they have no insurance
> 
> Also please explain to me ..if you can... what happens/happened when your kids got ill..and you might be on minimum wage with no cover for the kids?...who treated them when they were sick? What happened if for example they got appendicitis or whooping cough, or a broken leg ?



Medicaid doesn't cover the working poor (may be different now with Obamacare).  My kids didn't really get sick and didn't need a hospital thankfully, nor did I.  I had to pay out of my measly income.  Many go into debt or have to file for bankruptcy. 

A hospital can't turn you away if it's a true emergency, but they can send you a bill.  There are some hospital designated for charity cases. 

One of my sister's kids has a friend whose baby was in neonatal care for a long time.  Her husband wasn't yet covered by his company's insurance as he was new there I think.  Baby died.  Family in debt for $1+million. Tragic.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes I understand what you're saying about your own children not getting sick thank god...but millions of kids do get sick, what happens to them?


Oh perhaps this should be all on another thread..not fair to keep asking you questions since you've never lived under Obama Care..sorry!! but thanks for explaining thus far..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm up. It's raining pitchforks and hammer handles so I'm glad I worked in the garden yesterday. Today is a day for tidying up and watching Netflix.

Maybe April will post pictures of her night out.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Yes I understand what you're saying about your own children not getting sick thank god...but millions of kids do get sick, what happens to them?
> 
> 
> Oh perhaps this should be all on another thread..not fair to keep asking you questions since you've never lived under Obama Care..sorry!! but thanks for explaining thus far..



Yes, we should have another thread.  Others can explain better as, you're right, I was never under Obamacare and did have pretty good insurance before I left the US.


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I'm up. It's raining pitchforks and hammer handles so I'm glad I worked in the garden yesterday. Today is a day for tidying up and watching Netflix.
> 
> Maybe April will post pictures of her night out.




  Mornin' georgia...stay in outta the rain and just chill...it's kinda trying to make it's mind up here now...one minute sunny the next overcast..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Well, it took me 15 minutes to clean up, and now I'm exhausted. LOL  I laugh at myself because things I wouldn't dream of glossing over in a client's house are things that don't seem all that important in my own! If the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again, does cleaning our homes mean we're all as nutty as a buncha fruitcakes?

Sure is ugly out there, but at least rain doesn't have to be shoveled. A friend who lives on the Canadian side of Niagara Falls reported that they are getting lots of sNOw this morning. Ugh.


----------



## QuickSilver

Not planning on leaving the house today.  I'm just going to catch up on laundry and relax for the most part.


----------



## Ameriscot

It's turned sunny here but started out very cloudy.  

I_ finally_ did my US tax return that I have been putting off for ages. It wasn't as complicated as I thought.  I pay 0.00 in tax in both countries as my DH's income doesn't count toward mine. Last year I started receiving SS and a UK pension.  I've been receiving a small work pension from TN for 3 years.  I'm allowed to earn the equivalent of $99K per year in the UK before I have to pay the US a tax on it.  Unless I get pretty hefty raises in my pension I doubt I'll hit that anytime soon!  LOL!!!


----------



## Kath

I was going to get a link that can explain Obamacare in more understandable terms than I can - and it appears that this is a large enough topic to require a new thread.  Very basically, Obamacare came into being due to various shortcomings in the original Medicare/Medicaid Program by replacing/improving the areas of healthcare that were needed.  It very much improves the situation that the poor and unemployed find themselves in.  Let's say, somebody loses their job - Poof! there goes their health insurance unless their spouse is still working and covered by insurance.  So Obamacare provides healthcare options for those people and their families.  Obamacare also does away with the original Medicaid/Medicare mandate concerning illness predisposition.  The Medicare used to say "if you present with an illness that you've had already, then Medicare/Medicaid won't cover that illness."  Folks found this to be a big negative so Obamacare got rid of that rule and now a patient is covered even if they've had a certain illness a hundred times.  Where cometh the money to pay for this healthcare? - same as always, via the taxpayer but has this has not increased taxes in a big way since many of the changes brought about economies of scale.

Sorry to go on at length here and it does seem like a new thread is needed.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> I was going to get a link that can explain Obamacare in more understandable terms than I can - and it appears that this is a large enough topic to require a new thread.  Very basically, Obamacare came into being due to various shortcomings in the original Medicare/Medicaid Program by replacing/improving the areas of healthcare that were needed.  It very much improves the situation that the poor and unemployed find themselves in.  Let's say, somebody loses their job - Poof! there goes their health insurance unless their spouse is still working and covered by insurance.  So Obamacare provides healthcare options for those people and their families.  Obamacare also does away with the original Medicaid/Medicare mandate concerning illness predisposition.  The Medicare used to say "if you present with an illness that you've had already, then Medicare/Medicaid won't cover that illness."  Folks found this to be a big negative so Obamacare got rid of that rule and now a patient is covered even if they've had a certain illness a hundred times.  Where cometh the money to pay for this healthcare? - same as always, via the taxpayer but has this has not increased taxes in a big way since many of the changes brought about economies of scale.
> 
> Sorry to go on at length here and it does seem like a new thread is needed.



Obamacare sounds great.  Why do so many object?  Better reply on another thread.


----------



## AprilT

Today, I'm just going to veg out after a long fun night of dancing.  It was an even better time at The Beach Club this time around than it was a couple a of weeks ago.  What a blast.  This is my official place to go to fun dancing.  I like the place most because everyone there is having a blast from ages 21-80+ just a great crowd.  The lead singer, paid for one of my drinks, she and I had spoken the previous time I was there, she was commenting on my hair.  This time, she thanked me for coming again and was telling her boyfriend that she wanted her hair done in a similar style as mine.  She's a fantastic singer and a very sweet person.

Speaking of hair, much of the night, I felt like a chia pet.  What is it with people thinking it's perfectly ok to proud, pull and pat a perfect strangers hair, I can't give a number how often this happened yesterday evening at the club.  Sometimes if someone was doing it on the sly and they got caught, usually a woman, the person they were with would apologize and say, she just wanted to touch your hair.  :aargh:  I guess it's the alcohol and dark environment that brings out more stupid than usual to make some think it's ok to just put your hands on a perfect stranger.  I'm going to start lacing my hair with poison ivy    I don't mind if someone ask first, but, stop pulling my hair and touching me if you don't frecking know me.  This went on all night.  Still it was a really great evening out in spite of this annoyance.  

Dear people, stop touching the black girl/women's hair, don't even ask to touch a perfect stranger's hair.  Maybe I should go to fairs set up a booth and charge to have people pet the black lady's hair.  

Happy Sunday people.

For some reason, my camera wasn't working, this is the best I could do for a picture from the night.

View attachment 16252


----------



## hollydolly

Well apart from my own familys' hair I have never touched another persons' hair, and it never would occur to me to touch a strangers' hair regardless of what colour the person was or what type of style it was...how rooooooood.... I bet you felt like an exhibit.!!!!. still , great to hear you had a blast....you're making me jealous now..


----------



## Ameriscot

I've never touched another person's hair either, but people have touched mine.  

April, you're a wild woman partying all night!  :cool1:


----------



## AprilT

hollydolly said:


> Well apart from my own familys' hair I have never touched another persons' hair, and it never would occur to me to touch a strangers' hair regardless of what colour the person was or what type of style it was...how rooooooood.... I bet you felt like an exhibit.!!!!. still , great to hear you had a blast....you're making me jealous now..



This isn't an unusual occurrence, it was just more more out of control this time around.  People do this on the street sometimes as well, they touch our skin.  At least when I go to a club nowadays, they aren't touching my backside, I guess that's just something done more up north ny/nj.  But yes, people are rude.  It is annoying, not as upset by it as I could be, just more of an annoyance that people seem to think this is ok to do, even touching my skin or face.  Now the butt, we really will have a problem, if I can determine who did it, they will lose a digit.    Then again, I was the bad one last night.


----------



## Kath

Well, April, I haven't been out dancing in quite awhile (eons!) but I probably would never, ever go dancing if I thought folks were going to touch anything on my person, like hair, for instance!  I thought hair belonged to the owner - that being the case, people with a hair fetish should ask permission on bended knee to touch someone else's hair or else they should seek immediate professional help.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Kath said:


> people with a hair fetish should ask permission on bended knee to touch someone else's hair or else they should seek immediate professional help.



LOL!!!!

April, glad you had a good time (aside from the nitwits who wanted to "pet" you). I thought about you yesterday and imagined you trying on outfit after outfit, checking each one in front the mirror, rejecting this one or that...


----------



## AprilT

Kath said:


> Well, April, I haven't been out dancing in quite awhile (eons!) but I probably would never, ever go dancing if I thought folks were going to touch anything on my person, like hair, for instance!  I thought hair belonged to the owner - that being the case, people with a hair fetish should ask permission on bended knee to touch someone else's hair or else they should seek immediate professional help.



This happens in everyday life not just clubs and by people who look like any average everyday neighbor any of us might have next door.  I don't believe it's a fetish, with these people, just a curiosity.  Unfortunately it is something a few people seem to have no qualms about doing to some degree.  People I go to these places with are of every ilk, dentist, educators, nurses, business owners, retirees, some are couples even last night, one couple had their adult son and his girlfriend along. If you were to see this couple, you'd never ever think to see them in a dance club, they were tearing the dance floor up, I mean really good dancers.   This is the kind of town, many older people may come to retiree, but not to sit in a rocking chair on the porch, it's an extremely active area for most every activity you might think of.  Seldom anyone in my group is under 45 except if they bring their adult kid along, which some do at times if the kid is visiting from out of town.   Not knocking sitting back and spending days knitting and rocking in a chair, just not fond of how I know some, (not directed at you,) judge the idea of going out to a club to dance, my group also goes to the theater, (movies and plays,) museums and other activities.  I just tend to write about the nights out dancing.

I love this town, so diverse in the activities it offers seniors, I honestly hate saying, too many others seem to be finding that out and I'm being priced out little my little, the roads are getting too crowded as well.


----------



## Kath

April - I'm sorry if I came across as judgmental about the folks touching your hair.  I thought it was really funny and I know they were just admiring your hair which is so nice.  I've done enough things in my life that are worthy of judgment that I have absolutely no right to judge anyone, anytime, anywhere.


----------



## AprilT

Kath said:


> April - I'm sorry if I came across as judgmental about the folks touching your hair.  I thought it was really funny and I know they were just admiring your hair which is so nice.  I've done enough things in my life that are worthy of judgment that I have absolutely no right to judge anyone, anytime, anywhere.



Not a big deal really, I just wanted to clarify, these weren't cooks, just, somewhat normal folks with a fascination about big hair I guess. Sometimes I get a laugh out of it myself, it was just in overdrive with the touching last night; it reminded me of a conversation I had with Ameriscot about something similar happening with her daughter.  Still, I think I should set up that petting booth and charge a fee if this keeps up, I mean, it is a tourist area, might as well take advantage and make a dime like every  other idea people come up with that people seem willing to part with their money on when visiting areas outside there own and they can usually get most of the very same items at home for a quarter of the price.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oh, my...starting another week already. It's going to be rainy and cool or not, depending on which forecast is to be believed. And that's definite.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Today is Hollydolly's surgery. Let's all think positive thoughts.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Today is Hollydolly's surgery. Let's all think positive thoughts.



Yes, I am sending positive vibes!


----------



## Ameriscot

Been to the gym this morning, home by 11:30 and did my upper body muscle workout before lunch. :thumbsup1:  Going to do lower body this afternoon when my lunch digests. 

It's a gorgeous sunny day here, with occasional very short showers.


----------



## AprilT

Sending out positive thoughts to Holly.  Hope all goes off without a hitch and she will be recouping nicely soon if not already.


----------



## Denise1952

shoot, if they want to see big hair, go to Texas, LOL!  Nah, I say that with a lot of love since one of my "running" pals from highschool is living there.  Her hair is twice as big as it was in highschool.  She had flat, straight long hair  Now she perms it, and is on some show down there, so she has to do the "glamour" thing but she likes it so happy for her

I don't remember anyone ever wanting to touch my hair?  I get comments like "it's so shiney" or whatever, but no one ever tried to touch it.  Could have been the look in my eye that said you can look but don't touch, LOL!

Oh yeah, what am I doing today  I have to replenish my bottled water, got hooked on that and can't stand the tap anymore.  Even with lemon, gag  I also have been walking away the lbs, and finally separated myself from my sister's massive baked goods.  Well, a sample here and there.  Lost 4 lbs so far, since about 3 weeks now.  Don't keep track, just do stuff each day.  I work on my new website each day, a little at a time, and this time, I'm not getting obsessed, just when I feel like writing, I do.  Keeps me busy.  I'm watching the weather so that if we are going to have high-waves over here on the coast, I want to go down with my camera and get some shots for you guys.

Getting my truck in good shape for a trip, possibly this week, to California.  Hoping to meet Mrs. Robinson, check out the area, I'll be moving there before end of year if all goes well  That's about it.


----------



## DoItMyself

We went up to our lake house over the weekend and opened it up for the summer.  We pulled our boat back with us and it's backed into the shop-I'll go out this afternoon and get it all ready for summer.  I also want to change the oil in the tractor, so I may also get that done this afternoon.


----------



## Cookie

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Today is Hollydolly's surgery. Let's all think positive thoughts.



Sending positive energy to hollydolly - for happy outcome and speedy recovery.


----------



## AprilT

OK, just so you can get an idea

This is hysterically funny, well to me anyway






And this is what I'm talking about in real life, see the first minute and then skip tape to about 4:20, so you can hear some women's experiences.


----------



## Denise1952

Are you on Golden Pond??  Sounds WONDERFUL DoIt!!


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> OK, just so you can get an idea
> 
> This is hysterically funny, well to me anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what I'm talking about in real life, see the first minute and then skip tape to about 4:20, so you can hear some women's experiences.




OMG I would never go up to a stranger and touch their hair, or even ask to touch their hair.  When I used to get perms, acquaintances or colleagues would ask to touch my hair, but not total strangers.


----------



## Ameriscot

Not a workout day, so going to actually get some other things done when I tear myself away from this computer.  Going to start on re-organising and cleaning my laundry room and all the shelves.  It's long overdue. 

I used to spend most of my computer time on Facebook.  Now I spend more time here!


----------



## Kath

Just walked dog - in the dark.  It made me feel like there was a Freddy Krueger in the shadows.  

Today is doctor's appt.  Not real excited about that.  Good morning to all. :wave:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm waving back, Kath (you just can't see me!).

Ameriscot, you go ahead and get your organizing done, then stop by here and do mine. Thanks.

It's going to be a nice day, and I'm going to enjoy it just as soon as my client's house is done today. I should be done around 1:30 and then home to sit on the patio and cogitate. Deciding what to put where in the flower garden.


----------



## ronaldj

off to visit a 95 year old veteran


----------



## hollydolly

Heelllooooo peoples I'm alive...and still with you because clearly someone up higher were listening to the collective positive thoughts of   Georgia, Cookie, Annie,  April , Rose, Jim and Josiah , both pubicly and privately so I want to say a Big thank you to you all because the Operation went like a dream..




.I was in no Pain at all for the first 24 hours...and although now I have Post Op pain, it's bearable and hopefully should only last a few days. I've been told to take things very easy for the next day or 2 so I've got my trusty computer..my books..and the TV..so I might get Cabin fever but I will definitely be resting..


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I'm waving back, Kath (you just can't see me!).
> 
> Ameriscot, you go ahead and get your organizing done, then stop by here and do mine. Thanks.
> 
> It's going to be a nice day, and I'm going to enjoy it just as soon as my client's house is done today. I should be done around 1:30 and then home to sit on the patio and cogitate. Deciding what to put where in the flower garden.



If I organise your stuff, you'll never find it again!  Ask my beloved!  Anyway, the room is clean and very organised now!  Got massive shelves in there that hadn't been tidied for ages and ages!


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly!!!! Glad all is well!  k:


----------



## hollydolly

Bless you Annie...thank you chikadee.


----------



## QuickSilver

Good news Holly....  Hope your recovery time is brief and easy!!


----------



## hollydolly

Thank you muchly QS, so do I ..


----------



## Glinda

Welcome back, Holly.  I hope you have a quick recovery!  :encouragement:


----------



## hollydolly

Bless you Glinda thank you..


----------



## AprilT

Hi Holly, good to see you back doing well.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Yay! Holly is back and all in one piece. Yippee!


----------



## hollydolly

Does a little (virtual) Dance for April and Georgia....    thank you my friends, and to everyone  ...


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Does a little (virtual) Dance for April and Georgia.... View attachment 16337   thank you my friends, and to everyone  ...




Careful, girl!  You'll hurt your back doing that!  Take it easy.  Chill.


----------



## hollydolly

LOL..in all seriousness I am taking it as easy as possible...o/h has had today off so he's being doing everything for me..except I had to cook my own dinner, but he's done everything else ....the pain now is more severe than it was earlier, but I was expecting that, so I'm hoping that it won't last for more than a few days. 

He's back to work tomorrow and for the rest of the week so I just have to be very careful for a while...I just have to curtail my inherent impatient nature..


----------



## Kath

Holly - I'm so glad that you are now done with the hospital thing and you seem to be feeling much better!  The pain may be a really big bother right now but by taking it very easy for the necessary amount of time, it will ultimately be history.  Suki my dog and I send big hugs!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. Another nice day. Yippee.

Holly, another day closer to complete recovery. Another yippee

Today's client is right across the street, and while most times she doesn't want me to be there before 10, she has an early appointment today so I can be there earlier and home earlier. I really don't like working until 3 or 4 in the afternoon. Yippee seems to be the word for the day for me! 

So...off to get my second cup of coffee, boogie on over there and get started. Sooner started, sooner done.


----------



## Raven

It's a sunny day here for change and I will be out for a walk later in the morning.

March has been a stormy month and I'm glad it is almost over,  April is bound to be warmer.

Holly, Thinking of you as you recover, remember to take good care of yourself.

Enjoy the day everyone.


----------



## QuickSilver

Well folks.... wish us luck..   Hubby and I have had a piece of property up for sale for a year.  We just reduced the asking price a week ago, and we received an offer last night.  Of course it was really low ball, so we countered and came down even further...  Hoping they accept, or come back with a more reasonable offer.   This whole deal is something that has been stopping us from making more concrete plans for our future after I retire..   It will be great to have it behind us.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Thinking positive thoughts here, QS. Doncha just hate the low ball offers? A price reduction isn't good enough, they have to low ball that, too. Ugh. I hope they come back with something more reasonable so that you can get on with your plans.


----------



## QuickSilver

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Thinking positive thoughts here, QS. Doncha just hate the low ball offers? A price reduction isn't good enough, they have to low ball that, too. Ugh. I hope they come back with something more reasonable so that you can get on with your plans.



 To be honest, we DID have it overpriced  to begin with.  I really needed time to get into the emotional place of making the sale..  So we came down to something more realistic, with a reduction of $10 grand...  well they came in $10 grand below THAT price!   Yeah.. a real low ball..  We did counter coming down another $5K which is pretty much where I expected to be.. so we will see what happens.   It's a buyers market still..   But I don't want to give it away either.


----------



## Ameriscot

QS, good luck with the sale at a price you're happy with.  How long until you retire?

Holly, hope you're taking it easy and have less pain today.

Up earlier than normal this morning.  Went to they gym and DH went swimming.  Then I went grocery shopping and he caught the ferry and train over to Glasgow to see about finding his uncle a new nursing home.

Good shopping this morning - several things we use often were on sale for £1 each so I bought tons.  The cashier took my £10 off coupon and asked if I had more.  I also have a £5 one and she took that as well!  Can't complain about £78 worth of groceries for £63, eh?

Home workouts this afternoon.


----------



## QuickSilver

Could be anytime between now and infinity...  in other words.. I have not made up my mind when I will retire..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Don't put it off for so long that there's no time to do the things you want to do! Look who's talking. The cleaning lady who's retired from three careers and can't seem to make retirement "stick"! I guess the upside is that this time I'm doing something I like to do


----------



## QuickSilver

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Don't put it off for so long that there's no time to do the things you want to do! Look who's talking. The cleaning lady who's retired from three careers and can't seem to make retirement "stick"! I guess the upside is that this time I'm doing something I like to do



That's my problem.. I like what I am doing..


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> That's my problem.. I like what I am doing..



That makes a huge difference.  If you love your job, it's harder to find reasons to quit.  I was never lucky enough (or made the right decisions) to work in a job I loved.


----------



## Jackie22

Ameriscot said:


> That makes a huge difference.  If you love your job, it's harder to find reasons to quit.  I was never lucky enough (or made the right decisions) to work in a job I loved.



Me neither, Annie, I was ready to get out of there, retired as soon as I could.

Nice sunny warm day here, I'll be outside trying to whip this yard into shape.


----------



## Ameriscot

Jackie22 said:


> Me neither, Annie, I was ready to get out of there, retired as soon as I could.
> 
> Nice sunny warm day here, I'll be outside trying to whip this yard into shape.




Lovely sunny day here as well although it started out cold with frost on the car!  

I retired at 55 and was quite happy to.  I have my DH to thank for volunteering in Africa!


----------



## AprilT

QuickSilver said:


> Well folks.... wish us luck..   Hubby and I have had a piece of property up for sale for a year.  We just reduced the asking price a week ago, and we received an offer last night.  Of course it was really low ball, so we countered and came down even further...  Hoping they accept, or come back with a more reasonable offer.   This whole deal is something that has been stopping us from making more concrete plans for our future after I retire..   It will be great to have it behind us.



Well wishes for you and hubby to get this property sold soon at a price that's most satisfactory to both of you.  

Beautiful sunny day here in FL.  I'm just going to work on some paper craft projects I found on youtube that looked like a good way to recycle my fabric scraps and old magazines..  More stuff to make a mess around here that I don't need, butt, I think I will make a quick system this time to put it all away at the end of the day or to hide in a need for a mad clean up dash when company comes.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

When I retired from the first three, I was way beyond ready to get gone. This time, not so much. For one thing, I like my clients. For another, I adore *my* dogs!

Holly, how's the back doing? Less pain?

QS, is there a time limit on when the potential buyers need to reply?


----------



## Kath

It really is difficult to leave a job if you really enjoy doing it!  Actually, I haven't known a lot of people who loved their jobs enough to put off retirement which is a bit sad.  I made a number of idiot career decisions which made for a very frustrating work life.

When I want to include a quote when I'm replying to someone, I've been copying the quote and the clicking on the Quote icon.  Howver, after I finish typing my message and post it, the quote disappears.  What am I doing incorrectly?  Help!


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> When I retired from the first three, I was way beyond ready to get gone. This time, not so much. For one thing, I like my clients. For another, I adore *my* dogs!
> 
> Holly, how's the back doing? Less pain?



Hi Georgia, yes less pain thanks for asking and thank Goodness too..still twinges of pain but I'm taking it easy because I don't want to do anything remotely strenuous  in case the Pain returns and then I won't know for sure whether I was the cause or if the procedure itself hasn't worked.

Cabin fever unfortunately is setting in now big time..I'm not good at being indoors and unable to get on and do stuff...


----------



## hollydolly

Kath said:


> It really is difficult to leave a job if you really enjoy doing it!  Actually, I haven't known a lot of people who loved their jobs enough to put off retirement which is a bit sad.  I made a number of idiot career decisions which made for a very frustrating work life.
> 
> *When I want to include a quote when I'm replying to someone, I've been copying the quote and the clicking on the Quote icon.  Howver, after I finish typing my message and post it, the quote disappears.  What am I doing incorrectly?  Help!*




Kath when I want to quote anyone..I don't copy the quote..I press the quote button under their posts, then either *Bold* the line I want to highlight within the quoted passage  or I remove all but the line I wish to quote and reply underneath that..does that make sense?


----------



## Kath

hollydolly said:


> Kath when I want to quote anyone..I don't copy the quote..I press the quote button under their posts, then either *Bold* the line I want to highlight within the quoted passage  or I remove all but the line I wish to quote and reply underneath that..does that make sense?



Thanks Holly!  I was clicking on the wrong icon but as soon as I read your description I could see what I'd done wrong.  I hope your pain level is improving so you can return to doing things like before.  I went to a surgeon to see if I could get back surgery but he said I wasn't a good surgical candidate which was disappointing but I wasn't too surprised.  Will you need to get physical therapy when you've recovered from the surgery?  PT has really helped my back and also shoulders.  I'm sure glad your out of hospital now!


----------



## hollydolly

Glad I was of some help Kath.

No I won't need any PT if the results go as well as I hope they will. I'm thoroughly sick of PT's now I've been having PT for the last 2 years just to enable me to go to work, and it has cost me a fortune every week ..so hopefully no more
I'm really sad for you that you were turned down for back surgery but perhaps the surgeon felt it wouldn't alleviate the cause of your pain..poor you.. 

Thank you for thinking of me..love to you and suki.. xx


----------



## ndynt

Wishing you a speedy recovery, Holly.  I have the greatest empathy for you.  May you be up and running very soon.   I too am not a good candidate for surgery.  Have gone through two years of Pain clinics and all sorts of procedures and PT too.


----------



## hollydolly

Thank you ND for your best wishes for me.. ..I'm so sorry you're not a good candidate for surgery, there's nothing worse than thinking you may have to live in chronic pain for the rest of your life..sooo very sad for both you and Kath  I do hope you both get some kind of relief from Pain before too long ...somewhere, somehow!! ((hugs))


----------



## Ameriscot

ND and Kath, sorry you're having pain as well.  

Holly, you had to pay for PT?  

A non workout day.  Housework.  Going to make some carrot and coriander soup this morning so I can have some with my lunch.  Planning on some time on the sofa with a good book.


----------



## hollydolly

yes Annie... 2 years ago initially the GP sent me to an NHS PT at the hospital...I can't even begin to tell you how utterly abysmal they were.. 15 minutes of show me how you stand , bend this way or that way..and then 15 minutes later sent on my way with another appointment for *3 months later*..this went on a couple of times before I thought Sod this for a game of soldiers these people shouldn't even be qualified to work in a GYM much less the PT department of a hospital , so to cut a long story short  I paid privately for a Sports injury Physiotherapist.. at a cost of over £200 per month once a week treatment for an hour which enable me to continue working albeit with painkillers and unable to lift or stretch ...but she was the one who gave me a letter to recommend to my GP that he send me to see the Top Back surgeon in England...

It wasn't an easy road the GP got miffed because he didn't like to be advised on how to treat his patient by someone who he deemed to be not in medial practise insisting that the intervention of Mr Consultant wasn't required and that even tho' I was in dreadful pain but still needed to work, he dismissed both arguments by saying that I could take a certain type of painkiller which doesn't agree with me and would render me senseless enough not to be able to drive much less work.., and just take time off sick.  ..neither of which I was going to accept. and so I had a bit of a fight on my hands, but I stuck to my guns because I was in total agony  ..but fortunately in the end I was sent to see the Great man..and we're here today..thanks primarily to the Private PT


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> yes Annie... 2 years ago initially the GP sent me to an NHS PT at the hospital...I can't even begin to tell you how utterly abysmal they were.. 15 minutes of show me how you stand , bend this way or that way..and then 15 minutes later sent on my way with another appointment for *3 months later*..this went on a couple of times before I thought Sod this for a game of soldiers these people shouldn't even be qualified to work in a GYM much less the PT department of a hospital , so to cut a long story short  I paid privately for a Sports injury Physiotherapist.. at a cost of over £200 per month once a week treatment for an hour which enable me to continue working albeit with painkillers and unable to lift or stretch ...but she was the one who gave me a letter to recommend to my GP that he send me to see the Top Back surgeon in England...
> 
> It wasn't an easy road the GP got miffed because he didn't like to be advised on how to treat his patient by someone who he deemed to be not in medial practise insisting that the intervention of Mr Consultant wasn't required and that even tho' I was in dreadful pain but still needed to work, he dismissed both arguments by saying that I could take a certain type of painkiller which doesn't agree with me and would render me senseless enough not to be able to drive much less work.., and just take time off sick.  ..neither of which I was going to accept. and so I had a bit of a fight on my hands, but I stuck to my guns because I was in total agony  ..but fortunately in the end I was sent to see the Great man..and we're here today..thanks primarily to the Private PT



I'd pay too if I was in your position.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hollydolly, that was quite the two-year saga. Glad you're on the mend now, though.

Rainy here this morning and 62F. We won't see temps that warm again before early next week!


----------



## QuickSilver

Last day of work before my 3 day weekend.  Making the trek out to our other house.  Still no word on if the prospective buyers have accepted our counteroffer.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Last day of work before my 3 day weekend.  Making the trek out to our other house.  Still no word on if the prospective buyers have accepted our counteroffer.



Crossing my fingers they accept it.


----------



## QuickSilver

I am expecting them to want us to come down even more..  so I'm not getting too excited at the moment.   I have a very firm idea where I can end up and if they cannot or will not meet that I will walk away from it.   They also want us to pay for the water and septic inspections.  That will be changed if I accept their next offer.


----------



## QuickSilver

35 years ago today, my oldest son was shot in the face in a handgun accident involving another 10 year old and his careless mother.  He survived... It changed my life and my views about guns forever.   It still haunts me every year on this date.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> 35 years ago today, my oldest son was shot in the face in a handgun accident involving another 10 year old and his careless mother.  He survived... It changed my life and my views about guns forever.   It still haunts me every year on this date.



How horrible!  Did he fully recover with no lasting problems?


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> How horrible!  Did he fully recover with no lasting problems?



Physically yes..  but with psychological disabilities and addiction. However I can suspect related to the incident, it is not able to be proven.


----------



## Glinda

QuickSilver said:


> Last day of work before my 3 day weekend.  Making the trek out to our other house.  Still no word on if the prospective buyers have accepted our counteroffer.



Fingers crossed for you, QS!  :encouragement:


----------



## Glinda

QuickSilver said:


> Physically yes..  but with psychological disabilities and addiction. However I can suspect related to the incident, it is not able to be proven.



I'm so sorry you and your family went through this, QS.


----------



## muffin

What a terrible thing to happen QS


----------



## Jackie22

QuickSilver said:


> 35 years ago today, my oldest son was shot in the face in a handgun accident involving another 10 year old and his careless mother.  He survived... It changed my life and my views about guns forever.   It still haunts me every year on this date.



I'm sorry this happened in your family, QS.


----------



## hollydolly

Jeez QS what a horrible thing to happen, and for it to cause so much misery and sorrow so many years on for both your son and your family. No wonder you are anti handguns..


----------



## QuickSilver

hollydolly said:


> Jeez QS what a horrible thing to happen, and for it to cause so much misery and sorrow so many years on for both your son and your family. No wonder you are anti handguns..



That would be why..  It's always easy to be in favor of something when you have not had it hurt you or your family personally.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Physically yes..  but with psychological disabilities and addiction. However I can suspect related to the incident, it is not able to be proven.



So sorry that happened to your family.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> That would be why..  It's always easy to be in favor of something when you have not had it hurt you or your family personally.



I'm anti-gun although nothing has happened to me or my family, although I did have one pointed at my face by a mugger.


----------



## Cookie

Sorry to hear that happened, QS, it must have been so difficult for everyone. It makes sense to me that such a traumatic event would be responsible for future problems. Thank goodness your son survived. I am also anti-gun.


----------



## Kath

QuickSilver said:


> That would be why..  It's always easy to be in favor of something when you have not had it hurt you or your family personally.


I'm in total agreement with you re firearms, QS.  Although my immediate family had no direct gun injury, a good friend of mine from back in school days lost both her grandparents when a teenager entered their house  armed with a gun - his motive was robbery but when he found the grandparents were at home he shot them both dead.  A really gut-wrenching tragedy!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oh, my! I'm also anti-gun. And no matter how hard I try to understand, why people want to be armed with big guns is beyond my comprehension. Stupid. Just plain stupid.

Finished today's house in less than four hours. Yippee. Came home and threw my cleaning rags in the washer, took the vacuum apart and washed the filter and the rest of the innards, hung the cleaning rags up to dry, then repotted my amaryllis and thing called a ZZ plant that was given to me by a client. The ZZ plant has an unpronounceable Latin name; I just call her Zelda.

Now I'm gonna rest!


----------



## hollydolly

Oh Lordy Georgia you're making my back ache just _reading_ about how much you've done today....roll on the time when I can get back to doing the same again..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Um. I forgot to get up. Maybe not exactly "forgot"...I wasn't done sleeping. Gotta get a wiggle on and get to work by 8. Sigh.


----------



## Ameriscot

Been to the gym, did dumbbells for my arms at home before lunch.  

Chilly today and mostly cloudy.  Supposed to get stormy and windy this weekend. It should not be this cold at this time of year.


----------



## Jackie22

Its chilly here too....my thermostat goes from heat to cool..cool to heat, back and forth.

Today is laundry day, I'll try to get in an hour or two outside when it warms up, its close to time to get the plants back on the patio.....thats my exciting day.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny here but with some cloud..and quite warm. 

I had my dressings taken off this morning..and my back is feeling sore like there's inflammation.. Yesterday I had to take PK's and muscle relaxants but today I'm trying my best not to take any.

I'm debating whether to go shopping or leave it for another day..not heavy lifting but just to gather a few bits and most of all relieve some of the Cabin fever.

Might , might not...it will mean driving and that's a little bit of a concern for me just  4 days after the Procedure.. but honestly I could screeeeam at being trapped in the house all this week..


----------



## ronaldj

snow and cold thinking about watching the Magnificent Seven


----------



## AprilT

Trying to organize my new project; I've taken up a new hobby, crafting recycling old paper and fabrics. I'm making a mess, but, I'll have it under control soon.  My new hobby has been keeping me really busy, though, I'm quite enjoying it for now, till I get bored and need to take up something else.  I remember when I took up patio gardening, that took up a pretty penny, I spent way more than reaped as far as growing any veggies, fruit or flora, but it was fun till till I realized the only thing that was going to grow was going to be good at growing was the basil.  At least with this new hobby, I have minimal cost, I have plenty of supplies from past sewing projects laying around and all the free paper and fabrics of which I was planning to dispose of at some point anyway.  So I'm set on paper for months on end, except I may need some card stock at some point oh and I might pick up a hot glue gun.    Any suggestions on inexpensive glue guns, I would appreciate any input so please chime in on that. 

I will post a couple of the projects I'm trying in the home section later.

Hope you all have a great day and weekend.


----------



## QuickSilver

Passed on going out to the other house this weekend..  Snowy and cold here and might as well be at this house... where I can at least go out to shop for a new brown leather coat..

Oh... and I guess the buyers walked.  No word on the counter offer..  SO.... on to the next buyer.    No way will I walk away with a check for  LESS than what I went in with.  Thankfully, while I really want to sell, I'm not under a huge pressure to do so.


----------



## Ameriscot

QS, that's a shame it fell through.  But if you aren't in any hurry you might as well wait and get the money you want.  

Holly, don't overdo it too soon!  

April, yes post some photos of your projects.


----------



## Lon

Finish Up Income Taxes-----take daughter to lunch at Antonio's----take a 45 min nap---go for a swim late afternoon ----watch Netflix this evening----lite dinner


----------



## charlotta

Just returned home from Charlotte NC late afternoon yesterday.  Unpacked, caught up with phone messages.  Got up early (for me) and drove to Auburn for a luncheon with some of my high school friends.  Am in my recliner for the night.


----------



## Kadee

AprilT said:


> Trying to organize my new project; I've taken up a new hobby, crafting recycling old paper and fabrics. I'm making a mess, but, I'll have it under control soon.  My new hobby has been keeping me really busy, though, I'm quite enjoying it for now, till I get bored and need to take up something else.  I remember when I took up patio gardening, that took up a pretty penny, I spent way more than reaped as far as growing any veggies, fruit or flora, but it was fun till till I realized the only thing that was going to grow was going to be good at growing was the basil.  At least with this new hobby, I have minimal cost, I have plenty of supplies from past sewing projects laying around and all the free paper and fabrics of which I was planning to dispose of at some point anyway.  So I'm set on paper for months on end, except I may need some card stock at some point oh and I might pick up a hot glue gun.    Any suggestions on inexpensive glue guns, I would appreciate any input so please chime in on that.
> 
> I will post a couple of the projects I'm trying in the home section later.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day and weekend.


You are a busy lady April, Don't know what you have in the way of Cheap as Chips stores, I have seen hot glue guns with plenty of extra glue sticks in the C.A.C for half the price of large fabric/ craft shops
I have plenty of jobs that need attending to in the sewing room ( spare bedroom) but it's hard having the house on the market to make mess then having to clean up right after . I'm not a crafty lady but I want to make fabric liners for large wicker type baskets I have on shelfs  in walk in robe, the fabric is black suede type fsbric and will leave bits everywhere when I start using the over locker Oh well all too much cleaning 
Have a great day


----------



## AprilT

Kadee46 said:


> You are a busy lady April, Don't know what you have in the way of Cheap as Chips stores, I have seen hot glue guns with plenty of extra glue sticks in the C.A.C for half the price of large fabric/ craft shops
> I have plenty of jobs that need attending to in the sewing room ( spare bedroom) but it's hard having the house on the market to make mess then having to clean up right after . I'm not a crafty lady but I want to make fabric liners for large wicker type baskets I have on shelfs  in walk in robe, the fabric is black suede type fsbric and will leave bits everywhere when I start using the over locker Oh well all too much cleaning
> 
> 
> Have a great day




Kadee, thank you for the suggestion on the glue gun, I'll look into it.  

I was never really all that crafty, at least not sewing and the home domestic things, till later in life, but more so, I had to really get into when I worked with children and had to come up and implement various artsy programs, thought I left that stuff behind, but, I started watching videos on youtube and I just got hooked.  Problem now is trying keep organized, so I can understand you not wanting to leave a trail of bits and pieces of your work around only to have to rush to clean it up for a showing or just having to clean it all up period.  I'm looking around now and wondering what happened to my little organization plan, I pulled out boxes to put stuff in and now all I did was create more places to misplace items.  Well tomorrow is another day to try to better organize it all.  So far, all I've done is make a huge mess.  LOL!  Still it was an enjoyable time while I was working on the crafty projects.  

Hope you had a lovely day.


----------



## DoItMyself

Tomorrow we're taking the boat back to the lake and put it in the slip so it's ready for summer.  Then we'll drop the trailer off at our lake house, and drive down to Woodward Iowa-we have some friends there that we'll spend the night with.  There's also a ballroom near Woodward (Lake Robbins Ballroom) and we'll all go dancing tomorrow evening.


----------



## Ameriscot

Foggy, windy, rainy day.  Staying inside.  Housework.  Finishing the thriller I'm reading and deciding on the next book.  I've very ready for nice weather and seeing all the sailboats in front of the house, and of course more flowers blooming.

Tonight we put our clocks forward.


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all...started off a bit dreich this morning..but it's trying it's best to be sunny now, although it's not supposed to last we're due to get gale force winds and torrential rain by tomorrow.

I decided ultimately to go out yesterday it was so sunny I couldn't stay in another minute, so I drove to the next town and did a little bit of ''gentle' shopping, walking carefully around with the trolley in the supermarket giving everyone a wide berth in case they bumped into me... I was only out for 2 hours, and much as I detest grocery shopping   it was just lovely to be driving back in the sun.

Won't be going anywhere at all today, just got to rest up again.. 

Yes good reminder Annie, must remember about the clocks I totally forgot last Autumn


April, I have never ever been a crafty type of person, it's just not how my brain works . I've tried several projects over the years and apart from my total lack of imagination, and ability, my enemy is patience, I just don't have any..but I would love to be able to get out a sewing machine and make beautiful things..but I can't. I was clearly just put on this earth to leave everything creative to other people  and live my life as  a fairy princess... :lol1:


----------



## Ameriscot

Fairy Princess, anything you were late for last autumn, like work?

I'm not a crafty person either.  Hate sewing.  The only thing I liked along those lines is I used to do crewel embroidery.  

Going to be a very early morning for me on Monday.  Leaving the house 40 minutes earlier than normal - 7:20 - so DH can catch the ferry and I'll go to the gym, plus the clock going forward.  Hmm....  do I really want to do this?


----------



## hollydolly

LOL @ fairy princess Annie... ..no fortunately I wasn't late for anything last Autumn...and this morning not only did I have your reminder but my daughter whatsapped to remind me too.. 

With regards crafts ..the closest I ever came to it was restoring furniture. we  were soo broke when I was first married to my ex , and couldn't afford to buy anything for the house, so way back in the late 70's early 80's I'd get hold of something from the village second hand store..and strip the whole thing down and revarnish or paint it..I am the daughter of a chippy, so I absolutely know my way around a hammer, nails and a paint brush...but when it came to making the soft furnishings even the cushions for the renovated chairs...arrggggh...useless!! :crying:

It's not changed all these years later..I still have to look on youtube to find how to make my curtains hang beautifully, and I still don't get it quite right...LOL 

BTW offset your early Monday morning by getting up an hour early on Sunday, then going to be an hour early on Sunday night..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. I slept the sleep of the innocent last night and didn't even wake up when the coffee started. Tucker, my perfectly good cat, must have decided that I needed to sleep because he didn't wake me up, either. Or maybe I just didn't hear him howling for his breakfast.

Nothing at all on my agenda today, although it's probably well past time to clean up around here.


----------



## QuickSilver

A trip to Whole Foods...  Or should I say  Whole Paycheck


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's Whole Paycheck, QS. Whatever you do, don't go there until you've eaten something substantial!


----------



## Ameriscot

Agree on Whole Foods.  I always go to one when we visit family in Michigan.  $$$$   We have one now in a posh area of Glasgow but I don't go as it's not a convenient location for us.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Even if we had one close to us, it's not convenient for me to spend so much $$!


----------



## Glinda

My canyon is filled with fog this morning.  It will probably burn off soon as they've predicted a very hot weekend.  But it's nice to wake up to.  Today I'm going with my S.O. to help select flooring, cabinetry, counter tops, etc. for his new condo.  I hope he will accept my "guidance".  Wish me luck!


----------



## QuickSilver

I picked up some sushi grade Tuna and black and white sesame seeds to make sesame seered tuna steaks..soy/ginger dipping sauce.   Some cheese, some salmon spread. whole wheat wafers to spread it on... and two bottles of wine that we have never tried..  $90  

We ate lunch out.. a dozen oysters each and some lobster bisque soup.   yumm.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Having a fish-y spell, QS? LOL

AprilT, what happened to the pictures that you said you'd post in the Home section? I wanna see what you're doing with fabric scraps and paper.


----------



## AprilT

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Having a fish-y spell, QS? LOL
> 
> AprilT, what happened to the pictures that you said you'd post in the Home section? I wanna see what you're doing with fabric scraps and paper.



Yeah righto, I said I was going to post some videos of projects I was attempting.  I have to make all the pieces of at least one of the half a dozen projects I've started and stopped before I have enough together of one project to post a pic.  I'll go over and start a thread and show what I'm working on in the video form and if I ever complete any of them, I'll show the work, I could show one of the giant flowers, I made an attempt at, but, I wouldn't want you all to break a side stitch.     I get a kick out of looking at that thing for sure, looks like some of my past gardening projects.  

I'll get on it.  I might post a pic of that flower if you promise not to laugh.  BRB, going to start that thread. nthego:


----------



## Kadee

I have been a little slow getting up and going this morning, out dancing in Adelaide last night ( 300 km return trip from home) crawled into bed at 12.30 Am after traveling home.Plan on going into our small town 4 km away to buy Sunday paper, and may drop into library to update my iPad operating system, which takes forever on my prepaid system I use at home.
Planning on only making a a easy tea ( dinner) making pizza using pitta bread,will consist mainly of roasted veg with a little ham/ bacon for taste I use my home made tomato chutney for the sauce to spread on base before adding toppings..


----------



## Kathy G in MI

Woke up in Georgia. Going to sleep in Kentucky. God willing will be in my own bed tomorrow night in northern Michigan!


----------



## Kath

Last couple of days have been headache-inducing!  While driving my car to the pharmacy through sleet and rain, my dashboard warning light came on - I hate when that happens!  Apparently, the tire pressure maintenance system is not functioning properly and car needs servicing ASAP.  As luck will have it, the service center isn't open on weekends and so I can't drive the car until it eventually gets fixed.  I feel imprisoned.  In addition, yesterday something went wrong with my laptop and couldn't get hooked up to the Internet - so I called my ISP who sent over a guy to work on the wiring to the modem.  Well, those were yesterday's happenings.  Today I hope to finish this really fascinating book I'm reading called "The Bookseller."  A great read - about a woman living in alternate realities, one of which is real and the other probably a dream-like state but she doesn't know which is which.

I haven't been able to use my computer since Friday sometime so I now have to find the other discussions I follow.  I hope everyone's day is very peaceful and relaxing.


----------



## hollydolly

I have been wondering where you were the last few days Kath thought you might be having a busy weekend away from us ...glad to see you back, and hopefully the car will get fixed really soon, I know exactly what you mean about feeling imprisoned when you can't get out..


Kadeee...oooh that's a long trip to go dancing..wow!! by the time you'd danced for hours then drove home again it's no wonder you were exhausted... that said...I envy you, I love dancing but I have no-one to go with. My o/h's idea of dancing is to hold up a bar with a pint of ale in his hand...


----------



## oldman

Flying today. It is a 2-hour drive to Washington, D.C. from where I liver here in PA. There is a senior executive for a big company here where I live that flies almost everywhere he goes. Today, he was given permission to use the corporate jet to fly him and his family down to DC. I will be sitting in the right seat today. We will be leaving at 9:30 and hopefully be back by 8:00 tonight. He is taking his wife and daughter down to just walk around and see the sights. I could think of a hundred other places better and safer than DC to take my family to. BTW, this is not a cheap flight for such a short distance.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kadee, you party animal!  Sounds fun.

Kathy G, did you have a nice trip?

Kath, sorry about all those issues, especially on a weekend when it's more difficult to things fixed.  

Finished a thriller this morning 'The Girl on the Train' by Paula Hawkins.  Gave it 5 stars on Goodreads.  Deciding what book to read next.  I have another thriller on my Kindle so might read that next.  I have dozens of books on my Kindle that I haven't read yet.

Set the clocks forward last night.


----------



## Ameriscot

oldman said:


> Flying today. It is a 2-hour drive to Washington, D.C. from where I liver here in PA. There is a senior executive for a big company here where I live that flies almost everywhere he goes. Today, he was given permission to use the corporate jet to fly him and his family down to DC. I will be sitting in the right seat today. We will be leaving at 9:30 and hopefully be back by 8:00 tonight. He is taking his wife and daughter down to just walk around and see the sights. I could think of a hundred other places better and safer than DC to take my family to. BTW, this is not a cheap flight for such a short distance.



Have a nice flight.  Some people have more money than they know what to do with. I loved our visit to DC in 2010 and would love to go back.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Okay. The cyberminions ate my post. It was too long to key it all in again.

Good morning, kids. Happy Sunday.


----------



## hollydolly

Morning Georgia...Happy Sunday to you too ..it's lashing of rain and blowing gale force winds here today..so no going anywhere for me...I wish I was in Sunny Spain daughter has 80 deg F today


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hollydolly, you don't need to be going anywhere. Your weather is probably Mother Nature telling you to stay put and heal.

Sunny here today but cold. Right now it's only 31. High temp today won't even get to 60 but warmer than yesterday. Our 70-degree days have spoiled me, and I want them back.


----------



## hollydolly

LOL yes I know..I was being rhetorical...I couldn't go out anyway it all hurts too much still.. but thank you for caring about me xx


----------



## QuickSilver

Oldest son coming over to visit today..  going for lunch.


----------



## Kath

Kath, sorry about all those issues, especially on a weekend when it's more difficult to things fixed.  

Finished a thriller this morning 'The Girl on the Train' by Paula Hawkins.  Gave it 5 stars on Goodreads.  Deciding what book to read next.  I have another thriller on my Kindle so might read that next.  I have dozens of books on my Kindle that I haven't read yet.




AS - Recently finished "The Girl on the Train" too and I loved it!  It was really hard to put down - now I'm reading "The Bookseller" by Cynthia Swanson which is a really fascinating book as well.  It has only been out a week or two but saw it on Amazon and had to get it.  I'm on Goodreads too - one of my favorite websites!


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath, it was hard to put down!  Really well written, I liked the style.  And it was the author's first fiction book. 

I'm thinking about reading another mystery I've got on my kindle 'In the Woods'.  Think I'd better read Gone Girl as well since everyone says how good it is.

The Bookseller sounds very interesting!


----------



## Pappy

The girl on the Train. Was this by Paula Hawkins? Sounds like one I would like if it is.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I tried and tried again to like Gone Girl. I couldn't do it. I couldn't get into it. There must be a flaw in my character or something because I haven't heard anybody else say they didn't like it


----------



## Ameriscot

Pappy said:


> The girl on the Train. Was this by Paula Hawkins? Sounds like one I would like if it is.



Yes, Paula Hawkins.  Really good book.  The narrative is by 3 women the story revolves around.  A thriller.  

http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/jan/08/the-girl-on-the-train-paula-hawkins-review-novel

Number one on the NY Times bestseller list for several weeks.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I tried and tried again to like Gone Girl. I couldn't do it. I couldn't get into it. There must be a flaw in my character or something because I haven't heard anybody else say they didn't like it



I think I'm going to download it to my kindle.  Did you find it too slow?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Nope. Maybe too much "explanation" about nothing much? I dunno. I for sure didn't like the writing style; don't care for stories that jump back and forth among or between characters, back and forth in time. Blech. 

Fooey. Tomorrow's client just texted me. She's on her way to ER. Kidney stone(s). Guess I won't clean my own place today so that I'll have something to do tomorrow.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Nope. Maybe too much "explanation" about nothing much? I dunno. I for sure didn't like the writing style; don't care for stories that jump back and forth among or between characters, back and forth in time. Blech.
> 
> Fooey. Tomorrow's client just texted me. She's on her way to ER. Kidney stone(s). Guess I won't clean my own place today so that I'll have something to do tomorrow.



Some books just have too many characters and jump around too much.  But I'm giving it a chance.  Just downloaded it.


----------



## Pam

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I tried and tried again to like Gone Girl. I couldn't do it. I couldn't get into it. There must be a flaw in my character or something because I haven't heard anybody else say they didn't like it



You are not alone in disliking it!  Listed as a page turner and a thriller, well I struggled to turn the pages and didn't find anything thrilling about it. I was determined though to read it to the end and wished I hadn't bothered. I won't be reading anymore of her books that's a dead cert!


----------



## Ameriscot

Pam said:


> You are not alone in disliking it!  Listed as a page turner and a thriller, well I struggled to turn the pages and didn't find anything thrilling about it. I was determined though to read it to the end and wished I hadn't bothered. I won't be reading anymore of her books that's a dead cert!



Well, I just shelled out $4.20 (I have a US Amazon kindle account).  So I'll read it and let you know what I think.  

One book I read that people either loved or hated was The Book Thief.  I loved it.  It's one of the very few books that made me cry.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oh, thank goodness, Pam. I struggled to turn the pages, too, but I gave up after maybe the first 50 pages. Ugh. Another one that I couldn't make myself get into was Fifty Shades of Grey. Yawn. I think it was written for the giggly set...preteens, maybe.


----------



## AprilT

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I tried and tried again to like Gone Girl. I couldn't do it. I couldn't get into it. There must be a flaw in my character or something because I haven't heard anybody else say they didn't like it



Well, I didn't read the book, just saw the movie and I wasn't blown away, in fact found myself laughing at a lot of the stupidity.  Some of it was a little entertaining, but, very contrived, sort of pretty to look at.  I thought the ending was the least of how it should be though for hubby.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Morning has broken and the sky along with it. It's raining pitchforks and hammer handles. Glad I don't have to go out in it.


----------



## Ameriscot

It was raining earlier then some hail.  A  bit strange with daffodils everywhere.  

Went to the gym early as DH had to catch the 7:50 ferry so he could sort out moving his uncle to a new care home.  So I just went along as well so I could keep the car and do some shopping.  Finished the gym just after 9am!  After picking up a few groceries I came home and did my muscle workouts.  So I'm all done and having lunch.  

House is quiet so I'll give Gone Girl a try this afternoon.


----------



## oldman

I was part of the flight crew in a private jet yesterday. We took a couple and their three brats, yes they were brats, down to Washington, D.C. for the day. They all but trashed the inside of the cabin with their snack papers and bags, drink bottles and cups, Sunday paper, and a lot of other debris. I told the pilot that I wasn't cleaning out the plane because it needed to be scrubbed and the carpeting needed to be shampooed that's how bad it was. Someone had chocolate and ground it into the carpeting, along with spilled coffee and maybe some Coke (the drink). It was a heck of a mess. I told the Captain to put it all on the report and also to notify the company's office this morning, which I know he will because he was also pissed. It was kind of windy here yesterday, so the flight was bumpy, but should not have affected anything that went on back in the cabin.


----------



## Shalimar

I don't understand this kind of arrogance. What on earth do these parents think will happen to their children when they hit the real world where the big wolves live? Money won't protect them then, they will be too soft.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

OM, that sounds like some of the houses that I clean. LOL  And the houses that are that bad? The clients seem to think I can make everything new again. Wrong. I can make it clean. I can't make it new.


----------



## Kath

Gee whiz, Pappy!  What a nightmare!  So many people have kids and don't know the first thing how to keep them in line.  It would be interesting if people had to take a test before the fact (like, say, a PAT, Parenting Aptitude Test) to see if they actually were able to parent.  If I sound hard-hosed it's because I kind of am and also grew up as the eldest kid in a very big family.

AS:  It's hard to tell if someone will like a book just because I do but The Girl on the Train I liked very much and if a book is hard to put down, that ticks all my boxes and then some.  It was definitely better than Gone Girl but since both books are written kind of outside the box, that's probably why I liked both but Train more than Gone.  The Shades of Grey books were very poorly written and primarily were aimed at readers looking for titillation.  I'm just finishing up The Bookseller (really liked this a lot) and will next read "Dead Wake: The Last Crossing of the Lusitania" by Erik Larson.  This hit high up on the New York Times Bestseller List - to me, it sounds like a fascinating topic that I want to know more about.  I have to admire the fact that you are so good at sticking with the exercises you've been doing - when I pick up a pair of hand weights, I immediately think of ten or more other things I ought to do.  I love to walk anywhere and everywhere but have a tough time being consistent with the arm stuff.  I'll bet you have great arm muscle definition!


----------



## Ameriscot

oldman said:


> I was part of the flight crew in a private jet yesterday. We took a couple and their three brats, yes they were brats, down to Washington, D.C. for the day. They all but trashed the inside of the cabin with their snack papers and bags, drink bottles and cups, Sunday paper, and a lot of other debris. I told the pilot that I wasn't cleaning out the plane because it needed to be scrubbed and the carpeting needed to be shampooed that's how bad it was. Someone had chocolate and ground it into the carpeting, along with spilled coffee and maybe some Coke (the drink). It was a heck of a mess. I told the Captain to put it all on the report and also to notify the company's office this morning, which I know he will because he was also pissed. It was kind of windy here yesterday, so the flight was bumpy, but should not have affected anything that went on back in the cabin.



What a bunch of inconsiderate pigs!!   Sorry the flight was less than pleasant.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> Gee whiz, Pappy!  What a nightmare!  So many people have kids and don't know the first thing how to keep them in line.  It would be interesting if people had to take a test before the fact (like, say, a PAT, Parenting Aptitude Test) to see if they actually were able to parent.  If I sound hard-hosed it's because I kind of am and also grew up as the eldest kid in a very big family.
> 
> AS:  It's hard to tell if someone will like a book just because I do but The Girl on the Train I liked very much and if a book is hard to put down, that ticks all my boxes and then some.  It was definitely better than Gone Girl but since both books are written kind of outside the box, that's probably why I liked both but Train more than Gone.  The Shades of Grey books were very poorly written and primarily were aimed at readers looking for titillation.  I'm just finishing up The Bookseller (really liked this a lot) and will next read "Dead Wake: The Last Crossing of the Lusitania" by Erik Larson.  This hit high up on the New York Times Bestseller List - to me, it sounds like a fascinating topic that I want to know more about.  I have to admire the fact that you are so good at sticking with the exercises you've been doing - when I pick up a pair of hand weights, I immediately think of ten or more other things I ought to do.  I love to walk anywhere and everywhere but have a tough time being consistent with the arm stuff.  I'll bet you have great arm muscle definition!



I've just started Gone Girl but it isn't going to measure up after Train.  I liked the way Train was written with the 3 women doing the narratives.  I've looked at The Bookseller and it looks like something I'd like.  I'll get that one next.  

I do have quite a lot of muscle in my arms but you wouldn't really know it unless I flex.  And the batwings will never go away as it's loose skin from losing/gaining/losing/gaining etc.  Doesn't matter how much muscle I get in my triceps, they won't tighten up.  But I still do it because any muscle is good.

I tried to read Fifty Shades of Grey but I don't think I even finished the first chapter.  It wasn't just the bad writing but it drove me nuts that every time someone spoke they 'murmured'!  Arrggghhh


----------



## Glinda

Unfortunately, this type of behavior is increasingly common among kids whose parents don't understand or don't care about their responsibility as parents.  So as far as possible I try to avoid going places where there will be lots of kids.  Does that mean I "hate kids"?  No, but I certainly refuse to tolerate the bratty ones.


----------



## oldman

I just heard from the Captain. He called the company and they said that the cleaning company at the airport where the jet is in a hanger wants $700.00 to clean the cabin. The plant manager said he is going to bill the executive.


----------



## Shalimar

I am glad there will be some consequence re the appalling and unnecessary behaviour. I am not convinced though, that todays parents are any worse than previous generations. Many of my generation would not rate an A or even a D in parenting, and as for my parent's generation, I would not give out major awards either. It's an individual thing I think. Not generational.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

oldman said:


> I just heard from the Captain. He called the company and they said that the cleaning company at the airport where the jet is in a hanger wants $700.00 to clean the cabin. The plant manager said he is going to bill the executive.



People with that much money probably think "ho hum" and simply write a check. Or get incensed and say cleaning should be included in the cost of using the aircraft for a day. Who knows how people's brain work?

I had a client whose house was always a pigsty, even though I was there once a week. Once I overlooked a fingerprint on one of her kitchen cabinets, and she was so angry about it that she actually saved it to show me the next week!


----------



## Kath

I finally got my car back from the dealership.  It turned out that one of the computer-related thingies that control the sensors in the tires was not functioning - got that?    Anyway, they fixed the problem so I'm now calming down (pant, pant).  Now I can go to the dentist tomorrow, whoopee.

Oldman - It's great that the executive will get a bill for allowing his urchins to wreck the plane!  I have a feeling that Mr. Exec will have a hissy fit upon getting the bill but, gee whiz, whose fault was that? Let's hope it all turns out satisfactorily.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> I finally got my car back from the dealership.  It turned out that one of the computer-related thingies that control the sensors in the tires was not functioning - got that?    Anyway, they fixed the problem so I'm now calming down (pant, pant).  Now I can go to the dentist tomorrow, whoopee.
> 
> Oldman - It's great that the executive will get a bill for allowing his urchins to wreck the plane!  I have a feeling that Mr. Exec will have a hissy fit upon getting the bill but, gee whiz, whose fault was that? Let's hope it all turns out satisfactorily.



We've had a computer problem in our car for years.  It beeps at us when we start it up because the ESP thingy doesn't work right.  Our mechanic says it doesn't affect the safety or function of the car, it's just an annoyance and it would cost a massive amount of money to fix it.  So don't bother.


----------



## Ameriscot

A no workout day and so far I've had breakfast, cleaned up the kitchen, and been on the computer.  And it's after 11am.  Oh well.  I'm retired.  DH has picked up a cold somewhere and I'm avoiding him like the plague.  I had two months where I suffered with a cold or whatever it was and non-stop cough and don't want another!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Rise and shine, boys and girls! It's daylight in the swamp

I'm working in the neighborhood today and Thursday. Love it when I can stick around home.

Tomorrow? Not working. The client has sold his house but the sale doesn't close until the 24th. In the meantime, there are contractors working inside. I kind of suspected something like that might happen so asked him yesterday because otherwise I wouldn't have known until early tomorrow morning since it never occurs to him to let me know when he isn't going to need me. His next visit after tomorrow wouldn't be until the 15th, but guess who won't be there? Doesn't seem to be much point to cleaning when he's moving out. He didn't say so...how much you wanna bet he'll be moving in with the girlfriend while he either builds a new home or buys one? Another guess who...who's going to be his cleaning fairy? It won't be me! LOL

Gotta get a wiggle on. Y'all have a great day. It's spring here (at least today!). BBL


----------



## ronaldj

we have five inches of snow on the ground......but still have to drive to Flint, about an hour away......


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Better you than me, ronaldj!


----------



## Kath

Ronaldj - I guess you really didn't need the extra 5 inches of snow!  I expect this will make your drive to Flint really eventful.  Drive carefully!

Here we have gotten a bunch of rain so the mud situation is getting to be a big pain.  It's supposed to rain for the next three days as well.  So my grocery shopping tomorrow will be damp and dreary

Georgia - It's great that you are able to work closer to home because having a huge commute is a major waste of quality time.  My last job had a commute of 35 minutes each way and the one before that had a 1.5 hour commute round-trip.  That's kind of the norm in some big cities.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Kath, my idea of working "too far" from home is the client who's about 10 miles away on good roads with little traffic because when I'm going there, the traffic is going the other direction. I'm just spoiled. I'd like to spoil myself more. Quit working for that client and save myself the trip!

It's going to rain tonight and be sunny and warm again tomorrow...just like in Camelot. Woohoo.


----------



## ronaldj

it is now nine o'clock the snow has melted and flint got canceled  read a book and played games with the grandchildren who were snowed in from school...great day


----------



## hollydolly

You know what Georgia you're so upbeat you're like a breath of fresh air sweeping through every day..  (unintended pun btw)

Since my Op I've only been out of the house once and only for a short time..the weather has been gale force and wet for the best part of a week..so I've not been able to get out and walk. Today more rain is forecast but not until mid-day...and My pain is at almost unbearable levels now again and I'm living from PK to PK.....so I'm going to have to try and walk it off..I'm due to go back to work on Thursday but I'm going to extend it until Monday..I'm just not ready to go back yet!!


----------



## Kadee

Holly I feel for you,Hope you are better very soon.
My day has finished here in Aus, Went out dancing about 15 km from home  Just us two couples go out to a place called Agery it's a very old wood and iron building but it has a jarah floor which is very good for dancing.
We dance what we choose and if we happen to learing a new dance we practice/ learn it there 
The one and only dance held monthly in our area ,,only dance basic dances which don't suit us, ( to boring ) we like a more advanced type of ballroom called new vouge as we dance quite a bit when we go to Queensland for a month in the winter  ( Aug) as well as most Saturday's in Adel


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Yup! Camelot for sure. After a night of pouring rain, lightning and thunder, the sky is clear this morning. It's going to be warm and sunny, and I've already had my coffee on the patio. 

While sipping coffee, I scoped out the back yard and what's gonna go where. I need to get a few squares of sod to fill in some bare spots on the lawn and transplant some day lilies that are in the way of a raised bed that we're going to put in.

Later this morning I'll be taking a few minutes to get my hair cut, then back home to plant whatever bedding plants that I couldn't resist while at the garden center buying sod squares.

I bet nobody else will get to have as exciting a day as I will

Oh, and BTW, it's going to be about 80F here today. Neener neener neener!

Hollydolly, I hope the pain is just part of recovery. The surgery was a success, right?


----------



## QuickSilver

Having a problem with my dog Pete.   He is in a flare up of his autoimmune disorder and is in pain and unable to walk.  We have been in contact with his neurologist every day, and she has adjusted his medications..  He is on Prednisone, Gabapentin, tramadol and Pepcid.  She is wanting to try him on an immunosuppressant, but we have hesitated as it is so expensive.   However, we have signed Pete up for his very own Walgreens card for a discount.. and YES... they know he is a dog.  So I have a pooch with a neurologist and a drug card..  I'm getting concerned because if there comes a point where we cannot keep his disease (whatever it is) under control, and he is in constant pain, we will have to make the hard decision to do the humane thing..  I'm dreading that day.   

This morning, my husband reports that he was able to stand and walk about 5 feet.. so maybe we are making progress


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Aw, QS. Sorry sad to read about your Perfectly Good Dog. We had a dog named Pete. Pete the Polite Peekapoo. When he wanted out, he'd very politely and quietly sit at the door. When he wanted back in, he did the same. When he got really old and blind and deaf, we had to put him down, and we all cried for weeks. They become such a part of us


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, hope you back is feeling better.

QS, sorry about your dog.  I hope he's okay and you don't have to make that very hard decision. 

Gym and home workout day today. 

We are having intermittent showers/sun here.  Much better than yesterday which was gale force winds with gusts up to 60mph, rain, sunshine, sleet, hail, snow flurries.  Snow didn't stick, it never does for very long.  I don't remember ever having such heavy hail before though - just small ones though so no damage. Oh, and DH saw lightning during one of the hailstorms.  Glad I was inside all day.


----------



## QuickSilver

Thanks...  His new medication would cost us $166 a month WITH his walgreens card.   It's cyclosporine.   I just may have to move to Canada


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Yup! Camelot for sure. After a night of pouring rain, lightning and thunder, the sky is clear this morning. It's going to be warm and sunny, and I've already had my coffee on the patio.
> 
> While sipping coffee, I scoped out the back yard and what's gonna go where. I need to get a few squares of sod to fill in some bare spots on the lawn and transplant some day lilies that are in the way of a raised bed that we're going to put in.
> 
> Later this morning I'll be taking a few minutes to get my hair cut, then back home to plant whatever bedding plants that I couldn't resist while at the garden center buying sod squares.
> 
> I bet nobody else will get to have as exciting a day as I will
> 
> *Oh, and BTW, it's going to be about 80F here today. Neener neener neener!*
> 
> Hollydolly, I hope the pain is just part of recovery. The surgery was a success, right?



:tongue:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Now, now...Ameriscot. Don't begrudge me a warm and sunny day off!

QS, just for sh*ts and giggles, look online for discount coupons for Pete's meds. My son has a prescription for meds that no reasonable person can afford. He was browsing online to see where he could get it cheapest and lo, and behold! He found a coupon that's accepted at many pharmacies. Target accepts the coupon and charges $13, Kroger also accepts it and charges $12.48. When he first happened upon the coupon, there were three or four different ones. He wasn't sure what they'd accept so printed them all and took them along to get the script filled the first time. The pharmacy can scan them and tell you which one(s) they accept.


----------



## QuickSilver

That's a great idea GX!!!


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Now, now...Ameriscot. Don't begrudge me a warm and sunny day off!



I can't really say anything as I did the same while we were in Thailand.  And will do the same again this coming winter.


----------



## AprilT

Hi all.  Holly so sorry your in such pain, try some more of those warm, not hot, compresses, I feel your pain sweetie, glad you'll be taking a little more time off to recoup, feel better soon.  

  QS, so sorry to hear about Pete, woof, woof, hope he feels better soon as well.

Georgie, Georgie, Georgie, what a busy woman.  Take care and don't over do it, especially in the heat, sounds like quite the day, but, an enjoyable one, gardening can be so cathartic.   Have fun.

I'm just going to keep working on my craft projects, I did post a few pics of some of the flowers I had completed, their not the completed projects, just bits of the parts.  You can take a peek if you want.  link below

https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...-to-start-and-complete-some-crafting-projects

I hope you all have a lovely day.  I'm off to roll some cones and experiment with other paper projects.


----------



## Shalimar

Holly, so sorry you are in so much pain. I hope it passes soon, and you are back to normal. Your friends here, hold you in our thoughts, if I could, I would send you lots of brown sugar fudge to comfort you.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Had to take a break for a bit. It's not all that hot out there, but it sure feels like it when I'm digging and toting and stuff. Hope I don't have to go anywhere at a moment's notice because I'm muddy and smell like a billy goat!

What a perfectly _glorious _day


----------



## Glinda

GeorgiaXplant said:


> What a perfectly _glorious _day



Same here, Georgia.  I'm going to go for a walk around the perimeter of my little neighborhood and chat with neighbors.  Then I'll continue puttering around the house today and steam some fresh artichokes later.

Holly, I hope you start feeling better and that your doctor is pleased with your recovery so far.  Don't do too much too soon.

QS, I can really relate to what you're going through.  I've been there four times.  To say it breaks your heart is an understatement.  But I've also had the experience of thinking we were at the end and I would have to say good-bye to a beloved pet - then they turned around and lived several more years.  But I know how you feel.


----------



## QuickSilver

Glinda said:


> Same here, Georgia.  I'm going to go for a walk around the perimeter of my little neighborhood and chat with neighbors.  Then I'll continue puttering around the house today and steam some fresh artichokes later.
> 
> Holly, I hope you start feeling better and that your doctor is pleased with your recovery so far.  Don't do too much too soon.
> 
> QS, I can really relate to what you're going through.  I've been there four times.  To say it breaks your heart is an understatement.  But I've also had the experience of thinking we were at the end and I would have to say good-bye to a beloved pet - then they turned around and lived several more years.  But I know how you feel.



Today we more or less narrowed down Pete's illness..  Because of the rapid way he responds to the Steroid.. and the intractable pain he is in before the steroid kicks in, the Neurologist believes he probably has a Nerve Sheath Sarcoma.. aka cancer.  It didn't show up in the MRI he had last summer, but how he has a hard lump on his hip.. so I am sure that's what it is.   He will be starting Chemo injections next week..  and a check to see if some of the tumor can be surgically removed.  If I can keep him pain free for as long as possible.. that's what I will do.. but the prognosis even with surgery is two years as 73% of the neuro sarcomas return.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Aw. Poor pup Here's hoping that he tolerates the chemo well and has many more years with his people.

I had to give up and come indoors. As soon as I got in, I remembered that getting my hair cut was on the menu for today. I changed my jeans and otherwise pretended it was a come-as-you-are-party. Nobody shied away so maybe I don't smell real funky!

It's 80. That's warm for April 1. In a perfect world, we'd have sunshine and 80 every day and rain only at night.


----------



## Kath

QS - I'm so sorry that your pup, Pete, is so sick!  I hope that he will get some benefit from chemo and can be with you folks as long as possible. Pets are so much part of the family that losing them is just as painful as losing a parent or child.  I've had to have so many pets put down over the years and it always aches.

Holly - I'm glad you're taking all the time necessary to get physically capable of moving forward at work.  After I had a hysterectomy, I went back to work too early and golly was I a mess!  I accomplished basically zero and actually slowed up my recovery.


----------



## Ameriscot

QS, sorry about Pete.  I hope the chemo helps.  Dogs are a beloved part of a family.  

Holly, I hope you don't go back to work until you are ready.  Take care!

It's a non workout day for me.  DH is still sick with a bad cold and I'm staying far away from him!  So far no sign of symptoms for me.  Knock on wood.   I was going to get the carpet shampooer down from the loft but DH asked that I do it when he's not stuck inside all day.  Fine.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm up and running late. I'll check in after work. Hope y'all have a great day.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## QuickSilver

Doing some real soul searching about the chemo for Pete..  It's always rough.. and if it doesn't give quality of life but makes it worse for nothing.. why put an animal through that.   I had a pup with Cushings that went through a course of chemo and that nearly killed her..  I said never again.   I'm wondering if just keeping him on long term steroids until they don't work with the pain any longer and then doing what is humane.   I hate this part of having pets.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Doing some real soul searching about the chemo for Pete..  It's always rough.. and if it doesn't give quality of life but makes it worse for nothing.. why put an animal through that.   I had a pup with Cushings that went through a course of chemo and that nearly killed her..  I said never again.   I'm wondering if just keeping him on long term steroids until they don't work with the pain any longer and then doing what is humane.   I hate this part of having pets.



It's been a long time since I had a pet, but yes you'll want to consider his quality of life.  I had a BF in the 80's who had to put down his 13 year old dog who had all kinds of issues.  Very difficult. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

A hard decision to make, but think of Pete. If he's alive, you feel better. If he's alive but sick or in pain, you won't feel better. We've probably all been in your shoes at least once, and those shoes aren't very comfy

I had to rush out at the crack of dawn to fetch my son from the hospital. He went there last night with what he thought was a heart attack. After many exhausting tests, he was diagnosed with a hiatal hernia. They discharged him but didn't want him to go home by himself because he hadn't had any sleep. (Hello, Mom? Can you come get me?) I can understand why he'd think it was a heart attack because I have one, too, and the first time it happened, I thought that's what it was. And whenever it happens now, the first thing I do is rush to a mirror to see if my skin has turned waxy looking and if my lips are blue. So far, no. Just incredible crushing pain until it passes.

A parent's work is never done! Hope you've all had a good day.


----------



## AprilT

QuickSilver said:


> Doing some real soul searching about the chemo for Pete..  It's always rough.. and if it doesn't give quality of life but makes it worse for nothing.. why put an animal through that.   I had a pup with Cushings that went through a course of chemo and that nearly killed her..  I said never again.   I'm wondering if just keeping him on long term steroids until they don't work with the pain any longer and then doing what is humane.   I hate this part of having pets.



So sorry QS, I feel you pain and your sweet Pete's pain as well, quality of life is as important as being around, I'm sure you will make the best decision for Pete either way, I just wish him much peace.

I'm having one of those days, I wish someone would put me out of my misery, especially when I know I am not due for another round of shots for a good month or more, so, if his pain is worse, which, I imagine it is, I surely can just think what he must be going through.  For an animal with no, real voice, how difficult it must be when they can't speak to the matter, so sad all around, but, you will know in your heart what's right for him.

 Hugs to you and your pooch and family.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh I totally agree with April  with regard to your poorly Pooch QS...soo sad and heartbreaking for you too..poor little dog, it rally is horrible to know they're going through such trauma so stoically, and you can't really know what they're thinking...I know this all too well. I agree if Chemo is not going to enhance the quality of his life then why extend it, poor little Pete. 


April..sorry honey that you're having the day from hell with regard the pain, I absolutely can commiserate. Perhaps there was a 'Pain Moon' today...I have honestly been pole-axed with it today..let's hope both of us feel better soon.. ((hugs))..and thanks to everyone for your best wishes for me...really...you've all been a tower of strength for me these last few weeks ((hugs)) to you all too.

Oh and btw just to make things even happier today. I was in the process of booking some flights online,  it's a tedious job in the first place to say the least...finally got  to put my card details in to make the payment , and my Bank had put a stop on my (joint) Card !! FFS...I was furious and rang them immediately... ..I'll tell you the outcome later...I don't want to make this thread any more Woe-is-me  for everyone that it already is..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

My goodness, QS/AprilT/Hollydolly. I feel like I jinxed the lot of you by wishing you a good day so early.

Does anybody have good news? Please?


----------



## AprilT

Thank you Holly, think childbirth, that pain you get in your back, of course it's on one side, I get it this bad ever so often.  All I can do it try to focus on other things through out the day, stretching and other exercises don't help, sort of exaserbates it, probably because I'm not doing something right.  The pain is building much though, so, I'm headed to put a heating pad on it for a bit and take some tylenol and just hope for the best, it will have to take it's course as it did a few weeks ago.  I was supposed to restart PT, but, I've been dragging me feet, since it eased up a bit, but, I go in for sure on Wed of next week and will continue from there.  I'm really getting tired of this, but, it only gets this bad a couple of times a month, unless I can't get my shots for my hit and shoulder, than I'll really be up a creek.  I've repeatedly refused the pain drugs, I just don't want to go there, but, I'm not sure what I'm going to do once I can't get the shots anymore, they can't keep giving me those much longer.  Sigh

OK, sorry for the poor me bit.  Heading for the hot pad.

Holly, feel hope you too feel better soon, yeah must be a pain moon, because I didn't do any heavy lifting or do anything I can think of this week to set it off.


----------



## AprilT

GeorgiaXplant said:


> My goodness, QS/AprilT/Hollydolly. I feel like I jinxed the lot of you by wishing you a good day so early.
> 
> Does anybody have good news? Please?



Ah, Georgia, I forgot to reply to you, sorry, I hope the son is feeling better.   I am still having a good day, just a side blip that side tracks my fun of which I have to take care of.  


Later folks.


----------



## Kath

GeorgiaXplant said:


> A hard decision to make, but think of Pete. If he's alive, you feel better. If he's alive but sick or in pain, you won't feel better. We've probably all been in your shoes at least once, and those shoes aren't very comfy
> 
> I had to rush out at the crack of dawn to fetch my son from the hospital. He went there last night with what he thought was a heart attack. After many exhausting tests, he was diagnosed with a hiatal hernia. They discharged him but didn't want him to go home by himself because he hadn't had any sleep. (Hello, Mom? Can you come get me?) I can understand why he'd think it was a heart attack because I have one, too, and the first time it happened, I thought that's what it was. And whenever it happens now, the first thing I do is rush to a mirror to see if my skin has turned waxy looking and if my lips are blue. So far, no. Just incredible crushing pain until it passes.
> 
> A parent's work is never done! Hope you've all had a good day.



I know you must have been very worried about your son, but thank the Lord he didn't have a heart attack!  I know what hiatal hernia is like because I have it - mine is DNA-based, my mother had it, grandmother had it, then I got it.  At first I thought I had stomach ulcers because the pain was like fire but went to a gastroenterologist where he made the hernia diagnosis.  He prescribed Omeprazole which I have to take twice a day without fail. It takes away the painful, fiery feeling really well so there are things I can eat now that I couldn't before.  I also have GERD (Gastro-esophageal Reflux Disease) which causes similar symptoms but is also controlled with the same meds as hiatal hernia.


----------



## DoItMyself

Tomorrow I have 45 tons of gravel being delivered for the driveway.  It hasn't been re-rocked since we built the house in 1994/95, and it's time for some new rock on the driveway.  The same truck is delivering about 15 tons each load, and when he goes back to refill I'll spread the gravel with the tractor.  Not only do I get fresh rock on the drive, but I get to spend some seat time on my old Ford 2N-it's the same age I am.


----------



## Ameriscot

I hope everybody is feeling at least a wee bit better today.  

My morning didn't start out well.  Dingbat here didn't think 'oh, it's Good Friday, the gym won't open until 10!'.  So I caught the usual 8:06 bus, got to the gym which was dark and a sign on the door.  Doh!!  Most shops weren't open yet, so I just turned around and got on the bus home.  

So I'll do my usual home workouts for muscles and then dust off my exercise bike, although it's nothing like the spin bike.  Since I still have plantar fasciitis pain in my heel, I can't do jump rope or jumping jacks. 

Enjoying my mandala colouring!  Kept me mostly calm during the debates on tv last night.


----------



## hollydolly

Kath said:


> I know you must have been very worried about your son, but thank the Lord he didn't have a heart attack!  I know what hiatal hernia is like because I have it - mine is DNA-based, my mother had it, grandmother had it, then I got it.  At first I thought I had stomach ulcers because the pain was like fire but went to a gastroenterologist where he made the hernia diagnosis.  He prescribed Omeprazole which I have to take twice a day without fail. It takes away the painful, fiery feeling really well so there are things I can eat now that I couldn't before.  I also have GERD (Gastro-esophageal Reflux Disease) which causes similar symptoms but is also controlled with the same meds as hiatal hernia.



I totally empathise with you georgia, and Kath I too have exactly what you have Kath, and I take Lansoprazole twice daily. The crushing pain from a Hiatal hernia attack is so similar to a Heart attack that my GP has told me that I must take no chances , if I get an attack that is soo bad that I can't bear it, I must go to A&E...and have it checked out.

I am careful to try and keep to a fairly low fat diet, (although I'm not strict I do enjoy some treats) and soluble fibre rather than insoluble ..but mine is often brought on by highly Stressful situations.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> I totally empathise with you georgia, and Kath I too have exactly what you have Kath, and I take Lansoprazole twice daily. The crushing pain from a Hiatal hernia attack is so similar to a Heart attack that my GP has told me that I must take no chances , if I get an attack that is soo bad that I can't bear it, I must go to A&E...and have it checked out.
> 
> I am careful to try and keep to a fairly low fat diet, (although I'm not strict I do enjoy some treats) and soluble fibre rather than insoluble ..but mine is often brought on by highly Stressful situations.



I've had acid reflux problems 2 or 3 times, usually lasting a few weeks.  Fortunately, it doesn't last.  Eating the wrong food/drink or right before bed can do it for me.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

The pain I get isn't anything like acid reflux; it's a pain that starts inside my chest and feels like something hammering to get out. Sometimes lasts for a few minutes, sometimes much longer. 

I'm up and getting ready to go to work. It's going to be 80 and sunny here today...I'd rather be playing in the yard!


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> The pain I get isn't anything like acid reflux; it's a pain that starts inside my chest and feels like something hammering to get out. Sometimes lasts for a few minutes, sometimes much longer.
> 
> I'm up and getting ready to go to work. It's going to be 80 and sunny here today...I'd rather be playing in the yard!



Hiatal Hernia pain is nothing at all Like acid reflux which is unpleasant but not generally painful...the HH pain feels like you're chest is being crushed and can go on for hours..you can't sleep...or even think straight..nor can you eat . drink, and you wouldn't want to anyway..the pain is intolerable, and can last for hours. I once had a HH Spasm last for a solid 9 hours, that time I did end up going to A&E because I was genuinely concerned that it had to be something much worse, but nope apparently it was just an unusually very severe attack. My HH spasm usually last around 4 hours, and they are hell!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Well, I did not escape my DH's cold.  My head got stuffy last night and is running this morning.  No other symptoms, yet.  Arrrrggggghhhhhh.  

We were going to go on a bike ride today to the botanic garden as it's mostly sunny and temps are up to about 12C/53F, but now I'm stuck here. 

I will comfort myself with thoughts of a bacon roll tomorrow since DH will be buying some bacon and rolls after he goes to mass tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly

Yummmy bacon rolls.. ..

Grey miserable, cold  and ready to rain here...I was supposed to be going for lunch at a Turkish restaurant but it's  an al fresco restaurant  and it's wayy to cold to go today...pity because it really would be my first time out other than to the supermarket since before my surgery, but I'll have to wait for a warmer day. 

Booked my flight to Spain for June the other day to visit my daughter for a couple of weeks  ..but today I'm going to spend some time searching for new places to visit while we're over there ( we know Southern Spain so well now ) ...thinking of driving inland to Seville  and spending one night there during our trip so I want to find a good hotel somewhere central


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, sounds like you've got serious cabin fever.  Your trip to Spain sounds nice.  I've yet to get there though my DH went often when he was young.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Holly obviously has cabin fever, and Ameriscot might have it, too, by the time her cold and the weather improve.

Going down to visit my son for a little while this morning, then going to work in the back yard for a while. It's not going to be even close to as warm today as it was yesterday, but the sun's out so it's all good.


----------



## Josiah

hollydolly said:


> Yummmy bacon rolls.. ..
> 
> Grey miserable, cold  and ready to rain here...I was supposed to be going for lunch at a Turkish restaurant but it's  an al fresco restaurant  and it's wayy to cold to go today...pity because it really would be my first time out other than to the supermarket since before my surgery, but I'll have to wait for a warmer day.
> 
> Booked my flight to Spain for June the other day to visit my daughter for a couple of weeks  ..but today I'm going to spend some time searching for new places to visit while we're over there ( we know Southern Spain so well now ) ...thinking of driving inland to Seville  and spending one night there during our trip so I want to find a good hotel somewhere central




Holly, Aside from the weather it sounds like you're feeling some better. I hope so.


----------



## AprilT

I'm heading out to pick up some coffee filters and other supplies to make more of a mess for my crafting projects in spite of the pain in my back.  I can at least walk a little better and I am just not one to let the day go by idlely, so I need to go pick up what I need and come hope and get to fiddling around making more flowers.    Then later in the afternoon I will watch a dvd I picked up from the Library, in the evening read a few chapters from one of the three books I borrowed from said library as well.

I hope you all have a lovely rest of day.  Well, gotta go.  nthego:


----------



## Josiah

AprilT said:


> I'm heading out to pick up some coffee filters and other supplies to make more of a mess for my crafting projects in spite of the pain in my back.  I can at least walk a little better and I am just not one to let the day go by idlely, so I need to go pick up what I need and come hope and get to fiddling around making more flowers.    Then later in the afternoon I will watch a dvd I picked up from the Library, in the evening read a few chapters from one of the three books I borrowed from said library as well.
> 
> I hope you all have a lovely rest of day.  Well, gotta go.  nthego:



April, I hope you'll show us your finished project.


----------



## Josiah

I have to pack and mail 10 books I sold yesterday, and get at it because the P.O. closes at noon.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Holly obviously has cabin fever, and Ameriscot might have it, too, by the time her cold and the weather improve.
> 
> Going down to visit my son for a little while this morning, then going to work in the back yard for a while. It's not going to be even close to as warm today as it was yesterday, but the sun's out so it's all good.



I'm fine with cabin fever, it's missing out on my gym workouts that I don't want.  Weather was actually nice today - sunny and mid 50's.


----------



## hollydolly

'Tis true Annie, I'm climbing the walls with cabin fever...well I would be if my back pain would allow me LOL...

April I feel for you chikadee, I reaaaalllly do..hope you get around today without paying for it when you get home ..


Well it's been a real dreich day here today and no better forecasted on the horizon for the rest of the weekend..

I've been searching for some accommodation in Spain and sent 2 enquiries so just waiting for replies to those.

Had dinner early about an hour ago..Lamb shoulder steaks, which i just just cooked on the stove top with red wine and caramelized onion gravy, broccoli, lentils, chestnut mushrooms , chopped apricots,    and some Moroccan mixed spice... and it was deeeeelicious.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

You prepared a meal like that and didn't invite any of us, Holly? My supper tonight is going to be an egg salad sandwich, but don't worry about me. I'll be fine. Really

I played in the yard until I was so grubby and muddy that I couldn't stay out any longer...wishing for the olden days when I could waltz in the back door and down the basement stairs, shuck my grubbies right into the washer. Instead I had to move verrrrry carefully through The Hovel into the bathroom, get my things off without making too big a mess and hit the shower. Getting into the shower fully dressed might have been a better idea...clean the clothes and me.

I spread some wildflower seeds in a big bare spot where nothing seems to want to grow. If nothing comes up, I won't know if it's because wildflowers won't grow there, either, or if the birds got them all.


----------



## hollydolly

LOL well I've already fed-exed some to you now Georgia...dunno what condition it will be in but it'll be well and truly marinated..  They do say next day's food always tastes better.. k:


I hope you're feeling better after your scrub down , and nothing aches too much. No chance of getting out in the garden here yet, the weather is just too horrid.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'll watch for the FedEx truck!

Not sore at all. Consider how much heavy lifting I do Monday through Friday. I have to admit, though, that dragging those heavy sacks of garden soil Wednesday and yesterday produced some swollen fingers Thursday morning and this morning. It'll probably happen again tomorrow morning, too.

With my daughter gone until Monday, it doesn't look like the Easter bunny will be leaving anything at our house in the morning. Fooey. No chocolate bunny, no big Easter dinner. Poor, pitiful me


----------



## AprilT

Josiah said:


> April, I hope you'll show us your finished project.



Thanks, for the thought, I will get around to finishing up eventually, it's just going to take me longer than I anticipated.  I did get more coffee filters to make a bunch of flowers, which really isn't the main project, I just enjoy making the flowers more than I enjoy the other project.  Go figure.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Happy Easter morning!

I've been on my soapbox this morning on the "sweetener" thread. I gotta go calm down!


----------



## Jackie22

Happy Easter to you, Georgia and all.  The Easter eggs will get wet here, its raining.  I'm going to my son's for a family get together.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## QuickSilver

Son and grandkids coming over to celebrate my son's 43rd birthday!


----------



## Kath

I hope everyone had a very nice Easter!  I have a question - it used to be that whenever there was activity on the forums/threads I was on, a notice would go to my email inbox.  This was good because I always could figure out where to respond.  I no longer get these emails even if I go to the Forum website directly - it's like I've evaporated in terms of the Forums internet folks.  Because I survive on personal guilt, I keep feeling I have been writing the wrong things or something.  I emailed the Website itself but have heard nothing.  If anyone has any info, I'd be grateful.


----------



## Lon

It's Easter Sunday morning 8 AM here. I am watching news on TV & having my first cup of coffee. It will be a bright sunny day with temps in the low 70's. I will head for the Spa in my apartment complex shortly and soak in the hot water with the jets on full blast for about 45?minutes, then go back to my apartment for a light breaky of fruit & yougurt.  Mid afternoon I will have Easter dinner with old friend and her children. Back to my apartment early evening and watch a movie tonight.


----------



## Shalimar

Going to Easter dinner at a Moroccan friend's today.  Yummy food. Chicken stuffed with lentils, mushrooms, apricots, lemon, and spices. Lots of onions in it too. I love food!


----------



## Cookie

It's snowing here, believe it or not!  Happy Easter anyway everyone.  Moroccan chicken dish sounds yummy, Shalimar.  Making spanokapita, hummus and tabouli to bring along to dinner at son's house. Cheesecake and chocolate/bourbon sauce later.


----------



## Ameriscot

We had a meatfest today - bacon rolls for breakfast and grilled steaks for dinner.  Even sat outside for dinner although I was wearing two fleece jackets.  Beside which the double G & T I had was keeping me warm.  

Watched episode 9 of Outlander (QS).  :love_heart:


----------



## hollydolly

Kath said:


> I hope everyone had a very nice Easter!  I have a question - it used to be that whenever there was activity on the forums/threads I was on, a notice would go to my email inbox.  This was good because I always could figure out where to respond.  I no longer get these emails even if I go to the Forum website directly - it's like I've evaporated in terms of the Forums internet folks.  Because I survive on personal guilt, I keep feeling I have been writing the wrong things or something.  I emailed the Website itself but have heard nothing.  If anyone has any info, I'd be grateful.



Do you mean this forum Kath or every forum of which you're a member? If it's this forum it could be you need to check your settings to ensure you have notifications ticked of the threads to which you've subscribed...or click 'subscribe' on any thread to which you wish to be notified ...but if it's on any other forum or website it could be your ISP is seeing your notifications as trash and dumping them in your junk folder..only a suggestion, I don't really know tbh!!


----------



## Kath

Thanks Holly - I'm going to do some checking.


----------



## Ken N Tx

.....


----------



## Ralphy1

Gone for chocolate!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. It's going to be a rainy day...rainy week. I'm at "my" dog's house this week, and his people have a really comfy bed. Ahhhh.

A day off today, but I have a dentist appointment. I'd rather be working or going with Ralphy for chocolate


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, I have lots of handmade Belgian chocolate, will send you some. Just don't give any to Ralphy, he has not been a good boy! Today I eat Moroccan leftovers from my Easter dinner at friends, and catch up on writing poetry.


----------



## Ralphy1

If you can't share the chocolate, could you share some "good" poetry?


----------



## Shalimar

Ralphy, you may tease me about almost anything, but mock my poetry and you will stick a pin in my heart.


----------



## Ralphy1

How can I mock what I haven't read?  And I prefer limericks...


----------



## Ameriscot

Day 3 of the cold DH gave me.     So no gym but did a partial workout here.  Otherwise, being lazy.


----------



## Ameriscot

Ralphy1 said:


> How can I mock what I haven't read?  And I prefer limericks...



I'm sure it's the kind involving something about a girl from Nantucket, right?


----------



## Ameriscot

Ralphy1 said:


> Gone for chocolate!



What kind?  Will ya share?


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, I have lots of handmade Belgian chocolate, and a freezer full of brown sugar fudge, I will share all of it with you.


----------



## Ralphy1

Your poetry must be marvelous...


----------



## Shalimar

I don't write limericks, but thank you.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Annie, I have lots of handmade Belgian chocolate, and a freezer full of brown sugar fudge, I will share all of it with you.



Thanks, but I'd need a guarantee that I won't regain all the weight I've lost!


----------



## Ralphy1

Yeah, so just give it all to me...


----------



## Shalimar

It's faerie food, Annie. I put a glamour on it, only evil little men get fat when they eat. You, my dear, will simply become more beautiful! Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> It's faerie food, Annie. I put a glamour on it, only evil little men get fat when they eat. You, my dear, will simply become more beautiful! Lol.



Ohhhhh yes send it here!


----------



## Ralphy1

Sigh...


----------



## Ameriscot

Ralphy1 said:


> Sigh...



Awww yer a poor wee soul.  layful:


----------



## Shalimar

Cheers, Annie. Expect the truck to roll up, momentarily. Shall I send some peach pies made from last Year's local peaches, and my killer all-butter pastry? That pastry recipe has travelled all over. Just sent it to Boston! Also have chocolate-cherry-cream-cheese brownies, all safely glamoured. If,I should ever be brave enough to post a poem, where would I do so?


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Cheers, Annie. Expect the truck to roll up, momentarily. Shall I send some peach pies made from last Year's local peaches, and my killer all-butter pastry? That pastry recipe has travelled all over. Just sent it to Boston! Also have chocolate-cherry-cream-cheese brownies, all safely glamoured. If,I should ever be brave enough to post a poem, where would I do so?



OMG.  Thanks!  Oink.


----------



## Ralphy1

Just post that poem here and you can ship me some goodies, too, and I will pay for the shipping and handling because that the kind of guy I am...


----------



## Ameriscot

Ralphy1 said:


> Just post that poem here and you can ship me some goodies, too, and I will pay for the shipping and handling because that the kind of guy I am...



Will you pay for her to ship some to me?  Pretty please!  I swear it will only cost less than $100 plus customs fees.


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, perhaps if we pool our pocket change, we can find a country which will accept Ralphy. Or we could ship him c.o.d. Under the guise of medical experiments gone awry?


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Annie, perhaps if we pool our pocket change, we can find a country which will accept Ralphy. Or we could ship him c.o.d. Under the guise of medical experiments gone awry?



Hmmm....how about North Korea?  Or the Antarctic?


----------



## Shalimar

Personally, I was thinking of South Sudan, perhaps Atlantis?


----------



## Shalimar

Ralphy, what is your interest in my poetry? Are you fond of verse?


----------



## Ralphy1

Ha!  I have been thinking of starting a coup before the next election here as the populace is not happy with their choices, and I will then be in charge and will send the CIA out to round you up...


----------



## Glinda

:coffeelaugh:Good Morning, everyone.  I have two possible activities today.  I can attend my usual Monday yoga class followed by a 20 minute walk.  Last week we had a substitute instructor who I didn't like nearly as much as Joyce, our regular instructor.  I've been looking forward to Joyce's return.  Or I can go to a performance by my friend, Mary's, acting group.  They do a series of little skits.  I'm proud of Mary as she's always one of the best actors in the group.  This is followed by a social time with cookies, brownies and other goodies I really don't need, especially since I pigged out too much yesterday.  Both activities are scheduled for the same time so I much choose. . . . hmmm . . . what do you think?


----------



## Ralphy1

I think that you should stay home and do some spring cleaning...


----------



## Shalimar

Personally, Glinda, I would go for the food, I mean the cultural experience! Lol.


----------



## Shalimar

Ralphy, go back under the bed where you belong with the rest of the dust bunnies! Bet you look cute with ears and a fuzzy-wuzzy tail.


----------



## Ralphy1

If you provide me with analysis perhaps I could deal with my issues and become the person inside me that is trying to get out...


----------



## Shalimar

We are all terrified of you now, Ralphy, whatever is inside you trying to get out, kill it quick, before it spreads!


----------



## Ralphy1

There is a charming, caring, sensitive, inquisitive young lad that just wants to be loved...


----------



## Shalimar

Really, Ralphy, is he someone you know?


----------



## Ralphy1

Perhaps you could regress me to an age before the wicked world corrupted me...


----------



## Shalimar

Sorry, Ralphy, I don't work with the pre-born. Lol.


----------



## Ralphy1

Sometimes a therapist has to get to the womb to analyze the initial relationship with mom, but my issues don't back that far, I think they began when I found out about human reproduction, traumatizing...


----------



## Shalimar

Ralphy, since you were not born through natural means, but accidentally dropped  by a drunk stork,on a rendezvous with  a disguised mother ship, I fail To see what possible impact human reproduction could have on a CREATURE OF THE POD! Just saying. Lol.


----------



## Ralphy1

You could be right, and I was shocked to find out what I might be missing out on...


----------



## Ameriscot

glinda said:


> :coffeelaugh:good morning, everyone.  I have two possible activities today.  I can attend my usual monday yoga class followed by a 20 minute walk.  Last week we had a substitute instructor who i didn't like nearly as much as joyce, our regular instructor.  I've been looking forward to joyce's return.  Or i can go to a performance by my friend, mary's, acting group.  They do a series of little skits.  I'm proud of mary as she's always one of the best actors in the group.  This is followed by a social time with cookies, brownies and other goodies i really don't need, especially since i pigged out too much yesterday.  Both activities are scheduled for the same time so i much choose. . . . Hmmm . . . What do you think?



brownies!!!!


----------



## Glinda

Ralphy1 said:


> I think that you should stay home and do some spring cleaning...




:noway:


----------



## Shalimar

Glinda, perhaps if you paid Ralphy in brownies, he would be your houseboy and spring clean for you. Make him wear a little old-fashioned bellboy outfit, complete with pillbox hat. Charming. Don't you think? Lol.


----------



## Glinda

Ameriscot said:


> brownies!!!!



Yeah, I know.  But I ate a lot of junk yesterday.


----------



## Glinda

Shalimar said:


> Glinda, perhaps if you paid Ralphy in brownies, he would be your houseboy and spring clean for you. Make him wear a little old-fashioned bellboy outfit, complete with pillbox hat. Charming. Don't you think? Lol.



That does it - brownies it is!  Now, Ralphy, just put on these little velvet shorts with the lace ruffle and tie this pink ribbon around your neck.  Isn't that what old-fashioned bellboys wore?


----------



## Shalimar

Ooh, Glinda, in my wildest dreams? Where oh where can we find one (or two) for me? Calling all bellboys!


----------



## Glinda

But could the others hold a candle to Ralphy's bellboy ability?


----------



## Shalimar

Glinda, Ralphy is in a class of his own. Perhaps he could train the others, say in grovelling 101, for starters? I think we should make him wear silk shorts in the summer.


----------



## Glinda

Shalimar said:


> Glinda, Ralphy is in a class of his own. Perhaps he could train the others, say in grovelling 101, for starters? I think we should make him wear silk shorts in the summer.



This is getting better by the minute . . . and all because I chose brownies!


----------



## Shalimar

Glinda, perhaps I am bring down the tone of this forum? Away from high ideals, and corseted morality, into the depths of depravity and fun? Oh, she tries, yes she does!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm all for the depths of depravity, and if we can have fun, too, then let's bake this cake!


----------



## hollydolly

Evening everyone..

It's been a glorious Easter holiday Monday here today..not hot but warm enough to dispense with out coats at last ..

The first day I've managed to go out properly since my back surgery, so we went to a riverside pub for lunch then took a walk along the towpath about 2 miles to the next pub and had desert sitting in the sun, then walked 2 miles back to the car ....gorgeous...I was like a canary escaped from it's cage, I'd been suffering from such cabin fever for days and days...so I feel tired but  regenerated  now..and although the physical pain is bad, I'm singing like a little free birdie.. 


   Here are the pubs 2 miles apart but both situated on the riverbank 


















..and this is part of the 2 mile walk along the towpath between the 2 pubs..


----------



## Ameriscot

Glad you escaped, Holly and had a lovely day! Nice pics.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Lovely. It has turned into a nice day here, too. The threatened rain is holding off until rush hour, but it won't affect me since I won't be in traffic

There wasn't anything much to do while dog sitting today because my dog would rather run around the back yard by himself than play with me, so I decided I wouldn't really _clean_ the house. I dusted then sort of rearranged the dirt After all, I'll be here next week to clean it, right? I can take a clean mess or neat dirt, just not messy and dirty at the same time. Now my dog's peeps will come home to neat dirt.


----------



## Cookie

Great you had a nice outing at last holly, after being cooped up for so long.  Nice pictures of the pubs too. Looks like fun.  We're finally getting some decent weather here, sunny and a bit warmer.  I can see a mist of green starting on the otherwise brown grass outside.


----------



## Kath

Holly - I'm glad you had a super great day to celebrate being uncaged!  Your pictures are wonderful - so like the England I remember and dream about all the time.  Does the stream in the pictures have a name?  I reminds me of a stream side inn I lunched at once in Devon - there were two peacocks there, one was actually a peahen - I took photos of the male fanning out his gorgeous tale so I would keep away from his woman! 

It was actually warm enough here today to just need a sweater when going outdoors and there were some ducks on the pond so that means the good weather may stick around for awhile at least.


----------



## hollydolly

Morning Kath,

I'm pleased the photos remind you of your trips to England..but I had to laugh at ''stream''..it may be a small stream in the USA..lol:rofl1:..bit it's the Grand Union Canal here.. 

_This _is a stream... (in fact this very one I took yesterday, )... behind the first  pub in the picture ..it's an archetypal Babbling brook..only about 15 feet wide..

The Inns and pubs that sit near the water are called Riverside or Canal side pubs...






Wil you ever be able to visit the UK again...sounds like you absolutely loved it here 

BTW in the park close to where I have a home in Spain, Peacocks run free...and they are a sight to behold...no-one disturbs them at all...they are beautiful birds dontchathink?


----------



## Kadee

Afternoon All , Almost 5 pm here Nice photos Holly . ...Cold here today 16c ,nothing really exciting ,have only been out to get a yearly eye test, I have plaque growing under one of my cataract lenses ,have to go to Adelaide to see specialist who did cataracts to have lazer but not till next month. It's Tuesday here almost forgot to bin out kept thinking it was Monday ...


----------



## Ameriscot

Still sniffling, so hanging out at home.  The postman will be bringing me my new coloured pencils and a colouring book for grownups!  

I'll get on my exercise bike for a while.  Better than nothing.


----------



## hollydolly

Morning Kay...the plaque in the cataract lens sounds horrible, does it make your eyesight blurry? Is it easily fixed with the laser treatment?

It's another beautiful Sunny morning, my back is aching, overdone it yesterday obviously, so I'm going to stay home and rest it because I'm back to work tomorrow..


----------



## hollydolly

Morning Annie..enjoy your colouring books they look interesting...not for me tho' not my thing, I'd lose patience very quickly.. hope your cold goes away again soon..


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, Holly.  I've ordered the best selling one as I can see the free mandala pics I printed will get boring.  Article in the Guardian on these yesterday.


----------



## Kadee

hollydolly said:


> Morning Kay...the plaque in the cataract lens sounds horrible, does it make your eyesight blurry? Is it easily fixed with the laser treatment?
> 
> It's another beautiful Sunny morning, my back is aching, overdone it yesterday obviously, so I'm going to stay home and rest it because I'm back to work tomorrow..


Hi holly I have felt my left eye was not as good for looking at things without glasses , I believe it can be corrected with laser, OK , not really looking forward to it have really sensitive eyes, the test I had today involved having several lots of drops (diabetic eye tests ) even tho doctors say I no longer have it still treated as a diabetec and have all sorts of tests once a year .


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 16677.....View attachment 16678



Again today....Did fair yesterday..
View attachment 16677


.


----------



## QuickSilver

I'm planning on staying out of trouble today....  let's see how that works..  lol!


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> I'm planning on staying out of trouble today....  let's see how that works..  lol!



LOL!  Good luck with that!  I'm sure some of us can coax you to misbehave.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oh, darn. I don't have time to misbehave today because I have to work. Fiddlesticks!


----------



## Ralphy1

Give it a try, it doesn't take long to start trouble here...


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> LOL!  Good luck with that!  I'm sure some of us can coax you to misbehave.



y'all are always getting me into trouble...  lol!!


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> y'all are always getting me into trouble...  lol!!



Ralphy is a bad influence on me.  Really.


----------



## Shalimar

I think we women should set up a regular play date, Georgia, you are invited to be a part of our gang. Only requirement, you must be a bad girl! Just get Madame AprilT's permission!


----------



## Shalimar

Ralphy must be punished!


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> Ralphy is a bad influence on me.  Really.



Yes... He started it....  then I show up... everyone else takes a nap.. and I get the heat...


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Yes... He started it....  then I show up... everyone else takes a nap.. and I get the heat...



The unmentioned thread continued after I had gone to bed.  Got up to look and it was closed.


----------



## Ameriscot

Ken, nice big fish!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ditto, Ken. Did you have them for supper last night?


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> The unmentioned thread continued after I had gone to bed.  Got up to look and it was closed.



You really need to get on our schedule...  lol!!


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> Ken, nice big fish!!



Yes.... that's a "fine kettle of fish" is I ever saw one...


----------



## hollydolly

Well I've been out in the glorious sun topping up oil and water in the car, so now I'm off down to the garage shortly  to get the car washed and check tyre pressure , I shouldn't really be doing too much today cuz I'm back to work tomorrow,  but the sun beckons me...


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> You really need to get on our schedule...  lol!!



Okay.  I'll start going to bed at 4 am my time.  Just wait till I'm in Thailand again and it's 12 hours difference from EST!  I'm up in the morning when you all have just finished dinner the night before. 

I do manage to Skype my granddaughters in Michigan at reasonable times.  My SIL in Australia is not so easy.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Shalimar said:


> I think we women should set up a regular play date, Georgia, you are invited to be a part of our gang. Only requirement, you must be a bad girl! Just get Madame AprilT's permission!



Good girls go to heaven; bad girls go everywhere.

It's hard to keep track of all the places I've been

Unmentioned thread? What did I miss?


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, please keep track. We girls want to keep notes.....


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Good girls go to heaven; bad girls go everywhere.
> 
> It's hard to keep track of all the places I've been
> 
> Unmentioned thread? What did I miss?



The christian one.  We were being devils.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oh. Darn.

I have to go to work now. Try to behave. If there's anything that looks like it'll get taken down, somebody please take screen shots before that happens, k?


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, you've reformed? Say it isn't so!


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Annie, you've reformed? Say it isn't so!



Reformed?!  Moi!  Never!


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, you are just awesome!:love_heart:


----------



## QuickSilver

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Oh. Darn.
> 
> I have to go to work now. Try to behave. If there's anything that looks like it'll get taken down, somebody please take screen shots before that happens, k?




I wish I had... but it's hard to think when seeing red


----------



## Shalimar

Thank god, Annie. I was ready to stage an intervention. Had a therapy plan tailored just for you-- lots of booze, spicy food, gorgeous male peelers(who never speak), stuff like that. Oh, and the pool guy who feeds you peeled grapes. Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Thank god, Annie. I was ready to stage an intervention. Had a therapy plan tailored just for you-- lots of booze, spicy food, gorgeous male peelers(who never speak), stuff like that. Oh, and the pool guy who feeds you peeled grapes. Lol.



Hmm.....yea, I think I do need intervention....


----------



## QuickSilver

Shalimar said:


> Thank god, Annie. I was ready to stage an intervention. Had a therapy plan tailored just for you-- lots of booze, spicy food, gorgeous male peelers(who never speak), stuff like that. Oh, and the pool guy who feeds you peeled grapes. Lol.



Forget the grapes...  I just want my feet rubbed.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> I wish I had... but it's hard to think when seeing red



Hmm...that would the one that happened when I was sleeping night before last?


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> Hmm...that would the one that happened when I was sleeping night before last?



It's hard for me to tell when you sleep... this one was last night for me.. so I don't know what you were doing.  Shalimar was napping... lol!!


----------



## Ralphy1

Shalimar probably sleeps with one eye open...


----------



## QuickSilver

Ralphy1 said:


> Shalimar probably sleeps with one eye open...



Oh look... the instigator extraordinaire has arrived... lol!!


----------



## Shalimar

Q.S. my clinic will offer complete 24 hr. massage service.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> It's hard for me to tell when you sleep... this one was last night for me.. so I don't know what you were doing.  Shalimar was napping... lol!!



Okay.  The devilish one is still there, but the one you told me was deleted so I didn't see it.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Forget the grapes...  I just want my feet rubbed.



Ohhhh I love a good foot massage!


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Q.S. my clinic will offer complete 24 hr. massage service.



Okay. I want a one hour massage in the morning, one in the afternoon, and one in the evening.


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, one or two masseurs? Stop drooling!


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Annie, one or two masseurs? Stop drooling!



One is enough I think.  Just as long as it's not a Thai massage.  Those are torture!


----------



## Shalimar

Why are Thai massages torture?


----------



## Ralphy1

You have me developing a foot fetish...


----------



## Shalimar

I have beautiful, delicate feet, Ralphy!


----------



## Ralphy1

Ohhh, could you post a photo, and I prefer black polish...


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Why are Thai massages torture?



I've had 3 and they are too rough.  Usually good on back and feet and neck, but they are far too rough on your legs.  Then they have you sit up and put their knee in your back.  Then twist your arm behind your back.  

Best to just get a foot massage which includes calves but they are not too rough when it's part of a foot massage.


----------



## Shalimar

Ralphy, polished black stiletto heels, I trust? Lol.


----------



## Ralphy1

No, no, no shoes!  I think that I would love just bare feet!


----------



## QuickSilver

Ralphy1 said:


> No, no, no shoes!  I think that I would love just bare feet!



Or at the very least, lots of toe cleavage


----------



## Shalimar

Your wish may come true. Shall I paint my little toenails just for you?


----------



## Ralphy1

Oh, yes...


----------



## Shalimar

Q.S. so bent, HaHaHaHa. I love this place, depravity for all. I fit right in. Lol.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ralphy1 said:


> Oh, yes...



I think there's a pick of my foot somewhere on this site... the one with the Duck's Egg blue pedicure.. lol!!


----------



## Ralphy1

Depravity?  No, just exploring all aspects of life...


----------



## Glinda

I hate to break the mood but I have an announcement.  The weather prediction for San Diego is 90% chance of rain this evening!  This is cause for a California Happy Dance!

epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:


----------



## Shalimar

Ralphy, if you are not depraved, we will not play with you. Lol.


----------



## Shalimar

Awesome, Glinda. What a reprieve!


----------



## Ameriscot

Glinda, we can always send you some of our rain when you need it.  We have more than we need.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> I think there's a pick of my foot somewhere on this site... the one with the Duck's Egg blue pedicure.. lol!!



There's at least one of mine as well.  My big wide ugly feet.  Ralphy won't come near them!


----------



## Pappy

You guys sure do need some rain. They showed pics of lakes that are just trickle of water now. Here's hoping for you CA folks.


----------



## Shalimar

Pappy, love the cartoon, you always make us laugh. Enjoy how you so generously share parts of your life with us as well. You are cool!


----------



## Ralphy1

I could share some parts if you would like...


----------



## QuickSilver

Ralphy1 said:


> I could share some parts if you would like...




Spare us Ralphy


----------



## Ralphy1

Once again I have to mention that some have no appreciation of the finer things...


----------



## Shalimar

Ralphy, without pics, how can we make a judgement?


----------



## Glinda

Pappy said:


> You guys sure do need some rain. They showed pics of lakes that are just trickle of water now. Here's hoping for you CA folks.



Hey, whatever works!  Thanks, Pappy


----------



## Ralphy1

All my pics are sold out, but new ones will become avaiable when the weather warms...


----------



## Shalimar

Waiting in wide eyed anticipation....


----------



## Ralphy1

Good, but try to avoid fainting...


----------



## Shalimar

Why, Ralphy? Won't you catch me? I am only small.


----------



## Ameriscot

Ralphy1 said:


> I could share some parts if you would like...



:hit:


----------



## QuickSilver

Pete my doggie is almost totally lame in his left back leg.  However, he doesn't seem to be in pain and  gets around really well and is even able to hop up on the sofa or the bed..   anyway, he is on the way to his neurologist as we speak.  I want more blood work and another xray...  What the hell is going on with this dog?


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Pete my doggie is almost totally lame in his left back leg.  However, he doesn't seem to be in pain and  gets around really well and is even able to hop up on the sofa or the bed..   anyway, he is on the way to his neurologist as we speak.  I want more blood work and another xray...  What the hell is going on with this dog?



Well, he's not in pain and that's the most important thing.  Hope the doc can figure out what's wrong and what to do.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> Well, he's not in pain and that's the most important thing.  Hope the doc can figure out what's wrong and what to do.



For now.. we just got him over an excruciating flare of whatever it is by increasing his Steroid dosage and adding gabapentin.  We have been dealing with this for 6 months now.. and have spent over $4,000 on and MRI.. and CT scan, a Lumbar puncture... and nothing definitive showed up.. crazy.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> For now.. we just got him over an excruciating flare of whatever it is by increasing his Steroid dosage and adding gabapentin.  We have been dealing with this for 6 months now.. and have spent over $4,000 on and MRI.. and CT scan, a Lumbar puncture... and nothing definitive showed up.. crazy.



Yikes!  You'd think all that would show _something_!


----------



## QuickSilver

Well... at first they thought is was Polyarthritis..  Then he had a relapse that was almost instantly cured with increasing his steroids.  NOW it's either Immune mediated Poly neuropathy or a Nerve sheath tumor.. which is cancer.. Nothing showed up then, but perhaps now that his is almost totally lame in that leg perhaps it will.   I just want to know so I know what to do..   Keep treating him.. only for him to end up in intractable pain and die of cancer... or perhaps they can remove it.. OR should we expect his prognosis to be How LONG?   and when do we make the decision to put him down..?  OR we could start him on Chemo... which I don't want to do.  I did that to one dog and the chemo almost killed her before her disease did...  What a thing....


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Well... at first they thought is was Polyarthritis..  Then he had a relapse that was almost instantly cured with increasing his steroids.  NOW it's either Immune mediated Poly neuropathy or a Nerve sheath tumor.. which is cancer.. Nothing showed up then, but perhaps now that his is almost totally lame in that leg perhaps it will.   I just want to know so I know what to do..   Keep treating him.. only for him to end up in intractable pain and die of cancer... or perhaps they can remove it.. OR should we expect his prognosis to be How LONG?   and when do we make the decision to put him down..?  OR we could start him on Chemo... which I don't want to do.  I did that to one dog and the chemo almost killed her before her disease did...  What a thing....



Tough decisions.  I'd avoid chemo I think.


----------



## QuickSilver

Well.... vet visit over... and WHOOOOOOOOSH    off we go in another direction.   NOW Pete has a torn ACL and is being started on some other med.. because the surgery would be $3000....    Peter.... heal thyself..   geez...


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ameriscot said:


> Ken, nice big fish!!





GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ditto, Ken. Did you have them for supper last night?





QuickSilver said:


> Yes.... that's a "fine kettle of fish" is I ever saw one...



Thanks..Working on filling the freezer for the next year supply..


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all..it's 5.55am, I've been up for almost an hour, and I'm just getting ready for my first day back to work after almost 3 weeks off...I;ve never been off sick before, so 3 weeks seems like a long time to have been away. Don't know how my back is going to hold up so I may have to come home early, but hopefully not and things will be ok.. Can't say I'm enamoured about having to get up in the pitch dark again.....however I'll be happy to see everyone again even if they do bring me stress 50 % of the time , the Cabin fever has been excruciating , .. :gettowork:


----------



## Shalimar

Congrats. On your first day back, Holly. Hope your back holds out.:love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, hope all goes well on your first day back and your back holds out.

I'm still stuffy and not feeling energetic so no gym. We're invited to a BBQ tonight at our friends down the road. Close enough to walk so I'll have wine and DH beer. Need to keep calories in mind.


----------



## Pappy

Well let's see. Off to BJs to get gas. Then up the street to pick up prescriptions, then across the street to get groceries at Aldis. Then back down the same street to get lottery tickets and then home. At least today, everything we need to do is right on Palm Bay Road.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I don't HAVE to go anywhere today. Yippee! A beautiful spring day off. Well, beautiful except for the !#%^&*! pollen. Maybe I'll run my car through the car wash. Right now it looks yellow. 

It might happen that my daughter and I will have lunch together. We were going to meet a former neighbor for lunch, but she had to reschedule until next week. It might also happen that g'daughter AND g'son will come along. She's going to be 15 on Sunday. He's going to be 17 in July, so if they come along, we'll have to be careful to go somewhere that they probably won't be seen by anybody they know...they are loath to take a chance on being seen in public with old folks and/or parental units



ETA: by now Hollydolly is halfway through her first day back at work. I hope we're all thinking good and positive thoughts for her!


----------



## Ameriscot

Enjoy your day, Georgia!

It's sunny here with temps about 12C/low 50's.


----------



## QuickSilver

Another damp and rainy day....  when will the sun come out?


----------



## Pam

Will be setting off for my youngest granddaughter's birthday party in a minute. I will enjoy the walk to her house as it's a beautiful, sunny day and that's also good for the kids as they'll be able to play outside in the garden before having the party games and I believe there's a lady bringing some spiders and other creepy crawlies to show them all... that's when I'll disappear! nthego:


----------



## Shalimar

Have fun, Pam! Now I want to bake a fairy cake, maybe a Dundee cake. I spent five years with a wonderful Englishman in my twenties, who taught me to cook 'properly'. Toad in the hole coming up!


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Have fun, Pam! Now I want to bake a fairy cake, maybe a Dundee cake. I spent five years with a wonderful Englishman in my twenties, who taught me to cook 'properly'. Toad in the hole coming up!



Love fairy cakes!  I called them cupcakes when I was first here but was soon corrected.


----------



## Pappy

Fairy cake? Must Google this one. Too many things come to mind. :sentimental:


----------



## Shalimar

Fairy cakes are a light cupcake, usually sponge, not butter, often served at children's birthday parties. Dundee cake is a fruitcake. I love fruitcake.


----------



## Kath

Holly - Thanks for wising me up on what a stream is vs. a canal.   Also, thanks for using one of my favorite descriptive words, ARCHETYPAL.  I have a long list of words that I think are unique or pretty or profound etc.  I've been a wordaholic forever!

I am a huge Anglophile and want to revisit as soon as possible because there are many things I have yet to see because there wasn't enough time to see it all before.  In London, I loved the V & A Museum and the British Museum so much that I'd have spent the night there if it had been permissible.  I have an appt. to get my new passport (old one expired last year) so that clears the way for visiting UK.

I am just nuts about peacocks because there is no other bird like them that I know of.  I didn't know there were peacocks in Spain but how fun for those folks in Spain!  I haven't been to Spain yet but have been to Portugal which was really lovely and had the best seafood I've ever had!  Up until then, the only tuna I'd ever eaten came out of a can (tin) but when in Portugal the tuna was super fresh, just off the boat and a totally fantastic taste experience!  I'll bet you get some wonderful meals when you're in Spain! 

How are you doing?  Has your pain level gone down at least part of the way to the goal (pain-free)?  Since my shoulder has gotten so painful, I often think about you over there having all that back pain!


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath, I love the British Museum and V & A, and lots of others.  When do you plan to come back?  I also recommend the Museum of London.  It shows the entire history of London. 

We saw a peacock on our honeymoon in Scotland.


----------



## Cookie

Shalimar, glad to see your a fellow fruitcake lover. So hard to find  decent fruitcake anymore, without making it myself, which I've never  done. I like to have it with cheddar cheese and wine.

Hope everyone is fine today.  Wishing Holly a very good day back at work.

Slept  in very very late for some reason (achy jaw after dental work) and just having my 'morning' coffee.   Rainy, windy and cold outside so not going for a walk in the park.  Catch up on laundry and such... sigh.


----------



## Shalimar

Cookie, absolutely love fruitcake, especially the black stuff, full of brandy, and topped with homemade marzipan, and royal icing. When my aunt was alive, she imported ratafia extract from England to put in the marzipan. I don't know if one can buy it here.


----------



## Cookie

I love marzipan too. Ratafia extract, I'm gonna look for some.  Thanks. I love that dark dark kind too.  I remember an after skiing party I went to in Van. where there was tons of excellent fruitcake and cheddar cheese and of course red wine.


----------



## Shalimar

Cookie, it is time for the Canucks to indulge in a virtual wine and cheese and fruitcake party!


----------



## Glinda

I used to order this fruitcake and I have visited the monastery in Oregon.  I'm not a big fruitcake fan but this is delish.

http://www.monasterygreetings.com/product/450/Christmas-Fruitcakes


----------



## Ameriscot

Woohoo!!!  Just booked our tickets to Thailand for the winter!  :happy:


----------



## Cookie

Glinda that place sounds great, and the fruitcakes look delicious. I wonder if they ship to Canada.  If not I'll ask my sister to try to find it when they go stateside. There's a Trappist monastery in Quebec I used to visit called Oka which makes the cheese. Maybe they do other foods now too. Thanks for that.  

Happy days ahead for you AS. Congrats you are a lucky ducky!


----------



## Jackie22

Glinda said:


> I used to order this fruitcake and I have visited the monastery in Oregon.  I'm not a big fruitcake fan but this is delish.
> 
> http://www.monasterygreetings.com/product/450/Christmas-Fruitcakes



These look really good, Glinda, yes thanks for posting, have you tried the rum cake?

Today, I have moved all my plants from the garage to the back patio, I'll have to protect them from the wind a few weeks, then they will be ready to soak up the sunshine for another summer.

Good for you Annie on another trip planned.


----------



## hollydolly

Good evening everyone...13 hours after I posted this morning...thank you Shali. Georgia, Kath , Annie, Cookie and everyone for your good wishes for me today, they must have been what got me through but I hate to whine, and I knowww you must all be fed up with it already but, my Bluddy Back is killllling me!!!!!...Only got through on a wing , a prayer and a ton of PK's,,and jeeez you should have seen the work waiting for me when I got there, I nearly turned around and went back home, seems they left all the difficult stuff for me to sort out rather than deal with it while I was away.. so it's been a long hard, painful day..........but eeeenuff of the whining it's done, and I get the star prize and have to go back and do it all again tomorrow.. *Yikes** :holymoly:


Kath , thanks for thinking of me chikadee, I'm so sorry your shoulder pain is worse, it must really be getting you down poor you..((have a gentle hug))

 Yessss loads of peacocks in the Public Parks in Spain, and they run free , not gated in or anything and but they rarely go out of the gates onto the busy roads which is amazing really, ... I have loads of pictures somewhere of them that I've taken over the years, I'll look them out and post one or 2 when I'm off at the weekend and have more time..
You're so right about the fresh fish, we get fresh Tuna , fresh swordfish, and lots of others straight from the boats..and they cost a fraction of what we'd have to pay here, and soo delicious nothing like the canned stuff whatsoever. Same with the fruit and veg, straight from the market ...HUGE strawberries, grapes and pears bigger than grapefruits....Everyone  outside the cities shop at the market on a daily basis for their fruit and veg, as I did when I lived there permanently  for many years. ...and every time I go back on holiday I just do exactly that . and look forward to going around the market with  the aromas of  fresh baked breads,  dozens of fruit and cheese  and olives and almonds  stalls  and wonderful enormous pans of Paella cooking, and not to forget the wine tasting Bodega's on every market ( not that I drink alcohol) but my o/h does and to get served straight from a Keg  is just something much more special than buying a bottle of wine from a supermarket shelf! 
 BTW...I don't actually live in London city I live 20 miles outside the city centre, in the countryside, it take about 20  minutes to drive into North London which is about 15 miles away...and about 3 days to drive the rest into the city centre because of the horrendous city traffic so I usually just go in by train which takes about 1/2 an hour ...

I hope everyone had a good time who were going out with family and friends today..I'm not keen BBQ's Annie but I hope you have a lovely time 

Shali...yes, good old fashioned Toad-in-the-hole, with plenty of gravy yuummyyy.. I think half of us in the UK were raised on it..  the secret is to make sure the batter is well beaten to incorporate plenty of air  and then poured into a piping hot baking pan and baked at a really high temperature , and it will rise as high as a soufflé and be just as light..no soggy thick Yorkshire pudding batter that comes out the texture of a sponge cake ..yuk!! .. 

Cookie I hope the jaw ache is becoming more bearable it's surprising just how much aching it causes after a tooth is removed much less the trauma you went through..let's hope it starts to get better very soon ((gentle hug to you too))


----------



## AprilT

Just back from physical therapy, I have the same man from previous times and how I forgot what a hunk of man he was, thinking I should book more days a week than what I chose.  He had the nerve to ask if I missed him, I just rolled my eyes, wouldn't give him the satisfaction.  LOL.  He's so funny, I forgot how really terrific the staff are there, I have actually missed several of them especially the ones that would stop by to talk with me about TWD.    Anyway, we tried a little traction today, will build up to a higher number as we go along, wasn't the best start with the exercise, but, as was said to me, we have to take it slower, due to how the situation stands at this time with my pain threshold.  At least it's way better than last week.

Happy Wed everyone.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Holly, glad you made it through the day and sorry that those slugs couldn't even bother to get the work done. Kath and AprilT, hope you both get better and better. It's no fun to hurt

Ameriscot, you just got back and already you're getting ready to make lists and pack to go again? LOL When I've been gone, which is rare these days, all I want to do is get home and stay there. A good for instance is my dog sitting gig this week. Tonight's my last night. I've already got my clock set for 5 am so I can get up, feed and walk the dog, get my stuff and get home so that I can have a decent cup of coffee and still get to work on time. Decent cup of coffee? My clients have a Keurig. I've never been, am not now and never will be a fan. Ugh! Oh...and when my daughter and I got back from lunch, I promptly set up my own coffee pot to turn on at 7 so that my coffee will be ready and waiting for me.

It will be heaven to sleep in my own bed, even if only for one night. Dog sitting for a different client Friday/Saturday nights. After that? Unless I _need_ the extra money, I believe that I'm going to decline any dog sitting for a while!


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, no not packed, but the lists are already made - just a bit of editing from last trip.  Bought our airline tickets. We go in December.  In the meantime got a summer trip to the US.


----------



## jujube

Still pretty jetlagged and had to babysit the toddler today.  Not my finest moment.  We watched "Frozen" twice.


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all...5.15am...another day another dollar.

April do you find the traction works for you, it never did work for me  nor did the hospital PT. I had to pay privately a lot of money  for a sports PT, and she was the only one that helped relieve the pain when everything seized completely after years of useless Hospital PT's.... but fingers crossed you get some respite with the Transaction, it just was no good for Moi..I have a feeling your PT's might be a lot better than ours..


----------



## Pam

Shalimar said:


> Have fun, Pam! Now I want to bake a fairy cake, maybe a Dundee cake. I spent five years with a wonderful Englishman in my twenties, who taught me to cook 'properly'. Toad in the hole coming up!



It was good fun... kids all enjoyed the 'Little Beasties' which started off with lovely bunnies, baby tortoises, a cute hedgehog before getting down to a frog, snake etc. and finally... what the kids had all been waiting for.... the tarantula ... which is when I did a disappearing act.


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, hope your back does better today at work.  

Had a nice BBQ last night although it was too chilly to sit outside and eat.  Too much red wine.  Why did I drink the red instead of rose'??  Had heartburn.  Still stuffy head today but I'll get some things done - laundry, a workout at home, more colouring, reading.

Already emailed the manager of the community in Thailand where we stay to give her airport pickup time!  Only things left to do are get a visitor visa and make two bookings at the Dubai airport hotel.


----------



## Ralphy1

Breathing...


----------



## Ameriscot

That's it?  Nothing else?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

After all Tuesday's excitement, we're fortunate to still have Ralphy among us

Getting ready to gather my stuff and run home to drop it off before going to work. It's going to be hot and sunny again today before the rain starts tonight.


----------



## Ralphy1

OK, sipping a chilled martini later if I am still breathing...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

You'll be fine, Ralphy. 

I'm home! My stuff has already been put away, and I've had a cup of good coffee. Next up is breakfast before heading off to work.

Hollydolly...how are you doing today? Is your job one where you have to be on your feet all day? I hope not!


----------



## QuickSilver

Three day weekend coming and soooooo looking forward to it.  We are headed out of town.


----------



## Shalimar

Going to a  wake today to pay my respects. Wish it didn't coincide with an abscessed tooth and heavy antibiotics. I resemble a small red chipmunk with big glazed eyes. Thank goodness for sunglasses. I have said goodbye to so many friends this year, I am becoming emotionally bankrupt. Difficult to be positive.


----------



## Glinda

Ameriscot said:


> Georgia, no not packed, but the lists are already made - just a bit of editing from last trip.  Bought our airline tickets. We go in December.  In the meantime got a summer trip to the US.



Annie, this is probably a stupid question but you'll still be able to post while in Thailand, right?  Hope so!


----------



## Glinda

Shalimar said:


> Going to a  wake today to pay my respects. Wish it didn't coincide with an abscessed tooth and heavy antibiotics. I resemble a small red chipmunk with big glazed eyes. Thank goodness for sunglasses. I have said goodbye to so many friends this year, I am becoming emotionally bankrupt. Difficult to be positive.



Aw, Shalimar, I'm sorry you're having to go through this.  Sounds like you should schedule a nice pampering day for yourself - facial, pedicure, massage, etc.  Whatever works for you.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks, Glinda. Feels better to just complain. Once I feel better, I am going to schedule a full body massage, and have some highlights put in my long hair. Spend a day in bed writing poetry, with the phone turned off. Good stuff. Oh, and fudge!


----------



## Cookie

Shalimar, hope you survive the day OK, sounds emotionally and physically hard. Take care of yourself. Hard to believe sometimes, but things will get better.


----------



## Shalimar

Thank you so much, Cookie. I know things will improve. I think I am just burned out, perhaps a break from counseling is indicated. If my perspective is negative, it impacts my objectivity, not good for either the people I support, or myself.


----------



## AprilT

hollydolly said:


> Morning all...5.15am...another day another dollar.
> 
> April do you find the traction works for you, it never did work for me  nor did the hospital PT. I had to pay privately a lot of money  for a sports PT, and she was the only one that helped relieve the pain when everything seized completely after years of useless Hospital PT's.... but fingers crossed you get some respite with the Transaction, it just was no good for Moi..I have a feeling your PT's might be a lot better than ours..



Sometimes, I get a temporary reprieve from the pain, but, nothing that has been lasting relief.  I'm not using the hospital PT clinic source, they are useless for me and I've had really bad experiences with them, they tend to get annoyed unless you respond as they see fit and will scold if you don't progress according to their scheme of things.  The place I am going to now, actually listens to me and will design exercises accordingly make appropriate changes if something doesn't seem to be working or seems to be making things worse.  

My pt guy said the traction may or may not work, this is my first time with it, but, we are exploring options as he understands, my situation is a bit more complicated, I could now have problems brought on by previous medical procedures performed.  Why has all my pain localized to just one side for instance.  I'm no longer able to sleep in a bed, I've had to sleep in a recliner for a year or so now.  He's been explaining some things to me that even the doctors don't seem to take time to discuss and it is much appreciated, so, when I received my script and they suggested the other place, though it has so much more in the way of a much larger facility and a pool and jacuzzi plus  complete gym and all, I prefer this smaller facility with these guys who really seem to know their stuff.  The other place has had a lot of turnaround in their staff the 4+ years I've known them to be in business.

my Pt guy mentioned Sciatica, I'm also looking into a different doctor, the one I have now is a replacement guy and we really aren't getting on as I did with my other doctors, this new doc seems to have a god complex and appears to not like to be questioned,  I put the hold on wanting to have a series of repeat round of the same procedures I had gone through that were unsuccessful just a couple of years ago, plus he had already put me through the facet injections late last year which, that whole deal was a fiasco leaving me with that big arm bruise.  I said no to his newest rounds of procedures and he became angered and now refused to fill out a form I had asked him to I needed to submit for services I had been using for the past three years, he's been making my life a living nightmare.  He's willing to shoot me up with all kinds of drugs, prescribe pain meds even the hard kind of which I refused, but he decided to say, I don't have a need for this service that would help me with carrying my loads of groceries and picking me up from doctors under certain circumstances and the like.  I use this service twice a month tree times at most, and now can no longer use them and it's one of the reasons, I keep re injuring my back and shoulder from trying to carry my groceries. I called his office to try to get an explanation and he refused to discuss it.  I've never ever had a doctor do this in the past; it was a doctor's office in another city who first recommended I look into this service due to my back and other issues.  I try to take the regular bus for most trips, but for some special trips, I pay the extra fee and use the paratransit bus which for the last month, I haven't been able to use because of what he wrote.  I called the person that runs the program and discussed the matter and was told to resubmit the form filled out by one of my other doctors, they were as befuddled as I.  My primary just refilled the form out, so, we will see what happens in a few days.  Honestly, if I don't get the service reinstated, I'm not sure i'll be able to stay in the area and that, I'm dreading as this might mean, I'll have to move in with my daughter.  I know I could probably burden someone from the area to give me a ride once or twice a month, but, that's just it, I would feel like a burden.  The paratransit person, carries your groceries to the van and to your apt if need be, I do have a little carrier, but, that requires lifting and pulling still at some point when using the regular bus. I guess at the moment, I'm sort of feeling a bit upset on the matter, but, am just trying to deal with it as best I can.  This too shall pass, I know and whatever the outcome, I'll come out of it ok.


----------



## Shalimar

Oh, AprilT, I am so sorry, what a jerk that doctor is! Hopefully another signature will suffice. How rude of you to want to control your own life. I know you do not wish to be a burden, as you call it, but you have the same right to a decent quality of life as anyone else. I think you are amazingly brave and positive, considering. Keeping you in my thoughts. Hugs. Lee, the temporary chipmunk. Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot

Glinda said:


> Annie, this is probably a stupid question but you'll still be able to post while in Thailand, right?  Hope so!



Of course.    I did it the two months we were there this winter.  Not going until December (I prefer a warm winter!).  Got another trip before then - family.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Going to a  wake today to pay my respects. Wish it didn't coincide with an abscessed tooth and heavy antibiotics. I resemble a small red chipmunk with big glazed eyes. Thank goodness for sunglasses. I have said goodbye to so many friends this year, I am becoming emotionally bankrupt. Difficult to be positive.



So sorry.  You are having a helluva day.  Hugs.


----------



## Ameriscot

April, sorry you are going through such hell!  I hope you get relief from all the pain. Good you can stay positive.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Shalimar, all your pampering sounds good, but...you forgot the wine. Fudge. And wine.

Where's Hollydolly? I hope she isn't wiped out by the pain. Heck, maybe she's still at work catching up on all the stuff they saved for her.

I worked in the garden when I got home from work, and I'm bushed. It was hot out there! 87 yesterday, 87 again today. Dang! Too hot all at once...I need to ease into the heat. We're supposed to have thunderstorms tomorrow and a nice, mild 75 or so. Fine.

After work tomorrow, it's off again to dog sit for another client's dog. He's a sweet old thing, but I wish I hadn't said I'd do it Since Monday would also be the client's regular cleaning day, I'll clean while I'm there over the weekend instead.

Yanno, I really, really want to cut back on working so much, but I like all my clients! How do I decided who to cut and who to keep? I'd miss the clients, and I'd miss their dogs


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> April, sorry you are going through such hell!  I hope you get relief from all the pain. Good you can stay positive.



Thank you so much, your words are much appreciated.


----------



## Kath

April - I know how torn up you must feel with the pain.  It's unbelievable how much of a negative impact ongoing pain can have both on the body and on the emotions.  When someone hurts like crazy, it becomes nearly impossible to focus on anything else.  Like Ameriscot said, your positive attitude will be such a big help in terms of your health.

Earlier today, I went to the Imaging Center to get my sore shoulder X-rayed and the waiting room was packed full of patients.  So I started talking to an interesting women sitting next to me.  After we'd been talking for awhile, other folks chimed in and pretty soon the place was like a party only without the drinks!  Then later I went to the grocery store and ran into a whale of a downpour!  Tomorrow, we're due to get a possible tornado and bunches of hail - yay.


----------



## AprilT

Kath said:


> April - I know how torn up you must feel with the pain.  It's unbelievable how much of a negative impact ongoing pain can have both on the body and on the emotions.  When someone hurts like crazy, it becomes nearly impossible to focus on anything else.  Like Ameriscot said, your positive attitude will be such a big help in terms of your health.
> 
> Earlier today, I went to the Imaging Center to get my sore shoulder X-rayed and the waiting room was packed full of patients.  So I started talking to an interesting women sitting next to me.  After we'd been talking for awhile, other folks chimed in and pretty soon the place was like a party only without the drinks!  Then later I went to the grocery store and ran into a whale of a downpour!  Tomorrow, we're due to get a possible tornado and bunches of hail - yay.



Thanks Kath, I do my best to keep a positive outlook, not to say I don't have a moment here and there or shed a tear when the stress of it all gets overwhelming, I'm human, not a machine, but, I take my moment and move on.  Not to say, I'm not still feeling the pain or the annoyance of what set me off, but, I don't make it the focus of the rest of my day, what's the point in that.  This doesn't always work everyday, but for me, that's how it is most days, get pissed if you must and get over it and on with it.  Of course the pain is a constant reminder of just how human I am though it has changed and hindered my life quite a bit.  So far doing everything I could to try and change that, hasn't really done much to help, but, I haven't completely stopped trying, though there have been times I've wanted to.  It took years for it to get this bad, so I feel I was lucky for all the fun times I had till this point.  

Anyway, I promised someone, I would open up and share a little more of what ails me and not just the fun stuff, so there it goes.  I tried this before and I didn't care for the results, but giving it another shot. It won't happen too often, because I don't spend a lot of time wallowing in negative thoughts, there are enough other people who will bring that to you without doing it on own my own if they see you having too much fun for their taste whether the believe it to be real or not in their minds.


----------



## AprilT

BTW, Kath, what's up with your shoulder, when will your results be in?  I so hope all turns out well for you.


----------



## Georgia Lady

Tomorrow, Friday, I have to pack and get ready to go to my Daughter's 25th Wedding Anniversary.  I will leave out Saturday morning since it starts at 4:00PM.


----------



## Kadee

AprilT said:


> Thanks Kath, I do my best to keep a positive outlook, not to say I don't have a moment here and there or shed a tear when the stress of it all gets overwhelming, I'm human, not a machine, but, I take my moment and move on.  Not to say, I'm not still feeling the pain or the annoyance of what set me off, but, I don't make it the focus of the rest of my day, what's the point in that.  This doesn't always work everyday, but for me, that's how it is most days, get pissed if you must and get over it and on with it.  Of course the pain is a constant reminder of just how human I am though it has changed and hindered my life quite a bit.  So far doing everything I could to try and change that, hasn't really done much to help, but, I haven't completely stopped trying, though there have been times I've wanted to.  It took years for it to get this bad, so I feel I was lucky for all the fun times I had till this point.
> 
> Anyway, I promised someone, I would open up and share a little more of what ails me and not just the fun stuff, so there it goes.  I tried this before and I didn't care for the results, but giving it another shot. It won't happen too often, because I don't spend a lot of time wallowing in negative thoughts, there are enough other people who will bring that to you without doing it on own my own if they see you having too much fun for their taste whether the believe it to be real or not in their minds.


April I can understand to a certain extent my hubby had all his lower back fused in 1997 He has had times where he's had resort to sleeping on very thin foam mattress placed on a tiled floor, it was the only way he got any rest despite taking a fairly strong pain tablet, which he tries to ovoid taking due to being addictive. 
However while we were in Queensland last winter. ( Daytime temptures in Queesland during winter is in low 20's Compaired S.A temptures 10- 12 c daytime temps)  
anyway, while in Qld my sore hip was playing up, and I made an appointment to see a Chinese natural health doctor,who did a little massage and acupuncture  on my hip and put strong medicated smelling patch on after. Hubby decided to have a session with him as he was reasonably priced and had the same treatment and was given extra medicated patches to apply he could not believe the relief he obtained from just two treatments, he has hardly taken any pain killers since returning from Qld and that was late August 2014 
Another lady who lives in this area, who also escapes to Qld in the winter swears by the same doctor for fixing her shoulder problems.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, kids. It's already too warm here...7 am and it's 70. That's not an April temp at all; it's a June temp. And besides being too warm? I "underslept" again.

Back later. I gotta get myself to work.


ETA: Still no Holly? This old gramma is a bit worried...


----------



## Ameriscot

How is everybody's backs and shoulders today?  Where's Holly?

It's a lovely day here. Sunny and currently 57F/14C at just after noon.  Went grocery shopping this morning (no gym) and actually saw people in shorts.  Many smiles as well.  

Doing some muscle workouts this afternoon.  Feel like a lazy cow having so many days with little or no workout.  Cold nearly gone.


----------



## QuickSilver

Going out to the country in a few hours.... not even bringing my lap top... see you all on Sunday evening...  Try to carry on..  lol!!  JK


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Going out to the country in a few hours.... not even bringing my lap top... see you all on Sunday evening...  Try to carry on..  lol!!  JK



Have a nice trip!


----------



## Ralphy1

Hope I didn't drive you out...:love_heart:


----------



## QuickSilver

Ralphy1 said:


> Hope I didn't drive you out...:love_heart:



Not at all.... just need some R&R


----------



## Ralphy1

Enjoy!  I am heading to my deck as it will be sunny and in the 60s...


----------



## Shalimar

Good morning. Thanks Georgia, and Annie for the kind words yesterday. Things were challenging, but I got through it, wakes do not always bring out the best in some people. Today I am going to devote to self-indulgence!


----------



## Ralphy1

And what will you be indulging in?


----------



## Shalimar

Shalimar's Friday indulgences: 1. Finish the homemade strawberry ice cream that whispers to me seductively from the freezer. 2. Pamper myself with a bubble bath with Scented French bath Oil.  3. Dig out my recordings of Edith Piaf, and sing along with Je Regret Rien, etc. 4. Drink Glenfiddich until my face does not hurt anymore, or I cease to care.lol. 5. Haul out my mother's best crisp white sheets and pillowcases,change my bed. 6. Unwrap my most expensive black silk totally decadent nightgown to wear. 6. Paint my nails fire'-engine red, add a smidgen of perfume, and retire to bed to watch movies. Further updates when I am healthy, and can fully indulge my inner Bardot!


----------



## Ralphy1

I remember seeing Bridget in a drive-in back in the day--what a treat!


----------



## Glinda

Shalimar said:


> Shalimar's Friday indulgences: 1. Finish the homemade strawberry ice cream that whispers to me seductively from the freezer. 2. Pamper myself with a bubble bath with Scented French bath Oil.  3. Dig out my recordings of Edith Piaf, and sing along with Je Regret Rien, etc. 4. Drink Glenfiddich until my face does not hurt anymore, or I cease to care.lol. 5. Haul out my mother's best crisp white sheets and pillowcases,change my bed. 6. Unwrap my most expensive black silk totally decadent nightgown to wear. 6. Paint my nails fire'-engine red, add a smidgen of perfume, and retire to bed to watch movies. Further updates when I am healthy, and can fully indulge my inner Bardot!



Yay, Shalimar!  Go for it!  Just one note of caution - make sure nail polish is totally dry before you go to bed - you don't want those pesky sheet marks to mar your glamorous red nails! 
 :yougogirl:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Shalimar...what about the fudge? And the wine?


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, fudge and wine waiting here just for you!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Drat. I'm dog sitting until Sunday evening


----------



## Ameriscot

On the ferry now headed to the train station to go to Glasgow.  Visiting DHs uncle in the care home - dementia. 

Also picking up a birthday gift for his grandson who is 3 next week


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all..

Absolutely pouring down here after a week of glorious sunshine. Well it would wouldn't it, on my day off. 

Are you spending the w/e in Glasgow Annie?..hope the weather is decent.


----------



## ronaldj

feeling blessed and kicking around this morning then Hardware-man comes out tonight and tomorrow.......ya still working two days a week....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Holly, remember that April showers bring May flowers. Too bad it can't rain just on the days that you work. I will speak to Mother Nature on your behalf. Our storms from last night are over and the sky is blue. Yay. It's not going to be as warm today as it has been but still 75. It'll seem "cold" after last week.

Going down to visit with my son this morning and taking him to look at a couple of apartments. He's pretty well set on a duplex in a really desirable location but wants to see these two just in case.

When I get back, I'll finish cleaning this house so that I can sit on my dead center this evening and tomorrow before I go home again.

Ronaldj...does Hardware man get to wear a cape? And can he leap tall buildings in a single bound?


----------



## ronaldj

more of an apron and running up and down aisles....but what you said is in my mind as I do it


----------



## oldman

Flying today. Leaving Harrisburg, PA about noon and taking the boss and two of his cronies to New York City. Then bringing the jet home until Wednesday or Thursday when we have to go back up to pick them up to bring home. I will have the controls for both ways today. My co-pilot is having a problem with his allergies. I reminded him not to take anything, like Benadryl after 8:00 p.m. last evening. I want him alert.


----------



## Pappy

Safe journey, oldman. 

Not it much going on today. Might watch the Masters although golf isn't my favorite sport.


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, just a day trip to Glasgow.  Mainly here to visit uncle.  Forecast said showers but it's sunny.


----------



## jujube

Plotting revenge on the across-the-street yahoos who had a party last night that hit its peak at 2:00 a.m. (that's when we woke up).  Someone was twirling a flaming baton and I think a trampoline was involved.  It was still going strong at 5:30 a.m., when I got up.  The party wasn't _that_ loud but people kept parking right outside our bedroom window and having loud conversations, slamming trunks and doors, etc.  There was a guy sleeping(?) on the sidewalk in front of their house this morning.  I debated throwing a bucket of water on him to make sure he was alive but I really didn't care enough to make the effort.


----------



## Glinda

Holly, is you back improving?  Hope so.    Please send us your rain.  We'll gladly accept it any day of the week, even Saturday.  Looks like another dry, sunny day in San Diego.  I'm going to S.O.'s place for the weekend.  We'll probably do some hiking in a state park near his condo, then dinner with some friends this evening.  Maybe a movie.  I'd like to see the new Helen Mirren movie, Woman In Gold.  Has anyone seen it?


----------



## Josiah

Glinda said:


> Holly, is you back improving?  Hope so.    Please send us your rain.  We'll gladly accept it any day of the week, even Saturday.  Looks like another dry, sunny day in San Diego.  I'm going to S.O.'s place for the weekend.  We'll probably do some hiking in a state park near his condo, then dinner with some friends this evening.  Maybe a movie.  I'd like to see the new Helen Mirren movie, Woman In Gold.  Has anyone seen it?



Sounds like a wonderful weekend, enjoy yourself.


----------



## Shalimar

Have a lovely time, Glinda, talk to you soon!


----------



## Glinda

Thanks, Joshiah and Shalimar.  Same to you!


----------



## Kath

Sounds like most of you guys are having a pretty good day so far - which is excellent!  After many rainy days, it's really very nice and relatively warm today.  Went for a long walk with the dog along with several other dog owners.  We walked far - up to a plot of land which is going to be made into a dog park starting this summer.  It's going to be a huge fun deal for the doggies.  Later today I'm going to watch a movie, maybe Interstellar - hope it's good!


----------



## Cookie

Having a late start. Cold, blustery and overcast. Do I want to go out? Maybe after another cup of coffee I'll be inspired to face the world.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

My, my, my...slept the sleep of the innocent. Again. Maybe I've atoned for the "sins" in my past life because this makes two nights in a row.

Today I just have to finish up cleaning my dog's house, spend some time playing with him and do nothing much else before going home around 2 or 3. It's granddaughter's birthday, and I'm hoping (really hoping!) that we're not going out for her birthday dinner. The family goes out to eat so often that it's just not a treat at all, not to mention that it's hard to resist ordering something really unhealthy. Oh, well. I'll go if I must and then just decline the next dozen times!

Holly, how's your back? And when do you have to work again?

Cookie, I hope you get a "spring" day today instead of yesterday's cold and blustery.


----------



## hollydolly

Glinda said:


> Holly, is you back improving?  Hope so.    Please send us your rain.  We'll gladly accept it any day of the week, even Saturday.  Looks like another dry, sunny day in San Diego.  I'm going to S.O.'s place for the weekend.  We'll probably do some hiking in a state park near his condo, then dinner with some friends this evening.  Maybe a movie.  I'd like to see the new Helen Mirren movie, Woman In Gold.  Has anyone seen it?



Thanks for asking Glinda, it's bearable with the Pk's, that's the best I can say at the moment..hopefully getting better..  sounds like you'll have a fab time

Happy Birthday to your grand-daughter Georgia..hope you have a lovely time with her, and don't have to go anywhere to eat. 

I've already returned to work , thanks for asking...I go back again on Tuesday, the first day back nearly killed me off..I could barely walk by the time I got home. 
Anyway I'm back again on Tuesday and working 3 days of 11 or 12 hours..so hopefully I'll get through it.

I have just booked the hire car for our holiday to Spain at the beginning of June....I'm soo looking forward to it, I can't tell you, I've not had a break in 2 years ..

I've just been trying on my swimming cossies to see if they still fit and they do..woohooo, no need to buy any new ones. 

Incidentally I was thinking of replacing our ordinary 4 wheel  trolley luggage suitcases with  those new '' superlight 4 wheel suitcases'' which weigh only about a kilo each, has anyone travelled with those,? they seem so flimsy I can't see how they can hold up to the rough treatment of baggage handlers , and they're not cheap, so I don't want to spend £50 each if they're only going to last one trip.


----------



## Josiah

hollydolly said:


> Thanks for asking Glinda, it's bearable with the Pk's, that's the best I can say at the moment..hopefully getting better..  sounds like you'll have a fab time
> 
> Happy Birthday to your grand-daughter Georgia..hope you have a lovely time with her, and don't have to go anywhere to eat.
> 
> I've already returned to work , thanks for asking...I go back again on Tuesday, the first day back nearly killed me off..I could barely walk by the time I got home.
> Anyway I'm back again on Tuesday and working 3 days of 11 or 12 hours..so hopefully I'll get through it.
> 
> I have just booked the hire car for our holiday to Spain at the beginning of June....I'm soo looking forward to it, I can't tell you, I've not had a break in 2 years ..
> 
> I've just been trying on my swimming cossies to see if they still fit and they do..woohooo, no need to buy any new ones.
> 
> Incidentally I was thinking of replacing our ordinary 4 wheel  trolley luggage suitcases with  those new '' superlight 4 wheel suitcases'' which weigh only about a kilo each, has anyone travelled with those,? they seem so flimsy I can't see how they can hold up to the rough treatment of baggage handlers , and they're not cheap, so I don't want to spend £50 each if they're only going to last one trip.



Cossie is a new word for me and after looking it up I see it's common only in the UK and Oz. The definitions seemed to imply that it's a somewhat dated word (swimming costume instead of bathing suit or bikini) In your usage above.....whoops I just remembered my resolution not to ever ever comment on feminine fashions (remember the boot thread? I do) so, er  have a nice day.


----------



## merlin

hollydolly said:


> Incidentally I was thinking of replacing our ordinary 4 wheel  trolley luggage suitcases with  those new '' superlight 4 wheel suitcases'' which weigh only about a kilo each, has anyone travelled with those,? they seem so flimsy I can't see how they can hold up to the rough treatment of baggage handlers , and they're not cheap, so I don't want to spend £50 each if they're only going to last one trip.



I know friends that have found these suitcases as durable as other heavier ones, and the general reviews on the internet are favourable, I think you would need to be more careful protecting any breakable items you are packing, as there is less rigidity,  but I guess nothing can endure some of the baggage handlers rough treatment.

Good luck with your back. hope it improves soon!!, my partner is starting to suffer back pain which is getting her down after a pretty healthy pain free life until now.


----------



## hollydolly

LOL Josiah, it's certainly not a dated word here for a swimsuit (we don't call it bathing suit) ...it's just a slang word meaning a bikini or swimsuit , as you can see it's le chic and up to the minute fashion...





 think I might buy a new hat tho' that one is getting a bit past it..


----------



## hollydolly

merlin said:


> I know friends that have found these suitcases as durable as other heavier ones, and the general reviews on the internet are favourable, I think you would need to be more careful protecting any breakable items you are packing, as there is less rigidity,  but I guess nothing can endure some of the baggage handlers rough treatment.
> 
> Good luck with your back. hope it improves soon!!, my partner is starting to suffer back pain which is getting her down after a pretty healthy pain free life until now.



Thaanks for that Merlin, I really have read a lot of reviews and people are saying that unless you pack them to the gunwales they just don't stand up to the abuse..so I was hoping someone might have tried them here, and I can get a recommendation .
I'm sorry to hear your partner is starting to suffer back pain, it's no picnic that's for sure and it impacts on every part of your life.., has she tried physio yet? I find the best are the sports PT's !


----------



## merlin

hollydolly said:


> I'm sorry to hear your partner is starting to suffer back pain, it's no picnic that's for sure and it impacts on every part of your life.., has she tried physio yet? I find the best are the sports PT's !



Yes she has and has been given exercises to do at home, but without instant improvement tends to not carry on with them.


----------



## hollydolly

Take it from someone who has suffered back pain for a very long time (including 2 surgeries) and have had varying results with relief, that the exercises particularly the Alexander technique before she gets up in the morning   will loosen up the muscles preventing them going into spasm, they won't necessarily relieve the nagging toothache pain but certainly they will prevent the spasms as long as she's not putting other pressure on her back from overuse .

Also low impact exercise will reaaaaalllly help...swimming, and even if she can't swim, floating will make a huge difference to the Pain.


----------



## Jackie22

hollydolly said:


> LOL Josiah, it's certainly not a dated word here for a swimsuit (we don't call it bathing suit) ...it's just a slang word meaning a bikini or swimsuit , as you can see it's le chic and up to the minute fashion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16863 think I might buy a new hat tho' that one is getting a bit past it..



LOL...Holly, I'm going to Florida in a few weeks, I have not had on a swim suit in years, but on this trip, I intend to wear one, mine looks similar to this one..lol....the flabby arms and belly will be there for the world to see, but I'm going to do the whole beach and swimming thing , no matter.

I'm glad you are improving and going back to work soon, maybe it will help to get back in your routine.


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, I'm sure you're really looking forward to Spain and some rest.  Must be torture having such long days at work with back pain!  Hope it gets better very soon.  

Merlin, I hope your partner will take some good advice on easing her pain.  I've hurt my back a few times and I know that gentle exercise and stretching was the best thing for mine. 

It's sunny and 11C/low 50's here but it feels cold since it's windy.  While DH was at mass then doing his laps in the pool I went through the house like a tornado and caught up on housework.  Just saw these boats going past the house.  Was too late to get a pic of an unusual rainbow.  We get lots of them but I've never seen one with such dark purple in it before.  

Royal Navy L16 and one of the tugs that escorts it:


----------



## jujube

Went to the "welcome-to-my-birthday-party-now-cough-up-$30-to-help-pay-for-it" party last night.  Since it cost me $22 to park at the hotel....yeah, $22.....I contributed only $20, which was what I had left after paying for the parking.  Was there for about 20 minutes.  Going to a much more fun birthday party today for my little toddler sort-of granddaughter......spending considerably more than $42 but expecting to have much more fun.


----------



## Ameriscot

Jackie22 said:


> LOL...Holly, I'm going to Florida in a few weeks, I have not had on a swim suit in years, but on this trip, I intend to wear one, mine looks similar to this one..lol....the flabby arms and belly will be there for the world to see, but I'm going to do the whole beach and swimming thing , no matter.
> 
> I'm glad you are improving and going back to work soon, maybe it will help to get back in your routine.



I actually bought a bikini for Thailand last year and wore it!  No, I don't have 6 pack abs and don't care.  I noticed on our first trip there that 99% of the women there wear a bikini no matter what shape/weight/size they are.  I found a bikini to be more comfortable after swimming due to not having that wet clingy material stuck to your middle like with a one piece.


----------



## Josiah

Hey when I google Royal Navy L16 It showed me a ship in the Royal Danish navy??

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...kLJBcd1p6D-Gc-Gz3COirzIA&ust=1428935481090118


----------



## Ameriscot

Josiah said:


> Hey when I google Royal Navy L16 It showed me a ship in the Royal Danish navy??
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...kLJBcd1p6D-Gc-Gz3COirzIA&ust=1428935481090118



That came up first for me as well.  But I doubt we've got a Danish ship down this loch.  We get tons of Royal Navy ships.


----------



## Josiah

I think you're under attack.


----------



## Ameriscot

Josiah said:


> I think you're under attack.



Naw, I think we're friends with Denmark.  

Yesterday when we were coming back from Glasgow we noticed 4 navy ships anchored farther down the loch.  I wondered if we'd gone to war.  

Anyway, I can't find anything on this ship and didn't see a flag I could identify in any of the photos.  We have Coulport not far from us which houses Trident missiles, and also not far from us in another loch is Faslane Naval Base.

The US navy was a couple of miles from us on Holy Loch from 1961-91 or 92 I think.


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, rock,that bikini! A seamstress friend of mine recently gifted me with an awesome onepiece. It is made out of some lightweight new material stretches but somehow holds everything in. Very comfy. Stuck everything in and up! Skin tone so I looks naked from a distance.lol. I haven't worn anything this flimsy and cutaway in years. Fun.


----------



## hollydolly

Nice pictures Annie.. 

It's glorious here, very blue skies and warm  although the wind is getting up a little bit now.

Jujube..blimey...that was a very expensive 20 minutes. 

Jackie , how lovely that you're going to Florida are you going to be anywhere close to any of our Floridian members here..? there are some really lovely tummy control  swimmies in the shops and online if you feel that you might be feeling a little subconscious about a little extra around your middle..

http://www.marksandspencer.com/l/women/swimwear-and-beachwear/tummy-control-swimwear

Jackie thanks for your good wishes workwise for me, I have already returned to work, I went back last Wednesday.. 

Annie, I'm slim enough to wear a bikini but I wouldn't wear an itsy bitsy one..not at this age,and also I find sometimes  a bikini top comes loose when swimming back stroke....everyone to their own choice of course  but not for me anymore . I wear an all in one for in the pool , and if I'm just sunbathing I wear a bikini or tankini top..and short shorts..


----------



## Shalimar

Jujube, next time let me plan your party, I guarantee you will have so much fun you will blackmail us into silence! Bad girls, party!


----------



## Lon

It's Early Sunday morning and while some folks are probably off to church I am going to play Pentanque for a few hours and then go for a swim and spa and follow with a nap. A nice Greek Salad for dinner with a couple of lamb kabobs and rice pilaf. Netflix movie tonight after 60 Minutes.


----------



## ronaldj

off to the hardware if the truck makes it


----------



## hollydolly

It's late afternoon Sunday afternoon here Lon...I love petanque I play  when I'm in Spain..

Have a good day at work Ron


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Annie, I'm slim enough to wear a bikini but I wouldn't wear an itsy bitsy one..not at this age,and also I find sometimes  a bikini top comes loose when swimming back stroke....everyone to their own choice of course  but not for me anymore . I wear an all in one for in the pool , and if I'm just sunbathing I wear a bikini or tankini top..and short shorts..



I never sunbathe.  My bikini top is an underwire, and the bottoms aren't teeny but are bikini bottoms.  I wouldn't wear a bikini anywhere but Thailand where nobody cares.  I've seen some very large women wearing them there, so since I find it more comfortable having a bare middle, I'll stick with the bikini.


----------



## Cookie

Just getting going - its a balmy sunny 13 C today and doors and windows  open to let in the springy breezes.  Planning a little outing to do some  light shopping and visit a friend later on.  

Hope everyone's having a good day.  Holly you sound up, and hope your back's getting good.  Nice pics AS. 

Speaking of swimsuits, I have a 'tankini' - tank top and bikini bottoms.  Very comfy.  Can't wait for summer now and a bit of lounging by the pool. Some of the 'older girls' in my building who are in much better shape than me can be pretty daring, but not me.


----------



## hollydolly

I like tankini's too cookie...but I don't swim in them..I just wear 'em if I'm sitting by the pool or on the terrace..


----------



## Jackie22

hollydolly said:


> Nice pictures Annie..
> 
> It's glorious here, very blue skies and warm  although the wind is getting up a little bit now.
> 
> Jujube..blimey...that was a very expensive 20 minutes.
> 
> Jackie , how lovely that you're going to Florida are you going to be anywhere close to any of our Floridian members here..? there are some really lovely tummy control  swimmies in the shops and online if you feel that you might be feeling a little subconscious about a little extra around your middle..
> 
> http://www.marksandspencer.com/l/women/swimwear-and-beachwear/tummy-control-swimwear
> 
> Jackie thanks for your good wishes workwise for me, I have already returned to work, I went back last Wednesday..
> 
> Annie, I'm slim enough to wear a bikini but I wouldn't wear an itsy bitsy one..not at this age,and also I find sometimes  a bikini top comes loose when swimming back stroke....everyone to their own choice of course  but not for me anymore . I wear an all in one for in the pool , and if I'm just sunbathing I wear a bikini or tankini top..and short shorts..



Not sure where the members live, Holly, but we are going to Destin.....thanks for the swim suit display...I like this one..the more it covers up the better..lol


----------



## Cookie

Thanks, holly, the M&S swimsuits are fabulous!  I missed seeing them earlier on.  I wish we still had a M&S here, but they closed up in the mid 90s, sadly.  

I'm not that great a swimmer, so the tankini is enough for me, and not too revealing, LOL.  Gonna have to do some serious work on my abs if I ever want to get back into a 2-piece, tho. Jackie, that suit looks very nice too.


----------



## Ameriscot

I like M & S and Debenhams swimsuits.  I've got a bikini, a tankini, and two one piece suits.  I posed in the bikini at the pool in Thailand and DH took my pic, but I'm not sharing it.  I will share the one where I'm floating in the pool as it's much more flattering and I can pretend I have a tiny belly.


----------



## Shalimar

Awesome, Annie!


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Awesome, Annie!



Thanks!  I need to make sure that bikini fits again by next trip.


----------



## hollydolly

LOL you will have all the men slobbering now Annie..


----------



## hollydolly

Jackie22 said:


> Not sure where the members live, Holly, but we are going to Destin.....thanks for the swim suit display...I like this one..the more it covers up the better..lol



Looks cute Jackie I like the style it definitely won't show any lumps or bumps..


----------



## Cookie

hollydolly said:


> LOL you will have all the men slobbering now Annie..



LOL  :rofl1: That's very nice, Annie ..... looks like the workouts are paying off!


----------



## Kath

Jackie - The bathing suit photo you posted is very cute and I may look for one similar to it.  I don't go out in sunlight for very long (doctor's orders) as I've already had skin cancer removed about 20 years ago.  So I tend to be either under an umbrella or covered up a lot. 

 My daughter Anne recently turned 50 and she has retired all her 2-piece swimsuits and will now only wear one-piece - she looks great for her age plus being a cancer survivor but she has her own stringent set of rules that she follows to the letter.  I kind of like the sarong-type coverup but haven't found one that I'm totally enamored with.  My 3 granddaughters all look very cute in anything.  Here are 2 of the girls.


----------



## Cookie

Beautiful girls!  And lovely outfits, Kath.


----------



## Shalimar

Gorgeous girls!


----------



## hollydolly

ahh yes the young they always look beautiful in anything , with their unlined skin and slim figures goddammit.. LOL

Pretty G/D's Kath


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> I like M & S and Debenhams swimsuits.  I've got a bikini, a tankini, and two one piece suits.  I posed in the bikini at the pool in Thailand and DH took my pic, but I'm not sharing it.  I will share the one where I'm floating in the pool as it's much more flattering and I can pretend I have a tiny belly.
> 
> View attachment 16867



Well, hot dang, if I looked like that in a bikini, I'd sport one too.  for now, I'll stick with a tankini and a sometimes even a sarong/pareo.


----------



## Kath

Thanks for liking the granddaughters - Cara is the gal on the left (my son's younger daughter) and Kamilla is on the right (daughter's child).  Kamilla was adopted from Russia in 2002 because my daughter and son-in-law couldn't have kids.  They also have 2 adopted sons from Russia, Luke and Zachary.  My son's oldest daughter, Lauren, is preparing to enter university this Fall in Massachusetts.  All these kids are now in their teens but I could have sworn they were just little ones about two blinks ago!


----------



## jujube

Shalimar said:


> Jujube, next time let me plan your party, I guarantee you will have so much fun you will blackmail us into silence! Bad girls, party!



Not MY party, thank goodness.  A picture was posted today on Facebook showing the birthday "girl" laying face down on the floor passed out.  Glad I didn't stay for that part of the festivities.  I'll have to admit I did my share of getting knee-walking drunk in college, but can't handle it these days.


----------



## jujube

Jeez, Annie, you look great in that bikini.   I have two black-and-white swimsuits (I get them made at Omar the Tentmaker but since he's started charging by the yard, I may have to find another source), but every time I go to the beach, someone calls SeaWorld and reports that Shamu must have got out.   I saw some "burkinis" in Turkey.....I'm beginning to think that might be the way to go.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'll wear a swimsuit again when there's one that covers from the ankles to the neck.

It was nice to sleep in my own bed last night, but I'm still really tired. Guess my age is creeping up on me.

Have a good day, y'all, and I'll be back after work this afternoon (if I don't fall asleep on my client's bed!).


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> LOL you will have all the men slobbering now Annie..



Oh, good.  I love to make men slobber!


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> LOL  :rofl1: That's very nice, Annie ..... looks like the workouts are paying off!



Thanks, Cookie.  This was taken at the beginning of our trip in early December.  During the 9 week trip I gained 14 pounds.  layful:  And had about 6 or 8 pounds more than I wanted when we arrived there.  I will NOT gain more than 5 pounds on our next trip there which will be even longer - 3 months.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> Jackie - The bathing suit photo you posted is very cute and I may look for one similar to it.  I don't go out in sunlight for very long (doctor's orders) as I've already had skin cancer removed about 20 years ago.  So I tend to be either under an umbrella or covered up a lot.
> 
> My daughter Anne recently turned 50 and she has retired all her 2-piece swimsuits and will now only wear one-piece - she looks great for her age plus being a cancer survivor but she has her own stringent set of rules that she follows to the letter.  I kind of like the sarong-type coverup but haven't found one that I'm totally enamored with.  My 3 granddaughters all look very cute in anything.  Here are 2 of the girls.
> 
> View attachment 16869



Very pretty girls, Kath!


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> Jeez, Annie, you look great in that bikini.   I have two black-and-white swimsuits (I get them made at Omar the Tentmaker but since he's started charging by the yard, I may have to find another source), but every time I go to the beach, someone calls SeaWorld and reports that Shamu must have got out.   I saw some "burkinis" in Turkey.....I'm beginning to think that might be the way to go.



Thanks!  It's not as flattering in the full on photo.  Nobody gets to see that one.


----------



## QuickSilver

So tired....  spent the weekend spiffing up my other house... doing windows.. floors... and battling an invasion of  Asian Ladybugs... They are everywhere.  Hope who ever looks at the house is familiar with country living..  I would have never bought it if I knew I would be sharing it with an assortment of ladybugs and Box Elder beetles..  with a few spiders thrown in for good measure.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm feeling kind of down this evening because I had to bid a fond adieu to a favorite client today. It has finally registered with me that I can't keep up this pace, as much as I'd like to think I can. At almost 75, it's time to cut back. I could keep on keeping on, but at what cost to my "self"? My "self" gets so tired that when I'm done each day, I'm almost too tired to get home again. 

Yesterday, I sweet-talked one client into a schedule of every three weeks rather than every two weeks, and I won't be following the client who sold his house, so now I'll have three Mondays off every month and two Wednesdays.

I'm trying to decide if there are other clients who will have to go, too, but I've been with three of them as long as six years, and those three live in homes that are between 3000 and 4400sf. There are newer clients, but they all live right here in the same subdivision as I do and live in the first of three phases of building, which were starter homes...all of them less than 1500sf. I can manage places that small without a problem. 

Sigh. It's so hard to decide...I wish I could keep them all but know darned well that if I do that, then soon I won't be able to keep any

Done whining. For today. LOL

Holly, by now you're probably, as my dad used to say "pounding your ear", and when we get up on this side of the pond, you'll be at work. Please take it as easy as you can.


----------



## Kath

Georgia:  I didn't realize that you were doing such large houses, so it's no wonder that you are feeling as tired as you have been.  Do you do this all on your own?  If you don't have someone who helps you out, it might be a step to consider.  I expect it is hard to stop working at a place that you've gotten accustomed to over the years but your health status really needs the highest priority.  I admire your very strong work ethic!

Went today to the Plastic Surgeon to get the bumps I have on my arms and side analyzed.  I've been scheduled for surgery in mid-May but might need to have additional surgery in August - I'm so not looking forward to any of this!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm a one-man show, Kath. Well...a one-woman show I don't want to hire anybody to work with me because I don't want to have to fiddle with the paperwork...taxes, social security, bond, insurance, all that stuff.

BTW, my Very Best Aunt is named Kath. Not Kathy. Kath.

Bumps? As in cysts? I've had those removed. Out-patient surgery and no problems afterward whatsoever. I hope that's what yours are.


----------



## Kath

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I'm a one-man show, Kath. Well...a one-woman show I don't want to hire anybody to work with me because I don't want to have to fiddle with the paperwork...taxes, social security, bond, insurance, all that stuff.
> 
> BTW, my Very Best Aunt is named Kath. Not Kathy. Kath.
> 
> Bumps? As in cysts? I've had those removed. Out-patient surgery and no problems afterward whatsoever. I hope that's what yours are.



You made a good point about the additional paperwork involved when staffing is increased - you are so right about that!  In any event, I hope your clients realize what a conscientious and caring worker you are.

Wow, you have an aunt named Kath?  I'm glad she's an aunt that you like so well!  I'm named Kathryn after my grandmother and mother - grandmother was called Kath but mother was called Betty just because my grandmother liked the nickname of Betty.  Go figure.

About the bumps - some are cysts and I've had them before and don't expect they'll be a hassle - but others are different and have to be biopsied to determine what they are.  I have a long-term, incurable illness (panhypopituitarism) that makes me not a very good candidate for surgery.  Also, I'm just not a big fan of hospitals ever since we started to get antibiotic-resistant flu and bacteria strains.  I have to confess, I'm definitely a germ-a-phobe.


----------



## hollydolly

Good Morning all,

It's 6.30am and I'm just getting ready to leave for work I'm running a little late this morning, for the first time in a very long time I slept until the alarm woke me at at 5.30, I'm usually up at 5am. 

Oooh Georgia, it's such a LOT of work you do, I know your health is generally good  and you like to keep active but at any age much less  on your *own*, that is HUGE amount of cleaning to have to do and at 75 just waaaay more than enough. I hope you can cut back a little bit wherever possible, you'll work yourself into an early grave  lovely lady.. 

Kath I can tell you are really concerned about the Plastic surgery, not surprised I would be too , but I'm sure all will be well, try not to be too scared..it's gonna be fine I can feel it in my bones.. :love_heart:

BTW My Mothers' name was Betty too... 


Gotta hard day ahead of me,  but I've worked it so I have tomorrow off then back on Thursday then off for my Birthday on Friday and Saturday, so although long days it'll be a very short week..it'll give my back a chance to recover in between.  

Have a lovely day everyone whatever you're up to today..


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, good idea for you to cut back. Don't wear yourself out!

Kath, good luck on the bumps and hope they are just 'bumps'.

Holly, have a good day at work. Big birthday coming soon! 

DH woke up at 6:15 so got up to make our tea and his toast. I prefer to sleep until at least 7 on a non gym day.

Doing my muscle workouts at home this morning. Just finished a book and deciding on what to read next. Enjoying my new colouring books! Got good quality coloured pencils now and a very nice book which takes a lot of focus to colour the tiny spaces. Definitely good for mindfulness practice.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Maybe coloring books would be good for me. I can lose myself in something that requires absolute focus. And I'm good at coloring inside the lines

Working across the street today. My neighbor named her house (yes, she did). Howard. Howard and I are very happy together because I don't have to clean the two boys' bedrooms. Howard and I get down and dirty together in the rest of the house. LOL

Kath, my Best Aunt's given name is Kathleen, but I doubt that anyone except her teachers in school called her that. She's Kath to everybody in our little home town. She just turned 90. Imagine being 90 and being the person who's so with it that she picks up the old people (most of them younger than she) to take them to church, grocery shopping and to their appointments. I want to be just like her when I grow up!

I hope Holly is licking her weight in wildcats today


----------



## Raven

Good morning ladies, hope you all have a good day.  Don't work too hard Georgia, life is too short
and housework tires us all out.

I am off a little later to get some new mini blinds, Hope I can find the right size.
The days are warming up and I want to wash windows, put up the new blinds and then get curtains
washed.  
Must get out of my pj's, get dressed and straighten up the kitchen before I go to town.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Maybe coloring books would be good for me. I can lose myself in something that requires absolute focus. And I'm good at coloring inside the lines
> 
> Working across the street today. My neighbor named her house (yes, she did). Howard. Howard and I are very happy together because I don't have to clean the two boys' bedrooms. Howard and I get down and dirty together in the rest of the house. LOL
> 
> Kath, my Best Aunt's given name is Kathleen, but I doubt that anyone except her teachers in school called her that. She's Kath to everybody in our little home town. She just turned 90. Imagine being 90 and being the person who's so with it that she picks up the old people (most of them younger than she) to take them to church, grocery shopping and to their appointments. I want to be just like her when I grow up!
> 
> I hope Holly is licking her weight in wildcats today



Try it. Colouring books for adults are very popular!  I finally got some good quality coloured pencils and the sharpener made for this brand and it's made a big difference.  This is the colouring book I'm doing now:

http://milliemarotta.co.uk/index.php?/illustration/animal-kingdom/


----------



## Ameriscot

This is an anniversary for me.  15 years ago today after selling my car and selling or giving away most of my stuff, quitting my job, giving up my apartment, saying tearful goodbyes, I caught a flight from Knoxville to Newark and left the US for the last time as a resident.  Happy, nervous, anxious, thrilled, scared.  Arrived at London Heathrow the next morning, then on to Glasgow.  I had been to England but never to Scotland so had never seen my new home.  Wedding was two days after I arrived. :love_heart:


----------



## Ralphy1

And how will you be celebrating?


----------



## Ameriscot

Ralphy1 said:


> And how will you be celebrating?



We usually spend our anniversary overnight in Glasgow and go to a movie or concert, but this time we're just going to go out to eat at a local pub. 

We should actually be staying on the Isle of Colonsay for a week like we did for our 5th and 10th anniversaries, but decided we were doing enough travel this year.


----------



## Ralphy1

Hmm, seems like you are slowing down, but things are still good...


----------



## Ameriscot

Ralphy1 said:


> Hmm, seems like you are slowing down, but things are still good...



Oh no, not slowing down at all.  We have a 5 week holiday in the US, and 3 months in Thailand in the near future.  I'm planning on taking him to the hotel where we spent our wedding night for our 20th anniversary.  Lovely place with such good food!


----------



## Ralphy1

Sounds like you might be making whoopee!


----------



## Ameriscot

Ralphy1 said:


> Sounds like you might be making whoopee!



You bet, babe!  :sentimental:


----------



## Ralphy1

Great!  Just make sure to pack the special pills...nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot

Ralphy1 said:


> Great!  Just make sure to pack the special pills...nthego:



No pills needed in my house!  :noway:


----------



## Ralphy1

Sure, and record-breaking sales of prescription drugs are being set...


----------



## Ameriscot

Ralphy1 said:


> Sure, and record-breaking sales of prescription drugs are being set...



LOL.  Our best friends area always asking us if that blue pill is needed in our house, and we keep telling them no.  I finally told them my DH may be 66 but he's like a 25 year old in many ways.


----------



## Ralphy1

Another sure is required, and ain't Denial a river some where's?


----------



## Ameriscot

Ralphy1 said:


> Another sure is required, and ain't Denial a river some where's?



Ralphy, go sit in the corner.  You're just jealous.  layful:


----------



## Ralphy1

Well, at least it took a little longer to be sent to a corner today...


----------



## Shalimar

Jealous, Annie, I bet Ralphy can't remember when.....just teasing Ralphy!lol.


----------



## Kath

Holly - I have a strong feeling that things will go well for you today because you seem very determined and focused.  

AS - Your anniversary sounds like it will be so much fun!  Your description of your going from US to Scotland was so romantic!  To me, that is a dream romance - it sort of reminds me of Outlander.  I've gotten this far in life but haven't really experienced romance like you have!

Georgia - I have an aunt who is 92 y.o. and she is a real pistol.  Her name is Joan and she's certainly been a role model to me but sort of a backwards one because first I do something dumb and then I immediately think "Aunt Joan wouldn't have done that!"


----------



## Ralphy1

I am still too shy to get too deep into senior sex, but perhaps you could share some of your experiences so I could get over it...


----------



## Ameriscot

Ralphy1 said:


> I am still too shy to get too deep into senior sex, but perhaps you could share some of your experiences so I could get over it...



Behave dirty old man!


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> Holly - I have a strong feeling that things will go well for you today because you seem very determined and focused.
> 
> AS - Your anniversary sounds like it will be so much fun!  Your description of your going from US to Scotland was so romantic!  To me, that is a dream romance - it sort of reminds me of Outlander.  I've gotten this far in life but haven't really experienced romance like you have!
> 
> Georgia - I have an aunt who is 92 y.o. and she is a real pistol.  Her name is Joan and she's certainly been a role model to me but sort of a backwards one because first I do something dumb and then I immediately think "Aunt Joan wouldn't have done that!"



It was very romantic.  Not quite like Outlander, but close.  :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, that is very beautiful.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, Shal!


----------



## Ralphy1

Dirty old man?  No!  Just looking for an enlightened discussion of aging birds and bees...


----------



## Shalimar

Ralphy, why so preoccupied with aging? Good sex makes age irrelevant. Smile.


----------



## Ralphy1

How many sure it does do I have to employ.  This denial is beginning to look pathological...


----------



## Shalimar

Perhaps it is your obsession with age that is pathological, Ralphy, make an appt, and we'll discuss it,further. Lollolllol.


----------



## Ralphy1

But can I afford your fees?  And what type of therapy do you do?


----------



## Cookie

Shalimar, I am impressed by your early-birdiness.  It's almost 9 am here and I'm just trying to wake up with my tea and I know your three hours behind at 6 a.m. Our apartment is getting garage repairs so the jack-hammering starts at 8 am. Ear plug time. 

So good morning to all.  Hope we're having a great day.  I'm off to the dentist in a bit to get my stitches removed from my dental extraction site. Happy days! Sunshine and blue sky and our lawns are turning from yucky brown to green again.


----------



## Shalimar

Good morning Cookie! Up early but this little bird will be going down for a nap after I fix Ralphy. I think I'll need it. Lol.


----------



## Shalimar

Ralphy,baby,I am certain we can come to terms re the fees. I have a sliding scale. I am primarily a trauma counselor, but remain flexible. Surely we can tailor a program just for your special needs. Let's talk.


----------



## Ralphy1

Great!  Let the therapy begin!


----------



## Shalimar

What's on your mind, Ralphy?


----------



## Ralphy1

OK, I have been wondering about my dreams evolving around certan females going back to childhood...


----------



## Kath

Shalimar said:


> What's on your mind, Ralphy?



Shal, in Ralph's case, this might be an occasion to bring out the OCD textbook...


----------



## Ralphy1

My case might defy classification...


----------



## Ameriscot

Ralphy, you most definitely defy classification.  layful:


----------



## Ralphy1

Hmm, maybe I can gain immortality by initiating a new classification after Shal gets to work on me...


----------



## QuickSilver

Ralphy....  We all KNOW you are in a class by yourself..... IOW   Classless..    Ooopss  :joke:


----------



## Shalimar

Ralphy, share with me the details of these compulsively recurring dreams, and your feelings around them.


----------



## Shalimar

Hey guys, I think I prefer Shali to Shal, if it is ok with you. Lol. Holly always calls me Shali. :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Hey guys, I think I prefer Shali to Shal, if it is ok with you. Lol. Holly always calls me Shali. :love_heart:



Okay, Shali.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

A lotta class but it's all low? LOL

I finished in record time today. Yay me. Tomorrow and Thursday are four-hours days, too.

Shouldn't Holly be along soon? I hope she hasn't worked herself into more pain.


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, we think you are a high class lady with integrity.:love_heart:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Wow! Me? Thanx!!!


----------



## Kath

Let's keep an eye out for Holly...hope she's just quiet because she's taking a nap...

Shali, sorry that I goofed on your name - I think there's a perfume called Shalimar.


----------



## Cosmo254

My day started at 4 a.m. as I have been waking up automatically at this time for the past 15 years. I get up and go to my PC where I play a few games on Pogo.com until my husband and dog wake up then I mix fresh fruit, yogurt, low fat milk, cinnamon, splenda, and vanilla in a blender and that's breakfast along with morning meds.. I clean up the kitchen then fetch the newspaper because dog is too lazy to do it (dog needs to lose 8 pounds then she might feel like doing something other then sleep). I slip leash on dog and take her around the block for her morning walk.

 I get home and it's time for my husband's specialty med.(1 hour before meals OR 2 hour after) on Week days we bring two granddaughters to their schools (1 elementary and 1 high school). Then we are off to grocery shop get home and it's just about time for lunch (usually a sandwich, but somedays we'll have kosher hot dogs in a bun, and if it's a day we went to the doctor's office we will go to a dinner for lunch) 
After lunch it's clean kitchen and rest of house then time to pick up grandkids from school and bring them to my house until their mother, my daughter, gets off work and picks them up. 

Now it's almost time for dinner and guess who gets to do that?  You got it, ME.  
After dinner and dishes done I'll watch a little news with hubby and maybe a show if he isn't watching sports.  If he is I'll either play a little on the PC, read a book, crochet baby things, or retreat to my own bedroom and watch something I like on my TV with dog (did I mention dog sleeps in my bed? and my husband sleeps in his own room? well that's how it is. I like a cold room with window open and he has to have his room around 80 degrees or he is freezing. 

When I think I can sleep I turn off the TV put on my apnea mask, turn out the light, push dog from center of bed so I don't roll onto the floor during the night, and say a prayer that I'm so happy my husband and dog are still with me.
Once in awhile the order of things change, like there is no school, or we don't need anything at the store, or hubby has doctor appointment in middle of day, but otherwise this is my life.


----------



## Shalimar

Kath, Shalimar is the name I use on this forum. I don't mind Shali as a diminutive, not so fond of Shal. Shalimar is my favourite perfume! No apology needed.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Cosmo, it sounds like a variation of let-the-dog-out-let-the-dog-in...most of us live pretty routine lives as well! What would we do without our routines Be glad that the Beta mentioned in your profile doesn't have to be walked! Or wait...maybe walking the fish would add a little variety?

Are you far enough north in California..maybe even in the mountains...to not be suffering quite as much from the drought as southern and desert Californians?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

That Holly! She's on the forum and hasn't posted here. I wanna know how she is so she'd better FLOUNCE herself on over STAT!

It's spring for sure...my daughter made our favorite pasta salad for supper tonight. Pasta salad usually appears on our supper table on the first really warm spring day. I guess she just didn't get around to it on the days last week when it was 87/88. Anyway, it was good. Now I feel springy (so we had better not have any cold days again).


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> A lotta class but it's all low? LOL
> 
> I finished in record time today. Yay me. Tomorrow and Thursday are four-hours days, too.
> 
> *Shouldn't Holly be along soon? I hope she hasn't worked herself into more pain.*



I deliberately didn't look on this thread last night girls..I'm sorrrry...but I didn't want to post about me being in pain _again_..how tedious for you all to hear that all the time..but I do thank you for caring about me and your support it really means a lot... xxxx:love_heart:


Thanks for thinking of me Kath and Georgia...unfortunately , and I mean a _huge unfortunately_ I did exactly that !! The work load was horrendous, and in 12 hours I didn't sit down not even for 2 seconds.. I was in such agony by the time it came to drive home I nearly cried when I got onto the motorway and  found it was almost at a standstill, and as I have  a manual car it was all clutch brake, clutch brake for an hour all the way home...I thought my back was going to snap in half.!! Soon as I got home I had to immediately put  ice packs on and take PK's..*sigh*. Still sore this morning but I'll just take things carefully because I'm back into work tomorrow and then I have my trip on the London Eye and River cruise on friday so I don't want to miss out on that. 

I deliberately didn't look on this thread last night girls..I'm sorrrry...but I didn't want to post about me being in pain _again_..how tedious for you all to hear that..but I do thank you for caring about me.. xxxx

Today I've wangled the day off predicting that I might have 

Georgia gerroutta here..layful:.you ain't no low class Dame..that's fer sure ..you're a super lady with class, and a work ethic that would put many to shame.. .


Now that Ralphy...hmmmm..he's a nuther kettle of fish... layful:


----------



## hollydolly

Cosmo welcome to the forum and to the Agenda thread...


----------



## Ralphy1

Shali, shall we begin?  Shall I tell you abou reliving my first kiss in a dream?


----------



## Ralphy1

Cosmo, you must love the King to be fully approved and acceptable...


----------



## Shalimar

Ralphy, please do tell me about reliving your first kiss in a dream. Poignant. It is three am here, so I am down for a nap, but will be at your service when I awake.


----------



## Ralphy1

Hmm, maybe we should start with your dream if you have one.  But, OK, here we go: My first kiss was not iinniated by me but by a sweet young girl in elementary school.  We were in a little play and when the curtains closed she rushed over and kissed me on the cheek.  It was a surprise, but understandable...


----------



## Kadee

Ralphy1 said:


> Hmm, maybe we should start with your dream if you have one.  But, OK, here we go: My first kiss was not iinniated by me but by a sweet young girl in elementary school.  We were in a little play and when the curtains closed she rushed over and kissed me on the cheek.  It was a surprise, but understandable...


:rofl: Funny Crocodile Ralphy .....


----------



## Ralphy1

How can I get therapy here if people start laughing?  Besides, all the little girls started rushing over but unfortunately for them the curtains opened...


----------



## Kadee

Ralphy1 said:


> How can I get therapy here if people start laughing?  Besides, all the little girls started rushing over but unfortunately for them the curtains opened...


Oh Soorrrrry Walphy , I hurt your feelings


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ralphy is a masher!

Hollydolly, I knew it! I just knew it. However...you can come here and cry about your pain and get plenty of sympathy. If you can't vent here, then where? LOL

I'm in a hurry this morning. It's funny to watch an old lady move fast...


----------



## Ralphy1

No, you didn't hurt my feelings.  I am just pointing out that my therapy sessions should be treated seriously if I am to benefit from them...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Okay, y'all. Wipe those silly grins off your faces and be serious for Ralphy.


----------



## Ralphy1

Thanks, Georgia, you are a peach...


----------



## Pappy

Get serious?


----------



## Ralphy1

Hmm, maybe a separate therapy thread or even a separate forum is required for my therapy sessions...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

No no, Ralphy. We can handle it here. You'll be fine under our care. I promise. Donchoo worry about a thing...


----------



## Ralphy1

Somehow I sense a lack of sincerity.  Shall we let Shali decide when she awakens?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I am sincere. My feelings are hurt


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, we all wanted to know how you're doing, pain or not.  

Sunny with intermittent showers here.  About 10-12C.  We aren't getting that gorgeous weather you all are getting down south.  :tongue:Not fair, not fair!

Been to the gym, picked up a few groceries.  15 years ago today I arrived in Scotland to my new home!  I felt like I'd won the lottery - awesome soon-to-be hubby, the most gorgeous scenery I'd ever seen and a house on a loch!


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I am sincere. My feelings are hurt



You like serious challenges, don't you?!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ameriscot, Ralphy NEEDS us.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ameriscot, Ralphy NEEDS us.



Okay, okay, you're right.  We need to fix Ralphy.  He's depending on us!


----------



## Cosmo254

Hi Georgia,  Don't get me wrong, I love my little dog and we both look forward to our walks.  Before we moved north we lived in a Townhouse with walking trails and two little parks and I took Diamond for 3 walks a day. Now that we pick up the Grand kids I only have time for 1 walk a day but we do have a large yard now (instead of a wood patio) so she has full control of that. Did I mention that my next door neighbors have 4 dogs? 2 Jack Russells, 1 black Lab. and a Rottweiler/Blood hound mix.  Diamond likes to go to our dividing fence and get the Rottie/hound to bark at her because once he starts barking it turns into the Hound howling and she really seems to enjoy hearing that.  Lucky they are all getting use to each other, finally, and the Rottie doesn't bark or howl at her any more. She is a little disappointed but she always has the 2 Chihuahuas directly behind us that will still bark so she gets her entertainment for the day when they are out.
We live in the furthest northern valley, in Red Bluff, and are also affected by the drought, we are lucky so far as the city of Red Bluff uses water from 7 spring wells and so far they haven't told anyone to cut back on use but I think we are all cutting back anyway just in case.  The last time we had a drought like this I remember taking showers together (not too bad an idea) and the saying for flushing the toilet was "if its yellow let it mellow, if it's brown flush it down".  I am planting drought resistant plants in the back yard (I'm planting a butterfly garden to help the Monarch butterflies during their migration).  We have views of Mt. Shasta, Mt. Lassen, and the Trinities, all with snow right now but by summer it will all be melted except on the highest peaks of Shasta, she always has a little left no matter how bad it gets.


----------



## Cosmo254

Ralphy, ??????


----------



## Ameriscot

Cosmo254 said:


> Ralphy, ??????



Ralphy is silly and like to tease.  He loves Elvis which is why the references to the King.  You'll learn to tell when he's serious and when he's just being...well....Ralphy. He's entertaining.


----------



## Ralphy1

What??????


----------



## Ameriscot

Ralphy1 said:


> What??????



Is that in reply to Cosmo or me?


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> Ralphy is silly and like to tease.  He loves Elvis which is why the references to the King.  You'll learn to tell when he's serious and when he's just being...well....Ralphy. He's entertaining.



Yes,  Ralphy is the gift that keeps on giving... for sure


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Yes,  Ralphy is the gift that keeps on giving... for sure



Yes, he is.  He gives us opportunities to be silly.


----------



## Ralphy1

Wait to Shali sees this.  She will so disappointed with you...


----------



## Ameriscot

Ralphy1 said:


> Wait to Shali sees this.  She will so disappointed with you...


----------



## Ralphy1

Well, I just hope she doesn't discontinue my therapy before it begins...


----------



## QuickSilver

Ralphy1 said:


> Well, I just hope she doesn't discontinue my therapy before it begins...



Not sure she is interested in an exercise in futility.


----------



## Ralphy1

You just wait and see the change in me once we get rolling...


----------



## QuickSilver

Perhaps you can become a new and improved BORING person..... Like me!  lol!!


----------



## jujube

A visit later today to the podiatrist with the spousal-equivalent.  He's having a terrible bout of gout (hey, I'm a poet!) and may need surgery in the near future to free-up his big toe joint, which apparently is immobilized with some sort of crystals in the joint.   Anybody here have gout?  Any home remedies that have helped?


----------



## ronaldj

this is a work day for Hardware-man but before that I have been redoing our laundry room for insolating and getting ready for new wall coverings...  old house that room is cold in the winter


----------



## QuickSilver

My mother had gout really bad..  She took her medicine and watched her diet


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Perhaps you can become a new and improved BORING person..... Like me!  lol!!



I beg to differ!  You are not boring!!  Ralphy either.


----------



## Kath

Holly - So glad to hear from you but I was afraid you might be in the hurt locker after all that work and, unfortunately, that's what happened!  I hope the ice worked and if all goes OK your London Eye trip will be super fun.

Cosmo - it's nice to meet you and I really appreciated hearing about how your day goes.  My day used to go almost the same as yours for a long time due to hubby's Parkinson's and Congestive Heart Failure.  He's now in hospice care and it's very quiet here and I feel Alone with a capital A.  It was much work to care for a very sick guy but it's a different kind of work without him here.  I sense that you already know this and that you are very caring wife, mom, grandmother, and friend.  My dog Suki and I send you a giant hug and hope you feel much warmth and happiness today.


----------



## Lon

My main goal today is to work on hooking up a new electronic device that will stream sound from the TV directly into my hearing aids via bluetooth technology. I use the same thing to hear and speak on my IPhone which is really the only way I can use a phone. So far I am having difficulty pairing the TV device. I may need to get some help from my IT grandson.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> I beg to differ!  You are not boring!!  Ralphy either.



That was the OLD me..   Now I post about gardening and the weather!   lol!!


----------



## Shalimar

Jujube, blueberries and cherries for gout are good.


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, I could never be disappointed with you.:love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar

So Ralphy, what do you think are your core issues that need to be addressed? Perhaps we should include other ladies as consultants in your healing process, what does everyone think? I am also amenable to a one on one approach since I am doing this pro bono. Or is this turning into a group therapy affair? Lol.


----------



## Cookie

jujube said:


> A visit later today to the podiatrist with the spousal-equivalent.  He's having a terrible bout of gout (hey, I'm a poet!) and may need surgery in the near future to free-up his big toe joint, which apparently is immobilized with some sort of crystals in the joint.   Anybody here have gout?  Any home remedies that have helped?



Jubube and anyone else interested, site below addresses foods to avoid and foods to help with gout.  Good luck!

http://www.health.com/health/gallery/0,,20448674_10,00.html


----------



## Glinda

jujube said:


> A visit later today to the podiatrist with the spousal-equivalent.  He's having a terrible bout of gout (hey, I'm a poet!) and may need surgery in the near future to free-up his big toe joint, which apparently is immobilized with some sort of crystals in the joint.   Anybody here have gout?  Any home remedies that have helped?



Jujube, I'm sure someone has already told you cherry juice is supposed to be good for gout.  I'm responding mainly because I love your use of the term "spousal-equivalent."  Clever.


----------



## Kath

Glinda said:


> Jujube, I'm sure someone has already told you cherry juice is supposed to be good for gout.  I'm responding mainly because I love your use of the term "spousal-equivalent."  Clever.



Glinda - I was thinking what a neat title "spousal equivalent" is!  I think it has more panache than "significant other."  Also, my mother had gout and I recall her eating cherries and took some medicine which I can't remember the name of.

Jujube, I do remember from Mom that it was very painful so I hope your SE finds relief very soon.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Where did Ralphy get to? Maybe he doesn't want to get, um, balanced. Maybe he likes un better.

Had a nice lunch with my daughter and our former neighbor at our favorite Mexican restaurant. As usual, my eyes were bigger than my belly so I brought the rest of it home with the intention of eating it for supper. I'm still full. Guess it will be tomorrow night's supper.

I like spousal equivalent, too


----------



## jujube

Glinda said:


> Jujube, I'm sure someone has already told you cherry juice is supposed to be good for gout.  I'm responding mainly because I love your use of the term "spousal-equivalent."  Clever.



Well, one day I was pondering the terms available for permanently unmarried senior relationships.......and nothing fit.  "Boyfriend" sounds like "OMG, he asked me to the prom!!!!", "Partner" connotates same-sex or a business relationship, "Significant Other" has been done to death, "Lover"...well, "Lover" is a little too Lady Chatterley for me and besides, after a certain age there's a good chance there's not going to be much of that going on, if you get my drift, ****** or no ******.  "The Other Half" is iffy, as everyone knows there's no such thing as a pefect 50-50 split.   So when you're "married" in all ways but legally, "Spousal Equivalent" seems to fill the bill.  

Anyway, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Jujube is made of velcro


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all....stupid o'clock as usual and I'm getting ready for work...last day before a weekend off...and last day of being 59...* OMG !!!!* I've  just really  realised...*OMG!*!!
 The Penny's Just dropped...call me _slooowwwww.._.but  I will never be in my 50's again after today....I'm done..tomorrow I'll be officially Old like you lot...


Runs as fast as her little legs will carry her before those Gals prevent her  even_  seeing _her 60th B/day :bananalama:

:hide:

Off for a painful 12 hour day....laters alligators.. :wave:


----------



## Ameriscot

LOL!  Life begins at 60! Hope your last day at work as a kid isn't too painful.

Forgot to close the drapes last night so dearest awoke too early again which means I awoke to sounds of breakfast being made. Oh well. Sky is blue.


----------



## hollydolly

Mornin' Annie....accchhh just think tho' you can always have a daytime Nap...


----------



## Ameriscot

Naw, never nap as I couldn't get to sleep at night. .


----------



## Glinda

Holly, I am one "officially old" person who can reach way, way back through the echoing corridors of time in her memory to when she turned 60 (4 years ago).  It wasn't pretty.  Now I feel silly that I made a trauma out of it because the last 4 years have been some of the best in my life and I've had a pretty good run.  So don't cry, Holly.  The best is yet to come!


----------



## merlin

Life begins at 74 so I read somewhere, so you still have a way to go Holly, hope your day goes/went well


----------



## Ameriscot

Glinda, I looked forward to 60! Okay some of it had to do with getting a free bus pass for travel all over Scotland.  I've had 3 fantastic years since turning 60!


----------



## merlin

Glinda said:


> Holly, I am one "officially old" person who can reach way, way back through the echoing corridors of time in her memory to when she turned 60 (4 years ago).  It wasn't pretty.  Now I feel silly that I made a trauma out of it because the last 4 years have been some of the best in my life and I've had a pretty good run.  So don't cry, Holly.  The best is yet to come!



I would say the same as you Glinda, except in my case its since 70, which is of course the new 50


----------



## Glinda

I remember trying to make a joke out of it while secretly feeling sorry for myself.  Very silly.  Once you find the right perspective on being in your 60s, there's a sense of happiness about it because you have all these life lessons you've learned and now you have the freedom to put them to good use and shape your life exactly as you choose like never before.  At least that's how it's been for me and I hope it will be for you too, Holly.


----------



## Glinda

merlin said:


> I would say the same as you Glinda, except in my case its since 70, which is of course the new 50



Yes, Merlin, also there may be a gender difference.  Anyway, that would make 60 the new 40?  Works for me!


----------



## Ameriscot

Glinda said:


> Yes, Merlin, also there may be a gender difference.  Anyway, that would make 60 the new 40?  Works for me!



So we are really still in our 40's right?  I hope that doesn't mean we have to go to work?!!

I went on a serious diet and exercise regime when I was 59 so by my birthday I was hot stuff!


----------



## merlin

Ameriscot said:


> So we are really still in our 40's right?  I hope that doesn't mean we have to go to work?!!
> 
> I went on a serious diet and exercise regime when I was 59 so by my birthday I was hot stuff!



Work!!!! God forbid, once you have your bus pass and your pension they can't make you work when you revert to 40


----------



## Ameriscot

merlin said:


> Work!!!! God forbid, once you have your bus pass and your pension they can't make you work when you revert to 40



LOL!  I still sometimes have nightmares that I'm late for work, or have a job interview!!  And I haven't worked in nearly 8 years!


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, just realized that your birthday is on our wedding anniversary!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

What the heck is all this talk of age? My next birthday I'll be 75. Three quarters of a century. Holly, relax! Turning 60 will be wonderful and get you that much closer to collecting OAP!


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> What the heck is all this talk of age? My next birthday I'll be 75. Three quarters of a century. Holly, relax! Turning 60 will be wonderful and get you that much closer to collecting OAP!



I always laugh when people freak out over turning 40 or 50!  60 is young.  Even 90 can be young!  It's all in your head.


----------



## Ralphy1

All in your heart?  But the arteries in your heart start hardening long before ninety!


----------



## Shalimar

For those of us who have a heart, Ralphy. You should escape with no Ill effects whatsoever.


----------



## Ameriscot




----------



## Shalimar

Annie, given that bikini pic you are going to rock 60!


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Annie, given that bikini pic you are going to rock 60!



Thanks but it's Holly who is turning 60 tomorrow.  I turned 63 in Feb.


----------



## Shalimar

Sorry, Annie, got confused. You still rock!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

What the heck is all this talk of age? My next birthday I'll be 75. Three quarters of a century. Holly, relax! Turning 60 will be wonderful and get you that much closer to collecting OAP!


----------



## oldman

Flying the corporate jet from Harrisburg, PA to New York City to pick up the big boss and his cronies. They went up earlier this week for meetings and last night I received a call that they will be ready to return at 4:00 today. Actually, I will be flying in and out of Newark. Quick flight, if I can get out of Newark on time, which is always doubtful at that time of the day.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Sorry, Annie, got confused. You still rock!



Why, thanks Shali!  You rock as well!  :cheers1:


----------



## Ralphy1

Get a room...


----------



## Shalimar

In your wildest dreams, Ralphy. You just don't understand the sisterhood.lol


----------



## Ralphy1

Repressed tendencies?


----------



## Shalimar

I have been called many things, sweet cheeks, repressed is not among them! Lollolllol.


----------



## Georgia Lady

I am thinking about buying an aquarium.  The expense will keep the beauty away that I would like.


----------



## Ralphy1

Closets are for clothes...


----------



## Shalimar

Indeed, Ralphy, and some could benefit from loosening theirs.


----------



## Ralphy1

Keeping them loose for comfort.  BTW, what do you think of manties for men?


----------



## Shalimar

How small are these man undies? Don't wear underwear myself.lol


----------



## Ralphy1

Commando!  Well, men prefer some support and panties are like silk panties for men..


----------



## Shalimar

Pics, want pics!


----------



## Ralphy1

Pics?  OK, providing you reciprocate!


----------



## Shalimar

Ralphy, my hair is so long it covers this small person quite modestly.lol


----------



## Ralphy1

Hmm, sounds like a hangover from your hippie days...


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks for the fun, Ralphy, you're the best! Sleep time, for a bit.


----------



## Ralphy1

May your dreams be as exotic and as erotic as you would want them to be...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Georgia Lady, Ralphy is in therapy. Forgive him.

Aquarium? Salt water? Fresh water? And...if you travel, is there someone who would/could look after the fishes? Having one to look at isn't just pretty, it's also soothing.


----------



## hollydolly

Glinda said:


> Holly, I am one "officially old" person who can reach way, way back through the echoing corridors of time in her memory to when she turned 60 (4 years ago).  It wasn't pretty.  Now I feel silly that I made a trauma out of it because the last 4 years have been some of the best in my life and I've had a pretty good run.  *So don't cry, Holly.  The best is yet to come*!




:yeahright:...only another 6 or 7 years until retirement.. *yikes*...that's longo timeo.... I wanna play nowwwww.. 

I'm knackered now...never mind years to come...

Seriously tho' only 4 hours left to be 59 ...and that's me officially Middle aged... funny thing is on the drive  to work this morning they were discussing age on the radio and it said offical statistics are now saying that Middle age these days doesn't start until your 60..so there you are folks if your in your 60's it's offical you ARE Middle aged...

Anyway..aside from that I had a very long verrrrry stressful day at work today, actually I called my Boss ( who is the cause of the majority of the problem  )  and told her that I'd had enough,.._more than enough_  and unless she started getting things dealt with in the way she should  I was walking out _right there and then_ ...and I bloody meant it......I sent her  into a panic, don't go , I'm sorry, I didn't mean to to..I shouldn't have, I should have ...yada yada...anyway in the end I stayed ..fool that I am, and I know  she'll be super nice to me again for a few weeks and then the same bull will  start all over again.

 I am absolutely shattered, crawled into the shower when I got home,  and even tho' I haven't had time to eat all day  I'm past it, just too tired to eat now.

Gotta be at the Southbank in the city  tomorrow for my Birthday treat..a trip on the London Eye, followed by  a River Cruise and apparently a secret surprise as well. wooohooo.. 

I got some lovely cards and gifts from colleagues...and one of my colleagues and friend  who lives and works at another venue in a different town 20 miles away  actually drove over to see me with a gift and a card even tho' it was her precious day off, how lovely was that? :wiggle:

Sooo, there you go that's a tiny synopsis of my day today... hope you all had a better one..


----------



## Shalimar

So sorry, Holly, for the pain in your back, and the boss who is a pain in the***. I hope your birthday is everything you could possibly hope for, special surprise and all. Not surprised at all that your friend drove considerable distance to deliver Birthday gifts and greetings in person, you deserve it, cuz you are a warm and special lady. We love you to bits on SF. :love_heart:


----------



## merlin

What a day Holly, it sounds terrible I hope things settle down a bit for you soon, how is your back standing up to it? 



> offical statistics are now saying that Middle age these days doesn't start until your 60..so there you are folks if your in your 60's it's offical you ARE Middle aged...



So at 73 I am only late middle aged then, maybe by the time I reach 80 it will be the new adolescence :lofl:


----------



## Cookie

Holly, glad your hard day is over and now you can rest and play -- birthday plans sound like good times.  

Don't worry about getting old, you'll be in the best company ... it's not so bad, honest..... you'll love it LOL.   My father used to say "gettin' old, gonna die soon" for 25 years, until he finally did bite the dust at 82.  So have fun while you can.  Hope your birthday is happy.  :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar

Merlin, some of us never saw the need to leave the first one! (adolescence, that is). By all means, be an adult, but never, ever, grow up!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

60 is middle age? Oh, goody! That makes me a middle teenager or something.


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> Merlin, some of us never saw the need to leave the first one! (adolescence, that is). By all means, be an adult, but never, ever, grow up!



Its not all fun being an adult, but as a teenager you can't wait to be one, its only later that you realise its not quite what you thought it was.

The adult me is pretty superficial anyway, a veneer just covering my inner child who will never age thank goodness!!!


----------



## hollydolly

Merlin , the back is giving me holy GYP tonight, it hurt like the devil today so I sent someone to buy me a pack of frozen peas to use as a cold compress .. 

*waves* to Cookie and Shali, & Georgia...yeah I know I'll never be old while I got you wunnerful ladies to keep the fun in everything...:love_heart::love_heart:

My daughter who lives in Spain sent me a china Mug which has her face printed on it pulling a funny...and she's been texting me all day pulling my leg about needing a walker soon..  a short time ago at a 1/4 to 9 she said..get to bed it's time old people were asleep...LOL..she's such a cheeky bint.. 

Here's the link to the article in the news yesterday  about the new age of Middle age.. 


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...er-lives-means-aren-t-classed-elderly-70.html


----------



## jujube

The milestones of 40 and 50 and 60 didn't bother me at all.  30 was a bitch.  I just HATED turning 30.  Now, I'm waiting (2 1/2 more years) to see how I feel about 70.


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, your day sounds like it was hell.  But it sounds like your birthday is going to be awesome!!  You'll be too busy for us tomorrow so.....


----------



## Shalimar

For some reason, I hated turning twenty, felt my youth was over,no other birthday has really bothered me since.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> For some reason, I hated turning twenty, felt my youth was over,no other birthday has really bothered me since.



20?  We were 20 once?  Oh, yea I have vague recollections.  Man, was I stupid then!  layful:


----------



## merlin

hollydolly said:


> Merlin , the back is giving me holy GYP tonight, it hurt like the devil today so I sent someone to buy me a pack of frozen peas to use as a cold compress ..



I used to work with backs a lot Holly when I was practicing holistic massage and shiatsu, many moons ago, I found a pressure release technique using shiatsu/acupuncture pressure points, gave instant relief in some cases, by releasing muscle spasm and taking the pressure off nerves in the area. I still use the technique on my daughter and Lisa for shoulder pain sometimes, it always seems to work. It may not be appropriate in your case as I know you have had surgery

I hope you get some relief from it for your birthday celebrations tomorrow.


----------



## merlin

A Happy 60th birthday Holly whenever you get to read this


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

jujube said:


> The milestones of 40 and 50 and 60 didn't bother me at all.  30 was a bitch.  I just HATED turning 30.  Now, I'm waiting (2 1/2 more years) to see how I feel about 70.



You, too? 30 about sent me around the bend. It was in the days of "don't trust anyone over 30". Turning 40, 50, 60 were ho-hum, just another day. Turning 70 surprised me because I hadn't expected to live to 70. Yet here I am


----------



## Glinda

Shalimar said:


> For some reason, I hated turning twenty, felt my youth was over,no other birthday has really bothered me since.



20?!  Really?  Give me a break!


----------



## Glinda

Holly, I hope you feel 100% better for your big day tomorrow.  Just put all the work BS aside and focus on FUN!

:birthday:


----------



## Shalimar

Glinda, it makes me smile now. Back then, I took everything so much more seriously, had yet to be converted to doubt. How tumultuous life seemed!


----------



## Kath

Holly - Hope you have the best birthday ever!  Have mountains of cake and ice cream and when you get to the top of the Eye, give us all a big wave!

                                                                            :birthday:


----------



## hollydolly

Good Morning everyone..just after 7am here, it's slightly foggy but it's not too chilly, I hope the sun comes out for later so I can get some good photos from the EYE 

Thank you for all your best wishes.. :cheers: I'm going into the city by train, much less stressful than going by car with London traffic so dense ..and it only takes about 30 minutes to get into central London and  then a couple of Tubes and we'll be there  Not leaving until about 9am, and I don't expect to be late home because it's a day trip before my big night out tomorrow at the Mike and the Mechanics Concert *does a little dance* :banana: ...so hopefully if I'm not too tired I'll pop on here later this evening and tell you all about it.. 

 What ho....Have a spiffing day my dears...:thumbsup:


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly!  Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Today is our 15th wedding anniversary. Gym, grocery shopping, dinner out. 

Sunshine today!


----------



## hollydolly

Annie thanks so much for the HUGE Birthday greetings.....OOh Goodness yes I saw that it was your anniversary on my Birthday  meant to comment on it before I went to bed last night 


Happy Anniversary Annie and Mr A...enjoy your dinner out..


----------



## Kadee

Happy Birthday Holly,  sorry can't sing .......artytime::happybday:
Have a great time at the concert .......We want to know all about it .....


----------



## hollydolly

Morning Kay...thanks chikadee.:love_heart:..The concert is tomorrow night...it's the London Eye and the River Cruise today...


----------



## Kadee

Evening Holly , you enjoy all your special treats, I still remember what someone said to me when I turned 60 ! He said after all you will be on your way to 70 tomorrow :flowers:


----------



## Ralphy1

"Celebration time, com'on!"


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Annie thanks so much for the HUGE Birthday greetings.....OOh Goodness yes I saw that it was your anniversary on my Birthday  meant to comment on it before I went to bed last night
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary Annie and Mr A...enjoy your dinner out..
> 
> 
> View attachment 17027




Thanks, Holly!  Hope you're having an amazing day!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Happy happy happy birthday, Holly! I hope it's all a birthday should be and more

And happy anniversary, Ameriscot!

Still raining here. I expect to see animals marching up the street in pairs, carrying lumber and shipbuilding supplies...


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Happy happy happy birthday, Holly! I hope it's all a birthday should be and more
> 
> And happy anniversary, Ameriscot!
> 
> Still raining here. I expect to see animals marching up the street in pairs, carrying lumber and shipbuilding supplies...



Thanks Georgia!


----------



## Shalimar

Happy birthday to you, Holly! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Shalimar

Happy anniversary, Annie! I hope you and your husband have a special day.


----------



## merlin

.


----------



## QuickSilver

Have my yearly performance review today..  want to see what they come up with in the way of an increase..  lol!!


Happy birthday Holly... and Happy Anniversary AS


----------



## Cookie

Happy Anniversary, Annie - Enjoy your celebration!

Having morning tea black, low on coffee and out of milk, so there you go. It's been a busy busy week, out almost every day, and off to my ladies knitting/crochet circle soon (I know, very sedate, but not really). I've started a granny square solid color afghan, which I'm happily getting somewhere with. Knitting is the rage here as are other crafty pastimes like quilting and sewing here in the big smoke, believe it or not. Soon it will be salsa dancing.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thank you Shali, Merlin, and Cookie!!


----------



## Kath

AS - Hope your anniversary is lovely and that you both enjoy yourselves!

Holly - Have a fun birthday and many, many more to come!

Today was one of those days where one thing gets piled on top of another - I have to walk the dog one more time and then I'm going to dive into bed and go comatose.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, Kath.  We had a nice dinner at a pub down the road - road our bikes so we could have beer.  Typical Scots were sitting out front at the picnic tables and benches with short sleeve shirts and it was only in the low 50's F!  

Up very early this morning - before 6.  Hubby is going to the island where our Ugandan daughter lives and works.  He'll be bringing her back here for a week on Monday.  He's been itching to try out his new pedal-assisted electric bike, so is driving to the town where the ferry departs with his bike strapped on the back. He'll park the car in town and take the ferry over to the big island and ride his bike the 40 miles to the ferry which takes him to the wee island.  A beautiful ride.

So I'm on my own until Monday afternoon.  Workout later this morning, then housework, getting guest room ready.  Need to get up into the loft and toss down a single mattress and air it out as we're going to have an overlap of guests next weekend.  Scottish daughter will be here with her family.


----------



## jujube

GeorgiaXplant said:


> You, too? 30 about sent me around the bend. It was in the days of "don't trust anyone over 30". Turning 40, 50, 60 were ho-hum, just another day. Turning 70 surprised me because I hadn't expected to live to 70. Yet here I am



My theory:  At 30, I still had illusions about how my life was going to turn out, things I was going to accomplish and the person I was going to turn out to be.  Turning 30 without accomplishing many of those was a real downer.  By 40, I had settled into who I am and didn't have that many illusions left.  By 50, I was pretty happy with my lot in life and felt a lot better than I had at 30.  By 60, I was more confident about my abilities than I had ever been (two years as a widow had taught me that I could do a lot more than I had thought).  I'm actually looking forward to 70.


----------



## Glinda

Happy Anniversary, Annie!

Usually on Saturdays I'm staying at my S.O.'s place and don't sign on to SF when we're "out and about."  But today he's coming to my place as tomorrow we're setting off early for Balboa Park (which I live much closer to) where we'll enjoy the Earth Day celebrations.  Should be fun - hope it's not too hot. 
 :sunglass:


----------



## Cookie

That sounds like a fun weekend, Glinda.  Enjoy the Earth Day events.


----------



## Ameriscot

Glinda said:


> Happy Anniversary, Annie!
> 
> Usually on Saturdays I'm staying at my S.O.'s place and don't sign on to SF when we're "out and about."  But today he's coming to my place as tomorrow we're setting off early for Balboa Park (which I live much closer to) where we'll enjoy the Earth Day celebrations.  Should be fun - hope it's not too hot.
> :sunglass:




Thanks, Glinda!  We had a pleasant dinner out.  

Have fun at the Earth Day celebrations.


----------



## Shalimar

Have a lovely weekend Glinda.


----------



## Kath

AS - Glad your dinner out was fun and your hubby's bicycle ride sounds very exciting!  I hadn't heard of the kind of bicycle he has but it sounds like way more fun than the usual bike.

Got up at 5 a.m. this morning to walk dog - when we got back I opened the fridge and realized it wasn't working.  Checked the circuit breaker downstairs and then got out the instruction book that came with the fridge originally.  Read the book completely - no clue.  Meanwhile I loaded up all the food in the fridge that still looked OK and took it to our old fridge in the garage.  Then phoned the place where we bought the broken fridge and they said they would come here on Monday afternoon to fix it (hopefully).  When I carried the bags of food from fridge A to fridge B, I really did a number on my already-hurting rotator cuff tear, but on Mon. a.m. I'll be seeing my family doctor who plans to give shots to my rotator cuff area. Right now, I've got the shoulder wrapped up in a heating pad which helps a bit but keeps me from doing some of the other things I wanted to do.  Since my local book club meets in a couple days, I've been trying to finish the chosen book which is "Shadow Divers," the true adventure of 2 Americans who risked all to unearth a sunken U-boat left over from WWII.  This book club is made up of 17 women so it's somewhat amazing that this book was chosen for the April read.  One of the club's goals was to "push the envelope" so that club members would not get into a readership rut.  Still not working enough on my personal goal to travel everywhere (well, at least to UK  and environs).  AS and Holly and other travelers, what do you do about your pets when you go on trips?  Any info would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath, there are many types of electric bike, some you can switch on the battery and you don't have to pedal.  His is pedal-assisted so you never stop pedaling but it makes cycling up hills a LOT easier.  He said the 40 miles was a piece of cake.  I've decided I want one too!

Sorry about your fridge!  When it happens to us it's always when it's totally stocked up.  Hope your rotator cuff gets relief.  I've hurt mine a couple of times and it's not fun!!  

The reason we don't have any pets is because we travel. I'd love a dog but we are gone too often and for too long. If my stepdaughter lived a lot closer we'd share a dog.


----------



## ronaldj

went to a small comic convention in Flint mich. took two of my grandchildren.....now splitting wood for next winter, well right now going to sit on my porch and read for a spell....


----------



## Kath

Ameriscot said:


> Kath, there are many types of electric bike, some you can switch on the battery and you don't have to pedal.  His is pedal-assisted so you never stop pedaling but it makes cycling up hills a LOT easier.  He said the 40 miles was a piece of cake.  I've decided I want one too!
> 
> Sorry about your fridge!  When it happens to us it's always when it's totally stocked up.  Hope your rotator cuff gets relief.  I've hurt mine a couple of times and it's not fun!!
> 
> The reason we don't have any pets is because we travel. I'd love a dog but we are gone too often and for too long. If my stepdaughter lived a lot closer we'd share a dog.



Thanks for the info on the bike - it sounds perfect!  I'm shocked that I haven't seen anyone around here riding one!  I'll bet if I got one, everyone else might too!  I expect I'd need a helmet as well - when I think of all the miles I rode my bike back in the day, I never once had anything on my head (well maybe a scarf)!

I can certainly see why you don't have a pet because you folks do travel very often.  My dog is a very devoted dog - I've never had one as loyal and loving as Suki so I may have to find a way to travel with her in tow.  If we were away from each other, I'd be missing her as much she would miss me so we'd both be a mess!  If I ever moved to Scotland I'd share a dog with you because you seem like you'd be an excellent dog-mom.


----------



## Kathy G in MI

Played Euchre tonight at the senior center. Second place with a 74. $18.50 win!!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Congrats Kathy G. The only time I've heard of Euchre was when I lived in the UP.

Kath, yes I'd be a great doggy mum.  We are in ideal location for a dog. Stone wall surrounding 1/2 acre and a beach out front at low tide - a popular dog walking site. But between the last week of August and first of March we'll be gone 4 months and one week.

DH was talking about buying this bike for many months and I kept saying no no no too much money, especially with our Thailand trips. I finally gave him a go ahead in exchange for him giving me a new half bath. The bikes were on sale from £2500 to £1500. He said he'd get me one as well and now I'm kicking myself for saying no. Not on sale any more. 

Yes Kath wear a helmet. I like my current bike but can't keep up with DH now!!


----------



## Ameriscot

It's a glorious sunny Sunday morning here.  Need to finish the housework this morning while it gets warmer outside - doubt it will get out of the 50's but it's not windy.  Might go out for a bike ride this afternoon.


----------



## Glinda

Looks like we'll have a perfect day today for the Earth Day celebrations.  The predicted high is 71 and sunny.  I hope all of you have a wonderful day!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Still raining here and we have a tornado watch. Ugh. The gloomy weather does nothing for my disposition.


----------



## Josiah

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Still raining here and we have a tornado watch. Ugh. The gloomy weather does nothing for my disposition.



Someone in northern Florida was just saying her garden was drying out, too bad you can't send your rain a few mile to the south.


----------



## Shalimar

Sorry the weather has got you down, Georgia. Hope you feel better soon!:love_heart:


----------



## Josiah

Glinda said:


> Looks like we'll have a perfect day today for the Earth Day celebrations.  The predicted high is 71 and sunny.  I hope all of you have a wonderful day!



I welcome Earth Day as an opportunity for more people to think soberly about the challenge we all face as a result of man-induced climate change.


----------



## Cookie

Hope everyone has a great day regardless of the weather.   Its sunny and cool here, may go up to 10 C -- made a bet that we'd have green buds on our trees by Tuesday.... still waiting.


----------



## Shalimar

It is a beautiful sunny spring morning here in Mediterranean north. Spring is on full swing, and the birds are singing up a storm. My favourite squirrels, Rasputin, and Robespierre, visited me today. I love the little rodents. Don't know why squirrels and wasps like me, but they do. Must be my sunny personality? Lol. Today involves food preparation. I am making pasta noodles with my machine, and preparing fettuccine for an army. My two bread machines are on, raisin buns rising on top of the stove.....


----------



## Cookie

Shali, that sounds like a delicious feast in the making at the chez Shalimar. West coast always is ahead in spring..... our squirrels are still looking for lost buried food, birdies are just assembling their nests and the other day it was just warm enough to sit out on the restaurant patio. I really should dust off my bread machine and get some loaves happening too, maybe tomorrow. LOL


----------



## Shalimar

Chez Shalimar always open for friends, Cookie! Bring a bottle of wine, I will supply the rest.


----------



## Cookie

Just putting my shoes on.....got the vino.... see you soon! nthego:


----------



## Shalimar

Awesome, Cookie! We'll have a party!


----------



## Cookie

k:


----------



## Kath

AS - Thanks for sharing the pictures of your beautiful surroundings!  I immediately pictured hiking the hills there - does Scotland have lots of hiking trails?  I would think so because the scenery sure invites hikers.

I certainly admire all the bread machine users on here!  I'm probably the only person around who never had a bread machine.  When my kids were really little, I would occasionally make bread but back then I don't think the bread machine was in stores.  Once I made pasta by following a friend's Italian grandmother's recipe.  I made the dough, rolled it out, cut it into strips, and hung the pasta strips over a line of string that I erected in the laundry room where it would be left alone to dry.  Not long after, somebody opened the door suddenly, creating a rush of air that blew down the line with the pasta on it.  After picking up the pasta off the floor, I dusted it off and decided to prepare it for the dinner guests who were coming imminently.  I had seriously considered throwing out the pasta, but the person who opened the door and caused the pasta debacle insisted that I cook it because "the guests will never know."  Then we got divorced.  That was the first and last homemade pasta adventure I ever participated in.

Today is cloudy but pleasant here.  Everyone's bulbs are now up and some actually are blooming, mostly the daffodils.  My purple-leaf plum tree is now in bloom and I'm waiting for my alliums and cherry trees to pop soon.  So the blooming is happening, just a bit later than before.  Everyone have a lovely Spring day!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Kath, I had a bread machine once. Thought maybe I read the directions wrong...turned out to be a defective machine. Exchanged it for another. Would you believe that one was defective, too? Ticked me off in a really big way. I'd been making bread since about age 8 or 10 and just continued to make "real" bread. I even won a blue ribbon at the country fair. Must be good bread because nobody has ever complained about it, and it doesn't last long enough to get stale. Three loaves at  time...gone in less than three days.

Never tried making my own pasta.

Hope everybody will come on over and bring lumber and stuff. The rain just won't stop, and a little while ago, there was "rotation" about a mile away from us. Scary stuff. It's supposed to let up later this afternoon, then return with a vengeance early tomorrow morning. This is Day 8 of rain. Oh, well, at least we don't have to shovel it, and we can count our blessings that it's not a drought like out West. We did suffer our own three-year drought here just a few years ago, and it wasn't pleasant. Couldn't buy a raindrop. Now we can't pay to make it go away.


----------



## Cookie

My mom would make her own pasta without a machine.  She would roll out a big flat circle of dough onto the table, then roll it into a tightish tube, and slice thru the tube with a sharp knife to make thin strips.  Fluff it out with a bit of flour and voila! - pasta noodles for her delicious chicken noodle soup.  We never had leftovers, but I imagine one could spread it out on a table to dry out.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> AS - Thanks for sharing the pictures of your beautiful surroundings!  I immediately pictured hiking the hills there - does Scotland have lots of hiking trails?  I would think so because the scenery sure invites hikers.
> 
> I certainly admire all the bread machine users on here!  I'm probably the only person around who never had a bread machine.  When my kids were really little, I would occasionally make bread but back then I don't think the bread machine was in stores.  Once I made pasta by following a friend's Italian grandmother's recipe.  I made the dough, rolled it out, cut it into strips, and hung the pasta strips over a line of string that I erected in the laundry room where it would be left alone to dry.  Not long after, somebody opened the door suddenly, creating a rush of air that blew down the line with the pasta on it.  After picking up the pasta off the floor, I dusted it off and decided to prepare it for the dinner guests who were coming imminently.  I had seriously considered throwing out the pasta, but the person who opened the door and caused the pasta debacle insisted that I cook it because "the guests will never know."  Then we got divorced.  That was the first and last homemade pasta adventure I ever participated in.
> 
> Today is cloudy but pleasant here.  Everyone's bulbs are now up and some actually are blooming, mostly the daffodils.  My purple-leaf plum tree is now in bloom and I'm waiting for my alliums and cherry trees to pop soon.  So the blooming is happening, just a bit later than before.  Everyone have a lovely Spring day!



Tons and tons of hiking trails here, Kath.  Lots of mountains to climb as well, some a bit dangerous as people die hiking certain ones every year.  

Love my bread machine.  I think I bought the first one in 2001 or 02.  Broke after a while and stupidly bought another of the same, same problem We bought our Panasonic about 2003/04 I think and love it.  No problems. 

A hike on the Isle of Skye way back in 2002:


----------



## merlin

Have woke up to sunny dawn, and having a coffee in bed, life feels blissful, I am looking forward to going out later this morning with my two daughters to a pensioners showing (complete with tea and biscuits)   of *"Still Alice" *the film about Alzheimers starring Julianne Moore, we then go on to a surprise restaurant/pub for lunch. 

Its the last of three Christmas treats we agreed to give each other in turn, instead of giving just more stuff that we don't really need. 

It works by one of us organising and paying for a cinema visit with a lunch or dinner, for the other two. Its usually all a surprise but the film was revealed this time.


----------



## QuickSilver

Worked all day yesterday putting away winter coats and sweaters... and bringing out summer stuff...  Now it's cold again today..


----------



## Ralphy1

Cold and rainy here,  but my e-reader is well stocked and so is my liquor cabinet so life will be good...


----------



## Pappy

Hot and humid this morning. Tossed and turned all night long so got up at 4:30 and read for awhile on my IPad kindle. Stormy last night. Lots of lightning and rain.


----------



## Raven

I'm staying inside today where it's warm as I'm getting over a cold and sore throat. 
Spring is officially here with cool nights but warmer during the day.
Good weather for maple syrup producers.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm up. Today was scheduled to be a day off, but the rain will be over today and we'll have sunshine tomorrow...so tomorrow's client will get her house cleaned today just in time for company later this afternoon, and I'll get tomorrow off to play in the garden. Win/Win.

Hope y'all have a great day.


----------



## Ameriscot

merlin said:


> Have woke up to sunny dawn, and having a coffee in bed, life feels blissful, I am looking forward to going out later this morning with my two daughters to a pensioners showing (complete with tea and biscuits)   of *"Still Alice" *the film about Alzheimers starring Julianne Moore, we then go on to a surprise restaurant/pub for lunch.
> 
> Its the last of three Christmas treats we agreed to give each other in turn, instead of giving just more stuff that we don't really need.
> 
> It works by one of us organising and paying for a cinema visit with a lunch or dinner, for the other two. Its usually all a surprise but the film was revealed this time.



Think I'll wait for Still Alice on Netflix.  Even the trailer I saw of it at the cinema made me cry.  Great idea for xmas gifts that you all do!

There's only a small cinema in our town, so when we feel like watching some movies we go to the massive Cineworld complex in Glasgow.  If there are two movies we'd like to see we often spend the night at an Ibis hotel.  On one trip we saw 2 films one day and another one the next morning.


----------



## Ameriscot

Raven, hope you get over your cold soon.  For some reason I've had 3 this winter, although one or two might have been flu - with the cough that wouldn't go away.

Ralphy, sounds like a great plan for the day!  Drunken book reading.  

Went to the gym this morning, picked up a few things at supermarket.  Ugandan daughter and my hubby will be home mid-afternoon.


----------



## Ralphy1

Book reading first, drunkeness second...


----------



## Ameriscot

Ralphy1 said:


> Book reading first, drunkeness second...



Good plan.  May be hard to focus your eyes if you're inebriated.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ralphy! How goes your therapy?


----------



## Ralphy1

Shali dumped me!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Whaaat? How unprofessional. Did she at least refer you to someone else? Someone, I might add, _qualified_. Poor Ralphy!


----------



## Ralphy1

No, she has left me in the lurch to struggle on alone, but I have been thinking of self-hypnosis...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Whatever works for you, dear. I will face the East for a moment of silent prayer.

Off to work with me...


----------



## Ralphy1

Thanks for your support, but you might be more successful kneeling on a prayer rug...


----------



## Bullie76

Plan to wash and polish my SUV. I've been putting off the polishing part, but going to get it done today.


----------



## Josiah

I guess I'll go to a monthly Alzheimer's caregivers support group this evening. I confess I find these meetings very depressing. I get to tell my misery story and then I have to listen to everyone else's. I have gained some useful information and I believe in theory the concept of support groups, but the subject is so depressing.


----------



## hollydolly

Evenin'  Everyone,

Sorry I've been a bit quiet but the last few days have exhausted me more than I Could have imagined. I think going back to work so soon after the surgery then having the whole Birthday weekend the day after a long exhausting 13 hour shift just about finished me off..and really a shock to me ( someone who is always full of energy) to be side-swiped good and proper in that way.

Anyhooo the Concert went well except there were no lumbar supports on the seats so I had to stand in the aisle for most of the concert but no biggie...but the most upsetting part was that no-one was allowed to film or take pictures of any kind during the concert or the meet and greet...that kind of spoiled it a little bit for me. They had ushers lined up all along the aisles to ensure no-one sneaked a photo and they were honestly like little Hitlers jumping on people immediately they saw a phone appear..and warning them to put it away or leave. 

We left just as they last few notes of the last song was being sung, mainly to avoid the crowds on exit..so I managed to get one sneaky photo..albeit blurry cuz my camera is just not up to night shots annoyingly.. just as we were about to go out the door.. so here's the only shot I managed to get.







Back to work tomorrow morning so up again at 5am...roll on my holidays


----------



## Shalimar

Josiah, I hear you. I concur that gaining information is helpful, but not everyone benefits from the 'sharing' aspects of support groups, for many it actually becomes a depressant. Some individuals find distraction a far more valuable tool in dealing with an ongoing tragic situations, than a continual internal/verbal examination. I know that when my mother was going through her own decline, I would have found constantly rehashing the situation untenable. There is no one answer , just what works for you.


----------



## Josiah

> Sorry I've been a bit quiet but the last few days have exhausted me more than I Could have imagined. I think going back to work so soon after the surgery then having the whole Birthday weekend the day after a long exhausting 13 hour shift just about finished me off..and really a shock to me ( someone who is always full of energy) to be side-swiped good and proper in that way.



Chronic pain just wears you ragged and then to do a 13 hour shift, that's brutal. I really feel for you Holly.


----------



## Shalimar

Holly, you are really made of tough stuff, I admire you immensely :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar

Slept half the day away. Have spent the afternoon colouring in my new book. So peaceful, feels similar to my twice a day meditation. Still eating yesterday's food, no cooking today.


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, sorry you are totally knackered and had to stand during the concert. I could never have done 13 hour shifts!


----------



## Ameriscot

Ugandan daughter here. Sunny and high of 16/low 60s so think a bike ride is a great idea.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good sunny morning, boys and girls. After eight long days and nights of rain and more rain, the sky is clear this morning. Woohoo and stuff. Yesterday afternoon and evening were downright scary here with tornadoes, high winds and so much hail that people had to clear it away with shovels. There was no calm before the storm. The calm is now, and it is _glorious_

If anybody needs me today, I'll be either laying sod or planting flowers. Just walk around the side of the house to the back, and there I'll be!


----------



## QuickSilver

Cold and windy again today.  Our one week of Spring is apparently over.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

LOL QS. We used to joke that Up North our summer was July 4. Usually. The summer that I was 7 or 8, it sNOwed. Just a few years ago, we had frost the morning of the 4th.


----------



## QuickSilver

GeorgiaXplant said:


> LOL QS. We used to joke that Up North our summer was July 4. Usually. The summer that I was 7 or 8, it sNOwed. Just a few years ago, we had frost the morning of the 4th.



Usually in Chicago, we go from cold and rainy to 90 degrees.  Spring is a non-season.  Our poor furnaces go from blowing heat to blowing air conditioning without a break.


----------



## Glinda

Georgia, I can only imagine how nice and fresh it must feel after all that rain . . . sigh

Well, another sunny, dry day in San Diego.  I'm meeting a friend for lunch.  She's been retired for about four months now and I suspect she hasn't decided what her priorities are yet - classes, volunteer work, maybe a part-time job.  We're going to an area that has lots of consignment, antique, used book stores, etc. so we'll browse around after lunch.  Should be fun.


----------



## Cookie

Glinda, your outing sounds like just the kinds of things I like to do. Have a great time, and hope it doesn't get too hot. 

Georgia, it must feel great to finally have the rain over and done with. Enjoy your day.

Its around 8-9 C here and cloudy. Not sure what I'm doing yet, maybe catch up on some housework and then out for a walk.


----------



## Lon

I haven't even eaten breakfast yet as it's just 8 15 AM. No big plans today, just gonna hang out and read.


----------



## Pappy

Busy morning. Went to car dealer to check on my warranty. We're good for three more years. Next, Apple Store to see if they could help,with a small problem. They did. So far, batting 100%. Next was Brighthouse cable to have them put us on summer schedule. Much cheaper that way. Stopped at store, got a couple scratch off tickets. Took Mama to lunch and then came home.

Sat down, scratched $5.00 ticket and won $200.00 bucks. Really batting 100% now. :sentimental:
The day's half over and if someone doesn't come along and screw it up, it will be a very good day.


----------



## Shalimar

Congrats on your win, pappy!


----------



## Ameriscot

Congrats, Pappy!

Daughter, hubby and I went for a bike ride to the botanic gardens, had a nice lunch in the cafe and wandered around the gardens.  Got some nice photos which I'm putting in an album here if anyone wants to look. 

It was sunny and about 16c, low 60's.  Tomorrow is expected to be sunny and upper 60's.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Congrats, Pappy

A bike ride in the sunshine, lunch, botanical gardens...sounds divine.

I had a perfectly wonderful time digging in the garden and planting flowers. Alas, didn't get to lay any sod. The kind I need isn't available. Seems it had some sort of disease last year and it hasn't been figured out yet so this year's sod is diseased as well. Daughter's landscaper was here today and said the best thing I could do is live with the bare spots for the summer, aerate and then seed in the fall. Maybe, just maybe it'll work. I've tried everything else. Darn it. At least we'll have plenty of pretty flowers, and the flower garden takes up more space than the lawn.

For whatever reason, I'm very tired and have been for a couple of weeks. Can't explain it and it's just not like me. I may have to cave and make an appointment with my friendly, neighborhood physician. It pains me to have to do that because "doctoring" just isn't my nature.  In the past 10 years, maybe I've seen my doctor two or three times in between September physicals. This getting older stuff is a darned nuisance.

Tomorrow is going to be another sunny day! And warmer than today. Love it:love_heart:


----------



## hollydolly

Mornin' Folks,

Just a very quick helloo...I'm literally just getting ready to dash out the door. Gonna be another very hot day today and I won't see it apart from out of an over AC'd office window , so while everyone is dressed in shorts I have to have a jumper and a jacket on..Typical that on my day off tomorrow the temps are going to drop and it's going to be cloudy too...*sigh*...have a good day folks whatever you're up to..


----------



## QuickSilver

Still cold here... in the 30's for a low.  Hoping for warming by the weekend


----------



## Bullie76

Got my SUV washed and polished the other day. Next morning....it's covered with pollen. We've had tons of rain so I thought it had been mostly washed away. I guess 'mostly' is the key word. Oh well.....

Played golf yesterday and finished painting  some house trim work left over from last Fall. Just a couple of posts to paint and I'm done. More golf this morning.


----------



## Josiah

Today's get a massage day. Mailing a book to UK so have to stand in line at the Post Office. For domestic shipments I just have to leave postage paid packages on the counter...no waiting. Visit the nursing home at both lunch and supper to help Maggie with her meals.


----------



## Glinda

Josiah said:


> Today's get a massage day. Mailing a book to UK so have to stand in line at the Post Office. For domestic shipments I just have to leave postage paid packages on the counter...no waiting. Visit the nursing home at both lunch and supper to help Maggie with her meals.



Maggie is so fortunate to have you, Josh, and I commend you for your devotion.


----------



## Raven

I agree Glinda.  All nursing home patients need a family member to visit often and make
sure they are okay.  Unfortunately some don't have family who live nearby and that is sad.

Good for you Josiah for being so kind to your wife and helping with her meals.


----------



## Shalimar

In memory of my grandmother whom I loved more than any other member of my family, I visit two nearby nursing homes. Gramma was able to avoid that fate, many are not. I love the residents, we laugh, sing, play cards, tell jokes, talk about whatever they wish. I bring sugarless candy to some, homemade cookies to others. Try to remember birthdays, and touch my friends as much as possible, just because they are old, doesn't mean they don't need love. I need them every bit as much as they need me. One Welshman, who resembles Paul Newman, has a tenor voice that would shame Pavarotti. Another woman plays by ear, just as my gramma did. My gramma could play the saw!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Bad day at the "office" and I'm feeling meaner than a snake


----------



## Lon

Well I started the day off with a Pedicure & Manicure and then a haircut, then a bit of grocery shopping. Then I took my well groomed body home and got on the computer and started responding to posts. I always like to be well groomed when I go on Senior Forums.


----------



## Shalimar

What soured your day, Georgia?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

going to work


----------



## Shalimar

Hope tomorrow is better for you, Georgia.


----------



## Kath

Sorry you've had some rough times at work, Georgia.  Hope it all changes for the better!

The last few days have been really busy.  The appliance repair guy came and fixed my broken fridge which apparently had been zapped during a big thunderstorm we recently had.  Took my car up to the dealer because the fuel filler door wouldn't open - they got it open and found that the rubber ring inside the cap had worn out so they replaced it.  That was a big plus as I needed gas which is hard to put in the car if the fuel door can't be opened.  Today the handyman came to restructure some drywall in my house that had gotten some cracks in it.  This will require another day's work to get the fixed stuff repainted.  Seems like keeping things from falling apart takes a lot more time than I realized - my DH was the one who always handled seeing to the repairs and I did the wifely jobs.  Live and learn!


----------



## Ameriscot

Yesterday went to the gym then a bike ride to a beach with daughter and hubby. It was sunny and mid 60s. Same for today but no bike ride.

Stepdaughter and family coming tomorrow so need to be sure house is 3 year old proof and Stella is in the fridge.  Need to get my dumbbells where 3 year old can't get them as I have images of him picking one up and dropping on his toes!


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, what is Stella, please?


----------



## Ameriscot

Stella Artois. A beer.


----------



## Shalimar

Thank you Annie, I was afraid you had devolved into cannibalism. Yikes! Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot

Haha!! Wanted to see if anyone was paying attention!


----------



## Josiah

Hi Annie


----------



## Ameriscot

Good morning, Josiah.


----------



## Ameriscot

Yesterday I posted our votes for the UK general election.


----------



## Pappy

Blood work for wife and me at 7:00 AM and then off for coffee and breakfast. Stomachs growing already for its usual coffee.


----------



## QuickSilver

So I was perusing FB last evening....  Out of the blue.. comes a POKE..   MY EX!!   WTF..   lol!!   You know what he can do with his pokes.  bleh..


----------



## Cookie

Ameriscot said:


> Haha!! Wanted to see if anyone was paying attention!



I noticed AS, Stella is my beer of choice!

Morning all, waking up slowly..... want to go out later and buy some sweet potatoes. That's all I know right now. 

QS, - getting poked by ex is always disconcerting. Be glad it's only a cyber poke.


----------



## Shalimar

QuickSilver, I had one of those pokes recently as well. I would need two tubs of booze before I would consider speaking to him.
single malt may improve with age, he does not!


----------



## Glinda

QuickSilver said:


> So I was perusing FB last evening....  Out of the blue.. comes a POKE..   MY EX!!   WTF..   lol!!   You know what he can do with his pokes.  bleh..



That's one of the reasons I'm reluctant to go on FB.  Let that sleeping dog lie . . .


----------



## QuickSilver

Believe me... a FB poke is as close as he is gonna get.


----------



## Ameriscot

Neither of my exs could find me.  They don't even know my last name now.


----------



## Pappy

All my ex's live in Texas..
No ex's here. Same for more years than I hate to admit. Not really.....57 pretty damn good years.


----------



## Shalimar

You are a kind man Pappy. No one here would be surprised that your marriage endures. You are an example to us all!


----------



## QuickSilver

Pappy said:


> All my ex's live in Texas..
> No ex's here. Same for more years than I hate to admit. Not really.....57 pretty damn good years.




But do you still poke her....   (on FB I mean)


----------



## Shalimar

QuickSilver, you certainly had your oats/wheaties this morning! Lol.


----------



## QuickSilver

Shalimar said:


> QuickSilver, you certainly had your oats/wheaties this morning! Lol.



I think I have been wary wary bad today...


----------



## hollydolly

Glinda said:


> That's one of the reasons I'm reluctant to go on FB.  Let that sleeping dog lie . . .



Me too Glinda..


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all,

A little later start today ..just 30 minutes,  but I'm working a little closer to home than usual today so a little  less of a commute...

Gonna stop off a B&Q on the way home tonight to buy a new Long reach hedge trimmer. Our hedges are over 6 feet tall now about 5 feet deep and 60 feet long so the little weedy hedge trimmer isn't up to the job any more .

Kath I hope you've got all the maintenance work done by now, sometimes it can get a bit overwhelming when everything seems to go wrong at once I know, and also with your hubby so poorly it's must be exhausting for you to deal with everything at times..I do hope you're looking after yourself too. 

Have a good day everyone ...see you later


----------



## Kadee

It's after 4 pm here, been out with my friend most of the day, shopping we like checking out  opp shops as my friend is a collector old post card and packs of cards... neighbours coming for Dinner tonight, prepared most of the vegtables before going out ,hubby put on the leg of lamb and watched it while we were out, had a busy but nice day.my friend and I are going to Adelaide Tuesday for a couple of days . We have been friends for 30 years, we are both interested in the same things with the exception of collecting...she is widowed ( 17 years ago)  but still dances which I think is good for her to still go out and enjoy herself....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. I don't know about everybody else, but I am soooo ready for this work week to be  O V E R!!!!


----------



## Shalimar

Hi Georgia, I am waiting for the weekend myself!


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, we've got a massively tall front hedge and hubby has to stand on a ladder with his hedge trimmer to cut it.  

Georgia, sorry your week sucked!  Hope you have a lovely weekend. 

Ugandan daughter and hubby went over to the transport museum in Glasgow to meet up with stepdaughter, hubby, 3 year old son.  Then they'll all be here over the weekend, with Ugandan daughter leaving Monday morning to go back to work.  

Yesterday I baked oatmeal raisin cookies and made a wholewheat fusilli and chickpea salad.  Just finished making fairy cakes and put on a number 3 candle on one of them as grandson turned 3 on Tuesday - same day as Queen but she didn't send him a card so she's not getting one either. 

Went to the gym this morning, picked up a few groceries.  Doing a BBQ tonight but will have to eat inside.  The gorgeous, sunny warm days we've had disappeared.  Mostly cloudy and cooler now.  I can't believe my brother in Michigan posted that they got snow!


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, oatmeal raisin cookies!!!!!!


----------



## QuickSilver

Off work today...  no plans yet..  just enjoying some coffee and watching the news..


----------



## Ralphy1

Colder than a dead whore's dream here today but some good meals of meat and potatoes will warm me up...


----------



## Shalimar

Good idea, Ralphy, beef, cheese, and broccoli stuffed potatoes for this mermaid's supper.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Annie, oatmeal raisin cookies!!!!!!



They are yummy and almost healthy.  Lots of cinnamon.  105 calories each as I don't make them with real butter.


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, mean mean mean teasing mean


----------



## Ralphy1

Those sound good with maybe a little peanut butter spread on them...


----------



## Ameriscot

Ralphy1 said:


> Colder than a dead whore's dream here today but some good meals of meat and potatoes will warm me up...



Interesting, Ralphy.  Haven't heard that saying.  My non PC hubby has a few 'hoor' sayings, like 'sweating like a hoor in church' or when shopping I'm instructed to choose onions that are 'harder than a hoor's heart'.  I think he's a bit negative about hoors, personally.


----------



## Ameriscot

Here Shali and Ralphy, help yourself to a couple of them.....


----------



## Glinda

:coffeelaugh: 
Good morning, everyone!  I'm glad to see everyone seems happy today.  I certainly am because I'm going to one of my favorite San Diego events this morning.  It's called Art Alive.  Every year the floral artists of San Diego County apply to the San Diego Museum of Art and are assigned a painting or a sculpture to interpret in floral design.  You'd be astounded and delighted at what they come up with.  They also decorate the entire museum in flowers and, of course, it smells wonderful.  I'll take my camera, although I'm pretty sure photos are not allowed.  Anyway, I'm excited - I wait all year for this event!  Gotta go start getting ready.


----------



## Ameriscot

Have a lovely day, Glinda.  Sounds nice!


----------



## Shalimar

What a wonderful event Glinda!


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks, Annie, I ate Ralphy's cookie. He's too drunk to noticelayful:


----------



## Ameriscot

shalimar said:


> thanks, annie, i ate ralphy's cookie. He's too drunk to noticelayful:



lol


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, do you want me to help dh overcome his aversion to hoors??? Or we could just brainwash him into becoming your abject slave! Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Annie, do you want me to help dh overcome his aversion to hoors??? Or we could just brainwash him into becoming your abject slave! Lol.



Naw, but thanks for the offer...I think.    He loves to laugh and will make jokes about anybody and anything.  He's very Scottish.


----------



## Shalimar

Just teasing, Annienthego:


----------



## Josiah

Glinda said:


> :coffeelaugh:
> Good morning, everyone!  I'm glad to see everyone seems happy today.  I certainly am because I'm going to one of my favorite San Diego events this morning.  It's called Art Alive.  Every year the floral artists of San Diego County apply to the San Diego Museum of Art and are assigned a painting or a sculpture to interpret in floral design.  You'd be astounded and delighted at what they come up with.  They also decorate the entire museum in flowers and, of course, it smells wonderful.  I'll take my camera, although I'm pretty sure photos are not allowed.  Anyway, I'm excited - I wait all year for this event!  Gotta go start getting ready.



I may be wrong but the event you describe doesn't sound like one where photos aren't allowed. Take some nice pictures and post some of them so we can share your experience.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Just teasing, Annienthego:



Aye, I know.    Unfortunate that he'd never be slave material.


----------



## Lon

Went to the VA this morning to get a ID card made up. This will save much time on future visits. Going to see the new Russel Crowe movie "The Water Diviner at 5:30 PM with a lady friend and a"Teppanyaki " dinner after.


----------



## Glinda

I've had the most enjoyable day.  Went to the Art Alive event.  Unfortunately, I was right, they do not allow photos.   The brilliant creativity of some of those floral artists is just amazing.  All I can say is - if you're ever in San Diego around the end of April, that's always when it's held.  Don't miss it.  Or, if you live in an urban area, ask your local art museum if there's a similar event nearby.  The other wonderful thing that happened this morning is RAIN!  :rain:  Windshield wipers!  Raincoats!  Umbrellas!  Actual puddles of water on the ground!  Life is Good! 
 :woohoo1:


----------



## Shalimar

Glinda, lovely day, a do glad for you it rained!


----------



## drifter

Friday and I am off. I think I'll watch the grass grow. I'll take pictures.


----------



## QuickSilver

Found these today.....  New shoes...


----------



## Shalimar

Leopard, wonderful!


----------



## QuickSilver

I have a hard time finding summer shoes for work.. they cannot be sandels... and they can't have open toes..  although this pair has a peek-a-boo toe..  I'm not able to wear sling backs... not enough heel to hold them on.   So summer shoes for work are hard for me..    these are nice... Ralph Lauren.


----------



## jujube

We're on baby watch.  My niece headed to the hospital about five hours ago in hard labor.  It kills me that we're on opposite sides of the country or I'd be there with her.  I'm just waiting for the phone call that the precious little girl is here.


----------



## Shalimar

So exciting,Jujube!


----------



## Ameriscot

Exciting Jujube!


----------



## merlin

.
I will make another attempt to clear up some of my clutter, its not sunny out today so I may have more success


----------



## Ameriscot

Cool shoes, QS!

Woke up to clouds, but now the sun is out.  But it's turned cold and it's windy.  Family visiting, so walks on beach and just hanging out.


----------



## oldman

Flying today. I am taking the boss and his cronies (again) to New York City for more meetings. We are flying up and leaving them up there, but bringing the plane back home. We will go back up on Wednesday or Thursday after their meetings are over to pick them up and return them home. I had always wondered why they go up on Saturdays when the meetings don't start until Monday. The last time we did this flight, I asked the one Assistant VP why they go up so early. He told me that they like to go to this one club that the boss belongs to and have some fun. I can only imagine what the fun is.


----------



## Pappy

Beautiful day here this morning. Had my walk, early, and need to have breakfast.
Think I'll head on down to Wickham Park and visit the Traveling Vererans Wall. Tomorrow is the last day it is here. I have been before and it is a sobering experience. Time to try out new camera.


----------



## QuickSilver

Another gloomy rainy day today.  I'm getting tired of clouds and cold.


----------



## jujube

Baby arrived early this morning in Seattle.  She's healthy, gorgeous and weighed in at 10 pounds and 15 ounces.  Yep, she's an Amazon.  Came out screaming her head off and demanding food.   Her mom's doing well, too.  Ready to come home tonight, but my sister has to run home and get another baby outfit, though, as the one they brought is too small already.  Her 20-month-old brother (who _only_ weighed 8 pounds 15 ounces at birth is going to have his hands full.....)

Quite a bit of difference when her mother showed up two months early 35 years ago, weighing in at 3 pounds and change.


----------



## QuickSilver

jujube said:


> Baby arrived early this morning in Seattle.  She's healthy, gorgeous and weighed in at 10 pounds and 15 ounces.  Yep, she's an Amazon.  Came out screaming her head off and demanding food.   Her mom's doing well, too.  Ready to come home tonight, but my sister has to run home and get another baby outfit, though, as the one they brought is too small already.  Her 20-month-old brother (who _only_ weighed 8 pounds 15 ounces at birth is going to have his hands full.....)
> 
> Quite a bit of difference when her mother showed up two months early 35 years ago, weighing in at 3 pounds and change.



Congrats to you and your family..  Sounds like everything has turned out just wonderful!


----------



## Cookie

Congratulations jujube, happy event!  
Nice animal print shoes, QS. They look comfy.
Sunny and cool still, but will go up to 13 degrees C today. Nothing much happening yet.


----------



## Shalimar

Congrats, jujube! Went sailing with friends at the crack of dawn. Gust of wind hit, lifted me, life jacket and all, right off my feet and into the chuck. What fun! Laughed and laughed, in between shivers. That water was ******cold!


----------



## Ameriscot

Congrats, Jujube!  That's a big girl!  

Had a nice day here and went for a hike with family.  But 3 year old grandson is now sick and was doing a lot of vomiting, poor guy.  No fever.  I suspect he just ate far too much.


----------



## Kath

Congratulations, Jujube and to the new parents!  I'm in awe that the mother gave birth to a baby giant and is already heading for home.

Shalimar, I hope you have returned to room temperature after being hurled into frigid waters!  

Oldman - hope your flight is a good one and you are lucky that you don't have to go to some raunchy club with the wee boys!

We have been under tornado watch here but so far nothing funnel-shaped has appeared.  It got so cold last night that I had to turn the furnace back on.  This has been such a weird Spring!  At least some plants and shrubs are now blooming.  I just watched the news about the massive earthquake in Nepal so I felt pretty sick about how much destruction occurred, not to mention loss of life.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks, Kath. Much better, now.


----------



## jujube

Just did my three-mile walk and came home to a donnybrook going on across the street.....the problem neighbors.....much screaming and swearing.  Should be an interesting day.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good sunny morning. After a day of threats about high winds, hail, pounding rain and tornadoes, the sun is out today. The aforementioned disastrous weather didn't happen.

Gosh, jujube, it does sound like an interesting day. Nothing here to get my attention at all except cat fur that needs to be vacuumed.


----------



## Shalimar

Going sailing again. Glutton for punishment. Lol. Perhaps this time I should be tied to the mast to avoid falling overboard?


----------



## Cookie

Morning all .... enjoying a delicious cup of fresh hot coffee.  All quiet on the eastern front here.  Got to get green beans ready for pot luck dinner later and will maybe bake something.  

Jujube three mile walk is very commendable first thing in the morning. I just did a 3 metre walk to my kitchen. LOL. Pesky neighbours be gone!
Georgia glad your spared nasty weather.
Shali..... a dunking in the frigid ocean does not sound like fun.  I hope your OK and warmed up fast.


----------



## Shalimar

Cookie, love green beans! Dip in the ocean cold but fun took hours to warm up, no harm done. Going back out this morning.


----------



## Cookie

Ah, the early bird is going sailing.  At least hold on to something and no running on deck.  Ahoy maties!  Green beans french cut, will take a little while to french cut all those little suckers.  Have a great time.


----------



## Shalimar

Ahoy Cookies??? Not early bird, insomniac. Will lash myself to the mast, and compose irreverent sea chanties, full of bad language and prurient subject matter! Hunt for hot mermen. Lol. Want one, or two??


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all...just getting ready to leave for work, it looks like it's going to be a lovely sunny day, not that I'll get to see too much of it but it'll be a pleasant commute.

 Ahoy Shali our little mermaid......have a lovely day sailing, I'm very jealous, but sadly no use bringing me back any mermen, I'll be too tired by the time I get home  to even remember  what you're supposed to do with them:rofl:

Have a good day everyone..


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Holly!


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> Ahoy Cookies??? Not early bird, insomniac. Will lash myself to the mast, and compose irreverent sea chanties, full of bad language and prurient subject matter! Hunt for hot mermen. Lol. Want one, or two??



I didn't know they were mermen Shali, I thought you were a poor lonely siren calling to human men, I can understand your attraction to the sea now  :bigwink:


----------



## Shalimar

Merlin, I don't think you understand. Mermen are lovely, but stupid, all that preening! I am a sad and lonely siren leaning out for love, and MEN! Sigh......what is a wanton sea-woman to do?? Lollolllol.nthego:


----------



## Kadee

It's 5 Pm here ,but I can say what's my agenda for tomorrow , My friend from a town called Whyalla ( about 400 km from me ) who has been staying with us for a few days , she and I are going to Adelaide for two days ............ leaving hubby home :cool1:


----------



## Shalimar

Have fun on your great escape, Kadee, love your avatar!:love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot

Have fun Kadee!

Our houseguests are all gone so back to my routine of gym, workouts, counting calories.  Got the carpet shampooer down from the loft so have plans for clean carpets.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Wut wo...Kadee and friend loose and unaccompanied? Bar the doors! Warn the merchants!

The kitty fur that needed to be vacuumed yesterday is right where I left it. Maybe it will get done today? I have a day off and absolutely NOTHING to do so I guess I'll have to make my own fun. Alas, nowhere near enough water to hunt mermen


----------



## Shalimar

Poor Georgia, maybe next time!layful:


----------



## QuickSilver

Hubby goes to see the Urologist today...   Hoping all is well.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Shalimar, somehow I'm not feeling any REAL sympathy from you. Why is that?


----------



## Ameriscot

I've got sympathy for you, Georgia!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Thank you, AS. Yanno, I'm beginning to see why and how Ralphy lost faith. Such a shame. And so young, too.


----------



## Cookie

A cloudy day  but no plans and am just enjoying a lazy cup of coffee. Maybe something will develop later on. 
Hope everyone enjoys their day today and have fun Kadee on your city spree.  
So commendable to shampoo rugs AS. Just wood floors for me, but still get dusty.
QS, hope hubby's urology report is good.
ttfn (ta ta for now)


----------



## Kath

Nice day here today with on/off sunshine.  The only project on the to-do list is to go to Home Depot and try to find replacement lights for my under-cabinet lighting in the kitchen.  The lights in there now are no longer made and neither are the bulbs that go with them, so have to do an entire replacement.  This time I'm going to try to get LED lights so won't need to do so much bulb changing.

QS - I hope your husband's urology report is just fine.  I know what it's like to wait on reports like that one - my spouse got checked in 1994 and his report was not what we had hoped for.  He had surgery and that seemed to take care of all the bad stuff.  Hope it's all good news for your hubby today!


----------



## Glinda

I had hoped to have a nice routine day today - going back to my yoga class this afternoon.  But I seem to have picked up a nasty cold.  Sneezing, runny nose, headache, etc.  So I guess I'll sit here and drink tea and contemplate what an anatomically correct merman would look like. . . 
hmmmm . . . exactly how do you . . . ? . . . where is  his . . . ?  Shali?  Please explain!


----------



## QuickSilver

Glinda said:


> I had hoped to have a nice routine day today - going back to my yoga class this afternoon.  But I seem to have picked up a nasty cold.  Sneezing, runny nose, headache, etc.  So I guess I'll sit here and drink tea and contemplate what an anatomically correct merman would look like. . .
> hmmmm . . . exactly how do you . . . ? . . . where is  his . . . ?  Shali?  Please explain!



I think you would just ovulate in a pond and he would swim over..  lol!!


----------



## Jackie22

Yes, good luck, QS, at the urologist.

It is a sunshiney day here too after another rain storm passed during the night, we've had rain nearly every day now for I know 2 weeks, the dandelions are growing like crazy.....everyone have a great week.


----------



## Glinda

QuickSilver said:


> I think you would just ovulate in a pond and he would swim over..  lol!!



Sounds rather anti-climactic - pun intended.


----------



## ndynt

May the trip to the urologist turn out well, QS.    Today I am going to be able to interact with "real" people.  Going to be able to go to a store.:thankyou:  The woman that is taking me is rather impatient....so, hope I can get everything on my list.   So difficult when you no longer have transportation.   May everyone have a wonderful day....


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> I think you would just ovulate in a pond and he would swim over..  lol!!



Oh no no no....that would not be fun at all!


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> Oh no no no....that would not be fun at all!



Fish seem to be thrilled with it..


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Fish seem to be thrilled with it..



They don't know what they're missing.  Now humans turned mermaid/merman would know the difference.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> They don't know what they're missing.  Now humans turned mermaid/merman would know the difference.



They knew what they were getting into...  giving up a woo-woo... for being able to breathe underwater..


----------



## Cookie

I've never heard of merbabies.  Can mermaids get pregnant?  Do they lay eggs? I really want to know. LOL


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> They knew what they were getting into...  giving up a woo-woo... for being able to breathe underwater..



I don't have a big desire to breathe underwater, so I'll stick with woo-woo.


----------



## Ameriscot

To further our mermaid/man education:

http://myths.e2bn.org/mythsandlegends/origins532-a-mermaid-and-a-magic-comb.html


----------



## AZ Jim

QuickSilver said:


> I think you would just ovulate in a pond and he would swim over..  lol!!



Not only does that not sound like any fun at all, it sounds a little gross.  No, a LOT gross.  What goes on in the kitchen is best left in the kitchen.  Think about it.


----------



## Cookie

Since we're on the subject, started a new thread on Starbucks and it's Mermaid Logo.... this might shed some light on the subject .... LOL


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I am so ready to go to work in the morning. So ready.


----------



## Josiah

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I am so ready to go to work in the morning. So ready.



Andree, does that mean you felt bright eyed and bushy tailed? Glad to hear it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'll feel bright eyed and bushy tailed in the morning because I "rested" today. Rested = did absolutely nothing all day long. Didn't even vacuum up the kitty fur. I figure what the heck, it'll still be there tomorrow. And tomorrow. And tomorrow.


----------



## Shalimar

Ok I will attempt to address the concerns addressed here today. Georgia, I am sympathetic to your plight, but confused.what means the Ralphy giving up reference? About mermen anatomy. They have a woo-woo, it is just retractable. No spawning takes place, thank goodness! They are great distractions, but lack the depth of mortal men, in my opinion. Lol.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Shalimar, weren't you supposed to be Ralphy's therapist? Is my rememberer not remembering correctly? I could swear you were his Therapist of the Moment.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Shalimar, weren't you supposed to be Ralphy's therapist? Is my rememberer not remembering correctly? I could swear you were his Therapist of the Moment.



Maybe he was too much of a challenge?!


----------



## Shalimar

Yes, Georgia, was Ralphy's five minute therapist, but he fired me when I attempted to  seriously address his issues. He likes being stuck in the sandbox! Lol. Yes, Cookie, there are mer-babies, born live like human children, in a brief and painless labour. Takes only ten years for them to mature. Pregnancy is a choice, not an accident among the mer-folk, so no contraception required.


----------



## Shalimar

Ameriscot, Ralphy gave up on himself, self-sabotage is common amongst the severely neurotic, I was in for the long haul, would have treated him pro bono if necessary.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ah, yes. It's often the case with those who need "help" that when push comes to shove, they just bow out. Poor Ralphy. I love him anyway. 

Merbabies. I didn't know there were merbabies.


----------



## Ameriscot

We can all help poor Ralphy.  Group hugs when necessary.  

Shali, you are a wealth of information!  I don't know much about mer-people, but I do have some nice books on faeries.


----------



## Cookie

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Merbabies. I didn't know there were merbabies.



There must be, otherwise, where do mermaids and merboys come from?


----------



## Ameriscot




----------



## Cookie

Awww, so sweet.  Pretty water babies!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I dunno. I thought merpeople lived forever so no need for merbabies.


----------



## Ameriscot

Found a movie called Merbabies from 1938, so they must exist, right?


----------



## Ameriscot

Well, well.  I guess they are called Merfolk and in Scotland and Wales some married humans.  Says so on a Science website, so must be true.  

http://www.livescience.com/39882-mermaid.html


----------



## Shalimar

Loved the water babies. What fun everyone, and yes we love Ralphy in all his flawed glory! Must admit, I am fond of you guys too. Mushy, mushy, me! Lol.


----------



## hollydolly

ndynt said:


> May the trip to the urologist turn out well, QS.    Today I am going to be able to interact with "real" people.  Going to be able to go to a store.:thankyou:  The woman that is taking me is rather impatient....so, hope I can get everything on my list.   So difficult when you no longer have transportation.   May everyone have a wonderful day....



Nona did you get to do your shopping after all? I hope you managed to enjoy getting out and about, there's not a lot worse than having someone really rushing you when you really would like to just ensure you get everything you want and enjoy a little retail fun..my daughter is exactly like that if she's the one doing the driving..I always end up only getting half of what I want because as soon as she's got what _She_  wants then she's drumming her fingers for us to get going regardless of whether I've got mine or not..

Morning all....just getting ready for another day down the mines...hope you all have a good day in your undersea world . :shark: ...sorry there were no pictures of mermen...


----------



## Glinda

Shalimar said:


> Ok I will attempt to address the concerns addressed here today. Georgia, I am sympathetic to your plight, but confused.what means the Ralphy giving up reference? About mermen anatomy. They have a woo-woo, it is just retractable. No spawning takes place, thank goodness! They are great distractions, but lack the depth of mortal men, in my opinion. Lol.



hmmmm . . . well, aren't they all "retractable"? - especially if they're messing around in cold water - just ask George Costanza.  I just don't understand.  I'm afraid I really need a picture, Shali.  Really.

Since I am a Witch, I'm more familiar with Warlocks.  They wave a magic wand, so to speak.


----------



## Ameriscot

Glinda said:


> hmmmm . . . well, aren't they all "retractable"? - especially if they're messing around in cold water - just ask George Costanza.  I just don't understand.  I'm afraid I really need a picture, Shali.  Really.
> 
> Since I am a Witch, I'm more familiar with Warlocks.  They wave a magic wand, so to speak.



Shrinkage!!  :lofl:


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, hope your day at work goes well.

Nona, sorry the person who takes you shopping is impatient. My last job before retiring was carer and I was always very patient. I enjoyed taking people shopping or on outings or out to lunch.

Not a gym day but will do my muscle work. Ready to do my 'super cleaning' and I'll start easy - hallway. Walls filled with photos - dusty, shampoo carpet. Linen cupboard is actually still tidy from last time I sorted it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Shrinkage? I was so naïve way back in the way back, that I thought there were bones that telescoped somehow. Oh, well...blame it on my Catholic upbringing.

I sort of forgot to get up this morning so in a hurry now. BBL


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Shrinkage? I was so naïve way back in the way back, that I thought there were bones that telescoped somehow. Oh, well...blame it on my Catholic upbringing.
> 
> I sort of forgot to get up this morning so in a hurry now. BBL



I was raised Catholic and Catholic girls are the naughtiest and most fun.  At least that's what I heard.  :excitement:


----------



## Pappy

Doctors for semi-annual check up for me and the wife. Need to get hard copies of our scripes to take north with us. Leaving next week to head to NY and chilly weather.


----------



## applecruncher

Took kitty to vet for annual shots and nail trim (which she hates).  Worst part is putting her into the carrier (I've talked about that), but we got thru it and she's back home.


----------



## Shalimar

Tai Chi in the park, learning to rollerblade. Yikes! Hope I survive! Lol.


----------



## Glinda

Took Nyquil last night for my cold - was totally zonked out and kept having vivid lucid dreams about mermen who resembled Tom Cruise.  So slippery!

Now I'm a bit groggy.  I might have to allow myself some Starbucks blonde roast this morning when I go to the bank.  That's all I have planned aside from sneezing, coughing, and, of course blowing my nose.  Some fun, eh?


----------



## Shalimar

Hi, Glinda, hope you feel better soon. Wild dreams!


----------



## ndynt

Thank you, Holly and AS, actually my day was a bust.  Bless her for offering BUT...parked very far from the store making me wonder how I was to get that distance LOL  Thankfully I found a cart and slowly mamaged.  Then did not stop talking/complaining about her DIL, Grandchildren, Doctor, employer on and on.  Although I had a list, and researched the brand/price ect. before going, so I would not have to walk as far....could not even think, much less shop.  Feel so ungrateful.  Wonder if I am just becoming a crotchety old lady.  I surely hope not. 
Hope your cleaning chores pass swiftly, AS....and your mines are not too dreadful, Holly.   And that everyone can soon return to your merman adventures shortly.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, Nona. What a pain to try to shop with someone like that woman. 

Time to deep clean the entire house, so it's going to be a while.


----------



## applecruncher

ndynt, you might want to check with your local Dept. of Aging to see if you can get low cost help/transportation for your shopping and errands.  In my area there's a program called Senior Options administered by the county.


----------



## Cookie

Have a good day everyone.  So far I'm almost done my coffee after a very late start. Double digits (17 C high) means it's going to be warm enough to go out without a jacket.  Might work on my deck today to get it ready for some plants -  do a sweep, throw out some junk, set out the patio furniture.  Not great fun, but something.

Nona, you aren't crochety, that lady could have been more sensitive to your needs and not into herself a so much. 
AC, Glad you got the vet visit over with. Glinda, feel better very soon.  AS, happy cleaning. Holly, hope you get a nice break soon and Shalimar, have fun and hope you have your knee pads, lol.


----------



## Glinda

Went to the bank and took care of switching my checking account to a type more suitable to my needs, endured them trying sell me on their credit card, or taking out a loan with them, etc., then had lunch at my favorite deli with my brother.  Tea with honey and lemon, 1/2 a tuna sandwich and 1/2 a brownie.  Yummy.  When I returned home, it was 83 degrees in my house.  Time to turn the AC on!


----------



## Shalimar

Home from a fun day. Tai Chi was awesome, limbered me up. Rollerblading is a work in progress, but hey, if I can skate board, I can master this. Besides, it will allow me to eat more fudge!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Tai chi? Rollerblading? Skateboarding? Holy crap, woman! And I thought I hung the moon just because I went ziplining.


----------



## ndynt

applecruncher said:


> ndynt, you might want to check with your local Dept. of Aging to see if you can get low cost help/transportation for your shopping and errands.  In my area there's a program called Senior Options administered by the county.


Thank you for the suggestion, AC.   Here they will only take you for MD appts, if they are in the county.


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, girls just gotta have fun! Next, learning the Argentine tango!! One of my friends is a former Latin ballroom dancer. Mercy,that man is as gorgeous as hot buttered sin. Distracting.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Tai chi? Rollerblading? Skateboarding? Holy crap, woman! And I thought I hung the moon just because I went ziplining.


----------



## Kath

Today was my dog's appointment for her annual physical, shots, and pedicure.  She was all nervous as usual but the vet got her to relax.  Then we went to the store for groceries.  Came home, put away food - then went shopping for clothes for the beach.  I leased a house in Bethany Beach (Delaware) and kids and grandkids will be there with me.  Daughter just called to let me know that her latest test showed no recurrence of her cancer so that was great news!  

Hope everyone had a really super day today!


----------



## ndynt

Shalimar said:


> Georgia, girls just gotta have fun! Next, learning the Argentine tango!! One of my friends is a former Latin ballroom dancer. Mercy,that man is as gorgeous as hot buttered sin. Distracting.


 Tango....such a dramatic and sensual dance.  How will you concentrate, Shalimar?   Don't you love Tai Chi?  I did.  Now I settle for non-weight bearing qigong, for healing.


----------



## ndynt

Kath said:


> .  Daughter just called to let me know that her latest test showed no recurrence of her cancer so that was great news!
> Hope everyone had a really super day today!


k: ....such good news for you and your daughter....


----------



## Glinda

Kath said:


> Today was my dog's appointment for her annual physical, shots, and pedicure.  She was all nervous as usual but the vet got her to relax.  Then we went to the store for groceries.  Came home, put away food - then went shopping for clothes for the beach.  I leased a house in Bethany Beach (Delaware) and kids and grandkids will be there with me.  Daughter just called to let me know that her latest test showed no recurrence of her cancer so that was great news!
> 
> Hope everyone had a really super day today!



Great news about your daughter, Kath!  Something wonderful to celebrate when you go to the beach!


----------



## Shalimar

Hi, Nona. Love Tai Chi. Will attempt to control myself while mastering the tango. Not easy with a teacher that resembles a six foot tall Sal Mineo. Sigh. I have yet to try qIgong.


----------



## Shalimar

Kath, wonderful news about your daughter.


----------



## merlin

ndynt said:


> Tango....such a dramatic and sensual dance.  How will you concentrate, Shalimar?   Don't you love Tai Chi?  I did.  Now I settle for non-weight bearing qigong, for healing.



I loved Tai Chi too though haven't practiced it for years, qigong I always found difficult. I was never any good at dancing, though we did have lessons at school. I used to enjoy ceilidh's when I was married  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cèilidh . I used to go to the less formal ones where mistakes where common and it was all a lot of fun.


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> Hi, Nona. Love Tai Chi. Will attempt to control myself while mastering the tango. Not easy with a teacher that resembles a six foot tall Sal Mineo. Sigh. I have yet to try qIgong.



Enjoy the tango lessons Shali, watch out for the temptations ...........


----------



## merlin

*Short break in Bratislava*

.
I am getting ready today for a short break to Slovakia tomorrow, flying to Bratislava where I will meet up with Lisa on Friday, who is flying from Russia to Vienna, then a bus to Bratislava, we are staying in an apartment in the old town till next Tuesday, and planning a couple of train trips to some small towns in the mountains. Will post some photos when I get back.


----------



## Shalimar

Have a lovely trip Merlin. Look forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## Shalimar

Merlin,  mermaids are temptation, rarely prone to it! Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Tango....such a dramatic and sensual dance.  How will you concentrate, Shalimar?   Don't you love Tai Chi?  I did.  Now I settle for non-weight bearing qigong, for healing.



I've tried both Qigong and Tai chi and yoga using DVD's but didn't stick with them even though I enjoyed them all.  I am good about doing lots of good stretching after workouts though and find that relaxing and refreshing.


----------



## Ameriscot

Today was gym, then muscle workouts this afternoon.  Weather is rubbish!  Cold and drizzly.  I'll hold off on shampooing the hall carpet until tomorrow when hubby will go to Glasgow to sort out some things for his uncle with dementia.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> Today was my dog's appointment for her annual physical, shots, and pedicure.  She was all nervous as usual but the vet got her to relax.  Then we went to the store for groceries.  Came home, put away food - then went shopping for clothes for the beach.  I leased a house in Bethany Beach (Delaware) and kids and grandkids will be there with me.  Daughter just called to let me know that her latest test showed no recurrence of her cancer so that was great news!
> 
> Hope everyone had a really super day today!



Kath, was wonderful news about your daughter!  

Your beach trip sounds nice.


----------



## Ameriscot

merlin said:


> .
> I am getting ready today for a short break to Slovakia tomorrow, flying to Bratislava where I will meet up with Lisa on Friday, who is flying from Russia to Vienna, then a bus to Bratislava, we are staying in an apartment in the old town till next Tuesday, and planning a couple of train trips to some small towns in the mountains. Will post some photos when I get back.



Enjoy your trip, Merlin!  Looking forward to your photos.


----------



## ndynt

merlin said:


> .
> I am getting ready today for a short break to Slovakia tomorrow, flying to Bratislava where I will meet up with Lisa on Friday, who is flying from Russia to Vienna, then a bus to Bratislava, we are staying in an apartment in the old town till next Tuesday, and planning a couple of train trips to some small towns in the mountains. Will post some photos when I get back.


I too am anticipating pictures.  Have a pleasant trip, Merlin.


----------



## Pam

Enjoy your break, Merlin!


----------



## Shalimar

Hi Pam! How are things with you?


----------



## Shalimar

Today is a relaxation day. I am somewhat feeling the effects of yesterday's rollerblading lesson. Stiff with bruises! Lol. Grateful for having a butt with some cushioning at least! Will persevere. Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Today is a relaxation day. I am somewhat feeling the effects of yesterday's rollerblading lesson. Stiff with bruises! Lol. Grateful for having a butt with some cushioning at least! Will persevere. Lol.



I always loved roller skating but never tried rollerblading.  My balance has never been great and I fear I'd cause damage to myself.


----------



## Ralphy1

Just spend the day meditating on your treatment of some members of this forum...


----------



## Shalimar

Actually, Annie, I find rollerblades give me far more support than roller skates I had as a child. I am still adjusting to balancing with immobile ankles. I don't figure skate, so this is a new experience. I love my my purple metallic blades, and snarling cougar helmet!


----------



## Josiah

Today is back massage day. Definitely a high point in the week.


----------



## Shalimar

Enjoy your massage Josiah.


----------



## QuickSilver

I need a massage....  Been thinking about scheduling one.  I don't get on as often as I should.


----------



## Ralphy1

Yes, a good rub and tug should make your day...


----------



## Shalimar

I could use a massage as well. Stiff muscles from yesterday.


----------



## Glinda

This cold seems worse this morning.  I must decide whether I'm well enough to go to yoga class or not.  I miss it when I don't go.  
Josiah, I hope you enter massage nirvana.
Shali, you've been very active lately.  Maybe time to rest?
Merlin, I bet you're excited about your trip.  We want a full report and pictures!
I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Shalimar

Glinda, please take care of yourself. Sounds like your cold is nasty. I am taking it easy today.


----------



## Ameriscot

Ralphy1 said:


> Just spend the day meditating on your treatment of some members of this forum...



Moi??!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Actually, Annie, I find rollerblades give me far more support than roller skates I had as a child. I am still adjusting to balancing with immobile ankles. I don't figure skate, so this is a new experience. I love my my purple metallic blades, and snarling cougar helmet!



Cool!  Sounds awesome, Shali!


----------



## Ameriscot

Glinda said:


> This cold seems worse this morning.  I must decide whether I'm well enough to go to yoga class or not.  I miss it when I don't go.
> Josiah, I hope you enter massage nirvana.
> Shali, you've been very active lately.  Maybe time to rest?
> Merlin, I bet you're excited about your trip.  We want a full report and pictures!
> I hope everyone has a great day!



I love love love massages!

Glinda, hope your cold gets better.  For some reason I had 3 of them between Jan - early April!  Do you have the one with the nonstop coughing?


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> Merlin,  mermaids are temptation, rarely prone to it! Lol.



Ahh rarely yes Shali but like fallen angels there are many amongst us, to prove that it does occur;......... remember humans of the male persuasion are generally not to be trusted   :distrust:


----------



## Ralphy1

Heading back to the trees again, guess I' lol go get a massage...


----------



## merlin

Glinda said:


> This cold seems worse this morning.  I must decide whether I'm well enough to go to yoga class or not.  I miss it when I don't go.
> Josiah, I hope you enter massage nirvana.
> Shali, you've been very active lately.  Maybe time to rest?
> Merlin, I bet you're excited about your trip.  We want a full report and pictures!
> I hope everyone has a great day!



Thanks Glinda and everyone who has wished me a good trip, ..............another loss with age I have found is not getting excited about anything, I enjoy life and holidays, but excitement has left my shores. I am slowly turning into a boring old fart ld:  :grumpy:

Take care of yourself and shake off that cold!!!


----------



## Shalimar

Enjoy your massage Ralphy. Do try not to get arrestednthego:


----------



## Shalimar

Merlin, this Mermaid trusts in her ability to discern which men are dangerous and untrustworthy. I think they are in more danger from me than the other way round. Temptation too has it's rewards from time to time. I am not yet ready to embrace a celibate lifestyle.


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> I could use a massage as well. Stiff muscles from yesterday.



I used to love giving and receiving massage many moons ago, but apart from my daughters, I rarely do one these days. I can offer you or anyone else a virtual massage :bounce:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Not working today so maybe the vacuuming that I've been threatening to do will get done today. Or not. Too cold and rainy to be outdoors.


----------



## Glinda

Ameriscot said:


> I love love love massages!
> 
> Glinda, hope your cold gets better.  For some reason I had 3 of them between Jan - early April!  Do you have the one with the nonstop coughing?



No, the coughing is minimal.  There's a lot of nasal congestion and runny nose.  Maybe I need a stronger antihistimine.  It's worse in the morning and evening.  Mid-day I can almost persuade myself that it's gone.  Thanks for your concern.  I'm just being a baby about it, I know, but I resent missing my yoga class . . . whine  . . . cry :sorrow:


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> Merlin, this Mermaid trusts in her ability to discern which men are dangerous and untrustworthy. I think they are in more danger from me than the other way round. Temptation too has it's rewards from time to time. I am not yet ready to embrace a celibate lifestyle.



I agree Shali, temptation has many rewards as I can testify in my previous life, I had always assumed Mermaid's were sirens to the end, so celibacy was never an option..........nthego:


----------



## Shalimar

Shhhhhh! Merlin, don't give away all my secrets! Lol. Thanks for the virtual massage.nthego:


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> Shhhhhh! Merlin, don't give away all my secrets! Lol. Thanks for the virtual massage.nthego:




You are welcome Shali, I must say you have a lovely virtual tail, and of course all your secrets are safe with me :shussh:


----------



## Cookie

Sounds like everyone is having a fine day today.  Merlin, your trip does  say exciting, you may not be jumping up and down, but I'm sure your  looking forward to it.
Get well people, enjoy your massages, vacuuming and resting. I'm going out to play!:banana:


----------



## Ameriscot

merlin said:


> I used to love giving and receiving massage many moons ago, but apart from my daughters, I rarely do one these days. I can offer you or anyone else a virtual massage :bounce:




Can you work on my shoulder a bit more, please?


----------



## Cookie

I think I'm due for a spa day.  Anyone got a spare $500 or so they don't need?


----------



## Ameriscot

Ralphy1 said:


> Heading back to the trees again, guess I' lol go get a massage...



Just don't get yourself arrested for asking for a bit more than is offered!


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> I think I'm due for a spa day.  Anyone got a spare $500 or so they don't need?



Sorry, but I'll be spending my $$ in the US this summer and I don't expect to have much left!


----------



## QuickSilver

Found a place giving a 90 minute for $89..   Not bad..  I've paid more than that for less than one hour of actual massage time.


----------



## Cookie

Ahh well, no harm in trying ... y'all have fun now!


----------



## Cookie

We have a Sutherland Chan around the corner from me. I guess I'll have to make do with that.


----------



## Shalimar

Cookie, what is a Sutherland Chan? Play? Why didn't you invite me? I love to play!!!


----------



## Cookie

Shali, its a massage therapy school and clinic where massages by student practitioners cost way less. Sorry, should have been specific, I just assume it's well known.

http://www.sutherland-chan.com/


----------



## Shalimar

Cookie, I live in cultural purdah, relatively speaking. Lollolllol. Although the  wineries and chefs here are incredible.


----------



## Cookie

With wineries and chefs, who needs massage clinics.  And Victoria is pretty good culturally in my view.


----------



## merlin

Ameriscot said:


> Can you work on my shoulder a bit more, please?



Of course Annie.......funnily enough my youngest daughter Cathy has a recurring really knotted shoulder, it seems a common affliction.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Found a place giving a 90 minute for $89..   Not bad..  I've paid more than that for less than one hour of actual massage time.



Wow.  90 minutes!  I've had two back to back massages for two hours, and that was a bit long.


----------



## Ameriscot

merlin said:


> Of course Annie.......funnily enough my youngest daughter Cathy has a recurring really knotted shoulder, it seems a common affliction.
> View attachment 17549




Mine is more trapezius and is related to sitting here with this mouse!


----------



## merlin

Ameriscot said:


> Mine is more trapezius and is related to sitting here with this mouse!



Oh dear Annie there is more to life than sitting with a mouse  you need to get out more :bigwink:


----------



## Shalimar

Sitting here, watching my body turn blue, I need a massage. Sitting on pillows, fell down many times yesterday, derrière is blue today. Lol. Serves me right.lol. No pain no gain,


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Sitting here, watching my body turn blue, I need a massage. Sitting on pillows, fell down many times yesterday, derrière is blue today. Lol. Serves me right.lol. No pain no gain,



But it was fun, right!


----------



## Ameriscot

merlin said:


> Oh dear Annie there is more to life than sitting with a mouse View attachment 17550 you need to get out more :bigwink:



Where do you get all these cute pics?!  LOL, thanks but I get out plenty.  There will be no mouse in my America trip or Thailand one, so trapezius will get a break.


----------



## Kath

Looks like lots of folks here are getting, or hope to get, a massage.  I know most people like massages but I've only had one in my life and i found it a little creepy.  I think it was because I had to disrobe and there I was in a place where I knew nobody.  

I'd really like to sky-dive at least once and for sure I'd like to zip-line whenever possible.  I've never done either of these activities but I know it would be fun.  I'd also like to learn to swim better, and also roller-blade like Shali but I need to find out what protective gear is needed to roller-blade.  Whenever I mention to people these things I'd like to try, they look at me like I've lost all my marbles.  Motto:  Don't live where folks are extremely judgmental.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> Looks like lots of folks here are getting, or hope to get, a massage.  I know most people like massages but I've only had one in my life and i found it a little creepy.  I think it was because I had to disrobe and there I was in a place where I knew nobody.
> 
> I'd really like to sky-dive at least once and for sure I'd like to zip-line whenever possible.  I've never done either of these activities but I know it would be fun.  I'd also like to learn to swim better, and also roller-blade like Shali but I need to find out what protective gear is needed to roller-blade.  Whenever I mention to people these things I'd like to try, they look at me like I've lost all my marbles.  Motto:  Don't live where folks are extremely judgmental.



I've had many massages.  Some were pure bliss, some were painful!  Never get a Thai massage.  Ouch!

I'm afraid of heights but would still like to buddy sky dive.  Ziplining is in my plans in the near future.


----------



## Shalimar

Kath, for rollerblading, you need a helmet and knee and elbow pads. Let the people stare. What they think of you is none of your business!


----------



## Jackie22

I've never had a massage, but its going on the bucket list, just may do that on vacation this year.


----------



## Ameriscot

Jackie22 said:


> I've never had a massage, but its going on the bucket list, just may do that on vacation this year.



Deep muscle massage is the one I like best.  Gets any knots out of your muscles.  I've nearly fallen asleep getting massaged.


----------



## merlin

Ameriscot said:


> Deep muscle massage is the one I like best.  Gets any knots out of your muscles.  I've nearly fallen asleep getting massaged.



I always fall asleep Annie, well not quite sleep, but so relaxed I couldn't lift a finger. Funnily enough I used to specialise in deep tissue massage, its good for pain relief when acupressure points are used. I still do it occasionally on friends and family, but am too weak and past it, to give a full hour massage these days ld:


----------



## Ameriscot

merlin said:


> I always fall asleep Annie, well not quite sleep, but so relaxed I couldn't lift a finger. Funnily enough I used to specialise in deep tissue massage, its good for pain relief when acupressure points are used. I still do it occasionally on friends and family, but am too weak and past it, to give a full hour massage these days ld:




A good massage is pure ecstasy!  I haven't fallen asleep but very close.  I can't handle the full body Thai massages, they are just too rough.  The foot and calf massages are good though.  I've had massages where my legs are bruised.


----------



## Ameriscot

Took hubby to the ferry as he needs to go into the city, then did grocery shopping.  Sunshine!!  A bit breezy and cool - about 10c/50f.  Doing some deep cleaning today and starting on the carpet shampooing.  Fun fun fun.  

Keeping an eye on the polls as we have a general election coming up May 7th.  We vote by mail and posted it the day after we got it.  No telling what is going to happen - another coalition government (two parties are sort of married) - as no party is going to get a majority - again.


----------



## oldman

Flying to the Big Apple to pick up one of the Senior Vice Presidents and his cronies. I guess they will be half loaded for the flight home, which is a good thing. They will be sleeping it off. There appears to be a small storm cell headed our way later today, so we will try to coincide our flight with missing that little distraction. This is a short trip and that means we will be flying at about 22,000 feet and flying time should be just under an hour. I'll know better after I do the flight plan and get a current check on the weather.


----------



## Ameriscot

oldman said:


> Flying to the Big Apple to pick up one of the Senior Vice Presidents and his cronies. I guess they will be half loaded for the flight home, which is a good thing. They will be sleeping it off. There appears to be a small storm cell headed our way later today, so we will try to coincide our flight with missing that little distraction. This is a short trip and that means we will be flying at about 22,000 feet and flying time should be just under an hour. I'll know better after I do the flight plan and get a current check on the weather.



Hope you can avoid the storm, Oldman!


----------



## oldman

Thanks, AS. We do what we can. I hope to avoid all storms in any aircraft that I fly or am a passenger in. This is a wide cell that is approaching from the west, so trying to flying around it is not an option. I need to find out how high the top is and maybe we can fly over it, otherwise, we will try to avoid it altogether, by either waiting it out or beating it before it gets to us, which seems unlikely as of now.


----------



## Ameriscot

oldman said:


> Thanks, AS. We do what we can. I hope to avoid all storms in any aircraft that I fly or am a passenger in. This is a wide cell that is approaching from the west, so trying to flying around it is not an option. I need to find out how high the top is and maybe we can fly over it, otherwise, we will try to avoid it altogether, by either waiting it out or beating it before it gets to us, which seems unlikely as of now.



Crossing my fingers you can totally avoid it. Enjoy your flight.  

So many people seem to think that all pilots need to know is how to take off and land and what all the buttons are for!  But you really need to be an expert on aerodynamics, meteorology, etc etc.  My next door neighbour was a pilot and his stories are interesting.


----------



## Josiah

I'm going to talk to a neighborhood woman about setting up and running a garage sale for me. I've been told she has a lot of experience with this sort of thing and it's definitely not my area of expertise. I will be so happy when all this downsizing is over and my life is totally clutter free.


----------



## Kath

Josiah said:


> I'm going to talk to a neighborhood woman about setting up and running a garage sale for me. I've been told she has a lot of experience with this sort of thing and it's definitely not my area of expertise. I will be so happy when all this downsizing is over and my life is totally clutter free.


I can empathize with you about clutter, Josiah.  I have a number of areas in our basement that are pretty filled with stuff but I'm trying to sell it or give it away.  Got tons of workshop tools but it's hard for me to sell things if I don't know what they are called or what their purpose is.  Hope you have a successful decluttering!

Oldman - Have a very safe flight!


----------



## Glinda

Josiah said:


> I'm going to talk to a neighborhood woman about setting up and running a garage sale for me. I've been told she has a lot of experience with this sort of thing and it's definitely not my area of expertise. I will be so happy when all this downsizing is over and my life is totally clutter free.



Josh, you've probably already looked into this but would it make sense tax-wise to just give a lot of stuff to charity and be done with it?  Less hassle?


----------



## Glinda

Good Morning everyone.  I think I've turned the corner with this wretched cold and I'm feeling victorious!     This morning I'm having brunch with a friend at a little ma and pa hole-in-the-wall restaurant that we like.  Then maybe a little shopping.  This evening I'm having dinner with a ladies group I belong to.  There are a total of 16 members.  Usually 12 to 14 attend and we have an event each month.  I'm not crazy about the choice of restaurant for dinner.  It's a huge place with music blaring so loud you have to shout to have a conversation with the person next to you.  Well, the food is supposed to be good and it will be great to see my friends.  I hope everyone has a splendid day!  nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot

Glinda said:


> Good Morning everyone.  I think I've turned the corner with this wretched cold and I'm feeling victorious!     This morning I'm having brunch with a friend at a little ma and pa hole-in-the-wall restaurant that we like.  Then maybe a little shopping.  This evening I'm having dinner with a ladies group I belong to.  There are a total of 16 members.  Usually 12 to 14 attend and we have an event each month.  I'm not crazy about the choice of restaurant for dinner.  It's a huge place with music blaring so loud you have to shout to have a conversation with the person next to you.  Well, the food is supposed to be good and it will be great to see my friends.  I hope everyone has a splendid day!  nthego:



Glad you're feeling better.  Your day and evening sounds nice!  I'm not crazy about places where the music is so loud you can't have a conversation though.  At least the food will be good.


----------



## merlin

*Letter from Bratislava*

Thanks for all the good wishes, flight arrived 30 minutes early, a 5 minute walk across the fields to the Aviator Hotel and I am now all tucked up in bed ready to watch a movie on Netflix,  Looking forward to meeting Lisa tomorrow. Catch up with you all again soon.


----------



## Shalimar

Sleep well, sorcerer. The siren of the sea wishes you pleasant dreams.


----------



## Shalimar

Glad you are feeling better, Glinda. Hope your day goes well.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hi, kids. I forgot to post this morning. Oops.

Now I'm home and tired, but fed and comfy. One more work day this week...

On Saturday my son and I have been invited to an event "Dressing Downton" where a friend of ours is speaking and displaying clothes of the era and replicas of Downton constumes. Tickets are bit spendy, but we're going as her guests. Includes tea. Yippee!


----------



## Shalimar

Have a lovely time on Saturday, Georgia!


----------



## ndynt

How wonderful, Georgia.  I love the gardens and conservatory at the Biltmore House....and, the Downton collection on top of it ! ! !  Enjoy...


----------



## Shalimar

Hi, Nona, how are you today?


----------



## Kadee

Catching up on washing clothes today after being away for a couple of days escape with my friend , it was really nice just to have a couple of days with my friend of 30 years and leave hubby home :cool1:


----------



## Shalimar

Welcome back, Kadee, from your great escape. Glad you had fun! I am still resting my bruised behind. Lol.


----------



## ndynt

Shalimar said:


> Hi, Nona, how are you today?


I woke up and was still alive...the birds were singing, sun trying to come out and my gopher turtle friend was waiting by my front porch...for his dried cranberries...so all is well with my world today, thank you.  How are you Shalimar, what wonderful activity are you involved in today?


----------



## ndynt

merlin said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes, flight arrived 30 minutes early, a 5 minute walk across the fields to the Aviator Hotel and I am now all tucked up in bed ready to watch a movie on Netflix,  Looking forward to meeting Lisa tomorrow. Catch up with you all again soon.


Enjoy your time in Russia, Melvin.  Lots of pictures please?


----------



## DoItMyself

Now that spring is here we've been incredibly busy.  The garden takes a lot of work this time of year, as does the yard.  We're building a new garden shed to hold some of the equipment, and we have some work to do at the lake house.  Hopefully by Memorial day we'll have all of our projects wrapped up and be able to start relaxing.
Tomorrow we're going up to the lake house and spend the weekend working on the driveway and landscaping.  My tractor is loaded up on the trailer, hitched to the truck, and ready head out and go to work.


----------



## Shalimar

Hi, Nona, your turtle sounds sweet. Do you have any pics? I love dried cranberries too. Pleased that all is well with you. Today is a quiet day for me, due to bruises. Tomorrow I am going to lead a little meditation in the park by the river, weather permitting. I am a little shy about it. Lol.


----------



## merlin

ndynt said:


> Enjoy your time in Russia, Melvin.  Lots of pictures please?


Thanks Nona but I am in Slovakia this time, meeting Lisa later this morning, who is flying here from Russia.
Good to hear you are still alive and enjoying the birdsong. Have a good day, or is it night now


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> Sleep well, sorcerer. The siren of the sea wishes you pleasant dreams.



Thank you Shali my favourite siren, I slept like a log, but sadly no dreams. Have a good day/night


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all..

I keep forgetting about this thread...sowwwwy Georgia.. ...Slovakia Merlin?..you are such a globetrotter, please take some photos I've never seen any of Slovakia.. 

Kay How lovely for you to get to spend a girlie  few days away with a friend..did you do anything special? I could do with a couple of days away...but my trip to Spain is only 4 weeks away so I'll have to be patient and just wait for that.. can't wait to get back to swimming every day..

Shali how are yer bruises my little sea anemone  you're such a go getter.. 

DIM...have a lovely weekend up at the Lakes...it's a holiday weekend here so lots of people not working this w/e. We have nothing planned yet, but in a little while I have to drop my car off for it's annual service. Other than that no surfing, plane journeys , concert trips, Race meets  or anything planned that everyone seems to be doing this weekend ..but that may all change tomorrow I'm an eternal spur of the moment gal... 

Have a good day everybody peeps..


----------



## Shalimar

Hi Holly, my bruises are healing thanks. Hopefully will be able to lead a meditation in the park if weather permits. Never done this before, so a bit apprehensive. Weekend plans include Swimming at a friend's salt water pool, and learning how to bake salmon in a pit, First Nation style. Love salmon! Hope you have a lovely weekend, my little Scottish rose. Hugs.:love_heart:


----------



## Josiah

The old man gets a visit from my gay son and his partner. I'll be interested in my son's assessment of his step mother's condition since he hasn't seen her in almost a year. He'll also be checking me out for signs of decline. No doubt he'll see some.


----------



## ronaldj

spending the morning in kindergarten with a six year old and then of to the hardware this afternoon....


----------



## merlin

hollydolly said:


> Morning all..
> 
> I keep forgetting about this thread.. ...Slovakia Merlin?..you are such a globetrotter, please take some photos I've never seen any of Slovakia.. .


I will post some later Holly, at the moment I am sitting at a street cafe drinking an early beer  in the sun waiting for Lisa's bus to arrive, life is good


----------



## Ameriscot

Merlin, good to hear from you.  Enjoy yourselves! 

Georgia, have a good time on Saturday, sounds fun!

Hi everybody!  

The sun is shining again!  Been to the gym.  Going to shampoo more carpets.  But I might walk down to the farm and take some photos of the lambs.  I'm just itching to get a bike like hubby's and want to do some very long bike rides.


----------



## Glinda

I'm up very early today.  I was ok until my sleep was interrupted by cold symptoms.  I guess I did too much yesterday and it took a turn for the worse.  But I sure did have fun last night with my gal pals.  The restaurant specializes in all sorts of Asian foods.  I had a delicious Thai dish with tofu, rice, pineapple, walnuts, peppers, onions and peanut sauce.  After dinner, five of us split off and went to a little cafe specializing in decadent deserts.  I had a heavenly double chocolate cupcake - yum!  I'll have to take it easy today, though.  I'm sure I'll have a nap or two.  :sleeping:  I wish you all well in your various adventures today.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Hi, Nona, your turtle sounds sweet. Do you have any pics? I love dried cranberries too. Pleased that all is well with you. Today is a quiet day for me, due to bruises. Tomorrow I am going to lead a little meditation in the park by the river, weather permitting. I am a little shy about it. Lol.



Still bruised?  Did you use the word 'shy'.  I find that hard to believe!  Enjoy your meditation.


----------



## Ameriscot

Glinda said:


> I'm up very early today.  I was ok until my sleep was interrupted by cold symptoms.  I guess I did too much yesterday and it took a turn for the worse.  But I sure did have fun last night with my gal pals.  The restaurant specializes in all sorts of Asian foods.  I had a delicious Thai dish with tofu, rice, pineapple, walnuts, peppers, onions and peanut sauce.  After dinner, five of us split off and went to a little cafe specializing in decadent deserts.  I had a heavenly double chocolate cupcake - yum!  I'll have to take it easy today, though.  I'm sure I'll have a nap or two.  :sleeping:  I wish you all well in your various adventures today.



Yum!  Yes, Thais love to put pineapple in their dishes. Sounds yummy.  So does the cake.


----------



## ndynt

I feel like a voyeur, with all today's wonderful posts.  Slovakia, a shy mermaid leading a meditation in the park, lambs at the farm, a weekend at the lake, a wonderful Thai meal...topped by a decadent dessert (rest today and get well, Glinda), Josiah's son's visit, a morning with  kindergarteners, and Holly's impromptu Holiday weekend ...all exciting.  Now that was the ultimate run-on sentence   Everyone have a grand day ! ! !


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> I feel like a voyeur, with all today's wonderful posts.  Slovakia, a shy mermaid leading a meditation in the park, lambs at the farm, a weekend at the lake, a wonderful Thai meal...topped by a decadent dessert (rest today and get well, Glinda), Josiah's son's visit, a morning with  kindergarteners, and Holly's impromptu Holiday weekend ...all exciting.  Now that was the ultimate run-on sentence   Everyone have a grand day ! ! !



Hi Nona!  It's a bank holiday weekend in the UK for May Day.  So on Monday many things are closed.  

Happy Beltane everybody!  

http://www.thewhitegoddess.co.uk/the_wheel_of_the_year/beltane.asp


----------



## Ralphy1

Yes, I will be dancing around a pole later in my special Beltane manties...


----------



## ndynt

Ameriscot said:


> Hi Nona!  It's a bank holiday weekend in the UK for May Day.  So on Monday many things are closed.
> 
> Happy Beltane everybody!
> 
> http://www.thewhitegoddess.co.uk/the_wheel_of_the_year/beltane.asp


AS, that can put a damper on a long "holiday" weekend.  Thank you for  the interesting link.  I was just reminiscing about May Day and posted  about it in the Day's Gone Bye forum.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ralphy1 said:


> Yes, I will be dancing around a pole later in my special Beltane manties...



THAT pole dancing has a whole different meaning..  and.. by the way, thanks for the visual..  makes me want to poke out my mind's eye.


----------



## ndynt

QuickSilver said:


> THAT pole dancing has a whole different meaning..  and.. by the way, thanks for the visual..  makes me want to poke out my mind's eye.



:lofl:
  Really destroys all the lovely May Pole images, does it not?


----------



## Shalimar

Food sounds yummy Glinda, take care of your cold.


----------



## Shalimar

Hi Annie, I am shy in front of groups of people. I love to play, but not very comfortable leading strangers in group activities. I hope you enjoy Beltane.


----------



## Shalimar

Ralphy, that maypole image is so disturbing, I fear electric shock therapy may be my only option if I wish to remove the images burning their way into my mind. God, I think I may be having a schizoid embolism! Gaaaaah! Lol. Someone help me!


----------



## Shalimar

Have a good day, Nona!


----------



## QuickSilver

I'm just happy it's Friday.. it doesn't take much..


----------



## Ralphy1

Shali, and if things get really wild the manties go!   nthego:


----------



## Shalimar

Ralphy, back up the tree, eat a banana and calm down!


----------



## Bullie76

Playing golf this morning and mow grass in the afternoon. I hope my sinus med's kick in. It's been a tough spring with the sneezing and runny nose.


----------



## Ralphy1

OK, but only after the festivities, and I shall ascend gradually and gracefully so as not to make a spectacle of my self...


----------



## Shalimar

Ralphy, old boy, you are a spectacle.nthego:


----------



## Shalimar

Have fun, Bullie. Hope your meds help.


----------



## AprilT

Not a whole lot planned for the day, maybe make use of a gift card I received for my B-day to Ross, I could use some new beach gear for an event I was invited to attend on Sat at the beach.  I'm a little antsy about attending the event, but, I've made up my mind to just do it, go that is.  I would like to find a lighter weight towel and swimwear cover-up, so, I leave here in search in a minute.  I was going to wait till next Tuesday to get the senior discount, but, I need it now and didn't go this past Tuesday because I had work being done in the kitchen which turned out to be an all day annoyance of banging and what have you, I've never seen a plumbing issue take so long to repair, I'm pretty sure it was something to do with the entire drainage system along the wall and nothing from my end.  They really never did explain the problem, but, they had better not come back later with a bill.  They still have to repaint the under cabinet after the mess they made.

Well hope you all have a nice weekend, I need to get myself in gear before I end up wanting to go back to bed, I didn't rest well last night, lots of constant eye openings seeing the clock numbers move in 1 and 2 hour increments.


----------



## Shalimar

Hope you have fun at the beach, April.


----------



## AprilT

Shalimar said:


> Hope you have fun at the beach, April.



Thank you.  I'm really trying to get some pep in my step to get out of here, if not for tomorrows event and party, I'd just go back to bed.


----------



## Ameriscot

Ralphy1 said:


> Yes, I will be dancing around a pole later in my special Beltane manties...



Want a photo of that!!!

Naw, I've reconsidered!  Don't!


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Hi Annie, I am shy in front of groups of people. I love to play, but not very comfortable leading strangers in group activities. I hope you enjoy Beltane.



As a wild child I just figured you were very outgoing.  I was a very shy child and got more outgoing as I aged, but I don't do anything in front of groups.  Maybe if I was drunk.  nthego:


----------



## Jackie22

AprilT said:


> Thank you.  I'm really trying to get some pep in my step to get out of here, if not for tomorrows event and party, I'd just go back to bed.



I have the same problem lately, April, on the wanting to crawl back in my bed.....Have fun at your event.

Today I'll get a card in the mail for son's birthday and then I need to get serious about packing for my trip.....two grandkids coming tomorrow to help me in the yard, I've been having hip pain for several weeks, trying not to think about what this is could lead to..


----------



## Ameriscot

April, have fun at the beach.  Just before I checked in here I was looking online for beach coverups.  

Jackie, hope your hip feels better!


----------



## AprilT

Jackie22 said:


> I have the same problem lately, April, on the wanting to crawl back in my bed.....Have fun at your event.
> 
> Today I'll get a card in the mail for son's birthday and then I need to get serious about packing for my trip.....two grandkids coming tomorrow to help me in the yard, I've been having hip pain for several weeks, trying not to think about what this is could lead to..



Thank you,  Jackie.  So sorry to hear about your hip pain, I do hope it won't interfere with your enjoyment of the grandkids visiting.  What a wonderful thing to have the grands coming for a visit, I would love that and to help you out around the yard no less, how fantastic.  Hope you feel better.

Well, I'm off to shower and get ready to head out before I seriously get too comfortable in this seat and then start thinking more about dozing off.  LOL

Till later, have a good one all.


----------



## AprilT

OOPS!  Of course have to say hi, thank you and bye to Annie.  You have a


----------



## Shalimar

Sorry about your pain, Jackie, I hope you enjoy your visit with your grandchildren.


----------



## jujube

Had my yearly "mammo-cram" this morning.  They kept calling me back from the waiting room for more squeezes and finally did a sonogram.  I was sweating bullets, but everything was OK.  I'm particularly sensitive about this as my daughter's breast cancer has reemerged in her other breast.....she's having her surgery on Monday.  Prayers would be appreciated for a good outcome.


----------



## Shalimar

So glad your mamMogram went well, Jujube. I am very sorry about your daughter, will say a prayer that all goes well.:love_heart:


----------



## Cookie

Prayers are on the way jujube for a good outcome for your daughter. :love_heart: In spite of my lapsed status, I occasionally like to do the 'Mother of Perpetual Help novena prayer' when need arises. So far so good. If you don't know it, it can easily be found online.


----------



## ndynt

So sorry to hear about your daughter.  Am also praying a novena to our Mother of Perpetual Help.


----------



## jujube

Thanks, all!


----------



## Kath

jujube said:


> Had my yearly "mammo-cram" this morning.  They kept calling me back from the waiting room for more squeezes and finally did a sonogram.  I was sweating bullets, but everything was OK.  I'm particularly sensitive about this as my daughter's breast cancer has reemerged in her other breast.....she's having her surgery on Monday.  Prayers would be appreciated for a good outcome.


Jujube - I feel a lot of empathy for you, especially vis-a-vis your daughter's recurrence of cancer, because my daughter had breast cancer last year and I never felt so scared.  We both send hugs and prayers to her and hope the surgery is a great success.  So thankful that your exams came out negative!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Jujube, hope all goes well for your daughter.


----------



## AprilT

Well wishes for your daughter Jujube.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Jujube, thinking positive thoughts for your daughter that her surgery goes well and she's cancer-free in no time.

Today was the event all about Downton costumes called Dressing for Drama. It was so interesting and I enjoyed every minute of it. And...would you believe, she said...*I forgot all about taking pictures!


*The weather has finally warmed up so that it's like spring in the South again. No rain expected between now and Friday next week. Yay! Tomorrow I'm going to play in the garden all day...or until it gets too hot to stay outside, whichever comes first.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Jujube, thinking positive thoughts for your daughter that her surgery goes well and she's cancer-free in no time.
> 
> Today was the event all about Downton costumes called Dressing for Drama. It was so interesting and I enjoyed every minute of it. And...would you believe, she said...*I forgot all about taking pictures!
> 
> 
> *The weather has finally warmed up so that it's like spring in the South again. No rain expected between now and Friday next week. Yay! Tomorrow I'm going to play in the garden all day...or until it gets too hot to stay outside, whichever comes first.



No pictures??!!  Sorry, but you'll have to be punished!    :hit:


----------



## hollydolly

Jujube I'm very happy to hear that your mammogram was clear . 

However you must be worried sick about your daughter, I join everyone in praying for the best outcome for her tomorrow.. 




No pictures Georgia ?....what, what , what??? beat her for me as well Annie...then I can't get the blame.. 

Glad you had a great time tho' Georgia..

Nothing planned for today, it's pouring of rain

On friday I spent a fortune, so I'm scared to go out anywhere in case I have to spend any more money.. LOL

Seriously tho'..I took the car for it's annual service..that cost £125, (which included new oil change , oil filter, air filter etc) then it needed  new spark plugs £40.00 and some anti-roll bar  droplinks ,£28.99 a new lower gearbox mount £67.85, a fuel filter £12.00 all fairly minor things but with added 90 minutes labour charge of £84 plus Tax @ £52.37...it all came to too much money *sigh*.. Still it's worth it to ensure my car is safe .

Then on the same day I had to pay over £500 for our holiday apartment that we've had to rent near our daughter in Spain because she has no room to put us up.......so I'm not going out anywhere, in case I'm mugged for the penny I've got left in my purse.. layful:


Nothing planned for today


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, I know about money on a car!  Our car is a 2003 that we bought new and only has 80K miles on it, but we just took it in for it's MOT and service last month.  Since we only had put 2,500 miles on it the previous year our mechanic said it didn't need a full servicing though he did the basics.  It needed a few things fixed though.  The bill was £500!  Ouch.  He asked me if we were thinking about getting another car soon as so many things are starting to go wrong (it's a citroen xsara picasso).  So I think next year when our MOT is due we'll trade it in for a used car.  

We've also been buying airline tickets the past couple of months - US and Thailand.  So £££££££.  

When we visit stepdaughter's family in Inverness we always stay at a hotel because they don't have room for us and they wonder why we don't visit more often.  Now they've bought a sofabed so from now on we'll stay with them.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes I know Annie money just disappears at certain times of the year like water doesn't it.? The reason I have to have a full service every year is because if I have full cover with the AA which includes them paying for the repair of my car instead of me  if for example the chassis was to drop off ,  instead of just towing me home or to the nearest garage. That costs about  over £400 + per year for both  cars but the specification for that is that the car must have a full service from a garage every year and the book stamped as proof. 

Yes we've also just bought flight tickets and paid for car hire for our trip to Spain as well..not as expensive as Thailand of course but still a sizeable chunk of ££££ on top of the apartment rental. 

My daughter has a little 2 bed, one bath casita on her property which we used to stay at when we went to visit, but now she has live in staff in there so we can't use it and the only spare room she has in her 200 year old  farmhouse Casa has been turned into an office for her business so there's nowhere for us to bed down there..so we have to rent accommodation.  Actually it suits us better because we like to be near the coast and she is wayyy up in the mountains about 30 minutes drive from the coast so apart from the cost it's more comfortable for us to be in a rental.


----------



## oldman

Well, the Township finally swept the streets of the stones in my development that were left over from putting down anti-skid materials over the winter when it snowed, so I plan on taking my "weekender" out for a nice drive. It is supposed to hit up around 80 degrees here today, so the top will be down.

My weekender.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning.

Okay. I've been properly chastised for not taking pictures yesterday. I'm ashamed. Do I look ashamed? The speaker mentioned Julian Fellowes' next project when Downton Abbey is over, and it's going to be about the American women whose families "bought" titles for them by marrying off their daughters to titled Brits around the turn of the century. In today's money, they sent billions of dollars across the pond with their daughters. Holy cow. Anyway, sounds like it will be a sort of Edith Wharton's "Buccaneers" kind of story. I don't know if it's going to be a series or a one-time thing.

Into the 80s here today and sunny. If anybody wants me for anything, I'll be in the garden so just walk around the side of our Palatial Estate to find me, k?


----------



## hollydolly

I'm walking..I'm walking....I need a portion of 80 degree sun..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Yes I know Annie money just disappears at certain times of the year like water doesn't it.? The reason I have to have a full service every year is because if I have full cover with the AA which includes them paying for the repair of my car instead of me  if for example the chassis was to drop off ,  instead of just towing me home or to the nearest garage. That costs about  over £400 + per year for both  cars but the specification for that is that the car must have a full service from a garage every year and the book stamped as proof.
> 
> Yes we've also just bought flight tickets and paid for car hire for our trip to Spain as well..not as expensive as Thailand of course but still a sizeable chunk of ££££ on top of the apartment rental.
> 
> My daughter has a little 2 bed, one bath casita on her property which we used to stay at when we went to visit, but now she has live in staff in there so we can't use it and the only spare room she has in her 200 year old  farmhouse Casa has been turned into an office for her business so there's nowhere for us to bed down there..so we have to rent accommodation.  Actually it suits us better because we like to be near the coast and she is wayyy up in the mountains about 30 minutes drive from the coast so apart from the cost it's more comfortable for us to be in a rental.



How long has your daughter lived in Spain?  Agree it would be nicer to be closer to the beach, and 30 minutes away from her isn't too bad.

I just looked at our etickets and it was almost exactly the same (£6 more for Thailand) for our tickets from Glasgow to Detroit as from Glasgow to Thailand (which is a much longer trip!).  Different airlines, of course.


----------



## hollydolly

Daughter has been living and running her business in Spain for about 6 years now..she bought her place about 5 years after we bought ours...different part of Spain ..she's about a 6 hour drive from ours. We have long term tenants in our Casa  currently so we can't stay at ours..but we'll be taking a trip to ours to visit some friends who live close by and stay overnight with them and check up with our Casa to make sure all is well...but we do have a very good agent who keeps things in check for us. .

Goodness that's astonishing that the airline tickets are almost the same price for Thailand and Detroit, albeit a different airline..considering Thailand is soo much further away.


----------



## ndynt

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Okay. I've been properly chastised for not taking pictures yesterday. I'm ashamed. Do I look ashamed? The speaker mentioned Julian Fellowes' next project when Downton Abbey is over, and it's going to be about the American women whose families "bought" titles for them by marrying off their daughters to titled Brits around the turn of the century. In today's money, they sent billions of dollars across the pond with their daughters. Holy cow. Anyway, sounds like it will be a sort of Edith Wharton's "Buccaneers" kind of story. I don't know if it's going to be a series or a one-time thing.
> 
> Into the 80s here today and sunny. If anybody wants me for anything, I'll be in the garden so just walk around the side of our Palatial Estate to find me, k?


Sounds like you had a wonderful day. Interesting info about Julian Fowler's upcoming new program.   Enjoy your garden day.  I hope to have a mental health mowing day.


----------



## Josiah

ndynt said:


> Sounds like you had a wonderful day. Interesting info about Julian Fowler's upcoming new program.   Enjoy your garden day.  I hope to have a mental health mowing day.




I hope to have a mental health mowing day ???????????


----------



## ndynt

Josiah said:


> I hope to have a mental health mowing day ???????????


  LOL  I find mowing very uplifting.  Being outside, the smell of cut grass, the sun, fresh air... Though my current riding mower is larger and louder than I am comfortable with.  Not as mindless as my former smaller one.


----------



## AprilT

I would like to sleep in, tired from yesterdays outing, but, a friend already purchased tickets for a movie she's taking me to see as part of a belated birthday gift.  I'm hoping I don't fall to sleep during the showing, though I doubt it with all the bangs and booms that will be going on though the sound system in the theater for this particular action movie "The Avengers".

Hope everyone has a nice Sunday.


----------



## Jackie22

ndynt said:


> LOL  I find mowing very uplifting.  Being outside, the smell of cut grass, the sun, fresh air... Though my current riding mower is larger and louder than I am comfortable with.  Not as mindless as my former smaller one.



I do too, Nona, I enjoy mowing up until about August..lol

Movie day for me today, I spent the biggest part of the day yesterday working in the yard with my grandson, he is a hard working little guy, he is making money to go to Washington DC on a trip with school.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Daughter has been living and running her business in Spain for about 6 years now..she bought her place about 5 years after we bought ours...different part of Spain ..she's about a 6 hour drive from ours. We have long term tenants in our Casa  currently so we can't stay at ours..but we'll be taking a trip to ours to visit some friends who live close by and stay overnight with them and check up with our Casa to make sure all is well...but we do have a very good agent who keeps things in check for us. .
> 
> Goodness that's astonishing that the airline tickets are almost the same price for Thailand and Detroit, albeit a different airline..considering Thailand is soo much further away.



Maybe the difference is that the ticket to Detroit is during summer which is always a lot higher.  Although December is the beginning of peak season for Thailand.


----------



## Shalimar

Earlier, I went to the local hospital to rock the doula thing. One of my young friends just had a baby boy. It doesn't get better than this. Had I chosen a different path, being a midwife would have bee awesome!! Talk about a natural high!


----------



## Cookie

Argh, the drudgery -- just completed my 2014 income tax online, what a relief, submitted my payment and I'm all done.  I really have nothing to complain about because it is super easy, but a little scary at first.  Anyway, I'm patting myself on the back and going to reward myself - ice cream! 

No yard work for me - thank goodness, so all those who are mowing, enjoy the lovely weather -  I am - it 20 degrees today - shorts where are you?
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## QuickSilver

Tired..... Planted my garden, and I'm still not done.. But my tomatoes are in and I'm happy..


----------



## ndynt

Shalimar said:


> Earlier, I went to the local hospital to rock the doula thing. One of my young friends just had a baby boy. It doesn't get better than this. Had I chosen a different path, being a midwife would have bee awesome!! Talk about a natural high!


How wonderful.  About as spiritual as it gets, Shalimar.  I did high risk L&D for about five years....and no matter how many deliveries you are part of...it still affects you the same way.  I too thought about midwifery.


----------



## hollydolly

Ameriscot said:


> Maybe the difference is that the ticket to Detroit is during summer which is always a lot higher.  Although December is the beginning of peak season for Thailand.



I just realised I said daughter bought her place about 5 years after us , it was actually 10 years after us..

as an aside I have a question about tourist travel from the UK to the USA...I'll put it in the travel section in case anyone has any answers..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> I just realised I said daughter bought her place about 5 years after us , it was actually 10 years after us..
> 
> as an aside I have a question about tourist travel from the UK to the USA...I'll put it in the travel section in case anyone has any answers..



Okay.  Planning a trip there in the near future?


----------



## hollydolly

Not me Annie, although I'd love to one day...this is about a family member ...see  my question on the travel forum


----------



## hollydolly

Oh I forgot to tell you my news...my daughter is coming over to the UK on Tuesday with my s-i-l for a week long business  seminar...so we're meeting up on Saturday night for a family dinner at a fine dining restaurant to celebrate my O/H's  birthday...so even though I only saw her 2 weeks ago on _my_ Birthday I get to see her again this week..( never been known to see her so quickly)...and then we'll see her when we go out to Spain 'citing..


----------



## Shalimar

Have a lovely visit with your daughter, Annie.


----------



## Josiah

Shalimar said:


> to rock the doula thing.



Sorry, I just don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Shalimar

Josiah, a doula is a non medical person who provides support for a woman and her spouse/family, before, during, and after labour.


----------



## ndynt

How exciting Holly...enjoy your time together.


----------



## Josiah

Shalimar said:


> Josiah, a doula is a non medical person who provides support for a woman and her spouse/family, before, during, and after labour.



Thanks Shalimar.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Oh I forgot to tell you my news...my daughter is coming over to the UK on Tuesday with my s-i-l for a week long business  seminar...so we're meeting up on Saturday night for a family dinner at a fine dining restaurant to celebrate my O/H's  birthday...so even though I only saw her 2 weeks ago on _my_ Birthday I get to see her again this week..( never been known to see her so quickly)...and then we'll see her when we go out to Spain 'citing..



How nice!  Enjoy the visit and your O/H's birthday.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Have a lovely visit with your daughter, Annie.



Thanks but you meant that for Holly.


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks Nona and Annie...I've not seen s-i-l  since last summer so it'll be lovely to see both of them instead of just daughter this time..


----------



## Shalimar

Sorry, Annie/Holly, tired from doing the doula thing.


----------



## Shalimar

Enjoy you visit with your daughter, and son in law, Holly. Got it right this time!


----------



## hollydolly

Cheers Shali...


----------



## Kath

Holly - I know you will have a great time when your daughter and s-i-l come to visit - and to think you'll get to see them again soon after!  I always love to visit my daughter and her family which isn't always easy since the grandkids take up gobs of parental time.  Is it me, or do today's kids take part in waaaay more activities than back when I was a kid.  My grandkids belong to stuff like Robotics club, Chess club, Science club, Choir, Dramatics (which is put to good use at home ), plus every kid is active in at least one or two sports teams.  None of the grandkids drive, which means their mom or dad has to drive them to wherever.  Sometimes it seems that everything else has to be squished in between all the other stuff.  Sorry to be kvetching and also I'm probably kvetching in the wrong forum.  Have a fun visit!


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath, I think more clubs are offered than when we were kids.

We visit my family in Michigan for a month every year. But this years trip will be 5 weeks as we'll be including a trip to New England.

Bank holiday here today which means my gym doesn't open till 10.


----------



## Skyking

Hello all; I'm going to a friends grave site (he was my best friend for a quarter of a century, 35 years older than me he passed 13 years ago) and I am going to finish cleaning up the stone. It is buried ground level and was overwhelmed with grass, clay and mud. I got the grass and weeds but now I need to use a stiff brush and water to clean the clay and mud. I usually visit only once a year as it's too painful. But today I'll return with tools and happily clean up his head stone and remember our good times.


----------



## Ameriscot

Skyking said:


> Hello all; I'm going to a friends grave site (he was my best friend for a quarter of a century, 35 years older than me he passed 13 years ago) and I am going to finish cleaning up the stone. It is buried ground level and was overwhelmed with grass, clay and mud. I got the grass and weeds but now I need to use a stiff brush and water to clean the clay and mud. I usually visit only once a year as it's too painful. But today I'll return with tools and happily clean up his head stone and remember our good times.



That's very nice of you.  He must have been a very good friend.


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks Kath I'm really looking forward to seeing the two of them, and this year with the holiday so soon as well, I'm for a change, being spoiled by seeing them so often. I'm desperate to get over to Spain to see the grandfurkids..I get updates regularly videos and pictures , but I haven't been with the dogs for almost 3 years, and I'm so anxious to find out if they will recognise me when I get there. they were very attached to me as I was to them. 

I don't have grandchildren and I never will, but I know from friends of mine that they are always driving the kids to all sorts of clubs..but then I did the same with my daughter when she was a teenager in the 90's ..she was a Bass guitarist in a Band from age 16 so I was always driving them to Gigs around London and the Home counties..she was a School Hockey Captain , so she was always taking part in matches, and further to that she was training in several different methods of Martial arts.( Bu jitsu, Karate and kick boxing) but even from the time she was very small around 6 years old she was a majorette until about 12 years old,  and she also had to attend Guitar and woodwind lessons... these were her choices, I never pushed her into them, she was very focused on managing her leisure time after school and on weekends. She's 40 next year and if anything she's even more focused than ever on everything she does. 

Bank holiday here today too, so I'm not back to work until tomorrow..thank goodness,  and for the first time in years  O/H has got a BH off too..he's  just been doing some maintenance on his car this morning  and I've been in the garden trimming the small  shrubs back. The 100 feet hedge is being given a short back and sides later by hubs it's such a big job..just trying to get all these things done before we go back to work, and while we have no rain..and  o/h won't have any time off now until we go away on holiday


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

My goodness...all the activity. Who sez old people just sit and rock?

Had fun in the garden yesterday, but today it's back to real life so I'm getting ready to go to work.

Holly, glad you have another day off to REST your back. Rest. Are you paying attention?


----------



## hollydolly

LOL...bless you Georgia...I know honey, I know...but too must rest is as bad as not enough with this damn back...I just have to be as careful as I can.. have a good day at work and don't work yourself into the ground  I know you will, so I don;t know why I'm wasting my breath but have a good day anyway.. :love_heart:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Holly, this client has just gone from every two weeks to every three week. She said she wouldn't lie...she missed having me there last Monday. They are very tidy people so I bet the house will look just the same to me after three weeks as it did after two. I'm thinking she'll ask to go back to every two weeks.

Just curious...I think it's been addressed already but don't remember what was said and too lazy to read back...do you go to physical therapy for your back now that you're recovering from the surgery?


----------



## hollydolly

I don't go to PT since having the surgery Georgia...I'm afraid to do any damage to it because the surgery doesn't seem to have worked, so rather than get more PT (much as I feel I really need it) I'll wait and see the consultant at my follow up..unfortunately 6 weeks yet, and we'll see how I go from there, but thanks for asking.

I hope you're right about the nice clean house...do you get paid hourly or a flat rate? the trouble with people who keep their house immaculate is that if you're on an hourly rate you have to stretch out what little work there is to ensure you get paid something decent.. and that can make for a very boring day.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Let's hope your back improves between now and six weeks from now

All my houses are flat rates now, thank heaven! If it takes me longer, good for them; if it takes less time, good for ME. It's an incentive for me to work fast because I get paid the same whether I work fast or slow.


----------



## ndynt

hollydolly said:


> I don't go to PT since having the surgery Georgia...I'm afraid to do any damage to it because the surgery doesn't seem to have worked, so rather than get more PT (much as I feel I really need it) I'll wait and see the consultant at my follow up..unfortunately 6 weeks yet, and we'll see how I go from there, but thanks for asking..


So sorry your surgery was not effective, Holly.  I do not know what they did....but, it seems like you were being so stoic and back to your routine too quickly. Did you give yourself enough time to recuperate from it?


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> So sorry your surgery was not effective, Holly.  I do not know what they did....but, it seems like you were being so stoic and back to your routine too quickly. Did you give yourself enough time to recuperate from it?



Same here, Holly.  Sorry it didn't work.


----------



## Shalimar

I am sorry, Holly, that you went through all that surgery and aftermath, and it did not work.:love_heart:


----------



## Cookie

Holly, it still might be working, it takes time to heal, give it more time and take good care of yourself. :thumbsup:


----------



## hollydolly

Bless you all for caring,  I had a double discectomy Nona.. but it really hasn't worked. I had this same surgery back in 97 and I know how the recovery process should go..and how long before I should see some improvement , ..the surgeon did tell me there was a small chance it might not work, but I dismissed it because it was such a low chance and also because it worked fine way back then...the pain relief for the first 2 days was Euphoric, but I came to realise that was just the effect of the anaesthesia and as soon as that wore off the pain was back with   avengeance...but that's expected for potentially up to 2 weeks..but after that the pain if any should be minimal . Everything is just as painful  if not more so as it was pre surgery 6 weeks ago..so unfortunately I know it hasn't worked .....so I'm back onto taking strong meds every day and using ice-packs as I have been for the last couple of years. 

Anyway enough of the misery....I'm just getting ready for work...so I must get on..working a little closer to home today so I get to leave an hour later than usual.

Have a good day everybody ...and Georgia..good about the flat rate..hope you didn't have much to do yesterday..


----------



## Ameriscot

Sorry Holly!  You're tough. Hope you can have a good day at work.

Gym and shopping today.  Might start on deep cleaning another room.


----------



## ronaldj

helping at the election hall today....vote early and vote often.......


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. It's going to be another sunny summer day here. Yippee.

ronaldj...early and often. Right. I'd do that but it's not election day here.


----------



## Shalimar

Good morning Georgia! Have a lovely sunny day.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Good morning. It's going to be another sunny summer day here. Yippee.
> 
> ronaldj...early and often. Right. I'd do that but it's not election day here.



Good morning everybody.  Hope you are all having better weather than ours! It's chilly and very wet.  I stupidly wore my waist length raincoat instead of my mid calf Scottish raincoat and I got very wet. 

It's big election day here in the UK on Thursday.  Don't know if I'll stay up late and watch returns as I do with US prez elections.


----------



## Shalimar

Good morning Annie, hot Ameriscot!


----------



## Ameriscot

Hiya Shali!  Aye, hot, that's me!


----------



## Glinda

Good Morning, everyone.

Holly, I'm so sorry the surgery doesn't seem to have worked.  I hope when you go to Spain, you'll be able to really relax, maybe get some warm Spanish sun on it and totally forget about the job and the stress.  Does massage help?

Well, I got a rare 8+ hours of sleep last night and I feel good.  The weather prediction for San Diego is partly cloudy and temp in the 60s, not blazing hot - just the way I like it.  The only thing on my agenda today is to find a shoe repair shop where I can get a minor repair on my summer Sketchers - then my best summer walking shoes will have at least one year of wear left in them.  Coffee sometimes doesn't agree with me but I have a strong craving for a Starbucks Blonde Roast this morning . . . I'd better find a distraction or I just might give in to temptation . . . I hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Shalimar

Glinda, what temptation are you referring to? Is there room for two? Lol. I hope it is something I haven't yet experienced.


----------



## Glinda

Shalimar said:


> Glinda, what temptation are you referring to? Is there room for two? Lol. I hope it is something I haven't yet experienced.



As you know, both mermaids and witches are subject to many temptations, but here I meant only Starbucks Blonde Roast and you're certainly welcome to join me . . . I can smell it now . . . ohhhh, coffee heaven


----------



## Shalimar

nthego:Thank you, Glinda, I accept. However, I think we should put our heads together to come up with something truly spectacular once you are feeling better. Perhaps we should hold a raffle. Lollolllol!!:love_heart:


----------



## Josiah

Glinda, I so envy your 8+ hours. Last night it was RLS at 3 AM which means I have to get up and do some standing up activity (dish washing, laundry) for an hour before I can get back to sleep.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hm. I know that a bar of soap under the bottom sheet works for cramps. Maybe try it for RLS, too? Can't hurt, right?

Today's client decided that it should be Cleaning Fairy Day and gave me flowers and candy! Imagine


----------



## Ameriscot

How sweet, Georgia!  Nice to be appreciated.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Yes, indeed, Ameriscot. Lucky for me, my other nine clients are just as nice as she is. I've had some doozies in the past...key word being past In six years, I've made a few bad choices in accepting new clients. They didn't last long. So far (knock wood) nobody's fired me, but I've fired the bad choices.


----------



## Ameriscot

Very lucky, Georgia!  Nice to be your own boss isn't it?


----------



## Josiah

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Hm. I know that a bar of soap under the bottom sheet works for cramps. Maybe try it for RLS, too? Can't hurt, right?
> 
> Today's client decided that it should be Cleaning Fairy Day and gave me flowers and candy! Imagine



Thanks Andree, for the suggestion. I'm pretty sure every long time RLS sufferer has tried the soap trick, I was told specifically to use Ivory Soap. As you can tell from my earlier comment, it didn't help me. I belong to a FB group of RLS sufferers and reading those threads is really depressing. I'm fortunate that my affliction relatively minor.


----------



## Ameriscot

Josiah said:


> Thanks Andree, for the suggestion. I'm pretty sure every long time RLS sufferer has tried the soap trick, I was told specifically to use Ivory Soap. As you can tell from my earlier comment, it didn't help me. I belong to a FB group of RLS sufferers and reading those threads is really depressing. I'm fortunate that my affliction relatively minor.



Is that restless leg syndrome?  I get that occasionally and have yet to figure out why I get it at sometimes and not others.  Drives me NUTS!


----------



## hollydolly

Evening all...not stopping just swung by to say Hi...it's been a _very long _physically and mentally exhausting day today..and it's coming up to 9.40, so I'm going to bed I'm absolutely shattered......I'll pop in and read your posts in the morning before I go to work if I get time....... hope you all had a good day.. 

night folksfftobed:


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Evening all...not stopping just swung by to say Hi...it's been a _very long _physically and mentally exhausting day today..and it's coming up to 9.40, so I'm going to bed I'm absolutely shattered......I'll pop in and read your posts in the morning before I go to work if I get time....... hope you all had a good day..
> 
> night folksfftobed:



Good night, Holly!  Get a good long restful sleep.


----------



## ndynt

hollydolly said:


> Evening all...not stopping just swung by to say Hi...it's been a _very long _physically and mentally exhausting day today..and it's coming up to 9.40, so I'm going to bed I'm absolutely shattered......I'll pop in and read your posts in the morning before I go to work if I get time....... hope you all had a good day.. night folksfftobed:


Night Holly, rest well...


----------



## ndynt

Josiah said:


> Thanks Andree, for the suggestion. I'm pretty sure every long time RLS sufferer has tried the soap trick, I was told specifically to use Ivory Soap. As you can tell from my earlier comment, it didn't help me. I belong to a FB group of RLS sufferers and reading those threads is really depressing. I'm fortunate that my affliction relatively minor.


I have muscle spasms at night.  Take Zanaflex, at bedtime.  Did not realize how effective it was until they took me off it in the hospital.  Think that would help, Josiah?


----------



## Josiah

Ameriscot said:


> Is that restless leg syndrome?  I get that occasionally and have yet to figure out why I get it at sometimes and not others.  Drives me NUTS!



Yes restless leg syndrome. Usually affects people in the evening and often disturbs sleep. It's not a well understood neurological condition which bothers many people episodically and some people chronically. I've tried for years to correlate something in the day's activities with it's occurrence that evening with no success what so ever. Annie, don't let some doctor give you an Rx for RLS. Typically the med will work for a few months and then stop working and suddenly your RLS in much worse than before you went on the drug.


----------



## Ameriscot

Josiah said:


> Yes restless leg syndrome. Usually affects people in the evening and often disturbs sleep. It's not a well understood neurological condition which bothers many people episodically and some people chronically. I've tried for years to correlate something in the day's activities with it's occurrence that evening with no success what so ever. Annie, don't let some doctor give you an Rx for RLS. Typically the med will work for a few months and then stop working and suddenly your RLS in much worse than before you went on the drug.



I don't have it often enough to ask a doctor about it.  It happens maybe once a month when I go to bed I can't lie still and sometimes give up and just get out of bed.  I just looked up causes and one of them was antihistamines.  I've been taking them daily for allergy for about 3 years and that is about the same amount of time I've had RLS.


----------



## Josiah

Ameriscot said:


> I don't have it often enough to ask a doctor about it.  It happens maybe once a month when I go to bed I can't lie still and sometimes give up and just get out of bed.  I just looked up causes and one of them was antihistamines.  I've been taking them daily for allergy for about 3 years and that is about the same amount of time I've had RLS.



Antihistamines may be a trigger. Usually what I do when I have an onset of symptoms is get up and pursue some activity that keeps me on my feet for half an hour or so and then go back to bed. My house typically gets cleaned in the middle of the night.


----------



## Ameriscot

Josiah said:


> Antihistamines may be a trigger. Usually what I do when I have an onset of symptoms is get up and pursue some activity that keeps me on my feet for half an hour or so and then go back to bed. My house typically gets cleaned in the middle of the night.



I'll just have to deal with occasional RLS I guess as the benefits of antihistamines have been enormous.  I'd have trouble housecleaning at night though as I'd wake up hubby.


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all...

Just getting ready for another day down the mines.. 
Thanks Nona I slept not too badly last night..at least I got some relief from the pain..

Forecast is for mostly heavy rain today..*sigh*...although it's sunny at the moment so at least  it'll be a pleasant drive to the Pit face..

I've been offered a different venue to work..permanently,(same company) it's closer to home, so less of a commute, however there are some  drawbacks  so I have to weigh up the pros and cons..

I've  told H/O I'd give it some thought....gotta do some more research first 

Have a good day everyone..


----------



## merlin

*Back Home from Slovakia*

Hi everyone

I got back in the early hours of this morning, from my trip to Slovakia with Lisa which we both loved. I will post some photos and tales in the Travel section, after I have caught up with what you have all been up to since I left, and my sleep :sleeping:

Have a good day/night everybody nthego:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. Glad you slept well, Hollydolly. Here's hoping you have an easy day. And welcome home, Merlin!

Today is cleaning day at my son's new digs. Gotta get a wiggle on.


----------



## ronaldj

another fun packed day today.....off , plus to get a load of fire wood this am, plus donuts, than picking up a couple bicycles we bought at an auction, and this afternoon helping son move a table and couch....tonight have to go to funeral home a neighbor friend passed away Sunday. ok that's not the fun part. we voters in Michigan turned down the tax issue yesterday.


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, get a wiggle on? HaHaHaHa. Never heard that before! Have a good day!


----------



## Shalimar

Merlin, welcome home, sorcerer. It is good to have you back.


----------



## Shalimar

Ronald, don't work too hard on your day off!


----------



## Shalimar

Holly, hope your day at work goes smoothly!


----------



## merlin

hollydolly said:


> Morning all...
> 
> Just getting ready for another day down the mines..
> Thanks Nona I slept not too badly last night..at least I got some relief from the pain..
> 
> Forecast is for mostly heavy rain today..*sigh*...although it's sunny at the moment so at least  it'll be a pleasant drive to the Pit face..
> 
> I've been offered a different venue to work..permanently,(same company) it's closer to home, so less of a commute, however there are some  drawbacks  so I have to weigh up the pros and cons..
> 
> I've  told H/O I'd give it some thought....gotta do some more research first
> 
> Have a good day everyone..



So sorry to hear about the failure of your last op to relieve you of pain Holly, I hope something can be sorted out at your next consultation. 
Good luck with change of job venue, hopefully the pros will outweigh the cons.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Shali...my grandmother used to say that

I guess today is what's called a busman's holiday...the cleaning lady cleans on her day off. This one is a labor of love (what we'll do for our kids!).


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks, Georgia. We certainly love our kids!:love_heart:


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> Merlin, welcome home, sorcerer. It is good to have you back.



Thank you Shali, I am brushing up on my alchemy this very day, watch this space for amazing happenings
.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oh, goody. I can hardly wait, Merlin. I'll check this space as soon as I get home this afternoon!


----------



## Glinda

Good Morning, everyone.  I woke up earlier than usual this morning and finally gave up on getting back to sleep.  Holly, I'm glad you got some rest last night and are giving yourself some time to think over the new offer.  It's not something you want to decide impulsively.  Merlin, welcome back!  We missed you!  Now we expect a full report.   My day will include going to yoga class and then this evening, having dinner with a dear friend who moved from San Diego to Illinois about a year ago.  She just completed her PhD in sociology.  Maybe I can work a nap into the day somewhere since I woke up so early.  I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Cookie

Morning all, a beautiful day here, sunny and going up to 19 C today --- all green trees outside and blue skies. Drinking my Starbucks coffee and waking up after about 7-8 hrs of pretty decent sleep. 

Welcome back Merlin, you were missed, I'm also prepared to be amazed.  Holly your new job opportunity might be coming at just the right time. Glinda, your day sounds so nice. Georgia, have a good busman's holiday. Shalimar, a good day to you too.

I'll be going out at some point to deliver some supplies to a friend, and then not much else going on.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks, Cookie. Going sailing today!


----------



## ndynt

Holly, so glad you got some rest.  May the pros outweight the cons, and the new position be less taxing for you.
Merlin, so glad you are back.  Was thinking about you and wondering how you were doing.  Missed you.  Anticipating your new photos.
Georgia, enjoy your busman's holiday chore of love today.  
Glinda, sounds like a perfect day...Enjoy ! ! !
Like you, Cookie....not much going on.  Will try to weed some, prepare a door to paint and faux wood grain.  Tried to strip it, before all the heart stuff....it is a vintage oak door and can not get all the paint out of the wood grain.  After months of trying, will have to resort to what I wish I had done initially.  
May everyone have a wonderful day....


----------



## Ralphy1

"Sail on silver girl, sail on by..."


----------



## Cookie

Shalimar said:


> Thanks, Cookie. Going sailing today!



Ahoy! Enjoy your day, Shalimar --   Hope you will be wearing your sea legs.  LOL


----------



## merlin

Glinda said:


> Merlin, welcome back!  We missed you!  Now we expect a full report.



I will do, as soon as I wake up properly :sleeping:  As a teaser Glinda I will say I have discovered a place in a small town in Slovakia, where you would experience paradise on earth


----------



## Shalimar

Paradise on earth????


----------



## Shalimar

I forgot to mention, I met a man recently. He will be sailing also. We will see what we will see. Resembles a caramel coloured Paul Newman. Yikes! Romance on the high seas for the little mermaid? Tune in to As The Stomach Turns, for new episodes! Lol.nthego:


----------



## Glinda

merlin said:


> I will do, as soon as I wake up properly :sleeping:  As a teaser Glinda I will say I have discovered a place in a small town in Slovakia, where you would experience paradise on earth
> 
> View attachment 17730



Sounds very intriguing, Merlin.  I can hardly wait . . . :eagerness:


----------



## Glinda

Shalimar said:


> I forgot to mention, I met a man recently. He will be sailing also. We will see what we will see. Resembles a caramel coloured Paul Newman. Yikes! Romance on the high seas for the little mermaid? Tune in to As The Stomach Turns, for new episodes! Lol.nthego:



Is he a caramel coloured merman?


----------



## Cookie

Ah, the saga continues and the plot thickens ..... A caramel colored Paul Merman? I will stay tuned:coolthumb:


----------



## Shalimar

No Glinda and Cookie, 'Paul' is a human, not a merman. Mmm. Doing my bit for inter species  relations, dontcha know! I think he is looking for romance, whereas the mermaid's requirements may be a tad more basic...


----------



## Ameriscot

Checking in.  Went to the gym this morning. Great workout. Came home to find my new Amazon Fire tv stick had been delivered. Lots of stress trying to get it to work but all sorted now.  I've calmed down as we've fixed it and I've had a couple of G & Ts.  Felt I was due for a reward as I've been very, very good on my diet. Hiccup.


----------



## merlin

Ameriscot said:


> Checking in.  Went to the gym this morning. Great workout. Came home to find my new Amazon Fire tv stick had been delivered. Lots of stress trying to get it to work but all sorted now.  I've calmed down as we've fixed it and I've had a couple of G & Ts.  Felt I was due for a reward as I've been very, very good on my diet. Hiccup.



Yes Annie I find a couple of G & Ts solves any problem, or at least you don't care about them anymore, cheers!. :drunk:


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> Paradise on earth????



Depends on your definition of paradise Shali, a paradise garden http://is.gd/gSx5NG or maybe for you:



with a brace of Mermen?


----------



## Shalimar

Yes please Merlin!


----------



## Ameriscot

merlin said:


> Yes Annie I find a couple of G & Ts solves any problem, or at least you don't care about them anymore, cheers!. :drunk:



True.  True.  I did manage to clean up the kitchen after dinner, but it was a challenge!!


----------



## Shalimar

Why, Annie, are you pished? Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Why, Annie, are you pished? Lol.



Emmm.....just a wee bit.....I was due for a reward.... and besides, Amazon was pi**ing me off!


----------



## Shalimar

Good for you Annie! You deserve it.


----------



## Shalimar

Merlin, that is a very good likeness of this mermaid, except she does not have red hair! Lol.


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> Yes please Merlin!



'tis done fair siren


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> Merlin, that is a very good likeness of this mermaid, except she does not have red hair! Lol.



Yes I thought it almost, but not quite captured your innate beauty!!!!


----------



## merlin

PS: Please use them wisely


----------



## Shalimar

Awesome, Merlin, you flatterer! I will return both wisely used mermen in due course, sigh. Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot

LOL!!  You two.  Shali won't abuse mermen.  Well....not much, anyway!


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, shhhh! I don't want everyone to know my boudoir secrets. I haven't finished writing my book Fifty Shades Of Blue yet!


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Annie, shhhh! I don't want everyone to know my boudoir secrets. I haven't finished writing my book Fifty Shades Of Blue yet!



LOL!  Do you need a proofreader?


----------



## Kath

Ameriscot said:


> I'll just have to deal with occasional RLS I guess as the benefits of antihistamines have been enormous.  I'd have trouble housecleaning at night though as I'd wake up hubby.



Hi AS - Antihistamines do sound like a possibility as a cause of the RLS.  I take antihistamines for allergies, too, but I think they're losing their effectiveness or else my allergies are getting worse.  Do you ever get bouts of sneezing where you sneeze 8 or 9 times in a row?  This happens to me a lot, especially in Spring and Fall.

Just went to the dentist and got checked and teeth cleaned - I always like how my teeth feel after going to the dentist.  I think I might start going to the dentist quarterly because I want to hang on to the ones I've got.  After a lunchtime rain shower, the weather turned nice so I went out to weed some of the plant beds - I like to weed because for some reason it's really relaxing to me unless a bee flies around.  The other day, my daughter sent me a video of Rudy, her Golden Retriever, running around chasing a bee and he ended up swallowing it!  (Dog didn't suffer any but I figure the bee's toast).


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, you read my mind! Proof read away! Lol.


----------



## Glinda

merlin said:


> 'tis done fair siren
> 
> 
> View attachment 17737



Those mermen look like they might like each other more than they'd like Shali.


----------



## Shalimar

Glinda, say it isn't so! I shall have to advertise.


----------



## AZ Jim

Glinda said:


> Those mermen look like they might like each other more than they'd like Shali.



A little light on their tail fins eh?


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> Hi AS - Antihistamines do sound like a possibility as a cause of the RLS.  I take antihistamines for allergies, too, but I think they're losing their effectiveness or else my allergies are getting worse.  Do you ever get bouts of sneezing where you sneeze 8 or 9 times in a row?  This happens to me a lot, especially in Spring and Fall.
> 
> Just went to the dentist and got checked and teeth cleaned - I always like how my teeth feel after going to the dentist.  I think I might start going to the dentist quarterly because I want to hang on to the ones I've got.  After a lunchtime rain shower, the weather turned nice so I went out to weed some of the plant beds - I like to weed because for some reason it's really relaxing to me unless a bee flies around.  The other day, my daughter sent me a video of Rudy, her Golden Retriever, running around chasing a bee and he ended up swallowing it!  (Dog didn't suffer any but I figure the bee's toast).



I'm not even sure what I'm allergic to.  Dust, mold, most things with artificial scents (but that could be chemical sensitivity), anything perfumey.  Sneezing is never one of my reactions.  I get immediate sinus headaches with perfumes and with other things I cough.  Scented candles are pure torture.  Sometimes someone in my gym locker room will use spray deodorant and I can cough nonstop for at least 15 or 20 minutes afterwards. Sometimes my nose runs, actually my nose runs often.  But all these are much less since taking antihistamines.  I also don't get psoriasis since taking it, except for one spot on the back of my neck after I wash my hair (doesn't matter what type of shampoo).  I definitely do not have hay fever.  Plants and natural scents don't bother me at all.  

Yes, love the feel of smooth, clean teeth!  I go every 6 months. Last visit the dentist did xrays and said all the crowns on my back teeth (I've got about 8) look really good and that I'm taking good care of them.  And I've had them for about 20 years.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

My goodness, the bunch of you have been up to all kinds of monkey business today. 

I worked my behind off and am too tired to post much. Son pleased with his spiffy clean new home, hardwood floors that he thought would have to be refinished...pfft...making 'em look good is what I do! We moved some of his clothes because it's not likely that he'll need suits, dress shirts or winter clothes between now and Saturday. He meets the AT&T tech tomorrow morning at the new place, we move the servers and stuff Friday afternoon when I'm done working, movers will be there Saturday. I will be SO relieved when this is all done!

Judging by today's antics here, it's not likely that y'all will behave between now and tomorrow morning, but I gotta get to bed and can't stay to supervise. G'nite.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> My goodness, the bunch of you have been up to all kinds of monkey business today.
> 
> I worked my behind off and am too tired to post much. Son pleased with his spiffy clean new home, hardwood floors that he thought would have to be refinished...pfft...making 'em look good is what I do! We moved some of his clothes because it's not likely that he'll need suits, dress shirts or winter clothes between now and Saturday. He meets the AT&T tech tomorrow morning at the new place, we move the servers and stuff Friday afternoon when I'm done working, movers will be there Saturday. I will be SO relieved when this is all done!
> 
> Judging by today's antics here, it's not likely that y'all will behave between now and tomorrow morning, but I gotta get to bed and can't stay to supervise. G'nite.




Behave??!!  This lot?!  Not likely.    Anyway, you were a busy girl yesterday.


----------



## Ameriscot

Voting day in the UK.  Our ballots went in the post last week.  No results will be allowed on the news until after the polls close at 10pm and there is no point is staying up late to watch. 

Not a gym day but doing muscle work.  And rewatching more episodes of Outlander on the tv instead of the PC.  QS can confirm that it's better to watch Jamie on the big screen. :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar

Have a good day, Annie. Hope the election results more or less meet with your approval. Today will be roller blade lessons again. Blistered a bit from sailing yesterday. Expect to rock the blue butt thing again after practice. Sigh. No pain, no gain! Lol. The mermaid is a masochist. Wonder where Ralphy, aka the Bane Of Our Existence is this morning? Asleep in the trees I imagine, after our hedonistic picnic. Shhh! People mustn't know! Lol.


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, so glad you were unable to supervise, we would have missed frolicking with our hippie-gorilla! Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Have a good day, Annie. Hope the election results more or less meet with your approval. Today will be roller blade lessons again. Blistered a bit from sailing yesterday. Expect to rock the blue butt thing again after practice. Sigh. No pain, no gain! Lol. The mermaid is a masochist. Wonder where Ralphy, aka the Bane Of Our Existence is this morning? Asleep in the trees I imagine, after our hedonistic picnic. Shhh! People mustn't know! Lol.



Thanks Shali, it's doubtful though but we'll see.  

Do they have butt protector pads to go along with the knee and elbow ones? 

You're a nonstop party animal!


----------



## Ralphy1

Well, Shali, do you now know a rudder from an udder?


----------



## Shalimar

Hi Ralphy, this mermaid grew up by the sea, I had a tiny sailboat, called a sabot, by the time I was nine. Does that answer your question?


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, I don't know if they have butt pads or not. I asked my instructor, but was told such a thing would ruin my balance. What balance? Lol.


----------



## Ralphy1

Well, at least we have that in common, but I didn't start sailing until I was in my thirties and had to take a lot of lessons.  I was known as Captain Crash...


----------



## Shalimar

Ralphy, that is funny! Sailing is addictive.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oh, for heaven's sake! You lot are incorrigible. 

I'm all rested up and ready to lick my weight in wildcats. Gotta boogie off to work and I'm not gonna bother saying "behave".

BBL


----------



## Ralphy1

It was one of my favorite hobbies and I sailed for thirty years.  My first boat was a Canadian Paceship 20 and then two O'Day Mariners.  I lived next to Narragansett Bay which was perfect for small sailboats...


----------



## Shalimar

Nice boats Ralphy. I was able to have a short trip on one of the tall ships about ten years ago. One of the highlights of my life.


----------



## Shalimar

Have a good day licking wildcats Georgia. My, you have some interesting hobbies. Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, have a good day!

I've only been sailing a few times but loved it.  Husband used to own a sailboat but I never got to sail in it.  He sold it.

Ralphy, my brother lives in Newport and we are making our first visit there in Sept.  He doesn't sail but he does kayak and canoe.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Nice boats Ralphy. I was able to have a short trip on one of the tall ships about ten years ago. One of the highlights of my life.



We had a huge tall ships race near me about 4 years ago.  Love those!  Didn't get to go on one but took loads of pics from the shore.


----------



## QuickSilver

Hate boats... hate water...  I'm horribly prone to seasickness..  I have to load up on Dramamine and then fall asleep.. so what's the point?


----------



## Ralphy1

Not for everyone, I would never go mountain climbing.  The Volvo around the world race is making its only North American stop in Newport right now...


----------



## Ameriscot

Ralphy1 said:


> Not for everyone, I would never go mountain climbing.  The Volvo around the world race is making its only North American stop in Newport right now...



Yes, I noticed that when I was looking for upcoming events.  Looks like a great place.  I'm anxious to see it.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Hate boats... hate water...  I'm horribly prone to seasickness..  I have to load up on Dramamine and then fall asleep.. so what's the point?



I don't get seasick unless a boat is rocking nonstop.  We did a junk boat tour on our first trip to Thailand and on the way back it did a lot of rocking for a long time.  Sis in law lost it over the side of the boat and I was getting close to it.  Another time was a big ferry from Amsterdam to Newcastle and many people were looking very green.  I had to go lie down on my bunk, then I was fine.  But it's got to be very rough for me to have a problem.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> I don't get seasick unless a boat is rocking nonstop.  We did a junk boat tour on our first trip to Thailand and on the way back it did a lot of rocking for a long time.  Sis in law lost it over the side of the boat and I was getting close to it.  Another time was a big ferry from Amsterdam to Newcastle and many people were looking very green.  I had to go lie down on my bunk, then I was fine.  But it's got to be very rough for me to have a problem.



I am hypersensitive to motion sickness.  Remember... I can't even use the exercise ball for crunches without tossing my cookies.. or at least feeling like it.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> I am hypersensitive to motion sickness.  Remember... I can't even use the exercise ball for crunches without tossing my cookies.. or at least feeling like it.



Oh, that is very sensitive!  Is it an inner ear problem?  Have you always had this?

My dh retired early because of something that caused him to have constant vertigo and was expected to be permanent.  Fortunately, he recovered.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> Oh, that is very sensitive!  Is it an inner ear problem?  Have you always had this?
> 
> My dh retired early because of something that caused him to have constant vertigo and was expected to be permanent.  Fortunately, he recovered.



No inner ear problems... I am not bothered by vertigo.   I have always had severe motion sickness.    What's really funny is guess where I am not bothered in the least!..  On an airplane.  go figger


----------



## ndynt

Ameriscot said:


> Ralphy, my brother lives in Newport and we are making our first visit there in Sept.  He doesn't sail but he does kayak and canoe.


At one time I lived in Newport.  Lovely little town.  Too bad you are not going in July....when they have the Newport Regatta.  Too many tourists though.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> No inner ear problems... I am not bothered by vertigo.   I have always had severe motion sickness.    What's really funny is guess where I am not bothered in the least!..  On an airplane.  go figger



Even with a lot of turbulence?


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> At one time I lived in Newport.  Lovely little town.  Too bad you are not going in July....when they have the Newport Regatta.  Too many tourists though.



My brother has lived there 30+ years and loves it.  Brother doesn't have room for us in his house so staying in a hotel.  $$$$  Can't even imagine the price of hotels during the Regatta or just being midsummer.  We timed our trip to be going after Labor Day.


----------



## Ralphy1

The fall is lovely in Newport, the crowds are gone, the prices are down, and the weather can be perfect...


----------



## Ameriscot

Ralphy1 said:


> The fall is lovely in Newport, the crowds are gone, the prices are down, and the weather can be perfect...



We figured Sept would be the best time.  Leaves won't be changing yet though as it's early/mid Sept.  I've been wanting to go back and do a historic tour of Boston and area so are going to do that, plus visit the house we lived in until 1960.


----------



## Shalimar

Now I want to go to Newport!


----------



## Ralphy1

Well, you have a better chance of sunny skies then late in September when the seasons start to change with much more of a chance of rainy weather...


----------



## Ameriscot

Ralphy1 said:


> Well, you have a better chance of sunny skies then late in September when the seasons start to change with much more of a chance of rainy weather...



I'll be prepared for everything since it will be hot in August when we arrive.


----------



## Cookie

Another beautiful day, going up to 22 C today, just a t-shirt and a first time wearing sandals when I go out.  Slept in so late -- very nice.   
Enjoy your day, all.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> Another beautiful day, going up to 22 C today, just a t-shirt and a first time wearing sandals when I go out.  Slept in so late -- very nice.
> Enjoy your day, all.



Perfect temp!  Enjoy it.


----------



## Cookie

Thanks, AS, that will be easy! You have a good one too.


----------



## Glinda

Another partly cloudy day in San Diego.  Today I go to the dentist for semi-annual cleaning and annual x-rays.  Fingers crossed that there is nothing $$$ that needs to be done.  I swear I'm a very good brusher and flosser but sometimes they give me bad news.  Maybe the Tooth Fairy doesn't like Glinda.  If I'm not absolutely floored by what the dentist tells me, I hope to get in a nice long walk today.


----------



## QuickSilver

80 degrees expected today... Warmest day in Chicago since last September.  I think we have finally turned the corner on Old Man Winter.


----------



## Cookie

QS, that sounds like summer in the city... enjoy your day too.


----------



## Cookie

Glinda, hope your dentist appointment goes well and not expensive.  I know what that's like, I've forked out quite a few $$ on my teeth and it's still ongoing, even tho I think I'm pretty diligent too.  Have a great day!


----------



## Kath

QuickSilver said:


> 80 degrees expected today... Warmest day in Chicago since last September.  I think we have finally turned the corner on Old Man Winter.


QS - What wonderful weather!  I hope you have a long spell of great weather just like today!  We reached 77 degrees here for the first time this Spring - enjoyed pulling up weeds while listening to Radiohead.


----------



## Glinda

Cookie said:


> Glinda, hope your dentist appointment goes well and not expensive.  I know what that's like, I've forked out quite a few $$ on my teeth and it's still ongoing, even tho I think I'm pretty diligent too.  Have a great day!



Thanks, Cookie!  I just returned from the dentist.  Great news!  The tooth I thought might require a new crown or root canal or some other painful, expensive treatment is ok.  My dentist said the sensitivity to hot and cold I'm experiencing is due to gum recession.  He told me to continue to monitor it and let him know if I have periods of continual pain.  That's a relief!  YAY!
epper::brush2: epper:


----------



## Cookie

That's great news Glinda!:woohoo:


----------



## ndynt

Kath said:


> QS - What wonderful weather!  I hope you have a long spell of great weather just like today!  We reached 77 degrees here for the first time this Spring - enjoyed pulling up weeds while listening to Radiohead.


Was sunny and 85 degrees here with the humidity factor only 26%.  So quite comforable.  I too weeded....but, was listening to NPR.  Weeding getting to me...gave in and used a walker today.  Have a little stool and use a wheel barrel to help pull myself up.  Never thought I would ever reach this point.  But, I am alive and have some of my wits about me. (I think) So am truly blessed. :bigwink:


----------



## ndynt

Glinda said:


> Thanks, Cookie!  I just returned from the dentist.  Great news!  The tooth I thought might require a new crown or root canal or some other painful, expensive treatment is ok.  My dentist said the sensitivity to hot and cold I'm experiencing is due to gum recession.  He told me to continue to monitor it and let him know if I have periods of continual pain.  That's a relief!  YAY!
> epper::brush2: epper:


That is good news, Glinda.


----------



## Ameriscot

Glinda said:


> Thanks, Cookie!  I just returned from the dentist.  Great news!  The tooth I thought might require a new crown or root canal or some other painful, expensive treatment is ok.  My dentist said the sensitivity to hot and cold I'm experiencing is due to gum recession.  He told me to continue to monitor it and let him know if I have periods of continual pain.  That's a relief!  YAY!
> epper::brush2: epper:



Good news!  I got lots of crowns in my 40s so I'm okay.


----------



## Ameriscot

Agenda for today?  Moan about the Tories getting back into office.  Celebrate the SNP sweep in Scotland. Take another nap after being up all night. 

Took a couple of pics of sunrise while watching the returns:


----------



## Ralphy1

Suck it up!  Wasn't Winnie a Tory?  He wasn't so bad, was he?


----------



## merlin

Beautiful pictures Annie, you are lucky having such an outlook, must be like being on a perpetual holiday!! You can't moan too much when you have to look at ........................plus the Tories can't steal it...........well hopefully, there isn't much they wouldn't try to, that's a fact.


----------



## Shalimar

Ralphy, back to your tree and be quiet, you silly gorilla!! Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot

Ralphy1 said:


> Suck it up!  Wasn't Winnie a Tory?  He wasn't so bad, was he?



Winnie was great for WWII but he screwed Scotland over.


----------



## Ralphy1

Scotland probably deserved it...


----------



## Ameriscot

merlin said:


> Beautiful pictures Annie, you are lucky having such an outlook, must be like being on a perpetual holiday!! You can't moan too much when you have to look at ........................plus the Tories can't steal it...........well hopefully, there isn't much they wouldn't try to, that's a fact.



Thanks!  Yes, it is gorgeous and I love all the boats and ships that go past. I especially love the sailboats going past now as I find those so soothing to watch.  

I'm far from being an expert on politics, especially how it works here.  So I depend on hubby who has been seriously interested in or involved in politics all his life.  

Just ran across this on the Guardian:

http://www.theguardian.com/politics...5-stuart-heritage-nine-reasons-to-be-cheerful


----------



## Ameriscot

Ralphy1 said:


> Scotland probably deserved it...



Shali and I are going to have to punish you for that, and you aren't going to like it one bit!  :hit:


----------



## Ralphy1

Will you be wearing suggestive black costumes?


----------



## Ameriscot

Ralphy1 said:


> Will you be wearing suggestive black costumes?



Nope.  You would enjoy that too much!


----------



## Josiah

VA doctors appointment in Cincinnati this morning in regard to the matter of my sitting comfortably on hard surfaces and it's not neurological.


----------



## hollydolly

Stunning sunrise Annie..

Just waiting for the GP to ring me back..can't get an appointment to see a GP for weeks so the rules are if it's considered to be something that needs to be dealt with on the day the receptionist gets the GP to call back..but you must be sick before 9.30am for them to consider seeing you the same day (madness) ...and then you have to wait until the GP rings back and decides whether they can diagnose over the phone or you need to get down to the surgery to be examined ..

I called at 8 am this morning, the surgery closes at 5..it's mid-day now..I can't get on with anything else, until they ring and let me know if I have to go down there.. 

That's my moan for the day.layful:..tomorrow however, I have my daughter and s-i-l visitng from Spain and we're going out to dinner tomorrow night.. :woohoo1:that will definitely cheer me up..


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, standing by to assist in punishing Ralphy.


----------



## Shalimar

Holly, I hope you are able to see your GP.


----------



## Shalimar

Josiah, good luck on your doctor's appt. today.


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks Shali.. GP has rung..he discussed the problem for about 10 minutes with me  and he's referring me as a matter of urgency to see a vascular surgeon with regard this particular historic problem..( I first complained about it 6 months ago and it's got steadily worse)..but in the meantime  I have to pop down to the surgery to collect a prescription for some meds he's left for me.. 

Hope your Doctor can help you today Josiah..


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Shali!  It takes two of us to discipline Ralphy. 

Holly glad you got in to get a prescription and are getting a referral.  Enjoy the visit with daughter and sil.  

Josiah, hope you get some relief. 

My son in Michigan sent me a PM on Facebook late last night about watching the returns and how depressed was I.  He's seriously into politics.  I also brought up the issue of his oldest daughter coming to visit two summers from now when she is 12 as his clingy wife doesn't want her to.  He assures me the visit will take place. It will help that hubby and I will fly back with her so she'll only fly alone on the way here and there will be staff to be sure she gets on the right flights, etc.


----------



## hollydolly

I'd already had the referral Annie but it wasn't until the 30th of June, GP has said this is far too long to wait and it needs a much sooner appointment which he will be arranging today with the consultant.

Your sister in law may not be quite so clingy with regard to her daughter's visit with you in 2 years time when her daughter is on the verge of becoming a teen..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> I'd already had the referral Annie but it wasn't until the 30th of June, GP has said this is far too long to wait and it needs a much sooner appointment which he will be arranging today with the consultant.
> 
> Your sister in law may not be quite so clingy with regard to her daughter's visit with you in 2 years time when her daughter is on the verge of becoming a teen..



Good!  Our doctors are great about getting us appointments quickly.  

It's my daughter in law who is clingy.  She is so clingy she hates when summer or school holidays are over.  She'd like her kids to be home with her all the time.    Some of the stuff she says is unbelievable, but luckily granddaughter is very clever and perceptive and sees right through her.


----------



## Shalimar

I fell on my butt yesterday during my rollerblade lesson. Even though I have an abnormally thick tailbone, I seem to have injured it. Back to blue butt syndrome. Sitting on pillows until further notice. Perhaps Ralphy would shed his gorilla 
persona long enough to do a suggestive dance just for me! I so need a distraction from the discomfort.lol. Would do a belly dance in return at a  later date.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> I fell on my butt yesterday during my rollerblade lesson. Even though I have an abnormally thick tailbone, I seem to have injured it. Back to blue butt syndrome. Sitting on pillows until further notice. Perhaps Ralphy would shed his gorilla
> persona long enough to do a suggestive dance just for me! I so need a distraction from the discomfort.lol. Would do a belly dance in return at a  later date.



Ouch!  I guess strapping a pillow to your butt when you skate is not a good option.


----------



## Cookie

Bruised buttocks again, Shali, sorry to hear that.  Hope it gets better and doesn't hurt too much. Maybe try some ice/heat.  And, ice cream.


----------



## Ameriscot

Good idea, Cookie.  Ice cream makes everything better!


----------



## Shalimar

Thank you, Cookie. Will follow your advice.


----------



## Cookie

Shali, Cherry Garcia always works for me! 

Planning to do volunteer envelope stuffing at neighborhood senior centre.  Might be fun or not. I hope they have good coffee.


----------



## Shalimar

Cherry Garcia is my favourite! Cookie, I hope the stuffing is fun.


----------



## ndynt

Shalimar....admire your perservance.  Ice then heat?  Echo all the other suggestions.   
Holly...glad you finally contacted your primary MD...hopefully you wil be able to see the surgeon very soon.  Enjoy your time with your daughter and SIL.
Good luck with your VA appt. today, Josiah.
Beautiful pictures, Ameriscot.  Nice to live so close to water. Truly beautiful.  Is it fresh, brackish or salt?  Can you swim there.
May it turn out fun at the Senior Center, Cookie. 
May everyone have a great day...


----------



## Shalimar

Thank you, Nona. I hope you have a lovely day. I think I will quietly write poems today.


----------



## Ralphy1

How about a nice limerick or two that you could share?


----------



## Shalimar

Darlin Gorilla, don't write limericks, sorry. Usually sad poems, or erotic ones.lol. Depending on whether or not one as a lover...


----------



## Glinda

Just two minutes ago I was awakened by a strange sound . . . RAIN! . . . not just sprinkles . . . real RAIN!  A wonderful way to start the day in California!  :happy:


----------



## Shalimar

Ralphy, I was hoping you would perform a seductive dance in your celebrated manties to distract me from the discomfort of my skating injuries. Willing to ply you with top shelf gin...


----------



## Shalimar

Awesome, Glinda. Enjoy the bounty!


----------



## Ralphy1

OK, hit us with some erotic stuff...


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Shalimar....admire your perservance.  Ice then heat?  Echo all the other suggestions.
> Holly...glad you finally contacted your primary MD...hopefully you wil be able to see the surgeon very soon.  Enjoy your time with your daughter and SIL.
> Good luck with your VA appt. today, Josiah.
> Beautiful pictures, Ameriscot.  Nice to live so close to water. Truly beautiful.  Is it fresh, brackish or salt?  Can you swim there.
> May it turn out fun at the Senior Center, Cookie.
> May everyone have a great day...



Nona, it's a very deep sea loch (like a fjord) and flows in to the Atlantic.  We get every size ship and submarine here.  I wouldn't swim in it as it's too cold!  But brave people would. I've got a lot of photos of it and the boats and ships that go past the house in one of my photo albums here. 

Have a lovely day!


----------



## Shalimar

He is the electric river
On which I dance my skin,
Love in a silver shiver
As the current blooms within.
Crisp arms taut around me
While burning down the sky,
Tart as the taste of thunder
That flickers through his eyes.

There you go Ralphy.:love_heart:


----------



## Ralphy1

Not bad, but I would need some smooth jazz and a good martini to really enjoy it and it is too early...


----------



## Glinda

Josiah, good luck with that VA appt.  You'll be "sittin' pretty" before you know it!    Same goes for you, Shali.  Get some rest.  What happened with the caramel colored Paul Newman?
Holly, I hope the meds help and you have a wonderful time with your daughter and sil.  

Annie, the pictures are incredible.  Why don't you think about compiling some sort of coffee table book of Scotland and your travels?  Maybe it would take your mind off the tories?  I'm so sorry about the election.  But isn't there something called a "vote of confidence" where you can get rid of a PM?  Could the Scots manipulate such a thing?  Probably a stupid question - sorry! 

Cookie, Nona and . . . well, yes, even Ralphy . . . I hope you all have a splendid day!


----------



## Shalimar

Glinda, Caramel Newman, aka Toussaint, is babysitting me later. I have been promised a full body massage, for medicinal purposes, you understand. Lol. Sigh.


----------



## Ralphy1

Thank you Glinda, but I don't know if my day will measure up to Shali's...


----------



## Shalimar

Hey Ralphy, I tried to manouver you into doing a dance for me, even attempted to bribe you with gin. Alas, you were too shy( aka foolish)to accept my offer. Who knows what delights might have been in store for you from a grateful Shalimar...


----------



## Ralphy1

Hmm, but I am afraid the neighboring ladies might come to ravish me as I like to dance on the lawn in just my mesh manties as it is warm here today...


----------



## Glinda

Shalimar said:


> Glinda, Caramel Newman, aka Toussaint, is babysitting me later. I have been promised a full body massage, for medicinal purposes, you understand. Lol. Sigh.



ahhh  . . . that should cure what ails ya!


----------



## Ameriscot

Glinda said:


> Josiah, good luck with that VA appt.  You'll be "sittin' pretty" before you know it!    Same goes for you, Shali.  Get some rest.  What happened with the caramel colored Paul Newman?
> Holly, I hope the meds help and you have a wonderful time with your daughter and sil.
> 
> Annie, the pictures are incredible.  Why don't you think about compiling some sort of coffee table book of Scotland and your travels?  Maybe it would take your mind off the tories?  I'm so sorry about the election.  But isn't there something called a "vote of confidence" where you can get rid of a PM?  Could the Scots manipulate such a thing?  Probably a stupid question - sorry!
> 
> Cookie, Nona and . . . well, yes, even Ralphy . . . I hope you all have a splendid day!



Thanks, Glinda.  I've got a lot of photos on the covers of a journal.  Already a zillion coffee table books of Scotland, but a nice idea.  

I'm comforting myself with the fact that the Scottish National Party had a landslide in Scotland - 56 out of a total of 59 seats.   A vote of confidence is held by the members of the party for which they feel they need a change of leader.  You're still stuck with the same party though. We're stuck with the Tories no matter who the leader is for the next 5 horrible years.


----------



## applecruncher

Scrubbed my kitty"s litter box and put in fresh litter.  (She had been giving me dirty looks so I took care of business.)  Going out for a walk soon and plan on getting ice cream and Chinese take out on the way home.


----------



## AprilT

Very nice photos, Ameriscot.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, April!


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunshine today about 16c/62f so after doing my dumbbells workout hubby and I went for a bike ride to the botanic gardens.  Walked around the gardens, had lunch in the cafe.  15 mile ride.


----------



## hollydolly

Been sunny and warm today daughter and s-i-l are here, and we're going fine dining tonight in a couple of hours...can't be too late because they have an early flight in the morning so we should be home well before 11pm  I think..


----------



## Ameriscot

Enjoy the visit from your family, Holly!


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks Annie I am..just a shame they will be leaving again so soon, but I'll see them again in a month when I fly over there..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Thanks Annie I am..just a shame they will be leaving again so soon, but I'll see them again in a month when I fly over there..



How long will you be over there?


----------



## hollydolly

Oh only going for 9 days unfortunately but that's all the time o/h can take off work ..and that's more  time than he usually takes, quite often I have to go on my own. He hasn't been over there for 3 years..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm baaaack! My son's move is DONE DONE DONE! Yay. It all went smoothly. Movers showed up on time and made short work of it...loaded and drove to the new place in 45 minutes, unloaded in 20 minutes. Woohoo. The only hitch in the gittalong was catching his kitty and getting him into the kitty carrier. That was an experience. Poor little furry thing He looked like a cartoon character when I finally got him, with his legs all splayed out trying to avoid fitting into the carrier. Son says kitty has calmed down now that he's around all the same familiar stuff.

All son's electronics...servers and stuff...are all up and running except that he's having some trouble getting into his cloud. Guess that'll get resolved between now and Monday morning.

Grateful that the stress of getting moved is over!

And it's hot here. I dunno how hot, but I caved and turned on my a/c. Maybe it's 90 or close to it.

Hope everybody is having a perfectly swell day. I'm gonna rest for a while. BBL


----------



## Ameriscot

Wow!  That was quick.  Well done!  You deserve a rest.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Cookie said:


> Bruised buttocks again, Shali, sorry to hear that.  Hope it gets better and doesn't hurt too much. Maybe try some ice/heat.  And, ice cream.



Ice cream? How does that work? Smear some on the butt and eat the rest?


----------



## Cookie

ha ha georgia, all kidding aside, seriously, just eat ice cream during treatment. It's in the manual.


----------



## Cookie

Holly, so happy for you that your daughter is visiting, and exciting for you to be soon having a holiday.  Have a great weekend.

Have a great weekend all.  
Quite warm/hot today (27 C) I'm just lazing around reading and procrastinating doing my laundry.  Ho hum


----------



## merlin

hollydolly said:


> Been sunny and warm today daughter and s-i-l are here, and we're going fine dining tonight in a couple of hours...can't be too late because they have an early flight in the morning so we should be home well before 11pm  I think..



Hope your meal went well last night, its always sad I find when you are the one left rather than leaving, but you have your trip to look forward to. :sunglass:


----------



## merlin

I am spending today cannibalising three desktop computers I have to make a serviceable one, until I invest in a new faster model after Windows 10 comes out. 
I also have to change two of my grandchildren's tablet batteries that have failed just outside the warranty, as they often seem to do


----------



## Josiah

merlin said:


> I am spending today cannibalising three desktop computers I have to make a serviceable one, until I invest in a new faster model after Windows 10 comes out.
> I also have to change two of my grandchildren's tablet batteries that have failed just outside the warranty, as they often seem to do



I thought it was the grandchildren who are suppose to fix the grandfather's computer.


----------



## Josiah

My son and his partner will be stopping by for a day to load up a U-Haul trailer with antiques I'm giving them as a major phase in my downsizing. They will then return home to Minneapolis where I presume their connection with the gay community will permit them to transform the antiques into some more liquid assets.


----------



## merlin

Josiah said:


> I thought it was the grandchildren who are suppose to fix the grandfather's computer.



Well in my case Josiah, they are certainly quicker at using them, but my background in electronics gives me the edge over the hardware side. The main problem for me now, is that everything is so small and difficult to get into with tiny screws and so much double sided tape holding screens and cases together. Mobile/Cell phones are the worst, screens especially with tiny cables etc.


----------



## hollydolly

merlin said:


> Hope your meal went well last night, its always sad I find when you are the one left rather than leaving, but you have your trip to look forward to. :sunglass:



yes indeedy.. we had a lovely dinner last night in a great restaurant that we all love. Both daughter and s-i-l went their separate ways this morning, him to the Netherands on Business and her up to the Coventry to a seminar..she will fly back tonight to Spain and him on Tuesday..they have such busy lives. 


Georgia...wow that was quick getting your son moved and settled, fabulous..I hope he loves his new place and kitty doesn't try to escape back to the old house.. 

Sunny here today..nowhere near 90 deg...(I wish)...but pleasant enough at about 68 deg f...nothing planned for today except housework..o/h is working on his car and then later he'll give the lawns another quick mow over..only did it a few days ago but it needs cutting again.. Might go out later for a drink in the pub garden if the sun stays around..


----------



## hollydolly

Josiah said:


> My son and his partner will be stopping by for a day to load up a U-Haul trailer with antiques I'm giving them as a major phase in my downsizing. They will then return home to Minneapolis where I presume their connection with the gay community will permit them to transform the antiques into some more liquid assets.



How far is Minneapolis from Cincinnati Josiah? It'll be nice to have their company for a day I'm sure..


----------



## Ameriscot

Won't be going on any bike rides today - getting sideways drizzle and it's windy.

Husband has gone to mass, swimming, and shopping.  I'm doing a workout, some housework, and watching episode 14 of the Outlander series.  

Also going to book a package for August in a town called Frankenmuth (Michigan) that includes overnight stay at a two bedroom suite, passes for 6 people at the waterpark, breakfast, and my favourite traditional chicken dinner at Zehnder's.  You get about 7 or 8 different dishes brought to your table nonstop.  A serious pigout.  This is not a cheap package so will be my birthday gift to my two granddaughters, stepgrandson, son and his wife whose birthdays are July, Aug, Sept.  It will be fun!


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> How far is Minneapolis from Cincinnati Josiah? It'll be nice to have their company for a day I'm sure..



700 miles!  

Can you send some sun my way, Holly?  We had it yesterday but it's disappeared. 

Josiah, my aunt and uncle live in Cincinnati.  Uncle worked at P & G all his life.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh sounds exciting Annie... My 'kids' have a busy schedule this year also...they are off to the Gold Coast in Oz in October for business and they are stretching it out a bit so they get a chance to do a little bit of touristy stuff. Australia is one of the few places my daughter has never visited. Next year they will be in Denver Colorado, Holland, Italy,  and a couple of other places on business ...sooo busy all the time.


----------



## hollydolly

Ameriscot said:


> 700 miles!
> 
> Can you send some sun my way, Holly?  We had it yesterday but it's disappeared.
> 
> Josiah, my aunt and uncle live in Cincinnati.  Uncle worked at P & G all his life.




Okay I'll fedex you some  700 miles?...wow that must be at least a 10 hour drive surely?


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Oh sounds exciting Annie... My 'kids' have a busy schedule this year also...they are off to the Gold Coast in Oz in October for business and they are stretching it out a bit so they get a chance to do a little bit of touristy stuff. Australia is one of the few places my daughter has never visited. Next year they will be in Denver Colorado, Holland, Italy,  and a couple of other places on business ...sooo busy all the time.



Busy, busy!  They will love Australia!


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Okay I'll fedex you some  700 miles?...wow that must be at least a 10 hour drive surely?



More than 10.  I'm sure most the way will be motorway, and most people will drive at least 75 - 80 on much of it.  But when you drive on a motorway that goes through or bypasses a city you have to slow to 55.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Happy Mother's Day to us!

Getting ready to drive down and have brunch with my son.

Ameriscot, are you going to go to Bronner's? I loved wandering through that place. And Birch Run used to be a favorite place to shop, even though it was an overnight trip for us. Well, two overnights


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Happy Mother's Day to us!
> 
> Getting ready to drive down and have brunch with my son.
> 
> Ameriscot, are you going to go to Bronner's? I loved wandering through that place. And Birch Run used to be a favorite place to shop, even though it was an overnight trip for us. Well, two overnights



I've been to Bronner's many times as we've always just done daytrips for the chicken dinners and a wander around the shops and Bronner's.  I'm sure the grandkids will want to go in, although they might prefer having more time at the waterpark as we've got the package which covers noon on check in day to 4pm the next day!  Might need earplugs as this is going to be a very noisy place packed with screaming kids going down waterslides, etc!  Be a lot of fun with the girls though.

Enjoy brunch with you son, Georgia!


----------



## Ameriscot

A whole day with no agenda on Monday?!

Doing my muscle workouts today and then starting deep cleaning on a guest bedroom.

My cousin who is visiting this summer is asking me questions about renting a car vs train and apparently he hasn't even booked his flights or any accommodation.  I don't think he even has any idea of an itinerary.  Doh!  He doesn't seem to realize that it will be peak tourist season and he's unlikely to find any accommodation at the last minute.


----------



## Kadee

My day almost finished,it's 7 Pm here , Going to Adelaide in the morning to have the lazer on my left eye I mentioned in a post about three weeks ago. I  will be glad when it's all over with, I know some members said at time I posted about the lazer eye treatment that  it's not all that bad but I have very sensitive eyes .


----------



## Kath

Getting ready to go to the Medical Center for a bunch of tests.  Not the way I would choose to spend a chunk of time but if the doctor's set everything up already, I expect it's a good idea to go.  

I couldn't send any messages yesterday to the Forum because my laptop had some trouble - so I called Apple and they found a virus had infiltrated my machine and so they fixed everything back to normal.  However, their fixit methods caused a wipe-out of the passwords I used for several sites and that took me ages to get re-passworded (this maybe isn't a verb) - this Forum was one of those sites.  

I hope everyone had a great Mother's Day!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Kath, if re-passworded wasn't a word, it should have been. And it is now!

I think I forgot to post yesterday. It was a busy day what with gardening and tidying up my 300sf and stuff.

Today's commute is going to take me all the way across the street. And tomorrow and Thursday will be just as "bad" because I have to go two whole blocks to get to work!

Ameriscot...maybe he thinks the US is the only place where thundering herds descend in the summertime. You're right that he'll be in for a surprise...maybe he should rent some camping gear.

Kadee, I understand how you feel about having somebody monkeying with the eyes. Eeek! And Kath? Yes, if everything is already arranged, it's probably a real good idea to show up.

Off to work with me...


----------



## ndynt

Annie, what a wonderful idea for the family birthdays.  I am sure the children will remember it forever.

Kadee, hopefully your apprehension will be more difficult than the actual procedure.  At least it was in my experience. 

Kath, did they resolve the virus problem remotely or did they have to make a service call?   Glad you are back online.  Tests are so annoying, especially the sitting and waiting part.  

Georgia, envy you the 300 sf.  Did it take awhile to get used to living in a smaller space? You must be very organized. 

Today I shall try and do some weeding.  Two years ago I started a jasmine ground cover in a rather large area.  They are spreading quite well, but the weeds want to take over.  Hate to have all the money and hard work taken over by the weeds.  Then have to try and resolve a drawer problem in a beloved antique bureau.  Pray that my legs/back will allow me....  

Everyone have a magical day......


----------



## Bullie76

I've been in Orange Beach, AL for the last several days. Will ride my bike this morning, clean up the condo and drive 3 hours back to my MS home. Nice sunny day this morning so should be a good day.


----------



## oldman

Flying the Vice President to Cleveland this afternoon and coming home late tonight. Just checked the aviation forecast and the weather looks good for flying. Clear, dry, cool and light winds. My flight mileage calculator shows this to be a 278 mile flight. Takeoff to touchdown should be about 48 minutes.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ndynt...since it's only me and my perfectly good cat, living in my wee space didn't take much getting used to, and I have the option of just walking through the back hallway into my daughter's place if I ever feel claustrophobic. I downsized and downsized and downsized again to where I now have just five pieces of furniture in the entire place (seven if we count two bookcases). I've been here six years so it's "normal" to me.

Working in the neighborhood again today so only have to go two blocks to get to work. The house I'm cleaning is a small one and only have to clean the master bedroom/bath, hall bath upstairs and living room/dining room/kitchen downstairs. That'll take about four hours.


----------



## Glinda

Georgia, I certainly admire your boundless energy.  I suspect it comes naturally to you but if you have a secret motivator such as a vitamin regimen, please share.    I'm going to yoga class today, then shopping for a get well card for a friend who had an emergency gall bladder operation and birthday cards for two other friends.  It's partly overcast in San Diego now but I expect it will burn off within the hour.    I hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## ndynt

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ndynt...since it's only me and my perfectly good cat, living in my wee space didn't take much getting used to, and I have the option of just walking through the back hallway into my daughter's place if I ever feel claustrophobic. I downsized and downsized and downsized again to where I now have just five pieces of furniture in the entire place (seven if we count two bookcases). I've been here six years so it's "normal" to me.


Sounds like heaven, Georgia.  What I need ....if only I could physically do the downsizing.


----------



## Ameriscot

Went to the gym this morning, then went out with hubby for a very long, lovely bike ride.  We stuck the bikes in the car and parked in a rural area so we could ride on quiet country roads.  We stopped at a cafe for lunch and at the turn around point we stopped at a restaurant and sat outside for a pint of beer.  Much of the ride was along Loch Fyne and we also stopped at a castle ruin which is being repaired.  We also stopped at the ruin of a church and wandered around the graveyard.  It has the graves of the chiefs of Clan McLachlin.


----------



## Kath

Ameriscot said:


> Went to the gym this morning, then went out with hubby for a very long, lovely bike ride.  We stuck the bikes in the car and parked in a rural area so we could ride on quiet country roads.  We stopped at a cafe for lunch and at the turn around point we stopped at a restaurant and sat outside for a pint of beer.  Much of the ride was along Loch Fyne and we also stopped at a castle ruin which is being repaired.  We also stopped at the ruin of a church and wandered around the graveyard.  It has the graves of the chiefs of Clan McLachlin.



AS - Thanks for the beautiful description of your bike ride with hubby...it sounds lovely, serene, romantic and a whole bunch of other awesome adjectives!  You may not know this but you are living my dream life...the one I always fantasized about over many years.  You paint such great word pictures of your surroundings that I can close my eyes and visualize what you describe, like the castle ruin, the church ruin, the graveyard and even the pint of beer.  I hope I stay plopped here on Earth long enough to make my UK dream come to fruition.  I'm planning and hoping and leaping each hurdle the best I can!


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> AS - Thanks for the beautiful description of your bike ride with hubby...it sounds lovely, serene, romantic and a whole bunch of other awesome adjectives!  You may not know this but you are living my dream life...the one I always fantasized about over many years.  You paint such great word pictures of your surroundings that I can close my eyes and visualize what you describe, like the castle ruin, the church ruin, the graveyard and even the pint of beer.  I hope I stay plopped here on Earth long enough to make my UK dream come to fruition.  I'm planning and hoping and leaping each hurdle the best I can!



Thanks, Kath!  It was really nice.  We haven't done this bike ride in many years. It was 20.5 miles roundtrip.  I didn't take my camera but did use my phone camera to get some pics.  They aren't great, but I'll upload them to an album here and call it Castle Lachlan.  

I was very disappointed to see the graveyard in such a mess.  Lots of fallen tombstones.  And many of these graves have the ancestors of the Clan McLachlan.  The castle is a ruin but had some construction going on, and the huge family mansion is not far away.  I'm sure they have the money to maintain the graveyard.  Probably looking for free money to maintain from Historic Scotland.


----------



## Ameriscot

Doing my upper body dumbbells routine today as I think my legs and bum got a good workout yesterday!

Husband had gone into town on his bike.  I've got 3 more episodes of the final series of the ultra violent and gory Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## Glinda

Ameriscot said:


> Went to the gym this morning, then went out with hubby for a very long, lovely bike ride.  We stuck the bikes in the car and parked in a rural area so we could ride on quiet country roads.  We stopped at a cafe for lunch and at the turn around point we stopped at a restaurant and sat outside for a pint of beer.  Much of the ride was along Loch Fyne and we also stopped at a castle ruin which is being repaired.  We also stopped at the ruin of a church and wandered around the graveyard.  It has the graves of the chiefs of Clan McLachlin.



Aye, twas a bonny day for Annie!  

It definitely looks like rain today in San Diego so that will be pretty dang bonny for us too!  I'll have a walk around my neighborhood, focus on the book I'm reading (FDR by Jean Edward Smith) and eat some delicious homemade veggie soup.  Happy Thursday, everyone!
 :rain:


----------



## Josiah

Glinda said:


> Aye, twas a bonny day for Annie!
> 
> It definitely looks like rain today in San Diego so that will be pretty dang bonny for us too!  I'll have a walk around my neighborhood, focus on the book I'm reading (FDR by Jean Edward Smith) and eat some delicious homemade veggie soup.  Happy Thursday, everyone!
> :rain:



Maybe you'll get some much needed rain.


----------



## ndynt

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks, Kath!  It was really nice.  We haven't done this bike ride in many years. It was 20.5 miles roundtrip.  I didn't take my camera but did use my phone camera to get some pics.  They aren't great, but I'll upload them to an album here and call it Castle Lachlan.
> 
> I was very disappointed to see the graveyard in such a mess.  Lots of fallen tombstones.  And many of these graves have the ancestors of the Clan McLachlan.  The castle is a ruin but had some construction going on, and the huge family mansion is not far away.  I'm sure they have the money to maintain the graveyard.  Probably looking for free money to maintain from Historic Scotland.


Viewed your pictures, Annie.  They are lovely.  Despite the conditions of the graveyard and castle, everything looks so green and fresh.  Along with your description of your wonderful bike ride...could almost smell the fresh air.  What are the purple flowers, in you picture?  Wild?


----------



## Glinda

I am up very early this morning because of the noise.  But I'm not complaining because the noise is the sound of a heavy, constant downpour of rain!  :rain:   It has rained steadily since yesterday at about 3:00.  
Of course, we need much more than this but this is encouraging!  epper:

What's on my agenda today?  A nap!  :sleeping:


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Viewed your pictures, Annie.  They are lovely.  Despite the conditions of the graveyard and castle, everything looks so green and fresh.  Along with your description of your wonderful bike ride...could almost smell the fresh air.  What are the purple flowers, in you picture?  Wild?



Yes, everything is very, very green (there is a plus side to a wet climate).  The purple flowers are bluebells.  They are blooming everywhere now, mostly in the woods in the sunnier areas.  We've got a lot in our garden as well.  Very difficult to get a good close up of without a better macro lens, but here's some in our garden.


----------



## Ameriscot

Glinda said:


> I am up very early this morning because of the noise.  But I'm not complaining because the noise is the sound of a heavy, constant downpour of rain!  :rain:   It has rained steadily since yesterday at about 3:00.
> Of course, we need much more than this but this is encouraging!  epper:
> 
> What's on my agenda today?  A nap!  :sleeping:



I can't relate to be happy it's raining but I know you are and that you sorely needed it.  Enjoy your nap.


----------



## Ameriscot

Went to the gym this morning.  Didn't do my full workout as my American friend was there and we had a long chat.  Arranging for a lunch together sometime.

Husband has gone into Glasgow for some business about his uncle with dementia.  He won't be home until about 8:30 so I'm on my own the rest of the day. Guess I'll do my muscle workouts and maybe start on the deep cleaning in the guest room which I keep being too lazy to start.  Got the carpet shampooer sitting in the room so that's a start. layful:


----------



## Kath

Glinda - I know a steady downpour of rain can be very monotonous but if there is anyplace in the country that could use some extra water, I think it's your area.  I keep seeing in the news where Californians are being asked to let their lawns go dormant which I'm sure is a downer for those who work hard to keep their grass looking great.

I've basically done zilch since getting up since my left shoulder and arm are hurting with a capital H.  So I've got 2 heating pads on - one for the shoulder and upper arm, the other for lower arm and wrist/hand.  The doctor is having me get a specific MRI on this area next week because he thinks there's more going on than torn rotator cuff.  Also, he wants to talk about the ultrasound and bone scans that I just had last week - looks like my osteoporosis is acting up as I'm now nearly an inch shorter than last time.  I used to take some medication for osteo but it kind of killed my stomach so had to discontinue it and take extra vitamins and minerals instead.  Should be on calcium but it turns out that this mineral negates the positive effects of thyroid hormones which I have to take because my thyroid is kaput due to main disorder of panhypopituitarism.  Is it complicated having no pituitary gland? - Words can't describe how complicated!

Hope everyone has a really great day today!


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> Glinda - I know a steady downpour of rain can be very monotonous but if there is anyplace in the country that could use some extra water, I think it's your area.  I keep seeing in the news where Californians are being asked to let their lawns go dormant which I'm sure is a downer for those who work hard to keep their grass looking great.
> 
> I've basically done zilch since getting up since my left shoulder and arm are hurting with a capital H.  So I've got 2 heating pads on - one for the shoulder and upper arm, the other for lower arm and wrist/hand.  The doctor is having me get a specific MRI on this area next week because he thinks there's more going on than torn rotator cuff.  Also, he wants to talk about the ultrasound and bone scans that I just had last week - looks like my osteoporosis is acting up as I'm now nearly an inch shorter than last time.  I used to take some medication for osteo but it kind of killed my stomach so had to discontinue it and take extra vitamins and minerals instead.  Should be on calcium but it turns out that this mineral negates the positive effects of thyroid hormones which I have to take because my thyroid is kaput due to main disorder of panhypopituitarism.  Is it complicated having no pituitary gland? - Words can't describe how complicated!
> 
> Hope everyone has a really great day today!



Hope the doctor makes a diagnosis soon so you can work on getting things healed.  Awful when things you need counteract something else you also need!


----------



## ndynt

Kath said:


> Also, he wants to talk about the ultrasound and bone scans that I just had last week - looks like my osteoporosis is acting up as I'm now nearly an inch shorter than last time.  I used to take some medication for osteo but it kind of killed my stomach so had to discontinue it and take extra vitamins and minerals instead.  Should be on calcium but it turns out that this mineral negates the positive effects of thyroid hormones which I have to take because my thyroid is kaput due to main disorder of panhypopituitarism.  Is it complicated having no pituitary gland? - Words can't describe how complicated!
> 
> Hope everyone has a really great day today!


Kath, has your MD ever suggested injections for your oseoporosis?  I was not able to tolerate the oral meds either. The first injection they tried was every six months.  Had that for over a year.  Then I was put on a daily one, that is usually just for two years.  I gave it to myself daily for three years. It is a very small needle...in a pen.  So you do not even feel it.   I too am unable to take calcium....  And have shrunk two inches.   Not fun, is it?   May they discover what is going on in your arm/shoulder.  And may it be something minor.


----------



## Kath

ndynt said:


> Kath, has your MD ever suggested injections for your oseoporosis?  I was not able to tolerate the oral meds either. The first injection they tried was every six months.  Had that for over a year.  Then I was put on a daily one, that is usually just for two years.  I gave it to myself daily for three years. It is a very small needle...in a pen.  So you do not even feel it.   I too am unable to take calcium....  And have shrunk two inches.   Not fun, is it?   May they discover what is going on in your arm/shoulder.  And may it be something minor.


Thanks so much, Nona, for your message.  I've started reading about the shots you spoke of and it's definitely something I'll talk to the doctor about.  At present, I have to take daily hormone injections which I prefer to having to take oral meds.  Did you have to stop the shots after 3  years?  I haven't read that far yet so don't know if there are limits.  The aggravating pain in my left arm/shoulder is a frustration but, compared to the demands that come with my chronic illness, I have at least a degree or 2 of optimism that things will right themselves.  It seems you and I have shrunk the same number of inches and it really has been an adjustment as I'm now the shortest adult in my entire family.  However, that was never a contest I could win as my brother John is 6 feet, 6 inches tall and my other brothers are all close to that!  Thanks so much for the info about the injections - I appreciate your sharing what you've experienced.


----------



## ndynt

Glad to help Kath.  I know I benefit from reading of other's experiences.  The bi-yearly does not have a time limit.  But, at the time I had them ...even with Medicare the co-pay was over $200 a shot.  Eli Lily states that the other one, Forteo should only be taken for two years.  My Rheumotolgist disagrees and prescribes it for three years. Surprisingly, my insurance went along with it. 
 In your case, I do not if you would be able to take this one.  Forteo is a man-made form of the parathyroid hormone. It increases bone density and increases bone strength to prevent fractures.   Nice to know I am not the only optimistic one LOL   I refuse to accept that just because  I am old that this is the way it has to be.
I was always the tallest female in my family....though that did not mean much.  Most were not even 5 feet tall.


----------



## Ameriscot

I take one calcium/D/magnesium pill every day.  And I do a lot of weight bearing exercise which is proven to increase bone density.  I am 63 and have lost 1 inch in height though.  My sister is 65 and has lost 2 1/2 inches and she takes a lot more calcium than I do but does very gentle exercise which does nothing to help her bone density.  She fears breaking her hip so is overly cautious.  And she seems very frail.  

I know those with physical issues can't take the exercise option, so don't know the solution.  I didn't know calcium could upset your stomach.


----------



## merlin

.
Its a beautiful spring/summers day here at 19c and I have been in the garden doing a bit of tidying up. The Ceanothus bushes and Clematis are in full bloom at the moment.


Clematis growing through a young silver birch I planted a couple of years ago



Another clematis in a rough patch at the bottom of the rear garden


Solanum Crispum growing with Variagated Ceanothus


Ceanothus both types growing together


----------



## Shalimar

Beautiful garden, Merlin. Build a small rock pond, and mermaids may one day visit!nthego:


----------



## Cookie

Nice bushes and blooms, Merlin.

Shali, here's something you might find interesting.

[video]http://winnipeg.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=613136[/video]


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> Beautiful garden, Merlin. Build a small rock pond, and mermaids may one day visit!nthego:



'tis a good idea sweet Shali, but would I get much gardening done or anything else for that matter, knowing you may appear at the bottom of my garden languishing in a rock pool? :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar

Oh, sweet Merlin, where has your self-discipline gone?:love_heart:


----------



## ndynt

Ameriscot said:


> I take one calcium/D/magnesium pill every day.  And I do a lot of weight bearing exercise which is proven to increase bone density.  I am 63 and have lost 1 inch in height though.  My sister is 65 and has lost 2 1/2 inches and she takes a lot more calcium than I do but does very gentle exercise which does nothing to help her bone density.  She fears breaking her hip so is overly cautious.  And she seems very frail.
> 
> I know those with physical issues can't take the exercise option, so don't know the solution.  I didn't know calcium could upset your stomach.


How much calcium do you take, Annie?  Even more than stomach issues, as you grow older you do not metabolize meds as readily.  Their half life increases and with calcium you can develop hypercalcemia, that can affect your liver.  That was my problem.


----------



## ndynt

Ahhh the mermaid depictions of Shalimar are wonderful. So fitting.  Lovely garden, Merlin.  Do your flowers last through the season?


----------



## Raven

Merlin, The Clematis blooming in the silver birch is beautiful!
All the pictures are lovely.


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> Oh, sweet Merlin, where has your self-discipline gone?:love_heart:



I mislaid it together with many of my other faculties Shali


----------



## merlin

ndynt said:


> Ahhh the mermaid depictions of Shalimar are wonderful. So fitting.  Lovely garden, Merlin.  Do your flowers last through the season?



Thank you Nona, the clematis have their season, some other bushes flower on and off during the summer, the Solanum flowers continuously though.


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> How much calcium do you take, Annie?  Even more than stomach issues, as you grow older you do not metabolize meds as readily.  Their half life increases and with calcium you can develop hypercalcemia, that can affect your liver.  That was my problem.



I take 400mg even though the box says take 2 of them per day.  I figure I get enough calcium through cheese, yogurt, fortified soy and almond milk.  and with all the workouts I'm also increasing bone density.


----------



## Ameriscot

Nice garden, Merlin.  We've got a lot of clematis as well.  They are one of my favourite flowers.


----------



## Ameriscot

I'm excited as I finally ordered an electric bike like hubby has.  It's pedal assisted and has a large battery.  Really great for getting up hills so we can do much longer rides.  

Going to do a 40 mile trip next month when we go to visit Ugandan daughter on the island where she works.  We will take the bikes across the first island (Mull) instead of catching a bus.   Then stay 2 or 3 nights and cycle 40 miles back.


----------



## Ameriscot

A couple of our clematis, Merlin


----------



## merlin

Ameriscot said:


> A couple of our clematis, Merlin
> 
> View attachment 18059
> 
> View attachment 18060



Yes Annie I have got a deep purple one like yours, its not in bloom yet though, I think its called the "President"? The other one looks familiar too. Its a wonderful species, so many different types and flowering times.


----------



## Ameriscot

I got these photos out of my album from July.


----------



## Kath

AS and Merlin - You both have some gorgeous clematis!  It's one of my favorites because it's pretty easy to care for them.  I have a clematis (purple) growing up through a red rose bush which makes for a nice color combination.

AS - I take magnesium too and I find it's essential for my GI tract's function.  I'm not sure if calcium is upsetting to the stomach - I can't take it because it does not interact properly with thyroid hormones.  If I take calcium along with thyroid meds, it's as if I've taken no thyroid meds at all.  This is bad news because my body has no way of making any hormones of any kind so have to take them every day on an empty stomach.  I can't add any OTC meds to my intake without talking to the doctor first.  I've still had episodes where the doc himself has prescribed meds for me and I've had a reaction often due to interaction with other meds I'm already taking.  Nothing frustrates my doctor more than when 2 meds collide.  One reason I walk each day is because walking is so helpful in keeping bones healthy.  My 93-year-old neighbor next door walks 2 miles a day and he certainly is an inspiration.  I'm happy you got your new bike - how fun!


----------



## ndynt

Ameriscot said:


> I take 400mg even though the box says take 2 of them per day.  I figure I get enough calcium through cheese, yogurt, fortified soy and almond milk.  and with all the workouts I'm also increasing bone density.


That is a accepted amount, Annie.  So many take more than the recommended, more is better?, and end up with kidney stones and liver damage.


----------



## ndynt

Kath said:


> One reason I walk each day is because walking is so  helpful in keeping bones healthy.  My 93-year-old neighbor next door  walks 2 miles a day and he certainly is an inspiration.  I'm happy you  got your new bike - how fun!


  What an inspiration your neighbor  is.  I envy you both.  Oh well, guess daily exercise bike 20 minute will  have to suffice .  Now back to repairing an antique dresser's drawers,  with some outdoor weeding breaks.  
May everyone have a pleasant Sunday....


----------



## hollydolly

It's been a lovely day here, and I can tell you all now..that from Tuesday last week until friday night I was in hospital. I collapsed in the GP office  on Tuesday and was taken to A&E (emergency room ) at the nearest large hospital, where after a few tests and a big  shot of morphine ( the first time I've ever had it but it didn't take my pain away) they admitted me. I have to tell you I am not Denise (bless her socks for seeing such positives in all the negatives) I cannot see the good side in this one , it was a horrendous experience from beginning to end . I'm out  now but it's not over yet, I have to return to hospital  soon...Anyway..I'm not going to go into details of what's wrong at this time, but simply to say..Today it was a lovely sunny day and we went off to the Classic car show...and it was just a fab day, to feel the sun and be among the crowds and just be glad to be alive...


The show was held at the park next to the lake about 15 minutes away...and I took zillions of photos...some _American_ cars too..I'll start a thread in the photography section later but for now here's the venue and a couple of pics..


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, how awful for you!  Hope everything will be alright soon.  Hugs.  xx

Glad you had a nice day today.  I love those classic cars.  Jealous of your sunshine!


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks Annie xx..Yes it was a lovely day hubs got sunburnt on the back of his neck..  I'll post the photies of the cars in the photo section later tonight or tomorrow..


----------



## Ameriscot

Yes, more photies!  Poor hub - really sore when you burn your neck.


----------



## Shalimar

Holly, I was wondering where you were! So sorry for your hideous ordeal. Hope that things soon improve, pleased you had an enjoyable day. Hugs and mermaid love.:love_heart:


----------



## applecruncher

Aaawww {{{Holly}}}.  So sorry.  :love_heart:

Great pictures.


----------



## hollydolly

Thank you Shali and AC my  lovely  friends..:love_heart:


----------



## Josiah

Ameriscot said:


> I'm excited as I finally ordered an electric bike like hubby has.  It's pedal assisted and has a large battery.  Really great for getting up hills so we can do much longer rides.
> 
> Going to do a 40 mile trip next month when we go to visit Ugandan daughter on the island where she works.  We will take the bikes across the first island (Mull) instead of catching a bus.   Then stay 2 or 3 nights and cycle 40 miles back.



What a great trip Annie.  Maybe we could all do with a little electrical assist to help us in getting up all those metaphorical hills in our lives.


----------



## Josiah

Holly, I'm so sorry for your four days of misery. You have endured an unimaginable amount of pain this year and yet here you are on the forum upbeat as ever. I so hope there'll be a light at the end of this tunnel.


----------



## Kath

Holly - I am so sorry and very shaken by your having to go to hospital!  While I know you are having to deal with excessive pain, I guess I wasn't expecting that things had gotten to where they obviously are now.  I hope this doesn't happen again because you are having so much fun in your life and don't want you to miss a thing.  The pictures of the cars and the lovely scenery where you were really are great!


----------



## Glinda

Holly, I'm so sorry about all the pain and suffering you've had to endure.  I so hope it comes to an end soon and you can enjoy life again.  I'm sending positive thoughts and :love_heart: your way.


----------



## merlin

Very sorry to hear about your latest ordeal Holly, missed your presence here, take care of yourself :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot

No gym today as hubby kept getting up last night coughing and I was too tired.  But I did my muscle workouts and will go tomorrow.  

Sun and showers alternating today.  And it's chilly.  But my electric bike will be here this week!!  Can't wait to ride up a hill with it.  And we've got some very steep hills here.


----------



## Jackie22

I'm just catching up on the forum...been away on vacation, Holly sorry to read of your pain.

I had an ordeal on our trip that may be the end of my wanderlust...lol, the last two days I became ill and ended up in ER and the hospital with a diverticulitis flare up, but they got it under control and we made it home and I'm much better now....anyway its good to be back in my chair with my dog, reading the forum.


----------



## Pappy

Feel better, Jackie. Nasty stuff.


----------



## Ameriscot

Jackie22 said:


> I'm just catching up on the forum...been away on vacation, Holly sorry to read of your pain.
> 
> I had an ordeal on our trip that may be the end of my wanderlust...lol, the last two days I became ill and ended up in ER and the hospital with a diverticulitis flare up, but they got it under control and we made it home and I'm much better now....anyway its good to be back in my chair with my dog, reading the forum.



Hope you're feeling better.  Diverticulitis is one the many things my mom had.


----------



## Cookie

Hope everyone is well and off to a good day.
Holly, sorry to learn you have had yet more health issues, please be better soon, we missed you. 
Jackie, glad you are better now. 
We're in cloudy weather today, but warm enough, no complaints.


----------



## Glinda

Jackie, I hope the healing process goes well for you.  Take care.

Annie, that bike sounds like great fun!

Partly cloudy here today with a chance of rain by the end of the week.  Fingers crossed.  It's nice weather for walking and I'll do that after my yoga class today.  I hope you all have a super Monday!


----------



## hollydolly

Thank you for all your best wishes you're so kind all of you..I wish I had you all living over here ((hugs))...Jackie I'm so sorry you had to go into hospital..Diverticulous is horrible..and to have the flare up on your holiday was just the worst. Glad you're better now and welcome home...


Incidentally the Car photos are now on the photography thread for anyone who want to see them..


----------



## Ameriscot

How's everyone today?  

Went to the gym this morning.  Cloudy with showers and occasional sun.  Really need a sunny day when my bike arrives.  Want to try out some of the steeper hills around here with the help of the battery.


----------



## hollydolly

It's  a beautiful hot sunny day here today Annie...the lawns have had a topping again to keep them looking pristine. .I've cleaned the floors on my hands and knees (carefully)...and sat out on the swing seat for a while. It's a little windy tho' but not cold.. Tomorrow I am going to attempt to return to work, just for a couple of days if I can, I really want to try and get myself fit enough and ready for my holiday in June..it's always such a full itinerary. 

I really wish I could have a bike like yours, but the surgeon has said cycling is a no no for the lower back...so enjoy yourself when the sun comes out, I know you will.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> It's  a beautiful hot sunny day here today Annie...the lawns have had a topping again to keep them looking pristine. .I've cleaned the floors on my hands and knees (carefully)...and sat out on the swing seat for a while. It's a little windy tho' but not cold.. Tomorrow I am going to attempt to return to work, just for a couple of days if I can, I really want to try and get myself fit enough and ready for my holiday in June..it's always such a full itinerary.
> 
> I really wish I could have a bike like yours, but the surgeon has said cycling is a no no for the lower back...so enjoy yourself when the sun comes out, I know you will. View attachment 18097



Thanks.  You would probably do fine on a bike like we hired in Belgium.  It is the type that everyone of every age rides to the market.  You sit up straight, not bent over, as the handlebars are high.  I found this the most comfortable bike I've ever ridden.  Don't even know if you can buy them here. 

Don't overdo at work tomorrow!


----------



## Shalimar

Hi, Holly and Annie. Hi Glinda. I hope you all have an enjoyable day. Going to read poetry in the park for some poets. Yikes!  Perhaps I can get in a rollerblade lesson as well.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cheers, Shali!  Dinner here in a couple of hours.  Sun came back, but it's sneaky.


----------



## Cookie

Hello, all.  Everyone sounds like they're having fun.  
Cooler and breezy here.... think I'll tackle a bit of dusting... and maybe water my plants, they look a bit limp.
AS, your bike sounds like it will be really fun.  I wish I had one, but will look around for a sale. 
Shali, pillow on the rear? Have a good day and enjoy the poetry readings. 
Holly, congrats on the floor, I am impressed and ashamed, as I only use a crummy stick mop. Take care.
Glinda, have good weather and good times today.


----------



## Jackie22

Good morning, Cookie and all......it is kinda damp here, hoping for sunshine later, I have someone coming to clean up the yard today, I'm not quite up to yard work yet. Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Shalimar

Hi, Jacke. I hope you are feeling better:love_heart:


----------



## Jackie22

Much better, Shalimar, thanks for the good wishes, I have an appointment with the GI doctor tomorrow, that should be fun.


----------



## Shalimar

Jackie, I hope your appt. goes as well as can be expected. Perhaps you could treat yourself afterwards?


----------



## Cookie

Glad your better Jackie, and hope the GI doctor appointment is helpful.  Be well.


----------



## Jackie22

Oh, I don't mean to sound like a whiny baby, I'm just glad to be able to see the doctor, but you know the GI doctors and their scopes....lol


----------



## jujube

Spending another $600 on the car.  Went in for an oil change....came out with a lot more.  Sigh.


----------



## hollydolly

Acccch isn't it always the way jujube.. 

G'morning all...well I'm off back to work today after 2 weeks off..and hoping that I'll manage to get through ok..I don't HAVE to go but I've got to try, I don't like being at home and being paid..I feel I should at least make an attempt at it..I can always come home early if it gets a little too much.

Shali..hope your poetry session went well and everyone was rapt, I'm sure they were.. 

Good luck with the GI doctor  today Jackie .


----------



## Shalimar

Hi, Holly, hope your work day is manageable. Poetry reading went well. Jackie, good luck with the doctor. Jujube, cars can sometimes feel like a money pit. Back to bed for me! Tai chi in the morning.


----------



## Kath

Holly - I hope you are feeling physically ready and able to return to the job and hope all goes well when you get there.  Sometimes it's hard to know when to return to work after an illness - when I had a hysterectomy, the doctor told me to not go back to work for five weeks but instead I went back after about four weeks and that first week back was really a big hurdle.  My boss seemed nervous that I was going to fall down or something but I made it through in any event.  To me, feeling and being in good health are central to everything else in life.  I'll be thinking about you.

Yesterday, I went to the plastic surgeon to have the bumps taken off my head and also one on my arm.  The stitches kind of pull a bit but I'm glad this part is over with.  Today I'm seeing my family doctor (PCP) to see where to go from here with other stuff needing to be addressed, after which he'll send me off to whatever breed of doctor can follow through.  It would be great to just have to be seen by one doctor but that's just not in the cards. 

After the head sewing yesterday, I came home and took a nap so I could go to book club and not fall asleep.  Book club went fine - we discussed Unbroken by Laura Hillenbrand after which somebody recommended that we next read a book that didn't have anything violent or scary in it.  I saw the Unbroken the movie but didn't read the book (yeah, I cheated).  While Unbroken did have a good deal of violence in it, the group was hard-pressed to think of a book completely devoid of anything upsetting.  I'm going through my books to see if there is such a thing in my stacks that's completely serene but I sure doubt it.

My alliums in my flower bed have bloomed and they look so great!  I am grateful to any flower that just requires that you plop a little bulb into the ground and then forget about it for the rest of time.

Hope everyone's day is the wonderful gift that it is!


----------



## Shalimar

Kath, good luck with your doctor's appt. today, your alliums sound gorgeous. I hope your stitches heal quickly with a minimum of pain.


----------



## Kath

Shalimar said:


> Kath, good luck with your doctor's appt. today, your alliums sound gorgeous. I hope your stitches heal quickly with a minimum of pain.



Thanks Shalimar!  Stitches aren't hurting really, just more itchy than anything else.


----------



## Glinda

Kath, Jackie and Holly, I hope you're all feeling better today.

Shali, please treat us to some of your poetry someday.  How about a poem about SF?!

I think I slept wrong last night as I have a little pain in my back.  Yoga class should take care of it.  Looks like partly cloudy today in San Diego.  They're predicting a chance of rain this weekend.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ameriscot

Hope everyone is healthy and at least relatively painless.  

Spent the day in Glasgow yesterday, leaving very early and arriving home after 7pm.  Husband and his brother and their aunt were taking care of some business having to do with an uncle who has dementia.  While they were doing that I went shopping for clothes.  We met up for lunch in a pub which lasted a few hours and I really enjoyed listening to them all talk about when they were young.  After they left husband and I also had dinner in town as our journey home consisted of train/ferry/car. 

Been to the gym this morning to work off the two pints of beer I had yesterday.


----------



## oldman

Flying this afternoon from Harrisburg to Charlotte. Staying overnight and will return tomorrow late. Not going to be a good day for flying. We are looking at showers and cooler temps, which means a bumpy flight down, anyway.


----------



## Raven

Good morning Glinda, Ameriscot and oldman.

Glinda, I hope yoga straightened out your back.  Yoga is great to make one feel better,
both mentally and physically.

AM, It sounds like you had a lovely time yesterday, 
a day out is always a nice break from routine.

oldman, you live an exciting life with all the flying.  Hope it was a good flight and
not too bumpy.

I am doing routine chores today, working around the garden and yard and housework.
We are putting mulch around the shrubs and layers of newspaper underneath it.
That helps keep weeds from growing through the mulch.
Have a good Thursday everyone.


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning everyone, I woke up to pouring down rain this morning, we've had rain every day now for some time.....many Texas areas are flooding and most all lakes are filled again, which is good, I did manage to get the yard mowed yesterday in between rains......so much for the weather report from Texas.

My doctor appointment went well yesterday morning and I continue to feel better, I hope everyone else is well, also thinking of Holly and her back to work day, Annie glad you had a nice day out yesterday.


----------



## Lon

I have just had my second cup of morning coffee and am awaiting UPS delivery of my new HP 17" Laptop which I will then set up. I will spend a few hours learning the features. I will have a Japanese Teppanyaki Dinner with two old friends that are flying in from Las Vegas today. Haven't seen them for 25 years. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Glinda

:goodmorning: Jackie, glad to hear you're feeling better.  Yes, Raven, yoga did the trick yesterday.  My class is a 90 minute class with the option to leave after 60 minutes.  I always stay for the full 90 minutes because I can get more individualized attention from my wonderful instructor during that last 30 minutes.  

Oldman, the people on your flight are lucky they have you to guide the plane but I hope you get a break and it's not too bumpy.

Annie, beer is worth the sacrifice at the gym because it's a simple fact of life that human beings need beer.  Some people are oblivious to this.  I feel sorry for them.  

I might go for a walk on the beach today or I might stick around my neighborhood and visit a nearby deli where neighbors congregate for coffee.  The sky looks pretty cloudy and gray.  There's a chance of rain starting tonight.  Fingers crossed!  Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Ameriscot

Glinda said:


> :goodmorning: Jackie, glad to hear you're feeling better.  Yes, Raven, yoga did the trick yesterday.  My class is a 90 minute class with the option to leave after 60 minutes.  I always stay for the full 90 minutes because I can get more individualized attention from my wonderful instructor during that last 30 minutes.
> 
> Oldman, the people on your flight are lucky they have you to guide the plane but I hope you get a break and it's not too bumpy.
> 
> Annie, beer is worth the sacrifice at the gym because it's a simple fact of life that human beings need beer.  Some people are oblivious to this.  I feel sorry for them.
> 
> I might go for a walk on the beach today or I might stick around my neighborhood and visit a nearby deli where neighbors congregate for coffee.  The sky looks pretty cloudy and gray.  There's a chance of rain starting tonight.  Fingers crossed!  Have a great day, everyone!



LOL.  Aye, beer is worth it!  :givemebeer:

Besides it's less than 400 calories for two pints of lager and I burn at least that much doing 30 minutes on the spin bike!


----------



## Kath

It just turned tomorrow but it's too dark out to say "Good Morning" - besides, everyone is probably asleep, except me. i'll bet I would be hugely tired at night if I did yoga for 90 minutes a day like Glinda does!  And here I was, thinking that my half hour of yoga was a really big deal - I've got to fire up my engines because I'm way behind!  Thanks for being an inspiration, Glinda!  

AS - Does beer still taste like it used to?  It's been 20+ years since I had a beer or anything else with alcohol in it because if a person has to take certain meds, they will keel over flat if beer or something is thrown into the mix.  Do I miss my libations from back in the day?  Yes with a capital Y!!


----------



## Glinda

Hi, Kath.  I won't say good morning either since it's only about 10:00 here.  I hope I didn't imply that I go to yoga class every day.  It's usually 3, sometimes 2 days a week.  And it's gentle yoga.  I tried lots of classes that were too strenuous (and one that was a little too slow) before I finally found this one.  Just right.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> It just turned tomorrow but it's too dark out to say "Good Morning" - besides, everyone is probably asleep, except me. i'll bet I would be hugely tired at night if I did yoga for 90 minutes a day like Glinda does!  And here I was, thinking that my half hour of yoga was a really big deal - I've got to fire up my engines because I'm way behind!  Thanks for being an inspiration, Glinda!
> 
> AS - Does beer still taste like it used to?  It's been 20+ years since I had a beer or anything else with alcohol in it because if a person has to take certain meds, they will keel over flat if beer or something is thrown into the mix.  Do I miss my libations from back in the day?  Yes with a capital Y!!



If you drank American bottled beer, that kind tastes the same. But there are many new beers since then - craft beers. I love IPAs. India pale ale.

Up here. It's 7 am in the UK.


----------



## Kadee

It's 6 Pm here in SA, I have been to some of Kernewek Cornish festival attractions today , Went to the street parade,maypole dancing , watched celebrities from TV stations in city ,as well as politicians making a hash of trying to make a large pasty,  (had good laugh ) Hubby and then went on a tour of the mine ruins, it was run by a experienced historian, it was very interesting and I learned quite a bit about the mining days . I volunteer at the large museum in the area dedicated to the mining and their families and the tour gave me extra information when visitors ask question about the mining / families I'm more informed to answer the questions.


----------



## Pam

Been making playdough in different colours. Got my granddaughters coming round after school so I like to be prepared!


----------



## Ameriscot

Went to the gym and ran into my new American friend.  After the gym we went to her house for tea and snacks.  Was supposed to be Skyping my SIL in Australia but it's 11pm there now.


----------



## QuickSilver

Going out of town for a few days and won't be posting.. SO those in contact with the vast multitude of people driven away by my political debate, tell them to come on back..  bye..


----------



## Glinda

QuickSilver said:


> Going out of town for a few days and won't be posting.. SO those in contact with the vast multitude of people driven away by my political debate, tell them to come on back..  bye..



QS, I don't know who you think was driven away but consider this:  You are the reason I joined this forum.  It was your quick and clever political posts that motivated me.  I decided I had to "meet" you and you were my first friend on SF.  Don't ever doubt that you are an integral and valuable asset to this forum, QS.  I hope you're going out of town for something fun.  I'll miss you.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Going out of town for a few days and won't be posting.. SO those in contact with the vast multitude of people driven away by my political debate, tell them to come on back..  bye..



I'm not in touch with any right wingers, so it won't be me getting in touch.  LOL.


----------



## Jackie22

Glinda said:


> QS, I don't know who you think was driven away but consider this:  You are the reason I joined this forum.  It was your quick and clever political posts that motivated me.  I decided I had to "meet" you and you were my first friend on SF.  Don't ever doubt that you are an integral and valuable asset to this forum, QS.  I hope you're going out of town for something fun.  I'll miss you.



Totally agree....

Good morning, everyone, no rain today, but rather cool and windy, maybe it will dry the ground out, I've been out shopping for my mom and picking up her meds, this weekend I'll be keeping my daughter's little dog and hoping Bella likes him.

QS, have fun on your out of town trip.


----------



## AprilT

QuickSilver said:


> Going out of town for a few days and won't be posting.. SO those in contact with the vast multitude of people driven away by my political debate, tell them to come on back..  bye..



I just thought you would like to  know before you leave, that Trump is in my town getting a whole heck of a lot of  support and prompting for a possible  run for  2016, so you have  much to look forward to upon your return in the months ahead anyway.  LOL.


----------



## merlin

> Originally Posted by *QuickSilver*
> 
> 
> _Going out of town for a few days and won't be posting.. SO those in contact with the vast multitude of people driven away by my political debate, tell them to come on back.. bye.._



Hi everyone I have not been driven away by anything on the forum, just had my head in various family computers, changing hard drives loading Windows OS etc. etc., :bashcomp: I now feel I literally need to get out more, so will go for a walk now as its a lovely summery day here, and later will catch up with what's been going on here in my absence. nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot

I think QS was referring to the two right wingers who weren't happy with so many liberals on here and left at the same time.

It is sunny here and we are riding our bikes to the botanic gardens. Supposed to rain this afternoon so want to be back before then. Hardly a cloud in the sky just now. My electric bike won't arrive until Tuesday.


----------



## hollydolly

Who has left?

I don't like to hear of people leaving...that's not good at all!!

Hopefully no political discussions creep into the Agenda thread...it should be a nice place for people to post about non confrontational subjects..

QS have a lovely trip..enjoy yourself.

Riding your bikes to the Botanic gardens Annie...the Glasgow botanic gardens?..are you taking them on the ferry? 

I went to work this week after being off for a week post surgery.. just for 2 days.. and yesterday was my day off and I was absolutely exhausted, it took me all day to just be able to think straight..good grief, I can't understand why!!

My appointment for further medical investigation came through for the 2nd of june but it's just a couple of days before my holiday so I may try and get that changed. 

Only working 2 days again next week, then off to the sun and peace and relaxation of the sunny hot continent  thank goodness. 

I do hope everyone who has been poorly is feeling much better..(((get better hugs))


No plans for me today..forecast said it was going to be 70 degrees today, well I don't know where it's gone but it's definitely not here..it's grey and getting set to rain.. so I'll be staying home.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Who has left?
> 
> I don't like to hear of people leaving...that's not good at all!!
> 
> Hopefully no political discussions creep into the Agenda thread...it should be a nice place for people to post about non confrontational subjects..
> 
> QS have a lovely trip..enjoy yourself.
> 
> Riding your bikes to the Botanic gardens Annie...the Glasgow botanic gardens?..are you taking them on the ferry?
> 
> I went to work this week after being off for a week post surgery.. just for 2 days.. and yesterday was my day off and I was absolutely exhausted, it took me all day to just be able to think straight..good grief, I can't understand why!!
> 
> My appointment for further medical investigation came through for the 2nd of june but it's just a couple of days before my holiday so I may try and get that changed.
> 
> Only working 2 days again next week, then off to the sun and peace and relaxation of the sunny hot continent  thank goodness.
> 
> I do hope everyone who has been poorly is feeling much better..(((get better hugs))
> 
> 
> No plans for me today..forecast said it was going to be 70 degrees today, well I don't know where it's gone but it's definitely not here..it's grey and getting set to rain.. so I'll be staying home.



How long until Spain, Holly?  How long will you be gone?  I know you could use a good long holiday. 

Benmore Botanic Gardens is 6 miles from our house and is connected with Edinburgh Botanic Gardens and also Dawyck and Logan.  It's a very large and stunning garden.  We have annual membership and go often.  I'll post a few photos here of the flowers.

There is colour everywhere around here!  Tons of bluebells are out, azaleas, rhododendrons, poppies, tulips, etc etc.


----------



## Ameriscot

Benmore Gardens near our house:  http://www.rbge.org.uk/the-gardens/benmore

I didn't take my camera but did get some shots with my phone camera.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh I've never heard of those gardens before Annie..how lovely and the pictures are beeyootiful.. 

Oh I wish I could take a verrrry long holiday Annie but I can't get the time off ..I'll only be gone 10 days including the travel days.. going away in a couple of weeks from now.. really looking forward to it tho'..


----------



## Josiah

Very pretty Annie. Most of the flowering shrubs are finished around here. There's nothing sadder looking than the last days of a peony blossom.  What is blooming are my Chineses Chestnut trees which portend a bumper crop if I'm still living here. I'm a big fan of roasted chestnuts. I can remember as a small child going into NYC with my parents to watch the Thanksgiving Day parade and buying roasted chestnuts from a street vender.


----------



## AprilT

Annie, how very beautiful those pictures are.  I took a bunch of pictures yesterday, while I was out on the sunset cruise and wouldn't you know it my camera did harakiri in the middle of my taking a beautiful picture of the sun setting.  Sigh.  Here are just a few of what I was able to get from my group's album.

View attachment 18164 View attachment 18165

View attachment 18166View attachment 18167


----------



## Josiah

Looks like a wonderful evening was had by all.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lovely photos, April!  

Holly, thanks!  Benmore is very popular and we get lots of coach tours that go there.  We like going to Edinburgh to see the gardens as well.  Too bad you can't take about 3 weeks holiday.  

Josiah, everything is blooming later here this year as it was colder than normal for a long time.  Bluebells are always in May though.


----------



## Lon

I just got up and had my first cup of coffee and it's 8 AM here. I will  now go down stairs  to the Spa for 30 minutes or so and look forward to the nice hot water jets soothing my aching joints, then it's breakfast. Nothing exciting is planned for this Holiday weekend other than playing with and learning this new HP laptop.


----------



## hollydolly

Goergeous photos April...really lovely!!

Lon..you have a Spa downstairs...wow!! I'd love that!! My back would love that even more ...

Annie yes I agree I could do with a much longer break but believe me I will be spending a lot of that time in the pool easing my back pains , I can hardly wait..


----------



## hollydolly

Ameriscot said:


> I think QS was referring to the two right wingers who weren't happy with so many liberals on here and left at the same time.



Is anyone going to tell me who left???

I hate to think people have left because they can't agree on one topic, there's so many other topics on here they can take part in if politics cause them strife..


----------



## Shalimar

I think the individuals who left were Classic Rockr and I love my little boy, Holly.


----------



## Cookie

holly, I have noticed some people have left since I joined this forum in late Dec. 2014. My guess is that people leave or just drift away, and we really don't know why and they don't have to explain unless like one person, they make an announcement. Perhaps people get more busy with their lives, especially when the good weather returns. I'm guessing, but I maybe QS was joking when she posted that sentence.


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks Shali ..I don't know Ilovemylittleboy, and I'm sure CR left quite a while ago...I thought folks meant that people had left recently...shame they've gone, hope they change their minds.. ...

I don't involve myself in the poliical discussions on any forum simply because as with religion it can get very heated, and I don't enjoy watching people fighting over things which are simply personal opinions utimately.!! Discuss by all means..stand up for your opinion, but it's silly to fall out with people over these subjects..


----------



## hollydolly

Cookie said:


> holly, I have noticed some people have left since I joined this forum in late Dec. 2014. My guess is that people leave or just drift away, and we really don't know why and they don't have to explain unless like one person, they make an announcement. Perhaps people get more busy with their lives, especially when the good weather returns. I'm guessing, but I maybe QS was joking when she posted that sentence.




Oh cookie no, I know people come and go on forums...that is the way of forum life, having been a member of forums for 15 years I've seen it all I think..what I was asking about was the 2 people who were referred to in Ameriscots  post in reply to QS's post in the last page...about leaving due to political differences..


----------



## Cookie

Absolutely right you are, holly.  But does anyone know for sure why someone left, unless they have told someone?


----------



## hollydolly

I presume the 2 members mentioned must have stated their reasons for leaving otherwise they probably wouldn't have been named!


----------



## Cookie

Possibly, but I do notice a few who seem to be 'missing' for a little while, but not seen any posts by anyone indicating they were leaving because of political differences, so not seen anyone 'named' if that's what you mean? To me it seems like conjecture.


----------



## RadishRose

Working as usual on Saturday, having Wednesdays off. I work from home now, so I can see through my open window a perfectly lovely late spring day, no clouds, comfortable temp, neighbors flowers and flowering shrubs....ahhh, so pretty.


----------



## hollydolly

yes lots of people have left since I've been here...and we don't know why..but those 2 people were specifically mentioned by Shali, as to having left for political differences...so I would presume they must have stated they were leaving for that reason.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Working as usual on Saturday, having Wednesdays off. I work from home now, so I can see through my open window a perfectly lovely late spring day, no clouds, comfortable temp, neighbors flowers and flowering shrubs....ahhh, so pretty.



So much nicer to work from home isn't it Rose,?  especially if you have a beautiful view as well. Hope you're feeling much better now :love_heart:


----------



## Falcon

Today I'm cutting off all the tags on my patio chair cushions that read: "Under penalty of law, do NOT remove this tag."


----------



## Shalimar

Falcon, don't forget the tags on your bed pillows! Lol.


----------



## Cookie

I think Ameriscot might likely know who the two people are, who have most recently left.  Enjoy your day, holly.


----------



## Falcon

Shalimar said:


> Falcon, don't forget the tags on your bed pillows! Lol.



Gee thanks Shali, Dang! Darn near forgot about those. Gonna get that done right now.

There's a certain excitement about living dangerously.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Oh cookie no, I know people come and go on forums...that is the way of forum life, having been a member of forums for 15 years I've seen it all I think..what I was asking about was the 2 people who were referred to in Ameriscots  post in reply to QS's post in the last page...about leaving due to political differences..



Yes, it was as Shali said - Classicrockr and lovemylittleboy.  CR was because of politics I think and lovemylittleboy was religion.


----------



## Lon




----------



## Shalimar

Thanks, Annie, I didn't realise lovemylittleboy left because of religion. My error.


----------



## Lon

Lon said:


> View attachment 18188View attachment 18188


 I am on the third fourth floor with a quick walk down to the Spa


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Thanks, Annie, I didn't realise lovemylittleboy left because of religion. My error.



Might have been both politics and religion but she did not like the cheeky responses regarding her evangelising.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lon said:


> I am on the third fourth floor with a quick walk down to the Spa



Very nice, Lon!  Curious if you live near the coast?  I've been up most of the coast and the central area was very appealing.


----------



## Cookie

Shalimar said:


> Thanks, Annie, I didn't realise lovemylittleboy left because of religion. My error.



Sorry for any confusion I may have contributed to, I was referring to what I thought was a question about who had left *after* CR and lovemylittle boy.


----------



## Cookie

Lovely digs, Lon.  Nice patio and pool area.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> Sorry for any confusion I may have contributed to, I was referring to what I thought was a question about who had left *after* CR and lovemylittle boy.



A couple of people seem to be missing but with my lousy memory I can't recall who.


----------



## Cookie

Same here, AS, I think I'm having weekend brain today, not thinking just doing a teeny little bit.... finally cleaned out my tea/coffee beverage shelf.  It wasn't so hard after all.


----------



## Shalimar

Lovely place to live, Lon.


----------



## Lon

Ameriscot said:


> Very nice, Lon!  Curious if you live near the coast?  I've been up most of the coast and the central area was very appealing.



I am two hours from Monterey/Carmel and in the heart of the San Joaquin Valley------Sorry about my poor job of picture posting,


----------



## hollydolly

Pretty place Lon..


----------



## merlin

hollydolly said:


> I went to work this week after being off for a week post surgery.. just for 2 days.. and yesterday was my day off and I was absolutely exhausted, it took me all day to just be able to think straight..good grief, I can't understand why!!
> 
> My appointment for further medical investigation came through for the 2nd of june but it's just a couple of days before my holiday so I may try and get that changed.
> 
> Only working 2 days again next week, then off to the sun and peace and relaxation of the sunny hot continent  thank goodness.



I hope things get better for you soon Holly, you have been through a lot lately, hopefully the holiday with help. :sunshine:  Take care


----------



## Ameriscot

Lon said:


> I am two hours from Monterey/Carmel and in the heart of the San Joaquin Valley------Sorry about my poor job of picture posting,



Lovely! And your pics are fine.


----------



## Ameriscot

Doing muscle workouts today and some housework. Nothing exciting. Going into Glasgow Thursday to spend the night so we can get up early Friday to get the coach (free) to Inverness to visit stepdaughter's family for a few days.

Hubby got a message from daughter yesterday with a cute story. She had made lunch for her son who just turned 3 and he said 'did you make this? Well done. I'm proud of you!'


----------



## jujube

I attended my nephew's college graduation this weekend.    This is a very non-conformist (for lack of what else to call it) college for very brilliant students.  There was quite an uproar this year as the new prevost banned nudity at the ceremony.  Apparently there has been a nude graduate at several graduations in the last decade.  No caps and gowns, of course, just whatever the graduate wants to wear.  So a couple of the male graduates just wore their underpants and a girl in a filmy tutu who quite obviously _wasn't_ wearing underpants. There was a unicorn, a couple of fairies (the winged kind, of course), a Jedi knight or two, two Marilyn Monroes (one of whom wasn't _born_ a Marilyn, if you get my drift...),  a guy dressed in nothing but pages torn from a textbook, a couple of vampires....well, you get the picture.  Definitely the most interesting graduation I've ever attended.


----------



## Ameriscot

Funny Jujube!  LOL.


----------



## Lon

It's Sunday morning and I am off to play Petanque for a few hours then lunch with  step daughter, swim and spa in late afternoon.


----------



## Pappy

Pétanque? Need to explain this to this old country boy.


----------



## AprilT

I stepped out my door a little while ago, figured I take a walk up the street to the store, it was like a ghost town.  It picked up a bit as I was on my way back, still very quiet, I guess people were still at church or wiped out from yesterday's festivities. I was supposed to go to an event today and a private beach party tomorrow, of which I couldn't get to if I wanted to go anyway, but even so, I'm still partied out from Friday. I'm not even  going out to spend time at the pool, I'm just too tired, so, I'm just staying in. I've finished up viewing season 3 of "Game of Thrones" and will spend a few moments reading a book I started on and the rest of the weekend will be a netflix days,


----------



## merlin

Lon said:


> I am on the third fourth floor with a quick walk down to the Spa



Looks like a holiday home Lon, great pictures


----------



## merlin

A few photos I took recently of the bluebells in a nearby wood, also a large flowered clematis that came out in the garden today.


----------



## Ameriscot

Beautiful, Merlin!


----------



## Raven

Lovely pictures Merlin, thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## AprilT

Merlin, thank you for those, really very beautiful.


----------



## hollydolly

Lovely picccies Merlin...I have bluebell woods behind my house and I was going to take a walk over there yesterday because the forecast was for sun this weekend...but we've had rain almost constantly..so no chance of any . 

Enjoy your rest April..I know what you mean about being so exhausted..I have found the same thing recently..where I could go for days on end working and going out, just this last year or so I've found that just having a full day and evening out jollying is enough to ensure I'm  shattered for a couple of days...oh youthful energy why hast thou forsaken me .. :rofl:


----------



## merlin

hollydolly said:


> I've found that just having a full day and evening out jollying is enough to ensure I'm  shattered for a couple of days...oh youthful energy why hast thou forsaken me .. :rofl:



Even my daughters who went partying last night are shattered today, I don't even think about it these days, getting up in the morning is enough effort for me to think about having a rest :zz:


----------



## Shalimar

Merlin, where are the fairies in the wood--hiding at the bottom of your garden? Isn't it a crime to hijack the little people? Bad sorcerer! Lol. No mermaid kisses for you, or visits either! Lol.


----------



## Shalimar

Hi, Pappy, pétanque is a French form of lawn bowling usually played on rough ground with steel balls. Very cool. Cocktails après boules, anyone? Lol.


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> Merlin, where are the fairies in the wood--hiding at the bottom of your garden? Isn't it a crime to hijack the little people? Bad sorcerer! Lol. No mermaid kisses for you, or visits either! Lol.



My sweet mermaid since dallying with you, the fairies have all taken off to other realms and who can blame them, I feel quite distraught at the thought of no visits and kisses from you, I will have to drown my sorrow in vodka...


----------



## Shalimar

Holly, you remind me of the energizer bunny. (Please don't eat him), lol. Most people can't put in twelve hour work days without wanting to collapse, even if they have a good back. To go out afterwards, yikes my blonde wonder woman, no wonder you get tired! I would need to mainline caffeine to have your get up and go girl.:love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar

Ooh, Merlin, weave your spell! It is a little known fact that mermaids are fond of vodka. Add some fresh fruit and clotted cream, and I am putty in your hands, sigh. Lol :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar

Enjoy your rest, April.


----------



## Shalimar

Jujube, sounds like the best graduation ever! Wish you had pics! Lol.


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> Ooh, Merlin, weave your spell! It is a little known fact that mermaids are fond of vodka. Add some fresh fruit and clotted cream, and I am putty in your hands, sigh. Lol :love_heart:



A drunken mermaid I have yet to experience, so fresh fruit and clotted cream is yours, just give me time to perform my alchemy on the dried fruit in the cupboard and milk in the fridge, and I will meet you on your rock :love_heart:  


My Fantasy


----------



## Shalimar

Sorcerer, the bower is ready, I await you at your pleasure...


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> Sorcerer, the bower is ready, I await you at your pleasure...



I will be by thy side dear siren, in but a tiny sliver of time, bearing all the fruits of my latest journey in the world of alchemy nthego:


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> Yes, it was as Shali said - Classicrockr and lovemylittleboy.  CR was because of politics I think and lovemylittleboy was religion.



Ding ding ding.... we have a winner...   AND , I'm back..   Yes we had a lovely and relaxing weekend..


----------



## AprilT

Shalimar said:


> Enjoy your rest, April.



Thank you.  

This  picture I took made me  think of you.  I'm going to find a better one, my camera gave out on me, guess that'll happen when you drop it three or more times in a row, but, I was able to get it back working today, so I uploaded a few pics, this one one I cropped to try to get a better look at the mermaid near the helm of the boat.

View attachment 18230


----------



## AprilT

Oh and my future 3rd home, my first and second ones, I wasn't able to get the pictures.  I also wasn't able to get a pic of the people we passed that have a tradition of mooning the sunset excursions.  It was a row of about 6 or more people, very funny it was.

View attachment 18231

View attachment 18232


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks, April, love the mermaid! Also impressed with your future third home. How did you come by the name? May I visit, for a looonnngg time when you buy it? Lol.


----------



## Kath

April:  Your pictures are really terrific; the one showing the boat with the mermaid was very unique because you don't find mermaids very often.  I'm not a very good picture taker which is why I don't download more of them but just got a new camera so as soon as I figure out how it works, I'll try to improve my skills.  My daughter takes great pictures with her SLR and her iPhone.  I'd like to share some of those but not sure if that's OK.

Merlin:  I love your flower pics!  It would be like heaven to have a meadow full of bluebells nearby!  Your clematis pic was great; mine haven't begun to flower but I'm hopeful!


----------



## merlin

Thanks April, great photos, your camera seems to have a hard life being dropped a lot, sounds like abuse to me :bigwink:
The camera I have at the moment registers if it has been dropped, and gives a message on screen asking for it to be reset


----------



## merlin

Kath said:


> Merlin:  I love your flower pics!  It would be like heaven to have a meadow full of bluebells nearby!  Your clematis pic was great; mine haven't begun to flower but I'm hopeful!



Thanks Kath I love the delicate scent of bluebells, .........the clematis family is so varied which is what I like about them, I do get confused at times about the different flowering/pruning regimes and have lost flowers some seasons by doing the wrong prune


----------



## hollydolly

Shalimar said:


> Holly, you remind me of the energizer bunny. (Please don't eat him), lol. Most people can't put in twelve hour work days without wanting to collapse, even if they have a good back. To go out afterwards, yikes my blonde wonder woman, no wonder you get tired! I would need to mainline caffeine to have your get up and go girl.:love_heart:



LOL..it has been said many times by people who know me about how much energy I have and where I get it from..,  (an incidentally I rarely drink coffee)  sadly currently (unintended pun) the Duracell battery has drained from me...another bout of hospital treatment soon, but hopefully my upcoming holiday to Spain to see my daughter- son-in-law and my adored grandfurkids will reinstate my energy again. Fortunately at the moment work is being very kind to me and allowing me to just work 2 or 3 days out of the week..until things improve...but thank you lovely fishy friend for your positive words.. :love_heart:


----------



## hollydolly

April...nice photies ...when you get that 3rd home can I move into the penthouse apartment .?


----------



## hollydolly

Nothing on the horizon today except gotta pop out later and pick up some new  Cargo Longies for my o/h for our holiday..I'm not back to work until Wednesday so I have the time where he hasn't..but even if he had he would go buck naked before going to the shops to buy himself clothing..lol


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Ding ding ding.... we have a winner...   AND , I'm back..   Yes we had a lovely and relaxing weekend..



Glad you had a nice weekend!


----------



## Ameriscot

April, we are all coming to visit at your new house!  Partaaaayyy!

Merlin, we've got tons of bluebells everywhere now!  Love 'em. 

Some of our back garden this morning:


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, the garden is exquisite, I especially love the little steps. I want to live at  the bottom of your garden, like a fishy little faerie, or perhaps a Selkie. Sigh.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Annie, the garden is exquisite, I especially love the little steps. I want to live at  the bottom of your garden, like a fishy little faerie, or perhaps a Selkie. Sigh.



Thanks!    Hubby is great gardener.  He built those steps, another set of steps, and the ponds/waterfalls which are to the left of the above photo.  Oops, out of focus, but you get the idea.


----------



## hollydolly

OoOh it is beautiful Annie...well done Annie's hubby.. it's just lovely..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> OoOh it is beautiful Annie...well done Annie's hubby.. it's just lovely..



He's got many green thumbs.


----------



## QuickSilver

Very beautiful!


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks QS.


----------



## Glinda

Annie, thanks for the beautiful pictures.  Do you have any handkerchief trees near you?  The last time I visited my friends in Ipswich, they showed me one and I was amazed.  When it's blooming, the tree looks like it has little handkerchiefs all over it.  I've never seen them in the U.S.


----------



## Ameriscot

Glinda said:


> Annie, thanks for the beautiful pictures.  Do you have any handkerchief trees near you?  The last time I visited my friends in Ipswich, they showed me one and I was amazed.  When it's blooming, the tree looks like it has little handkerchiefs all over it.  I've never seen them in the U.S.



We don't have any but there are some in the botanic gardens near us. I've got a photo of it in my Flickr albums somewhere.


----------



## Ameriscot

Found them:


----------



## Cookie

Beautiful blossoms ... love the rock garden.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> Beautiful blossoms ... love the rock garden.



Ours are 3 ponds hubby built, although we do have a lot of rocks around.  The water flows from the big hill/small mountain behind us so instead of just letting it sit, it's directed to confined ponds and waterfalls.


----------



## AprilT

Shalimar said:


> Thanks, April, love the mermaid! Also impressed with your future third home. How did you come by the name? May I visit, for a looonnngg time when you buy it? Lol.



I came by the name because first home and second home titles were taken, those two had pillars or as someone else called them Italian  style homes with columns.  They were lovely and my first choices, I prefer French and Italian designs, but, "Third Home" will do in a pinch.  LOL!



Kath said:


> April:  Your pictures are really terrific; the one showing the boat with the mermaid was very unique because you don't find mermaids very often.  I'm not a very good picture taker which is why I don't download more of them but just got a new camera so as soon as I figure out how it works, I'll try to improve my skills.  My daughter takes great pictures with her SLR and her iPhone.  I'd like to share some of those but not sure if that's OK.



Out here, you're likely to find lots of sculptures of mermaids, people seem to be quite fond of them on boats and as other decor.  I said I would try to find a better picture, I'm still working on it.  





merlin said:


> Thanks April, great photos, your camera seems to have a hard life being dropped a lot, sounds like abuse to me :bigwink:
> The camera I have at the moment registers if it has been dropped, and gives a message on screen asking for it to be reset



Thanks Merlin, I am not ashamed to say, I'm a complete utter klutz and is one of many reasons I refuse to spend a lot on electronics and various other items, I had been gifted with a more expensive camera a few years ago, I had it placed on a night table and knocked into a side garbage pail, intended to retrieve it out of the pail before dumping the garbage.  Needless to say, I remember a day or a week too late after I'd disposed of the garbage.  Sigh.  It's a wonder this little sweetie has lasted me these past few years and served me as well as it has considering the number of times it's been dropped.  I bought it refurbished off of Amazon.  I thought it was a goner after this last drop of which I dropped it again after I got off the boat, it was pointed out to me by a nice gent, as I was about to sit down to dine in the restaurant. it had fallen out of my purse.  It really doesn't deserve me as it's owner, the poor little camera.  



hollydolly said:


> April...nice photies ...when you get that 3rd home can I move into the penthouse apartment .?



Considering, I prefer the first floor and I'm not fond of steps, yes, you may have the penthouse.



Ameriscot said:


> April, we are all coming to visit at your new house!  Partaaaayyy!



That would be a dream, some of my favorite people all tucked in, of course there will be a few, I plan to feed to the sharks, don't tell anyone. LOL! But it will be a good time had by all.


----------



## AZ Jim

Wait a minute!!!!!  Where am I gonna sleep???:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Shalimar

April, hope there is more than one apt. On the top floor, or Holly is going for a swim, lol. Don't mess with the mermaid!!


----------



## hollydolly

Wrong my little mermaid..I got in there first you can live where all mermaids live... in the Pool... layful:


----------



## AprilT

There looks like plenty of space up there to me, but, I'll sit and watch you two have a go at it and decide, I'm not getting in the middle of you two formidable women.


----------



## AprilT

AZ Jim said:


> Wait a minute!!!!!  Where am I gonna sleep???:fingerscrossed:



You and the Mrs will have a nice place where you both so choose, but, the pent house area seems to be spoken for.


----------



## Shalimar

Holly, darlin, you don't understand..I have already ordered my water slide from Mermaids R Us, now to figure out how to attach it to the penthouse...Lol


----------



## AZ Jim

Shalimar said:


> Holly, darlin, you don't understand..I have already ordered my water slide from Mermaids R Us, now to figure out how to attach it to the penthouse...Lol



Now you have gone too far.  Haven't you read the CC@R's?  The HOA is gonna tear you a new one.


----------



## Shalimar

Jim, I am a mermaid, I will glamour these silly regulation people into submission, all in a days work for a siren of the sea...next!! Lol.


----------



## AZ Jim

Shalimar said:


> Jim, I am a mermaid, I will glamour these silly regulation people into submission, all in a days work for a siren of the sea...next!! Lol.



Assuming you are indeed fool-hearty enough to mess with our HOA, how is a mermaid with no legs going to get to this fantasy slide?


----------



## Cookie

Jim, what is a HOA?


----------



## AprilT

Yes, what HOA, that is one house to  ourselves, I didn't invest multi-millions to be told I can't have a waterslide, but, um, it will have to be somewhat tasteful and kept within a certain standard to fit in with some neighborhood guidelines.  Then again, I better get on the phone and check to make sure.  We could always take up a collection and buy out the surrounding homes and  be done with it.


----------



## Shalimar

I concur, April. Time for crowd funding on sf. My mermen and I will perform as well. Let's have our own tiny village where we make the rules. You can be mayor, Holly can moderate disputes, I can be in charge of entertainment. Jim can handle PR. Let's rock, people! Oh, Annie can bring a pool full of champagne, yes!! Cookie, bring beer,eh!


----------



## Shalimar

Who says this mermaid lacks legs? They are merely retractable, sheesh...Let the women play. Lol.


----------



## AZ Jim

Cookie said:


> Jim, what is a HOA?



HOA= Home owners association. In many newer or higher value home areas we have HOA's if you buy there you must be a member and pay a monthly fee.  The control home appearance including front yards, house paint and color, any additions etc.


----------



## AprilT

HOA = homeowner's association; they are in a variety  of areas, low end, high end , condos,  even some mobile home communities have them,  they can be a good thing or a home owners worst nightmare


----------



## Shalimar

Right, April, we have one here at the Tombs, run primarily by old men suffering from terminal rectal-cranial inversion. Sigh. Forgiveness is much easier to get than permission, I find. Being a therapist has it's perks, lol.


----------



## Glinda

Ameriscot said:


> Found them:
> 
> View attachment 18262View attachment 18263



Yes, just beautiful, Annie.  Brings back memories.  Thanks for finding them!


----------



## Cookie

LOL, Shalimar, good one - terminal RCI syndrome - ha ha ha.  

I believe I have heard the expression 'strata' in reference in condo owners meetings, I'm guessing its the same thing.


----------



## Shalimar

Yes, Cookie, strata is the same thing.


----------



## Ameriscot

Well, so much for my healthy day yesterday.  Last minute invitation to our friends' house for a BBQ last night.  Lots of meat and wine and wine and wine.  Hostess can't stand to see a half empty wine glass.  

My new bike is supposed to be arriving today!  Lots of long day trips and overnight planned.


----------



## Kath

Shalimar said:


> Right, April, we have one here at the Tombs, run primarily by old men suffering from terminal rectal-cranial inversion. Sigh. Forgiveness is much easier to get than permission, I find. Being a therapist has it's perks, lol.


Shali and April - I'm totally in your camp re HOA's; we have one in this community and it's just rampant with TRC inversion.  Permission to do certain things is a huge part of the control-hungry honchos of the HOA here.  And this doesn't mean I'm in any way anti-male, au contraire!  (Married 3 times!!) Just happens that all the honchos here are male and I've left off all the adjectives I was going to put in front of the word "male."


----------



## Kath

AZ Jim said:


> HOA= Home owners association. In many newer or higher value home areas we have HOA's if you buy there you must be a member and pay a monthly fee.  The control home appearance including front yards, house paint and color, any additions etc.


Jim - Excuse if I'm on a roll here about HOA's but the control issue has me livid, and as for HOA fees, mine are increasing annually at close to 10%.  Please excuse my online hissy fit.


----------



## Ameriscot

Woohoo!  My electric bike has arrived!  But we didn't think it was coming today so hubby has gone to visit a friend.  I had to help delivery guy get this massive and very heavy box up a steep, gravel driveway!  Needs assembly so I'm not even going to open the box until hubby gets back. 

I'm just dying to take it on a 50 mile very hilly roundtrip ride on a dry, warm, no wind day.  No, you can't just sit and ride, you've always got to pedal.


----------



## Cookie

Congrats on your bike, AS, that is very exciting. Hope the assembly is easy and you'll be happily riding up hill and down dale very soon.  

I'm just waiting for a delivery of a new sofa unit, as my old one went kaput recently. So gotta move some stuff out of the way and prep a bit. Not as exciting as a new bike, but still will be fun to get a little decor happening here again.  Hot sunny weather has returned so it's back to shorts, tanks and icy drinks. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> Congrats on your bike, AS, that is very exciting. Hope the assembly is easy and you'll be happily riding up hill and down dale very soon.
> 
> I'm just waiting for a delivery of a new sofa unit, as my old one went kaput recently. So gotta move some stuff out of the way and prep a bit. Not as exciting as a new bike, but still will be fun to get a little decor happening here again.  Hot sunny weather has returned so it's back to shorts, tanks and icy drinks.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Thanks!  Bike came pretty much in one piece - huge box.  But hubby is now attaching all the bits.  Battery is charging so can't ride yet.  Besides it is chilly and drizzly.  

A new sofa is exciting too!  Jealous of your hot weather!


----------



## Shalimar

I hear you, Kath. Our condo fees rose sharply last year, for what I haven't a clue! As for the rest, fiddle, fiddle, fiddling men!!!! Got the fs in there. Lol. Love men myself, just not the condo board!!


----------



## Shalimar

Congrats,on your new sofa, Cookie! What happened to the old one? Injure it falling over after too much good Canuck beer?? Lol.:love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar

Hi Annie, super about your new bike!


----------



## Ameriscot

LOL, Shali!  Falling over the sofa from too much Canuck beer!  

Went for a short ride on my bike but had to use hubby's battery as mine isn't fully charged yet.  Damn, that thing goes off like a rocket when the battery is on.  And I was thinking it would just be helpful when going up hills, but I can see now it makes it easy to ride like a lazy b**tard!


----------



## Cookie

Shalimar said:


> Congrats,on your new sofa, Cookie! What happened to the old one? Injure it falling over after too much good Canuck beer?? Lol.:love_heart:



Hee hee, Shali, not exactly falling over it after drinking too much Canadian.  Just a little too much bouncy bouncy, if you catch my drift and climbing on the arms to reach high places, and my dearly departed kitty kat had a couple of paws in it too.  New couch is a sectional, so nice, so big, and sooooooo comfy.  So now I'm back in decor heaven for some fun with throw pillows. Hope southern tip of Vancouver Island is fun for you today.  LOL


----------



## Cookie

AS, glad your enjoying your bike, but hope your keeping to the speed limit and not knocking over any unsuspecting pedestrians. LOL.  Now I am coveting an electric bike too.


----------



## merlin

Ameriscot said:


> Went for a short ride on my bike but had to use hubby's battery as mine isn't fully charged yet.  Damn, that thing goes off like a rocket when the battery is on.  And I was thinking it would just be helpful when going up hills, but I can see now it makes it easy to ride like a lazy b**tard!



Great news about your new bike Annie, don't get too lazy, and watch you don't become airborne


----------



## Shalimar

Cookie, bouncy, bouncy, is a good thing! Enjoy your new sectional. Peaceful here on the Island, gearing up for gardening mania.


----------



## applecruncher

I've been craving cake for a few days.  Found a box of yellow cake mix in cabinet that I forgot I had.  Mashed up a couple bananas so that will be the dominant flavor.  Just took it out of the oven.


----------



## Jackie22

Good day everyone.....Annie, you'll have us all checking out the electric bikes....lol, have fun and don't run over any little ole ladies with canes.

Cookie, don't forget a new area rug with the new sectional, something with lots of color is always fun.

AC, yum yum, banana cake.

I've just returned home, had to have the dog dog groomed, she's all spiffed and fluffed up.


----------



## Cookie

Hi Jackie, so nice your doggie is groomed and fluffy.  AC, I won't say no to a piece of your banana cake. LOL
Yep, I am the decorating queen today. Area rug is next. Shali, ah, gardening is so great and mucho fun too.


----------



## Ameriscot

Haha!  Not many pedestrians here, if there are they are on the sidewalk.  So safe from me.   Took a ride to the pub after dinner.  I can't believe how much power this bike has!  Even up hills!  I don't consider biking outdoors as part of my exercise routine.  I do it for pleasure and it is much easier because of my spin bike routines and muscle work.  My hubby guarantees that when we go on these very long rides that it won't be as easy as these short rides, but much, much easier than on a normal bike.  

We've got a 40 mile and a 50 mile ride on our agenda in the near future.  Both very hilly.


----------



## hollydolly

Well sounds like a few people got some lovely new things today..I love it when I get new things..well nice expensive new things anyway..and that doesn't happen very often..

Cookie what colour is your new sofa?

Annie, the bike sounds fab, what make is it?...are you gonna let us see a piccie? 

Jackie ..now little pooch has had her make-over she should be renamed Princess Pooch_ess _


It was a glorious sunny day today..just a bit over 70 degrees F . I went shopping and picked up some more Cargo Longies and T-shirts for hubs for our holiday...and got myself a pair of mint green knee length shorts, and a gorgeous Jade coloured double layer chiffon vest top ( the latter believe it or not from the supermarket) to take away on holiday with me 

I'm going back into hospital  for just a day's procedure this time , only in for 24 hours but it's 3 days  before I'm due to go on holiday so I had to rearrange my work rota today to accommodate that because I was supposed to be working right up until the day before I flew to Spain...

Back into work  for 7.30am...and a hard day ahead with  3 staff members down tomorrow for various reasons ..so a  an even more than usually tiring 12 hours !!

Still, onwards and upwards just keeping my beady eye fixed on that holiday date..and off into the sun, sea, and sand!!


----------



## AZ Jim

I'm packin for our Spain trip now, haven't received my airline tickets, how did you send them by freighter??  I'll let you pick our menu while we are on holiday, Holly....:grin:


----------



## hollydolly

Sent them Via UPS Jim, they shoulda reached you by now...can't believe where they coulda got to.....oh I'll be happy to pick out your menu for you and mrs Jim...no  hay problema senore k:


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, I'll get hubby to take a pic of me with my bike, but this is the one I got:  German.  Good stuff.  Kalkhoff.  Most definitely The Bollocks!!

http://www.50cycles.com/electric-bikes/comfort/tasman_classic_impulse_8_black.html


----------



## AZ Jim

hollydolly said:


> Sent them Via UPS Jim, they shoulda reached you by now...can't believe where they coulda got to.....oh I'll be happy to pick out your menu for you and mrs Jim...no  hay problema senore k:



*Anxiously waiting for UPS, hands shaking in anticipation, standing next to door awaiting that familiar ding dong to signify the beginning of our adventure*


----------



## Ameriscot

Hey, are we all going to Holly's Spanish house for a big party and free food and drinks??!!


----------



## hollydolly

OMG it should be the Best..I nearly choked at the price...wow!! :wow: It's a nice looking bike tho'..I like step through shopper bikes the best...are you gonna put a basket on the front?


----------



## AZ Jim

Ameriscot said:


> Holly, I'll get hubby to take a pic of me with my bike, but this is the one I got:  German.  Good stuff.  Kalkhoff.  Most definitely The Bollocks!!
> 
> http://www.50cycles.com/electric-bikes/comfort/tasman_classic_impulse_8_black.html



That is a beauty and 125 mile range is great.  Congratulations Annie.


----------



## AZ Jim

Ameriscot said:


> Hey, are we all going to Holly's Spanish house for a big party and free food and drinks??!!



Party's on Annie and she's hosting it all.  Wonderful Holly!!!!!


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> OMG it should be the Best..I nearly choked at the price...wow!! :wow: It's a nice looking bike tho'..I like step through shopper bikes the best...are you gonna put a basket on the front?



I'd love a basket on the front for easy reach for my camera, but with all those cords I don't know.  I do have paniers already for the back.  But I'm looking at some of the accessories.  

Aye, hubby's was £500 less than mine as he got an end of season sale, but my bike has more power and has suspension which his doesn't.  There was one for nearly half the price but it was also about half as good, so I figured I should get what I want. Wasn't picky about the colour so stuck with black.


----------



## hollydolly

Ameriscot said:


> Hey, are we all going to Holly's Spanish house for a big party and free food and drinks??!!



You'd be welcome...there's plenty of room..  Mi Casa is on a Private gated community 4 floors including the  roof solarium..and a  big pool but no land to speak of except the communal gardens. OTOH...daughter has 5 acres of land , and almond groves  and a pool albeit smaller than mine..and no near neighbours...so we can partaaaay all night long and no-one would complain...well apart from the dogs..LOL they might howl a bit...


----------



## Ameriscot

Jim, thanks!  I'll get a lot of use out of it if the weather would just cooperate.  As they say in Scotland 'it'll see me oot'.  Meaning it'll last until I die. 

Aye, big party at Holly's!  Woohoo!


----------



## Shalimar

Hi all, here is the mermaid, bringing for your entertainment, the newest installment of As The Stomach Turns, theatre of the absurd, as performed by the not so beloved condo authority. Get this, we have a spitter! No kidding, some unknown person is spitting all over our elevator. Disgusting. Board's final solution, if he/she is not apprehended, mandatory DNA testing of all owners! Whatever happened to installing a security camera??  Welcome to the Tombs! Wtf?? Lol.


----------



## hollydolly

OH Gawd Shali., how disgusting...*puke*....


----------



## Shalimar

It is disgusting, Holly, but forcing us to provide DNA is very extreme, may even violate our civil liberties, besides who pays for this expensive testing?


----------



## Ameriscot

Oh how gross, Shali!  Blech!


----------



## hollydolly

As you say Shali a simple CCTV camera would sort out who the perpetrator is very quickly...your community HOA's sound like a bunch of nutters.


..and with that thought I've gotta go to bed...coming up to 10pm and I've gotta be up at 5am for work....nite nite everyone...fftobed:


----------



## AZ Jim

Thar is sickening.  Years ago when I worked for General Dynamics there was an elevator that went from my office to the cafeteria on another floor.  I got on it one day and due the sick ass who spit in there, I couldn't eat.  That is when I started going to a restaurant daily along with a couple of other supervisors (the bonus was we had our Gin and Tonic with our roast beef or whatever.)


----------



## Shalimar

Agreed, guys, sickening it is. Holly, our HOA's are paranoid control freaks. Sigh. Hope they spring for cameras.


----------



## AZ Jim

Shali are you swimming or flying to Spain to join us at Holly's big ass party?  It's gonna last for weeks.


----------



## Cookie

I will join in this barf-o-rama... how revolting... I agree with holly, there must be a security camera installed pronto!  It is a bio-hazard and very unhealthy. What about little dogs walking around in the elevator? DNA testing not such a bad idea IMO and may not cost a fortune.  Don't condo boards have money stashed away for emergencies?


----------



## AZ Jim

Cookie said:


> I will join in this barf-o-rama... how revolting... I agree with holly, there must be a security camera installed pronto!  It is a bio-hazard and very unhealthy. What about little dogs walking around in the elevator? DNA testing not such a bad idea IMO and may not cost a fortune.  Don't condo boards have money stashed away for emergencies?



Some folks consider it a violation of privacy to let anyone test them for DNA.  It would not bother me but I would want to know EVERY SINGLE ONE in the association and all their visitors were tested too.


----------



## Shalimar

Hi, Cookie. We are not permitted to have dogs here. We do have an emergency fund. I just do not like the thought of forcible DNA testing. Hope we install a camera.


----------



## Ameriscot

AZ Jim said:


> Shali are you swimming or flying to Spain to join us at Holly's big ass party?  It's gonna last for weeks.



I was thinking about riding my bike to Holly's, taking a ferry to cross major bodies of water as my bike doesn't turn into a boat.  However, depending on where she is in Spain, it's about 2,000 miles so I might have to think of alternatives.


----------



## Shalimar

Hey, Jim, gonna swim to Spain for the mega-party!


----------



## Glinda

Hey, yo habla un pocito muy MUY malo espanol!  You may need a good witch at this party.  You'd be surprised what I can do with my wand (though so far it hasn't helped much with my Spanish).


----------



## Misty

Taking family to a Pasta Bar.....So Delicious! :yes:  :happy:


----------



## jujube

Today was my last day babysitting.  I will miss that little rascal something fierce, but I'm also looking forward to never having to watch Frozen or the Mickey Mouse Clubhouse Show again.  The next few days will be spent packing up the RV, taking care of last-minute business and getting ready to take off Sunday morning for North Carolina for the next four months.  It is so hot already here in Florida.....can't wait to get to the mountains.


----------



## QuickSilver

Work, and a mandatory Drs. appointment dictated by my employer to keep my lower premiums for health insurance.  Silly..  A waste of time as I have a Dr. I see, but he doesn't participate as a PCMH..  Primary Care Medical Home MD.   SO..  I have to go through the motions of this visit to keep my $600 a year premium discount.  This seems illegal somehow... but I guess it's not.  

I see the "Kid" is gone thanks to the powers that be.    Good riddance... but it was kind of fun giving him hell... wasn't it?


----------



## Bullie76

About to load up the SUV and head to Orange Beach, AL for a couple of weeks. Here's a pic from a couple of weeks ago off the pier of my complex. Love the sunsets.


----------



## Kath

Yesterday saw the orthopedic doctor about my shoulder/arm issue - he is sending me to an ortho surgeon to discuss shoulder surgery as I have profuse bone spurs at the ball and socket joint caused by long-standing rotator cuff problem.  Did I want to hear this -- NO!! Don't want surgery at all because I'm not supposed to be a good surgical candidate anyway.  Today I go to the plastic surgeon to get out the stitches where all the bumps were removed which is good as stitches tend to itch.  Other than that, today is going to be just peachy, I can tell.  

Oh, btw, I need a suggestion.  I have a flag attached to the front of the garage on a pole.  Looks great just hanging down as it should but then the wind whips up and blows the cloth flag around the pole nearly completely.  How can I get the flag to stay hanging properly?  I thought of sewing washers to the corners of the flag but I fear that this will look weird.  Any suggestions would more than welcome.


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning everyone......lovely view Bullie.   Kath good luck with the surgeon, my DH had to have shoulder surgery after he fell on it a few years back.

We had another storm to pass through last night, the lightening was scary, this morning water is standing everywhere, ponds running over......two storms ago, I woke up to two trees down, that will cost me dearly to have removed, but ..the sun is shinning this morning and the coffee is good...hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Ameriscot

Bullie, lovely shot!  

Kath, sounds very painful!  Sounds like you'll need the surgery though.  

Jackie, are you in the middle of all those storm?  I've just heard a wee bit on the news and didn't pay attention to where.


----------



## Jackie22

Yes, Annie....well the whole state has been hit, but a small town in my county was devastated with a tornado, where I live it is mostly rain and more rain....Some trees will fall over if a heavy wind comes through because the ground is so sodden, I think that is what happened to one of mine, it just laid over with the roots showing, the other is a huge limb that blew off a big tree. Much flooding through out the state.


----------



## Ameriscot

Jackie22 said:


> Yes, Annie....well the whole state has been hit, but a small town in my county was devastated with a tornado, where I live it is mostly rain and more rain....Some trees will fall over if a heavy wind comes through because the ground is so sodden, I think that is what happened to one of mine, it just laid over with the roots showing, the other is a huge limb that blew off a big tree. Much flooding through out the state.



No damage to your property?


----------



## Glinda

Bullie, beautiful picture!

Kath, I hope you find relief from the shoulder pain.  Not sure what your flag solution would be.  

Jackie, it sounds awful what you're going through.  Do they have any idea when these storms will let up?  Your insurance doesn't cover the tree removal?

We're having typical San Diego weather for this time of year.  "May Gray" and "June Gloom".  Overcast, temps in low 60s and maybe a little mist or fog but no rain.  It's great weather for walking which I plan to do after my yoga class today.  Yesterday I got the carpet steam cleaned in my house.  While it dried I went for a walk around a local lake called Chollas Lake.  It's about a mile around.  I hadn't seen it in several months and it was sad to see how much the lake has receded.  

Annie, are you riding your new bike today?

I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Ameriscot

Glinda, too drizzly and cold to ride today.   It will have to wait until next week.  Going on a trip tomorrow and be home Tuesday.  As soon as we have a day with good weather, we'll probably do the 50 mile round trip one we're thinking about.


----------



## Cookie

Hope everyone is enjoying their day, regardless of weather.
Jackie, hope the rain ceases very very soon so things can get back to normal. 
Glinda, a walk around a lake sounds very nice, hope it fills up soon.
AS, sounds like a good day to stay cosy inside.  Kath, weighing down the flag with washers might just work. Hope the shoulder is better very soon.
Its warm and muggy here and I'm in the throws of some reorganizing and catching up on a few chores - paperwork, dusting, etc. No rest for the wicked! LOL


----------



## LynnD

Hi, I joined awhile ago but haven't posted yet.  I do enjoy reading the "what's on your agenda" and am wondering where the OP, GeorgiaXPlant is....haven't seen her on this thread in quite awhile.


----------



## hollydolly

Evenin' all.. and welcome Lynn to SF...:welcome:

Nice of you to be concerned about Georgiaxplant but she was  fine last time I saw her a while back  on another forum, so hopefully we'll see her again on SF sometime soon.... 

Kath oh you poor thing..I do hope your stitches came out today without too much trouble, Gentle ((hugs)) for being so brave.. 

Can't help with suggestions about your flag tho' sorry!!

Lovely picture Bullie 


Been a very warm sunny day here although I only got out in it for a 15 minute break..long hard day as predicted. Almost 8.30pm here now..I think I'll be in bed by 9.30 tonight.. back up at 5am to do it all again tomorrow..and then that's my last day before my surgery on Tuesday and then holiday a few days after that 

Hope you've all had a good day....


----------



## LynnD

Thank you, HollyDolly. Didn't mean to pry but was just wondering since she seemed to post every day.  Thank you for the welcome, also.


----------



## hollydolly

No problem...  I'm Pleased you enjoy the Agenda thread..please do join in with us on any of the threads we're happy to have you here..


----------



## AZ Jim

Where's AZ Jim?  Haven't seen him in minutes.


----------



## Kath

Jackie22 said:


> Yes, Annie....well the whole state has been hit, but a small town in my county was devastated with a tornado, where I live it is mostly rain and more rain....Some trees will fall over if a heavy wind comes through because the ground is so sodden, I think that is what happened to one of mine, it just laid over with the roots showing, the other is a huge limb that blew off a big tree. Much flooding through out the state.


So sorry about all the darn rain which never seems to stop where you are!  I hope your tree didn't fall on something like part of your house or the car.  When we lived in Georgia, we had a horrific storm that uprooted a tree in our yard which then fell across the neighbor's driveway.  Next morning, neighbor wanted to drive to work but had to drive around the downed tree and across our yard to get to the street.  Hubby hired a guy with a chainsaw to cut up the tree which was kind of pricey.  It pays to own a chainsaw or only have trees that are not shallow-rooted.  Gee, I hope you guys are OK.  My son and family live in Austin - i'm not sure how much rain fell there and haven't heard from them yet, although I believe son is in DC on business.  Thinking of you and yours!


----------



## Ameriscot

Headed to Glasgow to spend the night. Then catching the bus to Inverness Friday morning - stepdaughter's birthday. It's a 3+ hour trip to Inverness and we have booked the Gold Bus for 50 pence each. The fare is of course free because we are Old, but we will be given tea, coffee, sandwiches, soda, water, sweets, scones etc.


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, you are not Old!  Lol. Have a lot of fun!


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Annie, you are not Old!  Lol. Have a lot of fun!



I don't  feel old at all but the Scottish government says I am so they give me free bus and ferry travel. So they can call me old if they want.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> I don't  feel old at all but the Scottish government says I am so they give me free bus and ferry travel. So they can call me old if they want.



In instances of discount, they can call me ancient, bring it on bring it all on.  

Sounds like you are headed for a wonderful outing, hoping you have a lovely time.


----------



## Kath

Ameriscot said:


> I don't  feel old at all but the Scottish government says I am so they give me free bus and ferry travel. So they can call me old if they want.


I'm in complete agreement with your philosophy!  I have to say that you have great bus trips there with good stuff to eat and everything.  You're going to have a super fun time - please tell your step-daughter I wish her a very happy birthday!


----------



## AprilT

Kath said:


> I'm in complete agreement with your philosophy!  I have to say that you have great bus trips there with good stuff to eat and everything.  You're going to have a super fun time - *please tell your step-daughter I wish her a very happy birthday*!



Ditto that for me too.    Thanks Kath for the reminder, my mind strays.


----------



## Jackie22

Kath said:


> So sorry about all the darn rain which never seems to stop where you are!  I hope your tree didn't fall on something like part of your house or the car.  When we lived in Georgia, we had a horrific storm that uprooted a tree in our yard which then fell across the neighbor's driveway.  Next morning, neighbor wanted to drive to work but had to drive around the downed tree and across our yard to get to the street.  Hubby hired a guy with a chainsaw to cut up the tree which was kind of pricey.  It pays to own a chainsaw or only have trees that are not shallow-rooted.  Gee, I hope you guys are OK.  My son and family live in Austin - i'm not sure how much rain fell there and haven't heard from them yet, although I believe son is in DC on business.  Thinking of you and yours!



Thank you, Kath, things are looking up....two days with sunshine here.

Really no damage to speak of, just a mess to clean up, last time this happened insurance would not pay, so no help there.

Annie, have a nice outing today...and a good day to everyone.


----------



## Glinda

Annie, have a wonderful time with all your freebies.  

Jackie, I'm so sorry you have to deal with this mess and the fact that your insurance won't pay just adds insult to injury.  I assume you've shopped around for a different insurance carrier?  That would burn me up!

This morning I'll go for my usual walk and do some housework. This afternoon I have a routine doctor appointment.  Looks like another overcast day which is fine with me.  We're supposed to get lots of sunshine this weekend, though.


----------



## AprilT

Jackie!  So sorry you are having to deal with such a mess!  Hope you get this situation cleared up soon, really sorry to hear of this.


----------



## AprilT

Well, I better get off my baduncadunk, (butt,) and get dressed to hit the road, I have physical therapy to get to.  Hope you all have a lovely day.

In the words of another character, "I'll Be Back."


----------



## Cookie

Morning/afternoon all and have a great day.  
Its cooler, humidity gone and sunny. Nothing too exciting, planning to make a healthy cake to bring to a birthday dinner later today. Have fun everyone.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks ladies! Having a beer as I worked up a thirst wandering the shops.    Rain off and on but that's to be expected.  Will wish sd a happy birthday.


----------



## jujube

Another trip to the camper today with stuff.  It feels like I should just go ahead and rip out the kitchen sink and take it with me, huh?


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> Another trip to the camper today with stuff.  It feels like I should just go ahead and rip out the kitchen sink and take it with me, huh?



Sounds like you pack like me!


----------



## Glinda

Good morning, everyone.  I showed up right on time for my doctor appointment yesterday only to be told she had gone home sick herself.   I hope she's not seriously ill but it is a bit disappointing because she's such a popular doctor, she's booked at least a month in advance.  Of course, I could see one of her colleagues sooner but I'd rather see her. Fortunately, the little ailments I'm bothered by can wait.  I'm going to yoga class today and preparing to spend the weekend with S.O. at his place where we'll bake a birthday cake together for a friend.  Yeah . . . this should be interesting . . . and maybe not in a good way.  Anyway, I hope everyone has a great day and a wonderful weekend!


----------



## hollydolly

Glinda we have the exact same dillema with our doctors' practice, a very popular female GP out of 3 others .. that we have to wait at least 3 week if not up to 6 weeks to see. .one of the other 3 is so awful we could get an appointment to see him within and hour if we sihed because everyone refuses to accept an appointment for him unless it's just for a very minor ailment...amazinlgy he's the head of the practice..just incredible really. I'm pleased to hear your problem isn't too urgent and you'll be able to enjoy your party at the w/e.

Absolutely pouring down here today interspersed with 5 minute pauses of glorious sunshine then back to thunderous rain. 


I've finished work now until late June.*yeaaah* !!!.....back in  to hospital for more  invasive surgery on Tuesday (albeit for only 24 hours) and dreading it... but  then please  God I'm well enough to fly off to Spain next weekend for my long awaited and needed holiday in the sun with o/h  and visit with my daughter, s-i-l and my adored grandfurkids .


----------



## Glinda

Holly, I've got my fingers crossed for you BIG TIME!  
:fingerscrossed::yes:


----------



## AZ Jim

I sure hope all goes well and we can go to Spain on time.  I'm packed and ready to parrrrty!!


----------



## hollydolly

Bless you both... thanks Glinda for the crossed fingers.:love_heart:..and Jim..I will be waiting for you and Mrs J  at the airport...k: hope you've got your partaaaay head on and ready to rrrummbbblle :sunglass:


----------



## Glinda

Holly, no need to wait at the airport.  Glinda can head east and pick up Jim and Mrs. Jim on the way.  There's plenty of room in her gigantic iridescent bubble (no brooms for this witch).  Glinda's Bubble, BTW, is fitted out with all the necessary creature comforts and refreshments.  Then we'll just float on over to Spain.  Anyone else need a lift?  nthego:


----------



## AZ Jim

Glinda said:


> Holly, no need to wait at the airport.  Glinda can head east and pick up Jim and Mrs. Jim on the way.  There's plenty of room in her gigantic iridescent bubble (no brooms for this witch).  Glinda's Bubble, BTW, is fitted out with all the necessary creature comforts and refreshments.  Then we'll just float on over to Spain.  Anyone else need a lift?  nthego:



Sounds good but don't get it too cramped, we don't wanna run out of "refreshments" now do we?


----------



## Glinda

That's what my wand is for!!!  :bigwink:


----------



## Kath

hollydolly said:


> Glinda we have the exact same dillema with our doctors' practice, a very popular female GP out of 3 others .. that we have to wait at least 3 week if not up to 6 weeks to see. .one of the other 3 is so awful we could get an appointment to see him within and hour if we sihed because everyone refuses to accept an appointment for him unless it's just for a very minor ailment...amazinlgy he's the head of the practice..just incredible really. I'm pleased to hear your problem isn't too urgent and you'll be able to enjoy your party at the w/e.
> 
> Absolutely pouring down here today interspersed with 5 minute pauses of glorious sunshine then back to thunderous rain.
> 
> 
> I've finished work now until late June.*yeaaah* !!!.....back in  to hospital for more  invasive surgery on Tuesday (albeit for only 24 hours) and dreading it... but  then please  God I'm well enough to fly off to Spain next weekend for my long awaited and needed holiday in the sun with o/h  and visit with my daughter, s-i-l and my adored grandfurkids .



Have a terrific time in Spain!  A while ago I looked up some websites on beautiful beaches and there are lots in Spain!  Hope your surgery goes absolutely fine and that you'll feel ready to show the great things in Spain to Glinda and all the folks who got a spot in her Bubble-copter!


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks Kath...I know many, many beautiful beaches in Spain, I own my own house there and lived there full time for 10 years too (only returned to the Uk 3 years ago) ..also my daughter has her home and business  in Southern Spain as well, so you can be assured that we know all the best beaches to show Glinda, Jim and Mrs J..and all the others who come along in Glindas' witches bubble..


----------



## Shalimar

Glinda, don't forget me! What goodies shall I bring?


----------



## Shalimar

Holly, good luck with the surgery, and I hope you have a wonderful time in Spain. Hugs.


----------



## Shalimar

Jacke, so sorry about the mess, and no insurance help.


----------



## oldman

I am flying the Senior Vice-President of the company that I fly for today. We are heading to Cleveland and then tomorrow night, we go to Milwaukee to the corporate office. He told me to pack for three days, so I figure we should be back on Thursday. I really like flying for this man. He is a very positive person and also very appreciative of my efforts to keep him safe. Now, if I could only talk him into buying a new jet with all the latest toys. 

The other officers are not so nice. One fellow who is a Junior Vice-President told me a few weeks back to avoid the bumps, so he could type his presentation without making so many corrections. He said it kind of in a nasty and rude manner, so I told him that maybe he should fly us today. It shut him up, but he told the boss that I disrespected him. After I told him what had happened, he said he understood and not to worry about it, which I wasn't going to. I would like to bring these duffices into the cockpit, so that they could see what goes on and maybe they would have a better understanding of what it is we actually do up front, but the FAA doesn't allow it and I am not going to risk my license to prove a point.


----------



## hollydolly

Shalimar said:


> Holly, good luck with the surgery, and I hope you have a wonderful time in Spain. Hugs.



Thankyou Shali..:love_heart:


----------



## merlin

hollydolly said:


> I've finished work now until late June.*yeaaah* !!!.....back in  to hospital for more  invasive surgery on Tuesday (albeit for only 24 hours) and dreading it... but  then please  God I'm well enough to fly off to Spain next weekend for my long awaited and needed holiday in the sun with o/h  and visit with my daughter, s-i-l and my adored grandfurkids .



Hope all goes well with the surgery on Tuesday Holly, and enjoy your holiday, you have long deserved one!!!   :bighug: :sunglass:


----------



## hollydolly

good Morning Merlin and all.. thank you muchly merlin..:love_heart:

Not much on the agenda for today..it's started off lovely and sunny anyway but I think the forecast is for rain later . 

Gardening was done yesterday last chance before we go away.... and the roses all cut back, looks like we're going to get a bumper crop this year..we have them growing over the door and the porch, but it's a constant battle with greenfly Aphids. 

Have a good day everyone..


----------



## Raven

Thinking of you Holly and wishing you well with the surgery tomorrow.

Get lots of rest and relaxation while on vacation.


----------



## Jackie22

Good luck on the surgery tomorrow, Holly, hope all goes well.

I have purchased a new edger for my driveway and sidewalks, so today I will be trying it out.
They have not been edged since last year so...this will probably be 2 or 3 day job for this old woman.....everyone have a good Monday.


----------



## ronaldj

it's Michigan wood fire in the morning in the pool this afternoon....


----------



## Kath

Holly - I hope you have a really good day today.....your roses sound like they are in their favorite spot so they are growing themselves silly!  Do you ever get beetles on your roses?  I don't know if this is just a US problem or not.  You should see what these darn beetles can do to a perfectly fine rose bush in just a couple of days!  The leaves begin to look like there's more air than leaf.  

Hope you're in and out of hospital in short order.  I'll be thinking about you and wishing you well!


----------



## Glinda

Holly, don't do too much today - rest up for your surgery.  We'll all be thinking of you and sending positive thoughts your way.  :love_heart:


----------



## QuickSilver

Didn't sleep well...  I'm excited.. and picking up my new car tonight after work.. Not really able to concentrate well..  lol!!


----------



## Josiah

I'm a bit concerned that we haven't heard from Nona for a while.


----------



## applecruncher

Enjoy that new car smell, QS! 

ugh....laundry....so exciting ...my least favorite chore.  Somehow I have to also make myself clean the stove burners and oven this week....more fun.


----------



## Glinda

Josiah said:


> I'm a bit concerned that we haven't heard from Nona for a while.



Yes, I am too.  Have you tried sending her a PM?


----------



## Kath

Last night we had a big thunder storm with lots of hail!  The hail noise was so loud that I couldn't hear the phone ring or the clock chime.  Did a thorough job battering my alliums flat!  The lavender plants still look great though - now there's a plant that deserves a blue ribbon for reliability!

QS - What's your new car like? Is it beautiful?  Did you name it?  I love new cars!


----------



## Josiah

Glinda said:


> Yes, I am too.  Have you tried sending her a PM?



Yes, a couple of days ago.


----------



## AprilT

Good luck with the surgery Holly, hope you will feel a whole lot better after and especially when the recuperating period is over..


----------



## hollydolly

Josiah said:


> I'm a bit concerned that we haven't heard from Nona for a while.



So thoughtful of you, perhaps Nona is just having a little break, I hope so..it's only been 4 days since she was last online, so hopefully she's not poorly.

Kaydee has been absent  for a week or more so I PM'd her a couple of days ago to make sure she was ok, and unfortunately she's been in hospital for a few days, and is now recovering at home...just wanna say get well soon kaydee we miss you especially on the games forum.. 




Thank you to all of my friends for your best wishes for my surgery  tomorrow..bless you all.. :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot

Best wishes for your surgery tomorrow, Holly!

Just catching up although I've been reading a bit and did short replies.  Back from a short trip to see grandson and had a lovely time.


----------



## Cookie

All the best holly, for tomorrow's surgery.  

Overcast and cool today, just got back from dentist, had some lunch, watched some netflix and now about to have a little nap. 

Enjoy the day all.


----------



## QuickSilver

Kath said:


> QS - What's your new car like? Is it beautiful?  Did you name it?  I love new cars!



Yes.. she is beautiful...  a 2015 white Jeep Cherokee limited... Her name is Tiger Lily


----------



## Ameriscot

QS great name!


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all...grey wet and windy here this morning..

Hope you have a better start to the day where you are..


----------



## Ameriscot

Wet and windy here again and I'm sick of it!!!!!

We've been away since Thursday and had a very nice time visiting with stepdaughter, her hubby and especially grandson who is adorable!  Even though the weather was cold and it rained off and on we managed to have some nice walks and even rented a boat in the playpark which grandson helped row, sort of.  We also went to visit Urquhart Castle which is on Loch Ness.


----------



## merlin

Ameriscot said:


> Wet and windy here again and I'm sick of it!!!!!
> 
> We've been away since Thursday and had a very nice time visiting with stepdaughter, her hubby and especially grandson who is adorable!  Even though the weather was cold and it rained off and on we managed to have some nice walks and even rented a boat in the playpark which grandson helped row, sort of.  We also went to visit Urquhart Castle which is on Loch Ness.
> 
> View attachment 18360



Nice pic Annie, I love Urquart castle and the Loch Ness region, the setting of the castle is picturesque but it could do with a bit of renovation :bigwink:

I agree about being fed up with the weather, its blowing a gale here with horizontal rain at the moment :winter1:


----------



## Ameriscot

Merlin, on our trip we saw tons of snow on top of Ben Nevis and other mountains!  It's supposed to be June, right?!


----------



## merlin

Ameriscot said:


> Merlin, on our trip we saw tons of snow on top of Ben Nevis and other mountains!  It's supposed to be June, right?!




I do remember a canal holiday in June I think 1979 when we had a hailstorm on the first day, and then it turned into a heatwave, so we can live in hope, they forecast a heatwave here at the weekend, but I will be in Russia by then.


----------



## Ameriscot

Aye, the weather here can change easily every 5 minutes.  But in our part of the UK it seems to be stuck in crappy mode!


----------



## Jackie22

The nice weather is still holding here, I finished edging the back yard yesterday, on to the front.

Thinking of Holly today.


----------



## applecruncher

Hope Holly is doing okay.

A friend's daughter is having her wisdom teeth extracted today.  Wow, that brings back memories.


----------



## Pappy

Still cold and damp here in NYS. Off to the next town to go to Walmart to fill some prescriptions. That looks about like my day.


----------



## Glinda

Jackie22 said:


> The nice weather is still holding here, I finished edging the back yard yesterday, on to the front.
> 
> Thinking of Holly today.



It's almost 9:00 a.m. Pacific Time now so I assume Holly's procedure is done by now?  Lots of :love_heart: and positive thoughts for you, Holly!  
:encouragement:


----------



## applecruncher

Can't believe this crazy weather. Had to put on a heavy jacket yesterday, and slept with blanket last night. :wtf: It's June!


----------



## QuickSilver

June 2nd and we still have our heat turn on at night... geeeeez


----------



## RadishRose

Connecticut also chilly and rainy 3 or 4 days now. Some flash flooding reports. Ugh


----------



## ndynt

Good afternoon....have missed you all.  Been out of town, at my daughter's.  And am truly blessed....for, I came back with a vehicle.  I am overjoyed.    
Holly, though you are not able to read this now....sending you prayers, strength and endurance.  May this surgery be the Magic Bullet.   
QS....though not a brand new one, like yours...I now have a Jeep also.  Brand new to me though LOL.   May you enjoy yours as much as I am mine.
Annie...your grandson is adorable.   I skimmed really fast.  Hope I did not miss too many posts.


----------



## QuickSilver

Thanks Nona...... I LOVE Jeeps.... there is nothing like them..  I have driven Jeeps  for 20 years.  What kind did you get?


----------



## ndynt

A Liberty, QS.  I had one quite a few years ago....and loved it.  My SIL chose this model, because it is smaller and high enough that I just have to turn and stand up....vs dragging myself up and down/in and out.


----------



## QuickSilver

I drove a Liberty for 14 years.... Loved it..  Soooo Jeepy..


----------



## AprilT

ndynt said:


> Good afternoon....have missed you all.  Been out of town, at my daughter's.  And am truly blessed....for, I came back with a vehicle.  I am overjoyed.
> Holly, though you are not able to read this now....sending you prayers, strength and endurance.  May this surgery be the Magic Bullet.



Good to have you back with us Nona.  

I too hope Holly is doing well with her recovery and will be back with us soon as she is up to it, we'll miss her till then.


----------



## Shalimar

Welcome back, Nona. Congrats on your new vehicle.


----------



## Shalimar

Holly, I hope your surgery went well. Rest up, and prepare for your holiday.


----------



## merlin

ndynt said:


> Good afternoon....have missed you all.  Been out of town, at my daughter's.  And am truly blessed....for, I came back with a vehicle.  I am overjoyed.
> Holly, though you are not able to read this now....sending you prayers, strength and endurance.  May this surgery be the Magic Bullet.
> QS....though not a brand new one, like yours...I now have a Jeep also.  Brand new to me though LOL.   May you enjoy yours as much as I am mine.
> Annie...your grandson is adorable.   I skimmed really fast.  Hope I did not miss too many posts.



Good to see you back here Nona, enjoy your new Jeep, what colour is it?


----------



## Glinda

Welcome back, Nona!  We missed you!


----------



## Ameriscot

Nice to see you back Nona!  You were missed.  My sister had a Jeep for about 10 years and loved it.


----------



## ndynt

Why, thank you all....your beautiful greetings brought tears to my eyes.  
Marvin, the Jeep is a dark blue.  Very conservative. 
QS, somehow I envisioned you driving a BMW or a silver sporty Mercedes....never a Jeep. 
Hope we hear from Holly soon.


----------



## QuickSilver

Not me... I'm a Jeep enthusiast..


----------



## applecruncher

ndynt said:


> Why, thank you all....your beautiful greetings brought tears to my eyes.
> Marvin, the Jeep is a dark blue. Very conservative.
> *QS, somehow I envisioned you driving a BMW or a silver sporty Mercedes*....never a Jeep.
> Hope we hear from Holly soon.



Yeah, me too. Not that there's anything wrong with that! (tm Jerry Seinfeld)  My cousin  recently bought a new Porsche....and he loves to brag ....er....I mean talk about it.

I've never driven a Jeep, or a van, Volkswagen, or any type of truck. Also never learned to drive stick shift.


----------



## Kath

Nona, welcome back!  I think it's terrific that you've got a new Jeep!  THere's something magical going on because both you and QS got new Jeeps, almost on the same day!  My daughter had a Jeep for several years and loved it to pieces!

We've had lots of rain the last few days but the plants and trees were very grateful.  The grass especially had become so brown and crunchy it was like walking on shredded wheat.  Rain's helping a lot!


----------



## AZ Jim

Cool here today too. 102f.  Best wishes Holly!!


----------



## QuickSilver

AZ Jim said:


> Cool here today too. 102f.  Best wishes Holly!!



You have got to be part lizzard to like that heat


----------



## AZ Jim

It does help!


----------



## ndynt

Apple Cruncher....never a Jeep, Van, VW or a truck...or even a stick shift?  You have really missed out on fun. 
Thank you, Kath.  QS's Jeep is a new one...mine is a used one.  But, no less magical to me.   Hope everything greens up for you quickly.


----------



## merlin

I am spending today packing and doing some last minute jobs around the house, as I have to be at Birmingham airport for 4am tomorrow morning for the first leg of my two months of travelling. 
I will check in and post regularly to see how you are all getting on. (or not getting on) 

Hope to hear some good news from Holly soon, and you new car owners enjoy your dream cars, my car is dark blue too Nona, my favourite colour.


----------



## Ameriscot

Merlin, enjoy your trip!


----------



## Kadee

Went out locally dancing today ( it's 5 Pm here now) first time for almost 4 weeks, spent a couple of days in hospital, with very high BP ,,been taking it easy for a couple of weeks .....Yesterday a nurse from the local doctors surgery phoned me to ask if I felt better because of the prescribed antibiotics they gave me at the hospital ,for my kidney infection, I said what antibiotics ??? I was never given any, so I'm presuming maybe the kidney infection may have caused my BP problem, but I have in the past had same problems, but not quite as high as it was this time ..
so I have to go to the doctors again tomorrow to get script for the tablets ...my biggest dislike in life is sitting in a waiting room waiting to see a doctor oh well .....hwell:


----------



## Shalimar

Yikes, Kadee. Glad you are ok/sort of. What a scare. Hopefully the cause was the infection. Glad you are getting the antibiotics finally. Hope your life returns to normal ASAP.


----------



## Raven

Hope you feel better soon Kadee.  

It's a cool damp morning after two days of rain.
The furnace has been running because of the chill and dampness.  It's unusual
weather for June but we have to put up with it.

We were away yesterday visiting our grandson on his day off from work.
Today I need to catch up on housework.

Have a good Wednesday everyone.


----------



## QuickSilver

Meeting this morning at Corporate... then back to work...


----------



## Ameriscot

Kadee, hope you feel better soon. 

Been to the gym this morning.  Finally finished a book I've been reading for ages and will start a new one.  Housework.  Will get back to shampooing carpets tomorrow.

Weather is rubbish.  Sun off and on but still chilly.


----------



## Josiah

Does anyone know anything about the absence of SeaBreeze?


----------



## Cookie

Josiah, SeaBreeze mentioned more than a week that she was preparing for a camping trip, so I gather that is where she is now. 

Today is sunny and clear but not very warm.  Just having my morning coffee and will be preparing lunch for a friend that is coming over to visit today.  Might tidy up a bit beforehand.  LOL

Nona, glad to have you back.  Kadee, be well.  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Josiah

Ameriscot said:


> Kadee, hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Been to the gym this morning.  Finally finished a book I've been reading for ages and will start a new one.  Housework.  Will get back to shampooing carpets tomorrow.
> 
> Weather is rubbish.  Sun off and on but still chilly.



Having heard you comment on a number of occasions about the lack of sun in your part of Scotland, I thought I'd look up how many cloudy days per year you typically have. Google completely let me down. I had no trouble finding that Seattle was the cloudiest US city but could find no comparable data for Scotland. Maybe they're trying to keep that information secret.


----------



## LynnD

merlin said:


> I am spending today packing and doing some last minute jobs around the house, as I have to be at Birmingham airport for 4am tomorrow morning for the first leg of my two months of travelling.
> I will check in and post regularly to see how you are all getting on. (or not getting on)
> 
> Hope to hear some good news from Holly soon, and you new car owners enjoy your dream cars, my car is dark blue too Nona, my favourite colour.



Have a a good trip (I also got you a Guardian Angel)!

My car is called a granite blue, my eyes are a dark blue.


----------



## Ameriscot

Josiah said:


> Having heard you comment on a number of occasions about the lack of sun in your part of Scotland, I thought I'd look up how many cloudy days per year you typically have. Google completely let me down. I had no trouble finding that Seattle was the cloudiest US city but could find no comparable data for Scotland. Maybe they're trying to keep that information secret.



This has been an especially bad spring but we had some very nice days in April.  May was the coldest on record I believe.  And, no, we don't like to tell tourists about the weather although they seem to come anyway.  Millions of them.

Although Scotland isn't huge the climate varies from one area to another.  Gulf Stream keeps it more mild where we are.  Very little snow.  But lots of rain or drizzle.


----------



## merlin

LynnD said:


> Have a a good trip (I also got you a Guardian Angel)!
> 
> My car is called a granite blue, my eyes are a dark blue.



You are truly an angel Lynn thank you. I now have a Mermaid, a Witch and an Angel among my friends here, what more could an old Sorcerer wish for??? ...........:happy:


----------



## Ameriscot

Josiah, here is some data for you:

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/climate/uk/regional-climates/ws


----------



## oldman

I was supposed to be flying the jet home today, but the boss asked if I could fly him and another senior vice president to Dallas until Friday. He promised me a bonus if I agreed. Of course I agreed.


----------



## LynnD

merlin said:


> You are truly an angel Lynn thank you. I now have a Mermaid, a Witch and an Angel among my friends here, what more could an old Sorcerer wish for??? ...........:happy:



A Fairy Princess would be nice!


----------



## Pappy

June 3rd, and the furnace is still running nights. Need some warmer weather here.


----------



## jujube

We're nicely settled into the RV park in Flat Rock where we're spending the summer in North Carolina.  I went for a long walk this morning down a country road and found an old cemetery, which is one of my passions.  I think today I'm going to go over to Oakdale Cemetery in Hendersonville and look for Thomas Wolfe's angel.  All the times I've been here and I've never done that.  Weather is great.....cool at night, warm during the day.  It was cool enough this morning that I could see my breath.  Toto, I don't think we're in Florida any more....


----------



## merlin

LynnD said:


> A Fairy Princess would be nice!



Yes Lynn that would be nice, are you a shapeshifter as well?   nthego:


----------



## LynnD

merlin said:


> Yes Lynn that would be nice, are you a shapeshifter as well?   nthego:



I am!


----------



## Ameriscot

Lynn, could you teach me how to shapeshift into a bird?


----------



## LynnD

Ameriscot said:


> Lynn, could you teach me how to shapeshift into a bird?



that is easy.....


----------



## merlin

LynnD said:


> I am!



I can see I will have trouble recognising you  but then again your appearances so far have been both beautiful and beguiling, so who cares


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> that is easy.....



Can you post instructions?  I'd love to fly!


----------



## merlin

Ameriscot said:


> Can you post instructions?  I'd love to fly!



A few G&Ts and some mushrooms Annie  :bigwink:


----------



## Ameriscot

merlin said:


> A few G&Ts and some mushrooms Annie  :bigwink:



Ah, right.  How silly of me!  I'll try that.


----------



## Kath

Pappy said:


> June 3rd, and the furnace is still running nights. Need some warmer weather here.


I empathize, Pappy, because here in PA it was about the same as your area last night.  This will no doubt blow over in a few days and then warm up.  We have gotten plenty of rain for 3 days and it has really greened up everything that was turning brown.  I really love green greenery.


----------



## hollydolly

Buenos Dias senors y senoritas 

Well, I'm not in Spain yet just getting the practice in  before the w/e..

Thank you Merlin and everyone for thinking of me, and for the PM's..everything went fine as it could with the surgery...some after pain of course but that's to be expected for a while, (I've got a raft of Painkillers)....but hopefully not for too long.

It's been 70+f degrees here today so after I got home I sat out in the garden for a while and just soaked up the heat of the rays.. 

Kaydee nice to see you back and able to go out dancing again ..what a disaster about the AB's..you could have been better so much quicker if you'd got them sooner.. 

Merlin Safe journey my friend...I'll be popping in myself while I'm away...but do have a wonderful long visit  with your lady..


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, glad you're doing relatively well.  Leaving for Spain at the weekend?  Have a brilliant time!


----------



## merlin

hollydolly said:


> Buenos Dias senors y senoritas
> 
> Well, I'm not in Spain yet just getting the practice in  before the w/e..
> 
> Thank you Merlin and everyone for thinking of me, and for the PM's..everything went fine as it could with the surgery...some after pain of course but that's to be expected for a while, (I've got a raft of Painkillers)....but hopefully not for too long.
> 
> It's been 70+f degrees here today so after I got home I sat out in the garden for a while and just soaked up the heat of the rays..
> 
> Kaydee nice to see you back and able to go out dancing again ..what a disaster about the AB's..you could have been better so much quicker if you'd got them sooner..
> 
> Merlin Safe journey my friend...I'll be popping in myself while I'm away...but do have a wonderful long visit  with your lady..



Thanks Holly I hope your holiday is everything you would wish, and you get some rest. :love_heart:

I am off to bed now as I have a short night and a very early start at 3 am,  fftobed:  I will next post in Russia or maybe en route as I have a few hours in Frankfurt airport. Have fun everyone and take care. nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot

Sleep well, Merlin.  Safe journey.


----------



## merlin

Ameriscot said:


> Sleep well, Merlin.  Safe journey.



Hi everybody from Frankfurt airport, the flight went well arrived early, and had a German beer with breakfast en route, so feeling good. The weather here is gorgeous with a clear blue sky and warm at 20c. 

Hope everyone is well, have a good morning/afternoon/evening/night wherever you are on the clock nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot

Sounds lovely, Merlin!


----------



## merlin

Ameriscot said:


> Sounds lovely, Merlin!



Yes it is Annie and the weather in St.Petersburg is forecast to be warm and sunny up to 23 or more. I hope your weather improves soon so you can enjoy lots of bike rides, its about time summer started in the UK, though yesterday in Worcester was pretty good!


----------



## Ameriscot

merlin said:


> Yes it is Annie and the weather in St.Petersburg is forecast to be warm and sunny up to 23 or more. I hope your weather improves soon so you can enjoy lots of bike rides, its about time summer started in the UK, though yesterday in Worcester was pretty good!



It's usually nice by now.  We had some nice days in April, May was awful though it's usually our best month.  Missed out a bike trip today as rain is forecast.


----------



## Ameriscot

On my own for a few days.  Hubby has gone to visit daughter on the island.  He's taken his bike and will park in town, catch the ferry and ride 40 miles to the wee ferry to the island.  Rain is forecast so I decided not to go.  I ride for pleasure, and riding in the rain is NOT fun.  Hope we get decent weather so I can go next time.  He tried to beat the rain so got up at 4:30.  It's nearly a two hour drive to the town. 

Going to do serious housework today and finish shampooing the carpet in the guest room.  

The evil midgies are here!!!  :hororr:  :hororr:  :hororr:   They usually appear early in May but I guess it was too cold for them.  

http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/usfeatures/midges/


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all...

It's just past 10.30am, and it's gloriously sunny and warm out there in the garden..already 70 degrees and set to be higher later today. (sorry Annie) 
I've been sitting out on the swing seat in my shorts and vest top just taking it easy..having tea and doing the cryptic crossword...just come in for a cool down...forecast to be around 80 degrees tomorrow.:sunglass:


Merlin good to hear your journey is going smoothly and it's warming up for you on each leg of the trip, Say Hallo to Frankfurt for me..I lived and worked  there for a while back in the late 80's 

Have a good day all


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Morning all...
> 
> It's just past 10.30am, and it's gloriously sunny and warm out there in the garden..already 70 degrees and set to be higher later today. (sorry Annie)
> I've been sitting out on the swing seat in my shorts and vest top just taking it easy..having tea and doing the cryptic crossword...just come in for a cool down...forecast to be around 80 degrees tomorrow.:sunglass:
> 
> 
> Merlin good to hear your journey is going smoothly and it's warming up for you on each leg of the trip, Say Hallo to Frankfurt for me..I lived and worked  there for a while back in the late 80's
> 
> Have a good day all




Occasionally it's tempting to move to southern England for the weather.....but then I come to my senses.


----------



## Josiah

Tomorrow marks the start of my super garage sale at which 95% of the contents of this house will magically disappear to be replaced by maybe a couple of thousand dollars. The woman I've hired to run the sale has done most of the work and done it well. My role during the actual sale will be to act as a roving security camera and Walmart greeter. I'm hoping that at the end of the sale some dealer will offer to buy and remove everything that's left for a single absurdly low price and I'm left with a cavernous totally empty two car garage. I feel not a twinge of regret about seeing these possession fly off to new homes. Most everything was my wife's or inherited from my wife's family.


----------



## Ameriscot

Josiah said:


> Tomorrow marks the start of my super garage sale at which 95% of the contents of this house will magically disappear to be replaced by maybe a couple of thousand dollars. The woman I've hired to run the sale has done most of the work and done it well. My role during the actual sale will be to act as a roving security camera and Walmart greeter. I'm hoping that at the end of the sale some dealer will offer to buy and remove everything that's left for a single absurdly low price and I'm left with a cavernous totally empty two car garage. I feel not a twinge of regret about seeing these possession fly off to new homes. Most everything was my wife's or inherited from my wife's family.



Hope your sale goes well, Josiah.  When my dad was put into 24 hour care and my mom had already died, there was a lot of stuff to dispose of.  Some had belonged to my grandmother - gorgeous antique tables, etc.  Broke my heart not to be able to take them but I was in the UK by then and it would have cost a fortune to ship them to the UK.


----------



## Cookie

It's the start of a lovely day here, sunny and just warm enough. No big plans for me today - will just take it as it comes.   
Good luck with your mega garage sale, Josiah, too bad I can't attend as I'd love to score some of that loot. 
Holly, I'm so glad your back on your feet and hope surgery was successful. You sound pretty good.
AS, also good luck with your chores.  Bad weather is perfect for it -- but hope things improve soon.
And happy trails to Merlin, on your travel adventures.


----------



## Lon

Leaving shortly for a two hundred mile drive to spend the day and visit old high school friend from the early 50's. He is a retired Homicide Detective and his wife is a Retired Parole Officer. 15 years ago they came to visit my then wife and I in New Zealand for two weeks. It should be a fun visit and I will drive back home tonight.


----------



## Glinda

It's a bit overcast in San Diego this morning.  20% chance of rain this weekend - we can only hope!  Merlin, sounds like you're having another great travel adventure!  Josiah, I would love to be there for your sale.  It sounds like fun but I definitely do not need more stuff.  I hope you make lots of $$$.  Welcome back, Holly.  It's nice that the weather is turning out the way you like it - perhaps a preview of sunny Spain?  Anyway, I hope all the discomfort will soon be nothing but a memory.  Other than my usual long walk today, I'm just going to putter around the house.  I hope everyone has a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## Cookie

Glinda, I hope you get some rain relief soon. Meanwhile, here's a sample of what is to come.


----------



## Shalimar

Getting chores done today in order to spend a wild weekend with Caramel Newman, YES!! Will report back if I survive. Lol.


----------



## Kath

Josiah said:


> Tomorrow marks the start of my super garage sale at which 95% of the contents of this house will magically disappear to be replaced by maybe a couple of thousand dollars. The woman I've hired to run the sale has done most of the work and done it well. My role during the actual sale will be to act as a roving security camera and Walmart greeter. I'm hoping that at the end of the sale some dealer will offer to buy and remove everything that's left for a single absurdly low price and I'm left with a cavernous totally empty two car garage. I feel not a twinge of regret about seeing these possession fly off to new homes. Most everything was my wife's or inherited from my wife's family.


I hope you have great results from your sale, Josiah.  Before moving here, we sold most of our stuff (actually more my stuff because hubby is notorious pack rat).  Since we were moving into a smaller space, it just made sense.  It was kind of exhausting because we had nobody helping but we got it done.  I still have mountains of my hubby's woodworking tools and machinery which he would not sell - I don't even know the names of some of the tools!  Hubby has advanced Parkinson's, COPD, and congestive heart failure and is now in a VA Hospice facility.  

I'll bet you'll make out well from the sale and then you'll be one of the few people in the world with a completely empty garage!


----------



## Shalimar

So sorry to hear about your husband's condition, Kath. :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot

Very sorry about your husband, Kath.


----------



## AprilT

Kath, so sorry that your hubby is having to deal with such health issues, good that he has you by his side, though it must be trying for both of you at times.  

Hey there Holly, good to see you up and about and enjoying/ed your tea.   

Merlin, glad you arrived safe and sound.  The weather here has been these past two days compared to last week which was in the 90's most every day and plus we've had so much rain except yesterday and today.  But happy for the rain, the foliage and other life needs it, so, let it rain, just not this weekend, I would like to head for the beach.   

I'm back home for the rest of the day, will likely read a good book and fiddle on the pc for a good portion of that time.


----------



## applecruncher

My kitty's birthday is today - she's 6.  Gave her some extra treats, but no party.  One year I got some balloons, blew them up (thought she would enjoy popping them) but......she just looked at me then ran when I popped them myself.

Tomorrow is niece's birthday.  That will be special.


----------



## Kath

April and AS:  Thanks for your kind thoughts.

Tomorrow will be my first yoga class and I really need something like that.  I got a yoga DVD and I wasn't crazy about it so when they started a class at our clubhouse, I signed up.  I hope it helps me to be more calm and less tense.


----------



## Shalimar

Again, Kath, I am truly sorry for your husband's condition, so horrible for you both. Hugs.


----------



## ndynt

So good to hear you are home and recuperating, Holly.  Good that you will be on Holiday...so you can rest and heal.
Merlin, your travel agenda sounds wonderful.  Enjoy ! ! !
Oh,  Kath....so very sorry you and your husband are having such a difficult  time.  So good that you are able to start Yoga.  You have to take care  of the caretaker, you know.  Sending you a virtual hug and some strength  and endurance. 
Annie, went to a Art/Craft store today...  Thought  of you, when I saw all the wonderful coloring books.  Such a lovely  variety. 
Ahhh Shalimar, are you going to wear your pink boots, magenta pants and black velvet top?  I keep visualizing you in them and giggle.  Has completely displaced your mermaid images. :bigwink:


----------



## Glinda

Kath, I'm so sorry to hear about your husband's condition.  I'm sure this must be stressful for you.  I practice yoga three times a week and I love it.  If I may offer some unsolicited advice - as you get to know your instructor, let him/her know that you're a caretaker and you're under stress.  Hopefully, they'll structure the class somewhat to your needs and/or give you some individualized attention.  I hope it provides exactly what you need.  Namaste . . . :tranquillity:


----------



## Shalimar

Yes, Nona, I am. I hope Caramel Newman appreciates the outfit. Otherwise, man overboard! Giggle. Perhaps I should bring my pink flowered hard hat in case he wants to fix something on the boat? Kinda matches  the flowered innards of my boots. Oh, she is stylin! Lol.


----------



## merlin

Hi everyone I arrived in St. Petersburg safely last night, after a very good couple of flights and a few German beers en route.  We had the smoothest landing I have experienced, didn't feel the wheels touch the runway, half an hour early as well. 

The weather here is sunny and 21c (70f) and its the time of the white nights, when the sun hardly sets, so its light throughout the night
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Nights_Festival 
Lisa is at the university overseeing some exams, and I am having a mid morning vodka, (its customary here )  :cheers: while catching up with the forum.

We are going to Lisa's dacha (country house) for the weekend, its about 60 miles west of here and an hour and a half on the train. There is an acre of garden surrounding the house and its the lilac season, so it will be pretty.

I will start a thread and post some photo's I take during my month here.

Have a good day/night


----------



## merlin

Kath said:


> Hubby has advanced Parkinson's, COPD, and congestive heart failure and is now in a VA Hospice facility



So sorry to hear about your husbands situation Kath, take care of yourself!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath, I hope you find a good yoga teacher and that it helps you deal with the stress.  Hugs.

Merlin, sounds like you're going to have a lovely time.  Vodka mid morning, eh? 

Nona, I don't know if colouring books have been on display and I never noticed until I started doing it, but I now see them at the check out in the supermarket and mentions of it on FB and in newspapers, etc. 

Holly, heading to Spain soon?


----------



## Ameriscot

Went to the gym this morning - really intense workout.  It's another rainy, dreich day.  Started a new book that looks intriguing.  Might put my feet up instead of shampooing carpets.  The house was cleaned yesterday. 

My eldest son is 44 today!  OMG.  I feel like _I'm_ still 44!  I guess when you give birth at the age of 19.....


----------



## hollydolly

Kath , I remember you telling us about your husband being so ill and being in the hospice , and how stressful it is for you, I do hope you get some stress relief at the Yoga Classes.. ((hugs))):love_heart:

Merlin, after all that travelling, it's a good thing you're going to be staying for a looong time, if it were me I'd need a week to get over so much travelling all at once, have a brill time.

April, thanks honey for your good wishes, hope the rain stays off this weekend so you can have a whale of a time at the beach.. 

Nona, hope you're well honey ...nice to see you back and posting regularly again.. 

Happy Birthday to your son Annie, I bet you're feeling old now ain'cha? 

Happy 6th Birthday to your kitty AC..and for your Niece tomorrow 

I'm leaving shortly to go to the hairdresser and try and make myself more presentable, don't wanna scare the pooches when I get there tomorrow.. 

O/H has the miseries, he's been working long hours all week and he just has lost the energy to get excited about the trip, he'd rather just stay at home ...so I've done all the packing to give him very little to do...let's hope he cheers up by the time we get there. Believe me that isn't guaranteed.. 

Have a good day folks...it's been raining here this morning but the sun is out and it's getting hot again..must go and get ready or I'll be late for my cut and blow dry..


----------



## merlin

Ameriscot said:


> Went to the gym this morning - *really intense workout.*  It's another rainy, dreich day.  Started a new book that looks intriguing.  Might put my feet up instead of shampooing carpets.  The house was cleaned yesterday.
> 
> My eldest son is 44 today!  OMG.  I feel like _I'm_ still 44!  I guess when you give birth at the age of 19.....



Sounds exhausting, I would put my feet up Annie have a G&T and read your book, you have a son of 44, I thought you were 44


----------



## Josiah

Hi Kath, Yoga sounds like a wonderful activity to balance out the stress you're under. I hope the VA facility is providing the quality of service that you're expecting for your husband. In general I've been entirely satisfied with the care I've received from the VA. One of the major motives underlying my plans to relocate is to be a whole lot closer to my VA Medical Center. Also closer to a upscale senior center that offers yoga classes.


----------



## Ameriscot

merlin said:


> Sounds exhausting, I would put my feet up Annie have a G&T and read your book, you have a son of 44, I thought you were 44



It's exhausting but energizing at the same time.  The benefits are worth it - lots of stamina.  I'd love to have a G & T and read my book and almost bought a bottle when I stopped by the market.  But it's those evil calories that made me resist. 

Yes, I feel like 44 myself!


----------



## jujube

Off to Marshall this afternoon for the Mermaids in Marshall! festival and parade.  Mermaids in the mountains.....what will they think up next?  Got any Mountain Mermaid relatives, Shali?


----------



## Shalimar

Hi Jujube. Here on the coast, the mountains dive into the sea, so, of course, I have mountain mermaid relatives. They have constructed huge invisible water slides for our pleasure. Lol. Mermaids just wanna have fun!


----------



## AZ Jim

Went to the eye clinic this AM.  I am having a little laser surgery next month.  Sounds simple.


----------



## Raven

Jim, If you don't mind me asking, what will the laser treatment correct?
I am waiting for an appointment to have a blocked tear duct checked.
It is something I may have to just put up with but it's very annoying and my eye
tears up a lot when it's windy or cold.
Another joy of being a senior.


----------



## AZ Jim

Raven said:


> Jim, If you don't mind me asking, what will the laser treatment correct?
> I am waiting for an appointment to have a blocked tear duct checked.
> It is something I may have to just put up with but it's very annoying and my eye
> tears up a lot when it's windy or cold.
> Another joy of being a senior.



I don't mind your asking.  I had cataract surgery in 2010 on my right eye.  In about 20% of all who have such surgery a thin film forms on the plastic lens.  I am one so affected.  This 2 minute procedure takes care of it.  As it is now my right eye always appears to be seeing through a light haze.  Good luck on your surgery.


----------



## Ameriscot

Raven said:


> Jim, If you don't mind me asking, what will the laser treatment correct?
> I am waiting for an appointment to have a blocked tear duct checked.
> It is something I may have to just put up with but it's very annoying and my eye
> tears up a lot when it's windy or cold.
> Another joy of being a senior.



I have Dry eye syndrome as does my sister.  She had to have a tear duct unblocked.


----------



## AZ Jim

Well, I can't stand watching a lady cry tears....so??


----------



## hollydolly

Is that you in a hot tub Jim..I can barely see the picture it's sooo tiny..


----------



## LynnD

hollydolly said:


> Is that you in a hot tub Jim..I can barely see the picture it's sooo tiny..



I stretched it out on my iPad, Holly and I don't think he's wearing a bathing suit.  Teehee.


----------



## Cookie

Tropical type thunder storm in progress right now --- heavy rain pelting down with wind blowing the trees, very exciting, - the whole area getting a good soak.
I'm staying in watching Mrs. Fisher - Australian lady detective show - and eating cake.  Very cozy.  Oooo  there was just a big crack of thunder.  Yow!
Hope everyone's off to a good start to the weekend.  Have fun all.
Holly, happy holiday to you -- enjoy the Spain! Ole!
Jim, don't you know that ladies' tears are very sweet?


----------



## hollydolly

LynnD said:


> I stretched it out on my iPad, Holly and I don't think he's wearing a bathing suit.  Teehee.




:magnify::grin: LOL...

Thanks Cookie..off in the morning, can't wait to get there wish I was going for longer but time won't allow...I'll pop in if I can while I'm away I'm taking the lappy to download the photos anyway..


----------



## LynnD

Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## AZ Jim

hollydolly said:


> Is that you in a hot tub Jim..I can barely see the picture it's sooo tiny..



That's me in Lake Chelan, Washington.


----------



## AZ Jim

See you in Spain Holly....Till then....Cheers


----------



## Josiah

The garage sale went very well today. Sold about 3/4 of the stuff. Hopefully we'll sell half of what's left tomorrow and then donate the rest to Good Will. All the clothing was my wife's. It was stylish and in good condition, unfortunately very few woman in Hillsboro, OH are petit and so we didn't sell much in the way of clothing.


----------



## Kadee

AZ Jim said:


> I don't mind your asking.  I had cataract surgery in 2010 on my right eye.  In about 20% of all who have such surgery a thin film forms on the plastic lens.  I am one so affected.  This 2 minute procedure takes care of it.  As it is now my right eye always appears to be seeing through a light haze.  Good luck on your surgery.


Jim I have just had the same treatment, it was pain less treatment, was like looking at fireworks exploding in the sky.3/4 of my left eye had thickening/ plaque...  Specialist said most people who have had cataract surgery need some lazer after 5 years. ( thank goodness for cataract surgery many of us would be fairly blind without it ) 

For about a week I had a black floaty, pretty good now..I went into the local optician to get a screw replaced in glasses and they said it's normal just a little Flluid in  the eye. ..


----------



## LynnD

Josiah said:


> The garage sale went very well today. Sold about 3/4 of the stuff. Hopefully we'll sell half of what's left tomorrow and then donate the rest to Good Will. All the clothing was my wife's. It was stylish and in good condition, unfortunately very few woman in Hillsboro, OH are petit and so we didn't sell much in the way of clothing.



That is what I need to do ...downsize.  I don't have antiques so I dread a garage sale.   I just feel like renting a dumpster and just tossing everything but...I can't.


----------



## Kadee

We are going to Adelaide latter today to go dancing. From time to time  the group we dance with have a themed night to dress up in the style or colour of the theme. ( Dancing no different) tonight theme is British, due to it being the queens birthday long weekend in SA. I'm wearing a white skirt, red top and a royal blue lightweight scarf..


----------



## merlin

Josiah said:


> The garage sale went very well today. Sold about 3/4 of the stuff. Hopefully we'll sell half of what's left tomorrow and then donate the rest to Good Will. All the clothing was my wife's. It was stylish and in good condition, unfortunately very few woman in Hillsboro, OH are petit and so we didn't sell much in the way of clothing.



Great news Josiah, I hope you manage to have another good day.


----------



## merlin

Kadee46 said:


> We are going to Adelaide latter today to go dancing. From time to time  the group we dance with have a themed night to dress up in the style or colour of the theme. ( Dancing no different) tonight theme is British, due to it being the queens birthday long weekend in SA. I'm wearing a white skirt, red top and a royal blue lightweight scarf..



Hope your dance went well Kadee, I didn't realise it was the Queens birthday, as away from home. Have a job remembering my own these days


----------



## merlin

Holly have a great holiday, look forward to some photos. I am off to catch a train to the country now.

Have l great day everybody whatever you are up to!!! nthego:


----------



## hollydolly

Good Morning all...Just getting gathering my thoughts and then we're off to the airport.. Glorious sunny morning and already quite warm at 6.30am..

Merlin it's not the Queens' *real* birthday that is in April...this is just her ''official'' birthday .. hope you're on the train and enjoying the ride to the country, and the weather has stayed nice for you.. 

Kaydee any chance of getting to see a photo of you in one of your dancing outfits?..they all sound so pretty 

Josiah, how irritating about the clothing not selling..and if most of the women in OH are not Petite like your wife, she must have had a hard time finding clothes to fit in the first place. I had the same problem in Germany, I am petite, a size 8-10, and it was almost impossible for me to buy clothing there which was generally made for women with much bigger frames.. 

Jim...you should really show the bigger picture ya know.. ...see you in Spain later ...and don't forget to bring Shali, Glinda, April  and Cookie too...I'll be looking out for you all.. 

I'm soooo 'xcited.... :sunglass:Mediterranean beach here I come... 


Have a great day folks...


----------



## Ameriscot

Don't forget me Holly!!  

Have a good trip!


----------



## Ameriscot

Rainy, windy, blech here today!  layful:  

I will try to finish deep cleaning the guest room and shampooing the other half of the carpet.  Then back to the murder mystery I'm reading. 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## Kadee

hollydolly said:


> Good Morning all...Just getting gathering my thoughts and then we're off to the airport.. Glorious sunny morning and already quite warm at 6.30am..
> 
> Merlin it's not the Queens' *real* birthday that is in April...this is just her ''official'' birthday .. hope you're on the train and enjoying the ride to the country, and the weather has stayed nice for you..
> 
> Kaydee any chance of getting to see a photo of you in one of your dancing outfits?..they all sound so pretty
> 
> Josiah, how irritating about the clothing not selling..and if most of the women in OH are not Petite like your wife, she must have had a hard time finding clothes to fit in the first place. I had the same problem in Germany, I am petite, a size 8-10, and it was almost impossible for me to buy clothing there which was generally made for women with much bigger frames..
> 
> Jim...you should really show the bigger picture ya know.. ...see you in Spain later ...and don't forget to bring Shali, Glinda, April  and Cookie too...I'll be looking out for you all..
> 
> I'm soooo 'xcited.... :sunglass:Mediterranean beach here I come...
> 
> 
> Have a great day folks...


Have a great holiday Holly , don't get sunburned ..


----------



## Kadee

merlin said:


> Hope your dance went well Kadee, I didn't realise it was the Queens birthday, as away from home. Have a job remembering my own these days


Thanks Merlin I'm at dance hall now waiting for it to open..... Trouble with us being all over the world our time differences make it a a bit confusing at times....
As Holy said QB is actually April, for some reason we have a long weekend in June , never been interested enough to find out why??


----------



## merlin

Kadee46 said:


> Thanks Merlin I'm at dance hall now waiting for it to open..... Trouble with us being all over the world our time differences make it a a bit confusing at times....
> As Holy said QB is actually April, for some reason we have a long weekend in June , never been interested enough to find out why??



The Queen has two birthdays one real one official, I have enough problems with one birthday  I thought you would read my post after the dance, I have moved a couple of hours further into the future, so even more confused.  ....anyway hope you enjoy/enjoyed yourself...


----------



## merlin

hollydolly said:


> Good Morning all...Just getting gathering my thoughts and then we're off to the airport.. Glorious sunny morning and already quite warm at 6.30am..
> 
> Merlin it's not the Queens' *real* birthday that is in April...this is just her ''official'' birthday .. hope you're on the train and enjoying the ride to the country, and the weather has stayed nice for you..
> 
> I'm soooo 'xcited.... :sunglass:Mediterranean beach here I come...
> 
> 
> Have a great day folks...



Thank you Holly, the train journey went well, the weather is still glorious, I am confused with realit, so the Queen having multiple birthdays is OK, I have noticed she is ageing well considering she has two birthdays a year 

I expect you are already on a Mediterranean beach by now, enjoy!!


----------



## Shalimar

I wanna come too guys! Merlin and Holly, have a wonderful day. Kadee have a lovely time dancing. Sounds like you are feeling much better. Good luck, Josiah, selling the rest of your stuff. Wish I lived closer, I am petite, would have loved to see your wife's beautiful clothes. Annie, too much scrubbing is bad for the soul. Indulge yourself a little.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> I wanna come too guys! Merlin and Holly, have a wonderful day. Kadee have a lovely time dancing. Sounds like you are feeling much better. Good luck, Josiah, selling the rest of your stuff. Wish I lived closer, I am petite, would have loved to see your wife's beautiful clothes. Annie, too much scrubbing is bad for the soul. Indulge yourself a little.



I'm not in danger of too much scrubbing, but too little ain't so good either.    I am _excellent_ at indulging myself!


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, I love self-indulgence, soooo decadent. Too much moderation is dull.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Annie, I love self-indulgence, soooo decadent. Too much moderation is dull.



True.  However, I indulged sooooo much in Thailand this past winter that I gained 14 pounds in 9 weeks!  Must have been the mai tais or margaritas with lunch, or the ice cream coffee drinks, or the chips/fries, or the huge bowl of muesli most mornings, the G & Ts, the beer......  (I did go the gym 3 mornings a week.)


----------



## oldman

Finally, we are flying home this afternoon. I have takeoff time set for 12:30 p.m. Been to Milwaukee and now in Dallas all week. It will be good to get home. Looks like some bumps along the way and maybe a few storms that we will need to divert around. It also looks like somewhere around 3 hours and fifteen minutes from takeoff to touchdown, but I will know more when I get to the airport and calculate the numbers into the FMS (Flight Management System). I do a pre-flight plan in my hotel room before heading to the airport and filing the final flight plan to save time. The Legacy 500 is a sweet jet and gives a very good ride.


----------



## Ameriscot

Oldman, have a safe flight!  Hope things don't get too bumpy.


----------



## Ken N Tx

oldman said:


> Finally, we are flying home this afternoon. I have takeoff time set for 12:30 p.m. Been to Milwaukee and now in* Dallas all week*. It will be good to get home. Looks like some bumps along the way and maybe a few storms that we will need to divert around. It also looks like somewhere around 3 hours and fifteen minutes from takeoff to touchdown, but I will know more when I get to the airport and calculate the numbers into the FMS (Flight Management System). I do a pre-flight plan in my hotel room before heading to the airport and filing the final flight plan to save time. The Legacy 500 is a sweet jet and gives a very good ride.
> 
> View attachment 18432



Did ya miss the storms ???


----------



## oldman

Ameriscot said:


> Oldman, have a safe flight!  Hope things don't get too bumpy.



Just checking the aviation weather now and it appears that most of the bumps will be in the Tennessee Valley area. We should stay out of the storms, if we can get out on time and that depends on how late the "boys" were partying last night. I scheduled my takeoff time for 12:30 p.m. Hopefully, they will be on time. I guess they sold a lot of bikes (2016 Harleys) here in Dallas, so they celebrated pretty late. The front desk clerk told me that they came in after 3:00 a.m. I told him to give them a wake-up call at 11:00 a.m. They asked me to join them for drinks last evening and I told them that I never drink the night before a flight. They called me a party pooper and I told them "Yeah, but I am a live party pooper." My co-pilot is a young recruit just out of the Navy and I told him that he will be flying the plane today. He is really excited and I like seeing guys that act like he is right now. It reminds me of how I was when I started flying and still am today.


----------



## Ken N Tx

oldman said:


> Just checking the aviation weather now and it appears that most of the bumps will be in the Tennessee Valley area. We should stay out of the storms, if we can get out on time and that depends on how late the "boys" were partying last night. I scheduled my takeoff time for 12:30 p.m. Hopefully, they will be on time. I guess they sold a lot of bikes (2016 Harleys) here in Dallas, so they celebrated pretty late. The front desk clerk told me that they came in after 3:00 a.m. I told him to give them a wake-up call at 11:00 a.m. They asked me to join them for drinks last evening and I told them that I never drink the night before a flight. They called me a party pooper and I told them "Yeah, but I am a live party pooper." My co-pilot is a young recruit just out of the Navy and I told him that he will be flying the plane today. He is really excited and I like seeing guys that act like he is right now. It reminds me of how I was when I started flying and still am today.



What did you think of the flooding in Dallas ???


----------



## Ameriscot

oldman said:


> Just checking the aviation weather now and it appears that most of the bumps will be in the Tennessee Valley area. We should stay out of the storms, if we can get out on time and that depends on how late the "boys" were partying last night. I scheduled my takeoff time for 12:30 p.m. Hopefully, they will be on time. I guess they sold a lot of bikes (2016 Harleys) here in Dallas, so they celebrated pretty late. The front desk clerk told me that they came in after 3:00 a.m. I told him to give them a wake-up call at 11:00 a.m. They asked me to join them for drinks last evening and I told them that I never drink the night before a flight. They called me a party pooper and I told them "Yeah, but I am a live party pooper." My co-pilot is a young recruit just out of the Navy and I told him that he will be flying the plane today. He is really excited and I like seeing guys that act like he is right now. It reminds me of how I was when I started flying and still am today.




I prefer the pilot on my plane not to drink the night before!  Can't imagine encouraging the pilot to drink.


----------



## oldman

Ken N Tx said:


> What did you think of the flooding in Dallas ???



We are staying in Irving. It is really nice here and the people are very kind. I didn't get out and around much, but the news is inundated with all kinds of film and pictures. There is a river in Dallas called Trinity, I believe, that seems to be a focal point for flooding in the Dallas area and a lot of concern for that area is always being spoken about.


----------



## oldman

I'll tell you what, AS, the boys down here can put away some beer and liquor. They also like their big cigars, which about choke the life out of me.


----------



## oldman

Ken, we did for the most part. We got here on Wednesday from Milwaukee. DFW was backed-up for landings, so we had to circle twice. Private jets do not have priority landing, if they have plenty of fuel on-board, which we did.


----------



## Ken N Tx

oldman said:


> We are staying in Irving. It is really nice here and the people are very kind. I didn't get out and around much, but the news is inundated with all kinds of film and pictures. There is a river in Dallas called Trinity, I believe, that seems to be a focal point for flooding in the Dallas area and a lot of concern for that area is always being spoken about.



Trinity Dallas


----------



## Ameriscot

oldman said:


> I'll tell you what, AS, the boys down here can put away some beer and liquor. They also like their big cigars, which about choke the life out of me.



I believe it!  I've only been to Texas once and what I remember best is the huge, delicious steaks!  I wasn't a beer drinker then, but am now.  And I hate cigars!


----------



## AprilT

oldman said:


> Finally, we are flying home this afternoon. I have takeoff time set for 12:30 p.m. Been to Milwaukee and now in Dallas all week. It will be good to get home. Looks like some bumps along the way and maybe a few storms that we will need to divert around. It also looks like somewhere around 3 hours and fifteen minutes from takeoff to touchdown, but I will know more when I get to the airport and calculate the numbers into the FMS (Flight Management System). I do a pre-flight plan in my hotel room before heading to the airport and filing the final flight plan to save time. The Legacy 500 is a sweet jet and gives a very good ride.
> 
> View attachment 18432



What a beauty, sometimes I wish I knew how to fly, must be such a great feeling manning that thing.  I've often fantasized about flying an aircraft, not so much a fan of someone else flying me in a small craft, but the thought of me at the helm at times seems exhilarating, well till I remember who I am..    But still such a wonderful skill to possess.

Well I'm headed off to spend some time snuggled up with Netflix, I've been seeing the Roku symbol going bouncy, bouncy, across the screen for the better of an hour, since I plugged it in and still haven't made my way over to the sofa to watch any movies or other shows.  So time to go.  Oh would you look at that, it's flashing the entire selection screen at me now, must be trying to tell me something.  I think there a poltergeist in here messing with my remote.

One more new post check and I'm out of here.  Have fun everyone.  Happy and flying and landings Oldman.  Everyone enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> What a beauty, sometimes I wish I knew how to fly, must be such a great feeling manning that thing.  I've often fantasized about flying an aircraft, not so much a fan of someone else flying me in a small craft, but the thought of me at the helm at times seems exhilarating, well till I remember who I am..    But still such a wonderful skill to possess.
> 
> Well I'm headed off to spend some time snuggled up with Netflix, I've been seeing the Roku symbol going bouncy, bouncy, across the screen for the better of an hour, since I plugged it in and still haven't made my way over to the sofa to watch any movies or other shows.  So time to go.  Oh would you look at that, it's flashing the entire selection screen at me now, must be trying to tell me something.  I think there a poltergeist in here messing with my remote.
> 
> One more new post check and I'm out of here.  Have fun everyone.  Happy and flying and landings Oldman.  Everyone enjoy the rest of your day.



I've got something on tv in the background but am thinking of seeing what new movies are on Netflix.  On my own as hubby gets back tomorrow.


----------



## Josiah

There was a fire at a major power substation serving my town in Ohio and I expect to be without power until sometime on Monday


----------



## LynnD

Hope you live where you don't need A/C yet....that would be the worst for me.


----------



## Shalimar

Hope it won't be too inconvenient Josiah.


----------



## Cookie

Josiah, being without electricity is a major drag, especially without morning hot coffee!  We had a huge power outage along eastern seaboard in 2004 or so, remember -- no power for 3 days here in hot summer - it was sandwich time for a while and catching up on reading and sleep.  Survive.


----------



## Cookie

I just got a new super duper desk chair delivered today - happy me!  My back is thanking me right now.  So many levers to adjust to make it a perfect fit.


----------



## Shalimar

Cookie, lucky you, enjoy!


----------



## Cookie

Thanks Shali, I really am one lucky lady of shady lane!  LOL


----------



## LynnD

That is why I like to use my iPad....I can sit wherever I want...or even lay.


----------



## Cookie

iPad's are great, Lynn and next on my wish list.  Right now, I'm on a desk computer with large flat screen and prefer to use a regular keyboard and mouse - squeak!


----------



## LynnD

I agree about the keyboard and I have a keyboard that I can attach to my iPad but haven't opened it yet...got it for Christmas.


----------



## ndynt

Russia, Spain...flying all over the States, new desk chair, a new mystery and netflix....sounds like most are having a wonderful weekend. 
 Except for Josiah. How did the rest of your sale go?  Is the whole town blacked out?   That is horrible.  
I was just told that a major hospital in Jacksonville, Fl is running on emergency generators.  Most everything is down.  No A/C, elevators, medical record system ect.  I hope the generators can keep the electronic equipment going in the intensive care units and premature babies units going, until power is resumed.  Really scary.


----------



## merlin

Cookie said:


> I just got a new super duper desk chair delivered today - happy me!  My back is thanking me right now.  So many levers to adjust to make it a perfect fit.


Sounds good Cookie, maybe one of the levers will make you fly to distant lands, watch out for the ejection one though 
Seriously though a good desk chair is essential for looking after your back, I replaced mine a while back as the old one had all but collapsed.



LynnD said:


> That is why I like to use my iPad....I can sit wherever I want...or even lay.



I spend a lot of time in bed and use a chromebook because of its keyboard, I can get really comfortable with it. When in Russia Lisa brings me cups of coffee in bed so I am in paradise. I do have a kettle and coffee at home on a bedside table, but have to get out of bed to make it :bigwink:



ndynt said:


> Russia, Spain...flying all over the States, new desk chair, a new mystery and netflix....sounds like most are having a wonderful weekend.
> Except for Josiah. How did the rest of your sale go?



I hope you are too Nona ??.............and yes how did the rest of your sale go Josiah?

I have woke to a beautiful sunny morning here and will get up and start the day shortly

Have a great day everybody whenever your next one comes along nthego:


----------



## Shalimar

You, too, Merlin. It isn't yet 10pm here on the coast, so mermaid is still up, enjoying a chicken salad with strawberries and cheese. Mmmmm. Have a lovely morning. I am on Caramel Newman's boat. He and a friend are out scuba diving in the dark. Lol. Me sn my pink DM are drinking sex on the beach cocktails, listening to Edith Piaf have no regrets. Salut!


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> You, too, Merlin. It isn't yet 10pm here on the coast, so mermaid is still up, enjoying a chicken salad with strawberries and cheese. Mmmmm. Have a lovely morning. I am on Caramel Newman's boat. He and a friend are out scuba diving in the dark. Lol. Me sn my pink DM are drinking sex on the beach cocktails, listening to Edith Piaf have no regrets. Salut!



Sounds idyllic Shali I often wondered what mermaids ate, now I know  enjoy your cocktails (there is a joke there but I will demur)  and your paradise :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot

Well, I am having breakfast in bed and catching up on my tablet. When I have longer replies I wait until I get on PC. Cookie I've got a good adjustable desk chair that is very comfy.


----------



## Ameriscot

I see no one is sitting in their rocking chairs!  

The sun is trying to come out finally but it's teasing.  Husband is riding his bike 40 miles across and island then catching the ferry and driving home.  Should be here before dinner.  I've enjoyed the quiet and got a lot done, but ready for my sweetheart to return. 

I ordered a plantar fasciitis splint to wear at night and it arrived yesterday.  Wore it last night and it wasn't uncomfortable, just bulky and heavy. Can't walk on it so have to take it off in the middle of the night to pee.  Result:  my heel had no pain this morning.  The splint keeps the fasciia stretched out instead of tightening up.  Looks like this:


----------



## Shalimar

Very cool, Annie,what awesome toned leg you have. Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot

LOL!  Actually I do have toned legs!


----------



## Shalimar

Good to know Annie! I still have pectoral muscles from being a swimmer when I was young. Used to flex them in order to get free drinks in the bar for my friends and I. Gave up doing that last week. HaHaHaHa.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Good to know Annie! I still have pectoral muscles from being a swimmer when I was young. Used to flex them in order to get free drinks in the bar for my friends and I. Gave up doing that last week. HaHaHaHa.



LOL!  I do a resistance machine for my pecs.  Don't know why.  I just don't like to ignore any muscles.


----------



## oldman

AS: I had the surgery called, "Plantar Fascia Release" about 10 years ago. Up until then, I had pain stepping out of bed every morning and my heel always felt like it had stones in it. Each step was painful. I finally opted for the surgery after trying numerous splints and other devices. After the surgery, it took me about two months to be able to get back to running my 2-miles every morning, but after only a few weeks, I was walking pain free.  

I did miss a month of work because it was painful to use the rudder pedals in the jet. I had to be cleared by the FAA doctor before returning to flying and they are more particular than any doctor that I have ever been to.


----------



## Ameriscot

oldman said:


> AS: I had the surgery called, "Plantar Fascia Release" about 10 years ago. Up until then, I had pain stepping out of bed every morning and my heel always felt like it had stones in it. Each step was painful. I finally opted for the surgery after trying numerous splints and other devices. After the surgery, it took me about two months to be able to get back to running my 2-miles every morning, but after only a few weeks, I was walking pain free.
> 
> I did miss a month of work because it was painful to use the rudder pedals in the jet. I had to be cleared by the FAA doctor before returning to flying and they are more particular than any doctor that I have ever been to.



Thankfully mine has not been bad enough for surgery.  I first had it in 2010 in both feet.  Got better.  Then had it again for a few months in both feet a couple of years later.  Now it's only one foot and I abused it badly in Thailand on hard floors.  Much better now!  I'm doing everything right - proper support always, some great PF slippers, and now the splint.  I don't get a lot of pain at all unless I go for a very long walk.  I need to have NO pain when I go the US in August as there will be a lot of walking. 

OM, I wonder if you have any ideas on prevention.  We'll be in Thailand again all winter and we are expected to remove our shoes when we go into offices, small shops, temples.  Floors are very hard.  I was thinking about a support sock that I could wear when I have to take off my shoes.


----------



## oldman

One of the exercises that I was taught was to stretch out the plantar fascia ligament by taking a towel and roll it lengthwise and then put it across the ball of you foot and pull back as if to bend half of the foot towards you while sitting in a chair. Luckily, I found this video to show what I am talking about. I use this all the time and it works well.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, OM.  April posted some good vids of PF exercises when we did a PF thread a few months ago. I've been doing them and it's helped.  This morning I didn't feel any need to do the exercises before getting up - because of the splint.  No pain at all. I think I'll bring the splint with me when we travel.

Haven't done the towel one.  Looks very easy and helpful.


----------



## Josiah

Had to drive into Cincinnati last night and stay at a motel in order to get some online business done and charge up my gadgets. Heading home to clean out my frig and freezer.


----------



## LynnD

merlin said:


> Sounds idyllic Shali I often wondered what mermaids ate, now I know  enjoy your cocktails (there is a joke there but I will demur)  and your paradise :love_heart:



I knew it wouldn't be tuna salad!   I won't comment on the rest either! I just read Josiah's word of the day and it sounds like this angel, lol.


----------



## Ameriscot

Josiah said:


> Had to drive into Cincinnati last night and stay at a motel in order to get some online business done and charge up my gadgets. Heading home to clean out my frig and freezer.



You could have said hello to my favourite aunt and uncle who live there!


----------



## Raven

We are going for a drive to a farm market a little later. Hope to get some apples 
and carrots at least.

It's sunny but windy so that helps to dry the yard after all the rain.

I have been busy and have not spent a lot of time here and am wondering if
SeaBreeze has posted recently?
I have not read all posts so I may have missed some.
Enjoy this June Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Ameriscot

I don't think SB is back from her camping trip yet.  Should be soon I think.


----------



## Raven

Thank you Ameriscot, I forgot that she was going to be away camping.
Hope they had nice warm weather.


----------



## ndynt

Josiah said:


> Had to drive into Cincinnati last night and stay at a motel in order to get some online business done and charge up my gadgets. Heading home to clean out my frig and freezer.


Glad to see your update, Josiah.  Hopefully, power will be restored tomorrow.  Have missed your posts and anxiously waiting to hear of your sale's outcome.


----------



## Josiah

ndynt said:


> Glad to see your update, Josiah.  Hopefully, power will be restored tomorrow.  Have missed your posts and anxiously waiting to hear of your sale's outcome.



Thank you for your concern Nona, the power came on late this afternoon, too late to save the food in the refrigerator, but my problems were minor compared with Walmart and Kroger. They had to throw out tons of frozen & refrigerated foods. I would have assumed they would have backup generators. Plenty of book orders but they're all processed now and ready to mail tomorrow.


----------



## Shalimar

Glad the inconvenience was manageable Josiah.


----------



## Kath

Josiah - I'm sorry to hear about the power loss and all the stuff that thawed in your fridge.  Not long ago, my fridge lost power (bad wire somewhere) and the repair guy came and fixed it pretty fast.  Still had to toss out some food but it could have been worse.  I hope you won't ever have to go through this anymore!

We had mild weather today so I did a lot of weeding to prepare the flower beds for mulching.  Got finished just in time as the sky suddenly clouded over so rain is on the way.  Also put down some weed preventer so maybe the weeds I pulled won't come back.  Now I'm rushing to finish the book that's the current selection of the community book club - this time it's "Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet."  Very interesting description of how the Chinese and Japanese fared in Seattle during World War II.


----------



## merlin

Back in St.Petersburg early this morning after a lovely weekend in the country. We were coming back last night, but a tree on the tracks closed the line.

Though Lisa and I are not religious in any way we have taken to drinking church wine lately, which is readily available here at $2 a bottle, its 14% proof and a lovely slightly spicy wine, similar to a good merlot. I am almost tempted to convert, if this a sample of their drinking supplies.


----------



## oldman

I never knew there was such a thing as a "good" Merlot.


----------



## Shalimar

Merlin, is food expensive and variety limited in Russia?


----------



## merlin

Speaking of alcohol, which I often do, this a lovely rich dark porter which seems to be new here, its 8% alc high for a beer, but full of dark malt flavours, one I am sure you would love Glinda :cheers1:


----------



## merlin

oldman said:


> I never knew there was such a thing as a "good" Merlot.



Chilean merlot is delicious in my opinion


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> Merlin, is food expensive and variety limited in Russia?



Alcohol is very cheap, the basics are also cheapish, but because of sanctions there are shortages of a lot of such foods as cheese and vegetables which primarily came from Europe. There is also a 12% inflation rate so everything is going up in price. 

A ciabatta from the local bakery is about 75cents ( Canadian) for example, tomatoes 2.5 CAD a kilo

I fill my suitcase with UK cheese when I come here as we are both cheese addicts.


----------



## Shalimar

Merlin, cheese!!!!


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> Merlin, cheese!!!!




Yes cheese Shali made from milk and rennet, have you not tried it? nthego:


----------



## QuickSilver

merlin said:


> Chilean merlot is delicious in my opinion



I agree with Oldman...  Not fond or Merlot...   I prefer a blend..  Love Apothic Red for everyday... BUT for special occasions... Try The Prisoner!   Whoa... good stuff.


----------



## Ralphy1

Lushes on top of hussies, or maybe it is the other way around...


----------



## Ameriscot

Mmm...I'm ready for wine or beer and some cheese!  Merlin, I've had some 8% craft beer before.  Hiccup....

Went to the gym this morning and since we finally got a sunny day took my new bike out for a spin with the hubby.  Tried out the really steep hills that are a few miles down the road - easy, mostly.  DH took some videos of me going up the hill and I'll try to post one.


----------



## Cookie

Dreary rainy and misty Monday, enough to make me want to go back to bed.  Think I'll just lay low and relax for a while, have another cup of coffee.


----------



## Josiah

Consulted with Maggie's doctor this morning about what I diagnose as osteoporotic fractures to her neck vertebrae. He's going to schedule an xray. I'm very concerned that this condition will start causing my wife a great deal of pain and I'm anxious that palliative drugs may be skimped on. My wife is so vulnerable because she has no way of communicating her situation.


----------



## Ameriscot

Josiah said:


> Consulted with Maggie's doctor this morning about what I diagnose as osteoporotic fractures to her neck vertebrae. He's going to schedule an xray. I'm very concerned that this condition will start causing my wife a great deal of pain and I'm anxious that palliative drugs may be skimped on. My wife is so vulnerable because she has no way of communicating her situation.



Hope you get a good result.


----------



## Kath

Josiah said:


> Consulted with Maggie's doctor this morning about what I diagnose as osteoporotic fractures to her neck vertebrae. He's going to schedule an xray. I'm very concerned that this condition will start causing my wife a great deal of pain and I'm anxious that palliative drugs may be skimped on. My wife is so vulnerable because she has no way of communicating her situation.


Josiah - Is your wife taking any of the anti-osteoporosis meds?  I just started taking one since I found out I shrank an inch over the last year.  I also take Vitamin D3 in a big dose each day.  I hope very much that your wife has experienced no fractures.

This a.m. I've been trying to put new ink cartridges in my printer - I always forget how I did it the last time which means I have to go to You Tube and watch someone do it on video.  I sure miss the days when my memory was sharp - I've found out lately that I forgot stuff usually when I'm under stress.  I'd like to sell my stress on E-Bay.


----------



## LynnD

Josiah said:


> Consulted with Maggie's doctor this morning about what I diagnose as osteoporotic fractures to her neck vertebrae. He's going to schedule an xray. I'm very concerned that this condition will start causing my wife a great deal of pain and I'm anxious that palliative drugs may be skimped on. My wife is so vulnerable because she has no way of communicating her situation.



the Hospice my husband was one of  the BEST. For pain management.   They delivered to the house whatever he needed. He was on morphine, hydocodone , methadone and may even have had a fentanyl patch sometimes.

they also gave him Provigil so he didn't sleep the day away....it was a good combination.

I feel for you Josiah...it's so difficult.


----------



## merlin

Ameriscot said:


> Mmm...I'm ready for wine or beer and some cheese!  Merlin, I've had some 8% craft beer before.  Hiccup....
> 
> Went to the gym this morning and since we finally got a sunny day took my new bike out for a spin with the hubby.  Tried out the really steep hills that are a few miles down the road - easy, mostly.  DH took some videos of me going up the hill and I'll try to post one.



I am imbibing a couple of Bloody Marys (sequentially) at the moment, and having some blue cheese with fresh ciabatta, and feeling mellow after a walk in the sun around the city's parks.

Looking forward to seeing the videos Annie!!


----------



## QuickSilver

So weird.... we are all sober while our friends on the other side of the pond are not....  Oh. well..  5 o'clock will get here too.


----------



## Shalimar

Merlin, where is your lateral thinking?? Cheese!! In Canadianyr, this means, give the mermaid allll your cheese and no one will get hurt! Just ask my fellow Canuck, Cookie to translate next time.


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, I really want to see you riding down the hill pished, Charlie Chaplin style!


----------



## Shalimar

QS, go wild, don't wait for cocktail hour, drink now! What is your favourite alcoholic beverage? Right now, I would love a mimosa.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Annie, I really want to see you riding down the hill pished, Charlie Chaplin style!



Oh no, not down these hills pished!!  I'd wreck my new bike!


----------



## LynnD

QuickSilver said:


> So weird.... we are all sober while our friends on the other side of the pond are not....  Oh. well..  5 o'clock will get here too.



Only 11:50 here....


----------



## Ameriscot

merlin said:


> I am imbibing a couple of Bloody Marys (sequentially) at the moment, and having some blue cheese with fresh ciabatta, and feeling mellow after a walk in the sun around the city's parks.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the videos Annie!!



Hubby took the video his phone so I have to figure out how to get it to use on here.  It's on FB.


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> Only 11:50 here....



Nearly 8pm here.  But I'm counting calories.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> So weird.... we are all sober while our friends on the other side of the pond are not....  Oh. well..  5 o'clock will get here too.



Are you sure you're all sober?!  Come to Scotland and go to any pub at lunchtime.  The beer is flowing. None of this 5 o'clock stuff.


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, this Scottish pub stuff sounds great. I wish we had the pub culture here. We have a wine bar, but that is not my scene. In this town, only the poseurs frequent it. Parvenus bring out the mischief in me!


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Annie, this Scottish pub stuff sounds great. I wish we had the pub culture here. We have a wine bar, but that is not my scene. In this town, only the poseurs frequent it. Parvenus bring out the mischief in me!



They are some very cool pubs all over the UK, not just Scotland.  There's one near us that has parts of the building from the 15th century, the rest is early 17th century.


----------



## Shalimar

Sounds awesome Annie. When I was in the UK when I was young, I did the pub crawl thing. Loved those beautiful British men. Met a tall Scot who resembled a Viking, he showed me around London, what fun. Duncan was his name.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Sounds awesome Annie. When I was in the UK when I was young, I did the pub crawl thing. Loved those beautiful British men. Met a tall Scot who resembled a Viking, he showed me around London, what fun. Duncan was his name.



Sounds hot!  :love_heart:


----------



## Lon

Gonna be a hot one today at 104 F, so other than getting a pedicure shortly I plan to just chill out and play on my new laptop until dinner time and then go for a swim before dinner. I'll watch Netflix tonight and a couple more episodes of The walking Dead. Despite it being a really weird show, I am hooked and will continue watching.


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, he was hot. He had long curly blonde hair, and blue-green eyes, swimmer's physique.


----------



## Shalimar

Lon, I am a deadhead also. That show is addictive. My son turned me on to it when it first came out. Enjoy your swim. Please share more of your delicious recipes.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sounds yummy Shali!


----------



## Josiah

Kath said:


> Josiah - Is your wife taking any of the anti-osteoporosis meds?  I just started taking one since I found out I shrank an inch over the last year.  I also take Vitamin D3 in a big dose each day.  I hope very much that your wife has experienced no fractures.



She took bisphosphonates for five years until I persuaded her to stop. They did nothing for her. I had her supplementing with magnesium, D3, and strontium.


----------



## LynnD

Ameriscot said:


> Nearly 8pm here.  But I'm counting calories.




Then alcohol is is a no no...maybe just a little....


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> Then alcohol is is a no no...maybe just a little....



I just indulge less often.


----------



## AprilT

Well, I don't see the point of getting sloshed if I don't have any bartenders around to flirt with.  I actually did that once, it was so out of my comfort zone but after two of the worst tasting drinks on the planet (long Island Iced Ts,) I was loads of flirtatious fun, he started it though, but, I brought it home, not him, the flirting.  And very head sick a few hours later after adding a couple of other drinks on top of that.  Never a, well maybe.  Kind of felt good to be that bad.  

Anyway, no fun to just sit here at home an get tipsy by myself.


----------



## LynnD

I agree April, I'm not going to drink by myself and don't.   It is a great inhibition lowerer though for me.  Maybe too much, so best I stay away.


----------



## AprilT

I actually could use a drink, I've had the runnaround trying to chase down a package which was supposedly delivered.

Now this would be quite a large box.  mostly paper goods, but a few other items included.

Checked tracking # listed as delivered, so I called store, they said it was listed as delivered on their end, said they would try to deliver again, I said I would check with delivery people

Called FedEx, 
them: Yes Ma'am it was delivered
me:Uh, no it wasn't that's why I'm calling
them: Ma'am let me check again.  Um ma'am, I see we handed it off to your local postal company you might want to check with them.

me  after disconnecting :what:

I then call USPS

them: Ma'am package was delivered, do you have a lock box in the complex, you might want to check for a key in you box

me: Miss, the package that was to be delivered wouldn't have fit in a drop box.

Them:  well you might want to check anyway, but, let me check with the worker
Them:  Um ma'am, I just checked, it appears the worker didn't want to leave such a large package at the door, so if you want to come pick it up or we can arrange to deliver it again.

me: Deliver again this time knock. 

 Of course they never even came upstairs in the first place, these asinine people :what:

So, they marked packages delivered when they aren't delivered, WTHay.


----------



## LynnD

Yep, it has happened to me.  They need a better system. Not they knock and leave the package, what if you are away?

Now when I know I'm going to my daughters or something, if I order something I'll have it delivered there.

Its a pain!


----------



## AprilT

LynnD said:


> I agree April, I'm not going to drink by myself and don't.   It is a great inhibition lowerer though for me.  Maybe too much, so best I stay away.



It happened a long time ago, that incident and I swore off ever getting intoxicated again, but, it was fun being that kind of flirty, my girlfriend was staring at my as if I had three eyes.  Looking around the club, it felt at times at if I had four eyes.  LOL!  It is a fond memory I must say, except for the horrid headache after.


----------



## AprilT

LynnD said:


> Yep, it has happened to me.  They need a better system. Not they knock and leave the package, what if you are away?
> 
> Now when I know I'm going to my daughters or something, if I order something I'll have it delivered there.
> 
> Its a pain!



They never came to my door, I can hear any commotion, I was up very early this morning, any comings and goings after 7am, I would have heard, we have men working to ready an apt on the same floor and I asked if they saw anyone stop by and they said no.  believe me, I would have heard the knock, I've been anticipating the arrival of the package.  They do deliver to wrong neighbors ever so often, so, I thought maybe that was at issue when I saw they marked delivered, but, normally they would leave a note in your box telling you to come pick it up, they didn't even do that.  The woman on the phone didn't even apologize, the hussy, what's worse, she didn't give me enough time to yell obscenities at her before she hung up either.    Where's my blood monitor.   nthego:


----------



## LynnD

They probably do the same with pkgs that they do with mail they don't want to deliver, well packages they might keep but I've read and it has happened in our town that mail was just being thrown away because the mail delivery guy didn't feel like doing his route.

our pkgs just get left on the front porch...anyone can take it, I'm surprised nobody has in my neighborhood.   Good way to do your Christmas shopping around the holidays....go pick up packages from people s homes.


----------



## LynnD

AprilT said:


> It happened a long time ago, that incident and I swore off ever getting intoxicated again, but, it was fun being that kind of flirty, my girlfriend was staring at my as if I had three eyes.  Looking around the club, it felt at times at if I had four eyes.  LOL!  It is a fond memory I must say, except for the horrid headache after.



Been there...done that....more than once!


----------



## Ameriscot

I don't like to get totally pished, just emm...relaxed.  But when we get together with these friends of ours, the wife tends to drink a lot of wine and she makes sure my glass never gets half empty!  I could actually say no....


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, why would you say no???


----------



## AprilT

LynnD said:


> They probably do the same with pkgs that they do with mail they don't want to deliver, well packages they might keep but I've read and it has happened in our town that mail was just being thrown away because the mail delivery guy didn't feel like doing his route.
> 
> our pkgs just get left on the front porch...anyone can take it, I'm surprised nobody has in my neighborhood.   Good way to do your Christmas shopping around the holidays....go pick up packages from people s homes.



Yes, they do that sort of thing quite a bit these days, no honor in the job anymore if there ever was except for many former workers who seemed to take great pride a time ago.











I hate to laugh, but some of these are very entertaining once you start watching them.


----------



## LynnD

Jeez, this is why I always worry when I send or am waiting for a pkg!


----------



## jujube

Ameriscot said:


> Are you sure you're all sober?!  Come to Scotland and go to any pub at lunchtime.  The beer is flowing. None of this 5 o'clock stuff.



Do they have the "Holy Hour" in Scotland, or is that only in Ireland?


----------



## jujube

LynnD said:


> Yep, it has happened to me.  They need a better system. Not they knock and leave the package, what if you are away?
> 
> Now when I know I'm going to my daughters or something, if I order something I'll have it delivered there.
> 
> Its a pain!



We were having a complete desktop computer system (monitor, hard drive, keyboard, printer, speakers) delivered by UPS some years back.  My late husband called UPS to find out what time they would be delivered.  He was assured by three different people that there was NO WAY the delivery would be before noon.  So he came home from work at 11:00 a.m. to find four boxes sitting in front of our door in the driveway.  Now, the driver _had_ been courteous enough to put our 2'x3' doormat on top of one of the boxes.  Boy, THAT sure hid them.   They must have delivered them 30 seconds before he got there, because I can guarantee they wouldn't have lasted much longer than that in our neighborhood.   After that, I had everything delivered to me at work, where I only had a 30-40% chance of it getting stolen.....lol.


----------



## Shalimar

Here, if you are not home, Canada Post leaves  notice telling you where to 
pick up your package. You need ID to pick it up.


----------



## AprilT

Shalimar said:


> Here, if you are not home, Canada Post leaves  notice telling you where to
> pick up your package. You need ID to pick it up.



Only when a signature is required do they do that these days otherwise they just leave somewhere in the general area of your door or home.  I'm not sure why they didn't bother to at least leave a note, telling me, they attempted to deliver it if they had, which really they hadn't, since they never made their way to my door.  In my case it was listed on the tracking site as delivered and nothing else.  I've never had them list it as delivered but have still on the truck or back at the facility.  These people are getting even bolder in their laziness when they don't want to come up the steps/elevator to place a package.  I'm going to go back on the site to see if they still have it listed as delivered.


----------



## LynnD

Having to deal with this kind of laziness is so frustrating!


----------



## Shalimar

Jerks, let's get them. I will do the hoodoo.


----------



## AZ Jim

If I caught one at my house, it would be his last day on the job.


----------



## AprilT

I guess they are trying to get me back into the stores instead of shopping on line, at least with some stores when it comes to large items/quantities.


----------



## merlin

LynnD said:


> I agree April, I'm not going to drink by myself and don't.   It is a great inhibition lowerer though for me.  Maybe too much, so best I stay away.



I guess your flying abilities are affected, so you would be in danger of becoming a fallen angel?


----------



## merlin

LynnD said:


> They probably do the same with pkgs that they do with mail they don't want to deliver, well packages they might keep but I've read and it has happened in our town that mail was just being thrown away because the mail delivery guy didn't feel like doing his route.
> 
> our pkgs just get left on the front porch...anyone can take it, I'm surprised nobody has in my neighborhood.   Good way to do your Christmas shopping around the holidays....go pick up packages from people s homes.



We have this problem in the UK these days, in defence of these delivery men/women I have spoken to a few who are in the main Eastern Europeans, and they often have to provide there own van and all the running costs as well, and only receive a very small amount for delivering each package. They work 12 or more hours a day 7 days a week to make a living wage. 

Amazon I believe are one of the worst offenders of exploitation, I often arrange the Amazon pick-up service where your package is delivered to a local corner shop etc. Speaking to the shop owner recently, they only pay him 20 cents per item, the transaction sometimes takes several minutes to complete, and creates a queue in the shop, its not really worth it.

Its another side effect of excessive capitalism in my opinion, we used to have a very efficient Royal Mail delivery service which returned undelivered items to a local office or leave it with a neighbour. This has been largely destroyed by multi-national companies creating delivery networks exploiting workers by paying very low wages.

I am not saying theft and scams don't go on, but a lot of the deteriorating quality in our delivery services, is I feel caused by we the public opting for low cost or free delivery services, which of course the system will create for us.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Annie, why would you say no???



Do you know how calories are in a bottle of wine?!!  layful:


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> Do they have the "Holy Hour" in Scotland, or is that only in Ireland?



Never heard if it.

Googled it. In Ireland they used to close pubs from 2-4 on a Sunday and they called it Holy Hour. Not done any more and as far as I could tell, never done in Scotland. Ireland is a catholic country and Scotland is not.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunshine! High of about 15c/60f and not windy so will feel warm. Hubby and I are going on another bike ride. Driving to a spot then riding bikes to a ferry which takes 5 minutes to the Isle of Bute. Stopping for lunch in town then riding to a beach. Think the ride will be about 35 miles round trip.


----------



## Shalimar

No Annie I don't know the calorie content of wine, but couldn't you up your exercise instead?


----------



## Shalimar

Have a lovely bike ride Annie. I am going shopping for more plants, wishing I was in Turkey with my son and Peach Patty. Saw Jesse's Facebook pic with his summer beard and a fez. He looks good!


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> No Annie I don't know the calorie content of wine, but couldn't you up your exercise instead?



I wish it was that easy!  A bottle of wine is more than 1,000.


----------



## merlin

Ameriscot said:


> I wish it was that easy!  A bottle of wine is more than 1,000.



Is it really Annie then I could get all my calories from a couple of bottles of wine?, a good way to live, maybe not too healthy, but a couple of pieces of cheese and you are done


----------



## Shalimar

No dice, Merlin. I am not giving up fruitcake for anybody!!


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> No dice, Merlin. I am not giving up fruitcake for anybody!!



OK that's fine with me Shali I can dunk it in the wine, add it to the party list


----------



## Kath

It really is nerve-wracking when someone with a job to do just does the barest minimum necessary.  Not long ago, I was standing on my front lawn talking to a neighbor - UPS truck drove up and the driver got out carrying a large box covered with stickers saying HEAVY all over it.  He hauled it up to my porch, set it down, and drove away.  A truly conscientious UPS employee would have at least asked me if he could put the box inside the front door but apparently that's not in his skill set.  So I opened the box on the porch, took out the contents one at a time, and put them inside one after the other.  My neighbor couldn't help as she's recovering from hip surgery.  I put some blame on myself as I could have gone up to the delivery guy and asked him to put the box inside the door but I was too busy yakking with my neighbor and let the opportunity go by.  UPS is notorious for leaving big, heavy boxes on the porch and then fleeing the premises.  Shali, there's a lot of hoodooing needing to be done - what's needed is a Hoodoo Army.


----------



## ndynt

Disheartening to read of all these delivery problems. Sorry you all have had to endure them.  Makes me more appreciative of my UPS, USPS and especially my FedEx people.  They always go beyond....especially the FedEx guy.  
Merlin and Shalimar...enjoy your wine, cheese and fruitcake. 
 Would love to see a pic of your baskets, Shalimar. They sound beautiful. During my visit with my daughter I lost my favorite flowering basket plants.  
Enjoy your bike ride Annie.   I will now do my hour on my recumbant bike, without your fresh air and countryside views. Just fretting over my liver not allowing me to continue with one of my RA meds.  Back to increased pain and decreased movement Grrrrr...  
May everyone have a delightful day....


----------



## QuickSilver

My husband has been having a running fight with the postman.  He seems to be unable to close our mailbox after he puts our mail in it.  Consequently who knows how much of it has blown all over the neighborhood.   Our mail box is on the curb and all he has to do is drive up.. open the box... stick our mail in... and CLOSE the box..  Seems like too much to ask.


----------



## Shalimar

Kath, I am sorry you had that negative delivery experience. I am searching online for a hoodoo army. Will keep you in the loop.


----------



## Shalimar

Nona, sorry about the loss of your plants. Sadly this old machine will not allow me to send pics. I wish things were less painful for you as well. Take care.


----------



## AprilT

merlin said:


> We have this problem in the UK these days, in defence of these delivery men/women I have spoken to a few who are in the main Eastern Europeans, and they often have to provide there own van and all the running costs as well, and only receive a very small amount for delivering each package. They work 12 or more hours a day 7 days a week to make a living wage.
> 
> Amazon I believe are one of the worst offenders of exploitation, I often arrange the Amazon pick-up service where your package is delivered to a local corner shop etc. Speaking to the shop owner recently, they only pay him 20 cents per item, the transaction sometimes takes several minutes to complete, and creates a queue in the shop, its not really worth it.
> 
> Its another side effect of excessive capitalism in my opinion, we used to have a very efficient Royal Mail delivery service which returned undelivered items to a local office or leave it with a neighbour. This has been largely destroyed by multi-national companies creating delivery networks exploiting workers by paying very low wages.
> 
> I am not saying theft and scams don't go on, but a lot of the deteriorating quality in our delivery services, is I feel caused by we the public opting for low cost or free delivery services, which of course the system will create for us.




Most of our delivery people are salaried or at least paid by the hour mostly, some no matter will be paid no matter what especially if it's USPS, they are employed by the Gov't many having a union backing them, little worries about being fired.


----------



## ndynt

April, In my rural area the USPS carriers are contracted vs Gov't employees. Using their own vehicles up and down sandy, pot holed country lanes. That are not maintained by the county.  Yet, always dependable even when our roads are basically washed out.  
Shalimar, I can so relate. Try as I might, I cannot send pics from my cell or my tablet.


----------



## jujube

We sweated out a flash-flood warning last night (unfortunately we are camped between a creek and a hill).  Today we're going to set up an emergency GET-THE-HELL-OUT-OF-DODGE drill so we can be less nervous about the next "warning".


----------



## Shalimar

Please be safe Jujube


----------



## AprilT

ndynt said:


> April, In my rural area the USPS carriers are contracted vs Gov't employees. Using their own vehicles up and down sandy, pot holed country lanes. That are not maintained by the county.  Yet, always dependable even when our roads are basically washed out.
> Shalimar, I can so relate. Try as I might, I cannot send pics from my cell or my tablet.



There are good dependable carriers who still take pride in their work and I admire such people, it just makes me so angry that today it seems the unreliable ones have flood the market.  I've had to be in touch so many times in the past few years for similar incidents, it's just no reason it should be this bad.  I've often had to carry packages from my box or door to other tenants that were mistakenly delivered to me.  Come sleet, rain or snow, in past years, the one thing in life we used to be able to count on was our mail carriers.  Sigh.  Those of you who still can, are so very lucky, I envy you.

I'll let you know if they decide to bring my package back here today as they said they will.  It's still listed on their site as being delivered.  If not, I'm calling their supervisor and also making sure I call the company to get my money back as well as my credit card company.  I will either get the package or my money back, that is for sure.


----------



## AprilT

jujube said:


> We sweated out a flash-flood warning last night (unfortunately we are camped between a creek and a hill).  Today we're going to set up an emergency GET-THE-HELL-OUT-OF-DODGE drill so we can be less nervous about the next "warning".




Good luck, stay safe.


----------



## jujube

ndynt said:


> They always go beyond....especially the FedEx guy.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Those guys are under a lot of strain...physical and mental.  Some years ago, I looked out at our parking lot and saw a FedEx truck idling with no one in it.  I figured he was delivering to one of the businesses behind us.  About 15 minutes later, the truck was still there.  Half an hour later, same truck, no driver.   I went out and looked in the truck to make sure nothing had happened to the driver; I was concerned that maybe he was in the back unconscious or something. After a little while, I decided to report it to FedEx.  About 15 minutes later, another truck showed up with two drivers.  One got out, spent some time in the truck and then came in to speak to me.  He said it wasn't common but happened occasionally where a driver just decides he's had it and walks off the job.  He drove off with the truck to finish the driver's route.   I wonder if this happens to mail carriers, too?


----------



## AprilT

I'm sorry, but there are hundreds of jobs around the country where people are under stress, I've too had jobs where there was great stress, but, I'm not excused if I don't do the job I'm paid to do, If I can't do that job, then I must remove myself, but, I don't give less or to it, I performed to and more often above the standard I'm required or find other work.  Imagine a firefighter paramedic walking out on the job in the middle of the assignment. I imagine it happens, but, we still expect people to have a work ethic regardless.  Some jobs are too much for some people, I get that, but when it gets as bad as this profession seems to be getting, well somethings got to give somewhere.  I agree with Merlin, a small part of the problem probably does lie with the public and we may need to pay more fees in some instances, but, for general day to day mail, we could at the very least expect to receive that in the correct box most days of the week.  No?


----------



## applecruncher

I heard on the news just last night that postage prices are going to decrease/go down soon.

When delivery person goes above/beyond or when I see them as I'm coming in/out, I always try to be nice and thank them. But we've had some real issues with mixed up mail, etc.


----------



## Kath

applecruncher said:


> I heard on the news just last night that postage prices are going to decrease/go down soon.
> 
> When delivery person goes above/beyond or when I see them as I'm coming in/out, I always try to be nice and thank them.  But we've had some rea issues with mixed up mail, etc.


Applecruncher, are you serious?  Wow, if postage prices ever went down that would be a solid indicator that the economy is for sure on the upswing!  Things are starting to look healthier here economically in this town - when we first moved here 7 years ago, there were very few houses for sale and very little building going on.  Now there are stores and houses going up everywhere and the houses in our community are selling faster than was expected.  Our area now has fairly low unemployment because Amazon just built a huge new fulfillment center here and several other employers are no longer offshoring jobs.


----------



## Ameriscot

Back from our bike ride!  45 miles!  It was really a lovely ride.  Of course, it would have been torture on a normal bike.  But getting up the hills on an electric bike is about 1/10 the work.  Visited the island my husband taught on back in the 80's.  Stopped for lunch.  Later, had a pint of beer.  Took a few pics with my phone and I'm upload a few once I look at them. Sorry I didn't bring my 'real' camera as everything was gorgeous.


----------



## applecruncher

Kath - yep......

_"Most of the times when you hear news about __postage stamps_http://www.examiner.com/topic/postage-stamps_, it is because there is a rate increase. This news is about a rate decrease in postage stamps. A federal court has ruled that the 49 cents first-class postage stamp must return to a lower rate, according to __The Washington Post_http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...-cant-keep-rate-increase-forever-court-rules/_ on Sunday.__
When the rate was increased in 2014, it was done on a temporary basis. It was the largest increase in 11 years, so now the __United States Postal Service_http://www.examiner.com/topic/united-states-postal-service_ will have to roll back a portion of that increase based on a federal court's decision. "

_http://www.examiner.com/article/postage-stamps-will-decrease-from-current-rate


----------



## Ameriscot

Another gorgeous day - long overdue as May really sucked! Skipping the gym and going for another long bike ride. Need the sunscreen as we both have red noses today.


----------



## oldman

I had just got in bed last night at 11:30 when the phone rang. It was the boss (that's what I call him). He has to be in Atlanta today and tomorrow and wants me to fly him. I am honored that he selects me over the other pilot, but I was just gone all last week with him and now we are off again. This was supposed to be a "part time" position. I don't like turning him down because he is really nice to me with compensation, but I am retired and want to do my own thing. I was told that I may be gone a few days a month when I signed up for this job, but it sure isn't working out that way. At least the weather looks good for flying to Atlanta.


----------



## oldman

Ameriscot said:


> Another gorgeous day - long overdue as May really sucked! Skipping the gym and going for another long bike ride. Need the sunscreen as we both have red noses today.



That's what my wife and I had planned for today. A nice bike ride on the rail trail. We have an old railroad line here that the railroad closed years ago and converted it into a trail for hiking, jogging, biking, etc. It's a long ride, if anyone does the whole ride. The one part that I like is through an area called "Hanover Junction". President Lincoln stopped there on his way to Gettysburg to deliver his Gettysburg Address. https://yorkcountypa.gov/parks-recr...-rail-trail-park/hanover-junction-museum.html and http://www.yorkcountytrails.org/ We put our bikes on the SUV (I have a bike carrier) and drive to the extension of the trail where Hanover Junction is located. A lot of history and beautiful scenery.


----------



## ndynt

Jujube, how frightening.  Stay safe.
Oldman, your rail trail is wonderful.  I have never seen one with businesses along the way.  Terrific concept.  Is it located where it attracts a lot of tourists or are there mostly locals... Truly a bucket list destination.  May your job slow down to a comfortable level.
Annie, the bike ride should compensate for the gym.  Sounds like your electric bike is a dream.  Perhaps I should get some scenic dvds, to replace the news, when I do my bike thing 
April...is your package situation resolved?  Hope so.  If you get nowhere perhaps your State representative?  My local one even has staff that handle problems very effectively. 
May everyone have a great day....


----------



## Kath

oldman said:


> I had just got in bed last night at 11:30 when the phone rang. It was the boss (that's what I call him). He has to be in Atlanta today and tomorrow and wants me to fly him. I am honored that he selects me over the other pilot, but I was just gone all last week with him and now we are off again. This was supposed to be a "part time" position. I don't like turning him down because he is really nice to me with compensation, but I am retired and want to do my own thing. I was told that I may be gone a few days a month when I signed up for this job, but it sure isn't working out that way. At least the weather looks good for flying to Atlanta.


OM - Sounds to me like you and the Boss need to have a nice sit-down somewhere and discuss the scope of your flight schedule as it is now and as it was described to you at the job's inception.  As you describe, he seems like he's an OK guy and if he's like most bosses he won't notice flaws in the workflow until he falls over them.  Though he pays you well, you have a life to live and his choosing you for most flights in lieu of the alternate pilot is robbing you of some of your life's free time.  I'm sure that, being the swell guy that he is, he'll welcome your bringing the scheduling difficulties to his attention before you get so tired you end up landing at the wrong airport.  My thoughts are with you on this - been there, done that but I was desk jockey instead of a pilot.  I also had a Boss who could pile assignments on me up to my eyebrows until I finally asked him to a conversational lunch and from that day on the tide began to turn.


----------



## merlin

Spent the last couple of days in local cemeteries, but after much thought decided I wasn't ready to take up permanent residence,  

The first one is in the centre of St.Petersburg and attached to a working monastery, its a lovely leafy place and very relaxing,. There are three sections, the part we visited on Tuesday was for the commoners albeit the wealthy ones. The other two sections have the graves of such Russian icons as Tchaikovsky, Dostoevsky and so on.
Its a very large complex considering its in the city centre. 
A few photos I took below


----------



## merlin

Inside one of the small chapels scattered around the grounds




Close to the entrance near the Monastery



The road outside



I am off on a pre-birthday surprise trip today that Lisa has organised, hopefully it wont be another cemetery


----------



## AZ Jim

Cemeteries give me the creeps.  I have preplanned my cremation.


----------



## Warrigal

Cemeteries are fascinating, especially the old ones.
The headstones can tell you stories and there are sometimes mysteries to solve.

Near some of our family graves is a grave without any headstone but there is a piece of slate propped up on a small block of concrete. Writing on it indicates that the person in the grave was Jewish. We have been trying to find out how he came to rest among the Methodists. I'm sure there is an interesting story behind this situation.


----------



## merlin

Dame Warrigal said:


> Cemeteries are fascinating, especially the old ones.
> The headstones can tell you stories and there are sometimes mysteries to solve.
> 
> Near some of our family graves is a grave without any headstone but there is a piece of slate propped up on a small block of concrete. Writing on it indicates that the person in the grave was Jewish. We have been trying to find out how he came to rest among the Methodists. I'm sure there is an interesting story behind this situation.



Exactly how I feel Dame, as you say you can imagine all sorts of stories by reading the various headstones.


----------



## Warrigal

There is a colonial cemetery just over the Blue Mountains west of Sydney close to an old inn that was the halfway stopover for horse drawn coaches travelling between Sydney/Parramatta and Bathurst. During the influenza epidemic that struck after WW I a large percentage of the local villagers died over a short period. You can deduce what happened by reading the dates.

That's not the most interesting part. Inside the boundary fence, i.e. in hallowed ground, but only just inside, in a far corner well away from other graves, is a headstone that just says "Topsy". 

Who was Topsy and why is she almost an outcast? 

I like to imagine that she was an Aboriginal servant, possibly half cast, who was baptised. Whoever buried her may have been fond of her but not enough to have her buried next to other members of the family. One day I may discover the solution to this mystery.


----------



## Shalimar

DW, how poignant, touched me.


----------



## LynnD

I love old Cemetries and have visited quite a few whle in Europe,  these are great pics, Merlin.  I especially love the area they are in....must have been very peaceful and relaxing to walk thru there....what a wonderful day!!

Thanks  for the photos!


----------



## oldman

Pretty nice pictures, even though I would rather visit a museum.


----------



## oldman

Flying home today at 3:00 p.m., if the weather cooperates. I used to fly into Atlanta when I was with the airline, so I knew the layout of the airport pretty good. It's like riding a bicycle; it all comes back to you after you get there. Their jet fuel prices are less here than elsewhere that I have been recently.


----------



## QuickSilver

I love walking through old cemeteries.   We have one by our other house in Northwestern Illinois that have graves as old as the late 1700's..  These were Pioneers and actually settled the area..  Another thing you see is the vast number of babies from birth to 2 years old buried there.  It gives an understanding to why women had so many children... as the survival rate was so low.  It's fascinating to walk through and imagine what life was like..


----------



## Kath

Thanks for sharing the pictures, Merlin.  The cemetery pictures are very relaxing to look at so I can imagine how serene it is in reality.


----------



## oldman

I was walking through the airport here at Atlanta and saw a sign at a restaurant that read HOT DOG.....$12.00. I almost bought one just to see what a $12.00 hot dog tasted like.


----------



## LynnD

oldman said:


> I was walking through the airport here at Atlanta and saw a sign at a restaurant that read HOT DOG.....$12.00. I almost bought one just to see what a $12.00 hot dog tasted like.




The same as a cheap one!  Airport prices are ridiculous!


----------



## Raven

Merlin, thanks for the great pictures.  I find one of the most peaceful places to stroll around
is a cemetery.  We have old ones here, well kept up as well as newer cemeteries.
On most old headstones Bible verses can be found or a line of wisdom that can tell a little about
those left who buried their loved one.


----------



## Cookie

Cute and quaint cemeteries, Merlin.  I tend to stay our of the big one that  is close by to where I live, being a bit creeped out by it, although many people take their dogs for walks there and cycle through it, as it is lovely and well tended.


----------



## QuickSilver

well for sure none of the residents are going to bother you.


----------



## Pappy

Hey, Captain QS. Check with oldman and see what you can do  about those $12.00 hot dogs.


----------



## QuickSilver

Pappy said:


> Hey, Captain QS. Check with oldman and see what you can do  about those $12.00 hot dogs.



What $12.00 hot dogs?


Oh... the ones in Atlanta?   Now what am I supposed to do about them.... all the way from Chicago..  lol!!


----------



## Pappy

7 posts above you. He was in an airport and saw a sign advertising $12 hot dogs. I think they need to be arrested for these prices. Pappy


----------



## Ameriscot

Did 50+ gorgeous miles on our bikes today.


----------



## LynnD

Ameriscot said:


> Did 50+ gorgeous miles on our bikes today.




Sounds wonderful....how was your weather?


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunny, light breeze, about 60f/15c.


----------



## LynnD

Ameriscot said:


> Sunny, light breeze, about 60f/15c.




 Perfect for a bike ride, here if you don't get out and walk or jog, or ride your bike even if it's electric as soon as the sun comes up....you will just about die from the heat and I'm not exaggerating.


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> Perfect for a bike ride, here if you don't get out and walk or jog, or ride your bike even if it's electric as soon as the sun comes up....you will just about die from the heat and I'm not exaggerating.



I understand! We lived on the equator and also spend winters in Thailand.


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> Perfect for a bike ride, here if you don't get out and walk or jog, or ride your bike even if it's electric as soon as the sun comes up....you will just about die from the heat and I'm not exaggerating.



I understand! We lived on the equator and also spend winters in Thailand.


----------



## QuickSilver

Pappy said:


> 7 posts above you. He was in an airport and saw a sign advertising $12 hot dogs. I think they need to be arrested for these prices. Pappy




Sorry Pappy.... I've retired.


----------



## Pappy

Ok, QS. It was a bad attempt at humor which really wasn't very funny. Win some, loss some.

I do like your avatar.


----------



## QuickSilver

No problem Pappy..

I'm happy it's Friday.....   I need to retire..


----------



## Kath

Haven't been around much - been up north to see hubby who is having a very difficult time.  Tomorrow I go to see a neurologist for tests to see why I have lost feeling in two fingers on my left hand.  Just glad I write with the right hand.  Thunderstorms today and they are due to return tomorrow.


----------



## Shalimar

Kath, I am so sorry about your husband's difficulties, I hope your visit to the neurologist goes well.


----------



## merlin

I am back after a few days on the couch of our resident therapist, who I highly recommend, her fees of a fritcake for an hour, is very reasonable, and on Thursday afternoons, its only half a fruit cake.
As I am a fruitcake anyway, we negotiate.

Its my birthday today so going out celebrating with a walk ending up in some beer garden and having lunch. We got back last night from a lovely weekend in the country, and will return there this weekend.

My surprise pre-birthday trip was to a small town called Gatchina, where an old restored palace and a park with lots of lakes are the attraction. 
A local directed us to lovely restaurant where the food was excellent and the beer amazing, it was called "Captain Bluebeard" and we both rolled out onto the road after a pint.

Hope everyone is doing well, back later to catch up....

The Palace


One of the lakes


Some of the park


A squirrel


A local shop in the old town (most original buildings are wooden)


----------



## merlin

A house in old town


The beer


----------



## Shalimar

Lovely pics Merlin. Happy Birthday! Enjoy your day.


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> Lovely pics Merlin. Happy Birthday! Enjoy your day.



Thank you Shali you too, slice of birthday fruit cake on its way


----------



## Ameriscot

Great pics Merlin! Happy birthday! Sounds like a lovely time.


----------



## merlin

Ameriscot said:


> Great pics Merlin! Happy birthday! Sounds like a lovely time.



Thanks Annie yes it was a lovely day, I think we walked about 5 miles around the various parks, they extend for miles and are well maintained. Lots of old houses falling to pieces as usual, but the new town is thriving and full of coffee houses and restaurants. This Russian beer I am coming across though, is amazing, its all pretty strong and reaches parts that other's don't as the old advert said.....:cheers1:


----------



## Ameriscot

LOL.  Cheers Merlin!

Went to the gym this morning, grocery shopping, chemist's shop for sunscreen and midgie repellant.  DH wants to ride to the botanic gardens on our bikes but the midgies are out since it's cloudy and damp and don't feel like spraying myself with repellant today.  Still deciding.


----------



## oldman

Flying today to Richmond. I have to get off of here and get to the airport. I have a departure set for 10:00 a.m. Another day of thunderstorms along the east coast. Whooppee!!


----------



## Kath

Happy birthday Merlin!!  You look like you are having a wonderful time!


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> LOL.  Cheers Merlin!
> 
> Went to the gym this morning, grocery shopping, chemist's shop for sunscreen and midgie repellant.  DH wants to ride to the botanic gardens on our bikes but the midgies are out since it's cloudy and damp and don't feel like spraying myself with repellant today.  Still deciding.



You went to the drug store for sunscreen and bug spray..   Right?   lol!!   I'm getting good at UK talk..


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> You went to the drug store for sunscreen and bug spray..   Right?   lol!!   I'm getting good at UK talk..



LOL, aye!  The bug spray is specific for midgies but I guess would work on mosquitoes as well.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> LOL, aye!  The bug spray is specific for midgies but I guess would work on mosquitoes as well.



I don't even know what a midgie is... except I think it might be what we call gnats here..


----------



## Shalimar

QS, I believe they are noseeums.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> I don't even know what a midgie is... except I think it might be what we call gnats here..



No, nothing like gnats.  Gnats don't bite.  We have highland midges which are vicious and swarm and bite and itch when it's cloudy or has been rainy and it's warm.  You have a much wimpier version called no-see-ums.


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, have fun deciding. I think you should stay home and fortify yourself with wine! Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> QS, I believe they are noseeums.



They are at least 100 times worse than no-see-ums.


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, no wonder Scots are so tough.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Annie, have fun deciding. I think you should stay home and fortify yourself with wine! Lol.



Shali, didn't go.  Did my dumbbells routine.  Now it's nearly dinner time.  No wine.  Too many calories yesterday.  Next treats will be on a long bike ride when the sun decides to come back.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> No, nothing like gnats.  Gnats don't bite.  We have highland midges which are vicious and swarm and bite and itch when it's cloudy or has been rainy and it's warm.  You have a much wimpier version called no-see-ums.



OMG...  We have something in Northwestern Illinois called a Buffalo Gnat...some folks call them Black Flies. and it bites like the dickens... zeroing in on your head and face and leaving huge itchy weeping welts that last for weeks.   they are tiny and you don't even see them until they zap you. 

http://entoplp.okstate.edu/ddd/insects/blackflies.htm


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Annie, no wonder Scots are so tough.



Aye!  It can turn some tough men into whimpering babies. 

All of Scotland doesn't get them and you don't see them in cities and usually not in towns.  They are worse in the west, where we live.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> OMG...  We have something in Northwestern Illinois called a Buffalo Gnat...some folks call them Black Flies. and it bites like the dickens... zeroing in on your head and face and leaving huge itchy weeping welts that last for weeks.   they are tiny and you don't even see them until they zap you.
> 
> http://entoplp.okstate.edu/ddd/insects/blackflies.htm



We had some evil critters called black flies when I lived in the UP of Michigan.  I'd always get bitten when I'd go out to bring the laundry in off the line.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> We had some evil critters called black flies when I lived in the UP of Michigan.  I'd always get bitten when I'd go out to bring the laundry in off the line.



yes.. and they always go for my ears.. which turn red and swell up.  I have had one bite me in the corner of my eye and my eye swelled shut..  Horrid evil things.


----------



## Ameriscot

You can buy many types of midgeaters to leave out in your garden.  They have been known to literally have millions of midge corpses inside them when the filter is cleaner.

http://www.calor.co.uk/shop/outdoor-living/midgeeater.html


----------



## Shalimar

We get black flies in some areas of BC, fortunately not here!


----------



## AprilT

Happy Birthday Merlin, lovely pictures.  Um, I'll pass on the fruitcake though.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Happy Birthday Merlin, lovely pictures.  Um, I'll pass on the fruitcake though.



I'm not a fruitcake fan either.  Although I've been called one once or twice.  layful:


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, I love fruitcake, and, on occasion, am one. Lol.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> I'm not a fruitcake fan either.  Although I've been called one once or twice.  layful:



Yes, I recognize the title being connected to me as well, that and worse.  LOL!  C'est la vie


----------



## AZ Jim

Good thing about the deserts of Arizona.  We have almost no flying pests here.  The spray for mosquitoes and with the heat I guess the others find greener pastures.  In my ten years here, not one insect bite.


----------



## AZ Jim

Annie and Shali, we are all a bit fruitcake at times.


----------



## Ameriscot

AZ Jim said:


> Good thing about the deserts of Arizona.  We have almost no flying pests here.  The spray for mosquitoes and with the heat I guess the others find greener pastures.  In my ten years here, not one insect bite.



I'm allergic to mosquito and midge bites and they swell up.  Or used to.  When I started taking antihistamines for allergies a few years ago they find me less tasty, and I don't react nearly as much.  I wish I had known this before we went to live in Uganda and be tortured with mosquitoes for 2 years!  If I had taken antihistamines I wouldn't have suffered.  I discovered on a return visit in 2013 when I only got about 8 bites in 4 weeks instead of 8 bites in 8 minutes!


----------



## Ameriscot

AZ Jim said:


> Annie and Shali, we are all a bit fruitcake at times.



Aye!  Makes life interesting and much more fun!


----------



## AZ Jim

Ameriscot said:


> I'm allergic to mosquito and midge bites and they swell up.  Or used to.  When I started taking antihistamines for allergies a few years ago they find me less tasty, and I don't react nearly as much.  I wish I had known this before we went to live in Uganda and be tortured with mosquitoes for 2 years!  If I had taken antihistamines I wouldn't have suffered.  I discovered on a return visit in 2013 when I only got about 8 bites in 4 weeks instead of 8 bites in 8 minutes!




I keep antihistamines in the house in case of a bee sting.  It will make the bee sting mute in moments.  Bee's inject a Histamine when they sting.


----------



## Ameriscot

AZ Jim said:


> I keep antihistamines in the house in case of a bee sting.  It will make the bee sting mute in moments.  Bee's inject a Histamine when they sting.



Yes, as do mosquitoes.  My kids have a cousin who is allergic to bees.  He will die if he doesn't get two different medicines within a few minutes, so carries them all the time.


----------



## Shalimar

April, say it isn't so! Lol.


----------



## Shalimar

I am allergic to bees, carry my pen everywhere during the insect season. Almost died last time I was stung.


----------



## merlin

*Birthday dinner*



AprilT said:


> Happy Birthday Merlin, lovely pictures.  Um, I'll pass on the fruitcake though.



Thanks April, just back from celebrating my birthday at a local Georgian restaurant, you may prefer these to fruit cake

Blueberry Cheesecake




The dinner was good as well


The restaurant


----------



## Ameriscot

Oh yum!!!


----------



## Shalimar

Dessert!!!!


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> Dessert!!!!



Pudding to you...I did think of something else but stopped myself...nthego:


----------



## AprilT

Yum is right, your companion is lovely.    As a teenager, I remember blueberry pie being one of my favorite pies, I've never had it combined with cream cheese like that, it looks really interesting.  You people are really bad for my missing waistline.


----------



## Shalimar

Canadians don't call dessert pudding Merlin, unless it actually is. Lol.


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> Dessert!!!!



Pudding to you then...I did think of something else but decided against it......nthego:


----------



## Shalimar

Merlin, we don't refer to dessert as pudding, here in outer Canuckistan. Unless of course, it is.lol.


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> Merlin, we don't refer to dessert as pudding, here in outer Canuckistan. Unless of course, it is.lol.


 Well of course Shali I agree nothing is anything unless it is  I appreciate outer Canuckstan is far from civilisation, I thought it was a desert in fact? nthego:


----------



## Shalimar

Watch it, Merlin! Lol. Outer Canuckistan is very civilized, full of British expats dontcha know. Temperate green climate. Went rollerblading today, so don't mess with the best. Lol.


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> Watch it, Merlin! Lol. Outer Canuckistan is very civilized, full of British expats dontcha know. Temperate green climate. Went rollerblading today, so don't mess with the best. Lol.



I am suitably chastised Shali  .......I know how dangerous it can be to mess with a rollerblading mermaid......I will shuffle back to my shady corner and do some self flagellation.......nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot

When I first moved to the UK my husband would ask me sometimes if I wanted a pudding when we ate out.  I thought he was talking about the creamy chocolate puddings like in the US.  Figured out it meant dessert.  My family still thinks it's weird.  

I am anxious for the weather to get back to what it was last week.  I'm itching for some more long bike rides and we have several routes picked out - areas I've never been before like this one:  
http://www.scotland-info.co.uk/lismore.htm

Doing a home workout today.  Housework.


----------



## Shalimar

Late night here on the left coast, bed soon. After gardening in the morning, due to our unheard of temps, 85 degrees in June, I will be attempting to master skateboarding, although with some trepidation. Housework, perhaps some reading.


----------



## Shalimar

Don't work too hard, Annie.


----------



## hollydolly

Good Morning lovely peeps...

I'm Home, got back last night, and by the time I'd unpacked and put everything away and got the washing done, I was shattered after all the travelling so no internet for me.. and early bed. 

I had a fab time, the weather was a bit hit and miss, verry hot on some days and very windy and overcast on others, but I managed to swim almost every day in the pool which did wonders for my back. We did a tremendous  amount of walking, only used the car 3 or 4 times the whole 10 days..and of course the highlight of the trip was not only visiting with the family but seeing my adored grandfurbabies whom I haven't seen ( apart from in videos) for 3 years. I was a big part of their lives before they moved to Spain 5 years ago and I was afraid they would have forgotten who I was, but not a bit of it, they were absolutey ecstatic to see me, they could barely control their excitement, in fact they couldn't control it, they were jumping and leaping all over me, each trying to push the other one out of the way to get to me...awwww...bless them , I was so sad to leave them again. 

Fortunately when we got back yesterday evening it was glorious sunshine here today..it's always awful coming back from a hot sunny country to rain...but it was beautiful and hot..and set to stay comfortably warm  about high 70's degrees for the rest of the week...and I don't return to work until next week so I'm hap, hap, happy about that.. 

I've uploaded all the photos to my Mac...I've just gotta sort them into folders and then I'll upload some today or tomorrow..It's funny I did upload them to my laptop when we were away but they all looked so dark and I nearly deleted a lot of them, fortunately I didn't because now on the big screen monitor they look much clearer.

I've not had a chance to read any threads yet so it'll take me a while to catch up to what's been going on..but it's nice to be back.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Don't work too hard, Annie.



No worries, Shali!


----------



## Ameriscot

Welcome home, Holly!  Good to hear the swimming helped your back.  Anxious to see your photos.


----------



## hollydolly

Hi Annie... thanks chikadee, I'll get them sorted as soon as I have a little more mental energy...


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Hi Annie... thanks chikadee, I'll get them sorted as soon as I have a little more mental energy...



Aye, it takes me a while to get unpacked and back into routines after a trip.


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all,

After a dull start the sun is coming out and it's getting hot again..(10am)...still trying to get my photos sorted out from the holiday and resize the for the forum, so many with family members in who don't want to have their faces posted on the forum so it's taking a while to sort them into anything remotely interesting. yesterday i should have rested up, but I couldn't ignore the lawns which were covered in a thick layer of leaves and tree blossom, so I spent half the day mowing, raking leaves and hedge trimming, and now by back aches this morning..surprise, surprise.

In a couple of hours I have an appointment at the hospital to see the surgeon who carried out my back surgery in March to see how things are progressing..better than it was ..but still far from fixed. 

Still, it's set to be a Beautiful sunny day so I may take a trip  to the lakes after my hospital appointment and just sit at the outdoor cafe and watch the folks have a good time sailing


----------



## Shalimar

Welcome home, Holly, missed you bunches. Pleased you had a wonderful time. Hugs.


----------



## Ameriscot

Missed you Holly!  Glad your back is wee bit better.  Can you please send some the sun and heat up here!?


----------



## Ameriscot

Today was gym and upper body muscle work at home.  Husband has said that if we wait for nice sunny days to go for long bike rides we might not get a lot of rides in.  We do have rainsuits, but I don't relish the idea of riding in showers or drizzle.


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks Shali and Annie.:love_heart:..nice to be back with you all, but I'd rather still be on holiday in 30 degrees heat and swimming in the pool every day.. :sunglass:

Shooor Annie, I'll fedex this lovely weather up to you asap...LOL... I'm with you, I wouldn't fancy riding a bike in the rain, no fun at all..I'd love to move back home to the west of Scotland when we retire  but my o/h flatly refuses, he says he couldn't live with the rain and the cold.. Funny thing is that when I was growing up I never remember the rain or the cold, just sunny days, (ok, never hot but sunny anyway) weird isn't it?


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Thanks Shali and Annie.:love_heart:..nice to be back with you all, but I'd rather still be on holiday in 30 degrees heat and swimming in the pool every day.. :sunglass:
> 
> Shooor Annie, I'll fedex this lovely weather up to you asap...LOL... I'm with you, I wouldn't fancy riding a bike in the rain, no fun at all..I'd love to move back home to the west of Scotland when we retire  but my o/h flatly refuses, he says he couldn't live with the rain and the cold.. Funny thing is that when I was growing up I never remember the rain or the cold, just sunny days, (ok, never hot but sunny anyway) weird isn't it?



Aye, kids have a different view of everything.  DH says when he was a kid in Glasgow they got a lot of snow.  

We had 4 days last week of sunshine and temps between 15 and 18 and it was lovely.  Very long bike rides every single day.  

We escape to better climates often so it makes it easier to deal with the not so great climate of west Scotland.  I could never live anywhere else permanently though.  There is just too much I love about living in Scotland.


----------



## Glinda

Welcome Home, Holly!  I'm so glad you're feeling better!


----------



## merlin

Hi all

You may recall that after some recent issues concerning the scattering of silly remarks over many serious threads, someone suggested a separate thread to which these silly, teasing, flirty remarks could be confined to. 
I said at the time  I was working on it, and after consulting several members have come up with a humorous thread, at least I think it is. 

It is purely for fun and will not hopefully become inundated with salacious or overtly ****** remarks, if it is so be it, I am sure it will be taken down. 

It is solely for some of us immature seniors to indulge our weird brand of fruitcake humour in.
I will post it later in the Humour section.

Namaste


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Merlin, I am looking forward to the new thread.


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> Thanks Merlin, I am looking forward to the new thread.




Thanks Shali I have just posted it ..


----------



## jujube

Ameriscot said:


> Today was gym and upper body muscle work at home.  Husband has said that if we wait for nice sunny days to go for long bike rides we might not get a lot of rides in.  We do have rainsuits, _*but I don't relish the idea of riding in showers or drizzle*_.



I'm with you on that.  Don't like riding on wet roads....I took a bad spill once when I turned a corner and my back tire skidded on wet pavement.


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, don't like wet weather riding either. Crashed a hog once on wet gravel some time ago. Road rash, etc. very fortunate I was going at a snail's pace near a duck crossing. Lol


----------



## Kath

Merlin - What is the name of your new thread?  Is it Fruitcake?  Well, having more humour is way better than less!

I sure envy all of you who are adept at riding motorcycles and similar.  I rode on a motor cycle once on the back with my best friend's hubby driving - he took a corner too fast and I got thrown off.  I landed on somebody's lawn so I didn't get nasty road burn or anything but I've never been on one again!  I'm too chicken!


----------



## merlin

Kath said:


> Merlin - What is the name of your new thread?  Is it Fruitcake?  Well, having more humour is way better than less!
> 
> I sure envy all of you who are adept at riding motorcycles and similar.  I rode on a motor cycle once on the back with my best friend's hubby driving - he took a corner too fast and I got thrown off.  I landed on somebody's lawn so I didn't get nasty road burn or anything but I've never been on one again!  I'm too chicken!



Its called Fantasyland Kath and its in the Humor section, I am the Fruitcake   .......I am just off with Lisa to catch the bus to Finland now, its just a day trip to get her Schengen (European) visa stamped. Its sunny here at the moment but rain is forecast in Finland, so no sunbathing, have a good day everybody catch up later/tomorrow nthego:


----------



## ndynt

So good to have you back, Holly.  Hope you enjoyed your holiday and your MD gives you a good report.  
Love your pictures Merlin.  The food looks delicious and the restaurant is impressive.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> Merlin - What is the name of your new thread?  Is it Fruitcake?  Well, having more humour is way better than less!
> 
> I sure envy all of you who are adept at riding motorcycles and similar.  I rode on a motor cycle once on the back with my best friend's hubby driving - he took a corner too fast and I got thrown off.  I landed on somebody's lawn so I didn't get nasty road burn or anything but I've never been on one again!  I'm too chicken!



You'd never get me on a motorbike (although I will be a passenger on next Thailand trip). I ride an electric bike which is pedal assisted.


----------



## Shalimar

Kath, the thread is named fantasy, come join us!


----------



## merlin

Waiting at the Russian/Finnish borders at the moment  maybe up to 3 hours,  at least the sun is shining 
Have a good day everybody nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot

Merlin, hope your wait isn't too long. 

Doing all my muscle routines at home today as yesterday I got busy and didn't do the upper body ones.  I was researching a self-catering house or flat and finally found one.  We'll be staying in a small house in Oban - which those in the UK would likely be familiar with.  Great location for doing long bike rides from.  It's on the coast and has the main ferry terminal to islands. We can go in several different directions and also catch some ferries and go to a few islands.  We'll just bring our rainsuits and hope we don't need them!


----------



## merlin

Ameriscot said:


> Merlin, hope your wait isn't too long.
> 
> Doing all my muscle routines at home today as yesterday I got busy and didn't do the upper body ones.  I was researching a self-catering house or flat and finally found one.  We'll be staying in a small house in Oban - which those in the UK would likely be familiar with.  Great location for doing long bike rides from.  It's on the coast and has the main ferry terminal to islands. We can go in several different directions and also catch some ferries and go to a few islands.  We'll just bring our rainsuits and hope we don't need them!


 I love the Oban area Annie been there many times, had a romantic fling there once :bigwink:


----------



## Ameriscot

merlin said:


> I love the Oban area Annie been there many times, had a romantic fling there once :bigwink:



I love Oban as well.  We go often.  Ugandan daughter works on Iona so we visit here there frequently.  Free accommodation as we can stay in her staff housing!


----------



## merlin

Ameriscot said:


> I love Oban as well.  We go often.  Ugandan daughter works on Iona so we visit here there frequently.  Free accommodation as we can stay in her staff housing!


Yes must go again soon, how are your midges doing dare I ask nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot

merlin said:


> Yes must go again soon, how are your midges doing dare I ask nthego:



OMG!!!!!  Wee b**tards!  On one of our long bike rides last week it was sunny except for a couple of miles when we rode under cloud and in the shade of trees.  There was a WALL of midgies hitting us in the face and on our sunglasses as we rode.  Didn't get bitten of course as they can't fight a breeze.  

We live in midgie central!  They don't bother me nearly as much since I've been on antihistamines, and hubby just finds them an annoyance. We've got our Jungle midge repellent so we're okay.  

The reason we booked a place in Oban instead of in the countryside is because if it's cloudy we won't have an issue with midgies in town but they'd be a nightmare outside of town.


----------



## merlin

Finally made it to Finland and we have had a blow out buffet lunch at an Indian restaurant, was going to be a dry day but sadly succumbed to an Indian beer, soon time to return to St.Peter, back though border control


----------



## Ameriscot

merlin said:


> Finally made it to Finland and we have had a blow out buffet lunch at an Indian restaurant, was going to be a dry day but sadly succumbed to an Indian beer, soon time to return to St.Peter, back though border control 



We find it difficult not to sample new beers and ales when traveling.


----------



## Shalimar

Annie some of us difficulty not  sampling while at home! Lol. Don't work too hard!  You must be very fit.


----------



## Shalimar

Merlin, that lunch sounds wonderful.


----------



## merlin

Shalimar said:


> Merlin, that lunch sounds wonderful.


Yes it was Shali, all you can eat for 10 Euros including mango lassi which I love... shouldn't need to eat again for a while.........sadly no fruitcake though.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Annie some of us difficulty not  sampling while at home! Lol. Don't work too hard!  You must be very fit.



I am and work hard to stay fit!  I'm fighting frailty!  My husband brews very good beers and ales in the garage and we always have 2 or 3 kegs ready. But they aren't compatible with calorie counting.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes we like to go to as many bars as possible when we're away..just for the ambience you understand (well on my part anyway because I'm tee-toal)..o/h drinks but I love the people watching and in Spain the tapas which we often get Gratis with our drinks. 
Glad you had a nice day in Finland merlin.. 

Belive it or not although I've popped on and off here a lot today I've got quite a lot done around here.

It's been another gloriously sunny day, not as hot as yesterday but beautiful all the same about 70 degrees f.. I managed to get the last of the gardening done this afternoon , only took me about 45 minutes but it's all looking lovely again after 2 weeks of neglect.. 

It's coming up to 6.30pm now and I just popped out to the garden for a minute and it's beautiful, sunny, quiet and with birds singing in the trees...and I can hear the shooters out in the fields shooting clay pigeons  a mile or so away .

My nephew who has been estranged from my brother and his  ex wife (his parents) for some years has recently ( a few months ago) separated from his partner after her infidelity, and in the process has lost access to his children..and is now suffering badly with depression and is out of a job.

In the process of the break-up he lost everything including his computer with all the photos of our extended family..his father included..and his own children... and emailed me today to ask if I would send him photos of the family and his own children because his ex partner won't even allow him a photograph...heartbreaking isn't it. ?

I have to sort through over 28,000 photographs this evening and send him some..


----------



## Shalimar

Holly, that is so sad about your nephew.


----------



## Lon

Got my car washed early this morning at the Car Wash. Will pick up a prescription from CVS, Gonna be 100+ today & early evening so time to just chill out, read, swim, relax and stay cool.


----------



## Kadee

It's 9.45 Am here as I post, this ....I have to run , volunteering at museum today ..May take my iPad with me it gets a little boring in quiet times, so I will be sitting in front of the heater, the quite large building which was a school  for 1200 children is very cold ......forecast temps today for our area 15c


----------



## Kath

Lon:  This is weird - today I took in the car for detailing and later went to CVS to pick up meds, just like you did!  In between, I went to two grocery stores for supplies.  Usually, I just go to one store but they were out of my dog's favorite kibble so I had to go to the other one as well.  I talked to hubby on the phone which we do every day and he said I should get my hair colored because he said my hair is getting too white.  So now I need to figure out what color to go with - if it were anybody else asking me to do this, I'd probably tell them to take a long jump off a short pier.


----------



## Ameriscot

Still cloudy here and cool but we should only get some short showers this morning, so we're taking the bikes out for a long ride.


----------



## Shalimar

Kath, have you ever tried red hair, Kath? It is so cheerful, and there a myriad of shades to choose from.


----------



## Shalimar

Cooler temperatures forecast for later today, hopefully I won't fry while gardening on the balcony. Planting vegetables in the wall planters. I will be glad when I am finished and can take a break.


----------



## hollydolly

Good Mornin' folks..

Having a trouble getting going this morning..feel very tired for some reason, didn't sleep well last night, and the sun has disappeared and we have a grey gloomy day today...I'm not a gloomy weather kind of gal so it affects my mood  sometimes. 

Kath, regard the hair I am a little less bold than Shali although red can be beautiful on some people not everyone can carry it off , but if you can it would be lovely especially a pale auburn...white can be really beautiful too, but if hubs isn't too keen why not just get a soft honey blonde..or a light ash blonde  put through it? See what you think? have a look at some colour charts online. 

Hope your volunteering day at the Museum went well Kadee and you weren't too cold, I keep forgetting it's winter in OZ. Temps are about 70 degrees here today, but cloudy!!

Shali don't get burnt. will you?.I am still suffering from quite bad sunburn on my shoulders..it's blistering now. I am so mad at myself because I'm pedantic about covering myself in Sunscreen even here in the UK, but on the day we went up to the mountains in Spain the forecast was for thick cloud all day so I only added factor to my face and nowhere else unlike every other day we were there when the temps were up to 30 deg C  and the inevitable happened and I got badly burned.....even now 4 days after my return it's still stinging like the devil..oooh I'm such a whimp!! LOL 

Annie , at last you have a day to enjoy a bike ride...have a lovely time hope you don't get attacked by the midges!!


----------



## Shalimar

A short time ago, I received a phone call from Caramel Newman's brother informing me that he had been killed in a car accident a few hours ago. No further details forthcoming at this time. Ooooh, there have been a lot of losses this year.


----------



## hollydolly

Sorry to hear you've lost a friend Shali but I'm afraid I don't know who Caramel Newman is


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, we did get attacked when getting bikes out of car and putting paniers on so I quickly applied Jungle. Riding bikes though creates breeze which midges can't  handle.


----------



## oldman

Sounds like so many have good plans for today. I am attending a class at a hotel near the airport where I live and is being given by Learjet on the operation and safety of their newest line of business jets. I was invited and it includes a free luncheon, which is always pretty good, so I thought what the heck? I may as well spend the five or so hours adding some knowledge today. It can't hurt. Have fun everyone.


----------



## Kath

Holly:  Thanks for your thoughts on hair colour - I was born with dark brown hair but I know that's too dark at this point.  I love red hair - I remember that Maureen O'Hara was my Dad's favorite actress and she looked great.  Love blond a lot and this is probably a good pick.  Your idea about looking at color charts online is a good one.

Oldman:  I hope your class is interesting today and also hope the eats are good!  

Shali:  I'm really sorry that you've lost someone important to you.  I was thinking yesterday that it's painful enough to lose loved ones due to typical causes but I have felt furious and horribly sad about the tragic losses that just happened in SC.


----------



## QuickSilver

Going with Hubby for his cysto today....  I'm more freaked out about it than he is...  Wish us luck..


----------



## hollydolly

Ameriscot said:


> Holly, we did get attacked when getting bikes out of car and putting paniers on so I quickly applied Jungle. Riding bikes though creates breeze which midges can't  handle.



Bleddy things...that's one thing apart from the Dreich weather that I DO NOT miss about Scotland..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Bleddy things...that's one thing apart from the Dreich weather that I DO NOT miss about Scotland..



The only two things that keep Scotland from being perfect - midgies and dreich weather. 

No midgies while riding the bikes and certain areas of Bute were windy.  But they swarmed when we got back to the car.  Didn't get bitten though, just annoyed.  Still had some Jungle on.

We rode 41 miles today.


----------



## Glinda

Shalimar said:


> A short time ago, I received a phone call from Caramel Newman's brother informing me that he had been killed in a car accident a few hours ago. No further details forthcoming at this time. Ooooh, there have been a lot of losses this year.



Shali, I'm so sorry about the loss of Caramel.  My deepest sympathy goes out to you, my friend.


----------



## Cookie

Dear Shali,
I just read over the previous post and realize that your friend Caramel Newman was the one who had passed away when originally I had though it was the brother.  I am so sorry that you have lost your dear friend.  How terrible! All my sympathy to you and I hope you are OK and taking good care of yourself. Many hugs.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shali, so sorry for the loss of your friend!  Hugs.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cloudy again today.  Anxious for another 4 day spell (or longer!) of sunny weather like last week!  Guess I'd better go grocery shopping if we want to eat today.  It's my policy never to shop on a Saturday but didn't get to do it yesterday as we were on our bikes.


----------



## Kath

It has rained some but tonight we are supposed to get severe storms.  It makes walking the dog a lot more challenging but that's the price that is paid for loving a pup.  I got the dog her own raincoat with matching hat but she is very anti-clothes so she runs like the wind if I get out her raincoat.  Sometimes she gives me "the look."


----------



## Cookie

She is sooooo cute.  Have a nice walk.


----------



## Kath

Thanks Cookie!  The walk was wet but still fun!


----------



## hollydolly

awww sooo cute and with a Landsend coat and hat on...  

Yesterday we had lashing rain so I didn't get down to St Pancras as I was going to. It's started off a little grim this morning, but it's supposed to brighten up later..if it does I'm going to take a long walk through the park which goes from one town to the next..have some lunch and catch the train back, no other reason than the exercise.. 

Hope your storms aren't as bad as predicted Kath!!


----------



## Kath

Thanks for liking my dawg, Holly.  I think the dog was torked because I stuffed her outsized ears into that hat!

We got plenty of scary thunder and lightening - the good part of rain is that it washes the bird residue (!?!) off the sidewalk so I don't have to do it.  There were lots of cars parked on the street as people came to visit their dads on Fathers Day.  The majority of residents in this neighborhood are from this area originally and most of their families as well - I'm one of the few whose kids and families are strewn all over the place.  Today Suki the dog actually ate a piece of Brussel sprout- I was in awe but didn't let her know that.

Hope everyone had a terrific day!


----------



## applecruncher

haha! Kath it's cute , but pets usually don't like clothes. Heck, yesterday I put a new collar on my cat and she squirmed and fought like crazy.  Brat  But now she's prancing around showing off.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath, your dog looks cute!  

Went to the gym this morning.  We are actually seeing the sun today along with the clouds.  But tomorrow will be mostly sunny so we'll be out on the bikes again.  Crossing our fingers for decent weather next week as we've booked a cottage in a town that's a good base for lots of bike rides.


----------



## QuickSilver

Finally got someone to come out and give us a price on cleaning up our front landscaping..  I had it done 10 years ago, and we have been trying to keep it neat and trimmed, but it has gotten away from us..  I'm so happy to be able to turn it over to professionals to have it done really nice... also, they clean up and haul away all the trimmings..  It will be nice to have the place looking up to snuff..  and not ragged as it has been.  It's so hard to get contracters to come out for relatively small jobs.. everyone wants the big commercial jobs and stick their noses up at residential..  I thought folks were hungry for money?


----------



## jujube

I went out on my morning walk/jog (OK, to be truthful, it's 90% walk and 10% jog) early this a.m.  I pass a house every morning that has a couple of dogs that bark like idiots at me from their yard; this morning, I came up over the hill and the dogs were out in the middle of the road.  I thought "uh-oh, here's trouble".  The dogs took one look at me, hightailed it back behind the fence and started barking at me like their usual idiotic selves.  Thankfully, their bark IS worse than their bite.  Thought I was safe until I went over the next hill and got attacked by two huge grey geese, who apparently felt that I was trespassing.  I think I'd rather be attacked by the dogs.


----------



## QuickSilver

Geese are mean


----------



## hollydolly

Oh Lord you're right Geese can be far more scary than dogs sometimes..fortunately the Geese around here seem to be quite Tame.. 

Today has been a gloriously sunny day . I got loads of chores done and the dreaded ironing. We had high winds last night so the  back lawn was covered in the dreaded dried Holly leaves...I blerry hate that Holly tree, we inherited it with the house and hubs likes it so he won't allow me to get someone to chop it down, but it creates a lot of work all year round. 

I popped into our local market  town quickly just for one errand, and as it was so nice I sat people watching outside Cafe Nero with a Latte for about 20 minutes

Popped into a little independent ladies wear shop on the way back to the car, and found not one but 2 jackets which will be perfect for work. One a cropped purple check wool jacket, and the other a Black with pink floral design . it sounds horrid but it's really pretty and best of all they are very individual.. ..so I'm delighted with those. 

Got back, and decided regardless of the heat, I would have dinner early (at 3pm)..so for the first time in months I made myself a whole roast dinner..Yorkshire puddings, Roast Potatoes, Carrot and swede mash, and just one wafer thin slice of Salt Beef. delicious, but it's not something my stomach could cope with every week, I am a very light eater most of the time, but I took it outside and sat at the garden table and enjoyed it al fresco.. 

Just gone 4.30pm now, and it's still gloriously sunny and comfortable warm in the garden..temps about 70 degrees..


----------



## Davey Jones

GRRRRR..a small bird hit the car on the roof and left a small 2"x3" damage paint mark. Took the car to a auto body place,
Cost $450 to repaint the WHOLE friggin roof, insurance has a $500 deductible.grrrrrrrr
Job will take 3 days and insurance company will give me $20/day for a rental car...whoopee!!!!

Remember the old days when they could simply repair and paint those small spot and have your car back within hours?

Don't know if that bird survived but if I catch it.....GRRRRRR
"I HAD THE RIGHT OF WAY YOU STUPID BIRD!!".


----------



## Jackie22

Sun is shinning and its 90 degrees in Texas....heading into summer, we've had so much rain that the grass is growing like crazy, I'm having to mow every other day just to keep up, I have help coming on Friday to do some of the harder jobs around here and that will help.

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## QuickSilver

Jackie22 said:


> Sun is shinning and its 90 degrees in Texas....heading into summer, we've had so much rain that the grass is growing like crazy, I'm having to mow every other day just to keep up, I have help coming on Friday to do some of the harder jobs around here and that will help.
> 
> Everyone have a great day!



Sometimes it gets to be too much.. for sure..  This is the first year we are hiring a company to come out and trim all our hedges and landscaping.  We used to do it all ourselves and it was quite a job..  What's nice about it is that they trim and tidy everything up and haul all the trimmings away!!  Hubby's got a bad back and we are getting a bit too old to do all that work out in the heat.


----------



## hollydolly

Jackie22 said:


> Sun is shinning and its 90 degrees in Texas....heading into summer, we've had so much rain that the grass is growing like crazy, I'm having to mow every other day just to keep up, I have help coming on Friday to do some of the harder jobs around here and that will help.
> 
> Everyone have a great day!



Jackie it's been the high 70's here and just lovely and comfortable..set to be the same the rest of the week, we tend usually only to get up to low 80's during summer here in the south of the Uk which is the hottest part..sometimes tho' (not today) the high humidity can be horrid.

Today I took myself off to see my friend who has a boat on the river..and we put the world to rights for a little while then I went off and did some shopping in a brand new superstore that's opened in a town near by...oooh it was lovely, even tho' it's been open a couple of weeks the aisles were almost empty of shoppers, everything was spotlessly clean, AC was set just right not too cold.. and the Car park had much more spaces than cars..wonder how long _that_ will last 

Stopped off and had a drink outside pretty little Greek taverna,  read my book and people watched for  about 1/2 an hour., very relaxing..








Back to the workhouse tomorrow..12 hours of madness...


----------



## Kath

Holly - That picture of the Taverna is beautiful!  The flowers are awesome and look so perfect!  I've been reading up on places I hope to see when I finally get my UK journey off the ground.  There are lots of places I haven't seen in the northern part of England and haven't been to Scotland yet.  Last time I was over there, it was in the Spring but I may do the next trip in the Fall.  I hope your day in the workhouse isn't too awful tomorrow...keep thinking of the picture of the Taverna with flowers...well, don't I sound like a sugar plum fairy (sometimes I make myself nauseous)!  I had a long, often chaotic work life so I know what you face on a workday!  I tried and tried, but I couldn't quit my smoking habit until I left the job.

This morning I discovered a bunch of ant hills in my lawn - first time for ants but have lots of other bothersome bugs.  Anyway, I drove to the hardware store and got a big container of ant eradicator and sprayed myself silly.  After the Ant War, I did some pruning on the rosebushes and vacuumed (i.e., hoovered) the garage floor.  When the weather is sunny with relatively low humidity like it was today, I sure feel more energetic than it's more hot and humid.


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all, just getting ready to leave for my first day back at work for almost 3 weeks..temps are set to be almost 80 degrees today but I won't get to see much of the sun today...

Kath yes the Taverna does look picturesque doesn't it? 


..as for your next trip...Some parts of the North of England are beautiful and of course my birth country Scotland is stunning in many places..however the drawback with both of those is the horrid weather ....You should come and visit us in the warm South.. 

I blerry hate Ants, I hate them above almost any other insects apart from roaches and fortunately I have never seen a roach here only in Spain and Greece.. That said in the rented place we had a couple of weeks ago we woke up one morning to Ants all over the livingroom floor..I was straight to the Todo shop to get the biggest can of Bug spray I could fine and they were HISTORY!! 

Ooops must dash...running late...have a good day folks..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Morning all, just getting ready to leave for my first day back at work for almost 3 weeks..temps are set to be almost 80 degrees today but I won't get to see much of the sun today...
> 
> Kath yes the Taverna does look picturesque doesn't it?
> 
> 
> ..as for your next trip...Some parts of the North of England are beautiful and of course my birth country Scotland is stunning in many places..however the drawback with both of those is the horrid weather ....You should come and visit us in the warm South..
> 
> I blerry hate Ants, I hate them above almost any other insects apart from roaches and fortunately I have never seen a roach here only in Spain and Greece.. That said in the rented place we had a couple of weeks ago we woke up one morning to Ants all over the livingroom floor..I was straight to the Todo shop to get the biggest can of Bug spray I could fine and they were HISTORY!!
> 
> Ooops must dash...running late...have a good day folks..



London is great to visit for the history, but for landscape and gorgeous scenery you can't beat Scotland and the north of England.  Ok, ok, the weather often sucks but I'll keep Scotland. And Scots are the friendliest and funniest.


----------



## Ameriscot

Plans today are some muscle workouts and housework.  I've begun packing for our trip on Saturday and a week of biking.  Forecast shows drops of rain most days but also shows some sun.  Temps 15-18C/60's.  That's fine.  Got rainsuits if needed although I'm fine with drizzle as that is what it's likely to be.  We wear nylon trousers which dry very fast if they get wet.  Midgies can't catch you with the breeze created on a bike.  layful:


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, have a good day back at work!


----------



## hollydolly

Ameriscot said:


> London is great to visit for the history, but for landscape and gorgeous scenery you can't beat Scotland and the north of England.  Ok, ok, the weather often sucks but I'll keep Scotland. *And Scots are the friendliest and funniest*.



of course we are...


----------



## hollydolly

Ameriscot said:


> Holly, have a good day back at work!



Thanks Annie, it was verrrry verrry busy, trying to juggle a zillion balls with only one bat..... thank god I'm working from home tomorrow just a few hours should take care of it..then back in to the workhouse on Saturday..


----------



## Kath

This a.m I had my first ever appointment with a cardiologist - my family doctor sent me to him because I need testing for a reason why my cholesterol is a bit elevated.  I've had this problem ever since I got hypopituitarism and was taking a med that took my cholesterol way down but had a negative effect on my kidneys.  Then tried a statin drug which I had a nasty reaction to.  So the new tests are supposed to tell where next to turn.  Otherwise, the old ticker is chugging along very well.

Then I dashed into the grocery store for supplies because we are supposed to get more storms tonight and maybe tomorrow - then gassed up the car.  I've been gradually replacing the LED bulbs in my ceiling can lights but I hate having to climb up on the kitchen counter in order to reach the ceiling - when I look up to screw in the light I feel just a wee bit dizzy which is scary.  So I'm replacing bulbs at the rate of 1 or 2 a day but eventually this chore will get done.

Holly and Annie - you both are such a help as I move along on my UK journey project - many thanks to you both!  I don't mind if the UK weather is rainy because that's what helps make the landscape so beautiful - and I know I need to explore Scotland being a huge fan of the Outlander series.  The countryside and mountains shown in this series is the most beautiful I've ever seen anywhere!  

Hope everyone's day went very well!


----------



## Lon

Right now it's 102F and climbing. I'm shutting off the air conditioner in my apartment and going down to the pool for a swim and a cool glass of chardonnay until early evening. Then I will come back to my apartment, I will turn on the air conditioner and fix a nice cheese,tomato,mushroom omlette  and salad for my dinner with some more wine of course. Then some Netflix until bed time.


----------



## jujube

Went on a 2 1/2 hour tubing trip yesterday down the Green River Gorge.  Gorge-ous!  One thing about tubing is that it is great training for patience......there is no hurrying the river; the river will get you there when the river wants to.  Went to the doctor today to see if the back and side pain I've had for the last nine days is another kidney stone.  Doesn't look like it and they gave me some really, really good muscle relaxants.  This afternoon, I don't care when that damn river gets me there....I just don't care, I tell you!  Woooooo.....


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> This a.m I had my first ever appointment with a cardiologist - my family doctor sent me to him because I need testing for a reason why my cholesterol is a bit elevated.  I've had this problem ever since I got hypopituitarism and was taking a med that took my cholesterol way down but had a negative effect on my kidneys.  Then tried a statin drug which I had a nasty reaction to.  So the new tests are supposed to tell where next to turn.  Otherwise, the old ticker is chugging along very well.
> 
> Then I dashed into the grocery store for supplies because we are supposed to get more storms tonight and maybe tomorrow - then gassed up the car.  I've been gradually replacing the LED bulbs in my ceiling can lights but I hate having to climb up on the kitchen counter in order to reach the ceiling - when I look up to screw in the light I feel just a wee bit dizzy which is scary.  So I'm replacing bulbs at the rate of 1 or 2 a day but eventually this chore will get done.
> 
> Holly and Annie - you both are such a help as I move along on my UK journey project - many thanks to you both!  I don't mind if the UK weather is rainy because that's what helps make the landscape so beautiful - and I know I need to explore Scotland being a huge fan of the Outlander series.  The countryside and mountains shown in this series is the most beautiful I've ever seen anywhere!
> 
> Hope everyone's day went very well!



I am a HUGE Outlander fan. And Scotland is as gorgeous as they show in the series!


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> Went on a 2 1/2 hour tubing trip yesterday down the Green River Gorge.  Gorge-ous!  One thing about tubing is that it is great training for patience......there is no hurrying the river; the river will get you there when the river wants to.  Went to the doctor today to see if the back and side pain I've had for the last nine days is another kidney stone.  Doesn't look like it and they gave me some really, really good muscle relaxants.  This afternoon, I don't care when that damn river gets me there....I just don't care, I tell you!  Woooooo.....



Woohoo! Fun!


----------



## hollydolly

Good morning all..

I've been up since 5am..got 2 hours of work done at home online and on the phone... another 2 or 3 hours later today should finish it off ...I do like my  odd days working from home.. 

Kath I hope you get your results quickly so they can find where the problem lies and get it all fixed for you PDQ.. :love_heart:..and the predicted storms aren't too bad.. 



Jujube tubing it's great fun, but not for me these days my back would seize up completely after 10 minutes.. hope you had a fab time tho'...

Temps are set to be high here today but it's threatening rain so home is probably the best place for me t'day

Have a good day folks..


----------



## Kadee

6pm here just arrived home from Adelaide , Seen doctor again!! Regarding my blood pressure which keeps going up and down like a Yo Yo, Its so annoying, poor doctor just about pulling what hair he has left out  He is wondering if it's a inherited problem , trouble is don't really have any older relatives left to ask if they have ever had problems..with BP


----------



## Kath

Kadee46 said:


> 6pm here just arrived home from Adelaide , Seen doctor again!! Regarding my blood pressure which keeps going up and down like a Yo Yo, Its so annoying, poor doctor just about pulling what hair he has left out  He is wondering if it's a inherited problem , trouble is don't really have any older relatives left to ask if they have ever had problems..with BP



Kadee - A few years ago, I began to have episodes of spiking BP.  My doctor was trying all sorts of tests to get to the reason why this was happening.  As it turned out, he finally found that a medication I was taking was causing a side effect (the spiky BP).  Some prescription meds are easily taken by many folks, but others get bad reactions to the same med.  For instance, I am so allergic to sulfa drugs that I break out in hives everywhere, even in my mouth.  Maybe your doctor could look at medication reaction unless he already has done that.  I know BP spikes are nerve-wracking but I hope you can try to stay as calm about it as you can.  I'll be thinking about you and hoping your BP soon stops its spikiness.


----------



## Lon

It's going to be another hot day hitting 106F by 2PM so I may just go hide out at a movie this afternoon and a swim after and before a light and early dinner. Maybe play a little poker with some of my neighbors early evening.


----------



## QuickSilver

Maybe a little wine and a good soak in the hot tub tonight.


----------



## Ameriscot

Nearly finished packing for our trip tomorrow.  We've booked the best location to use as a base for bike rides.  A couple of islands are on our list and bicycles are free on the ferries, so just a small passenger fee.  And then lots of coastal rides and some in the countryside.


----------



## Davey Jones

Kadee46 said:


> 6pm here just arrived home from Adelaide , Seen doctor again!! Regarding my blood pressure which keeps going up and down like a Yo Yo, Its so annoying, poor doctor just about pulling what hair he has left out  He is wondering if it's a inherited problem , trouble is don't really have any older relatives left to ask if they have ever had problems..with BP


 Did you doctor mentioned a pacemaker to control the blood pressure?
My 42 year old daughter has one for 4 years now..big improvement.


----------



## Kadee

Kath said:


> Kadee - A few years ago, I began to have episodes of spiking BP.  My doctor was trying all sorts of tests to get to the reason why this was happening.  As it turned out, he finally found that a medication I was taking was causing a side effect (the spiky BP).  Some prescription meds are easily taken by many folks, but others get bad reactions to the same med.  For instance, I am so allergic to sulfa drugs that I break out in hives everywhere, even in my mouth.  Maybe your doctor could look at medication reaction unless he already has done that.  I know BP spikes are nerve-wracking but I hope you can try to stay as calm about it as you can.  I'll be thinking about you and hoping your BP soon stops its spikiness.


Thanks Kath , I have mentioned that to him but for some reason they are reluctant to change Meds .....I have been to cardoligist and had all sorts of tests nothing showed up ..So frustrating ..
Im also a very sentisive person when it comes to Meds .. I'm allergic to antibiotics, a Fluid tablets , sulpha you name it ....
i have been on the same Meds for over 10 years ...


----------



## Kadee

Davey Jones said:


> Did you doctor mentioned a pacemaker to control the blood pressure?
> My 42 year old daughter has one for 4 years now..big improvement.


Thanks DJ As Mentioned above ..I seen a cardiologist for over two years, had MRI all sorts of tests nothing wrong with the works 
I have stopped seeing her it was costing me a fortune and resolving nothing.....


----------



## Shalimar

Kadee, I am medication sensitive/allergic also. Even those meds my picky body tolerates have a nasty habit of reversing themselves after a time. Ie making the problem worse. I suggest you find a doctor who will try new meds. Best of luck, keep us posted.


----------



## Kath

Wow, am I beat!  Spent most of today sprucing (oh, a good ING word!) up the house as my daughter, son-in-law, 3 grandkids, and their dog are going to drive up here for a few days.  I just have today and tomorrow to get everything done and I just barely have enough beds - the dog gets all the floor.  Then there's the food thing because they are hugely into health food, like all must be gluten-free, sugar-free, everything-free except for the smoothies which are primarily made of kale.  Another grocery store trip.

Bon voyage, Annie!  Have a great trip!


----------



## hollydolly

Just a quick good morning all ( 7am and I'm just getting ready to leave for the workhouse) ...it's set to be hot today around low 80's  , but I won't see much of the sun, but thank god it's not the same temps as you have Lon, because we have no AC at work... 

Annie have a great time.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Holly. Send us some sun please!


----------



## hollydolly

I'll try my best chikadee...


----------



## Pam

Beautiful, sunny morning here in my little corner of north west England.  I've got my granddaughters coming round  this afternoon then grandson  coming round to stay the night so... this morning is going to be a very  lazy one, sitting outside reading my book and soaking up the sunshine. 

Enjoy your trip away, AS.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> I'll try my best chikadee...



Thanks Holly! Sun just popped out!


----------



## Ameriscot

Pam said:


> Beautiful, sunny morning here in my little corner of north west England.  I've got my granddaughters coming round  this afternoon then grandson  coming round to stay the night so... this morning is going to be a very  lazy one, sitting outside reading my book and soaking up the sunshine.
> 
> Enjoy your trip away, AS.



Thanks! Sounds like your day will be ideal.


----------



## Shalimar

Pam, I hope your day with family is lovely.


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Shali. In the car now. Clouds, rain, sun.  Ready to ride!


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning all......Annie have a good trip, well we had another rain to pass through last night, just as the ground was beginning to dry out.  The grass in pasture is taller than I've ever seen it as hay balers have not been able to get in due to rain....I hate to complain as memories of the drought keep popping up, but mercy, this is getting old.

My granddaughter and her family are coming today to show me pictures of their cruise, that will be fun.


----------



## oldman

Not able to go to church this morning. The boss and his two cronies are flying back down to Dallas this afternoon, so I have to set up our fight plan and get the plane ready for a 1 o'clock departure. Will be home on Wednesday. I'm OK with making the trip, but he called me at 9:30 last night to tell me about this trip. He apologized for the last minute notice, saying that the distributor in Dallas needs to have the boss give his presentation to several South American guests that he is "charming" this week for their business. Don't these guys ever relax?

One nice bit of news, we are going to Atlanta in two weeks to look at "buying" a new jet.


----------



## Ameriscot

Went on 39 mile bike ride today. Not sure where we'll  ride tomorrow. Love the cottage we rented.


----------



## Kath

Ameriscot said:


> Went on 39 mile bike ride today. Not sure where we'll  ride tomorrow. Love the cottage we rented.



Don't forget to take pictures - I love to see where you go your journeys!


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> Don't forget to take pictures - I love to see where you go your journeys!



Taking lots of photos and will post some when we get home.


----------



## Ameriscot

Going on a shorter bike ride today. Those very hilly rides are knackering.


----------



## hollydolly

Good Morning all...


This week we're forecast to get High hot temps some very humid nights as well.. 2 days this week are set to be in the 90's and I'll be working both those days with no AC where I work.. *yikes*.. 

Today is set to be a  gloriously sunny day again with fairly comfortable low 80's..temps. 

Annie I see your weather has been pretty dire..what a shame..at least you've got a nice rental, which Island are you on?


----------



## Ameriscot

We had sun after noon yesterday. Was lovely, rode to Seil. We are in Oban but will go to Tiree Thursday. Lismore tomorrow. Today will be wet. Going anyway.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh Lovely Oban...I was just thinking the other day that I'd like to visit there again..it's been over 40 years LOL. ...


----------



## Kadee

7.20 PM here nothing exciting ......I had a busy day, Vacumed the tiled floors,, washed them ,Walked 5.2 Km, Made two lots of youghurt, prepaired food to go out dancing tomorrow, hall where we go is in middle of nowhere so we take our own lunch it's 20 km from home... ....cooked tea .. Just had a shower ....Now I'm sitting down and I'm  not moving untill I go to bed


----------



## oldman

I am in Dallas right now and it is pretty warm. It must be about 80F degrees already. I am hanging out here for a few days until the boss is done schmoozing with a customer. What to do, what to do? Maybe I will take a day trip to Galveston Island. I have a pilot friend that lives there. I just checked and it's too far of a drive for a day trip. I'll find something to do to pass the time. 

We had a terrible landing late yesterday afternoon. We must have hit rush hour because they chased me to 3 go arounds. I shouldn't have been so honest when they asked me how much fuel we were carrying. That's usually a sign of things are backed up. 

OK, decided to try and tour Cowboys Stadium (AT&T Stadium) later this morning or early afternoon. I'm in Irving and the stadium is about 15 miles away in Arlington. I am not even a Cowboys fan, but I need to fill some time before hitting the hotel pool.


----------



## Pam

About to watch first day of Wimbledon.  Friends and family know not to disturb me.


----------



## Shalimar

Enjoy your Wimbledon, Pam.


----------



## Ameriscot

Despite forecast we had a pretty nice day. A couple of short episodes of drizzle but otherwise sun or thin cloud. 34 mile bike ride, some steep hills.

Tomorrow a ride to Isle of Lismore. It's  forecast to be in the 80s in much of Scotland. 

Word of wisdom: never ride a bike with your mouth open.


----------



## Shalimar

Have fun, Annie.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Have fun, Annie.



Thanks, Shali! Really enjoying ourselves even though we are knackered at the end of the day.


----------



## Ameriscot

46 mile bike ride today. Lovely! Sticking to a short 20 mile tomorrow.  Our legs are complaining


----------



## hollydolly

Evening all,

Just a quick hello before I go off to bed. Its been really hot here today around the high 80's ..not a cloud in the sky but humidity was very high about 80% ..it's been a very hectic day for me today also had to see my consultant today as well.. and I'm now feeling the effects of the humidity..we generally don't have AC in our homes in the Uk unlike my home on the continent, but thank goodness I have a ceiling fan in the bedroom otherwise I'd have difficulty sleeping..gotta be up at 5am for work tomorrow and it's forecast to be up to 95 deg tomorrow. 

Hope you've all had a good day..and you've now got the sun annie. and not too knackered after all that cycling in the heat...


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks. It hit 22 today. Not bad.


----------



## Kath

Today was wall to wall reading because it rained hard most of the day.  Around lunchtime, a guy from the security system came to check out a minor flaw in the works.  I was glad to get that aggravation taken care of.  I'm starting to pack for my trip to the beach in a few weeks - I'm starting this on the early side because I never can figure out if I'm packing too much or too little.

Hope everyone's day went well!


----------



## oldman

Flying back up to PA today. Just looked at the aviation weather and it appears that we could have some storms as we pass through the Ohio Valley. Maybe I will choose to take a more southerly track and avoid the bad stuff. I will know more when I file our flight plan and pre-check the weather situation again. The boss is a nervous flyer and does not like flying through clouds, let alone storms.


----------



## QuickSilver

Planning a weekend trip.  Perhaps to Galena, Il..   Staying at our other house, but no chores or work.. just relaxation and rest.  Hubby has been working really hard around the house for several weeks and needs a break.


----------



## Ameriscot

Gorgeous day. 35 mile ride on Isle of Mull. 
I've  done 400+ miles on my bike in about 3 weeks.


----------



## hollydolly

Evening all..

Annie is that the Waverly ferry in your picture? Nice piccy.

I am absolutely exhausted it's Been 100 degrees F here today...and I\ve worked a solid 12 hours in the heat with No AC in the workhouse at all...I went out and bought a Fan during the morning, but really the fan was only cooling the corner it was stood in...the Sun and heat I can take ..but the humidity was up in the 60's or more today, as soon as I got home from work my drenched clothing went in the washer and I swear if there had been anyone between me and my shower they would have been trampled to death..LOL.. ..It's 1/4 to 8 now and the temps are still in the low 90's F with 40% humidity I'm very happy that I have a ceiling fan in the bedroom cuz that is gonna be mighty warm tonight..


----------



## applecruncher

Oh gads, Holly.   Hope you have some relief soon.  I remember a few years ago our entire CITY (800,000+) had a massive power outage during hot humid weather.  Thankfully my neighborhood was only down for 24 hrs but some people went several days or as long as a week.  Not even a fan!


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, that's  just some cruise ship in Oban Harbour. The Waverly is a paddle steamer, not a ferry. Lovely temps here!


----------



## hollydolly

Oh jeez AC.....I think I'd die if I had to go a week in this heat and humidity...I'm just getting ready for bed..it's just gone 9 and I'm up again at 5 for another 12 hours ..storms expected in the next day or 2 but I'm off for the long weekend thank Gawd. 

Annie yes of course the Waverley is a paddle steamer *duh* , I'd completely forgotten that..


----------



## ndynt

Thankfully the humidity has dropped, Holly.  That is what does you in.  May tomorrow be more pleasant for you.   
Lovely picture, Annie.


----------



## Ameriscot

Hubby's bike has a flat and we had to catch an early ferry so no biking today. Just walking. Heading to Isle of Tiree and forecast calls for rainsuits. Has gorgeous beaches and it's an island neither of us has visited.


----------



## Pam

Shame about the flat tyre! Enjoy your walking instead, the Isle of Tiree sounds lovely. 

Not as hot up here today but still tshirt weather so I've been sorting out the tubs in my (tiny) back yard and am now going to sit out there and read until Wimbledon starts.


----------



## oldman

Flew home yesterday in the late afternoon. As predicted, airliners coming through the Ohio Valley were reporting some pretty heavy turbulence, so we took a southerly route, which added a half hour to our flying time, but we avoided the heavy stuff and the boss was happy. He is a nervous flyer, so I try to make his ride as smooth as possible.


----------



## Lon

I am driving 70 miles to have a reunion lunch with a guy that I hired 34 years ago today. He posted this fact on Facebook and I had forgot all about it. It gave me a big lump in my throat reading the accolades he bestowed on me. He moved on and became a successful author on Finance, a Cruise Ship Host Speaker on Finance and quite wealthy. I take no credit for his successes, just for discovering him.


----------



## QuickSilver

My first property tax bill with my SENIOR discount arrived today!! epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::thankyou1:


----------



## hollydolly

Good morning folks..

Another glorious start to the morning, set to be a comfortable mid 80's today and best of all I'm off work for the weekend..  Very glad of it too, it's been a particularly difficult few days with staffing problems..so I'm just gonna get some brain rest today .. 

Lon wow, I hope your reunion went very well, what a lovely way to find an old friend..

Annie...hope you get some good weather today and the tyre is fixed, when do you get back?


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunny and 22 today. Tire not fixed. Walked on Tiree yesterday. A very long day. 8 am to 10pm. Rest day today. Ferry to Mull. Bus to Tobermory.  Home tomorrow.


----------



## Jackie22

Morning all......woke up to lovely weather here this morning.  I need to clean the inside of my car before it gets too hot.  We're entering into the hot hot summer and 'staying inside all day' for me, usually last until September...nothing really exciting about my agenda today....just giving you the weather report for Texas....lol

Have a good day.


----------



## Ameriscot

Nice day but got talked into a 4 mile round trip hike to see this.


----------



## Josiah

Challenged as I am in the kitchen, I'm going to try to make a real beef stew following a u tube recipe. My previous effort involved putting all the ingredients in a pot adding some water and boiling it for a couple of hours....tasted terrible.


----------



## QuickSilver

Leaving for the long weekend in a few minutes..  Have a great 4th everyone!!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Have fun QS!


----------



## Ameriscot

A few pics from today.



6


----------



## Ameriscot




----------



## hollydolly

lovely pictures Annie, it's lovely to see it in the sunshine for a change...it looks beautiful..


----------



## hollydolly

Good morning all...

Another day set to be hot and sunny..yesterday was glorious and  unusually we both had a weekday off work, so we drove over to the reservoir at the other side of our county...and just chilled all day, had a lovely late lunch al fresco at the riverside pub ... hubs had halloumi and courgette patties with a fruity olive oil and balsamic drenched salad and I Stilton stuffed mushroom wrapped in pancetta with the most deliciously locally sourced Smoked Ham and poched egg with hollandaise sauce.. . 

Took a walk along the towpath and then to the lakes at the reservoir afterwards,  and there were so few people around, probably because it was a weekday, but it was just a lovely chill out day...

Some pictures from yesterday...


----------



## oldman

Great pictures. I enjoy looking at the architecture. My wife and I are going to Europe later this summer. I have never been there, other than a stop-over, but never got out of the airport. 

Driving to Cleveland this morning to attend a cookout with friends and relatives later this afternoon. Then, staying overnight at least one night, maybe two, depending on if I feel like driving home tomorrow afternoon. I can drive this in about 6 hours, if my wife limits her bathroom breaks.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Holly.  We had very little rain the whole week - just a few episodes of drizzle, but lots of sun or just clouds.  We did not have decent wifi which was the only complaint, but we had a great little house overlooking the Calmac terminal.  So perfect location for all the trips.  

After I go shopping to fill our empty cupboards I'll go through the 467 photos on my camera and then the ones on my phone. 

Oldman, where are you traveling to?


----------



## Bullie76

Nice pictures. 

Not doing much today. Suppose to rain so will catch up on washing clothes. Will head down to my condo on the AL coast early next week. Wouldn't be caught dead there this weekend being the 4th an all the crowds. I used to go the coast when I was younger on holiday weekends. Loved it then, but the crowds not so much at my old age.


----------



## Lon

It's 8 AM here and July 4th. No big plans for today All of the family is at Pismo Beach for the holiday weekend to get away from the Valley heat. I will cook up some Baby Back Pork Ribs for myself and just hang out.


----------



## Jackie22

I have plans to poison some weeds and then watch a movie this afternoon.....my son and his family always sell fireworks on the 4th and the others are busy packing since they've sold their house so its just another ho hum day here.

Lovely photos, Annie and Holly.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Jackie.  Happy 4th!


----------



## jujube

Just got back from a small-town parade.....heavy on the antique tractors and the local Jeep club.  As it has been doing in the month we have been here, it's raining.   On and off, mostly.  Hoping it holds off for the fireworks tonight.


----------



## Kath

Annie and Holly - you both take such fabulous pix!  I rarely post pictures online because I've never been a decent picture-taker.
I hope everyone's 4th is a good one - we've had off and on rain today but hope that lets up in time for fireworks - if the night is clear enough, I can see some off the fireworks go off in the distance.  If I were any farther away from town, I wouldn't be able to see any of it.  Tomorrow I'll be visiting hubby at the med center and some friends are going as well since my achy heel is hard to push the pedals with - so my buds offered to drive. :wink-new:


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, Kath.  Working on my photos now and will upload some tomorrow. Happy 4th!


----------



## hollydolly

Kath, thanks for the comliment but really we'd love to see your photos if you ever get around to posting them, I enjoy seeing  everyone's photos..as well as taking my own...please don't think that we wouldn't enjoy them even if you think they're not great, I'm sure _we_ will..  Hope you get a clear enough night to enjoy the sight of the amazing firework shows!!


----------



## Ameriscot

I enjoy seeing everyone else's photos as well!

Finishing up the laundry from our trip.  Finished unpacking.  And nearly finished uploading photos to my Flickr albums and writing my blog (a travelogue).  I will resize some of the photos from last week and post them here.


----------



## hollydolly

Afternoon folks...

Pleased you enjoyed your trip despite the flat tyre and the rain Annie, looking forward to seeing your pictures. 

We've had rain this morning but the sun is coming out now and drying everything up nicely again.

I've just been out raking the lawn of the dreaded layer of Holly leaves that have been constantly falling due to the unusually hot temps we've been having for the last few weeks, it's an almost daily job at the moment, and it's a back breaking job. I do have a leaf blower, but it's such a faff to get out from the back of  the shed as well as being horrendously noisy so I rake the leaves by hand..

Today I'm just catching up with some recorded TV programmes...and a little ironing, and otherwise chilling on the pooter..

Bullie, I hope you have a lovely time next week at the condo..very good idea to stay away during the holidays..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Afternoon folks...
> 
> Pleased you enjoyed your trip despite the flat tyre and the rain Annie, looking forward to seeing your pictures.
> 
> We've had rain this morning but the sun is coming out now and drying everything up nicely again.
> 
> I've just been out raking the lawn of the dreaded layer of Holly leaves that have been constantly falling due to the unusually hot temps we've been having for the last few weeks, it's an almost daily job at the moment, and it's a back breaking job. I do have a leaf blower, but it's such a faff to get out from the back of  the shed as well as being horrendously noisy so I rake the leaves by hand..
> 
> Today I'm just catching up with some recorded TV programmes...and a little ironing, and otherwise chilling on the pooter..
> 
> Bullie, I hope you have a lovely time next week at the condo..very good idea to stay away during the holidays..



Thanks.  We actually had very little rain.  Had a mix of cloud and sun and a wee bit of drizzle.  A very short shower one day but not for long.  Back to choosing some pics to resize.


----------



## Ameriscot

I won't bother putting this photo in my trip thread, but it always makes me laugh.


----------



## Josiah

Had a 14 hour episode of atrial fibrillation yesterday initiated by a particularly strenuous floor exercise I was doing. How's that for pay back for good intentions? So today I'll try to accomplish my yesterday's agenda.


----------



## Ameriscot

Josiah said:


> Had a 14 hour episode of atrial fibrillation yesterday initiated by a particularly strenuous floor exercise I was doing. How's that for pay back for good intentions? So today I'll try to accomplish my yesterday's agenda.



Hope all is well now, Josiah!


----------



## hollydolly

Oh poor you Josiah...what a scary experience for you , hope you're feeling a whole lot better today..you must take it easy you know, gentle exercises..no more swinging from chandeliers 

Annie, yes we also have  those road signs here in the country lanes..or close to old folks homes and centres..


----------



## Lon

Breakfast at 7 AM then Petanque Melee at 8 AM  Play begins at 9 AM for a few games before the day hits 100+F then back to my apartment for lunch and nap-----Chill out for rest of day and evening. Netflix tonight.


----------



## hollydolly

Morning folks,

Grey start to the morning, rain forecast soon for today, but high temps and high humidity . Off to the workhouse shortly ..for another 12 hours down the mine. have a good day everyone..


----------



## Ameriscot

Don't work too hard Holly!  Stay cool.

Not a gym day but doing my weights. Housework.


----------



## Glinda

Mornin', everyone.  I'm meeting my friend, Anne, early this morning and we're going to a neighboring community (La Mesa for those of you familiar with the area) for a 1 to 2 hour walk with a group.  It will be leisurely walking on flat terrain.  It will be fun to meet others who like walking early in the morning.  San Diego weather has been oddly overcast and humid with temps in low 70s lately.  Unusual for July.  This is fine with me but tourists and some residents prefer blazing sun.  I expect it will return to normal July weather soon.  :sunshine:  After the walk, we'll probably undo our good work by having a nice brunch.  I hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## hollydolly

Hope you enjoyed your group walk Glinda and it wasn't too humid for you.

Today was a mix of showers and sun. Long day at work, a lot to do today..hopefully tomorrow won't be quite as manic.

9.30pm here so another half hour and it'll be bedtime for me,fftobed: gotta be up again at 5am..

Have a good rest of the day everyone..


----------



## Kath

Glinda your walk sounds like a lot of fun - best walks are those where you can join up with other interesting folks!

Holly, your hours (5 a.m.to 9:30 p.m.) are just the same as mine when I was still working. That five o'clock hour came so early!

Today I had an appt. with my orthopod for another test of my messed up shoulder and then he gave me a big shot into the shoulder ball-and-socket joint - OW!!!  The road over to the doctor's office is under construction so I had to make some weird turns and was a bit late for appt.  I apologized my head off but then I realized I wasn't the one who thought up the detour.  Running around in 90 degree heat and high humidity is a jog inside hell.

Got home from the doctor's just in time to get the dog to her beauty appt.  She looks pretty slick and smells like lilies but it was such a big deal to her that she's now in the middle of a kind of exhaustion coma.  I think this will be an early night-night.  

Sleep tight everyone!


----------



## hollydolly

Good Morning all...

Oh Kath what a rotten day for you yesterday..that Shoulder injection sounds verrry painful, and all the stress on top of being late but thankfully you weren't the only one. How brave you are to come home after that and still manage to get pooch to her beauty appointment awww, you sound like my daughter it's the sort of commitment she has to her dogs too. I hope you feel better today! ((hugs))

Rainy day today, temps about 21 degrees, but we're going to have a cold wind so I'll have to rethink my outfit this morning for work..put a cardigan or a jacket over the top I think.

Have a lovely day everybody..


----------



## applecruncher

Kath was it a cortisone shot? I had one a few yrs ago and it really helped.


----------



## Ameriscot

Went to the gym this morning.  Ran into my American friend and we had a long blether, but fortunately I didn't have bus to catch as I drove into town to shop.

Kath, hope your shoulder feels better.


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all,

No work for me today, off to see the consultant ( again)..this morning at the hospital, hopefully with some resolutions. Later into work for a corporate meeting, and then hopefully home early afternoon..so a short day for me...and then working from home tomorrow and then off until next week...yeaaah!! suits me fine!!

Daughter who has boarding kennels had an English bulldog die on her during the night from heat exhaustion. Poor little thing was brachycephalic  , she only had 1/3 lunch capacity  because of that and couldn't get enough air into her lungs due to the high temps( 47 degrees yesterday and still 30 degrees at 10pm at night..even tho' they applied all their first aid training and their vet did everything they could to save her, poor little pooch died. My daughter is heartbroken, but just despairs at seeing dogs who are bred in such a way to have their health suffer so badly for appearances sake.


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, hope you have a good result at the consultants and a short day at work.  

Aww..poor dog.  47 degrees!!?


----------



## Ameriscot

About half cloud half sun here.  Supposed to have a BBQ at our friends' house tonight.  Doing housework while husband is in Glasgow visiting his uncle who has dementia.


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks Annie...the dog wasn't in 47 degrees of course, they have sheltered kennels which are cool for them but the ambient temps outside meant that it was waaay too hot for a dog who has breathing problems, and she collapsed struggling to breathe. My s-i-l and daughter are very aware of any dogs that come into the kennels who have ill health and they check on them every hour through the night, taking turns..it's an exhausting job for them but they do it for the love of the animal they are caring for other people and also for their own.....and after a late night check they found the little pooch collapsed,  gave her resuscitation, and drove like crazy things through the night to their emergency vet, but she regardless of how their excellent vet worked on her, poor little pooch didn't make it...it's so sad!!


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Thanks Annie...the dog wasn't in 47 degrees of course, they have sheltered kennels which are cool for them but the ambient temps outside meant that it was waaay too hot for a dog who has breathing problems, and she collapsed struggling to breathe. My s-i-l and daughter are very aware of any dogs that come into the kennels who have ill health and they check on them every hour through the night, taking turns..it's an exhausting job for them but they do it for the love of the animal they are caring for other people and also for their own.....and after a late night check they found the little pooch collapsed,  gave her resuscitation, and drove like crazy things through the night to their emergency vet, but she regardless of how their excellent vet worked on her, poor little pooch didn't make it...it's so sad!!



I figured it was much cooler in the kennel, but it would so hard to keep cool with a daytime temp of 47.  Poor dog.  Your daughter must have been totally stressed!  How awful for everyone.


----------



## hollydolly

I know Annie, sadly if people continue to breed these designer dogs this will continue to happen... 


Sun is glorious today, just got back home nice and early after my meeting..it's very hot out there in the garden, so I may change into my shorts in a little while and sit out with my book.

Hospital didn't go as well as I'd hoped, still further tests needed more consultants to see..*sigh*...I really thought I was going to get some definitive answers...

Anyway on the way back from my meeting..I popped into Monsoon..they have a great sale on at the moment, and got 2 tops..one reduced from £49.50 to £22...and the other from £59 to to £29...and they look fabulous, I'm very pleased with them.  Of course M&S are almost next door to Monsoon and I had to walk through there to get to where my car was parked...and against all my resolutions not to buy more clothing I couldn't resist a new season long sleeved  lined linen blouse...so I got that as well..no sale sadly...had to pay full price for that, but they all do look very pretty 

Here's the M&S one it's a little bit more pink than in the video..


http://www.marksandspencer.com/sketch-leaf-print-blouse/p/p22423336?colour=PalePinkMix


----------



## Ameriscot

Nice top!  I can't resist a sale on clothes either!  We really only have one clothing shop here that I will go in and I have bought quite a few things there. So I save my clothing shopping for Glasgow or for the US.  

BBC website says we are to be cloudy all day and to rain around 9pm.  But it's been mostly sunny all day.  Hope they are also wrong about the rain. We're riding our bikes to our friends' house for a BBQ.  They are less than a mile away but up a steep hill.  We get little traffic here but still don't want to drink and drive.


----------



## hollydolly

Well I'm glad you got the sun...I find the BBC are almost always wrong with the forecast i go with the local forecast instead, and sure enough it said it would be 77 today and it is...enjoy your BBQ tonight, have fun..


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks!  BBC forecast online is often completely different from the one on tv news!  If we watch BBC Scotland news it's usually a more accurate forecast.


----------



## ndynt

Had computer issues the last four days.  Virus would not let me out of safe mode.  Finally resolved it....now trying to get everything back.  Lost all my hundreds of speed dials.  Tomorrow to central Florida, for grand daughter's wedding.  A wedding at the ungodly hour of 6 AM... A sunrise wedding may be beautiful....still ! ! !  :why:LOL   Lots of great grand babies and grand children for the next few days.  May everyone have a great weekend.  Will try to catch up next week.


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all,

beautiful sunny start to the day. I've been up since 6am already got 2 hours work under my belt..wooohoo I love this working from home online..all these spreadsheets done and I don't have to dress up or drive anywhere..  

Nona I've never heard of a 6am wedding..but a sunrise wedding does sound beautiful..hope you have a wonderful time.


----------



## Ameriscot

Nona, sorry about your computer!  6am wedding!?  Well, enjoy it.  

Holly, can you send some sun?  We've got mist and fog.  

Had a great time at the BBQ last night.  Although it started to drizzle as soon as we got on our bikes to go to our friends.

Had an awful leg cramp early this morning that made me yell!!  Ouch.  Americans call them Charleyhorses.  Anyway, my leg was so sore I decided going to the gym to do the spin bike was not a good idea.  I get these very occasionally and one of the causes can be dehydration or lack of potassium - I don't eat enough bananas or potatoes.  I'm wondering if I got dehydrated by having alcohol at the BBQ and no water all evening or before bed?


----------



## hollydolly

I would imagine it was the dehydration that caused it Annie...oowwwwch.:eek1: it really does make you scream holy murder  doesn't it..?. Often it helps if you can stand on a cold tiled floor..I'm .interested as to why you don't eat bananas, I eat a ripe banana every day for the potassium

Yep I'll send you some sun.:sunglass:..we have 82 degrees forecast for today..I'm thinking I might go out and take some photos of some local scenic spots this afternoon


----------



## Ameriscot

Can you send some heat along with the sun?    Aye, take some nice pics today to share.  

I love bananas but when I make me meal plan every day I always include two fruits.  Often it's 100g of strawberries at 27 cals, or 100g of grapes at 61 cals, clementines at 35 cals each, then there are bananas at about 100 cals, so bananas often are ruled out except for once or twice a week.  I will have one today though.


----------



## Pam

I'm going to see my granddaughters in their school sports day in about half an hour. We've got a beautiful, sunny day so ideal conditions. Am looking forward to it. Think they're coming back to my house afterwards so all in all a good day for me.


----------



## oldman

Quick trip flying today. We are going to Columbus, Ohio at 11:00 a.m. for a 2:00 p.m. meeting and then come home after dinner. I should be back in the nest between 8:00-9:00 this evening. Got to run. Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## Jackie22

Have fun with your granddaughters, Pam......

I've been busy helping a friend that has had surgery and mowing and more mowing, this is about the time of year that the mowing is not fun anymore....95 here yesterday and the same expected today.


----------



## Ameriscot

Very cloudy here - high of 15C/60F.  Would like to go for a short bike ride but showers are forecast.  I'll do my muscle workouts.


----------



## hollydolly

More glorious hot sun today ( sorry Annie)... and as soon as hubs is finished installing the water softener in the shower...we're off to have lunch in the sun with a TV celebrity friends' parents...I'll tell you who later ...


----------



## Kadee

It's Been 12 C here today,a light sprinkle of snow actually fell in the Adelaide Hills, today .....two hours drive from me, I'd love  to see snow 
any wonder I'm looking forward to heading to Queesland soon daytime temptures in mid 20 s up there 
7.45 Pm here .. Have daughter and 9 year old GD visiting for a week of school holidays


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> More glorious hot sun today ( sorry Annie)... and as soon as hubs is finished installing the water softener in the shower...we're off to have lunch in the sun with a TV celebrity friends' parents...I'll tell you who later ...



Name dropper!  

Anyway, I'll get even when you all are freezing this winter and I'm in Thailand.


----------



## Warrigal

Horrible in Sydney  Max today 18oC and min 7oC  Currently 12oC (8.25 pm) and it's pouring rain with some thunder.
Tomorrow we are expecting worse as a freeze move up along the Great Dividing Range as far as Queensland. With snow!!!


----------



## Lon

Nothing of note on this Saturday until a Luau at 5:30 PM. Should be fun and the weather has cooled which will make the event much more pleasant.


----------



## Ameriscot

DW, snow in Sydney?  I love 18C if it's sunny.  Not so much if it's wet.

Lon, enjoy your Luau.  Any grass skirt dancers?


----------



## hollydolly

hollydolly said:


> More glorious hot sun today ( sorry Annie)... and as soon as hubs is finished installing the water softener in the shower...we're off to have lunch in the sun with a TV celebrity friends' parents...I'll tell you who later ...



Nope that's why I didn't say who it was in the first place, so no-one could call me that..LOL...so now I have been called it I'm not going to reveal who it was.. layful: but just to say we had a gorgeous lunch, the best I've had in a very long time at a lovely pub restaurant... on a beautiful hot sunny afternoon..how good does simple things get.? 

Hope your trip and meeting went well Oldman..


----------



## AZ Jim

Holly, I am so unimpressed by celebrity it is probably unnatural but honestly I would walk across the street to meet a single one, YOU on the other hand...............


----------



## hollydolly

LOL Jim...I know what you mean about being unimpressed..it's just a job like any other, but paid a lot more than most....but I would cross the street to meet you too...no..wrong..I would run..


----------



## hollydolly

Good Morning all....

 Been up since 5am and  I've managed 2 hours of work online...and later this afternoon I'll be doing some more. We have rain today so I'm pleased I've not got to go out in it. Catch up with a few chores today..and that's about as much as I'm prepared for..nice easy day hopefully..


----------



## Ameriscot

Was just kidding about being a name dropper, Holly.    Anyway, glad you had such a nice day.  You are getting a long run of lovely weather.

Celebrity doesn't always mean entertainers, so I can't say I wouldn't be impressed by meeting some people (but certainly a lot less than when I was young).  Celebrity just means well known or famous.  I would cross the street to meet Obama, for example.


----------



## Ameriscot

Got attacked by midgies at the bus stop this morning!  But had a workout at the gym.  Same group of people in the morning so we always greet each other but keep any chatting short so we can get our workouts done.  Most are 60's to 70's but I'm sure I'm the youngest of the group.  

Planning a bike ride tomorrow as it's supposed to be sunny.


----------



## hollydolly

Ameriscot said:


> Was just kidding about being a name dropper, Holly.    Anyway, glad you had such a nice day.  You are getting a long run of lovely weather.
> 
> Celebrity doesn't always mean entertainers, so I can't say I wouldn't be impressed by meeting some people (but certainly a lot less than when I was young). * Celebrity just means well known or famous.  I would cross the street to meet Obama, for example*.



Absolutely spot on Annie...we have many well known 'celebrity friends'...


----------



## Jackie22

Another hot day here....granddaughter coming over today, seems she needs to earn some extra money for using her cell on the cruise and running up the phone bill....anyway will be nice to have her around.

Everyone have a happy Monday.


----------



## QuickSilver

Brad and Angie are taking us to breakfast...  Best get ready..  maybe if it wasn't so warm, I'd pull out the mink.. but it's hot so the tiara will have to do... hahahahaha


----------



## hollydolly

QuickSilver said:


> Brad and Angie are taking us to breakfast...  Best get ready..  maybe if it wasn't so warm, I'd pull out the mink.. but it's hot so the tiara will have to do... hahahahaha



Perhaps I should quantify my last statement a little, ..I worked in the media for many years , my husband has _always_ and still does work in tv and film production. Therefore the majority of our friends ..and even a few of our neighbours are well known names from the entertainment world   .


----------



## ndynt

Glad everyone had a pleasant weekend.  Even with the snow in OZ.  The sunrise wedding was lovely.  My time with all the babies...much too short.  Back to real life again.


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Glad everyone had a pleasant weekend.  Even with the snow in OZ.  The sunrise wedding was lovely.  My time with all the babies...much too short.  Back to real life again.



Glad you enjoyed the wedding!  Nice to see you back.


----------



## hollydolly

ndynt said:


> Glad everyone had a pleasant weekend.  Even with the snow in OZ.  The sunrise wedding was lovely.  My time with all the babies...much too short.  Back to real life again.



Welcome home Nona, pleased you had a lovely time, I can fully understand how you feel about the short time you had with the babies...it's the same for me when I go to see my daughter and my beloved grandfurbabies...time just goes whizzing by..


----------



## Ameriscot

Red said:


> If you drink a glass of tonic water every night after supper, you won't have these cramps anymore.  Tonic water has quinine in it and that is for cramps.  You can get it in pill form but that is not a good idea and shouldn't be used for cramps.  This small amount in the tonic water is enough and won't hurt you.  You don't even need a big glass.



Ta. I love Schweppes elderflower tonic water and have a big glass with dinner. I get a lot of fluid and I would bet if I kept track of when I get a leg cramp I'd find it's after a night of wine with our friends.


----------



## ndynt

Thank you Annie and Holly.  Elderflower tonic sounds so delicious.  Annie, what does it taste like?


----------



## Kadee

It's school hoildays here in SA again , daughter and 9 year old G/D up here for a week, planning on Opp shopping day out today.
we only have 5 in the area and I don't look that often...last week I got a brand new black pepper long sleeve top you can wear on a day when you just need something light on your arms, they sell for $70 in BP shops I paid $4 so got myself a bargain 
I also have to buy a women's weekly cake cook/ biscuit book if I see then in good condition not that I make cake very often


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Thank you Annie and Holly.  Elderflower tonic sounds so delicious.  Annie, what does it taste like?



I don't know what I could compare it to but with a lime and ice it's very refreshing!


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunshine so we are on our bikes. City/country bike trail today across the water. 42 miles.


----------



## jujube

It's raining and it's supposed to rain all day.  I think everyone should have something to believe in and I believe I'm going to go take a nap.  Then I believe I'm going to have a bowl of ice cream.  And then I believe I might watch some trash TV.


----------



## Ameriscot

Did a 38 mile ride in towns/cities/countryside.  The majority of which was on a national bike trail.  Ended in Glasgow and took the train back.  Sun tomorrow so we are back on the bikes to an island.


----------



## hollydolly

LOL..LOL..LOL..Jujube, sounds like a perfect day to me.

Annie today we've had a dreich day, so I'm glad I was working from home this morning...more rain expected tomorrow but I will be at the pitface...so it looks like it's our turn this week for the rain.

Glad you had a lovely bike ride and hope you have a gorgeous day for tomorrow...don't forget the photies..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> LOL..LOL..LOL..Jujube, sounds like a perfect day to me.
> 
> Annie today we've had a dreich day, so I'm glad I was working from home this morning...more rain expected tomorrow but I will be at the pitface...so it looks like it's our turn this week for the rain.
> 
> Glad you had a lovely bike ride and hope you have a gorgeous day for tomorrow...don't forget the photies..



I brought my camera with me today but only took some with my phone camera which I'll take a look at.  Tomorrow I think will be Bute and I'll take some photies there.


----------



## ndynt

jujube said:


> It's raining and it's supposed to rain all day.  I think everyone should have something to believe in and I believe I'm going to go take a nap.  Then I believe I'm going to have a bowl of ice cream.  And then I believe I might watch some trash TV.


Think I need to change my beliefs.  Jujube, yours sound perfect.  Enjoy LOL


----------



## ndynt

hollydolly said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Nona I've never heard of a 6am wedding..but a sunrise wedding does sound beautiful..hope you have a wonderful time.




Holly and Annie...this is what a 6 am sunrise wedding looks like.  Think they are all happy it is over and they can go home and take a nap.  Is the barn wedding, with groom in jeans and vest just the vogue in the US?  This is the second recent one I have been invited too.


----------



## Ameriscot

Nona, what a great photo!!  Did you have any trouble getting up before dawn to get ready for the wedding?


----------



## ndynt

It was easy....I did not go to sleep LOL  Had to leave at 5 AM.  Got to my daughter's at Midnight.  Two bathrooms and 7 people and two babies to get ready.  I was showered and dressed when they all got up LOL


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> It was easy....I did not go to sleep LOL  Had to leave at 5 AM.  Got to my daughter's at Midnight.  Two bathrooms and 7 people and two babies to get ready.  I was showered and dressed when they all got up LOL



LOL.  That makes sense!


----------



## RadishRose

I love that wedding photo!


----------



## applecruncher

Wow!  Great photo!


----------



## hollydolly

Good Morning all...

Raining hard here, it's just after 6am, and I'm just having my morning tea and ready to leave for the pitface soon..can't really complain, I've been working from home this last few days so I have to pay the piper and put some physical work in today.. 

Nona that is a fantastic photo, I luuuurve that...they certainly do look like they were having a fabulous time.


----------



## Ameriscot

Good morning. 

Blue skies here. On the bikes soon.


----------



## ndynt

Where is Georgia?  Enjoyed her posts.  She was so inspiring.  Admire your tenacity, Annie.  Day after day of long bike rides.  Enjoy ! ! ! Holly, sorry you cannot continue to work at home.  After my puny hour on my recumbent bike I have to buckle down and get some dog related art work done.  A woman that used to buy a lot of my "stuff" has asked me to do things for her business.  Need to work a little harder at it.   Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Where is Georgia?  Enjoyed her posts.  She was so inspiring.  Admire your tenacity, Annie.  Day after day of long bike rides.  Enjoy ! ! ! Holly, sorry you cannot continue to work at home.  After my puny hour on my recumbent bike I have to buckle down and get some dog related art work done.  A woman that used to buy a lot of my "stuff" has asked me to do things for her business.  Need to work a little harder at it.   Everyone have a great day.



Yes, I miss Georgia as well.  I love riding this bike, it's not all work but mostly pleasure thanks to the electric battery.  And we're always surrounded by gorgeous scenery.


----------



## Ameriscot

Biked 37 miles today.  Took many pics and will sort through and resize them for any that want to view them.  

On yesterday's bike ride we were on a bike trail and at one point there was a police block telling us to take a detour off the path.  We were told there had been a 'serious incident'.  Found out on the news it was a murder!


----------



## RadishRose

Ameriscot said:


> Biked 37 miles today.  Took many pics and will sort through and resize them for any that want to view them.
> 
> On yesterday's bike ride we were on a bike trail and at one point there was a police telling us to take a detour off the path.  We were told there had been a 'serious incident'.  Found out on the news it was a murder!



On my a murder! I feel like this is one of those Brit mysteries like on TV almost.
I will enjoy your photos Annie. As for me, hanging a new wall clock is on my agenda today. Big whoop!


----------



## Ameriscot

RadishRose said:


> On my a murder! I feel like this is one of those Brit mysteries like on TV almost.
> I will enjoy your photos Annie. As for me, hanging a new wall clock is on my agenda today. Big whoop!



It was just on the news again!  The man and a male friend were camping just off the bike trail since Friday and he was found murdered on Monday night and his friend beaten.  We were there in the morning on Tuesday.

Thanks, I'll work on my photos tonight.   It was a perfect day.


----------



## ndynt

How horrible, Annie.  Makes me think of Denise.  Has anyone heard from her?  I worry about her camping in a free campsite.  So dangerous.  Hope she has made some protective friends.


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> How horrible, Annie.  Makes me think of Denise.  Has anyone heard from her?  I worry about her camping in a free campsite.  So dangerous.  Hope she has made some protective friends.



We heard from Denise about a week ago I think.  She'll be fine.  

This case is strange as it's a very quiet, rural area.  I heard on one report that he was on the sex offenders list and wondered about revenge.


----------



## applecruncher

Got a badly needed haircut today. Wish I had the nerve to get one of those really short cuts (almost a buzzcut) but I don't have the face for that.


----------



## jujube

applecruncher said:


> Got a badly needed haircut today. Wish I had the nerve to get one of those really short cuts (almost a buzzcut) but I don't have the face for that.



I keep getting mine cut a little shorter each time....I have to sneak up on the Spousal Equivalent that way.   He likes longer hair on women.  I told him once that if he would shave off that 18-hair comb over he has (what IS it with men and comb overs? Who do they think they're fooling?), I'd _consider_ letting my hair grow longer.  That's shut him up for a while, at least.   I have such thin hair anyway, I might as well shave my head - lol.  Regarding the comb over:  I cut his hair for him and one of these days, one of these days.....oops!


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all...


Just getting ready to face another 12 hours at the pit-face... set to be  a warm and muggy day today...and I woke up with a headache..not something I'm prone to tbh, but 2 days in a row now.. 

.....have a lovely day everyone...when it gets to you...


----------



## Ameriscot

Have a good day, Holly. Having my breakfast in bed now. Knackered from our rides but they were lovely, especially in the sunshine. Don't see the sun yet today.

Housework today. Nephew coming Saturday for a week.


----------



## Linda

Nothing exciting for me.  First we will take cans and plastic water bottles to the recyclers and then we will mail a few bills off.  We might go to the big Super Wal-mart and pick up a few things.  When we get back home I'll do a bit of housework.


----------



## Shalimar

Wow, Annie, so sad about the murder. Revenge would seem to be a distinct possibility.  The coming day is another pie making day. Cherry,and blueberry. I managed to get raspberry pies done up and frozen before the season crashed. This year,everything has been early so I have had to be on the ball. Perhaps our heat wave is finished. Hope so, so many forest fires. Some days the air quality is very poor.  Nona, enjoy your art.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shali, him being on the sex offenders register was only mentioned once and not again, even though they talk about it on every Scottish newscast.  The friend who was with him got beat up and is in hospital.  I think they were camping and fishing as his body was found in the water and he'd been beaten.


----------



## oldman

Wife and I are taking the youngest Grandchildren bowling today. That includes a 12 year-old and two 10 year-olds.


----------



## Ameriscot

Have fun oldman!!  

My oldest granddaughter turned 10 on Tuesday.  Seems like I was just holding her in my lap as a baby!


----------



## ndynt

Shali...your pies sound so good.  Would love a piece with my morning  coffee.  What a horrible murder that is, Annie. The rage needed to beat two  men.  Do they think it was committed by several persons?   Ahhhh, though tiring, you  will have a wonderful time, Oldman.  Enjoy while you can....for too soon they will be too old to have time to spend with grandparents.  Right now, though it looks gloomy....the birds are singing me a morning chorus and all is right with my tiny corner of the world.  May everyone enjoy their day....


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Shali...your pies sound so good.  Would love a piece with my morning  coffee.  What a horrible murder that is, Annie. The rage needed to beat two  men.  Do they think it was committed by several persons?   Ahhhh, though tiring, you  will have a wonderful time, Oldman.  Enjoy while you can....for too soon they will be too old to have time to spend with grandparents.  Right now, though it looks gloomy....the birds are singing me a morning chorus and all is right with my tiny corner of the world.  May everyone enjoy their day....



Sounds like a lovely, peaceful day, Nona.  

Don't know who they think beat those men but they keep asking for anyone who was in the area to come forward if they think they might have seen something.  

I'd love a piece of one of those pies as well.


----------



## hollydolly

Good Morning Folks.

Well, we had a huge thunder and lightening storm through the night, it started before I went to bed ..it was spectacular lightening too. If my camera had been better at taking night shots I'd have taken some pictures.

Day off for me today although, I have already had to do an hours' work on the phone and computer..day off really means' be available at all times lol...but at least my feet get a rest today.

Sun is shining this morning..but I have no plans other than to take some rest today cuz I'm back at the pitface again  tomorrow..


----------



## Ameriscot

I love thunderstorms.  They are awfully wimpy here. 

Skipping the gym today as I need to get things done (so I'm sitting here putting it off!).  Housework, a lower and upper body muscle workout. Guest room (my gym) has been thoroughly cleaned for nephew who will arrive tomorrow night.  Husband has gone into Glasgow to take his uncle who is in a care home out to lunch.


----------



## QuickSilver

Today is my "maintenance" day... or as hubby calls it.. "puttin' it in the shop"  lol!!   Having a manicure... pedicure... and a haircut..


----------



## Shalimar

Today is sailing and rollerblading day. Going to try out my new purple neon roller suit. Looking forward to the fun. Too many days doing processing. Need a break before dehydrating stuff for the winter.


----------



## hollydolly

Ameriscot said:


> I love thunderstorms.  They are awfully wimpy here.
> 
> Skipping the gym today as I need to get things done (so I'm sitting here putting it off!).  Housework, a lower and upper body muscle workout. Guest room (my gym) has been thoroughly cleaned for nephew who will arrive tomorrow night.  Husband has gone into Glasgow to take his uncle who is in a care home out to lunch.




Sounds like you're in for a few very busy days Annie..


----------



## hollydolly

Shalimar said:


> Today is sailing and rollerblading day. Going to try out my new purple neon roller suit. Looking forward to the fun. Too many days doing processing. Need a break before dehydrating stuff for the winter.




You gotta show us pictures...I have to see you in a purple neon suit, rollerblading


----------



## Bullie76

Playing golf this morning and watching The Open after my round. So a golf day for me. Tonight, going to a listen to a band than a buddy plays in.


----------



## hollydolly

Sounds like the ideal day Bullie...enjoy


----------



## jujube

Off to "Folkmoot" today over in Waynesville, an annual dance festival with ethnic dance groups from all over the world.  The last time we attended, there were some dancers that I can only describe as haystacks on stilts.  It's always interesting.  Today's the "Parade of Nations".


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Sounds like you're in for a few very busy days Annie..



Aye, nephew tomorrow for a week, then Ugandan daughter on Tuesday for 6 days.  They haven't seen each other since 2009 when they met in Uganda.  Nephew has been in London for 8 weeks I think interning in parliament.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sounds fun Jujube!


----------



## Shalimar

Holly, you might need a good laugh. I probably look like a wild haired purple elf. I certainly get some strange looks!


----------



## Shalimar

Anybody who wants some, I got pie with homemade vanilla ice cream!


----------



## Ameriscot

Yes, please!  Oh wait, I'm on a diet.  layful:


----------



## Cookie

Shali, what are you processing and dehydrating for the winter?  Sounds like you've got your hands full.  Any pie left?  I would sure appreciate it, given that its dark and dreary here today.  Have fun fun fun rollerblading and sailing.


----------



## QuickSilver

Woooo hoooo...  love my mani/pedi..   Metalic SILVER!    Just like ME..


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Woooo hoooo...  love my mani/pedi..   Metalic SILVER!    Just like ME..



Cool!  Photo?


----------



## QuickSilver

Just downloaded the Pointer sisters greatest hits from ITunes..  Remember them?  Neutron dance..  Jump... FIRE!  ..   Great walking music!


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Just downloaded the Pointer sisters greatest hits from ITunes..  Remember them?  Neutron dance..  Jump... FIRE!  ..   Great walking music!



I've got Jump on my workout playlist.  Just downloaded Flashdance.  I rotate my songs as I get bored with some after a while so reload them again months later.


----------



## RadishRose

Working, as usual. I did go out this morning before my shift and picked up 4 new stuffed toys for my little doggie. She loves her toys! I had to throw 2 away recently since they were chewed to death.


----------



## QuickSilver

I'm planning on a 5K tomorrow morning... Just after dawn.. while it's cool...  Me and my dog and the Pointer Sisters..


----------



## ndynt

Ameriscot said:


> Yes, please!  Oh wait, I'm on a diet.  layful:


As long as we do not have ice cream we are fine, Annie.  After all it is fruit...


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Working, as usual. I did go out this morning before my shift and picked up 4 new stuffed toys for my little doggie. She loves her toys! I had to throw 2 away recently since they were chewed to death.



Hope you're taking things a bit easier at work Rose...((hugs))....and I know what you mean about the toys my daughter just lets my grandfurkids use their kongs as toys sometimes, because they are the only things they don't destroy in a heartbeat LOL....except for the miniature chihuahua, she loves her teddy bear..


----------



## ndynt

The ethnic dances sound wonderful Jujube.  Purple neon, Shali How fun. 
 I am very upset today. I have been taking some natural supplements that my Granddaughter sells.  They have made an unbelievable change in my quality of life.  Even one of my specialists is very impressed. 
 I agreed, after much urging, to do a teleconference with people involved with selling the supplements.  It was very difficult, but I did it.  Now I am very upset, for I discovered that my grand daughter compiled a video of me with the pictures and the audio and put it not only on FB but on Youtube also. 
 I am basically a very private and shy person.  Have never divulges as much of my life anywhere as I have on this forum.  Perhaps because of the wonderful anonymity of it and that so many of us are facing similar life challenges.  So this is very upsetting to me.  Keep trying to tell myself....if the videos just help one person, as much as it has helped me...I can deal. But I am not dealing.  Am I just over-reacting?
OK my rant is over.  [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]
[/FONT].[/FONT]


----------



## applecruncher

Nona, i don't think you are over-reacting at all.  She should NOT have done that without your permission.  I would be furious.


----------



## hollydolly

I completely understand Nona, much as I chat a lot on here and post pictures of myself...I am a very private person where the genral WWW is concerned, even my neighbours after more than 35 years know very little about me and , so  I would be very upset if the same thing happened to me. I completely understand you want to help your grand=daughter to help endorse the product she sells, but she should have asked your permission before putting it onto social media sites as well as Youtube. ..so no I don't think you're over reacting at all.


----------



## hollydolly

Good Morning ,




It's a gorgeous start to the morning..beautiful blue skies..at 7.45am ...usually I would be gone to work by now but today I'm working at a venue  much closer to home ..the next town in fact...and I don't have to be there until 10am..._and_ I'll be having lunch today as well which I rarely get the time for  ... :wiggle:...so I may sit and have my morning tea in the garden in the sun to generate my batteries


----------



## Ameriscot

Nona you are not overreacting. I would be furious at her for not asking your permission.

Ugandan daughter has a trip to England today and we are meeting up between her trains in Glasgow for an early dinner. Then cinema for hubby and me and afterwards meeting my nephew at the train station at 8pm. Will be home late.


----------



## Shalimar

Pie for all, without ice cream as sort of requested?? Nona, I would be livid if I were you. Very inconsiderate of your granddaughter to behave as she did. Holly, enjoy your tea, and lunch. Rose, don't work too hard, and I hope the furbies enjoy their new toys. Today I am reading poetry in the park, and doing Tai Chi with children. Cookie, I Had a blast blading and sailing. I will be making peach, blackberry,and apricot pies a little later in the season, as well as freezing veg. For the winter. Freezer jam as well. I will be dehydrating some apple slices, pears, peaches, plums grapes, to go with the blueberries, cherries strawberries, apricots already done. Of course, there are always the veg. To be used for soups etc. during the cooler months. Fruit leather, a favourite! Canned some fruit in honey, did some honeyed apricots, decadent! Pickles coming up!


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, enjoy your time with your family!


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, Shali!  Maybe you could give us frozen yogurt instead of ice cream?  

I always have to have white chocolate Magnums (ice cream bars) in the house for Ugandan daughter.  Nephew is the one who introduced me to my very favourite ice cream - Ben and Jerry's Karamel Sutra.  Don't know if I dare buy any to bring into the house.  Awfully tempting for me and the scale is getting to where I'll be happy.  I can resist the white chocolate stuff.


----------



## Shalimar

Frozen yogurt it is Annie! I think I prefer white chocolate to men!! Love it soo much. Very partial to Ben and Jerry's cherry ice cream--can't recall the name. You are doing so well on your diet.


----------



## Shalimar

I can't stand it Annie! I must make chocolate cherry cream cheese ice cream today. My kids tell me it is almost better than sex. Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Frozen yogurt it is Annie! I think I prefer white chocolate to men!! Love it soo much. Very partial to Ben and Jerry's cherry ice cream--can't recall the name. You are doing so well on your diet.



It's taking me ages to get rid of the weight I gained in Thailand!  I lose, gain, lose, gain.... Not a good thing!


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> I can't stand it Annie! I must make chocolate cherry cream cheese ice cream today. My kids tell me it is almost better than sex. Lol.



I love pure chocolate the best with nothing in it.  But I think my favourite dessert is a chewy brownie (no nuts), topped with vanilla ice cream, chocolate syrup, whipped cream and cherry on it.  Better than sex.  Well, sort of.


----------



## Shalimar

Ooooh, Annie that is sooo decadent.


----------



## Ameriscot

Aye!!  Makes my eyes roll back in my head and puts a dopey blissful look on my face.  LOL!


----------



## QuickSilver

Not much planned for today.. trying to stay cool..  Oldest son coming by later for dinner.. but  I think we will go out to eat.. too hot to cook.


----------



## Cookie

Stayin cool today too, expecting hot weather this weekend.  Have nothing planned and can catch up on my lounging around and reading.  Might make some hummus later.  Shali, I am very impressed by your pie making and preserving. Good for you. That sounds like a lot of fruit you got there.  Homemade ice cream and pies sound absolutely heavenly. Enjoy everyone!


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Cookie, have a lovely day relaxing. I will barter some of my processing at a later date for exotic,foodstuffs from my Asian friends. Sending pie and chocolate cherry cream cheese ice cream to you stat!


----------



## hollydolly

Morning folks..

It's a glorious warm Sunny Sunday here, but there's quite a stiff breeze. Just been out in the garden and it's nice in the sun, but when the wind whips round it 's blowing all the blossom off the trees and covering all the garden furniture in seeds..

No plans for today, hubs has had a hard week, and has only today off, and a lot of work to do on his day off as well...trials of being the boss...but he might decide he'd like to go out for a late lunch later in the sunny pub garden  so we'll see what the day brings.. .


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, get hub to the pub for a nice relaxing lunch and a pint!  

Nephew is here and we stayed up until 1:30 am.  He is still sleeping.  He loved his time in parliament (interning and going to classes)!  Comparing US and UK politics was very interesting for him.


----------



## hollydolly

He's still up there working Annie..and tbh the weather can't make it's mind up now...one minute gloriously sunny the next overcast. 

I tell you what I'd love to hear your nephews' views  about the differences between the UK and US political stances...pleased to hear that he's having a really enjoyable time while he's studying


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> He's still up there working Annie..and tbh the weather can't make it's mind up now...one minute gloriously sunny the next overcast.
> 
> I tell you what I'd love to hear your nephews' views  about the differences between the UK and US political stances...pleased to hear that he's having a really enjoyable time while he's studying



He thinks the government in London is in a bigger mess than the US!  He enjoyed watching all the SNP MPs ignoring some of the rules and making people mad.  He sees no hope for the Labour party.  Shakes his head at the prospect of Boris Johnson as PM in the future.  He also got to sit in on FMQs in Edinburgh and he loved that and really liked hearing Nicola speak

He's finished now.  Came not long after the election.  Heading to join the family in Italy next week before going home.


----------



## Cookie

It is hot hot hot today (over 31 C)  Just chillin inside with a good novel (Sharp Objects by Gillian Flynn, author of Gone Girl, very good) and cold drink.  Not doing any chores or cooking, no running around outside, not sitting in the sun.  It's a lazy dazy day.  Have fun everyone.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> It is hot hot hot today (over 31 C)  Just chillin inside with a good novel (Sharp Objects by Gillian Flynn, author of Gone Girl, very good) and cold drink.  Not doing any chores or cooking, no running around outside, not sitting in the sun.  It's a lazy dazy day.  Have fun everyone.



Oh, I'll have to check that out.  Suspense?


----------



## 3horsefarm

Too hot to play outside, so I'm making these...........


----------



## Ameriscot

Very nice 3HF!


----------



## drifter

How lovely.


----------



## Cookie

Ameriscot said:


> Oh, I'll have to check that out.  Suspense?



Sort of suspense, if you've read Gone Girl, she wrote this one first.  A bit dark, but I found it a page turner. Now I need something cheery and light.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> Sort of suspense, if you've read Gone Girl, she wrote this one first.  A bit dark, but I found it a page turner. Now I need something cheery and light.



Read Gone Girl.  Hated the ending but still enjoyed the book. Just downloaded her other two books to my kindle.


----------



## Cookie

I never read the book Gone Girl, but saw the movie.  I like this author's writing, but the subject matter is heavy going.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> I never read the book Gone Girl, but saw the movie.  I like this author's writing, but the subject matter is heavy going.



I had trouble putting it down.


----------



## merlin

Hi everyone just checking in from the middle of our holiday/vacation in Indonesia, have been away from home since the beginning of June, so have lost touch. Will catch up when I am back home at the end of the month.


----------



## Ameriscot

merlin said:


> Hi everyone just checking in from the middle of our holiday/vacation in Indonesia, have been away from home since the beginning of June, so have lost touch. Will catch up when I am back home at the end of the month.



Merlin!! Welcome back!


----------



## Pam

School holidays so I'll be looking after my grandson a couple of days a week... today is one of them, just waiting on his arrival and then this afternoon my two granddaughters will be joining us so.... going to be a busy (and fun) day.


----------



## merlin

Ameriscot said:


> Merlin!! Welcome back!


Thanks Annie had lots of problems posting, as wrote several longer ones but SF blocked them because of Indonesian IP address using UK VPN at moment but internet is poor here anyway.


----------



## Lara

Cookie said:
			
		

> …Gone Girl…a bit dark, but I found it a page turner. Now I need something cheery and light


Firstly, Nice to meet you *Merlin*. Secondly, *Cookie*, I have Gone Girl but haven't opened it because I'm afraid to after things I've heard about it. 

For something cheery and light try "The Reluctant Tuscan" (not to be confused with "Under the Tuscan Sun"). 

"The Reluctant Tuscan" is a non-fiction book I read a few years ago that I remember laughing all the way through. It's written by Phil Doran, a TV writer for All in The Family (Emmy nomination), Sanford and Son, Too Close for Comfort, Who's the Boss, The Wonder Years, and episodes of The Bob Newhart Show, Tim Conway, and the Smothers Brothers. He has also written for the Los Angeles Times. He currently lives in both California and Tuscany with his wife.

"The Reluctant Tuscan is the sort of travel narrative that is both hilariously funny and informative, comic and poignant, savory and sweet.
Think Frances Mayes, Dave Barry, [Bill Bryson, and Jerry Seinfeld], sprinkle with parmesan and olive oil..." --Barbara DeMarco-Barrett, author of Pen on Fire


----------



## Ameriscot

Lara said:


> Firstly, Nice to meet you *Merlin*. Secondly, *Cookie*, I have Gone Girl but haven't opened it because I'm afraid to after things I've heard about it.
> 
> For something cheery and light try "The Reluctant Tuscan" (not to be confused with "Under the Tuscan Sun").
> 
> "The Reluctant Tuscan" is a non-fiction book I read a few years ago that I remember laughing all the way through. It's written by Phil Doran, a TV writer for All in The Family (Emmy nomination), Sanford and Son, Too Close for Comfort, Who's the Boss, The Wonder Years, and episodes of The Bob Newhart Show, Tim Conway, and the Smothers Brothers. He has also written for the Los Angeles Times. He currently lives in both California and Tuscany with his wife.
> 
> "The Reluctant Tuscan is the sort of travel narrative that is both hilariously funny and informative, comic and poignant, savory and sweet.
> Think Frances Mayes, Dave Barry, [Bill Bryson, and Jerry Seinfeld], sprinkle with parmesan and olive oil..." --Barbara DeMarco-Barrett, author of Pen on Fire



I will check into those!


----------



## ndynt

3hf, your square is lovely. Such vibrant colors.  
Annie, what a wonderful opportunity you nephew had.
Holly, hope your day off was rejuvinating for you and your hub.
Perfect summer sunday Cookie....a book and a cold drink.
How very nice to read your post Merlin. Have been wondering about you the past few days. Miss your posts.  Indonesian friends complain about having to use work arounds to access internet site.  Enjoy your holiday.  
My family came to celebrate my son's birthday.  Amazingly, for the first time in a few years, I was able to prepare a whole meal for them.  Very tiring day though. Especially with a 5 year old hyperactive  great grandson, who knows no boundaries. 
May everyone enjoy their day...while I recuperate from yesterday....


----------



## Ameriscot

Good morning, Nona!  Yes, it was really good for nephew.  He had a great time!  And it's interesting to get his views of what was happening there.  

You must be exhausted after preparing a big meal!  And a hyperactive 5 year old can wear you out quickly.  

Went to the gym this morning, groceries, petrol.  Going to do a brewery tour with nephew a bit later.  Drizzle all day.  Ugh.


----------



## Kath

Hi Folks!  2 days ago I got back from a week at the Beach with the kids, grandkids, and 2 dogs.  It rained only once all week -  that day was when my daughter, granddaughter, and I took a cool shopping tour.  I had not been to any beach, anywhere, for over 30 yrs.  Soooooooo, my English/Irish skin took in more rays than it needed.  To say I've gotten burnt is an understatement which I'm treating with some aloe vera gel which works well.  

Sure missed touching base with all of you!  Took my laptop with me but then forgot my charger - typical me!


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> Hi Folks!  2 days ago I got back from a week at the Beach with the kids, grandkids, and 2 dogs.  It rained only once all week -  that day was when my daughter, granddaughter, and I took a cool shopping tour.  I had not been to any beach, anywhere, for over 30 yrs.  Soooooooo, my English/Irish skin took in more rays than it needed.  To say I've gotten burnt is an understatement which I'm treating with some aloe vera gel which works well.
> 
> Sure missed touching base with all of you!  Took my laptop with me but then forgot my charger - typical me!



Sounds like you had a lovely time except for the sunburn!  Ouch.


----------



## Cookie

Lara, I'll put the Reluctant Tuscan on my list, and watch for it in my library e-books.  It sounds like it would be a fun read.


----------



## ndynt

Kath said:


> Hi Folks!  2 days ago I got back from a week at the Beach with the kids, grandkids, and 2 dogs.  It rained only once all week -  that day was when my daughter, granddaughter, and I took a cool shopping tour.  I had not been to any beach, anywhere, for over 30 yrs.  Soooooooo, my English/Irish skin took in more rays than it needed.  To say I've gotten burnt is an understatement which I'm treating with some aloe vera gel which works well.
> 
> Sure missed touching base with all of you!  Took my laptop with me but then forgot my charger - typical me!


Missed your posts, Kath.  Wonderful you had some zen beach time.  So good for the body and soul.   May the sunburn discomfort resolve itself very quickly.


----------



## 3horsefarm

Spent my day buying a new sewing machine to replace the one that gave up the ghost a couple days ago. The one I REALLY wanted (and had been drooling over for more than a year) was discontinued and none available.  I settled on a similar model by the same company, to find out no one could sell me one out of their area. Where I live is out of ALL their areas. I finally ran across a salesman with enough brains and heart to find a way around the problem and sell me a machine. If he ships tomorrow, I'll be back in business by the weekend. And a whole lot broker.


----------



## ndynt

Glad you were able to get a machine, 2hf.  A whole lot broker and a whole lot more content?  Sew on ! ! !


----------



## 3horsefarm

Yup. I was frustrated and twitchy! I'm a quilt addict.


----------



## RadishRose

Kath said:


> Hi Folks! 2 days ago I got back from a week at the Beach with the kids, grandkids, and 2 dogs. It rained only once all week - that day was when my daughter, granddaughter, and I took a cool shopping tour. I had not been to any beach, anywhere, for over 30 yrs. Soooooooo, my English/Irish skin took in more rays than it needed. To say I've gotten burnt is an understatement which I'm treating with some aloe vera gel which works well.
> 
> Sure missed touching base with all of you! Took my laptop with me but then forgot my charger - typical me!



Welcome back Kath!
After 30 years you deserved the best vacaction, just sorry you got burned. Hope it feels better soon.


----------



## Cookie

3HF congrats on your new machine, what is it?  Lucky you to have quilting.  I'm trying to get back into it, will start something tiny.


----------



## 3horsefarm

I went into debt for a Viking Sapphire930, since the Eden Rose250c, my first choice, was discontinued.

You could always try placemats and potholders to get started again.


----------



## Cookie

That sounds awesome - a Husqvarna is the best.  Very professional and beautiful.  
I have a Janome, about 5-6 years old, not expensive and good enough for my needs.  Agree, easy stuff is a good way to get back into it - maybe I'll set up and look thru my stash.


----------



## 3horsefarm

Just don't let yourself fuss over it. Its supposed to be a relaxing hobby.


----------



## jujube

Lara said:


> Firstly, Nice to meet you *Merlin*. Secondly, *Cookie*, I have Gone Girl but haven't opened it because I'm afraid to after things I've heard about it.



I just read Gone Girl last week.  Well written but very disturbing.


----------



## merlin

Lara said:


> Firstly, Nice to meet you *Merlin*.


Nice to meet you Lara I think I was AWOL when you joined, I am so out of touch here at the moment, too much real life took over. I need to regain some balance nthego:


----------



## merlin

Thanks Nona have missed being on here, and as you say Indonesian Internet is tricky. I do have a local data sim card, but SF doesn't like its IP address ;


----------



## Ameriscot

When do you get back home, Merlin?

We are going into Glasgow with nephew today to meet up with Ugandan daughter's train from London.  She'll stay until Monday.


----------



## merlin

Back on the 26th Annie, though enjoying it so much could stay another month


----------



## merlin

Ameriscot said:


> When do you get back home, Merlin?
> 
> We are going into Glasgow with nephew today to meet up with Ugandan daughter's train from London.  She'll stay until Monday.


Enjoy your time with your Ugandan daughter Annie, you must be excited about meeting up again


----------



## hollydolly

heeeeeeyyyy merlin...*waves* blimey that month has gone by quickly, it'll soon be over , enjoy your last few days.. 


Day off for me today cuz I worked last Saturday , back in at the workhouse tomorrow. It's a glorious sunny morning not a cloud in the sky but I can't go anywhere because I'm waiting for 2 books to arrive today from Amazon. I'm hoping they'll arrive this morning.


Annie enjoy your time with Ugandan daughter...

Have a good day everybody


----------



## Ameriscot

merlin said:


> Enjoy your time with your Ugandan daughter Annie, you must be excited about meeting up again



Glad you're enjoying your holiday!  We saw her for dinner on Saturday night when she was on her way down to London.  We were there to pick up nephew who had just arrived from London, but their trains would have crossed paths in the opposite directions!  They haven't seen each other since 2009 in Uganda.  My nephew's family also helped support her through university.


----------



## Glinda

Welcome back, Merlin!  Annie, have fun with your Ugandan daughter and Holly, enjoy your nice sunny day while you wait for your books.  We've actually had some serious rain in San Diego the last few days and, though I'm happy about the rain, I think the change in weather may have lowered my immunity.  I woke up with a sore throat, sniffles, and cough this morning.   So I guess I'll be taking it easy and doing the usual cold treatment stuff today.


----------



## Shalimar

Glinda, sorry about your cold. Do hot lemon and honey work for you? My naturopath swears by taking a cayenne pill everyday to fend off colds. I don't know if it works, but I haven't had a cold in the fifteen years since I started taking the stuff. Annie enjoy your visit with your daughter, Holly try to soak up some sun. Perhaps you can wear your heels. Lol. Stylin! Merlin, we need our sorcerer, weird things hhappen when you are away! I am still on Saltspring, recovering from last night's birthday bash, held on the beach property of an old flame. Way too much Southern Comfort, I was channeling my inner Janis. Lol. We barbecued salmon in a pit, Salish style, grilled oodles of fresh prawns, and scallops I had marinated in my spicy Thai black bean sauce. Dessert was chocolate cherry cream cheese ice cream I had made, and, wait for it, Annie, FUDGE! We danced and sang, listened to guitar. Wonderful! I had a bit of sleep in the guest house, it even has Internet. Oh, how the other half live.


----------



## Ameriscot

Glinda, feel better. Hugs.
Shali, don't torture me with talk of fudge.


----------



## Glinda

Ameriscot said:


> Glinda, feel better. Hugs.
> Shali, don't torture me with talk of fudge.



Annie, I've been following that little chart in your signature - only 5.6 lb to go!  I bet you feel great about yourself and well you should!  

:yougogirl:


----------



## Glinda

Shalimar said:


> Glinda, sorry about your cold. Do hot lemon and honey work for you? My naturopath swears by taking a cayenne pill everyday to fend off colds. I don't know if it works, but I haven't had a cold in the fifteen years since I started taking the stuff.



I've been drinking a tea called "Throat Coat" this morning.  Not sure how much good it does.  I've never tried a cayenne pill.  Maybe I'll check that out.  Also taking Robitussin for the cough and, of course, Vitamin C.  Bizzerable.


----------



## Shalimar

Summer colds are the worst, Glinda! Pamper yourself, you deserve it.


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, I am sorry if I am teasing you too much. You are being amazingly disciplined in pursuing your goal. You should be 
proud.


----------



## 3horsefarm

Ginger tea is great for opening the sinuses and soothing the throat.


----------



## Shalimar

I find ginger tea is good for upset stomach also.


----------



## 3horsefarm

Yes, it is.


----------



## Cookie

Nice drink for what ails you (tummy ache or cold)

Hot milk (or almond or soya milk) 
1/8 tsp turmeric
1/8 tsp powdered ginger
honey to taste


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Annie, I am sorry if I am teasing you too much. You are being amazingly disciplined in pursuing your goal. You should be
> proud.



Thanks but if I was disciplined I would have met my goal months ago. And I've been a pig since Saturday. layful:


----------



## jujube

Hiking to waterfalls in the Dupont Forest.  Huff-huff-puff-puff....


----------



## Ameriscot

Glinda said:


> Annie, I've been following that little chart in your signature - only 5.6 lb to go!  I bet you feel great about yourself and well you should!
> 
> :yougogirl:



Thanks! Has to be more than that now. I've got less than 5 weeks!


----------



## AZ Jim

Woke up this morning and looked out at my little "bird" fountain and no water being pumped.  Spent an hour troubleshooting it but alas located the trouble, corrosion on the 12v line going to the pump.  Fixed and once again the happy sound of tinkling water and happy little birds.


----------



## 3horsefarm

I miss my big fountain with the koi in it.....


----------



## hollydolly

Accch how can I never get a day off without having to deal with work related problems..?..Now I learn (just an hour ago)  that tomorrow morning I have to go and sort out some stuff at an office in a town in the west of the county!! Oh well change is as  good as a rest so they say....lol, if only that were true!!

Anyway good thing is that my books came...sadly I could only get them in paperback, and I do prefer Hardback books..but oh well, que sera, at least I have them!!

Hope you're all having a good day...almost 8pm here time for a cuppa tea methinks.. :coffeelaugh:


----------



## AZ Jim

Glinda, this is an order....Get well!!!!  Take care of you...


----------



## Glinda

Cookie said:


> Nice drink for what ails you (tummy ache or cold)
> 
> Hot milk (or almond or soya milk)
> 1/8 tsp turmeric
> 1/8 tsp powdered ginger
> honey to taste



Immediately after I read your post just now, I went in the kitchen and made this drink.  I don't know if it will help my cold but it sure tastes good!  Thanks, Cookie!


----------



## Glinda

AZ Jim said:


> Glinda, this is an order....Get well!!!!  Take care of you...



Will do!


----------



## hollydolly

Glinda I'm sorry I missed your posts about not feeling well, I do hope you get to feel better very soon ((hugs))


----------



## Glinda

Holly, don't even think twice about it - it's just a cold.  I'd hug ya back but you'd get my germs!


----------



## hollydolly

acccch nooo, I can't have any of those foreign  germs...I wouldn't be able to understand their accents..


----------



## AZ Jim

Hey, we struggle with yours missy...


----------



## Ameriscot

AZ Jim said:


> Hey, we struggle with yours missy...



LOL.  I'll interpret since I understand both.


----------



## hollydolly

hahaha...that's why we keep Annie here she's invaluable as an English /American/ Scottish  Interpreter..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> hahaha...that's why we keep Annie here she's invaluable as an English /American/ Scottish  Interpreter..



Aye. Yea.  Yup.  Eh.


----------



## AZ Jim

Why aren't you in bed yet young lady?


----------



## hollydolly

Good Morning all,

5.45am and I can see a blue sky just emerging from under the grey cloud, so  it's going to be a sunny morning .. I do like driving to work in the sun it always cheers me up.. rain forecast for this afternoon tho' .


----------



## Ameriscot

AZ Jim said:


> Why aren't you in bed yet young lady?



Yes, Dad!  

Anyway, up and had breakfast.  Haircut and shopping soon.  Got both nephew and daughter here and having a BBQ tonight, although it will likely be BBQs in the garage and eaten in the house.


----------



## Kath

I would like to write mountains of info about my beach trip but my skin is peeling like crazy so I have to keep putting gel on it.  Had to get a blood draw anyway so I got a doc visit too.  Found out that I have a sinus infection and will now go on antibiotics - what next?  My plantar fasciitis is much better and sore shoulder feels great so guess it was time for some new health problems to rise up and make their presence be known. Tomorrow I need to get the car washed and detailed to get the sand off it - the dogs loved the sand so they made sure to share some with us whenever we got in the car.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath, poor soul, if it isn't one thing it's another.  Sunburn is awful.  And I know about plantar fasciitis.  Mine is nearly painless now and I give credit to my pf slippers, shoe supports, and boot thingy I wear to bed.  

Nephew and daughter here and we might try to convince them to ride bikes to the botanic gardens 6 miles away.  We've got sun but some very dark clouds, but we do have raincoats.  We've been awfully lazy here.


----------



## Raven

A sunny morning with possible showers this afternoon.

Going shopping soon to get some household items and have lunch out.
Lots of summer clothes on sale now so may check out a couple of clothing stores.


----------



## oldman

Flying to Richmond. We have a 12:30 departure, so I need to be at the airport at 10:30 this morning to file my flight plan, get a weather briefing and do the inspection of the jet. Will be flying back this evening, but not sure what time.


----------



## Bullie76

Golf this morning, snuggling with a/c this afternoon. Taking a buddy to a restaurant tonight to celebrate his b'day.


----------



## merlin

Just spent a hair raising 24 hours wondering if we would get to Jakarta to catch out flight back to the UK tomorrow. Bali airport was closed until this morning because of active volcano's nearby. The alternative overland a ferry a bus a flight and another bus would have taken 12 hours or more and been exhausting, so nature was kind to us this time.nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot

merlin said:


> Just spent a hair raising 24 hours wondering if we would get to Jakarta to catch out flight back to the UK tomorrow. Bali airport was closed until this morning because of active volcano's nearby. The alternative overland a ferry a bus a flight and another bus would have taken 12 hours or more and been exhausting, so nature was kind to us this time.nthego:



Lucked out!


----------



## hollydolly

Good Morning all...

Rain forecast for the rest of the day. I'm home today and will be working from home  for the next week...I'm expecting a delivery today so I hope it gets here early, I've got some quite involved spreadsheets and end of month figures to work on later and if I get disturbed half way through I always get in a mess.. 

I'm sure you're having a lovely time with the family Annie..


Kath ooooh ouch you poor thing...((hugs)) hope you feel better soon.. :love_heart:

Raven, I managed to get a few things in the sale online. I was delighted because I'd looked at these specific items..A jumper and 2 blouses in the shop at the beginning of the season, and dismissed them as too expensive...so when I saw them on Sale for more than 50% off  I jumped at the chance and got them.

It's madness how the summer sales can be on when it's only July...by August the hottest time of the year  the shops will only be selling winter seasons stufff....crazy!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Forecast says it's our turn for sun while England is wet.  Getting the kids on the bikes today whether they like it or not and riding down to the botanic gardens for lunch.  Mostly flat and only 6 miles there so they shouldn't complain much.  

Speaking of summer sales, Holly, I think I need a shopping day in Glasgow for a new swimsuit and/or bikini since they will only have winter clothes in the shops when I get to Michigan end of August.


----------



## hollydolly

Good idea Annie, I saw the other day that all the swimsuits in the stores are on half price sale at the moment, so they'll soon be gone. Enjoy the trip to your local Botanic gardens.  I got new ones before I went to Spain last month so I'm fine for a while now..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Good idea Annie, I saw the other day that all the swimsuits in the stores are on half price sale at the moment, so they'll soon be gone. Enjoy the trip to your local Botanic gardens.  I got new ones before I went to Spain last month so I'm fine for a while now..



Oh, half price!  Love a bargain.  No chance to get to Glasgow shopping next week.  But maybe I can do it while we are in Inverness.  Have to see if they have a Debenhams as I like theirs the best.

I love the bikini I bought before Thailand and the one piece I bought the year before, but want one more.


----------



## hollydolly

Oops the Blue cross sale is ending on Sunday...

http://www.debenhams.com/women/swimwear-beachwear/swimsuits


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Oops the Blue cross sale is ending on Sunday...
> 
> http://www.debenhams.com/women/swimwear-beachwear/swimsuits



Ta.  Just saw that.  70% off on some and I see several I like.  A trip to Glasgow tomorrow and the rest of them will have to entertain themselves while I shop.  No decent movies at the cinema though.


----------



## hollydolly

Shame...but hopefully you'll get some decent retail therapy to make up for it..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Shame...but hopefully you'll get some decent retail therapy to make up for it..



I wanted to send the 3 of them to the cinema while I shopped.  I never, never, never shop for clothes with anyone tagging along.


----------



## hollydolly

Me neither...can't stand having to wait around for someone else to look around and try stuff on..I like to get in look quick and spot what I want and out asap..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Me neither...can't stand having to wait around for someone else to look around and try stuff on..I like to get in look quick and spot what I want and out asap..



Ditto.  I can't properly look is someone if impatiently waiting for me and can't imagine why I can't just walk in, pick something, try it on, and that's it.  I don't like waiting for someone else either.


----------



## hollydolly

Well we had a months' worth of rain over the last 24 hours, but today the sun is out and it's set to be 22 degrees , still a few degrees short of what it should be at this time of year but it's windy so that doesn't help.

I've not got any real plans except to do a bit of walking later..my back is giving me a lot of trouble at the moment and it's more painful to sit than stand..


----------



## Ameriscot

We've got mostly sunshine, no rain predicted, high of 16 forecast, but our gage outside says it was that at 10am.  Trying to get these lazy kids out of their rooms to go on a bike ride with us.  Back to the botanic gardens for lunch.  Had to turn around yesterday since it rained so hard and only two of us have rainpants. 

Dropping off nephew at airport tomorrow and he will meet up with his family in Italy.  The on to in-laws for brunch with daughter.  In the afternoon hubby and daughter will go shopping or wherever and leave me to hit the swimsuit sales.  Hope their is something left that fits.


----------



## Davey Jones

17 year old just ask "I need clothes for school"...you all know what that means don't you?
Mall here we come....
thermos drink? check, 
fully charge cell phone?,check,
newspaper?check, 
credit card?,check.

Why me,Lord...why me...


----------



## hollydolly

awww Davey because God gave you the back to bear the weight...and anyhow  you know deep down you wouldn't have it any other way. Go and enjoy reading your paper while they shop,  and know those kids love you..


----------



## hollydolly

Annie I've just been to *Next.*..last few days of their sale...got some fab bargains all less than 50 % of the original price. All their winter stock is coming in at the beginning of August. They've got a lot of swimwear as well so it might be worth looking in there if you miss Debenhams 

http://www.next.co.uk/sale/?r=cs#/s...ar&div=womenswear&group=swimwear&size=&price=


----------



## Lon

I am meeting a new lady friend for coffee at Starbucks at 10 AM this morning. We have never met before so it should be interesting. Going to a birthday swim party at 6 PM for my great grand son's second birthday.


----------



## hollydolly

Ooooh Good Luck Lon with your date hope you hit it off , hope you have a lovely time at both ends of the day


----------



## Cookie

Hot day in the city today, so its laying low, drinking daquiris and reading noir detective book in the shade and maybe a little online shopping later on, looking for some new sandals. 

Your day sounds very promising, Lon, enjoy everyone.  Shop til you drop ladies.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Annie I've just been to *Next.*..last few days of their sale...got some fab bargains all less than 50 % of the original price. All their winter stock is coming in at the beginning of August. They've got a lot of swimwear as well so it might be worth looking in there if you miss Debenhams
> 
> http://www.next.co.uk/sale/?r=cs#/s...ar&div=womenswear&group=swimwear&size=&price=



Thanks.  I'll add that to my Glasgow centre rounds!  Debenhams, M & S, Next.  Often when I'm ready to give up I go to BHS and often find things I want.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lon, have fun!  Cookie, your day sounds nice!


----------



## QuickSilver

I'm feeling pretty lucky today..  Hubby and I went antiquing today...  I always look at vintage purses..  I love purses..  So today I found gorgeous burgundy suede COACH bag...  perfect condition!!  Numbered and labeled..   for $35.00     The bag retails for $400.    I'm pleased with my find..


----------



## AZ Jim

QS stuff that burgundy suede coach bag with hundred dollar bills and forward to ole Jim....


----------



## Kadee

I'm on duty ( volunteer ) at the museum today..it's a large stone building and freezing cold in the building ,it's very quiet in the area at the moment, so don't really expect to see anyone today


----------



## AZ Jim

Kadee46 said:


> I'm on duty ( volunteer ) at the museum today..it's a large stone building and freezing cold in the building ,it's very quiet in the area at the moment, so don't really expect to see anyone today



Wooooooooooooooooo I am an old ghost....coming to get Kadee....Woooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## hollydolly

Kadee46 said:


> I'm on duty ( volunteer ) at the museum today..it's a large stone building and freezing cold in the building ,it's very quiet in the area at the moment, so don't really expect to see anyone today



Wrap up Kadee, and enjoy your day  even if you don't have many visitors. It's midnight here so I'm going off to beddy byes shortly.. fftobed:


----------



## Kadee

AZ Jim said:


> Wooooooooooooooooo I am an old ghost....coming to get Kadee....Woooooooooooooooooooo


Thanks Jim at least I will get warm running from room to room the building has 16 large rooms so I will hide.
:hide:
Talking about ghosts .. One of the rooms in the museum , which is right in the centre of the large building ,it is dedicated to first and second WW , it has Japanese sword, bayonets, guns  parachutes ,clothing photos, medals ...as well as many other items it feels like it has a ghost, it is a very  dark room untill you turn on the lights ,( you have to walk to the other side of the dark room to turn on the lights ) ....in the middle of summer on a 40c day the room is freezing.. Many volunteers get an eerie feeling entering the room


----------



## AZ Jim

As well they should Kadee, for I live in that very room.  I am so eager to once again seize my sword and once again bring glory to our rising sun...Woooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Kadee

AZ Jim said:


> As well they should Kadee, for I live in that very room.  I am so eager to once again seize my sword and once again bring glory to our rising sun...Woooooooooooooooooooooooo


:eewwk::eewwk::hide: OK Jim I will be on alert today.. with my iPad in hand to take your photo ..


----------



## merlin

Finally got home in the early hours of yesterday, after a 24 hour journey. We left a sunny Jakarta at 34c (93F)and arrived in London to 11c (51F) with pouring rain, a bit of a shock to the system but never surprised by British weather.
Just need to sort out sleep patterns now. Will post some photos of Indonesia when I finally surface.


----------



## Ameriscot

Welcome home, Merlin. Looking forward to photos.

QS, good find!

Taking nephew to airport then to in-laws for brunch, then bikini shopping.


----------



## merlin

Ameriscot said:


> Welcome home, Merlin. Looking forward to photos.
> 
> QS, good find!
> 
> Taking nephew to airport then to in-laws for brunch, then bikini shopping.



Yes Annie I will sort out some photos soon, you are going shopping in a bikini? its a tad cold here to do that today


----------



## Ameriscot

merlin said:


> Yes Annie I will sort out some photos soon, you are going shopping in a bikini? its a tad cold here to do that today



LOL. Shopping in long raincoat.


----------



## hollydolly

Well did you get anything Annie?


It's been raining here all day, and it's forecast to rain for the next few days too *sigh* very unusual for August here..


----------



## jujube

Laundry...sigh.  Schlepping the dirty stuff up to the RV park Laundromat. Feeding in quarters; lots and lots of quarters. Schlepping it back.  Rinse and repeat weekly.  I complain when I'm at home because my washer and dryer are out in the garage.  When I get home, I'm going to get down on my knees and worship them.  It'll take me a couple of months to start complaining again then next summer I'll be missing them once more.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Well did you get anything Annie?
> 
> 
> It's been raining here all day, and it's forecast to rain for the next few days too *sigh* very unusual for August here..



Got a bikini at Debenham's but there were many I liked the colours of more and were only halter tops which I find uncomfortable.  Wanted a one piece as well, but no luck.  Some shops had very little or none left.  

Drizzly here all afternoon.


----------



## Josiah

I've heard that bathing suit shopping for older women is very much of of challenge.


----------



## Ameriscot

Josiah said:


> I've heard that bathing suit shopping for older women is very much of of challenge,



Josiah, I was the one shopping for bikinis and swimsuits with some tips on sales from Holly.


----------



## Shalimar

Annie looks awesome in a bikini, we saw a pic! She rocked it.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Annie looks awesome in a bikini, we saw a pic! She rocked it.



Why, thanks!  I've been indulgent with guests here, but I'll get the pounds back off.


----------



## Kath

Speaking of swimsuits, I wish I'd been wearing a head to toe style while I was at the beach....I'm still having quite a struggle with the icky sunburn I got while there. This is the kind of thing that happens when a person doesn't go to the beach for 30 years (spouse hated beaches).  I am using 4 kinds of skin lotion to help get the whole thing over with.  Hopefully, I'll stop peeling skin off my legs and arms in a few days - I feel like a leper right now.  This was my own dumb fault because I wasn't paying enough attention to what the sun was doing and just assumed the sunscreen would take care of things.  

In addition to slopping on lotion today, I put together a shoe cubby that I got from Amazon.  This kind of thing comes in pieces and so you whip out your Phillips screwdriver and put all the pieces where they belong.  Cubbies are great - you can use them for shoes, socks, handbags, gloves, etc. and putting things together makes me feel like I have some sort of skill set.

Btw, once I get to Scotland, I'm going to visit Debenham's to see what I can buy there.  I'm past the bikini age but I remember it very fondly.


----------



## jujube

Josiah said:


> I've heard that bathing suit shopping for older women is very much of of challenge.



Well, I was doing quite well until Omar the Tentmaker started charging by the yard.


----------



## Shalimar

Jujube, HaHaHaHaHaHa.


----------



## Ameriscot

LOL Jujube. 

Heading to the gym now. Ugandan daughter heading back to island today and back to work tomorrow.

Will catch up on laundry and strip guest beds.


----------



## merlin

*Indonesia*

.
I will try and sort out some photos to post today, but here are a couple of odd ones that were on the laptop.
The one is moi in a rather fetching sarong, which you have to wear in all the temple areas there. The other is the temple in the sea, which you can only walk to at low tide, unfortunately it was high tide while we were there, so didn't get any closer. You would not be allowed to enter the actual temple anyway, as is usual with most Hindu temples there.


----------



## hollydolly

Jujube.... :lofl::clap:

Mornin' folks...

Kath sorry you're still suffering with the sunburn hopefully for not too much longer..no chance of sunburn here it's been raining for the last few days non stop...

Annie shame you didn't get what you wanted...I'm the same as you I don't like halter neck tops, too uncomfortable to swim in..

Today I'm working from home, and also waiting in for the heating installation engineer to arrive who will be installing a remote control system for the Central heating which will enable us to remotely control the CH from our smart phones when we're out of the house...


----------



## hollydolly

Oh great photo merlin, you're a handsome specimen  skirt or no skirt...LOL


----------



## merlin

hollydolly said:


> Oh great photo merlin, you're a handsome specimen  skirt or no skirt...LOL



I actually found it quite sensuous wearing it Holly, maybe I should try cross-dressing :bigwink:


----------



## hollydolly

Yikes!!! :lol: perhaps we should call you Izzard instead of merlin..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Jujube.... :lofl::clap:
> 
> Mornin' folks...
> 
> Kath sorry you're still suffering with the sunburn hopefully for not too much longer..no chance of sunburn here it's been raining for the last few days non stop...
> 
> Annie shame you didn't get what you wanted...I'm the same as you I don't like halter neck tops, too uncomfortable to swim in..
> 
> Today I'm working from home, and also waiting in for the heating installation engineer to arrive who will be installing a remote control system for the Central heating which will enable us to remotely control the CH from our smart phones when we're out of the house...



Did get one bikini anyway, and I've got last year's bikini and one piece.  My fault for waiting too long to shop.

Will be nice for you to remotely control your heat.  We got a new heating system a couple of years ago and it's regulated by a computer.  We can set it to vacation mode and tell it to come back on day we get back.


----------



## Ameriscot

merlin said:


> .
> I will try and sort out some photos to post today, but here are a couple of odd ones that were on the laptop.
> The one is moi in a rather fetching sarong, which you have to wear in all the temple areas there. The other is the temple in the sea, which you can only walk to at low tide, unfortunately it was high tide while we were there, so didn't get any closer. You would not be allowed to enter the actual temple anyway, as is usual with most Hindu temples there.
> 
> View attachment 19840
> 
> View attachment 19841




Nice pics, Merlin!  Lovely sarong.  I bought lots of those in Thailand and would keep one in the car for when we visited Buddhist temples.  Had to have our shoulders covered.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Well,we should be becoming Greatgrandparents today. She has been in labor for 2 days now but is finally getting close and the latest update was that the nurse`s say "today`s the day!"


----------



## Ameriscot

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Well,we should be becoming Greatgrandparents today. She has been in labor for 2 days now but is finally getting close and the latest update was that the nurse`s say "today`s the day!"



Congrats!  Hope it happens soon!  2 days??


----------



## Kath

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Well,we should be becoming Greatgrandparents today. She has been in labor for 2 days now but is finally getting close and the latest update was that the nurse`s say "today`s the day!"


Wow!  2 days!  Hope all goes well for the new baby and the new parents.  Congrats to the whole family!


----------



## hollydolly

I was in Labour for 57 hours....from the Saturday until Tuesday morning ..., I didn't realise they still allowed labour to last so long..poor girl. Hope the new baby is here by now and all is well!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Ouch!!  I was very lucky with my two.


----------



## hollydolly

That's why I don't have 2 Annie....in all seriousness that is the main reason. I couldn't  have ever gone  through that again


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> That's why I don't have 2 Annie....in all seriousness that is the main reason. I couldn't  have ever gone  through that again



My first was 5 1/2 hours. The second was 45 minutes. 

My dh has only one child although he wanted many. Bad post natal depression so no more.


----------



## Don M.

Today is a trip to the dentist.  I broke an old molar a few days ago, and it is talking to me.  So...I guess it's probably time for another "crown".  Oh, well, if they can fix it, that's better than pulling it, and taking another step towards having to have false teeth.  Besides, it's miserably hot today, so the outdoor activity is going to have to wait for milder weather.


----------



## Kath

Ameriscot said:


> My first was 5 1/2 hours. The second was 45 minutes.
> 
> My dh has only one child although he wanted many. Bad post natal depression so no more.


How dreadful that you had to suffer post partum depression and I would surely have given up on child production!  My first took 20 hours, second took 2.5 hours and then I retired because I had just ordered the two - one of each.

It's beastly hot and humid here today so most of the neighbors stayed inside.  I had to walk the dog so had to change clothes after each walk due to sweatiness.
Spent part of the day reading the selection for next book club meeting - "Old Filth" by Jane Gardam.  So far, it's a pretty good read and I love the book's title!


----------



## hollydolly

Kath ..it wasn't annie who suffered from PND it was the mother of her husbands' child.


----------



## ndynt

Hello everyone....have not the time to go back very far in this thread.  Up to my ears in dog deadline.  Did go back one page to see Merlin's skirt.  Quite handsome.    Kath...still suffering from your burn?  Must have been a very bad one.  Get well.  Bikini, Annie?  WOW....  Hope everyone is doing well and that you all have a terrific week.  Hope to catch up on the weekend.


----------



## Kath

hollydolly said:


> Kath ..it wasn't annie who suffered from PND it was the mother of her husbands' child.


Sorry I messed up on who had the bad depression.  You can see why I'm pretty sure I have senile dementia but the doc ignores my questions about it.


----------



## Kath

ndynt said:


> Hello everyone....have not the time to go back very far in this thread.  Up to my ears in dog deadline.  Did go back one page to see Merlin's skirt.  Quite handsome.    Kath...still suffering from your burn?  Must have been a very bad one.  Get well.  Bikini, Annie?  WOW....  Hope everyone is doing well and that you all have a terrific week.  Hope to catch up on the weekend.


Hello Nona!  Thanks for asking about my sunburn - I'm still peeling and using tons of lotion but this was a huge learning experience for me - beaches can totally fry a person!


----------



## Ameriscot

Hi Nona. I wore a bikini last winter in Thailand as almost everyone wears one no matter their body size or shape. Find it more comfortable than one piece.

Kath, did I read in a previous that you had worn sunscreen? Not strong enough? Hope you stop peeling soon!

Back to Glasgow today for overnight. Early bus Thursday to Inverness and dh's grandson.


----------



## hollydolly

Kath said:


> Sorry I messed up on who had the bad depression.  You can see why I'm pretty sure I have senile dementia but the doc ignores my questions about it.



are you serious Kath?...surely not?..it was an easy mistake to make on a forum, I do it all the time, speed read and get things mixed up. I realise that clearly things must be happening in your life that has you concerned enough to approach your GP..but I can't understand why your Doctor would ignore your concerns , you must insists he listens to you.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> Sorry I messed up on who had the bad depression.  You can see why I'm pretty sure I have senile dementia but the doc ignores my questions about it.



Don't worry, my memory is really bad and I do some things that make me wonder if I've 'lost the plot'.  Turned on the Nespresso machine today and had the coffee coming down but hadn't put the cup there first!

I often read too quickly and miss the whole point of a post!  You're fine.  Don't worry.


----------



## Kath

hollydolly said:


> are you serious Kath?...surely not?..it was an easy mistake to make on a forum, I do it all the time, speed read and get things mixed up. I realise that clearly things must be happening in your life that has you concerned enough to approach your GP..but I can't understand why your Doctor would ignore your concerns , you must insists he listens to you.


The only thing my family doctor has done with regard to my dementia fear is to give me a memory test.  The test is pretty simple - the doc tells me to try to remember 3 words that he gives me and then he starts talking about lots of other things for awhile and then suddenly asks me to say the 3 words he gave me earlier.  I remember the words but, gee whiz, it's only 3 words! If it were ten words, that would be a test with some teeth!  In any event, the doc laughs at me when I get worried about memory loss - I'm so happy that I can lighten up his mood!  Since I do have other more serious chronic illness, I do wonder why I don't worry more about those health concerns instead of what's going on in my brain.


----------



## QuickSilver

My doctor gave me a memory test on my last visit..  It consisted of remembering 3 random words given to me which he would later in the visit ask me to repeat.  However, he forgot to ask me and I forgot to remind him... lol!!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

Kath said:


> The only thing my family doctor has done with regard to my dementia fear is to give me a memory test.  The test is pretty simple - the doc tells me to try to remember 3 words that he gives me and then he starts talking about lots of other things for awhile and then suddenly asks me to say the 3 words he gave me earlier.  I remember the words but, gee whiz, it's only 3 words! If it were ten words, that would be a test with some teeth!  In any event, the doc laughs at me when I get worried about memory loss - I'm so happy that I can lighten up his mood!  Since I do have other more serious chronic illness, I do wonder why I don't worry more about those health concerns instead of what's going on in my brain.




OH kath honestly I would never remember 10 words...and I hope I don't have any kind of senility. I do understand your concern tho', because I really have lost a lot of short term memory but in all honesty common sense tells me that it's just something that happens to us as we age.. try not to worry about it chikadee.


----------



## Kath

Holly - You are a much calmer gal than I am!  My sister thinks I worry a lot because I was the oldest kid in our big family.  For sure, I'm definitely not aging gracefully!

QS - You took the same test as I did but yours had a convenient escape mechanism!  :glee:


----------



## Ameriscot

I worry about my short term memory as well but it's normal.  Every single one of us has walked into a room only to forget the reason.


----------



## Ameriscot

Spent the night in Glasgow after a really lovely dinner and evening at in laws. Now on the 7.30 coach to Inverness arriving at 11. Visiting grandson and his parents for 2 days.

We've got a funeral in Glasgow sometime next week as dh's brother died.


----------



## Kath

Annie, I'm sorry that you had a death in the family - always a sad time.

You and Holly made me realize that I'm not so different regarding memory - thanks for giving me a bit of a head-knock 'cause I needed it.


----------



## hollydolly

Annie so sorry to hear you've lost your B-i-l...was it expected? Condolences to you , your husband and family.


Kath glad we've put your mind at rest...you know what, sometimes you need to speak to people who are at the same stage of life as you about certain things before they overwhelm you, which is why a forum like SF is so great at times.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, ladies. He had some health problems but his death was completely unexpected. He just turned 65.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh Lord Annie, what a shock for you all, I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Holly.


----------



## Shalimar

So sorry about the death of your brother in law, Annie.


----------



## Lon

My Primary Agenda for the day and evening is to stay cool and comfortable and avoid the 100 + temps.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh Lon, forgot to ask...how did your Blind date go the other morning?


----------



## ndynt

Kath said:


> Sorry I messed up on who had the bad depression.  You can see why I'm pretty sure I have senile dementia but the doc ignores my questions about it.


L
Kath, if you have dementia....then I do also.  I had to ponder that post also.  Because of the tense I kind of assumed it was Annie's husband's ex.   I do not think we forget as much as as we grow "old" we have so much info in our heads that we unconsciously become selective about what we absorb and retain.  At least this is what I try to convince my children of....even though at times my son calls me Alice (short for Alzheimer)  This is my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## ndynt

Annie, my condolences to you and your husband on the loss of his brother.  65 is still quite young.


----------



## Lara

:rose::rose::rose::rose::rose:Oh annie…so hard to hear this sad news. 
lllllllllllllllllllllll We are here for you


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks for the sympathy. Funeral next Friday. Heart attack.


----------



## Ameriscot

Going back home today. Enjoyed our visit with grandson and family.


----------



## QuickSilver

Taking a day trip up to Long Grove Illinois.. a little town close to the Wisconsin border..  Not unlike Galena Illinois.. quaint shops and antiquing.. something to do to take our minds off things..


----------



## hollydolly

Went out yesterday to a riverside pub and had lunch. Today hubs is mowing the lawns and getting the cars washed because I can't yet due to my injuries...but tomorrow we're going to beautiful regents park for the day ..


----------



## Kath

ndynt said:


> L
> Kath, if you have dementia....then I do also.  I had to ponder that post also.  Because of the tense I kind of assumed it was Annie's husband's ex.   I do not think we forget as much as as we grow "old" we have so much info in our heads that we unconsciously become selective about what we absorb and retain.  At least this is what I try to convince my children of....even though at times my son calls me Alice (short for Alzheimer)  This is my story and I'm sticking to it.


Nona - I really like your take on how our heads are now so stuffed full of info that absorbing additional data would be brain-popping - so I vote for your story and I'll stick to it too.

Today's activities were pretty blah - walked Suki the dog, weeded a flower bed, did laundry, went to grocery store, and read quite a bit.


----------



## hollydolly

Well, I've been in London all day today, got home about 9pm ish...had a great day walking around Regents park ..then from the park to  Camden Town where there's a huge street market, with  loads of old style high street shops instead of Malls.. then onto to China Town where I had some delicious crystal Prawn dumplings in one restaurant ..yummmy..., then onto Leicester square and Piccadily circus..lots of tube trains  (underground). to get from one place to another around the city..lots of walking ( got a blister on my heel , my fault for wearing boots).....and zillions of people around, height of the tourist season of course.....

almost 11.30pm, so pictures for anyone who might be interested ..tomorrow..  Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## Kath

Holly - I'm excited to see your London pictures so I can live vicariously through them!  I hope your blister gets better quickly - I can identify because I've got a heel blister too.  I now have to wear orthotics for most walking but this causes a change in the height that my heel sits in a shoe so I get a blister where the back of the shoe touches a part of the foot that's not used to that shoe's new position.  Is that description as unclear to you as it is to me?  Oh well, sounds like a really fun day in spite of resulting blister.


----------



## Ameriscot

I won't bother mentioning that Scotland is getting the worst summer, ever!  I'm cold!

Very busy today.  Went to the gym first, then to the health food store, card shop for birthday cards for granddaughter and step-grandson in Michigan, took them to the post office to post them as they have to be weighed and measured, grocery shopping, and to a shop to buy new headphones for my phone as mine was crackling during my workout.  

Now having a well-deserved break and having lunch.


----------



## hollydolly

Kath my heel is sore, but it's nothing major, it'll be better in a day or so I'm sure, nothing as serious as yours..

As for my pictures before I put them on , I wasn't in the city as a tourist of course,so there are no typically tourist pictures ( don't want you to be too disappointed) ...no Buckingham Palace, no Tower bridge no Houses of Parliament...just a day in the life or ordinary London on an August Sunday, in several different areas , from a peaceful pretty park, to the manic crowded popularity of one street market, and with a few shots of various places you will have heard about  in between.. 

Annie We're not having the best summer here in the South this year...but we've had waaaay more than you up there in Scotland of course.  yesterday was gloriously sunny, but the forecast was for rain mid-day..and so I wore T-shirt  jeans and  boots instead of shorts and sandals ...and guess what?...no ferkin' rain..instead we had 27 degree temps..I was hot as a hot thing...and the tube trains were stifling of course...but it was a lovely day anyway...all that walking really helped to ease the pain in my back albeit only temporarily..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Kath my heel is sore, but it's nothing major, it'll be better in a day or so I'm sure, nothing as serious as yours..
> 
> As for my pictures before I put them on , I wasn't in the city as a tourist of course,so there are no typically tourist pictures ( don't want you to be too disappointed) ...no Buckingham Palace, no Tower bridge no Houses of Parliament...just a day in the life or ordinary London on an August Sunday, in several different areas , from a peaceful pretty park, to the manic crowded popularity of one street market, and with a few shots of various places you will have heard about  in between..
> 
> Annie We're not having the best summer here in the South this year...but we've had waaaay more than you up there in Scotland of course.  yesterday was gloriously sunny, but the forecast was for rain mid-day..and so I wore T-shirt  jeans and  boots instead of shorts and sandals ...and guess what?...no ferkin' rain..instead we had 27 degree temps..I was hot as a hot thing...and the tube trains were stifling of course...but it was a lovely day anyway...all that walking really helped to ease the pain in my back albeit only temporarily..



Your summer is much, much better than ours!  I think we've hit 21 once, although when it's sunny and 15 it feels very nice.


----------



## hollydolly

LOL Annie but our Summers are always much better than yours....in fact much better here in the South then the whole of the UK...   let's hope you get an Indian summer before Autumn arrives..


----------



## Glinda

We've been having more humidity here than usual but today is pretty nice, about 75 degrees and sunny.  I'm joining several of my neighbors for lunch to celebrate the birthday of one of them.  We call ourselves "The Ladies of the 'Hood".


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> LOL Annie but our Summers are always much better than yours....in fact much better here in the South then the whole of the UK...   let's hope you get an Indian summer before Autumn arrives..



Usually better, aye.  But I'd rather live right where I am.  Anyway, I'll be getting a summer as I'm going to the US in 3 weeks and it will either be hot or warm and definitely mostly sunny.


----------



## Ameriscot

Glinda, that sounds perfect.


----------



## hollydolly

Glinda said:


> We've been having more humidity here than usual but today is pretty nice, about 75 degrees and sunny.  I'm joining several of my neighbors for lunch to celebrate the birthday of one of them.  We call ourselves "The Ladies of the 'Hood".



yep we've had about the same temps here Glinda...just enough to be pleasant without being too uncomfortable. Ladies of the Hood...love that!!


----------



## Davey Jones

Going for 12 vials of blood tomorrow,(doctors orders)Ill probably faint


----------



## Cookie

Tea and tarts with my son today and some interesting discussion.  Now resting my brain.


----------



## hollydolly

Hope all goes well for you today at the Vampire Clinic Davey.. 

Glorious sunny morning here..not a cloud in the sky, and 72 degrees already..In a little while I have to go to the surgery to see the GP about fast tracking me (hopefully) back to see the orthopedic surgeon who carried out the work on my torn lumbar discs in March. Long story but basically I've had to be at  home for the last 2 weeks after falling from the top of a ladder onto a metal stand at work  and stress  fractured  the base of my spine . I'm still in a lot of pain, and all the signs appear that the repaired disc has ruptured again...but I'm desperate to go back to work, I'm not a masochist but being at home is driving me insane and sitting around most of the time is even worse for my back..so I've been doing everything I can to try and help my recovery..from exercises and walking.., to pain relief . I'm hoping that the GP will say I can go back..even if it's only for a day or 2 a week for now..altho' tbh with you I don't know if I'll manage it but I'd like to try!!


----------



## oldman

Flying to Boston at 11:00 a.m. Leave to return home at 6:00 p.m. Boss has a 'short' meeting and no dinner tonight. (No wonder I'm so thin.) Maybe I'll grab a burger at the airport.


----------



## Raven

Oh Holly so sorry you had a bad fall and are in pain. Back injuries are serious so take care
of yourself. 
:rose:


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, what were you doing up a ladder with your back issues?!  Don't do that again!  Hope you get it sorted very soon and the pain is quickly eased.


----------



## Ameriscot

Went to the gym even though it's not a gym day.  Need to get at least a wee bit closer to my goal before US trip.  I'm going through cycling withdrawal and need a sunny day for another long trip.


----------



## JustBonee

hollydolly said:


> Hope all goes well for you today at the Vampire Clinic Davey..
> 
> Glorious sunny morning here..not a cloud in the sky, and 72 degrees already..In a little while I have to go to the surgery to see the GP about fast tracking me (hopefully) back to see the orthopedic surgeon who carried out the work on my torn lumbar discs in March. Long story but basically I've had to be at  home for the last 2 weeks after falling from the top of a ladder onto a metal stand at work  and stress  fractured  the base of my spine . I'm still in a lot of pain, and all the signs appear that the repaired disc has ruptured again...but I'm desperate to go back to work, I'm not a masochist but being at home is driving me insane and sitting around most of the time is even worse for my back..so I've been doing everything I can to try and help my recovery..from exercises and walking.., to pain relief . I'm hoping that the GP will say I can go back..even if it's only for a day or 2 a week for now..altho' tbh with you I don't know if I'll manage it but I'd like to try!!



Wishing you a speedy recovery Holly! .... hurts just reading about your accident ..  Sorry to hear that.  

Those darn ladders get so many of us in trouble.  I'm always doing things that I shouldn't be doing up on my stepladder at home and in the yard.  .. every time I attack a job requiring getting up on a ladder, I tell myself no more! ... then I do it again a few days later... hopeless.


----------



## Lara

Holly, has your doctor mentioned a Tens Machine for pain? Regarding what's on my agenda today…I'm babying my iPhone because I dropped it in the pool yesterday. I've been told to put it in rice. I can see moisture bubbles in the tiny camera lens but the phone is working (though some random issues and oddities with it now).


----------



## Kath

I'm sorry about your nippy weather over there, Annie.  We could switch houses if you think you could tolerate 90 degrees and nasty humidity.  Actually today was a bit less humid than usual but that was due to a huge thunderstorm last night.  

I visited with a neighbor this morning - she has kidney failure and is on dialysis every day.  She and her hubby travel quite a bit in spite of her illness and he helps her with her dialysis.  They're such a caring couple and I'll miss them as they are moving soon to Hilton Head, South Carolina which is a an extremely nice seashore haven. 

Then I drove with the dog up to the pharmacy to get meds and since then I've been rearranging my dresser drawers.  I realized how seedy my dresser looks - it's over 30 years old and we've moved quite a lot so it looks rather scruffy.  I thought about getting it refinished but my daughter thinks I should paint it a beachy color, like sand or aqua.  I shudder at the thought of painting over cherry wood but I'll think about it.  Every time my dearest daughter goes to the beach, she leaves some parts of her identity there.  Our last beach trip was so fun, though, that we may go back again in early Fall.  Maybe by then my sore heel will be lots better (fingers, toes, and eyes crossed)!


----------



## ndynt

So sorry to hear about your fall Holly.  So hope they can bump up your  appt and the lumbar disc procedures are not compromised.  Back problems  are so not fun.
OldMan enjoy Boston.  You will not be able to order  any delivery food in Boston?  Just thinking of the food there makes me  homesick.
May you be lucky with the rice successfully drying out your iphone, Lara.
I was trying to walk too fast and hit my arm on the wall corner.  Sizable skin tear with a huge hematoma.  So angry with myself...thinking about what I was going to do vs what I was doing.


----------



## Lara

Thanks Nona. That's a shame about your arm. Those take a long time to heal…take care.  Phone isn't working at all now. It will take two weeks in the rice if it works at all. A guy gave me a hot tip though and told me that you can get a "Nokia Lumina 360" for $75 that's a lot like an iPhone at the Microsoft store (he was an AT&T employee and had this microsoft phone haha…an honest guy)


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks Bonnie, Annie and  Lora, and Nona for your concern . It happened 2 weeks ago today and I've been in a lot of pain since, but I didn't want to make a big mention of it on the forum. I saw the GP again yesterday and although almost all the bruising has gone the damage is still very evident internally, so he's signed me off work even tho' I was telling him how I'd like to try and get back he said NO...and signed me  for another week *sigh* ( altho' I can work  from home it's not not enough to keep the boredom away and involves too much sitting which makes the back seize more)...so he's fast tracking me back to see the Surgeon to have the lumbar disc surgery all over again....of course fast tracking on the NHS can still often mean months..but let's hope in this case it doesn't!!

yes Nona, I have tried Tens machines in the past, they do nothing to help with the pain at all unfortunately, but I am on a raft of painkillers..which I hate.  

Anyway enough with my moaning... Nona..oooooh *ouch* chica sounds like you reallly hurt your arm  badly..  


Lara .hope your phone has dried out , Rice is a good way usually. I got in the shower the other day wearing one of my watches which is not waterproof..( gold bracelet)...and it's now ruined..it wouldn't dry out so it's beyond repair.

Today has started off very overcast think there might be rain on the way quite warm tho' low 70's ..not looked at the forecast yet.

Daughter is in Scotland on business for the last few days.. and it's raining and only 61 degrees there  ..she's come from 40 degrees in Spain, and is absolutely freezing ..bless


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, hope you don't have to wait too long for your surgery!

Nona, sorry about your arm.  Hope it heals quickly.

Kath, it's not really the cold here that I'm not happy about, it's the drizzle or showers or the grey clouds.  60 and sunny is fine.  60 and drizzle is not. We did have some really nice days for long bike rides, but not enough of them.  We've had the wettest July on record.


----------



## Ameriscot

Went to the gym again this morning.  Very intense workout!  We are probably going to friends' house for dinner tonight as they have lots of family visiting.


----------



## Ameriscot

Enjoyed dinner at friends' house last night and seeing lots of their family who were visiting from England.

Was going to go the gym again but have too much to do. Housework, pick up flowers for the church tomorrow. Food shopping for stepdaughter and her son who will stay with us tonight and go home Sunday. We'll all go to funeral tomorrow.


----------



## Kath

Bad stuff going on here right now.  My husband's older brother passed away three days ago and then his wife passed  2 days later.  Giant shock although they were living in a retirement community since about last Christmas.  I never knew of a couple passing away so close together!  As far as we know, hubby's brother had tested positive for Alzheimer's but not that long ago - we had not even known that his wife was sick in any way!  They were not a very communicative couple so if they ever had news, we often had to learn it from another family member.  So my spouse is more upset and depressed than he usually is which is most of the time.  It's hard to talk to him when he is so depressed.  Also, I'm having a negative reaction to the med Pravachol - reaction consists of muscle spasms in both legs and back plus my head feels like it's filled with cement.  Maybe I'm not supposed to pour my problems all over everybody but it just happens.  A friend of mine says "Kath, you're as open as a fridge without a door."  Thanks so much for reading this.


----------



## ndynt

How sad, Kath.  Sorry you feel so badly.  Med reactions can really be terrible. Have you asked your MD if you can stop the Pravachol. May you start feeling be very soon.


----------



## Shalimar

Kath, so sorry about your problems with meds, your husband's depression, and the sad deaths of his older brother and brother's wife. What a huge load for you to carry! Of course you should talk about it, being open is emotionally healthy. If everyone was able to vent as you do, I would have far fewer clients.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh (((kath)))..my goodness my friend you are going through a horrible time at the moment. I'm so sorry the loss of your family members have worsened your husbands' depression and not surprisingly either, but I can feel your pain having to suffer watching your husband going through this emotional trauma with your own physical pain added to it...you're so brave. Please go back to your doctor and explain that the meds are causing such painful muscle spasms and see if there something else you can take instead, you shouldn't have to have such painful reactions to meds. 

Please do always feel that you can discuss anything here with us, we're here to support our friends regardless of the distance between us...and if there's anything you feel we can do to help in any way please just ask..


----------



## Kath

hollydolly said:


> Oh (((kath)))..my goodness my friend you are going through a horrible time at the moment. I'm so sorry the loss of your family members have worsened your husbands' depression and not surprisingly either, but I can feel your pain having to suffer watching your husband going through this emotional trauma with your own physical pain added to it...you're so brave. Please go back to your doctor and explain that the meds are causing such painful muscle spasms and see if there something else you can take instead, you shouldn't have to have such painful reactions to meds.
> 
> Please do always feel that you can discuss anything here with us, we're here to support our friends regardless of the distance between us...and if there's anything you feel we can do to help in any way please just ask..


Thanks Holly and Nona and Shalimar for your supportiveness. :love_heart::love_heart::love_heart: I spoke to the doctor yesterday p.m. and he immediately took me off Pravachol.  Now have to see cardiologist to see what other options can be used.  He has put me on 3 statin meds thus far and I got same reaction to all (pain, headache.etc. - sort of like bubonic plague).  Definition of insanity - keep trying same solution over and over until something different occurs.  Thanks for what you said about being very open because that seems to be something that has stuck to my emotional self for some reason.  Could be having had ample therapy!!   Next thing is to speak to hubby's doctors at the medical center because need some guidance on what words to say when hubby feels it's me that makes awful stuff happen to him.  I hope everyone has good weather and a healthy day.


----------



## Lara

Gosh Kath,after reading all you're going through I don't feel worthy to talk about what's on my agenda. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath, I'm  so sorry for all the sadness and loss in your family. Big hugs.


----------



## Ameriscot

We had a brilliantly warm sunny day for brother in laws funeral. Nice service and nice to see dh's relatives. Sad but nice to catch up on our lives, although most of us are FB friends and we know the main events in each other's lives.


----------



## hollydolly

Kath thank goodness your GP has taken you off those meds, here's hoping you find something which will really help you, and of course that you find a solution to the problems with your husband..it's such a lot for you to deal with when you're so poorly.. 

Annie Funerals are horrid, especially when death has occurred so suddenly but I'm pleased for you all that it went as well as it could. Nice to have a sunny day for it..it somehow lifts a little bit of the gloom doesn't it?


It's been very warm here today ..up in the high 70's..but I didn't go anywhere other than the garden. Tomorrow I'm hoping to go and watch White water rafting in the nature park. I can't take part unfortunately, due to my back problems but I will hopefully get a lot of walking in, which will ease things a bit.. ..


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, the feeling of the day would have been so much different if it had been drizzly or cloudy.  There were tears but plenty of smiles.


----------



## Kadee

We are up early this morning despite not getting back from a dance  untill after midnight ..We were picked up by a couple we made friends with about 5 years ago  and taken to the dance up near Brisbane ( about 60 km away) which is the capital of Qld.

We are shifting into a larger unit today,( it's only 6 doors away from here) When we booked this holiday we could not get the larger unit so settled on this smaller one for the first week..The system here is regarding renting,is  you need to book the unit for the following year as soon as you book out, (this year) the area is very popular in the winter. Months for the southerners such as us to have a break and  to thaw out
Oh and thank goodness no more earthquakes ,and the sun is shinning


----------



## Shalimar

Kadee, I live in earthquake country, so I get it. Hope you enjoy your holiday. Annie, I am glad your BIL funeral went as well as could be expected. Such a difficult adjustment, losing family. Kath, and Holly, I wish you both better health, and a respite from pain.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Shali. Holiday in two weeks.

Kadee, our Thailand house needs to be booked well ahead and we booked for next winter when we were leaving last winter. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's nudging 80 degrees here this morning...and we were supposed to be going to the nature park to watch the White water rafting....but o/h didn't get home from work until 11pm last night and announced he had to go to work today to prep some stuff for another work day.. ..he promised he'll be quick, but quick with my o/h will probably mean not back until it's too late to go... 

I'd go myself but it's a half hour drive and I'm not able to drive both ways yet.. 

Thanks for your best wishes Shali...I'm hoping to go back to the workhouse mid-week next week...so fingers crossed..


----------



## Kadee

hollydolly said:


> Well it's nudging 80 degrees here this morning...and we were supposed to be going to the nature park to watch the White water rafting....but o/h didn't get home from work until 11pm last night and announced he had to go to work today to prep some stuff for another work day.. ..he promised he'll be quick, but quick with my o/h will probably mean not back until it's too late to go...
> 
> I'd go myself but it's a half hour drive and I'm not able to drive both ways yet..
> 
> Thanks for your best wishes Shali...I'm hoping to go back to the workhouse mid-week next week...so fingers crossed..


Holly you need to take better care of your health..and be careful not to have any further falls ..Nag Nag  we don't bounce  like  we used to when younger ...I had a fall onto concrete  a couple of years ago ..broke my arm..dont think my back has been the same since.it really took me quite a while to recover ...I'm useally very steady on my feet , however I fell because I was tripped ..


----------



## hollydolly

Me too Kadee usually very steady on my feet...but I tripped on the edge of the ladders..and fell really hard onto a metal cross-rail....I tell you what I've really never given much thought to being scared to walk but honestly since having this really painful fall, I'm looking at the ground all the time I'm walking in case I trip over again!!


----------



## QuickSilver

Checking out another antique mall today..


----------



## Ameriscot

Went into town with dh, stepdaughter, and grandson to buy a new electric kettle as ours bit the dust.  Also watched the paddlesteamer Waverley dock and pick up more passengers. Walked to the top of a hill near the 'castle' where dh and I were married and where I had my citizenship ceremony.

Had a gorgeous sunny day until just before we went to town:


----------



## Jackie22

Very nice, Annie, you live in a lovely town.

Most of my mornings recently involve watering the yard, this is August in Texas, the afternoons, I'm inside for the rest of the day......today it is supposed to be 104, I have movies to watch.


----------



## Ameriscot

Jackie22 said:


> Very nice, Annie, you live in a lovely town.
> 
> Most of my mornings recently involve watering the yard, this is August in Texas, the afternoons, I'm inside for the rest of the day......today it is supposed to be 104, I have movies to watch.



Thanks, Jackie.  We don't live in the town but are 10 miles away.  But it's where I shop.  Or catch the ferry. 

The temp is warm here and was lovely when the sun was out earlier, but it got windy and cloudy so I was quite cold in town.

Our friends who live a few miles away just got back from staying in Houston for a month.  They were relieved to be back where it's cool.


----------



## hollydolly

Nice to see the Waverely again in all her splendour, I have very fond memories of her. We had 80 degrees today a mixture of Sun and cloud.. and late afternoon we went over to the Leisure park to watch the white water rafting, and had a drink  at the bar which overlooks the lake ...then walked along the nature park and around the lake.. until sunset....

 




The Bar...


----------



## hollydolly

The lake..




Then as the sun started to disappear behind the clouds  around 6pm ...





Then this beautiful sunset just before we left....


----------



## Kadee

View from our balcony this morning can just see the beach It's only 8 Am. We are in Tweed Heads, (NSW) but photos I just took from our balcony are actually Queesland , so one side of street is NSW the other Qld
It becomes a little confusing if you come here in summer. At the moment being winter times are the same However in summer NSW has daylight savings and Qld doesn't so there is an hours difference in the times from one side  of the street to the other


----------



## Kath

Thanks so much to all who shared their pictures!  They were all so awesome and sure emphasize that every day is a gift.  It's so interesting to see what is happening in other places.  It was a bit less hot and humid here today so I made an attempt at pruning but ran out of steam when my back and leg pain kicked in.

I'm aiming to go back to the beach in September when I'll be less apt to fry myself to bits like I did in July.  It won't be a long stay but will get my mind out of the coal pit it's in now.


----------



## hollydolly

Thank you Kath...it's nice to ''show and tell'' with pictures, being  as we're all scattered around the world, it gives us all a better idea of the person behind words..I believe so anyway.. not that I think any less of anyone who doesn't post pictures before anyone gets upset..LOL

Kadee...that's soo strange about the time difference between 2 sides of the street. As one is in NSW and the other in QLD are their taxes different? 

Today is glorious here it's about 80 degrees and very warm in the garden. My garden is SW facing and is a complete suntrap...but sometimes it can get just tooo hot for comfort..!!


----------



## Ameriscot

I enjoy the photos as well - we're on 3 continents here!  

I lived in TN and the line between EST and Central time goes through the middle of the state.  It wasn't close to me, but I've visited where it was one time on one side the road and another on the other side. 

When I fly to the US I go east to Amsterdam which an hour ahead of us.  So I change my watch to an hour ahead so I don't miss my connecting flight.  Then fly back over our house going west!  Seems like a waste but that's the best way to do it.


----------



## QuickSilver

Found a HUGE bargain out antiquing yesterday!!   Officially appraised in value of $2,900....  bought it for $300!!!!    I'm happy

Grocery shopping today.   We have the most beautiful home grown tomatoes...  Tomato salad with fresh mozzarella and basil..with balsamic for dinner.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Found a HUGE bargain out antiquing yesterday!!   Officially appraised in value of $2,900....  bought it for $300!!!!    I'm happy
> 
> Grocery shopping today.   We have the most beautiful home grown tomatoes...  Tomato salad with fresh mozzarella and basil..with balsamic for dinner.



What a bargain!!!  

Salad sounds nice!


----------



## applecruncher

Nice pics, Kadee46.  

Going to a small birthday celebration for a good friend this afternoon.  I'll be seeing several people I haven't seen in a long time.  Should be fun.


----------



## Raven

Thanks for the pictures Kadee.  It's so interesting to see pics of other parts of the world.


----------



## hollydolly

AC hope you had a good time at the birthday party.artytime:

Yesterday ( Sunday) was a gloriously hot sunny day  temps in the mid 80's, so mid afternoon we went out for lunch at the pub in a nearby village, and then took a long walk around our local area around the ramblers walks bordering the wheat fields..we stayed out until almost 10pm and it was still almost 80 degrees when we got home..I took a load of pictures and if folks aren't tired of my photos yet I'll put them in the photography thread later..
From going to spectator at the white water rafting on Saturday afternoon..to walking around for hours yesterday I feel absolutely worn out..must be getting old....anyway hopefully just trying to limber the back up in readiness for going back to work on Wednesday where I'll be on my feet for 11 or 12 hours... 

Today it's raining off and on, but it's very sticky and warm, ..I've just finished all the ironing..I hate ironing shirts..but it has to be done, but other than that I've just chilled out today and caught up with a couple of recorded tv programmes..


----------



## ndynt

I for one, will never tire of your wonderful photos, Holly.   Sounds like a nice, even though tiring, Sunday.   
Hope seeing old friends and the birthday party was enjoyable, AC
Thank you for sharing your part of the world, Kadee.
Time at the beach is always uplifting, Kath.  It is one of my favorite visuals for relaxation therapy/meditation.


----------



## Lara

^…what nona said . So fun to see "what's on your agenda"


----------



## hollydolly

Ok ladies thank you , I'd hate to be boring people.. I'll post the photos of my walk around  where I live, on the photo forum..shortly..


----------



## applecruncher

> AC hope you had a good time at the birthday party.



Yes, I did, Holly.  They had too much food, so I had to bring some home.  :rofl:


----------



## hollydolly

Oh well....what else could you do?...I mean you couldn't allow those lovely hosts to be left to clear it all away now could you?


----------



## applecruncher

Stuffing face right now....crumbs all over the place...


----------



## Kadee

hollydolly said:


> Thank you Kath...it's nice to ''show and tell'' with pictures, being  as we're all scattered around the world, it gives us all a better idea of the person behind words..I believe so anyway.. not that I think any less of anyone who doesn't post pictures before anyone gets upset..LOL
> 
> Kadee...that's soo strange about the time difference between 2 sides of the street. As one is in NSW and the other in QLD are their taxes different?
> 
> Today is glorious here it's about 80 degrees and very warm in the garden. My garden is SW facing and is a complete suntrap...but sometimes it can get just tooo hot for comfort..!!



Not aware of any difference in taxes Holly..I know when Daylight savings came in Qld refused to be involved. As I mentioned it's really confusing in the summer ..I come up here for a week in January,if weather is good . ( daylight savings time) and while up here, I do not use my mobile phone for any calls. ( my plan includes a free hour during business hours)  ..I did use it once and was faced with a huge bill on returning home .My phone company explained even though I made calls while in Qld HOWEVER if the Qld tower is busy the calls will divert to the Tweed Heads ( NSW ) tower and register the call an hour difference in time 

I will take more photos soon..Showing how the boundary cuts right across the Main Street of Coolangatta ....I went to Apple shop Sunday to ask why it's almost impossible to take photos with the iPad out in the sun , it blacks out one side of the photo, hubby said I should look for Camera  app to download .Taken plenty with camera ..
Holly unless your daughter is flying to Brisbane this is where the airport is ,she will fly into for the Gold Coast, If you look up GC airport you will see half of the runway is in NSW other in QLD.
As mentioned we are staying in NSW the real estate agent is just across the road from us in QLD we laugh and say we go interstate everyday while on holiday


----------



## Kadee

I'm going interstate,to do some shopping ....... going to walk across the pedestrian crossing, pictured in photos of earlier post :laugh::laugh: to get to shops


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> Hope all goes well for you today at the Vampire Clinic Davey..
> 
> Glorious sunny morning here..not a cloud in the sky, and 72 degrees already..In a little while I have to go to the surgery to see the GP about fast tracking me (hopefully) back to see the orthopedic surgeon who carried out the work on my torn lumbar discs in March. Long story but basically I've had to be at  home for the last 2 weeks after falling from the top of a ladder onto a metal stand at work  and stress  fractured  the base of my spine . I'm still in a lot of pain, and all the signs appear that the repaired disc has ruptured again...but I'm desperate to go back to work, I'm not a masochist but being at home is driving me insane and sitting around most of the time is even worse for my back..so I've been doing everything I can to try and help my recovery..from exercises and walking.., to pain relief . I'm hoping that the GP will say I can go back..even if it's only for a day or 2 a week for now..altho' tbh with you I don't know if I'll manage it but I'd like to try!!




Oh no Holly! I just read this for the first time and feel so bad for you!

I don't often look at this thread for some reason, maybe cuz I never have an agenda to share, but look in from time to time. Now I see you've fallen.

I hope there is no damage to the repair! Let us know how you're doing.


----------



## hollydolly

Unfortunately Rose, yes there is quite a bit of damage again to the disc...looks like it's herniated _again_..so I'm going to have to go through the whole surgery again..when that will be is anyone's guess just depends on the length of the waiting list ..could potentially be a few weeks but more  likely several months, that's the way our NHS works. However , the pain is quite bad which is why I'm having to walk a lot to get relief, sitting for more than 1/2 an hour renders me senseless with pain.....so if I hear nothing positive about the surgery in the next few weeks then I'll enquire about paying privately for it..! The major problem will be having to have yet more time off work during the recovery time...Currently I'm living from one PK to the next, and I'm going back to work on Wednesday for the first time since the accident even though I still have quite a lot of swelling around the base of my spine, but I can only take it a day at a time and see how it goes. Thanks for your concern Rose, it's really appreciated. :love_heart:


----------



## ndynt

May you get scheduled for another surgery very, very soon, Holly.  Reading of your discomfort, I could almost feel your pain.  Does lying flat, on a heating pad bring you any relief at all.  It used to calm the spasms/waves of pain for me.  Leveling it to a deep more bearable one.


----------



## applecruncher

Ooh Holly, so sorry that you're still having spine issues. Hoping you get relief soon.


----------



## Ameriscot

Hope your wait isn't too long, Holly!  

I've hauled the suitcases down out of the loft to start packing for the trip to the US.  I'm going a week ahead of dh so I can get in quality time with granddaughters at their house and an overnight birthday trip I planned with them.  DH is picky about food and wouldn't be able to eat at their house and doesn't like most of the restaurants where they will eat.  

So when he arrives we'll go to my brother's house for a week.  Then to my sister's where the 3 of us will go on a nice trip - Gettysburg, Newport, Boston, Mystic Seaport, Niagara.


----------



## Kadee

Going shopping this morning for  a few grocery items ( will be going interstate again ! I'm going across the road :laugh:to Queesland) 
Tonight we are going out to a show called the outback spectacular. ....  http://outbackspectacular.com.au
We have to catch a bus to get to the venue which is approx one hour travel from where we are staying .


----------



## hollydolly

Enjoy your show Kadee..I'm off to bed now, gotta be up at 5.30 am for work.. 

Oh sorry Nona...just saw your post...yes a little hot water bottle helps but only gives a short term relief as does an ice pack..butI can't lie on my back I have to stay on my side with a pillow between my knees to prevent the weight of the top leg pulling on my back..

Anyway enough about all that sickness stuff..thanks everyone for your concern..:love_heart:.let's see what my first day back at work tomorrow brings.. nite nite..


----------



## ndynt

hollydolly said:


> Enjoy your show Kadee..I'm off to bed now, gotta be up at 5.30 am for work..
> 
> Oh sorry Nona...just saw your post...yes a little hot water bottle helps but only gives a short term relief as does an ice pack..butI can't lie on my back I have to stay on my side with a pillow between my knees to prevent the weight of the top leg pulling on my back..
> 
> Anyway enough about all that sickness stuff..thanks everyone for your concern..:love_heart:.let's see what my first day back at work tomorrow brings.. nite nite..


My daughter bought me a wonderful long heating  deep massager pad, that would give me some relief.  It covered a larger area than my hot water bottle, microwave wrap around belt thing did.  I think the sound...along with the vibration and heat...and visualization/relaxation techniques combined were what would bring me enough relief to make the pain bearable.   It was not that expensive here...do you have anything like that available there?   Like you, a tens unit did nothing at all for me.  
So wish you could get some relief.....


----------



## Lara

Goodnight, holly. Keep us posted on your first day back to work…bless your heart. Take care.


----------



## Ameriscot

Good morning.  Been to the gym and grocery shopping.  Didn't find any kind of rye bread.    I'll just have to make my own.  

We've been invited again to our friends' house for dinner.  They have another batch of relatives visiting.


----------



## RadishRose

My day off today but  lost 3 days due to broken computer. ( I work from home.) The company delivered a new one today. Now, to hook it all up and back to work tomorrow. Going out to return a salad bowl from the 6 I bought the other day. There is a chip that was hidden under the price sticker.

Holly, ask your doctor for a lidocaine patch. That may help. Hope you get in for surgery soon!


----------



## ndynt

Ameriscot said:


> Good morning.  Been to the gym and grocery shopping.  Didn't find any kind of rye bread.    I'll just have to make my own.
> 
> We've been invited again to our friends' house for dinner.  They have another batch of relatives visiting.


Do you get the texture and flavor of rye bread with rye flour, Annie?  I never can.  I would so love to be able to bake dark pumpernickel rye bread.  Have tried many recipes and none are successful.   Enjoy your visit tonight.


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Do you get the texture and flavor of rye bread with rye flour, Annie?  I never can.  I would so love to be able to bake dark pumpernickel rye bread.  Have tried many recipes and none are successful.   Enjoy your visit tonight.



I've yet to try baking my own rye bread.  I'll just have to get a rye bread 'fix' while I'm in the US.  I really love it as toast as well as sandwiches.


----------



## ndynt

My favorite supper, Annie.  Black Pumpernickel Rye toast, with a good butter, and a cup of tea.  

I am so frustrated with myself.  Have been pampering the stupid skin tear on my arm.  It seemed to be grafting.  Today I hit it on a corner, once again.  Have a huge raised hematoma...with a blister on top of it.  So hope it does not destroy that skin flap.  It will be a large open wound if it does.


----------



## Shalimar

Ooh, Nona, so painful. I hope it mends soon.


----------



## hollydolly

OMG, Nona..not _again _, !!!...Oh did you cry?..I think I would have. You're going to haveto put some kind of big padding around your arm until it heals to prevent hitting it again.how very painful((hugs))

Thanks ladies for all your suggestions for my back. The tens machine doesn't help in any way, it actually make it worse with the pulsating from the machine..The only heat wraps I've heard of here don't get as hot as a hot water bottle Nona..do you have a link to the one you use?

Rose, I've never heard of Lidocaine but I will ask the GP for them see what he says, thanks for that..I did look it up on google and it sounds like it may be helpful...

Yesterday was agony..I couldn't walk by the time I got home last night the pain was excruciating. I was supposed to just get everyone else to do the work...but I'm not the kind of manager who can just watch my staff work and do little but instruct, so I pitched in as always...a little less than usual but still clearly too much, and suffered for the cause....I was in bed by8.30pm 

Anyway I'm just getting ready to leave now for yet another day, ..everything still hurts, but I'm taking a freezer pad with me today...and to top it all off we have forecasts for storms later today, flash flooding, and a months worth of rain in 24 hours...happy days..LOL>>>

Have a better day everyone..


----------



## Ameriscot

Sorry Nona! Ouch. Wrap it up well.

Holly, take it easy. Don't know how you manage to work with back pain. You're tougher than me.

On a good note. Our forecast is finally sunny and 21C/70F!!  So  we will be ON OUR BIKES!  Back to Isle of Bute as it's easiest to get to.


----------



## Kadee

We both had an appointment with mr fix it today , He is a Chinese natural doctor we see when we come up here on holiday, we call him mr fix it as he says, when you say oh my knee, as in my case he says Oh I fix it !,  He uses massage, medicated patches on the sore spots 
Hubby has had his back fused from the waist down, he has suffered some terrible pain, in the past ... after going to Jack ..Mr fix it  last year while up here, he didn't to need  take any pain medication for a whole six months later....


----------



## Kadee

hollydolly said:


> OMG, Nona..not _again _, !!!...Oh did you cry?..I think I would have. You're going to haveto put some kind of big padding around your arm until it heals to prevent hitting it again.how very painful((hugs))
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your suggestions for my back. The tens machine doesn't help in any way, it actually make it worse with the pulsating from the machine..The only heat wraps I've heard of here don't get as hot as a hot water bottle Nona..do you have a link to the one you use?
> 
> Rose, I've never heard of Lidocaine but I will ask the GP for them see what he says, thanks for that..I did look it up on google and it sounds like it may be helpful...
> 
> Yesterday was agony..I couldn't walk by the time I got home last night the pain was excruciating. I was supposed to just get everyone else to do the work...but I'm not the kind of manager who can just watch my staff work and do little but instruct, so I pitched in as always...a little less than usual but still clearly too much, and suffered for the cause....I was in bed by8.30pm
> 
> Anyway I'm just getting ready to leave now for yet another day, ..everything still hurts, but I'm taking a freezer pad with me today...and to top it all off we have forecasts for storms later today, flash flooding, and a months worth of rain in 24 hours...happy days..LOL>>>
> 
> Have a better day everyone..


Take care Holly have you ever considered giving a Chinese natural practioner, who uses massage, treatment a try ,??                ( We have been to one here today). Hubby used a tens machine on his back , after his surgery in 1997 had it on 24 hours a day ...It appeared to aggravate his back problems more than helping ...I also used one on my wrist after having surgery on it, I felt it just made the pain worse..


----------



## Ameriscot

Kadee, glad it works for you and hubby!  

Change of plan. Doing the Gourock to Glasgow bike trail again and taking the train home. This time I want to see the William Wallace monument in Elderslie where he was born. We rode right past it last time and didn't know it.


----------



## Kath

For all who are having back issues, I empathize as I spent most of yesterday lying down due to spasms from hips down to feet.  It's much easier to lie down but sure hurts when I try to rise to a standing position.  

Nona - It makes me shudder when I read about your wound!  There must be something your doctor can do to hasten healing because of the risk of infection.  If you could get the wound covered with a big bandage, it might make it more impervious to reinjuring it if something bangs it.

I'm getting ready to walk dog but don't know how far my back will take me, but it's a walk that must be taken!  

Annie - It's great that you will get an opportunity to see the birthplace of William Wallace - that's something I'd love to see!

Holly - Wow, do I wish you didn't have to tackle the workplace with your health situation being the way it is!  You must have a ton of fortitude and bravery!


----------



## ndynt

hollydolly said:


> OMG, Nona..not _again _, !!!...Oh did you cry?..I think I would have. You're going to haveto put some kind of big padding around your arm until it heals to prevent hitting it again.how very painful((hugs))
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your suggestions for my back. The tens machine doesn't help in any way, it actually make it worse with the pulsating from the machine..The only heat wraps I've heard of here don't get as hot as a hot water bottle Nona..do you have a link to the one you use?
> 
> Rose, I've never heard of Lidocaine but I will ask the GP for them see what he says, thanks for that..I did look it up on google and it sounds like it may be helpful...
> 
> Yesterday was agony..I couldn't walk by the time I got home last night the pain was excruciating. I was supposed to just get everyone else to do the work...but I'm not the kind of manager who can just watch my staff work and do little but instruct, so I pitched in as always...a little less than usual but still clearly too much, and suffered for the cause....I was in bed by8.30pm
> 
> Anyway I'm just getting ready to leave now for yet another day, ..everything still hurts, but I'm taking a freezer pad with me today...and to top it all off we have forecasts for storms later today, flash flooding, and a months worth of rain in 24 hours...happy days..LOL>>>
> 
> Have a better day everyone..



Did not cry...but close .  For some reason whole arm hurts today.  My son said he is going to make me a adult baby bumper.   
This is what my pad looks like. You can use it sitting or lying.  Can direct the massage and heat to just certain regions or all over.  Sometimes I would just use the lower back and thighs and other times all over.  It brought me great relief...does not take away all pain. Calms that extreme all encompassing severe pain to a bearable level though.   I too found the acupuncturist's cupping, with glass jars, calmed the extreme pain also.  Helped me walk.  Just realized...since taking herbal supplements I have not used my pad or gone to the acupuncture.  So hope you can find one and get some relief, Holly.  I can so empathize with what you are feeling. 
http://www.amazon.com/Comfort-Products-60-2907P04-10-Motor-Charcoal/dp/B007Y3CCGG


----------



## Lon

Today is the second Thursday of the month and I am going to a Luncheon with about 100 men that belong to an organization called SIRS (Sons In Retirement). The organization is non political, non religious and the only one requirement is that you must be RETIRED and no longer working and attend the monthly luncheon. There is a golf, tennis, computer and other interest groups  within the organization. It's a fun organization for a bunch of old geezers to get together and share common interests.


----------



## Ameriscot

We had a gorgeous sunny day yesterday. Into the 70s finally. We decided on riding our bikes into Glasgow. We were going to take the train back but instead rode back. A total of 66 miles!  Did see the birthplace of William Wallace. Will start my diary today and say more.

Plans for today: rest!


----------



## Ameriscot

Hope everyone's pains are less today!!


----------



## ndynt

Are you sore today, Annie?  I cannot imagine riding 66 miles.  Now we shall have to follow your diary.  Anticipating your trip to US.....especially Newport and Boston.  Can almost taste the seafood.  Especially the fried clams. 
How was your luncheon, Ron.  That sounds like a great organization. 
I have been very busy, clearing out my sewing room. The years I was not able to do anything, it became the depository for all the "what do I do with this?" objects.  Even several years of Christmas and Birthday gifts..that I am just opening. It is so good to be human again


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Are you sore today, Annie?  I cannot imagine riding 66 miles.  Now we shall have to follow your diary.  Anticipating your trip to US.....especially Newport and Boston.  Can almost taste the seafood.  Especially the fried clams.



Tired legs but not sore.  Saddle sore is the only negative about riding a lot of miles.  :distrust:  Both of us are knackered and having a really lazy day.  No gym, no swimming.

Looking forward to seeing granddaughters and then New England!  Planning on a short trip to London with Ugandan daughter before she goes home.  Then winter in Thailand!


----------



## Ruthanne

Hi everyone.  I am new to this discussion and forum.  I did have some plans to go walk my dog at the park today but my car won't start.  Last week I had it fixed but now it's being bad again.  I hope you all have a better day than I am having.


----------



## Ameriscot

Annie said:


> Hi everyone.  I am new to this discussion and forum.  I did have some plans to go walk my dog at the park today but my car won't start.  Last week I had it fixed but now it's being bad again.  I hope you all have a better day than I am having.



Car trouble is a big headache.  Hope you get it fixed soon and it behaves!


----------



## Lara

What are your car's symptoms, Annie? 

I was just gloating in here about how my 12 yr old Lexus SUV, with 158,000 miles on it, has never had any need for repairs...but I've experienced a minor leak of oil lately. I took it in yesterday and the man told me I need 4 new tires, a new battery, belts tightened, and repair the engine where the leak is happening…$2000 eek! I thought it's time to trade it in for a new car but the repairman said no. He said that he's seen cars like mine with 250,000 miles on them and that mine will be in good condition after these repairs.


----------



## Ruthanne

Ameriscot said:


> Car trouble is a big headache.  Hope you get it fixed soon and it behaves!


Thanks, I'm scared to go back to where I had it fixed last week because they told me to do the fuel pump (which it may or may not be) it would be over $800.  I called another place I've gone to before and they said $400.  That's half and they do good service work, too.


----------



## Ruthanne

Lara said:


> What are the car's symptoms, annie?


It cranks and cranks and just won't turn over.  It did the same thing last week and they supposedly fixed it.  I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet.  I was first told by AAA that it could be the fuel pump or fuel pump relay switch.


----------



## ndynt

Ameriscot said:


> Tired legs but not sore.  Saddle sore is the only negative about riding a lot of miles.  :distrust:  Both of us are knackered and having a really lazy day.  No gym, no swimming.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing granddaughters and then New England!  Planning on a short trip to London with Ugandan daughter before she goes home.  Then winter in Thailand!


And all this wonderful traveling will be in your new diary, Annie? 
 Look what just showed up in my mail....from Kind Arthur Flour.  They have both pumpernickel rye flour and rye flavoring.  And some new rye bread recipes.  Perhaps you might be interested in ordering some, while in the states? 


                                             Just need a toaster and  some good Irish butter....


----------



## ndynt

Annie said:


> It cranks and cranks and just won't turn over.  It did the same thing last week and they supposedly fixed it.  I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet.  I was first told by AAA that it could be the fuel pump or fuel pump relay switch.


Ohhh sorry, Annie.  Car problems are devastating.  Especially for a woman.  It seems that mechanics just take joy in taking advantage of us.  May your problem be minor and that you find a honest one that will resolve it.


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> And all this wonderful traveling will be in your new diary, Annie?
> Look what just showed up in my mail....from Kind Arthur Flour.  They have both pumpernickel rye flour and rye flavoring.  And some new rye bread recipes.  Perhaps you might be interested in ordering some, while in the states?
> 
> View attachment 20446
> Just need a toaster and  some good Irish butter....



Aye, I'll put it all in my diary!  

I can buy rye flour here at the health food store and in the city.  I'll need a bread machine recipe though and my book doesn't have any.  I'll find one online.  Yes, to Irish butter!  Love it.  Hubby hates butter but I love it.  I don't keep it in the house though as I'd slather tons of it on bread or toast!


----------



## ndynt

Annie, butter is one of my few vices LOL  Especially a GOOD butter.   I buy rye flour...but, it never comes right.  The pumpernickel rye flour may be the answer.  I do not think a bread machine is a necessity.  Do you have a mixer with a bread paddle?  Or just start it in the mixer and then knead it by hand. My son bought me a very expensive  Zoijrushi bread machine when kneading became too difficult.  Such a shame, it is so complicated that I just use it to knead and rise bread.


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Annie, butter is one of my few vices LOL  Especially a GOOD butter.   I buy rye flour...but, it never comes right.  The pumpernickel rye flour may be the answer.  I do not think a bread machine is a necessity.  Do you have a mixer with a bread paddle?  Or just start it in the mixer and then knead it by hand. My son bought me a very expensive  Zoijrushi bread machine when kneading became too difficult.  Such a shame, it is so complicated that I just use it to knead and rise bread.



Actually butter is better for you than margarine.  My dh uses a Benecol spread which isn't as bad as margarine.  

I've had a bread machine since about 2002 and make 2 - 3 loaves a week - mainly for hubby's toast as he has two thick slices for toast every morning.  It's so easy.  I put in the ingredients, press the programme, and 5 hours later have a loaf of fresh bread.  I'm far too lazy to make it by hand and take the time to let it rise, and to heat up the oven.  I have occasionally used the machine to do the dough cycle to make French bread.


----------



## Lara

Annie said:


> It cranks and cranks and just won't turn over.  It did the same thing last week and they supposedly fixed it.  I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet.  I was first told by AAA that it could be the fuel pump or fuel pump relay switch.


I'm a member of AAA but I never use their repair shop because I've heard more than once that they're not good. 
Check these 2 videos out…the second one shows you an easy way to know if it's your fuel pump or not. They both mention the sensors (crank shaft sensor and spark plug sensor):


----------



## Ruthanne

ndynt said:


> Ohhh sorry, Annie.  Car problems are devastating.  Especially for a woman.  It seems that mechanics just take joy in taking advantage of us.  May your problem be minor and that you find a honest one that will resolve it.


Thanks nydnt.  I found one place that will charge me over $800 if it's the fuel pump and another place that will only charge $400 (even though that is still to much with my income).  So I will probably have it towed to the second place.


----------



## ndynt

All my children love fresh bread....as I do.  Had always enjoyed the kneading process, until the RA made it too difficult.  I cannot figure out the programming for this bread machine.  Have only mastered the knead and rise:crying:.  Can you smell the bread baking, like you can in a oven?  Love that smell.  One of the joys of my childhood.  Waking up to the smell of baking bread and Ialian stogie cigars :bigwink:


----------



## ndynt

Annie said:


> Thanks nydnt.  I found one place that will charge me over $800 if it's the fuel pump and another place that will only charge $400 (even though that is still to much with my income).  So I will probably have it towed to the second place.


Can so relate to the cost vs income.  What can we do though?  I went without a car for several months and hope I never have to again.


----------



## Ruthanne

Lara said:


> I'm a member of AAA but I never use their repair shop because I've heard more than once that they're not good.
> Check these 2 videos out…the second one shows you an easy way to know if it's your fuel pump or not. They both mention the spark sensors:


Thanks, seems it can be other things as well.  I don't go to the AAA shops either.  I did once and got ripped off bad.


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> All my children love fresh bread....as I do.  Had always enjoyed the kneading process, until the RA made it too difficult.  I cannot figure out the programming for this bread machine.  Have only mastered the knead and rise:crying:.  Can you smell the bread baking, like you can in a oven?  Love that smell.  One of the joys of my childhood.  Waking up to the smell of baking bread and Ialian stogie cigars :bigwink:




Yes, the whole house smells like fresh bread!  It's a 5 hour programme since it's whole grain but bakes for about the last 45 minutes I think.  Smells lovely!


----------



## Lara

Annie, I edited my post #4855 to be a little more specific, "They both mention the sensors (crank shaft sensor and spark plug sensor)"


----------



## ndynt

Is there a delay timer....so you could wake up to the smell of coffee and baking bread, Annie ?  Would that not be the ultimate?  Though the smell of perking coffee is not as strong. with a automatic coffee maker, as with a old fashioned percolator.


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Is there a delay timer....so you could wake up to the smell of coffee and baking bread, Annie ?  Would that not be the ultimate?  Though the smell of perking coffee is not as strong. with a automatic coffee maker, as with a old fashioned percolator.



There is an overnight setting so it's ready when you want in the morning, but it only works for white bread.  And we don't eat white bread. My sister has one of those coffee machines with the timer so the smell of coffee wakes you up.  But our first cup in the morning is tea.  And we drink coffee or cappuccino later.


----------



## Ameriscot

Nona, found the recipe booklet for my machine.  There are 4 recipes for rye bread.  One is 100% rye, rye and white, rye and wholemeal, rye and stout (guinness).  Which do you recommend I try?  It says there is a special kneading blade for rye but I don't have one.  Also says rye is extra sticky and the blade often gets embedded in the loaf.


----------



## ndynt

Personally, I would try the one with stout, AC.  Think perhaps it would give it that almost sour dough quality.  Let me know how it comes out.  I have tried so many recipes and been disappointed.  I only eat rye or a crusty bread, partially whole wheat...that I pull most of the insides out of.  A commercial pumpernickel bread here is almost $5.00, and does not have a crisp crust.  So, would much prefer to make my own.


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Personally, I would try the one with stout, AC.  Think perhaps it would give it that almost sour dough quality.  Let me know how it comes out.  I have tried so many recipes and been disappointed.  I only eat rye or a crusty bread, partially whole wheat...that I pull most of the insides out of.  A commercial pumpernickel bread here is almost $5.00, and does not have a crisp crust.  So, would much prefer to make my own.



Not planning on experimenting right now as I might be away 3 days next week and then on to Michigan.  But I will try it after we get back the 1st of October.   I'm not a fan of sourdough bread at all, so probably won't try that one.  

The bread I make all the time is a seeded wholemeal.  I buy a flour called Country Grain which has wheat flour, malted wheat flour, malted barley flour, rye flour.  Add Benecol spread, water, salt, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds, sesame seeds, linseeds.  

It makes the best toast!!  Far too heavy to use as a sandwich bread, and too many calories.


----------



## Kadee

Woke up to another Beautifull day in Paradice , two weeks of our holiday passed already , another two weeks to go ..We are planning  on walking up the street to get a few groceries this  morning , then resting up this afternoon ,plan on going dancing, tonight ,well evening ..the dance starts at 6.30 .. Ours in SA don't start untill 8 pm ..We are only walking distance to go to the dance from where we are staying.


----------



## ndynt

Ameriscot said:


> Not planning on experimenting right now as I might be away 3 days next week and then on to Michigan.  But I will try it after we get back the 1st of October.   I'm not a fan of sourdough bread at all, so probably won't try that one.
> 
> The bread I make all the time is a seeded wholemeal.  I buy a flour called Country Grain which has wheat flour, malted wheat flour, malted barley flour, rye flour.  Add Benecol spread, water, salt, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds, sesame seeds, linseeds.
> 
> It makes the best toast!!  Far too heavy to use as a sandwich bread, and too many calories.


What a wonderful flour that sounds like.  I cannot find any listed online that comes close to it.  I can just imagine the bread it bakes.  Perfect bread for toasting.


----------



## John C

I have a habit of doing two things every day in an effort to keep my mind from going soft.  One is to work a crossword puzzle every day.  A negative sign would be the day you realize you can't complete the puzzles you previously did without much difficulty.  The other thing is to watch Jeopardy.  Because of my age, I find that I can answer some of the questions which the contestants fail.  Anyway it forces you to concentrate which helps keep you alert.  (Of course reading is probably the best way of staying alert, but I assume everyone does that).


----------



## Ameriscot

Nona, a delicious toast but so high in calories which I'm always counting. Sigh.

http://www.allinsonflour.co.uk/products/country-grain

John, good to exercise your brain! 

Working on packing, cleaning fridges, working out, getting house ready to lock up. I'm not a last minute person!


----------



## Bee

A couple of weeks ago I booked my Eurostar train ticket to Belgium to await the birth of my eighth grandchild ( this includes 2 great grandchildren) due on the 1st October......................very early this morning my son Skyped me to tell me he had to take his wife to the hospital last night and after several examinations it was decided to perform a cesarian.......a baby girl weighing 4 lbs was delivered...........mother and baby are doing fine.


----------



## Shalimar

Congratulations Bee, how wonderful!


----------



## Pam

Great news!  Many congratulations all round.... bet you can't wait to get over there and see your latest grandchild.


----------



## Ameriscot

Congrats, Bee!


----------



## Ameriscot

Kadee, enjoy the rest of your holiday!


----------



## hollydolly

Morning folks...sorry I've been awol for the last few days...went back to work as you all know, and the first day was excruciating..I could barely walk when I left...second day was better although i still had to put the ice pack on after I'd been there for only 4 hours..and yesterday I was so shattered, (blimey how can that be after only 2 days back)...and just took things really easy. Sitting makes my back so much worse, so I'm dreading being off for another 5 days, but my area manager wants me to just take things very easy..I think their afraid of being sued..so they're giving me loads of time off until I can manage more.

Kadee no I haven't tried the chinese practitioner...I'd be too afraid of getting a bad one who might make it worse......Nona thanks for the link to the massage mat, I see what you mean now, I've had one of those for years I used to lay it out on the chair, but the vibration made the pain worse, and the heat isn't anywhere warm enough to make a difference...so it languishes in the attic.

Anyway I don't wanna bore you all over and over with this back problem...so I'll stop moaning now...

*Annie *welcome to the Agenda thread...sorry to hear you're having problems with your car,  we can't live with them and we can't live without them, but when it comes to expensive repairs and yor budget doesn't stretch to it, it's a big Pain...I'm fortunate , my husband does most of our repairs, and anything major that he doesn't have time for he'll send to the garage...he's very good at diagnosing problems as well..and we also  have a diagnostic machine  now which you just plug in to the engine and it'll tell you where the problem lies before taking it to the garage . 

Kadee wow that 2 weeks has gone very fast...make the most of your last 2 weeks. 

John, I'm like you I have to have something to do every day that makes my brain work.  I do love crosswords I foten sit out in the garden with the cryptic one, popping back and forth to it throughout the day... I wish we still had jeopardy here on our TV...we had it way back in the 90's for a few seasons but they pulled it ..I loved it...

*AS.*..I can't imagine doing 66 miles on a bike, battery assisted or not...jeez no wonder you're saddle sore. I had a moped once, no cycling at all, and even that hurt..( not bum) but wrists after about 30 miles.

Sunny but damp start to the day after 2 days of solid rain here...but I think it's going to be an overall dull week..which is a pity for the tourists all here at this time of year.


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, I didn't feel I was running out of energy until we hit 55 miles.  Legs are not a problem at all as most hills are fairly easy.  Looking for tips online as to how not to get so sore.  I don't find padded biking shorts helpful at all, so don't wear any.  But I did find some good tips which I'll try. 

Am I the only one on the forum that cycles?


----------



## Bee

Thankyou Shalimar, Pam and Ameriscot for the congratulations

Yes Pam, it can't come round quick enough for me to go and visit.


----------



## ndynt

AS. thank you for that site. (I think ) So many wonderful flours that I never heard of...that you can only buy in UK.  And the wonderful, wonderful recipes. Does my hourly recumbent bike ride count even a little ? :bigwink:
Congratulations, Bee.  The baby will have gained sufficient weight to be discharged home to Mom and Dad by Oct.  The joy of new babies ! ! !
Holly, so sorry you are still hurting so badly.  Wish I had a magic wand.  
Kadee, your vacation sounds so wonderful.  Hope the last two weeks pass slower than the first two.


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> AS. thank you for that site. (I think ) So many wonderful flours that I never heard of...that you can only buy in UK.  And the wonderful, wonderful recipes. Does my hourly recumbent bike ride count even a little ? :bigwink:
> Congratulations, Bee.  The baby will have gained sufficient weight to be discharged home to Mom and Dad by Oct.  The joy of new babies ! ! !
> Holly, so sorry you are still hurting so badly.  Wish I had a magic wand.
> Kadee, your vacation sounds so wonderful.  Hope the last two weeks pass slower than the first two.



Unfortunately the flours are only in the UK but there must be a similar company in the US.  Yes, your recumbent bike counts!


----------



## QuickSilver

Using the glut of home grown tomatoes to make a whole bunch of tomato gravy.. will freeze it in the right portions and enjoy it all winter..  So much better than the jar stuff.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hi, kids. I'm back and can see now. Had a bit of an eye problem late in the spring, have had laser surgery to correct it and have finally been told that the eye is mostly fine now. One more visit to the eye surgeon on September 2, and I'll be good to go. Have been here to visit a time or two or three but by the time I read a few things and wanted to post, my eye was too tired. Lots of false starts.

Anyway, because of that problem, I didn't have a whole lot of choice about retiring so am not working anymore. Fortunately, there's a new neighbor just two doors down who'd been cleaning for just a couple of people and decided that she wanted to add more clients...and it coincided with when I needed to stop working. My daughter is an administrator on our HOA page on FB, and the neighbor messaged her asking if it was okay to post that she was available to clean. Bingo! I was all over that in a heartbeat, met her, liked her, gave her number and email address to my clients. They all contacted her, she met each of them, saw their homes and signed up. 

I know it wasn't my responsibility to find a new cleaning fairy for the clients, but most of them had been with me for four or five or even six years, and I'd have really felt like a slug to just leave them flapping in the wind. Good cleaning fairies are very scarce! So far, no complaints. The clients are happy, the new cleaning fairy is happy, and I'm happy. Well, I'm happy except for the forced inactivity and the empty pocketbook. LOL

Hollydolly, so sorry to read that your back problems continue. By comparison, the near-disaster with my eye seems so small. I dunno. I have no suggestions except take it easy and maybe consider acupuncture??? Swimming? Does swimming help or hurt?


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Hi, kids. I'm back and can see now. Had a bit of an eye problem late in the spring, have had laser surgery to correct it and have finally been told that the eye is mostly fine now. One more visit to the eye surgeon on September 2, and I'll be good to go. Have been here to visit a time or two or three but by the time I read a few things and wanted to post, my eye was too tired. Lots of false starts.
> 
> Anyway, because of that problem, I didn't have a whole lot of choice about retiring so am not working anymore. Fortunately, there's a new neighbor just two doors down who'd been cleaning for just a couple of people and decided that she wanted to add more clients...and it coincided with when I needed to stop working. My daughter is an administrator on our HOA page on FB, and the neighbor messaged her asking if it was okay to post that she was available to clean. Bingo! I was all over that in a heartbeat, met her, liked her, gave her number and email address to my clients. They all contacted her, she met each of them, saw their homes and signed up.
> 
> I know it wasn't my responsibility to find a new cleaning fairy for the clients, but most of them had been with me for four or five or even six years, and I'd have really felt like a slug to just leave them flapping in the wind. Good cleaning fairies are very scarce! So far, no complaints. The clients are happy, the new cleaning fairy is happy, and I'm happy. Well, I'm happy except for the forced inactivity and the empty pocketbook. LOL
> 
> Hollydolly, so sorry to read that your back problems continue. By comparison, the near-disaster with my eye seems so small. I dunno. I have no suggestions except take it easy and maybe consider acupuncture??? Swimming? Does swimming help or hurt?



Welcome back Georgia!  You've been missed.  I wondered what happened to you.  Glad to hear your eyes are now better, but sorry you had to give up working.


----------



## hollydolly

Heeeeeyyy Georgia...sooo glad to see you back again and to hear your eye surgery has gone well...but what a shame you've had to give up work, I know it was hard work for you but I also remember you saying how at least it got you out of the house and earned you some money into the bargain..but still, your eyesight and general health is so much more important.

yes my lovely, thanks for asking.. ...swimming does help my back but sadly I only have a pool at my home in Spain and not here in the uk..and the public pool is always packed so I can't really get any benefit from being packed like a sardine in a bowl of soup...

Today we went over to the village green and watched the guys play cricket...it's such a wonderful gentle game on a sunny weekend afternoon...then we had lunch at the village pub garden...so quiet and and relaxing , and then off for a walk in the woods and round by the wheat fields to prevent my back from seizing up..... 







.... where we had lunch...I had the most tender  calves liver and bacon, with braised  green cabbage and onion jus. and smoked mashed potato... hubs had goats cheese and beetroot croquettes with a side of mixed olives and balsamic oil dressing


----------



## Kadee

Today is Sunday ,And some may remember me mentioning when I come up the Gold Coast ,I catch a bus 30 km each way go to the Copenhagen Icecream shop for a three layer Icecream with hot melted chocolate on top :yes:
They have updated the public transport system so now we have to catch a bus part way then get a tram which travels right past the Icecream shop ,after today I promise I will be good for  the rest of my holiday...I danced for  three hours last night so hopefully I have some credits , weight wise to allow me to have the Icecream without the scales saying  Oh No !!when I get home In two weeks


----------



## Ameriscot

Kadee46 said:


> Today is Sunday ,And some may remember me mentioning when I come up the Gold Coast ,I catch a bus 30 km each way go to the Copenhagen Icecream shop for a three layer Icecream with hot melted chocolate on top :yes:
> They have updated the public transport system so now we have to catch a bus part way then get a tram which travels right past the Icecream shop ,after today I promise I will be good for  the rest of my holiday...I danced for  three hours last night so hopefully I have some credits , weight wise to allow me to have the Icecream without the scales saying  Oh No !!when I get home In two weeks



OMG that ice cream sounds yummy!!


----------



## Cookie

Nice to hear everyone's having fun!

Holly, sorry your still struggling with your back.  Got to mention that light yoga stretches work wonders for me and relieves stiffness and aches and pain -- might work for you too -- but it is a slow process and got to be very gentle. 

http://www.amazon.ca/Yoga-Back-Pain-Loren-Fishman/dp/039334312X


----------



## Jackie22

Nice to see you back, Georgia, and yes you were missed.

Well, my day is nearly over.....another hot, hot day with no rain in sight.

Georgia, glad to hear your eye problem has been corrected, I found out this past week that I need cataract surgery in both eyes and it has been scheduled, to start the fourth of September, don't mind the surgery and will be glad to see better, it's just a hassle.....three trips to the city for each eye, 60 miles away and having to have someone to drive me.......another fun fun old person hassle thing. 

Its kinda like my friend said, my social life is going to the doctor's office.


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, you're back! Missed you.:love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar

Kadee, that ice cream sounds wonderful. I have finished the last of my homemade ice cream, can't decide which flavour to try next. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Shalimar

Holly, so sorry your back continues to be so painful. I have medication issues, so I go to the Chinese doctor for my damaged skeletal problems. That and acupuncture keep me vertical--long after conventional doctors told me I would no longer be mobile. I so hope you can find relief.


----------



## Ruthanne

Today I put my new Hoover Platinum vacuum together and vacuumed using carpet fresh.  It sure makes a difference in how the carpet looks and smells.


----------



## Shalimar

Jackie, good luck with your surgery. My mother had both her eyes done, never wore glasses again, except to read. Her eyesight was better than mine.


----------



## Shalimar

Welcome to agenda Annie! Love your avatar.


----------



## Jackie22

Pretty flowers, Annie.

Thank you, Shalimar, my mom was the same, I'm really looking forward to better eyesight.

Holly, sorry you are having pain again.


----------



## Shalimar

Holly, I understand you being leery of Chinese medicine/doctors. I certainly was, but eventually, even Percosets were not enough to manage my pain. When my doctor suggested morphine, I was prepared to try just about anything to avoid that route. Realistically, my back will always be shot, but now I am able to move much more freely, although I am careful rollerblading. Maximum padding! Lol.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Welcome to agenda Annie! Love your avatar.


Thank you!


----------



## Ruthanne

Jackie22 said:


> Pretty flowers, Annie.
> 
> Thank you, Shalimar, my mom was the same, I'm really looking forward to better eyesight.
> 
> Holly, sorry you are having pain again.


Thank you.


----------



## ndynt

Welcome back, Georgia.  You were missed.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I was just getting ready to turn in and thought I peek in for a minute. Thanks for the "welcome backs".

Let's hope that when I go back to see the eye doc she doesn't tell me that my cataracts have progressed. Ack! I'm anxious to get new glasses and just be done with doctors for any reason for a long long time. Well, except that I get my annual physical toward the end of September.

Yanno, for the first couple of weeks that I didn't work, it was fine because I had plenty to do and I've found things to keep me busy enough that I didn't get too bored until this past week. Now I've run out of things to do, I'm perfectly well and getting really, REALLY bored. How bored? Since finishing my little gardening chores this morning, I've been mostly sitting on my dead center watching Netflix. Didn't think I'd ever see the day when I did nothing! And to top it off, I thought today was Sunday. This ain't good! I don't think I like not working, especially when the weather is still nice. I don't mind sitting inside when it's cold and wintery, but that's still a long way off. Sigh. Poor pitiful me.

Okay. Bedtime. I'll feel better tomorrow. Tomorrow IS Sunday, right?


----------



## ndynt

I was just wondering the same thing, Georgia.  Had to check the date on my pc to be sure.  Do not worry about your cataracts progressing.  In my experience....the cataract surgery was a breeze.  Most annoying parts were the nurse trying to scrub off, what she thought was eye make up..prior to the surgery.  Then having to have someone drive me home.  Even having to redo one eye was so easy.  No discomfort at all.  Even though mine were done prior to the use of lasers.  Only wear glasses for reading/pc.


----------



## Ameriscot

We're getting a mostly sunny day!  :sunshine:  I'm going to ride my bike into town and pick up a few groceries.  20 miles roundtrip.  A short one. :smug1:

Then I will work on my packing as I'm a fanatic about being organised, especially with carry on bag.  I don't like to have to get into the backpack in the overhead compartment during the flight, so I keep a big Hefty bag with everything I'm going to need at my seat.  I add stuff from my liquids bag after security.  And I wear my cargo trousers with all the pockets to keep wallet, both passports, phone, etc.


----------



## Lara

Ameriscot, cargo trousers are such a great idea. Aren't you clever! 

Today, Jennifer (NC daughter) and I are going to the mall to exchange an office chair I had picked up for her new office space. She's a certified esthetician and owns her own business where she does mostly skincare, facials, and somewhat permanent eyelashes. Then we'll go to the pool together. Later I'll try to get her to eat some dinner. She's vegetarian and doesn't eat much but she looks good. Does yoga and jogs everyday.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lara said:


> Ameriscot, cargo trousers are such a great idea. Aren't you clever!
> 
> Today, Jennifer (NC daughter) and I are going to the mall to exchange an office chair I had picked up for her new office space. She's a certified esthetician and owns her own business where she does mostly skincare, facials, and somewhat permanent eyelashes. Then we'll go to the pool together. Later I'll try to get her to eat some dinner. She's vegetarian and doesn't eat much but she looks good. Does yoga and jogs everyday.



Your daughter sounds incredibly healthy!  Good for her. Have a good time!

I started buying the nylon (fast-drying) trousers with all the pockets when I started to travel.  Besides all the pockets they dry very quickly if you get caught in the rain.  I'm paranoid about losing my passport(s) so keep them on me at all times except when going through security.  On trips to the US I have to carry both of them.


----------



## Lon

I am looking forward to going to a dinner show called "All Shook Up" tonight with my newest lady friend that I met on line several weeks ago. This will be our third date. I have had her to my place for dinner and I have had dinner at her place. Nothing serious but a good developing friendship.  At noon today I will attend a Picnic sponsored by the Central Valley Humanist's.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Agenda? What agenda? Nowhere to go and all the time in the world to get there. My daughter asked early this morning if I'd like to go to the farmer's market at the square at noon and said she'd let me know before they were ready to leave. They left, but I didn't know it until just now when I went outside to turn off the sprinkler.

No wonder old folks get depressed.


----------



## Jackie22

Just got home from my mother's, gave her a perm today, we actually have rain in the forecast for middle of week...woopie!!


----------



## QuickSilver

Well, work has peed me off for sure... so I'm taking my ball and moving to another location for a week.   Maybe if I like it there I will stay..


----------



## ndynt

My internet was down for a couple hours.  Panicked big time  Ran all the "fixits"  Changed my IP addresses.  Did a restore and lost software I just spent an hour installing.  Plugged and unplugged 7 times...then finally gave in and called my ISP.  The problem was on their end. Someday I will learn not to be so independent and ask for help instead of trying to do everything myself :bigwink:  OK rant over...everyone have a great Sunday evening...


----------



## Kath

ndynt said:


> My internet was down for a couple hours.  Panicked big time  Ran all the "fixits"  Changed my IP addresses.  Did a restore and lost software I just spent an hour installing.  Plugged and unplugged 7 times...then finally gave in and called my ISP.  The problem was on their end. Someday I will learn not to be so independent and ask for help instead of trying to do everything myself :bigwink:  OK rant over...everyone have a great Sunday evening...


Nona - Wow, have I walked in your shoes!  It's taken me quite a few years to figure out what things I might able to do and when I would be better off calling for help.  I've always wanted to have more tech skills but there just certain things that seem tougher to learn than others.  I'm still trying to learn things on my iPhone which I got last year.  You sound much more adept at tech things than me and I don't think you were ranting, just unfrustrating yourself.  Take care!


----------



## grannyjo

Today I am celebrating the final panels of the fence being put in place between my neighbour and me.

I've had a temporary fence up for about three weeks now,  and as my dog doesn't really get on with their dog,  I've had to go out with my dog on a lead for her toilet breaks each time.

Now I can just let my dog out - with no worries.


----------



## Ruthanne

Today I will be waiting for an inspector to look at my apt. so I am able to keep my housing subsidy.  I really need for my car to go to the shop but have to wait for this guy instead.  Oh well, it's not a big deal either way.


----------



## Ruthanne

grannyjo said:


> Today I am celebrating the final panels of the fence being put in place between my neighbour and me.
> 
> I've had a temporary fence up for about three weeks now,  and as my dog doesn't really get on with their dog,  I've had to go out with my dog on a lead for her toilet breaks each time.
> 
> Now I can just let my dog out - with no worries.


I bet you will be glad to have it all fixed and done and that your dog can go out alone.  Congrats!


----------



## Linda

It's after midnight so I can speak of "today" as Monday, even though I haven't been to bed on Sunday yet.   This will be a good day for me as our oldest grandchild, 22 years old, will be visiting for 3 or 4 days between summer and fall classes at college.  He and I are especially close.  He'll talk about his feelings and what's going on in his life and we just talk for hours.


----------



## hollydolly

Enjoy your time with your grandson Linda..( btw it's 9.15am Monday here)... ...Sun is shining... done almost 3 hours of work from home... meeting up with a friend at her narrowboat later for lunch and a little bit of supermarket shopping afterwards.. and that's all my day has planned for it...


----------



## Linda

Thanks hollydolly, you have a wonderful too.


----------



## Ameriscot

Enjoy the visit Linda!  I'll be seeing my granddaughters who are 10 and 5 next week!  

Busy today.  Been to the gym, grocery shopping, chemists to stock up meds I might need on the my trip, paid for a car repair, picked up my prescription to last me through till we get back.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's raining here and supposed to rain all week. I have no idea what there is to do indoors in 300sf. Read a book? Watch more Netflix? Clean out the kitchen cupboards?


----------



## Kath

The weather here is still kind of hot but not intolerable.  I'd so much like to get more things done around the house but still battling the leg pain (bad reaction to statin medication) and also plantar fasciitis in my right foot.  In a few days I'll go to my appt. at the podiatrist to get the foot examined and hopefully the doc will have some ideas.  I'm now using a cane to walk - this used to be my hubby's cane when he was here at home but now I've inherited it.  It's pretty nifty because it folds up into thirds when not being used.  

My daughter and I plan to go on another beach trip in mid-Sept. (shorter than the last one) so I'm really motivated to get rid of my leg/foot pain before then.  

Annie and Linda - Hope you have lots of fun with the grandkids!  Have any of your grandkids challenged you to play a computer game?  I took the bait when my grandson, Luke, wanted me to play a game and he trounced me to pieces!  Forewarned is forearmed.  He was getting back at me because we played Scrabble and I beat him so that was his motivator.  He's really a cute, funny, and lovable grandson no matter what!


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> The weather here is still kind of hot but not intolerable.  I'd so much like to get more things done around the house but still battling the leg pain (bad reaction to statin medication) and also plantar fasciitis in my right foot.  In a few days I'll go to my appt. at the podiatrist to get the foot examined and hopefully the doc will have some ideas.  I'm now using a cane to walk - this used to be my hubby's cane when he was here at home but now I've inherited it.  It's pretty nifty because it folds up into thirds when not being used.
> 
> My daughter and I plan to go on another beach trip in mid-Sept. (shorter than the last one) so I'm really motivated to get rid of my leg/foot pain before then.
> 
> Annie and Linda - Hope you have lots of fun with the grandkids!  Have any of your grandkids challenged you to play a computer game?  I took the bait when my grandson, Luke, wanted me to play a game and he trounced me to pieces!  Forewarned is forearmed.  He was getting back at me because we played Scrabble and I beat him so that was his motivator.  He's really a cute, funny, and lovable grandson no matter what!



I only see my grandkids once a year when I go on a long visit to the US.  I'm sure I'll be talked into games this visit!

I've got plantar fasciitis but it's gotten much better with proper arch support and a 'boot' I wear to bed every night.  I never go barefoot any more.


----------



## Kath

Ameriscot said:


> I only see my grandkids once a year when I go on a long visit to the US.  I'm sure I'll be talked into games this visit!
> 
> I've got plantar fasciitis but it's gotten much better with proper arch support and a 'boot' I wear to bed every night.  I never go barefoot any more.


Annie - Thanks for writing this!  Like you, I've found it's just too painful to go barefoot so I always have shoes on (usually trainers), padded athletic socks, and an orthotic device which has been extremely helpful.  My son-in-law is a personal trainer on weekends (works for a fitness equipment company on weekdays) and he has had plantar fasciitis at least twice from running too many miles each week.  He told me he wore a boot to bed every night and also rolled a tennis ball under his foot plus some other exercises as well.  So I figure I'll be getting a boot from the doctor this week.  I hope your visit over here is terrific fun!  If you go through Pennsylvania, I'll be waving at you!


----------



## Linda

Ameriscot said:


> Enjoy the visit Linda!  I'll be seeing my granddaughters who are 10 and 5 next week!
> 
> Busy today.  Been to the gym, grocery shopping, chemists to stock up meds I might need on the my trip, paid for a car repair, picked up my prescription to last me through till we get back.




I bet your granddaughters are excited Ameriscot.  Have a wonderful vacation.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> Annie - Thanks for writing this!  Like you, I've found it's just too painful to go barefoot so I always have shoes on (usually trainers), padded athletic socks, and an orthotic device which has been extremely helpful.  My son-in-law is a personal trainer on weekends (works for a fitness equipment company on weekdays) and he has had plantar fasciitis at least twice from running too many miles each week.  He told me he wore a boot to bed every night and also rolled a tennis ball under his foot plus some other exercises as well.  So I figure I'll be getting a boot from the doctor this week.  I hope your visit over here is terrific fun!  If you go through Pennsylvania, I'll be waving at you!



I was doing the tennis ball and also the exercises every morning before getting out of bed, but with the boot I don't need to.  I bought the boot on Amazon for about £20.  It's coming to the US with me!  I've got some really great slippers with arch support for PF, and an insert for my trainers.  When I get to the US I'm buying some trainers and sandals that are highly recommended for PF - Abeo. 

Yes, I'll be in PA - Gettysburg!


----------



## Ameriscot

Linda said:


> I bet your granddaughters are excited Ameriscot.  Have a wonderful vacation.



Thanks Linda!  A very long trip this year - 5 weeks.  Staying at son's, brother's, sister's and then traveling for 10 days.


----------



## Kadee

I'm having a FREEDOM day :excited::excited: Hubby is going out by himself instead of being under my feet 24/7 , well up untill About 2 pm ,he is going on a whale watching tour. The boats go out three a day and guarantee you will see whales , there was a white whale in the area last week...

http://www.coolangattawhalewatch.com.au


----------



## Ameriscot

Kadee46 said:


> I'm having a FREEDOM day :excited::excited: Hubby is going out by himself instead of being under my feet 24/7 , well up untill About 2 pm ,he is going on a whale watching tour. The boats go out three a day and guarantee you will see whales , there was a white whale in the area last week...
> 
> http://www.coolangattawhalewatch.com.au



You're skipping a whale watching trip??!!  Except for Scotland the only time I've seen whales is in Oz.


----------



## Kadee

Ameriscot said:


> You're skipping a whale watching trip??!!  Except for Scotland the only time I've seen whales is in Oz.


You would not get me on a boat for all the money in the world :eewwk::eewwk:I'm a coward when it comes to water ! I can't swim and I have tried to go out in a boat and really don't like it ...


----------



## Ameriscot

Kadee46 said:


> You would not get me on a boat for all the money in the world :eewwk::eewwk:I'm a coward when it comes to water ! I can't swim and I have tried to go out in a boat and really don't like it ...



I love boats but I have some in-laws that hate them!  Two of them got seasick when we talked them into going on boat with us.


----------



## Shalimar

I love boats also Annie. I have watched pods of Orca off the northern coast of Vancouver Island. Incredible.


----------



## AZ Jim

My wife had surgery on both feet for that condition.  That was years ago but she still doesn't like being barefoot.  Fortunately even as a young man I didn't have a foot fetish.


----------



## Ameriscot

AZ Jim said:


> My wife had surgery on both feet for that condition.  That was years ago but she still doesn't like being barefoot.  Fortunately even as a young man I didn't have a foot fetish.



I've always loved running around barefoot and hate that I can't. Mine is now only a slight ache in left heel if I walk a long way - like several miles. But I'm still wearing the boot to bed.


----------



## Ameriscot

Gym this morning again. Since it's sunny and warm again I'll do another bike ride. Unfortunately hubby has lots of gardening to do.


----------



## Pam

I'm having a day out with my 2 sons and my grandchildren. We're getting the train to the nearest RSPB centre ( Leighton Moss, Silverdale, Lancs) to do a bit of bird/animal spotting. As ever, I'm ready way too early............


----------



## Shalimar

Pam, have a lovely day with your family.


----------



## hollydolly

Mornin' ..

Bit of a grey looking start to the morning ,  and I think they've forecast a little bit of rain for mid morning too...I don't mind. I've got 2 hours of work online under my belt, I have no plans to go anywhere either. Hubs has a day off today although he'll be spending half of it working from home...he is going to take time to add more RAM to my computer for me this morning..which is great news because he's been promising for a while.


----------



## oldman

Leaving on a European vacation today.


----------



## Pam

Enjoy your European holiday, Oldman!


----------



## hollydolly

oldman said:


> Leaving on a European vacation today.





Have a wonderful time Oldman..  Safe journey...


----------



## Ameriscot

oldman said:


> Leaving on a European vacation today.



Have a good time! Bon voyage!


----------



## Bee

Pam said:


> I'm having a day out with my 2 sons and my grandchildren. We're getting the train to the nearest RSPB centre ( Leighton Moss, Silverdale, Lancs) to do a bit of bird/animal spotting. As ever, I'm ready way too early............



Enjoy your day Pam, hope the weather stays dry for you, down here we have had rain since late last night and it is still raining, saves me watering the plants.


----------



## Bee

oldman said:


> Leaving on a European vacation today.



Enjoy your holiday Oldman, hope it is all you expect.


----------



## hollydolly

Well hubs has just installed the new RAM memory into this computer...didn't take long at all, but while he was doing it I decided to watch '12 years a Slave' the film, which I've never seen...the level of violence made me sick to my stomach so I've had to turn it off ...what a vicious horrendous period in history..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Well hubs has just installed the new RAM memory into this computer...didn't take long at all, but while he was doing it I decided to watch '12 years a Slave' the film, which I've never seen...the level of violence made me sick to my stomach so I've had to turn it off ...what a vicious horrendous period in history..



I saw that at the cinema.  Very violent but it is part of US history.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Another steamy and rainy day here. Nothing on my agenda except waiting for tomorrow's deposit of my Rocking Chair Money so that I can pay my bills and shop for the stuff on my list. This getting paid once a month is taking some getting used to.

Two more weeks until my final (we hope!) appointment with the eye surgeon.


----------



## Glinda

We seem to be having a slight cooling trend in San Diego before another heatwave this weekend.  Today I'm taking my mom's engagement and wedding rings to be appraised for estate tax purposes, then to the bead store for stuff I need for the bracelet I'm making, then to my favorite little cafe for brunch, then to the discount store where I can buy my favorite cereal for less.  Right now I'm painting my toenails iridescent green.  I hope you all have a great day, especially you, Oldman.  How I envy you right now!


----------



## Davey Jones

2 kids are back in school....YEA!!!!!! but now I'm bored with nothing to do but look foreword to the colonoscopy next week.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh good luck with that colonoscopy Davey...not cool...


How long do the kids get off school in the summer in the US?...ours have been off since July and go back in September


----------



## Cookie

Glinda, I love bead shops and making bead jewelry too. 
It's another hot one today, so staying inside and working on sorting and organizing my fabric stash and quilting projects. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Oh good luck with that colonoscopy Davey...not cool...
> 
> 
> How long do the kids get off school in the summer in the US?...ours have been off since July and go back in September



Nearly 3 months.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Down here, kids are out at the end of the third week of May and go back the first week of August. In the Boston area where my stepdaughter teaches, they get out at the end of the last full week of June and go back the second week of September, and in the UP, kids are out at the end of the first full week of June and go back the day after Labor Day. 

It's suppertime there, Americot. What's for supper?


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Down here, kids are out at the end of the third week of May and go back the first week of August. In the Boston area where my stepdaughter teaches, they get out at the end of the last full week of June and go back the second week of September, and in the UP, kids are out at the end of the first full week of June and go back the day after Labor Day.
> 
> It's suppertime there, Americot. What's for supper?



Chickpea and veggie curry on basmati rice, salad. 

Schools in our county in Scotland just started back today.  Glasgow went back last week.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

If you were making something I could eat, I'd have invited myself and jumped on my broom, but curry doesn't like me. We're having baked chicken breasts stuffed with pepper jack cheese and green chilies, and Mexican rice. And we're eating early. Like real early to accommodate everybody's strange schedules today.

Wish my daughter would let me cook every day. Wait. Never mind. Picky eaters. They'd really rather dine on something out of a sack from a drive-thru.


----------



## hollydolly

Thankx Annie and Georgia...blimey 3 months is a very long time for working  parents to find child care...or is that available free? 

Just past dinnertime here too ... had Chicken tenders  with honey and mustard dressing  and King  scallops  in a tempura batter ,  with a side serving of peas!!

Later I'm going to have a  Dark chocolate Bomb  for dessert..


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> If you were making something I could eat, I'd have invited myself and jumped on my broom, but curry doesn't like me. We're having baked chicken breasts stuffed with pepper jack cheese and green chilies, and Mexican rice. And we're eating early. Like real early to accommodate everybody's strange schedules today.
> 
> Wish my daughter would let me cook every day. Wait. Never mind. Picky eaters. They'd really rather dine on something out of a sack from a drive-thru.



My husband is the cook in this house.  We eat a variation of curry or chili just about every night.  Yours sounds yummy!  We always eat about 5.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Thankx Annie and Georgia...blimey 3 months is a very long time for working  parents to find child care...or is that available free?
> 
> Just past dinnertime here too ... had Chicken tenders  with honey and mustard dressing  and King  scallops  in a tempura batter ,  with a side serving of peas!!
> 
> Later I'm going to have a  Dark chocolate Bomb  for dessert.. View attachment 20553



No free childcare unless maybe you're very low income.  You have to find your own.  Your dessert looks delish, but I'm on a diet!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Child care free? In the US? You must be joking. There ain't nuthin' free here! There are lots of day care programs...private homes, through churches, commercial day care centers. Some people have sitters or nannies just for the summer.

I want a dark chocolate bomb. Maybe two!


----------



## hollydolly

Well Spain has the same problem, 3 months summer school holidays and no free childcare so the grandparents get the job of looking after the children for the whole summer. I have a Casa  in a Village near the Coast in Southern Spain and most of the locals apart from on our gated community are elderly Spanish, and so many of their adult children who live hundreds of miles away in the cities like Madrid or Barcelona bring their children to the grandparents and leave them there in their care for the whole summer, and collect them again when they're  due to start school again.

Here in the Uk 6 weeks is the max length of the school holidays in summer, but they also have 2 weeks at Easter, and 2 weeks  again at Christmas and  a week off  twice a year for ''half'' term.. and people here struggle to find and pay for child care...so I absolutely believe that if a government decides that children should be absent from school for such a long time then it's their duty to provide affordable child care.!!

BTW I've just eaten the chocolate bomb...it was yuuuummmmmmy!!


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Well Spain has the same problem, 3 months summer school holidays and no free childcare so the grandparents get the job of looking after the children for the whole summer. I have a Casa  in a Village near the Coast in Southern Spain and most of the locals apart from on our gated community are elderly Spanish, and so many of their adult children who live hundreds of miles away in the cities like Madrid or Barcelona bring their children to the grandparents and leave them there in their care for the whole summer, and collect them again when they're  due to start school again.
> 
> Here in the Uk 6 weeks is the max length of the school holidays in summer, but they also have 2 weeks at Easter, and 2 weeks  again at Christmas and  a week off  twice a year for ''half'' term.. and people here struggle to find and pay for child care...so I absolutely believe that if a government decides that children should be absent from school for such a long time then it's their duty to provide affordable child care.!!
> 
> BTW I've just eaten the chocolate bomb...it was yuuuummmmmmy!!



American kids don't get all those holidays mid year.  Just xmas and easter and a few days here and there.  Although I think some are now getting a February holiday.  Since hubby was a headmaster he got a week or two off every 6 or 7 weeks.  And then the 6 weeks in summer.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Kids here get so much time off that it makes me wonder how they have time to learn anything. Start the first week of August, a week off in September, a week off in November for Thanksgiving, two weeks off at Christmas, a week off in February for "winter" break, another week off at Easter for "spring break" and all the legal holidays in between, not to mention the teacher "work days", at least one a month.

I still want a dark chocolate bomb.

The chicken is in the oven, rice is done and on the warmer.


----------



## Kadee

We only have 10 days before we head home and is still very cold at home ..Yesterday was 14 for Adelaide but it's always cooler where we live due to the wind

Anyway we are making the most of the beautiful sunny days untill we go home on Aug 29 

My friend is coming to spend a week with us today, She lives in SA about three hours from where we live,(we have been friends for 30 years ) Hubby doesn't mind a week but gets a bit irritated if anyone stays any longer than that ....She andI go out for two days on our own , we like exploring Opp shops not that we buy much and I have to behave :grin: my case was 4 kg under the allowance coming up now I'd think it's 4 kg over ...I actually bought a electric steam mop a couple of days ago in an Opp shop , it's exactly the same as we have home,(I paid $120 for mine) , this one has three new pads and hubby recons it's really never been used ( just tried)
 I phoned my daughter and asked if she wanted it as she has a tiled floor in her rented home she said yes so I bought it, it cost me $5 , the lady in the Opp shop said all electrical appliances are checked. 
Hubby tried it t works well, the handle unscrews so it's compact it's just the room I my case  If I can't get it in I will get an box and post it home it's not the first time we have posted items home addressed to our selfs


----------



## Kath

Today was the start of my cupboard cleaning project - The ceiling in the kitchen is 9 feet high and I'm 5 feet, 3 inches tall which means I can't reach the upper shelves in the cabinets.  I'm finding all sorts of things that I put up on the high shelves 8 years ago when we moved in.  I'm giving away some of the stuff to my daughter and some friends and the rest I'm going to try to put into some kind of order.  I finally found the panini press I thought was lost in the move.  

In the evening, I went to the Book Club meeting which I really enjoy so much!  We discussed the book "Old Filth" which is about a man who began life as a Raj Child in Malaysia - the only son of British parents.  His mum dies when he's born and his father sends him to Wales to be cared for by distant relatives who treat him like garbage.  What follows is a life full of accomplishments but with no real ability to love.  Much deep discussion by the Book Club gals!

Now going out to walk dog and then bedtime.  Sleep tight all!


----------



## Linda

Old Filth sounds good!  If I lived in town I would join a book club.  I live vicariously through my x-daughter-in-law Kathy as far as book clubs go.  She is in one that meets once a month.  She said she's the only one who isn't retired in the group.  And they have potlucks every so often!  Yes, I would like it. 

I spent today with our oldest grandson so I'm happy.  He'll be here till Thursday evening.  Today I made brown rice and sweet and sour chicken for him (and my husband and brother too) with green beans on the side.  Tomorrow I am making him enchiladas.  I usually get lazy and make it into a casserole but it'll taste the same. 

The local wildfires are getting worse and they had a mandatory evacuation further up the mountain today, a Christian camp and 2 lakes my husband likes to fish in.  Still, locally none of the wildfires have taken any homes so that's good.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kadee, funny how you call 14 cold when we'd call it nearly warm. And if it's sunny as well we are thrilled. Enjoy the rest of your holiday. 

Kath, I've got some closets that need a serious clean out which I'll do when we return from our upcoming trip.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunny this morning but showers in the afternoon. Gym again this morning but no bike ride. Nearly done packing.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny and pleasantly  warm here today currently 74 degrees..  but supposed to rain tonight.

I'm back at the workhouse tomorrow, then off Friday and back   again on Saturday..just doing a couple of days at the moment and the rest of my work from home while my back is waiting for repair.. 

Gotta do some ironing today..not my favourite job , but I'm the type of person who cannot wear anything that has creases in it...so I just have to do the ironing a little bit at a time at the moment. 

When do you actually leave Annie ..did you say you're coming here to London first?


----------



## QuickSilver

Really enjoying working at the new location.  Sadly... I go back to my old place next week.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Sunny and pleasantly  warm here today currently 74 degrees..  but supposed to rain tonight.
> 
> I'm back at the workhouse tomorrow, then off Friday and back   again on Saturday..just doing a couple of days at the moment and the rest of my work from home while my back is waiting for repair..
> 
> Gotta do some ironing today..not my favourite job , but I'm the type of person who cannot wear anything that has creases in it...so I just have to do the ironing a little bit at a time at the moment.
> 
> When do you actually leave Annie ..did you say you're coming here to London first?



Our spell of 3 1/2 gorgeous days of sunny and 70+ is now gone.  Getting very cloudy out and is supposed to rain.  

Spending the night in Glasgow Sunday then my flight is early Monday.  Husband is coming a week later.  So I'll be there 5 weeks and he'll be 4.  I'm spending a week with my son and his family to get in quality time with granddaughters instead of trying to fit them in while we are staying at my brothers then sister's houses. Forecast is in the 80's but I've also got clothes for cooler weather later in Sept.


----------



## hollydolly

Ameriscot said:


> Our spell of 3 1/2 gorgeous days of sunny and 70+ is now gone.  Getting very cloudy out and is supposed to rain.
> 
> Spending the night in Glasgow Sunday then my flight is early Monday.  Husband is coming a week later.  So I'll be there 5 weeks and he'll be 4.  I'm spending a week with my son and his family to get in quality time with granddaughters instead of trying to fit them in while we are staying at my brothers then sister's houses. Forecast is in the 80's but I've also got clothes for cooler weather later in Sept.




Are you staying at the airport hotel?...that's so handy that hotel...I know it well, but I usually stay in a hotel in Argyle street when I'm there because I always rent a car 

How long is your flight...? sounds like you're going to have a fab time, I hope you do.

My daughter is going to the Gold coast Australia in October then at the beginning of the year she's going to Michigan ...work and holiday intermingled!!  I wish I was able to go too..

Incidentally do you do the same as me without realising after you've been back 'home'...and come back with your accent even more pronounced?


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Are you staying at the airport hotel?...that's so handy that hotel...I know it well, but I usually stay in a hotel in Argyle street when I'm there because I always rent a car
> 
> How long is your flight...? sounds like you're going to have a fab time, I hope you do.
> 
> My daughter is going to the Gold coast Australia in October then at the beginning of the year she's going to Michigan ...work and holiday intermingled!!  I wish I was able to go too..
> 
> Incidentally do you do the same as me without realising after you've been back 'home'...and come back with your accent even more pronounced?



Couldn't get a good rate at the Holiday Inn this time which I would have preferred.  You couldn't be more convenient.  We've stayed there for £39 before but have usually paid about £54!  It's £89 this time and it just seems a waste.  So we are staying at the Premier Inn by Buchanan Galleries. Airport bus is very convenient, frequent, and free.  

I'm going to Amsterdam first then flying back over my house hours later  .  Flight from Amsterdam to Detroit is 8 hours 40 mins.  I prefer this though to flying direct to Newark and having to pick up our bags and recheck them. We just don't like Newark airport. 

Where in Michigan is your daughter going?  There are some really gorgeous places on Lake Michigan and in the north and upper peninsula. 

My accent never changes but I do start saying gas station and trunk and other words which I say for a while after coming back home.


----------



## hollydolly

She's going to the Detroit area on business, and adding a few days on the tail end as a holiday.. both being very sporty and outdoorsy people both she and s-i-l will make the most of what's on offer, I'm sure.. 

Yes not surprised about the word changes when you get back, because it's instilled in you from birth, and when you hear it all again it's like instinct just kicks straight back in and you have to relearn to say words all in the accepted version again when you return..I find the same when I come back from Spain after an extended period, I start using Spanish words for things instead of English ., even tho' English (Scottish ) is my first language, funny isn't it ..lol.. however if I've been to Scotland for a little while, when I get back everyone can hear the twang where they'd never noticed it before, and it's completely unconscious on my behalf, but the brain obviously instantly recognises it's home turf!!  Och aye the Noo ..mi wee amiga.. ... :rofl1::rofl1:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

All this talk of travel! Today is the day my SS check has been deposited to my account so I'm "traveling", too. Traveling to get things on my list, traveling to see the mechanic about replacing tie rod ends on the car, traveling to the county offices to get my daughter added to the title on my car...

More off-and-on rain for us today. I don't mind because it helps the water bill.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> She's going to the Detroit area on business, and adding a few days on the tail end as a holiday.. both being very sporty and outdoorsy people both she and s-i-l will make the most of what's on offer, I'm sure..
> 
> Yes not surprised about the word changes when you get back, because it's instilled in you from birth, and when you hear it all again it's like instinct just kicks straight back in and you have to relearn to say words all in the accepted version again when you return..I find the same when I come back from Spain after an extended period, I start using Spanish words for things instead of English ., even tho' English (Scottish ) is my first language, funny isn't it ..lol.. however if I've been to Scotland for a little while, when I get back everyone can hear the twang where they'd never noticed it before, and it's completely unconscious on my behalf, but the brain obviously instantly recognises it's home turf!!  Och aye the Noo ..mi wee amiga.. ... :rofl1::rofl1:



The Detroit area is not one with scenic beauty but if they can they should go to the west coast on Lake Michigan.  

My sister doesn't understand that words and phrases from the UK are implanted in my brain.  She says 48 years of living in the US should stick with me forever.  I think I've finally convinced her though that the only time I have to think about what words I use are when I'm in the US.  I often have to think about what word I would have used before.  I never had a mobile until moving to the UK so the word cell or cellphone was never part of my vocabulary.  I continue to say mobile while there.  I do start saying things like trash or garbage while there. And I have to remind myself not to ask clerks or waitstaff etc where the 'toilet' is!  

Husband had to change his speech while he worked in London but it changed back to pure Scottish when he retired.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> All this talk of travel! Today is the day my SS check has been deposited to my account so I'm "traveling", too. Traveling to get things on my list, traveling to see the mechanic about replacing tie rod ends on the car, traveling to the county offices to get my daughter added to the title on my car...
> 
> More off-and-on rain for us today. I don't mind because it helps the water bill.



Enjoy your trips, Georgia!


----------



## RadishRose

Going to lunch today with a friend. Looking forward to the tasty appetizer at the place we're going to; garlic toasts with a creamy baked Gorgonzola cheese dip, then I'll have a nice bowl of soup.

I will feel guilty about the carby and fatty appetizer, so a second glass of wine should help with that. I will have a better supper; salad and a small piece of chicken breast.


----------



## Ameriscot

RadishRose said:


> Going to lunch today with a friend. Looking forward to the tasty appetizer at the place we're going to; garlic toasts with a creamy baked Gorgonzola cheese dip, then I'll have a nice bowl of soup.
> 
> I will feel guilty about the carby and fatty appetizer, so a second glass of wine should help with that. I will have a better supper; salad and a small piece of chicken breast.



A second glass of wine always helps me with guilt!


----------



## Jackie22

...nothing much planned for me today, I'm watching the radar and the rain northwest of me, if it misses me, I'll be dragging the water hose out.


----------



## Ruthanne

Like Jackie22 I don't have much planned today either.  I called the service station to get my car taken care of and they won't have a loaner car until tomorrow.  I need that so I'll wait till tomorrow to have my car towed in to get fixed..Again.


----------



## hollydolly

It's just after 6am..I've been up for an hour, now I'm  just checking emails and having a cuppa tea before getting ready to leave for 11 hours  at the workhouse..

Wet out there this morning, I think Oldman may have chosen the wrong week to visit Europe...


----------



## Ameriscot

Just after 7 here and having my tea and porridge in bed. Have a good day Holly. 

Heading to gym at 8.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Porridge. I've always wondered just exactly what that is. Oatmeal?

It's going to rain again today...patches of clouds, then sun, then more clouds, etc. Right now it's sort of semi-sunny so I've been working in the garden.

Today is the first day grandson drove to school. He got his license Tuesday, gathered up all his parking-permit paperwork yesterday, drove today. Um...in my car  Not to worry, folks. My daughter took car of all the insurance stuff, and I'm now on their policy. Because they had two cars and their home with the same company, adding mine gave them a bigger discount. My premium went down, but not by much. I'm saving a grand $12/year. Grandson? Adding him to the policy also added $1476/year to their premium. Let's hope he finds a job soon because they told him they'd pay the additional premium for two months, and after that, it's his money. No job = every penny of his allowance paying for insurance!

Gotta get back to the flowers before the heavens open up again.

Y'all have a swell day.

Oops. Not added $1476/year to their premium...added $1676. That's a lotta lettuce!


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, porridge means any hot cereal, but yes, what I eat is the same as oatmeal.  I use Scottish porridge oats.  The best!

Teens make car insurance go sky high!


----------



## Jackie22

It's raining........and it is actually cool this morning.  I'm going to go shopping and get a pedicure today, everyone have a great day.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Cool is relative. When I say it's cool here, it usually means lower than 80


----------



## Linda

This afternoon we will meet up at a Subway sandwich shop with our x-daughter-n-law so she can take our grandson back to her house and then tomorrow (Friday) he'll take a bus back up north to college.  We will sure miss him as he's been here since Monday.  Then we'll go to Wal-mart and buy my husband a couple sleeveless t-shirts.  After all these years I've finally gotten him to try wearing shorts, t-shirts and sandals in this heat and he really likes it.   Then I'll come home and feel sorry for myself for awhile cause none of my grand-kids are around.


----------



## Linda

Ameriscot said:


> Georgia, porridge means any hot cereal, but yes, what I eat is the same as oatmeal.  I use Scottish porridge oats.  The best!
> 
> Teens make car insurance go sky high!




Glad to know that Ameriscot as I have wondered exactly what porridge was too.  I knew it was cearl but I thought maybe it was some certain kind we don't have in the US.


----------



## Ameriscot

Linda said:


> Glad to know that Ameriscot as I have wondered exactly what porridge was too.  I knew it was cearl but I thought maybe it was some certain kind we don't have in the US.



I just don't say oatmeal any more.  Porridge is implanted in my brain!  The only time I hear the word oatmeal here is when referring to oatmeal raisin cookies.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Weetabix...is that stuff like shredded wheat? Some kind of flakes likes Wheaties? I see it mentioned in a story every now and then.

As for porridge...I'll eat Cream of Wheat any time but truly cannot stand oatmeal. When I was a kid, my mother would get up early to start a fire in the kitchen stove and to have a cup of coffee undisturbed. Our kitchen stove was wood-burning on one side and gas burners/oven on the other. The coffee perked while she made oatmeal. Then...she'd set the saucepan on one of the burners (unlit) and cover it, where it would get cold and congeal. 

After she'd had her coffee, she'd wake us up. By the time we got to the table, if we'd turned the oatmeal out on a plate, it'd have come out of the saucepan in one big lump. Not very appealing. I vowed to never, ever eat that stuff again once I was lucky enough to leave home. Ew.

She never made Cream of Wheat because it was too expensive.


----------



## Linda

GeorgiaXplant, one of my x-daughter-in-laws won't eat eggs for the same reason you won't eat oatmeal.  Your oatmeal sounded very unappetizing.  I love it hot.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

My mom, poor thing, couldn't fry an egg to save her life. Too bad because we had chickens and ducks and, therefore, a plethora of eggs. On the occasions when she attempted fried eggs, what we got was eggs either with the yolk cooked to death and like sawdust or eggs with runny yolks and runny whites to go along with them.

She could make crepes. And homemade bread. I ate a lot of homemade bread growing up. Sadly, she didn't learn to make crepes until after I left home!


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Weetabix...is that stuff like shredded wheat? Some kind of flakes likes Wheaties? I see it mentioned in a story every now and then.
> 
> As for porridge...I'll eat Cream of Wheat any time but truly cannot stand oatmeal. When I was a kid, my mother would get up early to start a fire in the kitchen stove and to have a cup of coffee undisturbed. Our kitchen stove was wood-burning on one side and gas burners/oven on the other. The coffee perked while she made oatmeal. Then...she'd set the saucepan on one of the burners (unlit) and cover it, where it would get cold and congeal.
> 
> After she'd had her coffee, she'd wake us up. By the time we got to the table, if we'd turned the oatmeal out on a plate, it'd have come out of the saucepan in one big lump. Not very appealing. I vowed to never, ever eat that stuff again once I was lucky enough to leave home. Ew.
> 
> She never made Cream of Wheat because it was too expensive.



I tried Weetabix once just to see why so many loved it.  Gag!  It was like eating hay.  Similar to shredded wheat but  I liked shredded wheat - although I needed to put a ton of sugar on it.  

I put my porridge in the microwave with mixed dried fruit added, cinnamon, and half water, half soy milk.  I add almond milk after. Very creamy. 

I love Cream of Wheat.  We don't have it here and sometimes I buy it and bring it back home from US visits.


----------



## hollydolly

LOL Annie you don't have to go all the way to that American planet  far far away to get Cream of Wheat...you can get it here in the the land of the Royal kingdom...in the Castle they call..*tesco*

Now before you say it I know you're nearest store is Morrisons but I'm sure there's a tesco supermarket somewhere closer to you  than the USA...and just think of the weight allowance saved too.. :wiggle::wiggle:

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=281222031


----------



## hollydolly

Oh weetabix..yuk I heartily concur it's horrible. I have no idea how it still sells and so many people seem to like it. It's a solid brick of dried hay ( as you say Annie), which has to have some hot milk or water before you can even digest it, and then it becomes the consistency of  lumpy puke... ...of course it's high in fibre so you're supposed to be good for you...errrk...and as for shredded wheat well that's even worse it's like eating straw baked hard in the sun


Weetabix  before it goes all mushy...


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> LOL Annie you don't have to go all the way to that American planet  far far away to get Cream of Wheat...you can get it here in the the land of the Royal kingdom...in the Castle they call..*tesco*
> 
> Now before you say it I know you're nearest store is Morrisons but I'm sure there's a tesco supermarket somewhere closer to you  than the USA...and just think of the weight allowance saved too.. :wiggle::wiggle:
> 
> http://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=281222031



My _only_ store is Morrisons!  I can get to a Tesco but it's a pain as we rarely take the car across the water.  It's been a few years since I bought Cream of Wheat to bring home, so I guess I don't miss it that much.  My big purchases in the US are clothes and shoes and Hefty or Ziplock bags - enough to last a year.  Gallon and quart sizes.  I use lots of them when packing. There are zipper bags here but the zipper is very poor quality.


----------



## Ameriscot

I just purchased wifi for my 8 hour 40 minute flight from Amsterdam to Detroit!  Never tried it before.  But since the seat back screens and the choice of entertainment is so bad on Delta, I figured I'd get this 24 hour wifi package.  $16.  I've got books to read on my Kindle and music if I want.  But nothing passes the time like the internet.


----------



## Kath

Weather here is wet - big downpour with lots of thunder and lightening.  Walked the dog with a rain slicker on and my baseball cap on my head.  If there is lightening, I don't carry an umbrella/brolly because I might get struck by a lightening bolt.  The dog hates rain but she just tucked her head down and forged ahead until we reached her own personal toilet turf.  

I spent a big block of time on the phone calling the pharmaceutical shipper to find out where my medication is when it was ordered a month ago.  I only get one of my meds through the mail because it has to be shipped under refrigeration - none of the pharmacies locally has ever carried it.  I emailed my endocrinologist and he had one of the nurses make some calls too.  Bottom line:  The med is out of stock and on back-order.  This is not good as I'm nearly out of this med.  All my other meds are carried at all the nearby pharmacies except this one.  If more people had my health situation there would be no med problem, but I was unfortunate enough to get something ultra-rare.  Sometime if I get up the nerve, I'll tell how I came to get this disorder but it's a traumatic tale to tell. 

Everyone preparing to depart for other climes, put your trays in the upright position, and have the best trip ever!  :bonvoyage:


----------



## Shalimar

What a hassle for you, Kath. I hope your medication arrives soon. Re Your harrowing tale of how you came to develop this disorder, if you ever feel ready to share the trauma we are here for you.:love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath, sorry for the meds problem!  Thanks for the trip wishes.

Last gym day today before trip. 99% packed. Will give the house a good cleaning and leave husband reminders since he'll be locking up the house by himself a week after I leave.


----------



## chic

I'll have to clean out everything under my kitchen sink at some point. My Kohler kitchen faucet decided to stop delivering water and I'll have to get a plumber to fix it.


----------



## hollydolly

Another grey start to the day here...although it's forecast to be hot and Sunny later...but with a very wet weekend ahead. Poor Oldman, he chose the wrong week to come to London I think. Unusual for us to have so much rain in August. 

Kath I do hope your medication gets to you quickly, what a  concern for you  Good grief, you would think that as your local pharmacy knows you have to have this regular medication for such a rare complaint they would ensure they had it in stock ready for you.

Day off today back at the workhouse for me tomorrow...Hubs has a day off today too  so we may go out for lunch later...


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm doing laundry today.


----------



## hollydolly

Annie be still your excited heart..LOL... 


Can you believe the forecast has changed completely..in the space of an hour???...now the BBC are forecasting 29 degrees for tomorrow instead of the storms they were forecasting earlier.... I have never found a forecast website that gets it right in this country, I have no idea what those meteorologists get paid for, they can't get one day to the next correctly forecast here.

In Spain I can look at the forecast for 10 days ahead and it will be spot on...not here tho'..!! :crying:


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Annie be still your excited heart..LOL...
> 
> 
> Can you believe the forecast has changed completely..in the space of an hour???...now the BBC are forecasting 29 degrees for tomorrow instead of the storms they were forecasting earlier.... I have never found a forecast website that gets it right in this country, I have no idea what those meteorologists get paid for, they can't get one day to the next correctly forecast here.
> 
> In Spain I can look at the forecast for 10 days ahead and it will be spot on...not here tho'..!! :crying:



The BBC have the most unreliable forecasts!  And the ones on tv usally disagree with their own website!

Skyping my sis in law in Australia shortly.  She's coming next month to visit her daughter who is working here, but unfortunately she booked it before asking when our trip to the US was.  So won't see her.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I was here earlier and tried to post the following but it disappeared. Came back to try to post again and it's showing me a place to click to restore what I had typed. I had no idea. Duh.

Good Friday morning. Annie, I'll join you in the laundry room.

Another sort-of-rainy-sort-of-not day here. More working in the garden for me this morning while the laundry is, well, laundering then inside to dust and vacuum. 

This retirement stuff is mostly a bore. I need to win the lottery. Maybe I should buy a ticket?


----------



## hollydolly

Well it turned out to be a glorious day and we went to the pub garden for lunch in the sun where it  overlooks huge acres of fields where horses graze.. and while sitting there  we were watching 2 little girls playing in the garden under the apple trees aged about 5 ..and a little later 2 other little girls  slightly older came in with their parents and within less than 3 minutes the latter 2 walked over to the first pair and joined in their game of hide and seek ...5 minutes later a little boy came in again slightly older than the other 4.. and with a little encouragement from his dad  joined in the games. The children were strangers to each other, yet they just became instant friends...when did we lose that ability as we grew up just to make instant friends?...it was just lovely to watch them playing and having the greatest time running around and not a piece of electronic equipment in sight.. 

Anyway it's been a lovely day, gotta go to bed now tho' cuz I'm up at stupid o'clock for work tomorrow morning..nite all.fftobed:...safe journey Annie...


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Well it turned out to be a glorious day and we went to the pub garden for lunch in the sun where it  overlooks huge acres of fields where horses graze.. and while sitting there  we were watching 2 little girls playing in the garden under the apple trees aged about 5 ..and a little later 2 other little girls  slightly older came in with their parents and within less than 3 minutes the latter 2 walked over to the first pair and joined in their game of hide and seek ...5 minutes later a little boy came in again slightly older than the other 4.. and with a little encouragement from his dad  joined in the games. The children were strangers to each other, yet they just became instant friends...when did we lose that ability as we grew up just to make instant friends?...it was just lovely to watch them playing and having the greatest time running around and not a piece of electronic equipment in sight..
> 
> Anyway it's been a lovely day, gotta go to bed now tho' cuz I'm up at stupid o'clock for work tomorrow morning..nite all.fftobed:...safe journey Annie...




Ah yes the lovely innocence of children at play.  They talk to each other just because.  And they don't judge. 

Thanks for the bon voyage.  I won't be offline for long since I've got an internet package on the plane!  Can't wait to see how well it works.


----------



## Jackie22

Wishing you a fun and safe trip, Annie, we'll watch for your post on the plane.


----------



## Ameriscot

Jackie22 said:


> Wishing you a fun and safe trip, Annie, we'll watch for your post on the plane.



Thanks Jackie!  My flight is Monday morning.


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all..

It's set to be a hottie today but I'll be in the workhouse so I'll see hardly any of it, and there's no AC in there so it could get quite uncomfortable..  it's supposed to be going to rain heavily  for the next few days so I'll miss the best part of the weekend weather..

Oh that's good about the internet package for the trip Annie, just what you need on a long flight, i hope it works really well...

Have a good Saturday everyone..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Morning all..
> 
> It's set to be a hottie today but I'll be in the workhouse so I'll see hardly any of it, and there's no AC in there so it could get quite uncomfortable..  it's supposed to be going to rain heavily  for the next few days so I'll miss the best part of the weekend weather..
> 
> Oh that's good about the internet package for the trip Annie, just what you need on a long flight, i hope it works really well...
> 
> Have a good Saturday everyone..



I always thought buying internet on a plane was outrageously expensive.  It will help entertain me on this flight although I've got a good mystery I'm reading and have more on my Kindle.  I wouldn't need it on Emirates as they have a great entertainment package and bigger seat back screens. And free booze.


----------



## Ameriscot

Hope your day at work goes well, Holly!

Weather here is a mix of clouds, sun, showers.  Housework and final packing today.  And instructions for hubby.  Going to be a gorgeous day tomorrow - sunshine and temps in the low to mid 70's.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ameriscot...they have free booze and you need the internet why?

Kind of overcast here like it's been most morning this week. No idea whether it will be a sunny or cloudy or rainy day. We will have weather, whatever it is.

I have no plan for the day. There's some raking that needs to be done in the back yard. There's nothing that needs to be done in my hovel. And, as they say, nowhere to go and all the time in the world to get there.


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, have you ever considered writing a book? You are very witty!


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> *Ameriscot...they have free booze and you need the internet why?*
> 
> Kind of overcast here like it's been most morning this week. No idea whether it will be a sunny or cloudy or rainy day. We will have weather, whatever it is.
> 
> I have no plan for the day. There's some raking that needs to be done in the back yard. There's nothing that needs to be done in my hovel. And, as they say, nowhere to go and all the time in the world to get there.



Georgia, Delta/KLM do not offer free booze except for wine that tastes like vinegar and some bad beer.  If I had upgraded to Economy Plus I'd get free spirits (we've done that on the way home as we'll be flying all night).

It's Emirates that offers free booze - that will be our November flight to Thailand.  Coming home last time on Emirates we were offered cognac to put in our coffee!  And we were only in Economy class!  :very_drunk:  :very_drunk:  :very_drunk:


----------



## Shalimar

Ooh, Annie, I forgot to wish you a lovely trip! Enjoy visiting your family in America.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Ooh, Annie, I forgot to wish you a lovely trip! Enjoy visiting your family in America.



Thanks, Shali!


----------



## Jackie22

It is a beautiful morning here, I'll probably clean off the patio today.

Yesterday I deep cleaned by fridge, took it apart, cleaned inside, over and under, tried to glue a broken drawer rail, that didn't work, ended up a sticky mess, guess I'll try to order a new one.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Dammit, Jackie! You had to mention cleaning the fridge? I was waiting to clean mine. Thought I might get it done before it gets loaded up with holiday stuff. Haven't decided which holiday that might be.


----------



## Ameriscot

Hey you two I had to clean both of ours since we'll be on a trip.  The small one will be turned off.  Going on trips is the only time they get cleaned!


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Dammit, Jackie! You had to mention cleaning the fridge? I was waiting to clean mine. *Thought I might get it done before it gets loaded up with holiday stuff. Haven't decided which holiday that might be*.



:lol1:


----------



## Shalimar

Going rollerblading to burn off some steam! Fun.


----------



## Shalimar

I forgot, my purple velvet doc martens are in, yes!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Shali, Ralphy will love your purple velvet doc martens. Actually, purple velvet anything.

Ameriscot, as often as you travel, your fridges should be sparkling all the time. Mine gets cleaned if it looks like my experiment went awry.


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, I fear you are right. I think I will forget to mention it out of concern for his aging heart.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> I forgot, my purple velvet doc martens are in, yes!!



:coolthumb:


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Shali, Ralphy will love your purple velvet doc martens. Actually, purple velvet anything.
> 
> Ameriscot, as often as you travel, your fridges should be sparkling all the time. Mine gets cleaned if it looks like my experiment went awry.



They get pretty mucky in between trips!  The one that is fridge freezer will stay on this trip but for the 3 months in Thailand it will be off so timing things to run out just before we go is challenging.

Going into Glasgow this morning and checking into hotel. Planning on the 7am airport bus. Would like to go to cinema but don't see any film worth watching.


----------



## hollydolly

Annie , shame you can't find a film to go and watch to pass the time away 'till your flight. Hope you have a wonderful trip...and I know you'll keep us regularly updated. 

I am verrrry sore this morning, had a really hard day yesterday and when I got into the car to come home I really didn't think I'd be able to make it home, my back felt like it was going to break in half. Last night I sat with a hottie until bedtime..and everything hurt, even my brain!!

This morning I'm not quite so sore, but I still wouldn't be able to push a hoover around...and certainly if it wasn't my day off I wouldn't have the strength to go in... 

Yesterday we had almost 90 degrees here ,  and worked for 10 hours  without any fans or AC ...HOT , and thoroughly Exhausting !!!!!!!

Anyway hubs wants to go to a Vintage car show today...forecast says rain for later although now at 8am we have beautiful blue skies...so I'm thinking perhaps he should go on his own..LOL


----------



## Ameriscot

Sorry about your back Holly. A shame you won't  be up for car show. 

75 and sunny in Glasgow today so it will be nice to walk around after checking into hotel.

Forecast for tomorrow in Detroit is low 70s and sun.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

By now Ameriscot is probably in the air. 

Holly, rain later? As in raining at the car show? Um. Yeah. Let The Hubs go alone!

It's raining pitchforks and hammer handles here with a promise of it being an all-day event. Guess I need to hunt up a book. If the overpaid Whether-or-Not people aren't lying again, the sun will be back tomorrow and last all week long. 

A former client asked me yesterday to dog sit next weekend. Heck, yes!

Grandson got a J-O-B. He starts next Saturday morning at 9. There will be that first-paycheck feeling that can't be matched of having his own money in his pocket that he earned himself. Well, that is if there's much left after paying for his share of the car insurance and buying gas!

Granddaughter also has a job, and her next paycheck will reflect the first pay period of a real schedule (as opposed to merely a training schedule). She's estimating about $200 before taxes, and to her it's an unimaginable amount of money to have all at the same time. Since she doesn't drive yet, she's just excited about watching her bank balance grow.

Where are you Ralphy? You're missing Shali's purple Doc Martens.


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, spending the night in Glasgow hotel. Early flight tomorrow. Sitting outdoors at Cafe in city centre now. Perfect sun 75 and warm breeze!


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia congrats to grandkids on the jobs!


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, I am excited for you!


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, awesome about the grandkid's jobs. My purple Martens are wonderful! Go well with my white hippie dress. Lol.


----------



## Sunny

Sang in the chorus of The Gondoliers Fri. and Sat. night (last night). Today we have a matinee at 2:00. Final performance. I could use a vacation!


----------



## Linda

They say it's going to be 100* today so around noon we'll turn on the a/c and stay indoors till evening.  Husband is in the recliner with the dogs already and I might try to find a movie we want to watch on TV.  Lots of channels but not much on it seems.


----------



## Kath

I'm really enjoying vicarious living as I read about the adventures each of you are experiencing!  Have been sitting with legs up and I've tied a bag of frozen beans to the bottom of my right foot.  I tied the beans on with leftover red-checked Christmas ribbon so the whole foot looks festive!  When I need to walk the dog, I have been walking on grass instead of on the paved walkway - doctor told me that would put less stress  on the foot and I think it's working.  I've just begun reading "The Interestings which is the book club's next selection - this is a big book, thick as the phone book!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm with you, Kath. I especially enjoy Americot's travels.

Her trip to Michigan is making me homesick. I want to go home sooo much, but driving up there is out of the question because of both my andmy car's advanced ages and because I don't fly. Won't fly. Had enough of flying to last forfreakingever, TYVM!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I've been up for hours and hours digging in my flower garden and trying to beat the heat.

According to the Whether-or-Not people our rainy weather is gone for the time being, and we can expect sunny days with low humidity and temps only in the mid-80s.

I noticed that nwlady posted. Going to run over and say hello.

Ameriscot...winging her way?


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny said:


> Sang in the chorus of The Gondoliers Fri. and Sat. night (last night). Today we have a matinee at 2:00. Final performance. I could use a vacation!




Oh WTG Sunny...hope everything went well and you had a great time...I'm sure you must just want to put your feet up... has any of it been uploaded to youtube, I'd love to see some..


----------



## hollydolly

Georgia...congrats to your 2 grandkids on their new jobs..fabulous news !!

Yesterday I didn't leave the house even tho' the sun came out later in the afternoon, and hubs decided not to bother either with the Car show...today it's rained even harder...so hard I though it was going to bring the roof in. God knows why we've had so much rain this year...!!

Not gone out anywhere today..hubs at work..me not till Wednesday..did a bit of ironing *ho-Hum*...and a few kitchen chores but that's all..

Kath I'm so sorry to hear you're suffering such pain still ...you're such a trooper...had to laugh at your Christmas ribbon around the frozen veg tho'...


----------



## applecruncher

Sounds like fun, Sunny!  I'm a horrible singer.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Aw, c'mon applecruncher. I bet I'm a worse singer than you are. In grade school our music class was divided up into robins, bluebirds, finches, whatever other birds and blackbirds. Do I need tell you which "singers" were blackbirds? I didn't have a whole lot of company in that group. I had a one-octave voice, can't carry a tune and couldn't sing to save my life. Still can't. So I don't! I was never in a choir of any kind including at church. When the singing started at church, I just kept my mouth shut.

Sigh. We all have our burdens  I'll bet you can't top my story!


----------



## Kath

Sometimes I look at a picture that makes me laugh and this is one that made me LOL this morning!  Today is gas-the-car day and also need to take pup to vet as she's having some tummy difficulties.  She's not a big vet fan, but she usually forces herself to bear up under the stress.  Right now it has started to thunder outside so I take that as a sign that my vet journey will be on the wet side.  Have the best day ever!


----------



## hollydolly

Almost 7pm here now Kath and it's rained solidly all day!!

That picture is soo funny...LOL.. good luck with pooch at the Vet, hope all goes well


----------



## Linda

My daughter called early this a.m. and we aren't phone people so seldom get calls.  Anyway, she has to have rotor cuff surgery so I guess my husband and I will go down to hang out with her for awhile.  She is a writer but said she can type one handed.   Or she can dictate to me and I'll type for her. I look forward to going to the big city and going for walks on the side walk, and being close to restaurants, museums and thrift stores.  She's only about 3 hours away but we have to go over a 4100 ft pass to get there.


----------



## hollydolly

Don't envy you that pass Linda..but enjoy your time in the city whatever city it is.. ...and good luck to your daughter with her surgery!!

Nothing much on the agenda here today, the weather can't make it's mind up sunny one minute and windy and dull.

Gotta put a tint through my hair today..and make an appointment for the hairdresser soon...but back at the workhouse tomorrow..so I don't really get time!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Omigosh...I was so excited by the cool temp this morning that I threw on my gardening duds and whipped right on out there. It was only 65, about 10 degrees cooler than usual. Ahhhh. It won't last long, but I'm sure enjoying it while it does!


----------



## QuickSilver

It's been nice and cool here too... quite a welcomed change..


----------



## Glinda

I woke up feeling really happy today!  Maybe it's because we got a tiny bit of rain in San Diego this morning - or maybe it's because some recent medical tests came back negative - or maybe it's because I ran into an old friend at the supermarket on Saturday - or any number of other reasons - I just feel like Laughing Out Loud!  So I will:

:lol1: 
Have a Wonderful Day, Everyone!


----------



## hollydolly

Wooohoooo regardless of what's made you happy Glinda...the fact that your tests came back negative makes me Happy too....


----------



## Shalimar

So glad there is a smile in your day, Glinda. Awesome about your tests! I am all smiles today also. Wearing my new purple velvet doc martens to celebrate! Lol. Sooooo stylin. Snicker.


----------



## AZ Jim

Ok Glinda!!!  Ya got me, I laughed right with ya and for the same reasons, good on ya girl!!!


----------



## Kadee

We are packing clothes this morning we won't be using between now and when we leave to head home on Saturday .
We are going to Twin Towns with friends from home,latter today to see a show by a man called Alex Peden , in a Tribute show to Irish sensation Daniel O'Donnell , he sings tunes like I want to dance with you...stand beside me ...when Irish eyes are smiling ect 
After the show we are all going out for lunch..Our friends are up here for a week longer than us so they will take any foods we have left over , we always tend to have clothes , and dish washing detergent left over and they only get thrown out if you leave them in the unit so our friends end up with all our left overs , they then try to pass on any they may not use..


----------



## Ameriscot

Hi all. Flight delays yesterday and finally arrived in Detroit about 8.45pm instead of 5.

A bit chilly here. Just been shopping. Got sim card and data package so I'll be online any time. Got my plantar fasciitis shoes and sandals.


----------



## Shalimar

Glad you made it safely Annie!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ameriscot. Wait! Got milk? LOL

Hope you remembered your warm clothes.


----------



## Ameriscot

Haha Georgia!  Staying till September 30 so have warm clothes.


----------



## Kath

Ameriscot said:


> Hi all. Flight delays yesterday and finally arrived in Detroit about 8.45pm instead of 5.
> 
> A bit chilly here. Just been shopping. Got sim card and data package so I'll be online any time. Got my plantar fasciitis shoes and sandals.


You have my utmost admiration for taking such a long trip with plantar fasciitis!  I have it too and right now a trip to my mailbox feels like a major hike.  I hope you get to see and do everything you hoped to do but please take a few rest breaks!  I visited Detroit once to meet the parents of a guy I was dating back then.  It was very fun but pretty cold as it was March at the time. I look forward to reading about your adventures!


----------



## Glinda

Welcome home, Annie.  I hope you enjoy your stay in the good ol' USA!


----------



## AZ Jim

Well, America will be just a little bit better off now while Annie is with us.  Have a great time Annie.


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all....Amost light here at just after 6am  and absolutely _lashing_ down and the wind is howling..not cold tho' . I can hardly believe it's August..the weather has been so bad this month!  I'm just getting ready for work and it's one of those morning where I reaaaalllyl don't want to have to venture out!! , 


Annie...glad you made it ok...blimey I didn't expect to hear you say it was cold in Detroit in August..wow!!...it's gonna be so much colder when my daughter gets there in October!


Have a good day everyone..


----------



## chic

I'll be taking my senior, senior mom back to the hospital for more exrays today. She's still having a bad time from the slip and fall injury she had two weeks ago. In addition to a broken bone in her foot, she has now developed such bad pains in her thigh she can only walk a few steps. This is turning into a serious mess.


----------



## Jackie22

Annie, have a good visit with your family.

Chic, sorry about your mother, so much can go wrong very quickly at their age.

We've had some very goods rains recently and my yard has greatly improved.


----------



## QuickSilver

Hey Annie!!!!    Look down to the Southwest.. and I'll look up to the Northeast... and we can wave to each other!!   Welcome!


----------



## ndynt

Welcome Home, Annie !!!  Hope that you experience one of New England's wonderful Indian summers whenyou visit Boston, Newport and Conn.   And perhaps the beginning of fall foliage, to brighten your travels.  I can just envision your routes.   Enjoy.
Chic, so sorry yourMom is having to go through with all that discomfort.
Kath, may your foot pain decrease quickly, so yu can enjoy your upcoming beach time.
I am trying to clear my sewing room out, to use it to paint.  My garage studio is now too uncomfortable to use. Especially now that my feral cat population has found a way to get in.  Yesterday I discovered a litter of kittens are in there.  
May everyone have  great day....


----------



## Lara

Welcome back Nola!! We missed you. Hope you're feeling much better today. Pets do have a way of taking over our homes. I had one cat but the sunroom was all hers…my favorite spot in the house but she could come and go from there. She lived to be 25. I couldn't even have a bird feeder and I love birds.


----------



## ndynt

Lara said:


> Welcome back Nola!! We missed you. Hope you're feeling much better today. Pets do have a way of taking over our homes. I had one cat but the sunroom was all hers…my favorite spot in the house but she could come and go from there. She lived to be 25. I couldn't even have a bird feeder and I love birds.



Lara,  I have always had animals and love them.  These are wild feral cats.  They are destructive and some look very ill.  They have ruined my wicker porch furnitures, tore out my screens, mark off their spots....leaving horrible odors....on my decks and garage.  Even managed to get the door of my shed open.  To have their babies.   I do not know how many there are.   Animal control will not help here.  If you buy traps and take them to them they will nueter them.  Then you have to take them back and let them loose again.   Or be charged a sizeable amount.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It was another cool morning here so I spent it in the garden. Where else? Now that summer is waning, the garden is starting to look very nice. Of course. It can't look like that to start with?

Going to the post office and the supermarket later. It's my version of traveling during retirement.

Chic, I hope the cause of your mother's pain can be sorted quickly with a minimum of hassle.


----------



## Ameriscot

Hi all! Thanks everybody. Jim, you're a sweetheart!

On our way to Frankenmuth for overnight stay at hotel with waterpark.

Temp same as at home. 68. Will get back to 80s soon.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Chicken dinner! Bronner's! Birch Run! I wanna go-o-o-o-o, she whined.

And the glass-blower right in town. And...and...and...everything!


----------



## applecruncher

Had to get ready for carpet cleaners.  My cat will go nuts! (noise, etc.) Gonna have to put her in bathroom and close the door.


----------



## Linda

Annie it sounds like you are having a great time!  It makes me wish I were across the pond visiting my little granddaughter!  

Chic, I am sorry about your mom.  It sounds like she is lucky to have you.


----------



## AZ Jim

chic said:


> I'll be taking my senior, senior mom back to the hospital for more exrays today. She's still having a bad time from the slip and fall injury she had two weeks ago. In addition to a broken bone in her foot, she has now developed such bad pains in her thigh she can only walk a few steps. This is turning into a serious mess.



I am sorry Chic.  Your Mom is very lucky to have a sweet daughter to help her through this.


----------



## hollydolly

Evening all..

Love your new Avi Kadee... 

Chic, your poor mum taking a bad fall at her age is gonna take some getting over. I'm still suffering badly after my fall a month ago, and I'm probably at least 20 years younger than your mum, so bless her heart it'll take her a while until she stops hurting. I hope the hospital can find what's causing the added pain and address it quickly.

Nice to see you Nona..hope you're feeling a better 

Hi  AC...good to see you back.. 

We've had dreadful; weather here , its been lashing down with rain all day...thunder and lightening, storms the whole 9 yards..

Verrrry verry busy and eventful day at work...and joy of joy I get to do it all over again tomorrow.. :gettowork:


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Chicken dinner! Bronner's! Birch Run! I wanna go-o-o-o-o, she whined.
> 
> And the glass-blower right in town. And...and...and...everything!



Yep. On our way for the chicken dinners soon. Yum!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Linda said:


> Annie it sounds like you are having a great time!  It makes me wish I were across the pond visiting my little granddaughter!
> 
> Chic, I am sorry about your mom.  It sounds like she is lucky to have you.



Lots fun at waterpark with them today. And will again tomorrow. They are 5 and 10.


----------



## applecruncher

chic - yes, I remember you telling us about your mom's fall.  Sorry you two are having a bad time.  Hope better days are not far away.


----------



## chic

Thanks applecruncher and Linda. Mom got her xrays and I took some pictures of her bruises. It turns out she does not have any further broken bones. It seems she's in so much pain because of the "boot" she has to wear on her foot with the broken bone. It's throwing her gait off. They told her to take the painkillers her doctor prescribed and they gave her some stretching exercises to do which I know will help her. We went out for lunch again afterwards and made a pleasant day of it. It was so sunny warm and gorgeous. Just a perfect summer's day so we both enjoyed it. I'm lucky to still have my mother. So many women my age don't so it's really no burden at all.

Peace - Chic


----------



## hollydolly

just after 6am and no rain forecast today. but still way colder than it should be for August . I'm gonna have to wear a coat to work this morning I think.. 


Annie where on earth do you get all that energy from...?...Bet the children  were delighted to see you..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's morning again and another cool day here. The forecast is for the heat to start back up in the next few days, along with the chances for rain. Keep the heat, give us the rain. It was so pleasant here yesterday that I actually turned off the a/c, and it's still off.

I'm off to dig in the garden again. Yes...it is a VERY big garden!


----------



## ndynt

Love reading of everyone's daily adventures...as I start my mundane days.  Just got off my bike.  Now I shall fill my day with the long put off task of clearing my sewing room of my stashes.  So much fabric and too many books.  Hard to let go...want to use it all and know that is not a possibility.  And, need the space to paint.  
May everyone have a great day....and you all stay safe.


----------



## hollydolly

Well I need to wash the Weather forecasters' mouths out with soap...cuz if ever they spoke with forked tongue they did this morning..Dry they said...dry all day with some sun and 20 degrees... *wrong!!!!!*  Apart from just one hour in the middle of the day it stormed all day..and lashing rain.

This weekend is what we call the great getaway..the last long holiday weekend of the year before the kids all return to school after the summer holidays so lots of people will be  off work now until Tuesday..and the motorways tonight coming home from work were absolute jammed with lots of people trying to get away on their trips and holiday destinations  as well before the majority tomorrow make the roads nigh on impossible ... Fortunately I only have to travel about 8 miles on the motorway before I come off and drive through the country lanes where there's not too much traffic to contend with, I'd hate to be heading towards any airports tonight, there's a good chance a lot of people will miss their flights after being stuck in lots of traffic snarl ups..

Daughter rang me from Spain when i got home tonight ...with good news which sadly I cannot share with you all, but I promise you I would if I was allowed LOL  ...but anyway that's cheered me up after a very long  hard day at work today...

Anyway...I had scallops in a white wine and cream sauce for dinner served on a TV tray while  sitting on the sofa watching a fave tv programme...and that's been my day...


...Annie I'm sure you're having a wonderful day...

Nona hope you managed to get started on your sewing room clearance...but just think of the beautiful art you'll produce once you have the space..


----------



## Linda

ndynt said:


> Love reading of everyone's daily adventures...as I start my mundane days.  Just got off my bike.  Now I shall fill my day with the long put off task of clearing my sewing room of my stashes.  So much fabric and too many books.  Hard to let go...want to use it all and know that is not a possibility.  And, need the space to paint.
> May everyone have a great day....and you all stay safe.


You sound a lot like me Nona.  I too have to get rid of some things.  I don't sew but I have a lot of material from my daughter cleaning out her sewing room.  I would have to live to be 200 years old if I were going to read all my books (But I will buy more) and I also need room to paint.  Or are you talking about painting a room?  I am talking about having a place to set out my canvas and paints.   I usually paint at the bar in my kitchen but I'd like to do it in a more private place.  If feel like as I have gotten older I'm loosing all my organizational skills.


----------



## Linda

Hollydolly, I wish I had your dinner!  That sounds so delicious.


----------



## hollydolly

LOL Linda I have to say..it's delicious I try to have it once a week at least..


----------



## RadishRose

Finally dumped my expensive cable TV! Bought a Roku for 50.00 at Walmart & downloaded Netflix (8.99 per month) and Hulu Plus (8.99 per month). Tons of TV for 18.00 per month. I am saving so much! Anyone else here dumping cable for streaming video?


----------



## Linda

RadishRose said:


> Finally dumped my expensive cable TV! Bought a Roku for 50.00 at Walmart & downloaded Netflix (8.99 per month) and Hulu Plus (8.99 per month). Tons of TV for 18.00 per month. I am saving so much! Anyone else here dumping cable for streaming video?



I would if I could Radish Rose.  We don't have streaming internet available here.  We only have internet coming in on satellite and I have to pay $60 for 10 GBs a month.  So usually within a week I'm being punished with "dial up" speed on my internet as I refuse to give them $10 for an additional GB of internet.  My daughter has Netflix and others like that.  I think Amazon and Apple have streaming TV and movies too.  So we enjoy it when we visit her and wish we had it here.  We have DISH NETWORK for TV and it's nice but very expensive.


----------



## fureverywhere

Had an errand to run. I have virtually no sense of direction. If I pick out clear landmarks to and from my destination I'm usually good. But somewhere I don't go to often...oy. The errand was in Newark. I knew where to get off the bus. I knew if I find the park or arts center I'm almost there. But which way is there? I found three very kind people who gave great directions. Fortunate I found another bus stop easy too.


----------



## Cookie

If I need to go to an address I have never been before, I go online and Google the address, get the map and look in street view, to see where it is exactly so I plan my route and see the building and landmarks and bus stops and whatever else I need to see.  Then I'm plan my trip before I leave the house. It works for me and it's fun to look around.


----------



## Linda

Cookie said:


> If I need to go to an address I have never been before, I go online and Google the address, get the map and look in street view, to see where it is exactly so I plan my route and see the building and landmarks and bus stops and whatever else I need to see.  Then I'm plan my trip before I leave the house. It works for me and it's fun to look around.


Cookie, we do the same thing.  Sometimes we can even see (and I print this all off and file it after we get back home) a street view of the building we are going to so that helps a lot too.  We have a GPS and still find these printed off map/directions/and photos are more useful.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> View attachment 20799 just after 6am and no rain forecast today. but still way colder than it should be for August . I'm gonna have to wear a coat to work this morning I think..
> 
> 
> Annie where on earth do you get all that energy from...?...Bet the children  were delighted to see you..



Holly, remember I'm the woman that can cycle 66 miles! 10 year old wanted to keep going down the steep raft ride which involved walking up tons of steps first. Lots of screaming on the way down!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Linda said:


> Cookie, we do the same thing.  Sometimes we can even see (and I print this all off and file it after we get back home) a street view of the building we are going to so that helps a lot too.  We have a GPS and still find these printed off map/directions/and photos are more useful.



I also do that.


----------



## Cookie

Google Street view and Google earth are great, aren't they, how did we ever live without them.


----------



## Kath

Hi to all - hope everyone's day is a good one!

Nona..I'm glad you are back - the avatar pic of you is really great and you look lovely and kind.  I'll bet you have tons of friends!

Holly..I sure hope the rain there starts to fade away quick - traffic is bad enough but if you add crummy weather to it, it's major headache time.

Annie..I know you're having a wonderful time and enjoying every place you are visiting!

Today was grocery shopping day and luckily the morning was quite sunny with not too much humidity.  Now it's clouding over so I'm sure we'll have a rainstorm during the night.  Sometimes I lose internet connection and TV reception during storms, so that's when it's time to crack open a book.  When I took the dog to the vet yesterday, she told me to change the dog to a different food - so of course, the dog refuses to touch it.  Vet said, "If the dog won't eat what's in front of her, too bad.  Just don't give her any substitutions."  That's where things stand right now - dog thinks she's going to need therapy.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Radish Rose, check out SlingTV as well. It's cheap and live. Live! As in you can watch the news (among other things, of course). If you're a sports fan (I'm not), ESPN. Also HBO. I think it starts at $20. You can upgrade, of course. My son cancelled Netflix after discovering Sling because everything he can get on Netflix is also on Sling. He upgraded quite a lot, but still pays less than $50/month for a wide variety of programming.


----------



## hollydolly

Ameriscot said:


> Holly, remember I'm the woman that can cycle 66 miles! 10 year old wanted to keep going down the steep raft ride which involved walking up tons of steps first. Lots of screaming on the way down!!



LOL...66 miles but on an electric bike... but yep fair do's, I know you must have cycled some of that too  your legs must be like steel


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all//almost 8am here it's a glorious sunny morning but quite chilly for august , I hope it warms up later. Not going further than the garden today I think...just gonna get my Mo jo back and recover..


----------



## Kadee

Been packing all day switching things from one case to the other trying to get our weights correct we are allowed 23 kg for case and 7 kg for  carry on bag but both our bags are just over the limit oh well we had better hope they allow that few grams extra without charging us .We arrive back in SA about 3 pm tomorrow ....It's just after 5 pm now ( Friday )


----------



## hollydolly

Kadee that month has gone really quickly hasn't it? *Safe journey home*!!

I was talking to my daughter last night and told her that you were in Queensland at the moment, ..she's going to be there late  October she's really looking forward to being able to mix business with pleasure on her Australian trip . Then in the Spring she's going to Colorado ...( I thought it was San Diego) but I got it wrong, but that is strictly a business trip!!


----------



## Kadee

Holly the GC is very much for the tourist ,she will find lots of tourist info at there accommodation , one place I would recomend if they like seeing aquatic animals up close .  Is sea world ..They have huge sharks mg1: polar bears , emprior penguins , Dolphins ( preforming) and much  more ...you could spend a whole day there..We spent the whole day there last year .
if they fly I during the day they will notice how much water is actually in the whole area rivers, lakes ocean it's a fascinating area to see from the air ..Here is a 
Aerial photo of a picture on the wall.of the unit, it actually shows the set of units we are staying in ..it's a low rise only  6 stories ..red roof about in centre of picture partly behind a high rise building .The part of the picture near the bottom is called Point Danger as many ships sunk in the area many years ago..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> LOL...66 miles but on an electric bike... but yep fair do's, I know you must have cycled some of that too  your legs must be like steel



Still have to pedal though. Not a moped and hills are still work.   Aye steel legs for sure.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's morning??? Again???

It's cloudy and cool (70), weather that nobody mentioned in the forecast. 

There are a few little gardening chores, then laundry, pack up my stuff to take along while I dog sit this weekend. I haven't seen the dog since I retired last month. Hope he's glad to see me


----------



## Shalimar

Annie what is your heart rate per minute?


----------



## Pappy

Wifey out with her friend, garage saling,and they will be gone all day. Got the whole day to myself. Guess I'll go out for lunch, western egg sandwich sound good to me, get some fresh corn for tomorrow and stop at Weedens indoor flea market to buy a couple more t-shirts I don't need. :sentimental:


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Annie what is your heart rate per minute?



Resting is 60 or less.


----------



## grannyjo

I've managed to get the washing done and on the line.

Then I went into the garden and chipped some weeds and put down another layer of mulch.

Prepared some vegies for making my roast chicken lunch.

Reckon I've done enough for today - it's just 10 am her in Australia where I live.


----------



## Linda

Grannyjo, you sure got a lot more done before 10 a.m. than I did.   This has been a really hot day, about 100* and I've stayed indoors so far.


----------



## Shalimar

I have done absolutely nothing today, and I love it!


----------



## grannyjo

I'm an early riser.  Usually take my dog for a walk about sunrise.  this morning it was about 10 F when I took her out.

It's about 68 F right now,  so not a bad sort of temperature for gardening.  It's just about spring here now.

Summer does get to be a bit warm,  some days hit 100 F and then I do less in the garden and hunker down with the air con on.


----------



## hollydolly

It's mid-day here, and the sun is shining and it's about 70 deg f... we're just getting ready to go out for early lunch in the pub garden by the river  with a couple of friends  but  rain is forecast for later today and tomorrow...


Glad you're home safely Kaydee I expect you feel even colder after being in the warm sun for the last month. 

88 degrees  degrees  at my house in Southern Spain, wish I was over there.. 

It's a holiday weekend here so I'm off until Tuesday, so I've gotta make the most of it but sadly the weather isn't playing ball ..


----------



## Ameriscot

Yesterday went to the rec centre that family belongs to and I did a serious weights and cardio workout then got in pool with family. Fun!

No plans for today.


----------



## 911

Already did it. I spent 2 1/2 hours at the shooting range.


----------



## hollydolly

Today we went to a little pub in the hamlet close by for lunch al fresco with some friends and then we went for a walk over the fields and woods  that backs onto the pub ..and shot some pheasant...no not with guns but with the camera ..some nice shots too...although those blighters ran really fast as soon as they heard us coming. We're having a bumper Harvest of Sloe Berries too this year and the fields are lined with sloe berry bushes so we picked a load to take home to make Sloe wine..


----------



## Kath

Holly - Are those berries used to make a drink called Sloe Gin Fizz?  I remember my dad's closest friend used to make this kind of drink - I've never heard of it in years though.  It was a very nice morning and all the locals were out walking with or without dog.  My dog and I walked pretty far given that my foot feels so sore - if I didn't have orthotics in my shoes our walk would have been shorter.  I'm getting to know my neighbor who is originally from Scotland - she has been giving me all kinds of ideas and tips about planning a Scotland trip.  She has a male Shih Tzu pup named Sparky and he and my dog Suki flirt with each other!  It's so fun watching them walk together - this is the first dog that Suki has ever wanted to be best pals with!

Hope everyone's day has been great thus far - I try to remember that each day is a gift (this is a big challenge in the a.m. which is peak pain time).


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath, I can give you tips on where to visit depending on your interests. Where in Scotland is your neighbour from.

My PF is fine now unless I go for really long walks. So I'm doing prevention now. I still wear the boot at night, have PF slippers, and never go barefoot. Just went to a shop that specialises in PF and got some Abeo trainers and sandals.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Seems I forgot to post this morning. I remember reading but don't see that I posted. Blame it on the interruption of my regular schedule, k? I like spending time with one of *my* dogs, but as nice as this home is and as relaxing as it is to be here, I'd really rather be in my own place with my perfectly good kitty. 

Sloe berries look like blueberries, Holly. I'm guessing that they're used to make sloe gin, as well as sloe wine.

We were threatened with all-day rain. It hasn't happened so far. If we're silly enough to believe it, we'll have all-day rain tomorrow, too.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes Kath and Georgia the Sloe berries are used to make Sloe Gin...but you can also use them to make Sloe wine.. 

Kath I feel fro you being in such pain it's horrid isn't it..my day was a bit spoiled today because I was in too much pain ( my back)  to walk too far, and currently I have damn toothache too which is making me irritable , and I know the tooth has to be pulled it's the bottom tooth at the front (they wanted to take it out almost 3 years ago) but it calmed down again.. but now it's really giving me gyp..and  I keep putting off going to the dentist..I hate it so much


----------



## applecruncher

oooohhh Holly, is there any way it can be saved? Crown?  Such a shame to lose a tooth. I'm fortunate to still have all mine, but lots of repairs - crowns, root canals, veneer bonding (cosmetic).  Wish you the best with whatever has to be done.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ugh. That reminds me that I have an appointment with the dentist on Monday. Well, not exactly the dentist. The hygienist. I HATE having my teeth cleaned. I'm tempted to ask for gas. Yeah. I'm a wimp. So shoot me!


----------



## Kadee

Running arround the block trying to get warm :laugh::laugh: after coming home to a 14 c day after spending a month in 26 + temptures in Queensland


----------



## Kath

hollydolly said:


> Yes Kath and Georgia the Sloe berries are used to make Sloe Gin...but you can also use them to make Sloe wine..
> 
> Kath I feel fro you being in such pain it's horrid isn't it..my day was a bit spoiled today because I was in too much pain ( my back)  to walk too far, and currently I have damn toothache too which is making me irritable , and I know the tooth has to be pulled it's the bottom tooth at the front (they wanted to take it out almost 3 years ago) but it calmed down again.. but now it's really giving me gyp..and  I keep putting off going to the dentist..I hate it so much



Thanks for the sloe berry info, Holly.  I never knew what sloe berries looked like until now.

I really empathize with your tooth issue because dentists aren't my favorite people either.  I went in to get a repaired filling in a molar about 2 years ago and while the dentist was drilling he broke off a big part of my tooth, so I ended up having to get an implant.  Definitely my worst dentist visit, but he sure isn't my dentist anymore!  I hope everything goes as well as possible for you at the dentist!


----------



## oldman

Flying to Tampa today. Just in time for the tropical storm coming in down there. Will be back Thursday, hopefully. Looking like a turbulent landing at this this time.


----------



## hollydolly

applecruncher said:


> oooohhh Holly, is there any way it can be saved? Crown?  Such a shame to lose a tooth. I'm fortunate to still have all mine, but lots of repairs - crowns, root canals, veneer bonding (cosmetic).  Wish you the best with whatever has to be done.



Probably not...but maybe..I don't know tbh, I'll have to wait until I get up the courage to go.., 

Kath about 15  years ago I had a dentist do exactly the same thing to me and while filling one tooth at the back broke the tooth in front right off ..it was a nightmare ,...and when i reported her to the Dental services . she'd already left the country and flown back to South Africa where she had been originally from...

Since then I have got myself a better dentist but I still absolutely hate going and put it off till the very last ..*shudder*


----------



## hollydolly

Safe journey Oldman...take care.. !!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, peeps. It's raining here. Real rain. Enough rain that it will soak into the ground and actually do some good. The only downside is that *my* dog doesn't want to go out. Forecast says it should let up in a couple of hours.


----------



## Ameriscot

Just hanging out with son's family. Enjoying being with them, especially granddaughters, but ready to move on to next house - brothers when hubby arrives Tuesday night.


----------



## Linda

I sit up in bed and read and drink coffee most mornings and this morning I realized I couldn't see the print well and knew I was getting an "eye migraine", which isn't really a painful thing.  I don't know why it's called that.  Anyway, I haven't had one in about 2 years.  They last about 20 minutes and during that time I have these crinkly bright lights in a partial or complete circle in my line of vision.  Usually I lay down and relax with a washcloth over my eyes and listen to a meditation on my ipod.  Today, I jumped out of bed and told my husband (he was in the living room watching TV) what was going on and then I went in and took a fast shower and got dressed.  I have never tried to really do anything during these episodes before.  Then I went back to bed and laid down till it was over.  A few years ago I had one while on the tour bus at Universal Studios with my daughter.  That was sort of trippy, especially when we came to the earthquake simulation part of the tour.  I have no idea what brings them on.  I just saw the Ophthalmologist a couple weeks ago and will go back in 6 months for some tests.  Have any of you here had these?  My daughter has and she is the one who told me to go online and see photos of what they look like and what doctors have to say.  It was interesting but it seemed to bring up more questions than answers for me. 

The rest of the day I'm taking it easy.  A lady answered an ad I had on craigslist and came by and bought 3 extra pet carriers I had for sale.  She said she wants to be ready in case she has to evacuate because of wildfires up here.  That was smart of her. 

My brother called from town and asked if we had plans for lunch and I said no, so he is bringing us a portabello mushroom burger.  So for me, this is turning out to be a good day and it's not going to be as hot as it's been the last few weeks.  I like days I don't have to cook and can just relax and hang out with my husband and dogs.


----------



## Kath

Linda - What a nice brother to bring you some lunch!  I have a bunch of brothers but they are scattered all over the country.  I sure hope you can get rid of the migraines!  I wonder if those could be genetic since your daughter also gets them.  I think maybe your ophthalmologist will look into that.

After a long walk with the dog, I was in the hurt locker so I used ice on all the biggest hurts and then put feet up to watch some movies.  The best one was called "What We Did on Our Holiday" - it took place in Scotland and it was so funny!  I'm so glad I lucked onto such a great film!


----------



## Linda

Thanks Kath, my brother lives in our back yard in a 5th wheel, since he retired.  He often eats with us but whenever he brings something from town or decides to BBQ or whatever here, it makes it nice too.   I am glad he lives close by and he has known me for longer than any other person now on the planet.  Nothing like siblings. At lest ones that get along with each other. 

Thanks for your good wishes about the eye migraines.  I'm glad you live where you can go for walks with your dog.  What happened do your legs bother you?  I know that one and how wonderful it feels to prop up the ol feet and watch a good movie.


----------



## hollydolly

Morning folks...absolutely lashing down here...''real rain' as _you_ said georgia...we seemed to have had a lot of that this month unusually...but it's absolutely belting down from the heavens. I'm not in work until tomorrow..it's a holiday weekend here...altho' my o/h still has to work, so he had to drive in it. .


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Off to the dentist this morning then to the mechanic to get tie rods replaced on my car. Big day. Not. Just big money

I just read a post on another forum by a woman who's about to turn 40. She was asking other women to tell her about "aging". What?


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, when I turned 50 I went to Florida for my birthday (Feb so a good time to go). A girl at work who was mid 20s asked me what it felt like to be 50. She was serious. No way to reply.

Babysitting today as both son and dil had to go back to work. Son will be off tomorrow as it will be his 42nd birthday. I'm taking them out for early birthday dinner then picking up hubby at airport about 6:30.

The 5 year old is very tiring to be around as she is undisciplined. Hate to see how she is when she goes to kindergarten in a week.


----------



## Linda

Last night was nice as it's starting to cool off and I had to close the window by our bed part way.  I think today I will ride into one of the larger cities about 45 miles from us just to get out of the house.  My husband offered to put our neighbors' riding lawn mower on a car trailer and haul it to the repair shop for her.  It's still under warranty but they wanted $150 to pick it up and $150 to take it back to her house so she asked him if he wanted to do it instead.  Of course, he won't charge her that much. 

I don't know what else I'll do today.


----------



## Lon

Quien sabe?


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all...just getting ready to leave for work shortly, having a cuppa tea before I go.

Had to be verrry quiet this morning because hubs was working until Midnight last night..and so I have been trying to tiptoe around so as not to distrub him!!

Linda hope you got your trip into the city yesterday and how decent  of your husband to help out the neighbour and the lawnmower  , I'd have done the same thing ..these companies get carried away with the labour charges sometimes!! 

Annie how nice that you were in the US for your sons' birthday...Happy Birthday to him!! 

Have a good day everyone..


----------



## Kath

Linda said:


> Thanks Kath, my brother lives in our back yard in a 5th wheel, since he retired.  He often eats with us but whenever he brings something from town or decides to BBQ or whatever here, it makes it nice too.   I am glad he lives close by and he has known me for longer than any other person now on the planet.  Nothing like siblings. At lest ones that get along with each other.
> 
> Thanks for your good wishes about the eye migraines.  I'm glad you live where you can go for walks with your dog.  What happened do your legs bother you?  I know that one and how wonderful it feels to prop up the ol feet and watch a good movie.


My legs have a number of issues including lower back (fractured disc) problems, bursitis and bone spurs in hip joints, had an adverse reaction to a medication that has caused inflammation of muscles and joints of legs, and right foot has plantar fasciitis.  I'm pushing myself to walk everyday because walking and hiking are my favorite activities.  The great thing about having your brother in your backyard is that he can come to your assistance if your hubby isn't there.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, kids. Everybody up and at 'em? I'm counting my blessings that I'm still mobile and pain free and wish mobility and freedom from pain for the rest of you. 

Yesterday's adventures. Ugh. A tooth needs to be crowned. NEEDS. Dammit. Why is it that two of the most important and expensive things that seniors need, dental and eye care, aren't covered by Medicare? That crown, discounted, is still going to cost $1020. And after I've been to what I hope will be the final follow-up appointment to the eye surgeon, then it's time for new glasses. I'm going to plead poverty and tell them that I have $250, which has to cover both frames and lenses. Maybe it will work. Or not.

After the dentist yesterday, I trucked on over to the mechanic. The mechanic I called on Friday to confirm that I'd be there yesterday between 1230 and 1, that they'd ordered parts, that I'd bring a book because I had to wait for my car. Yes. That mechanic.

Well. I was there at 1230. Seems the nephew who was supposed to order the parts forgot. Right. Forgot. He also sort of miscalculated the cost. A week ago he said it would cost less than $200; yesterday he said the total cost would be $362. Told me to leave the car. Right. And what? Walk six miles home and back again today? Dammit! It's a colossal PITA. I told him in no uncertain terms that I would come back early Friday morning, that he'd best by God be expecting me and have ALL the necessary parts, that I'd wait for the car and expect to be out of there with the repairs completed before noon.

I'm not a happy camper. 

Who the heck can afford to get old? For sure I can't afford a car, even if repairs are a whole lot less than car payments. I can't afford to have teeth, either. Or eyes.

Okay. Ranting and whining over. Out to the garden with me. Digging in the dirt and admiring the flowers is my therapy. Heaven knows I need therapy today


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Holly!

My youngest is 42 today. Husband's flight has just taken off and we'll see him around 6. Moving to brother's house today until Labour Day.


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia I got all my crowns in my 40s. In the US. Even with the dental insurance were about $500 each.

Kath are you wearing a night splint for your PF?


----------



## Cookie

Not much going on today, its hot and humid again and I'm vegging out reading and napping.  Soon will have some stir fry and rice for supper.  Yahoo!


----------



## RadishRose

Work as usual. Agenda tomorrow day off shall be clean, cook, water potted flowers and plants outside, do 2 loads of laundry. Then, relax and watch Netflix and Hulu Plus which I just got last week when I dumped cable TV.


----------



## hollydolly

Same as you Rose..work for me as well  ..long hard day again. and by the end of the day every bone aches too...( I'm too old to be a miner down in the pit )...it's about time someone recognised that I deserve to become a pampered princess...I could do that, sit on a throne all day being fed grapes and chocolates..and someone answering to my every whim.....anyway in the meantime it's 6.20am so I must go sort myself out for anther hard day at the pit face..


----------



## applecruncher

There’s a saying “If you want a job done right, do it yourself.” Someone did a shopping errand for me yesterday while I tended to other tasks. I was VERY specific, wrote out a list and asked if there were any questions. Also said to call me if there’s a problem. No substitutions – I made that clear. Despite all that, mistakes were made.  Silly mistakes which I fail to comprehend. Lots of excuses and a flimsy apology. They didn’t have time to go back and exchange. So that means I have to go out this morning and straighten the mess out.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It must be the phase of the moon or something. When I was still working, sometimes I'd have a whole week of Mondays. So far this week I've had three. Maybe today will be a Tuesday.


----------



## Ameriscot

Bike rides today. Regular bikes so we'll have to work. But no hills.  Will stop at a brewpub for lunch most likely.

We're doing either Cuban or Mexican restaurant for dinner.


----------



## Kath

So today was my podiatrist appt. and she was a really nice, smart, funny doctor who took X-rays of my foot and then gave me some different kinds of foot gear to help the foot repair itself.  She explained that most cases of plantar fasciitis are caused by overuse which makes sense because I've always loved walking and hiking and have put lots of miles on my footwear.  It probably didn't help that I went to work in heels for a lot of years and often used my lunch hour to walk around looking at fun city stuff - the doc concurred and said that high heels cause the fascia tendon to shorten and subsequently become frayed and torn over the years.  She said she could give me a shot in the foot that would help the pain but I took a pass on that because too many folks have told me that the shot is a killer!  The doc, being a very honest person, admitted that the shot hurts horribly but would ease the pain.  I told her I'd wait until the foot tells me that a shot is mandatory.

Annie - your bike rides are genius!  A big benefit is that you expend lots and lots of calories during a bike ride and then when it's time for lunch you can enjoy what you are eating with the knowledge that the calories you are ingesting mean nothing because the lunch calories are simply filling the calorie void made by your bike ride.  What a great motivator for pushing those pedals!


----------



## fureverywhere

I have to be to work at 7am, night night


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Tie rods done. Alignment done. 

One more thing to be done is exhaust pipe from muffler where it's rusted almost through at the bracket. Sigh. No idea how much that will cost. Whatever. It has to wait.

Looked and looked for canned whole green chilies. Lots of chopped but no whole. Guess I'll be using chopped; they'll taste the same, right?

And it's hot. I may have to cave and turn the a/c back on. 

Somehow my problems seem to be merely first-world problems. I'm luckier than many.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath, I often go overboard with bike ride rewards. 

Today was long ride on manual bikes. Lunchtime I had a sampler of beers and ales. And salami sandwich.


----------



## Ameriscot

A pic for Shali.

I give up!


----------



## Linda

Kath, I'm sorry about your foot pain, it sounds so miserable.  I'm debating about getting a shot in my bad knee too.  Hubby wants me too, but I am such a chicken.  Your Avatar photo kind of freaks me out as it looks like a small painting I did a few years ago from a photo one of my friends put on FB.  Every time I see it I think "How did she get that?" He took it in the Redwoods where he is a volunteer tour guide.  I'll try to post it on here one sometime soon.

GeorgiaXplant, its always a relief to get a car repair done isn't it?

Annie, did you try the Indian food? What a cute name for the place.  I have been to the Melting Pot in So. California a few times.  Its a fun fondue restaurant. 

It's 11 pm now so my "agenda" is to go to bed.  Today I sat outside and was amazed to see one old man frame up a 12 ft wide carport (for his boat) and he says it'll be painted and roofed tomorrow.   My brother tried to help but his knee is worse than mine so he couldn't' do much.  He did climb up on the ladder a couple times though.


----------



## Ameriscot

Linda, no didn't have Indian although we love it as we are big curry eaters. We were headed for a brewpub.


----------



## Linda

Annie, I can see why you'd move along to the brewpub.  I need to take my husband to one of those.  I only like light tasteless beer but he loves the heavy dark stuff.    So are you feeling a little bit homesick yet?  I always do after being away from home 1 week.


----------



## jujube

BBQ and beer celebration tonight.  Tomorrow we're going to a weird festival (apparently anything goes) in Asheville.  Monday's the Apple Festival parade.  Tuesday, I'm sleeping in late.


----------



## Ameriscot

Linda said:


> Annie, I can see why you'd move along to the brewpub.  I need to take my husband to one of those.  I only like light tasteless beer but he loves the heavy dark stuff.    So are you feeling a little bit homesick yet?  I always do after being away from home 1 week.



I eat good curries often but when in Ann Arbor in warm/hot weather we hit the great brewpubs and sit outside. Good food too! My taste in beer has changed gradually so now I love IPAs, and even discovered I like porters and brown ales. I still like some lagers but you couldn't force me to drink Bud or Miller etc.

I'm only here seeing family once a year so don't get homesick, at least not until about 3rd week. I do miss my organised house though! 

Start on our trip as tourists on Tuesday.


----------



## Kath

Linda - I'd very much like to see the picture you spoke of!  I chose my avatar because I love trees and forests - I've seen the redwoods in California and was awed by them!

It might be a few days before I can get back online as I just got a call from my husband's doctor saying that he's having breathing trouble and his liver and kidney enzymes are not too good.  He's being moved from where he is now (VA Hospice/Long-term Care) into the adjacent hospital so I'll be going there a lot.  My friends up the street are taking me because I have a hard time driving with my foot pain and the hospital is quite a distance from where I live.  I have to admit, I'm kind of shaken up but best just get a grip.


----------



## Linda

Prayers and positive thoughts for you and your husband both Kath.  Let us know how he's doing.  You must be like me and not have one of those smart phones where you can be online everywhere you go, including a public rest room.  The best I can do is travel with a laptop and hope I find wifi somewhere.

Early in the a.m. we are leaving to go down south for a week or so.  Our youngest son (41) is getting married (hoping the 3rd time is a charm like it was for our daughter) Tuesday.   The kids all have internet at their homes though so I'll be in business if I have time to get online.  

I enjoyed reading what everyone was doing but now I have to rush and get packed and spiff up the house a bit.  I told my husband if I get everything done within 2 hours I'd make he and I and my brother all a Tequila Sunrise, so I think he'll help me.  I've never made one but I saw the recipe on an old sign so I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## AZ Jim

For my friend Annie...


----------



## Linda

Kath, when they are together they don't look so much alike, do they?  But they did in my memory.


----------



## Ruthanne

I may take my dog to the emergency vet today.  She is real sick.


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, I hope your dog feels better soon.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Kath, keep us posted, k?

Linda, have a fun week visiting. I like your "going down south" reference

Annie, hope your pup is better. I hate when our furry friends are sick. It's not like they can tell us where it hurts

Nowhere to go today and all the time in the world to get there... Y'all enjoy Labor Day.


----------



## Shalimar

Kath, please keep us informed. Linda enjoy visiting your family. I am making a beer and maple marinade for pork chops which I will be grilling later today. Labour Day Canuckistan style. Nanaimo bars for dessert. Georgia, how is your perfectly good cat?


----------



## hollydolly

Oh Lord Annie get little pooch to the Vet ASAP...hope they can mend her very quickly!! 


Almost 2pm here , started out as a very sunny warm morning, and as I'm working from home today I got a lot of work done really early to make plans to go out later and have a nice walk in the woods with the pooches from the kennels where I volunteer once a week . Got the washing done and all the dusting done downstairs, and just as I was getting the last of the washing out the sun was gone and now we have deep dark clouds. 

Oh well...I'll still go and take the dogs out for an hour in a little while but I'll have to put a coat on and take them over to the fields , don't want it to rain in the woods, we'll be up to our knees in mud!!

Yesterday we went for lunch at the Yacht club...glorious sunny day and people had come with their boats from far and wide. because it was the annual shin dig....got a load of pictures, and then by the time I got home I was in a lot of pain...wasn't concentrating...downloaded the pictures to my PC, and clicked* Delete Al*l  instead of _Upload_!!! DUH!!!!  I laughed out loud...couldn't do anything else really..they were gone!! Fortunately I have loads of photos of the yacht club and it's members already from every summer..so it's no real biggie...thank goodness there was no one off pictures in there


----------



## Ameriscot

AZ Jim said:


> For my friend Annie...
> 
> View attachment 21097



Thanks Jim. I kept rotating the pic but gave up. It's just a phone pic.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath, prayers for your hub and you. Hugs.

Annie, hope your dog is okay.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shali, sounds yum!

Going to sister's house today and getting ready for our trip tomorrow. Going to be 94 in Gettysburg.


----------



## hollydolly

94???...for Goodness  sake woman you can afford to share some can't ya? layful:


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Annie!


----------



## Linda

Annie, how is your dog?  I hope you have good news for us.

I'm in Burbank now and getting ready to go out to eat for our son-in-law's BD.  Our 2 little dogs are happy as they get to visit their dog cousin, Shaun, and play with his toys.   I'm glad it's just a small simple wedding tomorrow so I don't have to be nervous about that.  I'm looking forward to the wedding dinner at some restaurant with a name I can't pronounce.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> 94???...for Goodness  sake woman you can afford to share some can't ya? layful:



It will gradually get cooler. Low 80s upper 70s by Newport.


----------



## Ameriscot

Long drive to Gettysburg tomorrow.  We should arrive by dinnertime.


----------



## QuickSilver

Meetings.... training.... and other such nonsense ALL the rest of the week. Getting trained for the new Medicare coding system  ICD-10..     Not looking forward to it... especially the commute.. which should take about 3 hours out of my day...  bleh...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Doing nothing much today except maybe binge-watching more of Monarch of the Glen on Netflix.

I really need to go back to work.


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, can you work again?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm afraid working again is only wishful thinking. I could try to find new house cleaning clients and gear up again for doing that, but as much as we all hear about people who are, according to them, "desperate" for a cleaning fairy, good clients are _very_ hard to find. There's a difference between a cleaning client and a _good_ cleaning client. It's a variation on kissing a thousand frogs before meeting the handsome prince 

I've thought about trying to get a job at Home Depot's or Lowe's garden center. The problem I foresee with that is my age. They both hire retirees, but think about it...presented with more than one older candidate, maybe between the ages of 55 and 75, it's pretty unlikely that they would be inclined to hire the one who's 75.

There are three major supermarkets here that hire older workers, and they don't really seem to give a rat's rear whether you're 50 or 90. The problem with all three of them is that their required training is conducted at training centers many miles from where I live and would require being there by 8 or 9 am and lasting until 4 or 5 pm from Monday through Friday. In one case, there's also a half day of required training on a Saturday. While I don't object to those hours, getting from where I live to where their training centers are would require more than an hour on very busy interstates during the worst rush hours.

Any other kind of retail work? Not for me. I'm just not a retail sort of person.

I also thought about doing holiday baking for friends and neighbors. After some serious number crunching, I've had to face the fact that it would not be profitable given the cost of ingredients and the tremendous amount of work involved, even though I would have access to ingredients at much lower prices than from a supermarket or from Walmart, Sams Club or Costco.

The baking is something that I would really like to do. Unfortunately, my friends and neighbors aren't in a position to pay the kinds of premium prices that I'd need to charge in order to make even a small profit.

Sigh. I never should have quit working in the first place! Hindsight and all that...


----------



## oldman

Just now leaving for the airport to fly to St. Louis until Monday.


----------



## Kath

Just wanted to let you know that my husband died this morning - he became septic and went into cardiac arrest.  I'm kind of a mess but I'm in the middle of making the arrangements for everything.  Some relatives will soon arrive so I may be absent from the forum for awhile.  Best to all!


----------



## hollydolly

Annie  any news on little poorly pooch? I hope no news doesn't mean bad news!! 

Kath any news honey? 

Linda hope you've had a lovely day for the wedding today! 

Georgia ..oh dear, you do sound like you might be up the creek without a paddle workwise..what a shame!! I completely understand about the age thing..they do similar here..a few hardware stores and a couple of major supermarkets take on retired staff but of course everyone and his retired brother are looking for work so they get inundated with requests..and I agree your probably right about them preferring the younger retiree rather than the elder. I hope you can find something..anything...what about just volunteering somewhere? 

 Have a Safe trip Oldman...

All week I've been working from home..since I had my accident I get to work from home much more but I do have to show my face at the workhouse 2 or 3 times a week for 12 hours. Tomorrow and Saturday this week...so this afternoon I went and got beautified at the Salon  in readiness. I haven't been able to go since July..so my hair was desperate for a cut and blow dry

Picked up the supermarket shopping while I was out...and got it loaded into the car for me, and fortunately  hubs is home today so he was here to haul it out of the boot of the car when i got back, otherwise it would have had to stay in there LOL>.

Next door neighbour is having her house adapted for her disability, paid for by social services ..she's 85 had a couple of strokes etc...so the builders have been in for the last week ( it's a solid brick house) knocking rooms out, installing a wet room, digging up the front lawn  to make a new wheelchair accessible path etc . However she's never had anything done apart from new windows and porch door since she moved in when the house was new way back in 1955...and that includes the interior, so I think the builders have got their work really cut out for them in there..much bigger job than they probably anticipated!!


----------



## Jackie22

I'm so sorry, Kath, my deepest sympathy to you.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Kath, I'm so sorry. Take as much time away as you need, post if you're feeling up to it, and know that we're all thinking about you, k?


----------



## hollydolly

OH NO Kath I'm so sorry we posted at the same time so I didn't see your post!! 


Oh Kath, I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now, words on a computer will ever express how sorry I am to hear your desperately sad news. My heart is breaking for you.

 Just take your time, let others take care of you for now, and we'll see you again when you can face coming back with us, we'll be all thinking of you very much!! ((((hugs)))) my friend.


----------



## Pam

So very sorry, Kath. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Shalimar

Oh Kath, I am so sorry. Be kind to yourself. We will be here when you are ready. Hugs.


----------



## applecruncher

Kath - so sorry.   Condolences.


----------



## Cookie

My sincere sympathy, Kath. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Shalimar

Putting one foot in front if the other. My nephew who works for Doctors Without Borders has been missing for over ten days. At this point, all we have is speculation, sooo we wait.  It is my birthday next week, best present ever would be to have him home safe and sound. If I have any good karma whatsoever, I am so calling it in now!


----------



## Lon

With the extreme heat and poor air quality  it looks like the next few days will be spent indoors watching movies and reading. I will also await my first shipment of six fresh gourmet meals from Friendly.com via Fed Ex.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath, I'm so very sorry. Hugs.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Shalimar, where was he working? I'm thinking positive thoughts for him and for you.


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, he was stationed somewhere in the Middle East. Thanks so much for the positive thoughts.


----------



## hollydolly

Shali I know how worrying this is for you..I had 2 nephews stationed in the middle east until very recently...thank God they're out now... hope you hear something very soon


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Holly, I keep meaning to ask whether working from home more seems to be helping.


----------



## Shalimar

Thank you so much for your support Holly and Georgia.


----------



## Cookie

Shali, I sure hope your nephew makes contact and is safe -- positive thoughts.


----------



## Shalimar

Thank you so much Cookie for your kind words.


----------



## AZ Jim

Kath, I am not a prayin person but my thoughts are with you and I hope you find some comfort in having your folks around you at this difficult time.  I cannot imagine the pain.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shali, sending positive thoughts. Hope he is all right.


----------



## Shalimar

Thank you so much Annie, I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Linda

Kath, I am so sorry.  I'm sending you prayers and positive thoughts and please take care of yourself and try to eat and get enough rest.


----------



## Linda

Shalimar said:


> Putting one foot in front if the other. My nephew who works for Doctors Without Borders has been missing for over ten days. At this point, all we have is speculation, sooo we wait.  It is my birthday next week, best present ever would be to have him home safe and sound. If I have any good karma whatsoever, I am so calling it in now!



I'm so sorry to hear about your nephew Shalimar.  I hope you hear he is safe and well very soon.  10 days is a long time.


----------



## Shalimar

Thank you so much for your kind words Linda. It is a long time to sit and wait.


----------



## hollydolly

Good Morning all...


Kath if you're looking in at all....((((Hugs))))


It's 6.30am and I'm just getting ready for work...supposed to be a beautiful day today...well _of course_ it will be, because I'm going to be indoors for 12 hours...

Have a good day everyone...


----------



## ndynt

Am in the hospital, so have not been able to get into SF for a few days.
My deepest condolances, Kath.  Please take care of yourself.
Shali, I was so praying that you had heard something from you nephew.


----------



## Shalimar

Nona, I am so sorry you are in hospital. :love_heart:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

hollydolly said:


> Good Morning all...
> 
> 
> Kath if you're looking in at all....((((Hugs))))
> 
> 
> It's 6.30am and I'm just getting ready for work...supposed to be a beautiful day today...well _of course_ it will be, because I'm going to be indoors for 12 hours...
> 
> Have a good day everyone...



It's all part of Murphy's Law, Holly. When you work from home, the weather is supposed to be ugly; when you have to go to the job and stay indoors, the sun shines. 

ndynt...hospital? Hope it's not so serious that it's going to keep you there more than a day or two. And hope that at least they serve good food, don't wake you up to take pills and don't show up with a teeny tiny basin and announce, "WE are going to have a bath"!


----------



## hollydolly

Oooh Nona...I'm sorry your in hospital again my lovely....I do hope it's something that can be fixed ASAP... ((hugs)))


----------



## jujube

Went to a U-pick-it apple orchard on top of a mountain today.  Fresh squeezed cider and hot donuts.  Goats, sheep, geese, ducks and friendly doggies.  Hot sun and cool air.....sublime.  I'm really going to miss North Carolina.


----------



## hollydolly

ooooh sounds truly Halcyonic....Jujube...even tho' I've never even visted the USA I've always wanted to visit North Carolina...maybe one day!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

And when you do visit North Carolina, Holly, don't miss the Biltmore Estate. Rivals any castle I've ever seen (and I've seen more than a few).


----------



## hollydolly

I've just had a look online at Biltmore Eastate and watched their promo video Georgia, and it does look very pretty...so if I ever get to NC ( touch wood)...I will definitely make that a place to add to my agenda...but of course coming from a country which is well known for it's Castles and huge country estates as I do... it will have a lot to live up to.. but I'm sure it's beautiful.


----------



## Linda

Nona, I'm sorry you are in the hospital.  Will you have to stay long?

Today I'm keeping a close eye on my local Facebook group because there are wildfire evacuations within 10 or 12 miles of my house.   Scary thought.  It's called the Rough Fire and it's over 110,000 acres now.  It started July 31st way up in the mountains near my husband's favorite fishing spots.  Now it's really moved down the mountain.  My brother is at our house and he'll move our big dog and outdoor cats if nessecary.  There is ash falling at home and clear down to the valley.  Very sad.  A lot of the people in these mountains have horses and goats and they are scrambling to get them to a safe place.  I think we'll go home on Monday.


----------



## ndynt

How frightening, Linda.   Especially that you are not there for your animals.    
I am now home from the hospital.  They did not find any further lesions. So if cancer has not returned...it is just on my neck. Surgeon wanted to do surgery..at my age..why?  Refused.  Had pulmonary hypertension...that was lowered into non-threatening levels...has returned to just below severe levels.  Off RA meds for five days...so I have pain in places I did not know I had. Fought not to have a visiting nurse, physical and occupational therapist home visit...a MD trying to tell me I cannot live alone.  Home is the last place I am not reminded of all this medical stuff...my refuge.  I am normal here. Why cannot the medical profession understand that?   Other than the realization that now I have completely lost any independence I had, that I am fine. 
Yes, the Biltmore Estate is amazing, Georgia and Holly.  I lived in the shadows of all the Newport RI mansions...do not begin to rival the Biltmore Estate.
May everyone have a wonderful weekend.....


----------



## hollydolly

Oh Linda how scarrrrryyy for you... those fires are very close,!!

Nona  I;m very pleased you're home from the hospital again it must be a huge relief to you ..but OH my goodness , you're suffering so much pain and so stoical, and I absolutely agree with you, you should be in charge of YOU.!! I totally understand your horror at having to lose your total independence at home away from the medial malarkey..and now it's invaded your privacy, I'm so sorry ,  I hope you won't find it too much of an imposition for you..((hugs)) brave lady!! :love_heart:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

ndynt, I hope that at least you don't have any physical barriers at home...like stairs. Do take care of yourself and try to be a patient patient when the therapists are there.

Linda, those fires scare the daylights outta me. Whatsisname, the Father of My Children, lives in CA...fortunately away from the fires, in the same town where Mrs. Robinson lives. According to him, so far the worst they've have to deal with is the smoke. Stay safe!

Hollydolly, wassup? Is today a day off or a work-from-home day for you?

Mother Nature has taken pity on us and sent some blessedly cool weather our way so my a/c and even the fan are off. Yay! And tonight? It's going to be cool enough tonight that I'll even use a blanket. Ahhhhhhh. I love fall. Well, okay, it's not fall yet, but our daytime temps most of next week will be less than 80, nighttime temps between 55-60. The week after that I'm dog sitting all week, and by then it will be almost the end of the month. October means no a/c, no fan and not having to listen to either of them "roar". Yay!


----------



## Linda

Nona, I am sorry you are having to go through all of this.  I know you are glad to be home though.  I'm like you, I want to make my own medical decisions and I don't want my doctor or anyone else trying to make them for me.  Please keep us up on how you are feeling.

Fires are getting closer but I'm just trying not to worry.  It's about 130,000 acres now. I guess the ash and smoke are creating quite a problem so when we get home Monday, if it's bad, we'll turn around and come back to Burbank.  We had about 5 minutes of a sprinkle (rain) here this morning and I was so happy I almost wanted to run naked through it!


----------



## jujube

Went to the Mountain Fair today.  Yummy fair food (I can hear my arteries slamming shut....) and some good shows.  I saw a 500 pound pumpkin, a 20-pound rabbit and got spit at by a llama (but I'll forgive her because she had the sweetest face).  Oh, and got to see a calf being born.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgia..(yesterday) was a full 12 hour actually close to 13 hour day for me at work!! I was absolutely sooo sore by the time I got home, when I pulled up outside the house, it took every fibre of my strength to get me prised out of the car . Off now today , working from home tomorrow , back at the pitface  Tuesday!!

I do remember having that searing heat you're suffering when I lived all those years in Southern Spain...we'd pray for months for rain..and like you Linda if there was even a spit of rain we'd wanna run around naked in it..lol...even the pool isn't any relief because the water is always hot until about the end of October!.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning everybody. It's only 55 here, and I really did get to use a blanket last night. Woohoo.

Nothing happening here today so maybe I'll just sit outside all day and read because it's going to be a pleasant and sunny 75.

The weather in southern Spain sounds about like what we had when I lived out West. I didn't realize that until you mentioned the pool, Holly. It was nice in April, May and maybe half of June and after that too warm to be enjoyable. There are pool heaters...somebody should invent pool coolers! LOL

Jujube, my all-time favorite fair food is those onion things...blooming onions? Cut through to the stem, battered and deep fried until they open up like a flower. A close second is corn on the cob that's cooked, then just swims in a vat of melted butter until the next customer comes along. Whenever I'd eat one of those heart attacks on a plate, I could almost feel my blood turning to sludge

Holly, enjoy your day off...and for a change, how about you underdo instead of overdo???


----------



## hollydolly

Ha!! Underdo.?..yes that would be a first, I might just try that today...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Yeah. Underdo. Sometimes I invent words

One I invented years ago is feasless. It's when something isn't feasible. So far, it isn't in the dictionary. Why is that? It's a perfectly good word.


----------



## hollydolly

Oooh I agree , I think that's a great word....I think we should start by using it on this forum and then hopefully it'll catch on on Social networks and before you know it, it'll be in common usage...I betcha!! :yes:


----------



## QuickSilver

Bath mat slipped while I was stepping into the tub and I banged my leg...  I have a knot the size of a plum on my shin...  Dang it hurts..


----------



## applecruncher

Gorgeous cool day. Got up early and fixed a hearty breakfast.  Got my flu shot Friday and the spot is still quite sore.


----------



## QuickSilver

New shoes!!   Thankfully DSW makes them affordable...   I love them..


----------



## Shalimar

QS do they have cushioned insides?


----------



## QuickSilver

Shalimar said:


> QS do they have cushioned insides?



Yes... they are very comfortable..


----------



## oldman

Flying home to PA today from St. Louis. Looks like good weather for flying. Maybe a few bumps upon landing.


----------



## Meanderer

Enjoying the cooler weather, here in PA, and just relaxing on this lazy day!  Hope your day is a good one, as well!


----------



## ndynt

Hope you can relax today, Holly and start to feel a little better..by the time you return to work on Tues.  When are they going to try and repair your spine?
Georgia...I cannot believe the temps are so different there and here.  I am a half hour from Georgia and it is still in the 80's-90's here.
Shali, have you heard anything about your nephew yet?  Prayers continue.
Linda...may the smoke abate to a bearable level by the time you return home.  Be safe.
JuJube....what fun you are having.   Love the Fall Festivals...and Fairs.
Holly and Georgia....even with the threat of rehab if I refused...I told the MD's that I refused to have any type of medical visits.  That I would not let them in.  My home was my refuge from the medical world, the only place I can be "normal".   They still ordered it all, with people trying to get me to sign consent forms.  NEVER ! ! !


----------



## hollydolly

Hahaha!! Nona you're such a feisty Gal..I love it, only you can know what's best for _you _and what you're willing to tolerate and endure in the fight for freedom and independence  ...so I'm with you all the way on that one. ..

Absolutely no communication from the surgeon about my Spine, that's the way the NHS is run I'm afraid. It's a waiting game. That said I'm going to call my GO surgery tomorrow and make enquiries as to whether they know anything further.. it's been 7 weeks now!! 

Today is the anniversary of my mums death...she was 39 , she would have been 81 now ...so it was a long time ago, but I never forget her and never miss the anniversary!!


----------



## Cookie

Nice shoes QS, they look comfy.  
Hope everyone is feeling well, happy and enjoying the weekend. Not much happening, right now, might go out and visit with a pot of food.  

Rainy, cool today. Did some online shopping lately and expecting some deliveries, and got some new shoes too.


----------



## AZ Jim

QuickSilver said:


> Bath mat slipped while I was stepping into the tub and I banged my leg...  I have a knot the size of a plum on my shin...  Dang it hurts..


I hope you got rid of that slippery mat.  Get something that won't slip.  Get well lady.


----------



## hollydolly

I love the colour of those trainers  cookie...


----------



## Cookie

QS, keep you eye on that injury on your leg, hopefully it will heal fast. 

Thanks, Holly, they should encourage me to get out and do more walking this fall.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning from sunny and cool Georgia. I wish this was really the start of fall for us, but it's just a little blip and we'll be back to the 80s tomorrow. I'll enjoy today, though.

Has Mrs. Robinson posted? She lives in the same area as Whatsisname, the Father of My Children. He said they're safe and about 25 miles from the fires, but the smoke is awful, and they can't go outside at all.


----------



## Linda

Got home last night and my brother said it was the first night he could see the stars, due to the smoke, so that's a good sign.  It's 138,000 acres now and 36% contained so that is good.  We had a few minutes of rain this morning so more good news.   Still can't totally relax but I feel optimistic about it.  My grandson is away at school but he told me his mom's house will hopefully be saved.  She lives near the entrance to the national park where the fire started.  He said the fire sort of went in a horseshoe around her place and now they are bulldozing up there trying to save it.  She lives in a cabin on top of a mountain with the most beautiful view you could imagine.  I will be doing errands in town the next 2 days but also getting ready to evacuate in case it comes to that.


----------



## hollydolly

Good news about the fires Linda...sounds like they are beginning to get them under control...fingers crossed anyway!

I've been working from home all day today...and I've just been busy getting all my stuff ready to go into the pitface tomorrow, relevant paperwork..etc...and just had an email a few minutes ago asking if I'd go and sort out a bit of a mess that's happening at one of our offices in central London...urgggh, so I've had to reorganise schedules in a hurry , and it  means battling much heavier traffic tomorrow  and working  with people who I barely know..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

My sympathy, Hollydolly. I'd rather be in labor for 72 hours than have to drive in city traffic, especially rush hour city traffic. And I'd rather suffer through a root canal than be in the company of people I don't know and have to interact with them.

The way I cope with having to do something disagreeable is to remind myself that "this time tomorrow, it'll be done".


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm awake. I know this because my eyes are open. That is all


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning all!  Will be waiting for the phone guy to come and replace the terminal at the pole.  Also plan to wash windows, on this nice warm day!  Hope you are easing into the day, yourself!


----------



## Shalimar

Hello, hello! I am beyond happy. My missing nephew has been found alive and well in Jordan. Whew, it has been an agonizing wait, wondering his fate. Today is my birthday, this qualifies as the best prezzie ever! Celebratory dinner tonight, big 
pot roast and spice cake feast. Thanks to everyone who expressed their concern and support. It truly helped so much.:love_heart:


----------



## Jackie22

Morning all.....good news, Shalimar.

Its laundry for me today.


----------



## ndynt

Such wonderful, wonderful news, Shali.  You must have heard my joyous shout ! ! !  Cannot do a happy dance today though.  (Big sigh of relief)
Happy, happy Birthday ! ! !  
Have fun washing windows, Jim.  Enjoy the warm, pleasant day.
Good news about the fires, Linda.  May it rain and rain....to be sure they are out.
I can so relate, Georgia...eyes open and breathing.  My mantra is much like yours....like labor, this cannot last forever...the worse things that could happen is if they took my children's lives or the roof over my head...that cannot happen...the rest I can handle.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Nona!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Happy birthday, Shalimar! And I agree that your nephew being found alive and well is the best present ever. What a relief...I've been checking every time I'm on the forum to see if there's been any news and am so pleased!


----------



## Shalimar

Thank you so much Georgia. We talked/cried on the phone. Good Celtic emotional fest.


----------



## Cookie

Great news, Shalimar, happy for you!


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Cookie.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks so much Jackie.


----------



## ndynt

Shalimar said:


> Thank you so much Georgia. We talked/cried on the phone. Good Celtic emotional fest.



:clap:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, kids.

I just read online about a 70-year-old man described as elderly. Um. Guess it's true that the older we get, the further away old age gets. (I'll be a mere 75 soon.)

I just got a message from next week's dog sitting people. They are going to Hilton Head, a _very_ pricey resort area in South Carolina, and this 7-day vacation has been planned since last spring. My dog sitting rate is about $15/day lower than the rate at a boarding kennel. They want me to cut $75 from my fee. That's a lotta lettuce, and while I realize that some money is better than none, I don't want to do it. I'm not going to do it. It's just not worth it to me to spend a week away from the comfort of my own place, but I sure wish that they had said something sooner. It's Wednesday today! They are leaving Saturday morning. Oh, well. I feel like a real witch, but no, I'm not going to do it.


----------



## ndynt

Good for you, Georgia...   If they can afford Hilton Head they can afford to pay you less than they will for a kennel.  Or, even if they budgeted for their vacation, they should have budgeted it in.


----------



## ndynt

Am trying to go through bins and bins of sewing and art supplies.  Trying to allocate to different grand daughters.  Look at things and think..."Oh I want to do this"  knowing there are not enough years left.  Thousands dollars of supplies...from when I sold my creations.   Until illnesses got it the way.  Is anyone else trying to downsize?  To get rid of all the treasures they have accumulated?  
In between, trying to paint things for my family...for all the holidays...so I will always be with them.  Already my grandchildren are arguing over what I have painted for my daughter..over the years.  
May everyone have a great day....


----------



## Meanderer

I agree with Nona, Georgia!  Stick to your guns, you're worth it!  My guess is they will call back today!


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, good for you! Don't let them take advantage of you.


----------



## ndynt

Jim.....absolutely love your lettuce dog image.  Such creativity.


----------



## hollydolly

Afternoon folks...it's absolutely tipping it from the heavens here, as if the Good Lord is trying to put a fire out, and @4.45pm the sky is almost black as night ...what a shame this rain isn't  falling in California where there is some _real_ need for it.

Nona..oooh what a wonderful talent you have, to be able  paint for your family as a reminder of you always, must be one of life's greatest gifts. 


Georgia...you'd better have stuck to your guns young lady ...seriously..it's those who can afford the most who are always expecting to pay less for goods and services. You're not their Slave, you make sure they pay your worth. I doubt very much they'll want to  stump up a whole  lot more at the eleventh hour for boarding kennel fees.


----------



## Linda

Good morning everyone.  It's sunny here today but we had a nice rain on Monday and Tuesday morning.  Our wildfire is 67% contained so we are happy about that.  Still we are all feeling sad about the other fires in California, they have done so much devastation.  Mrs. Robinson has posted a lot about that so I know you already know what is going on and I'm sure its on the news too.  One of my son's posted something on Facebook I thought was quite fitting to this summer's fires.  It was a long shot photo of one of the fires and then it said "Hell is empty all the devils are here - W.S.   California Summer 2015"  I hope that doesn't offend anyone's religious beliefs regarding hell etc.  I don't mean for it to.  A lady at work once got mad at me for coming in from outside and saying "It's hotter than hell out there".  

Georgia, I'm glad you refused the pay cut. I also think the people will call you at the last minute and have you watch their dogs.  My husband has run into that with jobs he was doing on the side.  I remember some friends of ours talked him into lowering his hourly wage for a bathroom remodel and then they started ordering top of the line, VERY expensive fixtures for the job.  So he just told them he was too busy to do it and backed out of it.  I love the lettuce puppy Meanderer posted for you.    I copied that off to put on my grand-daughter's FB wall. 

Nona, I think it's wonderful your grand-daughters want your paintings and things you have made.  I too am trying to downsize and organize my place.  But every time we come back from LA we have another pick up load of stuff to get rid of.  Our kids (and others) know we have a yard sale twice a year so they give us all sorts of things to get rid of but a lot of it is just stored in my storage shed behind my house now.  I don't think my husband and I are up to having a yard sale this fall and I have some things in my living room right now I have to deal with.  Since we thought it would still be real smokey here at our house, my daughter gave me an air filtering machine that she doesn't use in her new house.  But I don't need it now so I'll try to squeeze it in somewhere out back.  There are bags and boxes of cloths and general household items.  I guess we'll do like we have done before and take a lot of them down to the thrift stores so someone can get some use out of them.  

Today we are running a few errands but first we have to call in an order for some car parts my husband wants from back east.  When we get home from the errands I'll start to deal with the things in my living room.  I hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Thanks, guys. I was feeling like I'm being mean, but to tell the truth...these people have two cars, one is his company car. The other is a car that her mother gave them for Christmas year before last. They live in a very upscale house in a very upscale neighborhood. Her mother made a massive down payment for them so that the mortgage payments would be "affordable". Their kids go to _the_ priciest private school in the city.

If they thought my price was too high and had negotiated when they asked, I would have considered it, but to wait until three days before leaving really grated my cheese. To further grate my cheese (she said...LOL), another client asked me last summer if I would sit with their dogs for the same time period...next week is fall break for the area schools so people with kids often take a few days to go to the beach...and I told her I was already spoken for.

I just texted her back and said "No. Just cancel me."


----------



## ndynt

Linda said:


> Good morning everyone.  It's sunny here today but we had a nice rain on Monday and Tuesday morning.  Our wildfire is almost 50% contained so we are happy about that.  Still we are all feeling sad about the other fires in California, they have done so much devastation.  Mrs. Robinson has posted a lot about that so I know you already know what is going on and I'm sure its on the news too.  One of my son's posted something on Facebook I thought was quite fitting to this summer's fires.  It was a long shot photo of one of the fires and then it said "Hell is empty all the devils are here - W.S.   California Summer 2015"  I hope that doesn't offend anyone's religious beliefs regarding hell etc.  I don't mean for it to.  A lady at work once got mad at me for coming in from outside and saying "It's hotter than hell out there".
> 
> Georgia, I'm glad you refused the pay cut. I also think the people will call you at the last minute and have you watch their dogs.  My husband has run into that with small side jobs he was doing on the side.  I remember some friends of ours talked him into lowering his hourly wage for a bathroom remodel and then they started ordering top of the line, VERY expensive fixtures for the job.  So he just told them he was too busy to do it and backed out of it.  I love the lettuce puppy Meanderer posted for you.    I copied that off to put on my grand-daughter's FB wall.
> 
> Nona, I think it's wonderful your grand-daughters want your paintings and things you have made.  I too am trying to downsize and organize my place.  But every time we come back from LA we have another pick up load of stuff to get rid of.  Our kids (and others) know we have a yard sale twice a year so they give us all sorts of things to get rid of but a lot of it is just stored in my storage shed behind my house now.  I don't think my husband and I are up to having a yard sale this fall and I have some things in my living room right now I have to deal with.  Since we thought it would still be real smokey here at our house, my daughter gave me an air filtering machine that she doesn't use in her new house.  But I don't need it now so I'll try to squeeze it in somewhere out back.  There are bags and boxes of cloths and general household items.  I guess we'll do like we have done before and take a lot of them down to the thrift stores so someone can get some use out of them.
> 
> Today we are running a few errands but first we have to call in an order for some car parts my husband wants from back east.  When we get home from the errands I'll start to deal with the things in my living room.  I hope everyone is having a good day.


  Thank you for sharing, Linda.  So good to know there are kindred souls.   Will think of you as I enter the sewing room again.  Then I only have my studio in the garage and a shed LOL.   I so want to live in only one room...near the ocean.


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Thanks, guys. I was feeling like I'm being mean, but to tell the truth...these people have two cars, one is his company car. The other is a car that her mother gave them for Christmas year before last. They live in a very upscale house in a very upscale neighborhood. Her mother made a massive down payment for them so that the mortgage payments would be "affordable". Their kids go to _the_ priciest private school in the city.
> 
> If they thought my price was too high and had negotiated when they asked, I would have considered it, but to wait until three days before leaving really grated my cheese. To further grate my cheese (she said...LOL), another client asked me last summer if I would sit with their dogs for the same time period...next week is fall break for the area schools so people with kids often take a few days to go to the beach...and I told her I was already spoken for.
> 
> *I just texted her back and said "No. Just cancel me.*"



Good for you.. you shoulda sent this along with it..LOL ..:kissmy:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Dang, Holly, I love that little guy!

She sent me an email "Gee. Thanks. Now I'm screwed." What? People sure do think they're entitled...I doubt they gave a second's thought to "screwing" me.

The other client that I turned down last summer for the same week would have been more money, but I'd already made a commitment.

ETA: I just tried to edit this and it didn't take. Huh?

Anyway, Meanderer, it was to thank you for the Lotta Lettuce Puppy. Too cute!


----------



## Lon

Starting the day off by getting a basal cell cancer removed from my back. This is the fourth one this year so far and seems to be a on going process. Another one comes off my nose in three weeks. I will lie down  the rest of the day and then get ready for new lady friend to join me for dinner tonight at 6:30 PM. We will dine and watch the debates & hope we don't lose our dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

Hope everything went well at both ends of the day for you Lon.. 


6.30am here, wet outside just getting ready to go to the Pitface. Lots of traffic spray on the motorway..gotta leave a little earlier to fill the car up.

 Woke up this morning at 5am  with a corker of a headache.. quite unusual for me but I _have_  been getting more headaches recently, dunno why...stress probably.. 

Have a good day folks whatever you're up to..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hollydolly, about the headaches...sometimes there's a real simple cause and solution. I was getting them late in the evening and first thing in the morning, especially on weekends and Monday mornings and couldn't figure out why. I mentioned it to my doctor during a visit for something else. He said there was nothing that he could see right off but that I should drink more water during the day. Yup. Exactly! I was one of those people who just rarely drank water. At work, I was often sipping water or iced tea but not at home. Maybe it's worth a try if you don't already drink a lot of liquids.

Big day today. Carry the trash to the curb. After that, there's a whole day to sit around and think about what to do next.


----------



## jujube

Sneezing. Blowing my nose. That's my prospect for the day....I'b god a code.


----------



## Meanderer

jujube said:


> Sneezing. Blowing my nose. That's my prospect for the day....I'b god a code.


Hope you're feeling better! ....this'l fix you up!


----------



## ndynt

GeorgiaXplant said:


> She sent me an email "Gee. Thanks. Now I'm screwed." What? People sure do think they're entitled...I doubt they gave a second's thought to "screwing" me.!


Totally amazing....where is her mind set? You should have just accepted her pay proposal, because it is what she wanted?  Unreal.....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Yup. Exactly. I should have said I'd do it because she wanted me to. Not to worry, though, I'm sure her mother is either dog sitting for her or paying for the kennel cough vaccine and paying for the kennel. Or maybe they cut down their very spendy vacation "budget" and will pay for it themselves. Either way, after this little fiasco, I'm out of the dog sitting business altogether. I'd rather sleep in my own bed and skip the extra money...when's it ever "extra" anyway? LOL


----------



## hollydolly

Mornin; folks...long weekend off now thank God, it was such a hard long day yesterday.

Georgia thanks for the suggestion but I already drink a minimum of 2 litres a day...woke up this monring again with the headache not quite as painful as yesterday but still there. It's just odd for me because I don't suffer headaches as a rule!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hmmm...Hollydolly...I was going to suggest maybe not enough humidity in your house? Naaa. Not where you live. Developed an allergy to something like your laundry detergent or fabric softener? Who knows? I hate headaches.

Another nice day here and going back to summertime heat through the weekend. Yanno how late in the winter there will usually be a couple of really pleasant and warmish days? I've always said those were reminders that nice weather would be coming soon if we'd just hang on. When we get some cool days in late summer and then return to southern heat, it's a teaser that we're in for cold weather and sooner than we think!

I'll be doing some gardening today, cleaning up after some flowers that are already done for the season, deadheading geraniums, stuff like that.

Have we heard from Ameriscot in the past few days? I bet she'll post pictures when she gets back showing that she had more fun than the law allows! LOL


----------



## hollydolly

Yep Georgia...she's  been posting on her Diary thread..complete with lovely pictures.. 

Oooh I do agree with you about your theory with the weather...we've been told we're going to get the coldest  winter in decades this year...I hope they're wrong!!


----------



## Lon

Just a day of relaxing and nursing my latest sutures for basal cell removal, but tonight, a big FUND RAISING CRAB FEED in support of CASA ( Abused & Neglected Children). I love Dungenees Crab & looking forward this event.


----------



## hollydolly

Have a good evening Lon..I'd love to go to a Crab food  fest ..yummmmy... ....hope the latest procedure didn't  hurt too much


----------



## Cookie

Just recovering from a very stressful day yesterday.  I got an early morning call from a friend that my ex was in hospital in serious condition in Montreal.  Finally his brother was able to tell us after speaking with the doctor -- its hepatitis C he must have got living in India, not a very happy diagnosis for a 65 year old. Mixed feelings on the part of everyone since he has not been in contact with anyone here for years and years.


----------



## Shalimar

Cookie, I am so sorry. I am sending prayers and good wishes your way. Hugs.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh dear  Cookie,  I'm sure on an emotional level you may feel sorry that he's so poorly, but after not hearing anything from him for many years it must in many ways feel like hearing that someone you used to know well is now is so ill...but I understand your mixed emotion about the news! It must be quite difficult to get your head around it..


----------



## Shalimar

I believe there is a new treatment for hep C that is proving effective--I hope it can help your ex. Of course you have mixed feelings. Exes are exes for a reason.


----------



## Cookie

Thanks Shali and Holly.  Yes, I do feel very sorry that he's in such a a bad way, and it is mind-boggling because I also feel distant from the situation, since we've been apart for so long.  The prognosis looks grim, sad and complicated.  But I'm more concerned about how my son will handle it, when the time comes. Shali I will look for info re new treatment for hep C.  Thank you for that.


----------



## Shalimar

You are welcome Cookie. Hugs.


----------



## applecruncher

My turn to host the card game tomorrow.  Decided on a "make your own burrito" bar, which actually means pots, pans, bowls lined up in my kitchen. Lots of veggies! Someone else is bringing drinks, thank goodness but I have some back ups just in case.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Make your own sounds good. Will there be avocado available for mine? Which day and what time? Oh...and cards. I need to know what we're playing so I can brush up on rules and stuff, k?


----------



## Linda

applecruncher said:


> My turn to host the card game tomorrow.  Decided on a "make your own burrito" bar, which actually means pots, pans, bowls lined up in my kitchen. Lots of veggies! Someone else is bringing drinks, thank goodness but I have some back ups just in case.


I would love to have someone play cards with me or put a puzzle together or something.  Years ago, when we lived in town, we used to play Canasta.  What card games are you playing and what are you drinking?


----------



## applecruncher

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Make your own sounds good. Will there be avocado available for mine? Which day and what time? Oh...and cards. I need to know what we're playing so I can brush up on rules and stuff, k?



500 Rummy, everyone puts $1 in the pot to start off.
Yeah, avocado (I don't like it but others do)

Linda - beer (yuk) wine, various sodas.


----------



## venus

Shopping for my baby grandson who is due to arrive on our planet on February 9th 2016, also shopping for his mother-to-be, stretch mark creams and anything else I find to pamper her


----------



## hollydolly

Mornin' folks..

I used to love playing rummy when I was younger.. but like you Linda no-one to play with anymore. Same with board games..scrabble and my favourite Trivial pursuit. Every weekend before I got married to this latest hubs, I used to take a box of TP down to the pub and we'd make small teams and play right throughout the afternoon sitting out in the pub garden ..everyone loved it . Nowadays I never get the chance to play TP anymore except Christmas or Boxing day. I still have every TP boxed set in the cupboard..but I'm stuck  now to playing by myself online... 

Welcome to the Agenda thread venus!!

It's an absolutely gloriously sunny day here , blue, blue skies not even a whisp of a cloud, so later I'm gonna pop over to the yacht club and just chill out with a few folks for the afternoon ..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

TP, Hollydolly? TP in the US means toilet paper!!!

Canasta. When I was a kid, the whole family gathered 'round for Canasta on Friday nights. I remember playing rummy and pinochle, too, but don't remember how. As a matter of fact, I don't remember how to play Canasta, either.

It's going to be one of those perfect days here, too. It hasn't warmed up yet, but in an hour or so, it will be summer again.


----------



## Ruthanne

I am not doing anything much today, just walking the dog, watching tv and making dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

LOL Geogia, it's definitely not known as TP here... loo roll or toilet paper but never TP... :goodone:

Changed my mind about going to the yacht club ( that sounds soo pretentious doesn't it)?..but it's only a little Marina really with a Yacht club attached.. anyway I went shopping instead to a town about 25 miles from here and had a wander around the Mall . Bought a few things and couldn't resist buying some_ more _Boots for winter...good grief , I could open my own shoe shop now...but I just can't resist . I bought 2 pairs of different styles  but both ankle boots   , one pair fur lined..they'll will be great for wearing during the winter when I don't want to wear knee highs .. and they were super cheap but not poor quality!! I buy a lot of boots from this store and they last forever!! 

Here's the fur lined ones..




http://www.deichmann.com/GB/en/shop...ome-ladies-shoes/home-ladies-shoes-ankleboots


----------



## Falcon

Boy, Those boots look like something I'd like to buy.  They're beautiful; great for the cooler months here.


----------



## Cookie

Nice booties, Holly, they look warm and sturdy.  

Winding down from a day of tidying and a bit of cleaning.  Now ready for some R&R.  
Have a good weekend, everyone.


----------



## Kadee

I'm about to get moving ( it's just after 8 am) to start making tomato relish ,I was away in Adelaide for a couple of days and the fruit shop had a10 kg box of tomatoes for $5, I like home made relish so I'm about to get up and start preparing the tomatoes it's a bit of a messy job but I do it outside under the verandah


----------



## ndynt

Cookie, can so relate to mixed feelings about your ex.  When my first husband was dying, taking care of him, felt the sorrow of my son's losing their father, while not sharing the same emotions.   I can so empathize with you.

Kadee, what else do you put in your relish?   I too love it, never made a tomato relish though.


----------



## Cookie

Thanks Nona, I'm feeling quite emotionally removed from the situation, now that the initial shock has worn off, but I am concerned that my son will be very upset when the inevitable happens. I also can't imagine how I will react. It must have been a very difficult time for you caring for your first husband and seeing your sons suffer the loss. 

Kadee, the tomato relish sounds delicious, can you share a quick recipe? I might try it too.


----------



## ndynt

You will be there and strong for your son, no matter how shut down you are, Cookie.  For your children, you endure.  Like you, I removed myself emotionally.  Even though I did keep thinking...."You did this to yourself, drinking for so many years.  Even after you were told you had cirrhosis of the liver."  Took care of him, instead of putting him a hospital, for our sons.


----------



## Cookie

Thanks, Nona. I know I'll be there for my son, but I have no idea what other role I will play in this. Taking care of your ex in that way is way beyond the call of duty, Nona, you are a very kind and loving being.


----------



## applecruncher

Great fun and good times - the “make your own” burritos were a hit (ground chuck, chicken, all kinds of veggies, shredded mozzarella and also pepperjack cheese, large flour tortillas which fold up nicely).  My tables and counter space are small so one guest brought a long foldup table which I used to lay things out better; that was a big help. I also decided to use some (nice) plastic plates I had in the cupboard left over from another gathering and I got some large festive napkins (burritos can be messy) so cleanup was a snap. Nothing leftover, not a crumb. Good jazz as background. I lost $3 in the card games but, oh well. We keep the jackpot small.


----------



## Linda

Cookie said:


> Just recovering from a very stressful day yesterday.  I got an early morning call from a friend that my ex was in hospital in serious condition in Montreal.  Finally his brother was able to tell us after speaking with the doctor -- its hepatitis C he must have got living in India, not a very happy diagnosis for a 65 year old. Mixed feelings on the part of everyone since he has not been in contact with anyone here for years and years.


 Cookie, I know what it's like to have mixed feelings about a situation.  We are thinking about you, stay strong.


----------



## Kadee

Cookie said:


> Thanks Nona, I'm feeling quite emotionally removed from the situation, now that the initial shock has worn off, but I am concerned that my son will be very upset when the inevitable happens. I also can't imagine how I will react. It must have been a very difficult time for you caring for your first husband and seeing your sons suffer the loss.
> 
> Kadee, the tomato relish sounds delicious, can you share a quick recipe? I might try it too.


Hi Cookie ...
Recipie I use I made up my self by adding a couple of ingredients and reducing the sugar and salt of a old recipie that was , way to sweet/ salty 
4 kg Tomatoes , 1.5 kg onions Two large red capsicums, ..Skin toms,( by dropping in boiling water ) Chop toms...peel chop onion and capsicums add to pan sprinkle with One and half hands full salt...Leave overnight ..tip off any liquid ..Add 1.5 litres vinegar and 450 grams sugar bring to rapid boil ......Then ..Add mixture of 3 half table spoons curry powder, same of mustard powder ..cook 1 hour..thicken with cornflour if required bottle while hot ..I have been making this recipe for quite a few  a few years  every one loves it I use it for pizza , and cold meats as well as lots of other dishes


----------



## ndynt

That sounds good Kadee.  Do you have to boil the canning jars or can it be kept in the freezer or refrig?


----------



## Kadee

ndynt said:


> Cookie, can so relate to mixed feelings about your ex.  When my first husband was dying, taking care of him, felt the sorrow of my son's losing their father, while not sharing the same emotions.   I can so empathize with you.
> 
> Kadee, what else do you put in your relish?   I too love it, never made a tomato relish though.


Hi Ndynt I posted recipie below ..as cookie asked about the recipie ....Thank you for asking about the relish , everyone asks about my relish in the summer as they know I'm more than likely making some then, ( it's just coming into spring now ) Somtimes I have to say oh I didn't make any this year or I'd never have any for  myself , I also make a chicken dish where I cut a breast piece in half , Put a little cheese in a slit , wrap Bacon around outside , cook one side, Turn over add my relish to cooked side sprinkle with parmisen cheese and finish cooking in pre heated oven ....for about 5 mins ..


----------



## ndynt

Cookie said:


> Thanks, Nona. I know I'll be there for my son, but I have no idea what other role I will play in this. Taking care of your ex in that way is way beyond the call of duty, Nona, you are a very kind and loving being.



Not really, Cookie.  We were still legally married, even though separated for many years.  Did it for my sons, not him.  I cringed everytime he would become alert and tell me that he knew I would come back some day.


----------



## Kadee

ndynt said:


> That sounds good Kadee.  Do you have to boil the canning jars or can it be kept in the freezer or refrig?


I wash the already clean jars well  , and "cook" the jars in oven for about an hour, so them jars are really hot when I add the cooked mixture , I add a layer of a thick plastic film to the top of jar .. called freezer go between and even tho the jars are  hot the plastic wrap doesn't melt .. I always use lids and make sure  they are sealed before storing in the pantry..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's morning again and a gorgeous one at that. I love fall...okay, it's not officially fall yet...even though we still have very warm temps. There's just a change in the feel when we're in this sort of transition. 

Maybe today I'll transplant some dianthus to a place in the garden where I can see them when they're blooming this winter. Heaven knows we can all use some color in the garden in winter to cheer us up when it's cold and dreary.


----------



## QuickSilver

Laundry..


----------



## ndynt

Kadee46 said:


> I wash the already clean jars well  , and "cook" the jars in oven for about an hour, so them jars are really hot when I add the cooked mixture , I add a layer of a thick plastic film to the top of jar .. called freezer go between and even tho the jars are  hot the plastic wrap doesn't melt .. I always use lids and make sure  they are sealed before storing in the pantry..


Thank you, Kadee.   I hope I can convince my son to make this.  Heloves condiments, yet has never made anything like this.  I do not think I can do it myself....my hands are not strong enough any longer and standing too long...forget it.   Despite my will, the body just refuses to get my message :crying:


----------



## Cookie

Linda said:


> Cookie, I know what it's like to have mixed feelings about a situation.  We are thinking about you, stay strong.


Thanks, Linda.


----------



## Cookie

ndynt said:


> Not really, Cookie.  We were still legally married, even though separated for many years.  Did it for my sons, not him.  I cringed every time he would become alert and tell me that he knew I would come back some day.



I know what you mean, Nona, we're not married anymore, its been over 35 years and both my son and I have lots of grievances, we don't want to be involved and just hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## ndynt

If you and your son both share negative feelings there is no reason for either one of you to be involved, Cookie.  And, no reason to ever feel guilty.  In my case, my sons knew very little about the man their father really was.  Only that he drank too much.  They maintained contact with and loved him, despite this.  Very different situation.


----------



## boozercruiser

Going out tonight around 7.00PM UK time to our local Cricket Club for an entertainment and Cabaret evening for Charity.
Lots of dancing and jollification will be had by all.
Tickets £5 so not too bad.

You have a good evening too.


----------



## Ameriscot

Haven't caught up on everyone's news yet as we were going nonstop on our trip.

Resting up now. Son and granddaughters coming by my sister's house for pizza tonight.

Working on travelogue on blog and sorting out what pics to upload to Flickr.


----------



## Linda

Lots of smoke today from back fires by the big fire so we are trying to stay indoors.  It's suppose to be a record breaker for heat, another reason to stay indoors.  I'm going through some plastic bins of cloths and odds and ends that I'm going to donate to a thrift store or put on the local Facebook buy and sell group.  I'm trying to make room in my storage shed for the next time someone I know cleans out their closets or moves and wants to get rid of a bunch of stuff.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's been a craptacular gloomy overcast clammy cool day here. I need an attitude adjustment.

The first two weeks after I retired I was busy, busy, busy. A friend told me that everything didn't have to be done at once and to slow down and save things for a day like today. I didn't pay any attention. Ugh. Hindsight.

I dusted today. Saving the vacuuming for tomorrow. Maybe the vanity in my bath for one day, the mirror for another, shower enclosure for another. Or, hey! I could wash a bowl one day, a spoon the next, a plate another day.


----------



## Kadee

Going out today to buy a small leg of pork, It's our 28th wedding anniversary this weekend ( Saturday ) and we have decided because we will be out dancing Friday night we wil,have a Webber cooked pork roast on Saturday .
.Don't know if we are getting fussier with age , We ate out a few times while away on holidays recently and was very disappointed in the quality of the foods served up to us.


----------



## Linda

Kadee46 said:


> Going out today to buy a small leg of pork, It's our 28th wedding anniversary this weekend ( Saturday ) and we have decided because we will be out dancing Friday night we wil,have a Webber cooked pork roast on Saturday .
> .Don't know if we are getting fussier with age , We ate out a few times while away on holidays recently and was very disappointed in the quality of the foods served up to us.


Congratulation on your 28th wedding annv.   That is great.  Going out dancing sounds fun, I've never done that in my whole life.  My cousin tried to teach me to dance when we were teens but I just could never get it.


----------



## hollydolly

Good Morning all...

{{{{Cold this morning..brrrr}}}} ( 6am and pitch dark and raining hard )...just gathering my thoughts before getting ready to leave for the Pitface. Going to a different venue today again, but this time closer to home so I get an extra half an hour before going out today!!

Georgia, you'll end up going stir crazeeeee if you don't find yourself something else to do...are there any volunteering opportunities in your area maybe ?...

Kadee....I absolutely agree with you about the food, we eat the best quality food we can afford and when we eat out (which we do often ) finding that where once upon a time it was nicer than eating at home, nowadays it's difficult to find somewhere that's more delicious but I still like going out to eat !!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

There must be something wrong with me...I've never much cared about eating out

Yesterday I dusted. Today I vacuumed! Woohoo. It's still overcast and cool today, but it hasn't bothered me because I had things to do.

Tomorrow we're going to Savannah just for the day, and my daughter wants to leave not later than...6am. Ugh. I set my coffee pot on automatic for 4:30. Without coffee in the morning, I'm useless and what's more, I'm crabby. Meaner than a snake. Uglier than homemade sin. We don't want me to go without coffee

Thursday I'm gonna bake cookies and cheesecake, Friday helping my daughter get ready for a neighborhood yard/garage sale on Saturday, and that should keep me occupied for the lion's share of Saturday.

Hollydolly, my experience so far with volunteering is that the organizations that I'd be interested in already have more volunteers than they can say grace over. The one I'd really enjoy would be at the local library. They have a _waiting list _of people who want to volunteer.


----------



## Ameriscot

Got my blog finished and photos uploaded:

http://solasachanalba.blogspot.com/2015/09/tour-gettysburg-new-england-niagara.html

https://www.flickr.com/photos/anniedanny/collections/72157658560481090/


----------



## Linda

Thanks Annie, I'm real tired and going to bed and will read your blog tomorrow.  Good night.


----------



## boozercruiser

Good Moaning everybody
It is quite dark and dull here in Rhos On Sea (West Wales) at 8.40 in the morning.
There should be some Sun later though.

Have to go to the Dentist this moaning, and then off to hospital to be fitted up with a 24 hour heart monitor to check blood pressure and pulse rate etc. 
Following a heart operation which had left me with Atrial fibrillation.
Then some shopping. Yuck! 

Take care and have a lovely day.

Kenny


----------



## Kadee

GeorgiaXplant said:


> There must be something wrong with me...I've never much cared about eating out
> 
> Yesterday I dusted. Today I vacuumed! Woohoo. It's still overcast and cool today, but it hasn't bothered me because I had things to do.
> 
> Tomorrow we're going to Savannah just for the day, and my daughter wants to leave not later than...6am. Ugh. I set my coffee pot on automatic for 4:30. Without coffee in the morning, I'm useless and what's more, I'm crabby. Meaner than a snake. Uglier than homemade sin. We don't want me to go without coffee
> 
> Thursday I'm gonna bake cookies and cheesecake, Friday helping my daughter get ready for a neighborhood yard/garage sale on Saturday, and that should keep me occupied for the lion's share of Saturday.
> 
> Hollydolly, my experience so far with volunteering is that the organizations that I'd be interested in already have more volunteers than they can say grace over. The one I'd really enjoy would be at the local library. They have a _waiting list _of people who want to volunteer.


Hi  
We are not really into eating out ,the only times we tend to eat out is mothers  day or birthdays. While away for a month recently I figured I'm on holidays and not cooking ,as we spend a fair bit of time out dancing, or just being a tourist and useally a bit leg weary by the time we get back to our unit.


----------



## Butterfly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> There must be something wrong with me...I've never much cared about eating out
> 
> Yesterday I dusted. Today I vacuumed! Woohoo. It's still overcast and cool today, but it hasn't bothered me because I had things to do.
> 
> Tomorrow we're going to Savannah just for the day, and my daughter wants to leave not later than...6am. Ugh. I set my coffee pot on automatic for 4:30. Without coffee in the morning, I'm useless and what's more, I'm crabby. Meaner than a snake. Uglier than homemade sin. We don't want me to go without coffee
> 
> Thursday I'm gonna bake cookies and cheesecake, Friday helping my daughter get ready for a neighborhood yard/garage sale on Saturday, and that should keep me occupied for the lion's share of Saturday.
> 
> Hollydolly, my experience so far with volunteering is that the organizations that I'd be interested in already have more volunteers than they can say grace over. The one I'd really enjoy would be at the local library. They have a _waiting list _of people who want to volunteer.



Same trouble with volunteering here -- OR they are looking for somebody to file (YUCK) or carry heavy stuff around, like at the food bank.

Georgia is gorgeous.  I LOVE the antebellum mansions and the greenery.  Not too crazy about the humidity, though.


----------



## Linda

Ameriscot said:


> Got my blog finished and photos uploaded:
> 
> http://solasachanalba.blogspot.com/2015/09/tour-gettysburg-new-england-niagara.html
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/anniedanny/collections/72157658560481090/



I've read part so far and really enjoying it.   You look nice in long hair.


----------



## hollydolly

Morning folks...

 7am...Just on the way out the door to the Pitface ...and it's absolutely lashing down and blowing a Gale...*errrrk***....had the most eclectic day yesterday..you wouldn't believe. Anyway more later...have a good day everybody!

(georgia hope you had a wunnerful time in Savannah)


----------



## Ameriscot

Linda said:


> I've read part so far and really enjoying it.   You look nice in long hair.



Thanks.  Haven't had long hair for quite a while though.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

We spent the day in Savannah yesterday...cool and overcast but still had a good time walking on the beach on Tybee Island, then lunch and shopping before we came home. Four hours there...all day in Tybee Island and Savannah...then six hours home. Traffic was a b*tch! If it had been hot and sunny, I'd never have lasted, and if we ever got back, it's gotta be a spend-the-night trip. By the time we got back, I was almost too tired to even get out of the car and into the house!

This morning I made mini-cheesecakes (in cupcake liners), and wouldn't you know, they fell in the centers. Drat! I think it's because the batter was beaten too much. I bought cream cheese for $1 for an 8 oz pkg at Aldi and it just wouldn't beat smooth. So much for "saving" a dollar on the cream cheese. After they chill for a few hours, I'll try one. After all, the proof of the pudding is in the eating, right?


----------



## Ruthanne

My life is so boring, I have nothing planned today.


----------



## hollydolly

Evenin' all.. back from the Pitface,  It's been very eclectic day to say the least ..my feet are _killing me_, I need a foot masseuse..or maybe just new feet...11 hours almost continually with only a few minutes sitting down at my desk when I can grab a few  minutes  doesn't do them any favours..but heyyyy I can catch up and put them up  because I'm off now for the weekend, ...:wiggle:...but even better is that the O/H is away for a couple of days, so I got home, dumped my stuff straight on the stairs, didn't put anything away, it can stay there 'till tomorrow...LOL...made myself some food ate it in front of some junk TV ...and I'm doing nuthing but chilllllll all evening ....bliss!!! 

Georgia...jeeez a 10 hour drive in heavy traffic in  one day?? *yikes*...that sure takes the shine off _any_ trip.. mg1: still I'm sure you enjoyed just getting away to somewhere different, but yep..you gotta book an overnighter next time..now where's your photies?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

My dumbphone doesn't take pictures Even if it did, I wouldn't have a clue how to post them! Boo and hiss. I'm not exactly what anybody would describe as computer literate.

Hollydolly, why don't you buy one of those electric foot massager thingies? You'd have it to look forward to every day that you work


----------



## hollydolly

LOL well I would Georgia if I thought they might actually be fit for purpose...not sure that any of them are tbh!! ...but it may be worth a try.. 

Ohhh well no biggie about the photos...I can just as easily look Savannah and Tybee Island up on Google...in fact I'll go do that now, and post a few pics for you instead ..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good girl

I have a foot massager. It's battery operated and works wonderfully well. There have been days when nothing else would do!


----------



## hollydolly

I might have a little look online at some foot massager reviews and see if I can come up with something because in all seriousness my feet get soo sore it feels like I'm walking barefoot on broken Glass!! 

Ok a few photos of Tybee Island   looks like an ideal little seaside town to spend a sunny day .. 











...and last but certainly not least....the most scenic picture  of all....  .


........oooooh I just noticed, there's a beach there too... well whaddya know... :lofl:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Beach? That last picture has a beach in it? Too bad it was so cool and cloudy yesterday...nobody on the beach, including those "helpers" in red swim shorts My, my, my


----------



## Ameriscot

Phew!  I'll never catch up.  Been busy doing touristy things or shopping or visiting family.  Got new trainers, sandals, 2 new laptops, 2 new paperwhite kindles.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hollydolly, my massager thingie sort of looks like a pair of giant slippers (except that it's all one piece) with openings where the feet slide in to be pampered.

Ameriscot, when do you go home and how do you get the laptops there? Ship them separately or in your luggage? Is there duty? And what happens with the voltage? Are they made somehow so that they're compatible with UK wiring? Have I asked enough questions? LOL


----------



## Dudewho

Delivering Meal On Wheels.


----------



## ndynt

Georgia, envy your day in Savannah.  Is such a lovely southern city.  They really did a wonderful job restoring it.  Has that appropriate antebellum feel.
After three weeks without my RA meds...finally got them yesterday.   Now to get blood levels up so I can move with less pain.  YEAH..  Hope everyone has a terrific day.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Hollydolly, my massager thingie sort of looks like a pair of giant slippers (except that it's all one piece) with openings where the feet slide in to be pampered.
> 
> Ameriscot, when do you go home and how do you get the laptops there? Ship them separately or in your luggage? Is there duty? And what happens with the voltage? Are they made somehow so that they're compatible with UK wiring? Have I asked enough questions? LOL



I would never ship anything to/from US/UK.  Too expensive!  We go home next Weds.  We will have our laptops in our backpacks.  I never put anything I'm not willing to lose in my checked baggage.  Not a problem just popping on a different plug or converter.  Voltage doesn't really matter.  My previous netbook was US and I used it in the UK and in Uganda.  Only difference is the keyboard with the @ sign in a different spot.  We also have a multiblock at home that will take any type of plug - US, UK or European. 

Both of us now have the kindle paperwhite to replace the previous ones.  I wasn't going to buy myself a new kindle as mine works fine, but hubby's was causing problems.  But when I saw the brightness on his paperwhite, I had to have one!


----------



## Ameriscot

All 3 of my sister's kids are coming tonight with their spouses and all 5 grandkids.  I haven't seen any of them yet.  

Weds night I was invited to the monthly girls' night dinner at sis's friend's house.  So there were 4 women I'd never met.  They were baffled when they asked me if I ever planned to move back here and I said no. One asked me if I preferred to live in Scotland or here and was surprised I said Scotland. One of them asked me if they speak English where I live.    A couple of them have visited Scotland before, including the one who asked me about English!!  Another one said she had no desire to ever go outside of the US which I will never ever understand.  Nice dinner though but I seemed to be a mystery to them.


----------



## Shalimar

My masseuse friend, a little person, walked on my back today. Bliss! Rollerblading is tough on aging bodies. But hey, good exercise, and I get to wear funky outfits. Lol. Georgia, I would love to visit Savannah. Annie, your trip seems to be going by so quickly. I have enjoyed your comments and pics, although I have been bad about commenting. Mea culpa, I am still a bit scrambled over the nephew thing. Please do not poke me with a haggis! Dude, kind of you to deliver meals. My mother used to do the same at one time.


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, you are cosmopolitan, and they are provincial. Insular versus global. I suspect they may find you just a teeny bit threatening. I think the younger generation has a different perspective. Certainly in Canada they do. Also, I have met many young American tourists travelling about Vancouver Island, and the neighbouring Gulf Islands.


----------



## Linda

Ameriscot said:


> All 3 of my sister's kids are coming tonight with their spouses and all 5 grandkids.  I haven't seen any of them yet.
> 
> Weds night I was invited to the monthly girls' night dinner at sis's friend's house.  So there were 4 women I'd never met.  They were baffled when they asked me if I ever planned to move back here and I said no. One asked me if I preferred to live in Scotland or here and was surprised I said Scotland. One of them asked me if they speak English where I live.    A couple of them have visited Scotland before, including the one who asked me about English!!  Another one said she had no desire to ever go outside of the US which I will never ever understand.  Nice dinner though but I seemed to be a mystery to them.


Annie I'm surprised at how many people seem angry/suspicious/ignorant about people who leave the US to live in another country.  Our 2nd oldest son has dual citizenship in Sweden/US and he has lived there 31 years (fell in love with a foreign exchange student).  One lady working in the post office when I went to mail something to my granddaughter thought Switzerland and Sweden were the same country and I was so surprised all I could do must shake my head no.  How could anyone think that?  The response that ticked me off the most was from an adult lady from church who told my daughter she didn't know much about Sweden except that the people there have low morals.  OMG!!  I better stop here and not say anymore on this subject.


----------



## Ameriscot

Linda said:


> Annie I'm surprised at how many people seem angry/suspicious/ignorant about people who leave the US to live in another country.  Our 2nd oldest son has dual citizenship in Sweden/US and he has lived there 31 years (fell in love with a foreign exchange student).  One lady working in the post office when I went to mail something to my granddaughter thought Switzerland and Sweden were the same country and I was so surprised all I could do must shake my head no.  How could anyone think that?  The response that ticked me off the most was from an adult lady from church who told my daughter she didn't know much about Sweden except that the people there have low morals.  OMG!!  I better stop here and not say anymore on this subject.



Ha!  I know exactly what you mean!  They believe the stereotypes of other countries but resent stereotypes of Americans.  

I had to go to a bank here last year and when I said UK she thought it was Ukraine!  I remember someone I worked with who thought Sweden was part of Russia!  I give up on correcting anyone who calls all of Britain 'England'.  Although when someone says something to me in reference to England, I just say I don't know, I live in Scotland.


----------



## Linda

My agenda for today is to get up from this computer and do a few things around here.  I have been parked here at the bar separating my kitchen and living room for a couple hours.  Our youngest son brought his new wife up here to visit for the first time.  They got here last night and will leave tomorrow evening.  He is out showing her the neighborhood right now.  She left the Philippines 8 years ago to live with her aunt in California.  She has family that's been here for several years.  It's 100* outside now so I'm sure they'll stay in the Jeep under the a/c.  She seems very uncomfortable in this heat.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's a mystery to me how in this day and age people can be so completely in the dark about the rest of the world.

After the war, we moved back to Wisconsin from Hawaii. You'd think the war would have been a sort of geography lesson, but my teachers used to refer to me as "that little Filipino girl"! What's really funny about it was that we moved back to my hometown, where my parents were both from large and well-known families. LOL

I was just six but remember being asked whether people in Hawaii wore shoes and shown by one of my teachers how use the light switch to turn on the lights. One of them asked me if we had lived in a grass shack (like the song). The house we moved into when we came back hadn't been brought into the 20th century yet so we had no electricity and no running water, but we did have an outhouse, a pump in the kitchen and kerosene lamps. In Hawaii, we had electricity, running water, flush toilets! LOL


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Annie, you are cosmopolitan, and they are provincial. Insular versus global. I suspect they may find you just a teeny bit threatening. I think the younger generation has a different perspective. Certainly in Canada they do. Also, I have met many young American tourists travelling about Vancouver Island, and the neighbouring Gulf Islands.



Except for the one lady, I believe all have been overseas.


----------



## hollydolly

NONA ...ooooh I'm sooo pleased for you that you've finally got started on your Meds..may they quickly lower your pain levels!! :love_heart:

Annie talking of the Paperwhite it has been voted the best kindle of all...I'm tempted to get one, but I reaaaallly do prefer the feel of a book, so I keep ummin' and agghin' about buying one

Don't know if I mentioned it but the other day I had a pressure test on my eyes  because of pain build up over the last 2 weeks..( I'd been putting it down to stress) but it showed an abnormality and so I was quickly despatched to hospital  where I had more invasive tests...acccch not good getting stuff squirted in your eyes making them sting like the devil and then being ordered to keep your eyes wide open while they shove light test contact lenses in.. when all you want to do desperately is  to close them after you feel you've just had a wasp have a party in there.  Anyway...nothing too untoward was found to cause this build up of pressure but I've been referred to the ENT specialist because of the accompanying headaches and earache...so given the NHS I'll probably still be waiting in 6 month for an appointment.

However...I bought new reading glasses after my test...I usually go to a budget optician where I get 2 for one...and they cost around £400....this time a different optician, and a pair of Gucci frames...£130...and the rest was the cost of the lenses for* one pair.*.almost £500 (over 900 dollars US)  ...gawd that made my eyes water all over again!! Sheesh!!


----------



## Shalimar

Wow Annie, if most of those ladies have travelled overseas, then I really don't understand their attitude.


----------



## Linda

Hollydolly I can really feel for you with those eye tests.  They are scary aren't they?  Our eye sight is so precious. I have what they call "high normal" pressure in my eyes so they keep watching for glaucoma.  About 15 years ago I took a couple puffs of pot, for the first time,  cause someone told me that would help and I am up for trying new things. (NEVER tried any other drugs though)  It made the stabbing pain in my eyes go away but I just couldn't get into smoking it.  My dad and sister-in-law died of lung cancer and I hate cigarettes.  Anyway, I ordered new glasses over a week ago.  My husband wanted me to get them at the first place I went to but I like to shop around.  I finally settled on Wal-mart and paid $348 which was over a $100 savings from the other places.  I always pay extra to get thinner lens and various things like that add up.  I was disappointed that wire frames have went out of style (at lest at Wal-mart) and I had to get frames that seem to me were popular when I was a girl!  Yes, $900 glasses would make my eyes water too!


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Wow Annie, if most of those ladies have travelled overseas, then I really don't understand their attitude.



I don't understand either!  One of the ladies has traveled all over the world but she was the one that asked what language was spoken.


----------



## Kadee

Oh Holly my eyes are stinging just reading your post...:eewwk::eewwk: I have drops like you described put in both eyes every twelve months,  when I have my diabetes eye test done , one stings like mad ...Then the optition says now this one will sting a little more WHAT ....I didn't think they could sting any more than they were already ....Then I can't see very much for about 2 hours after as I believe the drops I have make your pupils huge.. Welcome to getting old ..ld:Well that's what my older friends say to me..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Eyes...who the heck knew that our eyes would be a problem that couldn't be solved by a pair of bifocals? My final (I hope) follow-up visit to the eye surgeon is Tuesday. Fingers crossed.

Today is supposed to be yard sale day in our neighborhood. We've been planning for a couple of months. It's raining


----------



## Pappy

Spent the last two days cleaning the camper, inside and out. This afternoon is goof off time and watch my Syracuse get killed by LSU. Love college football. Saturday's rock.


----------



## jujube

Well, being that it has rained pretty near non-stop for 48 hours, I'm thinking of becoming a mold rancher....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

jujube said:


> Well, being that it has rained pretty near non-stop for 48 hours, I'm thinking of becoming a mold rancher....



Let's be ranching partners, jujube! It's raining here and expected to rain through Wednesday. The likelihood goes down to 30% on Thursday, 20% on Friday. Ugh. I've had enough!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Guess what? It's raining again today


----------



## Falcon

Just my usual;  Going to the morgue to see if anybody my size died.


----------



## hollydolly

LOL Falcon.... :lol:


Well no rain here today...went out for lunch al fresco in our local market town and then had a little wander around the  travelling fairground which visits this time every year, simply because it was set up near where we'd parked ...I've always loved fairgrounds since I was a child, so I couldn't resist just having a little walk around. I luuurved the waltzers and the Rotor Ride ( where the floor drops and you stick to the wall while you spin at speed) Wouldn't go on one now, it would destroy my back completely *yikes*  Not so many people there this afternoon  because it had just got started but I'm sure by this evening it'll be packed.. ..however the music and the rides were going full blast and the families who were there were already having a great time..


----------



## applecruncher

Holly, those rides look like a ton of fun! But I would just watch from the sidelines now.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Applecruncher, I'll help you watch, k?


----------



## Shalimar

I want to slide down that slide thing, wonder what the weight cut off is?


----------



## applecruncher

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Applecruncher, I'll help you watch, k?



:laugh:


----------



## Shalimar

I think perhaps I have lost my tiny curly little brain. A friend of mine was teaching at the local campus of our university. Apparently she fell off a ladder and broke her pelvis, sooo is unable to continue.  Anyway, after much groveling by admin, today I have agreed to pick up the slack. Eek! It is only two classes a week, but still...at least they won't make me dress up. I wonder how these kids will handle my nose ring, feathered earrings, silver bracelets, and embroidered Sikh suits? To say nothing of the shiny silver cowboy boots? Giggle. PHD's (piled higher and deeper,) just ain't what they used to be!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hey, back in the olden days, Shali, wimmin couldn't work if they were obviously preggers no matter what they wore so feathered earrings, bangles, Sikh suits, cowboy boots shouldn't be a problem in the 21st century. We've come a long way, baby!

I thought about that slide thing, too, except that it looks fine in the picture and probably looks fine standing on the ground, but I don't think I could handle being up at the top and looking down. I'd probably chicken out and climb down the same way I got up.


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, thanks for the pep talk. I don't much like heights  either, but that kid is having sooo much fun. Perhaps if we fortify ourselves first, we could try it together? I mean, it can't be indicative of creeping second childhooditis, if we never actually grew up, right?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

We can do it. I think. I went ziplining* and didn't turn chicken. Didn't puke. Didn't pass out. I lived to tell about it and got the t-shirt. We can handle a silly little slide.

*I admit that I was somewhat younger. 73.


----------



## Shalimar

Jeez Georgia, you are an inspiration. I think I might require a lot of fortifying to zip line. I is wimpy about it. Ooh.


----------



## ndynt

Falcon said:


> Just my usual;  Going to the morgue to see if anybody my size died.


Brought back some vague memories of the used clothing peddlers going to the home of the deceased, to buy their clothing.  Do not think they waited very long, for I remember thinking so and so must have died because the peddler is there.  Anyone else remember these peddlers?


----------



## ndynt

Shalimar said:


> I think perhaps I have lost my tiny curly little brain. A friend of mine was teaching at the local campus of our university. Apparently she fell off a ladder and broke her pelvis, sooo is unable to continue.  Anyway, after much groveling by admin, today I have agreed to pick up the slack. Eek! It is only two classes a week, but still...at least they won't make me dress up. I wonder how these kids will handle my nose ring, feathered earrings, silver bracelets, and embroidered Sikh suits? To say nothing of the shiny silver cowboy boots? Giggle. PHD's (piled higher and deeper,) just ain't what they used to be!


 What are you going to teach, Shali?   Love Sikh suits...never saw them accessorized with cowboy boots though LOL


----------



## Linda

ndynt said:


> Brought back some vague memories of the used clothing peddlers going to the home of the deceased, to buy their clothing.  Do not think they waited very long, for I remember thinking so and so must have died because the peddler is there.  Anyone else remember these peddlers?


Nona I have never heard of that before.  Interesting.


----------



## ndynt

Perhaps I lived in a different era?  When there were knife and scissor grinders carts, the fish man, the ice man, the rag man, a man that sold just about everything...clothes, fabrics, pots and pans ect., the fruit and vegetable man, the bleach man, the soda man. All immigrants.  All with push carts or horse and wagons.   Except for the milk man. He had a truck.  Any one else old enough to remember all these peddlers?


----------



## Linda

ndynt said:


> Perhaps I lived in a different era?  When there were knife and scissor grinders carts, the fish man, the ice man, the rag man, a man that sold just about everything...clothes, fabrics, pots and pans ect., the fruit and vegetable man, the bleach man, the soda man. All immigrants.  All with push carts or horse and wagons.   Except for the milk man. He had a truck.  Any one else old enough to remember all these peddlers?


Did you grow up on the east coast?  I am west coast.  I have read about the peddlers and and rag men.  Maybe 15 years made a big difference at that time.  I love hearing about how things were a bit before I was born.  I'm glad you share so much with us Nona, I know I'm not the only one who loves hearing from you.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Nona, I remember, too. In our town there was only one peddler, a kind of one-size-fits-all peddler who had a horse and wagon and bought/sold, sharpened scissors, just did everything. Except the milk. We had a milkman, too, and ours also drove a truck.

It's raining again today. I bet y'all are surprised, right?


----------



## hollydolly

ndynt said:


> Perhaps I lived in a different era?  When there were knife and scissor grinders carts, the fish man, the ice man, the rag man, a man that sold just about everything...clothes, fabrics, pots and pans ect., the fruit and vegetable man, the bleach man, the soda man. All immigrants.  All with push carts or horse and wagons.   Except for the milk man. He had a truck.  Any one else old enough to remember all these peddlers?




yes of course..I grew up in the 60s in Scotland and we had all of those... all with horses and wagons..especially the rag man, and this wasn't out in the country this was in the city... in the vibrant  1960's era.. 

Most of the ice cream men were and still are.. Italian . The fruit and veg man came in a truck right up until the early 80's around here in the villages in the South of England , as did the butcher's van and the fish and bread vans.  In fact I married the Butcher boy who drove the van  in the 70's  Then there were the knife sharpeners, right up until about 10 years ago...

Never heard of the people buying deceased clothing though..


----------



## hollydolly

Georgia....the sun is glorious here today...a little bit of a breeze...but really comfortably warm shining through the window where I'm sat working from home today!!


----------



## ndynt

Linda, yes I lived on the east coast.  With a large number of immigrants.  Probably why we had more than one, Georgia.
Holly, we had ice cream pony carts.  With jingling bells announcing the arrival of the handsome young drivers....that all the adolescent/teen girls were in love with. 

The daring ones singing this 




Today is overcast..thankfully, my meds are kicking in and my pain has lessened.  I pray to what ever powers to enable me to get through my seemingly insurmountable task of clearing my sewing room out.  
May everyone have a great day...


----------



## Cookie

We still have the knife/scissors sharpening man going by every now and then in my area, with his cart and bell.  Same goes for ice cream truck, but much less often these days.
Never seen a rag man in my life, but we used to have the ice wagon when I was a wee kid coming to fill up the iceboxes.

That pony ice cream cart is so cute, Nona.

Today I've got a quiche in the oven for a visit from my son and his cat for lunch. Real men do still eat quiche, but cat will not, she'll bring her own food and toys.


----------



## Linda

My daughter would have been in 7th heaven when she was young if a horse pulling an ice cream cart had come along.  I've usually lived in the country and maybe that's why no one came by.  About 20 miles from where I live where it's more populated they still have the little ice cream trucks and they are very popular.  

Today I'll just stay home and do some house cleaning and wait for a call that my new eye glasses are in.  Somehow they were lost and if they aren't located soon they are going to make me another pair.  

Cookie, I like your cat riding a bike.


----------



## jujube

It's raining.  It's been raining for four frickin' days.  I have cabin...or trailer...fever.   I want to take a couple more hikes before we leave on Thursday but the trails are all wet and muddy and washed out.  There's nothing on TV.


----------



## Shalimar

Jujube, have you ever played in the mud? It is very good for your skin.


----------



## RadishRose

ndynt said:


> Perhaps I lived in a different era?  When there were knife and scissor grinders carts, the fish man, the ice man, the rag man, a man that sold just about everything...clothes, fabrics, pots and pans ect., the fruit and vegetable man, the bleach man, the soda man. All immigrants.  All with push carts or horse and wagons.   Except for the milk man. He had a truck.  Any one else old enough to remember all these peddlers?



Nona, we had the Rag Man. He scared us all to death! 

No push carts in my area, but many things were delivered then; groceries, milk, bread, dry cleaning. I think it was because a lot of families didn't have a second vehicle back then and if a mom needed to shop during a weekday, she had to drive dad to work in the morning.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Second vehicle? LOL! A lot of families didn't have a first vehicle back then. A year or so after the war, my dad bought a 1932 Graham Paige. It didn't have a second gear so whenever we had to go up a hill, he'd turn around and back up. We did a lot of backing up because there were a lot of hills in our town.

Our groceries were delivered on Saturday afternoon. We only had neighborhood grocery stores; the first supermarket didn't come to our town until 1952. My mother would send me to the supermarket (on foot) with a list and $20, and I took a taxi home with the week's groceries.


----------



## Linda

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Second vehicle? LOL! A lot of families didn't have a first vehicle back then. A year or so after the war, my dad bought a 1932 Graham Paige. It didn't have a second gear so whenever we had to go up a hill, he'd turn around and back up. We did a lot of backing up because there were a lot of hills in our town.
> 
> Our groceries were delivered on Saturday afternoon. We only had neighborhood grocery stores; the first supermarket didn't come to our town until 1952. My mother would send me to the supermarket (on foot) with a list and $20, and I took a taxi home with the week's groceries.


I enjoyed hearing about your childhood shopping trips.  Don't you wish you had that Graham Paige now?


----------



## ndynt

Though probably not then......the second gear thing is soo funny, Georgia.    So true, about most families not having cars.  Would walk to the trolley car or train station, where I lived.   We had a mom and pop grocery stores....and the first of the grocery chains (A&P).  Groceries were delivered.


----------



## oldman

Flying the Vice President, his secretary and a friend of the Vice President of the company that I fly for down to Richmond later this morning and then back home after dinner. I just checked the aviation weather forecast and it looks to be a dreary day. This man, (the VP), is also a nervous flyer and we will be in turbulence for most of the short trip because of flying in low altitude and crappy weather, so I will make sure that we have a fresh supply of sickness (barf) bags on-board the aircraft.


----------



## Ameriscot

Going out with cousins for Chinese food at lunch.  Checking in online this afternoon for our flight tomorrow.  I am soooooo ready to go home.  5 weeks was just too long to be here!  Not that I didn't enjoy myself, but after a while my sister who is always talking is getting to me!


----------



## ndynt

Nothing like home, after a prolonged visit, Annie.  
Have a safe trip, oldman.
Today it is very overcast still.  Some of the creeks are flooding.  Have had to close a popular waterfront restaurant.  I hope to have a productive day....separating things.  Have five big boxes...for two grand daughters, daughter, sewing friend and  Senior site.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oh, my...if I still had that Graham Paige I could sell it and be A Woman of Independent Means

Eine gute Reise, for each of you, Oldman and Ameriscot.

My final follow-up with the eye surgeon went well. She pronounced the surgery a 100% success and...I also got a prescription for new glasses, saving me having to make a separate appointment with Kaiser's optometrist. There was no co-pay today because it was a follow-up from the surgery. Getting the prescription for new lenses saved me another co-pay. I feel positively flush with cash. LOL


----------



## jujube

And again I wake up to a day of rain.  Can't put it off any longer.....have to do the preparations for leaving, rain or no rain.   But first, we're going to go see Everest at the theatre - it's Old Farts Discount Day on Tuesdays.


----------



## Linda

oldman said:


> Flying the Vice President, his secretary and a friend of the Vice President of the company that I fly for down to Richmond later this morning and then back home after dinner. I just checked the aviation weather forecast and it looks to be a dreary day. This man, (the VP), is also a nervous flyer and we will be in turbulence for most of the short trip because of flying in low altitude and crappy weather, so I will make sure that we have a fresh supply of sickness (barf) bags on-board the aircraft.


Oldman, I thought you were going to say you were going to have a fresh supply of the VPs favorite alcoholic drink on board, I was surprised when you said "barf bags"  

Today I haven't done much except sit here at the computer and feel sad and crying as I got an email from my grandson who is going to school in the bay area.  He said he's staying in the computer school till he is accepted into the Air Force.  I have known for a month or two he was thinking about it, but it seems more final now. This is what he said:  "I'm going for Security Forces Specialist, I'll pretty much be checking peoples' IDs and guarding Air Force property."  So he'll be going far away from his family here in California where he's spent his whole 21 years.  I know he's just going because being around here makes him miss his dad more.  And his dad was in the army for a few years.  I know everyone has to live their own life path and it's better than him staying on the mountain top and being a hermit, which I was afraid was going to happen for a few months after his dad died.  Still, the way the world is today it concerns us and I know we aren't alone in worrying about the young men and women we love who go into the service.  

So I think after my husband and the dogs wake up from their nap we will go to Wal-Mart as SPY with Melissa McCarthy is suppose to be out on DVD today.  Her movies always make me laugh and my daughter and my x-daughter-in-law both told me it was great.


----------



## Shalimar

Big hugs Linda. I hope you feel better soon. It is worrying when our young ones go into the service, or work as my nephew does with doctors without borders. Still, they are serving their countries and that means a great deal. :love_heart:


----------



## Linda

Shalimar said:


> Big hugs Linda. I hope you feel better soon. It is worrying when our young ones go into the service, or work as my nephew does with doctors without borders. Still, they are serving their countries and that means a great deal. :love_heart:


 I remember when your nephew was missing Shalimar.  I'm glad he is safe now.  I know, what would we do without those willing to serve their counties.  Oh, I'll be fine after I get out of those house for a couple hours and do a few things.


----------



## Linda

Ameriscot said:


> Going out with cousins for Chinese food at lunch.  Checking in online this afternoon for our flight tomorrow.  I am soooooo ready to go home.  5 weeks was just too long to be here!  Not that I didn't enjoy myself, but after a while my sister who is always talking is getting to me!


I know exactly what you mean!  After 1 or 2 weeks I want to be back in my own house.


----------



## RadishRose

Oh Linda I feel for you. You are of course very proud of him and please thank him for me, for his service. Bless our military and those who keep us safe!


----------



## Linda

RadishRose said:


> Oh Linda I feel for you. You are of course very proud of him and please thank him for me, for his service. Bless our military and those who keep us safe!


Thank you RadishRose


----------



## Shalimar

I feel a bit woozy. Got called in to give blood. Big accident. They needed O negative. That's me!  I guess they were short??


----------



## ronaldj

trimming trees have been trimming trees for three days now....


----------



## Shalimar

Ron, are you getting crazy yet? Trees, trees, nothing but trees....


----------



## Linda

Shalimar said:


> I feel a bit woozy. Got called in to give blood. Big accident. They needed O negative. That's me!  I guess they were short??


Good for you Shalimar.  You know, I've never worked up the nerve to go in and give blood and it's one of the things I plan to overcome.  My oldest grandson, who is 22, has been giving it since he was a teenager, whatever age they allow you to start.  I commend his mother for getting that started as she would take him with her.  No telling how many lives you have saved.


----------



## Ameriscot

I was ready to go home after 3 weeks.  Staying in other people's homes or going from hotel to hotel wears me out.  I had a good time but I'll never do 5 weeks here again.  Our upcoming trip is different - not tiring at all.  We'll be in the same house - just the two of us - for 3 months and we'll develop routines, and also have no visitors this time.  

Trying to figure out how to juggle next summer!  Nephew's college graduation the end of May in Michigan, visiting family as usual in Michigan, sister coming to visit us in Scotland, brother and his family possibly coming to visit us during the summer.  A wedding in Scotland the end of July.  Today I was trying to talk my cousin and his wife who love cycling like we do into visiting next summer!


----------



## ndynt

I am dizzy just reading about your upcoming summer, Annie.   Not enough days to juggle all that.


----------



## oldman

oldman said:


> Flying the Vice President, his secretary and a friend of the Vice President of the company that I fly for down to Richmond later this morning and then back home after dinner. I just checked the aviation weather forecast and it looks to be a dreary day. This man, (the VP), is also a nervous flyer and we will be in turbulence for most of the short trip because of flying in low altitude and crappy weather, so I will make sure that we have a fresh supply of sickness (barf) bags on-board the aircraft.



Update: We had a very rough ride home last evening due to the storms on the east coast. Being that it was such a short trip between the two destinations, I kept my altitude at 22,000 feet, just below the ceiling of the clouds. However, we had very heavy rains, some wind at around 15-20 kts., but thankfully no lightning. The person that I thought that would become ill did not, but his secretary did. I think her issue was nerves. We were tossed around pretty good. Then, to make matters worse, when we were in our final descent, the ATC tells me that I have an MD-80 on my butt and that I had to go around. I was already at 8000 ft., so when I had to accelerate and climb, everyone in the back thought we were having a mechanical issue. I had my FO explain to our passengers what was going on over the intercom. I was told after we landed that the lady was freaking out, so I am sure that her nerves got the best of her. I am going to call and check on her today.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good grief, Oldman. I felt sick just reading about your adventure yesterday.

The sun is out right now even though according to the weatherliars it's not supposed to be. Even NOAA is showing rain on the radar right over us. I'm more than ready for the rain to move on out, but noooooooooooooo. Our neighborhood yard sale was postponed last Saturday and is now supposed to happen this Saturday. Well. This time last week, the forecast was for a sunny day. This week the forecast started out with a sunny day on Saturday. It changed each day by just a little and is now up to a 30% chance of rain with really cool temps. A low of 52? Ack! A high of 66? More ack!!!!

I'm in charge of supper tonight so need to get a wiggle on. It's going to be BBQ pulled pork sandwiches, and the pork needs to already be in the crockpot.


----------



## ndynt

You are so thoughtful, oleman.   
Will they postpone the yardsale again, Georgia.
Just another day of sorting for me....along with finishing up some Halloween stuff, to send to grand daughter and great grand babies in Utah.  My grandaughters and daughter decorate for every holiday...and always want me to paint them things.  Decided my heritage to them will be painting them all things they are requesting.  Then for each holiday, as they decorate, I will be there celebrating with them.  They are now into blackboard stuff....not much of a heritage lol


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> I am dizzy just reading about your upcoming summer, Annie.   Not enough days to juggle all that.



All of it isn't going to work.  Most important is attending niece's wedding in Scotland.  Next is the dates of the river cruise my sister and us will go on.  Everything else must work out around those.  I don't think my nephew will be broken hearted if we don't attend his graduation party as he'll get one or two more degrees and we can go to one or both of those.  Brother is going to Edinburgh to be a consultant sometime in the summer and was talking about combining with a long overdue Scotland visit.  Cousins are flexible although would love to show them Scotland as they've never been out of the US.


----------



## Ameriscot

98% packed.  Flight is at 4pm.  We'll arrive home about 8am tomorrow.


----------



## ndynt

Have a safe and uneventful trip..may you sleep through most of it, Annie.  How many stops will you have?  Layovers?


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Have a safe and uneventful trip..may you sleep through most of it, Annie.  How many stops will you have?  Layovers?



Thanks, Nona!    We fly direct to Amsterdam.  2 hour layover then about 1 1/2 hours to Glasgow.  I slept on the way here but only because I had two seats to myself and leaned against the window.  Otherwise I can only get good sleep in business class which we are rarely in.  We are in economy plus which has more legroom, but I doubt I'll sleep.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's almost "welcome home" time, Ameriscot. Bet you'll be glad to sleep in your own bed

The pork and BBQ sauce are in the crockpot. Now that that's out of the way, I'm going to make some mini Reese's peanut butter cheesecakes today. I've read the recipe. Assembled the ingredients. Now waiting for the cream cheese, butter and eggs to come to room temperature. 

Tomorrow *we* are going to make mini caramel apple strudel cheesecakes and maybe mini brandied cranberry cheesecakes.

Nona, the yard sale is pretty much up in the air...pun intended...everybody in the neighborhood really, really just wants it over and done with. The mini cheesecakes are to try to sell at the yard sale. If it's postponed again, no problem because they can be frozen. 

Wish me luck with the mini cheesecakes and all of us in the neighborhood luck with Saturday's weather.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Georgia. Sitting in Amsterdam Airport now awaiting next flight. Very tired. 6 am here but my body says it's midnight. 7am at home. It will be late morning when we get home. 

Oldman, that sounds like a scary flight.


----------



## hollydolly

Good Morning all..

Set to be a warm sunny  day here today..but I won't see much of it from the inner workings of the Pitface. 

Annie you should be nearly home now after all your wanderings, I don't know how you do it, Just  half  of that itinerary would see me off!! 

I do wish you luck Georgia with both the mini cheesecakes and the weather for Saturday...hope it all goes better than anticipated..


----------



## Kadee

We have just arrived home from going to a field day ,which is held every two years .. About 20 km from us ...It's mainly for cereal farmers, with all sorts of machinery on display , but also has plenty other stalls to attract the general public ( we bought bees wax leather preserving boot/ any thing leather polish ) and a couple of rubber bristle brooms you can use for anything from washing/ scrubbing cars to window washing and a 1.5 kg tub of creamed honey direct from the growers ( hubby loves it on fresh bread ) Spent about 5 hours there looking at clothes , caravans , skin care cooking displays heaps to do but leg weary now so about to watch judge July


----------



## oldman

oldman said:


> Update: We had a very rough ride home last evening due to the storms on the east coast. Being that it was such a short trip between the two destinations, I kept my altitude at 22,000 feet, just below the ceiling of the clouds. However, we had very heavy rains, some wind at around 15-20 kts., but thankfully no lightning. The person that I thought that would become ill did not, but his secretary did. I think her issue was nerves. We were tossed around pretty good. Then, to make matters worse, when we were in our final descent, the ATC tells me that I have an MD-80 on my butt and that I had to go around. I was already at 8000 ft., so when I had to accelerate and climb, everyone in the back thought we were having a mechanical issue. I had my FO explain to our passengers what was going on over the intercom. I was told after we landed that the lady was freaking out, so I am sure that her nerves got the best of her. I am going to call and check on her today.



Second update:  I spoke with the secretary yesterday and she was doing OK. She said that she was unable to fall asleep at first, so she took an Ambien and slept like a baby after that. She felt much better after she ate her lunch.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

If it's Thursday, it must be raining! And it is. In addition, we've gone from Monday's forecast of no rain on Saturday to today's forecast of a 60% chance of rain on Saturday. Why is that not a surprise? Looks like the yard sale will have to be postponed yet again.

I'm going to crawl into a hole and pull the hole in after me


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

This will come as a surprise, I know: it's raining. The 60% chance of rain tomorrow is now 80%. Our HOA president doesn't want to postpone the yard sale scheduled for tomorrow because he wants "to be done with it". What's the use of having it if none of the residents in the neighborhood are going to participate? Hello? We ALL want to be done with it!

Ameriscot, are you back to your normal self now? Ready for a 50-mile bike ride?


----------



## Jackie22

Morning Georgia, I wish we had some of that rain here.  Nothing much on my agenda today, I may clean out the garage if I get really energetic.

Everyone have a great Friday.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Jackie, I'd gladly send it your way. It's been raining for more than a week!


----------



## hollydolly

Mornin' all...(6.30am)

Georgia...it's been Glorious here all week...but as from Monday we're forecast to get heavy rain all week,:rain: so you might get some respite .. 

off to work soon..I know I've got a really hard day ahead, so I'm trying to mentally prepare myself...*breathe*, *stretch*, - *breathe* *stretch*...now the other leg.... and  *breath*..... 

Have a good day folks...see you when you're older..


----------



## Ameriscot

Good morning.  Hiya Holly.    Back to normal, non-indulgent eating and NO beer.  Plan to finish unpacking and will try to do a workout.


----------



## oldman

The President of the company that I fly for wanted me to fly him up to Massachusetts today and stay over until Monday. I told him that it would not be a desirable weekend for flying such a small plane, but if he wanted to go, I would take him. So, I am flying him, his wife and adult daughter up for the weekend. We leave at noon. We have heavy rains, so of course, we also have a very low ceiling. It's going to be bumpy, very bumpy.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good luck with that bumpy trip, Oldman. I'm a white-knuckle flier so I'd be staying put! Actually, I used to be a white-knuckle flier; I don't fly anymore.

Hollydolly, I hope you enjoyed your sunny week...it's raining again, of course, and there are flood watches everydamnwhere around us. Now we're being told that there might be sun again by midweek.

Jackie...still want some of our rain? There are times when I wish I still lived in the desert. Times like this past week and a half!

Ameriscot, it sounds like you're getting back to your regular self...just in time to start packing again! LOL


----------



## Jackie22

Morning Georgia and all.....Yes I want some of your rain, I'm having to water the yard every day here, but it has cooled down, so that helps.

Got to help with the grandkids today, may sneak a movie in.


----------



## Ameriscot

Oldman, have a safe flight!  Hope you can avoid the storm.

Georgia, need to get my butt back into my capris before I pack again!  

Enjoy your day, Jackie.


----------



## jujube

Unpacking, unpacking and unpacking.  The "neighbors from hell" welcomed us home last night with a raucous party well into the early a.m.  According to another neighbor, it's been an almost weekly event all summer and complaints to the association office have fallen on deaf ears.  Next week I'm inviting the police.  It's not only annoying, it's dangerous as there were 17 attendee's cars parked in our little t-shaped neighborhood of 12 homes.   Neither one of us could have gotten our cars out in an emergency.  I wish we could sell this house but the market is still bad here.


----------



## hollydolly

Not a lot worse than neighbours who are so self centred it matter not what annoyance they cause to others particularity in a small avenue where everything is magnified a hundred times...good on you Jujube, if the HA won't listen then get the ferkin police involved..

Another gloriously sunny and warm day here. Just comfortable not hot, but nice under the sun in the garden.

I can't go anywhere tho'..13 hours of solid hard work without a break yesterday, has left my back absolutely wasted today, so first thing on the agenda this morning was PK's and an hour with the hot bottle behind my back!!

Poor hubs has a cold...I mean he has a COLD, a real sniffing, coughing sore head cold......I hope you're all listening because this is seeeerious, he has a *Cold*, he's dying...he's the most wounded suffering person in all of history. 

I can barely walk with this double herniated disc resting on my sciatic nerve , , ...but ppffffft...that's _nothing_...he has a *Cold* I tell ya , and he needs every doctor, nurse , hospital and his long dead mother to be on high alert!! He's been in bed for the last 24 hours..dragging himself down every hour or 2 just to let me know he still is suffering..poor soul .. ...MEN!!! Sheesh!! :hit:


----------



## Shalimar

Holly, I admire your restraint. If I were in as much pain as you are, he would be afraid, very afraid.......


----------



## hollydolly

I find it best just not to speak to him Shali....he is moaning and groaning and refusing to take meds...then moaning more....so I've run out of patience with him now...take steps to fix yourself or keep well away from me because I'm ready to load 4 barrels of verbal at ya sonny boy!!


----------



## Kadee

hollydolly said:


> Not a lot worse than neighbours who are so self centred it matter not what annoyance they cause to others particularity in a small avenue where everything is magnified a hundred times...good on you Jujube, if the HA won't listen then get the ferkin police involved..
> 
> Another gloriously sunny and warm day here. Just comfortable not hot, but nice under the sun in the garden.
> 
> I can't go anywhere tho'..13 hours of solid hard work without a break yesterday, has left my back absolutely wasted today, so first thing on the agenda this morning was PK's and an hour with the hot bottle behind my back!!
> 
> Poor hubs has a cold...I mean he has a COLD, a real sniffing, coughing sore head cold......I hope you're all listening because this is seeeerious, he has a *Cold*, he's dying...he's the most wounded suffering person in all of history.
> 
> I can barely walk with this double herniated disc resting on my sciatic nerve , , ...but ppffffft...that's _nothing_...he has a *Cold* I tell ya , and he needs every doctor, nurse , hospital and his long dead mother to be on high alert!! He's been in bed for the last 24 hours..dragging himself down every hour or 2 just to let me know he still is suffering..poor soul .. ...MEN!!! Sheesh!! :hit:


Holly !!! I know what your say'n Don't you know he will " never" get better unless you pamper him ..poor boy :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Shalimar

Wow, Holly, I would think he would want every remedy under the sun just to feel better. If he has an "accident," I will testify on your behalf. Lol.


----------



## hollydolly

I always _knew_ you were a loyal friend Shali...


----------



## Ameriscot

Hubby had a cold while we were away and the nonstop moaning!  Arrgghh

Still jetlagged.  We woke up at 9:30 this morning.  Nearly done unpacking.  Finally.  Going to our friends' house for traditional Sunday roast.


----------



## Shalimar

Enjoy your roast Annie.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, Shali.  Just hope he doesn't overcook it as usual.  He starts talking and forgets all about it!  Need to keep the wife from topping up my wine glass too often as well.  I've got clothes that are far too tight. Wonder how that happened?!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hollydolly, we're standing by with money for bail. Why is it that the worse (men say) they feel, the more they flat refuse to take anything, even aspirin?

Betcha can't guess what our weather is like today. According to the weatherliars on TV, the sun MIGHT or might not come out later this afternoon.


----------



## Shalimar

Let me guess, Georgia--it's raining!


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, if your clothes weren't tight, it would be a sign you didn't have a proper holiday!


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Annie, if your clothes weren't tight, it would be a sign you didn't have a proper holiday!



True.  But there is a wee bit tight, and there is 'can't even zip them up' tight!  I've got to get back into these summer clothes in less than 2 months!  And I refuse to buy new ones in a bigger size!


----------



## Shalimar

Wow, Annie, that is tough.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ameriscot, this is where spandex comes in...just sayin'

Ding ding ding! We have a winner, Shalimar. How did you guess? Yesterday the long-range forecast for next weekend was for 0% chance of rain Saturday. This morning it's 10%. The neighborhood yard sale might never get off the ground (unless we all rent boats).


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, if it keeps raining, me and the mermen will do a water yard sale for yah.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ameriscot, this is where spandex comes in...just sayin'
> 
> Ding ding ding! We have a winner, Shalimar. How did you guess? Yesterday the long-range forecast for next weekend was for 0% chance of rain Saturday. This morning it's 10%. The neighborhood yard sale might never get off the ground (unless we all rent boats).



LOL.  I refuse to give in and wear elastic waistbands on regular clothes. That is giving myself permission to be a piggy!  I just hope I can get on my spandex gym capris without ripping them tomorrow!  layful:


----------



## QuickSilver

Grandkids birthday party today...  the boy is 13... the girl 11....


----------



## Pam

Similar here, QS. I'll be setting off soon to attend Grandson's 10th birthday party.


----------



## QuickSilver

Pam said:


> Similar here, QS. I'll be setting off soon to attend Grandson's 10th birthday party.



Gotta love the grand kids...   I got bought the boy a nintendo thingie... and the girl a bike... I'm hoping they will be thrilled!!   I love seeing their faces when grandma gets it right!


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> *Hollydolly, we're standing by with money for bail. Why is it that the worse (men say) they feel, the more they flat refuse to take anything, even aspirin?*



I knowwwwwww. why is that? he's genuinely suffering with a heavy cold and feeling like crap..but why won't he take any Meds? There's loads right at hand..he just won't take them. Then he says holding his head in his hands ...ooooh I need to get over this because I've got a real heavy week at work this week...so I say ok, take the Meds otherwise this is gonna drag out...*NOPE*!!!

 ***argggh****....so I've stopped speaking to him..he's still in bed BTW...  but funny how he can't eat, or take meds but he can hobble downstairs and pour a glass of Jim beam 
!!!!


..keep that Bail money safe georgia..I may need it sometime very soon..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> I knowwwwwww. why is that? he's genuinely suffering with a heavy cold and feeling like crap..but why won't he take any Meds? There's loads right at hand..he just won't take them. Then he says holding his head in his hands ...ooooh I need to get over this because I've got a real heavy week at work this week...so I say ok, take the Meds otherwise this is gonna drag out...*NOPE*!!!
> 
> ***argggh****....so I've stopped speaking to him..he's still in bed BTW...  but funny how he can't eat, or take meds but he can hobble downstairs and pour a glass of Jim beam
> !!!!
> 
> 
> ..keep that Bail money safe georgia..I may need it sometime very soon..



Jim Beam?!  Doesn't he know he needs real Scotch whisky for a cold?!  My hubby hates taking meds as well but he had a headache with his last cold so he did take something.


----------



## hollydolly

Acccch no Annie...he's English what does he know..fff:


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Acccch no Annie...he's English what does he know..fff:



Even an Englishman knows Scotch is best for a cold, or for anything!


----------



## hollydolly

Actually I'm kidding...if anyone knows anything about alcohol, it's my husband.._believe me_!! He prefers drinking the Jim Beam Honey bourbon liqueur because I hate the smell of Scotch Whisky , and it doesn't have that nasty smell  of Scotch on his breath!


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Actually I'm kidding...if anyone knows anything about alcohol, it's my husband.._believe me_!! He prefers drinking the Jim Beam Honey bourbon liqueur because I hate the smell of Scotch Whisky , and it doesn't have that nasty smell  of Scotch on his breath!



For a bad cold or flu I recommend:  Scotch, hot water, honey, lemon.  Mix well and repeat as needed.  If it doesn't make you feel better as least you'll be too pished to care.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I hope I don't get a bad cold...or a cold of any kind...because I don't like Scotch


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I hope I don't get a bad cold...or a cold of any kind...because I don't like Scotch



You can't really taste it when mixed with the honey, lemon and water.  Anyway, by the 3rd glass you won't even notice the taste any more!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Sit down, y'all. Breaking news! The. Sun. Is. Shining. Tomorrow would have made two weeks of clouds, rain and gloom. I'm going to go out and survey my back yard kingdom while the sun lasts!


----------



## Cookie

Enjoy your sunny day, Georgia.  Sounds like the clouds have departed. 

I like some Scotch but there are one or two that make me want to gag -- the smoky bobby ones - ook.  

The hot toddy is very comforting for a cold.  I prefer a rum, butter, honey, hot milk concoction.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Rum toddy. Now that's something that I could sign up for!

The sun comes and goes, but at least it isn't raining. I did a bit of housekeeping in the garden deadheading geraniums, pulling weeds and transplanting a few things so that they'll have a good foothold before cold weather gets here.

I have a friend in Edmonton who says they're covered in ice fog this morning and it's -6C.


----------



## Linda

I won't be on here in the morning as we have to get up early and go into the big city for some heart tests for my husband.  When the lady called this afternoon to remind us she said no caffeine for 12 hours, and I told her a couple grumpy people are going to show up!  She probably thought I was joking.  So at the top of my agenda for Tuesday morning is to go to Starbucks after we get out of there.  Then since we are in the city we will pick up anything we need at Costco or wherever.  The older I get, it seems like the more I like to be at home.  What's with that?


----------



## Shalimar

Linda, good luck with your husband's tests tomorrow.


----------



## Linda

Thanks Shalimar, I think he's OK, our doctor is just over cautious.  (I hope


----------



## hollydolly

6.15am...and georgia has sent her rain to help us grow flowers before  the snows come... :winter1:It's pitch dark and pouring out there, and I have to leave for work in a little while..ooooh the joys of driving in the lashing rain and cold *stop snickering you retired folks sitting comfortable in the warm*  layful:

Linda good luck for the hospital appt. Gotta ask tho' if the tests are for your husband, why won't _you_ be having coffee before you go?...or do you mean you just won't put the coffee pot on?.


----------



## Shalimar

Holly, will send some of our sunny weather to you. Want some Cox's orange pippins and Bramley seedlings apples also? Fresh picked. Or should I just send you pies? Lol.


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, if Tuesday is raining, why not declare it Toddy Day? Lolololol.


----------



## Linda

I was asking on another thread where to get those cute little (I know they have a name but it escapes me right now) things like that face in the blowing wind Hollydolly used.   They look fun but I'm afraid if I learn how to attach them to my posts I'll probably overdo it.  

Hollydolly I'm not having coffee tomorrow early because my husband gets up at 4:30 or 5 every morning and about 7 or 8 brings me coffee in bed.  I told him not to do that tomorrow as it would be cruel for him to make coffee (he usually grinds coffee beans each morning) and not be able to have any of it.  He said he's going to anyway and I said if he does I won't drink it, so we'll see.  Of course, IF he makes it I'll drink it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

No rain today so it can't be a toddy day. We're going to have sunshine and temps in the upper 70s and more of the same all week. 

The weather forecast is back to predicting a 20% chance of rain on Saturday. Sheesh! What a yo-yo forecast. First they say it will, then they say it won't, then they say it might, then it might not.

If this blankety-blank neighborhood yard sale doesn't happen on Saturday, I am going to be so over it! All our stuff is ready to go (and I do mean GO) and gathering dust in the garage. Most of the neighbors say the same.


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, send me your temps please!  It's mild here and drizzly - maybe 55-60.

Finally went back to the gym today and had a good workout, although it was a struggle after all this time being lazy.  

Ugandan daughter and her friend are coming tomorrow and will stay until Saturday.  So I'd better make up the beds today.


----------



## Jackie22

Good morning to all, it is a cool morning here, rain predicted for Thursday....we'll see.

Dental appointment this morning, then grocery shopping for mom.

Linda, what a nice hubby you have.

Annie, I understand the struggle, I've been 'going to' start walking again for weeks now.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Funny you should mention the "start walking" thing, Jackie. Daughter and I were just talking about going for a walk this morning, depending on whether or how much work she has. When we walk (rarely anymore and not in the past two weeks because of the rain), it's the only exercise I get. We used to make time whenever I wasn't working to walk a minimum of a mile.

I REALLY need to move around more. Use it or lose it!


----------



## Ameriscot

Jackie22 said:


> Good morning to all, it is a cool morning here, rain predicted for Thursday....we'll see.
> 
> Dental appointment this morning, then grocery shopping for mom.
> 
> Linda, what a nice hubby you have.
> 
> Annie, I understand the struggle, I've been 'going to' start walking again for weeks now.



It's tough after going more than a month with only walking as exercise.  I think a lot of my muscle has 'dissolved'.


----------



## Shalimar

Teaching a class at the college today. I love working with young minds.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Work with mine, Shalimar! It's young; it's just the rest of me that's old

Daughter and I just finished our walk. An hour at a pretty good pace...except more like a stroll on the way back. LOL


----------



## Kadee

We were going dancing ,however yesterday , while we were preparing the passage for painting .Hubby was putting no more gaps in slight gaps between the wall and skirting boards he had a bucket of water ,he finished and came out to the kitchen for a cuppa, I said oh I'm just going to the toilet first , I use the ensuite right up the front of the house ( The house is 18 mtrs deep kitchen family dinning at back of house  bedroom at front) .. Anyway he had picked up the bucket of water and not bothered to wipe up spills from taking rag in and out of water to wipe up spots of filler.... As a result I slipped ( I had thongs on) and fell and have hurt my knee . I was not very happy :hit:.. He is very aware the tiles are very slippery when wet ..... think I'll be out of action for a while my knee cap area has quite a bruise and the inside area of knee is quite sore


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Kadee, one word: OUCH!

Guess there's no dancing in your immediate future. And is your husband in the dog house now? Bet he'll never neglect that little bit of housekeeping again!


----------



## Shalimar

Kadee, so sorry that happened. Sigh, sometimes even the loveliest....make him pay! Lolololol.


----------



## Shalimar

I taught my first class today. What fun. The shiny young darlings were a bit surprised when I turned up in full regalia, shiny gold cowboy boots, nose ring, Sikh suit et al. Wild red hair everywhere. Lolololol. I soon had them laughing. Sociology, a la Mermaid. Lol. One girl wanted to know where I got my bracelets and "boss girl" boots.


----------



## Linda

Kadee46, I can really feel for you with the knee pain.  My right knee has been hurting for about a year and a half now.  I hope yours is better soon.  I bet your husband feels bad it's his fault you slipped though.  

Annie, I went over to your blog and read all about your Uganda stay and looked at the photos.  I would have been too big of a chicken to go so I found it all very fascinating. I can see what a wonderful experience it was for you and your husband and also the what a feeling it must give you to know all the good you did for those beautiful people.  

Next I'm going to read about Scotland.  I did look at the photos and your husband looks cute in his kilt.  Supposedly my husband's family is from Scotland way way back but I do know when they came over they came directly from Ireland so who knows.  I'm glad you are writing about the places you live and visit.


----------



## Linda

Shalimar said:


> I taught my first class today. What fun. The shiny young darlings were a bit surprised when I turned up in full regalia, shiny gold cowboy boots, nose ring, Sikh suit et al. Wild red hair everywhere. Lolololol. I soon had them laughing. Sociology, a la Mermaid. Lol. One girl wanted to know where I got my bracelets and "boss girl" boots.


You sound like a fun teacher Shalimar!  I bet the kids learn a lot from you.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Linda, it's at a university campus here. First time I have ever done this. I doubt if would fit in well in a high school setting. Too many rigid rules. I would never remember not to swear. Lolololol.


----------



## Ameriscot

Linda said:


> Kadee46, I can really feel for you with the knee pain.  My right knee has been hurting for about a year and a half now.  I hope yours is better soon.  I bet your husband feels bad it's his fault you slipped though.
> 
> Annie, I went over to your blog and read all about your Uganda stay and looked at the photos.  I would have been too big of a chicken to go so I found it all very fascinating. I can see what a wonderful experience it was for you and your husband and also the what a feeling it must give you to know all the good you did for those beautiful people.
> 
> Next I'm going to read about Scotland.  I did look at the photos and your husband looks cute in his kilt.  Supposedly my husband's family is from Scotland way way back but I do know when they came over they came directly from Ireland so who knows.  I'm glad you are writing about the places you live and visit.



Linda, I was very scared to go to Uganda but excited as well. And so happy I went!

As for Scotland and Ireland, there is little difference when you go farther back. Our surname is Irish as hub's paternal grandfather moved to Scotland and married a highland Scotswoman.


----------



## boozercruiser

Good morning folks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It is raining real bad today here in Rhos On Sea (West Wales)

I won't see much of the day though because I am in hospital later this morning to have a biopsy on my Willy Nuts.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I might be kept in overnight. Just getting ready to go to hospital, so bye for now.


----------



## jujube

Carting a bunch of stuff of the boyfriend's mother's stuff off today to an antique dealer to look at and make us an offer on.  "Mom" is absolutely convinced that the stuff is worth a fortune; it's not.  I've sent her print-outs of what the stuff is selling for on EBay and other places and she's sure that HER stuff is much more valuable than THEIR stuff.  For instance, she has a print of a picture in an antique frame.  The frame might be worth a little, but the print is just that - a print.  She wails, "But that picture is in the Louvre! It's very valuable!"   There's no explaining to her that the Mona Lisa is also in the Louvre, but you can buy a print at Walmart.  The boyfriend was trying to explain to her that the fact her Aunt Leona gave it to her doesn't mean bupkis to anyone else. 

There are several boxes of the Jewel Tea dishes that you see everywhere.  Every antique shop I go into has scads of it and nobody is buying it.  We've called antique dealers all over town and they don't want it - they can't sell what they have.  There are boxes of dishes made in England.  Because they were made in England, she's convinced that they're ultra valuable.  Once again, research on the computer show that they're selling for practically nothing.  She doesn't want to hear it.  I'd pack them up and mail them back to her, but it would cost a fortune to ship -- a lot more than they're worth -- and she has no place for them as she's living with another son now.  

I'm just about willing to store it until she's gone and then give it to Salvation Army but she's obsessed with making a lot of money on the stuff.  If I had a spare $1000 sitting around, I'd send it to her and tell her that's what we sold them for.....but I don't.


----------



## Shalimar

Beautiful morning on the houseboat. Few clouds, cool. I shall play lady of the manor and indulge myself all day doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Such a chatty bunch today...and I haven't had time to join in. Drat. I've been busy busy busy making mini cheesecakes to try to sell at our neighborhood yard sale on Saturday. Today's effort is caramel apple, tomorrow's will be Reese's peanut butter cups. Right now those are the only two I'm going to offer, but I may change my mind because, after all, it a woman's prerogative, right?

It's been a glorious sunny day, no wind, and right now it's a perfect 81F.Ahhh.I love fall. Except when it rains for days on end. 

Kadee, is that knee better? Shalimar, there weren't any fun profs when I was in school. It was back in the suit-and-tie days, back in the days when seeing a woman teaching a college class was a rarity and if she was teaching, it probably had something to do with "women's work" like nursing or teaching or what was called "domestic science". Yeah, there were degrees in domestic science.

Where's hollydolly been? Have I missed her again?


----------



## hollydolly

I'm here Georgia.. just been very busy today chikadee.. 

We;ve got your rain , had it for the last 3 days..just booked a flight and a penthouse aprtment rental in Spain today for later this month, lemme  get some sun before winter draws in

Those cheesecakes sound deeeelishus, I do hope you're gonna have glorious weather for Saturday and can sell, sell, sell those yummy cakes.. layful:

Kadee...hope your knee is better honey...:love_heart:

Jujube, perhaps you need one of us over here in England  to email your mum and tell her those tea dishes are worthless, she might believe us ..LOL..


Almost 10pm here here now, so I'll be off to bed shortly, gotta be up for work at 5am...*hate it** groan!!


----------



## Kadee

Thanks everyone not enen going to think about dancing for at least two weeks , it's still fairly stiff , I've rubbed plenty  of Elmore oil which is case you have not heard of it it's , all sorts of natural oils mix for arthritis , and muscular  strains 
We are off to Whyalla  ( about 300 km from home , today not home till Monday ) but I will be checking in with my iPad ...Hubby takes up all sorts of tools and fixes anything that needs it, mows lawns for the wife of his late best mate .. Hubby still gets upset using some of Bills garden tools even tho he passed over two years ago. He was only same age as us 69


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hi, Holly! Nice to "see" you again. Sorry about the rain

jujube, as recently as just before the recession, Jewel Tea stuff was going for a king's ransom. It's a shame she didn't climb on the bandwagon then.


----------



## hollydolly

Mornin' Georgia, and everybody..

it's 6.30am, still dark outside but at least it's stopped raining and the forecast is for a sunny albeit cold day. I leave for work a little later than usual this morning..about 7.30 cuz I'm working only 20 minutes up the motorway today...still lots of traffic, but less time sitting in the nose to tail situation.. 


 Btw.. Actually _some_ of the Jewel Tea crockery still is fetching a pretty penny...

http://www.neaca.com/Jewel-Tea-Company-Collectibles.html


----------



## Ameriscot

Good morning.  Sunny today so it's a bike ride with hubby, daughter and her friend.    Probably won't get above 60 degrees though, so lots of layers.

Holly, I'm guessing taking the train to work is not an option?  I could never have driven in the traffic down there!


----------



## Linda

Good Morning everyone.  I have to hurry as hubby is waiting to go into town to pick up a few things we need.  Still waiting to hear about his heart test results.  I guess no news is good news.  

I ordered new glasses Sept 10th and they still are not in.  They were sent out for delivery Sept 19th so something is wrong.  I am going to go in person today and ask them what I should do.  They don't seem very responsive over the phone.  

Jujue, how did it go selling the dishes etc?  I tried to get rid of a lot of beautiful old dishes a couple years ago and was shocked to find out how little anyone will give for them.  I guess the days of having a china cabinet to display granny's dishes are over.


----------



## Lon

Right now I am watching CNN and enjoying my second cup of coffee, checking out bank statements on this lap top and market reports. I will be going to a luncheon that will be enjoyed by about 110 men that belong to an organization called SIRS (Sons in Retirement) The only requirement for membership is that you be retired and not work for a living and attend the monthly luncheon. It's non religious, non political with the sole purpose to have fun through their varied shared interest in golf, bowling, billiards, computers, etc.

Late afternoon I will go to a lady friend's home and visit for a few hours sitting by her pool with a glass of wine and then off to a simple Thai dinner. Maybe a Netflix film after dinner.


----------



## Shalimar

Good morning all. Still enjoying my time on the boat. Will be making preparations to bake and freeze stuff ahead of this weekend's celebration. Also hope to get in some belly dancing practice. gotta get my wiggle on. Lolololol.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Here I am again at the crack of noon. I get busy in the mornings and time gets away from me. Still busily baking mini cheesecakes to sell at the yard sale on Saturday. The hardest part is not eating one

Another sunny, 80 degree day today and I'm determined to get outside and do some work in the garden because heaven only knows how many more we'll have like this.

A lizard got in the house yesterday, and I have got to find that darned thing and get it outta here before Tucker finds it first. Ew


----------



## oldman

Starting today and continuing on through Saturday and Sunday, my high school class will be celebrating our 50th reunion. It is a weekend event. There will be many stories to tell and many memories shared. We had our good times and our bad times, both individually and as a class. We have lost several classmates since 50 years ago, including one just yesterday. Most of the time, we think of reunions as a big party, but on Saturday morning, I, along with a few other classmates, had planted a tree this pass summer, which we will be dedicating to the class and more importantly to those that have passed on. I have many good memories of my high school days. Me, being 6'4", I was a very good basketball and baseball player and also an outstanding distance runner on the Cross Country team.

Here is a great song for reunions:


----------



## hollydolly

Good Morning everyone from a Glorious sunny..albeit slightly chilly London...and I'm now off work until Tuesday...yeaaaah!! 

I'm waiting in for the central heating man to come and service the boiler .he's due before 1pm so hopefully I'll be able to get out and about afterwards.

Annie with regard train travel to work..no it's not an option sadly..It would mean a drive to the nearest train station a couple of miles away, then high daily parking charge ..then an annual train ticket and  the costs are prohibitive at over £2.6k..on top of which I'm often working (usually at leat 2 or 3 times a month) at a venue which can't be reached easily by train..so unfortunately I do have to bear the horrendous motorway traffic every morning and evening to get to and fro.. 

It sounds like most of you have got something enjoyable going on this weekend.. georgia and her Cake making and yard sale, Shali and her houseboat and weekend celebrations...well Belly dancing Shali...wowo... .you'll have to post a photo.. ...Lon and his HUGE luncheon which sounds like it's going to be great fun..and OM with his Class reunion....how fab, I wish I was doing something as exciting as you all.....I did listen very closely...put my ear right up against the computer..but nope, I think I might be going a bit deaf, never heard a single one of you send me an invite..*tsk *tsk*...call yourselves my friends.. ? :rofl1::rofl1:

Linda I hope you get your specs sorted out wow, that's a month overdue..

I've got to collect my new readers from the opticians on Monday...I'm looking forward to getting them..gucci frames, completely different colour than I've had for a few years too.. 

I might have already told you on this thread but I'm too bone idle to look back a page..but I've booked a flight to the continent for the end of the month...desperately need a holiday  in the sun before the harsh winter which is forecast for the UK this year comes and beats the bejeezus out of us..and anyway, the run up to Christmas (November and December)  is verrry busy for both hubs and I in our respective jobs so we won't get another opportunity to get away again for another few months if we don't take this opportunity !!

Roll on 2 week times..and the glorious sunshine


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, Hollydolly. Off for four days? Woohoo! And some time booked in sunny Spain before winter sets in? Sounds like a good idea to me. When you're there you should probably bottle some sun.

I'll be out in the back yard this morning clearing out a spot that's always been sort of neglected. Right now I'm feeling ambitious. We'll see how long it lasts.

It's cloudy and cool here this morning with a 40% chance of rain tomorrow. I'm going to think positive and look at the forecast as a 60% chance that it won't.

All the little cheesecakes are done and resting comfortably in the fridge. Y'all think positive that they sell, k?


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Good Morning everyone from a Glorious sunny..albeit slightly chilly London...and I'm now off work until Tuesday...yeaaaah!!
> 
> I'm waiting in for the central heating man to come and service the boiler .he's due before 1pm so hopefully I'll be able to get out and about afterwards.
> 
> Annie with regard train travel to work..no it's not an option sadly..It would mean a drive to the nearest train station a couple of miles away, then high daily parking charge ..then an annual train ticket and  the costs are prohibitive at over £2.6k..on top of which I'm often working (usually at leat 2 or 3 times a month) at a venue which can't be reached easily by train..so unfortunately I do have to bear the horrendous motorway traffic every morning and evening to get to and fro..
> 
> Roll on 2 week times..and the glorious sunshine



The train prices are outrageous!  When I was there in 2000 to early 2001 I was lucky that most of my temp jobs were in Hertford so it was only two stops from our flat which was right next to the train station in Stanstead Abbotts.  

One of our friends works in Glasgow so has a very long commute.  About 25 minutes to town to catch the ferry, 20 minutes on the ferry, then 45 minutes on the train into Glasgow!  

Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Ameriscot

Oldman, enjoy your reunion!  I haven't been to any of mine.  It was 45 this year.  Might go to the 50th.  

Went to the gym this morning.  So getting back on track. Being good with food and drink so I can get back into the clothes which got tighter while in America....for some strange reason. 

Had a nice bike ride yesterday and stopped at the botanic gardens cafe for lunch.  Ugandan daughter and her friend (actually her boss) will be going back tomorrow.  

We're planning a visit to stepdaughter's and family week after next.  

Need to get our visa for Thailand which requires an overnight trip to Glasgow. So we need to get the passport sized photos first.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ameriscot, I have to admire your dedication. I once spent three weeks eating and drinking my way through Germany. It was in the days before jeans had stretchy stuff in them. It was also in the days of very long sweaters and tunics. Lucky for me because there was nothing I could zip up.

Got the yard work done, tidied up my hovel, did the laundry and have spent way too much time keeping an eye on tomorrow's weather forecast. Right now, they're telling us that the rain will have moved out between 6 and 7 am. Fingers crossed because I am so ready to be done with scheduling and re-scheduling this darned neighborhood event. The neighbors are ready, too.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ameriscot, I have to admire your dedication. I once spent three weeks eating and drinking my way through Germany. It was in the days before jeans had stretchy stuff in them. It was also in the days of very long sweaters and tunics. Lucky for me because there was nothing I could zip up.
> 
> Got the yard work done, tidied up my hovel, did the laundry and have spent way too much time keeping an eye on tomorrow's weather forecast. Right now, they're telling us that the rain will have moved out between 6 and 7 am. Fingers crossed because I am so ready to be done with scheduling and re-scheduling this darned neighborhood event. The neighbors are ready, too.



The friend our Ugandan daughter brought with her to visit thinks counting calories/weighing food is crazy.  She, like many, said 'but you're on holiday, you deserve to treat yourself'.  Ummm....I gained 14 lbs over my 9 weeks in Thailand last winter.  I was trying to behave while they were here, and she just kind of rolled her eyes.  Then I mentioned that most of my clothes had become too tight on our recent trip to the US.  I had gone to the gym yesterday morning and when I came back she said, oh you probably burned off one bite of that lasagna.  She's not invited back. 

Anyway, guests are gone.  Got sheets and towels to wash.  I'm overdue for an eye exam and need to make an appointment.  Time for new glasses. Thinking about getting the ones that get darker when in sunshine instead of having to switch.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I've had those glasses, Ameriscot, and didn't like them because I thought I looked like I always had black circles around my eyes. Probably didn't, but I thought so.

Neighborhood yard sale. Um. What can I say? The rain cleared out and then came back, cleared out, came back again. Grrr. We all went ahead anyway and even had some pretty good traffic in the spells between sprinkles, but it got to be a real pain to tote the tables from the driveway to the shelter of the garage and back out again. We didn't get rid of as much as we hoped...only about half....so we're going to do the unthinkable and do it again tomorrow starting at 10. On a Sunday morning in the Bible Belt. Horrors! We're going to do it anyway and take our chances on burning in the fires of hell forever


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, I wouldn't worry about the hell thing. According to the heavy duty  "my way is God's way" crowd, it is too late for most, but you know what the man said (I think Mark Twain,) heaven for the accommodations, hell for the company. See you there! Lolololol.


----------



## jujube

Just made my plane reservations for a couple of weeks in Seattle for Halloween and my brother-in-law's and my 68th birthday celebrations.  Since we're only six days apart, we usually celebrate them together and have twice the fun!  Hopefully, we're going to get to go do the Thriller dance party downtown this year.  We missed the last couple of years because it was raining......raining in Seattle? Say it ain't so!  Working on my zombie costume now.


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia and Shali, I'll be joining you in hell! Party!  Jujube, have fun! Our climate is similar to Seattle I think. It's only water!

Lots of laundry today. No workouts. Need to figure out a river cruise for next summer with sister. She's dead set on one after seeing all the Viking cruise ads on TV.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I've had those glasses, Ameriscot, and didn't like them because I thought I looked like I always had black circles around my eyes. Probably didn't, but I thought so.
> 
> Neighborhood yard sale. Um. What can I say? The rain cleared out and then came back, cleared out, came back again. Grrr. We all went ahead anyway and even had some pretty good traffic in the spells between sprinkles, but it got to be a real pain to tote the tables from the driveway to the shelter of the garage and back out again. We didn't get rid of as much as we hoped...only about half....so we're going to do the unthinkable and do it again tomorrow starting at 10. On a Sunday morning in the Bible Belt. Horrors! We're going to do it anyway and take our chances on burning in the fires of hell forever



Georgia, did you like the glasses aside from how they looked?  My sister has some and likes them but I noticed when we went indoors she would change to her regular glasses.  The point of getting them is to not have to change them.  I'm thinking about how convenient they would be in Thailand with the bright sun and going in and out of buildings often.  Last time I got regular glasses and dark prescription sunglasses as my second pair.  Makes me nervous not to have a second pair of regular glasses.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ameriscot, on the subject of sun glasses, the best ones I've had are the ones I have now. I've kept the same frames for years and years and just changed the lenses because the frames are whatever kind of metal that's magnetic. The sunglass part? That's magnetic, too, and just snap onto the frame...no clips or anything, I just slap 'em on, take them off and put them in my pocket when I go indoors. Perfect because the prescription is in the lenses of my glasses. I hope I explained that right

Gotta get a wiggle on. We're going to open at 10. The sun is supposed to be out ALL day. Woohoo!


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ameriscot, on the subject of sun glasses, the best ones I've had are the ones I have now. I've kept the same frames for years and years and just changed the lenses because the frames are whatever kind of metal that's magnetic. The sunglass part? That's magnetic, too, and just snap onto the frame...no clips or anything, I just slap 'em on, take them off and put them in my pocket when I go indoors. Perfect because the prescription is in the lenses of my glasses. I hope I explained that right
> 
> Gotta get a wiggle on. We're going to open at 10. The sun is supposed to be out ALL day. Woohoo!



That sounds good.  Haven't seen those.  They stay on pretty well then?  I'll check amazon.


----------



## hollydolly

Ooooh goood luck Georgia..glad the sun is on your side today..have fun!!

I wear prescription sunglasses...I'd be lost without them best thing I ever bought all those years ago, and I get them regularly updated. 

Talking of specs I have to pick up my new readers tomorrow..£500 for one pair..so they better be comfortable..LOL

Sun is out here, glorious day...was going out for lunch, but hubs has worked an incredible exhausting 85 hours this last week and his cold is still hanging on poor soul, and he only has today off, so I'm just letting him relax in front of his favourite formula one motor racing, and just get some much needed R&R..no biggie that we don't go anywhere today..we're off in 2 weeks to the continent anyway


----------



## QuickSilver

Lot's of things are on my agenda for today.. But be honest... no one is particularly interested... so I won't bother saying.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Yup. They're magnetic and have never come loose unless I took them off the regular glasses frames.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Yup. They're magnetic and have never come loose unless I took them off the regular glasses frames.



I've done a search but guess I'm calling them the wrong thing.  What do you call them?


----------



## Linda

I also would like to know what those magnetic sunglass covers are called.  I finally got my eye glasses a few days ago.  I always get the transition lenses but they don't work as well as dark sunglasses so I like to have something else too.  

Yesterday and today have been into the 90s here so we've ran the a/c.  They are saying we will get a real wet winter so maybe our drought will be over.  

I'm just staying home and cleaning house today because it looks like this next week will be busy with various appts.  Dr for my husband tomorrow, they always make us back to back appts but I canceled mine.  I'll be there in the waiting room and they'll come drag me back there anyway so I can talk to them without having it be a regular doctor visit.  The medical assistant usually comes and tells me to go back there with my husband and the one time I said WHY?? She said "Because he's your husband", so I've never asked her since.  As I've said before she's real nice and caring but also very pushy and bossy.  Then Tuesday we are taking my brother for his colonoscopy and Weds we have to run errands.  I really appreciate staying home more now than I did when I was younger. 

Hollydolly, I don't see how your husband can stand to work 85 hours in one week.   The most my husband ever worked in one week was 70 hours and he's still talking about it years later.   They were trying to get some store in NYC ready for opening.  He said at one point he found something to lay down on and slept for a couple hours.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I've had them so long that I don't remember what they're called. Ack! I do remember that they were specific to the brand of frames. I can't take the frame off to look because I can't see what it says without my glasses on. I'll ask my daughter later if she'll try to make out the brand. I wouldn't swear to it, but I do think that the metal is titanium.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I've had them so long that I don't remember what they're called. Ack! I do remember that they were specific to the brand of frames. I can't take the frame off to look because I can't see what it says without my glasses on. I'll ask my daughter later if she'll try to make out the brand. I wouldn't swear to it, but I do think that the metal is titanium.



Thanks, Georgia!


----------



## Linda

I used to use clip on sun glasses over my regular pair but they were scratching the frames.  Now I wear these ugly things over my glasses but they are a little uncomfortable.  I like how they don't let sun light come in the side.  Thank you GeorgiaXplant.   How did the mini cheesecakes go?  I love cheesecake!  Did you have any left over?


----------



## jujube

Linda said:


> View attachment 22683I used to use clip on sun glasses over my regular pair but they were scratching the frames.  Now I wear these ugly things over my glasses but they are a little uncomfortable.  I like how they don't let sun light come in the side.  Thank you GeorgiaXplant.



That's the kind I always used back when I wore glasses.  SolarShields is the brand - $20 at Walmart or you can order them on the net.   There are different sizes so you can usually find one to fit over any kind of glasses.  I used to ride my bicycle a lot and I liked that they fit close to my face all around and kept the wind from drying my eyes out.


----------



## hollydolly

Linda...with regard my husband his regular hours are 12 hour days usually 6 days a week which is a 72 hour week ( although occasionally he does have a day off midweek or a whole weekend off) .. but he generally always  does work  around 70 hours most weeks..but this last week he's been working 15 hour days..including travel (30 minutes each way)..I have absolutely no idea how he does it, and I would be a liar to say he's not shattered at the end of the day..it;s home, very quick high protein snack shower and bed...he has very little life outside of work and even on his precious day off (usually a Sunday) he's taking  constant calls and emails  from his staff  and working on his computer arranging meetings etc..

He hadn't even realised until I pointed out to him today that he'd worked so many hours this week...and he simply wearily said..''Oh, well no _wonder_ I feel tired!! 

I certainly  couldn't do it..and I have more energy than him generally speaking..but his work ethic is enormous, so he will always keep working as long as he can.

I do worry about him doing way too much and it potentially  affecting his health, but he just shrugs it off and carries on.

This is why we have to take a trip abroad a couple of times a year otherwise he'd never get a complete break from it


----------



## oldman

I fly for a leasing company and today I am flying the President of the large local company that I fly exclusively for to Chicago and then to Milwaukee for him to attend meetings. We were given a new plane last week and I spent this past weekend with the manufacture that came in locally to teach us (4 pilots) the intricacies of the new plane. The plane has bigger engines, meaning more thrust and a few new buttons and whistles. But, a plane is a plane and the important stuff is where it is supposed to be. I do love this new flying machine. Be back tomorrow sometime, but flying out about 10:00 this morning.


----------



## hollydolly

Oldman you always sound like you adore your job, and what a fascinating job it must be, especially now your flying private planes..what a great life it must be !! 

Today I've sepnt half the morning on the phone and emailing..work related..and also finalising our trip for later this month.

Going out soon to collect my new reading specs, and I have to go and pay custom  postal charges at the  collecting office  for an item my o/h had ordered from Korea...he gets so mad at this because often the custom charge can be as much if not more than the original price of the item, but they are specialist items for his car which are just not available in the UK unfortunately 

Sun is coming and going here, but it's quite cold outside  so I'll have to wear a woolly pulley  when I go out...


----------



## Ameriscot

Yes, Oldman, you do sound like you love your job!  Holly, did I read that you paid £500 for reading glasses?!

Been to the gym and grocery shopping.  Having my skinny cappuccino now and about to do my muscle workout before lunch.  It's a gorgeous sunny day here - about 60 degrees.

I will ask at my eye appt tomorrow about those magnetic shades.


----------



## Ameriscot

Linda said:


> View attachment 22683I used to use clip on sun glasses over my regular pair but they were scratching the frames.  Now I wear these ugly things over my glasses but they are a little uncomfortable.  I like how they don't let sun light come in the side.  Thank you GeorgiaXplant.   How did the mini cheesecakes go?  I love cheesecake!  Did you have any left over?



I don't think I'd like those.  My cousin's wife was using those but it seems it would be uncomfortable and bulky.


----------



## ronaldj

what I do every day, a little work, a little play...enjoying life along the way.....


----------



## Shalimar

A poet! Very cool Ronald.


----------



## Shalimar

Relaxing before going to sleep. Thanksgiving Day will be very busy here on the boat. I am excited.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Relaxing before going to sleep. Thanksgiving Day will be very busy here on the boat. I am excited.



Nighty nite.  If I ever get hubby out to the west coast we're going to stop by and party with you!  Some kayaking, whisky.....but not at the same time.


----------



## hollydolly

Ameriscot said:


> Yes, Oldman, you do sound like you love your job!  Holly, did I read that you paid £500 for reading glasses?!




Yep Annie you read that right. Usually I get 2 for one for a similar price from Specsavers (readers and prescription sunglasses), but lately the quality I've been getting from SS have been quite poor, and so I decided to go to Boots instead. They're not doing any deals..so with the Gucci frames at £130.( quite cheap I thought for designer frames)...then because I am longsighted and have a high prescription I have to pay for 60% thinning of the ,lenses ..and also non scratch coating etc..the price comes to just under £500 quid!! Very high just for one pair of specs I agree..but hopefully they'll be better quality than Specsavers!


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Yep Annie you read that right. Usually I get 2 for one for a similar price from Specsavers (readers and prescription sunglasses), but lately the quality I've been getting from SS have been quite poor, and so I decided to go to Boots instead. They're not doing any deals..so with the Gucci frames at £130.( quite cheap I thought for designer frames)...then because I am longsighted and have a high prescription I have to pay for 60% thinning of the ,lenses ..and also non scratch coating etc..the price comes to just under £500 quid!! Very high just for one pair of specs I agree..but hopefully they'll be better quality than Specsavers!



Yikes!  I used to go to a local shop here for glasses which was expensive with not much variety in frames, but went to Specsavers last time and have an appt with them tomorrow.  Always get the 2 for 1.  The prescription sunglasses I got last time (varifocal) were too dark, so not sure what I'll do this time.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Unfortunately, my frames are so old and so worn that the printing inside the stems is no longer legible I Googled titanium eye glass frames but didn't find much. I got these from LensCrafters (for those of you outside the US, it's a chain). The magnetized part is what adheres to the hinge between the frame around the lenses and the stems.

This time I'm going to get my frames and lenses from Walmart. Yes, Walmart. I've already inquired and the lenses will be $49 for bifocals and $58 for the frames I like. There won't be any extras added to the lenses because I just don't think it's necessary. I didn't have to pay for my eye exam because the eye surgeon's technician did my exam and it was included in the follow-up after my eye surgery. Yay. 

It's a nice day so I've been cleaning up the flower garden and getting it ready to put to bed for the season. Now I'm trying to convince myself to go out and do a little more.

Did well selling the mini cheesecakes and when I went down to visit my son yesterday afternoon, I took him one of each of the three kinds I made. He's not much of a fan of sweets but told me this morning that they were delicious. When I asked which he liked best, he said they were all "best". LOL That's high praise coming from him.


----------



## hollydolly

Well that's praise indeed from your son georgia...those cheesecakes must have been deeelicious. 

&am her now..still almost totally dark..I'm just getting ready to leave for work. Had a dreadful night's sleep last night. I have to take muscle relaxant meds so I can sleep due to my back injury, and I'd run out of them  without realising it, so I didn't sleep more than 1/2 an hour and I've woken with the muscle spasms ..never mind 11 hours on my feet should be the cure...errrm!! 

Have a good day folks..


----------



## Ameriscot

In Glasgow. Ordered new glasses. Decided on the transitions lenses so I never have to change into sunglasses. Second pair is a spare. Varifocals, lightweight and frameless. £348.

Lunch out. And having a pint before I catch the train. It is sunny so the streets are mobbed.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hollydolly...you ran out of meds for your back? I bet you get that prescription refilled today! Hope you get another day off soon.

It's back out to the garden for me today. Used to be that I could work out there for hours; now I can tote and haul and dig for about two hours, take a short break and work for two more. Maybe the garden just needs to be made smaller?

I'm going to make a Panera copycat broccoli cheese soup recipe for our supper tonight. I love their broccoli cheese soup so hope this recipe really is a copycat. Um...no, I'm not going to make bread bowls for serving it!


----------



## Jackie22

Good morning all...today mom and I get our flu shots and grocery shop, it is down in the 50s here.


----------



## RadishRose

Oh dear, I didn't see Kath's post until now, while I was checking to see when her last post was since I hadn't seen anything for awhile! I will send a PM


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It was COLD here this morning. Yes, it's all relative. Relatively speaking or not, 51F here is cold. It's rarely too cold to keep me from drinking my coffee on the patio, though.

The gardening got done yesterday but the broccoli cheese soup didn't. My daughter saw a recipe posted on FB for a chicken dish, and son-in-law had the day off. When he has a day off, she cooks so she made the chicken. Lemme tell ya! That was some tasty chicken. All you do is coat chicken breasts with pesto, lay sliced tomatoes over the top of each piece, cover each piece with a slice of mozzarella, bake, eat. Heaven on a plate! Even grandson ate it, and his idea of good food is anything that comes in a paper sack from the window of a drive-thru.

The broccoli cheese soup is going to be our supper tonight. I was really tempted to make bread bowls to serve it in, but my daughter and I would probably be the only ones who'd eat them. It's a lot of extra work so maybe next time I'm in the supermarket I'll check out the price of round loaves of bread. I looked on the Panera website to see if they can be purchased from them...yes, but try to find the !#$%^&*! price. They don't say. Grrr.

Tomorrow is another recipe from FB for meatballs made with a cube of mozzarella inside the meatball. They don't have to be browned, just popped in a crockpot to cook in the spaghetti sauce. Sounds good to me.

Wut wo...I'd always heard that old people only have three things on their minds...what they had for their last meal, what they'll have for their next meal and whether they've had a BM today! Maybe I'm not really old yet because I don't concern myself with the third one


----------



## Ameriscot

Good workout at the gym today.  Chilly but dry.  In the low 50's.  

Plans are up in the air for next week as a friends' sister died yesterday.  Knew it would happen soon.  We want to go to the service which may be the middle of next week.  Had plans to go to Inverness to stay with stepdaughter's family a few days while she has the week off.  But we can see them at another time.


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all,

Pitch dark outside still, and I'm just having my usual  morning cuppa and stroll around SF before getting dressed and leaving for the pitface!!

Had a very weird dream last night about how my husband was a falling down drunk and his hands were swelling up and going black like a dead man's hands, and he was at a bar in  an indoor market  but he was drooling all over another woman and she him,  and he  kept slurring I want to sleep with her..and I cared that he didn't...WTH....I shoulda been shouting go ,_ get going_ FGS..LOL 


Annie sorry to hear you've lost a friend 

Georgia...yummmy to the cheese and Broccoli soup, it's one of my all time favourites, I love broccoli and Stilton...I don't like Pesto so I won't be trying your daughters' chicken recipe tho', but glad you enjoyed it , and your dinner didn't come through a take away window.
I've tried those meatballs with the cube of cheese in the middle..it certainly keeps them moist but I find them a little too rich..at least for me anyway!!

Right..think of me going out in the dark and cold ( 56f) at the moment...last day at the pitface for this week,  working from home tomorrow and then a long weekend again...


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Holly. She was a lovely woman and fun to be around. I think she was about 78.

Gym this morning. A bit of excitement around noon as an unexploded mine was found in the loch and will be removed. Ferries cancelled for a couple of hours, no boats allowed and evacuation of houses and shops around the area across the water.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-34526875


----------



## Shalimar

My sympathies on the loss of your friend also Annie.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Shali. I didn't get to see her often but she got a lot out of life. It was very full.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

So sorry, Ameriscot. It's hard even when we haven't seen them in a long time. I got an email from a classmate last night saying that one of our other classmates died. It brought up all kinds of memories of our school days and Girl Scout camp days. So glad that all the memories of her are good ones. She was a good friend then and would have still been had we lived closer. The last time I saw her was at our 50th class reunion...the one I wasn't going to go to. Glad now that I did.

I've already been out in the garden. Yeah, I know I said that it was done. It was. Well, pretty much Just a couple of things to relocate, some fertilizing, a snip here, a snip there. NOW it's done. I think.

Our weather is going to change to real fall weather this weekend. Sunshine, highs in the mid-60s and lows in the 40s. I'll be glad when we get our first frost so that allergy season is done.

Where's Hollydolly? I hope she's not laid up in bed with ice packs!


----------



## hollydolly

LOL Georgia...those cheesecakes have gone to your brain sweetcheeks...I posted this morning at 6.30am, 3 posts above yours..  I've been at work all day...left at 7am..got home an hour ago..it;s now 10pm and to say I'm shatttttered and really sore  is an understatement..roll on bedtime.. .but bless you for thinking of me.. :love_heart:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

On, my. My brain has turned to cheesecake! Sorry your shatttttered, but glad you're home. I hope you get a day off or a day to work from home soon.

Okay, Hollydolly...I backed up a saw that you said you're home tomorrow. Yay you! Yay your back! Yay! Here's hoping it's a perfectly glorious fall day tomorrow.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lovely day here.  Sunny but chilly.  About 50F/10C at 12.30.  Went to the gym and did grocery shopping.  Husband will be watching Rugby World Cup all weekend so I'll finish reading my book - except when Scotland plays of course.

I was hoping for at least one more day when we could do a long bike ride, but it looks like mid-60's are gone for the year.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, boys and girls. Having a hard time getting my eyes open this morning even though I've already had my two cups of coffee.

Nothing exciting here today at all. It's laundry day, and that's about it.


----------



## Pam

55F here today, a bit dull and overcast. Been to the library to collect the  books I ordered which includes the latest one by Louise Penny so I'm a happy bunny... I love her books!  Made some veggie soup when I got home. And that's about all I'm doing today!


----------



## Jackie22

Good morning all, another cool morning here, I'm sporting new hearing aids today, trying to adjust my brain to all the new sounds....going to cook ribs for a family get together later on.


----------



## QuickSilver

Looks like the Chicago area is going to get it's first frost this weekend...  Right on schedule..  Glad I got my fall plantings done last weekend while it was warm..  I put in a Holly bush..  AN evergreen Azalea and a Spirea.... as well as 50 tulip bulbs.


----------



## Shalimar

Pam, I love her books too!!


----------



## Shalimar

QS, glad you got your planting done. That is a lot of tulips.


----------



## Shalimar

Jacke, good luck with. Your new hearing aids.


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, I hope your day goes well.


----------



## Shalimar

Holly, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Frost. Ugh. We'll probably get our first one in the next week or two. Far north Georgia is supposed to get it tonight. I think (hope!) we're far enough south that it won't hit here, but it will be cold tomorrow.

I didn't feel like doing anything today...just one of those days with no motivation whatsoever...but managed to get my butt in gear and clean the bathroom, wash the bath mats, start the rest of the laundry and change the bed. Next up is cleaning the kitchen (insert whine here). I don't wanna!


----------



## Linda

It's almost 11 a.m. now and I haven't done anything except eat breakfast and get dressed.  I'm hoping to be able to stay home for 2 or 3 days because every time I leave the day is shot!  Usually the first thing we do when we get home is take a nap.  About Tuesday we'll go down to our daughter's and visit and then house sit on the week end while they go out of town for their anniversary.  The highway to get down there is closed now due to mudslides so I hope that turns out OK.  I guess hundreds of vehicles have been stranded.  On another highway down that way a bus load of high school students are stranded.  They are from our area up here and they were coming back from touring something in Santa Barbara.  I think a college but I can't remember for sure.


----------



## RadishRose

Working as usual. Put some chicken thighs in the crock pot with fresh lemon & garlic this morning. After work and after feeding doggie, I think I will pick up some white wine; haven't had any for quite awhile. Then, relax.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

If you'll share your wine, RR, I'll be right over. 

After feeling smug for having cleaned up around here and getting the laundry done, DD came in a little while ago and told me I have a flat tire. A flat two-month-old tire. Yanno what? I don't have another $200 to get it replaced If it was just a nail, there would be a slow leak. Grandson said it wasn't flat when he came home from work last night. 

RR...on second thought, might you have two bottles of wine?


----------



## Lon

Think I will go see the new film "A Bridge of Spies"  A SPEILBERG/HANKS flick.


----------



## Misty

Lon said:


> Think I will go see the new film "A Bridge of Spies"  A SPEILBERG/HANKS flick.



The preview looked good, Lon...let us know if you liked it.


----------



## Ameriscot

I was talked into a short bike ride this morning even though it wasn't even 50F.  Bundled up but still cold, but on the way home it was fine.  Had lunch in the cafe and wandered around the gardens.  Colours are not at peak yet.


----------



## Shalimar

Beautiful Annie. I don't know why, but the first pic reminds me of a Chinese painting. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Pam

Gorgeous! Love the colours in that first photo.


----------



## RadishRose

GeorgiaXplant said:


> If you'll share your wine, RR, I'll be right over.
> 
> After feeling smug for having cleaned up around here and getting the laundry done, DD came in a little while ago and told me I have a flat tire. A flat two-month-old tire. Yanno what? I don't have another $200 to get it replaced If it was just a nail, there would be a slow leak. Grandson said it wasn't flat when he came home from work last night.
> 
> RR...on second thought, might you have two bottles of wine?



Georgia, lol I ended up feeling too tired after work for any wine. But next time, for sure! Maybe the tire can be plugged instead of buying a new one?


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Beautiful Annie. I don't know why, but the first pic reminds me of a Chinese painting. Just gorgeous.



Thanks Shali and Pam.  The first one does look a bit like a painting.  And I only used my phone camera.


----------



## RadishRose

Annie nice photos. The first one is spectacular! Why does it look so pink?


----------



## Ameriscot

RadishRose said:


> Annie nice photos. The first one is spectacular! Why does it look so pink?



Thanks.  It's an Acer, I think it's called a Maple in the US.  It will soon be totally pink - autumn colour. 

I used to photograph this Acer tree every year in autumn but it died of disease.  It was located very near the tree I shot today.


----------



## RadishRose

Annie, thanks. This last one is frameable! 

 I checked out Acers in pink... yes in the maple family, but I have never seen a pink one, even though I live in New England with tons of maples with leaves of red, gold, orange, bronze, etc in the autumn! 

Cool beans.


----------



## Ameriscot

RadishRose said:


> Annie, thanks. This last one is frameable!
> 
> I checked out Acers in pink... yes in the maple family, but I have never seen a pink one, even though I live in New England with tons of maples with leaves of red, gold, orange, bronze, etc in the autumn!
> 
> Cool beans.



Oh, you'll be getting amazing colours soon, if you don't have them already.  On our trip to New England last month we all could tell some of those roads would be breathtaking in a few weeks.


----------



## Shalimar

Cool beans????


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Cool beans????



Aye, cool beans.    I've said that one myself.


----------



## Shalimar

Rose and Annie, lolololol.


----------



## ndynt

That Acer is spectacular.   Like Radish Rose.....despite the abundance of maple trees in New England...have never seen a tree that turned pink.  Even though I do not like pink flowers/foliage, that tree is beautiful.


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> That Acer is spectacular.   Like Radish Rose.....despite the abundance of maple trees in New England...have never seen a tree that turned pink.  Even though I do not like pink flowers/foliage, that tree is beautiful.



It's gorgeous.  I also love cherry blossom trees.


----------



## Kadee

Yawn , boring   Starting a big job we both don't really like doing and that's painting inside the house , we are starting in the passage at the front of the house ,not going to tackle too much at a time just planning on finishing the passage today it's a bit of a pain it has five doors off there but I useally mask the frames and skirting boards, with blue painters tape  ( we painted two of the rooms off the passage before going away during the winter ) Next week we are planning on tackling the kitchen, dinning and family which are all one big room at the back section of the house .The house is only just over 9 years old but when you get a home built the painters use a fairly cheap paint which is only a type of cheap undercoat , we are using the same colour and it makes it a little hard to see where you have edged as its only a light off white


----------



## Linda

Annie, you sure live in a beautiful area!  I saved the 2 photos of the acer trees, sometime I will try to incorporate them into a painting.  I imagine the air really smells nice on your bike rides and walks.  

Today I am going to do all the things I should have gotten finished yesterday.  Cleaning house and packing.  It's suppose to be about 85* but what makes it bad is the humidity, which we aren't used to here.  I'm trying to unload my computer desk and get it out of my bedroom.  It's just loaded with papers, and all sorts of stuff I seldom use.  I'm thinking if I get rid of things or at lest put them in boxes in my shed my room won't seem so crowded and I can relax in there better.  My daughter is giving us a tall, narrow, simple computer table without any drawers.  I told my husband maybe if I don't have so many places to store stuff I can learn to live with out it. I made one big box full of writing tablets and spiral notebooks that I "got on sale" through the years.  That's all going in my shed in a plastic storage container and then if anyone in the family ever needs writing material they know where to get it.  You don't even want to know how many pens and markers I have.  I think I have a fear of wanting to write something and not having a pen and paper.   Anyway, that's the kinds of things I'm trying to deal with this week end.  I'm having fun though.


----------



## Ameriscot

Linda said:


> Annie, you sure live in a beautiful area!  I saved the 2 photos of the acer trees, sometime I will try to incorporate them into a painting.  I imagine the air really smells nice on your bike rides and walks.



All of Scotland is beautiful!  But yes, my area is gorgeous as well.  And the air is very clean.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I forgot to post again. Again! Actually, I left home at the butt crack of dawn to run down to my son's place, and when I got home had just plain forgotten to see what everybody is up to today, much less post.

It was cold last night, and if we had a tree like that one, Ameriscot, it would be pink today. We didn't even warm up to 70. Winter is definitely coming.

The flat tire yesterday has been plugged, thank heaven. There was a tiny little piece of metal lodged in between the tire treads. It didn't look like anything we'd ever seen before and even the guys at the tire store were baffled. Anyway, it's been fixed at no charge. Yay. I love "no charge"!

RR, you're on. Don't forget me next time, k?

Linda, I know what you mean...pens, pencils, tablets, notebooks. They seem to multiply when I'm not looking. When I AM looking, they're nowhere to be found so, of course, I buy more. I can just imagine my daughter going through all this crap after I've assumed room temperature. She's saying "What on earth was she thinking? Why did she just keep buying more pens?" LOL

Shali, yes. Cool beans.


----------



## Linda

Kadee46 said:


> Yawn , boring   Starting a big job we both don't really like doing and that's painting inside the house , we are starting in the passage at the front of the house ,not going to tackle too much at a time just planning on finishing the passage today it's a bit of a pain it has five doors off there but I useally mask the frames and skirting boards, with blue painters tape  ( we painted two of the rooms off the passage before going away during the winter ) Next week we are planning on tackling the kitchen, dinning and family which are all one big room at the back section of the house .The house is only just over 9 years old but when you get a home built the painters use a fairly cheap paint which is only a type of cheap undercoat , we are using the same colour and it makes it a little hard to see where you have edged as its only a light off white




Painting is something we need to do here too Kadee46.  The inside of our house was painted 7 or 8 years ago. When I was real young I bought some white paint on sale for $1.99 a gallon and it was like using milk on the walls.  Totally worthless.  Since them I've learned to appreciate good quality paint.  I think if we redid our house I'd change the colors a little and it'd just give the whole place a new fresh look.  That's something to do when we have kids visiting us though, let them help us.


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, butt crack of dawn! LOL!

Linda, when I painted our hallway white years ago - it had been peach - the store clerk talked me into buying the cheaper paint thinking she was being helpful. It was so thin I had to put on 3 coats. It's since been painted a pale yellow.


----------



## Ameriscot

Housework today and muscle workouts. Husband is going to a political meeting this afternoon then watching Scotland vs Australia in the Rugby World Cup.


----------



## Linda

I hear you Annie, house paint is one of the few things I'm not cheap on.  

It's 3:30 a.m. and I'm not sleepy and I haven't been to bed yet, I didn't take a nap today and I'm not on drugs, I wonder why I'm awake?  Maybe I am excited because we have been finalizing our travel plans to make it up to your grandson's wedding in Nov.  I'm surprised that would keep me awake though.  My husband will be so surprised if I'm still sitting here when he gets up, which could be anytime now.  He gets up early every morning and makes coffee, watches TV and cooks and shares his BF with the dogs. Right now I'm at a bar that divides our living room and kitchen, if I'm still here at 4:30 or 5 a.m. he'll think I got up early.


----------



## Ameriscot

Linda, did you get some sleep?  I never buy cheap paint any more either - only buy the best.


----------



## Linda

It's 4:30 a.m. and I'm still sitting here.  My husband and Seth, his dog are in here now too.  It's weird because loud thunder has been going on for over 30 minutes.  He said he thought, at first, it was a jet taking off till he really woke up and realized it was thunder and lightening.  I'll probably go to bed soon.


----------



## hollydolly

I've been awol for a few days..nothing to say really, and nothing much still to say..LOL...

Annie which gardens was the photo of the tree taken in...it really is beautiful. I absolutely love trees 

Linda hope your thunder and lightening didn't turn into a full on storm.

Kadee I don't envy you the painitng job..I hate that. We did ours about 2 years ago..and like you all, I always use the best quality paint I can find, cheap paint is a terrible waste of labour and money!!

Georgia..yeaaaah for the good guys fixing your tyre for freeeee...we like that. 

My daughter is flying off to Australia this week for 3 weeks...we're going out to Spain next week, so we won't see her this time which is a shame, but she's really looking forward to her trip to OZ. She's very well travelled and one of the few places she's never been is Australia. Her first week will be spent working, and then the rest of the time she will have  free to have fun so they're going to be taking in as much of it as they can , hiring a car and travelling around..they have a huge itinerary, I'm so looking forward to seeing the photos !!


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, the trees are in Benmore Botanic Gardens (an extension of Edinburgh Botanic Gardens).  We always get annual membership.  

Your daughter will love Australia!  Did you say she was going to be in Melbourne?  I highly recommend a drive down Great Ocean Road on the southern coast.  And Philips Island to see the penguin parade at dusk.


----------



## hollydolly

I know she's going to be initially in the Gold Coast , but after that I'm not sure..but I will pass that info on.. 


Next time I'm up there I must go and have a visit to those Botanic garden..I've never been...only to the ones in Glasgow which are beautiful, and I used to play truant from school and spend my time in there..lol


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> I know she's going to be initially in the Gold Coast , but after that I'm not sure..but I will pass that info on..
> 
> 
> Next time I'm up there I must go and have a visit to those Botanic garden..I've never been...only to the ones in Glasgow which are beautiful, and I used to play truant from school and spend my time in there..lol



The Gold Coast is too far from Melbourne, unless she is flying down.  Benmore is gorgeous!  I also love Edinburgh gardens.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Penguin Parade? I wanna see that! Um...Hollydolly. You? You played hooky from school? Tsk, tsk! I did that a time or two (or three or more) and as a result, I've never been able to determine the value of X. Or Y. And can't conjugate verbs in Latin. Of course, I've never needed to

It's a beautiful morning here. Only 43F but no wind and plenty of sunshine. I love fall. Or drop. Drop is when the leave drop off the trees, doncha know.


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia....check this out:

http://www.penguins.org.au/attractions/penguin-parade/


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ameriscot, I love them! And the koalas and the peacock and and and all of them!


----------



## jujube

Packing for a trip to Seattle.  Put stuff in the suitcase, take stuff out of the suitcase.  Put stuff back into the suitcase.  Switch suitcases and start over again.  Go back to original suitcase.  Do I want this? Can I live without that?


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> Packing for a trip to Seattle.  Put stuff in the suitcase, take stuff out of the suitcase.  Put stuff back into the suitcase.  Switch suitcases and start over again.  Go back to original suitcase.  Do I want this? Can I live without that?



Sounds like me!


----------



## jujube

Ameriscot said:


> Sounds like me!



Well, I figured I can't be the ONLY one for whom packing is major trauma.  I always end up taking too much.  Always.  And I always forget something essential.


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> Well, I figured I can't be the ONLY one for whom packing is major trauma.  I always end up taking too much.  Always.  And I always forget something essential.



I bring too much of what I don't need and forget what I do need!


----------



## DennisK

Yesterday, I had two leaks in my main water line. I had to dig the line up and correct the problem. Today, I am pumping water up into my holding tank and I will travel the line to make sure the repairs are working. Then, I have to cover up the holes I dug.  I also had to repair my tractor's air cleaner; so today I have to reinstall the assembly back on the tractor. I have more projects than I can ever get accomplished.  But nothing is so important than my noontime naps!


----------



## Ameriscot

Dennis, busy busy! My brother is always rebuilding old tractors.  Loves it!


----------



## hollydolly

Dennis...never ever turn down the chance for a nap when you get the chance..those tractors will still be there when you wake up . Good thing you knew what you were doing with your main water line , that's the sort of stuff which can cost fortunes to have repaired by an outsider.


yep I know all about taking too much stuff away..I do it every time. I tell myself  look you'll only need this and that...and then I think yep but what if the weather changes , then I'll need the other stuff, and so many types of shoes when actually I spend most of the time in sandals or trainers and one pair of heels for the evening ..and what if I need the kitchen sink?..well  I better take it just in case...and then I get there unpack and half the stuff stays in the wardrobes untouched...and then there's the extra fleece blankets in case it gets cold and there's not enough blankets.. and my favourite cushion for the flight to keep my back from seizing, then my laptop, and the iphones...and then gifts perhaps for those I'll be visiting while I'm away...and before you know it I have enough stuff to last me 3 months!! :bonvoyage:and I get to the airport concerned that I might have to pay extra baggage fees... accch, anyway ...next week when I go I've promised myself I'm going to take half the stuff I usually take......oh wait a cotton pickin' minute  what about if I need a winter coat and furry boots...?...what if it snows while I'm there.:winter1:.I know it's 80 degrees at the moment but it could become a big freeze in the next week or 2, or what if it flood perhaps I need to take the blow up dinghy in case we get stranded  :shark:...yikes!!!!!!..better get me that extra large trolley case out of the attic.. !!


----------



## Kadee

Holly Gold Coast to Melbourne is about 1800 km, Melbourne is a little confusing if driving in the city area .....We go into the right hand lane to turn right ......in Melbourne City you go into left hand Lane to turn Right ...we drive on the left hand side of the road in Aus ..right hand drive cars .. We have had a spate of tourists being killed because they drive on the incorrect side of the road ...Surfers Paradise ( Gold Coast ) has a tram in the middle of the road .so you have to be aware of it when driving in and arround the GC area it's new .. Painted bright yellow so you notice it ... hope she enjoys herself while on holiday, think I have mentioned before if she has time / interested Sea world is worth spending the day at they also conduct whale watching tours


----------



## DennisK

hollydolly said:


> Dennis...never every turn down the chance for a nap when you get the chance..those tractors will still be there when you wake up . Good thing you knew what you were doing with your main water line , that's the sort of stuff which can cost fortunes to have repaired by an outsider.
> 
> 
> yep I know all about taking too much stuff away..I do it every time. I tell myself  look you'll only need this and that...and then I think yep but what if the weather changes , then I'll need the other stuff, and so many types of shoes when actually I spend most of the time in sandals or trainers and one pair of heels for the evening ..and what if I need the kitchen sink?..well  I better take it just in case...and then I get there unpack and half the stuff stays in the wardrobes untouched...and then there's the extra fleece blankets in case it gets cold and there's not enough blankets.. and my favourite cushion for the flight to keep my back from seizing, then my laptop, and the iphones...and then gifts perhaps for those I'll be visiting while I'm away...and before you know it I have enough stuff to last me 3 months!! :bonvoyage:and I get to the airport concerned that I might have to pay extra baggage fees... accch, anyway ...next week when I go I've promised myself I'm going to take half the stuff I usually take......oh wait a cotton pickin' minute  what about if I need a winter coat and furry boots...?...what if it snows while I'm there.:winter1:.I know it's 80 degrees at the moment but it could become a big freeze in the next week or 2, or what if it flood perhaps I need to take the blow up dinghy in case we get stranded  :shark:...yikes!!!!!!..better get me that extra large trolley case out of the attic.. !!


:lofl: Oh good grief - how well I know about that infernal kitchen sink!  I get down to some remote location, ready to fix whatever - thinking I had brought all I needed, but that is never the case. Something unexpected always seem to popup which requires my hoofing back to the shop.  By the time I have everything needed, I'm bushed!  I need to put my whole shop on wheels! ........ hmmmmmmm ... that may not be a bad idea.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Okay, those of you traveling...meds, toothbrush, clean unders, a change of clothes, cords for your devices of whatever nature. Done. This will leave lots of space in your luggage for gifts to take home and for clothes you buy because you like them better than what you would have brought along and didn't.


----------



## DennisK

Ameriscot said:


> Dennis, busy busy! My brother is always rebuilding old tractors.  Loves it!


I'm new at these tractors.  My working tractor is a Ford 340B, but the one that I like to run around in is an old Ford 9N. I live on hilly country, and I can't trust the 9N's parking brakes.  I need to come up with a better brake.


----------



## Ina

I just came back from a trip that took me to Colorado, California, and Nevada. Since I had never taken a vacation before, I let a friend pack for me. Bad mistake! I didn't wear 1/3 of what I took.  I had eight flights before the whole thing was over, and ended up spending over $400. in cost for extra baggage, and I spent over $100. in postage to send souvenirs home, because there was no room in my luggage. It would have cost more to transport the gifts in my luggage, from place to place.

I now know I could have taken less clothing, and if I had needed anything, that extra $500. would have more than been enough to purchase whatever I might have needed.

ops1::shucks:


----------



## Shalimar

I hate packing. In spite of my best efforts, things still come out wrinkled. Today's big thing, voting--today is Canada's federal election. With luck it will be goodbye Conservatives. Then I will party!


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Okay, those of you traveling...meds, toothbrush, clean unders, a change of clothes, cords for your devices of whatever nature. Done. This will leave lots of space in your luggage for gifts to take home and for clothes you buy because you like them better than what you would have brought along and didn't.



I wish I could pack like that, Georgia!  I can pack fairly light for the US, but otherwise....  I also have to pack my plantar fasciitis stuff to prevent it returning - nightime splint, slippers, sandals and trainers. 

And for the next trip - winter in Thailand - I will also be packing a jar of my favourite unsweetened peanut butter, my food scale (not gaining a ton like last winter!), one ankle weight, gym clothes, non-perfumed toiletries, one piece swimsuit and a bikini, butter knives (can't find any in the shops and the house only has steak knives), as well as camera with 3 lenses, laptop, kindle, ipod for workouts, phone.  Fortunately, we left a huge case of stuff in storage there of all the household items, water shoes, mozzie repellant, sunscreen, drying rack etc that we bought last winter. 

As for gifts, I have requests from 3 ladies who want some of those elephant pants, and one wants an embroidered handbag.  Of course, I need to add to my collection of Buddhas.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> I hate packing. In spite of my best efforts, things still come out wrinkled. Today's big thing, voting--today is Canada's federal election. With luck it will be goodbye Conservatives. Then I will party!



Good luck getting rid of the conservatives!!  Wish we had.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Annie, advance polling was up 75%, usually indicative of a push for change. Elections Canada braced for large turnout. Millenials and First Nations promising to vote in record numbers. Polls have liberals under baby Trudeau feted to win. Appears 

my province BC may determine who wins, will be watching Vancouver and Victoria ridings. Newest polls say a majority Liberal government is not impossible. I will take almost anything to get rid of that arrogant snake Harper.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Thanks Annie, advance polling was up 75%, usually indicative of a push for change. Elections Canada braced for large turnout. Millenials and First Nations promising to vote in record numbers. Polls have liberals under baby Trudeau feted to win. Appears
> 
> my province BC may determine who wins, will be watching Vancouver and Victoria ridings. Newest polls say a majority Liberal government is not impossible. I will take almost anything to get rid of that arrogant snake Harper.




My fingers and toes are crossed for you!!


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Annie.


----------



## hollydolly

Afternoon all..


I've managed to get 4 hours working online under my belt this morning...a little bit more to do and a few phone calls later this afternoon and I'm done for the day..I hope!! 

*Ina*..oh dear what a horrible expense for you due to the overpacking..especially as it was your first trip away that's a shame, but I do hope you had a lovely time regardless of that unexpected expense.

I'll be taking my one piece cossie this trip,  the pool is unheated  so the water will be cold, I will still want to dip in for about 20 minutes a day just to keep my back muscles from seizing up.

I'm not going to my own place this trip..we're staying at a rental 8 hours from our Casa down near where my daughter lives altho' she won't be there of course, but we're going up to visit with the grandfurkids while we're there..she has live in staff who will be taking care of the business while she's gone. It's funny because we need to take sandals etc to wear with shorts but to go up into the mountain to my daughters' place  we need to take sturdy boots and jeans , and spare clothing  that we don't mind getting ruined when the grandfurkids go mad with excitement jumping all over us when they see us.. . It's only been 4 months since I saw them last but it seems like ages, I'm so looking forward to seeing them again


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, when do you leave?  

When we pack for the US in summer I also bring extra clothes in case it gets cool, which is always does especially when the trips go into Sept.  Sister said they had snow flurries yesterday!  

When we go to Thailand we need to wear a heavy fleece to the airport here but it will not get chilly in Thailand at all.  So my two pairs of trousers are the zip off leg type, and the rest is shorts, capris, skirts, dresses.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, kids, and happy Monday. It's cold this morning and only going to be about 62 by this afternoon, but at least the sun's out. It's supposed to get back to the mid-70s this week. Yay.

I have an ambitious plan for the day. It will be interesting to see how much really gets done...after all, the best laid plans doncha know!

1. make an amaretto cheesecake
2. spray paint an outdoor flower pot
3. use the deglosser on a chest that I want to paint

The cheesecake is a test; I haven't made one like this before. If it's successful, it will be one that I'll offer to sell.
The flower pot is another test to see how well it holds up over the winter. If it's successful, I'll do the rest of them.
The chest? It's one that I bought in 1984 and gave to my daughter years ago. When she no longer needed it, she stuck it in a closet and forgot about it until trying to sell it at last week's yard sale. No takers but I had the bright idea that I might be able to use it. We'll see.

Hollydolly, are you done with today's work yet?


----------



## Jackie22

Good morning ladies... Georgia, good luck with your projects today....Holly, have fun on your trip....Shali, hope the election goes your way.

The only thing pressing today for me is to get Bella to the groomer....oh, and my long lost kitty came home yesterday...yay.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Jackie, so pleased about your Kitty!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Kitty came home? Does he/she have any good stories to tell? My kitty is an indoor kitty and NEVER goes outdoors. If he did and got lost, I'd mourn for the rest of my life. 

Yeah, Hollydolly...when are you going off to The Far Reaches?


----------



## applecruncher

Holly, this comment is a bit late but re: your daughter going to Australia she will love it. My best friend's husband went to Australia on business, and she joined him. She said the trip was thrilling!  I went to visit them (they lived in the Wash DC area at the time) and the pictures, etc. were fantastic!


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, I keep meaning to ask, do you have gated communities near where you live?  The reason I am asking, is that so many of the houses in your neighbourhood are clearly posh. Or perhaps  your area is sufficiently upwardly mobile that everyone feels safe?


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Annie, I keep meaning to ask, do you have gated communities near where you live?  The reason I am asking, is that so many of the houses in your neighbourhood are clearly posh. Or perhaps  your area is sufficiently upwardly mobile that everyone feels safe?



No gated communities here.  We are on a long coastal road and most houses have nothing but hills or forests behind the house.  There is no crime in my village, but the next village down did have one robbery at a shop.  Otherwise, never hear of anything happening. We're quite a mix of homes - huge, Victorian ones, a few mansions, small bungalows, large bungalows, quite a few brand new houses on the 5 mile stretch, and an area with council houses.


----------



## ndynt

Trying to get a box of dollhouse/miniature stuff, handwork and doll supplies together for my daughter to take to my grand daughter in Utah.   Plus box of fabrics and sewing stuff for my other grand daughter...along with  trying to finish up the Halloween and Thanksgiving painting that they requested.  Only five days to finish this.  Daughter's birthday is this month...so when she picks up the boxes for my two grand daughters, we shall have a celebration.  Am clueless regarding what to fix or buy her, and she is no help.  Tells me "anything, Mom" 
Your Ameretto Cheesecake sounds wonderful, Georgia.  I have pots I painted 10 years ago and they still look good.  Even the few that had some peeling.  Gives them a vintage garden look.
Like those pants, Annie.
Hope the elections are going well, Shali.
Holly, sounds like a nice upcoming trip, Hollie.
Oh my Ina, you could have bought a new wardrobe with the overcharges.  When I used to travel...I filled my suitcases with gifts.  Went to consignment shops for enough clothes to wear while on my trip. Just left them there when returning.  Filled my suitcases with "stuff" I bought while on my trips.  Usually gourmet/Italian food I could not get in the deep south.  
Jackie, glad you kittie found it's way home.  A friend's indoor cat got out yesterday and she is beside herself with worry.  The cat has never been outside before.  
May everyone have a great day...


----------



## Ameriscot

Nona, I love miniatures.  If it wasn't such an expensive hobby I might pursue it.  

My elephant pants were a big hit in the US.  I had many comments on them.  Apparently they are in style now as I've seen them in stores both here and in the US.


----------



## Linda

Annie I like those pants and that pretty handbag.  The pants look comfy too.  

Everyone sounds so busy.  We are leaving in the morning to house sit for our daughter for a few days.  They aren't leaving till Friday but we thought we'd go early to visit with them.  Then we should get back before Monday as my brother is having hip surgery that day.  If we don't make it his son can take him to the hospital.  

 My husband went to the Dr this a.m. and she told him he was a lucky man with having cancer 4 times and some other health issues and to be so well now.  His heart checked out great and while they were at it they did a full body scan so that was handy.  I stayed home to pack and then I didn't get around to even starting it till a little while ago.   I don't know how times flies by so fast some days.  

The ground is still damp outside from the rain a couple days ago.  Hope we get more soon.  I better get off here and get busy again.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I couldn't wait until tomorrow to taste the cheesecake so my daughter and I each had a tiny little slice. OMG! This one is the best one I've made. Absolutely the best. To die for. Delicious. Worth a king's ransom. Of course, I'm probably biased because I like amaretto. Daughter thinks anything she doesn't have to make is good. I'll have to wait for reports from my neighbor taste testers tomorrow, but I'm thinking they'll agree that this one is the best.

Tomorrow I'm going to make the Kahlua cheesecake. I'll just copy and paste this paragraph tomorrow evening instead of getting carried away patting myself on the back again!

Linda, tempus does fugit, doesn't it? LOL My grandmother used to tell me that the older we get, the faster the time flies. She also used to tell me that the older we get, the farther away old age gets


----------



## Linda

I've never had Kahlua cheesecake but now I just know it's my favorite food!    I'm going to ask my daughter if she knows anywhere in LA we can get it.  We all have desert when we go out down there because they just order one piece and then we all share it.  No guilt that way.  

That is so true about the older we get the farther away old age gets.  I'll have to remember that.  I remember when I was young feeling sorry for my aunt and my mom cause they were in their 40s and so close to death.  Oh my gosh!   I think in my mind now I am a 25 year old really wise person.   And I just say wise, because I'm not as dumb as I was when I was that young.


----------



## Ameriscot

LOL Linda. I'm not as dumb now either!  

Georgia, can you send me a piece of cheesecake?!

On the bus. Going up to visit stepdaughter and family in Inverness for 2 nights. Taking buses because they are free. Love being old here!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. As soon as I get dressed and eat breakfast, I'm going to start on the Kahlua cheesecake. It might be as good as the amaretto but can't possibly be better. I want to eat amaretto cheesecake for breakfast!


----------



## DennisK

I can feel winter in the air.  It is time for me to cut firewood for this season.  This drought has killed two oaks on my property, and there are a number of downed limbs that needs to be cleaned up.  This has become a seasonal chore for folks living here as leaving that downed wood will only serve to feed summer's possible brush fire.  Come spring, I will see numerous smoke columns throughout the valley and up the mountain side on the other side. Ranchers, here, put these branches into piles and burn them off while the ground is still wet and it is safe to burn.


----------



## hollydolly

Morning all... ,

Day off for me today..no calls, no homework, no online meetings..no driving through the mad rush hour  to the pitface, ..and I'm sooo glad because it's absolutely lashing down today, and on top of that my back is giving me GYP...so yeaaaah for being at home.
I'm back in tomorrow..only another 2 days of hard labour  before I'm off for a couple of weeks or so and into the sun next week.. 

dennis (nice to meet you in your new avatar) ..it does sound like you have an awful lot of work on your hands..what a pity about the oaks, but as you say it comes with the territory. My daughter lives in an Arid area, and similar things happen there with the fires etc...they've just got rain this week for the first time in 6 months, and they're doing the rain dance!! 

Georgia...you got any of those cheesecakes left chikadee..?...can you fedex some over thisaway please..*yummy* ..layful:

O/h is now off work for 3 whole weeks...he's never had so much time off but he's absolutely in desperate need of it. He's got a few days to catch up on stuff he's been meaning to do for himself.. before we go away, so he's really looking forward to this R&R time!!


----------



## Ameriscot

In sunny Inverness today enjoying a chatty 3 year old and his parents. Dad made us a huge yummy breakfast.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning from sunny Georgia! It's going to be one of those stellar fall days today. Unfortunately for me, I'll be spending a couple of hours of it in the dentist's chair. I'm sure she's been up all night sharpening her tools

The Kahlua cheesecake is heavenly. I'd FedEx some to everybody, but by the time it got there it wouldn't be any good. You'll just have to take my word for it. Ditto the amaretto one.

Hollydolly, only two more work days before you leave for sunny and warmer climes. Yay you!


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, your o/h is seriously in need of r and r with his long hours. Have a great time. 

Less than 6 weeks to Thailand. We are looking at inflatable tandem kayaks to take with us and saw one today I think we'll buy before we go home tomorrow.


----------



## ndynt

Ohhh Georgia, with the Kahlua in a cheesecake all I can think of is Tiramisu.  Sounds heavenly.  Cheesecake for breakfast...have you ever had Italian ricotta pie?  It is like cheesecake and we eat it for breakfast.  After all it is just eggs and cheese.  

The kayaks sound fun, Annie.  Do they fold down small enough to take in your luggage?   So soon you shall be in Thailand.  I am so envious.  Malaysia and Thailand were on my bucket list. LOL  About miniatures....it is amazing what people will pay for them.  The ones I have I used to make and sell. Furniture, quilts, rugs and afghans.  The crocheted stuff is done with one strand of embroidery cotton and a tiny, tiny needle.  My eyes and hands would not let me do them again. My oldest grand daughter has acquired a beautiful, huge doll house...and is excited about furnishing it.  Sending her all my books, patterns, materials and miniatures. 

Sounds like you and your o/h are past ready for some r&r.  

My coffee break is over...back to my creating.   May everyone have a great day...


----------



## Ameriscot

Nona, it's a tandem kayak with paddles which come apart. The whole thing will roll up and fit in a suitcase and hubby will have to squeeze his clothes in with it and my bag will have the rest.

My very favourite toy as a child was my doll house.


----------



## Pam

Ameriscot said:


> Holly, your o/h is seriously in need of r and r with his long hours. Have a great time.
> 
> Less than 6 weeks to Thailand. We are looking at inflatable tandem kayaks to take with us and saw one today I think we'll buy before we go home tomorrow.



My sons bought an inflatable tandem kayak between them a couple of years back and have had a lot of fun with it. Very handy living near to the Lake District too.


----------



## hollydolly

Good morning folks..



Almost 6.30am...Pitch dark, cold and damp outside..and I'll be heading to the Pitface shortly.. I'm really, *really*, not in the mood for it today to be perfectly honest with you ..but needs must and all that and once I'm actually in the car and it gets light I'll probably feel better...and yes you're all so correct, a definite bit of R&R is needed for us,  particularly for my o/h given the horrendously long hours he works 

Georgia owwwch!!!..dentist chair?..hope you're ok and they didn't butcher you.. 

Annie are you making the trip back home today? about the inflatable kayak..can't you get them in Thailand?..I was just thinking about the extra cost in baggage.. 

Nona what are you creating at the moment?..sounds intriguing..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Good morning folks..
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 6.30am...Pitch dark, cold and damp outside..and I'll be heading to the Pitface shortly.. I'm really, *really*, not in the mood for it today to be perfectly honest with you ..but needs must and all that and once I'm actually in the car and it gets light I'll probably feel better...and yes you're all so correct, a definite bit of R&R is needed for us,  particularly for my o/h given the horrendously long hours he works
> 
> Georgia owwwch!!!..dentist chair?..hope you're ok and they didn't butcher you..
> 
> Annie are you making the trip back home today? about the inflatable kayak..can't you get them in Thailand?..I was just thinking about the extra cost in baggage..
> 
> Nona what are you creating at the moment?..sounds intriguing..



Couldn't find any shop in Koi Samui that would sell a sturdy one.  Extra luggage would cost a fortune. But the one we want is sturdy and weighs 11 kg so it can go in a suitcase and dh can put his clothes in with it.

Yes going home today. Hope it isn't this windy at home or ferry could be off!


----------



## Kadee

Both hubby and myself been sorting out files that I have kept on my laptop for my daughter untill she had a computer , they related to study she completed, over a year ago however if you have a career which involves working with young people/ Children/ people with disabilities you have to have a goverment clearance which she has just received after applying for it over 12 months ago because they have such a backlog of checking work to do ( she lives in Adelaide ) we bought her a Samsung second hand lap top for a combined Christmas/ birthday present, it is actually faster than mine and has a 17.5" nice clear screen. We are going down tomorrow to deliver it to her.


----------



## oldman

I flew down here to Tampa yesterday. It sure was beautiful at the beach where I spent my time while the President and his two cronies are in meetings. Today's high is to be 85 degrees with plenty of sunshine. The water in the Gulf is still warm enough to swim in it. Today, I am having breakfast with a few old pilot friends from United that retired down near here. I am looking forward to another nice day and maybe play a round or two of golf. I didn't bring my clubs, so I will have to use rentals. It's just nice to be able to be outside.


----------



## Ameriscot

Oldman, sounds nice. I prefer the Gulf side as well.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm finally awake! After about two hours in the dentist's chair yesterday with the gas going, all I could do once I got home was snooze off and on. I knew I'd sleep like a baby last night and did! My mouth is still a bit sore. Back in two weeks for the permanent crown. Ugh. At least it's already paid for.

Another beautiful fall day in store for us today. Yippee.

Hollydolly, sorry about your rain. Take heart, soon you'll be basking in the sun.


----------



## Kadee

I'm in hospital not sure how long , I got up last night to visit the loo, At 1.30 am decided to go to the kitchen for a drink and that's the last I remember .....untill I woke up on the floor soaking wet ( how embarrassing I wet myself)  and cold from lying on the cold tiles ..It has never happen in my life before ..I managed to make my way back to our bedroom a called out to hubby ,who phoned an ambulance who thought id maybe had a stroke ..however I can walk, talk OK had a cat scan and ultrasound on veins in my neck this morning no results yet guess I'll find out tomorrow morning when I see the doctor .. It's 5.30 pm here in SA. 
Will still clock in read posts, I feel OK apart from a spinning head , sore bottom and a lump on my head


----------



## hollydolly

Kadee46 said:


> I'm in hospital not sure how long , I got up last night to visit the loo, At 1.30 am decided to go to the kitchen for a drink and that's the last I remember .....untill I woke up on the floor soaking wet ( how embarrassing I wet myself)  and cold from lying on the cold tiles ..It has never happen in my life before ..I managed to make my way back to our bedroom a called out to hubby ,who phoned an ambulance who thought id maybe had a stroke ..however I can walk, talk OK had a cat scan and ultrasound on veins in my neck this morning no results yet guess I'll find out tomorrow morning when I see the doctor .. It's 5.30 pm here in SA.
> Will still clock in read posts, I feel OK apart from a spinning head , sore bottom and a lump on my head




OHMYGOSH>>kadee..... what on earth happened I wonder?..sorry this has happened to you it must have scared you, but you're in the best place to discover what went wrong, and hopefully they will.


(((have some hugs)))) and know you're being willed to get well from the other side of the world..


----------



## hollydolly

georgia...ooooh I feel for you with the tooth, hope you're feeling a bit better this morning. 

Annie I'm presuming you got home safely..I did hear yesterday morning on the way to work they'd closed the forth bridge because of high winds.. so I wondered. 

Oldman...you poor soul...you really have a terribly depressing life dontcha? :grin: lol...hope you had a great trip.

My daughter is aboard her first flight of 3 on her way to Brisbane Australia this morning...up until 11pm last night they were nursing an injured pooch at the vet's surgery  ..and they had to be at the airport at 5.30 am this morning. It's gonna take the best part of a day and a Half travel for them to reach their destination.. I really hope they can just sit down and relax on the plane ..they've had  a hugely busy schedule for months..and when they get to Australia they have to hit the ground running and go straight to work for a week before they can have some much needed rest .. and enjoy what the Gold coast has to offer.


----------



## Ameriscot

OMG, Kadee!  Hope they find out the cause and that you are well and on your way home.  How scary.

Holly, it was very windy in Inverness and here at home yesterday but by the time we got into Glasgow for the train home the winds had died down. That trip to Oz is a tough one!  We won't do those long ones any more without an overnight break somewhere along the way - Dubai for us. 

Georgia, hope your feeling better now.

I should be at the gym but I am knackered!  Cupboards are bare so I'll need to go into town for groceries.  I'll do my full body muscle workout this afternoon, and laundry.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes they're stopping in Dubai but just for transfer ...it's Malaga - Madrid..Madrid, Madrid  - Dubai...Dubai - Brisbane, and of course when they get to Brisbane they have quite a long travel by car to get to their ultimate destination ..so a jounrey I wouldn't be able to do without doing as you would Annie and stopping overnight even a couple of nights mid- journey..but aside from that my back just wouldn't stand up to the cattle class seating all that way. Maybe if I ever win the lottery I'll fly first class...and have a lie down all the way.. 

Day off for me today...working at the pitface tomorrow..then away into the sun next week...:sunshine::sunshine:..haven't even started packing yet tho'.. and then it'll all be over so quickly again..


----------



## Ameriscot

We've booked the Dubai airport hotel for both the trip to Thailand and the trip back home.  It makes a huge difference and is worth every penny. 

Don't have to go all the way to First, business class gets you the lie flat beds.  Our airmiles are not adding up fast enough for us to upgrade as Emirates miles expire after 3 years, so we're always losing some miles every birthday.  We even have the Emirates credit card to earn miles, but still not enough.  Haven't upgraded since 2013.


----------



## oldman

Another beautiful day in Tampa. I have a home not far from the airport, but the company that I am flying for is putting me up at the Tampa Westin and I am enjoying it tremendously. I'll be more spoiled than what I already am by the time I get home.


----------



## Ameriscot

oldman said:


> Another beautiful day in Tampa. I have a home not far from the airport, but the company that I am flying for is putting me up at the Tampa Westin and I am enjoying it tremendously. I'll be more spoiled than what I already am by the time I get home.



Oh nice!!!  Enjoy being spoiled!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oldman, you poor thing. It's a tough job, but somebody has to do it

Kadee, that had to have been a terribly scary thing to happen. Glad you're safe now!

I have to fertilize the flowers this morning and get back to painting the chest. Can anybody tell me why I thought it would be a good idea to mess with it?

About my visit to the dentist...it left a bruise on my chin on the side where the work was done. My daughter said it was there yesterday, but I didn't notice it until last night when I brushed my teeth before bed because I rarely look in a mirror. Tooth is okay...area around it still sore.


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, are you getting crown(s)?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Yup. The temporary crown is on now. Would that have something to do with the bruising? I've had other crowns and don't remember being bruised.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Yup. The temporary crown is on now. Would that have something to do with the bruising? I've had other crowns and don't remember being bruised.



I don't remember ever getting bruising.  I got all my crowns in the US - I think I have 8 or 9.  Even with dental insurance I swear I paid for my dentist's Mercedes!  However, my dentist here says all of them are in great shape, and most are about 20 years old.


----------



## Linda

It's good to be back on here again, it's mid day here in southern California.  We are housesitting but our daughter didn't leave till a couple hours ago so I haven't had time to post.  I looked in for a minute or two a couple times but that was as far as I got.  

Kadee, I hope you are OK.  Let us know what you find out.  I know that was scary for you!  

I really have enjoyed looking in at the thread where so many of you have been posting your photos, it's nice to see what everyone looks like.  .   

I can't be on here long, my grand daughter is here visiting us.  She lives here with her mom and also a couple blocks away with her dad.   Right now we are both at the dining room table on our computers so we better stop and visit with each other.


----------



## Ameriscot

Linda said:


> It's good to be back on here again, it's mid day here in southern California.  We are housesitting but our daughter didn't leave till a couple hours ago so I haven't had time to post.  I looked in for a minute or two a couple times but that was as far as I got.
> 
> Kadee, I hope you are OK.  Let us know what you find out.  I know that was scary for you!
> 
> I really have enjoyed looking in at the thread where so many of you have been posting your photos, it's nice to see what everyone looks like.  .
> 
> I can't be on here long, my grand daughter is here visiting us.  She lives here with her mom and also a couple blocks away with her dad.   Right now we are both at the dining room table on our computers so we better stop and visit with each other.



Enjoy your visit!


----------



## Shalimar

Have fun Linda!


----------



## Linda

Thanks Annie and Shalimar.  I'll tell you one fun thing I did.  We went to the Huntington and my daughter took my photo with the Blue Boy painting.  We also saw Pinkie and my favorite painting The Cottage Door.   I had never been to the Huntington before.  I can't post any of the photos though as I looked pissed off in every single one of them.    I guess cause my legs were hurting.  That was the first day and she told me my legs were hurting because I don't walk enough and now on the 4th day they are feeling better.  I'm making sure I walk more every day.  I also saw a Gutenberg Bible.  I think there are only 48 of them in the world now.


----------



## hollydolly

Mornin',,

It's pitch dark out there and I'm just having a cuppa tea before getting ready to leave for my last day at the workhouse for almost 3 weeks...ooooh yessssss!!!! 

Georgia, I do hope that bruising has gone down and it's not so sore now.. 

Have a good day all...


----------



## Linda

Hollydolly, enjoy your vacation.


----------



## hollydolly

Good Morning Linda..sorry I didn't see your post before I posted mine...thank you. I can't wait to go away, I've had a continuing blinding headache for the last 3 days, if I'm honest  I think it's caused by stress, and PK's are not shifting it..  so I'm hoping some downtime will help. 

Hope you're having a lovely time at your daughters' place they do say a change is as good as a rest..


----------



## Ameriscot

Nothing exciting today. Housework.  Semi final of Rugby World Cup at 4. Finished applications for Thailand tourist visas and International Driving Licence. Ready to start packing but it's just over 5 weeks before we leave.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hollydolly...yay you! Three glorious weeks off. Heaven knows you and your husband both need it.

This morning my daughter and I are off to an awareness-raising/fund-raising walk for organ donation. It's on the other side of the city. Ugh. Traffic.

Today might be our last really nice day for a while

Y'all have a swell Saturday.


----------



## hollydolly

Eevnin' folks...

Well that's it for almost 3 weeks ...a long very difficult day today, and I thought my back was going to break by the end of the day..took me all my time to drive home, (and it was dark and pouring of rain just to add to my woes)  and as soon as I got in it was all i could do to get a hot water bottle behind my back to ease the pain.

Hubs made my dinner, and I sat with it on a tray in front of the tv..let's hope I'm better in the next couple of days, before I leave for sunny climes.. 

I hope you managed to negotiate that traffic to get to your fund raising walk ok and managed to achieve your goal..well done to you and your daughter Georgia...what a fab thing to be involved in go you 2.. 

Well, my  daughter flew out of Spain early friday morning, and at around 3.30pm UK time  today Saturday she sent me a text saying they'd just landed in Brisbane Australia ...so the journey  took about 32 hours in total...and 3 planes...oooh lordy I could never  do it...I'd be dead with exhaustion, that's if I still had anything left of my back .. mg1:


----------



## Linda

Hollydolly, it sounds like you are in a big need of vacation!  That was nice of your hubby to serve you dinner in front of the TV.   I have to hurry here as I'm going to clean my daughter's house for her while they are gone.  They don't like strangers coming in so we clean when we house sit (my husband does the floors) for them.  (She pays us for doing it).  I better turn this computer off!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Going to friends' house later for Sunday roast.  Should be catching up on housework while hubby is in town checking out the new priest at his church. Hope he's an nice as the last one who just retired.


----------



## Pam

Enjoy your Sunday roast!! I'm on my own as grandson didn't stay last night after all, change of plan and he's staying tomorrow night instead. So, just another lazy day for me.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, Pam!  I'm sure we will.  Enjoy your lazy day.  Got a good book to read?


----------



## Pam

Yes, I've got the latest Louise Penny book.


----------



## Ameriscot

Had a nice meal with friends' last night.  However, I should have stuck to the rose' and not had any red wine.  Almost as soon as I laid down - heartburn.  I know better and should stay away from it.  Anyway, didn't have a good sleep so didn't get to the gym.  I'll do my home workout today and hit the gym tomorrow. 

I'll get the spare rooms ready for guests on Saturday - Ugandan daughter and a co-worker.


----------



## hollydolly

Linda said:


> Hollydolly, it sounds like you are in a big need of vacation!  That was nice of your hubby to serve you dinner in front of the TV.   I have to hurry here as I'm going to clean my daughter's house for her while they are gone.  They don't like strangers coming in so we clean when we house sit (my husband does the floors) for them.  (She pays us for doing it).  I better turn this computer off!!



Well I hope you've managed to get the house cleaning done and you can enjoy the rest of you time at the house...

We had a quiet day yesterday...I cooked us a Big Sunday roast (we usually go out for Sunday Lunch)...but we had Roast Lamb, roast potatoes, broccoli, edamame beans , yourkshire pudding..and a red wine and onion gravy...very rich but delicious...well when I said we..I actually mean me, Cuz hubs is a pescatarian he doesn't eat meat or potatoes...so he had the veggies with some peppered spiced salmon.. and slaw.. 

Then we got the cases down from the attic, and got them  1/2 packed a few things of hubs to go in today..and electronics last of all....I also bought a new suitcase  this time..a Huge ''worlds lightest trolley suitcase''...it's really big but only weighs 2 .5 kilos...so it helps with the weight allowance at the airport. It was quite expensive so it'll be interesting to see how it stands up to the baggage handlers rough treatment .


----------



## oldman

We returned from Tampa on Saturday evening. The President of the company that I fly for had to play "just one more" round of golf, so we got a late start home. Upon landing at Harrisburg International Airport, we blew one of the two tires on our nose wheels and although it did cause some concern with steering the plane, we were able to stay on the runway and get everyone safely to the tarmac for deplaning. Today, I have to go back to the airport and complete paperwork for the NTSB and FAA, which will take a few hours, not to mention the follow-up inspection and interviews that will follow. The number one question will be, "What caused the tire to fail?" Believe me, this will be a big deal. The tire and wheel was changed, so the plane could get put back in service, but the blown tire on the wheel needed to be contained in a locked area until the NTSB and FAA has had a chance to inspect it. 

If the tire would have blown on takeoff and before I made V1 speed, I would or could have aborted the takeoff, but how or why would I abort a landing with a blown nose tire? I can't change the tire while in flight, so we had no option but to complete the landing roll. First thing I looked for was where were the runway lights and signs and can I avert hitting them? Luckily, like I wrote earlier, we were able to stay on the runway and get the plane off the runway and onto the tarmac where we were able to get everyone off safely.


----------



## Ameriscot

oldman said:


> We returned from Tampa on Saturday evening. The President of the company that I fly for had to play "just one more" round of golf, so we got a late start home. Upon landing at Harrisburg International Airport, we blew one of the two tires on our nose wheels and although it did cause some concern with steering the plane, we were able to stay on the runway and get everyone safely to the tarmac for deplaning. Today, I have to go back to the airport and complete paperwork for the NTSB and FAA, which will take a few hours, not to mention the follow-up inspection and interviews that will follow. The number one question will be, "What caused the tire to fail?" Believe me, this will be a big deal. The tire and wheel was changed, so the plane could get put back in service, but the blown tire on the wheel needed to be contained in a locked area until the NTSB and FAA has had a chance to inspect it.
> 
> If the tire would have blown on takeoff and before I made V1 speed, I would or could have aborted the takeoff, but how or why would I abort a landing with a blown nose tire? I can't change the tire while in flight, so we had no option but to complete the landing roll. First thing I looked for was where were the runway lights and signs and can I avert hitting them? Luckily, like I wrote earlier, we were able to stay on the runway and get the plane off the runway and onto the tarmac where we were able to get everyone off safely.



Wow Oldman!  Glad it ended safely.  How scary!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

See? That's one of the reasons I'm a white-knuckle flier! Glad you and all aboard landed safely, Oldman.

I've had a productive day so far. Went grocery shopping with my daughter, finally made the apple bread pudding that I've been promising to do since forever and have a pot of Mexican potato soup on the stove.

I'm thinking seriously about trying a new cheesecake recipe tomorrow for pecan pie cheesecake...new recipe that I've already tweaked just a tad! It calls for a topping of dulce de leche and I've already got a can of sweetened condensed milk in the crockpot for that.

I finished the chest that I was painting and brought it in the house yesterday. It's not perfect, but it does look nice, and it's nice to have a little extra storage.

Cold, raining and windy here. We're supposed to have a repeat of today's weather both tomorrow and Wednesday. Why, oh, why can't I live in Camelot?


----------



## hollydolly

Georgia all this cooking lately, you'll be taking up a new career in catering before long..you're such a workaholic.. 

Shame your weathers' bad, we've had a beautiful day today...got a lot done in the garden, packed some more for the trip..just got a few last minute things to drop in tomorrow and what I don't remember take I'll have to do without or buy when we get there..anyway we don't need a great deal..as long as we've got the essentials and our phones that's all that matters.

Daughter sent a whole bunch of photos from Australia..looks gorgeous where they are..but apart from knowing they landed at Brisbane on Saturday I have no clue where the pictures were taken..what beach...what amusement park?..I've sent a whatsapp to her asking where she is , so hopefully I'll find out soon..

Got bad news today. My next door neighbour age in her 80's was taken into hospital last week and they say she won't be coming home after a series of strokes and other problems, . I've known her since I was 24 years old..and she had  4 kids at school..now they are all grandmothers themselves. Her daughter told me today they're going to have to sell her house to pay for her care in a nursing home if she even manges to leave hospital of which they are doubtful ...so after 36 years of knowing her and the whole family and grandchildren , it's all going to change   Even tho' we've said for years that ''one of these days' Barbara  will die, and things will change... but even tho'  we've watched her go from someone in good health to  fast deterioration in just the space of a few months  you're never really prepared for it.!...so sad


----------



## Linda

Holly you and Annie both mentioned roasts so I'm sitting here with my mouth watering.  It's almost 9 pm and I haven't eaten yet.  My husband went to bed early with just a snack so I'm making turkey meat balls and then there will be left overs tomorrow.  I have an avocado and a sweet potato too.   I'm sorry to hear about your neighbor.  Things can sure change fast can't they?  We've had 3 elderly neighbors move or die in the last 7 or 8 years and then 2 more about 1/4 of a mile down the road about ready to pass on.  I guess my husband, brother and I are going to be the oldest in the neighbor before long.

How scary about the plane's tire but you should pat yourself on the back oldman, you landed it safely! 

My husband took my brother in for his hip replacement surgery this morning.  I just didn't get ready to go by 4 a.m.   We went over this afternoon with his cell phone and I didn't force myself to get on the elevator as I figured room 14 would be on the ground floor but it was on the 3rd.  So my husband went up and visited and maybe tomorrow I'll go up there.  I went on an elevator twice in LA last week so it's not like I never do it.


----------



## hollydolly

Morning Linda...

Oh what a shame you couldn't manage to get on the elevator, but no point in trying to force it if you're not comfortable..I didn't realise you'd got a fear of them I must have missed that. Is it claustrophobia or just a fear of lifts generally. ? ..and I presume because you have leg problems that you couldn't climb the stairs.

 Hope you enjoyed your Turkey meat balls, and sweet potato..I'm allergic to Avocado so I'll let you have that by yourself.. layful:

Update on my kids...the photos yesterday were taken at Surfers Paradise Beach  QLD..and Warner Bros Movie World...while the rest of the western world  was asleep  and Australia was awake, .they went off to Rainforest walk and Glow Worm caves. They took photos of the Rainforest but they weren't allowed to take pictures of Glow worm.. 

http://www.discovertamborine.com.au/glow-worm-caves/


----------



## Kadee

Holly your Daughter and SIL won't want to go home there is so much to see and do in that part of Australia 
I haven't been to the glow worms or got up the Tamborine mountain yet but it's on the list for next years trip to the GC 
They Have lots of tours up to the mountain but most of them include winery tours which we are not interested in ( We have wineries in SA) Next year we may drive up so we have transport to go up and explore all the cottage industries up there 
   ( we normally fly)


----------



## hollydolly

HI Kadee...

No they won't be interested in the wineries either, they're not really drinkers...the odd beer or glass of wine but nothing would interest them in a Vineyard..and anyway there's loads where they live in Southern Spain....but they have sent the photos of the rainforest and it looks really beautiful...you're right they won't want to be going home, but they're there on business as well, and they'll enjoy everything that they can while they've got the chance. They work sooo hard and altho' my s-i-l spends a lot of time travelling all over Europe for the business my daughter stays behind to see to all the real hard work that goes on while he's away so they rarely get any time to enjoy a holiday together. They're off to America soon....again business...and then next year they'll be celebrating their joint 40th  birthdays in Hawaii which they're reallly looking forward to...so I'm really pleased they're getting a lot of quality time together ! ..I really wish I could go with them next year for their birthday celebrations  but the flight would just toooo long for me !


----------



## Ameriscot

Kadee, when is the best time of year to visit the Great Barrier Reef?  I think my sis in law said June(?) but we'd hate to leave Scotland in June.  

This morning was the gym and I worked really hard.  Doing a wee bit of housework later.  We've been spending evenings rewatching The Good Wife as we watched Season 1-3 a couple of years ago so wanted to rewatch before we go on to Season 4.  We got my sister hooked on it as well and she's been watching every night.


----------



## Ameriscot

Going to the funeral of a friend today. Also going to visit hub's uncle and brother as we'll be in Glasgow.


----------



## Jackie22

Scheduled for cataract surgery in my right eye this morning, will have the left one done in two weeks....new hearing aids, new eyes and new crowns on teeth..this should hold me a few more years..lol


----------



## oldman

Flying to Boston this morning and will return tonight. Lousy weather again on the east coast with rain and windy conditions expected.


----------



## Kadee

Ameriscot said:


> Kadee, when is the best time of year to visit the Great Barrier Reef?  I think my sis in law said June(?) but we'd hate to leave Scotland in June.
> 
> This morning was the gym and I worked really hard.  Doing a wee bit of housework later.  We've been spending evenings rewatching The Good Wife as we watched Season 1-3 a couple of years ago so wanted to rewatch before we go on to Season 4.  We got my sister hooked on it as well and she's been watching every night.


I would think July --- Sept .. would be OK as that's winter ... Southern Aus is Cold 10-14c daytime temps  in those months most of Queensland is in mid 20's .......Sept to March is humid to very humid in Qld, ...I have been up the GC in late Jan and it was very stormy/ humid, I believe The Months of Feb/ March are the worst for humidity


----------



## JustBonee

Jackie22 said:


> Scheduled for cataract surgery in my right eye this morning, will have the left one done in two weeks....new hearing aids, new eyes and new crowns on teeth..this should hold me a few more years..lol



Best wishes to you Jackie.   Hope all goes well..


----------



## QuickSilver

Jackie22 said:


> Scheduled for cataract surgery in my right eye this morning, will have the left one done in two weeks....new hearing aids, new eyes and new crowns on teeth..this should hold me a few more years..lol



Good luck with your surgery..  My husband and my Sister in Law have both had it and had no problem.. Said it was a piece of cake.


----------



## Bobw235

oldman said:


> Flying to Boston this morning and will return tonight. Lousy weather again on the east coast with rain and windy conditions expected.



Ugh!  Conditions good right now, just overcast, but as you said, heavy rain and wind on the coast tonight.


----------



## Bobw235

Work day for me, (from my downstairs office at least).


----------



## Shalimar

Good luck Jackie!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

LOL Jackie...eventually we're going to be bionic women!

I spent the morning navigating the zenni.com website to order my new glasses and finally got it all figured out (with help from my daughter). Cool thing is that you can upload a picture and "try on" the glasses that you think you'll like. All in? $49.85. Bifocal lenses/frames/snap-on sunglasses/UV protection, shipping. Yay me. I just love saving MY money instead of giving it to somebody else for something I need to have.

When I got all done with that, I crushed graham crackers and vanilla wafers to have on hand when it's time to make crusts for cheesecakes. I was going to make one today but decided to wait until tomorrow. Or Friday. Or whenever.

Oldman, you be careful!


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, if I build an artistic water feature at the bottom of your garden, and winter there, paying exorbitant rent of course, will you feed me cheesecake??????


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, what a deal on your specs! Bob don't work too hard. Hallowe'en is coming--you will need your strength. Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kadee46 said:


> I would think July --- Sept .. would be OK as that's winter ... Southern Aus is Cold 10-14c daytime temps  in those months most of Queensland is in mid 20's .......Sept to March is humid to very humid in Qld, ...I have been up the GC in late Jan and it was very stormy/ humid, I believe The Months of Feb/ March are the worst for humidity



Thanks, Kadee.  Not really wanting to leave Scotland in summer at all.  But if we want to see the GBR I guess we'll have to.  We never go to Oz without staying a month.  On our trips to Melbourne/Sydney we went in Nov/Dec which had lovely weather.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I will feed cheesecake to all comers. However...exorbitant rent or free rent...my place is so tiny that if I fart it will ricochet off the wall and suffocate me! There's almost enough room for me and Tucker, the perfectly good cat! The next door neighbor spent a year working in NYC and said that my place, in spite of its size, would rent for around $1500-$2000/month in a so-so neighborhood there!


----------



## Kadee

Have doctors App today to have heart monitor fitted for 24 hours, Hopefully they will come up with a reason .I'm really a little nervous about driving untill they come up with why this whole health scare happened..as many are aware I may be coming up the big 70 in Feb but I'm reasonably active , walking ,dancing, eat a healthy diet :shrug: it just becomes a little frustrating not knowing what's going on.


----------



## Kadee

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks, Kadee.  Not really wanting to leave Scotland in summer at all.  But if we want to see the GBR I guess we'll have to.  We never go to Oz without staying a month.  On our trips to Melbourne/Sydney we went in Nov/Dec which had lovely weather.


That's great you had nice weather ...it can vary so much in November / Dec , same for Adelaide ,This year SA has had a very dry month of Oct with above average Temps ,Sydney always gets more rain than SA and quite often in bucket loads.
We came home from our GC trip via Sydney in 2013 we delayed our trip not leaving for the GC till Oct, we flew to Sydney, First week in Nov, we traveled by train from Syd  to SA the weather was warm in Sydney ..but pleasant we had a whole day in Sydney to explore its a Beautifull city ...So is Adelaide .. You might have to consider including  our visit to our state on a visit one day it also has lots to offer .. Many tourists visit Kangaroo island on a visit here


----------



## DennisK

Jackie22 said:


> Scheduled for cataract surgery in my right eye this morning, will have the left one done in two weeks....new hearing aids, new eyes and new crowns on teeth..this should hold me a few more years..lol


Nothing like a good overhaul!  I recently had a separated retina, and my eye doctor zipped out a lazer and welded it back on - no big deal.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kadee46 said:


> That's great you had nice weather ...it can vary so much in November / Dec , same for Adelaide ,This year SA has had a very dry month of Oct with above average Temps ,Sydney always gets more rain than SA and quite often in bucket loads.
> We came home from our GC trip via Sydney in 2013 we delayed our trip not leaving for the GC till Oct, we flew to Sydney, First week in Nov, we traveled by train from Syd  to SA the weather was warm in Sydney ..but pleasant we had a whole day in Sydney to explore its a Beautifull city ...So is Adelaide .. You might have to consider including  our visit to our state on a visit one day it also has lots to offer .. Many tourists visit Kangaroo island on a visit here



We went to Tasmania in December as part of a visit one year and it was cold and cloudy the whole time.  My in-laws in Melbourne have never been to GBR but they've visit Queensland and loved it.  They keep asking when we are coming back to visit but we already have plans for the next 2 years!


----------



## Ameriscot

We are really exhausted from the funeral yesterday.  It entailed a lot of driving and the day was rainy and unpleasant.  So I've skipped the gym.

About to go grocery shopping.  Ugandan daughter and a colleague will be arriving Saturday.  Need to get the inflatable kayak out of daughter's bedroom.  Looks like the paddles we bought aren't going to fit into the new suitcase we bought yesterday.  So we'll just buy some on the island when we arrive.


----------



## oldman

oldman said:


> Flying to Boston this morning and will return tonight. Lousy weather again on the east coast with rain and windy conditions expected.



Update: Terrible flight home last evening. We had bad storms here on the east coast and was delayed several times trying to leave Boston. Passenger and freight planes have first priority over private jets due to passengers and freight making connections. It was very windy en route home due to winds and storms. I diverted from the flightplan twice to avoid lightning. We were only given permission to fly at 22,000 ft. due to the short flight and so much traffic trying to get to where they were headed here on the east coast. We were tossed around pretty good for most of the flight, but landed safely. I have ordered a thorough inspection of the plane to look for any defects in the outer skin and also to have the rudder and wings checked for any looseness of the leading edges. 

I flew three executives from a large manufacturing plant where I live. Two of the three are nervous flyers. It's amazing how quiet the plane was on the ride home. I thought the Vice President was going to kiss me when he got off the plane.


----------



## oldman

DennisK said:


> Nothing like a good overhaul!  I recently had a separated retina, and my eye doctor zipped out a lazer and welded it back on - no big deal.



It's amazing how far we have come in the medical field and continue to find new procedures. I had a friend diagnosed with stage 3 lung cancer about two years ago now. He went to Cancer Treatment Centers of America and to hear him talk, they were a Godsend. They removed parts of his one lung and he has been cancer free since. He lives a normal life with the exception of having to limit his amount of hyper activity, so he plays plenty of golf. I believe he goes back for another check-up just after Christmas. He wouldn't allow a check-up before, just in case there would be bad news. 

Hope that you do well.


----------



## Ameriscot

oldman said:


> Update: Terrible flight home last evening. We had bad storms here on the east coast and was delayed several times trying to leave Boston. Passenger and freight planes have first priority over private jets due to passengers and freight making connections. It was very windy en route home due to winds and storms. I diverted from the flightplan twice to avoid lightning. We were only given permission to fly at 22,000 ft. due to the short flight and so much traffic trying to get to where they were headed here on the east coast. We were tossed around pretty good for most of the flight, but landed safely. I have ordered a thorough inspection of the plane to look for any defects in the outer skin and also to have the rudder and wings checked for any looseness of the leading edges.
> 
> I flew three executives from a large manufacturing plant where I live. Two of the three are nervous flyers. It's amazing how quiet the plane was on the ride home. I thought the Vice President was going to kiss me when he got off the plane.



Scary!  Must have been nerve wracking for those who aren't comfortable flying.  I can always spot them on our flights, especially on take off and landing.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Dennis, me too! I LOVE my eye surgeon:love_heart:

Oldman, be grateful that I wasn't on that flight with you. LOL  Once upon a time I was on a SABENA flight (Such A Bad Experience Never Again) and was so glad to finally land that I kissed the ground, along with a lot of other passengers!

Off this morning for my annual physical. Pee in a cup and get my scripts renewed for BP and cholesterol.

I might make a cheesecake this afternoon. Might. Maybe not until tomorrow. Maybe.


----------



## Bobw235

oldman said:


> Update: Terrible flight home last evening. We had bad storms here on the east coast and was delayed several times trying to leave Boston. Passenger and freight planes have first priority over private jets due to passengers and freight making connections. It was very windy en route home due to winds and storms. I diverted from the flightplan twice to avoid lightning. We were only given permission to fly at 22,000 ft. due to the short flight and so much traffic trying to get to where they were headed here on the east coast. We were tossed around pretty good for most of the flight, but landed safely. I have ordered a thorough inspection of the plane to look for any defects in the outer skin and also to have the rudder and wings checked for any looseness of the leading edges.
> 
> I flew three executives from a large manufacturing plant where I live. Two of the three are nervous flyers. It's amazing how quiet the plane was on the ride home. I thought the Vice President was going to kiss me when he got off the plane.



A few years ago on a flight from Manchester, England up to Glascow we hit severe turbulence that came without warning, causing the plane to drop suddenly.  People were screamingl and hanging on for dear life.  Of course when we landed, the pilot came on and said something like "Hope you enjoyed your flight."  We then had to face the prospect about an hour later of taking off into that wind, and the pilot simply said something like, "It may be a bit bumpy for the next 30 minutes or so."  Worst flying experience of my life.  I hate turbulence.

Glad you made it home safely.  Always amazes me that you guys can fly in weather like that.


----------



## Ameriscot

Bobw235 said:


> A few years ago on a flight from Manchester, England up to Glascow we hit severe turbulence that came without warning, causing the plane to drop suddenly.  People were screamingl and hanging on for dear life.  Of course when we landed, the pilot came on and said something like "Hope you enjoyed your flight."  We then had to face the prospect about an hour later of taking off into that wind, and the pilot simply said something like, "It may be a bit bumpy for the next 30 minutes or so."  Worst flying experience of my life.  I hate turbulence.
> 
> Glad you made it home safely.  Always amazes me that you guys can fly in weather like that.



The wildest flight I've ever been on was when we were landing at Glasgow Airport 2 Oct 2009 when we were coming home from 2 years in Uganda. It was extremely windy, we were surprised they didn't divert the flight.  It was on Emirates.  Only flight I've ever been on where all the passengers applauded when we landed.

Turbulence doesn't scare me, but extended turbulence where I can't get up to go to the bathroom makes me unhappy!  Or when it makes me spill my G & T!


----------



## IKE

No more flying for me, I'm done.

Between the military, working overseas and vacations I've flown all over the world and back several times but airplanes and me parted ways forever back in the mid 90's.

I was on my fifth or sixth pike fishing trip to far northern Canada and our small and apparently overweight float plane took a nose dive while taking off in shallow water and partially sank. All three of us got banged up a little and the pilot had to use his satellite phone for another float plane to come get us.......I was able to walk away but I took that as a 'sign' and I won't ever, ever get on another plane.

Joking mama said, "I bet if someone told you there was a free million dollars waiting for you somewhere but you had to fly there to pick it up you'd hop on a plane.".......I said, "baby, you wouldn't like being a millionaire."

Oh, did I mention yet.......I'm done, no more flying for me ?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ike, that would be me, too. No. More. Flying. I don't care if it IS as close to heaven as I'll ever get.


----------



## oldman

Just to set your mind at ease, it has never been proven that turbulence alone has ever brought a plane down. There have been instances of where a plane was brought down during turbulence because maintenance did not tighten the leading edges of the rudder and other incidences that come to mind, but turbulence alone has never brought a plane down. Someone is surely going to say I am wrong, but I know better. So, although it is very uncomfortable and frightening to passengers at times, fear not, unless some mechanical issue causes an issue along with the turbulence. 

Pilots want to live just as bad as passengers, so we would never put anyone at risk by not being able to find smooth air for comfort.


----------



## Ameriscot

Your chances of being in a plane crash are between 1 in 5.4 million and 11 million depending on source.  You are far more likely to get struck by lightning or attacked by a shark.  And if you are in a plane crash, chances of surviving it are 95.7%.  

I'm never, ever afraid when I fly and have no intention of ever stopping.


----------



## IKE

Since I was the 1 in 5.4 million that day I'm glad we went down on a fresh water lake instead of the ocean.....with my luck I'd have probably ended up being a snack for a great white also.


----------



## fureverywhere

Haven't flown in years...today is a huge book sale at my favorite library...on the way right now!


----------



## Ameriscot

IKE said:


> Since I was the 1 in 5.4 million that day I'm glad we went down on a fresh water lake instead of the ocean.....with my luck I'd have probably ended up being a snack for a great white also.



That figure is for the big commericial airliners, not small planes.  Those go down much more often.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Beautiful day here. I love drop. Drop is when the leaves drop off the trees

Pecan pie cheesecake is in the oven, and now I get to clean up the mess in the kitchen. And my laundry is done (but not folded...c'mon, really?).

I wonder if Hollydolly is having fun yet?


----------



## Ameriscot

Just finished dinner here.  Went to the gym.  Some housework.  Nothing exciting.  Guest rooms ready for guests tomorrow.


----------



## AZ Jim

If you spend your entire lifetime in the Sahara desert your chances of a shark attack are 1 in 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999Bn


----------



## oldman

Early flight this morning. The President and six executives are flying down to Myrtle Beach today to play golf. It must be nice to have an open ended expense account. Believe me, this will be an expensive ride. Weather looks good for today. Got to run and finish my flightplan.


----------



## Ameriscot

oldman said:


> Early flight this morning. The President and six executives are flying down to Myrtle Beach today to play golf. It must be nice to have an open ended expense account. Believe me, this will be an expensive ride. Weather looks good for today. Got to run and finish my flightplan.



Enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## Ameriscot

Housework which I should be doing now but am procrastinating.  Daughter and friend will be here at 3.  Hubby will be watching the final in the Rugby World Cup at 4.  So lots of swearing.  

He'll have the vegetarian lasagna ready for the oven before the rugby match.  I'll make the salad and garlic bread.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

And what's time are we eating, Ameriscot?

I made the pecan pie cheesecake yesterday. WAAAAAY too rich for me! Think of the richness of pecan pie and multiply by 100. Whoa!

It's supposed to rain all day tomorrow and Monday so my day will be spent fiddling around in the flowers.

Hope Hollydolly's back is getting a good rest.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> And what's time are we eating, Ameriscot?
> 
> I made the pecan pie cheesecake yesterday. WAAAAAY too rich for me! Think of the richness of pecan pie and multiply by 100. Whoa!
> 
> It's supposed to rain all day tomorrow and Monday so my day will be spent fiddling around in the flowers.
> 
> Hope Hollydolly's back is getting a good rest.



Probably around 6pm GMT.  Noon for you.  Don't be late. Bring lots of cheesecake and an expensive wine.


----------



## Bobw235

Project for work this morning (rare for me at this stage of my career, but not unexpected at this time of year), then off to make some copies of pictures of my grandkids to bring to my elderly inlaws tomorrow.  Heading to FL.  While their memory is sadly fading, they delight in seeing pictures of the kids even if they don't "know" them.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Bobw, the day might come when the inlaws address the g'kids by your name/the names of their own kids!

Ameriscot. Expensive wine? Expensive? You know that's not a word in my vocabulary or my checkbook! Cheesecake, however...yes


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Bobw, the day might come when the inlaws address the g'kids by your name/the names of their own kids!
> 
> Ameriscot. Expensive wine? Expensive? You know that's not a word in my vocabulary or my checkbook! Cheesecake, however...yes



Okay.  Doesn't have to be expensive.  I don't buy expensive wine, I prefer rose'.  My brother in the US does and I've never had a wine at his house that I didn't like, although he only buys red or white.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Sorry I missed dinner, Ameriscot. Got busy and the time got away from me. Not to worry, though. The wine didn't go to waste! LOL

"Falling back" had me waking up before 5 or 6 or whatever time we just got out of. The first week always does me in.


----------



## Bobw235

Off to FL this morning to visit the in-laws for a few days.  Last time we did this we were stranded for five extra nights by a blizzard up in MA.  Came home to nearly three feet of snow!  No chance of that this time of year.  Heading into summer-like heat and humidity.  It will be a sad visit for my wife especially.  Dementia is a cruel reality.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Sorry I missed dinner, Ameriscot. Got busy and the time got away from me. Not to worry, though. The wine didn't go to waste! LOL
> 
> "Falling back" had me waking up before 5 or 6 or whatever time we just got out of. The first week always does me in.



Being the only wine drinker in the house, I stuck to hubby's delicious home brew.  No complaints, I like both.  I'm adjusted to regular time now as I've had a week of it.


----------



## Ameriscot

Bobw235 said:


> Off to FL this morning to visit the in-laws for a few days.  Last time we did this we were stranded for five extra nights by a blizzard up in MA.  Came home to nearly three feet of snow!  No chance of that this time of year.  Heading into summer-like heat and humidity.  It will be a sad visit for my wife especially.  Dementia is a cruel reality.



Hope the visit isn't too sad.  I certainly understand as my dad had dementia for 10 years.


----------



## Ameriscot

Husband, daughter and her friend have all gone into town to church, then swimming in the pool afterwards, then to pick up some shopping.  So I got my muscle workouts done while they were gone.  

We've got a very long and busy day tomorrow.  Daughter and friend are headed to London for a few days and they've booked an early train from Glasgow.  So we need to get up before 5am so we can catch the 6:10 ferry.  We'll have to drive of course or they would never make it in time.  

After we drop them at the train station we'll grab breakfast, then head to the Thai Consulate to drop off our application for a tourist visa.  Then we need to get our International driving permits.  I have an appt at 2pm to pick up my new glasses - one pair of transitions, and one spare.   

I'm totally knackered just thinking about tomorrow!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ameriscot, is it late enough in the day for you to be done with all your errands? And are you as knackered as you expected? Maybe tonight is a good night to NOT have to cook dinner

It's raining pitchforks and hammer handles here and expected to continue all day long, under flash flood watches and warnings until 7 pm.

I have no plan for the day. I might...MIGHT...dust. Hate to rush into anything!


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, on our way back home now. It's 2:30. Up at 4:50 and it took me quite a while to feel awake. Couldn't believe how heavy the traffic was on the motorway at 7am!

Dropped off our visa applications by 9am and was told to pick them up at 2. So I picked up my new glasses, stopped for gingerbread cappuccino and blueberry muffin. Browsed some shops, stopped for lunch. Picked up passports with visa stamps for Thailand. 

Couldn't get intl driving licences as hubby dropped his wallet on the ferry this morning so no licence. Long story. More later.

Leftover curry and chicken for dinner.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Dropped wallet on ferry...dear me! Does that mean dropped wallet on ferry into water? Wut wo!

Leftover anything for dinner sounds like a good plan for today. I'm contemplating making some refried bean soup, but it's like the dusting: don't want to rush into anything

Speaking of the dusting that I said I might do...I spied some kitty fur here and there and got the vacuum out. While I was at it, it seemed like a good idea to vacuum. When I was all done, it occurred to me that I should have dusted first. Oh, well. Tomorrow is another day, right?


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Dropped wallet on ferry...dear me! Does that mean dropped wallet on ferry into water? Wut wo!
> 
> Leftover anything for dinner sounds like a good plan for today. I'm contemplating making some refried bean soup, but it's like the dusting: don't want to rush into anything
> 
> Speaking of the dusting that I said I might do...I spied some kitty fur here and there and got the vacuum out. While I was at it, it seemed like a good idea to vacuum. When I was all done, it occurred to me that I should have dusted first. Oh, well. Tomorrow is another day, right?



Nope, not in the water!  That would be total disaster!  Anyway, on the car ferry he took his free ferry card out of his wallet and I showed it to the ticket collector along with the car ticket and the ones for our passengers.  When he went to put it back in his wallet, he couldn't find it.  He assumed daughter had played a joke and had hidden it.  He opened the door to the car to see if it had fallen between him and door, etc.  So we continued with the assumption that daughter had hidden it even though she kept denying it.  Anyway, a big Royal Mail truck honked at us several times, and we finally figured out it wanted us to pull over.  It had been behind us on the ferry and saw the wallet lying there.  No time to turn around or they'd miss their train.  So we phoned the ferry office and they had turned it in to the police station.  So, all is fine.


----------



## DennisK

It is raining today, and it doesn't look like it will let up anytime soon. This rain is sorely needed as we have been experiencing a drought for the last thee years; so I'll not complain.  I've finished feeding the animals, and any of my other chores will have to wait for dryer weather. In the mean time, the dogs and I are settling down for a restful day. I started a fire using cuttings from an oak tree that the drought has claimed, and I plan to settle down with my Ipad and start reading a book I just downloaded – PIRATE LATITUDES by Michael Crichton. The fire is crackling and the rain is drumming on the windows – what a wonderful day it is.


----------



## Linda

Sounds cozy Dennis,  We too are getting the rain and also wind.  This rain is like a dream to us!   Hubby and his 2 little dogs are in the recliner and I see he let the big dog come in even though it has a nice dog house on our front porch.  I don't like it on the carpet but I guess I'll pretend like I don't notice it's in here.   I'm making corn bread to go with some chili I made yesterday.  Hope we get to stay home all day but not sure yet.


----------



## DennisK

Linda said:


> Sounds cozy Dennis,  We too are getting the rain and also wind.  This rain is like a dream to us!   Hubby and his 2 little dogs are in the recliner and I see he let the big dog come in even though it has a nice dog house on our front porch.  I don't like it on the carpet but I guess I'll pretend like I don't notice it's in here.   I'm making corn bread to go with some chili I made yesterday.  Hope we get to stay home all day but not sure yet.


 If you do go out, keep in mind that a lot of oils have been accumulating on the roads – slippery.  Highway 25 has just been resurfaced; so that shouldn't be a problem on that road – don't know how far south they went.  
 I agree with your husband – dogs are people too, you know ….


----------



## Lon

It's finally raining and is.  supposed to continue throughout the week. I may just spend the week looking at the rain. It's been sooooo long.


----------



## Linda

That's us Lon, just looking at the rain.  We've already got some rain puddles out there. 

Dennis my husband was saying the same thing about the oils on the road.  I don't know where Hwy 25 is, we live off Hwy 180.  I just hope there are no mud slides.  I don't think it would affect our house but it could the roads getting in and out of here.


----------



## DennisK

Linda said:


> That's us Lon, just looking at the rain.  We've already got some rain puddles out there.
> 
> Dennis my husband was saying the same thing about the oils on the road.  I don't know where Hwy 25 is, we live off Hwy 180.  I just hope there are no mud slides.  I don't think it would affect our house but it could the roads getting in and out of here.



For some reason, I thought of you living near the Pinnacles, or by Biterwater.  Anyway, the three of us: Lon, you and I can enjoy the same rain storm - we sure do need it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's morning again. This happens every day at the same time. It's raining again, too, so unless I think of something to do, it'll be another day of sitting on my dead center...which, by the way, is very tiring!

How does my cat still have any fur left? There's as much to vacuum up today as there was before I started yesterday so he should be bald. This time I'm going to write myself a note to dust before I vacuum.


----------



## Linda

GeorgiaXplant, when I clean my daughter's house I always tell my husband "I'm so glad you and I agree on not having in-door cats".  But her dog is a pug and he gets light tan hair, along with the 2 cats hair, on their BROWN corduroy sectional and the only way to get it off is with a damp wash cloth and it takes quite awhile.  I asked her why she didn't buy a leather couch and she said the cats claws would ruin it like they did a little settee she has in the dining room.  So I told her she should get them declawed and she doesn't think that is right either.  I am thinking about buying some sort of a hand held dust buster and see if it'll suck up the animal hair.  Sorry to complain, I understand if you really love your pets you don't mind all the work.  I'm sure if Seth and Minnie Mouse shed, I'd clean up after them.  

Lots of rain yesterday and last night.   There are large rocks on the roads now (according to our local Facebook group) but we'll all be careful and drive slow.  Dennis, we are by Kings Canyon and Sequoia parks.  When I say central Calif. it's central in more ways than one.  

Today I have to go into the city and rent a navy blue bow tie for my "best man" grandson.  Young guys, yeah they wait till a few days before the wedding to find out what they are suppose to wear.  My husband was sold the wrong size car parts for part of the brakes on the car so we have to go exchange them.  We have to go to the water machine in town and fill several 3 gallon bottles of water for the house. We pay 20 cents a gallon and use it for coffee, cooking and watering animals.  We drink bottled water.  Our well is salt water and iron and who knows what, but it works for showering and washing cloths.  

I hope everyone has a nice day today.


----------



## oldman

Early flight to Atlanta for the day and return tonight. Looks like rain on the way down and in the Atlanta area today. I don't seem to get a break anymore with the weather, except it was nice in Myrtle Beach last week.


----------



## Ameriscot

Been to the gym and grocery shopping.  Trying to get things off my list of things to do in preparation for trip.  Wrote a letter to my gym manager to give me a membership payment break while we are gone.  Made a list of codes for passwords that I might forget for sites I don't use frequently - nobody could ever figure out my codes!


----------



## Pam

How long before you go away, Annie?

I was meant to be collecting grandson from school as per usual today but his mum has just phoned to say she has taken an afternoon off work so she'll get him. Therefore, I'll probably just chill out and read/watch tele.


----------



## Ameriscot

Pam said:


> How long before you go away, Annie?
> 
> I was meant to be collecting grandson from school as per usual today but his mum has just phoned to say she has taken an afternoon off work so she'll get him. Therefore, I'll probably just chill out and read/watch tele.



We'll go into Glasgow on Nov 29th but our flight is Nov 30th.    Back home March 1st.


----------



## Pam

Ameriscot said:


> We'll go into Glasgow on Nov 29th but our flight is Nov 30th.    Back home March 1st.



:encouragement:


----------



## RadishRose

A beautiful day for my day off. Meeting a friend for some shopping and lunch.


----------



## Ameriscot

Enjoy your day Radish!  

Foggy/hazy here.  Even the passenger ferry was cancelled.


----------



## Linda

I'll mainly be cleaning house today and getting ready to leave Friday morning for the wedding on Sat.  My husband is going to stay behind to get my brother out of the rehab hospital on Fri and then take care of him for awhile.  He had one hip replaced and then has 2 bad knees and a bad rotor cup in one shoulder so he's going to need help.  I hope everyone at the wedding understands why grandpa didn't go.  Our grandson's other grandpa will be there though.  

It's about 200 miles north of here but we may have fog so it could be a slow trip.  I'll ride up with our son from LA and his wife.  I decided to leave my laptop home and since I don't have a smart phone I'll be having internet withdrawals.   Hope I don't take someone down and take their phone from them for awhile.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Linda! You'd do that? You'd snatch away somebody's phone for a fix? Tsk, tsk. Heck, I remember back in the olden days when we had a 12-party line and if we got lucky enough to find it free, a voice come on the line asking "number, please?" And news was printed in an actual paper that was delivered in the afternoon after about 4. In other words, people were safe at weddings! LOL

Well, my place did get dusted yesterday. However, when I got all done, the spirit didn't move me to vacuum so there's still kitty fur to contend with. I'm pretending not to see it.

This morning was all filled up with going to the dentist, getting the oil changed in my car, going to the doc's office to get my ears flushed (I can hear you now!) and going to Aldi to get a turkey breast at $1.39/lb...Honeysuckle White and probably as low a price as we'll see this year. It's resting comfortably in my freezer awaiting it's big day. They also had cranberries at $1.69/lb, not cheap but who knows how much they'll be this year? Walmart wants $1.99/lb and another supermarket here wants $2.49/lb so I decided maybe it was best to get some today. Gotta have my brandied cranberries with that turkey breast, right?

For two days now I've been threatening to make a peanut butter cheesecake with chocolate ganache. That might actually happen tomorrow. (A job well thought over is half done!)

Oldman, the weather is crappy in Atlanta (but warmish) and expected to stay that way for a while. We may see some sun Sunday afternoon if you'd like to pop over again then. It seems that El Nino is already here because this is the weather we expected this winter.

Ameriscot, did you get back to fetch your international license yet?

Radish, a big thumbs up for a day off and nice weather to boot.

Pam, I've spent the past two days sitting on my dead center...so much so that it was starting to get sore...but you go ahead and enjoy your afternoon "off"

I wonder how Hollydolly and her back are doing in the sunshine? Maybe she'll find a wifi spot somewhere and speak to us of shoes and ships and sealing wax and vacations in sunny Spain.


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, the int'l driving licence is a quick trip to the post office, so we'll get that done when we go into the city for the night for hubby's birthday in 2 weeks.  It's needed in certain countries but is only good for one year, so we need another.  Just requires a licence and passport and form.


----------



## jujube

Got back from Seattle last night. Had a wonderful birthday and Halloween (2 wild parties and a Zombie dance) and a great time spoiling the babies.  Dropped the Spousal Equivalent off at the airport this morning to go visit his mother and now I have SIX WHOLE DAYS to myself!!!  What to do?  What to do?


----------



## Ameriscot

Jujube, love when dh goes off for a few days to visit a daughter. I watch films he doesn't like or read or have breakfast for dinner which he'd never do.

Glad you enjoyed your birthday.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Wow, jujube...two wild parties and a Zombie dance. My suggestion for the next six days (and nights) is to rest up! LOL

It seems that today is really going to be peanut butter cheesecake day. All the cold ingredients are already out of the fridge and un-colding.

As has been the rule for way too long, it's rainy again


----------



## Ameriscot

Been to the gym, picked up a few items for our trip.  About to get away from this computer and do my muscle workout.  Daughter and her friend won't be coming back until Friday afternoon.  Giving hubby a break from cooking tomorrow and I'm going to make homemade veggie (Quorn) spaghetti.


----------



## oldman

oldman said:


> Early flight to Atlanta for the day and return tonight. Looks like rain on the way down and in the Atlanta area today. I don't seem to get a break anymore with the weather, except it was nice in Myrtle Beach last week.



Update:  Great flight yesterday and last night. A few bumps and some rain, but nothing eventful this trip.


----------



## Pam

Heading off to the nearby library now. Local man giving a talk about his newly released,  fictional (adventure) book based on his experiences in Iraq and Kuwait.  Coffee and biscuits will be served too....:coffeelaugh:


----------



## Ameriscot

Oldman, good to know your flight went well. 

Pam, enjoy your afternoon.


----------



## Linda

Ameriscot, the 29th will be here before you know it.  

Georgia, If I grabbed someone's smart phone I probably wouldn't know how to use it, so they are all safe.   The only reason I don't have my own is I want something that'll get me 911 if I need it and cell phones just don't always work up here where I live.  We pay $86 a month for the house phone and I'd hate to add another 80 or 90 on top of that each month.  

Jujube, welcome back from Seattle.  I love it up there, it's a great place to visit.

I like Annie's idea of breakfast for dinner.  We do that sometimes here too.  And you can make waffles at night and toss in a handful of chopped ham and a bit of whole kernel corn and it makes it seem like more of an evening meal.  

I am still getting ready to leave for the wedding and still getting side tracked right and left. I have trouble staying focused.  And now I'm going to go in and look under my bed for a box with some nice black Guess boots in it.  I know nothing about this and my daughter asked me in an email a few minutes ago if I'd been wearing them and maybe I'd want to wear them on the way to the wedding.  What???  I have no idea. She said she gave me a pair that were too tight on the calves of her legs.  Must have been this summer when it was 110* and I didn't have my mind on winter boots.  I'm wearing black pants to the wedding so maybe I can wear boots too.  Hope they fit me.


----------



## Ameriscot

Linda, I love breakfast for dinner, but hubby doesn't.  And he's the cook in this house - at least 99% of the time.  

Went to the gym this morning.  Ugandan daughter and her friend will return this afternoon or evening.


----------



## Jackie22

Morning all.....we've had rain the last two days, much needed.  I need to start getting my patio plants protected for the winter very soon, then it will be 'raking leaves' time...ugh.

I also like breakfast for dinner occasionally.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

We have breakfast for dinner about once a month. It's usually blueberry pancakes and bacon. Yes, bacon, and the more the better!

I think it's laundry day for me. I won't be doing much of anything else, though, and certainly not working in the garden because it's raining again. It's also 70 here and might get as warm as 80 today before a cold front moves through and drops our temps to the 50s. We still haven't had the first frost here. Looks like El Nino is already at work.


----------



## Ameriscot

I've made an asparagus omelette a few times when on my own.  Or I might make polenta, eggs and veggie sausage.  We normally only have bacon in the house when we have guests, but I could easily eat it every day!


----------



## Kadee

Well, I Might have to say Hooroo ( Bye) for a while to all my senior forum buddies ,:wave:I jus received  a phone call from a very aggressive lady informing me the police on on their way to arrest me for tax fraud dating back to 1997 ..:laugh::laugh: (They are at work early) 
But don't worry about me !!! My dear hubby said he will go in place of me ,now that's what I call LOVE but he has a motive in mind he wants to get out of painting walls to finish off the family/ dinning room area that's on the agenda for latter today


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It sounds like tax scams aren't limited to the US. Tell your hubby that you see right through his ploy to get out of painting and hand him a brush


----------



## grannyjo

Kadee46.  
Have you ever used a comparison website?  
I unfortunately did, (Choosi),   and I was inundated with phone calls from not only loan companies, but the people selling anything from solar panels to new improved choices in IP companies.

Most of the calls came from overseas,  but some of them were showing up as "anonymous".  Got four of them yesterday.

You can't put anonymous into the block calls on my phone,  so I just ignore them now.


----------



## Ameriscot

grannyjo said:


> Kadee46.
> Have you ever used a comparison website?
> I unfortunately did, (Choosi),   and I was inundated with phone calls from not only loan companies, but the people selling anything from solar panels to new improved choices in IP companies.
> 
> Most of the calls came from overseas,  but some of them were showing up as "anonymous".  Got four of them yesterday.
> 
> You can't put anonymous into the block calls on my phone,  so I just ignore them now.



I get online to look up phone numbers I don't know.  Often someone has posted not to call them back as it's one of those premium numbers where you get charged by the minute.  We kept getting a phone number that sounded like US, but it was one number short which we found really confusing.  It started with 001 which is the country code but the actual phone number after the area code was only 6 instead of 7.  We discovered it was someone in India who claimed to be from microsoft and that our computer was infected blah blah blah.  When my husband answers he gives them hell, but I simply hang up.

And I'm starting to get these kinds of calls on my mobile as well.


----------



## Kadee

Ameriscot said:


> I get online to look up phone numbers I don't know.  Often someone has posted not to call them back as it's one of those premium numbers where you get charged by the minute.  We kept getting a phone number that sounded like US, but it was one number short which we found really confusing.  It started with 001 which is the country code but the actual phone number after the area code was only 6 instead of 7.  We discovered it was someone in India who claimed to be from microsoft and that our computer was infected blah blah blah.  When my husband answers he gives them hell, but I simply hang up.
> 
> And I'm starting to get these kinds of calls on my mobile as well.


They obviously catch some people ,my hubby gives the Microsoft mob a run arround as well but it seems you cant offend them they keep coming back for more ,we're had threats to disconnect our internet ( pre paid wi fi ) , Microsoft,.. tax fraud, ...holiday scams ,People claiming  to be from my bank... We get these calls weekly .. might have to look into the do not call register not sure if it's still available in Aus ..


----------



## Ameriscot

Kadee46 said:


> They obviously catch some people ,my hubby gives the Microsoft mob a run arround as well but it seems you cant offend them they keep coming back for more ,we're had threats to disconnect our internet ( pre paid wi fi ) , Microsoft,.. tax fraud, ...holiday scams ,People claiming  to be from my bank... We get these calls weekly .. might have to look into the do not call register not sure if it's still available in Aus ..



Some naive people will fall for it unfortunately.  I registered for do not call a few years ago, maybe I should check into again.  Maybe there is one for mobiles as well.


----------



## Ameriscot

Ha!  I googled 'do not call registry UK' and one of the choices said scam after it.  It is called Telephone Preference Service and one of them is a fake.  In fact, it will have the opposite effect!

Off to find the real site.


----------



## Kadee

Ameriscot said:


> Ha!  I googled 'do not call registry UK' and one of the choices said scam after it.  It is called Telephone Preference Service and one of them is a fake.  In fact, it will have the opposite effect!
> 
> Off to find the real site.


I just did mine it used to be only valid for 12 months it's now permanent unless you the phone account holder decide to cancel the ban.. The one I registered with looks genuine it's Australian Goverment and they send you an email to complete the registration.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kadee46 said:


> I just did mine it used to be only valid for 12 months it's now permanent unless you the phone account holder decide to cancel the ban.. The one I registered with looks genuine it's Australian Goverment and they send you an email to complete the registration.



I'll have to keep looking to be sure I have the real site.  When I got one on my mobile I put the number on Auto Reject List.


----------



## jujube

I went out this morning to buy a "nice" new sports watch.  I came home without a nice new sports watch.  Why?  Because I can't find a nice sports watch that isn't the size of a salad plate, isn't hot pink or electric aqua, doesn't time my activities to the 100th of a second and simultaneously tell me the time in New York, Karachi and Gstaad.  I just want a plain black sports watch of a feminine size, that closes with Velcro, tells me the time and won't stop running because I have to run through the rain.  I really don't care if it's waterproof to 90 meters because #1  if it's at 90 meters, it won't be on MY wrist and #2 if it IS on my wrist and it's at 90 meters, I have worse problems to worry about than whether it's waterproof or not.  Sigh.  This afternoon, I guess it's off to Walmart to buy another $12 sports watch like the one I have.....just a plain old not-particularly-nice sports watch.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's probably morning, right. As has been promised for days, our warm rain has turned to cold rain. Lovely. Methinks El Nino is getting a head start on the Southeast.

jujube, I haven't been out looking for a sports watch, but I understand...it's probably a similar experience to buying clothes that don't make me look like a hat-check girl or a Lady of the Night.


----------



## Linda

I'm back.  Seems like I was gone more than 2 days and 1 night so much went on.  I rode up to our grandson's wedding with my youngest son and his wife.  I always feel like I'm only half there when my husband isn't with me in a social situation since he's so much more outgoing than I am.  I think I did OK though and met some new people and reconnected with some from the past.  Took a photo of our grandson with both his parents, even though they split up when he was about 2 years old.  They both gave me permission to put it on Facebook so I thought that was a good step forward.  They were more proud of their son than they were adverse to being seen in the same photo.   She (our x-daughter-in-law) usually spends Thanksgiving with my husband and I so we get along fine with her.  

My husband was nice enough to stay behind and get my brother out of the rehab hospital after his hip replacement surgery and then has been keeping an eye on him.  He's doing ok but it's sad to see my big brother using a walker to get around, he's always been so active.  He's only 73.  He thinks he'll be able to toss the walker before long.  Tomorrow we are taking him to the doctor for a check up.


----------



## Ameriscot

Linda, nice that your son and dil get along even though divorced.  Sounds like you had a good time.  

Went to the gym this morning.  Took Ugandan daughter and her friend/coworker to the bus.  He is going back to the island to work, and daughter is meeting a lady who is donating to the charity she set up for disabled toilets in Uganda.  Everybody wants to donate to her!  She noticed disabled toilets in the UK and thought it would be good to have some for the schools in Uganda that have many disabled kids. They will still be pit toilets but will have wider doors and bars to hold onto, etc.  I'm so proud of her!  It was her own idea. 

Daughter will be back tonight and leaves for Uganda on Thursday.  Hoping she gets another visa and is back in April as she's been offered another contract.


----------



## Linda

Ameriscot, that is so wonderful about your Ugandan daughter and the disabled toilets.  She sounds like she has a big heart!  I love people like that.  

I've never used a pit toilet (although I used outhouses when I was young) but you probably have with all your travels.  My daughter-in-law travels for work all over the world and she said once in Japan she was about to be late for a plane or a meeting or something and she got in line for the "regular" toilet but the line was moving too slow so she went over to the line for the pit toilet and she was wearing slacks.  She said it was an experience she hopes she never has to repeat.  

Today I'll just be doing stuff around the house and when my husband gets back from taking my brother to the Dr (I should have went too but I decided to stay home and "clean house", which I haven't started yet.) we'll go to the grocery store and get a few things.


----------



## Ameriscot

Linda said:


> Ameriscot, that is so wonderful about your Ugandan daughter and the disabled toilets.  She sounds like she has a big heart!  I love people like that.
> 
> I've never used a pit toilet (although I used outhouses when I was young) but you probably have with all your travels.  My daughter-in-law travels for work all over the world and she said once in Japan she was about to be late for a plane or a meeting or something and she got in line for the "regular" toilet but the line was moving too slow so she went over to the line for the pit toilet and she was wearing slacks.  She said it was an experience she hopes she never has to repeat.
> 
> Today I'll just be doing stuff around the house and when my husband gets back from taking my brother to the Dr (I should have went too but I decided to stay home and "clean house", which I haven't started yet.) we'll go to the grocery store and get a few things.



I used many pit toilets in Uganda.  My biggest fear before we went to live there was that the house we were given had a pit toilet.  But we had indoor plumbing and a regular flushing toilet!


----------



## oldman

Flying to Buffalo this morning. Hope it's not snowing there yet. Really though, it looks like an OK day. Got to run. Flying at 10:a.m.


----------



## Ameriscot

Have a safe and enjoyable flight Oldman. 

Went to the gym this morning, picked up meds for our trip.  Ugandan daughter goes back home tomorrow.  Her birthday is next week and I bought her a card and stuck in some Ugandan shillings so she wouldn't arrive home with only British cash.  

Downloaded a few new songs for my workout playlist. 

Hubby and daughter are at the swimming pool.  I'm going to do my muscle workouts when I pull myself away from this computer.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Looks like I forgot to post yesterday. Maybe the incessant rain was fogging my brain.

The sun actually came out late yesterday afternoon, thank heaven, and today's been another sunny day. We may get our first frost this weekend, and that will be the end of the few flowers left in the garden

Drove down to see my son yesterday, did nothing today, and there's nothing on the agenda for tomorrow. Yawn.


----------



## jujube

Finished the second day of my heart tests....I'm still alive.  Hopefully, the results will come back good.  Spent two hours on the phone last night with my granddaughter; she's having a difficult pregnancy and needed some grandma time.  She's in a lot of pain and is "carrying" oddly, but they think everything is "ok".  I just hate to see her so upset and down.  She has four more months to go and I can't stand the idea of her being in pain or possibly being on bed rest all that time.


----------



## Agman

*This is a good thread.  Had a killer workout over in the Home Gym around noon and then moseyed out to the barn Shop to start cleaning and prepping one of my road bikes for a trip I am making next week over to Toledo Bend.  Have to ride through 3 national forests to get there and have heard many reports that the Sabine Reservoir-Toledo Bend area is mighty pretty.  It will be a day to get there, a day to tour the area, and a day to get back to the ranch.   *


----------



## Ameriscot

Jujube, hope you get good results. Hope everything is fine with your granddaughter.

Agman, sounds like a nice ride. Hubby and I are serious cyclists but we cheat a bit and got electric pedal assisted bikes earlier this year. But it's very hilly here so we can do very long trips now.

Taking our Ugandan daughter to the airport. When she gets back to Uganda she will apply for another visa and hope she will be back in April as she's been offered another 18 month work contract. As always there will be many tears at the airport as she's not good with goodbyes.


----------



## Kadee

It's 6 pm here , I'm in Adelaide for the night as I have my EEG appointment early tomorrow ,the doctor I have been referred to is a professor so he is obliviously a good choice of doctor to be referred to to get answers to why I had that health scare 4 weeks ago . Thank goodness it has not happened again. I have been very wary about driving alone and have only been out on my own once to get more wall paint while hubby was in the middle of painting


----------



## Linda

Kadee46, 
I hope your EEG comes out fine.  Let us know.  

I stayed home today but I think we have to go out tomorrow to buy more coffee.  Because of the rain we were able to have a fire in the fire pit tonight so that was a big deal to the guys.  The rain has helped make things a lot more pleasant around here and it's starting to green up.


----------



## Agman

Ameriscot said:


> Jujube, hope you get good results. Hope everything is fine with your granddaughter.
> 
> Agman, sounds like a nice ride. Hubby and I are serious cyclists but we cheat a bit and got electric pedal assisted bikes earlier this year. But it's very hilly here so we can do very long trips now.
> 
> Taking our Ugandan daughter to the airport. When she gets back to Uganda she will apply for another visa and hope she will be back in April as she's been offered another 18 month work contract. As always there will be many tears at the airport as she's not good with goodbyes.[/QUOTE
> *
> Hah!  Sorry for the confusion, Ameriscot.  I'll be riding my motorcycle ​on the 350 mile trip.
> *


----------



## IKE

A 25 year friend called yesterday and said that he was going to be busy all day but he wanted to take me out this morning for a belated Veterans Day breakfast.

He lives a 35 minute drive north and I offered to meet him somewhere half way but he declined and said that he'd be here around 8:30 or 9:00 to pick me up......he wanted to wait till after the rush hour traffic thins out a bit before getting on the road.

Don and I haven't seen each other in awhile so it will be nice to do a little catching up.......I haven't had a good omelet for quite awhile so I think that's what I'll order.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ike, order an omelet for me, too, please. I'd like cheese, green chilies, onions and mushrooms, k?

How can it be raining again? And who the heck ordered more? And are the "Whether" people making empty promises about the sun coming out at noon?

I got an order for a cheesecake for Thanksgiving. Yippee! Now for about 10 more...that would make me very happy.


----------



## oldman

Flying all weekend: First back down to Tampa, then over to Dallas and finally up to St. Louis. Won't be home until middle to late of next week. I love it, but my wife is complaining. I have to soon retire by FAA rules. I told her to be patient, but she still complains.


----------



## Bobw235

In our Boston office today instead of working from home.  Meetings and catching up with folks in preparation for year end.  Busy time of year for us.


----------



## Ameriscot

Gym this morning.  Ugandan daughter is back home now after her long flights.  Both guest rooms empty so I'll now start tossing things in one of them for me to pack.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ameriscot, it's hard to believe it's almost time for you to leave again. My gramma always told me that the older we get, the faster the time goes. I'm still trying to wrap my brain around having to change the year again soon...just when I finally remember to write "2015"!

It's sunny here today but cold and windy. It had been my plan to tidy up in the garden, but it's just too uncomfortable out there to be out for any length of time. Geez...seems like I was just complaining that I had to be outdoors at the crack of dawn to get things done before it got too hot! There's that tempus fugit thing at work again

Shouldn't our Hollydolly be back again soon? I'm looking forward to it but bet money she isn't!


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, I find time goes by much faster as well.  Yep, time to go again.  We did just get back from the US the first of October.  

More hail, rain and wind here.  Snow on top the mountains so I'm very ready for the heat of Thailand.


----------



## Jackie22

Morning all....we have a beautiful fall day, I've got my windows opened and deep cleaning the master bath today...windexing all the glass shelves and mirrors, a job I've put off for too long.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hi, all. I've been busy and bummed. Busy cleaning up inside and out and driving down and back to my son's. It's only about 30 miles but takes an hour when traffic is factored in. 

Bummed about the events in Paris. Tired of hearing all the arm-chair quarterbcks and their harebrained solutions and tired of the would-be politicians and their hairbrained solutions. As long as there are extremists (of any stripe), there have been and will continue to be wars.

It has turned chilly and overcast here with no rain predicted at the moment. As we know...that can change in a heartbeat!

Kadee, when will you have the results of your EEG?


----------



## Linda

It's almost 6 pm here now and pouring rain, which we need.  I too am wondering how Kadee's EEG turned out.  Georgia, you have to drive through city traffic to get to your son's?  I love the state of GA and spent some happy times there.  We thought seriously about moving out there but have too many grand kids here and our relatives that lived there came back to California.  We looked at a few houses on a lake there that we considered buying.  My husband's dream is to live in a house on a lake.  Property seemed like a really good deal out there too, compared to California. 

I didn't leave my house today (except to unlock the gate for my husband) and I think tomorrow if it isn't raining and the fog lifts we'll go down and fill all  our propane tanks and water bottles.  All this el nino talk, makes me wonder if our steep roads will wash out this winter, so I want to be prepared.


----------



## Kadee

Sorry for not getting back to reporting on my EEG, it took quite a while,  after they removed all the stickers they rubbed my hair with a cloth to revove all the patches of glue  my hair ended up with blue patches...and stiff ...Anyway the doctor said it takes longer to study it than just a fleeting doctors visit ,and they would be in contact with me in a day or two if there was any concern ..Today I'm going into the local clinic at 2 pm to have a 24 hour heart monitor fitted.. 
As a matter of curiosity I looked up the dangers/ symptoms of Low blood sugar as I was diagnosed with diabetes in 2008, however  Everytime I have a test ( once a year ) they say I'm not diabetic however if I don't eat something at least every 5 hours I get shaky and week and my blood is only in the range of 3.5 -- 4.5 which is fairly low in Aust standards ..Today while I'm at clinic I'm going to make appointment to see the diabetec nurse and ask if the sudden collapse may have been caused by low blood sugar as so far no one has come up with an answer ..


----------



## Linda

Well, I hope they find out what's wrong Kadee.  Sometimes it's frustrating waiting and going through more and more tests.  My husband has diabetes 2 so I understand some of your problems.  Once he helped someone move and didn't have anything to eat as it was further up the mts and no stores or restaurants.  He came home and I saw him opening the gate and then his knees just buckled and he fell face down in the dirt.  I was sure he had died.  I called my grandson and as we were running out there I called 911.  Well, after about 30 seconds our grandson got him awake so I told them to cancel the call.  It's about 150 feet from the gate to our front door.  We got him into the recliner and then about 30 mins later there was a knock on the door and a policeman was there.  He came in and talked to him and tried to get him to let him call the EMTs to come check him out but he said no.  I'd fed him so he was feeling better.  Anyway, we thought it was nice of him to come out and check on him.


----------



## AprilT

Saturday evening was prom night, what a blast it turned out to be.  I almost, had to cancel going because of back spasms, but, I made, I just sat most of the evenig. It was nice the wives of the band members invited me to sit at their table, what fun group of women they were,  made it easy to be less focused on the back pain.


----------



## Linda

April, I too suffer from back spasms.  I refuse to take the drugs prescribed because one of the side effects could mess around with my eye sight.  Today I was talking to a young lady (a relative) online, trying to give her ideas of how to get relief.  I told her to try rubbing liquid Lobelia on her back.  Then it dawned on me, I could try it too!  So I ordered some off ebay and then emailed her that I'd share the bottle with her and we could compare notes. She is on some drugs too, which have been messing up her stomach.


----------



## Ameriscot

Went to the gym this morning.  Grocery shopping afterwards and since I hadn't bought tofu for a while, went to get some.  It had been moved from its usual spot so I asked a staff member if she knew where it had been moved to.  She said 'what's tofu?' and I tried unsuccessfully to explain it to her.  She grabbed another staff person and she didn't know what it was either.  Grabbed a third person who also didn't know what it was.  Finally they found the guy who stocks the refrigerated vegetarian section, and he lead me to it.  Now, I know it wasn't my accent as there is only one way to say 'tofu' right?

Went to the post office afterwards to mail the xmas card and check to my son's family in the US.  While waiting there was a minute of silence for the Paris victims.  

On the way home I stopped at my doctor's office to pick up my allergy prescriptions.  I asked last week about getting 3 months worth at once as two months ahead is their limit.  But the nice pharmacist sorted it out for me so I'm covered until after we come home in March.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kadee46 said:


> Sorry for not getting back to reporting on my EEG, it took quite a while,  after they removed all the stickers they rubbed my hair with a cloth to revove all the patches of glue  my hair ended up with blue patches...and stiff ...Anyway the doctor said it takes longer to study it than just a fleeting doctors visit ,and they would be in contact with me in a day or two if there was any concern ..Today I'm going into the local clinic at 2 pm to have a 24 hour heart monitor fitted..
> As a matter of curiosity I looked up the dangers/ symptoms of Low blood sugar as I was diagnosed with diabetes in 2008, however  Everytime I have a test ( once a year ) they say I'm not diabetic however if I don't eat something at least every 5 hours I get shaky and week and my blood is only in the range of 3.5 -- 4.5 which is fairly low in Aust standards ..Today while I'm at clinic I'm going to make appointment to see the diabetec nurse and ask if the sudden collapse may have been caused by low blood sugar as so far no one has come up with an answer ..



My glucose is always normal, but I do get a headache if I go too long without eating.  I have normal BP but it doesn't regulate well - orthostatic hypotension - so I have to get up slowly or I could pass out.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Sounds to me like AprilT went out steppin'! And had a good time besides! 

I go out so little that it could be that I've forgotten how to have fun. Hm. Sometimes when my daughter goes out to run errands, grocery shopping or just to Walmart, I go along. We laugh about it and call it "and outing for Gramma".

Looks like we'll have rain here as soon as tomorrow so I hope I can motivate myself to get outside and keep a promise to myself to clean up the garden.


----------



## Jackie22

I've got house cleaning and Bella's bath on my agenda today.....been wrestling with a vacuum cleaner for weeks, can not seem to find the correct belt for it....trials and tribulations.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Jackie22 said:


> been wrestling with a vacuum cleaner for weeks, can not seem to find the correct belt for it....trials and tribulations.



When all else fails, check online.

Belts for my vac come in a package of two, one to use and a spare. When I use the spare, I buy another package.


----------



## oldman

Leaving Tampa today and flying to Dallas tonight. Hope we have as good as weather as we had here in Tampa. Just checked the Dallas weather. Chance of bad storms tonight. It may be an interesting flight.


----------



## hangover

Jackie22 said:


> I've got house cleaning and Bella's bath on my agenda today.....been wrestling with a vacuum cleaner for weeks, can not seem to find the correct belt for it....trials and tribulations.


I'm giving the dog a bath today too. The next time the wife rags on me about dog hair all over the house, I'll give that vacuum excuse....I'd rather take the dog to get shaved, but she won't let me.


----------



## AprilT

Linda said:


> April, I too suffer from back spasms.  I refuse to take the drugs prescribed because one of the side effects could mess around with my eye sight.  Today I was talking to a young lady (a relative) online, trying to give her ideas of how to get relief.  I told her to try rubbing liquid Lobelia on her back.  Then it dawned on me, I could try it too!  So I ordered some off ebay and then emailed her that I'd share the bottle with her and we could compare notes. She is on some drugs too, which have been messing up her stomach.




Hi Linda, when the doctors wanted to subscribe pain pills for me, I was totally against it, but when I get those spasms, boy do I have a change of heart.  I was thinking of reconsidering maybe just having the pills around, for just the survierist of incidences of the pain, you know the kind, when you can barely get out of bed or make a turn, it did get that bad, but, I was determined to go to this event.  I loaded up on over the counter medicinals and rubs and made it through the night.  But back to the doctors, well my other doctors were more than willing and actually had in the past written scripts which I tossed, but, my knew docs looked at my medical history and right off the back both said they would be holding off on recommending pain scripts because of my seizure disorder.  Well, I'm at least thankful they weren't quick to pull out the pad without a thought to my other meds and my other medical conditions, but their timing sure sucks.   

Either way, I had a great time at the party, and I do have a script for some patches the doctor gave me, I'll be getting that script filled this afternoon.


----------



## fureverywhere

Interview tomorrow and I have to take the train. I'm the little old lady everybody tries to beep off the road...no way am I comfortable with the parkway. So I'm going on a practice run today. Just have to be careful with my reading. I used to take the bus to work. I'd be so into my book I'd miss my stop.

PS Hubby was prescribed those patches and Medicaid wouldn't cover it. Fortunate he knew someone who could loan him some. Medicaid sucks...we're still fighting for an MRI authorization.


----------



## AprilT

fureverywhere said:


> Interview tomorrow and I have to take the train. I'm the little old lady everybody tries to beep off the road...no way am I comfortable with the parkway. So I'm going on a practice run today. Just have to be careful with my reading. I used to take the bus to work. I'd be so into my book I'd miss my stop.
> 
> PS Hubby was prescribed those patches and Medicaid wouldn't cover it. Fortunate he knew someone who could loan him some. Medicaid sucks...we're still fighting for an MRI authorization.




Yep just back from the pharmacy and medicare not covering the patches.    $500.  O well, good thing the pain has lessened to a large degree as to what it was over the weekend.  I'll just have to walk funny for a few more days and keep up the warm compresses and otc meds and what creams I do have.  I was previously give a script for voltaren gel, but, that gave me migraines and not much pain relief, that's why they were trying the patch, next will be going back under the knife, well, lasers, needles and such.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

AprilT...check online for coupons for the patches. My son needed meds that cost in excess of $300/month. He looked for coupons online and found any number of them...some sounded too good to be true and weren't! He printed a handful and took them to Target pharmacy. They will check to see if any of them can be used at Target. They did. He paid $13 and change per month. Kroger accepted the same one and it was a dollar cheaper. 

He was convinced it was some sort of scam until he checked them out.

You'd be surprised at what's out there. It doesn't cost a cent to hunt them up and maybe a few cents to print!


----------



## Butterfly

Rainy, cold and gloomy here again today.  I had some errands to run, but decided to wait till tomorrow to see if the weather improves. I do not enjoy getting soaked and freezing while doing errands.  Too wet to take Bonnie out for our usual walk, too.  Yuck!  Besides that this kind of weather makes me lazy.


----------



## AprilT

GeorgiaXplant said:


> AprilT...check online for coupons for the patches. My son needed meds that cost in excess of $300/month. He looked for coupons online and found any number of them...some sounded too good to be true and weren't! He printed a handful and took them to Target pharmacy. They will check to see if any of them can be used at Target. They did. He paid $13 and change per month. Kroger accepted the same one and it was a dollar cheaper.
> 
> He was convinced it was some sort of scam until he checked them out.
> 
> You'd be surprised at what's out there. It doesn't cost a cent to hunt them up and maybe a few cents to print!



Ok, Georgia, thanks for the info, I will look into it.


----------



## Ameriscot

Just finished a serious cardio workout at the gym. Waiting for hubby to get out of the pool.

Will work on sorting the rest of my stuff to pack. Last winter I discovered I couldn't buy the equivalent of Sinutab without prescription and they are the thing that works if I get a sinus headache. So I'm bringing 3 boxes.


----------



## Pappy

At 10:30 am, wife and I need to pay for her new hearing aids. She has had a week to try them out and they have made a huge difference in her hearing. Not looking forward to spending that much, but so be it. Besides, I'm a tight wad.


----------



## oldman

Bad weather flying into Dallas late last night, but the plane performed well and we landed without a hitch. Not to brag, but I sometimes amaze myself. Tomorrow we fly North.


----------



## Linda

AprilT, it sounds like you are in a lot worse pain than I am.  Mine gets bad if I'm up and around doing things too much.  I'm fortunate in that I feel pretty good when I'm just sitting around.  I do better if I go on a long walk every day too, that's why I feel better when I'm away from home as my kids make me walk in museums or malls etc.

I'm getting ready to go to our daughter's again.  This time we are taking our grandson (not the one who just got married) as he hasn't been down there to visit in a long time.  Maybe a year.  He is like me and doesn't care much for driving so if he went on his own he'd probably take a train or bus.  I imagine we'll be gone less than a week but not sure.  Then going back in early Dec as she's having surgery.  Then more surgery in Feb. so of course, we'll go back down.

It's 10:30 a.m., I better get around and get busy.  Last night on the news they said there might be icy fog today but it's sunny and beautiful (but cool) at our house.  We live above the usual fog line which is nice but sometimes when we head down the mt we get a big surprise. 

I need to remember to pack my small laptop to take with me so I can check in everywhere.


----------



## AprilT

Linda, that's the problem, I do better if I do nothing, do as little participation in activities as possible, but, I just can't live that way unless episodic to the point I cannot move, so, I do once and a while get out and ignore what ails me even if it will mean more pain later, sometimes it's worth it.  I'm having a lot of trouble walking getting up and down steps at the moment, but, the back is a lot better today.  I'll be fine as the week wears on, I have other events coming up, so, I'll just rest up and hope for the best, I refuse to sit here and not get out some of the time sitting in my own misery.  What I really miss is taking long walks, hiking and such, but, that's not to be, so, I settle for dancing in place when the body lets me, these hips can still get a groove on.


----------



## Linda

Dancing in place April, that's cool. You have a good attitude about it.  Since you feel better when you do nothing, you are probably like me and find it easy to pack on extra weight.  That's what I hate about it.  I like to read, paint and be on the computer and none of those burn up many calories.  It's after 2 pm now so I'm going to pack and get to moving around a little more.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

What did we do before we had computers? Mine was "updating" from 8:30 this morning until 4:15 this afternoon. Grrrrr. WTH is there to update for almost eight hours?

By now, Pappy's poor wife has had an entire day to hear him complaining about the cost of her new hearing aids

I just noticed that the sky is red. Um. Red sky at night, sailor's delight? We're supposed to get high winds and torrential rain tonight and tomorrow. What's so darned delightful about that?


----------



## AprilT

Hey, Georgia, that reminds me, I looked into the coupons for the patches and it looks like I may have found some decent discounts, one, I got a 75% off code and another is sending me a permanent card in the mail where I would pay no more than about $20 for monthly supply.  So thank you bunches for the info.  :thankyou:  

Now it's time for me to get off the pc and go do some reading.  Again Thank you bunches.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

1. You're welcome!
2. So many books, so little time


----------



## hossthehermit

Gotta go get some blood drawn as soon as the clinic opens, then home for breakfast .............. Then a seminar on how to sign up for Medicare .............................


----------



## Ameriscot

Been to the gym this morning, doing my dumbbells this afternoon.  Wil continue packing.  Made an appointment for haircut tomorrow morning.  

Husband figured out how to put movies and tv series on a portable hard disk when we are subscribed to Netflix and Hulu (through US).  So we'll have lots to watch in the evenings in Thailand.  There are English speaking movies and news etc on tv there, but not enough.  Just hope he can figure out how to hook it up the tv because I'm not watching tv on a laptop!


----------



## oldman

Flying to St. Louis this afternoon, then finally home tomorrow.


----------



## AprilSun

Got a dentist appointment for a cleaning and it's raining!!!!


----------



## hossthehermit

3PM and home for hits and cocktails ............ life is maaaahhhhhvelous ..................................


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hi, kids. I'm home after a busy day and lots of interstate driving in pouring rain. Ugh. It's pouring now, and there are tornado warnings south of the city. We're way far north of the city but still have heavy rain and high wind warnings until 10 tonight and a flood watch until 10 tomorrow morning.

The good news is that the sun is supposed to be out tomorrow. Yay. I can go to Aldi and forage for food!


----------



## Butterfly

I'm nursing my every-two-years-or-so killer migraine -- so my agenda today is just trying to live through it.  My dog thinks I'm a wimp because I've just lain around all today groaning.


----------



## Ameriscot

Butterfly, hope you feel better soon!

Gym again this morning but first a haircut.


----------



## Jackie22

Six month's checkup and blood work this morning....I miss my coffee...:coffeelaugh:


----------



## Hap

A week ago last Tuesday, the monsoon that has been dumping on my part of the world for a few weeks ceased and the sun came out.  I took my Golden outside to play and while zooming the yard, she slipped on some wet leaves and tore her rt. rear ACL.  She had TTA surgery the next morning.  Today is the first day of the second week of physical therapy.  I'm sleeping in the recliner in the living room so she will not be tempted to jump up on the bed...her normal sleeping spot.  Anyway, she is getting better and this morning the sky is clear and the sun is shining.  Forecast is for clear skies tonight.  Since I'm only able to sleep a few hours at a time I've decided it would be a good occasion to roll out the telescope (its large and on wheels) and do some viewing and maybe some pictures of the Pleiades around midnight.  Its the time of year for that.  Around 5am tomorrow, Orion will creep out from behind some trees to the south and afford good shots of the Great Nebula.  Think I'll do that too if I'm awake around then.  Its lunch time here so the rest of the day will be feed my dog, an hour of physical therapy for her leg, play some chess and set up a viewing plan for tonight.  I'll start setting up equipment after supper then kick back with my friend Sam Adams and wait for dark.  Retirement is good.


----------



## oldman

Another horrible flight late last night. This time from St. Louis. The air has been very unstable that last 2-3 days. The airline pilots that I have been speaking with have been complaining about above average turbulence. One pilot from Southwest said he flew from Tampa to Baltimore in the a.m. yesterday and was up at 39,000 ft. in his B-737 at a ground speed of 600 mph. IMO, for a B-737, this is really getting close to crossing the line. 

Home now and glad of it.


----------



## Bobw235

Work day for me today, from the comfort of my family room with the gas fireplace to keep me nice and toasty.  Heading over to the medical center in a few hours for some lab work to make sure my blood sugar and kidneys are working fine, check the heart and lungs, etc.  Have to be fasting for the tests, so at this early hour (6:30 AM), I'm just sipping black coffee, which will have to tide me over for about 4 more hours.  Ugh.  But, a three day weekend ahead, courtesy of my part-time schedule.


----------



## oldman

Bobw235:  You are allowed to have coffee while fasting before a blood test? I was always told that I could have a sip of water, if it was really necessary. I often wondered what was wrong with having coffee. When I flew commercially, I lived on coffee and Wheat Thins. I like a cup first thing out of bed before I grab the paper or turn on the news. It just seems to all fit together.


----------



## Bobw235

oldman said:


> Bobw235:  You are allowed to have coffee while fasting before a blood test? I was always told that I could have a sip of water, if it was really necessary. I often wondered what was wrong with having coffee. When I flew commercially, I lived on coffee and Wheat Thins. I like a cup first thing out of bed before I grab the paper or turn on the news. It just seems to all fit together.


  Black coffee is okay.  No milk or sugar allowed, but coffee by itself is fine.


----------



## Jackie22

Hey, I didn't know that about the coffee....thanks.

Today I will take my mom to the doctor for her checkup and then grocery shopping...its another nice fall day here...freeze warning Saturday night..my grandchildren helped me get my plants protected.


----------



## Shalimar

Today I will be giving an informal talk to members of the local intercultural  society around soft handling of traumatised refugees. Although therapists can be of help, community support is paramount. In the end there is only kindness. I have been 

making cookies and freezing them. I have collected two dozen hand made silk hijabs with welcome to Canada in arabic on one edge.


----------



## Bobw235

Shalimar said:


> Today I will be giving an informal talk to members of the local intercultural  society around soft handling of traumatised refugees. Although therapists can be of help, community support is paramount. In the end there is only kindness. I have been
> 
> making cookies and freezing them. I have collected two dozen hand made silk hijabs with welcome to Canada in arabic on one edge.



What a great thing to do Shalimar.  Changing opinions of the West a little bit at a time.  Work like this is crucial and I thank you for your efforts in helping to build bridges of understanding.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Today I will be giving an informal talk to members of the local intercultural  society around soft handling of traumatised refugees. Although therapists can be of help, community support is paramount. In the end there is only kindness. I have been
> 
> making cookies and freezing them. I have collected two dozen hand made silk hijabs with welcome to Canada in arabic on one edge.



How lovely!  They are asking for buddies here for the refugees.  As far as I know none are close enough to me.


----------



## Ameriscot

Went to the gym again this morning. Dropped hubby at the ferry as he's going to spend a couple of days with grandson and the parents.  I bowed out as we just went about a month ago and I don't fancy the long trip again.  So I've got a quiet two days.  

Today is housework, more packing, might clean out the fridges and freezer as we turn them off when we are away a long time.  Had to be sure not to buy too much food or put any more in the freezer, although we'll give what's left to our friends.


----------



## Shalimar

You are most welcome Bob. Thanks so much for the support. I hate public speaking, I am a bit shy.lol. I shall be taking lessons in Arabic also. People appreciate it if you make an effort to greet them in their own language. For me there is only one race, the human race, and I expect to learn a great deal from our new Canadians.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Annie. Your attitude is heartwarming also. I suspect a time may come when you will be able to be a buddy. That person/family will be fortunate to have you in their corner.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> You are most welcome Bob. Thanks so much for the support. I hate public speaking, I am a bit shy.lol. I shall be taking lessons in Arabic also. People appreciate it if you make an effort to greet them in their own language. For me there is only one race, the human race, and I expect to learn a great deal from our new Canadians.



Surprised you are shy.  I hate public speaking more than anything. It is wonderful what you are doing and I know the refugees will deeply appreciate it. 

I am wondering how difficult they will find learning English.  I've always heard it's the hardest language to learn since the rules are different from many languages and there are so many exceptions to the rules.  And it's a different alphabet.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Thanks Annie. Your attitude is heartwarming also. I suspect a time may come when you will be able to be a buddy. That person/family will be fortunate to have you in their corner.



I would love to help.  We will be away for the winter, but when we come back I'll find out what I can do.  I'll be keeping an eye on events on the island where 15 families are going.  But it is quite a trip and not something I could do daily.  The ones going to Glasgow will have it much easier I think as there are some Syrians already there and certainly other Arabic speakers and many Muslims.


----------



## Ameriscot

Love the photo of this boy on the bus after he got off the plane.  It was rainy, cold and dark when they arrived but I don't think they cared!  One of them drew a heart on the condensation on the bus window.


----------



## Shalimar

Annie even if it was occasional, I think you may underestimate the value of your help. These refugees are far away from home, traumatised, and feeling alone. Your kindness would warm their hearts. Acceptance and compassion heal far more wounds than therapists ever do.


----------



## Shalimar

Beautiful pic Annie. Love the joy on the boy's face.


----------



## Shalimar

I wonder about English also Annie. The children will  pick up the language quickly, adults will take longer. But people in their eighties can learn a new language.


----------



## jujube

My plans are to do the same thing I've done for the last three days.  Hurt.  I was walking my sister's 92-pound monster dog and he decided to take off after another dog.  Unfortunately, I had the leash looped around my wrist.  Result:  me flying through the air like Superwoman and slamming down on the ground (my sister said I actually _bounced_  when I hit the ground.  Ultimate result: wrenched shoulder, painful wrist, cracked rib, black eye, bloody elbow and knee, various scrapes and bruises.  I drove home yesterday (7 hours) and thought I was going to die somewhere along the way.  I'll live.  Everything will heal, no permanent damage.  But I'm really, really sore.  

I'm finished with the dog walking.  Anything larger than a toy poodle walks himself from now on.


----------



## Shalimar

Oh Jujube so sorry for your injuries. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> I wonder about English also Annie. The children will  pick up the language quickly, adults will take longer. But people in their eighties can learn a new language.



The kids will pick it up quickly. 

I don't know about the other areas where the refugees will go, only the island that we like to bike on.  From an article I read they have many wanting to help them adjust.


----------



## Ameriscot

Jujube, so sorry about your injuries!  Take it easy and heal quickly.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

My laptop is in intensive care. Its attending physician is Dr. Son-in-law. It's been there since early yesterday morning. He had a day off yesterday and spent it diagnosing and trying to resolve its hiccups. Sigh. Lucky for me that I don't have to pay him, especially that I don't have to pay him by the hour! My daughter gave me hers to use today because I was suffering from serious withdrawal symptoms.

Jujube, sorry about the dog taking you for a drag and hope you heal and feel better soon.

Does anybody know when Hollydolly is coming back?


----------



## Bobw235

Always nice to come back from a medical visit and have them tell you "You're doing all the right things."  She said my weight was perfect for my height and said not to lose anymore.  Did refer me to do some physical therapy for a nagging back issue, cautioned me about weight training and not lifting too much, arranged for a Shingles vaccine and sent me on my way.  A good visit heading into retirement in a few months.


----------



## Ameriscot

Bobw235 said:


> Always nice to come back from a medical visit and have them tell you "You're doing all the right things."  She said my weight was perfect for my height and said not to lose anymore.  Did refer me to do some physical therapy for a nagging back issue, cautioned me about weight training and not lifting too much, arranged for a Shingles vaccine and sent me on my way.  A good visit heading into retirement in a few months.



Always good to hear!


----------



## hossthehermit

Waiting for the missus to get out of the shower and get dressed, then we're off to do the weekly grocery gittin' ....................


----------



## Bobw235

We're having another couple over for dinner, so there will be some straightening up in the house, a few errands to run and then I'll be cooking.  We're going to barbecue tonight, even though it's going to be pretty cold here.  And, because it's that time of year at my office, I'll probably log in for an hour or so and update a report.


----------



## Shalimar

Today is shortbread day, I have seven tins to fill. It should take me two or three days. By xmas the flavour will have permeated them. So much fun cutting them into holiday shapes. Next, it will be gingerbread boys, and sugar cookie 
press cookies. Then rum and brandy balls. Lots of other stuff after that.


----------



## oldman

I love shortbread with Chili. Feel free to send some my way.

I will be going to the airport in a few hours to clean and inspect the jet that I fly. I want to take it through the washer and have the leather interior cleaned by a man that does this on the side and is very good at it. It's really not my job, but my wife is out of town and I need to fill the time doing something. Besides, I also get a chance to speak with pilots that fly with my old company, United Airlines. Tomorrow, I am taking the day off and doing nothing, but maybe watch some football and then go to my daughter's house for dinner, since my wife isn't home to cook. I can't cook, so I am better off going somewhere and have some eatable food.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. It's a bright, sunshiny day here for now. Clouds expected this afternoon, but who cares as long as it doesn't rain.

I've got a good bit of tidying up to do, and a neighbor is coming over later to cut down two small cedar trees that have some kind of blight.

That's my big day. I continue to live life in the fast lane


----------



## Shalimar

Shortbread with chili? I have never heard of eating a sweet cookie with chili. Cool. Sending you virtual cookies Oldman.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Me, either...I don't like chili unless it's "white" chili, and I like to put cornbread in the bottom of the bowl and ladle the chili over it.

Shalimar, I saw your mention of rum and brandy balls and was reminded that I have a recipe for Kahlua balls. Went searching for it. Hunted high and low. No soap JMHO, they are better than rum, brandy or bourbon ones, but then I'm biased because I'm very fond of Kahlua.


----------



## Shalimar

I love Kahlua also Georgia. I will see if I can find a recipe. What is white chili? Does it refer to the colour of the beans, or something more esoteric?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

White chili has navy beans and uses chicken. I don't know what else goes into it because it's one of the things I don't make. Daughter is the chili-maker here. 

I bet Google has a recipe for Kahlua balls.


----------



## DennisK

It is a bright sunny day here; so I'll finish installing a backup camera on my van.  Last month, I backed into someone in a parking lot. Hopefully, this will keep me from doing that again.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Shortbread with chili? I have never heard of eating a sweet cookie with chili. Cool. Sending you virtual cookies Oldman.



I think he meant cornbread.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Me, either...I don't like chili unless it's "white" chili, and I like to put cornbread in the bottom of the bowl and ladle the chili over it.
> 
> Shalimar, I saw your mention of rum and brandy balls and was reminded that I have a recipe for Kahlua balls. Went searching for it. Hunted high and low. No soap JMHO, they are better than rum, brandy or bourbon ones, but then I'm biased because I'm very fond of Kahlua.



Husband makes a vegetarian chili with Quorn mince (like ground beef), kidney beans, etc etc.  We eat it on top of basmati rice.  Add hot sauce of choice.  Yummy.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Annie.


----------



## drifter

I've been looking for another broom.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

drifter said:


> I've been looking for another broom.



A new broom sweeps clean


----------



## Ameriscot

Going into the city - Glasgow - to celebrate hubby's birthday.  Going to see the final Hunger Games film.  Spending the night at a hotel.  Tomorrow we'll get our international driving permits.


----------



## Shalimar

Up early today. Can't sleep, so I think I shall busy myself attacking the rum balls. Easy to make while I am half asleep, unlike shortbread which requires concentration.


----------



## Jackie22

Woke up to frost on the ground and the smell of the neighbor's wood burning fireplace this morning.....Concrete people are pouring the foundation for my granddaughter's house...

I hope all will have a great holiday week.


----------



## jujube

Off to get a "small nerve biopsy" this morning.  Just a little punch biopsy above each ankle.  Getting old ain't for the faint of heart, is it?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Jackie, woke to frost here, too, but the sun is out and there's no wind so it doesn't seem so cold.

Jujube...by the time we get old, we don't usually have faint hearts anymore...that's a good thing!


----------



## Ameriscot

Jujube, good luck and yes, getting old is not for sissies.  

We enjoyed our overnight trip to Glasgow. Saw two movies, got our international driving permits.  Counting down.  Back in Glasgow next Sunday overnight for our flight on Monday. 

Today was gym.  Rearranging some of my suitcase as I always do.


----------



## IKE

I've got a VA hearing test at 9:30 this morning.

Huh ?....what ?....come again ?....say what ?.....speak up !


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Can you hear me now, IKE?

Ameriscot, it's almost time for you to spend the winter relaxing in the sun!

My agenda is crowded with cheesecakes today. I need everybody to send good juju, positive thoughts and small prayers my way, please. They need to be beautiful and delicious, and my customers need to be very satisfied and happy with them


----------



## Ameriscot

Yep, Georgia.  Nearly time.  I've been very impatient the past few weeks.  

Sending good vibes for your cheesecakes!


----------



## Ameriscot

Gym this morning.  Dumbbells later.  Started cleaning out the fridges yesterday and need to get both of them completely cleaned and emptied and we'll turn them both off when we leave Sunday morning.  Timed the food pretty well and shouldn't have to dump much.  Anything worth saving will go to our friends, as well as the last of the rubbish going in their bin.  

Started reading a hard-to-put-down book a few days ago, and decided to stop as it's just the type of book that grabs me and will make the first flight (7 hours) go past quickly.  I'll finish up my brother's book on business and social issues first.  He'll be pleased to know I finally read and finished one of his books and found it interesting.


----------



## jujube

Starting on the Thanksgiving stuff.  I bought all the stuff for dressing yesterday and last night my son-in-law decided to make the dressing.  Oh well, there's still Christmas coming.  I have devilled eggs, sweet potato crunch, my famous artery-clogging macaroni and cheese, sweet-and-sour slaw, and Waldorf salad to do.  I'll get everything mixed today and pop the stuff in the oven tomorrow.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Jujube, you're starting and I'm finishing up. Tomorrow should be an easy day for me because all I have to do is roast the turkey. Yay.


----------



## Jackie22

....me too jujube, cooking everything that can be warmed up tomorrow, my grands are here, they are a lot of help.  A lot of artery-clogging here too.

Good luck on the cheesecakes, Georgia.


----------



## Davey Jones

Went over the the big market, day before Thanksgiving, to pick up a few thing...first time I've ever seen this...NO shopping carts...all 12 registers are open...went back home empty.

Told son in law if he is going to cook that turkey in boiling oil again this year then Im not sitting at the table....GROSS!!!!!!


----------



## Kadee

In Adelaide today had appointment this morning with my doctor ( I have been seeing the same doctor since 1988) He ordered the  EEG to try to work out why I collapsed.
The tests thankfully showed NO Epileptogenic Features seen  (no seizures) . Now we are all shrugging our shoulders ..I asked him if it was possibly related to low blood sugar .. and he questioned me a little further asking if I felt unwell in the way of feeling a little anxious before going to bed that night ...the answer was yes ,I was a little jumpy couldn't relax, so I went to bed early that night ,which is more than likely the reason I had to go to the toilet at 1.30 am that morning..
He offered to do further tests in the way of a MRI which I declined as I didn't feel it was necessary unless I have any further problems .. Since that stay in hospital where my BS was low each time it was taken I have been keeping an eye on it at home and making sure I take it prior to going to bed ,if it's under 5.5 I make sure I eat a slice of toast with a little something sweet, I feel much better in the mornings due to having something to eat just prior to going to bed .


----------



## hollydolly

Morning georgia and  folks...

Great news KD about your tests...hopefully all of that scare was a one off, and you'll stay well chikadee.. :love_heart:

I've been waiting for a CaT scan and an MRI, both for different conditions...finally the hospital called yesterday and I have my MRI scan for next week..one down one to go..hope the other  gets here before Christmas but I doubt it.. 

Georgia...and everyone who celebrates it ..*Happy thanksgiving to you all...* I'm just getting ready to leave for work. Still dark here, and grey dank low  temps forecast for the day with a little bit of rain later .

Daughter is flying in next week from Southern Spain..literally flying in to have early Christmas dinner with us , so I'm looking forward to that .

Have a lovely day folks....and enjoy your Thanksgiving celebrations


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Happy Thanksgiving, y'all. Everything's under control here and right on schedule to sit down to Thanksgiving dinner at 1. I'll eat lightly here, then off to visit with my son and eat again with him because nobody wants to eat Thanksgiving dinner alone. At the moment, cheese and sausage muffins are in the oven because they are de rigueur on holiday mornings.

It's a lovely sunny morning. 45F and supposed to be close to 60 today.


----------



## Ameriscot

Happy Thanksgiving!

Husband did his packing in no time flat.  I rearranged my suitcase and don't have much room left.  But I've still got more weight allowance as it's at 23 kgs and the allowance is 30.  They might weigh my carry on which is right at 7kg, and that is the weight allowance.  Sometimes they are picky about carry on weight, sometimes not.  Just to be sure I'll put some of the stuff in my jacket pockets.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

If they weigh you, too, Ameriscot...

Safe travels. Have a swell time. Lots of pictures so that we can be there with you!


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> If they weigh you, too, Ameriscot...
> 
> Safe travels. Have a swell time. Lots of pictures so that we can be there with you!



Haha!  They won't weigh me!  

Thanks.  I will be posting photos.


----------



## Linda

We had a lot of frost this morning but the sun is out so I went outside awhile and did a few things.  Kind of neatening up the front porch since we are having company Sat for our Thanksgiving meal.  I have a million things I should be doing.  I hope everyone has a nice day today and those of you in the U.S. have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## Bobw235

Thanksgiving for two in our house.  Just finished putting a large roaster chicken on the grill, sitting on top of a can filled with white wine and lemon.  Made a nice batch of scallopped potatoes in a delicious cheese sauce, which will be going in the oven soon.  Still have to make some balsamic glazed carrots and nibble on the huge batch of fresh shrimp I made, before sitting down to dinner.  Oh, and there's homemade date nut bread, courtesy of my wife and pumpkin pie for dessert.


----------



## QuickSilver

Totally exhausted.. just back from moving son into his new apartment... and getting him organized.   Hubby and I are dining on White Castle hamburgers   aka sliders... and wine....  Relaxing


----------



## Ameriscot

QS hope everything works out with your son.

Just finished my last gym workout before trip. Done with backpack now and can pack it since I'm using it as carryon. I have 2 things to add to suitcase, otherwise I am packed.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ameriscot, are you too excited to sleep? Are you gonna sleep with your backpack? LOL

QS...you are definitely a person with a lot of class (just like me, of course). One doesn't *eat* White Castle burgers, one *dines* on them!

It's going to be a lovely fall day here. 52 right now with a high temp expected of 70. I'll be working in the garden if anybody is looking for me, k?


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ameriscot, are you too excited to sleep? Are you gonna sleep with your backpack? LOL
> 
> QS...you are definitely a person with a lot of class (just like me, of course). One doesn't *eat* White Castle burgers, one *dines* on them!
> 
> It's going to be a lovely fall day here. 52 right now with a high temp expected of 70. I'll be working in the garden if anybody is looking for me, k?



Georgia, I'm waking up more often, and also having dreams about packing and passports!  I used to have dreams right before a trip where I couldn't find my passport.  I'm so super organized now that I don't have those any more.  Passports, tickets, all papers are in a big plastic pocket that goes into my backpack.  

Yes, QS and you are very high class.   I will admit to liking White Castles but it's been years since I've been able to eat any.  

Enjoy your gorgeous weather!


----------



## QuickSilver

Thanks GeorgiaXplant.....  without a doubt... and we had a discussion about the best wine to pair with Sliders..  Hubby thought a nice Cabernet would pair well.   I, on the other hand, chose my favorite Chardonnay.   

Have a great trip Annie...


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, QS! 

I love wine, but with sliders I'd have to have beer.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Beer? _*Beer? *_Au contraire!!! Cabernet and Chardonnay are both delightful choices. One must have wine with White Castle.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Beer? _*Beer? *_Au contraire!!! Cabernet and Chardonnay are both delightful choices. One must have wine with White Castle.



I guess I'm just low class.   Sigh...   At least it would be good beer....a nice ale.  Anyway, if my only choice with my burger was wine, I'd choose this one....


----------



## QuickSilver

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Beer? _*Beer? *_Au contraire!!! Cabernet and Chardonnay are both delightful choices. One must have wine with White Castle.



Yes... because the meat is questionable... So white or red will do nicely.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cleaning house today as I like to come back to a clean house after a trip. Taking our friends to the local pub for dinner tonight. 

Fridge freezer is empty and switched off, just have to empty and switch off the undercounter fridge in the kitchen tomorrow. Heading to hotel tomorrow afternoon. So Monday morning we'll just have to hop on the airport bus after a leisurely breakfast.


----------



## Shalimar

So excited for you Annie. Looking forward to updates from Thailand.


----------



## Shalimar

Later today, I am going to the Intercultural Centre to discuss their plans for integration of Syrian refugees. I am donating one of my grandmother's quilts, and a lovely maple bed that I took out of storage. I have made a huge amount of halvah, which 

the Syrian interpreter kindly offered to sample to test it's authenticity. Funny how it took several samples for him to decide. I 

don't mind, he is gorgeous. Ladies, picture a six foot two Omar Shariff with tousled black curls and huge almond eyes. Perfect chiclet teeth. Sigh.....


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Later today, I am going to the Intercultural Centre to discuss their plans for integration of Syrian refugees. I am donating one of my grandmother's quilts, and a lovely maple bed that I took out of storage. I have made a huge amount of halvah, which
> 
> the Syrian interpreter kindly offered to sample to test it's authenticity. Funny how it took several samples for him to decide. I
> 
> don't mind, he is gorgeous. Ladies, picture a six foot two Omar Shariff with tousled black curls and huge almond eyes. Perfect chiclet teeth. Sigh.....



Very generous. Good for you!  He sounds gorgeous!! :sentimental:


----------



## oldman

Flying the boss and his family to Myrtle Beach for the weekend at noon today. I was at the airport yesterday going over the plane and putting in a ticket for fuel this morning. Weather looks good for the weekend. About 72 degrees both today and tomorrow. They must have more money than brains. Just figuring how much the difference is between taking a private leased jet and flying commercial, they could have saved a few thousand dollars taking a commercial flight. 

Is halvah anything like pieces of candy made up of sesame seeds and honey? If it is, I love that stuff. It's not recommended for those of us that have diverticulosis, but I risk it.


----------



## Shalimar

Yes it is Oldman. It comes in different flavours also. Even chocolate! I am not certain if you meant sesame snaps, where the sesame seeds remain whole. In halvah, they are ground up.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Yes it is Oldman. It comes in different flavours also. Even chocolate! I am not certain if you meant sesame snaps, where the sesame seeds remain whole. In halvah, they are ground up.



I love sesame snaps!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oldman, if they flew commercial they'd be exposed to the riff raff. We can't have that!

Another beautiful day in store for us with sunny skies and temps in the 70s. It'll come to an end soon, but in the meantime I'm going to enjoy it!


----------



## Jackie22

I've spent the morning cleaning the kitchen and putting up the good dishes until next time, this afternoon Bella and I will sit in the recliners and watch it rain, may read some...such is life.


----------



## Pam

Went to the library this morning, had a lazy afternoon reading and sleeping. Tonight will be babysitting for my two granddaughters.


----------



## jujube

The Christmas tree has been dressed!   I still have some ornaments to put up but at least it doesn't look like a plucked turkey anymore.


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, I love sesame snaps too. Yep, he is gorgeous!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

By now Ameriscot probably either already has one foot out the door or is on her way to Glasgow. Happy trails and eine gute Reise!

Although I *finished* my gardening chores yesterday, I'm going to find something else to do out there because today is going to be our last nice day for about a week. I'll be stuck indoors so don't want to waste a second of sunshine and warm temps.

Y'all behave today. Just because I won't be chained to my laptop to keep tabs on you doesn't mean you can get all wild and crazy!


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Georgia. On the way to Glasgow now.


----------



## QuickSilver

Not much on my agenda for today.  This past week was way to busy.. Tuesday, moving son in to his apartment.... Thursday, the whole day cleaning and organizing his apartment...  Friday getting ready to host belated Thanksgiving dinner.. cleaning and cooking... Saturday.. OUR family Thanksgiving.. plus bringing a meal over to my son who had to work... TODAY?  A little laundry... and relaxing..  Tummy is a bit upset anyway and I just want to chill out getting ready for a full work week..


----------



## Lon

Cold 34 F at 8:30 AM here in Central California on the last day of the month. Will have a salmon omlette for breakfast, go for a long walk. watch the San Francisco 49ers struggle against the Cardinals, check what bills are due the first week of December & pay online. Just a ho hum Sunday.


----------



## Jackie22

Rain and movies.


----------



## QuickSilver

Why do I always feel like I should be doing something productive rather than taking the day to rest and regroup?  This is why I haven't been able to retire..   I have to get over this nonsense..  I have worked like a dog all week..   Now I'm just sitting playing on the computer... half listening to TV... in my jammies... and  I feel guilty.

Found this on FB just now...  It fits


----------



## Ameriscot

Stop feeling guilty QS! That's an order!


----------



## Ameriscot

Leave hotel. Go to airport. Eat drink read watch movies on plane. Go to Dubai hotel for long sleep before next flight.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Woohoo! Ameriscot is On. Her. Way. to sun and surf for the next few months. Have a wonderful time!

My big day consists of picking up a prescription refill.


----------



## ndynt

Was afraid that I missed your trip to Thailand, Annie.   So excited for you.  May the rest of your flights pass quickly.   Looking forward to picture.  
May everyone have a wonderful week....


----------



## Pam

Town and back to get new filter for fish tank. Collect grandson from school.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Georgia and Nona! Flight one done. In the Dubai airport hotel for a good long stay till next flight. Silly husband booked a huge suite instead of executive room.


----------



## Agman

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks Georgia and Nona! Flight one done. In the Dubai airport hotel for a good long stay till next flight. Silly husband booked a huge suite instead of executive room.


*Glad you had a good flight, Annie.  I had an outstanding workout in the Home Gym and then moseyed out to the Barn/Shop to load up some square hay bales for the stock.  Too muddy to get the big tractor out in the pasture for round bales.  Fired up the wood stove in the Shop and it got toasty.  Outside temps are in the high 40s, calm winds, and light sprinkles.  A great day to be alive.  
*


----------



## jujube

The tree is fully dressed with actual working lights!  The cards have been addressed and actually have real holiday stamps on them!! The mantel is decorated!!!  Electric candles are in the windows and _they all work!!!!_  There is a wreath on the door!!!!!  On the other hand, live poinsettias are still at the nursery and will be spared the ignominy of committing suicide in my car from sheer angst on the way home (the reputation of my black thumb has reached every nursery in Florida).  BRING IT ON, CHRISTMAS, I'M READY FOR YOU!!!!!


----------



## fureverywhere

Cleaned up quite a bit for a gentleman to look at the stove. It's possible he might just take it. While the " Beware of Dog" sign and pit bull lover bumper stickers didn't faze him...he kept mopping his nose. Poor man is allergic to cats, fur everywhere it might have killed him. But very nice I hope it works out.


----------



## Ameriscot

Agman, well done. I will join gym Thurs and begin my regular gym routine Friday. 

In airport hotel. Next flight in 4 hours.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ameriscot, is this the last leg before you actually get there?

Jujube, December 1 and you're ready? Holy cow. I'm still only in the thinking stage!


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ameriscot, is this the last leg before you actually get there?
> 
> Jujube, December 1 and you're ready? Holy cow. I'm still only in the thinking stage!



3 flights total. Glasgow to Dubai 7 hours. Dubai to Bangkok 6 hours. Bangkok to Koh Samui 1 hour 15 mins. Waiting for 3rd flight now after being in this airport for 5 hours.  Current time here 5am.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ooooh! I'm so excited. Sunshine, salt air, tropical paradise. Enjoy every single second!

Raining here. It was supposed to be cold this morning with a front passing through. Guess it hasn't finished "passing through" because it's 61F again. "They" rarely get it right.

Going shopping with my daughter this morning.


----------



## QuickSilver

We are having "snow showers"   Which is a mix of rain and snow.. and snow covering the grass, but not sticking to the streets which are just wet.. it's to warm for it to accumulate.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ooooh! I'm so excited. Sunshine, salt air, tropical paradise. Enjoy every single second!
> 
> Raining here. It was supposed to be cold this morning with a front passing through. Guess it hasn't finished "passing through" because it's 61F again. "They" rarely get it right.
> 
> Going shopping with my daughter this morning.



Thanks Georgia!  It's about 30C here, rain and thunderstorms off and on.  Manager said it's rained a lot lately.  Well...it is the rainy season but normally tapers off mid-December.  At least it's warm rain but it does mean more mosquitoes.  

Got most of our stuff unpacked and put where it belongs.  We left a big crate of household and personal items from our stay here last winter.  We have far too many sandals!


----------



## Pam

About to set off to grandson's school for the Christmas Fair.


----------



## Shalimar

Pam, sounds lovely. I wish I could join you!


----------



## Ameriscot

Well, it's nearly 4pm here, so must be 4am in the eastern US.  Finished our shopping at the super Tesco mall and have all the household, etc items we should need.  Joined the gym at the resort which is 0.6 miles down the road.  I'll be there when it opens at 7am tomorrow.  Since I'm no longer 'in transit' where food and drink rules don't apply, I'm behaving myself.  Don't want to end up wearing moo moos by the time we leave!!  

Think we might buy a couple of cheap bikes.  Saw some decent ones at Tesco for about £60/$88.  Won't ride in heavy traffic areas though.  Too many motorscooters who use the hard shoulder.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Tesco? Is that a place like Costco or Sam's Club?


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Tesco? Is that a place like Costco or Sam's Club?



Tesco is the biggest supermarket chain in the UK.  It's similar to those Tesco's but has quite a few items written in Thai only, or in Thai and English.  It's a super store so you can buy most things - we bought a fan, scale, ankle weights, yoga mat, will buy bikes, groceries of course.  You can buy tvs, any electronics, clothes.  This one is in a mall so has many shops and restaurants.  I was surprised last winter to see a entire aisle with nothing but sauces - soy, fish, oyster, etc etc.  The chemist shop just outside the Tesco is the best one as the clerks are very helpful and have excellent English.  I was surprised last year to see they had a KFC, Dairy Queen, etc etc.  Has our favourite coffee shop as well.  

There is another Tesco Mall that also has a cinema and has at least one English language film on at any time.

Island info:

http://www.kosamui.com/


----------



## ndynt

Wonderful link, Annie.  Not at all like the pictures my Thia friends send me or where friends that have gone to Thailand have stayed.  Very modern, yet Asian.  Tourist based?  A wonderful way to escape the winter.   ENJOY ! ! !


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Today is laundry day. That'll use up a couple of hours. Then what?


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Wonderful link, Annie.  Not at all like the pictures my Thia friends send me or where friends that have gone to Thailand have stayed.  Very modern, yet Asian.  Tourist based?  A wonderful way to escape the winter.   ENJOY ! ! !



This island is touristy but not in all areas.  Lots of areas that are very quiet and uncrowded.  Our area is quiet, but some areas are very touristy and crowded.  The restaurants we prefer are the ones run by Thais and their menus are mainly traditional Thai.  Lots of other restaurants if we want non-Thai food which I do like occasionally.  

My very favourite though is the one where we'll go for my birthday in Feb.  We'll book a package that includes a 3 hour boat and snorkel trip, followed by shower at the restaurant, and a 6 or 7 course Thai dinner, and taxi home.

http://www.thevirgincoastsamui.com/

http://www.thevirgincoastsamui.com/the-menu/

Birthday boat and dinner

http://www.thevirgincoastsamui.com/longtail-boat-excursion/


----------



## Ameriscot

Nona, here is one of last winter's albums - Seascapes on Samui

https://www.flickr.com/photos/anniedanny/sets/72157650118964096/


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I just thought of what to do when the laundry is done...strap on my jet pack and zip over to Thailand for dinner and a stroll on the beach with Ameriscot. We'll take pictures


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I just thought of what to do when the laundry is done...strap on my jet pack and zip over to Thailand for dinner and a stroll on the beach with Ameriscot. We'll take pictures



Okay.  Sounds good!  

Guess I should be putting all this in my Diary here instead of hogging the agenda thread.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I would like something for dinner that has peanut sauce, k? And you're not hogging the agenda thread.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I would like something for dinner that has peanut sauce, k? And you're not hogging the agenda thread.



No problem.  I had a pad thai with crushed peanuts a couple of nights ago.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Another "winter" day in Georgia. It's sunny and 45F now and supposed to be about 60F today. Fine. Maybe I'll work in the garden for a while this morning. The foliage from the bulb flowers needs to be cut back and some leaves cleaned out of the flower beds. 

Yesterday first thing in the morning it was warmer in my hometown 1200 miles north of us than it was here, and at bedtime the temp was the same as ours. El Nino at work.


----------



## Ameriscot

Hope we're over our jetlag now.  We actually slept until 10am.  Short rain shower today but otherwise lots of sunshine.  So I finally got into the pool.  So warm and refreshing and relaxing.


----------



## Linda

Ameriscot said:


> Nona, here is one of last winter's albums - Seascapes on Samui
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/anniedanny/sets/72157650118964096/


So beautiful and relaxing.  Do you ever go out in one of those long skinny boats?  I know that's probably not the correct name for them.  Do you or your husband ever fish there?  My husband would probably be out on the water all the time.


----------



## Shalimar

Beautiful, Annie.


----------



## Linda

I've been in So Calif for a few days now helping my daughter after her surgery.  My son-in-law has been home though and he's been doing everything so far.  I did get to load and unload the dishwasher a few times.  He goes to work tomorrow and I'll be doing more.  She's like her dad and recovering real fast.  My husband is waiting as long as he can to come down as the big city bores him real fast.  Tomorrow is his BD and they are all planning on him being here and he's hoping to get to wait another day or two so we'll see how it goes.  I don't know what I'm going to do today but I don't like to stay holed up in the guest room very long or they'll think I'm anti-social.


----------



## Jackie22

It is a sunny cool day here, granddaughters and I have been decorating the house for Christmas....I'm pooped, time for a movie.


----------



## Ameriscot

Linda said:


> So beautiful and relaxing.  Do you ever go out in one of those long skinny boats?  I know that's probably not the correct name for them.  Do you or your husband ever fish there?  My husband would probably be out on the water all the time.



We went out on the 'long boats' twice.  Went snorkeling both times and hubby and his brother tried fishing and caught one small one. We are on long boats in the photos - the one with the foot and the beer is me on a long boat.  We'll go out on one a couple of times while here, one time will be on my birthday.


----------



## Manatee

Catching up on my loafing.


----------



## Ameriscot

Went to the gym this morning.  Took the laundry down to the office which will be returned to me by this evening.  Going to the post office today to get stamps and mail all my postcard/xmas cards.  Probably stop for coffee.  Swim in the pool or sea later.  Or both.  Hubby is sitting on the bedroom porch in his underwear (it's a bit enclosed) reading The Guardian on his kindle. Life is good.


----------



## Ameriscot

Post office shut. King's birthday so it's a national holiday.


----------



## Shalimar

How is the elderly king Annie? I have read he is revered.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> How is the elderly king Annie? I have read he is revered.



Not very healthy and looks frail.  He hasn't been seen in public for months.  He just turned 88 on Saturday but the official holiday is today since it fell on a weekend.  Thais love their king, or pretend to anyway.  Bad mouthing the king will get you 15 years in prison.  The holiday is toned down this year because of his health.  This king is the longest reigning monarch.  He's been king since 1946. 

His successor is not very popular at all, so they will be sad when the king dies.  The UK Daily Mail is blocked here (not a loss) because they printed an article showing the prince and his wife on holiday and she was wearing a string bikini.


----------



## Shalimar

Oh, I thought the prince was divorced.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Oh, I thought the prince was divorced.



Had to check.  Divorced in 2014.  Daily Mail has been banned since last year.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Annie.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Thanks Annie.



Nae bother, hen.   I can't even imagine the mourning when this king dies.  Photos and paintings of him are very common here.  Everywhere!


----------



## IKE

New washers and handle stems didn't do it so I've got to go buy a new kitchen faucet and change it out this morning after mama leaves for work.........fairly easy job if all goes right.

Note to self.........turn the water supply valve off outside 'before' removing the old faucet.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Sigh. I'm so far down that I'd have to reach up to tie my shoes


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, sorry you are down. Hugs. Sending plates of virtual Xmas goodies and a forty pounder of Kahlua your way!


----------



## Linda

Hugs Georgia.


----------



## Ameriscot

Big hugs, Georgia!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Hanging out inside this morning as it's pouring rain...again.  Getting anxious to try out our tandem kayak but we want to know we won't get hit by a sudden thunderstorm first.  Oh well, at least it's warm rain.

Still need to get to the post office for stamps and a wild guess is that the postcards that will serve as xmas cards are not going to make it to the UK and US by xmas.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Agenda? Don't have one. I've given up on having an agenda because lately nothing gets done anyway. If the spirit moves me, I might do something. If it doesn't, I sit on my dead center in front of Newton Minnow's vast wasteland.


----------



## Ameriscot

Hmm..We went to the French bakery for bread. Lunch out. Thai soups. Sitting on the beach while hubby checks out the inflatable kayak we brought. Need to buy two paddles instead of one. The one he modified so it would fit in the suitcase isn't great.


----------



## jujube

I might get up early and go for a run.  I might also win the lottery or get hit by a falling meteoroid.  Chances are about the same.


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> I might get up early and go for a run.  I might also win the lottery or get hit by a falling meteoroid.  Chances are about the same.



:grin:


----------



## Ameriscot

Bought a couple of cheap bicycles at one of the malls.  The store will deliver them tomorrow as the car we rent is tiny and they wouldn't fit.  We'll go on a short ride to check them out tomorrow and if they seem okay we'll go on longer ones.  

I think we have decided to rent this car for this month and January and in Feb we'll just get around on the bikes.  There are always tuk tuks and taxis if we really want to get somewhere.  My birthday package to my favourite restaurant will include taxi, boat trip, snorkeling, and dinner.  And cocktails.


----------



## Linda

How are you doing now Georgia?

Annie your Thai house looks great.  I love rain.

We are still at our daughter's helping out.  She is recovering nicely from her surgery and has gotten out of the house every day since the 2nd or 3rd day.  She always says she'll get depressed if she stays home all day.  So far I've only cooked one evening and the rest of the time they've had food delivered or picked it up.  Enjoying the time here but will be glad to get back to our own house too.  My husband misses his projects around the place and I know my brother and he miss arguing with each other.  I like hanging out in the big city myself.


----------



## Ameriscot

Linda, glad your daughter is recovering well.

We seem to be done with rainy season. It's been 4 or 5 days without.

Bought kayak paddles today and will try out our inflatable tandem kayak late this afternoon when the sun is not as hot.

Went to the gym this morning which means I get beer with dinner.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, kids. Yeah, Linda, thanks for asking. I'm feeling better after getting off my duff and getting some Christmas cookies made and making cheesecake for son-in-law's birthday, a short visit with my son, fiddling around my teeny tiny place. Doesn't take long to fall down the black hole but sure seems to take forfreakingever to climb back out!

It's been so warm here that it certainly doesn't feel Christmas-y. My aunt, who lives in Way Far North on the south shore of Lake Superior has been complaining about the rain (but not about the lack of sNOw!). On the few occasions when it's sNOwed there, it has melted as soon as it hits the ground because it hasn't been cold enough for the ground to freeze. She likes not having to shovel

Ameriscot...love your temporary home. How soon are we invited to visit? Have fun kayaking. Have you been out on your new bikes yet?


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Good morning, kids. Yeah, Linda, thanks for asking. I'm feeling better after getting off my duff and getting some Christmas cookies made and making cheesecake for son-in-law's birthday, a short visit with my son, fiddling around my teeny tiny place. Doesn't take long to fall down the black hole but sure seems to take forfreakingever to climb back out!
> 
> It's been so warm here that it certainly doesn't feel Christmas-y. My aunt, who lives in Way Far North on the south shore of Lake Superior has been complaining about the rain (but not about the lack of sNOw!). On the few occasions when it's sNOwed there, it has melted as soon as it hits the ground because it hasn't been cold enough for the ground to freeze. She likes not having to shovel
> 
> Ameriscot...love your temporary home. How soon are we invited to visit? Have fun kayaking. Have you been out on your new bikes yet?



Come visit any time.  There's a nice 5 star resort nearby - you could all stay there.    We went out on the bikes Saturday for a 12 mile ride.   Got details and pics in my Diary here.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

What? Stay at a resort? We want to stay at your 5-star house What's with the lack of hospitality? (Note to all: Cancel our trip while our tickets are still refundable!)


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> What? Stay at a resort? We want to stay at your 5-star house What's with the lack of hospitality? (Note to all: Cancel our trip while our tickets are still refundable!)



Sorry, but we have a one bedroom house and the sofa isn't really big enough for sleeping on.  We do have a car though and can pick you up from the airport.  :grin:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Just looked at your pix, Ameriscot. Nice. Very nice


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, Georgia!  

Going on a bike ride a bit later.  When we cycled Saturday we planned on stopping by a cafe called Sweet Sisters which does nice coffees and home baking but they don't open until 11.  So even though it's best to cycle early or late when the sun isn't high, we're going so we'll get there when they open.  Unfortunately, I'm not yet due for a weekly 'treat'.  (made strict rules for myself so I won't gain 15 pounds like I did during our two months here last year!!)


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Yippee and woohoo and other exclamations of delight! In January I get to dog sit for my favorite former client's dog. She was my favorite client, and the dog was my favorite dog.

It's nice to have something to look forward to


----------



## hossthehermit

Giant face this morning, doctor, scrip for antibiotics, pharmacy for meds, couch ..........


----------



## Shalimar

Awesome Georgia!


----------



## Shalimar

Hope you feel better soon Hoss. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Shalimar

Annie if I come and visit, what should I bring? Lolol. Ffffffudge?


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Annie if I come and visit, what should I bring? Lolol. Ffffffudge?



NOOOO!  I've lost nearly 5 lbs already due to discipline which would fly out the window if offered fudge!  layful:


----------



## Ameriscot

Feel better, Hoss!  

Went to the gym this morning, did my home workout.  Going to the mall soon for coffee and a bit of shopping.  Going to one of our beachside restaurants for lunch and checking into booking a lonbboat trip to do some snorkeling.  Going out in our boat late in the afternoon and stopping for a couple of beers.


----------



## Linda

I loved the beachside restaurants in FL so that's what I'm imagining yours are like there Ameriscot.  

 Today is our last day here in So Calif.  We are going home in the morning.  The highway over the mountain pass was closed for awhile yesterday because of mudslides but I trust it'll be fine tomorrow.  We have left my brother home alone long enough.  We'll miss everyone down here though.  I guess I should be glad we are only 3 hours away instead of clear across the country or clear across the ocean!


----------



## Ameriscot

Linda, these restaurants have no walls and are often wooden slat floors and wooden rails. I'll take a pic of this and post it later as it always comes up sideways on SF from my phone.


----------



## Ameriscot

Well I'll post anyway


----------



## Ameriscot

Linda, here's a couple of beachside restaurants - these two have tables on the beach as well.


----------



## Shalimar

So tranquil.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oh, my. Poor Ameriscot! Why, oh why do you force yourselves to go there and suffer through months of such torture?

More cookies need to be made today, my hovel needs to be vacuumed, a trip down to my son's place. Stuff to fill up my day. Yay!


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Oh, my. Poor Ameriscot! Why, oh why do you force yourselves to go there and suffer through months of such torture?
> 
> More cookies need to be made today, my hovel needs to be vacuumed, a trip down to my son's place. Stuff to fill up my day. Yay!



I know.  Torture.  Someone has to do it though!


----------



## Jackie22

Lovely pictures, Annie.

Today I'm going to wrap gifts and saute' the celery and onions for the cornbread dressing that I'll freeze until Christmas morning.


----------



## jujube

Went to Toys 'r Us to buy a couple more things for the little 'un.  I saw a woman with one of those extremely realistic dolls.  She was Christmas shopping with it...asking its opinion...holding clothes up to it and asking if it liked them.  She did not appear to be "off", was driving a car and all, but......

I've read a few posts over on the cruise board about ladies who take their dolls on cruises, have them in a highchair for meals and order food for them, have to have cribs in their staterooms (one lady brought her "twins" and was highly incensed that the cabin steward didn't see the necessity for _two_ cribs - she said they don't sleep well together.  Okaaay.  It's a big world and there are a lot of "interesting" people out there.


----------



## Shalimar

Waiting for a man to check my balcony for water damage/possible mold, due to poor drainage.


----------



## Ameriscot

Probably go for a bike ride later this morning.  Kayaking later in the afternoon.


----------



## Cookie

Just moping around eating banana bread soaked in rum and watching Happy Feet (I kid you not) which isn't really my cup of tea, but it seems harmless enough. Later I plan to do laundry - maybe.


----------



## Shalimar

Have some more rum Cookie.


----------



## Cookie

Don't mind if I do, Shali.  I want to bake some rum balls for xmas, and hope there's some left -- or I can always buy some more.


----------



## Shalimar

Drink up Cookie, you wouldn't want it to go stale.


----------



## Cookie

Zakly, nothing worse than old stale rum.  Down the hatch!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

So that's where all the rum went!

I didn't exactly bake yesterday, but I did get some cookie dough made. Does that count? I just turned the oven on to preheat it and am going to bake the cookies as soon as I finish this bowl of Cheerios with blueberries and raspberries.

Didn't vacuum, either. Oops. Maybe today but need to also take the trash to the curb so might run out of time. LOL

It's raining and the temp is supposed to drop all day. I had to turn the furnace on, dammit.


----------



## hossthehermit

GeorgiaXplant said:


> bowl of Cheerios with blueberries and raspberries.
> .



My daily start as well, usually only one kind of berry, tho'. Occasionally a banana, instead of berries, can't always get decent berries way up here ...............


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

We can get them, HTH; they're just expensive. Just? I don't "do" bananas. Allergic to something in bananas.


----------



## Cookie

Will go out 'shopping' to stock up on some xmas staples -- chocolate, butter for baking, ice cream, even chips I must admit, juices, nice coffee, some frozen entrees, and a few last minute gifts, you get the picture.  Its cool but sunny and nice today.


----------



## Linda

Got home yesterday and then we had to drop off the dogs and then go back 20 miles to Wal-mart and buy groceries.  Came home and collapsed in front of the TV and watched Mike and Molly reruns.    I'm still not unpacked but have to go to the big City with hubby to see his surgeon today for a check up.  Then we'll use the gift cards my daughter gave us for Hometown buffet.  I know lots of people hate that place and my kids and grand kids don't like it either.  John and I love it so that's where we'll be eating today.  Hope to have time to check back on the forum tonight. Tomorrow we have to go the other way to a city and check in on our grandson who just moved back from college with his new wife and living with his mom.  They both are going to finish college (I hope) down here instead of up north.  His mom is nervous about this, I hope they don't all kill each other.  Hopefully, they'll go get along well.


----------



## jujube




----------



## fureverywhere

Note to self...never be out of vodka...
What fun I got to go and take a drug test. Peeing on command isn't easy and it's raining buckets outside. Did get the tree put up and the presents sorted.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Drug test? Is this from the cattle call interview? Did I miss something? Did you get the job?

Oops. Forgot to mention that I'm done with the !#$%^&*! Christmas cookies. I even made a batch of white chocolate gumdrop fudge.


----------



## Ameriscot

Went to the gym already.  The rain returned during dinner last night.  Stayed away while I walked to the gym and back, but now it's pouring again.  Guess we'll go out for coffee later.  This is cleaning day and we need to be out of the house while the cleaners come in. I like to make it as easy for them as possible and make sure everything is tidy and out of the way.


----------



## Linda

Annie, love the pics of the outdoor restaurants, beautiful and romantic looking.


----------



## Ameriscot

Linda, thanks.  Some are romantic, some are just great for catching the sea breeze while you eat.


----------



## Cookie

Since I'm still up and its almost 4:30 a.m. here, I guess I'll be doing some sleeping later on today.  Don't know what's keeping me awake either.


----------



## Shalimar

Have some rum Cookie!


----------



## Ameriscot

The rainy season has returned.    Good that temps are cooler and makes bike rides more pleasant and better to be outdoors in the middle of the day, but bad because the swimming pool and sea are chilly.  

Guess we'll go on a bike ride today.  Don't want to risk going out in the kayak when there might be a thunderstorm.


----------



## Kadee

Plan on being lazy and lounge around till it's dark ..Its 44c today ..outside hubby went out to check the temp in the caravan even tho it's under a shelter it was 43 in the van ..Its suppose to be cooler tomorrow,but only a day or two and back to very hot again


----------



## Ameriscot

Hubby went to mass this morning at a Catholic chapel which is about 25 mins drive away.  But it's very near the office for the mobile phone network we use and I needed to renew my data package for the next 30 days.  So I took the car and we met up afterwards for cappuccinos.  

Had something different for lunch - shrimp, pineapple and potato salad in a mayo mix.  Heading out on our bikes around 4 to go to dinner.  We need to be back to the house before 6pm as we have no lights on our bikes.  Hope the rain holds off.  We got a bit wet yesterday in the showers, but not much.  And not complaining as it's warm rain.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I could swear I posted yesterday. Drat. If anybody "sees" Shalimar before I do, would you let her know that I posted the recipe for amaretto cheesecake in the recipe thread?

Nothing going on here except that my daughter and her crew have already eaten almost all of the Christmas cookies. Am I going to make more? Nope!


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Georgia, I will check it out!


----------



## vickyNightowl

I'm off for two weeks and I'm allready bored! Doing some baking and that's about it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hi, Vicky...if you're bored on the first day of your vacation, then whatever you do...don't retire!

I have some things to get done but am saving some for tomorrow, some for Wednesday and some for Thursday. I swear I'm gonna get Weaver's Bottom from sitting on my dead center. Almost afraid to stand up for fear of my butt having grown roots into the sofa cushions. Yawn.


----------



## QuickSilver

Stuff like this scares the bejebus out of me.   I know I'm going to go stark raving mad when I retire.. I've already pushed it off two years...  I keep saying 2016 is my last.. but I'm not so sure


----------



## fureverywhere

I thought I was done with this crap...national emergency...there are no Shopkins Season 4 to be had...
Does anyone remember the Cabbage Patch Doll craze many years back? Or Ghost Busters? Or Ninja Turtles when they first went mainstream...pun intended...I used to have a secret supplier...a toy store in the middle of the hood. If your car didn't get stolen before you got out, they always had EVERY hot toy of the season. It was great, they had supply because so many folks were afraid to go down there. Sadly they turned into a liquor store a few years back.


----------



## AprilT

QuickSilver said:


> Stuff like this scares the bejebus out of me.   I know I'm going to go stark raving mad when I retire.. I've already pushed it off two years...  I keep saying 2016 is my last.. but I'm not so sure



I have to say, for anyone who likes to stay busy with goal oriented work task, enjoys the interactions with at least one or two co-workers, I don't recommend full on retirement unless you have plans to fill that time constructively be it with a part-time job, volunteer work, or some hobby that you find very fulfilling.  For some after a period of time of nothing but free time without some sort of goal oriented routine you absolutely will go stark raving mad.  Some people aren't suited for full retirement, that's just a fact of life and then there are those who thrive on doing nothing, but, one must determine which type of personality they are as reentering the job market isn't as easy as it once was after retirement.

Again, retirement = perfect for some, not so much so for many others who relish getting up and heading out to a day at the office or to whatever work environment they were used to heading off to most days.  Cutting back seems a good compromise as we can all use some time to relax, though some people just prefer to keep going full steam ahead to they are no longer physically able like my great-grandfather who worked well past 97 and I'm sure my dad wouldn't have ever retired, he was already past retirement age, but still working full-time and had he not died of cancer I'm sure he would have worked well into his 90's if his body allowed.  

Nothing wrong with retiring, serves many well who find better things to do with that time away from the hustle and bustle or didn't like their work and or co-workers or just want to devote more time to family and friends, self, travel or whatever floats tickles their nose hairs.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Spot on, AprilT! I didn't think I'd ever see the day when I'd miss cleaning other people's toilets, making their mirrors streak free or scrubbing the gunk off the top of their cooktops Today I was even giving serious thought to looking for a fast-food job. Yup. It would suit me well because I wouldn't waste any time at work eating; I loathe fast food.

QS, time for you to investigate things that will hold your interest. Don't retire without a plan!


----------



## Linda

Fureverywhere, you are the first one I've come across who knows what Shoppkins are.  They've become a big part of my life in the last year or so.   Anyway, I didn't even know a season 4 was out.  My daughter-in-law told me they can't find season 3 in Sweden and since she hasn't come over to the US for work in awhile she hasn't been able to get any.  So I went out and bought 2 or 3 packs of season 3 and then when i went to my daughter's she'd bought a bunch of them including a little bus thingie with some in it.  Anyway, I'm suppose to get all this wrapped and mailed out and I haven't even wrapped them yet.   I'm going to do it tonight and mail them tomorrow and hope they get there before the 3 of them (son, DIL and granddaughter) go back to work and school.  Yesterday I talked to my granddaughter on the phone and asked her how many presents were under their tree and she said "Not one present" and then she said "If we put them under the tree the dogs eat them!"   

Today I got my husband and grandson to put another dresser in our bedroom as I'm hoping to get more organized.  I have to use my bedroom as an office too and it gets pretty full of stuff in here. (Which is why, I think, I don't sleep well at night)  I'm taking everything out of a file cabinet and stuffing it into another file cabinet and putting the empty one of our local Facebook buy and sell page.  By the new year I want all traces of me becoming a messy, hoarder, pig, packrat, out of the picture!  Yesterday I found boxes of new boots under my bed that my daughter gave me last year because they didn't fit her just right.  I just sold one today on Facebook and I'll probably take photos of the others and put them on tomorrow.  I've heard a lot of clutter under your bed can keep you awake at night.  I also heard knifes or other weapons under a bed can cause marital discord.  (I'm not saying it's TRUE, just saying what I read).  Last year I took a nice sword collection my son-in-law had given my husband out from under the bed and put it in the back floor of our closet.  

This is the agenda thread so I'll say tomorrow, I hope to go to the post office and mail the box to my granddaughter, pick up a few things we need from Wal-mart and then come back home and sort through more stuff to get rid of.


----------



## fureverywhere

Linda-helpful hint, they do have some of Season 4 on Amazon with a pack or two available Dec 25th. I decided my girl has enough stuff, so for her March birthday I'll have to rustle some up. They'll probably be to Season 12 by then...somebody hatched a great gimmick there!!!!


----------



## ndynt

Linda, I can so relate...am now in the process of downsizing from a 7 room 2 bath house, with a studio, to a 258 sq. foot area.  
Annie, your days sound so wonderful.
Georgia...your Christmas cooking is making me drool.  All I have accomplished is creme de menthe fudge and peanut butter fudge. Going to try and get some cookies made.  Nothing fancy this year, though.  
Perhaps some Christmas music will get me in the spirit....


----------



## AprilT

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Spot on, AprilT! I didn't think I'd ever see the day when I'd miss cleaning other people's toilets, making their mirrors streak free or scrubbing the gunk off the top of their cooktops Today I was even giving serious thought to looking for a fast-food job. Yup. It would suit me well because I wouldn't waste any time at work eating; I loathe fast food.
> 
> QS, time for you to investigate things that will hold your interest. Don't retire without a plan!



I can see wanting to retire under those circumstances for sure, as stated in my earlier post it will depend on your type of work and how you feel about it for the most part some jobs you want to retire from on day one maybe even in the first hour.


----------



## Ameriscot

I have a friend who is retiring in May, age 63, and she's afraid she'll be bored.  She has a high powered job and I think she'll miss the challenges.


----------



## Linda

fureverywhere said:


> Linda-helpful hint, they do have some of Season 4 on Amazon with a pack or two available Dec 25th. I decided my girl has enough stuff, so for her March birthday I'll have to rustle some up. They'll probably be to Season 12 by then...somebody hatched a great gimmick there!!!!


Yes, I'm even thinking about holding back some of these season 3 for her birthday in April.  Whoever thought this Shoppkin thing up was even smarter than the Beanie Baby creator, I think.


----------



## Linda

ndynt said:


> Linda, I can so relate...am now in the process of downsizing from a 7 room 2 bath house, with a studio, to a 258 sq. foot area.
> Annie, your days sound so wonderful.
> Georgia...your Christmas cooking is making me drool.  All I have accomplished is creme de menthe fudge and peanut butter fudge. Going to try and get some cookies made.  Nothing fancy this year, though.
> Perhaps some Christmas music will get me in the spirit....


Nona, you are moving to a travel trailer right?  I have lived in them before and actually I love them.  We have a couple here on our property for when we have overnight guests.  I have one and my brother has one.  My husband's sister and her husband sold their house and bought a travel trailer and a large pick up.  They haven't pulled the trailer around though, just have it in a nice trailer park by a lake.  I told my husband I'd be glad to live in a nice travel trailer if he'd just build a big deck on it for outdoor living and build a nice storage shed for some of my books.  They are so neat and organized inside.  And so easy to keep clean if you don't overfill them.


----------



## ndynt

Yes, Linda. So nice to know that you have had these experiences. Hope you shall not mind if I shout out an occasional "help" in your direction.  I am a total novice blindly fuddling through setting it up.  
 My MD's have decided I can no longer live alone.  Love my privacy though.  Refuse to live with anyone, much less a nursing home. 
 County will not let me build a teeny tiny house, nor live in a travel trailer...unless I am building a house or remodeling.  My daughter is going to remodel my house and she and her family will live in it.  So I shall live in my travel trailer. on a small portion of my land as long as I am allowed to. 
 My son built me a wonderful big shed years ago, that I shall turn into a studio.  The travel trailer, with the slide out, is larger than most senior housing apartments.


----------



## Linda

Sure Nona, ask me anything you want, maybe I'll know the answer.   I've never owned one with a slid out but I've been in them and they have a lot more room.  It's good you'll be close to your daughter like that too.  My husband and I are the same way, we want our privacy.  I hope we never have to live with any of our children.


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Yes, Linda. So nice to know that you have had these experiences. Hope you shall not mind if I shout out an occasional "help" in your direction.  I am a total novice blindly fuddling through setting it up.
> My MD's have decided I can no longer live alone.  Love my privacy though.  Refuse to live with anyone, much less a nursing home.
> County will not let me build a teeny tiny house, nor live in a travel trailer...unless I am building a house or remodeling.  My daughter is going to remodel my house and she and her family will live in it.  So I shall live in my travel trailer. on a small portion of my land as long as I am allowed to.
> My son built me a wonderful big shed years ago, that I shall turn into a studio.  The travel trailer, with the slide out, is larger than most senior housing apartments.



Hope you are happy in your new accommodation, Nona.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, boys and girls. Our rain has started and isn't expected to stop until _maybe_ the weekend. We are under a flood watch. Yesterday the flood watch was supposed to be until 7 am on Friday...today it has been extended until 7 pm on Friday. At least we don't have to shovel it

Nona, my little granny flat is just under 300sf. It can be done!


----------



## vickyNightowl

More baking,traditional Greek Christmas cookies.


----------



## QuickSilver

I can't believe the warm wet weather we are having...  I didn't even where a jacket for my walk yesterday..  Just a sweatshirt.. and I was very comfortable.


----------



## Jackie22

Getting ready for what I hope will be final follow up on my cataract surgery.....heavy fog this morning.


----------



## AprilT

Georgia stay safe.

Jackie, guess we were out making the hospital rounds about similar time frame, I hope all went well.

I'm back home from another MRI on my lower Lumbar.  I can't stand those machines, good thing I chose top 40 this time instead of what I thought would be music to make me relax such as classical and alternative like Enya; the upbeat music made a huge different or maybe it was I didn't get to sleep till around 4am which put me into a bit of a daze so the booming noises which makes it sound like you've been lost out in space, was less intimidating.  This time I also kept my eyes closed also made a huge difference.    I've really got to try to get to sleep earlier at night, 4 am is ridiculous, but, even my 2 am shut eye is bothersome at times.  I keep forgetting to put he lavender oil on the pillow case, but that's a bit problematic to my sinuses at times.


----------



## Ameriscot

Jackie and Aprill, hope all goes well with you both healthwise!

Heavy rain again today.  I walked down to the gym which is 1km away (.6 mi) but when I was finished it was pouring.  Phoned hubby to beg him to come pick me up, and he was already outside waiting for me.  

Can't ride bikes today, can't kayak, can't go for a walk or visit temples.  Hmmm....  can always go to malls or our fave coffee shop, or read or sit here online....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. Ameriscot, I can't choose for you but for me? Malls AND coffee shop!

More rain today. Lots more rain! I'm glad I don't have to go anywhere.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Good morning. Ameriscot, I can't choose for you but for me? Malls AND coffee shop!
> 
> More rain today. Lots more rain! I'm glad I don't have to go anywhere.



Never made it to the mall but we go often for coffee then to pick up whatever we need in the superstore.


----------



## QuickSilver

Work today... then off 4 days...... work 4 days... off 3.....


----------



## Ameriscot

The sun came back today.  Coffee and shopping at the mall, lunch at one of our fave restaurants.  Going for a bike ride later when the sun isn't as strong - about 3ish.  Stopping into a temple we haven't revisited yet, then dinner at another fave.


----------



## Ruthanne

I was going to say you are up late but then I saw you are in Scotland or are you?  I'm cooking some spaghetti with meat sauce for Christmas eve.  I was supposed to go out of town but don't feel up to it for personal reasons.  I used to go to my brother's on Christmas but he is out of town this year.  He is probably in Washington state right now with his daughter and wife.  I am supposed to go to my sister n law's brother on Christmas day.  I have to call him and ask if I can bring Suzy dog with me.  They have cats now and I'm not sure if my dog is welcome now.


----------



## Ameriscot

Annie said:


> I was going to say you are up late but then I saw you are in Scotland or are you?  I'm cooking some spaghetti with meat sauce for Christmas eve.  I was supposed to go out of town but don't feel up to it for personal reasons.  I used to go to my brother's on Christmas but he is out of town this year.  He is probably in Washington state right now with his daughter and wife.  I am supposed to go to my sister n law's brother on Christmas day.  I have to call him and ask if I can bring Suzy dog with me.  They have cats now and I'm not sure if my dog is welcome now.



My home is in Scotland but we are spending the winter in Thailand.  So it's mid afternoon here.  We are 12 hours ahead of EST.  Skyped my granddaughters in Michigan earlier, before they went to bed.

So you are up very late!


----------



## Linda

Annie, what kind of dog do you have?  Did you get permission to take it with you?  Our Boxer is also named Suzy.  She's an outdoor dog but my husband lets her in every morning before I get up and then she also comes in at night if it's cold.  She has a nice dog house on our porch so I think there is seldom a night she needs to come in but.....

There will just be 3 (my husband and my brother) of us for Christmas dinner so I'm making the guys what they really want.  They always say they like leftovers best so I'm cooking a turkey tomorrow and then on Christmas serve them hot turkey sandwiches with gravy and dressing.  We'll have lemon meringue pie for dessert, which they both love.


----------



## Ruthanne

Ameriscot said:


> My home is in Scotland but we are spending the winter in Thailand.  So it's mid afternoon here.  We are 12 hours ahead of EST.  Skyped my granddaughters in Michigan earlier, before they went to bed.
> 
> So you are up very late!


Oh yes I just saw you are in Thailand for the winter.  It's about 2:45 am now almost.  I slept all day yesterday so I am up now cooking.  I am EST time.



Linda said:


> Annie, what kind of dog do you have?  Did you get permission to take it with you?  Our Boxer is also named Suzy.  She's an outdoor dog but my husband lets her in every morning before I get up and then she also comes in at night if it's cold.  She has a nice dog house on our porch so I think there is seldom a night she needs to come in but.....
> 
> There will just be 3 (my husband and my brother) of us for Christmas dinner so I'm making the guys what they really want.  They always say they like leftovers best so I'm cooking a turkey tomorrow and then on Christmas serve them hot turkey sandwiches with gravy and dressing.  We'll have lemon meringue pie for dessert, which they both love.


Suzy is a Shih Tsu.  She is about 6  years old and has turned gray already.  She is an indoor dog.  Your Christmas eve and Christmas dinner sounds so good!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good Christmas Eve morning! It's 71F and pouring rain here. Lots of thunder and lightning. The lightning was so bad earlier that it woke me up...felt like there was a light show going on in my bedroom. We have flood watches and warnings all over the area, and I'm glad I don't have to go anywhere. All those folks who saved their shopping for the last minute? That should be a dandy challenge.

All I need to do today is make a cheesecake for our Christmas dinner dessert and boil some eggs for deviled eggs tomorrow. I think. My daughter will probably think of something else for me to do.

Edited to add: Ameriscot! No new pictures? I live for them


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Good Christmas Eve morning! It's 71F and pouring rain here. Lots of thunder and lightning. The lightning was so bad earlier that it woke me up...felt like there was a light show going on in my bedroom. We have flood watches and warnings all over the area, and I'm glad I don't have to go anywhere. All those folks who saved their shopping for the last minute? That should be a dandy challenge.
> 
> All I need to do today is make a cheesecake for our Christmas dinner dessert and boil some eggs for deviled eggs tomorrow. I think. My daughter will probably think of something else for me to do.
> 
> Edited to add: Ameriscot! No new pictures? I live for them



  No pics on rainy days but I did take a few today.  Posting soon.


----------



## AprilT

First time in a decade, I find myself being a Christmas eve last minute shopper for a gift.  Grrrrrrrrrrr.  I was hoping to avoid this, but, well, here I am about to run out to the stores.  Good thing I have a bunch of stores just up the street, Ross, Bed-Bath-&-Beyond, Marshalls, Bealls and a couple of other stores, so I don't have to go far, I just hope I can find something worth going to those stores to purchase as I don't have the energy to travel farther away.  Sigh.  

This isn't my fault, I hadn't planned to do anything for the holiday and I don't usually do the gift exchange unless I'm going to a specific party or out with friends.  This is when claiming to be a Jahovah's witniss comes in handy, j/k, but, not with my close friends, they know better.  Oh well.  I know my friends don't expect a gift, it truly wouldn't hurt them as they understand my situation, but, I just couldn't show up empty handed.  Plus I know there will be something waiting under my besties tree for me, no way is she going to have all the fun of giving.


----------



## QuickSilver

Grandkids...  Christmas eve dinner... board games... Santa for the grand finale


----------



## Jackie22

Cooking, cooking....going to my son's tonight to see Santa.

Merry Christmas and Good Wishes for everyone on the forum.


----------



## Kadee

Nice quiet day for us ,it's C/day  here in Aust ...but we had all our celebrations yesterday due to my daughter and GD having to go back to the city today due to her having shared custody with 10 year old GD with  her ex 
We had a really nice few days ( but very hot weather) so we didn't go to the beach ,as we normally do ,we did however go out last night after dark on the tourist tram which conducts a tour of Christmas lights around our town each year it was rally nice with lots of people outside due to it being fairly hot ..Merry Christmas to everyone hope to " catch" up with you all on here again as soon  as the festive season finishes :christmas1:


----------



## Ameriscot

It's xmas morning in Thailand. Skyped my family who had just finished xmas eve dinner on Michigan.

Having a cappuccino before accompanying hubby to mass. Hubby is catholic. I'm ex catholic.


----------



## fureverywhere

Christmas Eve and hubby wasn't up to cooking. As an Italian American and lapsed Catholic he still wants to observe the seven fish tradition. We found the perfect seafood place and will definitely go back. We looked at all the Christmas décor on the way home...lovely night. Then we got home...two men from across the street yelling loudly in the street. What it boiled down to was "**** you just ****you MAHN, you ain't nothin' but a JUNKIE!". Then the screech of tires, and a Merry Xmas to you and yours...indeed. At least no squad cars or gunfire. Aye, at least they weren't at our house.


----------



## Ruthanne

I did get permission to take my Suzy dog to the dinner today.  Suzy loves people!  It will be a good time with my sister n laws brother and his life partner.  They are very nice people.


----------



## QuickSilver

Quiet morning as we had our party last night...  Older son coming by later and we are going out to dinner in Chinatown..


----------



## fureverywhere

Merry Christmas Everybody!!!! Opening presents, French toast then going to brother's house. Mr. Baby is waiting for his Grandma


----------



## Jackie22

Waiting for the gang to arrive......


----------



## Butterfly

Quiet day today.  I went to Christmas Eve candlelight service last night and then drove around looking at the lights.


----------



## fureverywhere

70 degrees on Christmas Day is weird though. I lived in Florida for seven years and you got used to them hauling a truck of snow to the park so the kids could play in it...shopping for a tree in shorts. But where we live now you should at least need a coat this time of year. Can fix global warming so I guess I'll just enjoy it.


----------



## Linda

Now that we've eaten I am going to relax the rest of the day.  I have a Thomas Kincaid puzzle I just started.  First I guess I'll go outside in the cold (upper 40s) and sit by my husband for awhile and read, just to be sociable.  He is doing what he loves to do best, if he isn't fishing, out working on an old car.  

Butterfly, I love driving around looking at lights too.  My husband can't see to drive so well in the dark anymore so we skip it unless we are at our daughter's at the right time of the year.  She sent me some photos of a walk around the neighborhood that she, her hubby and the 2 girls made last night.  They live near a few streets where the people go all out so it was beautiful.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Quiet day once all the debris was gathered up. Santa brought me a bike...the old-fashioned kind without gears and hand brakes. Yay! A bike I can ride. My daughter got a bike, too, and we were out in the cul de sac in our jammies testing them this morning. Santa also brought me an assortment of loot, including a grown-up coloring book and coloring pencils.

Just when we thought the rains were done with us, it started up again. Flood watches all around the area and even tornado watches. So far they aren't real close to us. And it was much too warm today. I think our high temp was 75. It's supposed to be warmer tomorrow and still in the 70s into early next week. It wouldn't surprise me if we're up to our eyebrows in sNOw and/or ice by next weekend, though!


----------



## Butterfly

fureverywhere said:


> Christmas Eve and hubby wasn't up to cooking. As an Italian American and lapsed Catholic he still wants to observe the seven fish tradition. We found the perfect seafood place and will definitely go back. We looked at all the Christmas décor on the way home...lovely night. Then we got home...two men from across the street yelling loudly in the street. What it boiled down to was "**** you just ****you MAHN, you ain't nothin' but a JUNKIE!". Then the screech of tires, and a Merry Xmas to you and yours...indeed. At least no squad cars or gunfire. Aye, at least they weren't at our house.



What's the seven fish tradition, Fur?


----------



## fureverywhere

http://www.swide.com/art-culture/fe...as-tradition-not-all-italians-know/2014/12/17


----------



## Ameriscot

Saturday morning here.  Nearly lunchtime.  The sea is too rough to take out the kayak, although it's sunny and not a sign of rain.  Maybe a bike ride down some side roads.  And book a longboat/snorkeling tour for sometime next week.

When I Skyped family day before yesterday I had a chat with sister and we've picked dates for this summer.  She's coming to Scotland for 3 weeks then we are flying back together.  But we will only stay for 2 weeks this time instead of the usual month.  We have a family wedding in Scotland the end of July and Aussie inlaws are coming to it.  We'll spend a few weeks with them afterwards.  

I love these visits but it cuts into our very long bike rides.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Another warm and (maybe) sunny day here. Right now it's 67F so coffee on the patio. Now if you'll excuse me...I love coffee on the patio!


----------



## Waterlilly

Aw enjoy your coffee Georgiaxplant!  I have a real exciting day planned. Grocery store  Of course that all depends on if hubs gets the water line fixed he broke yesterday. Never let a retired carpenter do plumbing. I have been hiding out in the house hoping for a nice neighbor to come rescue him.


----------



## QuickSilver

A trip to the grocery store... maybe some laundry.... get ready to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Ina

Today I going to spend some time learning more about my computers.  I don't do too bad on my iPad, (my second one), but I'm still just staring at my new Dell XPS18, although I finally have gotten the Dell connected to the wireless printer.  

I admit that any time I wanted or needed something done to the many computers I had over the past thirty years, I handed the machine to my hubby, and 'poof' all was magically done.  Since he has been gone, I have had to ask others to help me, and that is getting old.  So it is time I pull out my courage peek at the scary monsters.


Today I want to find out how get some of those neat animated cartoons you guys show in your posts.  I don't even know what they are called.  I've asked a couple of people, but as soon as they say something like left or right click, I loose it.  iPads don't have left/right clicks, for that matter there is no mouse.

So is there anyone who can advice me on iPads, or tell me what those animated cartoons are called, (not emoticons), and maybe where to find them?  I have a cellular iPad Air 2 128GB.


----------



## Waterlilly

Ina I can't do thoses things on my iPad either. I can on my lap top or tablet.  I think they are called memes (meems).


----------



## Linda

Ina, I've found the "For Dummie's" books helpful with computer programs etc. and then I've usually bought a couple other computer books too.  I need to spend more time going through them though.  My son-in-law gave me an Ipad tablet he'd gotten for Christmas a couple years ago because he had a couple already.  I gave it back after a few days, I just wasn't up to dealing with it.  I like to type too much to mess with those kinds of keyboards and not have a mouse.  I imagine if I had a smart phone I'd be more comfortable with the ipads etc.  I hope you are having good luck with it and learning a lot.  I know these kinds of things can keep our minds agile and hold off dementia.  Or at lest that's what my kids keep telling me.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunny again today.  But the sea is still too wild for taking out the kayak.  Anyway, we're a bit worn out from our bike ride and hike up a steep road yesterday.  We also walked to dinner instead of driving or cycling - 3 miles roundtrip. 

Hubby is on the bedroom porch with the fan and his feet up reading The Guardian on his Kindle.  I might start a new book.  Will be in the pool later.  Went to the gym this morning for opening time at 7.  Hubby was in the pool doing laps just after 6.


----------



## fureverywhere

I have FitBit and I got lazy for awhile there. Working my way back up my friends chart. Not really competitive...it's just when you have maybe 200 friends plus and you're even around 60 it's a good feeling.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Nothing on my agenda today except doing nothing and hoping I'm not really getting a cold. I don't want a cold. I don't want to be sick. I REFUSE!


----------



## Butterfly

Well, the condition of the streets and roads here dictate that I won't be going anywhere today, that's for sure. I was hoping it would get above freezing so I could dig out my car, but the weather guy says no.  So I guess I'll just putz around the house again.  At this rate I'm going to get cabin fever!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Still raining here. Ugh. I'm tired of rain! It's not as warm this morning as it has been..."only" 61F and not supposed to get to 70F today. It could be that by tomorrow, I'll have to turn the furnace on again.

Today I'm going to lunch with a friend/former client, but I get to meet her at her house and play with *my* dog before we go. :love_heart: that dog! I'm going to dog sit with her from the 7th until the 11th. Yippee. It will seem odd to go there and not clean. LOL


----------



## hossthehermit

Sitting here watching the snow .............


----------



## Ameriscot

Nearly 8pm here.  Had a long bike ride, nice lunch, swim in the pool to cool off, a bit of shopping for family, long walk, nice dinner, a few beers.


----------



## AprilT

I'm presently out of town visiting with my long time best friend until just after the New Year begins.  Seems my friend doesn't know how to stop trying to make this the best holiday ever for me and I'm starting to get all teary eyed all over again.  She just called me and told me to be ready to walk out the door when she gets home from work if I want to go get a mani pedi, her treat.  I know she feels bad for me not having family and all and it's been some difficult times these past holiday years, but, she's going overboard, there's no way, I can let this past without finding a way to repay all she's done to bring so much cheer over this past week.  I'll have to share later what she did Christmas when she surprised me with my gift, I swear I wish she had a camera going, she pulled such a great prank and I didn't even get angry, because I was laughing so hard.  

I actually want to tell her to stop, ever feel like that when someone does too much for you to the point you just can't take it, not bother when my exes do it someone I had romantic ties to, but, I know my pal, my sister of sorts, cares about me, but, I don't want her to feel she has to keep spending to cheer me up.  Now if she secretly hit the lotto, that's another story.


----------



## ndynt

April, your friend sounds like a very loving and giving person.   She probably is getting great joy by doing all this.  Though it is overwhelming, perhaps it would be devastating to  burst her bubble of happiness.
I am leaving today for a few days with my family....for a belated Christmas.  Will be able to actually hold and play with my two great grand babies, who live in Utah.   Only get to see them once a year.
Georgia, did the floods affect you?


----------



## AprilT

ndynt said:


> April, your friend sounds like a very loving and giving person.   She probably is getting great joy by doing all this.  Though it is overwhelming, perhaps it would be devastating to  burst her bubble of happiness.



Thanks Nona, I do have to remember back on the days when I was in a better position to squander money and lavish all kinds of gifts on friends I did so with great glee, it gave me such pleasure to be able to make someone happy if I could afford it, so, I will try to get more comfortable and just let her have fun with it.  I just need to think of it the way you phrased it.  I think I've become to comfortable with my own miserable states when it comes to the holiday season and she's ruining that big time this year.  LOL!

What, I'm going to do is pay it forward by starting a Christmas fund to help a family out for next year's holiday plus put aside monies for a special gift for my bestie.


----------



## 911

I already did what was on my agenda for today. I received a call from a friend of mine's wife asking me to please come for a visit. My friend was diagnosed with stage 4 colon cancer.  I live in PA and he lives in Maryland, which is not all that far, maybe an hour and a half drive. He also was a State Trooper working in the Investigation Division for major crimes. We worked side by side for eleven years. I had been wondering why I had not heard from him in quite awhile. I called him a few times these past six months or so, but he never answered any of my calls or messages. I was really sorry to learn of his illness. He will be going into Hospice in about two weeks. I went to see him early this morning and visited with him for about three hours. it was tough saying good-bye, but he was starting to doze in and out, so I thought it was best for me to leave.


----------



## AprilT

911 said:


> I already did what was on my agenda for today. I received a call from a friend of mine's wife asking me to please come for a visit. My friend was diagnosed with stage 4 colon cancer.  I live in PA and he lives in Maryland, which is not all that far, maybe an hour and a half drive. He also was a State Trooper working in the Investigation Division for major crimes. We worked side by side for eleven years. I had been wondering why I had not heard from him in quite awhile. I called him a few times these past six months or so, but he never answered any of my calls or messages. I was really sorry to learn of his illness. He will be going into Hospice in about two weeks. I went to see him early this morning and visited with him for about three hours. it was tough saying good-bye, but he was starting to doze in and out, so I thought it was best for me to leave.



So sorry for your sad news, you are a good friend.


----------



## Raven

911, You did a very good deed this morning by visiting your friend.
We all need our friends when illness strikes.


After a green Christmas we are being hit by a second snow storm.
The highways are extremely slippery and there is very little traffic by our house.
Not much to do but stay inside where it is warm and safe.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

AprilT, so did you enjoy your mani/pedi? What a great friend you have!

911, it's nice that you were able to spend time with your friend. Before my dad died years ago, family visited often but it was rare that friends came. Maybe they didn't know what to say? I have no idea.

Lunch with my friend yesterday was fun. I met her at her house, and when her dog saw me she got so excited that she jumped up off all fours. Wish I'd had a camera.

We laughed and carried on like a couple of teenage girls...window shopping and browsing our favorite shops after leaving the restaurant. And then? Then she begged me to come back to work for her. She didn't exactly grovel, but close! I still dog sit for her and will again next Thursday until the following Monday morning. 

The way she "explained" it is that The New Me is "adequate" but leaves a lot undone. In spite of that, she was going to keep her because cleaning fairies are hard to find, and as she put it "the house is cleaner on the day she's been there than it was when I left for work." Then discovered that she had a "helper" with her the last time she was there. What? She took someone else with her without so much as a by-your-leave from a client? Not good! And the cleaning fairy's helper hasn't been seen or heard from since that day. Hm. I believe I'd be taking inventory of my jewelry!

I thought about it a bunch, discussed it with my daughter, decided that I'd do it. It's just one day every other week, and she sweetened the pot with a BIG increase in pay. Money talks! LOL  And it will be something to look forward to again. However: no, I won't take on anybody else and swore her to secrecy because words gets around, and I am NOT going back to actually having to work except for those two days a month.


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> April, your friend sounds like a very loving and giving person.   She probably is getting great joy by doing all this.  Though it is overwhelming, perhaps it would be devastating to  burst her bubble of happiness.
> I am leaving today for a few days with my family....for a belated Christmas.  Will be able to actually hold and play with my two great grand babies, who live in Utah.   Only get to see them once a year.
> Georgia, did the floods affect you?



Enjoy the visit with family, Nona.


----------



## Ameriscot

911, sorry about your friend.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

ndynt, flooding hasn't affected us yet but all around us for sure. And for the first time ever in memory, I just got a flood warning alert on my phone. That has never happened before. It must be worse than it seems.


----------



## AprilT

GeorgiaXplant said:


> AprilT, so did you enjoy your mani/pedi? What a great friend you have!
> 
> 911, it's nice that you were able to spend time with your friend. Before my dad died years ago, family visited often but it was rare that friends came. Maybe they didn't know what to say? I have no idea.
> 
> Lunch with my friend yesterday was fun. I met her at her house, and when her dog saw me she got so excited that she jumped up off all fours. Wish I'd had a camera.
> 
> We laughed and carried on like a couple of teenage girls...window shopping and browsing our favorite shops after leaving the restaurant. And then? Then she begged me to come back to work for her. She didn't exactly grovel, but close! I still dog sit for her and will again next Thursday until the following Monday morning.
> 
> The way she "explained" it is that The New Me is "adequate" but leaves a lot undone. In spite of that, she was going to keep her because cleaning fairies are hard to find, and as she put it "the house is cleaner on the day she's been there than it was when I left for work." Then discovered that she had a "helper" with her the last time she was there. What? She took someone else with her without so much as a by-your-leave from a client? Not good! And the cleaning fairy's helper hasn't been seen or heard from since that day. Hm. I believe I'd be taking inventory of my jewelry!
> 
> I thought about it a bunch, discussed it with my daughter, decided that I'd do it. It's just one day every other week, and she sweetened the pot with a BIG increase in pay. Money talks! LOL  And it will be something to look forward to again. However: no, I won't take on anybody else and swore her to secrecy because words gets around, and I am NOT going back to actually having to work except for those two days a month.




Georgia, I ended up passing on the pedi-mani, because of an option she gave me after I ooed and ahhed over these cool speakers I saw in the phone store after she treated me to dinner.  At first, I said I rather have the mani-pedi, but thought, no, I can wait till I get back home for that.  I didn't purposely get excited over the phone speakers, but, the sound was just so cool and sparkly, my eyes bugged out and I guess she laughed and thought she'd offer it as an alternative.  

Her birthday is coming up next month, so, I'll at least have an opportunity to get her something I hope she'll really like for that occasion.

Georgia, sounds like you and your friend had a great time.  Just spending time, being there for each other thick and thin, no gifts needed really are what's most important in the equation.  The telling of the gifts is keeping with the my holiday experience.


----------



## Kadee

NYE here in Aust , We decided to bring the caravan to Adelaide as we go out dancing for that celebration ,  we normally  have to travel home ( 2 hours) after we leave dance about 1 am.
 Hubby is dropping off to sleep on way home from a normal dance which finishes at 10.30 pm so I feel uneasy him driving home latter than normal, I feel this is a better option than risking an accident 
Its fairly hot here, 40c today .. We are down here till Monday


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Happy New Year, y'all. With the time difference, Kadee is probably already enjoying the run-up to midnight. As for me, I'll fall asleep long before the clock strikes but won't miss ringing in the New Year because the neighbors' fireworks always wake me up in time!


----------



## QuickSilver

Happy new year   (At least I hope so)...   Planning a dinner out with hubby... and then home to watch the festivities on TV..  IF we can stay awake..  I'm afraid my desire to "ring in the New Year"  is kapoot.... a few glasses of wine and a quiet night sounds so much better..


----------



## AprilT

Wishing you, Georgia,  QS and all a Happy one too.  A night of watching the festivities on TV it will be for friends and myself.


----------



## Jackie22

I'd like to wish everyone a very Happy New Year also.....Bella and I probably won't make it until midnight.


----------



## QuickSilver

We are going to try again this year.. but if other years are any indication we won't make it.


----------



## JustBonee

Jackie22 said:


> I'd like to wish everyone a very Happy New Year also.....Bella and I probably won't make it until midnight.



I'm with you Jackie ... my fur kids and I have a hard time staying up ..... BUT if the fireworks around the area get too loud, we are forced awake at midnight. ... like it or not.  
Happy New Year all ..:newyearseve:


----------



## Ameriscot

Well, it's less than 2 hours to 2016 here in Thailand.  Wished my Aussie inlaws a happy new years 2 hours ago.  Went to a nice party but now I'm pished and will be asleep well before midnight.  So happy new years!


----------



## Pam

Another 8 hours before we reach midnight here in the UK. I've had a little nap this afternoon ready for this evening's partying with youngest son, his partner, her mother, their friends and, of course, my grandson. We're going to a club (small and within walking distance) and then back to son's house where I'll stay the night. This is the one night of the year when I will have a drink or two but only enough to give me confidence to get up dancing. nthego: 

Happy New Year.


----------



## Butterfly

I'm planning on a quiet day and evening.  I went out to get some groceries, etc. yesterday.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I was in bed by 10 and even the loud fireworks didn't wake me up this year.

I'm giving serious thought to dusting and vacuuming today. A job well thought over is half done, right?


----------



## Jackie22

Slept soundly through the night...today is grocery shopping.


----------



## AprilT

A new year, a new day, nothing planned for the day, I've had a lovely time visiting with friends, but, I'm looking forward to returning to my own place.  I some books and movies I want to catch up on reading and viewing.  I think I'll mostly just star out the window and watch boob tube today.

So glad I had a chance to close out the year and start the new one in the company of good company.  Wishing you all the best that this year has to offer.


----------



## Butterfly

Miss Bonnie, my sweet pittie, did not approve of the fireworks, etc. last night, and barked herself silly most of the post midnight hours.  SOO, I slept late today and didn't do a whole lot of anything.  Like Georgia, I considered some housework -- but I rejected the idea.


----------



## Ameriscot

The sea is finally calming down even though the weather has been sunny with a good breeze but not high winds.  So we might make it out into the kayak today.  If not, a bike ride down to our favourite restaurant for an early dinner as we don't want to ride back in the dark.  It gets dark by 6.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

After much thought yesterday, I decided to get the housework done. I even folded the laundry. The trouble with getting it all done is that there's nothing left to do today

If it's sunny today, my daughter and I are going to ride our bikes around the subdivision. Sun is predicted but it was predicted for yesterday, too, and didn't happen.


----------



## Ameriscot

Did some paddling in our kayak this afternoon.  The sea finally calmed down.  Tomorrow (Monday) plans are gym for me, laps in pool for hubby, then out to a seaside restaurant for lunch where we hope to book a 4 hour longboat trip which includes stops on 2 islands and snorkeling.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

And includes posting more pictures, right?

Yesterday I bought the 21st Stephanie Plum book by Janet Evanovich. It's going with me to dog sit next weekend if I can keep my hands off it until then.


----------



## Butterfly

IT got up a bit above freezing here today, so I was able to walk the dog without frostbite setting in  That's a good thing!


----------



## Ameriscot

Gym - done. Skype sister in MI - done. Ride bikes to seaside restaurant. Done. Waiting for food. Will book our boat trip for snorkeling before we leave.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's back to real life today. Almost. G'kids go back to school tomorrow.

It's colder than a banker's heart this morning, relatively speaking, and due to a brisk north wind supposed to feel 10-15 degrees colder than the 40F that's predicted. Guess I won't ride my bike today. I could probably handle the cold, but the wind might blow me over!

Maybe I'll rearrange a couple of pieces of furniture today. Or move the bed and vacuum under it. Or clean out the cupboard under the kitchen sink. Life in the fast lane is exhausting, I tell ya!


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> And includes posting more pictures, right?
> 
> Yesterday I bought the 21st Stephanie Plum book by Janet Evanovich. It's going with me to dog sit next weekend if I can keep my hands off it until then.



Yup.  In the diary.


----------



## Bobw235

Went to the gym for the first time in years and showed my wife how to use various machines.  Feeling good about this first visit.  Didn't push too hard today.  I can see this becoming a regular place for me to visit since it's open 24 hours.


----------



## Kadee

Going into the city to the Apple shop to ask how to transfer all my data /apps from my old iPad Air to my new iPad air2 My older one which I've had for two years is full ..it's a 32g and I've upgraded to a 64g Its my 70 th birthday in about 3 weeks so I shouted myself the new iPad ,hubby is getting me a new leather cover for it ...
Doing all this while down in city with the caravan ..going home tomorrow after almost a week down here caching up on doctors app, socialising ,personal business 
I'm breathing a huge sigh of relief today ..as a result of that sudden collapse in Oct ,The transport department send me a   from to be filled in by a specialist and the GP, clearing me to drive my car and retain my drivers licence :thumbsup: as no doctor has come up with any reason for the sudden illness ,my GP who has known me since 1988 believes it was low blood sugar


----------



## tortiecat

Signed up for activities here this month, took down some Christmas decorations,
called a friend,  just the regular routine things.


----------



## Butterfly

Kadee46 said:


> Going into the city to the Apple shop to ask how to transfer all my data /apps from my old iPad Air to my new iPad air2 My older one which I've had for two years is full ..it's a 32g and I've upgraded to a 64g Its my 70 th birthday in about 3 weeks so I shouted myself the new iPad ,hubby is getting me a new leather cover for it ...
> Doing all this while down in city with the caravan ..going home tomorrow after almost a week down here caching up on doctors app, socialising ,personal business
> I'm breathing a huge sigh of relief today ..as a result of that sudden collapse in Oct ,The transport department send me a   from to be filled in by a specialist and the GP, clearing me to drive my car and retain my drivers licence :thumbsup: as no doctor has come up with any reason for the sudden illness ,my GP who has known me since 1988 believes it was low blood sugar



I keeled over once from low blood sugar (this was years ago).  It was a super busy day at work and I was rushing all day to be sure I could be done in time to meet a friend to see a play.  Didn't take time to eat.  So, I fainted dead away at the play and never did get to see it (besides which it was embarrassing to just inelegantly flop over in the middle of a public place and all the fuss and all).   Docs said low blood sugar, and I got a big lecture.  I still have to be aware of not going too long without eating.  I'm not usually hungry in the morning so sometimes it's not till afternoon that I eat, and that is not a good plan.

Glad you got the approval to drive!


----------



## Butterfly

Went to see my chiropractor today to get my neck uncrinched. I was going to do a little shopping after, but the weather went south and so I came on back home.


----------



## Ameriscot

Spent 4 hours this morning/afternoon on a longboat snorkeling and swimming trip stopping on two islands.  Georgia, pics are in the diary.


----------



## Bobw235

Hit the gym this morning, even though it felt like -6°F (with the windchill).  Yes, I can do this!  Now it's time to work, so I've logged on to my office.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Bobw, would you mind a little extra effort on my behalf? It's been too cold and windy to ride my bike for the past couple of days.

Kadee, yay for a clean bill of health and glad you're cleared to drive again.

Ameriscot, loved today's pictures (or yesterday's, whichever applies). I'm getting smart...check for pictures before coming here. LOL


----------



## QuickSilver

Started back on the treadmill yesterday... will continue.    I need to undo the Holiday Sins.....


----------



## AprilT

This wasn't one of my best days, rush, rush, rushing to the point I ran out of the house this morning with two different sneakers on.  I didn't realize it till after I left my first appointment.  At first I was mortified than I started laughing hysterically, I mean what else could I do, there wasn't anywhere to hide, so, I had to just see the humor in my mix-up.  That's what I get for trying to decide between two pairs and then letting my mind drift to something else and then noticing the time on the clock and making a mad dash for the door forgetting to change the other sneaker to the match the it's pair I had decided on.  I had wondered why this one lady on the bus kept staring at me to the point of great annoyance.  I'm used to people giving me lingering looks for complimentary reasons, but, this turns out not to be one of those instances deservedly so.  Yep, in my own little cra cra world :turnaround:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm sure it didn't seem so when you first discovered it, but...that is too funny. I did that once with a pair of heels that I was wearing to work. Exactly the same style but one black and one navy blue. I was mortified!


----------



## Ameriscot

LOL, April.  I went to the mall here in my slippers one day!  

Georgia, thanks.  I'm 12 hours ahead of you.  

QS, well done!  

Been to the gym.  I get there when it opens at 7.  Going to the mall shortly to have a coffee then do our shopping.  Don't know what we'll do after that.  Might go out in the kayak late in the afternoon.


----------



## fureverywhere

Ah the best laid plans of cats and men...I had everything rounded up to go to the nice warm library and spend a couple hours posting applications. Then of course the new book stacks started calling to me..."Just come by and say hello, you haven't met some of us before"...when I looked up it was time to fetch kid from school. So tomorrow I'll post twice the applications, I had a good time.


----------



## imp

*Rough Day Today!*

Sittin', finally, in a hotel in Mesa, Arizona, within gettin' distance of the other big Phoenix area airport, Mesa Airport. Gettin' here was a drag, I argued unsuccessfully with my wife that a 5-hour drive would do it (half-way across the state), and leaving at 5AM on flight day, tomorrow, would easily get us to Mesa by noon, at the latest, her flight is at 2PM.

Her wisdom prevailed, she reserved this room in a rather luxury, swanky area, an update I am not suited for. There are two major ways to get here, either requiring traversing Phoenix in it's entirety to reach Mesa. I took the longer today, which is half-way Interstate I-10. Mistake. Getting to I-10, two-lanes well over 100 miles, passes directly through Lake Havasu City and Parker, congested as hell. And raining, folks driving crazy, a small Kia upside down along the way, geez. 

I asked AZJim about the other route some weeks ago. He informed it is very busy; I haven't driven it in 20 years or more, and of course this area (and State) has continued to grow like nuts. I-10 came to a standstill 5 miles before our cut-off to Mesa, still mid-afternoon, not rush hour yet; she remarked these folks do this twice a day, every working day! Having lived rurally 13 years in Missouri after 20 years in the Phoenix area, and now the past 3 semi-rural near Laughlin, Nevada, I today got a dose of what we have been missing! I will be returning home tomorrow, alone. Then the return flight, two weeks henceforth, do it again!  

Nuts!    imp


----------



## jujube

We took the truck in today because the air conditioning was on the fritz.  The fritz is going to cost $1700 to un-fritz.  Tomorrow, we're going to mourn the loss of $1700.  That's a lot of fritz.


----------



## imp

jujube said:


> We took the truck in today because the air conditioning was on the fritz.  The fritz is going to cost $1700 to un-fritz.  Tomorrow, we're going to mourn the loss of $1700.  That's a lot of fritz.



Jiminy! That's a lot of dough! Just wondering, none of my business, really; did you get more than one cost proposal?   imp


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> LOL, April.  *I went to the mall here in my slippers one day!
> 
> 
> *
> Georgia, thanks.  I'm 12 hours ahead of you.
> 
> QS, well done!
> 
> Been to the gym.  I get there when it opens at 7.  Going to the mall shortly to have a coffee then do our shopping.  Don't know what we'll do after that.  Might go out in the kayak late in the afternoon.



I'm almost certain I've done that at least once as well.  



GeorgiaXplant said:


> I'm sure it didn't seem so when you first discovered it, but...that is too funny. I did that once with a pair of heels that I was wearing to work. Exactly the same style but one black and one navy blue. I was mortified!



Oh and correction on the I noticed it after my first stop, I had been to the library prior to that appointment, so a whole other host of others possibly had the pleasure of seeing my new fashion trend.  I was so humored, I had snapped a couple of pictures while I was at the bus stop where I first realized my error.  View attachment 25386 View attachment 25387


----------



## Ameriscot

April, I wear these fuzzy slip on plantar fasciitis support slippers in the house like a good girl.  They don't feel much different than my PF sandals although they have straps in the back.  Got to the mall about a month ago and realized my feet felt a bit warm.  Looked down and ack!!!


----------



## Bobw235

Been up since 2:00 this morning, unable to fall back to sleep, so got out of bed at 3 AM and stayed up.  Hit the gym at 6:00 for an hour workout.  Time for a shower and then to log on to work for the day.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> April, I wear these fuzzy slip on plantar fasciitis support slippers in the house like a good girl.  They don't feel much different than my PF sandals although they have straps in the back.  Got to the mall about a month ago and realized my feet felt a bit warm.  Looked down and ack!!!




That's pretty funny. :laugh:  At least we can laugh at ourselves even if at first we felt horrified.  If anyone would have said anything, I just would have replied with, "Having one of those days." And grinned. :smug1:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Teen girls don't wear matching sox anymore. It's just not done. So we can wear shoes that don't match, right? The jury is still out on wearing slippers, though!


----------



## AprilT

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Teen girls don't wear matching sox anymore. It's just not done. So we can wear shoes that don't match, right? The jury is still out on wearing slippers, though!



LOL!  I think next time I'll try for the mixing of socks and different color sneakers as well, I  might as well go all out. aye.   It's funny I rarely wear socks or sneakers, except when going to physical therapy, even then I sometimes wear a sandal,  but it was so cold, more so in my apt than outdoors, I didn't know how to dress, I just know I didn't want my feet to be cold.  The temps dropped all the way down to the 50's overnight and were in the 60's when I left home, I even had to wear a jacket.  brrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## QuickSilver

Getting my nails done today using the gift certificate my son gave me for Christmas..


----------



## jujube

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Teen girls don't wear matching sox anymore. It's just not done. So we can wear shoes that don't match, right? _*The jury is still out on wearing slippers, though!*_



Apparently the jury is definitely IN on wearing fuzzy slippers at my local Walmart.  I see plenty of them.


----------



## Waterlilly

Isn't it funny that we Floridians are cold when it is in the 50's?  Unless the sun comes out today I will be staying in. This weather is a beast on my ankle and hubby's back. Suppose to warm up after today so we'll get out tomorrow.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's so "warm" here this morning that I drank my first cup of coffee on the patio. Warm? It's 41F. If it's actually a warm day, I can ride my new bike!

Need to be at *my* dog's house before 5:30 when her people leave for a long weekend in Vegas. Since what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas, I won't know whether they have a good time or not, but *my* dog and I will have a swell time. She got lots of new toys for Christmas

Gotta go drink my second cup just in case the weather decides to turn...LOL

Y'all have a dandy day.


----------



## jujube

Apparently the house air conditioning found out about the special attention the truck air conditioning got yesterday, so it's gone on strike, too.  The fan won't turn on.  Oh, good Lord, what next?  No, wait, don't answer that.  I don't want to know.


----------



## fureverywhere

Feel proud of myself today. I went for an interview with Red Lobster. Not something I would have considered before. But I need gainful employment here...like yesterday. The manager was maybe 60 and really kind. I put the cards on the table. I asked him what do you think I could do here? He said it doesn't take a rocket scientist to do prep or be a line cook. I like that he wasn't like some of the corporate drones I'm used to. Nice guy and suggested they might be able to work out full time. I would make a lousy waitress and I'm not bubbly enough for hostess. But behind the scenes what the heck...A bonus, I already know how to curse in Spanish, Creole and Arabic.

Another possibility is an interview next week with KinderCare. Early childhood education is a job description that can get you student loan forgiveness. Five kids, a grandbaby and a bunch of day care centers. I've been caring for kids my whole adult life. I might end up swinging both jobs who knows. If I didn't have to eat, sleep or use the bathroom I could get so much more done ya know? Have to face the fact that hubby won't be able to work forever...might as well start now.


----------



## Ameriscot

Usual temps here - sunny and mid 80's.  Lots of sea breezes which we are always grateful for since it's humid here. 

Doing some shopping, checking out a new store a neighbour told us about.  Might take the kayak out today.  And always a dip in the pool to cool off.  I've bought lots of tank tops as I find having sleeves is too hot. Price at the market stalls is always about 100 baht or £2/$3.


----------



## AprilT

fureverywhere said:


> Feel proud of myself today. I went for an interview with Red Lobster. Not something I would have considered before. But I need gainful employment here...like yesterday. The manager was maybe 60 and really kind. I put the cards on the table. I asked him what do you think I could do here? He said it doesn't take a rocket scientist to do prep or be a line cook. I like that he wasn't like some of the corporate drones I'm used to. Nice guy and suggested they might be able to work out full time. I would make a lousy waitress and I'm not bubbly enough for hostess. But behind the scenes what the heck...A bonus, I already know how to curse in Spanish, Creole and Arabic.
> 
> Another possibility is an interview next week with KinderCare. Early childhood education is a job description that can get you student loan forgiveness. Five kids, a grandbaby and a bunch of day care centers. I've been caring for kids my whole adult life. I might end up swinging both jobs who knows. If I didn't have to eat, sleep or use the bathroom I could get so much more done ya know? Have to face the fact that hubby won't be able to work forever...might as well start now.



Good luck Fur, I so hope it all works out for you.

Well folks, it is definitely time for some serious old folks home consideration, I did it again, not sneakers, this time two different black sandals.  I'm on a roll this week.  It wasn't like I could go back and change real quick, I was already at the bus stop, but, I realized something didn't feel right with my right foot sandal.  This time, I wasn't laughing because there's no way to hide the difference in these two.  I really have to stop just grabbing what I think are what I thought I put back on the shelf as two of the same pair of shoes and then just  throwing them on without looking and heading out the door.  For some reason I've been very disjointed this past week.  I think it's time for me to take up some meditation or some other relaxation technique to slow me down or something, this can't keep happening.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Fur, I've got my fingers crossed for you. You're right, yanno! If you didn't have to take time out for such foolishness and rest and stuff, you'd get so much more done.

AprilT...hmm. Sounds to me like you might have more on your mind than you're even aware of. How about tying laces together when you take your shoes off or strapping one sandal to the other? Would that work?

I'm happily keeping *my* dog company while her people are gone to Vegas. She is such a love:love_heart: I did run home for a little while today and spent some quality time with Tucker, the Perfectly Good Cat. He gets very, very needy when I'm gone for any length of time, and he's learned how to practice dog eyes on me so that I feel guilty when I leave again. No idea where he learned the dog-eyes routine...


----------



## AprilT

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Fur, I've got my fingers crossed for you. You're right, yanno! If you didn't have to take time out for such foolishness and rest and stuff, you'd get so much more done.
> 
> *AprilT...hmm. Sounds to me like you might have more on your mind than you're even aware of. How about tying laces together when you take your shoes off or strapping one sandal to the other? Would that work?*
> 
> I'm happily keeping *my* dog company while her people are gone to Vegas. She is such a love:love_heart: I did run home for a little while today and spent some quality time with Tucker, the Perfectly Good Cat. He gets very, very needy when I'm gone for any length of time, and he's learned how to practice dog eyes on me so that I feel guilty when I leave again. No idea where he learned the dog-eyes routine...




I've always put the shoes back on the shelf together, it may have been my going out of town and pulling so many pairs of shoes off the shelve back and forth trying to make selections that did me in, I tire easily.  I sort of got lazy when putting things away and just haven't stacked things back in their proper places as I normally would.  Your suggestion is good, I'm going to have to be more diligent and pay attention period and also not wait till the last minute to have my shoes ready to go.  I might have to have the exact pair put aside stapled together waiting by the door just ready for me to step into them before I walk out the door, however with my luck, I'll end up walking out the door in my slippers.  :laugh:

PS, I haven't had my iron b-12 levels checked for a while, I'm pretty sure they're off, I've not felt all that well the past week, my own fault, have missed my vitamin routine.

===========================================================================================


The dog eye routine you pooch pulls sounds hilarious.


----------



## Kadee

Relaxing day today ,finished drying ,stewing ,making jam ..out of my 55 kg of apricots we picked of four tree 
Going to work on setting up my new iPad


----------



## mitchezz

Having a lazy day............only killed two threads today...............still it's early yet.


----------



## Ameriscot

April, at least the sandals were the same colour this time!  

Fur, good luck!

Sunday afternoon here.  Went with hubby to mass this morning.  There is a catholic church on the western side of island that does masses in Thai, and the 'chapel' on the eastern side of the island which does mass in English.  I've gone with hubby twice to the English one, but we've been told the other church is beautiful and it's interesting to hear it in Thai.  The church is beautiful and the singing was really beautiful! It's my last mass though.  I haven't been a catholic for decades, but it's fine that hubby is.  My very catholic sister is jumping up and down since hubby told her I'd been to mass 3 times.  

Tried to get photos of the church after mass but some ladies indicated we all needed to get out.  I barely got this shot of the altar and then took another outside.





Thailand is 95% Buddhist but is 0.46% catholic as well as other religions.


----------



## Linda

I just took time to catch up on all the posts here I've missed.  Boy, I just can't get into this new year yet, mentally or physically.  I feel like I need a good swift kick in the pants.  I've barely been able to get around.  Finally late on Friday I called and made an appt for Monday with the Dr.  My husband says she'll give me a shot in my right knee and I'll be able to get around better and also maybe sleep through the night without pain.  We'll see.  The knee has been bad for over 2 years now so maybe it is time for medical attention.  

I won't go back and comment on all the posts but I read them all and thought about each of you.  Ameriscot, I loved the 2 photos.  Are most of the people there locals or do a lot of (I started to say "Americans") folks from other countries show up in church too?


----------



## Ameriscot

Linda said:


> I won't go back and comment on all the posts but I read them all and thought about each of you.  Ameriscot, I loved the 2 photos.  Are most of the people there locals or do a lot of (I started to say "Americans") folks from other countries show up in church too?



Thailand is 95% Buddhist.  But of course there are a few other religions.  This is the main catholic church on the island and mass is all in Thai.  Except for 5 of us, they were all Thai - about 50.  At the chapel where they have mass in English about half are foreign.  

Tourists here are mainly European or Australian or Chinese.  There are a few Americans but are definitely the minority.

There are quite a few foreigners who now live here permanently.  Some are retired, some started businesses here, some married Thais.


----------



## Bluecheese50

I dislike being out of routine and prefer to stick to my usual agenda each day.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

*AprilT "I might have to have the exact pair put aside stapled together waiting by the door just ready for me to step into them before I walk out the door, however with my luck, I'll end up walking out the door in my slippers.  :laugh:

*Or, with your luck, you'd try to walk out the door with the shoes still stapled together!!!!!

I'm home again, home again, jiggety jig! It's fun to dog sit with my Big Brown Dog and the house is a comfy place to be, but I'm always glad to get home again. *Bluecheese50*, I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## jujube

I've vowed to get back to sorting the umpty-multeen photographs that are in five large packers in a closet.  I started up again yesterday, got discouraged real fast.  Part of me wants to get them in some sort of order; part of me wants to take them out to the middle of the street, pour gas on them and burn 'em up.   Part of me acknowledges that those who come after me probably won't be interested in them.  Most of me knows that I can probably throw about 75% of them away....I mean how many pictures do I need of various family members standing in the yard or at the beach or opening presents on Christmas morning and grinning like idiots.  I've thrown away hundreds and hundreds already of pictures taken on vacation of mountains, waterfalls, etc.  If I really have a burning urge to look at a picture of Niagara Falls, I'll look at a better one on the internet.  Now, if I had a picture of my mother-in-law going OVER the falls, I might keep that.  

My big dream is to winnow them down to a thousand or so and scan them into a slide show, divided into various family groups and ancestors.  Give everybody a copy and then go have a bonfire in the middle of the street.


----------



## Linda

Jujube, I did what you are doing with the pics about 3 years ago.  I thought I would never get through them.  I made 4 boxes for the 4 kids and they are still in my closet.  I also have about 7 or 8 shoebox size boxes of pics they can fight over after I'm dead.  Really, I try to give away pics to every relative who visits me.  I don't plan to put them on the computer or flash drive though.  I don't like to rely on electricity for something like that.  I know I'm in the minority on this one.  

Today I'm going to the dr and probably get a shot in my knee.  I've never had one before but my husband seems to think it's the answer.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## AprilT

Linda said:


> Jujube, I did what you are doing with the pics about 3 years ago.  I thought I would never get through them.  I made 4 boxes for the 4 kids and they are still in my closet.  I also have about 7 or 8 shoebox size boxes of pics they can fight over after I'm dead.  Really, I try to give away pics to every relative who visits me.  I don't plan to put them on the computer or flash drive though.  I don't like to rely on electricity for something like that.  I know I'm in the minority on this one.
> 
> Today I'm going to the dr and probably get a shot in my knee.  I've never had one before but my husband seems to think it's the answer.  We'll see how it goes.




I had one injection in my knee some six or so months ago and vowed not to get one of those again, that thing hurt and didn't do a darn thing for my pain but give me bad memories about the injection.  I was getting injections in my shoulder and hip, those I could manage, but that knee one, that was way more uncomfortable, mostly due to less cushioning I guess.


----------



## Cookie

Intended to get my act together today, sort laundry, clean up kitchen, etc. etc.  So far, just done a tiny bit --- cooked up spaghetti and sauce and sitting down to enjoy a big plate of it. Yummy yum.  I'll probably need a nap after this.


----------



## AprilT

GeorgiaXplant said:


> *AprilT "I might have to have the exact pair put aside stapled together waiting by the door just ready for me to step into them before I walk out the door, however with my luck, I'll end up walking out the door in my slippers.  :laugh:
> 
> *Or, with your luck, you'd try to walk out the door with the shoes still stapled together!!!!!
> 
> I'm home again, home again, jiggety jig! It's fun to dog sit with my Big Brown Dog and the house is a comfy place to be, but I'm always glad to get home again. *Bluecheese50*, I know exactly how you feel.



I don't know if I was misreading the text you wrote or my brain malfunctioning, but it dawned on me, I forgot I had one of my stronger seizures not but a little over a week ago might account for some of my recent struggles.  So be patient with me.  Seeing one of my doctors on Wed to discuss my MRI back results. They did give me a call sometime about bulge bla, blah,  blah disc blah, blah.  Anyway, I've sure to mention the last seizure.


----------



## Linda

Thanks for the info AprilT, I just somehow knew I didn't want that shot.  She gave my husband one in his shoulder and he said it didn't hurt and made the pain go away.   She and her assistant always take us in together for some reason, the 4 of us talk a lot.  Anyway, she said my right knee that hurts the most was blah, blah, blah.  I think she thinks I'm smarter than I am and can remember all those big words.  Anyway, she said she'd wait on a shot and try Celebrex first but after reading all the possible side effects I doubt I take them.  The other knee she said was something else and even though it doesn't hurt as much she wants me to have an MRI and see an orthopedic Dr.  I said NO to both.  She said cause I had already told her something (maybe that my knee cap moves sometimes or something like that) she HAD to refer me to the orthopedic and I could just cancel the appt if I choose to.  She did withdraw the MRI.  She, as usual, hassled me a bit for not doing everything she asks me too and I don't like getting backed into a corner about things.  I told her I don't want to get all into going to the various Dr's and getting tests and all sorts treatments all the time.  It's about 50 miles one way for all the crazy places she wants us to go.  Anyway, I finally told her I was getting pretty old and maybe I'd die before I got bad enough to have to worry about taking all these tests and treatments.  My husband told her he was going to live to be 100 so I said "Great you can get yourself a young wife and live it up on my insurance money."  So she thought that was funny.  She and the medical assistant followed me clear out to the waiting room hassling me about all the things they wanted me to do.  They don't realize I'd show up down there more often if they didn't try to run my life for me.  I cancel most of my appt there and just go in once or twice a year. 

So tomorrow I'll have to make an appt for the 2 of us to get a bunch of lab work done, which I don't mind doing.  I like to keep up on things.  

AprilT, I sure hope you remember to tell your Dr about your seizures.  Did you feel claustrophobic when you had your MRI?  2 of my kids freak out even in the open machines, which they tell me, aren't really open.


----------



## Bobw235

Up early to catch the first train to Boston.  Have some meetings in town today, so no working from home today.  And of course we're expecting SNOW just in time for the commute home!  Ugh.


----------



## vickyNightowl

I make plans,then I show up here.


----------



## QuickSilver

keep thinking how this is my LAST January to drive on a dark snowy morning....   ahhhhhh


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. My daughter just posted a picture of a roaring fire in her fireplace with "I just hate my commute!" She works from home and g'daughter goes to cyberschool. LOL

It's cold again this morning, but the sun's out so all's well.

A couple of weeks ago I scrubbed the front of my kitchen cupboards. Why I did that before cleaning the insides is anybody's guess, but I'm thinking seriously of doing it today. A job well thought over is half done, right?


----------



## AprilT

Linda said:


> Thanks for the info AprilT, I just somehow knew I didn't want that shot.  She gave my husband one in his shoulder and he said it didn't hurt and made the pain go away.   She and her assistant always take us in together for some reason, the 4 of us talk a lot.  Anyway, she said my right knee that hurts the most was blah, blah, blah.  I think she thinks I'm smarter than I am and can remember all those big words.  Anyway, she said she'd wait on a shot and try Celebrex first but after reading all the possible side effects I doubt I take them.  The other knee she said was something else and even though it doesn't hurt as much she wants me to have an MRI and see an orthopedic Dr.  I said NO to both.  She said cause I had already told her something (maybe that my knee cap moves sometimes or something like that) she HAD to refer me to the orthopedic and I could just cancel the appt if I choose to.  She did withdraw the MRI.  She, as usual, hassled me a bit for not doing everything she asks me too and I don't like getting backed into a corner about things.  I told her I don't want to get all into going to the various Dr's and getting tests and all sorts treatments all the time.  It's about 50 miles one way for all the crazy places she wants us to go.  Anyway, I finally told her I was getting pretty old and maybe I'd die before I got bad enough to have to worry about taking all these tests and treatments.  My husband told her he was going to live to be 100 so I said "Great you can get yourself a young wife and live it up on my insurance money."  So she thought that was funny.  She and the medical assistant followed me clear out to the waiting room hassling me about all the things they wanted me to do.  They don't realize I'd show up down there more often if they didn't try to run my life for me.  I cancel most of my appt there and just go in once or twice a year.
> 
> So tomorrow I'll have to make an appt for the 2 of us to get a bunch of lab work done, which I don't mind doing.  I like to keep up on things.
> 
> AprilT, I sure hope you remember to tell your Dr about your seizures.  Did you feel claustrophobic when you had your MRI?  2 of my kids freak out even in the open machines, which they tell me, aren't really open.




Linda, to answer you about the MRI, I've had a few some better than others, I don't care for them, yes, I feel claustrophobic in them more so in the closed one, but, the last time what I found made it less bothersome was having them stream in some very upbeat music through the headphones as opposed to the relaxing type of music I thought would have a soothing effect but only served to make me way more panicky.  _Keeping the eyes closed and the upbeat music worked_ like a charm for me this time around, I wasn't anywhere near as uncomfortable as previous experiences in the MRI machine it even seemed to go by quicker.


----------



## Ina

I've had so many MRI's that I can go to sleep, even with all the noise.  It's the only way I can stay still like they tell us to.  I always ask for old 50's and 60's music. :wave:


----------



## AprilT

Ina said:


> I've had so many MRI's that I can go to sleep, even with all the noise.  It's the only way I can stay still like they tell us to.  I always ask for old 50's and 60's music. :wave:



I think dozing off with music is about the best way to go, that or ask for a sedative, I've yet to get a sedative, but, I was seriously considering it before I closed my eyes and zoned out this last time around.    I'm told they often will give children a sedative in order to keep them still because it can be pretty traumatic and difficult to keep them still and without keeping them stable in there they're not able to get accurate results.


----------



## Denise1952

Hi Georgia

Today I am not doing much.  I didn't yesterday either, just my floor exercises, and some for my rotator cuff injury.  I know it is getting better, amazing.  I've had people tell me that the only cure is surgery.  

I will work on my new puzzle I started yesterday.  It's windy and raining here, so hope there won't come any need to go out, unless it's down to "what I call" the wreck-room where others socialize.  It's fun to go down almost any, time of day and find someone to say hey too  There's one guy that seems to always have a tootsie roll pop in his face, but takes it out long enough to say something funny  Others are putting together puzzles or playing games.  Huge TV set if you want to watch with others, like a game or something

I'm still in my jammies, didn't get up til a bit after 8.  Just enjoying having my own space  Have a great day, denise:love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar

Today is an at home day. I am sitting, patting Shakira Shady Boots, head catterorrist. The fireplace is on, I have had a cup of coffee. Typical island winter day, cloudy with showers. This is what we pay to live in a green paradise. MRIs terrify me. As an 

extreme claustrophobe, the only way I could ever endure that would be sedation. Bring on the horse tranquilisers stat!!!


----------



## Cookie

Snowy day today, and I have no reason to go out.  Will try to get on with my neglected chores, read, drink coffee and play video games.  A roaring fire in the fireplace would complete my cosy scene, but I will have to make do with a desktop picture.  

I'm scheduled for an MRI in March for my on/off vertigo and am not looking forward to laying still for it - I hope they have a sedative for me too.


----------



## Shalimar

Cookie, if they don't have tranks available, a doobie would do wonders. Just sayin....


----------



## Greeneyes

I am home today waiting for my grandkids to take care of while their mom runs some errands.


----------



## Linda

Cookie, on about the 3rd try (the last 2 being with an open MRI machine) they gave my oldest son Valium and he was able to make it through although he said it wasn't easy.  Will they let you wear ear buds in there?  If so, take an ipod or phone or something and listen to a good book or music while you are in there.  It wouldn't work for me as the ear buds get to making my ears itch and that wouldn't be good.  I don't know if headphones are too big to take in an MRI or not.  I hate being dizzy so I can imagine how determined you are to get that MRI over with.


----------



## AprilT

Linda said:


> Cookie, on about the 3rd try (the last 2 being with an open MRI machine) they gave my oldest son Valium and he was able to make it through although he said it wasn't easy.  Will they let you wear ear buds in there?  If so, take an ipod or phone or something and listen to a good book or music while you are in there.  It wouldn't work for me as the ear buds get to making my ears itch and that wouldn't be good.  I don't know if headphones are too big to take in an MRI or not.  I hate being dizzy so I can imagine how determined you are to get that MRI over with.



I wish you could take ipod in, but it would interfere with the equipment as would any item containing electrical components of such.  I said they gave me headphones, I think they just piped in the music, sometimes I get confusicaled.  LOL!  Unless the headphones were all plastic, but, not sure how that would have worked.  I'm now trying to recall, but,  though I'd rather forget the whole experience even if that time it wasn't as bad.


----------



## GDAD

Greeneyes: My wife & I are looking after 3 of our grand children this week as they are on their summer holidays here in Australia
and Both their Mother & Father work, It is going to be a very hot day so we will be out in the pool, for a while.


----------



## Greeneyes

GDAD said:


> Greeneyes: My wife & I are looking after 3 of our grand children this week as they are on their summer holidays here in Australia
> and Both their Mother & Father work, It is going to be a very hot day so we will be out in the pool, for a while.



Sounds nice, GDAAD...my hub used to help me with our oldest granddaughter when he had a different sjob, now 3 g'kids later, I watch them by myself which fun! lol


----------



## Cookie

I could call ahead and request a sedative, I believe the MRI is only going to take about 20 minutes which doesn't seem too bad.  My sister had a test on her heart (angiogram?) where she had to lie still afterwards for 4 hours - horrors.


----------



## AprilT

A good article mentions about the keeping eyes closed, I just did it for myself remembering how awful it was keeping my eyes open last time.  The also mention bring ear plugs, something I had meant to do but forgot to bring my own, though I think the music through ear plug or headphone, whatever they gave me, worked well enough.

https://health.thefuntimesguide.com/2006/04/mri_facts.php

This is the one I had






Here is someone who had their partner film them getting an MIR, I think this view gives a less stressful portrait for someone who wants to see what it might be like.






Something to think about though






I think maybe somone may feel we've hijacked this thread a tad bit, so, that's it on this matter from me folks.


----------



## Butterfly

Today was actually sunny, for a change (not exactly balmy, but sunshine at least) so Bonnie and I went for a long walk.  She was thrilled and sniffed every bush, tree, hedge, leaf pile, and anything else interesting on our route.  Lotsa folks out walking their dogs today.  

THEN for the thrilling high point of my day, I went out and did poop patrol in the backyard.


----------



## Linda

I didn't do much today.  My husband and brother built a roof addition over the back of one of the car ports.  So at lest someone got something accomplished around here.  I did go through 2 2 drawer file cabinets awhile back and condensed it down into one file cabinet with 2 drawers.  I put the extra one on the porch so get rid of.  So today my big deal was to take a few of the files I didn't want to toss (old tax papers and old medical records etc) but didn't need in the house and put them in a cardboard box and drug the box out the back door and down 4 steps and put it into my wagon and then pulled it about 15 feet to my storage shed, then I got my husband to lift into the shed for me.  Then I took a nap.  I'm sure all of you could have gotten along just fine without my exciting news.   Tomorrow we are going down to the big city to a place that makes grape trays, pallets etc and get some kindling wood for our fires.  We only have to pay $10 a bin so that isn't bad.


----------



## AprilT

I haven't really done much yet, will, be jumping into the shower soon to head out to my doc. YAY! Fun as usual.  I did download a few audi- books hopefully one of them will keep my mind from wanting to choke the doc and staff for leaving sitting in the exam room for 30+ minutes before an actual exam.  . . 

Wishing you all a wonderful day.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I am now accepting pats on the back, applause and congratulations for having cleaned another kitchen cupboard yesterday. Thank you very much

Am I the only person who doesn't freak about an MRI? They have never bothered me. Maybe I'm part cat and like enclosed spaces.

AprilT, I hope you were able to restrain yourself and that your doctor and the staff are fine today.


----------



## Greeneyes

I'm not babysitting today so I will be online making money and on and off here.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

What? Greeneyes, you posted and neglected kudos for me? What's up with that? I need positive reinforcement and lots of it. There are more cupboards to do, dammit.

I could probably make money by promising to stay offline


----------



## AprilT

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I am now accepting pats on the back, applause and congratulations for having cleaning another kitchen cupboard yesterday. Thank you very much
> 
> Am I the only person who doesn't freak about an MRI? They have never bothered me. Maybe I'm part cat and like enclosed spaces.
> 
> AprilT, I hope you were able to restrain yourself and that your doctor and the staff are fine today.



Georgia, you are too funny.    It's more the sounds than the closed space really I think or possibly the combination, those sounds are just freaky like being in some syfy odyssey. 

I was pleasantly surprised my wait in the exam room was less than 15 minutes.  Next appointment scheduled for next week and spinal epidural, for facet arthritis, bulge, narrowing disc protrusion leakage nonsense mumbo jumbo,  but, I'm canceling the appointment.  I recall having this procedure before and frankly, I'm not so sure it isn't what compounded some of my issues over the last couple of years after I had it a few years ago, I also had one with pregnancy and my periods were never the same.  Prior to getting that epidural during pregnancy my cramps and other issues were minor, after the injection, during delivering and every period thereafter was a nightmare.


Anyway, after coming home and having some time to do some more reading up on the procedure, I've decided, though the risk may be minor for some people, it's just not worth it considering what I have to deal with now, I'll talk with my doctor and try something else including the physical therapy and getting more serious about losing more weight.


----------



## Greeneyes

GeorgiaXplant said:


> What? Greeneyes, you posted and neglected kudos for me? What's up with that? I need positive reinforcement and lots of it. There are more cupboards to do, dammit.
> 
> I could probably make money by promising to stay offline



I'm a two day old newbie here and don't know everything like giving kudos or knowing everyone's personality on here yet. I'd get a fulltime job but I am disabled...so I babysit my grandkids fulltime to help my daughter out.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Two days old? My goodness, you ARE a newbie. That's okay, at one time we were all two days old! LOL

I'm not disabled, merely tired. I retired for the fourth time last summer. It never seems to "take" though, and I just got sweet-talked into going back to work for a favored former client. 

I was hoping to win the Powerball lottery just so that the headlines would read "Retired Cleaning Fairy Wins Big!" Maybe I'd have won if I'd bought a ticket? I think that's how it works.

AprilT, I'm thinking bowing out on that procedure is probably a good decision for you given your past experiences. Come to think of it, there have been a couple of times when a doctor has proposed a surgical remedy for me when PT was another choice. PT has worked well


----------



## Linda

Cookie said:


> I could call ahead and request a sedative, I believe the MRI is only going to take about 20 minutes which doesn't seem too bad.  My sister had a test on her heart (angiogram?) where she had to lie still afterwards for 4 hours - horrors.


 My daughter had that test where she had to lay still for 4 hours.  She told me the reason was, if you move you can (or will) get the worse headache you've ever had.  It could have been a heart test I don't recall.  

Georgia, when you are finished with your cupboards please come out here and help me with mine.  I'm too short to even reach the second shelves, I have to get my grand kids to help me.


----------



## hollydolly

Just leaving for work!! It's just getting light and it's minus -1 degree out there....gotta watch out for black ice..*yikes*....


----------



## Ameriscot

We got up at 5:45 this morning and went for a bike ride at 6.  Little traffic and cool air so very pleasant.  Stopped to look at the sunrise and there were 4 Buddhist monks there as well.  Went shopping and stopped for cappuccinos.  Came home. Walked to lunch.  Jumped in the pool to cool off.  Going to ride our bikes to dinner.  We can get Netflix here so will continue watching 'Wentworth' which we are totally hooked on!


----------



## Pam

Sitting in the kitchen, at my new laptop, finding my way around Windows 10 while a nice gentleman is fitting a new front door. The old one was wooden and had swollen and I've not been able to use it for several weeks. Also listening to a cd of Sam Smith...

It's so nice to have a laptop with a bit of speed, taken me a long long time to save for this. My old one was handed down to me and was painfully slow. I'm a happy bunny now.


----------



## vickyNightowl

Can I just stay in bed all day? Iits cold out there.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Vicky, you go right ahead and lounge around but first...load up on chocolate to keep within arm's reach.

Ameriscot, I enjoyed *our* bike ride, but it sure does get hot! The pool beckons...

It's raining here and going to get cold again. How many days until spring?


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Vicky, you go right ahead and lounge around but first...load up on chocolate to keep within arm's reach.
> 
> Ameriscot, I enjoyed *our* bike ride, but it sure does get hot! The pool beckons...
> 
> It's raining here and going to get cold again. How many days until spring?



Yep, it can get very hot.  Very little breeze today and quite humid.  I changed clothes 3 times and had 3 showers!  Sometimes snow sounds good.....but not for long.


----------



## AprilT

Trying to rest up got a 7am wakeup call from the ride service to tell me they were outside wating, which was suppose to be for 7 pm tonight.  Completed disrupted my sleep bad enough I didn't fall asleep till after 2 am.  

Anyway, I have another theme party to attend with my meetup group, this one is called "Animal House".   We're all dressing in amimal prints for the event, it should be fun as usual, last even was "Back to Prom", it was a blast.









This is one of the events I may attend in march, they have it every year, My meetup group Host helps with this one as well.


----------



## Don M.

Today, I learned a new "skill".  We noticed a bit of water on the bathroom floor in the master bath yesterday, and it looked like the tank to stool seal was leaking.  I shut it down, and went to the hardware store and bought some parts.  Today, I took it all apart, and replaced all the seals and bolts, etc., and it looks like it might be fixed.  Sooo...for about $20 in parts, and a couple of hours labor, I may have saved myself a bunch of money by Not having to call in a plumber.  The only hard part of the job was lifting the heavy ceramic stool asm. back in place without damaging the new seal.  Now, if the other two bathrooms every have a leak, I am Now Trained.   Ahhh....the joys of home ownership...always something to do.


----------



## Butterfly

Freezing wind came up while I was out walking Bonnie today.  When we started it was nippy, but OK as we moved along smartly.  Then that wind came up and by the time we got home I felt like my nose was going to fall off from being so cold and my face felt like a slab of wood.  Bonnie, however had a great time -- of course her face has fur on it  Fooey on the cold.  I'm already sick and tired of it.


----------



## QuickSilver

Brutal cold today...  with actual temps in the single digets and  windchill number well below Zero.... need to make a quick run to Walmart... but mostly will be home doing laundry and making a big pot of ham hock soup...


----------



## Pappy

Don M. said:


> Today, I learned a new "skill".  We noticed a bit of water on the bathroom floor in the master bath yesterday, and it looked like the tank to stool seal was leaking.  I shut it down, and went to the hardware store and bought some parts.  Today, I took it all apart, and replaced all the seals and bolts, etc., and it looks like it might be fixed.  Sooo...for about $20 in parts, and a couple of hours labor, I may have saved myself a bunch of money by Not having to call in a plumber.  The only hard part of the job was lifting the heavy ceramic stool asm. back in place without damaging the new seal.  Now, if the other two bathrooms every have a leak, I am Now Trained.   Ahhh....the joys of home ownership...always something to do.



The first time I did this Don, I didn't replace the seal. Used the old one. Needless to say, did  the job over.


----------



## AprilT

Well, at least I was home long before the tornado hit  where I was last night, though it was still very nearby a few minutes.  All night my phone kept going off with warnings to take cover; I was so tired that all I did was envision getting up and gathering what I needed and taking cover before falling right back to sleep before the next time my phone started buzing, warning,take shelter.


----------



## Jackie22

Stay safe all those in Florida.  We have much frost on the pumpkin this morning, but the sun in creeping up over the trees.

I had lunch with my former classmates yesterday, it was such fun, glad I made the effort to get out.

Everyone have a great Sunday.


----------



## Yaya

Today is actually going to be a "rest" day for me - the laundromat, paperwork,clean the floors, mend a few clothing items.
It may not look like rest, but compared to a normal day like yesterday (I went to work [employment-which was quite a physical day - had to go up and down a 
flight of stairs about 20 times],went grocery shopping for this next week, made chicken quesadillas and way too hot chili (put in too much red pepper), made oatmeal chocolate chip
 cookies, made "granola bars" to take to work this next week, cleaned up all the mess I made in the kitchen, got on my laptop and watched a movie on Netflex
 and then went to sleep) today is rest. I might bathe my dog too - maybe. 
Because I work a job I usually spend my one or two days off a week doing most of the chores - cleaning, cooking, errands, sewing, paperwork ....etc.
I do hope ya'll have some fun today.


----------



## Ameriscot

Don M. said:


> Today, I learned a new "skill".  We noticed a bit of water on the bathroom floor in the master bath yesterday, and it looked like the tank to stool seal was leaking.  I shut it down, and went to the hardware store and bought some parts.  Today, I took it all apart, and replaced all the seals and bolts, etc., and it looks like it might be fixed.  Sooo...for about $20 in parts, and a couple of hours labor, I may have saved myself a bunch of money by Not having to call in a plumber.  The only hard part of the job was lifting the heavy ceramic stool asm. back in place without damaging the new seal.  Now, if the other two bathrooms every have a leak, I am Now Trained.   Ahhh....the joys of home ownership...always something to do.



Well done!  I'm always grateful my hubby can fix anything in the house.  It's saved us thousands and thousands!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunday is nearly over for me - it's 9pm.  This morning I dropped hubby at church and I went to the mall to shop and to renew my 30 day package on my phone.  Stopped for lunch on the way to find the pier we'll need to get to next month when we take a 'holiday inside a holiday' and go to a small island for 3 nights for my birthday.  Walked to dinner for some extra exercise.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

A nose mitten, Butterfly. A nose mitten. My mother always said she was going to knit a nose mitten for me but never did. I wonder what a nose mitten would look like?

AprilT, glad you're okay, but geez! That's taking a big chance


----------



## AprilT

GeorgiaXplant said:


> A nose mitten, Butterfly. A nose mitten. My mother always said she was going to knit a nose mitten for me but never did. I wonder what a nose mitten would look like?
> 
> AprilT, glad you're okay, *but geez! That's taking a big chanc*e



Thanks, and I know I was taking a chance, next time, I will grab the bubble wrap secure myself in it first before I fall back to sleep.    But then, the tornado didn't get me, but, I could have been kidnapped last night. as some strange man tried to pick me up, but, I just knew by the looks of the car's shape it couldn't be my uber ride.


----------



## AprilT

Nothing to do today but twiddle my fingers and read, read, read, but at least I have a great selection to choose from.

Happy Monday all!


----------



## Bluecheese50

I have just created a piece of artwork for an author whose books I enjoy.


----------



## AprilT

Bluecheese50 said:


> I have just created a piece of artwork for an author whose books I enjoy.



How wonderful!    Congratulations.


----------



## Butterfly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> A nose mitten, Butterfly. A nose mitten. My mother always said she was going to knit a nose mitten for me but never did. I wonder what a nose mitten would look like?
> 
> AprilT, glad you're okay, but geez! That's taking a big chance




I sure could have used one the other day.


----------



## Butterfly

Looks like we'll have nice weather this afternoon (fingers crossed) so I plan to take Bonnie on a nice walk up in an area we like.    Gotta do some housework, too.  Yuck.


----------



## fureverywhere

Wind chill is about 19 out there...this sucks


----------



## jujube

Well, I just spent an _ interesting _few minutes on the line with my cell phone provider.  A $288 credit has shown up on my account and the fact that I have no idea where this credit has come from doesn't faze them.  They're most insistent that I have ported our phone numbers from another service that I most certainly didn't port them from and thus am eligible for a credit.   I can't pay my phone bill because of the credit (which I fully expect to disappear at any minute without warning).    

Stay tuned.  If you see a mushroom-shaped cloud rising over Central Florida it will be me shortly after they take the credit away and claim I haven't paid my bill.  Arrrrgggghhhh.


----------



## Gail.S

It snowed a bit here overnight, with more expected to come later today. Too cold and yucky to be out and about so I am watching Nurse Jackie on Net flicks and studying up on the TV show Squidbillies, a designated category for tomorrow nights trivia to be held at a local pub. Each of my teammates chose a different topic to familiarize themselves with. Other topics are Dodgeball, the movie, Iowa, Tim Curry films and yearbook pictures of famous people and five others that none of us can remember and all thought was written down by other members.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Where the heck have I been? I must just read and forget to reply.

More life in the fast lane for me today. Scoop the litter box, carry the trash to the curb, eat breakfast, make the bed, think of something to occupy my time. I have a new book. I should read and expand my mind. Or something.


----------



## Jackie22

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Where the heck have I been? I must just read and forget to reply.
> 
> More life in the fast lane for me today. Scoop the litter box, carry the trash to the curb, eat breakfast, make the bed, think of something to occupy my time. I have a new book. I should read and expand my mind. Or something.



Lol...Georgia, your fast lane life sounds a lot like mine.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Jackie, I made an executive decision to make this a jammie day, something I have NEVER done before. It's noon. I'm still in jammies and robe! I did brush my teeth and comb my hair, though, but only because I had to carry the trash to the curb. What made me think that if the neighbors saw me in my robe it would be okay as long as my hair was combed is anybody's guess

The new book hasn't been opened yet, but I did some coloring in my grown-up coloring book.

I should probably just stop this frenetic pace.


----------



## Jackie22

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Jackie, I made an executive decision to make this a jammie day, something I have NEVER done before. It's noon. I'm still in jammies and robe! I did brush my teeth and comb my hair, though, but only because I had to carry the trash to the curb. What made me think that if the neighbors saw me in my robe it would be okay as long as my hair was combed is anybody's guess
> 
> The new book hasn't been opened yet, but I did some coloring in my grown-up coloring book.
> 
> I should probably just stop this frenetic pace.



Lol, you are a funny lady.....I usually put on a big coat over the gown on trash day, probably fools no one.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I don't have a big coat, just a big robe. It doesn't even have any coffee stains on it yet because it's new. Because it's new and clean, it keeps me from looking like Maxine or Auntie Acid.


----------



## Linda

We've been at our daughter's since Monday.   Helping her turn her guest room into an art room.  So after this we'll have to use crash pads in the art room or sewing room or sleep on the sectional.   She gave us the beds out of there so we are taking them home and pushing them together and making a king size bed to replace our queen size.  Now the dogs won't be on my side of the bed.  My husband is swiffering the floors in the house now and I'll clean the bathrooms and then in the morning we'll go home.  Last night our youngest son and his wife brought over Mediterranean food.  We've had a nice time while we were here.  So back to the mountains for me.  I'll miss everyone here and spending time in the big city.  We'll be back in Feb as she's having more surgery and the Dr said she can't drive for 4 months.  That seems odd for shoulder surgery but we'll wait and see.  That's why she wanted the art room in the house so she can just walk in and do one handed art whenever she wants too.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Linda, there's a thingie that you can buy that's a long strip of something or other that doesn't slip to put head-to-foot between the two mattresses to keep them together as "one" bed so that you can use king-size bed linens on it. I'd guess you can find them on line at a place like Bed Bath & Beyond. I don't know what they're called so can't figure out what to ask Google for. Duh.


----------



## FazeFour

Linda said:


> We've been at our daughter's since Monday.   Helping her turn her guest room into an art room. ...We'll be back in Feb as she's having more surgery and the Dr said she can't drive for 4 months.  That seems odd for shoulder surgery but we'll wait and see.  That's why she wanted the art room in the house so she can just walk in and do one handed art whenever she wants too.



That's so nice, Linda. I'll bet they appreciate you so much. I had shoulder surgery early last year - rotator cuff repair (two torn ligaments). A recovery time of 4 months is not unusual...so many moving parts in the shoulder, and very easy to re-injure.


----------



## Linda

FazeFour, it sounds like that's a very painful situation.  She caused her damage by lifting a big suitcase full of shoes she was taking on just a week end trip to Vegas.  She said she learned a valuable lesson.  

Georgia, I have seen those things online you are talking about.  I don't want one though.  I want the dogs to think these are 2 separate beds.  My husband does have a plan of something he's going to do to attach the beds together from the bottom though.  I think I'll be able to use twin or king sheets on it.  I'll let you know next week.


----------



## FazeFour

I'm hoping to get some sewing done today. Working on a cosplay costume for my daughter-in-law. Don't know if any of you know who Deadpool is...it's a character in a comic book series. I got the body suit done over a month ago, and now just have the pull-over mask-hood thingy. The problem is I've been having a lot of neck pain the past couple of weeks, and a general feeling of muscle fatigue, and this mask is a challenge. Has to be skin tight without squishing her face, and Deadpool doesn't have a mouth so I need to figure out a way for it to open and close at the bottom so she can eat and drink without removing the mask. When my DIL performs at these cosplay events, she's often out on the floor for 3-6 hours at a stretch. She's done Deadpool before, in a costume she ordered online, but has actually become dehydrated because it doesn't have a way for her to even get a straw to her mouth. Today's a good day to sew because the sun is shining, so lots of light coming in. A really beautiful day!

I should go load up on some vitamins and supplements.


----------



## jujube

Busy soothing feathers down here.  The Spousal Equivalent and his younger son got into a tiff over the phone today (long story, not very interesting to anyone outside the family but the younger son is being a butt-head and the SE is being stubborn).  I would be perfectly happy if I didn't have to have anything to do with that part of his family ever again.  I just feel sorry for the SE, though.  He tries the best he can.


----------



## Cookie

Its January, a difficult month to get through, not surprised people get into tiffs -- I seem to be energy-challenged today, although I have things I would like to be doing, its just not happening, maybe try again after a little nap.


----------



## Linda

FazeFour, what does cos stand for?  I know what play means of course.   I just wrote and lost this message so I hope it doesn't show up twice on here.  Anyway, around here cos stands for a college my grandkids go to so that's probably why it's confusing me.  It's nice of you to make the costume for your DIL.

Jujube, don't you hate getting stuck in the middle of family arguments?  Or maybe you aren't really in the middle, you just have to hear about it and see your man sad and upset about it.  Whatever, it's not fun.   Once, about 15 years ago, our second oldest son and my husband got in an argument over the phone about something to do with a car.  I think it had to do with what sort of a grill or front end this or that year of whatever car had.  Anyway, they slammed down the phones and didn't talk for over a year.


----------



## FazeFour

Linda said:


> FazeFour, what does cos stand for?  I know what play means of course.   I just wrote and lost this message so I hope it doesn't show up twice on here.  Anyway, around here cos stands for a college my grandkids go to so that's probably why it's confusing me.  It's nice of you to make the costume for your DIL.



Cos = Costume. She performs at cosplay conventions, like ComicCon, WizardCon, SacAnime. Her "job" is to be available for photographers, interact with convention attendees, and occasionally help at sales counters. She's a pretty popular player because she is quite beautiful, is 6'1", and built like an amazon...basically, she looks like a female comic book illustration.

This is her at a SacAnime event, as a gaming character called Chun Li.


----------



## Ameriscot

Not looking forward to a task we have to do today - immigration office to extend our tourist visa by 30 days.  Dozens and dozens will also be there and it's very disorganized with no obvious queues.  We got a 60 days visa in Glasgow before we left and there is no such thing as 90 day non-immigrant visa.  At least there is a cafe across the road to wait in. I'll bring my kindle and smartphone.


----------



## AprilT

Good luck with the visa Annie.


----------



## Linda

FazeFour said:


> Cos = Costume. She performs at cosplay conventions, like ComicCon, WizardCon, SacAnime. Her "job" is to be available for photographers, interact with convention attendees, and occasionally help at sales counters. She's a pretty popular player because she is quite beautiful, is 6'1", and built like an amazon...basically, she looks like a female comic book illustration.
> 
> View attachment 25985This is her at a SacAnime event, as a gaming character called Chun Li.



Oh, she is pretty!  That sounds like a fun job. My daughter may have seen your DIL at ComiCon, if she's went to the one in San Diego.  She and her family go every year.  A couple years ago her husband was on one of the panels there.  I've never been but she showed me the building at San Diego one night and I was astounded at how large it is.  

Annie, how did the visa trip go?  You were wise to take a kindle and smart phone.   I take a book with me everywhere I go.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Good luck with the visa Annie.



Thanks April!


----------



## Ameriscot

Linda said:


> Oh, she is pretty!  That sounds like a fun job. My daughter may have seen your DIL at ComiCon, if she's went to the one in San Diego.  She and her family go every year.  A couple years ago her husband was on one of the panels there.  I've never been but she showed me the building at San Diego one night and I was astounded at how large it is.
> 
> Annie, how did the visa trip go?  You were wise to take a kindle and smart phone.   I take a book with me everywhere I go.



Just 9 am here (Friday), so we'll go later.  It's mobbed first thing in the morning.  Need to get photos first.  I can entertain myself for hours on my phone - SF, FB, etc etc.  Got really good data package here on my phone - 4G.


----------



## Ameriscot

We got to the immigration office at 11:15 (45 minutes before they close for lunch).  We were done by 11:45!!  Amazing.  It looks much more organised than last winter.  They have an area with shaded table and chairs for filling out forms.  We got to Thailand with a 60 day tourist visa we got from a Thai consulate at home.  Had to extend for 30 more days.  Easy.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oh, goody. We get to stay a while longer...legally...and will miss the worst of the winter weather here.

Speaking of winter weather, we may or may not get some of The Big Blow. Right now it's 44F and raining but might change to freezing rain about mid-afternoon, then sNOw early this evening. Or not. Glad I don't have to go anywhere, especially not anywhere near a grocery store.

I stayed in my jammies ALL DAY yesterday. Not to worry, it won't become a habit. Today is a day to get dressed, do laundry, tidy up my teeny tiny homestead and stuff.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Oh, goody. We get to stay a while longer...legally...and will miss the worst of the winter weather here.
> 
> Speaking of winter weather, we may or may not get some of The Big Blow. Right now it's 44F and raining but might change to freezing rain about mid-afternoon, then sNOw early this evening. Or not. Glad I don't have to go anywhere, especially not anywhere near a grocery store.
> 
> I stayed in my jammies ALL DAY yesterday. Not to worry, it won't become a habit. Today is a day to get dressed, do laundry, tidy up my teeny tiny homestead and stuff.



Yep, legally.  I'd hate to pay a huge fine for overstaying.  Then 'we' couldn't come back next winter!

That's okay to stay in your jammies, just make sure you don't wear them to do shopping.    Hope the storm misses you.


----------



## Jackie22

....today, I'm going to the neighboring town to pick up my brand new hearing aid that has been in the repair shop......have lunch and have my car cleaned...as there is a super duper hand car wash there.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good grief. I've done it again. I guess I must read, then move on to read something else, post on the "something else" and figure I've posted everywhere. Duh. 

Our part of the "storm" is over and done with. Sunny yesterday but kind of chilly. Today is sunny and the temp will probably top out at about 60. Suits me. They can keep the part of the forecast that calls for a possibility of sNOw Wednesday night and Thursday.

Jackie, a brand new hearing aid that was in the repair shop? That doesn't sound promising! Hope it's all better now.


----------



## Butterfly

Well, I guess I'm living life in the fast lane, too!  My regular Orkin man has come and gone (I have a thing about bugs), and this afternoon I have to take sweet Bonnie to the vet for her checkup and whatever shots she needs to have to be current.  She got her last ones in the shelter last January, and vet says the rabies one was only for one year.  Actually Bonnie and I like going to the vet's office -- Bonnie gets treated like a queen and I enjoy visiting with my wonderful vet and her friendly staff and all the other doggies.  I've gone to the same vet for so long that they're all like old friends.


----------



## Jackie22

Yes, hearing aid is working fine now, Georgia, thanks for asking.

Butterfly, its great that you have a vet that you like so well, I've had mine for about 5 years, he is good, only thing he is 30 miles away.

Today I've been mulching piles of leaves and putting them on flower beds, its a nice warm day here.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's so pleasant outdoors today that I drank my coffee on the patio to take advantage before the rain and cooler weather start before turning warm again by the weekend.

Ameriscot has plans for *us* today, but I don't know exactly what adventure she has in mind for *us*!


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> It's so pleasant outdoors today that I drank my coffee on the patio to take advantage before the rain and cooler weather start before turning warm again by the weekend.
> 
> Ameriscot has plans for *us* today, but I don't know exactly what adventure she has in mind for *us*!



*We* had a lovely dinner at a coastal restaurant and watched the sun set.


----------



## Linda

It's 10:40 pm now so I'll give my agenda for tomorrow.  My husband and I HOPE we get to stay home.  Every day since we've gotten home from our daughter's we've had to go somewhere and do this or that and then go back the next day because we forgot something.  At lest I got some physical exercise today as we saw a free wood sign by a grape vineyard.  My husband and brother both took trailers over to load it up for our outdoor fires.  I helped my brother since he has trouble walking and it seems like, breathing too.  We loaded a car trailer half full in the time my husband loaded another trailer all by himself.  Then he came and helped us.   Grape wood grows in these big vines and then they tangle together and it's real hard to get them out of the pile and loaded and then when you get home, hard to unload. 

So tomorrow (Weds) I hope to box up the books I've taken off bookshelves and stacked around the house, and get them into my husband's shop until one son and one grandson can go through them.  Then I'll get rid of the rest.  I had to take one tall book case out of our bed room to get the king size bed to fit.  I still have 5 other book shelves so I will be keeping a lot.  I've been in a mood to get rid of stuff so a lot of other stuff is going too.  I'll probably have a yard sale as soon as the warmer weather gets here.  I'm trying to get a lot done before we have to go back to LA in early Feb.


----------



## Ameriscot

Went to the gym this morning. Georgia, you can work harder than that! Tsk Tsk. 

Coffee, shopping, more souvenir shopping for family whilst hubby drank beer in an Aussie bar. Maybe swim in pool then dinner.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I didn't like going to the gym with all those long-legged hardbods. Please don't make me go there again

I'm so excited. Six months of relative inactivity and general uselessness is taking its toll, but tomorrow I get to go to work!


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I didn't like going to the gym with all those long-legged hardbods. Please don't make me go there again
> 
> I'm so excited. Six months of relative inactivity and general uselessness is taking its toll, but tomorrow I get to go to work!



Well, at this wee gym here I'm usually all by myself.  But in my gym at home many are not in great shape but they are trying.  The time I go it's usually my age or older.  

So, where do you get to work??


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

The gyms in or near our neighborhood are populated by Barbies and Kens

I agreed to go back to work for a favored client (who has the best house and the best dog) because The New Me was (1) a slacker and (2) kept bringing in "helpers". It was pure happenstance that the client learned about the helpers, and she probably wouldn't have minded had she been asked. Combined with a few annoying things like not emptying the vacuum canister or carrying out the trash when she was done and one not-so-minor thing...not cleaning or polishing the hardwood floors...it was the last straw. It's been six months since the hardwood has been tended to except to be Swiffered.

A couple have fired her, one because she didn't think she should pay her only to have to go behind her and clean everything that was neglected. Most of the other former clients have put up with The New Me because cleaning ladies apparently are really hard to find.

Anyway, the client has been sworn to secrecy because if the other former clients who use the same New Me hear of it (we all live in close proximity and some are mutual friends), they'll probably be trying to sweet talk me into coming back. I don't wanna go back to the others, not that I don't like them just fine, but for this one? Sure! She's the one I dog sit for from time to time and who's become a good friend over the years. 

I'm just looking forward to having a purpose every other Friday. Oh, and the money isn't bad, either


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's here, it's finally here! Today's the day I get to go to work, visit with my favorite dog and get paid for it!

Back later, kids. Y'all behave while I'm gone, k?


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, happy for you!

My report of our day's activities (Friday) is in my diary!


----------



## QuickSilver

TODAY IS THE DAY!!!     I'm almost.. (read completely) embarrassed to admit this, but today is the day hubby and I will trade in our FLIP PHONES...  and march boldly into the SMART phone world..    Can you believe it?    Me neither...


----------



## Shalimar

Let us know how it works out QS.


----------



## Shalimar

Awesome Georgia, have a blast!


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> TODAY IS THE DAY!!!     I'm almost.. (read completely) embarrassed to admit this, but today is the day hubby and I will trade in our FLIP PHONES...  and march boldly into the SMART phone world..    Can you believe it?    Me neither...



Congrats!  My sister resisted and got her first smartphone last year.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> Congrats!  My sister resisted and got her first smartphone last year.



Thanks...  But I know how this weekend is going to go..  Hubby trying to figure out how to use it and me trying to follow his instructions... and it NOT working for me..... and me losing patience and getting upset and telling him to take the damned thing back and get me my old flip phone back.... and having another glass of wine...  and then maybe crying... lol  (only kidding)... (but maybe..depending on how much wine I've had).....  and THEN finally figuring it out.. and being happy..   hahahahahaha


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Thanks...  But I know how this weekend is going to go..  Hubby trying to figure out how to use it and me trying to follow his instructions... and it NOT working for me..... and me losing patience and getting upset and telling him to take the damned thing back and get me my old flip phone back.... and having another glass of wine...  and then maybe crying... lol  (only kidding)... (but maybe..depending on how much wine I've had).....  and THEN finally figuring it out.. and being happy..   hahahahahaha



We love our smartphones!  We've had them about 6 years (on our 3rd ones now), but hubby got his first and figured it out.  I got mine a couple of weeks later and he showed me how to use it.


----------



## Jackie22

Lol, QS, hope it works out for you.

My granddaughter has helped me, she is my 'go to' for any tech help.

Dog bath day for me.


----------



## AprilT

QuickSilver said:


> Thanks... But I know how this weekend is going to go.. Hubby trying to figure out how to use it and me trying to follow his instructions... and it NOT working for me..... and me losing patience and getting upset and telling him to take the damned thing back and get me my old flip phone back.... and having another glass of wine... and then maybe crying... lol (only kidding)... (but maybe..depending on how much wine I've had)..... and THEN finally figuring it out.. and being happy.. hahahahahaha



So cute, my suggestion if you both get frustrated or just for more tips on using,  "youtube", can't go wrong, just type in the brand of phone and see if the model or, at least, similar one comes up.  The basics will be easy enough to manage from the manuals, but, for more advanced usage, it really might be helpful.

Either way, have fun.


----------



## QuickSilver

Well...  I'm here to tell you that  the "great phone adventure" was a complete success and I am amazed..  We went with AT&T since I have my internet service with them.. and because I already was familiar with my Apple Ipad...  I got an Apple phone... and really all I had to learn was the "Phone" portion of it... Like how to set up my address list.. how to make a call, and how to text.   The rest I already had some idea how to do...  SO... in reality... my phone is just a teeny little Ipad with the ability to make calls.  All the angst was for naught....   I am now Flip Phone free at last.


----------



## Shalimar

QS, awesome, glad it was angst free. Treat yourself  to something nice this weekend.


----------



## Bluecheese50

Apart from the chores changing from day to day, I like each day to be the same as the previous one as far as that is possible to achieve.


----------



## QuickSilver

Shalimar said:


> QS, awesome, glad it was angst free. Treat yourself  to something nice this weekend.



Thanks... but that's the problem... hubby and I are always treating ourselves to something nice... and need to slow down a bit... hahaha....  But I keep telling myself... that next year when I am retired we won't be able to "treat" as much... so we are enjoying it now...


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Well...  I'm here to tell you that  the "great phone adventure" was a complete success and I am amazed..  We went with AT&T since I have my internet service with them.. and because I already was familiar with my Apple Ipad...  I got an Apple phone... and really all I had to learn was the "Phone" portion of it... Like how to set up my address list.. how to make a call, and how to text.   The rest I already had some idea how to do...  SO... in reality... my phone is just a teeny little Ipad with the ability to make calls.  All the angst was for naught....   I am now Flip Phone free at last.



My sister learned to love her iphone fairly quickly.  Good for a technophobe.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hm. And to think that I gave up my smartphone for a flip phone. Actually, the reason I did it was that the smartphone wouldn't fit in my jeans pocket!

I had "fun" working yesterday just because it felt good to be doing something. Then there was the dog to stop and play with every now and then; she's part of the job I'll tell you that it took six hours to do a four-hour job. Heck, I was only gone six months and my replacement neglected it so much that it took forfreakingever to scrub the soap film off the shower enclosure, scrub baseboards, get the hardwood floor looking presentable again. Oh. Wait. At least 30 minutes of that six hours was spent playing with *my* dog.

I was tired when I got home. It was a good tired.

It's going to be a nice day today, sunny and about 60, and if I can get off my dead center I'm going to fiddle around in my flower garden. Every little bit of work that I do now will help when it's time to plant in the spring. I hope.


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, you are an inspiration.


----------



## QuickSilver

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Hm. And to think that I gave up my smartphone for a flip phone. Actually, the reason I did it was that the smartphone wouldn't fit in my jeans pocket!
> 
> I had "fun" working yesterday just because it felt good to be doing something. Then there was the dog to stop and play with every now and then; she's part of the job I'll tell you that it took six hours to do a four-hour job. Heck, I was only gone six months and my replacement neglected it so much that it took forfreakingever to scrub the soap film off the shower enclosure, scrub baseboards, get the hardwood floor looking presentable again. Oh. Wait. At least 30 minutes of that six hours was spent playing with *my* dog.
> 
> I was tired when I got home. It was a good tired.
> 
> It's going to be a nice day today, sunny and about 60, and if I can get off my dead center I'm going to fiddle around in my flower garden. Every little bit of work that I do now will help when it's time to plant in the spring. I hope.




I envy you that you are able to fiddle in your garden so early...   I'm itching to get started but that won't be for another 2 or 3 months in this neck of the woods.   I have some big plans though...  Hubby made me a new flower bed along the side of my front yard that gets a lot of sun.. so I will be able to do a spectacular boarder of colorful annuals this year.. not sure what I will use yet.    AND.. I'm planning a new grouping of Mums by the side of my front stairs... always breath-taking colors in the fall... if you do it correctly and pinch them back at the right time...


----------



## Ameriscot

Sounds good Georgia! I understand 'good tired'.  

I could never give up my smartphone though.  My last one was too small so I got a bigger one even though it's harder to fit in ny pocket.   I love it on holidays like now - I can take great pics then post them immediately.  I Skyped my sister on it this morning.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm an inspiration? LOL!!!

QS, when we lived Up North we didn't even think about planting anything until at least Memorial Day because even after the sNOw was gone we still had to wait until the ground thawed. When we have a warm winter day here, my Self wants to get out and dig.

And when we have a warm winter day here, my Self starts thinking about the kids' spring break. This year it's the week of April 3. Daughter, granddaughter and a friend, and I usually find somewhere nearby to go for a couple of days. In the past it's been to Callaway Gardens...only about 100 miles south...to admire the azaleas and just generally goof off. It's where I went ziplining two years ago. I want to zipline again and this time do the long one that goes over a lake. You read that right. My bones are strong right now, but who knows how long that will last? I want to go while I still can.

Ameriscot...that would be an adventure for you and your husband! Ziplining if it can be done there. It's not like you just climb aboard...you're helmeted, padded, gloved, tethered and not just given instructions but taken on a couple of short and low-to-the-ground test runs before you're turned loose. You're the adventurous sort...give it a try if ziplining is available.


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, they do have ziplining here. Looks fun.


----------



## Butterfly

I ran errands and got my hair trimmed.  Not exactly exciting, but OK.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Nice outdoors again so I drank my coffee on the patio...but "they" promised sunshine today. It must all be up above the clouds  We're supposed to have a "dramatic" change in the weather (forecaster's word, not mine) this week, and if that's so, it means that our tornado season is starting early. Geez. Can we please have just a few more weeks before we have to get up in the middle of the night and shelter in the closet under the stairs?

Got the roses pruned yesterday, cut back some dead foliage that was missed in the fall, picked up dead twigs and a few stray branches that blew in from somewhere, raked a little. Big project for this morning is to fertilize the roses and hope they do better this year than they've done in the past. I'm thinking about transplanting a couple of them, just not right this instant. After all, a job well thought over is half done, right?

Butterfly, a haircut is on my list for Wednesday when my favorite hair cutter works. And Wednesday is the day haircuts are cheap for old people, providing that we can shuffle our way in and out of the salon

Ameriscot, what? No new pictures? No comments about what we did yesterday? How am I supposed to know where I went, what adventures I had and what delightful taste treats there were?


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, we went paddling in the tandem kayak over to a seaside bar for a couple of beers.  At lunch I had a craving for non-Thai food and had eggs, toast, bacon, fresh fruit, fried tomatoes, baked beans. 

View from the bar:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I love the view we had, and a regular meal was nice for a change, but do let's partake of foods that we wouldn't be able to get at home.

What are we going to do today?

If the sun comes out here, as promised, daughter and I are going to ride our new bikes.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I love the view we had, and a regular meal was nice for a change, but do let's partake of foods that we wouldn't be able to get at home.
> 
> What are we going to do today?
> 
> If the sun comes out here, as promised, daughter and I are going to ride our new bikes.



Today - Sunday - is over.  It was a lazy day.  

Tomorrow is the gym and you need to work a bit harder this time.    We gave up our rental car today so it's bikes, feet, tuk tuks, taxis or boats for the next month.  

So you and daughter got new bikes?  Nice.  Good places to ride there?


----------



## QuickSilver

No huge plans for today...  We have to take our Doodle Izzy to the dog wash.... she's between groomings and is stinky...she's to big to bathe at home.  Then some laundry.. and I'm fixing a bone in pork roast with roasted Fennel, Pecorino Cheese, charred tomatoes and olives.


Here's the Doodle..

[URL="http://s77.photobucket.com/user/IdaRose/media/IM002770before12-8-12.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j62/IdaRose/IM002770before12-8-12.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ameriscot, we only just got the bikes from Santa so haven't had much opportunity to ride them and we're still re-learning how to stay upright. She does fine, but I'm a bit wobbly. We'll only be riding around the neighborhood...not much by way of scenery but a good way to visit with the neighbors when the weather is good.

Up North the winters were brutal and nobody got out much except to dig out so that we could shop for groceries and buy more gas for the sNOwblowers. When the sNOw finally melted, everybody in town was out and about and asking "How'd you winter?" Down here when it's not raining and/or cold, everybody's out playing in their yards or in the streets so we don't have to ask

I have to work harder at the gym tomorrow? Fiddlesticks. I don't wanna. Maybe I'll feel differently tomorrow.

QS, I love that dog!


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, tsk tsk.  I'll have to figure out how to motivate you.  

I miss my bike at home - the electric pedal assisted one as that one is such a joy to ride.  Wish I had it here, I'd ride all over the island.  These cheap bikes we bought are work as we were stuck buying 26" ones and the seats are not high enough.  Even harder for hubby.  

QS, cute doggy!


----------



## Shalimar

Such a cute dog! The tail! Would love to see a front face pic, so I can see his adorable expression properly QS.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I love that dog! 

Very, very warm here for this time of year. It's 58F, about 25 degrees warmer than it would usually be, and the weathernerds are saying we're due for "strong storms" tomorrow and Wednesday. Why am I hearing "tornado season is getting an early start"?

My agenda? I don't have one today. Lemmesee if I can dream up something to do...


----------



## QuickSilver

Shalimar said:


> Such a cute dog! The tail! Would love to see a front face pic, so I can see his adorable expression properly QS.



[URL="http://s77.photobucket.com/user/IdaRose/media/Izzy4_12_2012007.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j62/IdaRose/Izzy4_12_2012007.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks QS! What a wise face. He looks as if he is gently laughing at us. Makes me smile and want to hug him.


----------



## QuickSilver

She's a girl....  Her name is IZZY


----------



## Shalimar

I apologise, QS. Ina also has a dog of the same name--I think a boy? My mistake, mea culpa, and large amounts of virtual expensive wine.


----------



## QuickSilver

No problem...  so long as Izzy gets plenty of food and love.... she doesn't care is she is called a He or a She..


----------



## AprilT

What an adorable looking face Izzy has.  She shares her name with two of my family members.  LOL!


----------



## Kadee

Relaxing today after a day in the city ( Adelaide )  yesterday afternoon dance ,then out for tea  celebrating my birthday ( 70th ) :happy:resent: Birthday  not actually till tomorrow the 3 rd ,having a little get together then at a friends for lunch ..so I'll,be all partied out by the end of tomorrow but ..no headaches ...the strongest we drink is black coffee


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Sounds like a good birthday celebration to me, Kadee, especially the part about no headaches

My morning will consist of running errands. I know, I know. You're all jealous and wish it could be you. I'll have "fun" for all of us.


----------



## Ameriscot

Day's over now.  Biked to lunch, biked to dinner after a few detours on side roads.  Didn't make it into the pool due to a heavy unexpected rain shower. Skyped my sis in law in Australia for a nice long chat.


----------



## Linda

As I said on another thread Kadee46, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, cause I bet it's the 3rd there now.


----------



## Shalimar

Happy birthday Kadee!


----------



## SifuPhil

Happy, happy birthday, Kadee!!! :cheers1:


----------



## Kadee

Thank you so much everyone ...for the birthday wishes ...had a busy day ..at friends for lunch :thankyou1: only just arrived home at 6 pm


----------



## Ameriscot

Went to the gym this morning - it's a resort down the road so guests at the resort are the main users.  The power was off in the gym - a tiny room overlooking the pool that has wall to ceiling windows on 3 sides. Without AC and not being able to plug in the small fan I bring with me, it was boiling hot!!!  I did my dumbbells routines, but in the middle of it some kids decided it would be fun to check it out.  One was maybe 5 and the other two maybe 7 or 8.  Obviously they'd never seen a gym before.  They ran right past me while I was lifting heavy dumbbells, twice.  The youngest decided the medicine ball would be fun to bounce around the room.  

Since the room must have been about 40C/100F+, I was not in a mood for this.  Kids are not allowed in there anyway and their mum/granny was paying no attention.  I figured they couldn't speak English - they were Chinese.  The mum finally told them to come out, but the youngest ran right past me nearly getting hit in the head with a dumbbell, so I yelled OUT!  He understood that.

If these kids come in on my next gym day I'm sure my tone of voice will let me them know they can't be in there.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Drat. I missed Kadee's birthday...happy belated birthday. Does that count?

This old granny woke up sick in the wee hours of the morning. It hasn't been a pleasant day Mostly, I've spent it in bed.

Ameriscot, please may I be excused from mealtimes and exercising for a day or two? I feel like something that was sent for and didn't arrive.


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, I am sorry you are sick. I hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Thanks, Shalimar. Now I mostly just feel as weak as a newborn. Feel like I've been cleaned out with a bottle brush. Ugh. I hope I feel better very soon, too


----------



## Kadee

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Thanks, Shalimar. Now I mostly just feel as weak as a newborn. Feel like I've been cleaned out with a bottle brush. Ugh. I hope I feel better very soon, too


Thank you for birthday wishes .....Sorry to hear your off colour ...hope your better soon


----------



## Ameriscot

Sorry you're not well Georgia.  Yes, you're excused from any exercise.  Rest up.


----------



## AprilT

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Drat. I missed Kadee's birthday...happy belated birthday. Does that count?
> 
> This old granny woke up sick in the wee hours of the morning. It hasn't been a pleasant day Mostly, I've spent it in bed.
> 
> Ameriscot, please may I be excused from mealtimes and exercising for a day or two? I feel like something that was sent for and didn't arrive.




Georgia, So sorry to hear you aren't feeling well.  Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Ameriscot

No plans today.  Every 4 days we get our house cleaned, so need to be out today.  Probably bicycle to lunch or take a tuk tuk.  Need to get some butter for toast and maybe some oranges, but otherwise we are well-stocked for being car-less for the month.  Have lots of nice bread sliced and frozen for toast.  

We might paddle our kayak over to the resort where I'm a gym member and have dinner.  Happy hour is 5 - 7 as well.


----------



## Linda

Georgia, I hope you are feeling better by now.  

Ameriscot, I hate it when people let their kids run wild in a public place like your gym.

My day is about over so my agenda is to go to bed soon.  Tomorrow our x-daughter-in-law and our grandson will be down after school to use our gas wood spliter on some oak rounds they brought down the other day.  They'll have to leave the wood here till some of the snow melts.  They have 14 inches of snow now and even though they both have 4X4s they leave their vehicles at the bottom of their long steep drive way in this snow. So I should have company tomorrow.


----------



## Ameriscot

Linda, it's dangerous for little kids in a gym. One got on the treadmill and starting pressing buttons but since the power was off it didn't work. If the power had been on she could have gotten hurt.


----------



## Ameriscot

Duplicate


----------



## Linda

Yes, treadmills can be dangerous even for adults, that's why so many of them have that clip you put on your shirt so if you fall it shuts it off.  Great for seniors.  I wonder what some people are thinking sometimes, like when they let their kids play in shopping carts in the store.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's morning. Morning came early today because I was going to watch "Madoff" last night and fell asleep before the first hour was done. It was lovely to get seven hours of uninterrupted sleep, but I was bright-eyed and bushy-tailed at 4 am. I think I feel better today except for missing cheap haircut day yesterday, dammit Don't know if I can wait another week. My hair is too long to be short and too short to be long. It makes me look like I need to get a dog license.

Hope y'all have a delightful Thursday.


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, glad you're better and got a good sleep.  

My hair is at that annoying length as well.


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, so pleased you are feeling better! Re your hair. You could always go wild, stick product in it, and make  a statement. As I recall, you have that gorgeous wavy behaving type hair don't you?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I have short, coarse, salt-and-pepper hair. Very short. Wavy. Hm. I don't know whether it's really wavy or just goes in and out with the bumps in my skull. I've had short short hair since I was 14 or 15. It was handy when I was riding because I rarely had helmet hair so on or off the bike, it always looked the same. Even now, I sometimes forget to comb it because it just always looks the same. That only changes when I wait more than six weeks for a haircut.

Why do we say _hair_cut? There must be millions of strands of hair. The Germans have it right. Hairs. As in "I need to get my hairs cut." (Ich muss meine Haare schneiden lassen.)

According to Garrison Keillor, this is probably one of those mysteries of life.

Getting better? I sound delirious.


----------



## QuickSilver

When someone asked my dad if he got a hair cut he would always say "No.. I got 'em all cut"

But actually..  I think the plural of hair is..... hair.  Unless you are talking about only a few of them

I am going to wash my hair today...................(meaning all of them)


I pulled out  three grey hairs this morning........(meaning only a small number)   


And I have no idea why I have looked this up....  I really MUST be bored..  hahahahahahaha


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, I didn't know you spoke German, cool.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

QS, in German a hair is a hair; more than one hair is hairs. 

Shalimar, I worked for a German company in the US, which is where I started learning German, took some college classes and also took some classes at the Goethe Institute, then went to Germany and worked for a different company there. Left in 1984 and haven't spoken it since then. I've forgotten more than I knew, but even after all these years, every now and then something pops into my brain and out of my mouth in German. I've caught myself saying things like "I'll be right back" or "I'm hungry" or "I'm ready to go" in German, with no idea how it happens.

Whenever I get on an escalator, I'm reminded that in Germany the escalators have "Stehen" (stand) stenciled on the right side and "Gehen" (go) stenciled on the left, and people get really annoyed if you try to step up on the right or stand on the left. Germans are good minders. LOL

I'm probably one of those people who'd wake up speaking a foreign language after suffering a blow to the head


----------



## Butterfly

Glad you're feeling better, Georgia!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Thanks, kids. I'm feeling a whole lot better today than I have since the weekend. My daughter was going to pick up g'daughter's boyfriend so he could have dinner with us and spend the evening and asked if I wanted to ride along so I went. OMG! He lives 15 miles away...not so far actually...but we have to take major roads to get there. It took an hour and a half to get there and get back. Ugh.

That was my "outing" for the week. I'm glad I went just to get outside for a while, but it sure is a good thing for me that she has a comfy ride!

Did I tell y'all that there's a daffodil blooming in my garden? And a camellia? Spring is almost here...it might get here right after our colder temps today, below freezing temps starting tomorrow, progressively colder temps leading up to...wait for it...sNOw Monday or Tuesday You heard it here first.


----------



## Jackie22

Glad you're feeling better, Georgia, I have Iris blooming and my daffodils are about 4" out of the ground....crazy weather.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Iris blooming before the daffodils? Hm. My iris are about 6-8" out of the ground. I gave up on tulips (they usually bloom before daffodils) because the critters kept digging up the bulbs and eating them. For whatever reason, they don't seem to care for daffodils and iris. Suits me.


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, glad you're feeling better.  In Scotland we get snowdrops, crocuses, acanite in January/Feb then daffodils.  So when we get home March 2nd we'll have quite a few flowers blooming.  Unless, the weather gets weird again.

Got a massage this morning and it was excellent!!!!  I asked for a one hour back and shoulders but she also included scalp, neck, face, and a wee bit on my legs and arms.  Pure bliss!!  I am kicking myself now for now searching out a good masseuse sooner.  I had one foot massage since we've been here and last winter had Thai massages which are 90% torture.  So I figured it would be hard to find one to give me the kind of massage I want - not too wimpy, not too painful.  All I said to the masseuse was - no elbows in the back.

Cost was 400 baht - about $12 and I gave her a 140 baht tip (all I had in my wallet). 

I'm going back next Friday.  Same masseuse. 

Went to the gym before my massage.  Staff had it nice and cold!  Taking a tuk tuk to lunch shortly, then will cycle to dinner. 

I'll take a few photos to the beach town we are going to for you, Georgia.


----------



## Babsinbloom65

Going to go buy the colors so my daughter can do this to my hair. (We hope) I just got a new haircut and asked how much it would cost to color and highlight, when she told me $110. my mouth actually dropped open. That will not work for my budget....so it's going to be one of those DIY projects with my daughter's help.


----------



## Jackie22

Cute hairstyle, Babs, hope it turns out well for you.

We have frost this morning...nothing important going on here, watching the progress
on my granddaughter's house.

Georgia, I have never had any luck with tulips either.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Babs...doing your own hair is sort of like cooking: first, read the instructions; second, assemble the ingredients; third, read the instructions again; fourth, check to make sure you have all the ingredients (in the order used); fifth, read the instructions again. Last, proceed while reading the instructions!

Ameriscot, maybe I'll attempt the gym tomorrow as long as Barbie and Ken aren't there and the kids have been banished.


----------



## Bobw235

Shoveling snow today, as we're getting about 8" of heavy wet stuff.  It's clinging to everything.  Hard to move it around, so trying to stay ahead of it.


----------



## Shalimar

Good idea Babs! Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Shalimar

Bob, I don't envy you your shoveling. Is wet snow the norm?  Living where I do, I am fairly ignorant about snow.


----------



## Shalimar

Tulips and daffodils will takeover here, if one is not careful. I am trying to decide what bizarre thing I can do to my long hair--no, not cut it. Lol. Just something new and exciting.


----------



## Cookie

I am struggling to make a home-made valentine for my geriatric friend who seems to have a deep wish for them.  I feel like I'm back in kindergarten, trying not to be too artistic, yet not having it turn out looking like a piece of used tp.  I never knew I had so many felt tip pens! Then mail it and hope it arrives before the big day.  I am now in the mood for chocolate marshmallow hearts.


----------



## Cookie

Shali, I think this look will look fab on you.  Crown of braids, you've probably already done it.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks, Cookie, I shall try it!


----------



## Babsinbloom65

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Babs...doing your own hair is sort of like cooking: first, read the instructions; second, assemble the ingredients; third, read the instructions again; fourth, check to make sure you have all the ingredients (in the order used); fifth, read the instructions again. Last, proceed while reading the instructions!
> 
> Ameriscot, maybe I'll attempt the gym tomorrow as long as Barbie and Ken aren't there and the kids have been banished.



Yes, I know how to do my own hair coloring, I have been doing that since High School. But the last few years I decided to go back to my natural color which is now mostly grey like the color of a battleship, not the silver like a precious metal.  I was a red head from High School until I let it all go natural. And now I'm feeling sassy and like a red head again so I am going to color it again. But it's pay back time for my three daughters...I helped them raise their children now they are going to give their Moma a little pampering. I need that right now. And they don't mind because I am a good Mom and seldom ask anything of them. :love_heart: I love having daughters.


----------



## Babsinbloom65

Shalimar said:


> Good idea Babs! Let us know how it turns out!



I'll do better than that...I will post a picture to let yall see how it turned out.


----------



## Babsinbloom65

Jackie22 said:


> Cute hairstyle, Babs, hope it turns out well for you.
> 
> We have frost this morning...nothing important going on here, watching the progress
> on my granddaughter's house.
> 
> Georgia, I have never had any luck with tulips either.



It is a cute haircut but it's not the one I got...I am just going to color it that color. Here's how I had mine cut.


----------



## Bobw235

Shalimar said:


> Bob, I don't envy you your shoveling. Is wet snow the norm?  Living where I do, I am fairly ignorant about snow.



Shalimar, it all depends on the temperature and today it was just below freezing so the snow was very wet and packed.  Had to clear it off the trees and shrubs to keep them from being damaged from the weight of the snow.  I don't mind shoveling, but not when it's like this.  A good workout for sure.  Still waiting for my plow contractor to clear the driveway.


----------



## jujube

We went out and bought a new couch and two lazy boy recliners today.  FINALLY, I can get rid of the gawd-awful blue plaid recliner that has been hurting my eyes for the past 6 1/2 years.  It's taken that long to pry it loose from the Spousal Equivalent's cold dead hands.  Even HE has finally come to admit that the time has come to put it out of its (and my) misery.   Count-down to delivery on Wednesday...

Old couch and loveseat are off to charity.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Shalimar, I love Cookie's picture. My mom used to fix her hair like that. I always wished that I could, but my face is  l o n g  and thin so it just wouldn't have been a swell look on me. If you do it, post a picture, k?


----------



## Shalimar

I would love to Georgia, but my antique iPad won't let me post pics.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Shalimar said:


> I would love to Georgia, but my antique iPad won't let me post pics.


Fiddlesticks


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, haven't seen Barbie or Ken and the kids didn't show up.  Wouldn't have allowed the kids inside the door!  Anyway, this is Saturday and not a gym day.  However, next week I'll be going 4 times - Sun, Tues, Thurs, Sat.  We'll be taking our wee island trip next Sunday for 3 nights (a holiday within a holiday).  The resort we are going to does have a small gym and I may or may not avail myself of its offerings.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Okay, I'm up for Sunday. I'll see how it goes and make a decision about the other three days after that, okay?

*We* are taking a trip? Oh, goody. Three nights means I bring my toothbrush, right?


----------



## RadishRose

work then sleep.
Then work, then sleep...............


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Okay, I'm up for Sunday. I'll see how it goes and make a decision about the other three days after that, okay?
> 
> *We* are taking a trip? Oh, goody. Three nights means I bring my toothbrush, right?



Okay.  

Yes, bring your toothbrush!  We are going to a small island (nothing on it but one resort).  It's my birthday trip except it's 2 weeks early.  During the week of my birthday the rates are 3-4 times higher than the special 3 night winter rate we got.  We didn't get one of the rooms with your own private pool and section of beach, but we're getting a nice room and we've got 2 big pools to use and gorgeous beach and sea. Free kayaks to use.  

You'll like the food.  Thai and western food.  Breakfast which is included looks yummy!  French toast, pain au chocolat, etc etc......


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Breakfast is my favorite meal! And I love French toast.

It's not going to be easy finding a birthday gift. I don't want to saddle you with anything that will be hard to pack or cause a problem with customs when you're traveling home. Let me think about it...


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Breakfast is my favorite meal! And I love French toast.
> 
> It's not going to be easy finding a birthday gift. I don't want to saddle you with anything that will be hard to pack or cause a problem with customs when you're traveling home. Let me think about it...



Don't worry.  Besides I've bought enough stuff already for myself and for others, so no extra room in the luggage.


----------



## vickyNightowl

I must be productive today!

Clean house,cook and work on the monster mosaic.


----------



## jujube

Hit some thrift shops this morning.  My mom is coming for a visit and I need to get a raised toilet seat for her.  I looked at some at Walmart - $25-40, depending on how elaborate they are.  Then I went to my favorite charity thrift shop and they had one of the $40 ones still sealed in a box for $1.99.  I gave them $5 for it.  Win-win!


----------



## Ameriscot

Got a holiday flat/apartment rented for a week in Edinburgh in June.  My sister will be in Scotland for 3 weeks and also one of my brothers for a few days.  Brother is giving a talk at the university.  So we thought it would be easier to just go where he'll be instead of him traveling to our house. 

Can't believe it's 3 weeks tomorrow until we go home.  But we'll be back Dec 1st.  Lots more stuff to put in storage with the management this time.  The fees aren't high and it's much cheaper than buying all this stuff again.


----------



## Ameriscot

If I don't stop buying gifts for people (and myself) I won't have any room in my luggage when we go home!  

Going to a different restaurant tonight.  A non-Thai food dinner for me.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's been fun so far, but I'm telling you for sure that I'm getting a bit tired. There's more activity every day than I usually experience in a week. I can hold out for another three weeks though, especially considering that we're probably going to see some sNOw flurries today and tomorrow.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> It's been fun so far, but I'm telling you for sure that I'm getting a bit tired. There's more activity every day than I usually experience in a week. I can hold out for another three weeks though, especially considering that we're probably going to see some sNOw flurries today and tomorrow.



Too much bike riding maybe?

It will be relaxing next week for 3 days.  Swimming/floating in the sea and the pool, eating, drinking, relaxing.  But there will also be a bit of kayaking and snorkeling.


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, good news for you.  I was just reading some reviews for our island getaway next week and discovered the gym is still being constructed.  So forget the workout clothes!  

However, you will get a workout paddling a kayak and walking along the beaches and swimming.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

The kayak, walking and swimming will do me just fine. I loved the video of the place we're staying.


----------



## Ameriscot

We've been to the beach where all the longboats are but not the resort.  I would love a week there.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

There's always next year, right?


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> There's always next year, right?



True.  But the rates are very steep.  We just happened to get a good 3 day winter deal this time.  Without a deal the cost for a week in one of the villas with a pool will cost more than we pay for 3 months for our bungalow.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oh. I see. Maybe a good deal for a week with a pool but no room? LOL


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Oh. I see. Maybe a good deal for a week with a pool but no room? LOL



Hmm..not really wanting to sleep outdoors with the mosquitoes.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Me, either. I guess there isn't any reason why we can't just stick with the plan and if a deal comes along next year for that resort, we'll just take advantage of it. Since I didn't expect it this year, it's just a happy accident and a bonus so I'm grateful

Um. It's sNOwing here. Stand by. Teleporting myself...


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Me, either. I guess there isn't any reason why we can't just stick with the plan and if a deal comes along next year for that resort, we'll just take advantage of it. Since I didn't expect it this year, it's just a happy accident and a bonus so I'm grateful
> 
> Um. It's sNOwing here. Stand by. Teleporting myself...



Yea, we'll likely look for the same deal next year.  Can you borrow the Star Trek teleporter?  Snow sucks!


----------



## Bluecheese50

Now a Star Trek style Teleporter would be very useful. I wonder if they will be able to invent something similar in the future?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ameriscot said:


> Yea, we'll likely look for the same deal next year.  Can you borrow the Star Trek teleporter?  Snow sucks!


I'll have my people check with their people and get back to you


----------



## Ameriscot

Cool!  I wouldn't mind using a teleporter...could be fun.


----------



## Bluecheese50

Ameriscot said:


> Cool!  I wouldn't mind using a teleporter...could be fun.



Yep, I would definitely want a go in one of those. To teleport over to my home island for an hour or two to have a bit of banter with my Baby Sister would be great fun! When we had teased each other enough, I could teleport right back home again!


----------



## Ameriscot

It would come in handy!


----------



## jujube

My mama is coming to visit for a couple of weeks, so I'm in the process of changing the spare room from a _craft room/storage room/throw-it-in-and-close-the-door-room _back into a guest room.  Now _where_ to put all the stuff?  Actually, it's been very liberating.....I've made three trips to drop stuff off at the charity store in the last week.


----------



## Cookie

Just making some lunch/early dinner for a special visitor today, spinach quiche, ratatouille, and maybe salad.  Gotta go roll out that crust, cut that eggplant, slice those tomatoes.  

Have a great visit with your mom, jujube, she's a lucky lady to have a nice daughter like you.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Cookie! Did I forget that you invited me? Are you sure it was today? I neglected to write it on my calendar. Dear me. I'm going to miss spinache quiche. I really like quiche of any sort, but nobody under this roof would deign to eat real food except me.

I like ratatouille, too. And salads are nice.

I long for real food served in bowls and on platters at a table that's been set with real dinnerware. Remember placemats and tablecloths? remember the family sitting down together at mealtime? Sometimes I think I'm the one out of step and that most other people eat drive-thru food or have pizza delivered five or six nights a week.

Sigh.


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia, eat dinner with me, I will bring out the antique china, crystal glasses, and my grandparent's  monogrammed silver 
cutlery! Even a linen tablecloth. Do you like pot roast? Apple pie for desert?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Pot roast. Check. Apple pie. Check.Wine? Do we get wine? My grampa insisted that red wine builds red blood and even the kids at the dinner table got wine...mixed with copious amounts of water.

My grampa could eat peas with his knife. And if we asked him for more vegetables or meat or whatever, he'd say "never mind the vegetables (or whatever we were asking for); hush up and eat."

After a stroke he regained his motor skills but could only speak French. We'd ask for seconds, and he'd still say the same thing...only in French.


----------



## Shalimar

Of course we can have wine. What would you prefer?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Today I decided to run like a rat on the treadmill that has been collecting dust. Actually that's not entirely true.  Walking like a crippled mouse with 3 legs would be more accurate.. Listening to audio books on the Kindle that I bought myself for Christmas makes it more bearable. Notice I didn't say enjoyable. Hopefully I can shed a few pounds. At my age I'm not doing it for my looks,I'm beyond that. I just know my poor messed up knees feel better when they have less weight to haul around.


----------



## Ameriscot

What?!  Georgia is bailing out on me?  Not fancy enough for you, huh?


----------



## Ameriscot

Weds:
Went to the gym this morning.  Guess we'll take a tuk tuk to the mall as we need bread and cantelope and oranges.  We'll have a cappuccino while we are there....or I'll behave and have an Americano.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I didn't exactly bail out, but pot roast, apple pie, wine? And I didn't want to be rude and say no.


----------



## Cookie

Oops, Georgia, no worries.  It seems you are quite in demand for dinners.  We went ahead without you, so maybe next time we can confirm our plans.   And we didn't have wine either, so you did better with the roast.


----------



## Ameriscot

Understandable, Georgia.  Don't want to be rude.  

Can I entice you to join us with a mai tai or margarita with those cute wee umbrellas, maybe a Thai noodle dish with chicken and cashews, and a pancake (crepe) filled with banana and nutella for desert?  Outdoor seating on the beach with a nice sea breeze and temp around 80?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Wow, Ameriscot....how could I refuse an invitation such as that? I couldn't! I can't. I'm in and will be there as soon as I power up my broom. Yum.

And it's a perfect time to breeze on over, too, because it's a nippy 24F here.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Wow, Ameriscot....how could I refuse an invitation such as that? I couldn't! I can't. I'm in and will be there as soon as I power up my broom. Yum.
> 
> And it's a perfect time to breeze on over, too, because it's a nippy 24F here.



Brrr....come on over.  Use your broom or the teleporter.


----------



## Babsinbloom65

Today I am looking forward to having some one to one time with my first born daughter while she colors my hair. I bought the highlights kit too but the instructions are just a little to iffy for me to try at this time. I like to step out of my comfort zone one step at a time...so for today we will do just the color and not the highlights.


----------



## Ameriscot

Babs, do we get before and after pics?  

I no longer colour my hair as I'm becoming allergic.  But I coloured it for decades and had it highlighted a couple of times and it looked really good.


----------



## Ameriscot

A bit of a lazy day.  Cycled to lunch, swim in the pool, and will cycle to dinner.  

I'm very ready to start packing for our trip on Sunday.  3 nights on a quiet island being spoiled. Tomorrow - massage and I think I've got hubby talked into getting his very first massage.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

My lazy day was yesterday, but it didn't include swimming in a pool or cycling. Mostly, I just sat on my dead center.

But today? Today I get to go to work. Woohoo and stuff. And I get to play with *my* dog again. And get paid to do it.

Gotta toddle off and eat breakfast, get dressed, get gone! I'll be back this afternoon so y'all behave while I'm gone.


----------



## SifuPhil

GeorgiaXplant said:


> ... I'll be back this afternoon so y'all behave while I'm gone.



Aw, what fun is that?!?

Have a great day!


----------



## Babsinbloom65

Ameriscot said:


> Babs, do we get before and after pics?
> 
> I no longer colour my hair as I'm becoming allergic.  But I coloured it for decades and had it highlighted a couple of times and it looked really good.



 You certainly do Ameriscot. Here's the before: 

And here's the after:

No dramatic highlights yet as my daughter set I got the wrong color for the highlights. But she also said with all the silver that was in my natural hair there is light highlights even with just the color. My husband and girls love my new color...I still startle myself everytime I pass a mirror and see that bright red head looking back at me.


----------



## Ameriscot

Babs, great colour.  You might not even need highlights.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I was just going to ask if *we* have pictures of the new color yet...great minds, Ameriscot, great minds.

Babs, it really looks pretty


----------



## Ameriscot

7:30 pm here.  

This morning: gym.  Then had a massage and even talked hubby into getting one (his first).  Cycled to lunch.  Cooled off in the pool.  Relaxed. Cycled to dinner.  

Every day I do hand washing of the items I don't want to go in the laundry's dryers.


----------



## Babsinbloom65

Thank you Ameriscot. My daughter says she thinks I don't, that the silver I had in my natural hair color shows a slight shade variation. But I'm not sure yet if that slight shade variation will be enough. I'm going to just adjust to this brightness first and see.


----------



## Babsinbloom65

Thank you GeorgiaXplant. My husband kept raving about how much he loved it last night...that it made me wonder if my original color was that bad.  But this morning I think my new hair color just "perked" him up a bit...and I'm all for that.


----------



## Shalimar

Babs, similar to my hair. Love  it! I have streaks of platinum white , which when dyed, add highlights to my auburn hair. Most of the silver-white is in streaks on top of my head, so the variation shows up well, especially in bright light.


----------



## Shalimar

Babs, I think it turns your skin to cream. Gorgeous. We have a few redheads on sf.


----------



## Babsinbloom65

Thanks Shalimar.  I was actually a redhead since High School (compliments of Nice & Easy) but it was a deeper shade of auburn. But everything I read said you should go a shade of two lighter when you are of the mature age so that's what I did.  Now I'm just trying to get used to the brightness so I can see if I like the color.


----------



## Babsinbloom65

What's on my agenda today is getting my things ready to go play with my Luvey in Texas. I will take the train out of here on Monday and spend a week or two with my daughter, son-in-law, and my youngest grandchild. What is also on my agenda today is doing our income tax return. I thought if I did something I'm really looking forward to, and something really not...it might balance out things and make for a very nice day after all.


----------



## jujube

Got an MRI this morning.  It wasn't bad at all, except for the one-hour wait in the chilly waiting room with nothing but Golf magazines to read and then the half-hour wait in the absolutely arctic MRI waiting room, dressed in panties and a thin hospital robe.  Then it was into the sub-arctic MRI room where luckily, the MRI generated a nice heat albeit it didn't bear thinking about HOW it generated the heat. I mean, you have to wonder whether it's the tube heating up or if it's YOU heating up.  The fact that you're laying on your back in a soda straw while the "Greatest Hits of BOOM-BOOM-BOOM" play around you doesn't help, either.  I don't know how claustrophobic people do it.  

I did get a hug and a valentine from the tech, though.  He was a cutie.


----------



## jujube

Babsinbloom65 said:


> What's on my agenda today is getting my things ready to go play with my Luvey View attachment 26786in Texas. I will take the train out of here on Monday and spend a week or two with my daughter, son-in-law, and my youngest grandchild. What is also on my agenda today is doing our income tax return. I thought if I did something I'm really looking forward to, and something really not...it might balance out things and make for a very nice day after all.



What a cutie-pie, Babs!  Love that grin!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good chilly morning from the mostly-sunny South. It was 60F here yesterday. If we're lucky it might be a tropical 35F today. Ugh. That darned groundhog lied. Spring is more than a month away, but at least DST will be back soon.

Going down to visit my son for a little while this morning. He made enchiladas last night and made enough for me, too. Guess what I'm going to have for supper tonight?


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> Got an MRI this morning.  It wasn't bad at all, except for the one-hour wait in the chilly waiting room with nothing but Golf magazines to read and then the half-hour wait in the absolutely arctic MRI waiting room, dressed in panties and a thin hospital robe.  Then it was into the sub-arctic MRI room where luckily, the MRI generated a nice heat albeit it didn't bear thinking about HOW it generated the heat. I mean, you have to wonder whether it's the tube heating up or if it's YOU heating up.  The fact that you're laying on your back in a soda straw while the "Greatest Hits of BOOM-BOOM-BOOM" play around you doesn't help, either.  I don't know how claustrophobic people do it.
> 
> I did get a hug and a valentine from the tech, though.  He was a cutie.



Glad you are done with it.  My husband had one and he's not claustrophoic but he called it torture.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Good chilly morning from the mostly-sunny South. It was 60F here yesterday. If we're lucky it might be a tropical 35F today. Ugh. That darned groundhog lied. Spring is more than a month away, but at least DST will be back soon.
> 
> Going down to visit my son for a little while this morning. He made enchiladas last night and made enough for me, too. Guess what I'm going to have for supper tonight?



In Scotland we are thrilled when it's 60F!  Enjoy the enchiladas!


----------



## Ameriscot

Sat. evening here.  Watched the democrats debate this morning.  Then went to the chocolate cafe.  Dessert first, then lunch.  Then wandered around a nearby temple.  

All packed for our trip tomorrow.  3 nights on a private island that only has one resort - 37 villas.  It's a pre-birthday gift to me.  So lots of decadence coming up!  

Dessert today:


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunday:  heading to our wee holiday within a holiday today for 3 nights.


----------



## Shalimar

Enjoy Annie!


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Shali. Waiting for the boat now. Sunny and lovely breeze.


----------



## AprilT

TODAY ALL DAY,  TWD!  Well, after I go to bed and wake back up it's almost 1 am got back home over an hour or so ago, not it's time for me to get myself into bed before I fall face first into this keyboard.

Night Gracie.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> TODAY ALL DAY,  TWD!  Well, after I go to bed and wake back up it's almost 1 am got back home over an hour or so ago, not it's time for me to get myself into bed before I fall face first into this keyboard.
> 
> Night Gracie.



Night George.


----------



## Ameriscot

Monday. 

Breakfast next to the pool - pain au chocolat was yummy.  
Sit on a lounger by the pool, play on phone, read kindle, take photos, jump in pool, order cappuccino.  Repeat several times. 
Lunch.  
Hang out in room reading and on laptop.  Drink beer. 
Late afternoon:  kayak to a nearby beach which has a bar and charges less than the outrageous prices of the drinks at our resort. 
Dinner by pool. 
TV, etc.


----------



## IKE

I have a one and one half hour DEEP cleaning scheduled this morning at 8:30 with a periodontist for half my mouth and then the other half to be done on the 23rd......anyone care to take my place ?


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Night George.



:thumbsup:


Love your vacation photo, very nice, I could see relaxing for hours there.


----------



## Ameriscot

IKE said:


> I have a one and one half hour DEEP cleaning scheduled this morning at 8:30 with a periodontist for half my mouth and then the other half to be done on the 23rd......anyone care to take my place ?



No thanks.


----------



## Ameriscot

Tuesday
Snorkel.  Lots of pretty fish and coral reef to see.
More kayaking and swimming.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

IKE said:


> I have a one and one half hour DEEP cleaning scheduled this morning at 8:30 with a periodontist for half my mouth and then the other half to be done on the 23rd......anyone care to take my place ?



Very thoughtful to include us, Ike, but no thank you.

Ameriscot, careful of the coral on the bare feet, k? Love the pics! Dang, that's gotta be real tough duty.

The laundry that was done on Friday should probably be folded and put away. Maybe I'll do that this morning.

A neighbor and former client has invited me over "anytime"...the kind of invitation that leaves me all at sea. I sent her a message on FB, telling her that I'd really like to see her new artwork, that I'm free any day this week except Wednesday and asking if there's a day she's free so that I can run over and admire it all. Nothing like inviting yourself!


----------



## IKE

IKE said:


> I have a one and one half hour DEEP cleaning scheduled this morning at 8:30 with a periodontist for half my mouth and then the other half to be done on the 23rd......anyone care to take my place ?



Well the upper and lower right are done and I can hardly wait till next week to get the other side worked on........I'm also now thoroughly convinced that they save the reeeeeally long needles for dentists.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

IKE said:


> Well the upper and lower right are done and I can hardly wait till next week to get the other side worked on........I'm also now thoroughly convinced that they save the reeeeeally long needles for dentists.



He lives! Yay, Ike. What? Your dentist doesn't have laughing gas? I'm a wimp and always ask to be put as close to unconscious as is legal.

As for me, pats on the back are in order, if y'all don't mind. I folded the laundry AND put it away.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

What? No pats on the back after I folded Friday's laundry and put it away? I won't be in such a hurry when I do this week's laundry if I'm not going to get any encouragement

The sun is out this morning, and it's going to be a nice day. Maybe even warm(ish). It was cold yesterday, started warming up in the evening and by bedtime we had a thunderstorm. El Nino and Mother Nature seem to be having a heckuva battle this year. I just want spring to get here.

Ike, hope your mouth isn't too sore this morning. Jell-O, milk shakes, soft stuff.


----------



## IKE

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ike, hope your mouth isn't too sore this morning. Jell-O, milk shakes, soft stuff.



Today is gonna be a fantastic day !........no needles, scalpels, cauterization, sewing or any other sharp pointy thingies in or on my body.

Thanks Georgia but no jell-o or soft stuff for this old man......mama ask what I wanted for supper last night and I told her tacos.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Very thoughtful to include us, Ike, but no thank you.
> 
> Ameriscot, careful of the coral on the bare feet, k? Love the pics! Dang, that's gotta be real tough duty.
> 
> The laundry that was done on Friday should probably be folded and put away. Maybe I'll do that this morning.
> 
> A neighbor and former client has invited me over "anytime"...the kind of invitation that leaves me all at sea. I sent her a message on FB, telling her that I'd really like to see her new artwork, that I'm free any day this week except Wednesday and asking if there's a day she's free so that I can run over and admire it all. Nothing like inviting yourself!



No worries, Georgia.  We wore heavy duty water shoes so we didn't get our feet torn to smithereens!


----------



## Butterfly

IKE said:


> I have a one and one half hour DEEP cleaning scheduled this morning at 8:30 with a periodontist for half my mouth and then the other half to be done on the 23rd......anyone care to take my place ?



Nope -- I already have to do this twice a year -- quite enough for me, thanks.


----------



## Butterfly

Today I have to stay home and keep an eye on my sweet Bonnie.  She got very sick yesterday (very bloody diarrhea, etc.).  My regular vet's office was able to work her in -- she evidently has some kind of bacterial thing going on in her GI tract (probably from digging up and eating something she buried in the backyard).  She got IV fluids and electrolytes for dehydration and a shot of anti-nausea stuff, and some antibiotic pills.  I'm supposed to watch her carefully today to be sure she's doing OK and if not, take her back for probable hospitalization.

She did OK overnight, no more bloody diarrhea, and I fed her a little bit (which she ate, unlike yesterday) and she took her pill OK this morning.  She's pretty tired today, but I would be, too if I had gone through what she went through yesterday.  She seems a little brighter this morning than yesterday.

Say prayers, send good thoughts and energy or whatever you do, to my Bonnie.


----------



## Cookie

Glad Bonnie's better Butterfly, and sending healing energy her way.   

Looks like we have a little snowstorm out there, nothing major, but the roads are messy. Still drinking tea in my pj's and looking forward to some sewing later.


----------



## Ameriscot

Going back to our island at 1pm. That's the end of our 3 days of posh. 12 more days till we leave for home. Time flew by!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

What? Only 12 days left? We just got there!

Supposed to be a warm and sunny day today. I drank my coffee on the patio and while I was out there, noticed that in spite of our warm again/cold again weather, there are camellias and daffodils budding and blooming. Spring is coming. Really. How do I know this? Because...it comes every year


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> What? Only 12 days left? We just got there!
> 
> Supposed to be a warm and sunny day today. I drank my coffee on the patio and while I was out there, noticed that in spite of our warm again/cold again weather, there are camellias and daffodils budding and blooming. Spring is coming. Really. How do I know this? Because...it comes every year



Yep.  Only 12 days.  We did arrive Dec 2nd.  

There will, or should be, flowers blooming when we get home.


----------



## AprilT

Oh gosh, I need to get my buccas moving, I've got books to return and items to pick up from the library, I need an energy boost.  :help1:  Guess first thing is to get from in front of this pc. BBL nthego:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It sounds like your agenda consisted first and foremost of checking out SF this morning, April. Not to worry. There's a whole afternoon ahead of you!

My agenda? I took the trash to the curb this morning, went to the post office and breezed over to Aldi to get their store brand of Starbucks Frappuccino drinks. They're 4/$5 at Target (3 miles farther away), 4/$5.44 at Walmart (6 miles farther, but has the advantage of the Savings Catcher or 4/$4.72 at Aldi.

When I'm at Walmart or Target anyway, I get Starbucks; if I'm not in the Walmart neighborhood, I get Aldi's. Tastes just as good and cheaper.


----------



## AprilT

GeorgiaXplant said:


> It sounds like your agenda consisted first and foremost of checking out SF this morning, April. Not to worry. There's a whole afternoon ahead of you!
> 
> My agenda? I took the trash to the curb this morning, went to the post office and breezed over to Aldi to get their store brand of Starbucks Frappuccino drinks. They're 4/$5 at Target (3 miles farther away), 4/$5.44 at Walmart (6 miles farther, but has the advantage of the Savings Catcher or 4/$4.72 at Aldi.
> 
> When I'm at Walmart or Target anyway, I get Starbucks; if I'm not in the Walmart neighborhood, I get Aldi's. Tastes just as good and cheaper.



Naw, first I watch the morning news, then I sometimes look over my emails, click on another site I visit, talk with other walking dead nerds on fb for a minute, then I settle in over here for a bit then repeat and rinse, maybe read play some computer card games, do some stretches.  At least on the days I don't have to head to medical appointments or run other errands and thangs.  

I did make it to and from the library, did two loads of laundry, just waiting to take them out of the dryer in about another half hour and I can call it a day after I put the laundry away, if I bother putting it away, it might sit except for what I need in the immediate.  ld:


----------



## Shalimar

Up early, spent time with some of my Syrian clients. Took them to see some Gypsy Vanner horses. They loved them! Horse therapy in a peaceful nature setting.


----------



## SifuPhil

Beautiful creatures ...


----------



## Ameriscot

Nearly 8 am here on Friday.  Massage at 11 and got hubby to go back for another.  Starting to think about packing the stuff I'm not using - gifts etc.  Got two very big crates sitting here to pack up with household and other things we bought which we are leaving here until December.  Our giant suitcase is staying with the inflatable boat in it, as well as the bikes.  Lots of people stay here for 3 - 5 months in the winter and they all store their stuff.  We bought a smaller suitcase for hubby to replace the one we are leaving.  

I.hate.packing.


----------



## jujube

My mother is visiting and I'm probably going to hang myself by Sunday.


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> My mother is visiting and I'm probably going to hang myself by Sunday.



I understand.  Families can do that to you!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Jujube...visiting for how long? If it's only for a few days, just bite your tongue and smile a lot. If it's for longer, just bite your tongue and smile a lot

Laundry day for me, then going to visit a neighbor/former client.


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, I hate packing too. jujube, our mothers must be related. Mine is dead now. Whenever I am down on myself, I remember just how horrible she truly was, and my halo shines again! Everything is relative.......lolol.


----------



## Shalimar

Philly, Vanner horses are the most loving horses, very kind and sweet. They do well here, as our climate is similar to the areas in UK where the Travelers originally, and still do breed them. Initially they were used to pull the wonderful Gypsy wagons.


----------



## jujube

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Jujube...visiting for how long? If it's only for a few days, just bite your tongue and smile a lot. If it's for longer, just bite your tongue and smile a lot



I'm smiling, I'm smiling....and I still have some tongue left.


----------



## jujube

Shalimar said:


> Annie, I hate packing too. jujube, our mothers must be related. Mine is dead now. Whenever I am down on myself, I remember just how horrible she truly was, and my halo shines again! Everything is relative.......lolol.



No, really, my mom is great, a very special person.  She's just driving me crazy..... But then, I'm probably driving _her_ crazy, too.  She's just a lot happier when she's on her own turf.


----------



## Shalimar

Oops sorry Jujube. I am just projecting.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ah, yes. Just remember this: if it's not one thing, it's your mother!

Jujube, if your tongue starts bleeding, it will be time to send your mama home.


----------



## Butterfly

jujube said:


> My mother is visiting and I'm probably going to hang myself by Sunday.



Oh, no!  Please don't do that!  Maybe you could just drink a lot . . . .


----------



## Butterfly

My Bonnie seems to be getting better -- she is back to eating well and barking at the mailman and anybody walking past the house.  She's still not 100% though -- maybe it's the new med making her a bit sleepy.  

I'm going to take her on a short walk tomorrow.


----------



## Ameriscot

Gym then tuk tuk to the mall. Checked our airplane seats to make sure the airline didn't change them and they had changed mine to a middle seat. Grr  so I changed it back to aisle. We both hate middle seats so we had booked across the aisle from each other. Now I'm sitting in front of hubby. On our third flight though we have a row that only has two seats. Perfect. One aisle one window.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ameriscot, are you one of those people who checks and checks and checks again and turns up at the airport a day early? (I am) Which seat do I get?

Had a nice visit with my neighbor and her 3-year-old granddaughter yesterday afternoon. 

I'd thought about folding the laundry as soon as it came out of the dryer yesterday, but decided that since it's something I rarely do right away it would be best to let it sit in the basket for a while. Don't want to throw myself all off kilter

This morning I'm going to start fertilizing perennials in the garden...sort of encouraging Mother Nature to _spring_ us from winter.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ameriscot, are you one of those people who checks and checks and checks again and turns up at the airport a day early? (I am) Which seat do I get?
> 
> Had a nice visit with my neighbor and her 3-year-old granddaughter yesterday afternoon.
> 
> I'd thought about folding the laundry as soon as it came out of the dryer yesterday, but decided that since it's something I rarely do right away it would be best to let it sit in the basket for a while. Don't want to throw myself all off kilter
> 
> This morning I'm going to start fertilizing perennials in the garden...sort of encouraging Mother Nature to _spring_ us from winter.



I'm actually less OCD about airport stuff than I used to be, but still paranoid I'll forget something, etc.  I do like to get to the airport 2 hours early even though we always do online check in.  

As for seats....first flight is no big deal about the seats as it's only a one hour flight - our island to Bangkok.  Then due to the airline messing with me I'm now in an aisle seat right in front of hubby on our flight from Bangkok to Dubai.  Then we spend the night at the Dubai airport hotel and catch the flight to Glasgow in the morning.  Hubby and I have seats together in a row of 2 - him window, me aisle.  Everybody happy.  

We got you first class seats.  Hope that's okay?    Flight 1 - 1 hour.  Flight 2 - 7 hours.  Flight 3 - 7+ hours

3 year olds are so entertaining aren't they?  Hub's grandson will be 4 in April.  Adorable and so clever.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oh, goody! Erste Klasse ist am besten! I won't have time to guzzle enough champagne on the first leg, but the rest is just dandy!


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Oh, goody! Erste Klasse ist am besten! I won't have time to guzzle enough champagne on the first leg, but the rest is just dandy!



Ja!  First flight won't be that great - it's just Bangkok Airways.  No champagne.  But the next two flights will have plenty.  Even in cattle class you get great stuff!  Emirates, my favourite airline.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Cattle class. Is that a step up or a step down from steerage


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Cattle class. Is that a step up or a step down from steerage



Haha!  It's simply economy.  The few times we got to upgrade to Business Class we referred to those in economy as 'the great unwashed'.  layful:


----------



## Arachne

I am about to start the homemade quilt I am making for my grand-baby. Naturally the theme is Super Mario Brothers, my son having grown up in the video game world.. ( They are having a boy). I had already made a Paddington Bear one for them lol.. But my son was " Mum can you make anything fabric Super Mario brothers?" So what can you do but accommodate after all it will be my first and hopefully not last grand-baby.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Well, kids. The perennials have been fertilized. Lilliput has been cleaned, and I even washed the kitchen floor. Now what?

The promised sunshine hasn't happened, but it's a pleasant 60F.


----------



## fureverywhere

Fifty degrees today, time to get out in the sunshine! Snow predicted next week...it's weird


----------



## Ameriscot

Georgia, got a good book to read?  Fur, the weather sounds like it's been very weird.

No change in weather here.  The sea has calmed down so I guess we'll be paddling our boat today.  Then we'll wash it and get it dry so we can deflate it and store it until we come back in December.

Got my suitcase mainly packed but it's going to be tight.  Hope I can get it all in.  I'm leaving tons of stuff behind in storage, sandals, tank tops, cotton gowns, etc.


----------



## Butterfly

I took Bonnie out on a short walk today, and she was quite happy to be out and about, sniffing every single blade of grass, etc.  She was glad to get home and crash -- I don't think she's got her stamina all back yet.


----------



## Cookie

Glad Bonnie is back on her feet and feeling much better. She must have enjoyed her outing.


----------



## Cookie

Ameriscot said:


> Haha!  It's simply economy.  The few times we got to upgrade to Business Class we referred to those in economy as 'the great unwashed'.  layful:



Funny, AS, reminds me of the Vegas flight part in Bridesmaids (if you saw that) hilarious.


----------



## Ameriscot

Hmmm.....packing nightmares.  Did I really have to buy so many harem pants for myself and for other people?  And embroidered handbags?  Argghhhh.  And I still have to pack some of what I'm wearing this week as well as my toiletry bag.  I've definitely learned what not to bring next winter.  Should have learned it last year.  



And when I'm done fighting with this case I have to pack crates for the stuff we are leaving in storage here for next winter.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> Funny, AS, reminds me of the Vegas flight part in Bridesmaids (if you saw that) hilarious.



Don't rememeber seeing it.  But the times we've upgraded to business have been memorable.  You get treated like royalty!  Especially on airlines like Emirates.  It's so nice I hated arriving and having to get off the plane!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Butterfly, how's our Bonny today? Back to her old self yet?

Ameriscot! Good grief, woman. It's not as though you haven't traveled before. What the heck is the problem? My virtual luggage is neatly packed with all my own virtual stuff and all the virtual stuff I got for my virtual friends with none of it over the virtual weight limit.

BTW, Ameriscot, I always flew business class here to Europe and within Europe. Why? Because it wasn't my dime paying for it

Another warm and rainy day. Sigh. Why can't it just be spring?

Everything in Lilliput has been cleaned to a fare thee well, the laundry has been folded and put away, and I can't play outside. Yes. I have a book. I have a book that is for sure a good read and very entertaining...Top Secret Twenty-One by Janet Evanovich...but I've only had it about a month, and it needs to age a little. I have a new knitting book that appears to be more geared to those who aren't true left-handers and are dexterity challenged, and I have my grown-up coloring book. There's Netflix and plain old TV. So what the Dickens is my problem?

Being lonely and bored isn't all that bad just as long as everybody knows I'm lonely and bored. Never mind the comments about being whiny! LOL


----------



## SifuPhil

GeorgiaXplant said:


> ... Being lonely and bored isn't all that bad just as long as everybody knows I'm lonely and bored. Never mind the comments about being whiny! LOL



I've found that suffering in silence has its own rewards ...


----------



## Butterfly

SifuPhil said:


> I've found that suffering in silence has its own rewards ...



Yeah, maybe -- but suffering sucks no matter how you do it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Sure, Phil. Just like virtue. And the rewards are????


----------



## Linda

This is the first day in a week or two that I've been home except for yesterday and we were gone shopping all day.  So today I have to unpack and clean house. I need to get to it.  

Yesterday I bought a big plastic sprayer to get rid of a car size area of grass in my back field.  I call it MY back field because I told my husband and brother they couldn't put any of their vehicles and other stuff out there.  I want it left natural although the brush pile (which we burn once or twice a year) is OK.  I have to find a recipe I copied down the other day of vinegar, Dawn dish soap and Epsom Salts and spray it.  My brother says it won't work but he's just mad cause we won't let him use Round Up anymore.  

One of my grandson's has a car he hopes to sell to California's Cash For Clunkers program for $1500 stored here.  Now my husband is getting ready to build a carport over an old pick up that our second oldest son has stored here for a few years and our grandson's car is next to it and will get in the way.  I told him he can put it out in my back field till he gets all the paperwork from California filled out etc.  I also told the 2 older guys here that just because I let my grandson put something out there doesn't mean they will ever get to.  So anyway, I need to go out and spray an area out there sometime today.  I imagine I'll ask my husband to show me how to use a sprayer and then he'll show me and do the whole thing himself. 

It's after 10 a.m. now, I'll be back later.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

When we travel I like to buy something from the areas I enjoyed. Not needing a blessed thing for the house I settle for T shirts. The problem is,the one size fits all is way to long. I am 5'8". I can't imagine how tall they think most people are. Anyway, my agenda for today is to wack off the bottom of these and hem them. Most will be worn around the house or in the garden but I just can't stand them being that long. I also measured my vegetable garden for new netting to hopefully keep the deer out.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Butterfly, how's our Bonny today? Back to her old self yet?
> 
> Ameriscot! Good grief, woman. It's not as though you haven't traveled before. What the heck is the problem? My virtual luggage is neatly packed with all my own virtual stuff and all the virtual stuff I got for my virtual friends with none of it over the virtual weight limit.
> 
> BTW, Ameriscot, I always flew business class here to Europe and within Europe. Why? Because it wasn't my dime paying for it
> 
> Another warm and rainy day. Sigh. Why can't it just be spring?
> 
> Everything in Lilliput has been cleaned to a fare thee well, the laundry has been folded and put away, and I can't play outside. Yes. I have a book. I have a book that is for sure a good read and very entertaining...Top Secret Twenty-One by Janet Evanovich...but I've only had it about a month, and it needs to age a little. I have a new knitting book that appears to be more geared to those who aren't true left-handers and are dexterity challenged, and I have my grown-up coloring book. There's Netflix and plain old TV. So what the Dickens is my problem?
> 
> Being lonely and bored isn't all that bad just as long as everybody knows I'm lonely and bored. Never mind the comments about being whiny! LOL



Problem is I bought too many gifts for people.  Harem pants and embroidered handbags mostly.  I will get it to fit though, it'll just be tight.  Hubby has some extra room in his bag. 

We've upgraded to business about 4 or 5 times, and we could do it a lot more often if Emirates airmiles didn't expire.  Best trips were Australia back to UK, and Uganda to the US.


----------



## Ameriscot

Ruth n Jersey said:


> When we travel I like to buy something from the areas I enjoyed. Not needing a blessed thing for the house I settle for T shirts. The problem is,the one size fits all is way to long. I am 5'8". I can't imagine how tall they think most people are. Anyway, my agenda for today is to wack off the bottom of these and hem them. Most will be worn around the house or in the garden but I just can't stand them being that long. I also measured my vegetable garden for new netting to hopefully keep the deer out.



Wouldn't be a problem here - Thais are not tall.  I'm 5'4 1/2" and the one size fits all harem pants fit just fine.  Cotton and light and very very comfy.  I wear them at home, and here in Thailand I will wear them to dinner so I don't have to put mosquito repellant on my legs.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Another rainy day in Georgia. Rats.

My adventures for today include taking the trash to the curb and going to the post office.

Ameriscot, please may we stay another couple of weeks, just long enough for spring to get here? Please? I promise to behave.


----------



## Jackie22

Laundry today....talk about an adventure.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Another rainy day in Georgia. Rats.
> 
> My adventures for today include taking the trash to the curb and going to the post office.
> 
> Ameriscot, please may we stay another couple of weeks, just long enough for spring to get here? Please? I promise to behave.



Sorry.  Got to go.  We'll have flowers blooming when we get home but it would still be in the 40's.


----------



## Butterfly

Bonnie dug up another rawhide chew that had been buried -- it was all gross and she brought it in the house.  I took it away from her.  I wonder how many more of those darn things she has buried out there.  If it was bacteria from the earth that caused her illness, I sure don't want her to eat any more of those things, but I can't follow her around with a shovel all day, either.  SIGH!!!  The vet said that clostridium bacteria that made her so sick is anaerobic and gets on buried things.

She does seem to be perking up, and we changed back to her regular arthritis meds today.  We had a really nice long walk yesterday.


----------



## IKE

Calm.....light rain.....43 deg.

Oops I put this in the wrong thread.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Butterfly, see how much like raising pets is like raising kids?

Ameriscot, okay. I'll go but grudgingly. What day exactly? I need to know this so that I can plan how to squeeze maximum fun into what's left of our vacation.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Butterfly, see how much like raising pets is like raising kids?
> 
> Ameriscot, okay. I'll go but grudgingly. What day exactly? I need to know this so that I can plan how to squeeze maximum fun into what's left of our vacation.



We're leaving next Monday.  Rented the house for 3 months.  But you'll have to have fun on your own for another day as I think I ate bad shrimp.  Been a bit....ill.  Yuck.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Sorry about the shrimp. Hope you feel better soon! I'll find something to do to entertain my skinny self.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Sorry about the shrimp. Hope you feel better soon! I'll find something to do to entertain my skinny self.



Thanks.  Feeling much better today than yesterday but expect to be on sofa tomorrow as well.  

Maybe you could rent a motorscooter and have a ride around the island?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Okay. That sounds like a swell idea. Is Thailand one of those places where we use the "wrong" side of the road?


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Okay. That sounds like a swell idea. Is Thailand one of those places where we use the "wrong" side of the road?



You must mean the correct side of the road - the left.    But here the motorbikes drive all over the place!  The tourists who rent bikes are the worst!  Maybe it's best if you drive a car instead.....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Being that I'm not a tourist (more like a part-time resident), I'll take the scooter over the car. I can do too much damage with a car


----------



## Butterfly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Butterfly, see how much like raising pets is like raising kids?
> 
> Ameriscot, okay. I'll go but grudgingly. What day exactly? I need to know this so that I can plan how to squeeze maximum fun into what's left of our vacation.



Georgia, you're right -- it's a lot like raising kids, but at least they never want to use the car and you don't have to argue with them about what they are wearing!


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Being that I'm not a tourist (more like a part-time resident), I'll take the scooter over the car. I can do too much damage with a car



At least in a car there is metal between your bare arms and legs and the hard road.  There are thousands and thousands of motorbikes (mostly automatic so not very loud) on this island.  We've seen many accidents involving them - although they've all gotten up on their own.  One of our neighbours broke his arm recently and we see countless people walking around with obvious motorbike accident injuries - bandaged legs, arms, long scrapes on their legs and arms.  Many ride wearing bikinis or short shorts, tank tops or no tops. 

The tourists are most definitely the worst drivers here.  The Thais have been driving motorbikes since they were about 10 - we see them off the main roads.  So they may be assertive but don't take stupid chances.

So how about just riding in one of the tuk tuks?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Okay. Tuk tuk it is.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Okay. Tuk tuk it is.



Good. I'd hate to you get scraped and bruised!


----------



## Ameriscot

I'm 95% over my food poisoning. It's been at least 2 months since I had any problem. I think it was shrimp although I've eaten it many times here at this same restaurant.  Grateful this didn't happen the day before our flight. Going to be extra cautious until we fly. 

Sitting on our beach now enjoying the breeze while the housekeepers go in to do our house.


----------



## Ruthanne

I need to do some housecleaning today.  I also have laundry I need to do.  As usual I am putting it off.  I need a good swift kick in the rear. lol


----------



## SifuPhil

Ruthanne said:


> I need to do some housecleaning today.  *I also have laundry I need to do.*  As usual I am putting it off.  I need a good swift kick in the rear. lol



You and me both, Ruthanne - even my cat is avoiding me! Maybe we can get a twofer on the rear-end kick ...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I just got up. Had a full-moon sleepless night combined with a smoke alarm that decided it wanted its batteries changed at 2 am. That was an adventure. Smoke alarm will never bother me ever again. I killed it. It wouldn't open up so I finally ripped the damned thing off the ceiling, and it still wouldn't open to get the batteries out! So I took it out to my patio in the pouring rain and smashed it with a hammer because it wouldn't stop telling me "low batteries" and then had the audacity and unmitigated gall to start shrieking at me. It didn't want to give up even after many blows. At that point, I got vicious and took out all my aggression on it, every tiny little thing that had ever annoyed me, and was almost disappointed when it finally shut up because I was having a perfectly lovely time beating it to death. In. The. Rain.


Now I have two screw holes in the ceiling in my sitting room.


Oh...and so that I could see what I was doing when I was trying to get it open, I turned on a lamp. Poof! Bulb burned out with a big pop and smoke. Unplugged lamp. I guess that's dead, too. It might be a goner, has been acting strangely for about a year. Bought that thing maybe 30 years ago and paid a whopping $100 for it at a time when nobody with good sense paid $100 for a lamp. Now I'm scared of it because I think it's all part of a grander plan between it and the smoke alarm.


Sat on my patio this morning with my coffee and gloated while looking at the dead smoke alarm.


----------



## SifuPhil

Georgia, you should probably put a stake through the middle of that smoke alarm and bury it deep ...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Dang! A stake would have be easier than beating it to death. By the time I was done, my wrist hurt. It didn't want to die.

I suppose that I'll have to spend the rest of my life wearing a little thingie around my neck with garlic in it. Isn't that supposed to keep ghouls and goblins and vampires and such away?


----------



## SifuPhil

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Dang! A stake would have be easier than beating it to death. By the time I was done, my wrist hurt. It didn't want to die.
> 
> I suppose that I'll have to spend the rest of my life wearing a little thingie around my neck with garlic in it. Isn't that supposed to keep ghouls and goblins and vampires and such away?



I think for the smoke alarm ghosts you have to wear an old 9-volt battery around your neck ...

And you might eventually have to call in the smoke busters.


----------



## Butterfly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I just got up. Had a full-moon sleepless night combined with a smoke alarm that decided it wanted its batteries changed at 2 am. That was an adventure. Smoke alarm will never bother me ever again. I killed it. It wouldn't open up so I finally ripped the damned thing off the ceiling, and it still wouldn't open to get the batteries out! So I took it out to my patio in the pouring rain and smashed it with a hammer because it wouldn't stop telling me "low batteries" and then had the audacity and unmitigated gall to start shrieking at me. It didn't want to give up even after many blows. At that point, I got vicious and took out all my aggression on it, every tiny little thing that had ever annoyed me, and was almost disappointed when it finally shut up because I was having a perfectly lovely time beating it to death. In. The. Rain.
> 
> 
> Now I have two screw holes in the ceiling in my sitting room.
> 
> 
> Oh...and so that I could see what I was doing when I was trying to get it open, I turned on a lamp. Poof! Bulb burned out with a big pop and smoke. Unplugged lamp. I guess that's dead, too. It might be a goner, has been acting strangely for about a year. Bought that thing maybe 30 years ago and paid a whopping $100 for it at a time when nobody with good sense paid $100 for a lamp. Now I'm scared of it because I think it's all part of a grander plan between it and the smoke alarm.
> 
> 
> Sat on my patio this morning with my coffee and gloated while looking at the dead smoke alarm.



Sounds like you had a great time exterminating that smoke alarm!  Why do things like that always happen in the wee hours?  Here there is a new thing with our amber alert system where it goes out to all cell phones and makes a godawful noise.  Of course I got the first ever amber alert phone thing at about 3 in the morning the other day, and it took me forever to figure out what was going on, and then to find the phone and figure out how to make it stop (I am not very smart when I wake from a deep sleep).  I didn't murder the phone, though -- too expensive to murder, but I did swear at it a lot.

Are you going to give the smoke alarm a decent burial?


----------



## jujube

So I'm talking to my mom tonight and she finally gets around to telling me that she had a TIA today and was taken to the hospital in an ambulance.  Everything checked out; they don't know what caused it, and they sent her home.   Sigh.  She lives alone (no neighbors at all), she won't wear a medical alert button (won't even DISCUSS it as she says "I ALWAYS have my cellphone with me (which she doesn't...)  She said at first she couldn't figure out how to work the cellphone (see, Mom???) and then she started feeling sharper and called 911.   

Heaven help us with stubborn old ladies.  The only way to get her to move out of that house will be to carry her out feet first.   She would never, never, never come to live with one of us.


----------



## Shalimar

Georgia can we have a wake for the smoke alarm? Party?


----------



## Butterfly

jujube said:


> So I'm talking to my mom tonight and she finally gets around to telling me that she had a TIA today and was taken to the hospital in an ambulance.  Everything checked out; they don't know what caused it, and they sent her home.   Sigh.  She lives alone (no neighbors at all), she won't wear a medical alert button (won't even DISCUSS it as she says "I ALWAYS have my cellphone with me (which she doesn't...)  She said at first she couldn't figure out how to work the cellphone (see, Mom???) and then she started feeling sharper and called 911.
> 
> Heaven help us with stubborn old ladies.  The only way to get her to move out of that house will be to carry her out feet first.   She would never, never, never come to live with one of us.



Wait!  I think I might be a stubborn old lady -- does almost 70 qualify?  Or am I still just a stubborn woman?


----------



## Butterfly

Shalimar said:


> Georgia can we have a wake for the smoke alarm? Party?



Sounds like a great idea!  Give it a proper sendoff!  Can I wear my red spandex outfit, or is that too racy for a wake?


----------



## SifuPhil

Smoke alarm funerals are always so sad ...


----------



## vickyNightowl

jujube said:


> So I'm talking to my mom tonight and she finally gets around to telling me that she had a TIA today and was taken to the hospital in an ambulance.  Everything checked out; they don't know what caused it, and they sent her home.   Sigh.  She lives alone (no neighbors at all), she won't wear a medical alert button (won't even DISCUSS it as she says "I ALWAYS have my cellphone with me (which she doesn't...)  She said at first she couldn't figure out how to work the cellphone (see, Mom???) and then she started feeling sharper and called 911.
> 
> Heaven help us with stubborn old ladies.  The only way to get her to move out of that house will be to carry her out feet first.   She would never, never, never come to live with one of us.



Good luck there! 
A neighbor,both her parents have alzeimers,one more progressive than the other,she is having a reaally hard time.


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> So I'm talking to my mom tonight and she finally gets around to telling me that she had a TIA today and was taken to the hospital in an ambulance.  Everything checked out; they don't know what caused it, and they sent her home.   Sigh.  She lives alone (no neighbors at all), she won't wear a medical alert button (won't even DISCUSS it as she says "I ALWAYS have my cellphone with me (which she doesn't...)  She said at first she couldn't figure out how to work the cellphone (see, Mom???) and then she started feeling sharper and called 911.
> 
> Heaven help us with stubborn old ladies.  The only way to get her to move out of that house will be to carry her out feet first.   She would never, never, never come to live with one of us.



How nerve-racking for you!  I hope she's all right.


----------



## Bobw235

*RETIREMENT!*  My final day.  Heading into Boston in the next few minutes to wrap up my career.


----------



## Ameriscot

Bobw235 said:


> *RETIREMENT!*  My final day.  Heading into Boston in the next few minutes to wrap up my career.



Exciting!!  What's your first trip?


----------



## vickyNightowl

Bob,congrats!


Started the day with a Kale,Spinach,Pear,Banana and almond milk smoothie and off to work and hope the day iss calm!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Jujube, I hope she's okay (at least for now).

Butterfly, you're not old yet. The older we get, the farther away old age gets

And...decent burial for that !#$^&* smoke alarm? Oh, hell to the NO! It doesn't deserve a decent burial. It's going out to the curb with the trash this morning.


----------



## Butterfly

Well, this afternoon I have to take my sis to the doc.  She doesn't drive, so I'll put on my chauffeur hat.  I hope we don't have to wait forever, and I hope this time there isn't somebody there who is loudly discussing her love life on her cell phone (like last time).


----------



## jujube

Butterfly said:


> Well, this afternoon I have to take my sis to the doc.  She doesn't drive, so I'll put on my chauffeur hat.  I hope we don't have to wait forever, and* I hope this time there isn't somebody there who is loudly discussing her love life on her cell phone (like last time*).



The last time I went to the doctor, there were two women who "brayed" loudly to each other the entire hour I was waiting.  The room was crowded, the office was seriously behind schedule, and their loud constant yammering didn't add to the situation.  I wanted so badly to go over and say, "Ladies, would you either lower your voices or take your 'reunion' out into the hall?" but I'm not brave enough.  

Remember when cellphones first came out and a lot of people would talk loudly on theirs to show everyone how important they were?  Apparently some people still think they are....


----------



## Linda

ndynt hasn't posted on here in quite awhile.  Did I miss something?  Does anyone know if she is OK?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Linda, the last post shown was December 29; the last activity shown was January 14. I hope she's okay.


----------



## RadishRose

Bobw235 said:


> *RETIREMENT!*  My final day.  Heading into Boston in the next few minutes to wrap up my career.


Congratulations and enjoy yourself!


----------



## Bobw235

Ameriscot said:


> Exciting!!  What's your first trip?



Likely an extended trip across the US and Canada.  Probably 2 months or more.  Just not sure when we can do it.  Have to get my mother-in-law moved up here first.  Then it's off to see the world!


----------



## Bobw235

RadishRose said:


> Congratulations and enjoy yourself!



Thanks so much!  I'm excited.


----------



## Linda

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Linda, the last post shown was December 29; the last activity shown was January 14. I hope she's okay.



Yes, I saw that but I thought maybe I had missed a post somewhere along the line.  I thought she was one of the sweetest people on here (besides you and I of course!   I have given my email address to a few people so I have theirs and if anything happened to me someone in my family could email them and then they could put it on the forums I'm in.  No way in hell am I giving any of my family members any way to get on my forums.  Even if I am dead! 

Bob, did you and your wife go out to a fancy dinner tonight to celebrate?  You should at lest by this week end.  That's a big step.


----------



## Linda

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Linda, the last post shown was December 29; the last activity shown was January 14. I hope she's okay.



I hate it when I post twice and I don't know how to delete the whole thing.


----------



## Ameriscot

Linda said:


> ndynt hasn't posted on here in quite awhile.  Did I miss something?  Does anyone know if she is OK?



I've been wondering where she was.  Hope she's okay.  She's so sweet.


----------



## Ameriscot

Linda said:


> I hate it when I post twice and I don't know how to delete the whole thing.



You can't really delete the duplicate, so I just type 'duplicate' for the second one.


----------



## Ameriscot

Went to the gym this morning.  Had downpours off and on till mid afternoon.  So hubby and I got a bit wet when we cycled to our masseuses.  Had a really good massage.  Every single muscle in my back and shoulders are loose.  

We took tuk tuks to the neighbouring beach town area and hung out for lunch then a great people watching pub then dinner as it's my 64th birthday today.  I didn't get dessert but will have that tomorrow at the Belgian chocolate cafe tomorrow.  Cappuccino and some decadent chocolate concoction.  Then one of our favourite cafes for dinner.  

High on my agenda - finish packing!  Sending out a last load of laundry tomorrow and the rest of my hand washing stuff.  Just got the weekend left and leaving Monday morning for the long journey home.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ameriscot, we aren't spending our last few days packing are we? The only packing we should be doing is packing ourselves full of fun and relaxation between now and departure time because it's a long time until December!

My client doesn't want me until 2. I do my best work early, but it can't be helped so I'll live with it and be grateful that at least I have something to do when my laundry is done today.


ETA: Guess our posts crossed...happy birthday!


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ameriscot, we aren't spending our last few days packing are we? The only packing we should be doing is packing ourselves full of fun and relaxation between now and departure time because it's a long time until December!
> 
> My client doesn't want me until 2. I do my best work early, but it can't be helped so I'll live with it and be grateful that at least I have something to do when my laundry is done today.
> 
> 
> ETA: Guess our posts crossed...happy birthday!



Would be just a bit of a problem if we didn't pack.  Shouldn't take a ton of time, I've got my suitcase mostly done and just need to toss other stuff in crates for storage.  The manager knows how much we have and have given us a price to keep them for 9 months. 

I will get one more swim in the pool tomorrow between chocolate and dinner. 

Besides, there is travel between now and our return.  Are you ready for our long bicycle trips around Scotland??  

I prefer to get work done early as well. 

Thanks.  Had a nice birthday.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Bicycle trips. Well. My bike is just an old-fashioned bike with coaster brakes and no gears or anything like that! You've got that swell new bike that does everything except start the coffee and let the cat out. I'll have to stay home and mind the store while you're off riding on the moors or whatever there is in Scotland. But don't worry about me. I'll be fine Really.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Bicycle trips. Well. My bike is just an old-fashioned bike with coaster brakes and no gears or anything like that! You've got that swell new bike that does everything except start the coffee and let the cat out. I'll have to stay home and mind the store while you're off riding on the moors or whatever there is in Scotland. But don't worry about me. I'll be fine Really.



Yea, I do have the Rolls Royce of bikes.  I can't get my sister to ride when she visits either.  We've yet to ride on any moors but we do have those.  

Maybe we could get one of those sidecars and you could just sit in that?  How about one like this?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Perrrrrrrrfect! I can hardly wait


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Perrrrrrrrfect! I can hardly wait



That would be fun wouldn't it?  Hey, how about you do the pedaling and I'll ride in the sidecar snapping photos of the scenery?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Why do I always have to do the hard part?


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Why do I always have to do the hard part?



Ok ok, we'll take turns.


----------



## Shalimar

Happy birthday Annie!


----------



## vickyNightowl

Young ones b-day! She's been singing ABBA's Dancing Queen ,lol

Ordering pizza for her and her friends and cake,fun times!

Happy birthday Ameriscot!


----------



## Shalimar

Have a lovely day Vicky!


----------



## jujube

It's a rough day today for me.  Ten years ago today I lost my husband of 37 years.  One minute he was here; the next minute he was gone.  

I'm sorry he's not going to be here to see his first great-granddaughter born in the next couple of weeks.  He loved her mama to distraction and he would be over the moon about this new little girl who would have him firmly wrapped and bamboozled.  

It has taught me to live every day to the fullest because you never know what the next five minutes are going to bring you.


----------



## Shalimar

My deepest sympathy Jujube. I am so sorry for the pain you are feeling today. Hugs:love_heart:


----------



## Bobw235

So sorry Jujube.  I can only imagine how painful today must be for you.  Hopefully memories of happier times with your late husband will ease your sadness.


----------



## AprilT

So sorry Jujube, big hug.  You have a great attitude and I for one appreciate how you lighten the mood around here from time to time, you've often had me holding my side from some of your comments, I only hope you find some joy and laughter from time to time when you visit this site.  

To hubby, may he always RIP

:bighug:


----------



## jujube

Thanks, all.  I don't want to give the impression that I'm doom and gloom all the time, just today.   I've moved on, found love again, but nothing will ever be what it was before.  It can't.  That's part of my T.I.H.I.I. theory: This Is How It Is.   That was then and this is now.  

Life goes on and so must we.  

Today was my day to wallow in self-pity.  Everyone needs that occasionally, but only occasionally.  I'll be back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## Jackie22

Ditto on what April said, jujube, I've always enjoyed your post and I'm sorry this is a sad day for you, you're entitled to a day to wallow in self pity.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Happy birthday Annie!



Thanks, Shali!  It was a really good day in spite of how it started.  Trying to go for my dessert today but it keeps raining and we gave the rental car back the end of Jan.  Want to be truly decadent at Villa Chocolat!!!  Ah well....we've got raincoats and bikes.


----------



## Ameriscot

vickyNightowl said:


> Young ones b-day! She's been singing ABBA's Dancing Queen ,lol
> 
> Ordering pizza for her and her friends and cake,fun times!
> 
> Happy birthday Ameriscot!




Thanks Vicky!  Enjoy your pizza!


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> It's a rough day today for me.  Ten years ago today I lost my husband of 37 years.  One minute he was here; the next minute he was gone.
> 
> I'm sorry he's not going to be here to see his first great-granddaughter born in the next couple of weeks.  He loved her mama to distraction and he would be over the moon about this new little girl who would have him firmly wrapped and bamboozled.
> 
> It has taught me to live every day to the fullest because you never know what the next five minutes are going to bring you.



Hugs to you Jujube!  I know anniversarsies are very difficult.


----------



## FazeFour

Ameriscot said:


> ...  Trying to go for my dessert today but it keeps raining and we gave the rental car back the end of Jan.  Want to be truly decadent at Villa Chocolat!!!  Ah well....we've got raincoats and bikes.



My 6yr-old granddaughter says she wants to own a bakery when she grows up, and that her bakery will have delivery! But I don't suppose you can wait that long.


----------



## vickyNightowl

Shalimar said:


> Have a lovely day Vicky!



Thank you! It was a great day,girls are staying over.they are curently watching movies.


Jujube, 'hugs'


April and Ameriscot,good luck in clearing things up.
That's crazy.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Shali and Vicky!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good grief! It sounds to me like there are people who simply don't have enough to keep them occupied. 

I didn't get done working until 6:30 yesterday and came home bushed. Any notion I had about going back to work has been totally chucked in the bin. Working only for this one client is just fine.

It's going to be a lovely day in the neighborhood. The sun is out, no wind and the temp will be in the 50s. I can handle it


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Good grief! It sounds to me like there are people who simply don't have enough to keep them occupied.
> 
> I didn't get done working until 6:30 yesterday and came home bushed. Any notion I had about going back to work has been totally chucked in the bin. Working only for this one client is just fine.
> 
> It's going to be a lovely day in the neighborhood. The sun is out, no wind and the temp will be in the 50s. I can handle it




Sounds nice.  Enjoy.


----------



## Capt Lightning

New pigs arrived today.  This year we're trying 'Berkshire' pigs - one of the earliest pure breed English pigs.  It was mentioned as far back as Cromwell's time (early 17th century).


----------



## Ameriscot

Capt, didn't know you still had a working farm?  Or only pigs?  Can you send me bacon?


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunday am.

Packing up the stuff in the house.  Doesn't look like we can fit in the spare fan.  Guess we'll just have to buy another next December.  Leaving behind some of the shorts and tank tops I wear here as I won't wear them at home.  We don't like the electric kettle they have in the kitchen here so bought our own and need to pack that in the morning as well as the bigger tea mugs we bought.  

I'd like as little to do in the morning as possible.  Taxi is booked for 10:30.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Would you happen to have any Mother Sill's Seasick Pills in your purse? I feel a little queasy. I'll be fine once we're airborn...I just feel motion sickish before the fact


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Would you happen to have any Mother Sill's Seasick Pills in your purse? I feel a little queasy. I'll be fine once we're airborn...I just feel motion sickish before the fact



Sorry, don't have any.  I've never been airsick but I do get seasick or car sick if there is a LOT of motion for too long. 

Once you're surrounded by the luxury of first class you'll forget all about it.


----------



## BlunderWoman

It's sort of a gray weather day. I feel sort of *yech*. I'm trying to wake up. My hours are all switched around again. It happens to me a lot. My daughter is coming over with my grandchildren today. I need to wake up my brain so I'm not blah Nana.


----------



## jujube

We're having one of those stunningly beautiful days that remind me just why I live in Florida.  I went out on a walk in shorts and a tshirt and actually worked up a sweat.  AND the back of my neck got pink.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lovely, Jujube!  

Today we are going home.  First flight just after noon (Monday).


----------



## Jackie22

Annie, have a safe trip home.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, Jackie!


----------



## Shalimar

Have a good trip home Annie.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Shali. About to board second flight.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Are we there yet, Ameriscot?

It's going to be another lovely day in the neighborhood. Yippee.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Are we there yet, Ameriscot?
> 
> It's going to be another lovely day in the neighborhood. Yippee.



Not yet. Just arrived in Dubai and are spending the night in the airport hotel. Then a 7 hour flight tomorrow.


----------



## Ameriscot

Home!


----------



## jujube

Ameriscot said:


> Home!



Glad to hear you made it home safe.


----------



## Cookie

Happy homecoming.  Glad to get back to your real life again?


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, Jujube and Cookie.  All our lives are real!  

Still in a hotel in Glasgow as we were too tired to make the trek home after our flight.  It's not even 6am yet but we've been awake for awhile.  Body clocks say 1pm.  When the restaurant opens at 8 we'll get a big breakfast and either take the train or bus home.  We'll ask our friend to pick us up at the ferry.  

Hubby will get the battery back in the car and I'll have to do a massive grocery shopping and get a loaf of bread baking the bread machine.


----------



## Shalimar

Welcome home Annie!


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, Shali!

J.E.T.L.A.G.


----------



## vickyNightowl

Welcome back Annie!
Yummy fresh bread!


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Vicky.  Decided against our usual breakfast restaurant and had one in the hotel. It was gorgeous! Now stuffed and ready to get on bus to the ferry.


----------



## Kadee

We have had a hectic day ,we have our home on the market ,and had someone coming to look at it ...We have it n the market for mid $400.000 and the person who messed us and the real estate man about said oh I not want to pay under. $400 so go look at homes in that price range :getit: there are plenty of homes in that price range on the market ,so we ran around cleaning windows etc only to get messed about ..Our home is 4 bedrooms ,2 bathrooms and all the rooms that go with that size home


----------



## Ameriscot

Kadee46 said:


> We have had a hectic day ,we have our home on the market ,and had someone coming to look at it ...We have it n the market for mid $400.000 and the person who messed us and the real estate man about said oh I not want to pay under. $400 so go look at homes in that price range :getit: there are plenty of homes in that price range on the market ,so we ran around cleaning windows etc only to get messed about ..Our home is 4 bedrooms ,2 bathrooms and all the rooms that go with that size home



Good luck on the house sale and getting the price you want. Where are you planning on moving to? Downsizing?


----------



## Kadee

Both Ameriscot , our home is to much work now days ,we have 78 sq mtrs almost while floor tiles to keep clean,about the same in carpet ..
We looked at a unit in a retirement village last year that would suit us just fine it's in a town called Victor Harbour ,south of Adelaide ,we are north of Adelaide at moment ..I like it by the sea ,I have touchy lungs because of growing up in dusty Broken Hill


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, I forgot to ask, was your home on Samui in a gated community or was the island a safe place?


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Annie, I forgot to ask, was your home on Samui in a gated community or was the island a safe place?



LOL Shali. Not a gated community but a safe island. Of course if we were to party late at night in the areas filled with drunken backpackers etc we might expect trouble.


----------



## Jackie22

Bright sunny warm day here, today Bella gets a hair cut.  I'm really getting spring fever to plant things....digging holes to plant is really getting on the iffy side with me.

Annie, glad you are home, I have enjoyed all your pictures and your and Georgia's trip reports.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, Jackie.  Yes, Georgia was a great travel companion.


----------



## Ameriscot

Today (Thursday):  Up too early because we are in a time zone 7 hours different.  Unpacking and doing about 10 loads of laundry.  Counting calories.  Figuring out who gets which souvenirs (handbags and harem pants mostly).


----------



## Kath

I want to say hello and send hugs to all the friends I haven't been able to talk to in so long.  I want to thank everyone who sent messages of condolence after my husband died.  It was my intention to start messaging again much sooner than this but, as luck would have it, my perennially sore back went literally to pieces very soon after Rex's death so that I was soon unable to walk or stand upright.  Ultimately, I had to have rather extensive surgery and I'm right now in the middle of what appears to be a lengthy recovery.  I'll bet I've missed all sorts of news. I missed all of you very much!


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath!  Glad to see you back.  Sorry to hear your back is giving you trouble on top of the loss of your husband.  I hope the surgery went well and your recovery is quick.  Big hugs.


----------



## Pam

Welcome back, Kath. Wishing you all the very best after your operation and hope full recovery doesn't take too long.


----------



## Kath

Thanks so much, AS and Pam!  I'm very happy to have finally gotten the wherewithal to get back on the laptop and be part of the forums again.  I'll be very thrilled when my pain level goes down and I get to a decent level of energy.  Hope you've both been well and having good times.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath, I'm doing well.  Spent the winter in Thailand to escape the cold!

Aside from your back how are you doing?


----------



## Kath

Oh, boy!  Another fun vacation in Thailand (at least I think you have gone there before)!  Other than back pain, I also have pain in both shoulders which may need surgery at some point as well.  How did I get so dilapidated - well, mainly from taking care of my hubby while he had Parkinson's was, I believe, the main ruination of my back and shoulders but my back actually was kind of giving me problems since about 1999 when I helped hubby build a stone wall around our rockery.  There is a very nice physical therapist that comes to my house to make sure I don't do something injurious to my back while doing the therapeutic exercises.  One of my big motivators in my efforts to build stamina is my dream to travel to Scotland which I know I've talked about ad nauseum since I've been on this forum.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> Oh, boy!  Another fun vacation in Thailand (at least I think you have gone there before)!  Other than back pain, I also have pain in both shoulders which may need surgery at some point as well.  How did I get so dilapidated - well, mainly from taking care of my hubby while he had Parkinson's was, I believe, the main ruination of my back and shoulders but my back actually was kind of giving me problems since about 1999 when I helped hubby build a stone wall around our rockery.  There is a very nice physical therapist that comes to my house to make sure I don't do something injurious to my back while doing the therapeutic exercises.  One of my big motivators in my efforts to build stamina is my dream to travel to Scotland which I know I've talked about ad nauseum since I've been on this forum.



Yes, our third trip to Thailand.  We're going again next winter. 

Hope you get rid of the pains and hope you can get to Scotland.


----------



## Kath

Thailand must be a really exciting place to visit from some of the pictures I've seen.  Thai food is one of the most delicious things to eat ever!  Do you have a favorite Thai food?


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> Thailand must be a really exciting place to visit from some of the pictures I've seen.  Thai food is one of the most delicious things to eat ever!  Do you have a favorite Thai food?



It becomes home for 3 months.  I love the Thai food!  Very healthy. Several favourites - red curry, sweet green curry, pad thai, fried pork with kale, duck and grape curry, mango and sticky rice.


----------



## Kadee

I'm in Adelaide had an appointment with dermatologist yesterday ,just heading out motel door to do a  bit of shopping then heading home ( 2 hours drive ) 8.30 am here at moment :sunglass: nice day only 27c today a very welcome relief from the scorching heat we have had this summer ,I heard on radio yesterday we had the hottest February on record


----------



## Kath

All the curries sound terrific!  Especially the duck and grape curry which I had never heard of.  Some years ago I sometimes made curry for hubby when I had leftover chicken or turkey and it was pretty yummy and fun to make.  In my hometown of Washington, DC there are some very good Thai restaurants and I almost always order pad thai. Slurp!!


----------



## Kath

Hope you had a really fun day shopping, Kadee!  Your record-setting summer is just the opposite of our cold and snowy winter that will soon be over.  I usually like snow but this winter there was just WAAAY too much of it!


----------



## Kadee

Kath said:


> Hope you had a really fun day shopping, Kadee!  Your record-setting summer is just the opposite of our cold and snowy winter that will soon be over.  I usually like snow but this winter there was just WAAAY too much of it!


I really hope we don't  get a cold winter,  I froze enough at 9 c days for the time we were in South Aust last winter .( We go up to Queensland for  a month of winter, daytime temps in mid 20'sc up there in winter) ..    Kath I've never seen snow ..we sometimes get a very sprinkle in the Adelaide hills however I live  more than two hours from there . We get very lazy winds here ,the type that go right through you ..


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> All the curries sound terrific!  Especially the duck and grape curry which I had never heard of.  Some years ago I sometimes made curry for hubby when I had leftover chicken or turkey and it was pretty yummy and fun to make.  In my hometown of Washington, DC there are some very good Thai restaurants and I almost always order pad thai. Slurp!!



It's yummy.  Thais will also put cucumber or pineapple in hot dishes.  My hubby makes curries all the time but they aren't Thai.  He's started making Thai dishes since we came home.  In Thailand we always ate lunch and dinner out - never cooked.  It was so cheap anyway the cost was probably the same as if we cooked.


----------



## Ameriscot

Still don't have the energy to go to the gym - still stuffy - and don't want to push it.  I'll do another workout with my dumbbells and ankle weights at home.  

Then I'll just pout because I can see that Bernie isn't going to get the nomination.

Edit:  it's still possible!  There's still California.


----------



## Capt Lightning

After a couple of nice days,  today is starting dull and damp. I had hoped to get some painting done outside, but that seems unlikely.  Not sure what I'll be doing instead - maybe things will improve later.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Kath

Just received notice from Arlington Cemetery that my husband's burial ceremony will take place on July 7th.  It takes a long time to get burials scheduled in Arlington due to the length of the awaiting queue and much red tape - especially for ceremonies involving full military honors where horses, caisson, honor guard, etc. which take much time to arrange.  This was his one request vis-a-vis his passing -  he just wanted no funeral mass, wake, or anything, only Arlington burial.  

I'm in the middle of interviewing real estate agents about selling our house which I feel is too much for me to take care of by myself, especially since my surgery.  There is also a possibility I'll need shoulder replacement surgery at some point.  My physical therapist told me that shoulder surgery was extremely difficult to recover from which made my heart drop to my kneecaps.  TMI, in my estimation.

I'm not supposed to drive the car until I get permission from my neurosurgeon.  I will see him again next week and my fingers are crossed that he will give the go-ahead.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> Just received notice from Arlington Cemetery that my husband's burial ceremony will take place on July 7th.  It takes a long time to get burials scheduled in Arlington due to the length of the awaiting queue and much red tape - especially for ceremonies involving full military honors where horses, caisson, honor guard, etc. which take much time to arrange.  This was his one request vis-a-vis his passing -  he just wanted no funeral mass, wake, or anything, only Arlington burial.
> 
> I'm in the middle of interviewing real estate agents about selling our house which I feel is too much for me to take care of by myself, especially since my surgery.  There is also a possibility I'll need shoulder replacement surgery at some point.  My physical therapist told me that shoulder surgery was extremely difficult to recover from which made my heart drop to my kneecaps.  TMI, in my estimation.
> 
> I'm not supposed to drive the car until I get permission from my neurosurgeon.  I will see him again next week and my fingers are crossed that he will give the go-ahead.



What an honor to be buried at Arlington.  

Hope your physical issues are soon fixed!  Is it possible for your shoulder to heal without surgery?


----------



## BlunderWoman

Today I am a very unusually blissful mood. Soon I will have a cup of coffee and turn the music way up..put on my socks and sock skate all over my floors. Then I will dance until I'm tired to happy music.


----------



## Shalimar

Very cool BW!


----------



## Ameriscot

BW, you go girl!!!!!


----------



## vickyNightowl

Going shopping for stained glass for new piece! Woot woot!


----------



## Shalimar

Woot, Vicky! Watcha making?


----------



## vickyNightowl

Shalimar said:


> Woot, Vicky! Watcha making?



I make glass on glass mosaics.I buy  beautiful colored glass then I break it and snip pieces and glue them in a design on another piece of glass 

I am grouting the piece I finished and will start on new one.


----------



## Shalimar

Sounds beautiful Vicky. Can you send pics of any of your work?


----------



## vickyNightowl

Shalimar said:


> Sounds beautiful Vicky. Can you send pics of any of your work?



Will do when set is finished


----------



## Ameriscot

Sounds lovely Vicky.  I love stained glass.  Pics please!


----------



## IKE

To reminded mama of how fortunate she is to have married a stud like me I'm going to make slow, mad and passionate love to her later this a.m........that should take me 3-5 minutes tops, not sure what I'll do the rest of the day.


----------



## Ken N Tx

IKE said:


> To reminded mama of how fortunate she is to have married a stud like me I'm going to make slow, mad and passionate love to her later this a.m........that should take me 3-5 minutes tops, not sure what I'll do the rest of the day.



Bragger....Seek medical attention if it lasts longer than 3 hours and 57 minutes..


----------



## Ameriscot

Go Ike!!!

It's nice here today - sunny and 54.  Although both of us are STILL sick we are going to ride our bikes to our friends' house.  It's less than a mile although they are up a steep hill.  We're just sick of sitting around moaning.


----------



## Wrigley's

I plan on going to bed at some point. It's 4:30 am now. I'm figuring I'll be sleepy by six. Usually how it works out.


----------



## Shalimar

You guys, hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## vickyNightowl

Wrigley's said:


> I plan on going to bed at some point. It's 4:30 am now. I'm figuring I'll be sleepy by six. Usually how it works out.



I know how you feel


Slacking,crafting and. Watching movies!


----------



## Kath

Had X-rays taken of back - which showed some further deterioration of spine which hadn't shown up on earlier films.  So will have to go to get some MRI's taken with contrast to ascertain exactly what is going on.  Then went to see my new orthopedist to have more shoulder pain assessed and got a shot in left one which has helped a bit.  So it was certainly a medically-oriented day.  Weather was pretty good as it was up around 54 degrees by mid-afternoon.  My deceased husband's son is visiting so I had a handy car driver to get me to where I had to go.  I miss driving the car!


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath, hope all goes well!

Not going out today - gym day was yesterday.  Husband is finishing installing a new sink in the kitchen.  I'll do my muscle workout with dumbbells, etc.  Might start on deep cleaning/reorganizing beginning with the living room.


----------



## ossian

Not a lot today since it is wet.

Cleaning the house, delivering some letters, doing some shopping, then posting an ad for sale. I think I am about to have lunch, then playing the guitar and probably annoying the neighbours and scaring some small animals in dong so.


----------



## Kath

Caught up on emails and went through some more of hubbie's belongings which will be distributed to charities if others don't need or want these things.  I have his flight helmet and I'm trying to find an interesting place to put it.  Real estate agent coming in a few days to figure what the house should sell for.  My tiredness level is still getting in the way of getting things accomplished


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath, hope you feel better and more rested today.

This morning I'm going to buy car tickets for the ferry (we are free but the car isn't), go to the gym which opens later today since it's a holiday, some grocery shopping.  

Tomorrow we are going into the city and will spend the night at a hotel where husband's cousin is having a 60th birthday party.  Should be fun, love his relatives.


----------



## ronaldj

nothing...well except for the dozen things I have to get done....


----------



## ossian

Not a bad day today, so some cycling this morning and not sure what is on this afternoon. Oh just remembered that I need to feed the birds.


----------



## AprilSun

What WAS on my agenda was to finish my housework and I did!!!! Didn't you hear me celebrating??????


----------



## Ameriscot

ossian said:


> Not a bad day today, so some cycling this morning and not sure what is on this afternoon. Oh just remembered that I need to feed the birds.



A bit too breezy over here and I still have a runny nose so I'll have to wait to cycle.

Tried to translater your signature line but didn't work too well.


----------



## BlunderWoman

I'm just waiting for my daughter to call. She's coming over this morning with her sister and my grand kids. Probably going to paint with the grand kids.


----------



## Kath

Went for my post-surgery practice walk with step-son but went too far as I could barely get back to the house.  Doc said to stop trying to overdo things but want to get totally back to full health.  However, have now been told that going slow and easy wins the race.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> Went for my post-surgery practice walk with step-son but went too far as I could barely get back to the house.  Doc said to stop trying to overdo things but want to get totally back to full health.  However, have now been told that going slow and easy wins the race.



Take it easy.  Slowly, slowly.


----------



## Kath

Gathering together paperwork to do taxes - I really don't like doing taxes.  Have started interviewing real estate agents re house sale - no fun either.  It's more fun watching movies or doing crossword puzzles but have to do what's required.  Is it a major bad to eat ice cream?  AS - I've slowed up a bit but have found that walking makes a good-sized dent in my stress/anxiety level.


----------



## tortiecat

General picking up and  tidying up, removed cat's hair from sofa and chair where she lies.
Did the crossword puzzle, and now I'm here.


----------



## Ameriscot

Did my US tax return today - don't pay of course, but still have to file.  Started reorganising and cleaning out kitchen cupboards. Other housework.  

Tues:  gym, mail my tax return at the post office and also renew my free old people's ferry pass.


----------



## Bobw235

Gym today for a 90 minute workout.  Treadmill, rowing machine and weights.  Now waiting for a call regarding a potential, short term consulting gig from a large law firm where my former CFO now works.  He reached out to me after I retired.


----------



## Ameriscot

Well done, Bob.  

Busy morning.  Went to the gym - spin bike, elliptical, resistance machines (dumbbells at home later), grocery shopping, recycled bottles, US tax return has to be weighed at the post office to be mailed, renewed my free ferry pass and it's good until 2020.  Bus pass will be renewed the end of the year. 

Hoping for a bike ride soon especially since there will be new lambs to photograph!


----------



## Ameriscot

Reviving this thread.....  

Yesterday we bought a new (used) car.  Ours is 13 years old and it's time.  We will pick it up Weds.  Since our bikes are very heavy because they are electric, we need a special rack for the car.  So the car dealer is putting in a tow bar and we've ordered the rack which we'll pick up after we pick up the car in Glasgow.  Happy I talked hubby into a smaller car - easier to park.


----------



## Ruthanne

Cleaning my apartment little by little over the weekend.  Getting ready for inspection on Monday.  Eeeg my carpet needs cleaning but I can't help that right now.  Maybe I can try to get some of the stains out though.


----------



## Sliverfox

Got  some poor leftover petunia planted today.
Started to clean up house.
Sweeper  died.
Darn,,, turns out it has 2 filters that should be cleaned.
Crossing fingers  that  once  all are dried,,that sweeper works/runs.


----------



## Carla

Been busy doing peripheral stuff. You know, washed the front storm door, washed kitchen curtains, emptied stuff under the sink in powder room for the plumber Tues.,washed kitchen floor, went for a walk, washed out kitchen trash can, mixed up a batch of this "ant killer" stuff I saw on Pinterest. They say to mix water, sugar and Borax and soak cotton balls and set around area. Well, so far, no takers. I have two paver paths and a patio that are filled in with sand and those little buggers just won't give up. I have tried sprays, traps, club soda and also had it all power washed and replaced all the sand this year. Last year, they came into my kitchen but caught them right away and got rid of them fast. But they bore out the sand and form ant hills! Just a nuisance not a terrible problem but I want them gone. Have to see what else I can try. I'm as determined as they are! Just finished ironing curtains, think I'm done.


----------



## happytime

I started of with getting up at 7...ugh....Had to be at my grandaughters swim class. She's 3 so I don't want to miss anything she does.
After that I went to Yoga, then mopped all my floors, oh exciting there. After that I was on Fb not real exciting but sure was alot of fun.
Except for the mopping, have hard wood floors an tile so it was a breeze.


----------



## Ameriscot

Caught up on laundry yesterday, so just doing some housework today.  Caught a cold at the wedding so have been restiing.  Will be a busy week so hope I'm better soon!


----------



## Pappy

After breakfast, heading back up the NYS thruway to go home. About.a 4 hour drive back upstate. Had.a family reunion in Poughkeepsie, NY yesterday. Grand time to see the beautiful family we started.:sentimental:


----------



## AprilT

Today, I'm going to try to finish boxing up items I'm donating to the Salvation Army, so far I've completed six large boxes.  Things are moving along.    It's strange, when you need newspaper to wrap glass it's no where to be found, when you want nothing to do with paper, it's everywhere and can't seem to get rid of it fast enough.


----------



## Butterfly

Carla said:


> Been busy doing peripheral stuff. You know, washed the front storm door, washed kitchen curtains, emptied stuff under the sink in powder room for the plumber Tues.,washed kitchen floor, went for a walk, washed out kitchen trash can, mixed up a batch of this "ant killer" stuff I saw on Pinterest. They say to mix water, sugar and Borax and soak cotton balls and set around area. Well, so far, no takers. I have two paver paths and a patio that are filled in with sand and those little buggers just won't give up. I have tried sprays, traps, club soda and also had it all power washed and replaced all the sand this year. Last year, they came into my kitchen but caught them right away and got rid of them fast. But they bore out the sand and form ant hills! Just a nuisance not a terrible problem but I want them gone. Have to see what else I can try. I'm as determined as they are! Just finished ironing curtains, think I'm done.



Carla, try some stuff I get at Wall Mart (but I bet they have it at hardware type stores, too).  It is called Amdro Ant Block and it REALLY DOES WORK.  You spread some of the little sprinkles around, and the ants take it back and it kills the whole nest.  Ike on this forum tried it and it worked for him, too.  Kills the ants pretty quick, and they almost never come back.  I haven't had ants on my property in years.  Give it a try.  It only takes a little of it.


----------



## Ameriscot

Just got back from the doctor's office.  Had lots of blood drawn - fasting.  So was starving when I got home!  

Still have a cold but going to do a short muscle workout later.


----------



## Ruthanne

Ameriscot said:


> Just got back from the doctor's office.  Had lots of blood drawn - fasting.  So was starving when I got home!
> 
> Still have a cold but going to do a short muscle workout later.


I hope all your tests turn out good Annie.  I am supposed to get my labs taken soon, too.


----------



## Ruthanne

Coloring my hair this morning.  An ashier shade of blonde with highlights.  I hope it turns out like it looks on the box.

I don't have any plans today but I may take Suzy to the park for a nice walk since it won't be as hot as last week, or I hope it won't at least. lol.


----------



## Ameriscot

Ruthanne said:


> I hope all your tests turn out good Annie.  I am supposed to get my labs taken soon, too.



As far as I remember, I haven't had any done since about 2010.  So way overdue.  

I'm never anxious to get blood drawn since I have tiny veins, but it's easy with a butterly needle.  The tech was worried she wouldn't get enough blood using that, but she did.


----------



## Ruthanne

Ameriscot said:


> As far as I remember, I haven't had any done since about 2010.  So way overdue.
> 
> I'm never anxious to get blood drawn since I have tiny veins, but it's easy with a butterly needle.  The tech was worried she wouldn't get enough blood using that, but she did.


They use the butterfly needle thingy with me, too.  I am really over due for labs.  I keep putting it off but not as long as you have.  I have put it off since April.


----------



## Ameriscot

Ruthanne said:


> They use the butterfly needle thingy with me, too.  I am really over due for labs.  I keep putting it off but not as long as you have.  I have put it off since April.



I haven't really needed anything tested as far as I know.  Except for allergies I don't really have any issues, but I like to get things checked out occasionally.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunshine!  I've cleaned our stuff out of the car - ferry tickets, Kleenex, coins, chargers, etc.  We are trading it in tomorrow. 

Husband has gone into town to go swimming and pick up a few groceries.  Aussie sis in law coming back tomorrow for a few days so we'll pick her up from the train station after we get our new (used) car.


----------



## ossian

Well, my agenda was to get to the dentist for treatment on a tooth which gave me pain 3 weeks ago. A temporary job was done then but the tooth fell apart and did not resolve fully the initial problem. So, I have been unable to bite down on that side.

Today, he assessed the state of the tooth, recommended extraction but warned that it would probably require to be a surgical extraction and could not do that for a further week. D'oh! :what1: Actually my biggest problem is that my dentist is not local and I need to travel through hellish traffic to get to him in the early morning rush.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sorry Ossian.  That's a real pain in the bum.  I'm lucky I was able to get in the the NHS dental group in Dunoon.


----------



## Sliverfox

ACCK,, hate dental work,, best of luck   on that tooth Ossian!

Was thinking on trying new  recipe  for  zucchini relish today.
Should get up  &  be doing something. .


----------



## jujube

We're in Oklahoma City for a week, visiting the Spousal Equivalent's mother.  it was two days of driving through the most boring part of America to get there and it's hotter than the inner gates of hell.  LET ME OUT!!!


----------



## AprilT

Weirdest thing, just selling one of my items, the guy tells me he can't make the that day because he has to do a 48 hour shift, long story short, I ask if he's a firefighter, yes he's a Lieutenant.  I tell him because of nostalgia, I'll hold it for him and not sell it to anyone else.  Now we're having long text conversations.  Talk about bad timing.  Received pics of him in and out of full uniform. He had to do an emergency run while we were chatting messaged me when he got back to the station.  I've got to cut off these chats, I already told him, I wasn't selling me, just the tv.


----------



## Don M.

Today is fix-it, and cantaloupe day.  I spent most of yesterday mowing...it was almost like cutting a hay field after all the rain in the past few days.  One of the mowers was running rough, and I traced it to a loose spark plug wire, so I'll go out in a few minutes and fix that.  Then, I looked in the garden, and there are at least a dozen big cantaloupe that are ripe and ready to pick.  After I fix the mower, I will gather those up and take the excess to some of the neighbors, and probably take a half dozen up to town to the Old Folks home...will give them a nice treat.


----------



## Jackie22

Trash day here....Have mowed some, the dirt blowing in my face is the pitts.

I'll probably stay in out of the heat the rest of the day and read, dog could use a bath, maybe, maybe not....lol....such an exhilarating life.


----------



## ossian

Ameriscot said:


> Sorry Ossian.  That's a real pain in the bum.  I'm lucky I was able to get in the the NHS dental group in Dunoon.



Surely, you mean 'pain in the gum', Ameriscot?



Sliverfox said:


> ACCK,, hate dental work,, best of luck   on that tooth Ossian!
> 
> Was thinking on trying new  recipe  for  zucchini relish today.
> Should get up  &  be doing something. .



Many thanks, Silverfox. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Ed Mashburn

Re: today's agenda
Good afternoon to all- Well, let's see. this morning I made arrangements for us to take a short two-day trip over to Louisiana for a fishing trip later this month- I do love visiting that state, if I can avoid meeting up with the local law enforcement folks- they ought to name an elementary school after me- I've left enough money for speeding tickets there.
I put a lovely big rack of ribs on the Big Green Egg for slow smoking for supper- I just got rib hungry, so I bought me a rack, brought it home, rubbed it down with seasoning, nd put it over a slow smokey fire.
supper ought to be good tonight.
that's what I'm doing today.
good evening to all- Ed


----------



## Ameriscot

Going to pick up our new (used) car and leave the dealer our current car.  Ordered a special bike rack for our heavy electric bikes and will pick that up as well.  Then we are picking up Aussie sis in law at train station who will stay with us another few days.  Might take her to tour a castle tomorrow that she hasn't been to - Inveraray.


----------



## Ruthanne

Ameriscot said:


> Going to pick up our new (used) car and leave the dealer our current car.  Ordered a special bike rack for our heavy electric bikes and will pick that up as well.  Then we are picking up Aussie sis in law at train station who will stay with us another few days.  Might take her to tour a castle tomorrow that she hasn't been to - Inveraray.


I hope you like your next car.  Enjoy the castle with your sis n law.  I am thinking of getting another car myself; a used one of course.  Mine is just so old and things are going wrong and I'm so tired of it.  My brother is helping me to get it.  I may go look today or tomorrow.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks!  Our current car is 13 years old and our mechanic keeps saying we need to replace it - even though it only has 85K miles on it.  It always passes it's annual MOT (physical exam so we can legally be on the road), but he says the underside is rusting out due to our location next to the sea with all the salt.  It would cost a fortune to fix it.


----------



## ossian

Enjoy the new car, Ameriscot. And Inveraray, although tomorrow's weather does not look so great.

I'm off for a walk at Largs - a smallish coastal town on the Clyde estuary - for some dog watching. Like people watching, but much more interesting!


----------



## Ameriscot

ossian said:


> Enjoy the new car, Ameriscot. And Inveraray, although tomorrow's weather does not look so great.
> 
> I'm off for a walk at Largs - a smallish coastal town on the Clyde estuary - for some dog watching. Like people watching, but much more interesting!



Thanks, Ossian.  Weather not looking great.  We were hoping to take sis in law to Iona for a couple of days, but not a great place to go in the rain.  Inveraray isn't too far from us and she's never seen the castle. 

Enjoy your walk in Largs.    used to stop there often when I picked up hubby from Prestwick every Friday night - he commuted to London. 

Just got a call from dealer and we can't get car until tomorrow.  They have to hook up lights for when we have the bikes on the rack, and a part didn't arrive.  Complicates matters a bit.  Guess we'll just take the train in to get sis in law then go to dinner.  So Inveraray is delayed till Friday.


----------



## Ruthanne

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks!  Our current car is 13 years old and our mechanic keeps saying we need to replace it - even though it only has 85K miles on it.  It always passes it's annual MOT (physical exam so we can legally be on the road), but he says the underside is rusting out due to our location next to the sea with all the salt.  It would cost a fortune to fix it.


My car is 17 years old and I've had it 8 years.  It has 159,000 mi. on it.  It still passes the exams here, too.  Mine has very little rust but the AC is not working and needs an entire new AC system, one window won't go up or down, the ABS doesn't work, one side has 2 big dents in it, a lot of the paint has chipped off the front bumper.  I think I am going to go back to where I got this and see what they have if they are still there.


----------



## Ameriscot

We bought ours new in 2003. It still looks nice but the computer system has a glitch that doesn't affect the running of the car but it beeps Engine Fault when you start it. It's annoying but would cost a fortune to put on a brand new computer. Heater only works on high and we've had it fixed twice.  But our mechanic has told us the last 2 or 3 annual MOT and service to get rid of it. He says it's not the miles it's the age. And we do live right on the sea and don't  park in garage, so salt on undercarriage.  

The dealer is only giving us £100 on trade.


----------



## Ameriscot

Duplicate


----------



## ossian

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks, Ossian.  Weather not looking great.  We were hoping to take sis in law to Iona for a couple of days, but not a great place to go in the rain.  Inveraray isn't too far from us and she's never seen the castle.
> 
> Enjoy your walk in Largs.    used to stop there often when I picked up hubby from Prestwick every Friday night - he commuted to London.
> 
> Just got a call from dealer and we can't get car until tomorrow.  They have to hook up lights for when we have the bikes on the rack, and a part didn't arrive.  Complicates matters a bit.  Guess we'll just take the train in to get sis in law then go to dinner.  So Inveraray is delayed till Friday.



That is a pity. That kinda spoils things a bit for you. But hopefully it will be all ready to go tomorrow.

Largs was wet and not much fun! Quick walk in the rain then home.


----------



## Ameriscot

Took sis in law to Inveraray castle yesterday, then got the call that the car was ready to pick up in Glasgow.  Dinner out on the way home.  

Today I'm taking sis in law to the ferry and she'll meet up with her daughter who lives in London and they'll go back together before mum goes back to Australia.  Grocery shopping and getting back to my workouts this afternoon.


----------



## QuickSilver

going antiquing today..!!


----------



## Ruthanne

I may go back to sleep, not sure what I'm going to do today.  It's going to be another very hot/humid day.


----------



## Jackie22

The rain went around me yesterday, so I'll be watering the yard again....ho-humm.


----------



## Ameriscot

I drove our new (to us) car today.  Husband had driven it back from the dealer in Glasgow.   The automatic gears looked a bit odd - R N E or M.  But no P for park.  Dealer called it an automatic but upon reading the manual have found it is a semi-automatic.  Automatic clutch.  But the hand brake must always be used, just like a manual (which I've never driven).  So I have to learn how to do a hill start using the hand brake.  Shouldn't be a big deal, but I had a bad experience back in high school when my dad was trying to teach me to drive a stick shift.  I had stopped on a hill and couldn't get it going and the car kept going backward.  The cars behind us had to keep backing up.  When I finally got it up the hill, I pulled over and declared that's the end of driving a non-automatic car.  

So I've got to develop a new habit when having to stop and start while going up a hill, and we have a lot of hills.  Fortunately, I'd already developed the habit of putting on the hand brake every time I parked.


----------



## Ruthanne

Ameriscot said:


> I drove our new (to us) car today.  Husband had driven it back from the dealer in Glasgow.   The automatic gears looked a bit odd - R N E or M.  But no P for park.  Dealer called it an automatic but upon reading the manual have found it is a semi-automatic.  Automatic clutch.  But the hand brake must always be used, just like a manual (which I've never driven).  So I have to learn how to do a hill start using the hand brake.  Shouldn't be a big deal, but I had a bad experience back in high school when my dad was trying to teach me to drive a stick shift.  I had stopped on a hill and couldn't get it going and the car kept going backward.  The cars behind us had to keep backing up.  When I finally got it up the hill, I pulled over and declared that's the end of driving a non-automatic car.
> 
> So I've got to develop a new habit when having to stop and start while going up a hill, and we have a lot of hills.  Fortunately, I'd already developed the habit of putting on the hand brake every time I parked.


I tried to drive a non automatic a few times, too, and couldn't get the hang of it but I may have not given myself enough time to learn well.


----------



## Ameriscot

Ruthanne said:


> I tried to drive a non automatic a few times, too, and couldn't get the hang of it but I may have not given myself enough time to learn well.



I've tried to learn to drive a manual 3 or 4 times and gave up.  My licence here is for automatics only.  But unless I am going up a hill, it's driven like an automatic, no changing gears unless I choose the M option. Otherwise it's on E for easy.   And there's no clutch that I have to do anything with.

Parking is different as well as I have to leave it on E to park, or R if parking facing downhill.  And to start it I have to have it in N.


----------



## Ruthanne

Ameriscot said:


> I've tried to learn to drive a manual 3 or 4 times and gave up.  My licence here is for automatics only.  But unless I am going up a hill, it's driven like an automatic, no changing gears unless I choose the M option. Otherwise it's on E for easy.   And there's no clutch that I have to do anything with.
> 
> Parking is different as well as I have to leave it on E to park, or R if parking facing downhill.  And to start it I have to have it in N.


OMG, that's too much for me!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Like most Brits, I learned to drive a manual car.  No synchromesh on first or reverse, so you had to 'double de-clutch' at times. It just became natural.   I've only ever driven automatic cars in the U.S. and I missed  the control that you get with a manual.  Still, it was one less thing to worry about when driving on the other side of the road in a strange country.

(I don't think that stalling is a problem with an automatic car, but my wife's car will re-start automatically if you stall, simply by depressing the clutch.)


----------



## Ameriscot

Capt Lightning said:


> Like most Brits, I learned to drive a manual car.  No synchromesh on first or reverse, so you had to 'double de-clutch' at times. It just became natural.   I've only ever driven automatic cars in the U.S. and I missed  the control that you get with a manual.  Still, it was one less thing to worry about when driving on the other side of the road in a strange country.
> 
> (I don't think that stalling is a problem with an automatic car, but my wife's car will re-start automatically if you stall, simply by depressing the clutch.)



Stalling is not an issue with an automatic.  

My husband, of course, always drove a manual but when we got married we had to get automatic for me.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunday:  changing sheets in spare rooms to get ready for the next lot of guests next weekend - Ugandan daughter and my long time online friend.  

Been very lazy with my workouts due to guests, etc. so doing a dumbbell and muscle workout here then back to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## ossian

My agenda was free until I discovered some gardening and shed painting! Now I have a sick azalea that needs my attention. Unfortunately, I am struggling to find what ails it! :unhappy:


----------



## bluebreezes

Nice sunny and breezy day here, so think I'll drive down a peninsula less than an hour away to sit on the rocks at the ocean and have an ice cream cone, eavesdrop on the tourists, watch the gulls, and look for seals popping up.


----------



## Ameriscot

Clouds are disappearing! Sun! Gym this morning then I'll start sorting out my stuff to put in paniers for our bike trip Thursday. Need enough for two overnights on the island with daughter.


----------



## ossian

Yep, it is not a bad day. So I had a trip down to Loch Lomond on my bike. Very pleasant indeed.


----------



## NancyNGA

Every day the agenda list starts out long, but sometimes _nothing_ gets done. 

Will start laundry and dishwasher to kill time until the dew dries off the grass.  Going to try mowing and string trimming early in the day for a change.  I expect to be covered with grass clippings soon.  Move some stuff from the upstairs to the basement.  Then tonight---cut my hair, decide if I want it curly or straight, and possibly do a home perm. 

How exciting!


----------



## Ameriscot

ossian said:


> Yep, it is not a bad day. So I had a trip down to Loch Lomond on my bike. Very pleasant indeed.



On Thursday we'll be biking the 33 miles across Mull from the ferry to Fionnphort for the ferry to Iona.  It's supposed to be cloudy all day.  Will have our rain suits of course.  And it looks like rain on Saturday when we cycle back.  Going to try out my Gopro camera on the helmet.


----------



## Jackie22

IT"S RAINING!!!  Woo Hoo! .....not only that, but, its only 82 degrees here.

House cleaning today and getting myself ready for a day out tomorrow....it takes me awhile.


----------



## ossian

Ameriscot said:


> On Thursday we'll be biking the 33 miles across Mull from the ferry to Fionnphort for the ferry to Iona.  It's supposed to be cloudy all day.  Will have our rain suits of course.  And it looks like rain on Saturday when we cycle back.  Going to try out my Gopro camera on the helmet.


It is a lovely journey but not exactly flat! Have fun, whatever the weather and enjoy Iona.


----------



## AprilT

I am officially ready to have someone come in here and just clear the place out, no questions ask, just take the rest of this chit away.  I'm over it all.  Even having had sold a few hundred $$ worth of stuff, had the Salvation Army carry off 8 boxes, some furnishings, etc, it still looks like a war zone as I sort more stuff of them to come take and me to throw away.  I just want to sit in a room and cry I'm so dang tired.

Well the good and bad news is I got a call from the complex and the woman said I cleared the background credit criminal check so if I want the apart that will be available before I can get there, it's mine.  :awman:  Hopefully it will still be available in another month.


----------



## Ameriscot

ossian said:


> It is a lovely journey but not exactly flat! Have fun, whatever the weather and enjoy Iona.



Thanks.  We're fine with hills as we have pedal assisted electric bikes.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunny and 70 today so we're going on a local bike ride - less than 20 miles.  Have to wait until noon when the bread machine finishes, so in the meantime I'll finish getting the guest rooms ready.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Nothing exciting...  lovely weather, so I'd better get the grass mowed and some tidying up done in the garden.  Hopefully get a walk this afternoon and then feed the pigs.


----------



## Ameriscot

Skipping the gym as I have too much to do, but I'll do my dumbbells this afternoon.  Need to clean house, pack my paniers and the car with our bikes as we leave early tomorrow morning to catch a ferry to the Isle of Mull.  We are leaving the car in Oban then taking the ferry over and riding the 33 hilly miles to a short ferry to Iona where daughter lives.  We'll do the same on Saturday except we may be wearing our rainsuits.


----------



## ossian

Dentist for me this morning. One tooth extracted but surgery was not needed as had been epected. So, not as bad as I had been warned. Now I am trying to eat an apple with a frozen mouth and open socket. Not sure that is a good idea?


----------



## AprilT

Well if things couldn't get any worse, I've been told, I have less than two weeks to get to NC to sign some paperwork to finalize the deal, in person, on an apartment if I want to close the deal, so me thinking I had another 4 or so weeks means I have to clear everything out by the end of Monday so I can clean up the place and buy my ticket to leave for NC end of next week.  GOOD TIMES!  Just saw my doctors yesterday, any wonder why my blood pressure was over the moon.


----------



## Ameriscot

ossian said:


> Dentist for me this morning. One tooth extracted but surgery was not needed as had been epected. So, not as bad as I had been warned. Now I am trying to eat an apple with a frozen mouth and open socket. Not sure that is a good idea?



Ouch!


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Well if things couldn't get any worse, I've been told, I have less than two weeks to get to NC to sign some paperwork to finalize the deal, in person, on an apartment if I want to close the deal, so me thinking I had another 4 or so weeks means I have to clear everything out by the end of Monday so I can clean up the place and buy my ticket to leave for NC end of next week.  GOOD TIMES!  Just saw my doctors yesterday, any wonder why my blood pressure was over the moon.



Yikes!  Hope you can get it all done in time.  Take a deep breath.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Yikes!  Hope you can get it all done in time.  Take a deep breath.



Thank you.  No choice but to get it done, I'd rather just pass out and not think on it though.    I'm thinking if I see one of our building house keepers, I'm going to ask one of them how much to give me a hand.


----------



## Ameriscot

Change if plans. Been invited for BBQ at friends. Can't stay late. Up early tomorrow to catch ferry and do our long bike ride.


----------



## Ameriscot

On the ferry to Mull. Got bikes all loaded for our 33 mile  ride. Spending two nights on Isle of Iona.

Got my Go pro videocam attached to my helmet and will upload some video later.


----------



## ossian

Good luck and enjoy that lovely place. As you pass through Bunessan wave and say hello to Rory for me. He used to come down here every weekend to play football for a team that I ran. Mad, eh?????


----------



## Butterfly

Just took my Bonnie to the vet for her medicated bath for her allergies.  They'll call me later to come get her when she's ready.She LOVES Eddie, the tech who does her baths, so all I have to say is "Let's go see Eddie" and she runs to the door, all aflutter.


----------



## Ameriscot

ossian said:


> Good luck and enjoy that lovely place. As you pass through Bunessan wave and say hello to Rory for me. He used to come down here every weekend to play football for a team that I ran. Mad, eh?????



We stopped in Bunessan for a pint. 

Was a tough but nice ride. Very very hilly and could never do that ride with ordinary bike. Weather was perfect. 

Today is drizzly and windy and same for tomorrow when we do the ride back.


----------



## Goldfynche

Got ready this morning for an appointment with cardiology at hospital, only to find that I'd got my days confused and that the appointment was actually last Wednesday! 
So, have been rescheduled for early next month now.


----------



## Ameriscot

Goldfynche said:


> Got ready this morning for an appointment with cardiology at hospital, only to find that I'd got my days confused and that the appointment was actually last Wednesday!
> So, have been rescheduled for early next month now.



Oops!


----------



## AprilT

Well spent I didn't get as much done this weekend as I hoped, seems my hip, knee and especially back had enough of lifting and moving and trying to clear out the apartment.  Spent time with back spasm at every move all evening Fri all day Sat and most of today, but am able to move a little better this evening as I made it to the store to get some ibuprofen and though still in pain, I can work with this amount of pain to get a little more done before I fly this coupe come Friday.  This was inevitable, I was just hoping the body would hold out till I finished clearing the place out, I should be so lucky.  Well at least, as I said, the otc will help me work through the pain.

Hope the rest of you had a nice weekend, at the least one better than mine.


----------



## AprilT

Today, sitting at at a NC Amtrak station waite for my çonnecting train as the next leg to my final travel destination.  Two more hours to kill till the train arrives.  Winston Salem here I come.  

I was literally clearing and cleaning my apt up till about 40 minutes before the driver was due to pick me up to take me to Amtrak.  Calvin, please come take me away.

Happy Sat everyone.


----------



## Jackie22

Wow, April.....thanks for the update...let us know when you get in and settled, take care of the back.


----------



## Ameriscot

Hope all goes smoothly for you April and you enjoy your new home!  Good luck!


----------



## Ameriscot

I've booked a hotel for next May for just me for a return trip to Orkney.  I might also book the ONLY automatic car at the main car rental place on the island.  If I wait I might not get it.  Otherwise, lazy day watching movies with husband and daughter.


----------



## Goldfynche

Saturday for me invariably starts with good intentions, usually interrupted by multiple naps!


----------



## Bobw235

Trying to sell my older digital cameras so I can purchase something more up to date.


----------



## Ruthanne

Sitting and watching tv and then having coffee and then changing the channel and sitting and watching tv and then walking the dog and then feeding the dog and then sitting and watching tv and then going to sleep.


----------



## Ameriscot

Dreich (dreary) day.  But I have lots to do inside.  Had my breakfast, having my cappuccino.  Then I'm doing my muscle workout in my home 'gym', then finishing some organising - laundry room, travel box.  Then some housework.  Exciting, eh?


----------



## AprilT

Hi all.  Going stir crazy the person occupying the apt that I am waiting on finally completely moved out, now I have to wait for them to paint and finish any repairs that need to be taken care of, but, I'm hoping to move in before the end if the month.  Well, one good thing I did get my library card for this county made, been have been to a few bday parties.  Still, nothing like having your own living space.


----------



## Jackie22

Hi April, good to hear from you, I know you will be glad to get in your own place, nice that they are repainting for you.


----------



## AprilT

Jackie22 said:


> Hi April, good to hear from you, I know you will be glad to get in your own place, nice that they are repainting for you.



Thank you, Jackie.


----------



## NancyNGA

Hi April!  :wave:


----------



## AprilT

NancyNGA said:


> Hi April!  :wave:



 Hi Nancy! 

Sorry for the slow responses I'm not on regular pc just yet, using my phone, so not often I check into the forum.  Always nice to see someone said hello.  Hugs hope you and all are enjoying each and every day to date.


----------



## Ameriscot

Nice to hear from you April!  Hope you get moved in soon.


----------



## QuickSilver

I have an interesting day ahead,  I am doing my first fashion show for a local dress store.   I have two outfits to model..  a dress, and a pair of jeans and top.  Should be interesting..


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> I have an interesting day ahead,  I am doing my first fashion show for a local dress store.   I have two outfits to model..  a dress, and a pair of jeans and top.  Should be interesting..



How fun!!


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> How fun!!



Thanks!!  Its no big deal.  I'm a Senior plus size... hahahahaha....   Actually a 14... and that's plus size for sure in the modeling world..   I'm there to show other old ladies with a few extra pounds how to rock a dress, or jeans in a pair of 3 1/2 inch stilettos..  lol!!    if I don't fall and break my hip..


----------



## Ameriscot

My local gym closed yesterday for major refurbishment and expansion, so I'm doing all my workouts at home.  Already did today's.  Having lunch now then I'm making a big batch of pasta sauce.  Then I might go for a walk or bike ride.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Thanks!!  Its no big deal.  I'm a Senior plus size... hahahahaha....   Actually a 14... and that's plus size for sure in the modeling world..   I'm there to show other old ladies with a few extra pounds how to rock a dress, or jeans in a pair of 3 1/2 inch stilettos..  lol!!    if I don't fall and break my hip..



14 is a Plus now?  No way I could do the stilettos!  Good luck staying upright.


----------



## AprilT

Well I've been settling into my new Apt, still learning my way around the area as well.  I really am getting old as I'm not recouping from all this moving, shopping and setting up the new place to well.  As my surrogate mother keeps telling me, I need to slow it down a notch also says I'm too Independent and won't wait for others to come help, gotta get it all done pronto.  The old NY in me.


----------



## Ameriscot

Nice to see you April!  We missed you!  Glad you're getting settled in.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Nice to see you April!  We missed you!  Glad you're getting settled in.



  Thank you so much, I will be back up and posting more at some point, just really tired.  This area is a complete 180 from where I moved, but, there are so many benefits in the personal social aspects, I have to say, it's been a huge plus.  Taking some getting used to, but, overall, happy I made the move.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Thank you so much, I will be back up and posting more at some point, just really tired.  This area is a complete 180 from where I moved, but, there are so many benefits in the personal social aspects, I have to say, it's been a huge plus.  Taking some getting used to, but, overall, happy I made the move.



Good to now.  Change can be difficult but also exciting.


----------



## Uncontrolable

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Is anybody doing anything fun/interesting/exciting?
> 
> My big excitement for the day included starting a roast in the crockpot that will be cooked to death, pulled, turned into sandwiches for supper. To continue with the never-ending, rollicking good times, I started to tidy up. We know how that goes, eh? Do a little here and there and notice something else that really should get done, and while doing that notice something else that could use some attention. By the time I was done just "tidying up" my tiny little place was spic and span.
> 
> Adding to the fun was being able to turn of the !#$%^&*! air conditioning for the day because we actually have cool outdoor temps for a day. Ahhhh. I opened the windows and am breathing real air for a change. Oh, my, how I loathe that a/c! When it's on, the fan stays on. As in, the fan _never _stops unless the unit is turned off. With the a/c off, there are two benefits: real air and silence!
> 
> This is life in the fast lane. I know, I know...y'all can hardly keep up, right?



I cannot help much.  I am a nerd monster.  What that means is that I love what I call discourse with most anyone about most anything.  The odd thing is that I am often able to construct an intelligent conversation about subjects where I may not have much knowledge.  I have also the unfortunate capacity to bore the waste material out of people.  Waste material, I have never used that term before.  I may have invented something new which will eventually be considered to be obscene.  

Where was I?  I would say there was absolutely nothing wrong with your day.  If you had to make a list of things that excite you or just please you, what will that list likely include?  For me is would be fishing.  I used to go to the casino, but would not recommend that as long as you do not get addicted to it.  If you make up ideas why you are not addicted, you are addicted.  I like painting.  I listen to talking books.  I like to paint and listen at the same time.  With talking books it is like listening to a movie.  I also call it a knowledge injection because you can hear a whole book in a couple of hours.  You will be able to find a lot of stuff at your local library.  That is if you are a US citizen.  If not perhaps your country has talking books.  There are various senior groups, senior hiking groups, senior dating clubs, etc.  I am sure there is more.  But this may give you some more ideas.


----------



## SeniorsParadise

Let's exercise today I have back pain


----------



## GrayZoneFitness

I'm nursing a sore lower back. Got it for no reason at all. Love growing older. Guess I better get out and do some grocery shopping also.


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm making an important phone call at 7:30 this morning.  That's why I'm up so early.  I have vacuuming to do; that doesn't mean it will get done, though! LOL.


----------



## moviequeen1

Thurs and Fri mornings,are my 'volunteer days at my church in the business office doing various jobs. Today,I'll be doing my weekly computer project. I also volunteer on Weds mornings doing a different computer job. I enjoy helping out the ladies in the office. Sue


----------



## Aunt Bea

Snowed in today!

Looking for a new vacuum cleaner and doing a few little chores.


----------



## Pappy

Daughter and SIL are here from NY. Going to go to Sebastian Inlet where the Indian River meets the Atlantic Ocean. A huge pier goes way out over the ocean and it’s fun to see the different fish they catch.


----------

